# Post Your CELINE Bag Pictures Here



## KittyKat65

Ladies and gents, please post photos of your Celine bags here.  It would be great to have all of these gorgeous photos in one place.


----------



## lovingmybags

I'll go first then  my large Celine white bittersweet:


----------



## KittyKat65

Here is my new Anthracite Mini Luggage in natural light.  I wanted to show how much it fits:  iPad, oversized sunglasses, reading glasses, wallet, large makeup bag, keys in main compartment and iPod, camera and mints in interior zipper compartment and Blackberry in the outside pocket.  The photos also show the salmon colored suede lining and how the bag snaps and unsnaps.  I love it!


----------



## KittyKat65




----------



## longchamper

Wow, KittyKat, she is a beauty. Congratulations and thanks for the close-ups!
I have to admit I don't post often but this is definitely one of those cases where I cannot not post. The Luggage is a seriously classy and elegant bag and I definitely have a place reserved for one in my tiny and carefully selected collection - sometime hopefully not very far in the future  I have been waiting for your photos for a while and really, I think it was very much worth the wait. Congratulations again!
Would you say anthra is true to the colour on the photos and is it very heavy?


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you so much for your kind words, longchamper!  

I tried to get photos over which the most questions were asked.  The color is very close to the first 5 photos.  Depending on the light it is a very dark gray, but the photo of the back makes it look black.  I don't find it too terribly heavy on its own, but with all my stuff in it it is quite heavy.  The iPad on its own weighs it down, but not enough to bother me.  I agree that this is one of those bags that really needs to be in a collection.  I don't have too many bags as I sold a bunch during the recession to pay bills, but the ones I have are classy keepers.

Oh, and not enough can be said about the leather.  It is so buttery and soft (almost velvety), but still thick and substantial.  It's been a long time since I was blown away by quality and workmanship, but I am truly amazed by this bag.


----------



## longchamper

Thank you, KittyKat! I really do think the colour is perfect in that case.

I totally agree with you that this bag has the "blowing away" factor and for myself, too, it has been a very long time since any bag has managed to do that - if ever. But the design of this Celine is so distinctly classy and the quality seems impeccable, I think for my personal taste if there was ever an investment piece this would be it.

Thank you for initiating posts and posting photos on the Luggage - I think for me personally it was your posts that introduced me to this beautiful thing!


----------



## jackieusc

KittyKat!!!!!!!  Gorgeous!  My SA told me there was only ONE anthra left in the country and it will arrive by the end of this week!!

Will you post mod pics so I can see how it looks on?  I am uncertain since it is "mini" and I am NOT mini!  teehee...  No case for your ipad? 

More pics!  Love this bag, so classic.


----------



## gchandler5

Here is my leopard luggage tote!


----------



## namie

The bag is not mine but I thought I can help add a Luggage in brown to this thread.


----------



## KittyKat65

Oooh, your photo of the pocket with the paper sticking out behind it reminded me to check and my bag also has a space behind the envelope pocket to put stuff in!!


----------



## einseine

Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
Here is my Luggae Mini.

After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:









Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


----------



## KittyKat65

Gorgeous camel!!!  The grainy leather has such a great texture!

The leopard is just beyond words.

No wonder we are all having a difficult time choosing.  Every single one of these bags is breathtaking!  I don't think there is any wrong choice.


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## purse-nality

*whaaaa*! *kitty*, i could smell the leather from here!!! congraaaats! truly amazing! from the material, stitching, down to the lining!  i wanna molest her!!! LOL! can you fit the handles over your shoulder? 


*einseine*, she really looks well-loved! you know, bec of you, my friend wants a camel too!


*namie*, have you tried other styles? is nac out of the envelopes?


----------



## ryrybaby12

WOW Kitty, I just ordered this and the Burgundy to choose...but this is amazing and so up my alley....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the Brown Luggage....the leather was a softer, delicate leather- it was truly beautiful, but I sent it back and purchased the envelope which should be coming any day now.  The reason being is that the outside pocket was too small, and I was not in love with the way the bag did not hold it's shape at all....it was not like some of the other leather I have seen IMHO.

Still though...a beautiful piece...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Kitty- I LOVE the inside of that bag!  Does is show when you are wearing it...sooo pretty!  It makes the bag less stuffy and so feminine!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

*einseine*, she really looks well-loved! you know, bec of you, my friend wants a camel too!

ahem. ahem......because of her and because of purse-nality....a lovely celine fiend


----------



## namie

purse-nality said:


> *whaaaa*! *kitty*, i could smell the leather from here!!! congraaaats! truly amazing! from the material, stitching, down to the lining!  i wanna molest her!!! LOL! can you fit the handles over your shoulder?
> 
> 
> *einseine*, she really looks well-loved! you know, bec of you, my friend wants a camel too!
> 
> 
> *namie*, have you tried other styles? is nac out of the envelopes?[/QUO
> 
> I was at the DFS branch. No envelopes. The branch at isetan does not have this style as well.


----------



## KittyKat65

ryrybaby12 said:


> Kitty- I LOVE the inside of that bag!  Does is show when you are wearing it...sooo pretty!  It makes the bag less stuffy and so feminine!


Yes, it does show a little where the wings stick out.

So, I went into Neiman Marcus this morning to return something and I swear I was accosted the moment I walked in with my bag.  I had literally just walked in the door and one of the SAs in cosmetics came up to me and was saying that she had never seen such a beautiful bag and that this bag is so elusive and has reached almost mythical proportions with the other SAs - meaning every has seen it in mags and heard about it, but nobody has seen one IRL.  Calls were made and more SAs came to see it.  It's crazy how this is such a almost "cult" bag.


----------



## coco13

Ladies your bags are gorgeous.  It's not often that I want a bag from seeing photos but this Celine has done it for me.  First chance I get I'm off to London to check it out.  Enjoy them. x


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hi ladies! not a regular here, but the camel mini luggage swept me away...before Mom went to US I asked her to get me a YSL roady in cognac..I was almost sure that the cognac was pretty easy to snatch since it is widely available online...Then I consulted my friend for a second option...she agreed camel would be best.. actually she suggested camel first then roady..
Anyway to my surprise Mom said she has not seen that roady in San francisco and that celine was much of an easy access to buy..
So this morning she called to make me choose between a luggage envelope in burgundy, navy, or brown.... I was half awake here in Manila when she called so I just asked her to pick what she thinks is best...originally the camel zip w/ curves is out of sight and will be available in dec...
So thank you to all the wonderful pictures here and to my Li'l miss enabler!
I hope to enjoy this bag because Im really looking for a workhorse tote, by the looks of it it seems tough and durable!


----------



## i_wona

KittyKat65 said:


>



**THUD** 

OMG. My heart just stopped - this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## i_wona

Has anyone got a leather cabas? I love them, but can't find any online. Sigh.


----------



## LuxChic

These are stunning!!! Can someone please post pics wearing the envelope version? THX!

Really want to understand the longer handles


----------



## kat99

Okay I LOVE these bags - do those who own them find them heavy after day to day use? I keep trying it on at Barneys but am waffling because of the weight....thanks.


----------



## KittyKat65

Kat, I don't find mine any heavier than other bags I own.  For me the weight is in the contents.  If I don't put my iPad in the bag it is considerably lighter.

For those who asked, I can't carry it on my shoulder, but thinner/petite gals most likely would be able to.  I bought this as a hand held/over elbow bag, so this doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## jackieusc

OMG Kitty Kat, your store experience with the SA's pouncing on your bag is so funny!

Makes me even more excited to get mine this week!


----------



## KittyKat65

jackieusc said:


> OMG Kitty Kat, your store experience with the SA's pouncing on your bag is so funny!
> 
> Makes me even more excited to get mine this week!


Oh, I know.  All the gals were looking and one brave soul asked if she could touch it   I don't care who touches my bags, so it got passed around and loved on.  I heard lots of Oooohs and Aaaahs 

Jackie, you are going to love it!  Please, please, please post pics when she arrives.


----------



## purse-nality

KittyKat65 said:


> Yes, it does show a little where the wings stick out.
> 
> So, I went into Neiman Marcus this morning to return something and I swear I was accosted the moment I walked in with my bag.  I had literally just walked in the door and one of the SAs in cosmetics came up to me and was saying that she had never seen such a beautiful bag and that this bag is so elusive and has reached almost mythical proportions with the other SAs - meaning every has seen it in mags and heard about it, but nobody has seen one IRL.  Calls were made and more SAs came to see it.  It's crazy how this is such a almost "cult" bag.




what a wonderful scene! thanks for sharing... makes me even more proud of my purchase! hehe... can't wait to contribute here!


----------



## jackieusc

Kitty Kat, do you usually take your ipad in your bag all the time?  let us know if you notice the bag stretching out because of the extra weight.  that happened with my Bal bag, such soft leather.   
How is the leather,  thick?  does it seem like a workhorse or something you will have to baby?   cant stop thinking about this bag!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Alright ladies...going to start a thread on helping me choose which color- but here are the Anthracite and Wine color side by side...and I am leaning toward the wine..actually a bit darker IRL than in the pics, but a beautiful color!!  I usually like greys and blacks, but this wine is AMAZING....let me know your thoughts!!  TONS of pics to follow...btw...we are currently renovating our house- so forgive the background mess!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

More of each one...


----------



## ryrybaby12

More...


----------



## viciel

ohhhh....anthracite gets my vote....simply because i'm a classic neutral kinda girl!


----------



## purse-nality

^you know my choice!  by gosh that lining  slurp!


----------



## i_wona

ryrybaby12 said:


> Alright ladies...going to start a thread on helping me choose which color- but here are the Anthracite and Wine color side by side...and I am leaning toward the wine..actually a bit darker IRL than in the pics, but a beautiful color!!  I usually like greys and blacks, but this wine is AMAZING....let me know your thoughts!!  TONS of pics to follow...btw...we are currently renovating our house- so forgive the background mess!!



Tough choice! I'd get the wine as the style of the bag is so classic and boxy so I'd get an unusual colour to grab some attention.


----------



## sbelle

oh my goodness!  I followed* ryry* over here and wish I hadn't!  This Celine style is incredibly beautiful!  I do not need more temptation!!


----------



## flower71

anthra for me, more neutral but both are amazing....! if you've got dark colours in your wardrobe, the bordeaux seems the best imo... either way, can't go wrong!


----------



## jackieusc

wow, that wine is gorgeous!  but it looks so small.....ugh, I think I will need to get the big one!  we'll see, arrives today.  SO excited!


----------



## margaritas

*KittyKat65*: Congrats!! Love your bag, it is STUNNING!!! I mostly like the zip/curves version more but I thought the anthra+envelope combo is gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## gchandler5

jackieusa, let us know when she arrives.  I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the size and it will be just right.  The larger is significantly larger, more like luggage...


----------



## ryrybaby12

The wine is not small- and MUCH darker in person- like a cabernet color really- and that is the one I kept- AND I bought the orange envelope-could not get it out of my head!  LOL!


----------



## lufc_girl

So my black luggage FINALLY here this week... I took a quick photo in my apartment lift ... will try to take better ones tomorrow... at least now you guys can see my bag wasn't a myth


----------



## jackieusc

love it!   love the zip pocket and the curves!  how is the leather?  can you give a detailed description?  is it going to be an everyday bag for you?


----------



## lufc_girl

thanks *jackieusc*  yes I love the curves too... I think mine is the older version... the handles are shorter and I think the leather is tougher if you know what I mean... it's more structured... my friend has the newer version so I compared mine to hers... definitely an everyday bag for me... I can put tons of stuff in it but I have to make sure I can carry it because I can't carry it on my shoulder at all... mine is small... one size up from the mini and it's about as heavy as Mulberry Bayswater I think... all I did was spray half a can of Collonil waterstop because it's been a bit wet here lately... and it's been great...


----------



## flower71

beautiful bag lufc, thanks for the mod pic!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My camel gets to join today..and the Navy envelope next week when my mother arrives thank you Celine Fiends


----------



## lufc_girl

Awww... soo beautiful! Can't wait to see the envelope! Would really love to see modeling pictures... love seeing how people carry their Celine with different outfits


----------



## lufc_girl

flower71 said:


> beautiful bag lufc, thanks for the mod pic!



Thank you   hope to see you with your Celine too soon


----------



## purse-nality

gorgy *lufc*! finally, yay! luv the curves in smooth black leather the most! i've tried the small and the handles were indeed shorter than mini.


*born*, kat, what can i say?! ooh-aaaah!


----------



## KittyKat65

You can see just how grey my bag is in my grey VW Jetta 

hmm, there's some weird shadowing on these photos that adds a brownish/yellow color to the bag and car :/  But, you get the drift...


----------



## KittyKat65

lufc_girl said:


> Would really love to see modeling pictures... love seeing how people carry their Celine with different outfits


My bag with today's outfit of Levis boyfriend jeans, Boden long sleeved T, Boden vest and vintage shoes:


----------



## chicago.style

Do streetstyle photos count? I spotted my second Celine luggage tote on the streets of Chicago. It's such an incredible bag. I want one so badly...

http://www.chicagostreetstyle.com/2010/10/kat-and-her-celine-luggage-tote.html


----------



## sbelle

KittyKat65 said:


> You can see just how grey my bag is in my grey VW Jetta





lufc_girl said:


> So my black luggage FINALLY here this week... I took a quick photo in my apartment lift ...



Ladies your bags are to die for!!


----------



## justonemore

I'm taking her out this weekend - Black with Black Python.
I love her!


----------



## KittyKat65

justonemore said:


> I'm taking her out this weekend - Black with Black Python.
> I love her!


Oh my goodness...that bag is so beautiful!


----------



## jackieusc

KittyKat- love your outfit!  I am going to decide today about keeping my anthracite.

I love love love this bag!!!!

justonemore-  awesome bag, is this the luggate tote?  what exact bag is this?


----------



## justonemore

jackieusc said:


> KittyKat- love your outfit! I am going to decide today about keeping my anthracite.
> 
> I love love love this bag!!!!
> 
> justonemore- awesome bag, is this the luggate tote? what exact bag is this?


 

I don't know the name of the bag - the only thing I see on the Celine site is a wallet that looks just like the front pocket on my bag.
THANKS for your compliment.


----------



## justonemore

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh my goodness...that bag is so beautiful!


 
KK, your grey is amazing!  Congratulations.


----------



## jackieusc

kittykat-  looking at your pic makes me want to keep my anthra bag!!!!  looks so good!


----------



## KittyKat65

jackieusc said:


> kittykat-  looking at your pic makes me want to keep my anthra bag!!!!  looks so good!



Thanks for the lovely words, gals.

Jackie, it really is gorgeous.  I love how it is really two colors depending on the light.  I accidentally scratched it today when I dropped it, but the leather has an almost suede-like characteristic to the finish and I was able to use my finger to buff it out (after having a minor seizure, of course).  This bag is very hardy and the leather is not going to scratch up without a fight.  I think you should keep it.  It's just so perfect.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks for the lovely words, gals.
> 
> Jackie, it really is gorgeous.  I love how it is really two colors depending on the light.  I accidentally scratched it today when I dropped it, but the leather has an almost suede-like characteristic to the finish and I was able to use my finger to buff it out (after having a minor seizure, of course).  This bag is very hardy and the leather is not going to scratch up without a fight.  I think you should keep it.  It's just so perfect.




LOL! "after having a minor seizure" I get those every time my bag gets hurt!
oh that's good to hear! I find the leather very delicate at a glance,
Kitty Kat your bag is insanely gorgy by the way


----------



## jackieusc

omg kittykat!  you are putting my mind at ease with the leather.....now i want another one and i haven't even used this one yet!   
did you treat yours ?


----------



## KittyKat65

Bornsocialite26 said:


> LOL! "after having a minor seizure" I get those every time my bag gets hurt!


I would rather have my foot run over by a truck that hurt one of my bags


----------



## KittyKat65

jackieusc said:


> did you treat yours ?


No.  I am letting Mother Nature handle it.  I live in Texas and we don't get too much rain, but when we do I am just going to take out my nylon Prada since it can get wet.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

KittyKat65 said:


> I would rather have my foot run over by a truck that hurt one of my bags




Kitty! your insanely funny babe!!! so how are you enjoying her? Im yet to take out my camel today...the leather scent is really strong..and call me weird but Im not the type who enjoys those scent hehe... Im yet to see my Navy version of yours next week...although Im having second thoughts keeping it...and just in case I want my Mom to have it instead


----------



## lufc_girl

KittyKat65 said:


> My bag with today's outfit of Levis boyfriend jeans, Boden long sleeved T, Boden vest and vintage shoes:



I like this idea!


----------



## jackieusc

bornsocolite-  did you get the navy with croc detail?   I love the navy. Your camel needs to air out if it is that strong....so you must take her for a ride and let her breathe!!!!


----------



## lufc_girl

justonemore said:


> I'm taking her out this weekend - Black with Black Python.
> I love her!



 I love that!


----------



## einseine

lufc_girl said:


> So my black luggage FINALLY here this week... I took a quick photo in my apartment lift ... will try to take better ones tomorrow... at least now you guys can see my bag wasn't a myth


 
Congratulations!!!  Black Luggage is very gorgeous!!!
More pics, please!


----------



## einseine

Bornsocialite26 said:


> My camel gets to join today..and the Navy envelope next week when my mother arrives thank you Celine Fiends


 
We are Camel Luaggage twins! Bornsocialite26!And you are expecting the Envelop, too???  And it's NAVY???  I have never seen the Navy Envelop!!!  I cannot wait to see the pics!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

einseine said:


> We are Camel Luaggage twins! Bornsocialite26!And you are expecting the Envelop, too???  And it's NAVY???  I have never seen the Navy Envelop!!!  I cannot wait to see the pics!  Congratulations!



yup were twins thanks to your camel pic that enabled me! I have not seen the navy envelope I will post pics when she arrives yeah I have to take her out the smell is really strong at the moment


----------



## KittyKat65

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Kitty! your insanely funny babe!!! so how are you enjoying her? Im yet to take out my camel today...the leather scent is really strong..and call me weird but Im not the type who enjoys those scent hehe... Im yet to see my Navy version of yours next week...although Im having second thoughts keeping it...and just in case I want my Mom to have it instead


Thank you 

I am in love with this bag!  Seriously!  I love to take it out.  I am dying to see your navy one.  The camel is so perfect.  Wear her and enjoy it!


----------



## louislover260

These look like amazing bags!


----------



## lufc_girl

einseine said:


> Congratulations!!!  Black Luggage is very gorgeous!!!
> More pics, please!



Thank you *einseine*!


----------



## KittyKat65

Hey, ladies...for those of you on Facebook there is a Celine page.  You can see lots of pics of the bags in the "Street" pics pages.


----------



## jackieusc

KittyKat65 said:


> Hey, ladies...for those of you on Facebook there is a Celine page.  You can see lots of pics of the bags in the "Street" pics pages.



Thanks KittyKat!   I am being a slug tonight and putzing around the house and playing online......going straight to that FB page!!  lol


----------



## lufc_girl

Outfit today... American Apparel tank... Opening Ceremony Where The Wild Things Are Ira skirt... random shoes... 







The Celine on its own...


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^^

Oooh, cute outfit.  Is it warm enough to go without a jacket in Melbourne yet?


----------



## lufc_girl

haha it's supposed to be sunny max 20 degrees but who knows... might throw on little jacket on top... I'm always prepared for Melbourne's 4 seasons in a day


----------



## KittyKat65

lufc_girl said:


> haha it's supposed to be sunny max 20 degrees but who knows... might throw on little jacket on top... I'm always prepared for Melbourne's 4 seasons in a day


Hahaha.  I was born in Melbourne and raised in Sydney, where we had only 2 seasons in one day


----------



## jackieusc

LOVE that outfit LUFC Girl!!!!

That skirt is killer esp with that bag!


----------



## purse-nality

Luggage galore! keep the pics coming ladies! the outfits are fabulous! 

and can someone pls start a Celine Modeling Pics or In Action thread?


----------



## foxie-pooh

The plain black luggage with curved piping is definitely my favorite along with the black/beige canvas luggage. Keep them coming girls, they're gorgeous!


----------



## louislover260

Ok, I'm falling pretty hard for these bags.  Do they come in any larger sizes?


----------



## jackieusc

^^  YES, there is the medium luggage tote that is huge!   it starts at 2k depending on the material.   Celine in Miami has one in navy and Barneys las vegas has one in black.

I am considering a larger one too, really love this bag....and it is not small, nothing mini about it....but I love large bags.


----------



## foxie-pooh

I believe there is also a large size which is almost like a weekender type


----------



## eggpudding

^Wow! 

*lufc_girl*, super cute outfit!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> Luggage galore! keep the pics coming ladies! the outfits are fabulous!
> 
> and can someone pls start a Celine Modeling Pics or In Action thread?



Greetings! will this do for the mean time... you know I dont dress like this on a regular basis...you think camel would look ok w/ my uniform?...hehe


----------



## baghooligan

Could someone please describe to me the sizes of luggage? I wish I could have comparison pictures! I don't have any boutiques around me as of this moment that sells Celine products!


----------



## lufc_girl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Greetings! will this do for the mean time... you know I dont dress like this on a regular basis...you think camel would look ok w/ my uniform?...hehe


*
Bornsocialite26* you look so chic! Love the colour combo


----------



## lufc_girl

*jackieusc* and *eggpudding* thanks so much  so I took it for a spin today and my best friend (TPF username: Inem) kindly took these photos for me... I'm still in excited mode about the bag... so apologize for the over overflowing photos... haha will stop now...


----------



## flower71

keep the pics coming, you all look absolutely fab! *lufc*, you're a true beauty, lovely outfit, that skirt is amazing...!
*bornsocialite*, that camel is tdf!!


----------



## KittyKat65

lufc_girl said:


> *jackieusc* and *eggpudding* thanks so much  so I took it for a spin today and my best friend (TPF username: Inem) kindly took these photos for me... I'm still in excited mode about the bag... so apologize for the over overflowing photos... haha will stop now...


Adorable outfit!  The bag looks perfect on you!


----------



## KittyKat65

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Greetings! will this do for the mean time... you know I dont dress like this on a regular basis...you think camel would look ok w/ my uniform?...hehe


Love it!!  That color works so well on you!


----------



## jackieusc

here are the three bags together  

but my question is  is this mini/medium/large  ?   I am unsure.


----------



## margaritas

*lufc_girl*: Hey babe, congrats! Beautiful mod shots, I love your skirt!! But you know what I love even more is that gorgeous bag of yours! Ugh I need one badly!


----------



## jackieusc

lufc girl-  you look amazing! love the necklace, what/who is it?


----------



## lufc_girl

Awww thank you so much everyone for your kind words... Celine bag is a star... 

*flower71* I can't wait to see your classic box! 

*margaritas* haha I can feel the resistance starts to wear off

*jackieusc* my necklace is by Karen Walker... she does amazing jewellery...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Greetings! will this do for the mean time... you know I dont dress like this on a regular basis...you think camel would look ok w/ my uniform?...hehe


You looke fabulous-LOVE the bag, and your shoes are fun too!


----------



## ryrybaby12

lufc_girl said:


> *jackieusc* and *eggpudding* thanks so much  so I took it for a spin today and my best friend (TPF username: Inem) kindly took these photos for me... I'm still in excited mode about the bag... so apologize for the over overflowing photos... haha will stop now...


Looks like the bag was made for you and that outfit!!  Great pic!


----------



## purse-nality

*lufc*, you look fabulooooz!!! luv the skirt + brougues! so classy chic! i sooo want the zip in black... lookin forward to christmas funds 


*born*, kat, pretty T dress! it was a turquoise day for us!  of course camel fits your daily wardrobe! 


*jackie*, looking at the handles, the clearance seem less than that of mini's, so probably small/med. could be wrong though. hard to tell from the angles.


----------



## purse-nality

posting comparison pic of 2 oranges: Luggage Zip vs. Envelope...


----------



## justonemore

lufc, OMG what a great outfit - your Celine is Yummy!

Born, Camel is such a classic color - congratulations.

Thanks girls for posting - I promise to get some action shots up soon of mine.


----------



## justonemore

purse-nality - are those both yours?  
I love both colors, but my fav. is the envelope Orange!


----------



## lufc_girl

Thank you ladies... you're all very kind...  we certainly have many stylish girls in the Celine threads who inspire me... and make me think I need a classic box... even though of course I mustn't!  Can't wait to see more modeling photos! Especially the ones who haven't post theirs yet


----------



## lufc_girl

*purse-nality* I'm a big zipper fan but I really love the orange colour of the envelope!!


----------



## bm0226

Purse-nality - the orange envelope is so pretty! I have the wine evnelope available for me but am unsure about getting it because my heart is with the orange envelope.... So sad it is sold out everywhere!


----------



## purse-nality

justonemore said:


> purse-nality - are those both yours?
> I love both colors, but my fav. is the envelope Orange!





lufc_girl said:


> *purse-nality* I'm a big zipper fan but I really love the orange colour of the envelope!!



yay! thanks! been 2nd-guessing 

*justone*, haha! i wish! only 1! 





bm0226 said:


> Purse-nality - the orange envelope is so pretty! I have the wine evnelope available for me but am unsure about getting it because my heart is with the orange envelope.... So sad it is sold out everywhere!



it is?! oh but the wine is hard to resist too! its my close 2nd actually!


----------



## einseine

lufc_girl, I love my Camel, but the Black Zip is more gorgeous, I admit.  I am also a big zip fan, but the color contrast of envelop is quite irresistable...  (You are cute!)

QUOTE=lufc_girl;16969858]*jackieusc* and *eggpudding* thanks so much  so I took it for a spin today and my best friend (TPF username: Inem) kindly took these photos for me... I'm still in excited mode about the bag... so apologize for the over overflowing photos... haha will stop now... 












[/QUOTE]


----------



## purse-nality

another pic of orange envelope from a mag, courtesy of *Elliespurse*...


----------



## KittyKat65

Pssst, I think a certain owner of an orange luggage needs to post pics here


----------



## purse-nality

^LOL! ok here she is - my long-distance lover, Ms. Sunkist Orange Envelope...


----------



## jackieusc

^^I never thought in a million years I would like an orange bag but this is so striking!  
I want to see mod pics of you wearing something navy with stripes.....or zebra...this will be killer with a khaki trench too.......my mind is spinning with outfits! You are very lucky.
ohhhhh, a nice pucci scarf would look good tied around the handle too!
LOL!


----------



## purse-nality

^LOL! i didn't realize i would fall for an orange bag until this came along! yes, yes, have sooo many outfits waiting for her! esp blues, camels, and animal prints among others... wide-leg hi-waist pants, wrap dresses, 50's full skirts - i luv luv the retro vibe! scarf... now that would be lovely! can't wait!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Coming straight in from the non-Chanel purchases thread to ooh and aah over Ms Sunkist 

She is just perfection *purse*! Have you taken her out for a spin yet?

*lufc_girl* - even lovelier in person!


----------



## lvusr1

@purse-nality I am dying over your orange CELINE. I love it! May have to track one down myself. It is TDF! Enjoy her


----------



## purse-nality

^*lvu*, thank you! go go! then we could be twins! 


*egg*! thanks for dropping by! not yet... still in hong kong!


----------



## jfhave

So beautiful! Where can I find these bags? Barneys, NM and where else? Anywhere online?


----------



## pwecious_323

Falling in love with this bag. Does any1 know how much is the price of this bag in the US?? THanks


----------



## Cannes

Ladies...
I am wanting to splurge on a nice handbag and have been reading all the different forums trying to figure out which style I like and is classic enough to justify a higher price.
I am officially decided. 
The luggage is it. Now I need to figure out size, color, and envelope or zip. Thank you to everone who has posted pictures and info about their bags!


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from a magazine


----------



## nillacobain

My vintage envelope clutch:


----------



## purse-nality

^wow, so pristine! 




jfhave said:


> So beautiful! Where can I find these bags? Barneys, NM and where else? Anywhere online?



try matchesfashion.com. they have a lookbook on the site. i think you can order by contacting CS. more here... http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/c-e-l-i-n-e-shopping-finds-634718.html




pwecious_323 said:


> Falling in love with this bag. Does any1 know how much is the price of this bag in the US?? THanks



which bag did you want to know price? kindly check out link above. 




Cannes said:


> Ladies...
> I am wanting to splurge on a nice handbag and have been reading all the different forums trying to figure out which style I like and is classic enough to justify a higher price.
> I am officially decided.
> The luggage is it. Now I need to figure out size, color, and envelope or zip. Thank you to everone who has posted pictures and info about their bags!



that's great! pls keep us posted!


----------



## flower71

Okay here is mine: a Classic box in Black...lovely isn't it??


----------



## flower71

This is my boogie bag from 2 winters ago...


----------



## flower71

and a mod pic


----------



## Elliespurse

flower71 - Beautiful bags! Congrats on your Classic Box!  -It's an amazing bag IRL.


----------



## flower71

^^thanks Elliespurse, I absolutely love this bag...love the smell, everything!


----------



## lufc_girl

*Flower71* it's so beautiful! It takes my breath away. I love your mod picture so much! I adore your style  congrats! And the orange boogie


----------



## flower71

*lufc * thanks so much. I love your style too... can't wait to see more pics of you and your luggage!


----------



## Inem

*Flower71* that's so gorgeous!! I love your classic box. It looks magnificent on you. Just wondering, is it the small or medium size?


----------



## KittyKat65

flower71 said:


> and a mod pic


Oh WOW!!!  I am trying to remember my age and not be jealous, but darn it I want that!!!  Looks fab on you!


----------



## purse-nality

*flower*, so envious of you right now! i really really want a box!


----------



## mameakua

purse-nality said:


> ^LOL! ok here she is - my long-distance lover, Ms. Sunkist Orange Envelope...


  LOVE... LOVE.. LOVE this...... I can't wait to get mine!!!!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Some Celine Fall 2010 pics from the site blown up here: http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-26T06:29:00-07:00&max-results=7

My personal favourite that I'm lusting after is the lipstick red zip 






...but the taupe is gorge too!


----------



## flower71

Inem said:


> *Flower71* that's so gorgeous!! I love your classic box. It looks magnificent on you. Just wondering, is it the small or medium size?


Hi *Inem*, thanks a lot ! It's the Classic Box, not the small size which is called "pochette"


----------



## flower71

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh WOW!!!  I am trying to remember my age and not be jealous, but darn it I want that!!!  Looks fab on you!


haha, you are funny! I know this thread is gonna be overflowing with Celine bags in NOOOO Time, yippee!


----------



## flower71

purse-nality said:


> *flower*, so envious of you right now! i really really want a box!


Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## that_girl

eggpudding said:


> Some Celine Fall 2010 pics from the site blown up here: http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-26T06:29:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> My personal favourite that I'm lusting after is the lipstick red zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the taupe is gorge too!


 
Drooolll!!!!!!!!!!! I love the red too, its so bright and punchy. The taupe is still my all time favourite - I cannot wait until mine arrives. 

Has anyone used some kind of protector spray on their Celine yet? Most of my other bags are patent or black so I have never really had to think about it before.


----------



## lufc_girl

^ I spray Collonil Waterstop all over my black luggage several times because it's been rainy over here... it pays because last Saturday it rained so hard and windy... quite lots of rain water got to the bag... the water just slid off... I wiped it with dry cloth and there is no mark or anything... I use the same spray on my Oak Bayswater and no watermark there either


----------



## purse-nality

eggpudding said:


> Some Celine Fall 2010 pics from the site blown up here: http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-26T06:29:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> My personal favourite that I'm lusting after is the lipstick red zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the taupe is gorge too!



taupe looks like an ice gray on my screen ... so which 1?


----------



## claypot

*lufc_girl* where do you get Collonil from? It was very rainy on the weekend wasn't it, I was fearing for my Miu Miu's life! There were a few spots that I probably didn't spray properly, I used the Oroton spray. Sigh!


----------



## lufc_girl

*claypot* I get my Collonil Waterstop from Rekaris Shoe Repairs on Londsdale St in the city. It's just after the intersection of Londsdale/Russell... You can also get it from a shoes shop down Collins St called LLOYD just next to the Optus store in the corner of Collins/Elizabeth.

I swear by Collonil because someone from Mulberry forum once did a crazy and brave experiment with it. She sprayed her whole bag with a can of Collonil and put the bag under running tap water  and her bag turned out fine... the water just slid off the bag... I wouldn't do such thing but when I saw the pictures I was mighty impressed...

I should say you probably want to spray the bottom of your bag first and wait for 15 mins before spraying the whole bag... just as a safety measure if your bag is light coloured... to avoid major drama... you can never be too careful...

Ha... I found that crazy thread! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ultimate-amazing-collonil-pics-206940.html


----------



## lufc_girl

purse-nality said:


> taupe looks like an ice gray on my screen ... so which 1?


 
^ it's not just on your screen *purse-nality *I have seen a photo taken by a friend of mine in the shop and the taupe does look like ice grayish/cream... it's such a nice colour I love it so much but I'd have a constant heart attack if I have a bag in such light colour... I spilled a few drops of coffee on my black Nightingale a few times already... thank god it's still OK...


----------



## that_girl

Taupe! It was shipped today - so hopefully arrives within 3 or 4 days. This will be my first lighter colored bag so I am a little nervous about marks etc. I already make sure my bags never sit on the ground and they have there own chair when eating out. Thanks for the Collonil tip *lufc_girl*, I'm in Sydney and our weather has been like this too. Hopefully I can find a place that sells it - I was thinking of using scotch-guard but I really don't think its too protective.


----------



## lufc_girl

*that_girl* please please post modeling pics once the bag arrives! I'd love to see that bag worn by someone because I really did consider getting that colour... It's so lovely!


----------



## eggpudding

^*that_girl*, can't wait to see your taupe pics  It looks so beautiful in the stock pic - I don't see any hint of gray on my monitor though, just a lovely beige..


----------



## Bornsocialite26

The Navy meets Camel


----------



## claypot

OMG! *BORN!* MORE! Oh so jealous hurry up and take more pictures! And modelling pictures!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> The Navy meets Camel


----------



## eggpudding

^I second that


----------



## margaritas

From Elle Singapore (Nov 2010):


----------



## magdalenkamm

hi! does anyone have a high resolution photo of a celine bag? (the luggage tote) it can bo home made photo, I will just polish it a bit with photoshop.
I wanna write an article about the bag but saddly Celine "doesn't do any press office" in my country, please help!


----------



## jackieusc

Picked up my navy/khaki/olive medium luggage tote.....it is gorgeous!

It is huge, and it stands up tall, no slouch because it is stiff.  The khaki is darker than I thought, so I am happy it is not white, or cream.  
HOWEVER, I am still worried about the canvas attracting stain.  I am going to stare at it all night and think about it all day tomorrow and decide if I will return it and find a medium all leather one.  

I haven't had luck finding a medium all leather bag!  I have called all the places in the US.  I don't want to do overseas.  I am going to Montreal in a few weeks, might I have luck there?

I've just the one pic so far.  

Please let me know what you all think.....I love it, but would need to be super careful and baby it.   How well would the canvas wear?  Does anyone notice the puckering under the handle?


----------



## Longchamp

BH Celine just got new luggage totes in.  

If you don't LOVE it, don't keep it is my philosophy, not  going to love it anymore later, and the canvas would be disaster for me.


----------



## jackieusc

^^  Yeah, that is why I am on the fence....I won't love it more later.  Now is when I should be smitten, right?  
I am smitten but I have concerns.  lol  this is so silly!  

BH celine, is that beverly hills?  I will call them in the morning.


----------



## gchandler5

jackieusc, it is Celine - Bal Harbour Shops in Miami.  If you are not stuck on the zipper front, there will be plenty of colors coming available in the all leather envelope flap front.  Check with Bergdorf's in NYC, Barney's locations statewide, Nordstrom's (certain locations)...  What you posted is beautiful, but to me that size is great as a travel/work bag.  A medium-sized, all leather, is more of an everyday bag IMO.


----------



## einseine

Bornsocialite26 said:


> The Navy meets Camel


 
Congrats!!! Lucky girl!!!


----------



## Italian_Gold

Wow!  These bags look amazing!  Leather looks droolworthy!!


----------



## claypot

Wow that magazine is article is great! Thanks *margaritas*!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Playing w/ Ms navy over dress fittings


----------



## jackieusc

gchandler5 said:


> What you posted is beautiful, but to me that size is great as a travel/work bag.  A medium-sized, all leather, is more of an everyday bag IMO.



I had some girlfriends check it out today and it's not just me that notices the puckering under the handle...and also a big scratch on the handle.  ugh...
It looks like it was used and returned.  

I'm taking it back.  I want all leather .  The search for the perfect luggage tote continues!!


----------



## SCL

jackieusc said:


> Picked up my navy/khaki/olive medium luggage tote.....it is gorgeous!
> 
> It is huge, and it stands up tall, no slouch because it is stiff. The khaki is darker than I thought, so I am happy it is not white, or cream.
> HOWEVER, I am still worried about the canvas attracting stain. I am going to stare at it all night and think about it all day tomorrow and decide if I will return it and find a medium all leather one.
> 
> I haven't had luck finding a medium all leather bag! I have called all the places in the US. I don't want to do overseas. I am going to Montreal in a few weeks, might I have luck there?
> 
> I've just the one pic so far.
> 
> Please let me know what you all think.....I love it, but would need to be super careful and baby it. How well would the canvas wear? Does anyone notice the puckering under the handle?


 
Jackie, What does the back side look like?  Is it canvas or leather?  It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## purse-nality

^the pucker would bother me too. who knows, it might get worse w/ use? send back... not interested in the all-black?


----------



## jackieusc

^^^^it is canvas.  yes, gorgeous bag but not going to stay with me ....going back to nordstrom.    I will have to wait a month or so until they get their spring/summer line in.I am interested in the all black...but nowhere to be found!  boo!

So in the meantime I got a large gucci leather sukey(sp?)  in a gorgeous brownish red.
very different from the luggage tote!  lol


----------



## eggpudding

margaritas said:


> From Elle Singapore (Nov 2010):



Thanks for posting, what a gorgeous collage collage 



jackieusc said:


> Picked up my navy/khaki/olive medium luggage tote.....it is gorgeous!
> 
> It is huge, and it stands up tall, no slouch because it is stiff.  The khaki is darker than I thought, so I am happy it is not white, or cream.
> HOWEVER, I am still worried about the canvas attracting stain.  I am going to stare at it all night and think about it all day tomorrow and decide if I will return it and find a medium all leather one.
> 
> I haven't had luck finding a medium all leather bag!  I have called all the places in the US.  I don't want to do overseas.  I am going to Montreal in a few weeks, might I have luck there?
> 
> I've just the one pic so far.
> 
> Please let me know what you all think.....I love it, but would need to be super careful and baby it.   How well would the canvas wear?  Does anyone notice the puckering under the handle?



Oohh, it's gorgeous. I notice the puckering under the handle too though. And I am too much of a klutz to keep that beautiful canvas clean so I'd plump for an all-leather, but if you really love it, keep it...


----------



## purse-nality

*Pursepushin*'s WINE...


----------



## reneeleroy

oooooooooo  i can never resist this color..CONGRATULATIONS!





purse-nality said:


> *Pursepushin*'s WINE...


----------



## kroquet

Oh my, these luggage totes are amazing and gorgeous!!    I want and need one!

Can someone post the US prices???????    Love the all leather and the combo leather/canvas for S/S.     The orange is TDF!!!!!


----------



## miacillan

*E*, Meeeee toooooo!!!!  LOL!  



reneeleroy said:


> oooooooooo  i can never resist this color..CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## that_girl

Taupe! 

I have also sprayed it will a whole can of Colonill Waterproofing spray and it has not changed the colour at all.


----------



## eggpudding

^I never get tired of looking at your taupe


----------



## lola rose

Here is my navy beauty


----------



## eggpudding

^Woww! So pretty, congrats


----------



## KittyKat65

NICE!!!!  What a gorgeous color!


----------



## margaritas

*lola rose*: Your navy is beautiful!


----------



## Cannes

Wow. The navy zip is gorgeous!!


----------



## lola rose

Thank you all!!! I am glad you like it as much as I do... it's really beyond gorgeous!! I was looking for so long for the perfect navy bag and when I saw Celine I had no doubts anymore - it was love at first sight!


----------



## chessmont

Am loving all these pics!  Just a request - when you ladies post one, can you mention which size the bag is?  I am especially interested to see the mini and the medium, and I can't tell which is which from some of the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

^hi hi! so far, w/ the exception of *lufc_girl*'s small black, all members' Luggages are mini size


----------



## chessmont

purse-nality said:


> ^hi hi! so far, w/ the exception of *lufc_girl*'s small black, all members' Luggages are mini size



Oh thank you!  MAny of you are so petite I couldn't get an idea of the size...


----------



## purse-nality

^try here, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-in-celine-634004.html

i think Claudia Schiffer's is mini. you'll also see some models carrying either medium or large. can tell bec of the base 'feet'. also note for smooth calf, the bigger, the heavier they get... HTH!


----------



## chessmont

purse-nality said:


> ^try here, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-in-celine-634004.html
> 
> i think Claudia Schiffer's is mini. you'll also see some models carrying either medium or large. can tell bec of the base 'feet'. also note for smooth calf, the bigger, the heavier they get... HTH!



Thank you, that is a wealth of knowledge!  I am trying to educate myself to decide which to buy


----------



## purse-nality

^yer welcome! 


*lola rose*, you look so darling w/ the Luggage!  congrats!


----------



## nielnielniel

this thread is dangerous to my financial health


----------



## lvusr1

My mom's Small Black Luggage Tote after a week of carrying her  Still looks brand new!


----------



## lola rose

purse-nality said:


> *lola rose*, you look so darling w/ the Luggage!  congrats!



thank you so much


----------



## eggpudding

lvusr1 said:


> My mom's Small Black Luggage Tote after a week of carrying her  Still looks brand new!



Your mom is so adorable! And I want the black Luggage more than ever, what a beauty


----------



## DD100

I want one! I am off to research the chances of me owning one... SO gorgeous.


----------



## Inem

nielnielniel said:


> this thread is dangerous to my financial health



Hi Niel, how are you? Are you getting the Luggage? My two best friends both own the black luggage and they're gorgeous beyond words! I have my eyes on the Classic Box but unless i won the lottery or robbed a bank, it's not going to happen.


----------



## margaritas

lvusr1 said:


> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/nickurbina/ec70203f.jpg
> 
> My mom's Small Black Luggage Tote after a week of carrying her  Still looks brand new!



I need this (or the mini) in my life!


----------



## flower71

congrats *lolarose*...that blue is so saturated, i love it!


----------



## flower71

..*.lvusr*, how come you haven't borrowed that winner from lovely mum??


----------



## flower71

Ok, I haven't been around lately, so who have taken the plunge for the Classic? OWN UP Please...


----------



## iluvmybags

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Anthracite Mini Luggage in natural light.  I wanted to show how much it fits:  iPad, oversized sunglasses, reading glasses, wallet, large makeup bag, keys in main compartment and iPod, camera and mints in interior zipper compartment and Blackberry in the outside pocket.  The photos also show the salmon colored suede lining and how the bag snaps and unsnaps.  I love it!









your bag is gorgeous Kitty!!
I LOVE the combination of the grey leather and rose colored suede lining!


----------



## KittyKat65

iluvmybags said:


> your bag is gorgeous Kitty!!
> I LOVE the combination of the grey leather and rose colored suede lining!


Thank you!  I love it as well.  I think it is my favorite bag I have ever owned.


----------



## sarah7487

I saw these pics online... Good for our reference i guess  and to add to the library of Celine bags, I will add to the threads that are related


----------



## purse-nality

flower71 said:


> Ok, I haven't been around lately, so who have taken the plunge for the Classic? OWN UP Please...



 ....


----------



## purse-nality

*Camel Medium Classic Box*

Celine Milano, &#1028;2,300
Marzia Narbone, store_milano@it.celine.com


----------



## eggpudding

Amazing pictures  !


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous color! 



lola rose said:


> Here is my navy beauty


----------



## Myfashionista

I ordered ( with me ) two (2) mini luggages - one orange and one anthracite. What should i return ?


----------



## eggpudding

A rather well-used and squishy envelope


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> A rather well-used and squishy envelope


And this looks like my Mother's navy! well used


----------



## flower71

purse-nality said:


> *Camel Medium Classic Box*
> 
> Celine Milano, &#1028;2,300
> Marzia Narbone, store_milano@it.celine.com


O M G, no, you got that??? I love it to pieces, Major congrats to you, purse


----------



## KittyKat65

The envelopes do get softer and squishier.  I love how soft mine is.


----------



## Cannes

Myfashionista said:


> I ordered ( with me ) two (2) mini luggages - one orange and one anthracite. What should i return ?


 
I had a choice between those same two and ended up getting the orange. My heart fluttered every time I saw pictures of it. That's how I made my final decision. Good Luck.


----------



## purse-nality

^i agree... i'd also base decision on your current wardrobe and bags. all neutral? what don't you have? anthra - very classic chic, goes well w/ everything, and a lovely night tote too... orange - classic with a pop, but quite picky to match w/ colors/prints.





eggpudding said:


> A rather well-used and squishy envelope










hmm... ^by the expression on her face, she doesn't seem happy either 

was browsing celeb thread and came across this 1 too...










aging face!


----------



## purse-nality

flower71 said:


> O M G, no, you got that??? I love it to pieces, Major congrats to you, purse



thank you! i keep thinkin about your black too!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

KittyKat65 said:


> The envelopes do get softer and squishier.  I love how soft mine is.


 
In as much as they are structured bag... The slouchy factor is just to die for! It just makes it more elegant and relaxed! Im loving the well used effect!


----------



## KittyKat65

Bornsocialite26 said:


> In as much as they are structured bag... The slouchy factor is just to die for! It just makes it more elegant and relaxed! Im loving the well used effect!


So am I.  I mean, it's leather and it will soften up and slouch.  That's what leather does, so it should not be at all surprising when it slouches.


----------



## am2022

ladies ineed one of these... maybe in orange or that leopard one?
so which stores stock them?  

bergdorgs and barneys?
thanks again


----------



## purse-nality

^both! more listings/SA contacts on shopping thread... leopard is goners!


----------



## jacqualyn2

can someone tell me or has a pic of the large classic next to a jumbo chanel flap?! i just bought one but im not sure which size it is! lol


----------



## purse-nality

^here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

I wear my orange with everything! It is such a fun bag and so practical!


----------



## CeeJay

I have the opportunity to get the Anthracite Luggage Envelope (probably the "Mini" size .. although it seemed pretty roomy to me, so the "mini" term seems to be an oxymoron).  Anyhow, I currently have it on 'hold' because (alas) right before seeing it, I saw a gal with one in the Wine color .. and i do prefer either the Brown, Navy, Black or Wine.  I'm REALLY on the fence; I've been lurking around/about the Celine threads .. but I'm usually a straight-out Balenciaga gal. 

For those of you who have had the bag for some time, how would you rate the 'wear' .. and why didn't Celine put the feet on the Luggage Envelope?!?!?!  

Here's a pic of the bag ... thoughts?!?!  






This pic is from a magazine I was looking at today; not sure of the color .. but it's nice!!!


----------



## weekender2

ceejay, I love the anthracite, but if it's not your first love then pass.
that second pic looks a little khaki to me it's gorgeous. is that a recent mag pic?


----------



## margaritas

*CeeJay*: I agree with *weekender2*, get what you love. BUT! The envelope style appears to be pretty rare at the moment... Sorry I'm not helping!

That luggage in the magazine looks metallic!


----------



## CeeJay

The mag ad looked like an Olive Brown; it was gorgeous .. and that would be an ideal color!


----------



## bag-gage

Ceejay - I have a black Small Luggage (zip with wavy seams) and a chocolate Mini (also zip with wave). Got them a few weeks ago. 

The Small is in a smooth, quite rigid calf leather and is much more structured than my Mini, which is in a pebbled calf that's quite soft. I'd say the more structured one is holding up better - literally, since it can still stand up on its own LOL. BUT the smooth calf looks like it'll be more prone to scratches and scars. 

My Mini is slouching all over, quite floppy, though nowhere as puddly as a Bal. The pebbled leather also seems more scratch-proof I'd say.

As for the gold feet, I think only the Small Luggage with wavy seams (zip pocket) was made with feet. Don't think any of the other styles have feet - except maybe the Medium? 

I love them both, differently. I think I love the black Small a little more


----------



## KittyKat65

CeeJay, I love, love, love my Anthra!  It's starting to get a lot less structured as the leather softens up and I really like that look. I find the leatehr to be pretty resistant to scratches.  I scraped my engagement ring on the frotn as I was putting my phone back int he envelope - after I regained my composure and stopped screaming I buffed it right out with my fingertip. As others have mentioned, the envelope version is a little more difficult to find as it is seasonal.  Get what makes your heart sing and not what's available at that moment.


----------



## purse-nality

*more pics of your celine's pls!* i know a bunch w/ new goodies... fez up! i seriously want to kill myself w/ envy! :greengrin:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> *more pics of your celine's pls!* i know a bunch w/ new goodies... fez up! i seriously want to kill myself w/ envy! :greengrin:



Oh really now.... Ummmm your the one who has it all woman! What else would you envy!


----------



## purse-nality

^smoooth, sexy curvy zips!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> ^smoooth, sexy curvy zips!



Oh yeah! Totally! That all you lack in the celine department! Smooth sexy curves!


----------



## billbill

i just received this from bluefly. do u think it's a keeper??

http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-light...&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_244044441

i need to carry labtop or DSLR and so not wanna get the all leather luggage... but now worry that the canvas will get dirty easily... 

however, price tag is attractive and easy to get stuffs in and out..


----------



## sarah7487

Here is my red in the daylight... 







The luscious leather inside and the golden feet that made me keep her instead of the orange zip...


----------



## bm0226

Jenny - David jones carries a small Celine collection. I have seen a mini zip luggage at the Bourke st Melbourne store. Color/style/size are limited though. ALso price-wise you might also be better off getting it shipped from overseas. I got mine from saks, shipped via fedex. It was very easy!


----------



## parson russell

Celine Orlov tote - I love it!


----------



## namie

I just came back from the Celine at Isetan (Scotts) and DFS Singapore. Isetan has two luggage - one non-curve, one curve. The curve one is in Beige while non-curve in a dark color (can't remember the color).

As for DFS, there are 3, all non-curves. Beige, Ink Blue and Brown.


----------



## chessmont

parson russell said:


> Celine Orlov tote - I love it!



That bag is beautiful.  I just want to touch that leather!


----------



## parson russell

chessmont said:


> That bag is beautiful.  I just want to touch that leather!



Thank you!   I am getting a little bit obsessed with Celine at the moment. Desperately in love with the luggage tote.


----------



## KittyKat65

parson russell said:


> Celine Orlov tote - I love it!


Ooooh, I really love this bag!  The shape is perfect and the leather looks so smooshy. When did you get this bag?


----------



## parson russell

Pre-loved, but in great condition from ebay France. This style does pop up now and then- think it is from Autumn 2007 or Spring 2008.  The shrunken calfskin leather is lovely- very light to carry.


----------



## purse-nality

*S*, she's gorgeeeeh!!! luv luv smooth calf  - sooo yumeh! such a pretty shade of red... 

the feet -- is it a small or medium? interior looks part leather and part fabric (?).


----------



## purse-nality

congrats* parson*! oh-sooo luscious leather!


----------



## billbill

billbill said:


> i just received this from bluefly. do u think it's a keeper??
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-light...&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_244044441
> 
> i need to carry labtop or DSLR and so not wanna get the all leather luggage... but now worry that the canvas will get dirty easily...
> 
> however, price tag is attractive and easy to get stuffs in and out..


 
modeling pics here.. sorry for my gym outfit


----------



## chessmont

Why not spray the canvas with Scotchguard or some other appropriate protectant?

Or, you could just enjoy the bag 'as is' and let it get a lived-in look which can look cool...


----------



## galex101404

Here's a quick picture of my Orange Mini Luggage Zip Tote


----------



## parson russell

galex101404 said:


> Here's a quick picture of my Orange Mini Luggage Zip Tote



Very pretty!   The colour is beautiful.


----------



## galex101404

parson russell said:


> Very pretty!   The colour is beautiful.



Thanks so much  Sorry for the bad quality picture.. it's from my cell. I'm getting a new camera this week so I will add new pictures once it arrives


----------



## eggpudding

^Lovely! I never tire of looking at an orange Luggage


----------



## eggpudding

billbill said:


> modeling pics here.. sorry for my gym outfit



I would be worried about keeping the canvas clean..


----------



## am2022

i have decided this is my next bag... i got side tracked by boots and burberry studded bag...  that i haven't received yet.. but might end up returning..
but, please ladies try to post any activity , availability on the celine luggage.
would like a navy or orange or camel , not oversized just the regular size?

thanks!


----------



## Chanelle

galex101404 said:


> Here's a quick picture of my Orange Mini Luggage Zip Tote


 
Can i ask how much is the mini if you don't mind ?


----------



## am2022

guys, which saks carry celine?
i saw a recommendation by purse nality ( thanks)
on her saks  philly SA.  i will email him shortly
other than katya or barneys scotssdale, are there more Celine SA's you would recommend?
thanks again ladies!


----------



## billbill

Thanks chessmont and eggpudding. 
i once had a kate spade canvas bag and it's ok after i spray some canvas protector on it... or i should just go ahead and enjoy the bag first..


----------



## eggpudding

^Just enjoy it first! Looks very carefree and fun


----------



## galex101404

eggpudding said:


> ^Lovely! I never tire of looking at an orange Luggage



Thanks so much!


----------



## galex101404

Chanelle said:


> Can i ask how much is the mini if you don't mind ?



I paid $1450 plus tax, but I believe the mini's are now $1600 HTH


----------



## galex101404

amacasa said:


> guys, which saks carry celine?
> i saw a recommendation by purse nality ( thanks)
> on her saks  philly SA.  i will email him shortly
> other than katya or barneys scotssdale, are there more Celine SA's you would recommend?
> thanks again ladies!



Saks Boston and Philly are the only Saks that Carry Celine.

Every Barney's carries Celine. I would just go on Barney's website and call every location (I did this a few days ago) as they have the best variety out of all the stores for Celine bags.


----------



## alisonanna

I can't get over how much the Luggage resembles the Chloe Edith
I think Phoebe made an even more beautiful, refined, formal  bag with similar character

here's the back of my (former) Edith - see the resemblance?


----------



## am2022

thanks so much galex!
let me start myhunt!



galex101404 said:


> Saks Boston and Philly are the only Saks that Carry Celine.
> 
> Every Barney's carries Celine. I would just go on Barney's website and call every location (I did this a few days ago) as they have the best variety out of all the stores for Celine bags.


----------



## Myfashionista

Cannes said:


> I had a choice between those same two and ended up getting the orange. My heart fluttered every time I saw pictures of it. That's how I made my final decision. Good Luck.


 
Cannes, you were so right! Thats what i thought i should do and i really fell in love with the Orange from the  pictures. Plus Orange is the color of the decade. Sorry im from SF and that means Orange Giants ..lol.. funny,   Thanks so much .I'm keeping the Orange.


----------



## gchandler5

I love my Leopard, but I am really trying hard not to take the plunge and purchase another Celine - like the box. Someone talk me out of it!


----------



## am2022

lovely!!! congrats!
the box is lovely too!!! although pricey!



gchandler5 said:


> I love my Leopard, but I am really trying hard not to take the plunge and purchase another Celine - like the box. Someone talk me out of it!


----------



## parson russell

gchandler5 said:


> I love my Leopard, but I am really trying hard not to take the plunge and purchase another Celine - like the box. Someone talk me out of it!



I love your leopard too!   The box is gorgeous, and i am not even going to try to talk you out of it!


----------



## chessmont

You're in the wrong thread if you want to be talked out of it!


----------



## chessmont

alisonanna said:


> I can't get over how much the Luggage resembles the Chloe Edith
> I think Phoebe made an even more beautiful, refined, formal  bag with similar character
> 
> here's the back of my (former) Edith - see the resemblance?



yes, I do... never thought about it before


----------



## CeeJay

Hmmm - I have the Chloe 'Edith' (never used it because it was so heavy); was thinking of parting with it ... maybe I shouldn't now!  I can't wait to get my Navy Luggage Envelope!!!


----------



## eggpudding

alisonanna said:


> I can't get over how much the Luggage resembles the Chloe Edith
> I think Phoebe made an even more beautiful, refined, formal  bag with similar character
> 
> here's the back of my (former) Edith - see the resemblance?



I see it in the handles and where it's attached to the bag, if that makes sense  Very similar aesthetic. Love Phoebe Philo!


----------



## am2022

edith does have similarities... sadly i let my two go.. a royale and a whiskey one


----------



## valnsw

Here's my Camel zip luggage tote  after being seeing *Bornsocialite*'s Camel.


----------



## purse-nality

^OMG! Congrats girl!!! and... welcome to the other 'C'!


----------



## valnsw

purse-nality said:


> ^OMG! Congrats girl!!! and... welcome to the other 'C'!


 
Thanks! 
Haha yea, I took the plunge. Was considering to get another bag but I guess this will suffice for now.


----------



## Yan0117

Chanel Crocodily skin Purse 

my favourite chanel purse recently


----------



## eggpudding

valnsw said:


> Here's my Camel zip luggage tote  after being seeing *Bornsocialite*'s Camel.



What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## evoque

An oldie but a real goodie: Boogie Bamboo Art School #131.  I really should get around to photographing all of my Boogies someday!


----------



## corries2

My new Burgundy Luggage Envelope.  I have been coveting her for weeks and finally got 30% off in the HOF sale. 

Last one was with flash.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

valnsw said:


> Here's my Camel zip luggage tote  after being seeing *Bornsocialite*'s Camel.



Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!
Congrats babe!!!!
Very happy to be your Camel twin!!!


----------



## corries2

My new Burgundy Luggage Envelope.  I have been coveting her for weeks and finally got 30% off in the HOF sale. 

Last one was with flash.


----------



## purse-nality

^OMG... i can't believe Luggages actually go on SALE! 

anyway, congrats *corries*!!! you got a steal right there!


----------



## dreamlet

Beautiful! Amazing that you got a luggage in sale! Congrats


----------



## CeeJay

Whaaaaat?!?!?! ... Luggage Envelope on sale?!?!?!? ... WHERE?????


----------



## am2022

congrats!!!
is this the mini or medium?

i took the plunge yesterday but the bag won't ship for another week...

i can't make up my mind or grainy vs smooth leather so i ordered both and will just return the one that i don't want.




valnsw said:


> Here's my Camel zip luggage tote  after being seeing *Bornsocialite*'s Camel.


----------



## valnsw

eggpudding said:


> What a cutie! Congrats


 
Thanks! When are you getting the bag on your wishlist? 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!
> Congrats babe!!!!
> Very happy to be your Camel twin!!!


 
Thanks dear! I'm still drooling over your Kelly!



amacasa said:


> congrats!!!
> is this the mini or medium?
> 
> i took the plunge yesterday but the bag won't ship for another week...
> 
> i can't make up my mind or grainy vs smooth leather so i ordered both and will just return the one that i don't want.


 
It's a mini. Even a mini is quite large. I can pack my laptop in it.

Congrats! Do show us the pix when they arrive! GL in your choice.


----------



## valnsw

*corries2* Congrats on your wine and a great deal at that! 

Wish I could grab one on sale!


----------



## tortoiseperson

corries2 said:


> My new Burgundy Luggage Envelope.  I have been  coveting her for weeks and finally got 30% off in the HOF sale.
> 
> Last one was with flash.



Congratulations *Corries *- it's stunning! that suede interior is TDF.  And all the better for being a bargain!


----------



## am2022

congrats! she is pretty!



corries2 said:


> My new Burgundy Luggage Envelope.  I have been coveting her for weeks and finally got 30% off in the HOF sale.
> 
> Last one was with flash.


----------



## purse-nality

oh my, how did i miss this?! sooo pretty zen! luv the asian elements in the background too!


----------



## galex101404

This gorgeous Olive Green Mini Luggage Envelope tote is currently on its way to me!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG! Love the mini Olive! All these pics make me want this bag even more....


----------



## am2022

love love this olive green!


galex101404 said:


> This gorgeous Olive Green Mini Luggage Envelope tote is currently on its way to me!!


----------



## purse-nality

galex101404 said:


> This gorgeous Olive Green Mini Luggage Envelope tote is currently on its way to me!!











can't wait!


----------



## SCL

LOVE the olive mini luggage! Congrats!


----------



## galex101404

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG! Love the mini Olive! All these pics make me want this bag even more....



Thanks so much! You should definitely get a Celine


----------



## galex101404

amacasa said:


> love love this olive green!



Thanks!


----------



## galex101404

SCL said:


> LOVE the olive mini luggage! Congrats!



Thanks! I will definitely post lots of pictures once it arrives!


----------



## weekender2

congrats galex, that's my fave, I'm happy for you!


----------



## galex101404

weekender2 said:


> congrats galex, that's my fave, I'm happy for you!



Thanks! It took FOREVER to track this bag down.. I almost feel like I found the last mini envelope in olive in the world lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

^It probably is!


----------



## KittyKat65

I love your envelope and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## monnamur

I have spent my whole night looking thru all the threads! Am obsessed with the Celine Luggage bag!!!

Been here all night and still cannot decide on which one to get, or if I should wait!
The beige (brown) seems to be popular. I wonder if they made that one more than the others. 

Why is Celine so Rare??


----------



## monnamur

galex101404
congrats! 
I really do think you found the last one!!!


----------



## hollie1987

_*xxxxxxx read the rules please*_


----------



## dangerouscurves

^POST PIC! I know I am interested to see!


----------



## hollie1987

_*last warning - trying to buy/sell here will get you banned*_


----------



## Michail27

that s the celine i bought to my girlfriend..i will give it to her tomorrow..


----------



## purse-nality

^WOW! that's a gorgeous gray! such a sweet sweet bf! she'll luv it!


----------



## weekender2

that bag is gorgeous, love the grey!


----------



## corries2

galex101404 said:


> This gorgeous Olive Green Mini Luggage Envelope tote is currently on its way to me!!



wowowowowowowowowoowoooooooooooo.Gorgeous!!!


----------



## corries2

Michail27 said:


> that s the celine i bought to my girlfriend..i will give it to her tomorrow..



Beautiful bag, fabulous boyfriend! 
Both so classy!!


----------



## CeeJay

So, most of you might remember that I had been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Navy Luggage Envelope.  Quelle surprise .. when I opened the dustbag, 'lo and behold .. an ANTHRA Luggage Envelope!  

I'm just taking this as KISMET .. that somehow, the Navy wasn't meant to be .. so, here are the pics of my gorgey Anthra (sorry for the lousy pics, but we just moved into our new office space):


----------



## golden's mom

Beautiful, wear it in good health.


----------



## weekender2

love the anthra! big congrats!


----------



## KittyKat65

CeeJay, I love it.  We are bag twins


----------



## am2022

love it ceejay!!!


----------



## Saffron Skye

CeeJay said:


> So, most of you might remember that I had been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Navy Luggage Envelope.  Quelle surprise .. when I opened the dustbag, 'lo and behold .. an ANTHRA Luggage Envelope!
> 
> I'm just taking this as KISMET .. that somehow, the Navy wasn't meant to be .. so, here are the pics of my gorgey Anthra (sorry for the lousy pics, but we just moved into our new office space):


Stunning.  I'm hoping to track one down to, but not have much luck here in the UK.


----------



## CeeJay

KittyKat65 said:


> CeeJay, I love it.  We are bag twins



Yeah!! .. I know that I'm in good taste company!!!


----------



## Nicola_Six

My new Celine Classic Box arrived last week - woohoo!!! Sorry for the lateness of the pics, it took me a while to figure out how to upload the photos and "watermark" them.

This is it closed. It's so soft and buttery that I'm afraid to scratch it just holding it:



This is it open. It fits a LOT in for a small-ish purse, surprisingly (and yes, I carry earplugs with me - I like dozing on the bus and it's better on my ears than blasting my IPod). The interior is lined with a lusciously soft calfskin, softer than the exterior...I can't stop touching it!



I can't wait to treat her so I can start wearing her! I haven't been able to locate a Celine Box in Toronto so I feel pretty privileged to have one to hold and love.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Seeing all these bags makes me green with envy. Not good for my health! CeeJay! I love the new anthra Celine!


----------



## purse-nality

Congrats *CeeJay & Nicola*! Celine does classic best!


----------



## Nicola_Six

purse-nality said:


> Congrats *CeeJay & Nicola*! Celine does classic best!



Thanks! I wore it today for the first time - it's definitely love.


----------



## ats16

My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

ats16 said:


> My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!




Gorgeous!! I love the yellow python.


----------



## Hypnosis

Congratulations *ats16*! It's stunning! Do you mind snapping a few close-up photos and maybe compare it to other yellows? Is it as fluorescent as it looks? I know it must display different based on each computer.


----------



## am2022

i love this!!!


ats16 said:


> My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!


----------



## ats16

Hypnosis said:


> Congratulations *ats16*! It's stunning! Do you mind snapping a few close-up photos and maybe compare it to other yellows? Is it as fluorescent as it looks? I know it must display different based on each computer.



sure!  i'll take some more pictures later.  it's quite fluorescent-- more than i was expecting.  but i love it!


----------



## fumi

ats16 said:


> My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!


 
I'm in love  You are so lucky!!


----------



## pepo

greetings to the classic box owners. Would like to ask you something.
I went to see the classic box in the shop. I saw one in Camel and it was full of scratches, front back and inside. Is that normal? Is the leather so soft that it's easily marked? the SA said it's part of the character and it will look nice once it worn/aged.
How would you look after it?
They can offer me 10% discount if I take the display one.


----------



## weekender2

burgundy weekender


----------



## Longchamp

pepo said:


> greetings to the classic box owners. Would like to ask you something.
> I went to see the classic box in the shop. I saw one in Camel and it was full of scratches, front back and inside. Is that normal? Is the leather so soft that it's easily marked? the SA said it's part of the character and it will look nice once it worn/aged.
> How would you look after it?
> They can offer me 10% discount if I take the display one.



Yes they can get scratched easily, similar to H box.  But they easily buff out.  Personally doesnt bother me, my two large resort boxes are my favorite bags. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Longchamp

Lots of great new bags in the last couple days.  Congrats everyone.


----------



## Nicola_Six

ats16 said:


> My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!


 
It's gorgeous - congrats!!! Love that python.


----------



## Nicola_Six

weekender2 said:


> burgundy weekender


 
Pretty! I love the subtly of the Celine print - it looks so refined, tasteful and inconspicuous.


----------



## chessmont

Got an email ad from Barney;s  - look at the Mayle bag, especially the first one (blue)  hmmm. Or am I the only one seeing a resemblance?

http://www.barneys.com/CO-OP-Bags/C...&email=chessmont@comcast.net&listid=PSBNY6699


----------



## weekender2

congrats! what a happy bag, wear it well!



ats16 said:


> My dreamy Spring Celine box bag is here!!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

chessmont said:


> Got an email ad from Barney;s  - look at the Mayle bag, especially the first one (blue)  hmmm. Or am I the only one seeing a resemblance?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/CO-OP-Bags/C...&email=chessmont@comcast.net&listid=PSBNY6699




Yes, I see it! Not nearly as classic and clean as the luggage though


----------



## chessmont

dreamlet said:


> Yes, I see it! Not nearly as classic and clean as the luggage though



No kidding


----------



## appleringo

*I apologize in advance as this post is not related to Celine BAGS, but I thought this was the best place to share as we don't have a dedicated Celine section and most of you would probably miss it if I posted under another thread.*

Although I'm - currently - not going after the luggage or the cabas, I've been a fan of Celine for some time. However, I did let go of a suede/military green Boogie earlier this year and the vintage is with my mother in Japan.

As with many global brands, the Japanese arm/division of Celine (or its licensee) have been selling many items outside of handbags/shoes/RTW and they can be found in most major department stores like Takashimaya, Isetan, etc. 

Here are a few items I have around the house - bath towel set, bath mat (purple), 'towelkerchiefs' (yes, they come very handy).  They are from pre-Phoebe Philo days. 

BTW, I am enjoying reading through everyone's search for the perfect luggage/classic box and reveals!  Keep it up and congratulations to those who have already picked up their beautiful bag(s)!


----------



## purse-nality

^no apologies! i think they're lovely! i'm into home accessories too. would luv a few for the powder or guest rm...


----------



## tatu_002

ahh this is bad im starting to get highly obsessed with Celine. Love all the pics here


----------



## Saffron Skye

What is this obsession of which you speak


----------



## am2022

Saffron Skye said:


> What is this obsession of which you speak


----------



## am2022

mine arrived last night.
i will take pics sometime soon ladies!!!


----------



## galex101404

amacasa said:


> mine arrived last night.
> i will take pics sometime soon ladies!!!



Which Celine did you decide on?


----------



## galex101404

Saffron Skye said:


> What is this obsession of which you speak



Congrats! They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## am2022

hi galex...

got the black zip curvy and the anthracite envelope.

still on the fence if i should keep both as the colors are almost too similar but being different styles, there's room for argument that indeed i need both!!!



galex101404 said:


> Which Celine did you decide on?


----------



## am2022

oh, has miss olive envelope arrived yet?


----------



## purse-nality

... !!!









congraaats! you luv envelopes, don't you?


----------



## purse-nality

amacasa said:


> hi galex...
> 
> got the black zip curvy and the anthracite envelope.
> 
> still on the fence if i should keep both as the colors are almost too similar but being different styles, there's room for argument that indeed i need both!!!




this is sooo exciting! wud luv luv to have both styles too!


----------



## corries2

Obsessed?  Who is obsessed?
Don't know how this happened.  I think it was the 20% off at HOF again.

Beautiful Camel Zip Curvy Mini down to a fantastic £752 with the F&F offer.

On her own, with Mulberry's Camel Degrade Scarf, and with Wine Envelope sister.


----------



## am2022

im feeling the love here... everybody is getting celined!!!

Keep the pics coming ladies!

I still need to do some grocery shopping, hit the gym, cook lunch and return some Lanvin for H and M items to my local portland store..
then i take pics of the celine...
Gosh, would love to take pics now... but its 8 AM .. and its pitch dark outside with fog everywhere!!!

Really wish im in a sunny state /  place ( maybe san diego???  arizona?  or better yet, back to Manila with my family for the holidays!!!)




corries2 said:


> Obsessed?  Who is obsessed?
> Don't know how this happened.  I think it was the 20% off at HOF again.
> 
> Beautiful Camel Zip Curvy Mini down to a fantastic £752 with the F&F offer.
> 
> On her own, with Mulberry's Camel Degrade Scarf, and with Wine Envelope sister.


----------



## galex101404

amacasa said:


> hi galex...
> 
> got the black zip curvy and the anthracite envelope.
> 
> still on the fence if i should keep both as the colors are almost too similar but being different styles, there's room for argument that indeed i need both!!!



I have an envelope and zip mini luggage too and they are definitely different enough to keep both


----------



## galex101404

amacasa said:


> oh, has miss olive envelope arrived yet?



Yes, the bag arrived on Monday and I couldn't be happier!!

The olive color is so gorgeous! I will try to take some good pictures tomorrow and I will post them!

Can't wait to see pics of your 2 gorgeous celine bags


----------



## tatu_002

*corries2* and *Saffron Skye* you guys are killing me! 

Lovely bags.

Edit: why don't we have a subforum for Celine yet?


----------



## papertiger

Everyone who has posted pictures of your completely delicious new bags here, thank you so much for the eye candy, congratulations to all


----------



## corries2

tatu_002 said:


> *corries2* and *Saffron Skye* you guys are killing me!
> 
> Lovely bags.
> 
> *Edit: why don't we have a subforum for Celine yet?*


*
*


Surely it can't be far off?


----------



## am2022

I surely hope so!


----------



## cttc

amacasa said:


> im feeling the love here... everybody is getting celined!!!
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies!
> 
> I still need to do some grocery shopping, hit the gym, cook lunch and return some Lanvin for H and M items to my local portland store..
> then i take pics of the celine...
> Gosh, would love to take pics now... but its 8 AM .. and its pitch dark outside with fog everywhere!!!
> 
> Really wish im in a sunny state /  place ( maybe san diego???  arizona?  or better yet, back to Manila with my family for the holidays!!!)



Hi amacasa, 

i'm just wondering... are there Barney's or Saks in Portland that carry celine? If there are, I'd definitely order from there instead!

Thank you!


----------



## cttc

corries2 said:


> Obsessed?  Who is obsessed?
> Don't know how this happened.  I think it was the 20% off at HOF again.
> 
> Beautiful Camel Zip Curvy Mini down to a fantastic £752 with the F&F offer.
> 
> On her own, with Mulberry's Camel Degrade Scarf, and with Wine Envelope sister.



wow such a good deal you got there! 
i'm waiting for mine... and it's the exact same curvy zip  can't wait!

though, i do wish i got as amazing of a discount as you did.


----------



## am2022

cttc,  hi there!

no unfortunately, no barneys or saks here.
The only saks we had closed last august and they opened an off 5th saks instead.

You did get the camel?

AHA!!!  You have been celined too!

Don't forget the pics!



cttc said:


> wow such a good deal you got there!
> i'm waiting for mine... and it's the exact same curvy zip  can't wait!
> 
> though, i do wish i got as amazing of a discount as you did.


----------



## purse-nality

'_*CELINE-d*_'... luv it!

congrats to *corries* too! what a way to end the zip vs. envelope debate... get both! 

*
amacasa*, Manila is waiting sistah!  Celines are super one-of-a-kind here!


----------



## corries2

cttc said:


> wow such a good deal you got there!
> i'm waiting for mine... and it's the exact same curvy zip  can't wait!
> 
> *though, i do wish i got as amazing of a discount as you did*.



We don't seem to have the same Céline vibe here in the UK *yet* compared to the US and Asia.  And that's despite Phoebe Philo winning British Designer last week.  Of course I'm only going by Tpf and the fact that the bags aren't flying off the shelves until sale time.  And even with the 4 day promo event this week I didn't see anything else move.


----------



## am2022

That's quite surprising!!!

I loved Phoebe back to her Chloe days and collected all the styles and colors of the paddington and two edith bags... I since have sold them all ...  Got bilateral arm phlebitis post delivery and can't handle heavy bags so they had to go...

Now just used the black luggage and really, i can feel the weight again.
What i do is don't fill it up to avoid pain!!!






corries2 said:


> We don't seem to have the same Céline vibe here in the UK *yet* compared to the US and Asia.  And that's despite Phoebe Philo winning British Designer last week.  Of course I'm only going by Tpf and the fact that the bags aren't flying off the shelves until sale time.  And even with the 4 day promo event this week I didn't see anything else move.


----------



## am2022

here is miss black curvy zipped!


----------



## fumi

amacasa said:


> here is miss black curvy zipped!


 
congrats, you and the bag look wonderful!


----------



## k*d

amacasa said:


> here is miss black curvy zipped!



That is a gorgeous bag and you wear it well!


----------



## [vogue]

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...330566&Signature=R+74j6uBAlbA2EZSRyMzLNfpc2Q=

my lovely!


----------



## [vogue]

corries2 said:


> We don't seem to have the same Céline vibe here in the UK *yet* compared to the US and Asia.  And that's despite Phoebe Philo winning British Designer last week.  Of course I'm only going by Tpf and the fact that the bags aren't flying off the shelves until sale time.  And even with the 4 day promo event this week I didn't see anything else move.



No? It's been crazy how much Céline has appeared in so many different editorials, and last time I was shopping around in London, so many things were either sold out or had only one piece left! But I like that it's been pretty quiet - a quiet elegance is always better than an explosion of publicity/coverage.


----------



## corries2

[vogue];17400317 said:
			
		

> No? It's been crazy how much Céline has appeared in so many different editorials, and last time I was shopping around in London, so many things were either sold out or had only one piece left! But I like that it's been pretty quiet - a quiet elegance is always better than an explosion of publicity/coverage.



Definitely. I had no idea they were so popular until i did research into Luggage when I knew I was in love with the Wine.  I bought a Chloé Darla at the end of July and that was the first time I saw the Céline Envelope I bought on the  shelf


----------



## k*d

She's here!  This is the navy with ivory suede, though the navy is so dark that it looks like black.  I'll try to take better photos this weekend.


----------



## purse-nality

^gorgeous!  and i luv your watermark!


----------



## namie

So lovely! I love the short handles.


----------



## dreamlet

k*d said:


> She's here!  This is the navy with ivory suede, though the navy is so dark that it looks like black.  I'll try to take better photos this weekend.



She's beautiful! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## fumi

Wow, gorgeous! It's to die for!


----------



## weekender2

stunning, enjoy!


----------



## am2022

love it!



k*d said:


> She's here!  This is the navy with ivory suede, though the navy is so dark that it looks like black.  I'll try to take better photos this weekend.


----------



## margaritas

*k*d*: Congrats, it's so beautiful!


----------



## k*d

Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to take her out for the first time, if it will stop raining here.


----------



## corries2

k*d said:


> She's here!  This is the navy with ivory suede, though the navy is so dark that it looks like black.  I'll try to take better photos this weekend.



Absolutely gorgeous k*d , congratulations


----------



## French75

Hi Ladies !!
I just purchased my very first Celine tonight and I'm very happy to join the club !! We definitely need a Celine thread here !! Hi *Amacasa*, cool to meet you here too... nice bag !! 
I totally fell in love with this little one (the envelope, I don't know if that small size has a particular name besides "small"). I decided to call all the Celine stores in Paris before buying it, just in case they still have the bigger version (entirely red) but as it was sold out, I pick up this one (easy decision at least). As I said on another thread, that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's (with dark blue flare jeans !) when I was like 4 years old  and I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too 

Well, now I'm totally thinking about the classic box in red, camel or black (buy that price... ouch !!)
















__________________


----------



## dreamlet

*French75*, congratulations! I love the little Celine envelope. I hadn't seen the red/white before, but it looks great!


----------



## am2022

French, love it~!~~ so chic!



French75 said:


> Hi Ladies !!
> I just purchased my very first Celine tonight and I'm very happy to join the club !! We definitely need a Celine thread here !! Hi *Amacasa*, cool to meet you here too... nice bag !!
> I totally fell in love with this little one (the envelope, I don't know if that small size has a particular name besides "small"). I decided to call all the Celine stores in Paris before buying it, just in case they still have the bigger version (entirely red) but as it was sold out, I pick up this one (easy decision at least). As I said on another thread, that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's (with dark blue flare jeans !) when I was like 4 years old  and I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too
> 
> Well, now I'm totally thinking about the classic box in red, camel or black (buy that price... ouch !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## k*d

Thanks corries2!

French75 - Gorgeous bag!


----------



## chessmont

sweet bag!


----------



## Nicola_Six

dreamlet said:


> *French75*, congratulations! I love the little Celine envelope. I hadn't seen the red/white before, but it looks great!



Damnit, now I'm lusting after an envelope. Stunning bag!!!!!


----------



## fumi

Congrats *French75*, it's gorgeous! Now I want one hehe 

How much room does the bag have?


----------



## French75

Thank you so much everybody !
I'm glad you like it too
*Fumi*, It's pretty small (iphone+credit card+id+keys +iPod nano I think...)


----------



## weekender2

congrats French love the red!


----------



## alisonanna

My new lovely bag, but I'm not sure I have the nerve to use a bag with a suede base.
This bag has AMAZING details!!


----------



## am2022

wow love the details and the taupe handles and base!!!

Spray on a suede protector to waterproof it!

Congrats!



alisonanna said:


> My new lovely bag, but I'm not sure I have the nerve to use a bag with a suede base.
> This bag has AMAZING details!!


----------



## castorny

We are bag twins!  Mine is a Medium.  What size is yours?  Mine also has the short handles.  



k*d said:


> Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to take her out for the first time, if it will stop raining here.


----------



## k*d

castorny said:


> We are bag twins!  Mine is a Medium.  What size is yours?  Mine also has the short handles.



Hi bag twin!    Damian said mine is the mini.  I thought the mini came with the long handle, so not sure why mine has the short.  I prefer the short though.

Do you carry your bag while wearing jeans?  Have you had issues with denim transfer on the suede?


----------



## billbill

me and my vintage celine box bag..


----------



## papertiger

All these bags are just gorgeous, vintage ones included ^

This thread is _really_ bad for me


----------



## corries2

Absolutely stunning French75



French75 said:


> Hi Ladies !!
> I just purchased my very first Celine tonight and I'm very happy to join the club !! We definitely need a Celine thread here !! Hi *Amacasa*, cool to meet you here too... nice bag !!
> I totally fell in love with this little one (the envelope, I don't know if that small size has a particular name besides "small"). I decided to call all the Celine stores in Paris before buying it, just in case they still have the bigger version (entirely red) but as it was sold out, I pick up this one (easy decision at least). As I said on another thread, that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's (with dark blue flare jeans !) when I was like 4 years old  and I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too
> 
> Well, now I'm totally thinking about the classic box in red, camel or black (buy that price... ouch !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## corries2

alisonanna said:


> My new lovely bag, but I'm not sure I have the nerve to use a bag with a suede base.
> This bag has AMAZING details!!



That is just fabulous, total luxury


----------



## corries2

papertiger said:


> All these bags are just gorgeous, *vintage ones included ^*
> 
> This thread is _really_ bad for me



ITA papertiger.

This is me with my New Camel Céline


----------



## fumi

^You look great! 
Is that the mini size?


----------



## tatu_002

Ooooh *corries2* that size is great! lovely


----------



## Syma

Beautiful Corries2, Keep warm!!!


----------



## k*d

corries2, the leather looks so beautiful & smooshy!


----------



## NZA

I think its very interesting how the same color/style seems different across bags.  I just received my Mini luggage (zip) in camel and its quite different from corries2.  I think both are equally gorgeous.  Once I get home, I take and post some photos


----------



## papertiger

corries2 said:


> ITA papertiger.
> 
> This is me with my New Camel Céline



You are not exactly helping either with great looking modelling pics


----------



## NZA

I'm so happy to have finally joined this group.  Here is my new mini Camel zip


----------



## fumi

Lovely!


----------



## am2022

woo hoo. loving all these luggages modelling shots!!!  keep them coming ladies!!!

now wanting a box...


----------



## SCL

Love the new pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh no, a new obsession is about to see the daylight (in addition to Bal) 

I've been lurking here for a while now and the Céline bags are really growing on me. I love, love, love the Luggage style I would love to get a Mini Envelope Luggage (is that the correct name?) but I don't know in which color yet. 

Can the Mini be compared to a Balenciaga City when it comes to size or is it bigger?
Anyone know where you can buy these bags online that ships internationally?


----------



## am2022

hi there. P and P!!!

You are about to get Celine.d too!!!

Size wise, the mini is pretty much roomy in a boxy way than the rectangle of the city..

but yes, i think with the amount of things it can carry, they are comparable...
but the celine is a tad bit heavier!!!

So this is not the lightweight bal bags that we love so much... but you have a fair share of giant hardware bags so i think you will be fine!



purses & pugs said:


> Oh no, a new obsession is about to see the daylight (in addition to Bal)
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while now and the Céline bags are really growing on me. I love, love, love the Luggage style I would love to get a Mini Envelope Luggage (is that the correct name?) but I don't know in which color yet.
> 
> Can the Mini be compared to a Balenciaga City when it comes to size or is it bigger?
> Anyone know where you can buy these bags online that ships internationally?


----------



## purses & pugs

amacasa said:


> hi there. P and P!!!
> 
> You are about to get Celine.d too!!!
> 
> Size wise, the mini is pretty much roomy in a boxy way than the rectangle of the city..
> 
> but yes, i think with the amount of things it can carry, they are comparable...
> but the celine is a tad bit heavier!!!
> 
> So this is not the lightweight bal bags that we love so much... but you have a fair share of giant hardware bags so i think you will be fine!



Hi there amacasa and thanks for your help 
Yes, I've heard many people say they are heavy so I'm aware of that. I still struggle a little with the sizes, seems like the Envelope only come in one size? If I'm getting one I do not want the really big ones, the City size is perfect for me so I want something similar (which seems to be the Mini). 
How do you like your bag? Oh gosh...this is a dangerous place to be


----------



## am2022

i have the envelope in anthracite! 

Its actually pretty roomy.  I have a big LV wallet, 2 sunglasses, one water bottle, a camera and a regular size paper folder at the back.
Keep it mind, to enable the paper folder to fit, i had to unbotton the side buttons and open up the sides... which makes the bag versatile... when you close the buttons, its more north south and unbottoned, its more slouchy on the sides... 

good luck.
when i get the chance i will post pics for you!


----------



## margaritas

My black mini zip which I purchased last month! 







Inside:






Size comparison pics with my other bags:


----------



## purse-nality

^WOW! congrats dear! finally!!! and what amazing black beauties you have there!


----------



## Saffron Skye

purse-nality said:


> ... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congraaats! you luv envelopes, don't you?



I confess, the wine went back - I was really after the anthracite and Selfridges tracked one down for me.  I had to have my sensible head on as I couldn't justify both as they are not "inexpensive", but if work had paid us all a bonus this year, I would have kept both.


----------



## Saffron Skye

*margarita* - lovely bags, all of them.  Totally  blown my rule of you can only have one black bag out of the window.
*alisonanna** - *that bag is tdf, want.want.want
*french75 *- classic beauty, I can just see it with navy.
*amacasa *- keep both
*corries2* - another lovely HoF purchase.  Can I have your coat please?
*k*d *- watermark lol

I think I have well and truly been Celine'd.  I don't want a Celine forum as I will lurk in the dedicated forum, see things that I must have (currently alisonanna's bag!) and then justify the price.

Celine is killing me.  Maybe Emma Hill should take over and then I won't lust after the bags anymore   sorry, just kidding.


----------



## purses & pugs

amacasa said:


> i have the envelope in anthracite!
> 
> Its actually pretty roomy.  I have a big LV wallet, 2 sunglasses, one water bottle, a camera and a regular size paper folder at the back.
> Keep it mind, to enable the paper folder to fit, i had to unbotton the side buttons and open up the sides... which makes the bag versatile... when you close the buttons, its more north south and unbottoned, its more slouchy on the sides...
> 
> good luck.
> when i get the chance i will post pics for you!



Thanks again, good to know what you can fit inside. And yes, please post pics when you have the chance


----------



## purses & pugs

margaritas said:


> My black mini zip which I purchased last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison pics with my other bags:



Congrats, it's lovely! 
And thank you for the comparison pics, a comparison between the Mini and the Bal City is just what I was looking for!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

So many gorgeous additions in this thread.  Beautiful bags, ladies.  Thanks for sharing and keeping us wanting more


----------



## dreamlet

Lovely pics ladies! Congratulations on all the new Celine!


----------



## GearGirly

I can't wait for my black Celine to arrive from Haute Look.  I had shipping Confirmation last week so not long now.  I ordered the Celine luggage in black, and two Celine logo bags, but on one they were unable to fill the order after all so they refunded the $ and gave me a $20 credit.  All in all it's a good thing I think .


----------



## annie1

I will be joining the club soon.......


----------



## flower71

This thread has moved soooo fast, YaY!
Can't wait to post pics of my Box, haven't been wearing it with the snowy weather etc...It's gonna be better in the next few days...
Congrats on all your lovely purchases...


----------



## annie1

I GOT ONE.........just ordered the mini luggage in Black from Nordies in the US they will ship it to my BFF house in Va and I will have it when I get home after New Years


----------



## purses & pugs

amacasa said:


> hi galex...
> 
> *got the black zip curvy and the anthracite envelope.*
> 
> still on the fence if i should keep both as the colors are almost too similar but being different styles, there's room for argument that indeed i need both!!!



I'm trying to decide which color to get and anthra is one of my favorites but I'm afraid it will be too similar to black (I have too many black bags!), can you please let me know how anthra looks against the black? Thanks


----------



## purses & pugs

Gosh, seeing all these gorgy bags really makes me want one!! I already know I want the Envelope Luggage but I'm having a hard time choosing which color. It's between anthra, wine and orange now. I drives me crazy 

Those who have the wine color, is it a dark/burgundy red or more of a brownish red? I do not want a brown looking bag but a burgundy one would be great


----------



## isola12

Do you think this Celine mini luggage is authentic or fake?


----------



## claypot

Hrmmph I don't know, I don't have a mini - but somehow the interior doesn't look quite right to me. Isn't the internal zip pocket a flap, rather than 'built-in' to the lining? My luggage is a small, and it is also a flap.


----------



## chessmont

My zip mini and my flap mini each have a flap inside zipper pocket.  Maybe different seasons have different insides,though. Maybe go to Barney's or Celine and have it authenticated; I saw this one on ebay - did you win it?


----------



## dreamlet

I believe the grainy leather mini zips with suede interior have an internal pocket rather than the flap pocket (at least last season). I have seen it IRL in  cream, and  *einseine* has a photo in post #13 of this thread showing the same thing.


----------



## chessmont

I wouldn't believe it is already being counterfited . My camel zip is grainy with suede interior and has a loose flap, but season?? Dunno, but who knows from what season all these bags are from.  I am not experienced enough.  Some of you ladies who are can chime in.


----------



## dreamlet

Well so much for that part of my theory! Maybe it is more a seasonal thing?

Edit: Unfortunately I have seen some luggage fakes already!


----------



## purse-nality

^What about the 'made in italy' tag? Is it not embossed on the lining for past season grainy luggages? Or only for flap pockets?


----------



## margaritas

*purse-nality* and *Saffron Skye*: Thanks ladies, I just love black bags! 

*purses & pugs*: Glad the size comparison pic helped! I think you should get orange - the shade they used for the envelope luggage is GORGEOUS! 

*annie1*: Yay we are going to bag twins!


----------



## evoque

chessmont said:


> I wouldn't believe it is already being counterfited . My camel zip is grainy with suede interior and has a loose flap, but season?? Dunno, but who knows from what season all these bags are from.  I am not experienced enough.  Some of you ladies who are can chime in.


Luggages and Classic Boxes are already being faked, so it's worth taking it in to get authenticated.


----------



## purses & pugs

margaritas said:


> *purses & pugs*: Glad the size comparison pic helped! I think you should get orange - the shade they used for the envelope luggage is GORGEOUS!



Yes, it absolutely is, but I'm afraid it will not go so well with my colors (fair skin and blonde hair)? I really can't decide between anthra, wine and orange, I'm so torn!! Maybe I should make a poll


----------



## chessmont

evoque said:


> Luggages and Classic Boxes are already being faked, so it's worth taking it in to get authenticated.



wow that was fast!


----------



## galex101404

I am loving everyone's purchases 

When are we going to get our own sub-forum?? LOL

Here's a few pictures of the vintage Celine mini bucket bag I scored on eBay this weekend. 

The pictures are from the listing, but as soon as it arrives I will take my own pictures of my mini Celine family.


----------



## foxgal

Hi all - thank you for this thread...we definitely need a Celine subforum! These luggage bags have become my favorite. I have two LV's and thought I'd keep to LV's but the Celine bags are SSSSOOOOOO beautiful!

*galex101404 *- congrats! I saw that on the bay and was tempted to bid - it's gorgeous.

*purses&pugs *- I understand your color dilemna! Do a poll thread! 

I noticed on the other Celine thread that there is a new nano size out in the luggage...does anyone have modelling pics? Does it come with a strap for over-the-shoulder or crossbody? I've seen some with straps and some without, so not sure if it's a extra option you can buy or what?


----------



## annie1

I agree we need a forum - new to the line but so many people have a interest.......great vintage bag btw


----------



## SCL

isola12 said:


> Do you think this Celine mini luggage is authentic or fake?


 
It is a fabulous bag...personally purchased at BG.


----------



## Syma

I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love


----------



## purses & pugs

*Syma*, oh wow, what a gorgeous color! Congrats! I really like the wave zip Luggage (if that is even the right name, lol) the waves is such a pretty detail.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Love it *Syma*! Truly gorgeous bag in my favorite color.  Enjoy your new treasure and happy holidays!


----------



## foxgal

Beautiful Syma - enjoy it!


----------



## maria-mixalis

My Celine mini luggage in suede antha.
I love it..I have it 2 weeks and i use it everyday..It's perfect and looks perfect with every look!!
It's difficult to find a bag that it is useful,nice style and really good quality of leather.The suede part is very soft and i love it.
In my opinion,Celine luggage is the best bag for this year and generally, a classic and cute bag because many designers have stopped to be inspired and produce good quality bags!!


----------



## galex101404

Syma said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love



Syma, I am so glad you finally went for it  I knew you'd end up loving it!!


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much ladies, Cosmopolitan, Purses and Pugs, Foxgal and dear Galex my super enabler . Happy Holidays to you all too!

Maria your anthra luggage is gorgeous too. It's funny because when I bought my bag a lady in the store stopped to admire it and said it looks like a really functional bag without lots of useless bells and whistles just like you posted.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Syma,your luggage is prefect..I love the colour and leather looks yummy!!
Hope you enjoy it!!
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Longchamp

Great bags *Syma and Maria* love them both!


----------



## papertiger

Syma said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love




 Congratulations *Syma* I received an email that this bag has come in for me and we could be twins very shortly  but maybe this colours too conspicuous for work 

I know I _should_ really get black but ....


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations to you too *maria *

also utterly gorgeous


----------



## dreamlet

Syma said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love




Congrats! Glad you went for the one you really wanted


----------



## dreamlet

maria-mixalis said:


> My Celine mini luggage in suede antha.
> I love it..I have it 2 weeks and i use it everyday..It's perfect and looks perfect with every look!!
> It's difficult to find a bag that it is useful,nice style and really good quality of leather.The suede part is very soft and i love it.
> In my opinion,Celine luggage is the best bag for this year and generally, a classic and cute bag because many designers have stopped to be inspired and produce good quality bags!!




*maria* - I love this bag in the suede! I usually prefer the curve, but this is just gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## am2022

syma and maria, love the bags!!!
post modelling pics ladies!


----------



## silverfern

*maria* - your luggage is TDF! 

Here's my Red Classic Box:


----------



## purse-nality

*^silver's red 


syma, & maria*, congrats ladies! excellent choices! 


its definitely feeling like Christmas in here... *Happy Holidays everyone!!! *:rockettes:


----------



## annie1

All the bags are beautiful - can't wait now to come back to the states (not really) after the holidays and have mine.....should be here by the 1st week in Jan.......


----------



## purses & pugs

silverfern said:


> *maria* - your luggage is TDF!
> 
> Here's my Red Classic Box:



Wow, I love it on you!!! What a pretty bagYou look great and I also love your tux blazer!


----------



## Syma

Maria your red box looks so beautiful and classic. I love it, Thank you so much *purse-nality, annie, amacasa, dreamlet, longchamp and Maria,* you ladies are the best.

*Papertiger*, I got mine from Matches too, I hope you end up getting yours the SA said that the coloured luggages are going a lot faster than the camel/black ones but I understand your dilemna about wanting something more neutral for work.

I have posted a quick modelling pic here

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ne-in-action-pics-636669-13.html#post17488358


----------



## ieweuyhs

Wow, *silverfern*!  It's gorgeous and you look fabulous with it! Looking forward to meeting Ms Red Classic Box IRL!


----------



## MichK

Nothing as stunning as *silverfern's* gorgeous red box  but here are my Celine "classics" - my black curvy-zip Micro Shopper and black classic box.

First, the Micro Shopper:







For those who want to know how much it holds:









Comparison with classic box:





And, lastly, my classic box:


----------



## MichK

Oh, and some mod pics (for reference, I'm 5'3")...

Classic box: 





Micro Shopper:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Mich*, absolutley gorgeous! I love both the Micro Luggage and the Classic Box And you wear them so well! Many congrats


----------



## MichK

purses & pugs said:


> *Mich*, absolutley gorgeous! I love both the Micro Luggage and the Classic Box And you wear them so well! Many congrats


 
Thanks, dear!!

Is yours here yet?? I can't wait to see it!


----------



## purses & pugs

MichK said:


> Thanks, dear!!
> 
> Is yours here yet?? I can't wait to see it!



No not yet, I think because of the holidays it'll take a few extra days. I can't wait to get it though, I'm really excited


----------



## missyb

Syma said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love





I just ordered the same bag. What color is the stitching? It almost looks blue from the pics. TIA


----------



## ARDENKA

silverfern said:


> *maria* - your luggage is TDF!
> 
> Here's my Red Classic Box:


 
omg, that bag looks amazing on you. i want!


----------



## dreamlet

I love the micro shopper! So cute on you!


----------



## Syma

missyb said:


> I just ordered the same bag. What color is the stitching? It almost looks blue from the pics. TIA




It's green


----------



## fumi

Such gorgeous looking bags 

I recently decided to spend a few days at my sister's house and I was impressed by how much the luggage tote in mini could hold!













I packed a thick notebook, two books, two blouses, my planner, hairbrush, a plastic bag of personal items, and a pair of wedges in the dustbag.


----------



## purse-nality

^woah! obviously well-loved! congrats *fumi*! 


*michk*, a bal girl disguised in celine!  pouches are way cute! luv the colors!


----------



## dreamlet

She's here!


----------



## fumi

it's so beautiful! 
is that the lipstick red?


----------



## dreamlet

Yes! 

In direct light the color is a little brighter, but I think this picture captures the color really well.


----------



## Mediana

*dreamlet* and so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Longchamp

MichK said:


> Oh, and some mod pics (for reference, I'm 5'3")...
> 
> Classic box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro Shopper:


 

You and your bags look fabulous *MichK *


----------



## margaritas

*dreamlet*: Congrats on your gorgeous lipstick mini!

*MichK*: I'm loving your black classic box!


----------



## claypot

Everything looks fantastic! Keep the pictures coming! Love it all.


----------



## silverfern

*dreamlet* - Your mini Luggage is GORGEOUS. Wow!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

dreamlet said:


> She's here!



WOW!!!  Almost fell off my chair!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

I finnally got my Envelope Luggage in wine today! But I'm very torn weather I should keep it or not because I did not know that it came in two sizes, Mini and Medium. I was under the impression that this style only came in Mini (silly me for not doing enough reseach...) so I ordered the bag and I got the Medium sz. with metal feet. It is a huge bag! I like it, but since I was expecting the smaller version I'm not sure what to do. Here are some pics, does it look too big on me? Please let me know what you think ladies

First up, here is the bag 






And me wearing it (for reference I'm 1.74 m or 5'7)


----------



## Mediana

*P&P * I forgot to ask ..can you wear it on your shoulder?


----------



## purses & pugs

^yes I can, but a little uncomfy with a thick coat on. With a thinner jacket/sweater it is no problem.


----------



## weekender2

I love it on you P&P, I vote keep
congrats it's beautiful!


----------



## Hypnosis

Gorgeous bag *P&P*! Am loving the entire look, especially the coat! I do think the bag is large on your frame & you're much taller than me so you did help me decide against the medium. My friend has a Mini Shopper and she's 5'5/165cm. I'll ask if I can post her mod shots so you can see the difference.


----------



## dolllover

I think it looks too large on you. I would exchange it. I'm sure the smaller bag would fit perfect.


----------



## chessmont

I think you carry it off well, but it is all about what 'you' feel comfortable with.  It sounds like you are not loving it...


----------



## Mediana

I say if you can find the use for a bigger bag, then keep it. As you said, you have a lot of Bal bags that are similar in size as the micro so perhaps this one isn't so bad after all. Is it heavy?


----------



## missyb

I hate to say it but it's to big on you.


----------



## foxgal

Hi P&P - congrats on your purchase!  I know you had a hard time deciding on color but the wine looks gorgeous on you!

As for size, I don't think it looks too big on you at all, and if you are using it as a work/shopping tote then it is appropriate. But if you are only using it as a purse and most of the inside is empty, then maybe a mini would be more practical. Good luck with your decision - you have to LOVE it!


----------



## Longchamp

Love the bag *P&P*.  I don't have an envelope or luggage bag, but love the style.  The dimensions on the mini sound too small for me for everyday bag to schlep all my stuff around so I would have  gone w/ the medium also.  

I'm not fond of either bag w/ the *wings or sides* sticking out. That's what has kept me from purchasing this style.  

Depends on you, if you like big  bags.  The only way I  could get away w/ the regular size box is for an evening bag, that's why I did flips when the larger size  came out.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Syma

Dreamlet your bag is gorgeous the colour is TDF!

PursesandPugs you are so pretty, but i have to say the bag looks too big on you and from my experience of handheld bags look like it could get heavy. Return it for the mini size.


----------



## papertiger

purses & pugs said:


> I finnally got my Envelope Luggage in wine today! But I'm very torn weather I should keep it or not because I did not know that it came in two sizes, Mini and Medium. I was under the impression that this style only came in Mini (silly me for not doing enough reseach...) so I ordered the bag and I got the Medium sz. with metal feet. It is a huge bag! I like it, but since I was expecting the smaller version I'm not sure what to do. Here are some pics, does it look too big on me? Please let me know what you think ladies
> 
> First up, here is the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me wearing it (for reference I'm 1.74 m or 5'7)



It is absolutely gorgeous but I won't lie to you - IMO it does look too big unless you are actually going to use your luggage as LUGGAGE.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you so much for your input and thoughts ladies, I really appreciate it 

Deep down inside I want to keep it, because if I return it I'll probably not be abor to locate another one in the Mini size since I've heard they are sold out now and this style does not come in the SS 2011 collection. So my only worry if I'm keeping it is that it looks silly on me because it's too big... I need to figure that out. A big plus for keeping the Medium is that I can use it as a travel bag and for those days I need to carry a lot, and I can also wear it on the shoulders. I do not think you can do that with the Mini size unless you have very thin arms?



*weekender*, thank you, happy to hear you think it's a keeper!

*Hypnosis*, thank you! I'm glad I could help you decide on which size to get as well. And please post your friends's mod shots if you can

*dolllover*, thanks for your opinion. My first choice would be the smaller sz but I'm afraid it's too late to locate one now and if I send this one back I don't have an Envelope Luggage at all...

*Chessmont*, I do love it, my only worry is that it looks way to big on me. I don't actually feel silly wearing it though!

*Mediana*, yes, I have been thinking the same way. I have a lot of smaller/medium size bags and only one (Bal Weekender) that is bigger that the Medium Luggage. It's not that heavy actually, I thought it would be heavier. 

*missyb*, I am afraid you are right, but I also feel good when carrying it so I'm a little comfused.

*Foxgal*, thank you so much! Glad you like color, I do too I would never use this as a purse/evening bag, have a few of smaller bags (Balenciaga clutches and Chanel) that I'll use for that. I'm planning to use this as an everyday bag for work, traveling and shopping.

*Longchamp*, thank you, I'm happy to hear to like this size. I like big bags and they are practical, especially for me who sometimes carry around lots of crap, lol! I actually love the "wings" and think they are cute Right now I think it's a keeper, but I haven't decided 100% yet. 

*Syma*, thank you, you are very sweet! I agree that it's a little too big and it would be 100% perfect in the Mini sz, right now it's around 95% perfect But a good thing about the Medium is that it can be worn on the shoulders, so if it's very stuffed and heavy I can wear it that way. 

*papertiger*, thanks for your honest opinion! If I decide to keep it I will use it as a work and travelling bag, definitely not an evening bag.


----------



## chessmont

Sounds like you should keep it!


----------



## missyb

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you so much for your input and thoughts ladies, I really appreciate it
> 
> Deep down inside I want to keep it, because if I return it I'll probably not be abor to locate another one in the Mini size since I've heard they are sold out now and this style does not come in the SS 2011 collection. So my only worry if I'm keeping it is that it looks silly on me because it's too big... I need to figure that out. A big plus for keeping the Medium is that I can use it as a travel bag and for those days I need to carry a lot, and I can also wear it on the shoulders. I do not think you can do that with the Mini size unless you have very thin arms?
> 
> 
> 
> *weekender*, thank you, happy to hear you think it's a keeper!
> 
> *Hypnosis*, thank you! I'm glad I could help you decide on which size to get as well. And please post your friends's mod shots if you can
> 
> *dolllover*, thanks for your opinion. My first choice would be the smaller sz but I'm afraid it's too late to locate one now and if I send this one back I don't have an Envelope Luggage at all...
> 
> *Chessmont*, I do love it, my only worry is that it looks way to big on me. I don't actually feel silly wearing it though!
> 
> *Mediana*, yes, I have been thinking the same way. I have a lot of smaller/medium size bags and only one (Bal Weekender) that is bigger that the Medium Luggage. It's not that heavy actually, I thought it would be heavier.
> 
> *missyb*, I am afraid you are right, but I also feel good when carrying it so I'm a little comfused.
> 
> *Foxgal*, thank you so much! Glad you like color, I do too I would never use this as a purse/evening bag, have a few of smaller bags (Balenciaga clutches and Chanel) that I'll use for that. I'm planning to use this as an everyday bag for work, traveling and shopping.
> 
> *Longchamp*, thank you, I'm happy to hear to like this size. I like big bags and they are practical, especially for me who sometimes carry around lots of crap, lol! I actually love the "wings" and think they are cute Right now I think it's a keeper, but I haven't decided 100% yet.
> 
> *Syma*, thank you, you are very sweet! I agree that it's a little too big and it would be 100% perfect in the Mini sz, right now it's around 95% perfect But a good thing about the Medium is that it can be worn on the shoulders, so if it's very stuffed and heavy I can wear it that way.
> 
> *papertiger*, thanks for your honest opinion! If I decide to keep it I will use it as a work and travelling bag, definitely not an evening bag.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color and would be feeling the way you are. I'm on the fence abot keeping the mini luggage shoulder because of the handles being long. I feel your pain


----------



## Mediana

I'm super lazy when it comes to taking pictures but I though I'd at least share one, even if its a bit dark.


----------



## Syma

^Gorgeous, love that zingy orange and the twilly wrapped handles.


----------



## dreamlet

Thanks everyone! I am loving the color, and can't wait to take it with me when we go away this weekend. 

*purses & pugs* - I think the question is, do you have use for a bag that size? You will probably carry the medium in different circumstances than you would carry the mini, but if you love it and think you will use it (i.e. it fits into your wardrobe & lifestyle) then keep it!

*Mediana* - gorgeous. Love the wrapped handles!


----------



## castorny

P&P, I think your new Luggage is stunning, but think that it is a bit large on you.  Perhaps if you are investing in a travel bag, then that is fine, but if you want to use it as a daily work horse, then I think a smaller size would make more sense.  Just my two cents.


----------



## fumi

Mediana said:


> I'm super lazy when it comes to taking pictures but I though I'd at least share one, even if its a bit dark.


 

Wow, this is so gorgeous!  The orange color and the twilly on the handles is reminiscent of Hermes.


----------



## KittyKat65

P&P, I am being 100% honest when I say that it looks a little large on your frame. I am the same height as you and carry a mini envelope, but I don't have your small frame, and it suits me well.   I think that if you are having any questions about it, you should return it.  This is a lot of money to pay, so you should be completely comfortable carrying it and having no doubts.  Please don't keep it because you can't get a mini because the perfect mini will come along.


----------



## missyb

Is there a thread on how to post pics? I want to post pics of my shoulder luggage tote and don't know how. TIA


----------



## KittyKat65

missyb, you need to use a photo hosting site like www.flickr.com, upload your photos from your desktop and then post them here.  You can then click on the link for your photo, copy the URL, use the following tags and be able to post:  [img ] <- remove space after g, the URL and then [/img ] <- again, remove the space after the g.

e.g. [img ]www.flickr/missybphotokljasdklashfah[/img ]


----------



## missyb

Thank you


----------



## MichK

*p&p* - it sounds like you're determined to keep it  ... It IS a gorgeous colour, totally understand why you want to keep... but I do agree with the others that it looks too big on you. It would be ok if you want to use it exclusively as a travel bag... but I don't think it would look good as an everyday bag - I think the size causes it to lose some of its elegance. 

As KittyKat said, it's a lot ot money, so you need to be sure you really want it. Don't keep it just because you like the colour (if the size isn't what you want). You will find THE bag if you keep looking - as I'm searching for my Kelly Green Micro/Mini! Also, *dreamlet's* lipstick red bag is just stunning - maybe you want to consider that? It's a lovely deep red.

As I said above, *dreamlet*, your bag is gorgeous! I had expected Lipstick to be a bright red, but am really loving how deep this colour is.

*Mediana* - that was the original bag that got me into this craze in the first place! LOVE it!

And thank you, *purse-nality, margaritas and Longchamp*! *purse-nality* - yeah! I love Bal accessories


----------



## purses & pugs

*dreamlet*, yes I do have use for a big bag like the Medium, especially for travelling and sometimes for work and shopping. But will it be to big for a everyday work/shopping bag, that is what I must figure out.

*castorny*, I know what you mean, it's the perfect travel bag. I think it's ok for work as well, but no denying that it is a tad bit too large. 

*KittyKat65*, thanks for your opinion. I agree with you that I must love it 100% to keep it, it _is_ a lot of money! I know it sounds a little crazy when I say that I want to keep it becuase I'm afraid I will not get another Envelope in this color if I return it, but doesn't it also show that I really love it? Becuase I do, it's just that I was expecting the Mini and it took me by surprise when I arrived in the Medium sz. 

*Mich*, lol, yes it sounds like I am! I was so happy that I was able to locate this one since I talked to a couple of SAs that said it was impossible to find it now since the SS 2011 collection is in stores. Another option is to get a mini or micro zip Luggage later on as well. I really love Céline and since I'm quite Bal content now I'd rather buy another Céline than a Bal next year


----------



## purses & pugs

I took a few mod pics today as well with another outfit and coat. It's was mainly for myself so I can see how I look with it, but I'll post here too so you can take a look.


----------



## randr21

celine bag on sale.

http://www.stylebop.com/product_details.php?id=11806&special=sale


----------



## foxgal

Hi again P&P - thanks for the extra pics. Looks like you're getting a lot of suggestions what to do! I'm just going to re-iterate again that if you're using this as an everyday work/shopping tote, then I think the size is totally appropriate. I have a LV Neverfull GM and it looks about the same size on my shoulder. All that space is handy for carrying A4 size folders and binders to meetings, and when I'm shopping there's enough room for purchases. And I just keep a little wristlet inside for my credit cards, lipstick, phone. So if you will use your bag similarly, I think the size of your Celine is great! Enjoy!


----------



## Cannes

*P&P*... 
I think it looks great on you (but I love big bags)! But try filling it up with your stuff and see how it feels.


----------



## KittyKat65

P&P, I love it on your shoulder.  I think that the bags really works on you with these new photos.  The color certainly suits your clothing and coloring.  I think the proportions of the coat threw me off yesterday because the bag really works on you today.  The bag is elegant, but works more with a casual vibe on you in this size.  Could you do a full length photo with the coat you wore yesterday, including shoes?

PS:  I really, truly love your coat!


----------



## claypot

*P&P* it doesn't look so bad when you carry it on your shoulder actually. Otherwise it did look a little large for you.


----------



## purses & pugs

*foxgal*, thank you! I have a lot of Balenciaga accessories (CPs, mini CPs, Pencils, etc.) to organize inside my bags easily, so it will not be a problem to find my small stuff in it. And if you have a LV Nerverful GM I can totally relate to the sz since I have seen that bag and it pretty big! But it looks nice for an everyday bag

*cannes*, thanks so much! I took it out to H&M today to do a little sale shopping and it was very convinient to put my H&M shopping bags into it without having any space issues. 

*KittyKat*, thank you and you know, you may have a good point here! I thought since this bag is pretty elegant and more "ladylike" than my Bals, it would go best with the Burberry coat I wore yesterday but maybe it works better with the more casual coat I'm wearing today. It's dark here now so I can't take a full length photo since that mirror is in the hallway with poor light, but I'm off work tomorrow and will have time to do it then

*claypot*, good to know! When it's stuffed and pretty heavy it's better to wear it on the shoulder, it's more comfy.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

haha this is so h, though celine is sooo much better, excellent craftmanship with the finest material and moderately tagged; ohh so inventive, love the twilly

is the your luggage, orange in color mediana?



Mediana said:


> I'm super lazy when it comes to taking pictures but I though I'd at least share one, even if its a bit dark.


----------



## Longchamp

*P&P*, Dont have the luggage or envelope, but for the most part I like larger bags. You don't look you have much stuff in your new beauty. Maybe you would have been satisfied w/ the smaller size. 

I love the color, and coming from a large bag lover, this might look too big on you. Some large bags like the LV Mahina or BV Maxi Veneta are easy to pull off. Could it be the structure of this bag makes the size appear overwhelmng on you?

Another big bag that comes to mind that looks good on everyone is the Goyard St. Louis GM.  But these bags are pliable and can mold to the wearer's frame.


----------



## Mediana

Thanks ladies

*Bevyofpurses* I always have H at heart  Yes, it's the orange one. Same as Purse-nality's.


----------



## purse-nality

^its sooo cute! luv the twilly idea, twin! 


*dreamlet*, gorgeeeh red! i thought 'lipstick' would have a strong orange undertone, but its just the perfect shade! 


*p&p*, in all honesty, i luv the medium size on you and think you rock it w/ ALL outfits! esp luv luv the 1st coat (wow!)! i'm 5'3.5", my sil has medium in khaki (olive) and i wanna borrow it! size is comparable to the Work, imo, just more n/s, but its sooo easy on the shoulders! vote keep!


----------



## galex101404

purse-nality said:


> ^its sooo cute! luv the twilly idea, twin!
> 
> 
> *dreamlet*, gorgeeeh red! i thought 'lipstick' would have a strong orange undertone, but its just the perfect shade!
> 
> 
> *p&p*, in all honesty, i luv the medium size on you and think you rock it w/ ALL outfits! esp luv luv the 1st coat (wow!)! i'm 5'3.5", my sil has medium in khaki (olive) and i wanna borrow it! size is comparable to the Work, imo, just more n/s, but its sooo easy on the shoulders! vote keep!




P&P.. ITA with purse-nality! You definitely can rock the medium luggage 

If you have a use for that size bag i'd definitely keep it! You can always get a mini luggage in a different color and like you said the envelope style was seasonal for FALL 2010 only and you may never find another one.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Longchamp*, I haven't had that much in the bag when I took the pics because I was only trying it a little to see how I felt about the size. I have taken a few other mod pics today with a lot more stuff in the bag which I'll post later on in the Celine in action thread. I have a lot of Bal City bags which are way smaller so could use a bigger bag as well

*purse-nality*, thank you very much I'm 99% sure I'll keep it so I'm very happy to hear this from you. Yes, I certainly understand those who say it looks to big on me because it's a huge bag! But as long as I don't look silly wearing it I think this is a keeper. I'm getting more used to the size now after a few days

*galex101404*, thank you so much Like I mention above I do not have many bags with this size so I can certainly have use for it when I'm traveling, shopping and for those days I need to bring a lot of stuff to work. I think it's a keeper


----------



## corries2

Syma said:


> I went back and forth so many times on this bag, I absolutely adore it and the colour is TDF! Initially I posted that I thought the mini was too heavy for me but it must have been the stuffing in the bag. Once I finally manged to track this bag down for the second time I went to check it out properly with stuffing removed and it was pure love



That is just GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## corries2

maria-mixalis said:


> My Celine mini luggage in suede antha.
> I love it..I have it 2 weeks and i use it everyday..It's perfect and looks perfect with every look!!
> It's difficult to find a bag that it is useful,nice style and really good quality of leather.The suede part is very soft and i love it.
> In my opinion,Celine luggage is the best bag for this year and generally, a classic and cute bag because many designers have stopped to be inspired and produce good quality bags!!



And another beauty!


----------



## corries2

silverfern said:


> *maria* - your luggage is TDF!
> 
> Here's my Red Classic Box:



You look fab in your pics


----------



## corries2

MichK said:


> Oh, and some mod pics (for reference, I'm 5'3")...
> 
> Classic box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro Shopper:



Both fabulous MichK


----------



## corries2

I have the Mini Wine and love it. Medium looks lovely too but I would hold out for the one you want.



QUOTE=purses & pugs;17531690]I finnally got my Envelope Luggage in wine today! But I'm very torn weather I should keep it or not because I did not know that it came in two sizes, Mini and Medium. I was under the impression that this style only came in Mini (silly me for not doing enough reseach...) so I ordered the bag and I got the Medium sz. with metal feet. It is a huge bag! I like it, but since I was expecting the smaller version I'm not sure what to do. Here are some pics, does it look too big on me? Please let me know what you think ladies

First up, here is the bag 






And me wearing it (for reference I'm 1.74 m or 5'7)
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## corries2

Mediana said:


> I'm super lazy when it comes to taking pictures but I though I'd at least share one, even if its a bit dark.



OOh xxx


----------



## pepo

looks so stunning.. i say you should keep it.!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*corries2*, thank you, I have gotten used to the larger sz now and it's a keeper


----------



## purses & pugs

I took some comparison pics with the Medium Envelope and  other bags so you get an idea of the size

With Mulberry Bayswater





With Chanel Jumbo





With Balenciaga City





With Balenciaga Work


----------



## Mediana

*P&P* Haha .. yeh, its a big bag for sure


----------



## eggpudding

*p&p* - I can't get over your Marine work!  

And I like how the medium luggage looks on your shoulder and/or arm with casual jacket


----------



## fumi

Thanks for the great comparison pics!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes thanks for the great pix.


----------



## love_chanel

Happy New Year!

After lurking around the Celine thread for a bit...I finally acquired one!

Haven't seen much on the shoulder size luggage, but here she is!

It's quite large as you can tell in the photo...what can I say I'm a sucker for anything oversized!

So happy for these threads! Keep them coming Celine ladies!


----------



## love_chanel

Sorry the image didn't upload on my original post trying again...


----------



## SFchick30

Syma I adore the color of your bag! I have been looking for a green bag to add to my collection after seeing the pics you posted I was convinced! Specially the pic you posted where you modeled the bag near the window... loved it!! I just had to track it down after seeing that!


----------



## louch

I am really loving the Celine bags here but the luggage looks enormous and very heavy. Is that the case?  I am not a huge bag fan so am wondering if there is a smaller size (much smaller!) for someone like me?  Any help appreciated.


----------



## fumi

louch said:


> I am really loving the Celine bags here but the luggage looks enormous and very heavy. Is that the case? I am not a huge bag fan so am wondering if there is a smaller size (much smaller!) for someone like me? Any help appreciated.


 
Perhaps you could look into the micro or nano size. I believe you can find pics of them in the Celine Shopping Finds and Intels thread.


----------



## Fashionistaaaa

i wish i had one


----------



## purses & pugs

*Mediana*, yup 

*eggpudding*, thank you very much! And my Marine Work is one of my favorite Bals, if not _the_ favorite!

*fumi* and *Longchamp*, you are welcome ladies


----------



## mariadeal

All the luggage bags are so gorgeous!! I want I want.. Anyone want to give me a loan? haha


----------



## claypot

Just adding Charlie to the thread (from the reveal).


----------



## purses & pugs

claypot said:


> Just adding Charlie to the thread (from the reveal).



Gorgeous!!! I love the two tone bags. Is the off white part suede?


----------



## SFchick30

To those that have seen the Kelly Green Mini IRL, can you guys let me know if it has feet? I cant tell from the posted pics. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## claypot

purses & pugs said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the two tone bags. Is the off white part suede?



Yes.


----------



## ieweuyhs

SFchick30 said:


> To those that have seen the Kelly Green Mini IRL, can you guys let me know if it has feet? I cant tell from the posted pics.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, it does. I believe all the new Minis have feet, not that they really serve a practical purpose, since the bag will still slouch and touch the ground in spite of the feet.


----------



## HeathJo

Hi Charlie! You will have a new friend soon--I hope she is not a fake! She will be here any day now, and I can take my own pics, but for now I have to look at these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=290516032570&si=cl7AiM%252BUxFh2R12pK91HEsFj%252FVs%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

Also almost had an envelope shoulder bag in my hands yesterday from Nordstrom's, in anthracite! It was a return, and the person who bought it broke the clasp beyond repair!!! I literally wept!


----------



## purse-nality

^good lawd... that price!  nevermind the nordies one! if it passes authentication, best steal by far! (looks good to me)


----------



## fumi

^love the yellow lining! I didn't even know they made the envelope totes in black...


----------



## HeathJo

pusre-nality: Really?!? You think she looks real? I did, too, or else I would not have bid. But I do need a smaller bag as well, and I have been lusting after the little sholder bags for months! But, Oooh, I am getting excited for this bag to arrive!!

Fumi--you like the lining? I was concerned about it being a bit too bright. Or looking like a bumblebee's colors!  Did you see the other two ebay listings I posted of luggage totes? They were black, although they were not envelope.

This gal says she is a shopaholic (I can relate) and I looked at her selling history, and she has sold two other Luggage Totes in the last several months. We corresponded a bit, and turns out she has twins about the same age as mine (I have a boy and a girl, turned two in September). 

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## geeky_economist

Picked this girl up at Hu's Shoes (Washington, DC) on my birthday (Monday).


----------



## geeky_economist

Just went through this whole thread from beginning to end - what gorgeous Celine's you all have!  I've seen so few of these colors IRL - they look just stunning in your photographs!


----------



## HeathJo

geeky_economist said:


> Picked this girl up at Hu's Shoes (Washington, DC) on my birthday (Monday).


 
GORGEOUS!!!!!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Longchamp

HeathJo said:


> Hi Charlie! You will have a new friend soon--I hope she is not a fake! She will be here any day now, and I can take my own pics, but for now I have to look at these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=290516032570&si=cl7AiM%252BUxFh2R12pK91HEsFj%252FVs%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> 
> Also almost had an envelope shoulder bag in my hands yesterday from Nordstrom's, in anthracite! It was a return, and the person who bought it broke the clasp beyond repair!!! I literally wept!


 
I posted this ebay listing, but was concerned about the authenticity also. Did you get more pix from her?

Update.. I see she posted more pix...from what I can see, the bag looks good.

Huge congrats!


----------



## HeathJo

Longchamp said:


> I posted this ebay listing, but was concerned about the authenticity also. Did you get more pix from her?
> 
> Update.. I see she posted more pix...from what I can see, the bag looks good.
> 
> Huge congrats!


 
Thanks! I wish it would get here!!! I contacted two other gals she sold Celine bags on ebay, and one, who bought two from her, just now wrote me back and said:

"My bags are 100% authentic and perfect! Great seller. You will be pleased."


----------



## lara0112

so I just ordered a black envelope, the large size. wanted a chain bag forever, and already have a chanel. this really is different and I can't wait to get it.
yeah!


----------



## HeathJo

lara0112 said:


> so I just ordered a black envelope, the large size. wanted a chain bag forever, and already have a chanel. this really is different and I can't wait to get it.
> yeah!


 
PLEASE post pics here when it arrives! Do you mind if I ask where you got it and how much? I am dying for one! (You can pm me if you want)


----------



## fumi

I finally found my ideal Celine envelope shoulder bag. I love the red color, the long strap that allows it to be worn crossbody, and the not too big-not too small size.







Here is little red envelope with her bigger envelope sister in anthracite. As you can see, I love envelopes


----------



## geeky_economist

I love your envelope bag!! It's the perfect color!


----------



## HeathJo

fumi said:


> I finally found my ideal Celine envelope shoulder bag. I love the red color, the long strap that allows it to be worn crossbody, and the not too big-not too small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is little red envelope with her bigger envelope sister in anthracite. As you can see, I love envelopes


 
Fumi: Where Oh where did you get the little red one? I am dying for one! You can pm me if you want!


----------



## fumi

^Hey HealthJo, I found it on ebay. I was so diasappointed when I called many stores and they all said they were sold out... so I stalked ebay everyday in the hopes of obtaining this bag


----------



## abcoco

I just came home with Camel Mini Luggage.
It's grainy calf leather and it's lighter than the regular smooth leather or the suede ones.

I absolutely love it! the photo doesn't capture the beauty!


Purchased from Barneys New York (New York store) 

There's one more left for those interested!

and I also saw lavender color mini luggage in grainy calf at Bergdorf


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats *abcoco*! Beautiful.


----------



## HeathJo

abcoco said:


> I just came home with Camel Mini Luggage.
> It's grainy calf leather and it's lighter than the regular smooth leather or the suede ones.
> 
> I absolutely love it! the photo doesn't capture the beauty!
> 
> 
> Purchased from Barneys New York (New York store)
> 
> There's one more left for those interested!
> 
> and I also saw lavender color mini luggage in grainy calf at Bergdorf


 
Congrats! It's stunning. . .

fumi: As you know, my eBay stalking days are over, thanks to your tip. Here is the bag, on it's way, for $857 total with shipping!


----------



## Mediana

Beautiful bags. Makes me want another one .. AHH .


----------



## Aprilmay

Gorgeous bags ladies congrats


----------



## Cosmopolitan

editorial credit: bagsnob.com


> *Céline Luggage Phantom Tote*
> I've died and gone to bag heaven. Spotted at this week's Céline pre-fall appointment was this stunning new version of Phoebe Philo's instant classic Luggage tote. Meet the "Luggage Phantom"--it boasts an expanded wide base (perfect for travel) and an all-new construction. The face of the bag--in this case, black stamped faux crocodile--is constructed of one whole skin instead of multiple pieces stitched together. Not to fret, though, as the quintessential layered-and-sewn look from the original bag you've grown to love and covet is still there; the bag, with its new construction, is that much lighter as a daily carry-all. What also makes Phantom new are side straps that can be tied or buckled to make the bag less open. It's the perfect day to weekend-at-the-beach bag. I'm already on the wait list. $2,990



photo credit: Celine/style.com





photo credit: bagsnob.com


----------



## HeathJo

I saw that a couple of days ago, too, Cosmo! Those would be awesome to see and touch in person. (I just cannot believe how early they start to show for Fall!)


----------



## IrisCole

That bag is beautiful, but somehow I can't quite imagine taking a $3,000 tote to the beach.


----------



## maria-mixalis

fumi said:


> I finally found my ideal Celine envelope shoulder bag. I love the red color, the long strap that allows it to be worn crossbody, and the not too big-not too small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is little red envelope with her bigger envelope sister in anthracite. As you can see, I love envelopes


 
I love your Celine bags..
The red one is TDF.Great choice..
Oh my GOD!!


----------



## HeathJo

maria-mixalis said:


> I love your Celine bags..
> The red one is TDF.Great choice..
> Oh my GOD!!


 
I agree!!! If I could have found a red, or a bi-color red/white, that would have been my first choice.


----------



## dreamlet

IrisCole said:


> That bag is beautiful, but somehow I can't quite imagine taking a $3,000 tote to the beach.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## claypot

IrisCole said:


> That bag is beautiful, but somehow I can't quite imagine taking a $3,000 tote to the beach.



Not only that, does it look to anyone else like things could fall out its sides? It doesn't look like it has a zip enclosure, unlike the original luggages.


----------



## HeathJo

calypot, iriscole, dreamlet:

Beautiful to look, see, feel. . .but not to buy (for me, anyway.) Like you all said, too pricey for a bag not practical enough to really use everywhere. 

Maunly for me, I am just not in to exotics, even though I am the minority there!


----------



## hulala

i just purchased the luggage zip mini from berdorf and it was shipped to me. its my first time seeing the bag in person so i want to ask.. 

is the leather on this bag suppose to be soft that it doesn't hold its shape without stuffing? i imagined it to be super stiff so it would stand upright... even when nothing is in it. if i put a few things, it stands but still very soft. but when nothing is in it, it collapses (pic 1)
also, the edges kind of curls in the back of the bag (pic 2) 

are yours like this? or is my bag not right?
hmmmm..


----------



## missyb

I have this bag in green and it's kinda the same way unless you tuck the wings in and then it's much stiffer


----------



## Advo

After browsing (read: drooling) through 39 pages of gorgeous Celine-ness, I eagerly declare myself a Celine fan! 

I have a question, are there like with other brands both seasonal and classic colours? Is the camel a classic colour - if they are divided that way?


----------



## dreamlet

*hulala* - my red mini is also very soft leather. It does stand up on its own, but slouches unless the sides are tucked in.


----------



## KittyKat65

My Envelope Mini started out a lot stiffer, but the leather has softened up a lot and it is very slouchy now as well.  You can see the photos on page 1 and now it is very much like your bag.  I thought it would bother me, but it doesn't.


----------



## hulala

thank you for everyone's replies!  so it slouches like mine first pic? when nothing is in it?


----------



## claypot

hulala said:


> thank you for everyone's replies!  so it slouches like mine first pic? when nothing is in it?



Mine is a small (one up from mini), and a combination of leather and suede. It does NOT slouch like yours! When it was new it was quite stiff - both the leather and suede panels. I then used it to carry about 2kg worth of books. It now slouches a bit more, especially the back panel ... but it still sits up straight.

Yours looks extra slouchy!


----------



## claypot

^ I was just thinking maybe it is to do with the slightly larger size of my 'small' bag, or maybe that it is suede and leather ... I don't know? But mine was new when I got it and it didn't slouch like yours. Or maybe they've used a different leather?

Well if like slouchy bags .. you've been saved the trouble of 'breaking in' your bag!


----------



## margaritas

hulala said:


> thank you for everyone's replies!  so it slouches like mine first pic? when nothing is in it?



I have the exact same bag as yours and when emptied, mine normally looks like how yours look in the 2nd picture.

I'm surprised it doesn't bother me as I originally bought it for the structure/stiffness it appears to have in the many pics I've seen of the bag.


----------



## claypot

Ah just wanted to post this ... I recently acquired a jacket from Alannah Hill that was a perfect complement, yet opposite to (my bag that has been named) Charlie!


----------



## MichK

^^ Oh, that's adorable! Love both!


----------



## Advo

^^Hehe, hope to see a pic with you wearing both


----------



## Longchamp

Like the slouchy bag, hope it works out for you *Hulala*

Great match up jacket w/ the bag *claypot*


----------



## ats16

*claypot*- I _love_ your bag!!!!  What, exactly, is that style called?  I have to admit that I'm a little confused by the mini, nano, shoulder... etc. options.  

Enjoy your beautiful bag!!


----------



## littlelime

Neutral - Mini shopper  I can even fit my laptop in!


----------



## missyb

littlelime said:


> Neutral - Mini shopper  I can even fit my laptop in!



Love this bag! They have one left at Nordstrom


----------



## tatu_002

May I ask how heavy is the mini luggage? and does it fit on the shoulder?


----------



## fumi

Littlelime, I love the colors of your bag- it's so cute!


----------



## Mediana

*littlelime* It's beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## Syma

Many congrats *Littlelime* on a beautiful bag!


----------



## claypot

*littlelime* I LOVE it! How cute! What a perfect summer bag.

*ats16* I don't know its particular name, except that it's a 'small' (one up from mini) and that it has two colours, and it's leather & suede! I don't think it's in production anymore, and I don't think they make the 'small' size anymore.


----------



## KittyKat65

tatu_002 said:


> May I ask how heavy is the mini luggage? and does it fit on the shoulder?


Mine weighs around 9lbs with all of my things, including an iPad.  No, it doesn't fit over the shoulder; hand held or elbow only.


----------



## dreamlet

I can _just_ fit my mini on my shoulder, but it's a tight fit. Will try and post pics so you can see what I mean.


----------



## purse-nality

^i can too, mini envelope. not that long, though, bec it gets uncomfy. on the other hand, my friend's grainy zip luggage handles have already stretched since leather is softer. she can shoulder-tote hers effortlessly!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are some quick shots of my *Mini Luggage Envelope* in khaki (olive green). Loving this bag!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^

That is gorgeous!! Love the color!


----------



## Syma

Cosmo, it's beautiful! I love the colour and the contrast suede lining. I'm so glad you joined the Celine club!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thank you *scoobiesmomma* and *Syma*!


----------



## geeky_economist

tatu_002 said:


> May I ask how heavy is the mini luggage? and does it fit on the shoulder?



FYI - The mini shopper (shown in tricolor above) does fit on the shoulder, and the tri-color one shown above is quite light for such large bag, much lighter than other Celine luggage totes I have tried out.


----------



## fumi

Cosmopolitan, the olive envelope is TDF!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fumi said:


> Cosmopolitan, the olive envelope is TDF!!



Thank you *fumi*! Love your Envelopes too. I'm lusting after one of those  Envelope shoulder bags like you have!


----------



## fumi

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you *fumi*! Love your Envelopes too. I'm lusting after one of those Envelope shoulder bags like you have!


 
Yes, I find the envelopes to be quite addicting  I want an envelope tote in every color!


----------



## tatu_002

Thank you *KittyKat65* and *geeky_economist*. the luggage is growing on me


----------



## HeathJo

Littlelime--LOOOVE it! Came very close to reserving that one in the Nano. Enjoy 

Cosmo--OMG I have never really seen that and it is awe-inspiring!!! You must be in heaven. Show it OFF!

Claypot--Am I going to have to create another set for Charlie??? (Hi lil' Charlie!!!) You have such good taste!



fumi said:


> Yes, I find the envelopes to be quite addicting  I want an envelope tote in every color!


 
 Me too, fumi! Your collection has ME drooling! Plus, I am getting so impatient, as my Black Envelope Luggage is from the UK has been stuck in customs, and finally will be here in a couple of days, and my shoulder bag is coming from France.I just bought a clutch/shoulder from Barney's for $399--on it's way from NYC. 

ALL OF YOU HAVE ROCKIN' BAGS!!!


----------



## gchandler5

Cosmo, that is a beauty!  Now, we just need YSL to come out with something as new and exciting!  They are long overdue....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Haha thanks *HeathJo* and *gchandler5*!


----------



## Longchamp

Great bag *Cosmo* 

*Littlelime*  LOVE the two tone!


----------



## Saffron Skye

Not sure where to post this, but I have a luggage envelope (not used yet!) and the lock detail and the plate above it is quite dull.  Should it be and what do you clean it with.


----------



## weekender2

oh it's gorgeous cosmopolitan, enjoy!


----------



## sara09

*Cosmopolitan*, that olive colour is so beautiful!


----------



## claypot

Good job Cosmopolitan! Looks good!


----------



## tastefashion

anyone can let me know that mini luggage can be carried on shoulder??


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thanks *Longchamp*, *weekender2*, *sara09*, and *claypot*! 

*Tastefashion*, the answer to your question is no, the Mini Luggages generally don't fit on the shoulder. However, there is a version with longer straps called the "shoulder luggage." If you do a search in this subforum on "shoulder luggage" you'll find pics and info on that.  
Adding a pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ne-in-action-pics-636669-18.html#post17567338


----------



## papertiger

*littlelime* and *cosmopolitan *

Congratulations to you both, they are stunning


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks *PT*!


----------



## ats16

As you can see, I'm Celine-obsessed!! The yellows are different, FYI-- the box bag is neon, and the Cabas is more lemon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Nice collection neighbor!


----------



## fumi

ats16 said:


> As you can see, I'm Celine-obsessed!! The yellows are different, FYI-- the box bag is neon, and the Cabas is more lemon.


 
Oh my  What an awesome collection!!


----------



## HeathJo

FINALLY, after getting stuck in US customs, and with the box partially crushed and stamped, "Damaged by the US Post Office", my Small Black Luggage Tote arrived form the UK! Her name is Colette!






Her photos do her no justice. Her leather is sturdy and fine, and her lining is soft like butter!






She can stand up on her own with barely slumping!





She has been authenticated by Nordstrom's, Barney's, Saks, and this blog!

I PAID $861 (540 GBP) IN A FIERCE EBAY AUCTION!


----------



## margaritas

ats16 said:


> As you can see, I'm Celine-obsessed!! The yellows are different, FYI-- the box bag is neon, and the Cabas is more lemon.



Love your collection! I want a cabas tote and a classic box too.


----------



## demicouture

that neon yellow box is TDF!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats *HeathJo*, so glad you finally got yours.  Enjoy your new Celine!

I'm trying to learn the Luggage sizes, and you mentioned that yours is a "small." So where does that fit in with nano, micro, mini, medium, shoulder, lol? What are the dimensions of yours? I've been referring to this helpful thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075.html#post17055916


----------



## claypot

*Cosmopolitan* the small is one up from mini. 

*HeathJo* congratulations! Hi Colette!

*ats16* I looooooooove your boxes! And the black luggage!


----------



## HeathJo

csdnky--Thank you so much!

Claypot: can she be Charlie's girlfriend?

Cosmo: Her dimensions are approx: 12L X 12W X 7H inches (35cm by 35cm by 18cm) by my measurements. She is WAY bigger than a nano (which is 8 x 8 x 4), slighly bigger than a mini, and smaller than a medium, and has short handles (cannot fit over shoulders--unless you are VERY skinny!)

Here is her baby book slide show:

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/Colette/


----------



## faintlymacabre

ats16 said:


> As you can see, I'm Celine-obsessed!! The yellows are different, FYI-- the box bag is neon, and the Cabas is more lemon.


 

*DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!*

Amazing collection.  What is that punchy orange item?


----------



## ats16

Thanks everyone!  I've been drooling over all of your Celine items as well.  I love nearly every piece I see!!

*faintly**- it's a wallet.  My dear husband got it for me for Christmas from Barneys New York.


----------



## bunnylooloo

I am REALLY interested in this one! So you all think it passes authenticity? And good price too?

Is this the "mini" size? I'm 5'2'', so anything bigger than the mini would look ridiculous on me!



HeathJo said:


> Hi Charlie! You will have a new friend soon--I hope she is not a fake! She will be here any day now, and I can take my own pics, but for now I have to look at these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=290516032570&si=cl7AiM%252BUxFh2R12pK91HEsFj%252FVs%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> 
> Also almost had an envelope shoulder bag in my hands yesterday from Nordstrom's, in anthracite! It was a return, and the person who bought it broke the clasp beyond repair!!! I literally wept!


----------



## am2022

love it! congrats!


HeathJo said:


> FINALLY, after getting stuck in US customs, and with the box partially crushed and stamped, "Damaged by the US Post Office", my Small Black Luggage Tote arrived form the UK! Her name is Colette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her photos do her no justice. Her leather is sturdy and fine, and her lining is soft like butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can stand up on her own with barely slumping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has been authenticated by Nordstrom's, Barney's, Saks, and this blog!
> 
> I PAID $861 (540 GBP) IN A FIERCE EBAY AUCTION!


----------



## claypot

*HeathJo* your Colette looks like she's puckering up, whereas Charlie's got his lips zipped tight!


----------



## Advo

Congrats *HeathJo*, Collette looks magnificent!


----------



## HeathJo

amacasa said:


> love it! congrats!


 
Thank you!!!



claypot said:


> *HeathJo* your Colette looks like she's puckering up, whereas Charlie's got his lips zipped tight!


 
Opposites attract! I just hope they can survive the long-distance relationship. . .



Advo said:


> Congrats *HeathJo*, Collette looks magnificent!


 
She really is, thank you. My first Celine!

Her sister Envelope bags will be here soon. . .they are almost twins!

Speaking of twins, here are my other ones (Christopher "Henry" and Cadence Elizabeth)


----------



## bunnylooloo

*claypot! *your bag is gorgeous!! where and when did you get it?!



claypot said:


> Ah just wanted to post this ... I recently acquired a jacket from Alannah Hill that was a perfect complement, yet opposite to (my bag that has been named) Charlie!


----------



## purse-nality

*geeky, fumi, abcoco, littlelime, cosmo, ats, heath,* huge CONGRATS to ya all! 


yaaay our Celine Fam is growing! *cough* subforum *cough!


----------



## margaritas

Took some pictures today and thought I would post them here!

Upclose:





Stuffed:





Empty:


----------



## fumi

lovely!


----------



## weekender2

stunning margaritas!


----------



## Advo

I have my heart set on the camel one, but ugh, the black is sure niiiiice!


----------



## claypot

*cheryline* thank you! My parents bought it in Kuala Lumpur in November 2010. There are more pictures here - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celine-belated-reveal-653293.html


----------



## claypot

Beautiful, *margaritas*! Have been toying with the idea of getting an all-black mini. Yours looks great!


----------



## HeathJo

margaritas--I would DRINK som margaritas and toast you for your bag! (I love that you put "Not for Sale" on the photo )

Claypot--Colette is jealous that everyone is admiring her man!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Beautiful *margaritas*!


----------



## margaritas

*fumi*, *weekender2*, *Cosmopolitan*: Thanks! 

*Advo*, *claypot*: Get a black mini, you guys will love it! 

*HeathJo*: Hehe thanks!


----------



## HeathJo

Here she is, after3 months of of harrassing SAs at Barneys, neimans, and Nordstoms to get one at the $399 sale price, voila! Meet Cecile:





And here she is with her big sis, Colette:






All we are waiting on is Genevieve:


----------



## S'Mom

GORGEOUS! How much does the shoulder bag carry?  I'm LOVING it!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I have the nano shoulder bag will hold a wallet, phone, keys and very small cosmetic pouch.  If you put a full size wallet like the LV large zip around, then won't carry much more.


----------



## balthus

What size is your bag?  Its exactly what I want but know I will not find.  TDF!


----------



## S'Mom

Longchamp said:


> I have the nano shoulder bag will hold a wallet, phone, keys and very small cosmetic pouch.  If you put a full size wallet like the LV large zip around, then won't carry much more.



Thank you!  I've not seen one IRL but love the look.  Is it flat-ish?  Or is there a gusset at the bottom that widens when things are put inside?


----------



## Advo

We need a subforum! We're can we request for one?


----------



## galex101404

Here's another picture of my gorgeous Olive Envelope mini Luggage.. it's breaking in nicely!


----------



## Longchamp

S'Mom said:


> Thank you! I've not seen one IRL but love the look. Is it flat-ish? Or is there a gusset at the bottom that widens when things are put inside?


 
No not flat, does have nice gusset. Too dark here to get good pix, but you get a good idea here. Check out the side view, it has nice depth.

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47018.html


----------



## Longchamp

Advo said:


> We need a subforum! We're can we request for one?


 
Good luck my friend.  We have requested in the feedback dropbox.

Problem is they count new threads and we have been posting in many of the same threads so we don't have trouble finding the info.


----------



## S'Mom

Oh, so the key is to start all new threads?  

Oiy!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^yah! more discussion, more pressure!


----------



## HeathJo

S'Mom said:


> GORGEOUS! How much does the shoulder bag carry? I'm LOVING it!!!!


 
The shoulder bag is much bigger than I expected, and unlike any I have ever seen! I didn't even ask before I got it from Barneys because I thought it was the smaller clutch size, but it measures 11 inches wide and 7 inches high, and in terms of depth I don't know how to measure that. It holds my phone, keys, sunglasses, credit-card holder, lipstick, and small compact. The shoulder straps are shorter also, only about 11 inches long (to the mid rib cage area.)



balthus said:


> What size is your bag? Its exactly what I want but know I will not find. TDF!


 
I wasn't sure if you were asking me, but I answered above 

I forgot to add my new matching Celine key chain


----------



## Longchamp

Oops I did post the smaller bag from styledrops. I read the dimensions and thought mine is bigger than that.

Here is my bag, have this exact bag. And yes like *HJ* mentioned the strap is not long enough for crossbody carry. Was somewhat disappointed. 

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47338.html

Love the keychain.  Has almost a *VCA *appearance.


----------



## HeathJo

Longchamp said:


> Oops I did post the smaller bag from styledrops. I read the dimensions and thought mine is bigger than that.
> 
> Here is my bag, have this exact bag. And yes like *HJ* mentioned the strap is not long enough for crossbody carry. Was somewhat disappointed.
> 
> http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47338.html
> 
> Love the keychain. Has almost a *VCA *appearance.


 
The one you posted before is the EXACT one I got from departement feminin for $799, just a couple of days before my SA at Barney's found this one for $399 (I am returning the other one). The one you actually have is almost like mine, except mine does not have the extra pocket on the outside where the lock is. I actually prefer that, as opening and closing that little pocket is a pain! (It looks cuter, however.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

galex101404 said:


> Here's another picture of my gorgeous Olive Envelope mini Luggage.. it's breaking in nicely!



Hey twin, I'm still loving that olive Envelope! Yours is looking great.


----------



## galex101404

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey twin, I'm still loving that olive Envelope! Yours is looking great.



Thanks  This has been my go-to bag for over a month! How are you liking your olive envelope??


----------



## Cosmopolitan

galex101404 said:


> Thanks  This has been my go-to bag for over a month! How are you liking your olive envelope??



Green is my favorite color and I've owned soooooooo many green bags over the years but this has to be the best hands down for sure!


----------



## fumi

This may be kind of random but I saw this Tory Burch bag and it reminds me of the Celine Luggage zip! Hehe I can totally see a face too. It's a very cute, funny face. 

http://www.toryburch.com/p-139050-EDYE-LEATHER-MESSENGER.aspx?cid=691


----------



## K21

Its soooo comfortableee
n the flash made the color look bit weird but its prettier in real life!


----------



## dangerouscurves

aaaahhhhh, she looks like one of the characters in Pokemon. Soooo cute!



fumi said:


> This may be kind of random but I saw this Tory Burch bag and it reminds me of the Celine Luggage zip! Hehe I can totally see a face too. It's a very cute, funny face.
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/p-139050-EDYE-LEATHER-MESSENGER.aspx?cid=691


----------



## sabrunka

Ah omg after seeing the Celine Luggage tote, I feel I need one.. WHYY do I keep having to see GORGEOUS bags.. By the end of this year I'm sure I'll have all I want.. But still!!  Is there a Celine store in London, UK? Or are they in Harrods, Selfridges.. Ect..


----------



## purse-nality

^check out the store listing on the official site. other info on finds & intels thread (moved to general shopping forum).


*K21*, congrats! luv the blue contrast!


----------



## purse-nality

just want to share these cute artworks i found while googling...


















source: gattobravo-miao.com


----------



## Nicola_Six

purse-nality said:


> just want to share these cute artworks i found while googling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: gattobravo-miao.com



So cute!!! Thanks for sharing.

Which reminds me...I really want a blue classic box...


----------



## dreamlet

Longchamp said:


> Oops I did post the smaller bag from styledrops. I read the dimensions and thought mine is bigger than that.
> 
> Here is my bag, have this exact bag. And yes like *HJ* mentioned the strap is not long enough for crossbody carry. Was somewhat disappointed.
> 
> http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47338.html
> 
> Love the keychain.  Has almost a *VCA *appearance.




The strap on this bag are adjustable...the chain can be looped and attached with toggles at the top of the leather strap, or left long. 

With the longer strap I can wear it crossbody.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes adjustable, but only 11 inch drop at longest.


----------



## dreamlet

That's funny, mine is 11" when looped to the shorter length, but 20" when worn longer. 

Do you have a different version?


----------



## HeathJo

dreamlet said:


> That's funny, mine is 11" when looped to the shorter length, but 20" when worn longer.
> 
> Do you have a different version?


 
Yes, the version we have has a shorter chain, and mine doesn't have the extra pocket in front. See pics: The first is mine, th second is hers


----------



## dreamlet

Thanks *HJ*. The link (http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47338.html) is to the larger bag with the pocket and longer strap, so I was confused. Thought there might be another variation I hadn't seen,.


----------



## Mediana

*Purse-nality * Thanks for sharing the artwork, really cute.


----------



## namie

I so want a Luggage.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Cute artwork!


----------



## calisnoopy

claypot said:


> Ah just wanted to post this ... I recently acquired a jacket from Alannah Hill that was a perfect complement, yet opposite to (my bag that has been named) Charlie!


 
Loveesssss


----------



## calisnoopy

purse-nality said:


> posting comparison pic of 2 oranges: Luggage Zip vs. Envelope...


 
may i ask what size these two are and if they fit over your shoulder?

stunning!


----------



## purse-nality

^hi C! nice to see you here!

they fit my shoulder, i'm sure the more they would on you (i know you have slender arms)! not w/ a thick coat, though. the Luggage Zip w/ grainy leather is softer that the handles tend to stretch out more w/ wear. on the other hand, my Luggage envelope so far doesn't. uncomfy on the shoulder, but can work -- just not for a long period.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^hiya!!! thanks!!!  i forget now but did you get both in orange? haha...been perusing celine bags the past few hours...i think i want the luggage zip tote...in mini or small...and i def want the curvy design, not sure why but i saw some with the straight lines this season in pics...

and im thinking a two tone or multicolor version haha

what size is your luggage zip tote again in the pic above?

i am def happy to hear it will fit over the shoulder...very helpful esp when running errands etc and you need the free hands!

yours are gorgeous btw!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^thank you! haha! but only 1 - the envelope! i just luv the structure and how more vibrant the color is on the smooth calfskin. i got it from hkg, btw... i'm still itching for a curvy zip though! i definitely think it suits your style more -- classic edgy!

more pics here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-in-celine-634004.html

and new ref thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celine-luggage-tote-reference-thread-658546.html


----------



## juneofdecember

purse-nality said:


> just want to share these cute artworks i found while googling...
> 
> ​
> source: gattobravo-miao.com


 
hi purse-nality, ur finding is great!! Saved! Thank u! 
everyone here has great celine bags, here is mine, just came home with me today!! my tri nano lugguge!!


----------



## fumi

^ awww congrats! That is the cutest bag ever!


----------



## tastefashion

juneofdecember said:


> hi purse-nality, ur finding is great!! Saved! Thank u!
> everyone here has great celine bags, here is mine, just came home with me today!! my tri nano lugguge!!



oh cute, any modeling pictures? looking forward to see this lovely irl ...


----------



## juneofdecember

tastefashion said:


> oh cute, any modeling pictures? looking forward to see this lovely irl ...


 
thank u! I dont have modeling pics now since this cutie only has been with me few hours before sunset, I see what I can do tomorrow, pray for a good weather day so I can play with her 



fumi said:


> ^ awww congrats! That is the cutest bag ever!


dear fumi, thank u very much!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats *juneofdecember*!


----------



## sarah7487

My new Black Box  Love it to bits!


----------



## fumi

Wow! Gorgeous bag


----------



## drel39

I've loved the luggage totes since I first saw them on a blog last year, but always thought they were sold out. While killing time today, stopped by Neiman's to "browse" - asked about the luggage totes (the mini) and was told they were "sold out all over the country". The SA was nice enough to call around though just to see if the camel was still available, though, and voila - one popped up somewhere in Southern CA! Impulse buy and sight unseen! I think lurking on this thread has been bad for me...  Excited and nervous! Will post pics when she comes!


----------



## fumi

Congrats drel39!


----------



## drel39

Thanks, fumi, but I think I actually got the beige rather than the camel. Silly me, I got so excited that they even had any in stock, I didn't even really ask too much about the difference in colors. It wasn't until I bought it, got home, and started looking through the threads that I realized there was a difference. But still excited, and will still post pics when she gets here!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

drel39 said:


> I've loved the luggage totes since I first saw them on a blog last year, but always thought they were sold out. While killing time today, stopped by Neiman's to "browse" - asked about the luggage totes (the mini) and was told they were "sold out all over the country". The SA was nice enough to call around though just to see if the camel was still available, though, and voila - one popped up somewhere in Southern CA! Impulse buy and sight unseen! I think lurking on this thread has been bad for me...  Excited and nervous! Will post pics when she comes!



Yay sounds like you got really lucky because they ARE sold out everywhere lol. Congrats!


----------



## littlerock

So there's no hope for someone like me wanting to buy one?


----------



## balthus

More are shipping in next month or so to Barney's, Nordstrom's, Neiman's, etc but different different colors, etc.  I think the black ones are straight not curved.  Barney's is getting a black but in lamb not calf and I think straight not curved and also a camel & creme (not sure how this will look).


----------



## janed0e

Who will be getting more of the curvy zip?


----------



## moderngirl

sarah7487 said:


> My new Black Box  Love it to bits!


 
so gorgeous!!!  i gotta get myself one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

littlerock said:


> So there's no hope for someone like me wanting to buy one?



Haha *LR* are you jumping on the Celine bandwagon?


----------



## littlerock

^ Um, totally. 

I can't believe that I didn't see this bag earlier! I am lusting after a Curvy Zip in the Mini size. Not really sure which color, I like them all! Glad to hear that more stock is shipping out. Phew!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Yes more stock coming but in some cases there are waiting lists and you'll need to move fast. Keep your eyes on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/c-e-l-i-n-e-shopping-finds-634718.html


----------



## DollFace116

Your Celine is amazing!


----------



## nielnielniel

drel39 said:


> I've loved the luggage totes since I first saw them on a blog last year, but always thought they were sold out. While killing time today, stopped by Neiman's to "browse" - asked about the luggage totes (the mini) and was told they were "sold out all over the country". The SA was nice enough to call around though just to see if the camel was still available, though, and voila - one popped up somewhere in Southern CA! Impulse buy and sight unseen! I think lurking on this thread has been bad for me...  Excited and nervous! Will post pics when she comes!




Hahah...I have been lurking here for ages as well and fell in love with it when I first saw it. But the price threw me off...and I never intended to buy one because I am not sure if I can pull it off as a guy and I can only afford a mini. Medium might be easier for me to rock but it turned out that mini is alright and I actually prefer the ears tucked in. Well, I bumped into one that is cheap and I just bought it there and then. Sometimes we cannot think too much and too long about bags.


----------



## miacillan

Hi gals,

My Celine Luggage Envelope Tote in Wine color.  Got it in December 2010 but didn't get to post here.  Loving the color and the bag so much! _*

*_
_*Love the contrast white stitching!!!*_



_* Taken indoor with a bit of sunlight shining through the room....*_



_* View from the top...*_



_*Yummy suede mustard yellow lining inside....love the contrast!*_





​_* Side View*_


----------



## miacillan

_*And of course some modeling pictures...*_


​ 
*My ODJ*
_*TOP: *_
_*Bottom Layer: **H&M* black lace long sleeves top with shoulder pads_
_*Middle Layer: H&M *satin black&white drape neckline asymmetrical sleeveless tunic/dress _
_*Top Layer:** Zara *black velvet long coat with exaggerated shoulders _

_*BOTTOM:*_
_*French Connection *black silk jersey soft pants with hidden prints_

_*BAG:* _
_*Celine *mini size "Luggage Envelope__" tote in *Wine* color_

_*SHOES:* _
_*Nicholas Kirkwood *SS2010 black peeptoe platform slingback with silver python details_

_*ACCESSORIES: *_
_*Chanel*_ _11C pewter CC dangling earrings with fresh water pearls from the __"Maharajah" collection_
_*Hermes *reversible Belt Kit in Rubis Epsom/Iris Swift with Brushed Gold "H" buckle _
_Black/silver argyle stockings_
_*Tom Ford *"Jaquelin" black sunglasses w/ orange rim and brown gradient lens_
_****************************************_​ 


​ _*Taking off my Zara coat....showing off the black lace sleeves underneath...*_​ 

​ _*Back view...*_​ 

​ _* Close-Up of Celine Luggage Envelope tote (outdoor pix)*_





_*Back of Tote*_

_*



*_​​



_*Close-Up of my Nicholas Kirkwood heels...*_​ 

​ 
*Thanks for letting me share!  This bag rocks!!  Keep them coming!*​


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> Hahah...I have been lurking here for ages as well and fell in love with it when I first saw it. But the price threw me off...and I never intended to buy one because I am not sure if I can pull it off as a guy and I can only afford a mini. Medium might be easier for me to rock but it turned out that mini is alright and I actually prefer the ears tucked in. Well, I bumped into one that is cheap and I just bought it there and then. Sometimes we cannot think too much and too long about bags.



Cheers *Nielniel*!!! yea we cannot think too much and too long about bags, just like what I did to Alexa


----------



## tastefashion

miacillan said:


> And of course some modeling pictures...



*Mia*, You are beautiful as always! Love your bag and Zara coat!  How much did you buy your wine luggage envelope in Hong Kong?


----------



## miacillan

tastefashion said:


> *Mia*, You are beautiful as always! Love your bag and Zara coat!  How much did you buy your wine luggage envelope in Hong Kong?



Oh thanks *tastefashion *for your complements!  Your red celine luggage tote in your avatar is so yummy too!!!  

I didn't buy my luggage envelope in Hong Kong as it's sold out here. Hong kong price is HK$14,500 at that time (around October). I bought my luggage tote from Barney's in the US instead and the price is US$1800 plus shipping.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gorgeous Mia congrats! We are envelope cousins. Enjoy your Mini Luggage!!!


----------



## HeathJo

nielnielniel said:


> Hahah...I have been lurking here for ages as well and fell in love with it when I first saw it. But the price threw me off...and I never intended to buy one because I am not sure if I can pull it off as a guy and I can only afford a mini. Medium might be easier for me to rock but it turned out that mini is alright and I actually prefer the ears tucked in. Well, I bumped into one that is cheap and I just bought it there and then. Sometimes we cannot think too much and too long about bags.


 
Oh, I wish I could be that laid back, but I am OBSESSIVE about hunting down bargains! (BTWm it's nice to see a male here!)



miacillan said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> My Celine Luggage Envelope Tote in Wine color. Got it in December 2010 but didn't get to post here. Loving the color and the bag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XGajDNW5IfQ/TU1hgNDigpI/AAAAAAAACKs/UzLFTuXU8d8/s1600/IMG_9902_resize.jpg


 
You and your bag are both beautiful! I have a black one just like yours, with the yellow suede lining as well. I love it!!!


----------



## fumi

*Miacillan*, your envelope luggage looks gorgeous 
Such a pretty color & great modeling pics


----------



## purse-nality

my faves...





​ 



​

girrrl, you look so hapeeeh!  pics finally! luv luv the layer of lace w/ the dress -- remind me to check it out 'IF' ever!  fabooosh! get well soon, sweetie! for me & ceci? hehe... 

post here too pls!
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celine-luggage-tote-reference-thread-658546-2.html


----------



## nielnielniel

HeathJo said:


> Oh, I wish I could be that laid back, but I am OBSESSIVE about hunting down bargains! (BTWm it's nice to see a male here!)



Oh believe me...I am mad about bargains too. I can wait and ponder on a bag for years and then only make a move. Just that sometimes opportunity presents itself to me and I have to just buy it.

My luggage tote was selling for the same price as US but if I were to get it locally, it would cost 300 USD more so thats bargain for moi! And I get to choose the bag and check the leather and try it out


----------



## purse-nality

^pics *niel*! wanna see wanna see!!! :greengrin:


----------



## birkin girl

Anyone with a Bi Cabas...? I would love to hear your thoughts and see your pics...!


----------



## Blo0ondi

oh my u guys... thnx 4 buying and sharing 

ohhh i luv th classic box soo much n the more pics i see the more attached i become i want one NO i need one!

i hope i become one of the showcasing people in this thread


----------



## oasisgirl

my new camel shoulder luggage


----------



## nielnielniel

purse-nality said:


> ^pics *niel*! wanna see wanna see!!! :greengrin:




Finally got my act together and here it is....

here's mine...


----------



## tastefashion

nielniel, beautiful luggage you got, looks good man! Congrats!!


----------



## tastefashion

Niel, do you think pebble calf is much more slouchy than smooth calf???


----------



## nielnielniel

for sure more slouchy...because when I was in the store...it looked shorter than the smooth calf...even though the size is same. Also it doesnt have a feet...I wished mine has feet


----------



## claypot

*nielnielniel* that's marvellous! Is that a camel? It looks darker than the other camels ... it's beautiful!


----------



## drel39

Yay! My beige mini just came today! will post pics tomorrow, but sooo gorgeous! The beige is alot lighter than I was expecting - almost more of a cream looking color. Can't wait to take her for a spin!


----------



## nielnielniel

claypot said:


> *nielnielniel* that's marvellous! Is that a camel? It looks darker than the other camels ... it's beautiful!



It's camel...probably darker due to the lighting of the picture....

Thanks!


----------



## claypot

nielnielniel said:


> It's camel...probably darker due to the lighting of the picture....
> 
> Thanks!



Cheers. I was hoping it was a more oaky colour, like the Mulberry oaks. Beautiful all the same!


----------



## Cari284

This isn't mine, but it is Celiné  Found it here.


----------



## lem0n

My micro Camel luggage, it's tiny


----------



## tastefashion

lem0n said:


> My micro Camel luggage, it's tiny



Lovely beige, stylish color as always! Congrats your new bag!


----------



## zapster18

lem0n, what a lovely bag! lucky you!


----------



## nielnielniel

Sorry, Micro is slightly smaller than Mini right?


----------



## lem0n

nielnielniel said:


> Sorry, Micro is slightly smaller than Mini right?



it's much smaller, I think it's about 2/3 of the size? it looks quite a lot smaller though, like a handbag, comparable to a LV speedy.


----------



## cottoncat

*Lemon*, modelling picture please


----------



## zapster18

ok, am quite confused... so from smallest to biggest: nano, micro, mini, medium? i keep thinking that micros are in fact minis since the "mini" luggage i was shown in celine at ngee ann city was pretty big and the SA told me it's called a "mini" in singapore but a "medium" elsewhere!


----------



## lem0n

cottoncat said:


> *Lemon*, modelling picture please



tomorrow, when the light is up again 



zapster18 said:


> ok, am quite confused... so from smallest to biggest: nano, micro, mini, medium? i keep thinking that micros are in fact minis since the "mini" luggage i was shown in celine at ngee ann city was pretty big and the SA told me it's called a "mini" in singapore but a "medium" elsewhere!



Yeah, the nano is the really tiny one with shoulder strap; micro is as big as a small speedy in term of width and mini are the ones that you usually see in ngee ann city. It's not a medium though because my friend bought a medium from Paris and it's really humongous! And medium seems to have a longer/different ratio between width and length while mini is more squarish...


----------



## tastefashion

zapster18 said:


> ok, am quite confused... so from smallest to biggest: nano, micro, mini, medium? i keep thinking that micros are in fact minis since the "mini" luggage i was shown in celine at ngee ann city was pretty big and the SA told me it's called a "mini" in singapore but a "medium" elsewhere!



SA probably found confusing about the size, see this thread - dimensions of celine and ask SA about the dimensions to make sure the size.  I hope this helps.


----------



## sara09

*lem0n*, love that camel micro, so cute!


----------



## zapster18

thank you thank you - you people are brilliant! ok, it's actually making sense now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats *lem0n*! Very pretty.


----------



## eggpudding

lem0n said:


> My micro Camel luggage, it's tiny



Dee-lish! It's a beaut  I have a sudden craving for beige grainy calf !


----------



## HeathJo

I had thought they didn't make the micro size any longer. I had to sell my Mini b/c it was too large (I have had neck surgery and carrying a big bag is difficult.) It was heartbtreaking to sell it. 

Where can one find a micro??? 

Lemon, yours is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lem0n

*HealthJo,*

I use this service to buy things from Europe, I just asked them to look out for Celine luggage mini in beige because the waiting list here in Singapore is allegedly over 500 people and there's no Celine in my home country. The girl thought this was the mini and bought it for me cause she thought the mini size can't be "mini"  It's growing on me but I still have to think about it more because I can only get one


----------



## zapster18

I suspect the turnover of bags in the Singapore boutiques is not high (as compared to other locations) hence the slow rate of stocks being replenished or new stocks being brought in. 

There's this site: http://www.thebagpassione.com/ which is based in Singapore and is a concierge service that helps you buy bags from Europe and the US. I believe they can arrange to deliver the bag to you regardless of where you live. It looks pretty all right - but haven't used them myself yet so can't comment how reliable they really are. If I still can't find my ideal mini/micro luggage on my travels in May-June, I think I will use them.


----------



## HeathJo

Thank you both so very, very much.


----------



## balthus

My new camel mini luggage just got delivered by FedEx.  Photos later all or when I can hide from DH


----------



## Cosmopolitan

balthus said:


> My new camel mini luggage just got delivered by FedEx.  Photos later all or when I can hide from DH



Congrats *balthus*! You should do a reveal thread! We need more reveal threads!!!


----------



## balthus

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats *balthus*! You should do a reveal thread! We need more reveal threads!!!



I would but I would hate to disappoint as I was when I got my FedEx delivery today.

Luckily the bag is great and seems to be unscathed but the packaging and shipment was done very poorly.   

I have purchases shipped from this national department store all the time and their boxing, packing & shipping is normally impeccable.  

The Celine dust bag is filthy and looks like scuff marks all over it.  

The  bag in the dust bag was thrown in a large cardboard box with no bubble wrap  or cushioning & spent 4-5 days in transit via FedEx.  

I realize it is not the fault  of the SA as they just pass it onto the shipping department and I have requested that a new dust bag be shipped but it not a great opportunity for a "reveal" but I will post photos of the bag later or tomorrow.

I sent her photos of the box, the (lack of) packing materials and the dust bag.  You'd think a $1,600 bag would get better treatment!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Ack I'm sorry about the crappy shipping. Glad the bag is ok though!


----------



## balthus

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Ack I'm sorry about the crappy shipping. Glad the bag is ok though!



Thanks!

Just surprised that it was shipped with the bag in the dust bag in a big cardboard box - no store box, no ribbon, no thank you card from the SA, no packing materials, etc.  

Just surprised because in the past whether I ordered from their website or another location or one SA did a send from another store, their quality in shipping has always been excellent.   

I never worked with this SA before and maybe with high demand items the attention to detail is just not there.

She did reply and say she would send a new dustbag but did not respond again after I emailed her photos.  

I have to give credit to Hermes though as nothing beats their shipping whether from their boutique or their online store.


----------



## tastefashion

balthus said:


> She did reply and say she would send a new dustbag but did not respond again after I emailed her photos.  .



I've got my luggage from Italy Celine, I wasn't happy to see that my new bag just shipped with the dust bag in a big cardboard box too.  Just like what you said, no store box, or ribbon ... I don't know, I would expect more from Celine cos I paid full retail price to buy the bag.  As far as I know the classic box comes with store box with better packaging ...

Btw, glad to know your bag is arrived and you are happy with that. looking forward to see your pictures!


----------



## chy

Hi Girls

Just wanted to post a pic of my beautifooooooool Horizontal Cabas. 

It is so soft and feels wonderful to touch (I sound like a perv) and it is HUGE!

It is my alternative to the Goyard St Louis and the LV Neverfull. It works wonderfully! 

Got it from Dover Street Market in London. 

Am now eyeing the Luggage Tote when my sis goes to Paris in April. 

Ms Philo is very clever indeed.


----------



## tastefashion

wow *chy*, Congrats your horizontal cabas!  It's beautiful!!! Modeling picture pls!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Congrats on your Cabas *chy*!


----------



## purse-nality

*lemon, balthus, chy,* BIG CONGRATS! lookin forward to mod pics in the action thread! 

(Cabas is so tempting me!)


----------



## sara09

tastefashion said:


> I've got my luggage from Italy Celine, I wasn't happy to see that my new bag just shipped with the dust bag in a big cardboard box too. Just like what you said, no store box, or ribbon ... I don't know, I would expect more from Celine cos I paid full retail price to buy the bag. As far as I know the classic box comes with store box with better packaging ...


 
I was also a bit surprised when my luggage arrived because the package did not include store box or ribbons, just the bag and the dust bag in a big cardboard box.(I ordered from a Céline boutique.) Now with your same experiences it seems that this is their common policy..


----------



## tastefashion

sara09 said:


> I was also a bit surprised when my luggage arrived because the package did not include store box or ribbons, just the bag and the dust bag in a big cardboard box.(I ordered from a Céline boutique.) Now with your same experiences it seems that this is their common policy..



True, I really wish I could send my feedback to Celine ... but duno where and who I should contact to


----------



## margaritas

I ordered my Luggage from the Montaigne and it came like that too, bag in dustbag then it seemed to me it was shipped in the original cardboard box! No DHL box or anything. I'm okay with it since other than my Chanels, the rest of my bags didn't come with boxes.


----------



## nielnielniel

Ladies...I have to say the best packaging i ever gotten was from Balenciaga London (Mt St,)...came perfectly packed, boxes and all with tissues.


----------



## smallestforest

Hm, I've had a similar experience with Chloe when I ordered from a US boutique. The bag was perfect and the dustbag was clean and new, but it was shipped internationally with no extra tissue paper or anything in a plain cardboard box. I was a little surprised since it was a very expensive bag and could have easily been exposed to the elements, but it was my first experience so I didn't really question it...


----------



## namie

I ordered my Chloe from Chloe London at it came in a plain large box without bubble wrap, tissue, etc. Worse, the box has a hole about diameter of 6cm by the side.


----------



## sara09

nielnielniel said:


> Ladies...I have to say the best packaging i ever gotten was from Balenciaga London (Mt St,)...came perfectly packed, boxes and all with tissues.


 
I agree!  Also Miu Miu packaging was so beautiful with their store box and other cute stuff.


----------



## tastefashion

I found the online retailers like Luisaviaroma & net-a-porter did a good job on packaging.  everytime I ordered from them and the shipment came with beautiful black box with nice ribbon ....


----------



## Mediana

If Luisviaroma could only carry Celine things would have been real good.


----------



## missty4

Celine Bittersweet in deerskin


----------



## weekender2

very hot bag missty!
love the white
congrats!


----------



## balthus

Gorgeous bag Missty4!


----------



## French75

Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011


----------



## chessmont

love love love that cabas and its color combo


----------



## Mediana

The Cabas is so lovely. Makes me want one.


----------



## French75

Thank you Chessmont & Mediana !! The cabas exists in different combos, I love them all, it was very difficult to pick up one !!


----------



## HeathJo

SOOOOO jealous! I saw some at Barney's the other day, in gray/bright blue,tan/red, and so many other beautiful colors. So pretty I wanted to taste them!


----------



## French75

ahhaa,  I agree !! I never saw the gray/bright blue !! need to do a research to see this one


----------



## HeathJo

French75 said:


> ahhaa, I agree !! I never saw the gray/bright blue !! need to do a research to see this one


 
I think the blue is called "royal blue." They also have two matching wallets: a small one and a long one. You can email Summer at Barney's Dallas: 
skretzschmar@barneys.com Tell her it is the one upstairs in the display case that Heather looked at.

MISSSTY--LOOOOOVE your bag also! I have never seen that one. Does it come in different colors? May I ask where you found it?


----------



## HeathJo

Here is a pic of the blue/gray from styledrops

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-49018.html


----------



## French75

Thanks a lot !! I saw that blue on a pouch in Paris but had never seen the grey/blue bi-cabas 
I just love to see all the different combos


----------



## missty4

balthus said:


> Gorgeous bag Missty4!



Thanks *balthus*! 



weekender2 said:


> very hot bag missty!
> love the white
> congrats!



White is so ladylike on celine 




HeathJo said:


> I think the blue is called "royal blue." They also have two matching wallets: a small one and a long one. You can email Summer at Barney's Dallas:
> skretzschmar@barneys.com Tell her it is the one upstairs in the display case that Heather looked at.
> 
> MISSSTY--LOOOOOVE your bag also! I have never seen that one. Does it come in different colors? May I ask where you found it?



Thanks *HeathJo*! I bought mine from Celine South Coast Plaza a couple years back when I found out it was being discontinued. They came in a lot of colors/leather/fabric/sizes too.


----------



## pass07

My first Celine bag !


----------



## fumi

^love it!


----------



## French75

Congrats *pass07* !! I love this one too !!


----------



## etoupe

French75 said:


> Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011



love the pochette!! how much was it??


----------



## French75

Thanks !! ^^ It was 280 EUR (Paris)


----------



## antoluca

I love the envelope style luggage!!!


----------



## namie

pass07 said:


> My first Celine bag !



Are those the colors of France?


----------



## pass07

Yes Namie !


----------



## French75

This one is super cool pass07 !!


----------



## pass07

Yes thanks French75 !
j'adore ce sac, un vrai coup de foudre )


----------



## juneofdecember

I really love ur celine bags! really want the pochette now!!! How much the pochette if u dont mind to tell. thank u! 



French75 said:


> Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011


----------



## French75

Thanks a lot !! It's 280 EUR


----------



## juneofdecember

French75 said:


> Thanks a lot !! It's 280 EUR


 
thank you!! 
I think most of the celine bags' price is not bad, I mean compare to other brands like balenciaga or chanel, but too bad is I wanna a lot of colors and styles !!! Celine is killing me!!!


----------



## French75

ahha !! Exactly !! Same here!


----------



## juneofdecember

French75 said:


> ahha !! Exactly !! Same here!


 
it is hard to say if I'm *lucky* or *unlucky* that living in a city that doesnt have much choices of celine bags though. 
Currently I am waiting for my sa's call to get a black & white colors luggage. And I dont care if it is small or mini or nano, I will get it.  cant wait!!!


----------



## Queen of Bags

All To Die For!!!! Congrats Ladies.... They are spectacular.  My Nordstrom SA called me this evening sadly to inform me that they are sold out in every color but that she can put me on a waiting list for the next season.  My dream was to find the leopard which I adore, which she said would be impossible. The bag is wonderful in all colors ladies, "Rock It With Pride."


----------



## Toriatan

Queen of Bags said:


> All To Die For!!!! Congrats Ladies.... They are spectacular.  My Nordstrom SA called me this evening sadly to inform me that they are sold out in every color but that she can put me on a waiting list for the next season.  My dream was to find the leopard which I adore, which she said would be impossible. The bag is wonderful in all colors ladies, "Rock It With Pride."



Actually, I think that there is a leopard coming out for pre-fall.  If you can wait three months, you CAN get a leopard bag.  You should look for Katra at the Arizona Barneys.  Her contact is in the list of places to get Celine from and she is fabulous.  Tell her Tori sent you.  She'll keep a lookout for you.  She's really great at that.


----------



## HeathJo

Tortian: Actually said:


> All To Die For!!!! Congrats Ladies.... They are spectacular. My Nordstrom SA called me this evening sadly to inform me that they are sold out in every color but that she can put me on a waiting list for the next season. My dream was to find the leopard which I adore, which she said would be impossible. The bag is wonderful in all colors ladies, "Rock It With Pride."


 
Torhi gave you awesome advice. Barney's is great, and the few times I have called the Scottsdale store they have rocked. If you prefer have an immediate need, I believe a particular Neiman's may be getting some bags in very soon. PM me for info. (That goes for anyone really)

P.S. (I will also post this at http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-shopping-finds-and-intels-634718.html#post18245993http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-shopping-finds-and-intels.html where I believe it probably fits better )


----------



## youkosiren

I went into Barneys today and was really thinking I might pick up a luggage, but they only had a tricolor mini (black, beige, white) and I realized that it's a bit bulky on me. Instead, I looked around and fell in love with a zipper cabas (or whatever it is called):






Now I'm just worrying about messing up that vast expanse of black leather! I didn't do anything to my PS1 and now it's looking a bit grungy, so I'm a bit paranoid now and I do have water & stain protector for my shoes (Meltonian), but I'm not sure if I should be using it on the squishy cabas leather...


----------



## nielnielniel

oh...its lovely!!


----------



## namie

Queen of Bags said:


> All To Die For!!!! Congrats Ladies.... They are spectacular.  My Nordstrom SA called me this evening sadly to inform me that they are sold out in every color but that she can put me on a waiting list for the next season.  My dream was to find the leopard which I adore, which she said would be impossible. The bag is wonderful in all colors ladies, "Rock It With Pride."



Neff from Barneys emailed me on Friday about the bi and tri colors Luggage they have in stock. One of it is the leopard print. USD2000


----------



## weekender2

youkosiren, that's a hot bag, love the zips on it, enjoy!


----------



## tastefashion

youkosiren said:


> Now I'm just worrying about messing up that vast expanse of black leather! I didn't do anything to my PS1 and now it's looking a bit grungy, so I'm a bit paranoid now and I do have water & stain protector for my shoes (Meltonian), but I'm not sure if I should be using it on the squishy cabas leather...



Love this zipper cabas! have you tried collonil? Their waterproofing spray works perfectly on smooth leather!


----------



## balthus

youkosiren said:


> I went into Barneys today and was really thinking I might pick up a luggage, but they only had a tricolor mini (black, beige, white) and I realized that it's a bit bulky on me. Instead, I looked around and fell in love with a zipper cabas (or whatever it is called):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just worrying about messing up that vast expanse of black leather! I didn't do anything to my PS1 and now it's looking a bit grungy, so I'm a bit paranoid now and I do have water & stain protector for my shoes (Meltonian), but I'm not sure if I should be using it on the squishy cabas leather...



Beautiful bag.


----------



## claypot

Love the zipper cabas too! Good job.


----------



## youkosiren

Thanks for all the lovely comments! Now I kind of want a trio too (gasp, the start of a full-blown Celine addiction? ) I think I'm having a minimalist moment.



tastefashion said:


> Love this zipper cabas! have you tried collonil? Their waterproofing spray works perfectly on smooth leather!



Thanks, I'll have to go haunt some cobblers and see if I can find some for sale in NYC!


----------



## melmel33

French75 said:


> Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011


Love the cabas!  Can I ask you where you got it?


----------



## HeathJo

French75 & Youkosiren--ROCKIN BAGS!!!!!


----------



## brittnybrittny

I love this bag, My next handbag will be this in black and white!


----------



## theorangecab

I've been meaning to post a pic of my bag - better late than never! My beloved luggage in cream


----------



## HeathJo

theorangecab--so pretty!


----------



## namie

Beautiful!


----------



## jackieusc

More pictures!


----------



## k*d

That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## sara09

*theorangecab*, love your cream luggage!


----------



## eggpudding

Gorgeous cream! The grainy leather looks so thick and lovely!


----------



## LucyBob

theorangecab, what a gorgeous color!!


----------



## theorangecab

Thanks everyone! I'll try and post some more pics soon - the weather's not great today so I don't want to risk using it in the rain


----------



## deedee16

sorry first 2 pics from my blackberry are bad!

went shopping with my camel shoulder shopper and bought this peach nano. it's awfully sweet! my buddy was saying the peach is so princess-y, which i think it doesnt suit me?! i might let go on ebay, should i??


----------



## nielnielniel

i never did like the shopper..looks abit akward imo


----------



## deedee16

nielnielniel said:


> i never did like the shopper..looks abit akward imo



yea it's a little wider. i'm trying to get my hands on a black mini..


----------



## thebaghag

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!



Am still so in love with this particular combination. This was my "bag that got away"


----------



## thebaghag

theorangecab said:


> I've been meaning to post a pic of my bag - better late than never! My beloved luggage in cream





it's PERFECT!!! Love that it's made of grainy leather!


----------



## HeathJo

deedee16 said:


> sorry first 2 pics from my blackberry are bad!
> 
> went shopping with my camel shoulder shopper and bought this peach nano. it's awfully sweet! my buddy was saying the peach is so princess-y, which i think it doesnt suit me?! i might let go on ebay, should i??


 
Which one do you think you want to sell--I am confused. . .? I like peach! It is not tacky apricot, it is a subtle light, light, almost pale coral. Not "Legally Blonde" hot peachy 1980's! But, its got to be one YOU like.

What do you not like about the Shoulder Shopper? Can you not tuck in the sides? What is the shoulder drop on it?


----------



## deedee16

HeathJo said:


> Which one do you think you want to sell--I am confused. . .? I like peach! It is not tacky apricot, it is a subtle light, light, almost pale coral. Not "Legally Blonde" hot peachy 1980's! But, its got to be one YOU like.
> 
> What do you not like about the Shoulder Shopper? Can you not tuck in the sides? What is the shoulder drop on it?




im thinking of selling the peach nano, it's a little too sweet and girly for me.

the wings of the shopper can be tucked in, but i like them sticking out. and i love that the handles are super loooong! the shoulder drop is about 10" if i am measuring it correctly.. i actually like that it's a little awkward, it's more roomy than a mini.


----------



## HeathJo

deedee16 said:


> im thinking of selling the peach nano, it's a little too sweet and girly for me.
> 
> the wings of the shopper can be tucked in, but i like them sticking out. and i love that the handles are super loooong! the shoulder drop is about 10" if i am measuring it correctly.. i actually like that it's a little awkward, it's more roomy than a mini.


 
I totally get it, I am a neutrals person myself. Plus, I understand about the Shopper--I am thinking of selling my Envelope Mini b/c I can't carry it comfortable on my shoulder. The shoulder shoppers seem hard to find!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

awww...but the peach Nano is so sweeet!!


----------



## claypot

The peach nano is precious!


----------



## youkosiren

I've been using my cabas zipped up since I like the rectangular shape, but after a little shopping trip today, I had to unzip and make some space (and then show you all!) It actually expands quite nicely!  I fit a shirt AND skirt inside in addition to my usual wallet, umbrella, etc~


----------



## imlvholic

theorangecab said:


> I've been meaning to post a pic of my bag - better late than never! My beloved luggage in cream


O M G!!!! I love your Cream LUggage, where did you get it?


----------



## eggpudding

youkosiren said:


> I've been using my cabas zipped up since I like the rectangular shape, but after a little shopping trip today, I had to unzip and make some space (and then show you all!) It actually expands quite nicely!  I fit a shirt AND skirt inside in addition to my usual wallet, umbrella, etc~



Ooh how useful!


----------



## margaritas

*youkosiren*: Love your gusset cabas!


----------



## BagLover21

Here are my 2 babies:


----------



## k*d

^Gorgeous!


----------



## HeathJo

Baglover--BEE-YOO-TEE-FULL!!!


----------



## theorangecab

imlvholic said:


> O M G!!!! I love your Cream LUggage, where did you get it?



Thank you - I actually got it in Hong Kong! They don't even put them on display in some of the stores and I was lucky enough to find one in stock when I visited.


----------



## tastefashion

BagLover21 said:


> Here are my 2 babies:



Beautiful beautiful! Congrats!  How much did you buy your grey mini suede in HK??


----------



## BagLover21

Hi. I purchased it in Paris. I believe it was somewhere around 1000 or 1100 euros if I remember correclty.


----------



## lilbou64

love them!!!


----------



## popthebubbly

Finally got my mini, in nude tones.


----------



## tastefashion

popthebubbly said:


> Finally got my mini, in nude tones.



lovely combo, congrats your mini!!


----------



## nielnielniel

the cabas is sooooo gorgerous!!!


----------



## namie

My Tri.


----------



## LucyBob

My Black Nano Luggage


----------



## LucyBob

Here my Soft Cabas and short wallet


----------



## queenofstars

Namie, love your tri colored.. is it a mini or micro? did you get it from singapore? I reserved one from nordstrom.. hope I'm next on the waiting list. mod pics pls!!


----------



## namie

queenofstars said:


> Namie, love your tri colored.. is it a mini or micro? did you get it from singapore? I reserved one from nordstrom.. hope I'm next on the waiting list. mod pics pls!!


 
Hi! I got it from Bergdorf Goodman and it is a Mini. It was available in Singapore a week back. I will not be carrying it anytime soon as I need to bring it for waterproofing and treating its handles. I am worried the handles is like those LV handles that turn patina after a while.


----------



## t3ssa

deedee16 said:


> sorry first 2 pics from my blackberry are bad!
> 
> went shopping with my camel shoulder shopper and bought this peach nano. it's awfully sweet! my buddy was saying the peach is so princess-y, which i think it doesnt suit me?! i might let go on ebay, should i??


 
I love your luggage bags deedee16! I was wondering what size is your camel shoulder shopper and if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost?

Thanks


----------



## deedee16

t3ssa said:


> I love your luggage bags deedee16! I was wondering what size is your camel shoulder shopper and if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost?
> 
> Thanks




thanks! erm, my camel's size is called a 'shoulder shopper'. costed me SGD3000..


----------



## lifein553

26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li98591u871qzjm1yo1_500.jpg

Whoohoo! Eyeing a celine wallet too.


----------



## brittnybrittny

Theorangecab! Beatiful handbag!I love it!


----------



## nielnielniel

deedee16 said:


> thanks! erm, my camel's size is called a 'shoulder shopper'. costed me SGD3000..




OMG sorry but isnt that abit pricey?


----------



## deedee16

nielnielniel said:


> OMG sorry but isnt that abit pricey?



i'm not too sure about the prices of shopper. a mini costs about SGD2700, shopper is slightly bigger so i guess it's reasonable to me?


----------



## sarah7487

deedee16 said:


> i'm not too sure about the prices of shopper. a mini costs about SGD2700, shopper is slightly bigger so i guess it's reasonable to me?



Yeah now the prices are even more steep... 2700 for the new all leather tri-color micro


----------



## deedee16

sarah7487 said:


> Yeah now the prices are even more steep... 2700 for the new all leather tri-color micro



SGD2700 for a micro?! that's very expensive considering how small a micro is..


----------



## candystriper

i just got a shoulder shopper online... i didnt realize it was wider and had longer straps than the mini! i'm short, 160cm, is the shopper going to overwhelm me?


----------



## deedee16

candystriper said:


> i just got a shoulder shopper online... i didnt realize it was wider and had longer straps than the mini! i'm short, 160cm, is the shopper going to overwhelm me?



It isn't that big, so fret not! I'M LOVING IT ACTUALLY!


----------



## candystriper

really??? phewww.. i've got the same one as u.. camel shoulder shopper. can i ask if u're much taller than me?


----------



## deedee16

i'm a 167cm. i dont sling it over my shoulder though, but it can sit very nicely there. so it's always on my arm.. do post modelling pics of ur shopper when u get it!


----------



## candystriper

thanks deedee16! i'll post some pics up once i get it in the mail. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## nielnielniel

omg the prices are going off the roof. It's insane!!!


----------



## HeathJo

candystriper said:


> i just got a shoulder shopper online... i didnt realize it was wider and had longer straps than the mini! i'm short, 160cm, is the shopper going to overwhelm me?


 
I am 5 ft 3 in, and think the Shoulder SHopper is the way to go if you are going to get a luggage bag, as being able to carry it both on your arm and on your shoulder can give your silhouette the maximum shape, depending on your outfit. Aside form the nano, it is the only one that can fir over the shoulder.

Here are the dimensions of the Mini Luggage Totes compared to the SHoulder:

Mini - 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches

Shoulder Shopper - 15 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches


So you are looking at 3 inches wider, and probably 2 or 3 inch longer straps. I would think the wider bag would help a shorter person, but I have never seen on IRL.

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ryrybaby12

We should take this to Celine chat...as this is not about pics anymore...I am also wondering where you get Celine Shoulder bags online?


----------



## candystriper

thanks HJ, that's comforting! it's nerve wrecking to buy the bag u've been pining for a year and realize you got the one that has longer straps! i'll be posting first thing i receive it in the mail


----------



## candystriper

look what came in the mail today?







the camel shopper was breathtakingly beautiful.. and i must say that the leather beats my miumiu or chanel. it was soft buttery thick leather... 






but... i'm not sure.. i think the length is fab, and it holds folders and a laptop.. a great functional bag to carry a reasonable number of things in style. but... i think it's a bit to big for me 
what do you think?






am thinking of letting it go.. but not sure if i really shd be doing that...


----------



## ginger71

Did you buy this from any boutique in europe?

its a beautiful bag, re-think about letting it go



candystriper said:


> look what came in the mail today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the camel shopper was breathtakingly beautiful.. and i must say that the leather beats my miumiu or chanel. it was soft buttery thick leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but... i'm not sure.. i think the length is fab, and it holds folders and a laptop.. a great functional bag to carry a reasonable number of things in style. but... i think it's a bit to big for me
> what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am thinking of letting it go.. but not sure if i really shd be doing that...


----------



## candystriper

ginger71 said:


> Did you buy this from any boutique in europe?
> 
> its a beautiful bag, re-think about letting it go



i know, i've been waiting to lay my hands on a luggage last year. i was drawn to the shops by the celine box bag that every fashion editor was carrying.. but when i went to the shops, i knew i wanted the luggage. i think the shopper is great for someone who carries a lot of stuff around but i tend to travel rather light, i really should have gotten the mini instead..

btw, i've got this off reebonz.com.. it's a website like gilt but reebonz carries more leather goods. the prices are very reasonable, i got this at SGD2.4k, and i believe Deedee16 mentioned that she got hers off the store at SGD3k. i don't think reebonz ships to anywhere else other than the south-east asian countries..


----------



## dwebb

I love it. I can't wait till mine is shipped tomorrow.  Congrats.


----------



## deedee16

candystriper said:


> i know, i've been waiting to lay my hands on a luggage last year. i was drawn to the shops by the celine box bag that every fashion editor was carrying.. but when i went to the shops, i knew i wanted the luggage. i think the shopper is great for someone who carries a lot of stuff around but i tend to travel rather light, i really should have gotten the mini instead..
> 
> btw, i've got this off reebonz.com.. it's a website like gilt but reebonz carries more leather goods. the prices are very reasonable, i got this at SGD2.4k, and i believe Deedee16 mentioned that she got hers off the store at SGD3k. i don't think reebonz ships to anywhere else other than the south-east asian countries..



pls don't sell! it's hard to find another shopper around!


----------



## hktaitai

After 3 visits to DFS Hong Kong's Celine in 4 days, my persistence paid off.  Here is my Luggage Mini in black calfskin. 

Given its relatively large size (I'm 5'2"; pic 2 shows it sitting next to Birkin 30), I think this bag is surprisingly light.  Love it.


----------



## tastefashion

candystriper said:


> look what came in the mail today?
> 
> but... i'm not sure.. i think the length is fab, and it holds folders and a laptop.. a great functional bag to carry a reasonable number of things in style. but... i think it's a bit to big for me
> what do you think?
> 
> am thinking of letting it go.. but not sure if i really shd be doing that...



I love it, don't sell it!  It looks a little bit big but this shoulder luggage is truly great cos this can be carried on the shoulder! have you tried to tucked in the wings? I think it will look smaller...


----------



## tastefashion

hktaitai said:


> After 3 visits to DFS Hong Kong's Celine in 4 days, my persistence paid off.  Here is my Luggage Mini in black calfskin.
> 
> Given its relatively large size (I'm 5'2"; pic 2 shows it sitting next to Birkin 30), I think this bag is surprisingly light.  Love it.



Congrats your mini black luggage!  classic!


----------



## hktaitai

tastefashion said:


> Congrats your mini black luggage!  classic!



Thanks loads *tastefashion*


----------



## EMMJensen

Ah! I love the bag and don't think it is too big at all  I am currently waiting for mine and its agony.


----------



## hktaitai

EMMJensen said:


> Ah! I love the bag and don't think it is too big at all  I am currently waiting for mine and its agony.



Hope yours will arrive really soon!


----------



## sarah7487

Here's mine:


----------



## HeathJo

hktaitai said:


> After 3 visits to DFS Hong Kong's Celine in 4 days, my persistence paid off. Here is my Luggage Mini in black calfskin.
> 
> 
> Given its relatively large size (I'm 5'2"; pic 2 shows it sitting next to Birkin 30), I think this bag is surprisingly light. Love it.


 
CONGRATS!!!!!



EMMJensen said:


> Ah! I love the bag and don't think it is too big at all  I am currently waiting for mine and its agony.


 
I ordered one in black from Reebonz the other night during their sale, but cancelled it b/c I was afraid it would be too heavy. I was up until 3 am convincing them to cancel it, and posted on the Finds and Intels to another tpfer who had missed it and wanted it. (I was joking about taking Candystripers's Camel one, and got in trouble!) 

If I hadn't had neck surgery, I really would have kept the order. I am stressing about what my phone bill will look like!!!



sarah7487 said:


> Here's mine:


 
Awesome! Saw one IRL at Barney's Dallas the other day. Congtrats!


----------



## hktaitai

sarah7487 said:


> Here's mine:


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## hktaitai

HeathJo said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one in black from Reebonz the other night during their sale, but cancelled it b/c I was afraid it would be too heavy. I was up until 3 am convincing them to cancel it, and posted on the Finds and Intels to another tpfer who had missed it and wanted it. (I was joking about taking Candystripers's Camel one, and got in trouble!)
> 
> If I hadn't had neck surgery, I really would have kept the order. I am stressing about what my phone bill will look like!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Saw one IRL at Barney's Dallas the other day. Congtrats!


 
Thanks HJ.  Sorry to hear about your neck surgery. Then I guess to play safe you should feel it in person before commiting to buy one, although personally I really don't find it heavy; in fact the first time I picked mine up, I was a little taken aback by how light it felt.
Best of luck about the phone bill


----------



## Rokis2

Gorrrggyyy


----------



## candystriper

tastefashion said:


> I love it, don't sell it! It looks a little bit big but this shoulder luggage is truly great cos this can be carried on the shoulder! have you tried to tucked in the wings? I think it will look smaller...


 
yes i've tried doing that.. but it definitely looks better with the wings out!


----------



## admmy

KittyKat65 said:


>


hi there! May I ask what size is your bag? And where were you able to purchase it? Is it true it is cheaper in the UK?
thanks!


----------



## admmy

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


wow! I envy your mini! It's so gorgeous! Can anybody pls help me where i can buy a luggage mini.. in YELLOW or ORANGE..please..i have been scouting for it for months now...to no avail! I live in the philippines. But they say it is better to get it in the UK..is that right?? Since they say it is cheaper??


----------



## admmy

namie said:


> The bag is not mine but I thought I can help add a Luggage in brown to this thread.


Need help .. i love your bag..where can i get one of those??


----------



## admmy

namie said:


> The bag is not mine but I thought I can help add a Luggage in brown to this thread.


Need help .. i love your bag..where can i get one of those??


----------



## namie

admmy said:


> Need help .. i love your bag..where can i get one of those??



The brown bag was photographed last year. Don't think there is it anymore. You can try other colors.


----------



## HeathJo

hktaitai said:


> Thanks HJ. Sorry to hear about your neck surgery. Then I guess to play safe you should feel it in person before commiting to buy one, although personally I really don't find it heavy; in fact the first time I picked mine up, I was a little taken aback by how light it felt.
> Best of luck about the phone bill


 
Thanks--they said it would be 1 cent a minute, but we will see! I wish I could feel all these bags in person, but it is near impossible! My Envelope Mini Luggage feels very heavy to me b/c it is pebbled leather, and so I am trying to sell it. I have a Slate Blue on the way, so maybe that will work out since it is Lambskin. I think the Micro would be perfect, but I am not sure if I could fit it over my shoulders, and that is impt. to me.


----------



## [vogue]

nielnielniel said:


> omg the prices are going off the roof. It's insane!!!



The medium leather black from Philo's first collection last S/S retailed at SGD3800. Thank goodness I managed to get mine from London and got VAT refunds too.


----------



## EMMJensen

theorangecab said:


> I've been meaning to post a pic of my bag - better late than never! My beloved luggage in cream


That is a beauty!!!


----------



## admmy

namie said:


> The brown bag was photographed last year. Don't think there is it anymore. You can try other colors.



thanks for your response! but can you suggest where i can buh the bag in lipstick color?? mini tote  thanks!


----------



## namie

admmy said:


> thanks for your response! but can you suggest where i can buh the bag in lipstick color?? mini tote thanks!


 
Not sure where you can get it. One way is email / call all the SAs listed in the recommended SAs thread to indicate your interest.


----------



## CheriBlossom

namie said:


> Hi! I got it from Bergdorf Goodman and it is a Mini. It was available in Singapore a week back. I will not be carrying it anytime soon as I need to bring it for waterproofing and treating its handles. I am worried the handles is like those LV handles that turn patina after a while.



I LOVE IT ! I, myself, am waiting in line for my very own tri (twins! hopefully).  If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for? I called BG about two weeks ago and they said they only had the python (which they cannot ship to CA because there's a hefty $250,000 for those that do! geesh!) besides, I cannot afford the exotics anyways.  
Hopefully, the tri in mini won't break my bank!


----------



## ginger71

candystriper said:


> i know, i've been waiting to lay my hands on a luggage last year. i was drawn to the shops by the celine box bag that every fashion editor was carrying.. but when i went to the shops, i knew i wanted the luggage. i think the shopper is great for someone who carries a lot of stuff around but i tend to travel rather light, i really should have gotten the mini instead..
> 
> btw, i've got this off reebonz.com.. it's a website like gilt but reebonz carries more leather goods. the prices are very reasonable, i got this at SGD2.4k, and i believe Deedee16 mentioned that she got hers off the store at SGD3k. i don't think reebonz ships to anywhere else other than the south-east asian countries..


You've got yourself a deal! Love the colour, went round Europe looking for it....saw the last one in Rome but was sold moments before I walked in ....sigh...I literally watched the SA wrapping it up


----------



## namie

CheriBlossom said:


> I LOVE IT ! I, myself, am waiting in line for my very own tri (twins! hopefully). If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for? I called BG about two weeks ago and they said they only had the python (which they cannot ship to CA because there's a hefty $250,000 for those that do! geesh!) besides, I cannot afford the exotics anyways.
> Hopefully, the tri in mini won't break my bank!


 
Got mine from BG at USD1950+USD75 international shipping.


----------



## CheriBlossom

namie said:


> Got mine from BG at USD1950+USD75 international shipping.



It isn't chump change either but (thank goodness!) it's not as expensive as the exotics. Great purchase! Take good care of her and I do hope that pretty soon Nordstrom or Barneys will give me a call and let me know there's one tri bag waiting for me!


----------



## ginger71

sarah7487 said:


> Here's mine:


Another beauty !


----------



## sarah7487

ginger71 said:


> Another beauty !



Thank u *ginger71* !


----------



## HeathJo

namie said:


> Got mine from BG at USD1950+USD75 international shipping.


 
namie, do you worry about the white getting dirty? Do you use any kind of sealant or protecterant on it? Is it heavy? I am asking b/c I may have an opportunity to get one, and want to see what your opinion is.


----------



## lem0n

HeathJo said:


> namie, do you worry about the white getting dirty? Do you use any kind of sealant or protecterant on it? Is it heavy? I am asking b/c I may have an opportunity to get one, and want to see what your opinion is.



I also have the same bag. I used Collonil nanospray on it, the back still get a dirty where it rubs on your clothes but it's the back and I think it can be clean out so I'm not too worried about it. It is quite heavy and and leather on the "wings" will keep a fold [I like to fold my wings half way up] If you look at the picture below, you'll see it has 2 wavy marks on the sides. It bothers me quite a bit but it is still a beautiful colour combination...


----------



## namie

HeathJo said:


> namie, do you worry about the white getting dirty? Do you use any kind of sealant or protecterant on it? Is it heavy? I am asking b/c I may have an opportunity to get one, and want to see what your opinion is.



I do worry about the white turning yellow but that couldn't be help. I just sent it for waterproofing.
Not heavy.


----------



## [vogue]

Found some bloggers using the luggage:

http://brendannnnk.tumblr.com/
http://racheletnicole.tumblr.com/


----------



## cottoncat

My new micro leopard  
The only one in Celine, Jakarta, Indonesia. I suppose the brand hasn't got that much rave here in my country. The person who reserved her decided to let her go. Lucky me.






A peek of how much the bag can hold.
an ipad, bag organizer, wallet, camera and still a bit room left for cosmetic case.


----------



## tastefashion

cottoncat said:


> My new micro leopard
> The only one in Celine, Jakarta, Indonesia. I suppose the brand hasn't got that much rave here in my country. The person who reserved her decided to let her go. Lucky me.



u lucky cottoncat! what a lovely leopard bag! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LucyBob

cottoncat said:


> My new micro leopard
> The only one in Celine, Jakarta, Indonesia. I suppose the brand hasn't got that much rave here in my country. The person who reserved her decided to let her go. Lucky me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of how much the bag can hold.
> an ipad, bag organizer, wallet, camera and still a bit room left for cosmetic case.



wow..what a gorgeous bag. I love the leopard print. Congratulations, cottoncat!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Abit of color blocking for the day...took my Celine to work

I AM WERKING IT


----------



## fionaeeemmm

lufc_girl said:


> *jackieusc* and *eggpudding* thanks so much  so I took it for a spin today and my best friend (TPF username: Inem) kindly took these photos for me... I'm still in excited mode about the bag... so apologize for the over overflowing photos... haha will stop now...




ur pics r sooo nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the bag def!!!


----------



## fionaeeemmm

admmy said:


> wow! I envy your mini! It's so gorgeous! Can anybody pls help me where i can buy a luggage mini.. in YELLOW or ORANGE..please..i have been scouting for it for months now...to no avail! I live in the philippines. But they say it is better to get it in the UK..is that right?? Since they say it is cheaper??



Even UK still need to put you in the waiting list !! annoying!!


----------



## purses & pugs

namie said:


> I do worry about the white turning yellow but that couldn't be help. I just sent it for waterproofing.
> Not heavy.


 
 I absolutely love your bag! It's funny I see this tricolor here now  because I just visited my local store that carries Celine and they got  this bag in. I fell head over heals and what it so badly!! But I'm  worrying a little that the white parts could get easily dirtly as well  as the handles (patina?). By sending it to be waterproofed, do you think it will protect it from getting dirty as well?



lem0n said:


> I also have the same bag. I used Collonil nanospray on it, the back still get a dirty where it rubs on your clothes but it's the back and I think it can be clean out so I'm not too worried about it. It is quite heavy and and leather on the "wings" will keep a fold [I like to fold my wings half way up] If you look at the picture below, you'll see it has 2 wavy marks on the sides. It bothers me quite a bit but it is still a beautiful colour combination...



Gorgeous! The more I see of this bag the more I love it Have you used your a lot? Like I mention above I'm worried the white area may get easily dirty, but perhaps it can be washed off/removed easily. Do you feel it's easy to match since it's tricolored?


----------



## purses & pugs

I took some spy pics from the store (the SA said it was no problem, lol)


----------



## namie

purses & pugs said:


> I absolutely love your bag! It's funny I see this tricolor here now because I just visited my local store that carries Celine and they got this bag in. I fell head over heals and what it so badly!! But I'm worrying a little that the white parts could get easily dirtly as well as the handles (patina?). By sending it to be waterproofed, do you think it will protect it from getting dirty as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! The more I see of this bag the more I love it Have you used your a lot? Like I mention above I'm worried the white area may get easily dirty, but perhaps it can be washed off/removed easily. Do you feel it's easy to match since it's tricolored?


 
I do not think waterproofing will prevent the white from yellowing. So I just hoping it will look good even when it yellows. So far, I have only used it once when I wear my black dress. I think the bag should not have problem pairing off with clothes of other colours or even with prints.


----------



## lem0n

purses & pugs said:


> I absolutely love your bag! It's funny I see this tricolor here now  because I just visited my local store that carries Celine and they got  this bag in. I fell head over heals and what it so badly!! But I'm  worrying a little that the white parts could get easily dirtly as well  as the handles (patina?). By sending it to be waterproofed, do you think it will protect it from getting dirty as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! The more I see of this bag the more I love it Have you used your a lot? Like I mention above I'm worried the white area may get easily dirty, but perhaps it can be washed off/removed easily. Do you feel it's easy to match since it's tricolored?



I've used it alot  the handles will not get dirty like the LV untreated leather. Nothing has happened to the white so far, on the back it's a bit dirty since it rubs into my clothes but nothing can be helped with that so it's ok... And it's the back anyway...

The thing I'm afraid most if the white part is very soft so the handles tend to pull on it (the the face looks wrinkled!), I don't want the leather to be stretched  So I usually put a magazine or something hard inside to make the surface flat. But it is a gorgeous bag, I think the colour combination is very Celine!!! You should definitely get it!


----------



## Jaded81

Which store is this? I'm looking for a black mini!



purses & pugs said:


> I took some spy pics from the store (the SA said it was no problem, lol)


----------



## inem13

Just brought these babies back from Paris...


----------



## purses & pugs

namie said:


> I do not think waterproofing will prevent the white from yellowing. So I just hoping it will look good even when it yellows. So far, I have only used it once when I wear my black dress. I think the bag should not have problem pairing off with clothes of other colours or even with prints.



Ok, thank you for your help. I also think it would look great with printed clothes, not everything must be machty-machty



lem0n said:


> I've used it alot  the handles will not get dirty like the LV untreated leather. Nothing has happened to the white so far, on the back it's a bit dirty since it rubs into my clothes but nothing can be helped with that so it's ok... And it's the back anyway...
> 
> The thing I'm afraid most if the white part is very soft so the handles tend to pull on it (the the face looks wrinkled!), I don't want the leather to be stretched  So I usually put a magazine or something hard inside to make the surface flat. But it is a gorgeous bag, I think the colour combination is very Celine!!! You should definitely get it!



Great to know the handles will not get dirty! I suspected the white part on the back could get dirty from clothes, but as you say it's on the back so it will not show that much. Great advice with the magazine, I'll remember that. It's a gorgeous bag so I'm really tempted!



Jaded81 said:


> Which store is this? I'm looking for a black mini!


It's a store in Oslo called Høyer Luxury. I don't think they ship internationally (or ship anything at all) but I can ask if you want of course!



inem13 said:


> Just brought these babies back from Paris...



Gorgeous!!! Love them both!


----------



## Jaded81

It is ok, thanks anyways


----------



## honeyspice

Ahhhh the luggage bag is growing on me! Ladies, I love all of your luggagess! 
I desperately want a camel micro luggage now T_______T 
Officially converted from Chanel to Celine.


----------



## purplecrayons

inem13 said:


> Just brought these babies back from Paris...



Pretty! I'm going to Paris next month, can't wait! Was looking for the shopper totes really difficult or did you manage to just walk in and buy them off the shelves?


----------



## joob2joob

Hi everyone, Celine luggage is beautiful. I just bought one this weekend, and wondering should I keep it. It's mini tri color in beige (seams), light brown(handles) and white (back and front panel in wrinkle effect leather). I think it's Spring/Summer kinda bag. Afraid that I won't be able to use this baby as mach as if I got it in dark color. The SA told me this combination really unique and rare. i won't see many people carry it. Should I keep it or return? Your suggestion is much appreciated.
I'm new here. don't know how to post picture yet. will try. Thanks


----------



## moderngirl

joob2joob said:


> Hi everyone, Celine luggage is beautiful. I just bought one this weekend, and wondering should I keep it. It's mini tri color in beige (seams), light brown(handles) and white (back and front panel in wrinkle effect leather). I think it's Spring/Summer kinda bag. Afraid that I won't be able to use this baby as mach as if I got it in dark color. The SA told me this combination really unique and rare. i won't see many people carry it. Should I keep it or return? Your suggestion is much appreciated.
> I'm new here. don't know how to post picture yet. will try. Thanks


 
that combo sounds absolutely divine!!  i say keep it.  do you have photos?  i would love to see this beaute!


----------



## joob2joob

Thanks Moderngirl for yr quick response. I have picture but don't know how to post it yet. Just saw the old post that "Popthebubble" (page56) on this forum has the same one in nude tone. It's a great color, but a bit difficult to take care of.


----------



## qjd

Ladies, you have gorgeous luggages!! Thanks for your pictures. I will definitely have one!


----------



## inem13

purplecrayons said:


> Pretty! I'm going to Paris next month, can't wait! Was looking for the shopper totes really difficult or did you manage to just walk in and buy them off the shelves?




Purplecanyon the bag was on display , i was about to get the bag but the sa didnt want to sell it to me.. she told me to come back later.. then the person call me to pick up the bag and suddenly she called me back that the bag was sold to someone else..so i told her that im on my way to pick up the bagf and finally i got the black and white ...  and the tricolor i was lucky because the day before.. i went to the store and the store was empty only display item.. and the next day i came in they just got new shipment..  good luckk


----------



## -HER

Hey can i know where you got your mini from joob2joob?


----------



## moderngirl

joob2joob said:


> Thanks Moderngirl for yr quick response. I have picture but don't know how to post it yet. Just saw the old post that "Popthebubble" (page56) on this forum has the same one in nude tone. It's a great color, but a bit difficult to take care of.


 
that is soooooo gorgeous!  definitely a keeper!


----------



## joob2joob

-HER said:


> Hey can i know where you got your mini from joob2joob?


I got it from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## joob2joob

H


----------



## admmy

joob2joob said:


> Hi everyone, Celine luggage is beautiful. I just bought one this weekend, and wondering should I keep it. It's mini tri color in beige (seams), light brown(handles) and white (back and front panel in wrinkle effect leather). I think it's Spring/Summer kinda bag. Afraid that I won't be able to use this baby as mach as if I got it in dark color. The SA told me this combination really unique and rare. i won't see many people carry it. Should I keep it or return? Your suggestion is much appreciated.
> I'm new here. don't know how to post picture yet. will try. Thanks


can you post a pic?? very excited to get one too!


----------



## HeathJo

inem13 said:


> Just brought these babies back from Paris...


 
CONGRATS!!! Enjoy your new babies.

I hear they make the TRI in micro--which is the size for which I am desparate!!!


----------



## inem13

HeathJo said:


> CONGRATS!!! Enjoy your new babies.
> 
> I hear they make the TRI in micro--which is the size for which I am desparate!!!



HeathJo .. I saw the tri micro on bluefly about 2 weeks ago.. it was on sale around 28%  ... i think u should check out bluefly maybe they will have new shipment on tri micro.. good luck


----------



## HeathJo

inem13 said:


> HeathJo .. I saw the tri micro on bluefly about 2 weeks ago.. it was on sale around 28% ... i think u should check out bluefly maybe they will have new shipment on tri micro.. good luck


 
Oh for heaven's sake! I ALWAYS miss the micros!!! My poor kids always get sick when they pop up and I miss them every time. Thanks for the heads up, I will do my best with help from people like you!


----------



## namie

There is a tri micro luggage on sale in Singapore's site deluxemall. You can try contacting the seller.


----------



## joob2joob

Here's my tricolor mini luggage...

Keep or Return?


----------



## namie

Keep


----------



## HeathJo

namie said:


> There is a tri micro luggage on sale in Singapore's site deluxemall. You can try contacting the seller.


 
Thanks Namie--I have. She got it from Bob Ellis and is asking USD $2100. Don't know if I can swing that! Have one I could get from Italy, but it is the Tri with the Linen/Canvas, but for 1000 Euro (about $1550 USD)


----------



## HeathJo

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?


 
Sorry to butt in on your thread--KEEP!!! What are the colors? Hard to see for me, , ,white, gray, and a dark olive?


----------



## Jaded81

Keep! It is gorgeous!! What colour is it and what season is it from? Also, what colour is the lining??




joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?


----------



## galex101404

joob2joob.. keep it its gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## DollyGirl

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?



 Do you mind to tell me where you bought this? Is it still available anywhere? TIA


----------



## lilsplendor

As of this afternoon, my SA still had a tri-color mini left.  Please PM if you're interested.


----------



## lilsplendor

lilsplendor said:


> As of this afternoon, my SA still had a tri-color mini left. Please PM if you're interested.


 
The Celine store in Bal Harbour had one tricolor mini left today.


----------



## purses & pugs

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?



Absolutley gorgeous, keep of course!!


----------



## mdevhi

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?



Keep! I love this bag so much, any colors are fabulous


----------



## pamelala06

My Beautiful tri-colour luggage bought in Sydney! Photos really do not do justice at all!!


----------



## tastefashion

pamelala06 said:


> My Beautiful tri-colour luggage bought in Sydney! Photos really do not do justice at all!!



wow congrats! lovely tricolor! did you buy it in David Jones?


----------



## DollyGirl

pamelala06 said:


> My Beautiful tri-colour luggage bought in Sydney! Photos really do not do justice at all!!



Gorgeous  

Do David jones have luggage in stock now? I hope you don't mind me asking, how much is the bag?


----------



## pamelala06

DollyGirl said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Do David jones have luggage in stock now? I hope you don't mind me asking, how much is the bag?


 
Hi,

Thank you for the question. Yes, I did purchase it at David Jones. It retailed for $2350 but luckily I got a staff discount of 20%. They only received 2 luggage bags and the other one had been bought too. But hopefully they will re-stock soon. 

Pamela


----------



## pamelala06

tastefashion said:


> wow congrats! lovely tricolor! did you buy it in David Jones?


 
Hi,

Thanks for your question. Yes it was purchased from David Jones. However, they only received 2 luggage bags so they are sold out now. I wonder why they don't receive larger quantities of shipments?

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## DollyGirl

pamelala06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the question. Yes, I did purchase it at David Jones. It retailed for $2350 but luckily I got a staff discount of 20%. They only received 2 luggage bags and the other one had been bought too. But hopefully they will re-stock soon.
> 
> Pamela



Thanks Pamela! Just wondering is the other one same colour as yours?


----------



## tastefashion

pamelala06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your question. Yes it was purchased from David Jones. However, they only received 2 luggage bags so they are sold out now. I wonder why they don't receive larger quantities of shipments?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pamela



Good on you Pamela, you are so lucky ... Last year David Jones sold the medium luggages only, and they had limited choices in Melbourne so I didn't have chance to buy it there but I bought it in Italy, anyway how much did u get it in David Jones?


----------



## pamelala06

tastefashion said:


> Good on you Pamela, you are so lucky ... Last year David Jones sold the medium luggages only, and they had limited choices in Melbourne so I didn't have chance to buy it there but I bought it in Italy, anyway how much did u get it in David Jones?


 
Wow, that's amazing! Shopping for Celine in Italy must have been a dream come true! heheh... The retail price at David Jones was $2350 but my partner had a staff discount of 20% so it came down to $1880... I think it's still more expensive than retail in Europe... but I fell in love with the colour! and I knew it would be hard to come across in Sydney again!!

How much did you get yours from in Italy?


----------



## pamelala06

DollyGirl said:


> Thanks Pamela! Just wondering is the other one same colour as yours?


 
Yes, the other one was the same colour as mine. A few weeks ago David Jones stocked an all red one as well.


----------



## iluvmybags

I went from zero Celine bags to 2 in less than 2 weeks!!  The day after I found the Small Curved Zip in Black (which wasn't my first choice of style or color, but was too good a deal to pass up!), the style I was lusting after showed up, in one of my fav Luggage colors -- the Mini Envelope in Khaki!

I'm sorry these aren't the best pics, but I haven't had time to take good ones yet -- hopefully the sun will cooperate and I can take some nicer pics over the weekend and do a proper reveal.  In the meantime, here is my second Celine bag (definitely not my last!) -- I love, Love, LVE this bag!!!

(please excuse my dirty mirror -- I didn't notice how smudged it was until after I uploaded the pics! :shame


----------



## tastefashion

pamelala06 said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Shopping for Celine in Italy must have been a dream come true! heheh... The retail price at David Jones was $2350 but my partner had a staff discount of 20% so it came down to $1880... I think it's still more expensive than retail in Europe... but I fell in love with the colour! and I knew it would be hard to come across in Sydney again!!
> 
> How much did you get yours from in Italy?



I bought it less than 1200Euros (excl. VAT) so it's approx. AU$1,600 ... I think you price was already good after staff discount, anyway your luggage in tri-color is amazing!  Enjoy it and I believe you will ROCK it in Sydney!!


----------



## zjajkj

*pamelala06*, the tri color is such great color combi
*
iluvmybags* very pretty


----------



## pamelala06

dinitegrity said:


> *pamelala06*, the tri color is such great color combi
> 
> *iluvmybags* very pretty


 
Thank you very much dintegrity!


----------



## DollyGirl

tastefashion said:


> I bought it less than 1200Euros (excl. VAT) so it's approx. AU$1,600 ... I think you price was already good after staff discount, anyway your luggage in tri-color is amazing!  Enjoy it and I believe you will ROCK it in Sydney!!



I agreed  I think is a good price after the discount. I asked the Celine in Cannes last week and the price for the tri-colour is higher than the solid colour. Also, there will be approx 15% of customs fees and tax when it arrive Australia.


----------



## pamelala06

DollyGirl said:


> I agreed  I think is a good price after the discount. I asked the Celine in Cannes last week and the price for the tri-colour is higher than the solid colour. Also, there will be approx 15% of customs fees and tax when it arrive Australia.


 
Ohh wow, I didn't know that was the case! Does this 15% custom fee apply to every purchase from Europe? Because I wanted to go to Paris to buy some Chanel. Or does this 15% apply when you do mail orders from Europe?


----------



## HeathJo

iluvmybags said:


> I went from zero Celine bags to 2 in less than 2 weeks!! The day after I found the Small Curved Zip in Black (which wasn't my first choice of style or color, but was too good a deal to pass up!), the style I was lusting after showed up, in one of my fav Luggage colors -- the Mini Envelope in Khaki!
> 
> I'm sorry these aren't the best pics, but I haven't had time to take good ones yet -- hopefully the sun will cooperate and I can take some nicer pics over the weekend and do a proper reveal. In the meantime, here is my second Celine bag (definitely not my last!) -- I love, Love, LVE this bag!!!
> 
> (please excuse my dirty mirror -- I didn't notice how smudged it was until after I uploaded the pics! :shame


 
 Congrats again. You couldn't take a bad pic if you TRIED. I have prelim pics of the Tri micor, and I am embarrassed. . .especially compared to your talent!!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

pamelala06 said:


> Ohh wow, I didn't know that was the case! Does this 15% custom fee apply to every purchase from Europe? Because I wanted to go to Paris to buy some Chanel. Or does this 15% apply when you do mail orders from Europe?



Any items you bring into Australia that is over $1000, you will be charge with customs fees and taxes. However, they won't check all the luggages and I think as long as the item don't have tags on it, how do they know the item is over $1000  and besides, if you have unwrap the item already... then they won't know this is a new item, right?

I've brought some handbags and leather goods into Australia before, but I never got charge with tax. If is a mail order from overseas, then you will get charge, because most of the stores will declare their full value. Unless the item you buy is under $1000, then you are safe


----------



## iluvmybags

here are some better pics of my newest Celine -- the Envelope Mini in Khaki!! It's true love!!


----------



## kkc

It's my first post on the celine thread!
I'm so embarassed to admit it but I now have three celine bags :shame:

Here's my two celine luggages side by side  :

A camel shoulder and camel mini (on tags), though the colour is different because of the leather..


----------



## honeyspice

kkc said:


> It's my first post on the celine thread!
> I'm so embarassed to admit it but I now have three celine bags :shame:
> 
> Here's my two celine luggages side by side  :
> 
> A camel shoulder and camel mini (on tags), though the colour is different because of the leather..



Love your camel luggages! 
Is your camel shoulder smooth calf leather so the colour looks different?


----------



## Toriatan

iluvmybags said:


> here are some better pics of my newest Celine -- the Envelope Mini in Khaki!! It's true love!!



Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## kkc

honeyspice said:


> Love your camel luggages!
> Is your camel shoulder smooth calf leather so the colour looks different?



Aw thanks!

Yep the shoulder is smooth calf with feet, and the mini is grainy/pebbled calf without feet so it's much lighter!


----------



## katebags

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?



Please KEEP- your bag is GORGEOUS


----------



## hungry_jacqs

I know we have quite a few pics of the tricolour already but I thought I'd add mine in to the mix  Here's my celine micro tricolour.


----------



## HeathJo

hungry_jacqs said:


> I know we have quite a few pics of the tricolour already but I thought I'd add mine in to the mix  Here's my celine micro tricolour.


 
I LOOOOOVE it!!


----------



## maria-mixalis

I love it.It has so soft leather.The most practical and lightweigh bag,ever!!
I am obsessed with Cabas.I will buy an other one,soon!!
The horizontal is the best style from all Cabas.


----------



## maria-mixalis

joob2joob said:


> Here's my tricolor mini luggage...
> 
> Keep or Return?



OMG!!
 KEEP IT,PLEASE!!
It is gorgeous.One of the best combos!!


----------



## LVLux

Here is my First C-Mini Luggage(still waiting for final authentication but am sure it is the Real Deal
Does anyone out there know if I should spray the fabric front w/ a water repellant?
Excuse my messy pics but was so excited to share it!


----------



## purse-nality

^Congrats K! i see you're on a C binge! i refer to it as my 'other' C ... don't you just luv the lux quality?! from the leather down to every single stitch .... anyway, i'm excited to see you build up your own collection! 



ps... most pfers have reco'd Colonil spray. i haven't tried yet, though.


----------



## LVLux

thanksThe leather is so lovely and C has made me realize how much I miss my old conservative days!  Wish the bags were easier to get ahold of!
Thanks for all of your help this week!


----------



## Bijouxlady

purse-nality said:


> ^Congrats K! i see you're on a C binge! i refer to it as my 'other' C ... don't you just luv the lux quality?! from the leather down to every single stitch .... anyway, i'm excited to see you build up your own collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ps... most pfers have reco'd Colonil spray. i haven't tried yet, though.


Where do you get this Colonil spray?? I am getting 2 Classic Box bags. Should I spray this on the box leather?? TIA!!


----------



## LVLux

I just found it on amazon- it looks similiar to applegard


----------



## Bijouxlady

Thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## Isabelfan

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks! I will check it out!



Hi bijoux lady, might be worth checking out this thread first... http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/anyone-else-have-problems-w-collonil-waterstop-spray-203870.html


----------



## funnyvonny

bm0226 said:


> Purse-nality - the orange envelope is so pretty! I have the wine evnelope available for me but am unsure about getting it because my heart is with the orange envelope.... So sad it is sold out everywhere!



I was going to buy the wine color, online, but I am not sure. Since sometimes it looks like dark red to me, but sometimes it looks like this brownish red. Can you help me?


----------



## funnyvonny

I am so desperate in finding this tote. Almost got a RED mini luggage tote but someone took it first   sooo sad. There's someone selling a wine mini tote, and I am thinking of buying it or not? In some pictures, I loveeee the shades of red. But in other pics, the red is soooooo dark almost like brick/brownish red. Help me out guys!


----------



## nuttsnutt

pamelala06 said:


> My Beautiful tri-colour luggage bought in Sydney! Photos really do not do justice at all!!



Excuse me, I would like to ask you about Celine price (Mini and Micro) since ma friend will going to Sydney very soon. Do they rising the price since you bought it? Thank you so much ))


----------



## nuttsnutt

hungry_jacqs said:


> I know we have quite a few pics of the tricolour already but I thought I'd add mine in to the mix  Here's my celine micro tricolour.



I really fall in love with the size and colour!


----------



## nuttsnutt

What about Micro's price at US currently? (zippy curve). Does it available at NY?


----------



## lilsplendor

in april, leopard micro was $1500.  i just passed on a tri-color micro yesterday that was $1800.  smooth calf micro will be $1600 for f/w.


----------



## nuttsnutt

lilsplendor said:


> in april, leopard micro was $1500.  i just passed on a tri-color micro yesterday that was $1800.  smooth calf micro will be $1600 for f/w.



What do you mean by smooth calf (I really new for Celine) .? Actually, I wanna buy Black ( all black zippy curve Micro). Is it smooth calf ? Tri colour is really gorgeous but the price quite high ). Can I ask anyone in NYC?.My friend goes to US for ten days and I want her to buy Celine for me.Is Celine shop available at Timesquare ?, she told me on last 2 or 3 days she will go to time square ( it is on her tourist's schedule). I heard that US does not has TaxRefund like other countries is it true ? So I can get my black micro Celine at about $1600 right.( do they charge any VAT? )


----------



## pamelala06

nuttsnutt said:


> Excuse me, I would like to ask you about Celine price (Mini and Micro) since ma friend will going to Sydney very soon. Do they rising the price since you bought it? Thank you so much ))


 
Hi,

I don't suggest buying designer goods from Australia because it is one of the most expensive countries. My tri-colur mini was $2350 retail price. However, I got a staff discount of 20% so it was OK. Thanks for your question.


----------



## nuttsnutt

pamelala06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't suggest buying designer goods from Australia because it is one of the most expensive countries. My tri-colur mini was $2350 retail price. However, I got a staff discount of 20% so it was OK. Thanks for your question.



Really, thank a lot for your suggestion. So, I should consider buy it at US instead right because one of my friends is at US as well.


----------



## anastasiab6666

Does anyone know the name of this Céline bag?  I cannot find it anywhere and I would really like to have it!  

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yvSH_h9yTFQ/TcT7mYKc9rI/AAAAAAAACnY/F5xbDXm9QAo/s1600/4.jpg


----------



## Longchamp

anastasiab6666 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Céline bag?  I cannot find it anywhere and I would really like to have it!
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yvSH_h9yTFQ/TcT7mYKc9rI/AAAAAAAACnY/F5xbDXm9QAo/s1600/4.jpg


Blue suede east west cabas


----------



## nuttsnutt

Another thing, Is it true that Micro is available only at France and Tokyo (SA at HongKong told that) I'm just curious and wanna find out? Really?.

Is Celine available at Time Square? My friend is now at USA and I want her to get it for me a *Celine Luggage Micro Black* and* how much for it?*

** I am really appreciated any answer ** I can't post a new topic because I'm new here.
Thank you so much ))
My friend traveling at USA for 10 days and the last will be Time Square for shopping


----------



## honeyspice

nuttsnutt said:


> Another thing, Is it true that Micro is available only at France and Tokyo (SA at HongKong told that) I'm just curious and wanna find out? Really?.
> 
> Is Celine available at Time Square? My friend is now at USA and I want her to get it for me a *Celine Luggage Micro Black* and* how much for it?*
> 
> ** I am really appreciated any answer ** I can't post a new topic because I'm new here.
> Thank you so much ))
> My friend traveling at USA for 10 days and the last will be Time Square for shopping



Hi Nuttsnutt, I think micro is available in the States too but the luggages are sold out almost everywhere at the moment. You can look up Celine's website to check which U.S. retailers carry Celine and give them a call to check inventory. Assuming from your post that you reside in Hong Kong, you can also put yourself on waiting list for a micro luggage in black.


----------



## ParisLV

nuttsnutt said:


> Another thing, Is it true that Micro is available only at France and Tokyo (SA at HongKong told that) I'm just curious and wanna find out? Really?.
> 
> Is Celine available at Time Square? My friend is now at USA and I want her to get it for me a *Celine Luggage Micro Black* and* how much for it?*
> 
> ** I am really appreciated any answer ** I can't post a new topic because I'm new here.
> Thank you so much ))
> My friend traveling at USA for 10 days and the last will be Time Square for shopping


 
_Hi!  I'm not sure I saw anyone answer your questions.  The US does not have VAT.  We have sales tax that is added to the price.  I do not believe there's a refund like with VAT.  _

_I believe you will find that all Luggage is sold out in the US.  _


----------



## bluediamond35

Sales tax in NYC is 8.875%  It is not refundable like VAT


----------



## nuttsnutt

honeyspice said:


> Hi Nuttsnutt, I think micro is available in the States too but the luggages are sold out almost everywhere at the moment. You can look up Celine's website to check which U.S. retailers carry Celine and give them a call to check inventory. Assuming from your post that you reside in Hong Kong, you can also put yourself on waiting list for a micro luggage in black.



Thank youu  ) yea including Thailand they are sold out for a while. So when my friend come to US I quickly told them to find it for me and I hope this time Micro will be mine  .

Do you know exactly *Micro Luggage Zippy Black's price* ? So i have to including 8.875% rightt ? 

I really want the exactly price for Micro so I can count in advance and told my friend ) THX


----------



## ParisLV

_Hi!  Totally newbie to Celine (normally a die hard LV girl) but LOVE this Luggage style.  My first Luggaged arrived today, Medium Black smooth Calf!  Here she is!  You can see my pup is mesmerized by her!  She's the first of 3 I have ordered.  The other two are preorder so I'll be waiting a bit for them! (Sorry I look all hunched over.. I have a broken foot and so I was trying to stand on one leg and get the camera flash away from the mirror.  NOT my best image!)_


----------



## LVLux

Parislv i think this med luggage looks fabulous on you!!!
Hope that your foot is on the mend!


----------



## xxFancyxx

^^ agreed! it looks great on you!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Here are my new Celine bags,classic black box and mini luggage:


----------



## Tinn3rz

Beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you,Tinn3rz


----------



## LVLux

Here is my mini luggage-got two more today on their way: Camel & Black-Love this not so little mini!!


----------



## iluvmybags

The Leopard Luggage looks amazing LV!!  Is that the bag you got from the Wynn sale?  Would you share a modeling pic (or two)?


----------



## LVLux

I wish I got this on salebut no such luck!
Here is a  crummy modeling pic but gives an idea on the size-I am 5'4"modeling pic I can post-I will also post the one of the Tri colored Medium but I am sending it back in the morning to the store-Medium is too big for me but the color combo is so fun-I am tempted to keep it too!


----------



## Binkysmom

love both but that tri colour is huge! gorgeous bags!


----------



## ParisLV

LVLux said:


> Parislv i think this med luggage looks fabulous on you!!!
> Hope that your foot is on the mend!


 


xxFancyxx said:


> ^^ agreed! it looks great on you!!!


----------



## LVLux

I know-that is why I have to send it back-wish I could have it in the mini-love the combo!!!


----------



## ParisLV

pepsimax said:


> Here are my new Celine bags,classic black box and mini luggage:


 
*Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## iluvmybags

LVLux said:


> I wish I got this on salebut no such luck!
> Here is a  crummy modeling pic but gives an idea on the size-I am 5'4"modeling pic I can post-I will also post the one of the Tri colored Medium but I am sending it back in the morning to the store-Medium is too big for me but the color combo is so fun-I am tempted to keep it too!




they both look great -- the colors of the Tri are stunning!
I agree that the medium looks a little big, but it doesn't look bad -- how does it look with the "wings" pulled out?  for some reason, I think the bags look smaller when the wings are pulled out versus tucked in.  Maybe it's the proportions of the bag or something -- (and I'm sorry -- I thought you got a bag from the Wynn, my bad!!:shame


----------



## LVLux

I do love them both but have a wimpy back so really can not carry bags that have much weight to them & this one is heavy even w/out being loaded up so back it goes!
The mini is just perfect size for me!
No worries re:Wynn sale-I can not believe they really had any Mini Luggages on sale but I did hear that too!
I do have small purple satchel style that I am not keeping that was on sale so maybe it was on a similar sale???


----------



## ParisLV

*I have been an LV girl for MANY years... this is my 2nd Celine this week!*


----------



## LVLux

OMGG-I love it but get that scarf off it it-you are defiling the Celine:lolots:


----------



## LVLux

Here is my little Celine Collection-that would not have been possible w/out the perseverance of a dear TPF friend that had nothing better to do but sit home & mend a broken foot & call every US Celine Boutique in the Country
I thought when I ordered both that I might send the Black Mini back since it is so similar to The Leopard but after it arrived-Knew I could not let it go -the weight of it is marvelous & I love the pebbled camel-wish the black could have been pebbled too!
The solid will be perfect for winter & the Leopard I can wear in the spring!













PS: The Camel/Pebbled does not come w/feet-guess it is tough enough to stand up on it's own!


----------



## LVLux

PS: So sorry about those messy pics above of me spider bite & all on my leg- Note to Self:No More Modeling Pics":shame:


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> Here is my little Celine Collection-that would not have been possible w/out the perseverance of a dear TPF friend that had nothing better to do but sit home & mend a broken foot & call every US Celine Boutique in the Country
> I thought when I ordered both that I might send the Black Mini back since it is so similar to The Leopard but after it arrived-Knew I could not let it go -the weight of it is marvelous & I love the pebbled camel-wish the black could have been pebbled too!
> The solid will be perfect for winter & the Leopard I can wear in the spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The Camel/Pebbled does not come w/feet-guess it is tough enough to stand up on it's own!


Ooh! Gorgeous!! A mini luggage is on my wish list!! congrats!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

LVLux said:


> PS: So sorry about those messy pics above of me spider bite & all on my leg- Note to Self:No More Modeling Pics":shame:


you have a stunning collection of Luggage bags LV!!  You have one for every occasion!!! You can dress it up or down -- be serious or have fun!!  Great choices!!  And don't worry about your modeling pix -- they look fine.  We've seen everything here on tPF -- pajama shots, dressy shots, pics in sweats, hair in curlers, mommies to be, sick with the flu -- a little broken foot doesn't interfere with what's important -- gorgeous pics of you and your bags!!!


----------



## LVLux

You are too special!!! Thank you for the love!:


----------



## ParisLV

LVLux said:


> Here is my little Celine Collection-*that would not have been possible w/out the perseverance of a dear TPF friend that had nothing better to do but sit home & mend a broken foot & call every US Celine Boutique in the Country*
> I thought when I ordered both that I might send the Black Mini back since it is so similar to The Leopard but after it arrived-Knew I could not let it go -the weight of it is marvelous & I love the pebbled camel-wish the black could have been pebbled too!
> The solid will be perfect for winter & the Leopard I can wear in the spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The Camel/Pebbled does not come w/feet-guess it is tough enough to stand up on it's own!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

my boogie bag, love her to bits


----------



## LVLux

the color is soooo classy-adorable!


----------



## Sushi789

LVLux said:


> I wish I got this on salebut no such luck!
> Here is a crummy modeling pic but gives an idea on the size-I am 5'4"modeling pic I can post-I will also post the one of the Tri colored Medium but I am sending it back in the morning to the store-Medium is too big for me but the color combo is so fun-I am tempted to keep it too!


 Your entire collection is gorgeous!

I know you returned the medium, but I have to tell you, I think it looks fantastic on you! I feel like my black medium looks way bigger on me, and I'm a lot taller, so that makes no sense. I think maybe the tri-color makes it look smaller or something?

Anyway, just wanted to chime in and say congrats on your lovely collection!

I will post some pics soon too.


----------



## LVLux

Oh -the medium looked like a big clown bag on me-it was so square on the bottom and bulky in addition so very heavy w/nothing in it-definitely not for me but I adore the mini luggage size and have discovered that the pebbled is my fav!!
WOuld love to see how you pulled it off because it is a magnificent bag in the med size!


----------



## corrine730

I just bought a Celine Boston bag which reminds me of a Doctor's bag. I also bought a Celine small clutch bag to use as a makebag along with my Boston bag. I had never heard of Celine before until I was navigating on Ebay and came across these & I was hooked. Also, have a beautiful deerskin Prada, some Louis Vuitton's.


----------



## lafillecherie

hey ladies, I am trying to authenticate my new baby (before posting gratuitous pics for your viewing pleasure) would someone be kind enough to post a pic of the inside of their luggage bag? I would like to see the mobile phone pocket/lining etc


----------



## NeonLights

Purchase my first celine a few weeks back ( the black one, not sure of the style??) fell in love with the chevre leather on this .. i then couldn't stop obsessing about owning another celine and therefore quickly added the ever beautiful clasp to the family..


----------



## partyy

all bags are very nice


----------



## iluvmybags

NeonLights said:


> Purchase my first celine a few weeks back ( the black one, not sure of the style??) fell in love with the chevre leather on this .. i then couldn't stop obsessing about owning another celine and therefore quickly added the ever beautiful clasp to the family..











I've never seen that Black bag before -- I'd love to see more pics! It looks like a great bag.  Does it have red leather lining?  

And welcome to the "clasp bag club"!! Is that grey or beige?  Love that bag!!

welcome to the wonderful world of Celine!!


----------



## iluvmybags

lafillecherie said:


> hey ladies, I am trying to authenticate my new baby (before posting gratuitous pics for your viewing pleasure) would someone be kind enough to post a pic of the inside of their luggage bag? I would like to see the mobile phone pocket/lining etc



you need to post pics to this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/a...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-353733-67.html
and someone can help you determine the authenticity of your bag


----------



## LVLux

Congrat's Loverly!!!


----------



## lafillecherie

thanks! i found the other discussion just after i posted here


----------



## mishaagui

NeonLights said:


> Purchase my first celine a few weeks back ( the black one, not sure of the style??) fell in love with the chevre leather on this .. i then couldn't stop obsessing about owning another celine and therefore quickly added the ever beautiful clasp to the family..



Gorgeous! We are bag twins (sort of ) - have the black bag like yours but in the most beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## NeonLights

iluvmybags said:


> I've never seen that Black bag before -- I'd love to see more pics! It looks like a great bag.  Does it have red leather lining?
> 
> And welcome to the "clasp bag club"!! Is that grey or beige?  Love that bag!!
> 
> welcome to the wonderful world of Celine!!



Here are a few more pics  the lining is just fabric - however, still love the red all the same..

Super comfy and light.. and the three compartments makes life easy!

The clasp is beige, they only had the black and the burgundy colour when i was there.. absolutely adore the finish and the design of the clasp.. but yet to take her out..


----------



## NeonLights

mishaagui said:


> Gorgeous! We are bag twins (sort of ) - have the black bag like yours but in the most beautiful shade of blue.



I can only imagine how lovely the blue is .. pics??


----------



## mishaagui

NeonLights said:


> I can only imagine how lovely the blue is .. pics??




I don't have photos of my bag at the moment but found a photo of it in the net - here it is ...


----------



## mishaagui

Will post more pics. when i finally receive my dream bag ... the reason for breaking my bag ban


----------



## NeonLights

mishaagui said:


> I don't have photos of my bag at the moment but found a photo of it in the net - here it is ...



Loving the blue!! Def worth breaking the band for.


----------



## bekstar1

Amazing bags ladies!


----------



## oate_jee

http://www.savepixs.com//vi-eWtV5F.jpg*Just got it at Thailand.*

*Here is my Nano bag, it 's very cute.*

savepixs.com//vi-44UVLx.jpg


----------



## oate_jee

For Micro size I am choosed red color.

http://www.savepixs.com//vi-WK4SoC.jpg


----------



## oate_jee

For Micro size I am choosed red color.

savepixs.com//vi-WK4SoC.jpg


----------



## tastefashion

oate_jee said:


> For Micro size I am choosed red color.
> 
> savepixs.com//vi-WK4SoC.jpg



any modelling pictures?


----------



## LVLux

Adorable!


----------



## HeathJo

oate_jee said:


> http://www.savepixs.com//vi-eWtV5F.jpg*Just got it at Thailand.*
> 
> *Here is my Nano bag, it 's very cute.*
> 
> savepixs.com//vi-44UVLx.jpg


 
I am so jealous! I am dying for a nano--in blue especially! Do they have them there? What colors do they have, and how much?


----------



## oate_jee

Sorry, right now is no more. It is for booking registration only.
So I had reserved with cobolt color and smooth skin with nano size but sa call me to get it around begining of the july month with red color . Do you like red color?
If you are happy , I will transfer my right to you.
The cost for nano size with smooth skin around $1680 or 53000 baht.


----------



## imlvholic

My 1st Celine, Bi-color Hor Cabas


----------



## oate_jee

Model here and Micro luggage black color.


http://www.savepixs.com//vi-PeHbUn.jpg


savepixs.com//vi-PeHbUn.jpg


----------



## NeonLights

imlvholic said:


> My 1st Celine, Bi-color Hor Cabas



I love this colour combo..congrats !!!


----------



## koolkatsklan

My Celine luggage mini a friend purchased from Paris on my behalf (waiting patiently in Singapore for me in July) and my nano purchased from Melbourne (don't mind the crazy get up).

I just can't get enough! Has anyone seen the resort 2012 collection? The pinks look amazing.


----------



## koolkatsklan

A glimpse of my lucky find when I visited a friend in KL. This was 10% off and I knew I just had to buy it! 

I apologise for the bad pictures, I don't have a working camera (other than photobooth) at the moment.


----------



## shelly82

koolkatsklan said:


> My Celine luggage mini a friend purchased from Paris on my behalf (waiting patiently in Singapore for me in July) and my nano purchased from Melbourne (don't mind the crazy get up).
> 
> I just can't get enough! Has anyone seen the resort 2012 collection? The pinks look amazing.


Gorgeous I love the suede!


----------



## NeonLights

koolkatsklan said:


> My Celine luggage mini a friend purchased from Paris on my behalf (waiting patiently in Singapore for me in July) and my nano purchased from Melbourne (don't mind the crazy get up).
> 
> I just can't get enough! Has anyone seen the resort 2012 collection? The pinks look amazing.



I love the suede on your mini - i think i must hit the Paris store when i am over there in August..

Melbourne?? Celine Luggage?? Is this from Djs? I've never seen a luggage there..


----------



## the_lvlady

Didn't have the time to reveal these when I got them a while back...My Tricolor mini luggage, and Leopard panel mini luggage.


----------



## Bijouxlady

love, love, love!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

koolkatsklan said:


> A glimpse of my lucky find when I visited a friend in KL. This was 10% off and I knew I just had to buy it!
> 
> I apologise for the bad pictures, I don't have a working camera (other than photobooth) at the moment.


Is this the color Lipstick??


----------



## HeathJo

the_lvlady said:


> Didn't have the time to reveal these when I got them a while back...My Tricolor mini luggage, and Leopard panel mini luggage.


 
Double beauty! Lucky Lady!


----------



## iluvmybags

I got a new camera last week and was playing around with it over the weekend!


----------



## iluvmybags

just a couple more


----------



## NeonLights

iluvmybags said:


> just a couple more



Is that baby pink lining i spy?? loving the grey clasp


----------



## Bijouxlady

Oh Happy Day!! I have wanted a RED Classic Box med from the beginning but thought it was probably going to be a long shot to actually find one! I went ahead and bought the same bag in Black & Camel....both gorgeous, but.....just not THE one! I returned the Camel and kept the Black but have never worn it yet. When my SA called on Mon saying she had found a RED Box I was doing back flips (well not really!)  She arrived today and just a beautiful as I expected!!! I plan to return the Black one and hopefully will be able to get another one down the road cause I know Black should always be available! Sorry about the crooked pics! I posted one more that I think more acurately shows the color.


----------



## LVLux

Beautiful new pretties!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Thank you! My pics don't really show the color as it is. I'd say it's more of a cranberry red. It looks more red/orange in my pics.


----------



## flower71

It's perfect in red! Major congrats to you...


----------



## j_kay

Congrats *Bijouxlady*!! I've seen on at Selfridges and the color was so gorgeous.. I'm waiting for the small red box and I think I have to wait much more......


----------



## dreamlet

Bijouxlady said:


> Thank you! My pics don't really show the color as it is. I'd say it's more of a cranberry red. It looks more red/orange in my pics.



Congratulations on finding the red you wanted!! 

It really is a slightly different color than previous seasons, isn't it? Beautiful bag. Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## Bijouxlady

dreamlet said:


> Congratulations on finding the red you wanted!!
> 
> It really is a slightly different color than previous seasons, isn't it? Beautiful bag. Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


Thanks so much! I'm home sick right now but as soon as i come back to the land of the living, I might just take a few pics of me wearing her! I wasn't into Celine in  previous seasons....what was the red like then?


----------



## HeathJo

Very happy day! That is a richer, more blue/red, and I like it a lot!!! Can you wear it cross-body?


----------



## am2022

love love the box bijoux .. congrats..
i have been wanting this too since it came out.. but but... i got sidetracked by so many other things.. haha!


----------



## Mediana

*Bijouxlady* Glad you're happy with the color. I thought it was a perfect red. Take a look at the purple one if you have a chance. Stunning!


----------



## YeeNYC

oate_jee said:


> For Micro size I am choosed red color.
> 
> http://www.savepixs.com//vi-WK4SoC.jpg



I love your bag where did you find it?
I have been dying for the micro size!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

HeathJo said:


> Very happy day! That is a richer, more blue/red, and I like it a lot!!! Can you wear it cross-body?


Just the shade i love & wanted too! You know I haven't even tried to wear it cross-body. I will check that out tomorrow.


----------



## iluvmybags

Bijouxlady said:


> Oh Happy Day!! I have wanted a RED Classic Box med from the beginning but thought it was probably going to be a long shot to actually find one! I went ahead and bought the same bag in Black & Camel....both gorgeous, but.....just not THE one! I returned the Camel and kept the Black but have never worn it yet. When my SA called on Mon saying she had found a RED Box I was doing back flips (well not really!)  She arrived today and just a beautiful as I expected!!! I plan to return the Black one and hopefully will be able to get another one down the road cause I know Black should always be available! Sorry about the crooked pics! I posted one more that I think more acurately shows the color.









Love the color -- so pretty!


----------



## tastefashion

Bijouxlady said:


> Oh Happy Day!! I have wanted a RED Classic Box med ...




Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag! so pretty!!!


----------



## NeonLights

the_lvlady said:


> Didn't have the time to reveal these when I got them a while back...My Tricolor mini luggage, and Leopard panel mini luggage.



Love your leopard panel


----------



## mimoko

bijouxlady- your box colour TDF. One of my dream colour!


----------



## Shirly Lim

iluvmybags said:


> just a couple more


Nice bag!!!!! Do you use any products to protect or condition your Celine bags?
Many thanks!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

iluvmybags said:


> Love the color -- so pretty!



Another of those! Love it! Im saving for one Lol


----------



## jlao

Just wanted to share with you Celine lovers _my new love_: Blk Mini Luggage Tote!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

It's lovely J!!!
The Black Curved Zip is such a classic bag!!


----------



## LVLux

It makes my heart pitter patter all over again!


----------



## NeonLights

Beautifully classic..


----------



## kookiedoblast

Bijouxlady said:


> Oh Happy Day!! I have wanted a RED Classic Box med from the beginning but thought it was probably going to be a long shot to actually find one! I went ahead and bought the same bag in Black & Camel....both gorgeous, but.....just not THE one! I returned the Camel and kept the Black but have never worn it yet. When my SA called on Mon saying she had found a RED Box I was doing back flips (well not really!)  She arrived today and just a beautiful as I expected!!! I plan to return the Black one and hopefully will be able to get another one down the road cause I know Black should always be available! Sorry about the crooked pics! I posted one more that I think more acurately shows the color.



Such class and elegance!!  You have my dream bag...droolzzz.  It's beautiful beyond words congrats!


----------



## LVLux

I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


----------



## Bijouxlady

kookiedoblast said:


> Such class and elegance!!  You have my dream bag...droolzzz.  It's beautiful beyond words congrats!


Awww, thanks so much! I agree! This bag is classy & elegant! I hope you are able to make your dream come true soon!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


It's difficult to tell. The SA didn't say which it is?  Either way, it's a keeper! Congrats!!


----------



## LVLux

Just said that it was Red & it just arrived in the store so all I said was SOLDThey also got the pebbled camel & new soft brown pebbled in too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's mine!


----------



## chaneljewel

LVLux said:


> Just said that it was Red & it just arrived in the store so all I said was SOLDThey also got the pebbled camel & new soft brown pebbled in too!



Where did you find this beautiful red???


----------



## LVLux

purseinsanity You got two beautiful classics!!!!
Chaneljewel-send me your email & I will send you the pics & info. on my SA if you would like to try & get one-I got the only red but there was brown,Camel & black too in addition to other colors!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVLux said:


> purseinsanity YOu got two beautiful classics!!!!
> Chaneljewel-send me your email & I will send you the pics & info. on my SA if you would like to try & get one-I got the only red but there was brown,Camel & black too in addition to other colors!



^I did!  And I ordered three more!


----------



## LVLux

I would like to say I am  but since I know you will only say-"OF COURSE YOU DID"!!!  I am on the WL for the Cobalt Mini & then unless a green or poppy micro comes along am done!


----------



## indi3r4

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?



That's looks like the new red to me.. I don't think I've seen a pebbled lipstick luggage only smooth so far..


----------



## LVLux

me either-I am soooo excited!!! They also had the army green suede w/smooth black lamb & some new boxes-it was a surprise shipment that came in!


----------



## HeathJo

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


 
That is the new red, I would bet. I have one coming Tuesday, so I will confirm, but I am pretty sure it is!

Purseinsansity--WOW! Double trouble!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LVLux said:


> I would like to say I am  but since I know you will only say-"OF COURSE YOU DID"!!!  I am on the WL for the Cobalt Mini & then unless a green or poppy micro comes along am done!


----------



## purseinsanity

HeathJo said:


> That is the new red, I would bet. I have one coming Tuesday, so I will confirm, but I am pretty sure it is!
> 
> Purseinsansity--WOW! Double trouble!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks *HeathJo*!!


----------



## NeonLights

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?



Love the red!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

The red's gorgeous *K*!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


Where did you get yours?? It's :girlwhack:


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Your bags are beautiful! I'm so jealous! Those are the two that I would love to get one day =P Your a lucky lady 



the_lvlady said:


> Didn't have the time to reveal these when I got them a while back...My Tricolor mini luggage, and Leopard panel mini luggage.


----------



## dustcollector

Can someone please help me identify the model/year of this bag i found in my mom's closet!

Thank u!


----------



## iluvmybags

dustcollector said:


> Can someone please help me identify the model/year of this bag i found in my mom's closet!
> 
> Thank u!



are there any kind of tags or labels inside of the bag?
I've seen a few bags that look similar to this on ebay & they had tags which I believe might indicate the season or year they were released
It's definitely pre-2010 (Phoebe Philo)


----------



## dustcollector

iluvmybags said:


> are there any kind of tags or labels inside of the bag?
> I've seen a few bags that look similar to this on ebay & they had tags which I believe might indicate the season or year they were released
> It's definitely pre-2010 (Phoebe Philo)



I have to take a look at it again!

This bag is around 20 years old!


----------



## tastefashion

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?



absolutely gorgeous! this new red in pebble looks so pretty!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swe3tGirl said:


> Your bags are beautiful! I'm so jealous! Those are the two that I would love to get one day =P Your a lucky lady



Ditto!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the tricolor!


----------



## dustcollector

dustcollector said:


> I have to take a look at it again!
> 
> This bag is around 20 years old!



The tag inside printed 
"Celine Paris"
Made in Italy

At the back its "DM94"

Please help identify this bag!

Thank u!


----------



## HeathJo

dustcollector said:


> Can someone please help me identify the model/year of this bag i found in my mom's closet!
> 
> Thank u!


 
I wish I could help, but I cannot. I just wanted to say:

1) It is so cool!

2) Have you tried contacting a Celine Boutique for advice on determining the year/collection?

3) Perhaps if you go to WWD.com (Women's Wear Daily) and search the images by year (they go back to the 1990s) you can find it. . .?

4) Wasn't Michael Kors the head designer for Celine prior to Phoebe Philo? I am unsure if he was, or for long, but I believe he was. I don't know if this will help. . .but I hope so! Keep us posted, I am curious, too.


----------



## dustcollector

HeathJo said:


> I wish I could help, but I cannot. I just wanted to say:
> 
> 1) It is so cool!
> 
> 2) Have you tried contacting a Celine Boutique for advice on determining the year/collection?
> 
> 3) Perhaps if you go to WWD.com (Women's Wear Daily) and search the images by year (they go back to the 1990s) you can find it. . .?
> 
> 4) Wasn't Michael Kors the head designer for Celine prior to Phoebe Philo? I am unsure if he was, or for long, but I believe he was. I don't know if this will help. . .but I hope so! Keep us posted, I am curious, too.



Thanks HeathJo as always!

Perhaps wil bring it down to Celine boutique and hope they can help me out with it!

WWD.com is way too tedious to search for it one by one! haha!


----------



## dustcollector

Just received this little black beauty!

Been looking for it furiously for more than 5 mths and finally got it!

Can someone please identify if this is a new season colour as my dad was told by the SA?

And is this grainy or pebbled leather?

Thank you!


----------



## karinapricilla

tritone mini luggage, love!

more on my blog
http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/


----------



## wickedassin

dustcollector said:


> Just received this little black beauty!
> 
> Been looking for it furiously for more than 5 mths and finally got it!
> 
> Can someone please identify if this is a new season colour as my dad was told by the SA?
> 
> And is this grainy or pebbled leather?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Congrats--I think that's Celine's "basic" black and it's the grainy/pebbled leather--some people call it grainy and others call it pebbled.


----------



## wickedassin

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


 
I just received my bag late last week from Kirna Zabete and I think yours is the same as mine.  It's definitely a "new" red for fall in the pebbled leather.  To me the lipstick is more of a coral red with a lot of orange undertones.  This is a deeper red with a lot less orange but its not as dark or blue-based as the bordeaux that's also out for fall--hope that helps!


----------



## HeathJo

dustcollector said:


> Just received this little black beauty!
> 
> Been looking for it furiously for more than 5 mths and finally got it!
> 
> Can someone please identify if this is a new season colour as my dad was told by the SA?
> 
> And is this grainy or pebbled leather?
> 
> Thank you!


 
As wickedassin said, it looks black in the pics, but it is the new ANTHRACITE, a dark charcoal gray that is new for this fall. Perhaps it is just the lighting making it look darker in the pics. . .and yes, it is grainy leather. The tag confirms the color (see last pic.) Congratulations, it is a keeper for sure!!


----------



## dustcollector

HeathJo said:


> As wickedassin said, it looks black in the pics, but it is the new ANTHRACITE, a dark charcoal gray that is new for this fall. Perhaps it is just the lighting making it look darker in the pics. . .and yes, it is grainy leather. The tag confirms the color (see last pic.) Congratulations, it is a keeper for sure!!



Thank you!


----------



## yokie

LVLux said:


> I just got this-it will arrive on Wednesday-Does anyone know if this is Lipstick or a new red?


 May I ask where you find this mini and who is the SA that you got it from? I'm looking for a red one...thanks!


----------



## LVLux

wickedassin said:


> I just received my bag late last week from Kirna Zabete and I think yours is the same as mine.  It's definitely a "new" red for fall in the pebbled leather.  To me the lipstick is more of a coral red with a lot of orange undertones.  This is a deeper red with a lot less orange but its not as dark or blue-based as the bordeaux that's also out for fall--hope that helps!



So Excited!!!!!  

Yokie-send me a PM & I will give you the SA's #


----------



## deryad

wickedassin said:


> I just received my bag late last week from Kirna Zabete and I think yours is the same as mine.  It's definitely a "new" red for fall in the pebbled leather.  To me the lipstick is more of a coral red with a lot of orange undertones.  This is a deeper red with a lot less orange but its not as dark or blue-based as the bordeaux that's also out for fall--hope that helps!



Can you post pics of your bag, pretty please


----------



## CourtneyMc22

wickedassin said:


> I just received my bag late last week from Kirna Zabete and I think yours is the same as mine.  It's definitely a "new" red for fall in the pebbled leather.  To me the lipstick is more of a coral red with a lot of orange undertones.  This is a deeper red with a lot less orange but its not as dark or blue-based as the bordeaux that's also out for fall--hope that helps!





deryad said:


> Can you post pics of your bag, pretty please



I second that request!!


----------



## LVLux

Happy 4th of July-Red Pebble is here & beyond amazing-A true Cherry Red! I also got the large zip tote & the zippers are so cool-the pulls are pewter color & the zips are gold in addition to the Sunnies-I have been wanting a lighter colored pair & these are so chic!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Oh, LV, it's breathtaking!!! I HAVE To find this bag, I'm going on an all out calling marathon tomorrow to find this bag somewhere. It's gorgeous, thanks for all the lovely pics!


----------



## LVLux

I told you to start calling yesterday-It is beyond incredible- I am so


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LVLux said:


> I told you to start calling yesterday-It is beyond incredible- I am so



I know, I know!! I did send some emails today, but I'm going to have to get serious with the calling tomorrow! Working as an attorney doesn't always lend itself to a ton of time on the phone calling stores, but I'm going to have to MAKE time!


----------



## kitcat

LVL that red is outrageously gorgy!  congrats!


----------



## LVLux

haaa-ha I think you should just call a few stores & threaten to Sue if they don't get you the red Celine:lolots:


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LVLux said:


> haaa-ha I think you should just call a few stores & threaten to Sue if they don't get you the red Celine:lolots:


Good plan, I'll start like this----> , and if I don't get what I want, I'll turn into this---->


----------



## LVLux

Perfect Plan-I predict that he Bag will be yours in no time!!! :worthy:


----------



## purseinsanity

LVLux said:


> Happy 4th of July-Red Pebble is here & beyond amazing-A true Cherry Red! I also got the large zip tote & the zippers are so cool-the pulls are pewter color & the zips are gold in addition to the Sunnies-I have been wanting a lighter colored pair & these are so chic!



Gorgeous!  Lovin' it with the Bal Moto!


----------



## LVLux

I am w/this red pebble-temps me to get the Anthra too but I am really not a grey person-


----------



## deryad

Ooohh that red is gorgeous  Thank you for the eye candy! Congrats!


----------



## tastefashion

LVLux said:


> Happy 4th of July-Red Pebble is here & beyond amazing-A true Cherry Red!



this red is so pretty, love love love!!! Congrats!! I really love this pebble in red!  "RED" is the official name???


----------



## HeathJo

LVLUX-- OMG I am so happy for you!! The one I ordered was supposed to arrive yesterday but I missed the FedEx guy! I cannot WAIT to see it IRL!

Here are some pics of an Emerald Phantom I bought for a freind who lives overseas and cannot find them there. Got it at Barneys Dallas.


----------



## DollyGirl

LVLux said:


> Happy 4th of July-Red Pebble is here & beyond amazing-A true Cherry Red! I also got the large zip tote & the zippers are so cool-the pulls are pewter color & the zips are gold in addition to the Sunnies-I have been wanting a lighter colored pair & these are so chic!



 Congrats! The red looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

HeathJo said:


> LVLUX-- OMG I am so happy for you!! The one I ordered was supposed to arrive yesterday but I missed the FedEx guy! I cannot WAIT to see it IRL!
> 
> Here are some pics of an Emerald Phantom I bought for a freind who lives overseas and cannot find them there. Got it at Barneys Dallas.



Thanks for posting~ Love the phantom! Are they much bigger than the mini?


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> Happy 4th of July-Red Pebble is here & beyond amazing-A true Cherry Red! I also got the large zip tote & the zippers are so cool-the pulls are pewter color & the zips are gold in addition to the Sunnies-I have been wanting a lighter colored pair & these are so chic!


VAVAVOOM!!! Wow, it's luscious!! I wonder if one can have too many red bags? I have 3 already....different styles and designers of course. Congrats on this head turner! Enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bijouxlady said:


> VAVAVOOM!!! Wow, it's luscious!! I wonder if one can have too many red bags? I have 3 already....different styles and designers of course. Congrats on this head turner! Enjoy!



So excited...SA found a red mini luggage for me!  Should arrive Friday!!   YEA!  Great SA!
Can't have too many reds!


----------



## LVLux

HeathJo-is is Rich-Love it!!!
Yahooooo BijouxL-It is true Love!!!


----------



## LVLux

Monika has a few more red pebbles in the Warehouse if anyone is looking let her know ASAP!


----------



## HeathJo

DollyGirl said:


> Thanks for posting~ Love the phantom! Are they much bigger than the mini?


 
No, they are not bigger with the sides tucked in, and they are MUCH lighter! Even with the sides out they are not too much bigger.



chaneljewel said:


> So excited...SA found a red mini luggage for me! Should arrive Friday!! YEA! Great SA!
> Can't have too many reds!


 
Yay! Must post pics when you get her 



LVLux said:


> HeathJo-is is Rich-Love it!!!
> Yahooooo BijouxL-It is true Love!!!


 
It is a beautiful bag, but the firend who asked me to get it for her now has decided to go with a Python instead! Can't figure out what to do. . .


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks LVLux too!


----------



## Bijouxlady

chaneljewel said:


> So excited...SA found a red mini luggage for me!  Should arrive Friday!!   YEA!  Great SA!
> Can't have too many reds!


WOOHOO!! So happy for you!!! Can't wait to see your new beauty!!


----------



## sayingido

I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxx


----------



## tastefashion

sayingido said:


> I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxx



nice! congrats your choco! could you please let me know how much in SGD?


----------



## dustcollector

sayingido said:


> I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxxx



keep!!!
It looks good!
Are you one of those lucky ones who got news of the stocks arrivals??
The celine SA in singapore didnt even bother to call me!


----------



## sayingido

The waitlist in Singapore is ridiculously long! I didn't actually get a call from the SA, I was v lucky cos the stocks arrived in the morning and when I strolled in at 2pm, got hold of the last piece! I'm not on the waitlist for any browns, but 'chocolate' was so luscious that I got it immediately! xxx


----------



## dustcollector

my cobalt blue nano is finally here too!!!

super awesome colour and i'm so in love with it! 

Think i nearly teared when DHL guy arrived at my doorstep.

I waited for almost 5 months for a nano.. And all of a sudden i received 2 calls within 15 mins apart from different parts of the world telling me they have stock for me! It was so so crazy!  

And i'm so thankful for TPF members for all the help!! Thank you so so much!


----------



## poppyspell

dustcollector said:


> my cobalt blue nano is finally here too!!!
> 
> super awesome colour and i'm so in love with it!
> 
> Think i nearly teared when DHL guy arrived at my doorstep.
> 
> I waited for almost 5 months for a nano.. And all of a sudden i received 2 calls within 15 mins apart from different parts of the world telling me they have stock for me! It was so so crazy!
> 
> And i'm so thankful for TPF members for all the help!! Thank you so so much!



very pretty and congrats! can i know where did you manage to find the nano?


----------



## Isabelfan

sayingido said:


> I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxx



Yes the chocolate is yummy. Do you know if they have any luggages left?


----------



## miio

Does anyone knows is it have stock (MINI) at MILAN? Or all shops around also need to make a waiting list? THANKS!


----------



## Blo0ondi

classic celine box in khaki


----------



## HeathJo

Beautiful Blo0ondi!!!


----------



## LVLux

Congrat's Classy Bag Blo0ondi-Loves it!!!

Here is my New Cobalt-It is incredible!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

MaMa Mia!!!! That is breathtaking!!! Any chance for a modeling pic?? Congrats!!


----------



## LVLux

Also took Red w/me over the 4th of July-So comfortable & easy to wear-I am a Celine Convert!!!
Excuse the Blur-it's really me w/a Celine peek but shows how easy this bag is to just hang out with-kept it tucked w/me everywhere I wentI was concerned that the bag would be too bulky but it was not-soft & supple!
 Celine on Vaca got a little tipsy!


----------



## sayingido

Amazing, thanks for sharing! That's a micro right? I can't wait to get a red too!!


----------



## indi3r4

LVLux said:


> Congrat's Classy Bag Blo0ondi-Loves it!!!
> 
> Here is my New Cobalt-It is incredible!!!



OMG  
Absolutely amazing and breathtaking!! I can't wait to get my hands on it!! Congrats on the additions.. where did you get them if you don't mind me asking? and what size is that?


----------



## LVLux

sayingido said:


> Amazing, thanks for sharing! That's a micro right? I can't wait to get a red too!!



Both are Mini's & I bought them from Bal Harbour Boutique!

Bijoux-I will take  Mod pics when I wear it out like the red otherwise it is already tucked away in my closet sleeping soundly


----------



## jlao

LVLux said:


> Congrat's Classy Bag Blo0ondi-Loves it!!!
> 
> Here is my New Cobalt-It is incredible!!!


I'm beyond jealous!!! Congrats LVLux!


----------



## imlvholic

sayingido said:


> I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxx


OMG! MICRO! That is absolutely my size. The color is so Gorgeous! You're so lucky to find the MICRO, I've been seaching for mine here in the US to no avail. I love the texture, it looks so beautiful on you. Congrats!


----------



## NeonLights

LVLux said:


> Congrat's Classy Bag Blo0ondi-Loves it!!!
> 
> Here is my New Cobalt-It is incredible!!!



The Cobalt is show stopping!! I love it congrats!!!!


----------



## kitcat

LVLux said:


> Also took Red w/me over the 4th of July-So comfortable & easy to wear-I am a Celine Convert!!!
> Excuse the Blur-it's really me w/a Celine peek but shows how easy this bag is to just hang out with-kept it tucked w/me everywhere I wentI was concerned that the bag would be too bulky but it was not-soft & supple!
> Celine on Vaca got a little tipsy!


 
I love that red!  And you have cobalt?  lucky lady!!!


----------



## LVLux

I love it-only wish that it was in pebble-I am in  with the Pebbled Leather!

Jlao-You would not be jealous of my CC bill!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love! Love! My new red! And am now wanting the cobalt!


----------



## littlerock

I am drooling over all the pics! Every single bag posted here is jaw dropping-ly gorgeous. I just got my first luggage in Anthracite and I already want more.


----------



## LVLux

I want Anthracite too-can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## piperlu

LVLux said:


> I want Anthracite too-can't wait to see your pics!!!


 

I think Jane still has an anthracite. She sent me an email about it.  Oh and she has a black with army green suede.  Pretty, but not for me.


----------



## LVLux

Is she at NM?  I keep waiting thinking that I should just be happy w/my Gray Balenciaga for a grey bag but I am so in love w/Celine Pebble!  The SA showed me how to gently fold over the higher side and it closes it up-looks casually chic!


----------



## the_lvlady

LVLux said:


> Congrat's Classy Bag Blo0ondi-Loves it!!!
> 
> Here is my New Cobalt-It is incredible!!!



Gorgeous!!! And your red one is equally stunning too!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> Is she at NM?  I keep waiting thinking that I should just be happy w/my Gray Balenciaga for a grey bag but I am so in love w/Celine Pebble!  The SA showed me how to gently fold over the higher side and it closes it up-looks casually chic!


Can you show us how to do that? Since I am buying mine sight unseen, I'm not sure what you are referring to. Thanks!!


----------



## sheila18

any one bought this bag or saw it in person? this is new for fall 2011...I am not sure whether it's too dark...gonna pre-order, so want to get some opinion


----------



## LVLux

Bijouxlady said:


> Can you show us how to do that? Since I am buying mine sight unseen, I'm not sure what you are referring to. Thanks!!



yes,tomorrow in the Am-I will take a pic of it tucked in.


----------



## indi3r4

^can't wait to see pictures of that.. 





LVLux said:


> Is she at NM?  I keep waiting thinking that I should just be happy w/my Gray Balenciaga for a grey bag but I am so in love w/Celine Pebble!  The SA showed me how to gently fold over the higher side and it closes it up-looks casually chic!


Jane is at Nordstrom.


----------



## NYCavalier

While the forum was down I bought an anthracite mini!!!! I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Mallhaciel

here's my lipstick in micro:


----------



## LVLux

NY-C-I did too-Love it-Check it out w/the Fall Chanel Boots...

Mallhaciel-Adorably Chic!


----------



## grace7

love all the anthracite luggages & the lipstick micro!!!! gorgeous! i hope to add anthracite to my collection, too.

a few weeks ago i finally received a medium grey clasp!   i took a lot of pictures hope you all don't mind.


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> NY-C-I did too-Love it-Check it out w/the Fall Chanel Boots...
> 
> Mallhaciel-Adorably Chic!


 

K - Love this!!!! Mine arrived today but was a lot darker than yours so I sent it back. Where did you get this??? Beautiful color - and those boots - LOVES those too!!!!!


----------



## LVLux

Mine is very dark too-But looks lighter in the sunlight-this pic was taken in front of a window-Sorry that yours did not work out!  The boots are lighter & a tone different than the bag but in this pic they look like a perfect match


----------



## indi3r4

grace7 said:


> love all the anthracite luggages & the lipstick micro!!!! gorgeous! i hope to add anthracite to my collection, too.
> 
> a few weeks ago i finally received a medium grey clasp!   i took a lot of pictures hope you all don't mind.



gorgeous clasp S!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> NY-C-I did too-Love it-Check it out w/the Fall Chanel Boots...
> 
> Mallhaciel-Adorably Chic!


CONGRATS!! So glad that your Chanel boots go with your new Mini!! Don't you just love it??


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Mine is very dark too-But looks lighter in the sunlight-this pic was taken in front of a window-Sorry that yours did not work out! The boots are lighter & a tone different than the bag but in this pic they look like a perfect match


 
Tempted to get the mini in chocolate as I love the color of my nano......


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> Tempted to get the mini in chocolate as I love the color of my nano......


not unless you sell the mini~

grace7-so lovely-pure perfection!


----------



## sayingido

My new red micro luggage & classic red box..


----------



## siyg




----------



## LVLux

sayingido Two Real Gems-Congrat's!

siyg-Classic Beauty-Love it!


----------



## sayingido

Mallhaciel said:


> here's my lipstick in micro:



What a professionally taken shot! Beautiful! Enjoy your lipstick micro!!

^^ Beautiful beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## indi3r4

NYCavalier said:


> While the forum was down I bought an anthracite mini!!!! I absolutely LOVE it!



at least someone is productive (buying)..  gorgeous!! 



Mallhaciel said:


> here's my lipstick in micro:



woooow.. you capture the color perfectly!! bag sister! 



LVLux said:


> NY-C-I did too-Love it-Check it out w/the Fall Chanel Boots...
> 
> Mallhaciel-Adorably Chic!



perfect match!!



sayingido said:


> My new red micro luggage & classic red box..



I'm dying here!! you got two gorgeous red celine.. amazing!



siyg said:


>



i've said it and i'm gonna say it again, amazing!! gorgeous!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the Chanel boots!   And all the Celine bags too!


----------



## lvusr1




----------



## Binkmartini

from a couple mths back.. white python mini


----------



## grace7

thank you *indi *and *LVLux*!!!!



sayingido said:


> My new red micro luggage & classic red box..



love the red! congrats!!



siyg said:


>



i love, love, love this combination! congrats!!!



lvusr1 said:


>



classic black...love it!



Binkmartini said:


> from a couple mths back.. white python mini



oh wow! 


congrats to everyone else i might have missed!


----------



## NeonLights

siyg said:


>


  Lordie.. she is a beauty!


----------



## purseinsanity

siyg said:


>



OMG I love this combo!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!  These bags are so addictive and it's easy to see why!  They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I'd posted mine, but they disappeared, so here they are again!

Smooth black mini luggage:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Medium Black Box


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

And Box in Havana:


----------



## Mallhaciel

sayingido said:


> What a professionally taken shot! Beautiful! Enjoy your lipstick micro!!
> 
> ^^ Beautiful beautiful bags ladies!






			
				indi3r4 said:
			
		

> woooow.. you capture the color perfectly!! bag sister!



Thanks so much for the compliments! i'm loving her!!!!


----------



## Mallhaciel

siyg said:


>



gorgeous combination!!!!!!! is that suede leather?


----------



## Mallhaciel

purseinsanity you have inspired me to get a match box purse to my luggage!


----------



## ejean830

purseinsanity said:


> I'd posted mine, but they disappeared, so here they are again!
> 
> Smooth black mini luggage:



you've certified it...I'm def getting the Black Smooth!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Glad I could help!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mallhaciel said:


> purseinsanity you have inspired me to get a match box purse to my luggage!



  You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Here are my Celine beauties! All are mini Luggage! Camel, Anthracite and Cobalt/Black smooth leather and python! Does anyone know why my pics always come out sideways?? So aggravating!!


----------



## Bagladee

Bijouxlady said:


> Here are my Celine beauties! All are mini Luggage! Camel, Anthracite and Cobalt/Black smooth leather and python! Does anyone know why my pics always come out sideways?? So aggravating!!


 

What a beautiful trio *Bijouxlady*! Congrats - hope you enjoy all three!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bijouxlady*, what a great trio!


----------



## siyg

Mallhaciel said:


> gorgeous combination!!!!!!! is that suede leather?



yes it is. And thanks


----------



## siyg

Binkmartini said:


> from a couple mths back.. white python mini



Congrats!  It's sooo pretty!


----------



## the_lvlady

Bijouxlady said:


> Here are my Celine beauties! All are mini Luggage! Camel, Anthracite and Cobalt/Black smooth leather and python! Does anyone know why my pics always come out sideways?? So aggravating!!



Gorgeous collection! That python is TDF!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

grace7 said:


> love all the anthracite luggages & the lipstick micro!!!! gorgeous! i hope to add anthracite to my collection, too.
> 
> a few weeks ago i finally received a medium grey clasp!   i took a lot of pictures hope you all don't mind.




Hey Bag Twin!
I don't know how I missed this! I'm so glad you decided to get this one -- the grey clasp has turned out to be my favorite bag.  Just wait until you use it a few times -- the leather gets even better (if you can imagine that!) -- and not just the outside, but the inside too!! 

Looks like you've become a full blown Celine addict, huh!!

(and p.s.  checked out your album -- left you a few msgs -- "Loocy, you got some splaining to do"!!!)


----------



## grace7

iluvmybags said:


> Hey Bag Twin!
> I don't know how I missed this! I'm so glad you decided to get this one -- the grey clasp has turned out to be my favorite bag.  Just wait until you use it a few times -- the leather gets even better (if you can imagine that!) -- and not just the outside, but the inside too!!
> 
> Looks like you've become a full blown Celine addict, huh!!
> 
> (and p.s.  checked out your album -- left you a few msgs -- "Loocy, you got some splaining to do"!!!)



hahaha!! i LOVE the clasp!! i'm so glad you love it, too. it is gorgeous leather, right?! i'm so happy to hear about the leather.  i used it as a clutch but really need to test it out....kinda been busy with other bags!!  

but i do love celine.


----------



## sayingido

For those who are considering a* micro* luggage and wonder what it fits:










Hope this helps!


----------



## lvsforme

Here is my first Celine: Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.  It looks kind of taupy, which I love!


----------



## ludmila

Hi lvsforme, 

Great color!!! May I know what color is that?


----------



## lvsforme

ludmila said:


> Hi lvsforme,
> 
> Great color!!! May I know what color is that?



Thanks!!  It is Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.


----------



## Bijouxlady

lvsforme said:


> Thanks!!  It is Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.


Gorgeous! I didn't know that the Camel came in the smooth leather! Love it! Enjoy!


----------



## lvsforme

Bijouxlady said:


> Gorgeous! I didn't know that the Camel came in the smooth leather! Love it! Enjoy!


Thank you Bijouxlady!  I am in LOVE and already thinking about the next Celine bag to get.


----------



## chaneljewel

That's a beautiful camel!  Is it new for fall?


----------



## Bagladee

This is so BEAUTIFUL - congrats! My SA told me that this is really confusing people because they call it camel and it really is taupe. Not at all like the pebbled camel.


----------



## ludmila

lvsforme said:


> Thanks!!  It is Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.



Thank you for the reply! Do you mind modeling it? I am considering to buy


----------



## LVLux

Sophisticated Color-beautiful-Congrat's!


----------



## lvsforme

ludmila said:


> Thank you for the reply! Do you mind modeling it? I am considering to buy



You are welcome!  I will post modeling pictures later... 
Here are some modeling pictures borrowed from Celebrity in Celine Thread.  See post #123   http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celebrity-in-celine-634004-9.html#post17841317 
  and post #169
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celebrity-in-celine-634004-12.html#post18100122


----------



## lvsforme

chaneljewel said:


> That's a beautiful camel!  Is it new for fall?



Thank you chaneljewel!  The shade of leather is so pretty!  I am not sure if it is new for fall. 



LVLux said:


> Sophisticated Color-beautiful-Congrat's!



Thank you so much, LVLux!


----------



## jaderic

Bijouxlady said:


> Here are my Celine beauties! All are mini Luggage! Camel, Anthracite and Cobalt/Black smooth leather and python! Does anyone know why my pics always come out sideways?? So aggravating!!


Bijouxlady!!, you own all 3 at one go??, so fortunate


----------



## Bijouxlady

jaderic said:


> Bijouxlady!!, you own all 3 at one go??, so fortunate


Thanks! Normally I wouldn't buy so many at once but since they are hard to find & about to go up in price, I sold a couple of other bags that I didn't use much. Really love the mini Luggage!!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! The smooth camel is a little bit of a chameleon! It seems to change from taupish to camelish depending on the lighting!


----------



## purseinsanity

sayingido said:


> For those who are considering a* micro* luggage and wonder what it fits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



That's a huge help!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lvsforme

Bagladee said:


> This is so BEAUTIFUL - congrats! My SA told me  that this is really confusing people because they call it camel and it  really is taupe. Not at all like the pebbled camel.






Jaded81 said:


> Congrats! The smooth camel is a little bit of a chameleon! It seems to change from taupish to camelish depending on the lighting!



Thank you, Bagladee and Jade81.  The color does change from taupish to camelish depending on the light!  I LOVE the color so much!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bagladee said:


> This is so BEAUTIFUL - congrats! My SA told me that this is really confusing people because they call it camel and it really is taupe. Not at all like the pebbled camel.



Really makes more sense that this color is called taupe...


----------



## zenith

Here's a pic of my just arrived Shoulder Luggage in Camel smooth calf leather, pictured here with my Etoupe Garden Party. It is definitely taupe and very similar to Hermes Etoupe, except it has a tad more green in it.


----------



## sayingido

^ Thanks for the comparison pic!


----------



## jaderic

hktaitai said:


> After 3 visits to DFS Hong Kong's Celine in 4 days, my persistence paid off.  Here is my Luggage Mini in black calfskin.
> 
> Given its relatively large size (I'm 5'2"; pic 2 shows it sitting next to Birkin 30), I think this bag is surprisingly light.  Love it.


hello hktaitai,
Congrats on your black mini celine luggage from DFS HK. Just like to check if has any lining inside, cos it seems the larger size has.  
Tks


----------



## hktaitai

jaderic said:


> hello hktaitai,
> Congrats on your black mini celine luggage from DFS HK. Just like to check if has any lining inside, cos it seems the larger size has.
> Tks



Thank you *jaderic* 
No the Mini is unlined. HTH


----------



## jaderic

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *jaderic*
> No the Mini is unlined. HTH


Thanks hktaitai for your confirmation, yes, it helps alot 
Enjoy your Mini


----------



## purseinsanity

zenith said:


> Here's a pic of my just arrived Shoulder Luggage in Camel smooth calf leather, pictured here with my Etoupe Garden Party. It is definitely taupe and very similar to Hermes Etoupe, except it has a tad more green in it.



Love it!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lvsforme said:


> Here is my first Celine: Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.  It looks kind of taupy, which I love!



I love this!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## lvsforme

purseinsanity said:


> I love this!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you PI!  It is truly lovely.  I am now thinking about getting a Celine Box... Have you used yours yet?  

By the way, I love all of your Celine and Hermes purchases!


----------



## Bijouxlady

zenith said:


> Here's a pic of my just arrived Shoulder Luggage in Camel smooth calf leather, pictured here with my Etoupe Garden Party. It is definitely taupe and very similar to Hermes Etoupe, except it has a tad more green in it.


Is the shoulder luggage the same size as mini luggage?? Are the handles longer? It's lovely and like that it is close to the Etoupe! I may need it!


----------



## anjali

Bijouxlady said:


> Here are my Celine beauties! All are mini Luggage! Camel, Anthracite and Cobalt/Black smooth leather and python! Does anyone know why my pics always come out sideways?? So aggravating!!


where did you get that cobalt blue?!!!!


----------



## aka*kirara

I had been stalking UPS.com for the past week and it finally came this morning! 

It is such a beautiful bag and I already want a Micro in Lipstick now! 

Introducing my Mini Luggage in Anthracite


----------



## zenith

Bijouxlady said:


> Is the shoulder luggage the same size as mini luggage?? Are the handles longer? It's lovely and like that it is close to the Etoupe! I may need it!



The mini is 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches and the shoulder luggage is 15 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches. So they have the same height but shoulder luggage is longer in length (more east-west) and has longer handles.


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats!! I don't blame you, Celine bags are addictive!



aka*kirara said:


> I had been stalking UPS.com for the past week and it finally came this morning!
> 
> It is such a beautiful bag and I already want a Micro in Lipstick now!
> 
> Introducing my Mini Luggage in Anthracite


----------



## Bijouxlady

anjali said:


> where did you get that cobalt blue?!!!!


The Saks SA from Philly found it for me! I think he found it @ the Beverly Hills Saks. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Bijouxlady

zenith said:


> The mini is 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches and the shoulder luggage is 15 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches. So they have the same height but shoulder luggage is longer in length (more east-west) and has longer handles.


Thanks! I ordered one and it is to arrive tomorrow. I will compare it to my Camel Mini Luggage to see which I like best. Not sure I will like the bigger size. We shall see! Thanks!


----------



## NeonLights

aka*kirara said:


> I had been stalking UPS.com for the past week and it finally came this morning!
> 
> It is such a beautiful bag and I already want a Micro in Lipstick now!
> 
> Introducing my Mini Luggage in Anthracite



Congrats on your gorgeous bag!! and yeah for another Melbourne base Celine lover.. 

I saw a lady in my building today on bourke street with a anthracite.. wasn't you was it..


----------



## purseinsanity

lvsforme said:


> Thank you PI!  It is truly lovely.  I am now thinking about getting a Celine Box... Have you used yours yet?
> 
> By the way, I love all of your Celine and Hermes purchases!



Thanks so much *lvsforme*!!  

I've been on a tear lately so haven't had a chance to use all of my new bags!  I'm currently carrying the mini luggage in black.  Love that one.


----------



## purseinsanity

aka*kirara said:


> I had been stalking UPS.com for the past week and it finally came this morning!
> 
> It is such a beautiful bag and I already want a Micro in Lipstick now!
> 
> Introducing my Mini Luggage in Anthracite



Love it!!


----------



## aka*kirara

NeonLights said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous bag!! and yeah for another Melbourne base Celine lover..
> 
> I saw a lady in my building today on bourke street with a anthracite.. wasn't you was it..



Omg, I work on bourke st! Quite possibly! With my ugg boots!


----------



## aka*kirara

purseinsanity said:


> Love it!!



Thank you!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks! I ordered one and it is to arrive tomorrow. I will compare it to my Camel Mini Luggage to see which I like best. Not sure I will like the bigger size. We shall see! Thanks!


My bag arrived today and it was a mini Luggage not a Shopper. I'm glad though cause I think I prefer that! The smooth  leather camel is not even close to the pebbled camel. I will return the pebbled and keep the smooth. I like the fact that it is so close to the elusive Hermes etoupe.


----------



## NeonLights

aka*kirara said:


> Omg, I work on bourke st! Quite possibly! With my ugg boots!



Don't recall any ugg boots!!


----------



## aka*kirara

NeonLights said:


> Don't recall any ugg boots!!



You were probably too focused on the bag! Lol!


----------



## NeonLights

aka*kirara said:


> You were probably too focused on the bag! Lol!



You are probably right.. as it was the first Celine i've seen in Melbourne apart from me !


----------



## ydtgwen

KittyKat65 said:


>


This bad is reli nice... i have to admitted that i am so hooked now...


----------



## MarsG

aka*kirara said:


> I had been stalking UPS.com for the past week and it finally came this morning!
> 
> It is such a beautiful bag and I already want a Micro in Lipstick now!
> 
> Introducing my Mini Luggage in Anthracite



Oh gawd so gorgeous. Mine is on the way. Can´t wait for her to arrive! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## aka*kirara

MarsG said:


> Oh gawd so gorgeous. Mine is on the way. Can´t wait for her to arrive! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


 
Ohhh how exciting! you will love her!~


----------



## rosiemaldita

Bought my first Celine bag over the weekend. Had no plans of buying one but I fell in love with the bag when I saw it in the store. Now I want another one.


----------



## Bagladee

rosiemaldita said:


> Bought my first Celine bag over the weekend. Had no plans of buying one but I fell in love with the bag when I saw it in the store. Now I want another one.


 
*rosiemaldita* - congrats on your beautiful new phantom!!!


----------



## LVLux

Congrat's on your new beauty!


----------



## bag'hem all

My Black with Moss Green Vertical Cabas: Very first Celine


----------



## MOW

After waiting and waiting... it finally arrives  cobalt is one dreamy color


----------



## tastefashion

MOW said:


> After waiting and waiting... it finally arrives  cobalt is one dreamy color



It's so beautiful with your YSL ovale ring!


----------



## katen17

Here's my Celine bag.


----------



## MOW

tastefashion said:


> It's so beautiful with your YSL ovale ring!


thank u :kiss::kiss:


----------



## indi3r4

MOW said:


> After waiting and waiting... it finally arrives  cobalt is one dreamy color



your ring matches the bag! gorgeous!! 
do you remember if Jakarta have mini at all in any color? or another cobalt bag?


----------



## MOW

indi3r4 said:


> your ring matches the bag! gorgeous!!
> do you remember if Jakarta have mini at all in any color? or another cobalt bag?


Yes...last week they still have mini in light brown, taupe, and dark brown suede with black leather lining. They still have plenty of nanos too. Ask for Ana at +62215725247 she's been really helpful


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you! I'm gonna have my sister check it out as she's local


----------



## ratrat

Hi, I soooo loved my two tone (much more than I thought....) I had to have another!!






Shame I can't go out with both like this!


----------



## indi3r4

ratrat said:


> Hi, I soooo loved my two tone (much more than I thought....) I had to have another!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame I can't go out with both like this!



 gorgeous!


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

French75 said:


> Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011



congratolation , amazing  it looks modern , new colors .


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

French75 said:


> Pochette & Cabas from S/S 2011



congratulation , amazing  it looks modern , new colors .


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

ats16 said:


> As you can see, I'm Celine-obsessed!! The yellows are different, FYI-- the box bag is neon, and the Cabas is more lemon.



congratulation , my next new bag is classic box , but how you choose yellow , it is nice , but i feel hesitated about fashion color


----------



## PinkPeonies

LOL ratrat! That pic is so cute. Amazing bags btw!


----------



## LVLux

Very Pretty & Modern!


----------



## aka*kirara

ratrat said:


> Hi, I soooo loved my two tone (much more than I thought....) I had to have another!!


 
Love your new bag!~ what colour is it?


----------



## binky

My anthracite mini hanging out with my Balenciaga anthracite Sunday


----------



## bag'hem all

Reposting Pics since it magically disappeared on Page 84 


*My Black with Moss Green Vertical Cabas: Very first Celine*


----------



## Isabelfan

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *jaderic*
> No the Mini is unlined. HTH



hello...

is the bottom hard based? would my heavy wallet sag the bottom? would you suggest lining it myself?


----------



## Isabelfan

NYCavalier said:


> While the forum was down I bought an anthracite mini!!!! I absolutely LOVE it!



hi there! its gorgeous! does it have a hard base or soft base?


----------



## lisatedja

koolkatsklan said:


> My Celine luggage mini a friend purchased from Paris on my behalf (waiting patiently in Singapore for me in July) and my nano purchased from Melbourne (don't mind the crazy get up).
> 
> I just can't get enough! Has anyone seen the resort 2012 collection? The pinks look amazing.


hi can i know where did you get the celine luggage bag in melbourne??


----------



## hktaitai

Isabelfan said:


> hello...
> 
> is the bottom hard based? would my heavy wallet sag the bottom? would you suggest lining it myself?



Hi there. No it's not hard based and slight sagging is possible, but it doesn't really bother me. I prefer keeping it as it is


----------



## purse-nality

L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).


----------



## rosiemaldita

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).



Those are gorgeous! I especially  the cobalt.


----------



## LVLux

What a Trio!!!


----------



## indi3r4

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).



GORGE!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

HeathJo said:


> Beautiful Blo0ondi!!!


 
thanks!


----------



## blueking07

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).



What a collection! Love all of 'em!!!


----------



## Bagladee

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).


 
Great trio picture!!! Its great that the three of you have similar taste - heck you can swap bags and it would be like owning all three


----------



## purse-nality

^LOL! how i wish they were all mine! :greengrin:

thanks everyone!


----------



## dreamlet

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).



All I can say is Wow!!


----------



## sydney1

bag'hem all said:


> Reposting Pics since it magically disappeared on Page 84
> 
> 
> *My Black with Moss Green Vertical Cabas: Very first Celine*



Can this bag be worn over the shoulder? the straps look abit longer than
the others for some reason.


----------



## lilcutie5102

purse-nality said:


> L-R: mini grainy choc (sil's, from DFS Hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from DFS Hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from Saks Philly shipped to Hkg).


could you post pictures of the inside of the cobalt blue? TIA!


----------



## purse-nality

lilcutie5102 said:


> could you post pictures of the inside of the cobalt blue? TIA!



hi there! i don't have the bag w/ me anymore, but check out blueking's pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/cobalt-mini-luggage-reveal-695642.html

enjoy!


----------



## strabagsmus

love love love them all! Gorgeous bags.


----------



## Mallhaciel

purse-nality said:


> hi there! i don't have the bag w/ me anymore, but check out blueking's pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/cobalt-mini-luggage-reveal-695642.html
> 
> enjoy!



the cobalt colour is to die for!!!


----------



## lilcutie5102

purse-nality said:


> hi there! i don't have the bag w/ me anymore, but check out blueking's pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/cobalt-mini-luggage-reveal-695642.html
> 
> enjoy!


Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## readdict

My first Celine - Mini Luggage in Anthracite. Thanks, DH!


----------



## bag'hem all

sydney1 said:


> Can this bag be worn over the shoulder? the straps look abit longer than
> the others for some reason.



Yes it's possible as long as you have slender arms.


----------



## am2022

congrats hem...



sydney1 said:


> Can this bag be worn over the shoulder? the straps look abit longer than
> the others for some reason.


----------



## jenayb

Just got my first Celine today. This may be the beginning of a very expensive love affair.


----------



## -HER

Absolutely stunning shade of red wine! Congrats!


----------



## kobe939

*bag'hem*, nice to see you here too! 

I LOVE your cabas and was looking for one, can you please let me know where you got yours and for how much...if you don't mind? 

THank you, dear!



bag'hem all said:


> Reposting Pics since it magically disappeared on Page 84
> 
> 
> *My Black with Moss Green Vertical Cabas: Very first Celine*


----------



## kobe939

Beautiful!!!  



purse-nality said:


> l-r: Mini grainy choc (sil's, from dfs hkg), micro smooth camel (mine, from dfs hkg), & mini smooth cobalt (mil's, from saks philly shipped to hkg).


----------



## bag'hem all

amacasa said:


> congrats hem...



Thanks dear. I do hope I do get to get hold of a Phantom in the near future. 



sydney1 said:


> Can this bag be worn over the shoulder? the straps look abit longer than
> the others for some reason.



Here's a follow-up picture of it being worn on the shoulder. 









kobe939 said:


> *bag'hem*, nice to see you here too!
> 
> I LOVE your cabas and was looking for one, can you please let me know where you got yours and for how much...if you don't mind?
> 
> THank you, dear!



I got mine in the Celine shop at TST, in Hong Kong. HTH


----------



## jenayb

-HER said:


> Absolutely stunning shade of red wine! Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sophia.

Mediana said:


> If Luisviaroma could only carry Celine things would have been real good.


 
I'm sorry ladies, I have been heeeavily lurking this thread for a while since I am contemplating the luggage tote. (Just deciding on colour!) and I came across this comment and wanted to let you know that Luisaviaroma has started to carry Celine as of about a month ago!


----------



## kobe939

thanks for letting me know, bag'hem, you wear it so well...as usual! 



bag'hem all said:


> Thanks dear. I do hope I do get to get hold of a Phantom in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a follow-up picture of it being worn on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in the Celine shop at TST, in Hong Kong. HTH


----------



## bag'hem all

kobe939 said:


> thanks for letting me know, bag'hem, you wear it so well...as usual!



Hi I just realized, I forgot to answer your other question. My sister bought it for me. She didn't show me the receipt yet but it's roughly around US$1150 or HK$ 9000.


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Hi, can anyone here help me with the luggage size.....what size are luggage celine bags came? Can anyone tell me the price in Australia.? Thanks a lot


----------



## kobe939

bag'hem all said:


> Hi I just realized, I forgot to answer your other question. My sister bought it for me. She didn't show me the receipt yet but it's roughly around US$1150 or HK$ 9000.


 
Thanks for letting me know. I am contemplating if I should get the blue/burgundy cabas, the leather looks so soft and yummy.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Just got my first Celine today. This may be the beginning of a very expensive love affair.



welcome to the wonderful (and yes, can be quite expensive) world of celine babe!! great choice for a first


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> welcome to the wonderful (and yes, can be quite expensive) world of celine babe!! great choice for a first



Hehe thanks honey!! I'm dying for a Cobalt.


----------



## bag'hem all

kobe939 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I am contemplating if I should get the blue/burgundy cabas, the leather looks so soft and yummy.



I don't think i have seen that combo yet but I could imagine how beautiful that would be. Did you find one already? Are you purchasing this on site or having it shipped?

I found a bi color camel fuschia pink, this time a horizontal Cabas. The leather is soft and supple. I am a sucker for Cabas style bags. It's very light and chic. IMHO. Do share pics when you get yours.


----------



## kobe939

bag'hem all said:


> I don't think i have seen that combo yet but I could imagine how beautiful that would be. Did you find one already? Are you purchasing this on site or having it shipped?
> 
> I found a bi color camel fuschia pink, this time a horizontal Cabas. The leather is soft and supple. I am a sucker for Cabas style bags. It's very light and chic. IMHO. Do share pics when you get yours.


 
here is the link to the bag, I think you will like it!
http://www.celine.com/en/index.asp#/fall-acc-2011/9?info

I found one at SAKS and I know they are available at NM too, but not sure which store. I am a sucker for cabas style bags too, especially the vertical style. It makes me feel slimmer (in my imagination ).

Bi color camel fuschia pink sounds yummy too, are you going to get it?


----------



## Mediana

Sophia. said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I have been heeeavily lurking this thread for a while since I am contemplating the luggage tote. (Just deciding on colour!) and I came across this comment and wanted to let you know that Luisaviaroma has started to carry Celine as of about a month ago!



Yes, Luisaviaroma has Celine, and they have had it for some time but not on the web site since Celine doesn't allow it.


----------



## Sophia.

Mediana said:


> Yes, Luisaviaroma has Celine, and they have had it for some time but not on the web site since Celine doesn't allow it.


 
I realized this immediately after I posted haha I'm sorry. I knew they had ready to wear for a while but I just recently started to see the bags, but alas they are not on the website. I'm not sure if maybe you could do phone orders though? They have a good amount of stock right now from what I've seen, so you never know.


----------



## bag'hem all

kobe939 said:


> here is the link to the bag, I think you will like it!
> http://www.celine.com/en/index.asp#/fall-acc-2011/9?info
> 
> I found one at SAKS and I know they are available at NM too, but not sure which store. I am a sucker for cabas style bags too, especially the vertical style. It makes me feel slimmer (in my imagination ).
> 
> Bi color camel fuschia pink sounds yummy too, are you going to get it?



Thanks for sharing the link. It's pretty, I love how Celine pairs the bi-color Cabas'. They are unique in their own way. 

Yes, I think I will. *snickering*


----------



## readdict

Posting my new Celine, a Horizontal Bi-Cabas in Primary Red and Mini Luggage in Grainy Anthracite.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## cotonblanc

​ 
céline shoulder luggage in smooth black (barely a month old) and bi-cabas in linen and smooth black leather (7 months old!)

didn't exactly plan to purchase the luggage shopper that fine day but after holding, carrying and touching it, i felt so attached to it! that is strange. never thought i'd find one just by strolling into a duty-free store. but i must say that i'm terribly pleased with it! aiming for a medium one next! p.s, i'm a guy.


----------



## sarah7487

Here's mine!


----------



## LVLux

Lovely new additions!


----------



## ratrat

This is getting out of hand... I'm done now (honest)!!


----------



## birkin girl

Love your trio.! I just got my cobalt and now want the same suede you have... How's it wearing..??


----------



## minnie04

my micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick  
i am so happy with these 2 bags.


----------



## mothegotogirl

Denim Celine Mini with black leather trim AND taupe phantom luggage at Saks. 617-937-5255 ask for Monique.


----------



## lisatedja

do you have her email?


----------



## mothegotogirl

lisatedja said:


> do you have her email?



mo_lacy@sfa.com


----------



## lisatedja

mothegotogirl said:


> mo_lacy@sfa.com


Thanks !!


----------



## indi3r4

ratrat said:


> This is getting out of hand... I'm done now (honest)!!




I adore everything especially your envelope luggage! looks really good with the scarf!


----------



## indi3r4

minnie04 said:


> my micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick
> i am so happy with these 2 bags.



 
love it!


----------



## mothegotogirl

mothegotogirl said:


> mo_lacy@sfa.com





lisatedja said:


> Thanks !!




my apologies, her correct email is mo_lacy@s5a.com


----------



## AMJ

They are so pretty! Congratulations! 


minnie04 said:


> my micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick
> i am so happy with these 2 bags.


----------



## lisatedja

mothegotogirl said:


> my apologies, her correct email is mo_lacy@s5a.com


that's why i got a failure notice last night lol. but i've got her hold the denim luggage for me. but im not sure whether it is a nice colour or not


----------



## wintotty

My 2 new babies.


----------



## lamsis

zenith said:


> Here's a pic of my just arrived Shoulder Luggage in Camel smooth calf leather, pictured here with my Etoupe Garden Party. It is definitely taupe and very similar to Hermes Etoupe, except it has a tad more green in it.


nice duo


----------



## shopinator

Finally, I can check this off my list!  My new mini luggage:


----------



## Magda5

shopinator said:


> Finally, I can check this off my list!  My new mini luggage:




Congrats! She's a beauty! I recently purchased a phantom, but I keep coming back to this bag... enjoy!


----------



## Abtrust

This is a photo of my first Celine!  I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300.  This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL.  I've also got this Celine zip Cabas on layaway at Ann's FF.

http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/two_thirds_8_leadin.jpg


----------



## bumble1

shopinator said:


> Finally, I can check this off my list!  My new mini luggage:



Congrats!! This is my favorite bag I own.


----------



## chloella

gorgeous bag!


----------



## cheapmommy

Abtrust said:


> This is a photo of my first Celine!  I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300.  This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL.  I've also got this Celine zip Cabas on layaway at Ann's FF.
> 
> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/two_thirds_8_leadin.jpg



Wow!  What a great deal on the box bag and such a lovely color!  Congrats!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Abtrust said:


> This is a photo of my first Celine! I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300. This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL. I've also got this Celine zip Cabas on layaway at Ann's FF.
> 
> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/two_thirds_8_leadin.jpg


 

may i ask which NM outlet you found it at? thanks


----------



## sbelle

Abtrust said:


> This is a photo of my first Celine!  I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300.  This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL.



Lovely!!


----------



## Isabelfan

Abtrust said:


> This is a photo of my first Celine!  I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300.  This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL.  I've also got this Celine zip Cabas on layaway at Ann's FF.
> 
> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/two_thirds_8_leadin.jpg



A great color and size. Very practical gorgeous everyday bag! How lucky!


----------



## kobe939

lisatedja said:


> that's why i got a failure notice last night lol. but i've got her hold the denim luggage for me. but im not sure whether it is a nice colour or not



just wondering if you did purchase this after all.


----------



## chaneljumbo

In my new dress and my new love  a lipstick micro. I'm using this baby everyday!


----------



## jenayb

My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush??? 

(the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)


----------



## DollyGirl

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)



 Congrats~ I love this!!! Is this the smaller size?


----------



## crazyforbag

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)


 

it looks like light pink!! congrats! the color is gorgeous!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)








 Oh gosh

Huge congrats. I love it. it's a beautiful nude/blush shade that I have never seen before.


----------



## jenayb

DollyGirl said:


> Congrats~ I love this!!! Is this the smaller size?


 
 

It was $2150. My SA told me it was the large but now that it's here, it does seem small.  And really, I can't even be positive this is NUDE like he said. The colour code is 02FL. Anyone know??? 

Here it is in comparison to my Mini Luggage:








crazyforbag said:


> it looks like light pink!! congrats! the color is gorgeous!


 
Thank you! It is darker in person thankfully! 



joyceluvsbags said:


> Oh gosh
> 
> Huge congrats. I love it. it's a beautiful nude/blush shade that I have never seen before.


 
Thanks sweetie!! Honestly I have never seen this colour, either. I bought it sight unseen because my Saks SA is in ATL and... Hmm. Is it nude?! Lol!


----------



## jenayb

Abtrust said:


> This is a photo of my first Celine! I found it at Neiman's outlet for $2300. This is the Instagram photo of it - it's the plum leather so has much more of a rich color IRL. I've also got this Celine zip Cabas on layaway at Ann's FF.
> 
> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa324/allisontrustyt/two_thirds_8_leadin.jpg


 


$2300 @ a NM outlet?! You lucky girl!!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> It was $2150. My SA told me it was the large but now that it's here, it does seem small.  And really, I can't even be positive this is NUDE like he said. The colour code is 02FL. Anyone know???
> 
> Here it is in comparison to my Mini Luggage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is darker in person thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!! Honestly I have never seen this colour, either. I bought it sight unseen because my Saks SA is in ATL and... Hmm. Is it nude?! Lol!



Welcomes!! Yes that is nude! for sure. Whats the interior like it's beautiful. Congrats again!


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> Welcomes!! Yes that is nude! for sure. Whats the interior like it's beautiful. Congrats again!


 
Yay thank you! 

The interior is amazeballs!!!! Such supple suede!!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> Yay thank you!
> 
> The interior is amazeballs!!!! Such supple suede!!!



Yes I knew it would be suede omg I love it I love it. YOU have impeccable taste. Enjoy


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> Yes I knew it would be suede omg I love it I love it. YOU have impeccable taste. Enjoy


 
Hehe. Aw thank you!!


----------



## imlvholic

bag'hem all said:


> Thanks dear. I do hope I do get to get hold of a Phantom in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a follow-up picture of it being worn on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in the Celine shop at TST, in Hong Kong. HTH



Wow! Bag'em all, good to see you here, nice Cabas. The combo is so versatile, love Celine Cabas too, i got it in Black/ beige Horizontal. Very very comfortable bag & so Classic! 
Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)





jenaywins said:


> It was $2150. My SA told me it was the large but now that it's here, it does seem small.  And really, I can't even be positive this is NUDE like he said. The colour code is 02FL. Anyone know???
> 
> Here it is in comparison to my Mini Luggage:



they look really light (and almost white in the second picture).. gorgeous nevertheless!! congrats J.. can we get mod pics? 
can't wait to see the other ones..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> they look really light (and almost white in the second picture).. gorgeous nevertheless!! congrats J.. can we get mod pics?
> can't wait to see the other ones..



Yes, it photographed quite strangely! :weird: 

And thank you, love! 

It's sleeping in its dust bag right now - DBF is on his way home! :ninja: Hehe!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> It was $2150. My SA told me it was the large but now that it's here, it does seem small.  And really, I can't even be positive this is NUDE like he said. The colour code is 02FL. Anyone know???
> 
> Here it is in comparison to my Mini Luggage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is darker in person thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!! Honestly I have never seen this colour, either. I bought it sight unseen because my Saks SA is in ATL and... Hmm. Is it nude?! Lol!




Gorgeous! I haven't seen that color before either. Can't wait t see more pics!


----------



## todtor

Introducing my first Celine bag


----------



## alisonanna

I'm crazy for colorblocking!


----------



## jenayb

todtor said:


> Introducing my first Celine bag


 
That may be your first, but it won't be your last!!!! 

It's gorgy! So jealous! Congrats! 



alisonanna said:


> I'm crazy for colorblocking!


 
OMG that pop of blue!!


----------



## kburns2000

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)


 
Ohhh congrats!! Do you have any mod pics? Are you in love? I have my eye on a Phantom next


----------



## jenayb

kburns2000 said:


> Ohhh congrats!! Do you have any mod pics? Are you in love? I have my eye on a Phantom next


 
I'll try to take some mod pics for you tonight to give you an idea of the size, shape, and the way it carries. I did, however, take a shameless pic of her riding to work with me today. 

See how the colour looks different where the sun is hitting her? I totally recommend this bag in this specific colour. Gorgeous... Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bagladee

jenaywins said:


> I'll try to take some mod pics for you tonight to give you an idea of the size, shape, and the way it carries. I did, however, take a shameless pic of her riding to work with me today.
> 
> See how the colour looks different where the sun is hitting her? I totally recommend this bag in this specific colour. Gorgeous... Absolutely stunning.


 
Stunning!!! Absolutely love the color!!! Congrats on a gorgeous new bag


----------



## DollyGirl

jenaywins said:


> I'll try to take some mod pics for you tonight to give you an idea of the size, shape, and the way it carries. I did, however, take a shameless pic of her riding to work with me today.
> 
> See how the colour looks different where the sun is hitting her? I totally recommend this bag in this specific colour. Gorgeous... Absolutely stunning.



 This looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## kburns2000

jenaywins said:


> I'll try to take some mod pics for you tonight to give you an idea of the size, shape, and the way it carries. I did, however, take a shameless pic of her riding to work with me today.
> 
> See how the colour looks different where the sun is hitting her? I totally recommend this bag in this specific colour. Gorgeous... Absolutely stunning.



It is so pretty! Very feminine and girly, love it! Looking forward to your mod pics - yay!!! Congrats


----------



## rdgldy

such a beautiful color!  I could never wear such a light one though-it would be ruined in minutes.


----------



## rdgldy

My new luggage mini in smooth black.  The only reason I am looking forward to getting back to work is to wear my new bag.


----------



## crazyforbag

jenaywins said:


> I'll try to take some mod pics for you tonight to give you an idea of the size, shape, and the way it carries. I did, however, take a shameless pic of her riding to work with me today.
> 
> See how the colour looks different where the sun is hitting her? I totally recommend this bag in this specific colour. Gorgeous... Absolutely stunning.


 

it is beautiful!! I don't have this bag but i have bal praline RGGH city that i haven't used once since i bought it in May. I am worry that i will get dirt on my bag.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, ladies!  

*Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words! 

This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!

Citrine Mini






Most accurate colour representation:


----------



## Shopholicmum11

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words!
> 
> This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!
> 
> Citrine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most accurate colour representation:



Hi there,....just wondering how much you pay for the mini Celine in saks America price?thanks.....


----------



## jenayb

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Hi there,....just wondering how much you pay for the mini Celine in saks America price?thanks.....



Humm. I think it was $1750 + tax.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words!
> 
> This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!
> 
> Citrine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most accurate colour representation:




Gorgeous! The more I see this color, the more I fall in love.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Gorgeous! The more I see this color, the more I fall in love.



Do it. Get one.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Do it. Get one.



Enabler!

Soooo tempting. It's probably good this color is so hard to find!!! If I walked in and saw it on the shelf if would be hard to resist.


----------



## Shopholicmum11

jenaywins said:


> Humm. I think it was $1750 + tax.



Thanks.....love it a lot....but i am in Melbourne Australia....got no stock of Celine luggage...shame.....


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Enabler!
> 
> Soooo tempting. It's probably good this color is so hard to find!!! If I walked in and saw it on the shelf if would be hard to resist.



Girl, sight unseen this colour is hard to resist! 

My SA called me while I was at lunch with a girlfriend at Chipotle, and said, "I have a surpriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise for you!"


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Girl, sight unseen this colour is hard to resist!
> 
> My SA called me while I was at lunch with a girlfriend at Chipotle, and said, "I have a surpriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise for you!"




Now that's my kind of surprise!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Now that's my kind of surprise!



Hehe!! :giggles:


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)



  That's so purdy!!!!


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> That's so purdy!!!!





Thanks love!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words!
> 
> This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!
> 
> Citrine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most accurate colour representation:


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


>



Hehe!! :giggles:

Girl I know you got bitten by the Celine bug much harder than me.... Any new goodies??


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!! :giggles:
> 
> Girl I know you got bitten by the Celine bug much harder than me.... Any new goodies??



No, I think you've waaaay surpassed me!  

I am still waiting (seems like forever) for my two Mini Luggages.  I only have one Mini and two Boxes so far.


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> No, I think you've waaaay surpassed me!
> 
> I am still waiting (seems like forever) for my two Mini Luggages.  I only have one Mini and two Boxes so far.



Two Boxes 

Have you seen the leopard box??????


----------



## todtor

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words!
> 
> This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!
> 
> Citrine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most accurate colour representation:



Love love this fab Citrine mini.... and I also love your Phantom in nude.
You really make me jealous. I need my 2nd baggggggg 55555


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Two Boxes
> 
> Have you seen the leopard box??????



Yes, I have!  

Bad girl!    Stop trying to enable!!!


----------



## indi3r4

rdgldy said:


> My new luggage mini in smooth black.  The only reason I am looking forward to getting back to work is to wear my new bag.



i love how sleek the luggage look in black.. they look great on you! 



jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> *Rdg*, I know I already commented in the CL subforum, but I just love love LOVE your new black Mini! It is gorgeous beyond any words!
> 
> This was waiting on my front porch when I got home. I'm so glad my Saks SA was able to find a couple new babies for my home!
> 
> Citrine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most accurate colour representation:




Another gorgeous color!! I love it!!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for all the kind words, dolls. 

I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!

(to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)


----------



## LVLux

You are adorable & the mini fits you perfectly!


----------



## jenayb

LVLux said:


> You are adorable & the mini fits you perfectly!


 


Oh thank you! :kiss:


----------



## baglovwer

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry.
> 
> Thank you so much for the pics...you're pretty and you wear the bag so well! I love wearing black so I think The color will work with me.
> 
> More questions:
> 1) how does phantom weight compare to mini luggage?
> 2) how do you plan to protect this color? Please let me know product to use.
> 
> Again, much appreciated! It's so funny cause I was on the phone with an SA yesterday and as I was asking about that bag which they had on the floor, someone came in and bought it on the spot!
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## jenayb

baglovwer said:


> Thank you so much for the pics...you're pretty and you wear the bag so well! I love wearing black so I think The color will work with me.
> 
> More questions:
> 1) how does phantom weight compare to mini luggage?
> 2) how do you plan to protect this color? Please let me know product to use.
> 
> Again, much appreciated! It's so funny cause I was on the phone with an SA yesterday and as I was asking about that bag which they had on the floor, someone came in and bought it on the spot!
> 
> Thank you again!


 
 Thank you - that is really sweet of you. I wear a LOT of black, I think it's definitely the chicest and more flattering colour for me personally - and this bag has been looking fab with everything I've worn it with. 

1. I find that the Phantom is much the same in terms of weight; the Mini may be a slight bit heavier, though, TBH.
2. You know, I've been thinking about that. I use Meltonian Protectant Spray on my high end shoes - but really only the exotics. I _believe_ that you may use this spray on suede/leather but I'm honestly terrified of spraying this bag and altering the colour. I definitely need to give some more thought to this. 

My SA has a Nude Phanton identical to mine in his hand as we speak so if you need a recommendation, please PM me and I'll give you his cell number. He is extremely responsive and has been able to track down items for me that are NOT readily available. He's a super star.


----------



## cheapmommy

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)



You look amazing! and so do your bags!!  Amazing collection!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)



  
just gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

cheapmommy said:


> You look amazing! and so do your bags!! Amazing collection!!


 


Aw! Thank you!!!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> just gorgeous!!


----------



## DollyGirl

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)



 Very nice! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## jenayb

DollyGirl said:


> Very nice! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## dianatdc

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)


 
The phantom looks great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

dianatdc said:


> The phantom looks great on you.  Congrats!





Thank you!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)


Love your bag! You wear it well! This is OT but....I love the cabinet in your pic that houses your shoes! Is it a built-in or a free standing cabinet? I am in dire need of more space for my shoes!! TIA!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your bag! You wear it well! This is OT but....I love the cabinet in your pic that houses your shoes! Is it a built-in or a free standing cabinet? I am in dire need of more space for my shoes!! TIA!!



Thank you so much! 

It's a free standing cabinet! I love it because I get to wake up and look at my shoes. DBF hates it because he gets to wake up and look at my shoes.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It's a free standing cabinet! I love it because I get to wake up and look at my shoes. DBF hates it because he gets to wake up and look at my shoes.


HA! Do you mind me asking where you got it and if it was made for another purpose? Since I can only see part of it in the pic.....unless you wouldn't mind taking a better pic of it........it's difficult to tell. Thanks so much and I love your shoe collection!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> HA! Do you mind me asking where you got it and if it was made for another purpose? Since I can only see part of it in the pic.....unless you wouldn't mind taking a better pic of it........it's difficult to tell. Thanks so much and I love your shoe collection!!



OT but... Thank you. You are so sweet! It's actually... Get ready... An Ikea book shelf unit with glass doors!!! 

I'll message you!


----------



## Gablala

Celine Luggage Dome


----------



## dianatdc

I know most favor the Celine Mini Luggage as I do, but I wanted to wear the same luxurious leather on my shoulder so I got myself a Burgundy Shoulder Luggage:











Thanks to my Nordstrom SA Chris Angelle, he found me a brand new Burgundy Shoulder in pristine condition.  I love this rich wine color!


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeous!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> OT but... Thank you. You are so sweet! It's actually... Get ready... An Ikea book shelf unit with glass doors!!!
> 
> I'll message you!


Thanks soooo much! I thought it looked like a book cabinet. Who cares though since it gets the job done so well! I will have to make a trip to our local IKEA!


----------



## LadyCupid

siyg said:


>


 
Can anyone tell me what colors are these? Is it still available to order? I love the contrast. How much is this in the mini size?


----------



## jenayb

yodaling1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what colors are these? Is it still available to order? I love the contrast. How much is this in the mini size?



I have not seen this combination available in stores for quite some time now....


----------



## kobe939

Congrats, it's a beautiful color, very and rich wine color!




dianatdc said:


> I know most favor the Celine Mini Luggage as I do, but I wanted to wear the same luxurious leather on my shoulder so I got myself a Burgundy Shoulder Luggage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my Nordstrom SA Chris Angelle, he found me a brand new Burgundy Shoulder in pristine condition.  I love this rich wine color!


----------



## bag'hem all

imlvholic said:


> Wow! Bag'em all, good to see you here, nice Cabas. The combo is so versatile, love Celine Cabas too, i got it in Black/ beige Horizontal. Very very comfortable bag & so Classic!
> Congrats!


 

Hey there, I know, what are we doing in the Celine thread? lol 

I'm loving how light the Cabas is with oh so soft leather, Congrats on your Cabas, the Black/Beige combo is so Classy... I got a Horizontal Bi-Cabas (haven't taken pics of her yet) in the Tan/Fuchia Pink and one More Pre-order Vertical Bi-Cabas. And got a Black Phantom (still on her way). Am really excited to get them.


----------



## bag'hem all

alisonanna said:


> I'm crazy for colorblocking!



Lovely, am glad you finally found one.



jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4)



These mod pics of yours made my day. You look lovely and chic and I love your Phantom.


----------



## jenayb

bag'hem all said:


> Lovely, am glad you finally found one.
> 
> 
> 
> These mod pics of yours made my day. You look lovely and chic and I love your Phantom.



 Wow! Thank you!


----------



## dianatdc

kobe939 said:


> Congrats, it's a beautiful color, very and rich wine color!



Thanks, kobe939. And congrats on getting your red Micro!


----------



## LadyCupid

jenaywins said:


> I have not seen this combination available in stores for quite some time now....



Oh no!! I love this color. So is it a discontinued color? Do you know if that dark color is black or navy? It would be nice if it is actually golden sand and dark navy!


----------



## imlvholic

bag'hem all said:


> Hey there, I know, what are we doing in the Celine thread? lol
> 
> I'm loving how light the Cabas is with oh so soft leather, Congrats on your Cabas, the Black/Beige combo is so Classy... I got a Horizontal Bi-Cabas (haven't taken pics of her yet) in the Tan/Fuchia Pink and one More Pre-order Vertical Bi-Cabas. And got a Black Phantom (still on her way). Am really excited to get them.



Wooow!!! Tan/Fuschia Cabas sound delicious, i can't wait to see pics. Yap! Celine got me too & these Cabas are so light to carry, in fact i'm using it as my hand carry purse right now that i'm travelling. The black half bottom helps a lot to not to worry about it.  
Plus you can fit a lot, very comfortable on the shoulder, i really love it.

Congrats on your Celine haul.


----------



## jenayb

Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:

Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!



although you're not feeling it J, they look absolutely gorgeous on you!  but what's not, right?


----------



## mundodabolsa

* jenaywins * you don't live in london, do you? I swear a tall blonde girl with that exact bag walked by me today as I was waiting at the bus stop.  your british twin


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> although you're not feeling it J, they look absolutely gorgeous on you!  but what's not, right?


 
Thank you, sweet pea. 

The bag is honestly a lot more bright and shocking yellow in person...  



mundodabolsa said:


> * jenaywins *you don't live in london, do you? I swear a tall blonde girl with that exact bag walked by me today as I was waiting at the bus stop. your british twin


 
Lol! That is too funny!! I'm in Arizona!


----------



## HeathJo

todtor said:


> Love love this fab Citrine mini.... and I also love your Phantom in nude.
> You really make me jealous. I need my 2nd baggggggg 55555


 I second that! They are both beautimous, and GREAT photos!!!



jenaywins said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, dolls.
> 
> I've received a TON of PMs requesting mod pics, so here they are. They are crappy and I'm sorry. Hehe!
> 
> (to give you an idea of size, I am 5'4) :




 I ADORE all these modeling pics--you are absolutely gorgeous and precious! The bags are fab, yet you outshine them, I must say  I think the Citrine is tres cool, yet only you can decide what is right for you. The color looks like Autumn leaves to me, that pale yellow that is mixed in with all the oranges and browns. . .The nude phantom is killer also, will go with anything!!! Congrats!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## crazyforbag

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!


 
you and the yellow mini are both beautiful!!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> I second that! They are both beautimous, and GREAT photos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE all these modeling pics--you are absolutely gorgeous and precious! The bags are fab, yet you outshine them, I must say  I think the Citrine is tres cool, yet only you can decide what is right for you. The color looks like Autumn leaves to me, that pale yellow that is mixed in with all the oranges and browns. . .The nude phantom is killer also, will go with anything!!! Congrats!


[/QUOTE]



crazyforbag said:


> you and the yellow mini are both beautiful!!


 


Oh thank you!!


----------



## youlockoh

hi ladies, all your bags are gorgeous 
i finally hunted down my celine after months of searching!!
My mini luggage tote is on it's way as i type, i will post pictures when it arrives
but has anyone sprayed their bags to protect them? if so has the color of the leather changed at all after you sprayed it? should i not spray my bag? i haven't decided yet... what should i doo!!


----------



## jenayb

youlockoh said:


> hi ladies, all your bags are gorgeous
> i finally hunted down my celine after months of searching!!
> My mini luggage tote is on it's way as i type, i will post pictures when it arrives
> but has anyone sprayed their bags to protect them? if so has the color of the leather changed at all after you sprayed it? should i not spray my bag? i haven't decided yet... what should i doo!!



You should follow this thread, there are some responses in there on this topic. I personally have not treated any of my bags - Celine or otherwise. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-leather-bags-do-you-treat-or-waterproof-703434.html


----------



## kburns2000

I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Stunning bag!


----------



## jenayb

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way



Woohoo! Bag twins!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!




Are you kidding?! I love this on you!


----------



## dreamlet

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way




Congratulations!
It is hard to stop at just one!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Are you kidding?! I love this on you!



Really?? Be honest babe... Do you love it? I'm SO on the fence!!


----------



## christy n

Just got this tricolor luggage tote today at the Neimans at Beverly hills.  So excited! My first luggage tote.  One is an instagram pic and the other is a regular pic to see the different coloring, I think the original picture shows the true colors better.


----------



## AMJ

You look great! 



jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Really?? Be honest babe... Do you love it? I'm SO on the fence!!



Seriously! I love that first picture! 

But you need to loooove it, that's what's important. 

Every time I pull out my lipstick mini it brings a smile to my face


----------



## dianatdc

christy n said:


> Just got this tricolor luggage tote today at the Neimans at Beverly hills.  So excited! My first luggage tote.  One is an instagram pic and the other is a regular pic to see the different coloring, I think the original picture shows the true colors better.



Congrats!  I love the color-blocking on this mini!


----------



## HeathJo

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way
> 
> That is a great bag and your pics do it justice. Congrats on your new Celine!



I agree. It highlights your hair and skin tone, and I like the color being a pale yellow, almost a neutral. I have seen this IRL and it blew me over. Not mustard or golden. A lovely pale marigold almost. 
Like a nude yellow. Very flattering esp on you!


----------



## galex101404

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!



I think this color looks AMAZING on you  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## youlockoh

My baby came in the mail today!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love your new mini! I have this bag and absolutely love it in this color and leather! Enjoy!


----------



## jenayb

Oh I love it!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way



 Congrats! I have a burgundy luggage too and I love it so much!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!



I think it looks great on you. Citrine is such a nice colour!


----------



## DollyGirl

youlockoh said:


> My baby came in the mail today!!



Congrats! It's so pretty


----------



## littlerock

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way








Are you kidding me with this? That just might be the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen.


----------



## amazigrace

jenaywins said:


> Just wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Citrine for anyone who is curious. I snapped these on my way out the door - no I don't roll around our house in sunglasses. :giggles:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I'm feeling this bag! The colour is a little bright for me!



Beautiful bag, beautiful color on you!

*youlockoh,* LOVE your new beauty! Such a yummy color, too. Congratulations!


----------



## jennitajen

Does anyone know how can I find my old posts? I'm new here  Thank you.


----------



## jenayb

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words. I appreciate it, and I think you are all lovely.


----------



## HeathJo

youlockoh said:


> My baby came in the mail today!!
> It is magnificent! Is that smooth camel?





jenaywins said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your kind words. I appreciate it, and I think you are all lovely.


Awwwww


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> Awwwww


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Seriously! I love that first picture!
> 
> But you need to loooove it, that's what's important.
> 
> Every time I pull out my lipstick mini it brings a smile to my face


 
Thank you. 

You are right... That yellow is definitely stunning. She is a keeper.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You are right... That yellow is definitely stunning. She is a keeper.


----------



## ntntgo

I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I 
have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now 
obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).

Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.

Phantom in nude
Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
Phantom in Violet Blue

So in love with these bags.

Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.


----------



## ntntgo

littlerock said:


> Are you kidding me with this? That just might be the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen.


 
Oh, yeah, this is a bad new part of the forum to be trolling around. Love this color.


----------



## dreamlet

ntntgo said:


> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.




Welcome to Celine!! 

I am quietly dying for your violet blue phantom. What a gorgeous color. 

And a very nice start to your collection, I might add!


----------



## ntntgo

youlockoh said:


> hi ladies, all your bags are gorgeous
> i finally hunted down my celine after months of searching!!
> My mini luggage tote is on it's way as i type, i will post pictures when it arrives
> but has anyone sprayed their bags to protect them? if so has the color of the leather changed at all after you sprayed it? should i not spray my bag? i haven't decided yet... what should i doo!!


 
First of all congrats on finding your bag. Just to chime in, I have a whole thread about water/stainproofing exotics but I cover bags as well.  
I have water/stainproofed all of my new bags.  Here's a link to the thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/water-stainproofing-exotics-670880.html


----------



## ntntgo

dreamlet said:


> Welcome to Celine!!
> 
> I am quietly dying for your violet blue phantom. What a gorgeous color.
> 
> And a very nice start to your collection, I might add!


 
Thank you so much for the warm welcome.  I'm excited to expand my collection.  I am so loving the Celines.


----------



## youlockoh

HeathJo said:


> Awwwww



thankyouuu 
It's actually darker than the camel, it looks alot darker in person than in the picture. I was waiting for the smooth camel for months, but my girl stephanie at bergdorf emailed me and told me she liked this color better and i'd be nuts not to go with it, she called it taupe, i'm not sure if thats actually the proper name of the color but i'm so happy i decided to go with the bag!


----------



## HeathJo

youlockoh said:


> thankyouuu
> It's actually darker than the camel, it looks alot darker in person than in the picture. I was waiting for the smooth camel for months, but my girl stephanie at bergdorf emailed me and told me she liked this color better and i'd be nuts not to go with it, she called it taupe, i'm not sure if thats actually the proper name of the color but i'm so happy i decided to go with the bag!


 

Well she steered you right, it is magnifique!!! It looks like a light caramel, smooth and creamy. . .YUMMY!!!



> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, Jenay is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.



Welcome! What a fab start into Celine! That is what sisters are for. . .


----------



## imlvholic

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way



Ahhhhhhh...... Sigh..... I can't wait 'till the moment when my Micro Burgundy exactly like your gorgeous Mini will be in my arms... Counting the days....

She's so so gorgeous rich wine, Amazing color. Congrats!


----------



## dianatdc

ntntgo said:


> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1481410&d=1315440635

Love your Phantoms especially the Violet Blue.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome.  I'm excited to expand my collection.  I am so loving the Celines.



Oh sis! You made it over here!!!


----------



## indi3r4

ntntgo said:


> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.



wowwww.. you start out with a bang, Nat!!  I love them all but that phantom blue  can't wait to see how the collection expand!
and I'm so excited to see more and more Loubs ladies in this part


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You are right... That yellow is definitely stunning. She is a keeper.



glad that you decide to keep it, she's a stunner and so are you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ntntgo said:


> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.


 
*nat *they are all gorgeous! what a way to start! congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> I'm new to the Celine part of TPF but I see my sis, *Jenay* is long been here. I
> have recently jumped on to the Celine bandwagon. And, thanks to Jenay, am now
> obsessed (like Chanel & Louboutin wasn't bad enough).
> 
> Here are my 3 new Celines, my first but hardly my last.
> 
> Phantom in nude
> Luggage Tote in Tri-Color Navy/Brown/Black
> Phantom in Violet Blue
> 
> So in love with these bags.
> 
> Thanks for adding yet another expenditure, sis.


 
Love ya sis.  ... Oh, and love that Violet!!!!!! 



indi3r4 said:


> glad that you decide to keep it, she's a stunner and so are you!


 
 Thank you, gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!! 







Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".


 
love it! A staple for sure!


----------



## MarsG

You look so pretty!! 



jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".


----------



## MarsG

I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly


----------



## amazigrace

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".




It's gorgeous, *jenay!* Love your dress, too!


----------



## amazigrace

MarsG said:


> I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly



Beautiful with the twilly!


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> It's gorgeous, *jenay!* Love your dress, too!


 


Thank you, *C*!


----------



## jenayb

MarsG said:


> I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly


 
Oh my!


----------



## HandbagAngel

After seeing Megs' Liptstick Red Mini on the Blog Entries, I had to have it!  And, this is the one got me hooked!


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> After seeing Megs' Liptstick Red Mini on the Blog Entries, I had to have it! And, this is the one got me hooked!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! *Nat* is here! 

Love, love, love the nude Phantom.... LOVE!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *Jenay*!! GOOOORGEOUS!

Oh dear, lipstick red is divine... *handbag angel*, you may be held personally responsible for my actions


----------



## HandbagAngel

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous *Jenay*!! GOOOORGEOUS!
> 
> Oh dear, lipstick red is divine... *handbag angel*, you may be held personally responsible for my actions


 

That's how Megs did to me!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".




Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous *Jenay*!! GOOOORGEOUS!
> 
> Oh dear, lipstick red is divine... *handbag angel*, you may be held personally responsible for my actions


----------



## dreamlet

MarsG said:


> I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly




Soooo pretty. Look at that soft smooshy leather!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## Alina1988

Perfect bags!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

taking this baby out again yesterday..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> taking this baby out again yesterday..



Oh girl. You're just perfection.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".



everything looks good on you J! and it's a staple for sure


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> everything looks good on you J! and it's a staple for sure


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".


 
STUNNING!!! And the bag aint' bad either 



MarsG said:


> I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly


 
How cute!!! PLaying dress up with the bag, and it looks fab!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> STUNNING!!! And the bag aint' bad either
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!!! PLaying dress up with the bag, and it looks fab!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Oh girl. You're just perfection.



babe, you're just too much!


----------



## HeathJo

INDIE you are a "Foxy lady" with your Cobalt!!! So happy you got her


----------



## LVLux

Love all the pretty colors & indie I still have not taken my Cobalt out-I love the pebbled but am so nervous about wearing the smooth mini's-how did Cobalt hold up?


----------



## jenayb

LVLux said:


> Love all the pretty colors & indie I still have not taken my Cobalt out-I love the pebbled but am so nervous about wearing the smooth mini's-how did Cobalt hold up?



May I offer an answer? 

I find that the Smooths scratch more easily, especially in darker colours. That bein said, outside of that issue they are incredibly durable. I just love all of mine. Don't be afraid to use yours and enjoy them! They're meant to be work and loved!


----------



## HeathJo

My Cobalt Nano has been used to hell and back with my twins, and looks new still!!


----------



## LVLux

Ok-I will brave the cobalt-Thanks for the Bag Love!


----------



## Bethc

indi3r4 said:


> taking this baby out again yesterday..



OMG... Gorgeous!!  I've been trying to resist the cobalt, but this pic of you of is amazing!


----------



## armyofbirds

Purchased the lovely horizontal zipper cabas a couple of days ago in Paris.


----------



## dreamlet

indi3r4 said:


> taking this baby out again yesterday..



Love it!!!


----------



## dreamlet

armyofbirds said:


> Purchased the lovely horizontal zipper cabas a couple of days ago in Paris.



I am seriously considering this bag. Funny, as it doesn't close, which is what bothers me about the phantom. But somehow on the cabas it seems ok...


----------



## BellaShoes

*indi*, your bag is heavenly! I was in the City today, not a single siting.

*army*, great horizontal cabas!


----------



## NYCavalier

My red pebbled mini arrived!

(on top of my anthra mini)










My happy little Celine family!





Love these together!





sorry it's dark here so the pics are in artificial light, the colors are a little off


----------



## dreamlet

NYCavalier said:


> My red pebbled mini arrived!
> 
> (on top of my anthra mini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My happy little Celine family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's dark here so the pics are in artificial light, the colors are a little off



Lovely! I might need a cobalt to go with my lipstick mini!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wowza!!! *NY*, what a fabulous collection... little by no means!!!


----------



## Bethc

NYCavalier said:


> My red pebbled mini arrived!
> 
> (on top of my anthra mini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My happy little Celine family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's dark here so the pics are in artificial light, the colors are a little off



  so gorgeous!!  For years I drooled over your Chanel collection, now I'm in luv with your luggages!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> My new Black Mini arrived yesterday! I just LOVE it - such a staple, IMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics for reference. I am 5'4".


LOVE your black smooth leather! I think I've waited too long to find one now. After I got the camel in the smooth, I knew I needed one in black too. I prefer to buy them from NM or Saks so I can get my points on my card but both of my SA's couldn't find one! Boo Hoo! :cry:


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> LOVE your black smooth leather! I think I've waited too long to find one now. After I got the camel in the smooth, I knew I needed one in black too. I prefer to buy them from NM or Saks so I can get my points on my card but both of my SA's couldn't find one! Boo Hoo! :cry:



Thank you so much. If it makes you feel any better, I am dying for a smooth camel!!!


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> My red pebbled mini arrived!
> 
> (on top of my anthra mini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My happy little Celine family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's dark here so the pics are in artificial light, the colors are a little off



Oh my!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much. If it makes you feel any better, I am dying for a smooth camel!!!


LOL! Yes, it does since you've been on a roll lately!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> LOL! Yes, it does since you've been on a roll lately!



An incredibly expensive roll.


----------



## indi3r4

HeathJo said:


> INDIE you are a "Foxy lady" with your Cobalt!!! So happy you got her


Thank you sweetie  


LVLux said:


> Love all the pretty colors & indie I still have not taken my Cobalt out-I love the pebbled but am so nervous about wearing the smooth mini's-how did Cobalt hold up?





jenaywins said:


> May I offer an answer?
> 
> I find that the Smooths scratch more easily, especially in darker colours. That bein said, outside of that issue they are incredibly durable. I just love all of mine. Don't be afraid to use yours and enjoy them! They're meant to be work and loved!



^^ what Jenay said
I was worried at first but then after carrying it a couple of times and still no scratches, I start enjoying it a lil bit more.. The leather is durable and if you see scratches, just use baby wipes or leather conditioner to buff it.. That cobalt need to be seen, girl!! 



Bethc said:


> OMG... Gorgeous!!  I've been trying to resist the cobalt, but this pic of you of is amazing!



Thank you babe..  this is definitely one of the irresistible!



dreamlet said:


> Love it!!!





BellaShoes said:


> *indi*, your bag is heavenly! I was in the City today, not a single siting.
> 
> *army*, great horizontal cabas!



Thank you ladies! 
Bella, I was in the city earlier carrying it again!


----------



## pepsimax

My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:


----------



## HeathJo

LVLux said:


> Ok-I will brave the cobalt-Thanks for the Bag Love!


 


Bethc said:


> OMG... Gorgeous!! I've been trying to resist the cobalt, but this pic of you of is amazing!


 
Resistance is futile!! It will withstand anything if my toddlers have not left a mark yet, with wresting and spilling milkshakes and such. Go for it, ya'll!

pepsimax--OMG, MAGNIFIQUE!!!!


----------



## alisonanna

wow *pepsimax*!!  Jackpot!!
is the cabas a new color combination?  ooh, what I would give for any of your new bags/accessories!
Do you switch out your wallet easily?  I don't know if I could manage 2, but they sure are pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, *pepsi*!!! The phantom is fab!! *Jenay*, is that the same as yours?!


----------



## ceseeber

Wow *pepsimax* your phantom is to die for gorgeous....I want to reach into my screen and grab it, hug it and smell it!


----------



## kobe939

pepsimax said:


> My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:



 absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## pepsimax

HeathJO;thanks!
Alisonanna; I think its new, tag says Horizontal bi-cabas,PRALINE.
Wallet says BLUSH(cream/black),and the other wallet says FLESH.
I switch wallets easily,no problem
Bellashoes,Thanks,my phantom is TAUPE colour.
ceseeber,Thank you
kobe939,Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

So two weeks ago, my SA at NM in San Francisco sent me a text saying he has located one Celine... all he knew is it was Black, smooth or pebbly not sure.. do I want to grab it?

YESSSSSSS! He grabbed it for me and she was on her way.. albeit with the Labor Day holiday on approach, FEDEX ground would take a couple weeks.

As for texture, SA said most likely it was Pebbly/Grainy as he had not heard of any smooth out there for ages. 

As it goes, I have been refreshing tracking for two weeks.. anxiously waiting for Tuesday to arrive.

This morning, two days early, I glance out front and there is a giant box on my porch, she was out there in the cold all night!

I grabbed the box, slammed the door... opened it and what I found was...... 

_*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_ 

Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NYCavalier said:


> My red pebbled mini arrived!
> 
> (on top of my anthra mini)


 
 love both so much! congrats!!!!



pepsimax said:


> My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:


 
*pepsi *congrats on all your goodies!!!! LOVE the coloro of your phantom, is that considered nude?



BellaShoes said:


> _*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


 
*bbeeellllaaaa *seriously, I die! she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Oh *Bella* she is fabulous! I can't believe she spent the night outdoors camping, what a wonderful morning surprise.


----------



## indi3r4

pepsimax said:


> My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:


gorgeous!! now i want a wallet too.. 



BellaShoes said:


> So two weeks ago, my SA at NM in San Francisco sent me a text saying he has located one Celine... all he knew is it was Black, smooth or pebbly not sure.. do I want to grab it?
> 
> YESSSSSSS! He grabbed it for me and she was on her way.. albeit with the Labor Day holiday on approach, FEDEX ground would take a couple weeks.
> 
> As for texture, SA said most likely it was Pebbly/Grainy as he had not heard of any smooth out there for ages.
> 
> As it goes, I have been refreshing tracking for two weeks.. anxiously waiting for Tuesday to arrive.
> 
> This morning, two days early, I glance out front and there is a giant box on my porch, she was out there in the cold all night!
> 
> I grabbed the box, slammed the door... opened it and what I found was......
> 
> _*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



congrats Bella!


----------



## HeathJo

OK I am using the word "modeling" loosely here, as I neeed to lose QUITE a few pounds. Still, I need opinions about this shoulder luggage. HONEST opinions.

(Gulp) here goes. . .











Trying to suck it in!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> WOW, *pepsi*!!! The phantom is fab!! *Jenay*, is that the same as yours?!



Yep. That is the same one!



HeathJo said:


> OK I am using the word "modeling" loosely here, as I neeed to lose QUITE a few pounds. Still, I need opinions about this shoulder luggage. HONEST opinions.
> 
> (Gulp) here goes. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to suck it in!!!



I think you and the bag are both fab.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezzzzzzzzzzzzy*!!!!! YAY! Thank you love... 

Can you believe it *ceseeber*! Outside all night!!!! Thank you doll (btw, it is fab to 'see' you!)

Thank you again *indi*!!

*Jenay*, do you have pics of your nude/taupe phantom up anywhere? It's so dreamy!


----------



## BellaShoes

*heathjo*, I think your bag is fab!!! Is it burgundy? Gorgeous and who are you kidding, you are perfect the way you are


----------



## kburns2000

HeathJo said:


> OK I am using the word "modeling" loosely here, as I neeed to lose QUITE a few pounds. Still, I need opinions about this shoulder luggage. HONEST opinions.
> 
> (Gulp) here goes. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to suck it in!!!


 
You look beautiful! That bag is a keeper, so pretty and perfect for fall. It is a great "neutral" imo


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezzzzzzzzzzzzy*!!!!! YAY! Thank you love...
> 
> Can you believe it *ceseeber*! Outside all night!!!! Thank you doll (btw, it is fab to 'see' you!)
> 
> Thank you again *indi*!!
> 
> *Jenay*, do you have pics of your nude/taupe phantom up anywhere? It's so dreamy!




I do! They are posted somewhere around here!!


----------



## dianatdc

pepsimax said:


> My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:



Beautiful purchases.  I want that bicolor cabas.


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> I do! They are posted somewhere around here!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> My new Nude Phantom... Does anyone else feel like theirs is really blush???
> 
> (the pic makes it look lighter than it actually is - it's a super tough colour to capture)


----------



## dianatdc

HeathJo said:


> OK I am using the word "modeling" loosely here, as I neeed to lose QUITE a few pounds. Still, I need opinions about this shoulder luggage. HONEST opinions.
> 
> (Gulp) here goes. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to suck it in!!!



The Shoulder Burgundy Luggage looks great on you!  It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## FancyPants

pepsimax said:


> My new Phantom and Bio-cabas+ wallet:



Loving your new babies Pepsi! can I ask where you found the phantom? I'm all about the taupe right now


----------



## pepsimax

I got the Phantom in Bergen/Norway


----------



## FancyPants

^Thanks  could you also tell me the name of the store?  I think I have to give them a call hehe...


----------



## DanieC

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


Beautiful


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> I think you and the bag are both fab.


 
Aww, thanks babe! 



kburns2000 said:


> You look beautiful! That bag is a keeper, so pretty and perfect for fall. It is a great "neutral" imo


 
You are _way_ too kind, but thank you. I am thinking this is a neutral as well as a very hot color this season. Just hoping it remains a great staple.



dianatdc said:


> The Shoulder Burgundy Luggage looks great on you! It's definitely a keeper!


 
 Gee, all these sweet comments! Shucks, I am so grateful.



BellaShoes said:


> *heathjo*, I think your bag is fab!!! Is it burgundy? Gorgeous and who are you kidding, you are perfect the way you are


 
You ar such a sweetheart--Thank You!  I turned 40 in May and realize I need to take better care of myself, as I used to not even have to think about that stuff!(Yes, it is Burgundy!)


----------



## BellaShoes

^Yep, I hear ya! I hit that milestone last September and now I am staring down the road at 41!  

And the burgundy is fab!


----------



## galex101404

HeathJo said:


> Aww, thanks babe!
> 
> 
> 
> You are _way_ too kind, but thank you. I am thinking this is a neutral as well as a very hot color this season. Just hoping it remains a great staple.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, all these sweet comments! Shucks, I am so grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> You ar such a sweetheart--Thank You!  I turned 40 in May and realize I need to take better care of myself, as I used to not even have to think about that stuff!(Yes, it is Burgundy!)




You look GORGEOUS with the burgundy shoulder luggage!!

It's definitely a keeper for sure  I am LOVING that color on you


----------



## Gojiberry

eggpudding said:


> Some Celine Fall 2010 pics from the site blown up here: http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-26T06:29:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> My personal favourite that I'm lusting after is the lipstick red zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the taupe is gorge too!



The lipstick one is goooorgeous!  I want one!


----------



## Gojiberry

HandbagAngel said:


> After seeing Megs' Liptstick Red Mini on the Blog Entries, I had to have it!  And, this is the one got me hooked!



LOOOOOVE it!


----------



## calisnoopy

My Cobalt Nano just arrived!!


----------



## calisnoopy

My Black Nano i never posted...i got the black celine foxtail...the white one was too big/long for me...


----------



## indi3r4

^^I am loving all those cute Nano, calisnoopy!! congrats 



HeathJo said:


> OK I am using the word "modeling" loosely here, as I neeed to lose QUITE a few pounds. Still, I need opinions about this shoulder luggage. HONEST opinions.
> 
> (Gulp) here goes. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to suck it in!!!



Honey, you look great! and the bag is a keeper


----------



## BellaShoes

*calis*, the cobalt is divine!


----------



## HeathJo

BellaShoes said:


> ^Yep, I hear ya! I hit that milestone last September and now I am staring down the road at 41!
> 
> And the burgundy is fab!


 
Well, I just saw your pics and you look like I did before I had my precious twins! The reason for my weight gain is pure laziness and ice cream, though. I had lost all the weight after they were born only to gain it back again!!! AAAH!



galex101404 said:


> You look GORGEOUS with the burgundy shoulder luggage!!
> 
> It's definitely a keeper for sure  I am LOVING that color on you


 
Thanks, girl! You may have a reveal soon, also, yes? Now I am struggling between that color and a Smooth Camel Shoulder Luggage. Should I post a thread with a poll?



indi3r4 said:


> ^^I am loving all those cute Nano, calisnoopy!! congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, you look great! and the bag is a keeper


 
Thanks sweets! As stated above, should I go with Smooth Camel Shoulder instead?? I am thinking maybe it would be one I could use year-round. Might conduct a poll. . .

CALISNOOPY-- Your Cobalt is TDF and I love the Black Fox Tail on the Black Nano!  Hautelook had a sale on Michele Watches over the weekend and they had sport sail diamond in Gold and White Gold with Blue Faces (similar to Cobalt) Navy, and Red. Cost was 40% off, ranging from $688-$897 or something. I think they will go so cute with the colors of the Celine's out this season!!!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> Well, I just saw your pics and you look like I did before I had my precious twins! The reason for my weight gain is pure laziness and ice cream, though. I had lost all the weight after they were born only to gain it back again!!! AAAH!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl! You may have a reveal soon, also, yes? Now I am struggling between that color and a Smooth Camel Shoulder Luggage. Should I post a thread with a poll?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweets! As stated above, should I go with Smooth Camel Shoulder instead?? I am thinking maybe it would be one I could use year-round. Might conduct a poll. . .
> 
> CALISNOOPY-- Your Cobalt is TDF and I love the Black Fox Tail on the Black Nano!  Hautelook had a sale on Michele Watches over the weekend and they had sport sail diamond in Gold and White Gold with Blue Faces (similar to Cobalt) Navy, and Red. Cost was 40% off, ranging from $688-$897 or something. I think they will go so cute with the colors of the Celine's out this season!!!



Camel!!!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Camel!!!


 OK, I will start an official poll in another thread--minus the "modeling" pics!!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> OK, I will start an official poll in another thread--minus the "modeling" pics!!



I am after a Camel, too. Seriously... Such a staple.

Um, can you please make "BOTH" an option to vote? kthxbai.


----------



## BellaShoes

_kthxbai_ :giggles: bahahahaha, I had to google that... now, that is funny. Jenay made a funny


----------



## ceseeber

Voila! My black smooth mini arrived today and i'm thrilled how gorgeous it is. For reference this is the one from the Bonanza listing, listed as new with light scuffing.......I haven't found a single scratch


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

calisnoopy said:


> My Cobalt Nano just arrived!!
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-L3ElFbU_xK8/Tm5W5KK34YI/AAAAAAAABKE/fBz4OlXUilg/s640/IMAG0064.jpg


 
makes my heart pitter patter 


calisnoopy said:


> My Black Nano i never posted...i got the black celine foxtail...the white one was too big/long for me...
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-JRCYu0aqDFU/Tj1Bzu39XOI/AAAAAAAABC4/KA42AP0eF28/s400/IMG_0781.jpg


 
so fab! 



jenaywins said:


> I am after a Camel, too. Seriously... Such a staple.
> 
> Um, can you please make "BOTH" an option to vote? kthxbai.


 
Camel is on my list too! I need one for year round enjoyment!



ceseeber said:


> Voila! My black smooth mini arrived today and i'm thrilled how gorgeous it is. For reference this is the one from the Bonanza listing, listed as new with light scuffing.......I haven't found a single scratch


 
stunning!!!


----------



## einseine

calisnoopy said:


> My Cobalt Nano just arrived!!
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-L3ElFbU_xK8/Tm5W5KK34YI/AAAAAAAABKE/fBz4OlXUilg/s640/IMAG0064.jpg


 
Congrats!  VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## einseine

calisnoopy said:


> My Black Nano i never posted...i got the black celine foxtail...the white one was too big/long for me...
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-JRCYu0aqDFU/Tj1Bzu39XOI/AAAAAAAABC4/KA42AP0eF28/s400/IMG_0781.jpg


 
So cute!!!  I have never seen it IRL!  I want this~~~


----------



## einseine

DanieC said:


> Beautiful


 
*DanieC*, Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

ceseeber said:


> Voila! My black smooth mini arrived today and i'm thrilled how gorgeous it is. For reference this is the one from the Bonanza listing, listed as new with light scuffing.......I haven't found a single scratch



Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## lhloveay

My first Celine. My boyfriend bought this bag at London Harrods in July as my birthday present! It's the LARGE size.
ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8a2fd205jw1dl44jbltknj.jpgww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8a2fd205jw1dl44jbltknj.jpg


----------



## lhloveay

it seems too BIG in the 1st pic, i think the reason probably because of the camera angle. actually it's just ok, you can see it in the 2nd pic, usually i use it in this way.


----------



## lhloveay

I am a crazy fan of Blue, so i definitely can NOT miss this one! it's the MINI size. i bought it in August! LOVE it!


----------



## indi3r4

ceseeber said:


> Voila! My black smooth mini arrived today and i'm thrilled how gorgeous it is. For reference this is the one from the Bonanza listing, listed as new with light scuffing.......I haven't found a single scratch



great deals! congrats on that sexy black mini.. 



lhloveay said:


> My first Celine. My boyfriend bought this bag at London Harrods in July as my birthday present! It's the LARGE size.
> ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8a2fd205jw1dl44jbltknj.jpgww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8a2fd205jw1dl44jbltknj.jpg





lhloveay said:


> I am a crazy fan of Blue, so i definitely can NOT miss this one! it's the MINI size. i bought it in August! LOVE it!



gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! both of em 
and your bf is a keeper!


----------



## alisa2000

smile


----------



## bumble1

alisa2000 said:


> smile



That is practically my dream bag! I've been saying for so long that I'd love a grey luggage. Congrats, it's beautiful! May I ask where you tracked it down?


----------



## youlockoh

MarsG said:


> I dressed up my Anthra mini luggage with an Hermes twilly



love it!!  it adds the perfect touch!!


----------



## youlockoh

alisa2000 said:


> smile



gorgeous!! what color is that called?


----------



## alisa2000

bumble1 said:


> That is practically my dream bag! I've been saying for so long that I'd love a grey luggage. Congrats, it's beautiful! May I ask where you tracked it down?


Thank you, I love this color, the purchase was in Paris


----------



## alisa2000

youlockoh said:


> gorgeous!! what color is that called?


thanks,gray (gray olive)


----------



## janed0e

lhloveay said:


> it seems too BIG in the 1st pic, i think the reason probably because of the camera angle. actually it's just ok, you can see it in the 2nd pic, usually i use it in this way.



Aw what a nice boyfriend! The phantom looks great on you! Love the cobalt mini too! 



alisa2000 said:


> Thank you, I love this color, the purchase was in Paris



Gorgeous! What is the name of this color??


----------



## MarsG

youlockoh said:


> love it!!  it adds the perfect touch!!



thank you


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous black smooth *ceseeber*!!!! She is perfect!

Lovely phantom and cobalt *ihlove*

*Alisa*, beautiful grey (antha?) mini!


----------



## HeathJo

BellaShoes said:


> _kthxbai_ :giggles: bahahahaha, I had to google that... now, that is funny. Jenay made a funny


 
what in the world does it mean?



ceseeber said:


> Voila! My black smooth mini arrived today and i'm thrilled how gorgeous it is. For reference this is the one from the Bonanza listing, listed as new with light scuffing.......I haven't found a single scratch


  She is a beauty!



lhloveay said:


> it seems too BIG in the 1st pic, i think the reason probably because of the camera angle. actually it's just ok, you can see it in the 2nd pic, usually i use it in this way.


 


lhloveay said:


> I am a crazy fan of Blue, so i definitely can NOT miss this one! it's the MINI size. i bought it in August! LOVE it!


 
All are stunning!



alisa2000 said:


> smile


 
Alisa--I preordered a smooth grey micro, and it was called douris, which means mouse in French. Is that the name of the color of your bag?


----------



## janed0e

HeathJo said:


> what in the world does it mean?
> 
> 
> She is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa--I preordered a smooth grey micro, and it was called douris, which means mouse in French. Is that the name of the color of your bag?



I didn't know they were coming out in a grey color! Do you know who will be receiving it in the mini size?


----------



## youlockoh

added a touch of louis, what do you think?


----------



## naling

^^Looks so cute! I love it!


----------



## indi3r4

HeathJo said:


> what in the world does it mean?
> 
> 
> She is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Alisa--I preordered a smooth grey micro, and it was called douris, which means mouse in French. Is that the name of the color of your bag?



kthxbai = ok - thanks - bye ? 
I totally forgot about this shade of grey.. do you know who's going to be stocking them?


----------



## alisa2000

Alisa--I preordered a smooth grey micro, and it was called douris, which means mouse in French. Is that the name of the color of your bag?[/QUOTE]
I dont know name this color,i think this color is grey olive, color of autumn 2011


----------



## jenayb

youlockoh said:


> added a touch of louis, what do you think?


 
I love it!!


----------



## kburns2000

youlockoh said:


> added a touch of louis, what do you think?


 

Ahhhhh this is so fabulous I can't take it! LOVE


----------



## Louis&Mark

kburns2000 said:


> I am so excited and in love! I see more Celine coming my way


 

oh wow this is gorgeous.....   now i'm even more confused kburns!!!


----------



## janed0e

youlockoh said:


> added a touch of louis, what do you think?



That is so cute!!!


----------



## jenayb

A partial family pic of all the kids!!! 

Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!


----------



## Gojiberry

amazigrace said:


> Beautiful bag, beautiful color on you!
> 
> *youlockoh,* LOVE your new beauty! Such a yummy color, too. Congratulations!



Love the whole outfit and the bag!


----------



## kburns2000

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!


 

Oh my goodness you are the Celine Queen!!!!! They are all beautiful


----------



## jenayb

kburns2000 said:


> Oh my goodness you are the Celine Queen!!!!! They are all beautiful



OMG stop it. 

I am hardly the queen of, um, anything! 

But thank you, love!!!


----------



## pepper12

WOW!! Amazing collection!! a lipstick will be a great pop to the neutrals!! 



jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!


----------



## Gojiberry

If I could have one of them 

I don't understand how you people find these bags. Spoke with SA from KZ and almost all good colors are sold out


----------



## jenayb

Gojiberry said:


> If I could have one of them
> 
> I don't understand how you people find these bags. Spoke with SA from KZ and almost all good colors are sold out



Persistence, persistence!! 

I literally have a standing order with a couple of my SAs. If a Luggage comes in, I'll take it. Don't ask -- charge it and send it. If I don't like it, I'll deal with the return later.


----------



## jenayb

pepper12 said:


> WOW!! Amazing collection!! a lipstick will be a great pop to the neutrals!!



Thank you! I think so, too! Sheesh, even my Balenciagas are kinda... Neutral!! 

Lol!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!



Awesome!


----------



## LVLux

Youloc- so pretty
JenYw- I will never feel guilty again for owning more than one style of a bag-lol!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> Awesome!



Do you see in this pic why I  you? (among many reasons, lol!)


----------



## jenayb

LVLux said:


> Youloc- so pretty
> JenYw- I will never feel guilty again for owning more than one style of a bag-lol!



Girl! Don't feel guilty! 

I am the queen of much too much and excess. More is always more.  

(gosh, SO would kill me if he were reading this now... )


----------



## Gojiberry

jenaywins said:


> Persistence, persistence!!
> 
> I literally have a standing order with a couple of my SAs. If a Luggage comes in, I'll take it. Don't ask -- charge it and send it. If I don't like it, I'll deal with the return later.


  Now I have to wait for 2012 collection.


----------



## amazigrace

*jenay,* you have such a beautiful family,
and it will be even more beautiful when you
get your lipstick!!

And now, for me. It arrived today on my front
porch - my new, and oh, so beautiful, *mini cobalt*!
I had no idea how gorgeous this color was until I took her out today and saw how
the color changed in sunlight. It's just drop-dead-gorgeous, as all you other
cobalt women know!


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> *jenay,* you have such a beautiful family,
> and it will be even more beautiful when you
> get your lipstick!!
> 
> And now, for me. It arrived today on my front
> porch - my new, and oh, so beautiful, *mini cobalt*!
> I had no idea how gorgeous this color was until I took her out today and saw how
> the color changed in sunlight. It's just drop-dead-gorgeous, as all you other
> cobalt women know!




Oh my gahhhhhhhh she is perfection on you!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

HeathJo said:


> what in the world does it mean?



I literally had to google it!!! 

_kthxbai_....  internet slang for OK, thank you, goodbye


----------



## rdgldy

*amazi*, the cobalt is just beautiful.  Congratulations!
*jenay,* I seriously cannot keep up.  Sorry you are sending your beautiful citrine off.


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!



OH MY GAAAA  You have my favorite tri-color combo.... she is my favorite.

I want to be J'enay when I grow up.


----------



## oyuen

I love the cobalt blue.  It's beautiful!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!



shut the front door!!  
you have everything that i want J!  absolutely amazing.. can't wait for lipstick to join that beautiful family.. again, AHMAZING! 
and if you ever get tired of that tri-color, you know who to call 



amazigrace said:


> *jenay,* you have such a beautiful family,
> and it will be even more beautiful when you
> get your lipstick!!
> 
> And now, for me. It arrived today on my front
> porch - my new, and oh, so beautiful, *mini cobalt*!
> I had no idea how gorgeous this color was until I took her out today and saw how
> the color changed in sunlight. It's just drop-dead-gorgeous, as all you other
> cobalt women know!


yay.. it finally came!! I never get tired seeing that pretty color.. it looks so good on you too!!


----------



## cc*chic

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!


 
All of them are so gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!


 
STUNNING!! love them all!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amazigrace said:


> *jenay,* you have such a beautiful family,
> and it will be even more beautiful when you
> get your lipstick!!
> 
> And now, for me. It arrived today on my front
> porch - my new, and oh, so beautiful, *mini cobalt*!
> I had no idea how gorgeous this color was until I took her out today and saw how
> the color changed in sunlight. It's just drop-dead-gorgeous, as all you other
> cobalt women know!


 
there really are just no words!!! gorgeous!!!


----------



## dianatdc

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!



Love your collection!  I keep coming back to look at them.


----------



## jenayb

dianatdc said:


> Love your collection! I keep coming back to look at them.


 
You're so sweet!!!


----------



## janed0e

jenaywins said:


> A partial family pic of all the kids!!!
> 
> Bordeaux and Citrine are off to new mums, and Lipstick Mini will be joining soon!



Gorgeous collection!! I especially love the nude phantom and the cobalt of course!!!



amazigrace said:


> *jenay,* you have such a beautiful family,
> and it will be even more beautiful when you
> get your lipstick!!
> 
> And now, for me. It arrived today on my front
> porch - my new, and oh, so beautiful, *mini cobalt*!
> I had no idea how gorgeous this color was until I took her out today and saw how
> the color changed in sunlight. It's just drop-dead-gorgeous, as all you other
> cobalt women know!




Can't get enough of cobalt!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Came back to visit *Jenay's* nude phantom..... le sigh


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Came back to visit *Jenay's* nude phantom..... le sigh


----------



## Mydearrabbit

Amazing bags!


----------



## cotonblanc

so finally after 2 weeks (usually takes just 1 week with EMS international), my bi-coloured pochette arrives from LA!  the search is over and now on to a new one! i'm looking for that backpack from winter 2011! 
















couldn't resist a group shot together with my shoulder luggage and bi-cabas!  lovely bags all around here, you guys make it so difficult to resist another céline...


----------



## BellaShoes

pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## crazyforbag

congrats!! i need one soon!!


----------



## dianatdc

cotonblanc said:


> so finally after 2 weeks (usually takes just 1 week with EMS international), my bi-coloured pochette arrives from LA!  the search is over and now on to a new one! i'm looking for that backpack from winter 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't resist a group shot together with my shoulder luggage and bi-cabas!  lovely bags all around here, you guys make it so difficult to resist another céline...



Awesome collection!


----------



## cotonblanc

dianatdc said:


> Awesome collection!





crazyforbag said:


> congrats!! i need one soon!!





BellaShoes said:


> pretty pretty pretty!



thank you guys! has anyone seen the bag below and know of any intel on the size and price? i'm hoping it to be as large as a luggage medium or luggage shoulder!






TIA all you enablers!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Do you see in this pic why I  you? (among many reasons, lol!)


 
Awww  I am happy to see you so happy with your Celine family. I personally know the drama that has gone on to get it just perfect! Enjoy!
kriteonbai! (I made that up LOL)


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> Awww  I am happy to see you so happy with your Celine family. I personally know the drama that has gone on to get it just perfect! Enjoy!
> kriteonbai! (I made that up LOL)


----------



## jenayb

cotonblanc said:


> so finally after 2 weeks (usually takes just 1 week with EMS international), my bi-coloured pochette arrives from LA!  the search is over and now on to a new one! i'm looking for that backpack from winter 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't resist a group shot together with my shoulder luggage and bi-cabas!  lovely bags all around here, you guys make it so difficult to resist another céline...


----------



## mellisaphie

*jenaywins* I can't stop staring at your Celine family. They are amazing!! Love the phantom and cobalt the most


----------



## jenayb

mellisaphie said:


> *jenaywins* I can't stop staring at your Celine family. They are amazing!! Love the phantom and cobalt the most


----------



## lhloveay

indi3r4 said:


> great deals! congrats on that sexy black mini..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! both of em
> and your bf is a keeper!


Thanks Dear! 
And I have to say, I really love the Phantom, it absolutely goes with EVERYTHING! I use it almost everyday now!


----------



## lisatedja

Received my 5th Celine Luggage this afternoon 

Totally in love with this tricolor although this bag do not show well in pictures but it's really pretty IRL


----------



## indi3r4

lisatedja said:


> Received my 5th Celine Luggage this afternoon
> 
> Totally in love with this tricolor although this bag do not show well in pictures but it's really pretty IRL



gorgeous!! 
and your fifth?  we need to see family pictures! STAT!


----------



## jenayb

Hooray! First outing of my new Cobalt Mini! 












Thank you, *H*.


----------



## lisatedja

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous!!
> and your fifth?  we need to see family pictures! STAT!


that tricolor is my fifth  will post the family picture soon!


----------



## lisatedja

jenaywins said:


> Hooray! First outing of my new Cobalt Mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *H*.


I LOVE the cobalt minii!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lisatedja said:


> Received my 5th Celine Luggage this afternoon
> 
> Totally in love with this tricolor although this bag do not show well in pictures but it's really pretty IRL


 
beautiful!!!!



jenaywins said:


> Hooray! First outing of my new Cobalt Mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *H*.


 
yay she's stunning!!!! congrats!


----------



## dianatdc

lisatedja said:


> Received my 5th Celine Luggage this afternoon
> 
> Totally in love with this tricolor although this bag do not show well in pictures but it's really pretty IRL



Congrats, we're bag twins.  I wonder why Celine calls this combination tricolor when in fact it consists of four: creme (sides), gray (front and back panels), burgundy (handles and front zipper), and black (trim)???  Love the burgundy interior!


----------



## lisatedja

dianatdc said:


> Congrats, we're bag twins.  I wonder why Celine calls this combination tricolor when in fact it consists of four: creme (sides), gray (front and back panels), burgundy (handles and front zipper), and black (trim)???  Love the burgundy interior!


Thanks! yess i know rightt, it has 4 colours actually  the burgundy interior is be-a-u-tiful, isnt it?!


----------



## sweetl1

ladies I need your help.  (Sorry I'm a purse forum newbie so can't start my own threat for this)  For my FIRST (and probably only) Celine Luggage tote which should I get?  The Mini Luggage tote tri color  OR the black smoother leather Celine Shoulder Shopper in black.  I don't know what to do! I like the shape of the mini shopper better, but the black of the shoulder shopper appeals to me. Opinions?


----------



## dreamlet

sweetl1 said:


> ladies I need your help.  (Sorry I'm a purse forum newbie so can't start my own threat for this)  For my FIRST (and probably only) Celine Luggage tote which should I get?  The Mini Luggage tote tri color  OR the black smoother leather Celine Shoulder Shopper in black.  I don't know what to do! I like the shape of the mini shopper better, but the black of the shoulder shopper appeals to me. Opinions?



Wait and get a black mini!


----------



## vogued out

The larger burgundy luggage tote. 
xxxxx

(Photos by me)


----------



## BellaShoes

It's beautiful *vogued*!  And welcome to tPF!! :welcome2:


----------



## vogued out

thanks kindly @ Bellashoes!


----------



## mellisaphie

lisatedja said:


> Received my 5th Celine Luggage this afternoon
> 
> Totally in love with this tricolor although this bag do not show well in pictures but it's really pretty IRL



Congrats! She's gorgeous! 



jenaywins said:


> Hooray! First outing of my new Cobalt Mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *H*.



That cobalt is stunning!!



vogued out said:


> The larger burgundy luggage tote.
> xxxxx
> 
> (Photos by me)



Beautiful! I love how you put McQueen scarf on it


----------



## winata

My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeous!!   i need this!! i think this is current season.. douris grey i believe.. congrats.. where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?






winata said:


> My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg


----------



## lisatedja

winata said:


> My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg


great colour!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous!!   i need this!! i think this is current season.. douris grey i believe.. congrats.. where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


 
Holy crap!!


----------



## jenayb

My New Lipstick Mini 

(I'm done for a while!! )


----------



## janed0e

winata said:


> My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg





indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous!!   i need this!! i think this is current season.. douris grey i believe.. congrats.. where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?



Omg! I would also like to know where you found this gorgeous color?!?! I wonder if they came out in a nano size too....


----------



## janed0e

jenaywins said:


> My New Lipstick Mini
> 
> (I'm done for a while!! )



Love it!!! Such a pretty red!


----------



## jenayb

janed0e said:


> Love it!!! Such a pretty red!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Hooray! First outing of my new Cobalt Mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *H*.





jenaywins said:


> My New Lipstick Mini
> 
> (I'm done for a while!! )




just gorgeous, babe!!


----------



## kiwishopper

The colour red is just gorgeous! 


jenaywins said:


> My New Lipstick Mini
> 
> (I'm done for a while!! )


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

winata said:


> My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg


 
Such a perfect color for Fall! 



vogued out said:


> The larger burgundy luggage tote.
> xxxxx
> 
> (Photos by me)


 
beautiful congrats! 



jenaywins said:


> My New Lipstick Mini
> 
> (I'm done for a while!! )


 
she's a beauty babe congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks ladies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, love your cobalt and lipstick mini's!!! You wear them well...

*winata*, the grey is unbelievable!


----------



## winata

janed0e said:


> Omg! I would also like to know where you found this gorgeous color?!?! I wonder if they came out in a nano size too....



So mine is called douris grey!  good to know, thanks Ladies. I got it in Paris 2 weeks ago. I was lucky this bag was not reserved. So the nice SA let me have it!!! I'm not sure if they came out in nano size though


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I've been busy with a CL obsession, but now I've added a Celine obsession. Here is my first, a black/green/grey Mini Luggage. I have a pebbled Camel on the way.

The colors are more deep and gorgeous than in this photo. I just got my new cell phone and need to adjust the camera a bit.


----------



## bearbear

winata said:


> My new Celine mini, anybody know what color is this? its more like taupe-greyish color. I think it's from the current season.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff47/henny_winata/celineminilugaggetaupe.jpg


 
O No...I love this so much!!! I must have it


----------



## snowjade

OMG!! I WANT THIS!!! 


indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous!!   i need this!! i think this is current season.. douris grey i believe.. congrats.. where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tinn3rz

*winata*, that gray is TDF! wow, it's beautiful!


----------



## winata

Tinn3rz said:


> *winata*, that gray is TDF! wow, it's beautiful!



Thanks  i love the color so much  i can't wait to take her out


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the red, Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I've been busy with a CL obsession, but now I've added a Celine obsession. Here is my first, a black/green/grey Mini Luggage. I have a pebbled Camel on the way.
> 
> The colors are more deep and gorgeous than in this photo. I just got my new cell phone and need to adjust the camera a bit.


 
Oh wow!!! That was quick! I lurrrrve it!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I've been busy with a CL obsession, but now I've added a Celine obsession. Here is my first, a black/green/grey Mini Luggage. I have a pebbled Camel on the way.
> 
> The colors are more deep and gorgeous than in this photo. I just got my new cell phone and need to adjust the camera a bit.


 
oh Batty she is gorgeous! I cannot wait to see your Camel one!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Oh wow!!! That was quick! I lurrrrve it!!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh Batty she is gorgeous! I cannot wait to see your Camel one!!!!!


 
Thank you! I got lucky and found this one at Barney's. It was the only one they had left and had been on hold for a women, who cancelled right as I asked about it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *Batty*! Where did you score the grainy Camel?


----------



## BattyBugs

Would you believe Saks Atlanta? Jonathan had this one, plus a smooth black Nano and the Camel went out yesterday. I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## indi3r4

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I've been busy with a CL obsession, but now I've added a Celine obsession. Here is my first, a black/green/grey Mini Luggage. I have a pebbled Camel on the way.
> 
> The colors are more deep and gorgeous than in this photo. I just got my new cell phone and need to adjust the camera a bit.



 gorgeous!!
can't wait to see the camel


----------



## oate_jee

New Mini Navy Blue 

http://www.uppices.com/images/51088874769575849694.jpg

http://www.uppices.com/images/28079886115604730211.jpg


----------



## lisatedja

oate_jee said:


> New Mini Navy Blue
> 
> http://www.uppices.com/images/51088874769575849694.jpg
> 
> http://www.uppices.com/images/28079886115604730211.jpg


bag twins!! love the colourss


----------



## oate_jee

Thank you for love my bag too.


----------



## jenayb

Couple of quick outfit pics to share! 

Lipstick Smooth Mini:







Black Smooth Mini:


----------



## littlerock

^You look great! And your bags are to-die-for!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick outfit pics to share!
> 
> Lipstick Smooth Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Smooth Mini:


 
Fabulous!!!


----------



## jenayb

littlerock said:


> ^You look great! And your bags are to-die-for!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

winata said:


> Thanks  i love the color so much  i can't wait to take her out



Let me know how she is maintenance-wise when you do! And please post mod pics! She really is a beaut!!!


----------



## Bethc

jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick outfit pics to share!
> 
> Lipstick Smooth Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Smooth Mini:



Gorgeous!  And the bags are fabulous too, lol!


----------



## Tinn3rz

jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick outfit pics to share!
> 
> Lipstick Smooth Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Smooth Mini:



Great outfits! Luggages are so versatile! Can't wait to join the luggage club!!


----------



## pepsimax

Blue Celine phantom


----------



## pepsimax

And Triptyque in Camel


----------



## lisatedja

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom


Lurvvveee the phantom!


----------



## dreamlet

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom





pepsimax said:


> And Triptyque in Camel




Beautiful! Is that a navy blue?

The triptique is gorgeous. Do you find it heavy?


----------



## pepsimax

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful! Is that a navy blue?
> 
> The triptique is gorgeous. Do you find it heavy?


I think its navy blue,yes. The color is captured well in the picture.(maybe a bit darker IRL)
The triptyque is a bit heavy,yes.But not so much that it bother me.


----------



## PurseSona

Hello, am new here at tpf, and I must say all the women and bags are equally beautiful!!! I started reading the thread from the start and I was in awe!!..everybody has been CELINE-d up! I wanna share my envelope luggage (with mod pics,heheh) can anyone walk me through on how to post pic, pls? tnx


----------



## BattyBugs

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom


 


pepsimax said:


> And Triptyque in Camel


 
They are both gorgeous. I looked at a Triptych when I was in Barney's. They are amazing.



jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick outfit pics to share!
> 
> Lipstick Smooth Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Smooth Mini:


 
Beautiful, as always!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Couple of quick outfit pics to share!
> 
> Lipstick Smooth Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Smooth Mini:



you look fantastic! I remember an ebay seller told you that your a fat cow. WHAT THE HELL WAS SHE THINKING UR FABULOUS!


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> you look fantastic! I remember an ebay seller told you that your a fat cow. WHAT THE HELL WAS SHE THINKING UR FABULOUS!



 Thanks sweetheart.

Regarding your question about Celine pricing, this may not really be the best choice for a school bag. They are upwards of $2k.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Thanks sweetheart.
> 
> Regarding your question about Celine pricing, this may not really be the best choice for a school bag. They are upwards of $2k.





idc I WANT IT    it's just for my textbooks and stuff lol.


----------



## jenayb

Lipstick Mini


----------



## jenayb

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom





pepsimax said:


> And Triptyque in Camel





These two bags are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick Mini



FAB as usual...


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> FAB as usual...



You are very sweet, doll.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> You are very sweet, doll.



No problem


----------



## BellaShoes

*jenay*, gorgeous!!!!

*pepsi*, the blue phantom is fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick Mini


 
I'm amazed that you are not wearing black, Jenay. You look gorgeous and your new Mini is as well.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I'm amazed that you are not wearing black, Jenay. You look gorgeous and your new Mini is as well.



Lol! I branched out!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bravo *Jenay*!! Love the multi colored maxi dress with the lipstick!


----------



## jlao

Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!

Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!


----------



## indi3r4

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom





pepsimax said:


> And Triptyque in Camel



absolutely gorgeous!! I can't even pick a fave.



jenaywins said:


> Lipstick Mini



love love love the pairing!



jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!



woooowza.. i think you captured the flesh colour so well.. they're TDF!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick Mini


 
sooo fun and I love the lipstick red!!!



pepsimax said:


> And Triptyque in Camel


 


pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom


 
both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lisatedja

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!


OMG look at the phantom!! totally TDF!


----------



## BattyBugs

My new Celine Mini Luggage in Camel. Plus, as promised, another photo of my Forest Green Tri Color Mini. I took the photos outside, so hopefully the true colors will show.


----------



## nightshade

stunning, stunning bags, BattyBugs! I'm really drooling over the hunter green tricolour. your new camel is fab too! is this the new pebbled mini with feet?



BattyBugs said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Camel. Plus, as promised, another photo of my Forest Green Tri Color Mini. I took the photos outside, so hopefully the true colors will show.


----------



## BattyBugs

No feet on this one, but it is so soft and fairly smooshy that I don't think feet would help.


----------



## indi3r4

BattyBugs said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Camel. Plus, as promised, another photo of my Forest Green Tri Color Mini. I took the photos outside, so hopefully the true colors will show.



absolutely gorgeous!!  both of them.. thank you for taking a picture of the green again, Batty! now we can really see the anthra on the handle..


----------



## pixi0r

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!




I am in love with that colour!
AMAZING


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BattyBugs said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Camel. Plus, as promised, another photo of my Forest Green Tri Color Mini. I took the photos outside, so hopefully the true colors will show.


 
Batty they are both gorgeous! the Camel is calling to me!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world! 

So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!






(please excuse the mess)
Bag and  Baby Bump


----------



## Bijouxlady

Awesome! Congrats on the beautiful bag and the beautiful "bump"!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Beautiful! Both the bump and the bag! Congratulations on both!!!


----------



## indi3r4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world!
> 
> So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the mess)
> Bag and  Baby Bump



finally  
I'm so happy for you dez.. gorgeous bag and even more gorgeous soon to be mom..


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Batty they are both gorgeous! the Camel is calling to me!!


 
 Dezy


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world!
> 
> So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the mess)
> Bag and  Baby Bump


 
Beautiful! I love the cobalt. You are glowing, Dezy. I'm glad your pregnancy is going well.


----------



## Bagscholic

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:



I am speechless...your bag is gorgeous! And looks even better in camel ! Congrats


----------



## Bijouxlady

Beautiful! Have you had any problems with the top part that has CELINE written on it wanting to fold over and not stand up when you are carrying it? I have with my pebbled Anthra Mini. I may need to break down and get that liner thing for inside that will give it more structure.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Bijouxlady said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the beautiful bag and the beautiful "bump"!


 
thank you so much!!!!



Tinn3rz said:


> Beautiful! Both the bump and the bag! Congratulations on both!!!


 
thank you Tinn! 



indi3r4 said:


> finally
> I'm so happy for you dez.. gorgeous bag and even more gorgeous soon to be mom..


 
awww indi thank you so much!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful! I love the cobalt. You are glowing, Dezy. I'm glad your pregnancy is going well.


 
thank you Batty, it is going fabulous!


----------



## dreamlet

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world!
> 
> So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the mess)
> Bag and  Baby Bump




  Double congratulations!


----------



## egglet

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world!
> 
> So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the mess)
> Bag and  Baby Bump



This colour is really amazing!


----------



## zjajkj

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can FINALLY share!!!!! After searching literally all over the world, my dear hubby found her half way around the world!
> 
> So thrilled to share my gorgeous Cobalt mini, I am so hooked it's not even funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the mess)
> Bag and Baby Bump


 
that is a bright popping color on you~~


----------



## zjajkj

BattyBugs said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Camel. Plus, as promised, another photo of my Forest Green Tri Color Mini. I took the photos outside, so hopefully the true colors will show.


 
I am liking the bi-color combi


----------



## zjajkj

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!


 
Nice feminine color!


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick Mini


 
cool look~!


----------



## jenayb

dinitegrity said:


> cool look~!



Thanks!! I NEVER wear colour!


----------



## Bagscholic

After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me 
I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dreamlet said:


> Double congratulations!


 


egglet said:


> This colour is really amazing!


 


dinitegrity said:


> that is a bright popping color on you~~


 
thank you all so much!!



Bagscholic said:


> After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me
> I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!


 
such a beauty congrats!


----------



## Bagscholic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you all so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> such a beauty congrats!



Thanks dear


----------



## dreamlet

Bagscholic said:


> After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me
> I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!



Beautiful! We are bag twins


----------



## BellaShoes

woooooooweeeeeeeee!!!! *Dezzzzy*!! Your cobalt is so fabulous! But only half as fabulous as you :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

Bags, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagscholic

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful! We are bag twins



Yaaay!! woohooo..


----------



## BattyBugs

Bagscholic said:


> After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me
> I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!


 
Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## myu3160

Bagscholic said:


> After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me
> I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!



Beautiful bag! You're so lucky to have a store that had it in stock! May I ask which one, I've been dying for one in lipstick red!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Thanks!! I NEVER wear colour!



Ahhh Jenay! you're adorable... and that bag . 

I'm totally dying for the Neon Pink ... I think Flou pink err whatever they are calling it (excuse me, I just became a Celine fan when I discovered what it was last night :giggles: )


----------



## jamidee

Bagscholic said:


> After dreaming about this bag for few weeks, today finally the store got the stock for me
> I've been looking for this particular bag for sometimes, but it's very difficult to get the bag in red lipstick since the color is one of Celine best seller. I guess today is my lucky day!



beautiful!!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Ahhh Jenay! you're adorable... and that bag .
> 
> I'm totally dying for the Neon Pink ... I think Flou pink err whatever they are calling it (excuse me, I just became a Celine fan when I discovered what it was last night :giggles: )



 

I have been on the list for that bag for what seems like ages now. And it hasn't even hit Saks yet!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummmm, *jenay*, the nude phantom?? really? you are K-I-L-L-I-N-G me!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ummmm, *jenay*, the nude phantom?? really? you are K-I-L-L-I-N-G me!



 I know, right? I'm silly.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummm, silly or _KAAAA_RAZY!!!!


----------



## ghoztz

pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom




love the color!!  wanna get one but dont think it is available anymore...


----------



## BellaShoes

Came back to see *pepsi's* gorgeous phantom....


----------



## lisatedja

BellaShoes said:


> Came back to see *pepsi's* gorgeous phantom....


Does anyone know is this lambskin or calfskin? TIA


----------



## hericlj

My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I have been on the list for that bag for what seems like ages now. And it hasn't even hit Saks yet!




OH EMM GEE. When you get it you MUST post thousands of pics so I can JUST DIE!! I'm in love with it.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> OH EMM GEE. When you get it you MUST post thousands of pics so I can JUST DIE!! I'm in love with it.



You got it. 

I'm trying to find a solid Trapeze right now but everyone only has multi colours.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> You got it.
> 
> I'm trying to find a solid Trapeze right now but everyone only has multi colours.




Or if you use it and grow tired of it  because you know, now that I think about it the pink color they used is really overly bright which could possibly lead to all kinds of eye problems. We wouldn't want that.


----------



## jenayb

^^ :giggles:


----------



## youlockoh

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!



GORGEOUS!!!! 
i've decided that's my next celine bag!! i'm officially on the hunt!! 

If anyone finds one let me know!


----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous chocolate!!  I can't wait to see more pictures from you! 



hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.


----------



## jenayb

youlockoh said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!
> i've decided that's my next celine bag!! i'm officially on the hunt!!
> 
> If anyone finds one let me know!



They are sold out retail. Your best bet is eBay or Bonz, just make sure you have it authenticated here first to be on the safe side!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

this is too stunning




pepsimax said:


> Blue Celine phantom


----------



## lonelydolly

hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.



Congrats! It's a beauty!  I  have no luck for mine.


----------



## Paris Danes

Holy cow thats beautiful


----------



## lonelydolly

hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.



Congrats! It's a beauty!  I  have no luck for mine.


----------



## BattyBugs

hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.


 
It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.



Gorgeous! Wear her in fabulous health!


----------



## BellaShoes

So I only had her for a hot minute but here is my fabulous *Burgundy Smooth mini*... she went on to a new home... I have a black smooth Mini so another darker colored smooth Mini wasn't a good 2nd Celine for me


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is another photo op of my *Celine in Black Smooth leather*...

Paired with Black Design History Cardi, Splendid Tank, JBrand Bright Red Skinnies, Leopard Pony Hair Sam Edelman 'Alvin'...


----------



## jenayb

^^ Gorgeous as always babe.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks jenay!! :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller 

Introducing my 2nd Celine 

*Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!

Outside, natural lighting






Inside, no flash


----------



## Bijouxlady

Wowza! Love the camel! I had that bag and returned it so I could get the Smooth Camel...love it too! Enjoy!!


----------



## jenayb

Did you guys see the new pic threads that *Littlerock* made us in the reference library?! artyhat:


----------



## LadyCupid

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!




Is "FLESH" color same as "NUDE"? Some people mentioned nude phantom some "Flesh". Just want to make sure they are the same?


----------



## dreamlet

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller
> 
> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash



We are bag twins! 

Congrats. I absolutely adore my grainy camel.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

lonelydolly said:


> Congrats! It's a beauty!  I  have no luck for mine.


I love your Corgi!!! 

It has nothing to do with Celine... sorry


----------



## bgmommy

youlockoh said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!
> i've decided that's my next celine bag!! i'm officially on the hunt!!
> 
> If anyone finds one let me know!



I know Saks carried this bag if that helps!  PM me if interested in SA info


----------



## bagshopaholic




----------



## bagshopaholic




----------



## bagshopaholic

Comparison pics of nano & trio


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *bijoux* and *dreamlet*!!

*Bags*, love your new bags!!! The red is TDF!


----------



## jenayb

Gosh I love that Trio!  

*Bella*, I know I already told you, but that Camel is just divine!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jenay* , I really do love her!


----------



## jenayb

^ I do, too!


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> So I only had her for a hot minute but here is my fabulous *Burgundy Smooth mini*... she went on to a new home... I have a black smooth Mini so another darker colored smooth Mini wasn't a good 2nd Celine for me





BellaShoes said:


> Here is another photo op of my *Celine in Black Smooth leather*...
> 
> Paired with Black Design History Cardi, Splendid Tank, JBrand Bright Red Skinnies, Leopard Pony Hair Sam Edelman 'Alvin'...





BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller
> 
> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash



Bellisima!  
That burgundy looks so good on you bella! if you ever reconsider a darker color, that'd be perfect! and i love how you pair the black with the leopard.. just chic! congrats on the camel!! can't wait to see the outfit picture for them.. 



bagshopaholic said:


> Comparison pics of nano & trio



two of my most fave colors.. just gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you dear *indi*!

The Sam Edelman loafers were a total impulse buy and I LOVE them!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller
> 
> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash



Congratulations, Bella! We are now bag twins. Isn't this the nicest leather ever?


----------



## BattyBugs

bagshopaholic said:


> Comparison pics of nano & trio


  They are both gorgeous colors, bags. Congrats!


----------



## lonelydolly

Mulberry_Love said:


> I love your Corgi!!!
> 
> It has nothing to do with Celine... sorry



Thank you They are my babies


----------



## christinag.




----------



## christinag.




----------



## BellaShoes

It is fantastic *Batty*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Christina*, congrats on your bags... the bowler is fab!


----------



## AdamAlex

BellaShoes said:


> Here is another photo op of my *Celine in Black Smooth leather*...
> 
> Paired with Black Design History Cardi, Splendid Tank, JBrand Bright Red Skinnies, Leopard Pony Hair Sam Edelman 'Alvin'...




You look amazing!!


----------



## AdamAlex

hericlj said:


> My first Celine purchase - Chocolate Mini! Finally picked up this baby from the post today. So excited!!! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to take it out and take some more nice pictures.




such rich, beautiful color!


----------



## rachellam

My new Celine classic box. The color is coral...I love it, it is also the color theme of my wedding. The leather is very special made that different from any other type of leather from my other bags. Really love it!


----------



## rachellam

christinag. said:


>


wow...your Celine luggage is very beautiful, I love to have one...but still decide...love the color!


----------



## dreamlet

rachellam said:


> My new Celine classic box. The color is coral...I love it, it is also the color theme of my wedding. The leather is very special made that different from any other type of leather from my other bags. Really love it!



Beautiful! Your new coral box looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful! Your new coral box looks great. Congratulations!



So uh. When was the last time we saw a pic - new or old - posted by you, babe?


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> so uh. When was the last time we saw a pic - new or old - posted by you, babe?



.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> So uh. When was the last time we saw a pic - new or old - posted by you, babe?



Lol, I know, I've been so bad! 

But I have been shopping , so it's only fair I start sharing. Will post pics this week, I promise!


----------



## BattyBugs

rachellam said:


> My new Celine classic box. The color is coral...I love it, it is also the color theme of my wedding. The leather is very special made that different from any other type of leather from my other bags. Really love it!



I love the color! Congratulations!


----------



## HeathJo

Bella--both bags are MAGNIFIQUE but sticking with a classic black is always awesome! You loook MAHHHVELOUS!

Christina--your bowler and your nano are TDF!

AdamAlex--welcome to celine! That Chocolate is stunning IRL. You will have that forever!

RachelLam--killer Box Bag! I am mostly Irish so I cannot do Coral b/c I look very PALE next to it--so jealous!

If I forgot anyone I am sorry, I am so behind on my posting!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG this is the most delicious citrious orange colour I have ever seen! 



christinag. said:


>


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new bags ladies!!!!

*Bella*- seriously you are KILLING me!!!I love the Camel so much!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Just got the Trapeze. I'm very underwhelmed. It just is not me.


----------



## rachellam

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful! Your new coral box looks great. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## rachellam

BattyBugs said:


> I love the color! Congratulations!


Thank you!!!this color is rare...and fortunately, I've found it!


----------



## rachellam

HeathJo said:


> Bella--both bags are MAGNIFIQUE but sticking with a classic black is always awesome! You loook MAHHHVELOUS!
> 
> Christina--your bowler and your nano are TDF!
> 
> AdamAlex--welcome to celine! That Chocolate is stunning IRL. You will have that forever!
> 
> RachelLam--killer Box Bag! I am mostly Irish so I cannot do Coral b/c I look very PALE next to it--so jealous!
> 
> If I forgot anyone I am sorry, I am so behind on my posting!


You should get one soon...there are more color that very stunning...


----------



## rachellam

BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller
> 
> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash


Love your celine luggage...! beautiful!!!!Is it too big for me? I'm 5'5, 100lbs...I really want to buy a mini luggage but worry that it is too big for me...Thank you!


----------



## Chloe_concord

jenaywins said:


> Just got the Trapeze. I'm very underwhelmed. It just is not me.


I am on the same boat. The flap with the closure drives me nut cause I have to twist the lock to lock the flap. If I only close the outside clip, when I hold the bag on the top, the outside clip can't hold and the flap will collapse.

I guess I don't belong to that bag. But it looks soo chic on other gals here.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Just got the Trapeze. I'm very underwhelmed. It just is not me.


Any chance for some pics??


----------



## alisonanna

*christinag.* -
any chance of a modeling pic with the bowling bag?  Did you get the larger or smaller size?  thanks!


----------



## dreamlet

Chloe_concord said:


> I am on the same boat. The flap with the closure drives me nut cause I have to twist the lock to lock the flap. If I only close the outside clip, when I hold the bag on the top, the outside clip can't hold and the flap will collapse.
> 
> I guess I don't belong to that bag. But it looks soo chic on other gals here.



I felt the same way when I picked one up in store. It was to fussy for me.


----------



## BellaShoes

HeathJo said:


> Bella--both bags are MAGNIFIQUE but sticking with a classic black is always awesome! You loook MAHHHVELOUS!



Awww, thanks!!!  Did you see? I found a pebbled Camel!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous new bags ladies!!!!
> 
> *Bella*- seriously you are KILLING me!!!I love the Camel so much!!!!



Thank you love! Say the word, I will find you one!


----------



## BellaShoes

rachellam said:


> Love your celine luggage...! beautiful!!!!Is it too big for me? I'm 5'5, 100lbs...I really want to buy a mini luggage but worry that it is too big for me...Thank you!



Thank you!!! I am 5'10 1/2.... I think the Mini carries beautifully on various heights however I will wait for a 5'5'er to chime in for you


----------



## Bijouxlady

I'm 5'4" & I prefer the size of the mini.....wish I was 5'10" though!!


----------



## wenlet

i'm 5'2" and i got the mini. the proportions of the micro weren't doing it for me and in any case i got the mini as my work tote. it doesn't look too big on me when i have it when i'm out and about or shopping though.


----------



## Bagscholic

myu3160 said:


> Beautiful bag! You're so lucky to have a store that had it in stock! May I ask which one, I've been dying for one in lipstick red!




I bought it in Celine Singapore dear. Where do you live? Maybe you can ask the SA to help you find the stock on other branch  I'm sure you'll meet her one day, just be patient


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Any chance for some pics??


 
Sorry for the delay hon. I snapped this quick pic in my office before I returned the bag yesterday.


----------



## HeathJo

I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!

Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.


 


Oh my poor little heart just stopped!!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Oh my poor little heart just stopped!!


 
LOL you are probably looking at YOUR collection, this is no heart-stopper! But thanks If the Green Tricolor Shoulder ends up working out, then maybe I can get your heart to skip a beat!


----------



## kiwishopper

I just LOVE this picture. Love all the colours in there!



HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.


----------



## HeathJo

kiwishopper said:


> I just LOVE this picture. Love all the colours in there!


 
TY!!!! 
The watch strap is called "Midnight Blue" but is really  the exact same color as the bag. I guess the Aliigator makes it look shiny in the pic. The wallets really do match up closely IRL. I have a Cobalt Trio on the way, yet I am wondering if that is too much blue. . .althought the puches taken off would work well with the Black Bal bag. . 

If I do end up keeping this Green Shoulder Tricolor, then my task will be finding a wallet that will match that!


----------



## BellaShoes

heathjo, your Cobalt is TDF!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay hon. I snapped this quick pic in my office before I returned the bag yesterday.


I'm not sure I'm liking it either. Love all your others though!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> I'm not sure I'm liking it either. Love all your others though!



Thank you!! 

Yeah, just not feeling the Trapeze. Oh well!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Yeah, just not feeling the Trapeze. Oh well!


Just means more money for another Luggage maybe???


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Just means more money for another Luggage maybe???



Girl that is *exactly* what that means -- my Stone Python Mini will be here Friday!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Girl that is *exactly* what that means -- my Stone Python Mini will be here Friday!


Can't wait to see her either!! I have that exact bag except mine has cobalt python. I haven't carried her yet but have really enjoyed just staring and drooling!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Can't wait to see her either!! I have that exact bag except mine has cobalt python. I haven't carried her yet but have really enjoyed just staring and drooling!!



Oh my, cobalt python? I'd love to see pics!


----------



## dreamlet

Bijouxlady said:


> Can't wait to see her either!! I have that exact bag except mine has cobalt python. I haven't carried her yet but have really enjoyed just staring and drooling!!





jenaywins said:


> Oh my, cobalt python? I'd love to see pics!



Me too! We need an album for exotics


----------



## Bijouxlady

Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


----------



## dreamlet

Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!




Gorgeous! You must carry her!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Me too! We need an album for exotics



Omg great idea!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!



Sideways... Right side up, upside down... I don't care! What an amazing bag!!!!! You should totally carry her tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Omg great idea!!



Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.



Oh wow. It's absolutely stunning; one of the most beautiful wallets I've ever seen! I'm on my iPhone and the pics are small; is that a coral or orange? Mind sharing the price point? God I just love it!!!!!


----------



## HeathJo

BellaShoes said:


> heathjo, your Cobalt is TDF!



Thank you!  I love that little bag!


Bijouxlady said:


> Can't wait to see her either!! I have that exact bag except mine has cobalt python. I haven't carried her yet but have really enjoyed just staring and drooling!!



That is my dream bag! She needs some sun!



dreamlet said:


> Me too! We need an album for exotics





dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.



That is am awesome idea, you and J'enay need to start a new thread in the reference library. I adore that wallet, and cannot wait to see J'enay's bag!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Oh wow. It's absolutely stunning; one of the most beautiful wallets I've ever seen! I'm on my iPhone and the pics are small; is that a coral or orange? Mind sharing the price point? God I just love it!!!!!



Orange. A color I really can't wear, but love nonetheless, so the wallet is perfect for me. I died when I saw it in the boutique. My BF told me later he was going to surprise me with it for my b-day, but I had already gone back and bought it the same day!

It wasn't cheap - $900 IIRC.


ETA: I messaged littlerock to see about adding an exotics thread!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Orange. A color I really can't wear, but love nonetheless, so the wallet is perfect for me. I died when I saw it in the boutique. My BF told me later he was going to surprise me with it for my b-day, but I had already gone back and bought it the same day!
> 
> It wasn't cheap - $900 IIRC.
> 
> 
> ETA: I messaged littlerock to see about adding an exotics thread!



If your DBF still wants to buy that wallet for someone's birthday, mine is in January. 

Ha! I love it -- it is absolutely fabulous and worth every penny.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Dreamlet!! Your wallet is gorgeous!!


----------



## nightshade

i think i've died and gone to (shoulder shopper) heaven. OMG HeathJo i'm so envious of you right now, I can't believe you managed to find this beauty! hehe. Can't wait for your reveal when you get it. 
p.s. your cobalt nano is TDF, and we're bal bag twins! i have the exact same velo too.



HeathJo said:


> TY!!!!
> The watch strap is called "Midnight Blue" but is really  the exact same color as the bag. I guess the Aliigator makes it look shiny in the pic. The wallets really do match up closely IRL. I have a Cobalt Trio on the way, yet I am wondering if that is too much blue. . .althought the puches taken off would work well with the Black Bal bag. .
> 
> If I do end up keeping this Green Shoulder Tricolor, then my task will be finding a wallet that will match that!


----------



## nightshade

rachellam said:


> Love your celine luggage...! beautiful!!!!Is it too big for me? I'm 5'5, 100lbs...I really want to buy a mini luggage but worry that it is too big for me...Thank you!



the mini won't be too big on you, i don't think =) I'm about 5'6", 112lbs and i think the size is great for me, not too big, not too small


----------



## nightshade

SO GORGEOUS! Loving the pebbled leather on this one. 



BellaShoes said:


> Soooo, I popped into the City today and picked up this fabulous little nugget up from a fabulous seller
> 
> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash


----------



## mybleutulip

I have been reading and drooling over all your bags! 
Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.


 
they are all gorgeous! love the watch!!



Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


 
so stunning! 


dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.


love this color!  



mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


 
Just in time for Fall, she's a beauty congrats!


----------



## am2022

oh my lord.. such pretty bag...
congrats!!!  can you do mod shots?  how big is this ? i only have the luggage envelope in mini!!!




mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


----------



## indi3r4

HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.



LOVE LOVE LOVE all the combinations H! everything is just gorgeous! 



jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay hon. I snapped this quick pic in my office before I returned the bag yesterday.



like i said, meeehhh 



HeathJo said:


> TY!!!!
> The watch strap is called "Midnight Blue" but is really  the exact same color as the bag. I guess the Aliigator makes it look shiny in the pic. The wallets really do match up closely IRL. I have a Cobalt Trio on the way, yet I am wondering if that is too much blue. . .althought the puches taken off would work well with the Black Bal bag. .
> 
> If I do end up keeping this Green Shoulder Tricolor, then my task will be finding a wallet that will match that!



hope this one works for you! *crossing fingers*



Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!



ohhhhh, i always love this one! you need to take it out soon, like today!! it's just toooo pretty to be kept inside. 



dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.



OMG!!  this is TDF!! those scales, perfection and the color is just right!



mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.



congrats!!  burgundy is such a versatile color!!


----------



## am2022

congrats.. this is really pretty.. the fluo orange is pretty as well!



christinag. said:


>


----------



## mybleutulip

Thanks ladies! I managed to capture two mod shots this morning! For reference I am 5 ft 7".


----------



## mybleutulip

amacasa said:


> oh my lord.. such pretty bag...
> congrats!!!  can you do mod shots?  how big is this ? i only have the luggage envelope in mini!!!



I just pOsted two mod shots for u, to be honest this is a big bag! Although the measurements are 15 x 12 x 7, which is only 3 inches wider than the mini luggage - the bag is huge! But I am pretty big myself and I do love big bags so I am loving this size. 

The great thing is this fits well over my shoulder. I have two small kids so I need to keep my hands free.


----------



## am2022

oh thanks.. really pretty..
just sold my bordeaux balenciaga bag and wanting another bordeaux... 



mybleutulip said:


> I just pOsted two mod shots for u, to be honest this is a big bag! Although the measurements are 15 x 12 x 7, which is only 3 inches wider than the mini luggage - the bag is huge! But I am pretty big myself and I do love big bags so I am loving this size.
> 
> The great thing is this fits well over my shoulder. I have two small kids so I need to keep my hands free.


----------



## BattyBugs

Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


 
The blue is amazing!



dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.


 
I vote for worth it. This orange is beautiful.



mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


 
What a great color for fall. Congrats!


----------



## AdamAlex

mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.




Stunning!  So jealous!  Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## jenayb

mybleutulip said:


> Thanks ladies! I managed to capture two mod shots this morning! For reference I am 5 ft 7".


 
Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## HeathJo

nightshade said:


> i think i've died and gone to (shoulder shopper) heaven. OMG HeathJo i'm so envious of you right now, I can't believe you managed to find this beauty! hehe. Can't wait for your reveal when you get it.
> p.s. your cobalt nano is TDF, and we're bal bag twins! i have the exact same velo too.


 
Looks like we have the same taste! I am very nervous about the Green Shoulder, as I want it to work so badly. I had a Burgundy Shoulder I ended up letting go, but I just couldn't resist at least trying this out. She is coming tomorrow, so I will know then!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they are all gorgeous! love the watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> so stunning!
> 
> love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for Fall, she's a beauty congrats!


 


indi3r4 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE all the combinations H! everything is just gorgeous! hope this one works for you! *crossing fingers*


 
Thanks sweetie! I hope so too. . .



mybleutulip said:


> Thanks ladies! I managed to capture two mod shots this morning! For reference I am 5 ft 7".


 


mybleutulip said:


> I just pOsted two mod shots for u, to be honest this is a big bag! Although the measurements are 15 x 12 x 7, which is only 3 inches wider than the mini luggage - the bag is huge! But I am pretty big myself and I do love big bags so I am loving this size.
> 
> The great thing is this fits well over my shoulder. I have two small kids so I need to keep my hands free.


 
I hear you about the hands free! I have 3-year-old twins plus back problems, so until now the nano has been the only Celine I actually have been able to use. I had your exact same Burgundy Shoulder ( she is gorgeous!) yet did not keep her b/c I was worried it may be too hard with the twins. However, they are older now and do not need to be carried, so I am hoping when my Tricolor shoulder comes it will turn out to be a winner. I tucked the sides in on the Burgundy and that made it about the size of a Mini.  

IDK what you are saying that you are "big"--that is crazy talk! You look tiny to me! Your mod pictures are adorable!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mybleu*, the burgundy is fantastic on you!


----------



## Louis&Mark

HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!
> 
> Even though this is not the Bal forum, I am also showing my Black RGGH Velo with its wallet, a Papyrus RGGH. The Papyrus looks more gray in this photo, but IRL it is more in between a gray and a tan, like the color on the Celine wallet. The Bal wallet fits nicely inside the nano, believe it or not, so I can really use either wallet for either bag.


 
wow that is gorgeous everything!!!  what kind of watch is that? michele? 




Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


 
i can just turn my laptop sideways. and it's just stunning stunning stunning!! 



dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.


 

 i love this wallet so so much. 



mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


 
this color is beyond gorgeous. looks fantastic on you


----------



## dreamlet

A long overdue photo of my mini's...


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...



Gimme that camel and no one gets hurt! :ninja:


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Gimme that camel and no one gets hurt! :ninja:




I'll trade you for your cobalt, hmmm?


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> I'll trade you for your cobalt, hmmm?


----------



## HeathJo

dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...



They are both stunning and fabulous Classic bags! So glad you posted them!

Louis&mark: yes the watch is a Michele! I love Michele watched, and have a silver sportsail, so.I couldn't resist this gold one, and with the teal face. Esp b/c it was half off!


----------



## mybleutulip

Battybags, Louis&Marks, Bellashoes, Jenaywins

Thank you for the kind words! Now that I have the shoulder luggage, I want a mini luggage too! Celine is an expensive addiction!


HeathJo,

Thanks dear, you are too kind to say I look tiny. I tower over most women in these parts. But I am happy as big is better, no?  I always manage to hide some extra weight around my middle because I am tall.

I can't wait for some real life shots of your tri-color shoulder luggage! I think it will just be so gorgeous. Please pose mod shots too!

I have a 2 and a 4 year old. Honestly, its hard grappling with two active kids and one designer bag. Nothing beats a cross body bag! Are you able you fit much into your Nano? 

I


----------



## mybleutulip

dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...





I love your mini's. Both look amazing! I am so jealous!


----------



## HeathJo

mybleutulip said:


> HeathJo,
> 
> Thanks dear, you are too kind to say I look tiny. I tower over most women in these parts. But I am happy as big is better, no?  I always manage to hide some extra weight around my middle because I am tall.
> 
> I can't wait for some real life shots of your tri-color shoulder luggage! I think it will just be so gorgeous. Please pose mod shots too!
> 
> I have a 2 and a 4 year old. Honestly, its hard grappling with two active kids and one designer bag. Nothing beats a cross body bag! Are you able you fit much into your Nano?
> 
> I


 
I am jealous about your height! I am 5 ft. 4 in. tall, and it is NOT easy to hide any extra weight!!! That is why I am hoping this Shoulder Luggage works out, as maybe it will make me look smaller since it is a large bag! I do love the cross-body bags, though, and wish Celine made more of them. I had a Cobalt Micro and almost took it to the leather shop to have a strap attached to it! I have a Pink Micro coming, and if I am unable to make that work I may have to see about a strap for it. I hate missng out on all the cool bags!!

I am able actually to fit a mot into my nano. The large Bal wallet fits, along with my cell phone, which is huge (slipped into the pocket inside the bag), keys, sunglasses and lipstick. That is quite a lot really. I still wish the Micro size had a strap, though!


----------



## the_lvlady

I. DIE. for that Cobalt Nano!!!



HeathJo said:


> I have never revealed my Cobalt Nano, nor the little bi-color wallet I got to match. I found a Michele Gold Diamond Sport Sail watch that seems to coordinate well with both, so here I am FINALLY posting. The watch strap is not metallic like it appears in the pic, and the face is teal, but IRL looks like Cobalt. The watch was on sale, and I couldn't resist!


----------



## the_lvlady

Gorgeous twins!



dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...


----------



## mybleutulip

HeathJo said:


> I am jealous about your height! I am 5 ft. 4 in. tall, and it is NOT easy to hide any extra weight!!! That is why I am hoping this Shoulder Luggage works out, as maybe it will make me look smaller since it is a large bag! I do love the cross-body bags, though, and wish Celine made more of them. I had a Cobalt Micro and almost took it to the leather shop to have a strap attached to it! I have a Pink Micro coming, and if I am unable to make that work I may have to see about a strap for it. I hate missng out on all the cool bags!!
> 
> I am able actually to fit a mot into my nano. The large Bal wallet fits, along with my cell phone, which is huge (slipped into the pocket inside the bag), keys, sunglasses and lipstick. That is quite a lot really. I still wish the Micro size had a strap, though!




Oh man. I think a micro with a strap would be perfect! If you do manage to make a strap for the micro, please let me know! That would be really awesome. 

I love a crossbody bag with some extra space (without being too bulky!).  Currently, I'm hooked onto my Chloe Marcie crossbody and its my favourite go to bag on weekends. I can fit my huge Bottega wallet, two cell phones, keys, my make up pouch and even my son's water bottle! really amazing!


----------



## HeathJo

the_lvlady said:


> I. DIE. for that Cobalt Nano!!!


 
Thanks! I love her too!



mybleutulip said:


> Oh man. I think a micro with a strap would be perfect! If you do manage to make a strap for the micro, please let me know! That would be really awesome.
> 
> I love a crossbody bag with some extra space (without being too bulky!). Currently, I'm hooked onto my Chloe Marcie crossbody and its my favourite go to bag on weekends. I can fit my huge Bottega wallet, two cell phones, keys, my make up pouch and even my son's water bottle! really amazing!


 
If I ever pull it off, I will post to the world, believe me! I have pondered the Chloe but usually hold off to save for Celine!


----------



## indi3r4

mybleutulip said:


> Thanks ladies! I managed to capture two mod shots this morning! For reference I am 5 ft 7".



looks great on you!  congratsss.. 



dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...



 LOVES!!


----------



## ula_2

dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...



Both colors are very nice!!! What is the color name of the first bag? (red one)?


----------



## fandmcarebear

anthracite luggage in mini...anyone know how much the pebbled black will look similar?


----------



## candlebear1412

Hi, 
Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please !!!!!
I'm new here and just bought this from ebay, Love this color but i don't know is it authentic or not..Please help me.Thank youuuuu 
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1492.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1486.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1493.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1487.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1491.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/jenny-littleflower/IMG_1489.jpg


----------



## dianatdc

fandmcarebear said:


> anthracite luggage in mini...anyone know how much the pebbled black will look similar?



I think the mini style is similar.  The difference reported by other TPFers, that have received next season's pebbled mini, are feet and tighter or finer grained leather.


----------



## rachellam

nightshade said:


> the mini won't be too big on you, i don't think =) I'm about 5'6", 112lbs and i think the size is great for me, not too big, not too small


Thank you so much....I really want a mini but I've just bought a classic box..so, now it's time to save money!!!


----------



## Celinecn

Hi All! What amazing bags..am in love with them!where can I find it in Australia anyone?


----------



## armyofbirds

Celinecn said:


> Hi All! What amazing bags..am in love with them!where can I find it in Australia anyone?



The city David Jones stores for Melbourne and Sydney carry a small range of Céline accessories. DFS Galleria in Sydney also stocks some Céline.

If you're in Perth, I've heard that David Jones Claremont stocks Céline clothing, but not sure about accessories - but I think it would be weird for them to stock just the clothing when the accessories would probably sell better. 

And finally, Jean Brown in Brisbane stocks Céline. They don't have any on their website at the moment (all sold out), but their website is about to be upgraded to a proper online shop and their Céline items might be available then. However, in the past Jean Brown hasn't gotten the most amazing range of stock - mainly just plain single-colour cabas bags and some logo bags, along with two or three luggages which sold out before the website could even be updated to show they were in stock. 

There might be other Australian stockists but I'm not sure.

So if you're desperately after a very specific bag, you'd be very lucky indeed if you managed to track it down in Australia. But if you like a few different styles and colours, you might be able to find something if you're willing to do a bit of phoning around.


----------



## mellisaphie

You all ladies have gorgeous bags! I'm jealous 



Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


Your bag is fantastic!!! Definitely a show stopper :worthy:



dreamlet said:


> Speaking of exotics...I picked this beauty up at Bal Harbor this spring.


Stunning wallet!



mybleutulip said:


> I have been reading and drooling over all your bags!
> Last night, my Celine luggage arrived! I am so excited.. Here she is - my brand new luggage shoulder shopper in Burgundy. I snapped this on my way to the office. Just thought she looked beautiful against the morning light.


Beautiful! Perfect bag for fall



dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...


You have gorgeous bags! I love the camel



fandmcarebear said:


> anthracite luggage in mini...anyone know how much the pebbled black will look similar?


I said it once, and I'm gonna say it again. That bag is gorgeous! I actually wanted an anthracite before I bought mine.


And here is my mini coquelicot


----------



## imlvholic

OMG! That Coq Mini is Stunning! I have it in the City & so in love, now i want the Celine Coq too, maybe in a Micro. Does it have a smooth or grained leather? I'd go crazy if it's available in grained.
Now, i can't sleep.


----------



## BellaShoes

*mellisa*, the red!! OH MY!!!

*fand*, your pebbly black is gorgeous! I would recommend a lighter color versus pebbly Anthra... although Anthra is a green/blue based gray hue, it may be too similar?


----------



## nightshade

oh the size is PERFECT on you! loving your burgundy shopper  When i first received mine i was a bit worried that it was too big, but i've come to love the size, and like you said, i love that it fits comfortably over the shoulder!



mybleutulip said:


> Thanks ladies! I managed to capture two mod shots this morning! For reference I am 5 ft 7".


----------



## BattyBugs

mellisaphie said:


> You all ladies have gorgeous bags! I'm jealous
> 
> 
> Your bag is fantastic!!! Definitely a show stopper :worthy:
> 
> 
> Stunning wallet!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Perfect bag for fall
> 
> 
> You have gorgeous bags! I love the camel
> 
> 
> I said it once, and I'm gonna say it again. That bag is gorgeous! I actually wanted an anthracite before I bought mine.
> 
> 
> And here is my mini coquelicot


This red is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## fugmug

dreamlet said:


> A long overdue photo of my mini's...



*dreamlet* lovely minis u got there 

Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana


----------



## kiwishopper

fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana



Ohhh it's so rare to see a box reveal here!! Very chic! Maybe post some mod pics under "you and Celine" thread please


----------



## dreamlet

fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana



Thank you! 

Your box is a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## mellisaphie

imlvholic said:


> OMG! That Coq Mini is Stunning! I have it in the City & so in love, now i want the Celine Coq too, maybe in a Micro. Does it have a smooth or grained leather? I'd go crazy if it's available in grained.
> Now, i can't sleep.


Well, it is grained leather 



BellaShoes said:


> *mellisa*, the red!! OH MY!!!
> 
> *fand*, your pebbly black is gorgeous! I would recommend a lighter color versus pebbly Anthra... although Anthra is a green/blue based gray hue, it may be too similar?


 red is my favorite color



BattyBugs said:


> This red is gorgeous. Congratulations!


Thank you BattyBugs 



fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana


Oohhh it's really beautiful!! I need to see more pics of it!


----------



## BattyBugs

fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana


 
Beautiful bag in a beautiful color. Congratulations!


----------



## jenayb

fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana


 
Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

BellaShoes said:


> *mellisa*, the red!! OH MY!!!
> 
> *fand*, your pebbly black is gorgeous! I would recommend a lighter color versus pebbly Anthra... although Anthra is a green/blue based gray hue, it may be too similar?



 My bag is actually the anthra   so I guess they ARE similar if a lovely Celine Connoisseur thinks it's a pebbled black


----------



## cottoncat

Burgundy mini, m.i.n.e!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love that wine color


----------



## CourtneyMc22

cottoncat said:


> Burgundy mini, m.i.n.e!


I walked around a boutique in Atlanta holding this bag as long as the SAs would let me!!!  It's sooooo gorgeous and chic in person, but I had just purchased my red mini. Enjoy it!


----------



## LadyCupid

Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Louis&Mark

oh wow that's just gorgeous!!!!  congrats  



yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Louis&Mark

ooooh i love this color!    congrats cottoncat!



cottoncat said:


> Burgundy mini, m.i.n.e!


----------



## dianatdc

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats on your first mini!     Cobalt Blue is on my wish list.


----------



## LadyCupid

Louis&Mark said:


> oh wow that's just gorgeous!!!!  congrats






dianatdc said:


> Congrats on your first mini!     Cobalt Blue is on my wish list.



Thank you so much ladies. I am so glad to find this at a reasonable price.


----------



## applejillz

yeay! after waiting soooo long, my celine pebble black mini just arrived! i really hope i won't regret it.. i was lusting after the black smooth leather, but they just didn't have that in stores here anymore  
but still, thanks for letting me share this with u all


----------



## mellisaphie

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats!!! It's stunning! I'm so jealous over your cobalt


----------



## LadyCupid

mellisaphie said:


> Congrats!!! It's stunning! I'm so jealous over your cobalt



Thank you so much...I am sure you will find one too. Just need to be patient.


----------



## nightshade

CONGRATS! this is an increeeediiibly gorgeous colour, you're so lucky to have found one 



yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## HeathJo

yodaling--Congrats on your Blue Beauty! I have a nano in Cobalt and love her!!!




applejillz said:


> yeay! after waiting soooo long, my celine pebble black mini just arrived! i really hope i won't regret it.. i was lusting after the black smooth leather, but they just didn't have that in stores here anymore
> but still, thanks for letting me share this with u all


 
How cool! More pics, please!


----------



## LadyCupid

nightshade said:


> CONGRATS! this is an increeeediiibly gorgeous colour, you're so lucky to have found one


I know! I actually prefer the golden sand bicolor and has been looking for that, cobalt was my 2nd choice butt his turned up first so I have to grab her. But seeing this bag in person now makes me love it even more. The color is just so gorgeous and it brightens up every outfit. I have very blah outfit and this bag definitely spice it up a notch! 



HeathJo said:


> yodaling--Congrats on your Blue Beauty! I have a nano in Cobalt and love her!!!
> 
> Thank you thank you! I know you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine. Love this cobalt blue soo much. It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## myu3160

applejillz said:


> yeay! after waiting soooo long, my celine pebble black mini just arrived! i really hope i won't regret it.. i was lusting after the black smooth leather, but they just didn't have that in stores here anymore
> but still, thanks for letting me share this with u all



I'm envious! I LOVE IT!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Yoda*, your cobalt is fantastic!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Took my new pebbly/grainy Camel Mini for a her first outing today!


----------



## bubu123

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.



This is so nice! My favorite color! I want one now!


----------



## kiwishopper

BellaShoes said:


> Took my new pebbly/grainy Camel Mini for a her first outing today!



Bella

Gorgeous Celine! Lucky girl


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Kiwi!!!


----------



## mybleutulip

I found her two weekends ago in the local Celine boutique. Couldn't resist and grabbed her off the shelf before anyone else could.  I left her at the store because I had to run other errands, and when I picked her up 2 hours later... the only other mini left in the same colour had also sold out! 

I haven't started using her as DH doesn't know about this latest 'investment'. I quickly snapped this picture when he popped out to run an errand this morning. 

Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!


----------



## lisatedja

mybleutulip said:


> I found her two weekends ago in the local Celine boutique. Couldn't resist and grabbed her off the shelf before anyone else could.  I left her at the store because I had to run other errands, and when I picked her up 2 hours later... the only other mini left in the same colour had also sold out!
> 
> I haven't started using her as DH doesn't know about this latest 'investment'. I quickly snapped this picture when he popped out to run an errand this morning.
> 
> Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!


I lovee it ! beautiful colour


----------



## imlvholic

BellaShoes said:


> Took my new pebbly/grainy Camel Mini for a her first outing today!





mybleutulip said:


> Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!



Gorgeous!!!! Love these Camel/Taupe Minis, so Classic! We're triplets, i got the smooth leather.

Congrats to you both.


----------



## LadyCupid

BellaShoes said:


> *Yoda*, your cobalt is fantastic!!!!


Thank you very much. Your camel is one of my favorites too!



bubu123 said:


> This is so nice! My favorite color! I want one now!


You will love this color even more in person...it is truly a very nice color...hope you find one soon.


----------



## bubu123

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you very much. Your camel is one of my favorites too!
> 
> 
> You will love this color even more in person...it is truly a very nice color...hope you find one soon.



Yeah. But there are so many choices! I'm not good in making choices. Haha


----------



## mybleutulip

lisatedja said:


> I lovee it ! beautiful colour




Thank you! I love her to bits. Am waiting for the opportunity to bring her out with me.


----------



## mybleutulip

imlvholic said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love these Camel/Taupe Minis, so Classic! We're triplets, i got the smooth leather.
> 
> Congrats to you both.




Thank you! Your smooth leather mini sounds divine!


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Let me help to post the picture above.  Congratulation!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mybleutulip said:


> Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!


 
love it!



BellaShoes said:


> Took my new pebbly/grainy Camel Mini for a her first outing today!


 
gorgeous bella!!!



applejillz said:


> yeay! after waiting soooo long, my celine pebble black mini just arrived! i really hope i won't regret it.. i was lusting after the black smooth leather, but they just didn't have that in stores here anymore
> but still, thanks for letting me share this with u all


 
classic beauty! 



yodaling1 said:


> Here is my first and only Cobalt Blue Mini. Just got her today and love the color even more in person! Thank you for letting me share.


 
yay bag twin congrats!



cottoncat said:


> Burgundy mini, m.i.n.e!


 
beautiful!



fugmug said:


> *dreamlet* lovely minis u got there
> 
> Finally after months of searching and thinking! Pls help me welcome... medium box in havana


 
yay congrats!


----------



## am2022

ooooohh... lovelove love.. congrats!





mybleutulip said:


> I found her two weekends ago in the local Celine boutique. Couldn't resist and grabbed her off the shelf before anyone else could.  I left her at the store because I had to run other errands, and when I picked her up 2 hours later... the only other mini left in the same colour had also sold out!
> 
> I haven't started using her as DH doesn't know about this latest 'investment'. I quickly snapped this picture when he popped out to run an errand this morning.
> 
> Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!


----------



## skyez

my new orange baby


----------



## Omjabha

I just got this new addition to the family around the summer holiday.

Now I've been thinking of getting the Nano in a bright colour.


----------



## Omjabha

OMG, I LOVE IT!!

The colour is to die for!! 
Enjoy it bb!!


----------



## Omjabha

skyez said:


> my new orange baby



 OMG, I LOVE IT!!

The colour is to die for!! 
Enjoy it bb!!


----------



## skyez

Omjabha said:


> OMG, I LOVE IT!!
> 
> The colour is to die for!!
> Enjoy it bb!!



Thanks Omjabha!!  enjoy yrs too!
im thinking of a black smooth nano next


----------



## UpgradeU

It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


----------



## lisatedja

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


I LOVE THE ORANGE! beautiful!


----------



## chocos

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.




omG!!!!! I loveeeeeeeeeee this orange!! Thank u so much for posting her pic.. I m in love!! I was afraid if the fluo orange will be too bright for me,but now i really can not wait to hold her in real life!! I m going to see n hold her next week! Really love this orange!!thank u once again  one question, do u love her?? I mean do u like this bright orange colour ?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

skyez said:


> my new orange baby


 
beautiful!!!



Omjabha said:


> I just got this new addition to the family around the summer holiday.
> 
> Now I've been thinking of getting the Nano in a bright colour.


lovely!!



UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


 
what a fun color, I love it!


----------



## calisnoopy

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


 

that is just stunning--reminds me of Orange Creamsicle...haha or maybe cos I'm just hungry LOL


----------



## kiwishopper

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.



This colour!!!!! omg!!! Its like a glass of orange juice!! Gorgeous and yummy!!!


----------



## dreamlet

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.




What an amazing color! Is this the new pebbled leather?


----------



## Louis&Mark

mybleutulip said:


> I found her two weekends ago in the local Celine boutique. Couldn't resist and grabbed her off the shelf before anyone else could.  I left her at the store because I had to run other errands, and when I picked her up 2 hours later... the only other mini left in the same colour had also sold out!
> 
> I haven't started using her as DH doesn't know about this latest 'investment'. I quickly snapped this picture when he popped out to run an errand this morning.
> 
> Here's presenting Ms Mini in Taupe (grainy leather). The actual colour is slightly lighter than what you see. It's a beautiful neutral!


 
oh this is a beauuuutiful color. so so lovely. 





BellaShoes said:


> Took my new pebbly/grainy Camel Mini for a her first outing today!


 
looking fabulous bella!



skyez said:


> my new orange baby


 
congrats! what a nice pop of color.



Omjabha said:


> I just got this new addition to the family around the summer holiday.
> 
> Now I've been thinking of getting the Nano in a bright colour.


 
gorgeous red. congrats! 



UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


 
wow such a striking color! enjoy your new bag


----------



## mybleutulip

Louis&Mark said:


> oh this is a beauuuutiful color. so so lovely.



Thanks!! She's so perfect looking, I haven't dared to bring her out as its been rainy here this week.




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love it!



Thanks! Celine is soooo addictive. I want more!



amacasa said:


> ooooohh... lovelove love.. congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

skyez said:


> my new orange baby



You receive the orange? Post reveal and mod pics. Would love to see more pics of this. Send me the link once you do!! COngrats!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

HandbagAngel said:


> ^ Let me help to post the picture above.  Congratulation!
> 
> luxurybuyonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/black-with-tan-suede-300x300.jpg



Is this your bag? I love love loooove it!! Tis color combo has been on my wish list forever and I just can't seem to find one. IF anyone comes across one please let me know..Would love a micro/mini...Thank you.


----------



## LadyCupid

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.



OMGosh..this orange looks really good..not too bright at all. Do you happen to have more pics and possible mod pics too?? COngratulations on scoring such a gorgeous bag...


----------



## skyez

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.



Nice!!! mine is a nano! 
love the long strap


----------



## skyez

yodaling1 said:


> You receive the orange? Post reveal and mod pics. Would love to see more pics of this. Send me the link once you do!! COngrats!!!



I will yodaling! its really super bright on a sunny day... yr friends can definitely spot you miles away!!! Im so thinking of a hermes orange cdc to go along with it!


----------



## UpgradeU

Thank you for all the compliments ladies!




chocos said:


> omG!!!!! I loveeeeeeeeeee this orange!! Thank u so much for posting her pic.. I m in love!! I was afraid if the fluo orange will be too bright for me,but now i really can not wait to hold her in real life!! I m going to see n hold her next week! Really love this orange!!thank u once again  one question,  do u love her?? I mean do u like this bright orange colour ?



Yes I absolutely love the colour, I was scared of being to bright and under the shop lights it is highlighter neon orange, like I said brighter in real life and the sun, but definitely wearable. I've received tons of compliments on her!



dreamlet said:


> What an amazing color! Is this the new pebbled leather?



Yep, and she has feet too! 



yodaling1 said:


> OMGosh..this orange looks really good..not too bright at all. Do you happen to have more pics and possible mod pics too?? COngratulations on scoring such a gorgeous bag...



I don't at the moment but I can try and do some when I get a chance.



skyez said:


> I will yodaling! its really super bright on a sunny day... yr friends can definitely spot you miles away!!! Im so thinking of a hermes orange cdc to go along with it!



I agree with this and your nano is lovely!


----------



## am2022

lovely!!!!  i need one of these!




UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


----------



## skyez

amacasa said:


> lovely!!!!  i need one of these!



its really very pretty, although some tpfers think that it is too bright.. it adds a cheery disposition when u carry it. I wore a forest green color plain top when i carried my nano and got loads of compliments!


----------



## chanelxbunny

There are so many pages on this thread...
if someone could direct me to any posts showing petite TPFers modeling the Mini, Micro, OR Nano sizes I would really appreciate it!!!

By petite...I mean REALLY petite...around 5' tall in height...thank you so much!


----------



## shopgirl bb

My Micro Luggage in Cobalt Blue.  Loving it !!!!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

chanelxbunny said:


> There are so many pages on this thread...
> if someone could direct me to any posts showing petite TPFers modeling the Mini, Micro, OR Nano sizes I would really appreciate it!!!
> 
> By petite...I mean REALLY petite...around 5' tall in height...thank you so much!



http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/the-debate-over-mini-mini-ladies-my-reveal-709444.html (5' with mini)
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/dmjbf/IMGP0094.jpg (5'1" to 2" with micro)
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/your-celine-in-action-pics-636669-47.html#post19467363 (5'-3" with micro)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skyez said:


> my new orange baby



Wow! Really nice!! Love it!


----------



## chanelxbunny

yodaling1 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/the-debate-over-mini-mini-ladies-my-reveal-709444.html (5' with mini)
> http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/dmjbf/IMGP0094.jpg (5'1" to 2" with micro)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/your-celine-in-action-pics-636669-47.html#post19467363 (5'-3" with micro)



Wow, thank you for that, it was VERY helpful!  If it isn't too much trouble...would you be able to find one with a Nano size...?
Truly grateful for your efforts...:urock:


----------



## chanelxbunny

sayingido said:


> I got the Celine micro luggage in chocolate pebbled just now at the Singapore NAC boutique, xxx



I love your Micro! May I ask your height?  I am 5' tall 90 lbs...and am debating between Nano, Micro, or Mini...do you think the Mini would be overwhelming? Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

chanelxbunny said:


> Wow, thank you for that, it was VERY helpful!  If it isn't too much trouble...would you be able to find one with a Nano size...?
> Truly grateful for your efforts...:urock:



Sorry I tried nano but can't locate it.


----------



## mellisaphie

skyez said:


> my new orange baby





UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.


OMG!! Fluo orange is fantastic!! I've never really interested with this colour, thought it's too bright for me, until now! Well, it really is bright, but in a good way! Love it! Congrats to you two 



Omjabha said:


> I just got this new addition to the family around the summer holiday.
> 
> Now I've been thinking of getting the Nano in a bright colour.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## mellisaphie

shopgirl bb said:


> My Micro Luggage in Cobalt Blue.  Loving it !!!!!!!


Congrats! It's stunning!


----------



## ysherry

mellisaphie said:


> You all ladies have gorgeous bags! I'm jealous
> 
> 
> Your bag is fantastic!!! Definitely a show stopper :worthy:
> 
> 
> Stunning wallet!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Perfect bag for fall
> 
> 
> You have gorgeous bags! I love the camel
> 
> 
> I said it once, and I'm gonna say it again. That bag is gorgeous! I actually wanted an anthracite before I bought mine.
> 
> 
> And here is my mini coquelicot


gorgeous color!


----------



## mellisaphie

ysherry said:


> gorgeous color!


Thank you ysherry


----------



## skyez

Hi chanelxbunny,
I will try to load the nano for you to take a look.
Im about 5'2. 



chanelxbunny said:


> I love your Micro! May I ask your height?  I am 5' tall 90 lbs...and am debating between Nano, Micro, or Mini...do you think the Mini would be overwhelming? Thank you!


----------



## chanelxbunny

skyez said:


> Hi chanelxbunny,
> I will try to load the nano for you to take a look.
> Im about 5'2.



Oh thank you so much!!


----------



## chanelxbunny

skyez said:


> Hi chanelxbunny,
> I will try to load the nano for you to take a look.
> Im about 5'2.



thank you so so much~~!


----------



## applejillz

I finally found it! My tri-coloured Celine Micro Luggage!
I initially bought the mini in black, but thought it looked a bit big on me (i'm really petite 5.08 feet short ) so i sold it off and patiently waited until I found this micro tri coloured luggage.
The micro is quite a bit smaller in comparison with the mini, I do kinda miss the size of my black mini, but at the same time i'm thrilled with the colour of my new micro, hope i made the right choice!


----------



## Tinn3rz

applejillz said:


> I finally found it! My tri-coloured Celine Micro Luggage!
> I initially bought the mini in black, but thought it looked a bit big on me (i'm really petite 5.08 feet short ) so i sold it off and patiently waited until I found this micro tri coloured luggage.
> The micro is quite a bit smaller in comparison with the mini, I do kinda miss the size of my black mini, but at the same time i'm thrilled with the colour of my new micro, hope i made the right choice!



Gorgeous!!!! It looks great on you. Still looking for my perfect tri-color micro.


----------



## applejillz

Tinn3rz said:


> Gorgeous!!!! It looks great on you. Still looking for my perfect tri-color micro.




Thank you Tinn3rz, it's so sweet of you to say so  good luck with finding your tri-colour micro, i'm sure your patience will pay off too!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

applejillz said:


> Thank you Tinn3rz, it's so sweet of you to say so  good luck with finding your tri-colour micro, i'm sure your patience will pay off too!!



Thank you! I hope so.


----------



## LadyCupid

I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag. 

Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested. 

Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top


----------



## its so you

yodaling1 said:


> I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested.
> 
> Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
> Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
> Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top




nice!!


----------



## jasonwu

yodaling1 said:


> I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested.
> 
> Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
> Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
> Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top


Gorgeous bag!! 
I saw this babe on overstock!! But unfortunately I missed it during check out..Sadness!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

jasonwu said:


> Gorgeous bag!!
> I saw this babe on overstock!! But unfortunately I missed it during check out..Sadness!!!



Someone beat you to it while you were checking out? Oh...Don't worry. You will get yours soon. Overstock has been getting a few Celines quite frequently. So check back the "Celine finds" thread everyday. 

When I placed my order, there were still 2 in stock. I checked back the next day and there were still 2. Check back again the next day and it was only 1 left. It did not sell out instantly so you definitely will have your chance to get this again when they restock. 

The nude color is absolutely gorgeous. I regretted not buying this the first time around so when I saw it on overstock I had to grab it before I regret again. The blue pictured on overstock is not that nice but if you look at the celebrity photos, there is one with a lady wearing yellow dress carrying this blue and it is absolutely gorgeous too.


----------



## lisatedja

yodaling1 said:


> I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested.
> 
> Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
> Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
> Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top


I am in love totally the nude phantom ! been searching for this bag for ages


----------



## LadyCupid

lisatedja said:


> I am in love totally the nude phantom ! been searching for this bag for ages



I hope you find yours soon.


----------



## ntntgo

My newest addition and by far, my favorite.
Medium Luggage Tote in Black w/ Ivory suede

Also got a Trapeze in black with the croc print flap.  Not sure that I am in love with this one.  Any comments would be welcomed.


----------



## jenayb

ntntgo said:


> My newest addition and by far, my favorite.
> Medium Luggage Tote in Black w/ Ivory suede
> 
> Also got a Trapeze in black with the croc print flap.  Not sure that I am in love with this one.  Any comments would be welcomed.



I think we may need some mod shots.


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I've been avoiding this part of the forum lately, since this is very bad for the wallet.  As a result, I'm so far behind again that I started repeating myself and had to edit this post. You have added some gorgeous bags in beautiful colors. Congratulations all!


----------



## Shivadiva

ntntgo said:


> My newest addition and by far, my favorite.
> Medium Luggage Tote in Black w/ Ivory suede
> 
> Also got a Trapeze in black with the croc print flap.  Not sure that I am in love with this one.  Any comments would be welcomed.



Congrats! I looooove the black Trapeze.! Imo it's a beautiful bag


----------



## applejillz

ntntgo said:
			
		

> My newest addition and by far, my favorite.
> Medium Luggage Tote in Black w/ Ivory suede
> 
> Also got a Trapeze in black with the croc print flap.  Not sure that I am in love with this one.  Any comments would be welcomed.



Wow! I love it! What a fabulous colour combi, congrats on ur beautiful bag!


----------



## mellisaphie

applejillz said:


> I finally found it! My tri-coloured Celine Micro Luggage!
> I initially bought the mini in black, but thought it looked a bit big on me (i'm really petite 5.08 feet short ) so i sold it off and patiently waited until I found this micro tri coloured luggage.
> The micro is quite a bit smaller in comparison with the mini, I do kinda miss the size of my black mini, but at the same time i'm thrilled with the colour of my new micro, hope i made the right choice!


Congrats!! The tri color looks really beautiful in micro 



yodaling1 said:


> I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested.
> 
> Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
> Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
> Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top


Gorgeous! Mod pics please!


----------



## Alisa

I was asked for a pic of my tricolor luggage with me holding it,  I'm 5ft 5 in case you're wondering about my height.  Sorry about the bad lighting...


----------



## fandmcarebear

Alisa said:


> I was asked for a pic of my tricolor luggage with me holding it,  I'm 5ft 5 in case you're wondering about my height.  Sorry about the bad lighting...
> 
> View attachment 1516074



Thanks alisa!  I think we may be bag twins........


----------



## jenayb

Alisa said:


> I was asked for a pic of my tricolor luggage with me holding it, I'm 5ft 5 in case you're wondering about my height. Sorry about the bad lighting...
> 
> View attachment 1516074


 
Brian Atwood???


----------



## Alisa

Yaaaaay to bag twins!!!



fandmcarebear said:


> Thanks alisa!  I think we may be bag twins........


----------



## Alisa

Bottega 



jenaywins said:


> Brian Atwood???


----------



## fandmcarebear

Alisa said:


> Yaaaaay to bag twins!!!


 
What are your thoughts about it being wearable for spring/summer? Do the sides make it light enough as far as the color palate goes?


----------



## Alisa

fandmcarebear said:


> What are your thoughts about it being wearable for spring/summer? Do the sides make it light enough as far as the color palate goes?



Yes, I think it can be worn all seasons because of the ivory on the sides. The only thing that gives it the fall/winter look is the burgundy handles but I am going to carry it in the spring/summer as well. The burgundy kind of looks like dark brown depending on the lighting.  Surprisingly it goes with a lot of outfits.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Alisa said:


> I was asked for a pic of my tricolor luggage with me holding it,  I'm 5ft 5 in case you're wondering about my height.  Sorry about the bad lighting...
> 
> View attachment 1516074



*Alisa*, beautiful action pic! I would love this in a micro.


----------



## ghoztz

yodaling1 said:


> I ordered a small nude phantom from Overstock.com and received it today. This is my first phantom but 2nd Celine handbag.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Celine family. I tried to compare the small nude phantom to the mini cobalt for anyone who is interested.
> 
> Generally the phantom is 1/2" small all round but a lot deeper (2.5" more) than the mini luggage. Handle drop is the same which is about 4.5".
> Small phantom: 11.5" x 11.5" x 9.5" with 4.5" handle drop, open top
> Mini luggage: 12" x 12" x 7" with 4.5" handle drop, zip top





love you bags!!  

since you have both mini luggage and and small phantom, which one do you prefer?  do you find the phantom too deep?


----------



## LadyCupid

ghoztz said:


> love you bags!!
> 
> since you have both mini luggage and and small phantom, which one do you prefer?  do you find the phantom too deep?



Thank you. Yes. I find the phantom too deep for my liking and it's definitely a bit hard to shoulder carry with that kind of depth eventhough you could if you want. I prefer the luggage if I have to choose one. 

I like the feel of the exterior leather on the phantom a lot. It feels like nubuck/suede.


----------



## sixteen

Kindly help me authenticate this bag? thanks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/370554969931?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
 Celine NEW Leather Bowler Medium Handbag Beige Bag


Celine Leather Bowler Medium Handbag Beige Bag
 BHFO LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEED! Find it for less and we will match it!
 Department: Bags
 Bowler Medium Handbag
 Brand: Celine
 Color: CAMEL
 Size: N/A US
 Suggested Retail: $ 2250.00
 Closure(s): Zipper
 Lined: Full
 Measurements: 11" Height X 11.5" Width X 5.5" Depth
 Measurements listed are within 2 inches.
 1 Zipper, 2 Pouch Compartment(s)
 Handle Style: Double
 Handle Drop: 5"
 Stud Base
 Accessory: Padlock/Key, Included
 BHFO Condition: NEW: With Tags
 Material Type: Leather
 Sizes listed are based on the item label. Item fit and sizing can vary by Manufacturer.
 Read more about our products, pricing, and quality by clicking below.
 Because we cannot ship anything to an APO address that exceeds 130 inches in length plus girth, some of our larger items we will be unable to post to APO addresses. In the event that you purchase an item we are unable to ship, we would fully reimburse you for the order. You can also email our friendly customer service representatives to give you an idea of whether or not the item in question would be able to pass the restrictions.

156344736


----------



## sixteen

Kindly help me authenticate this Celine bag? Thanks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/370554976462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Celine Leather Shoulder Medium Handbag Brown Bag
&#8226; BHFO LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEED! Find it for less and we will match it!
&#8226; Department: Bags
&#8226; Shoulder Medium Handbag
&#8226; Brand: Celine
&#8226; Color: TAN
&#8226; Size: N/A US
&#8226; Suggested Retail: $ 2195.00
&#8226; Closure(s): Zipper
&#8226; Lined: Full
&#8226; Measurements: 12" Height X 17" Width X 5.5" Depth
&#8226; Measurements listed are within 2 inches.
&#8226; 1 Zipper Compartment(s)
&#8226; Handle Style: Double
&#8226; Additional Storage: Cellphone
&#8226; Accessory: Dust Bag, included.
&#8226; Accessory: Padlock/Key, included.
&#8226; BHFO Condition: NEW: With Tags
&#8226; Material Type: Leather


----------



## LadyCupid

sixteen said:


> Kindly help me authenticate this bag? thanks  http://www.ebay.com/itm/370554969931?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Celine NEW Leather Bowler Medium Handbag Beige Bag
> 
> 
> Celine Leather Bowler Medium Handbag Beige Bag
> &#8226; BHFO LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEED! Find it for less and we will match it!
> &#8226; Department: Bags
> &#8226; Bowler Medium Handbag
> &#8226; Brand: Celine
> &#8226; Color: CAMEL
> &#8226; Size: N/A US
> &#8226; Suggested Retail: $ 2250.00
> &#8226; Closure(s): Zipper
> &#8226; Lined: Full
> &#8226; Measurements: 11" Height X 11.5" Width X 5.5" Depth
> &#8226; Measurements listed are within 2 inches.
> &#8226; 1 Zipper, 2 Pouch Compartment(s)
> &#8226; Handle Style: Double
> &#8226; Handle Drop: 5"
> &#8226; Stud Base
> &#8226; Accessory: Padlock/Key, Included
> &#8226; BHFO Condition: NEW: With Tags
> &#8226; Material Type: Leather
> &#8226; Sizes listed are based on the item label. Item fit and sizing can vary by Manufacturer.
> &#8226; Read more about our products, pricing, and quality by clicking below.
> &#8226; Because we cannot ship anything to an APO address that exceeds 130 inches in length plus girth, some of our larger items we will be unable to post to APO addresses. In the event that you purchase an item we are unable to ship, we would fully reimburse you for the order. You can also email our friendly customer service representatives to give you an idea of whether or not the item in question would be able to pass the restrictions.
> 
> 156344736



You are at the wrong thread. This is a thread for you to post a bag that you own. Please post at "authenticate this Celine" thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/a...se-read-rules-use-format-post-353733-160.html


----------



## jenayb

Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her! 











While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!











It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!



Ooh, don't you just love your Celine wallet? I adore mine, and it does fit sooo much!

Modeling pics of the nano please!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Ooh, don't you just love your Celine wallet? I adore mine, and it does fit sooo much!
> 
> Modeling pics of the nano please!



Yes, I am in absolute love with it. 

I will post mod pics ASAP!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

I can't wait to see mod pics, Jenay. Beautiful nano! And the wallet is gorgeous!


----------



## Winterbaby

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!


 

LOVE your nano and gorgeous black wallet!! Beautiful!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous Celine duos!! 




jenaywins said:


> Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!



I second for the mod pics of the nano! 
and seeing your wallet makes me want one too.. must start looking!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I second for the mod pics of the nano!
> and seeing your wallet makes me want one too.. must start looking!



Girl, the wallets are seriously amazing in person and are on the CHEAP CHEAP! 

They are typically just under $500, but mine was $520 - I think because of the leather combo. Shoot, my LV Damier zippy was like $800 and it's _canvas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ 

Celine is where it's at, lol.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Girl, the wallets are seriously amazing in person and are on the CHEAP CHEAP!
> 
> They are typically just under $500, but mine was $520 - I think because of the leather combo. Shoot, my LV Damier zippy was like $800 and it's _canvas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Celine is where it's at, lol.



I've been using my MJ long zip wallet for awhile and I think it's time for a new one.. I was thinking between this and the continental wallet.. i love them both! and i agree, the price is


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I've been using my MJ long zip wallet for awhile and I think it's time for a new one.. I was thinking between this and the continental wallet.. i love them both! and i agree, the price is



Absolutely.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Sorry, no mod pics yet but here is the new Nano!!! I just lurrrrrve her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was waiting at Barneys yesterday, my SA told me she had something very special in the back that she knew I'd love. My God - how could I resist!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's SUPER roomy, too! Even more so than my LV zippy!


 
Congrats on the nano and the wallet J!!!! The wallet looks fab and roomy! I will have to remember when it's time for a new one


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Congrats on the nano and the wallet J!!!! The wallet looks fab and roomy! I will have to remember when it's time for a new one



Thanks girl! Super fab and super roomy... Especially for the money!


----------



## chiccity

Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


----------



## liav

I know  that the smooth luggage scratch and scuff easily but has anyone noticed this even if the bag is brand new just small marks like that cos im hesitating to buy one from david jones cos i noticed it had a small scuff on it can anyone tell me is this common


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Thanks girl! Super fab and super roomy... Especially for the money!


 
The nanos are indeed so roomy! They fit so much more than you would think! I adore your wallet also--I am dying for a smaller zip-around with the flap! I have a Bal wallet and it is not doing it for me!!



chiccity said:


> Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


 
Beautiful!!! Congrats 



liav said:


> I know that the smooth luggage scratch and scuff easily but has anyone noticed this even if the bag is brand new just small marks like that cos im hesitating to buy one from david jones cos i noticed it had a small scuff on it can anyone tell me is this common


 
This is very common, however if it is deep into the leather I would ask for a discount. Otherwise, it kind of comes with the territory :weird:


----------



## jenayb

chiccity said:


> Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> Girl, the wallets are seriously amazing in person and are on the CHEAP CHEAP!
> 
> They are typically just under $500, but mine was $520 - I think because of the leather combo. Shoot, my LV Damier zippy was like $800 and it's _canvas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Celine is where it's at, lol.


Hi jenaywins,
Great purchases! Question about your wallet. In comparison to the LV zippy, is the Celine wallet lighter?


----------



## jenayb

Shoegal30 said:


> Hi jenaywins,
> Great purchases! Question about your wallet. In comparison to the LV zippy, is the Celine wallet lighter?


 
Thank you honey! Yes - the Celine wallet is MUCH lighter than the LV Zippy! There is no comparison!


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> Thank you honey! Yes - the Celine wallet is MUCH lighter than the LV Zippy! There is no comparison!


Girl, I have got to stop fooling with you. I could use my barney's purple card money and get a new wallet.  You make me sick, you keep giving me new purchase ideas.....


----------



## jenayb

Shoegal30 said:


> Girl, I have got to stop fooling with you. I could use my barney's purple card money and get a new wallet. You make me sick, you keep giving me new purchase ideas.....


----------



## dreamlet

chiccity said:


> Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chiccity said:


> Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


 
very nice!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:
			
		

>



Love!! How many mini luggages do you have now J? I think 5 if I remember correctly? Lol.

BTW, how do you store them?


----------



## mulberrytea

chiccity said:


> Let me share my tri-color Mini Luggage NAVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^



I love it!  What a gorgeous combination.  I would love to get a tricolor like that if I continue to collect Luggage


----------



## liav

if u look on the top right corner of my bag u can see a mark the bag is only two days old its not a scratch but more like a crease in the leather because it feels bumpy. do you guys think i should return it or keep it for 2000 dollars i would like the bag to be flawless what do u guys think i searched the whole of purse forum and i havent seen anything like it...just my luck!!! need some advice pleaseee

please just copy and paste the link i cant get the photo to work sorry


----------



## liav

http://pic.twitter.com/Y7azwC9r


----------



## Bijouxlady

Just received my smooth black Mini and it is gorgeous however, it feels softer than my smooth camel mini. Makes me think it's not from the new season based on some of the comments I've read here that the new season smooth leather was going to be "stiffer". I prefer more structure. The price on this one is $2000. I am sending it back and going to wait a bit for the new season to arrive & try again. Really need a good black bag soon!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> Just received my smooth black Mini and it is gorgeous however, it feels softer than my smooth camel mini. Makes me think it's not from the new season based on some of the comments I've read here that the new season smooth leather was going to be "stiffer". I prefer more structure. The price on this one is $2000. I am sending it back and going to wait a bit for the new season to arrive & try again. Really need a good black bag soon!


 

Before you send back..I live a mile away from Damian and Saks  (I think that is who you said you bought it from????)  I frequently visit and spend time with Damian checking out new bags, clothes, etc and I can guarantee that the bag he sold you was from the new line..I know because I desperately wanted black and he called me the second the new shipment arrived.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up that the bag will change and then you will not be able to find one!  good luck


----------



## AmyNJacob

I just got this cute little bag when I was in Paris last week!  It fits all my stuff to use as an everyday purse (I travel light!)


----------



## its so you

liav said:


> http://pic.twitter.com/Y7azwC9r



still looks great! but if you aren't satisfied, exchange it.  I just bought a black phantom luggage (already own a taupe phantom)... still waiting for the black to be delivered. but now, I'm really liking the mini...... decisions decisions!!


----------



## sammix3

Super cute!  How about some modeling pics? 



AmyNJacob said:


> I just got this cute little bag when I was in Paris last week!  It fits all my stuff to use as an everyday purse (I travel light!)


----------



## Bijouxlady

fandmcarebear said:


> Before you send back..I live a mile away from Damian and Saks  (I think that is who you said you bought it from????)  I frequently visit and spend time with Damian checking out new bags, clothes, etc and I can guarantee that the bag he sold you was from the new line..I know because I desperately wanted black and he called me the second the new shipment arrived.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up that the bag will change and then you will not be able to find one!  good luck


Yes, I did get it from Damian. I was basing my opinion on what I read here about the new leather being stiffer and shinier. The leather on this one seems to be softer than what is on my smooth camel from this past season. Did you get a smooth black from Damian out of this last new shipment? Thanks for the info. I will think about it!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> Yes, I did get it from Damian. I was basing my opinion on what I read here about the new leather being stiffer and shinier. The leather on this one seems to be softer than what is on my smooth camel from this past season. Did you get a smooth black from Damian out of this last new shipment? Thanks for the info. I will think about it!



I ended up going with a pebbled anthra after all the wait, but I was there today and tried on the smooth black luggage shopper which just came in with the new minis.....it seems soft, yet structured??  Hard to say....


----------



## Bijouxlady

fandmcarebear said:


> I ended up going with a pebbled anthra after all the wait, but I was there today and tried on the smooth black luggage shopper which just came in with the new minis.....it seems soft, yet structured??  Hard to say....


I just sold my anthra pebbled because it was too smooshy & slouchy for me. I wouldn't even know there was going to be a new leather on the smooth if I hadn't been here! I just don't want to get this one and then find out I could have had something more structured if I had just waited a little longer. Wish there was some way I could know for sure! Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## liav

its so you said:


> still looks great! but if you aren't satisfied, exchange it.  I just bought a black phantom luggage (already own a taupe phantom)... still waiting for the black to be delivered. but now, I'm really liking the mini...... decisions decisions!!


when your black phantom comes let me know how the leather is just my opinion i think the mini is a little more classic than the phantom so get one hehee!!!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here is my Resort 2012 Fluo Pink / Orange cabas.


----------



## apapa

shopgirl bb said:


> Here is my Resort 2012 Fluo Pink / Orange cabas.


 
Sooooooooooo Cute!


----------



## icecreamom

"On FedEx vehicle for delivery"


----------



## indi3r4

icecreamom said:


> "On FedEx vehicle for delivery"



 so excited for you!! can't wait to see pictures


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> "On FedEx vehicle for delivery"



Yay!! When will it get there?


----------



## moshi_moshi

icecreamom said:


> "On FedEx vehicle for delivery"


 
omg where did you find the coquelicot?


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> Yay!! When will it get there?


 


indi3r4 said:


> so excited for you!! can't wait to see pictures


 
Am I overreacting? I waited 9 days for my dreamed Celine and I found a scratch! What should I do? :cry:

Here are the pictures:


----------



## icecreamom

moshi_moshi said:


> omg where did you find the coquelicot?


 Oh no! Sorry! Coquelicot is for my Bal.


----------



## moshi_moshi

icecreamom said:


> Oh no! Sorry! Coquelicot is for my Bal.


 
nice!!  what style?


----------



## fandmcarebear

icecreamom said:


> Am I overreacting? I waited 9 days for my dreamed Celine and I found a scratch! What should I do? :cry:
> 
> Here are the pictures:




OMG that is just beautiful!  What a lovely color!  Gray goes with everything!!!!!  I just love it!!!


----------



## indi3r4

icecreamom said:


> Am I overreacting? I waited 9 days for my dreamed Celine and I found a scratch! What should I do? :cry:
> 
> Here are the pictures:



Hey babe,
I'm so sorry that the excitement turn to disappointment..  can you call your SA and see if they can track a new one and make sure there's no scratch? If there's none left, try leather conditioner to buff the scratch and see how it goes before you make any decision? I totally understand how you feel.. when I pay $2K for a brand new bag, it's better be brand new.. if it's going to scratch, i want to be the one who do it..  oh yeah, I'm one of those girls that check every inch for imperfections/ask if they have a new one in the back.. :shame:

it's gorgeous bag nonetheless.. camel is a great neutral!


----------



## fandmcarebear

oh camel.....I must be colorblind...still beautiful...the scratch...I agree you want to be the one who does it...but it IS bound to happen....is it a deep scratch? can it be rubbed out?


----------



## icecreamom

fandmcarebear said:


> oh camel.....I must be colorblind...still beautiful...the scratch...I agree you want to be the one who does it...but it IS bound to happen....is it a deep scratch? can it be rubbed out?





indi3r4 said:


> Hey babe,
> I'm so sorry that the excitement turn to disappointment..  can you call your SA and see if they can track a new one and make sure there's no scratch? If there's none left, try leather conditioner to buff the scratch and see how it goes before you make any decision? I totally understand how you feel.. when I pay $2K for a brand new bag, it's better be brand new.. if it's going to scratch, i want to be the one who do it..  oh yeah, I'm one of those girls that check every inch for imperfections/ask if they have a new one in the back.. :shame:
> 
> it's gorgeous bag nonetheless.. camel is a great neutral!



Ladies thank you so much for your comments  and also a big thanks to *Jenay* for all the emotional support. I really really love this bag and wanted it to be perfect, my mom made me realize that I overreacted a bit and did not let myself enjoy the moment and the beauty of the bag, I'm going to sleep on it and make a decision tomorrow morning.


----------



## icecreamom

moshi_moshi said:


> nice!!  what style?



City with RH, I got it last month, it was a B-day gift from icecreamom to Katherine


----------



## shopinator

icecreamom said:


> Am I overreacting? I waited 9 days for my dreamed Celine and I found a scratch! What should I do? :cry:
> 
> Here are the pictures:




Since the scratches are on the back of the bag, I would keep it unless you can get another one shipped to you.  When I bought my smooth black mini, I was fortunate that Barney's had three from me to choose from and I felt like all of them had some minor imperfections.


----------



## icecreamom

shopinator said:


> Since the scratches are on the back of the bag, I would keep it unless you can get another one shipped to you.  When I bought my smooth black mini, I was fortunate that Barney's had three from me to choose from and I felt like all of them had some minor imperfections.


 Thank you, yesterday when I got home and showed the bag to my mom she said the same thing to me. I think I was more upset for the way the SA handled my call about scratch than for the actual issue. I really love the shape and size of the bag, and the strange taupe or "camel wannabe" shade. I was able to get hold of another SA at the same store and she's going to try to find another one for me, but I'm starting to think about what you and Ind3r4 and fandmcarebear said and/or maybe I can try leather conditioner and fix the scratch myself. I'm not planning on going anywhere that's Celine worthy this weekend so I'll wait until next Monday for the SA to call with some news before I do anything.


----------



## cheoucheou

My celine luggage family
black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.


----------



## Shoegal30

cheoucheou said:


> My celine luggage family
> black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.


What a cute fam


----------



## jacc

cheoucheou said:
			
		

> My celine luggage family
> black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.



Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Hdream

Blue phantom just such a classic beauty


----------



## wenthy

shopgirl bb said:


> Here is my Resort 2012 Fluo Pink / Orange cabas.



saw this at the Landmark store yesterday and the color is amazing! congrats!!


----------



## wenthy

here are mine

- pebbled camel mini which I bought almost 8months ago and been through a lot of rainy days....

- the vertical bi-cabas in beige/black which is a recent gift from a very dear friend... i am very lucky..


----------



## sammix3

wenthy said:


> here are mine
> 
> - pebbled camel mini which I bought almost 8months ago and been through a lot of rainy days....
> 
> - the vertical bi-cabas in beige/black which is a recent gift from a very dear friend... i am very lucky..



Pretty!  How nice of your friend!


----------



## imlvholic

My Celines
Cobalt Micro








Cabas Hor bi-color, Black/beige




Camel Mini (just SOLD)


----------



## lilou

wenthy said:


> here are mine
> 
> - pebbled camel mini which I bought almost 8months ago and been through a lot of rainy days....
> 
> - the vertical bi-cabas in beige/black which is a recent gift from a very dear friend... i am very lucky..


 
Beautiful bags 
Did you put something on your mini for the rain?


----------



## sammix3

imlvholic said:


> My Celines
> Cobalt Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabas Hor bi-color, Black/beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Mini (just SOLD)



Beautiful collection. I would like to know if you put something on your mini to protect it from the rain too.


----------



## imlvholic

sammix3 said:


> Beautiful collection. I would like to know if you put something on your mini to protect it from the rain too.



Thank sammix3, 
No, i don't put anything on my Celines. I don't want to try either.


----------



## wenthy

lilou said:
			
		

> Beautiful bags
> Did you put something on your mini for the rain?




Thanks ladies 

Yes I did use a water proof spray for both
The mini was not bothered by the rain at all while the rain did ruin the leather of the cabas  you could see water spots so I won't be using the cabas on rainy days...


----------



## kiwishopper

I love love the Cobalt micro!! I am only 5'4 and I don't like heavy bags! I am hoping to see and try one micro in real life to help me decide if this is the right bag for me 



imlvholic said:


> My Celines
> Cobalt Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabas Hor bi-color, Black/beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Mini (just SOLD)


----------



## HeathJo

shopinator said:


> Since the scratches are on the back of the bag, I would keep it unless you can get another one shipped to you.  When I bought my smooth black mini, I was fortunate that Barney's had three from me to choose from and I felt like all of them had some minor imperfections.



So I am not the only one! I guess with supple leather it comes with the territory. I don't know which is the better option, to get a bag with the stiffer leather or one with the softer leather and know it may not be "perfect" ...


----------



## Bijouxlady

HeathJo said:


> So I am not the only one! I guess with supple leather it comes with the territory. I don't know which is the better option, to get a bag with the stiffer leather or one with the softer leather and know it may not be "perfect" ...


Are the ones with the new leather out yet??


----------



## HermesLuv

Just bought my very first Celine and I am ecstatic! Here is my Mini luggage in black python


----------



## Hdream

So beautiful! Wear it in the best health my dream is to get orange python ))


----------



## sammix3

Hdream said:


> So beautiful! Wear it in the best health my dream is to get orange python ))



 Oh my....


----------



## icecreamom

HermesLuv said:


> Just bought my very first Celine and I am ecstatic! Here is my Mini luggage in black python


 WOW  just WOW


----------



## anjali

Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread but I wanted to post a pic of my new bag!


----------



## themgdinosaur

anjali said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread but I wanted to post a pic of my new bag!



Congrats, anjali! Wear it in good health


----------



## anjali

themgdinosaur said:
			
		

> Congrats, anjali! Wear it in good health



Thank you!


----------



## claypot

HermesLuv said:


> Just bought my very first Celine and I am ecstatic! Here is my Mini luggage in black python



Noooooooo I can't see it!


----------



## Bijouxlady

I can't see it either!


----------



## Mallhaciel

anjali said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread but I wanted to post a pic of my new bag!



gorgeous bag! congrats!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

anjali said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread but I wanted to post a pic of my new bag!


 

love it!!  is that the citron?


----------



## anjali

Thank you everyone!!!! And yes this is the citron!


----------



## anjali

moshi_moshi said:
			
		

> love it!!  is that the citron?



Where did u get ur pink one?! It's gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

anjali said:


> Where did u get ur pink one?! It's gorgeous!


 
i WISH that was my bag!  my avi picture is from a photoshoot they had on the bg blog 58th/5th.


----------



## DollyAntics

Congrats on your first Celine! Where's the picture gone, it says it's has been moved or deleted? I'm on the wait list for black python mini and desperate to see some pics! TIA! 



HermesLuv said:


> Just bought my very first Celine and I am ecstatic! Here is my Mini luggage in black python


----------



## HermesLuv

DollyAntics said:


> Congrats on your first Celine! Where's the picture gone, it says it's has been moved or deleted? I'm on the wait list for black python mini and desperate to see some pics! TIA!


 I deleted it because I was a victim of a fake on ebay. :cry: Thank god for TPFers who informed me! I'm still trying to get the issue resolved, but now I am on the hunt for one too!


----------



## NYCavalier

Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!

Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!






w/ anthracite


----------



## Bijouxlady

Congrats! It is gorgeous! I can definitely tell the difference from last season. I like the new version much better! Enjoy!!


----------



## its so you

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite




What a beauty!! Congratulations girly! Does it have black outlines like the previous tpfer's new coquelicot (http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1533818&d=1322790302)? I'm really enjoying the color dune!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite



ohhh i love it!!! congrats on such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bluekit

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite


 

Congrats on the dune mini!! I was debating about this one too!!!  It looks great!


----------



## DollyAntics

HermesLuv said:


> I deleted it because I was a victim of a fake on ebay. :cry: Thank god for TPFers who informed me! I'm still trying to get the issue resolved, but now I am on the hunt for one too!


 
Oh no!!! I am so sorry this happened to you! I really hope you get your money back, thankfully eBay has good buyer protection. So much fake Celine now it seems ....I have only ever bought from boutiques, too scared of the eBay route... GL!


----------



## bubu123

anjali said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread but I wanted to post a pic of my new bag!



Wow! I love this color a lot! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## sammix3

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite



Looks great! Congrats! How does the new seasoning grainy leather compare to last season's?


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks everybody!



its so you said:


> What a beauty!! Congratulations girly! Does it have black outlines like the previous tpfer's new coquelicot (http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1533818&d=1322790302)? I'm really enjoying the color dune!!



Yes, it does have the black lines


----------



## allegradiamore

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite


Congrats! I'm debating on that color and the Souris which is the dark beige.  Please post modeling pictures


----------



## cotonblanc

Just scored these via a friend who is on vacation in HK! SC1748s and stamped exotic cabas! Wheeeeee. Will post more pictures once they are in my hands soon.


----------



## helpmeburberry

I love the shape of the bags so much


----------



## its so you

cotonblanc said:


> Just scored these via a friend who is on vacation in HK! SC1748s and stamped exotic cabas! Wheeeeee. Will post more pictures once they are in my hands soon.




TDF!! Love your new cabas!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Machick333

UpgradeU said:


> It's so hard to capture the accurate shade of the colour, but hopefully it helps anyone interested in the fluo orange. This was on a sunny day as you can see but it's still brighter in person.



hi! love your purse just wondering if you mind me using this image in my blog if i credit you?


----------



## mea_culpa

mini burgundy


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NYCavalier said:


> Got my new dune grained mini! I absolutely LOVE it! I reallly wanted a camel mini, and when I got it, it just didn't work with me idk.. I love camel, it just doesn't look good on me .. Well anyways, when I saw a pic of the new "Dune" (Light Beige) I knew it maybe be the answer!
> 
> Interesting side note.. My Dune is definitely grainy and it has feet! Also note the new silver HW which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ anthracite


 
so beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cotonblanc said:


> Just scored these via a friend who is on vacation in HK! SC1748s and stamped exotic cabas! Wheeeeee. Will post more pictures once they are in my hands soon.


 
congrats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mea_culpa said:


> mini burgundy


lovely!


----------



## HeathJo

These little cuties are coming my way, and also scored a Hibiscus Pouch (pink and orange) and wallet!--all will go with my Navy Mini and Nano (I love Navy and Pink together!) and also the Pink Micro coming next month!


----------



## Syma

^Love the Pink Trio it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pinkydoodle

absolutely stunning! love those pinks &#58389;


----------



## sammix3

HeathJo said:


> These little cuties are coming my way, and also scored a Hibiscus Pouch (pink and orange) and wallet!--all will go with my Navy Mini and Nano (I love Navy and Pink together!) and also the Pink Micro coming next month!



So pretty!  I want a pink mini or micro luggage soooo bad!!


----------



## calisnoopy

HeathJo said:


> These little cuties are coming my way, and also scored a Hibiscus Pouch (pink and orange) and wallet!--all will go with my Navy Mini and Nano (I love Navy and Pink together!) and also the Pink Micro coming next month!


 

LOVE the pop of color!!  Really hope to get my pre-orders soon from KZ!!


----------



## HeathJo

Syma--I love the Trio bag also, in any color really! The pouches are so convenient, I love pulling them off and sticking them in other bags. This color is one of my favorites, a staple in my wardrobe for the warmer months. I think these pouches could even work with the anthracite micro I have on the way. I will post a reval when these little guys come next week--finally a reveal for ME!



sammix3 said:


> So pretty! I want a pink mini or micro luggage soooo bad!!


 
I am sure if you look you will find one!!! I know it seems impossible sometimes but never give up if it is your dream bag!



calisnoopy said:


> LOVE the pop of color!! Really hope to get my pre-orders soon from KZ!!


 
I heard pink is shipping in January, so hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!


----------



## calisnoopy

HeathJo said:


> Syma--I love the Trio bag also, in any color really! The pouches are so convenient, I love pulling them off and sticking them in other bags. This color is one of my favorites, a staple in my wardrobe for the warmer months. I think these pouches could even work with the anthracite micro I have on the way. I will post a reval when these little guys come next week--finally a reveal for ME!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure if you look you will find one!!! I know it seems impossible sometimes but never give up if it is your dream bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard pink is shipping in January, so hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!



Ohhh how did you get the pink so fast may I ask?

And is your trio the fuschia or hibiscus pink?


----------



## HeathJo

calisnoopy said:


> Ohhh how did you get the pink so fast may I ask?
> 
> And is your trio the fuschia or hibiscus pink?


 
Hibiscus! Contacted Departement Feminin about it and got lucky. Try them!


----------



## indi3r4

i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard


----------



## mundodabolsa

^they're beautiful!! are those ankle straps tucked in them?


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard





Sheer perfection!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you girls!  now i need the beige one. 
mundo, no there's no ankle strap.. just regular ballet flat.


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard



Lovely! They look so comfy


----------



## indi3r4

icecreamom said:


> Lovely! They look so comfy



they're comfy! i don't really need to break them in.. 
J'enay, thank you for the sizing suggestion babe.. i took my TTS cause of my wide feet and they fit great


----------



## iluvmybags

Love the leopard flats Indi.  Would you honor us with a modeling pic, puh-leez! 
Where did you find them?  I've been looking everywhere for Celine ballet flats and can't find them.  Our Barneys store had them a while back, but I haven't seem them lately.  I really want to try their black ballet flats.  I hear they're really comfortable (after parting ways with my Lanvin flats, I've been looking for a comparable substitute)


----------



## its so you

indi3r4 said:


> i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard




love the leopard! congrats on the purchase! What store did u go to for those?


----------



## indi3r4

iluvmybags said:


> Love the leopard flats Indi.  Would you honor us with a modeling pic, puh-leez!
> Where did you find them?  I've been looking everywhere for Celine ballet flats and can't find them.  Our Barneys store had them a while back, but I haven't seem them lately.  I really want to try their black ballet flats.  I hear they're really comfortable (after parting ways with my Lanvin flats, I've been looking for a comparable substitute)





its so you said:


> love the leopard! congrats on the purchase! What store did u go to for those?



Thank you ladies!  i'll take a mod pic tomorrow. And I got them from Nordstrom. 
JJ, Nordstrom have this and the beige one on sale, I'm not sure about the availability though.. I know Neiman put the Beige one on sale (and probably the black but not so sure).. SF barneys had them when I was there about 3 weeks ago but for full price..


----------



## Ashire

now... my headache is what to match it with. Any tips girls?


----------



## kiwishopper

It's so pretty!! Easy, black (obviously), brown, darker shade of gray. In the summer time you can pair it with bright yellow and cobalt blue!! 




Ashire said:


> now... my headache is what to match it with. Any tips girls?


----------



## Ashire

kiwishopper said:


> It's so pretty!! Easy, black (obviously), brown, darker shade of gray. In the summer time you can pair it with bright yellow and cobalt blue!!



thank you dear! yup... and i just went zara to get some really good basics  it's summer here perpetually! i am itching for a red box bag now..


----------



## DollyGirl

indi3r4 said:


> i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard



 Very nice!!!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Love these! Looking forward to some modeling shots!



indi3r4 said:


> i know it's not a bag but i just wanted to share this with you ladies.. i love me some leopard


----------



## Bijouxlady

What are the python med box bags retailing for these days??


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> What are the python med box bags retailing for these days??



I believe it was 4200 or 4300 at Barney's


----------



## Bijouxlady

I really want one in a great color! Looks like I'll need to save a little longer!


----------



## HeathJo

Bijouxlady said:


> I really want one in a great color! Looks like I'll need to save a little longer!



Oskar at Jeffrey New York had a black python box a couple of days ago. I posted a pic in the Intels thread. I think it was around $4300. 

BTW, do you still have your large box bags? I am dying for a Black one but need more info on how they hold up.


----------



## Bijouxlady

HeathJo said:


> Oskar at Jeffrey New York had a black python box a couple of days ago. I posted a pic in the Intels thread. I think it was around $4300.
> 
> BTW, do you still have your large box bags? I am dying for a Black one but need more info on how they hold up.


Thanks for the info! I actually returned those box bags to get my mini luggage bags. I was afraid of how easily they scratched. I know it's all part of the "look". I may still get one at some point. How is your python holding up??


----------



## HeathJo

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually returned those box bags to get my mini luggage bags. I was afraid of how easily they scratched. I know it's all part of the "look". I may still get one at some point. How is your python holding up??



I am nervous about the box and its delicate nature as well, but love the style. I have been holding back for almost two years now!

I did nor get a python box myself, although it was tempting as all get-out!


----------



## ChelleGelle

cheoucheou said:


> My celine luggage family
> black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.



I love your collection especially your navy phantom, do you know if that color is still available?


----------



## Ashire

Bijouxlady said:


> What are the python med box bags retailing for these days??



bought mine at 4600 SGD in singapore. but i think i can get 10 percent off the retail now i have bought enough to be a VIP. interesting. I did not even know luxury shop has such privileges. I am hoping for a bright red one. but it is hard to come by...


----------



## fandmcarebear

Ashire said:


> bought mine at 4600 SGD in singapore. but i think i can get 10 percent off the retail now i have bought enough to be a VIP. interesting. I did not even know luxury shop has such privileges. I am hoping for a bright red one. but it is hard to come by...



what is this vip status???  never heard of it?


----------



## Perpetual Nom

Cobalt Trio + Royal Blue Vertical Zipper Cabas


----------



## cotonblanc

fandmcarebear said:


> what is this vip status???  never heard of it?



for singapore, you need to spend SGD$8000 within 6 months, i believe. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## indi3r4

Perpetual Nom said:


> Cobalt Trio + Royal Blue Vertical Zipper Cabas



thank for posting both color side by side.. it's slightly different shade.


----------



## Ashire

cotonblanc said:


> for singapore, you need to spend SGD$8000 within 6 months, i believe. correct me if i am wrong.



To be honest, i am not quite sure. i have indeed bought a cabas, a clasp, a micro and recently a box. i did not keep track, but i believe it to be in a year. 10 percent off is much practical for me than invites to fashion shows/ launch. I do not like SAs who are really "nice" and helpful to you for a limited period of time, and back off , or not send you any invites once you have not bought from them in a while.(like one season). it's quite disappointing.


----------



## cotonblanc

Ashire said:


> To be honest, i am not quite sure. i have indeed bought a cabas, a clasp, a micro and recently a box. i did not keep track, but i believe it to be in a year. 10 percent off is much practical for me than invites to fashion shows/ launch. I do not like SAs who are really "nice" and helpful to you for a limited period of time, and back off , or not send you any invites once you have not bought from them in a while.(like one season). it's quite disappointing.



oh dear, i know exactly how you feel about the SAs.  but please, show us your spoils! take a family photo of the céline bags!

anyways, here is my latest acquisition. cabas in stamped croc! please bear with me as i indulge. i was having a bit of buyer's remorse a few days ago but when i took the bag out again, i got reminded why i love it so much!


----------



## Charmystique

Ashire said:


> To be honest, i am not quite sure. i have indeed bought a cabas, a clasp, a micro and recently a box. i did not keep track, but i believe it to be in a year. 10 percent off is much practical for me than invites to fashion shows/ launch. I do not like SAs who are really "nice" and helpful to you for a limited period of time, and back off , or not send you any invites once you have not bought from them in a while.(like one season). it's quite disappointing.



Really? I asked the SA and she said the next time I bought something from the Celine boutique I would get VIP status. If the quota to get VIP is $8k, then I would've already qualified for that, since I just purchased a mini, phantom and box recently. 

So far the SAs from the boutique at NAC have been pretttty nice and extremely helpful. I hope they don't do what you mentioned. It would definitely be disappointing. =/


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> Really? I asked the SA and she said the next time I bought something from the Celine boutique I would get VIP status. If the quota to get VIP is $8k, then I would've already qualified for that, since I just purchased a mini, phantom and box recently.
> 
> So far the SAs from the boutique at NAC have been pretttty nice and extremely helpful. I hope they don't do what you mentioned. It would definitely be disappointing. =/



I think you should already be entitled to the privileges if you have had the last few purchases keyed into the system under your profile. I got to agree that the SAs at NAC has been really warm and helpful. But the lady at DFS is also good too!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> I think you should already be entitled to the privileges if you have had the last few purchases keyed into the system under your profile. I got to agree that the SAs at NAC has been really warm and helpful. But the lady at DFS is also good too!



Yikes I certainly hope so!! Plus I got my bags within a couple weeks of each other. I'm pretty sure they have the history of my purchases under my profile or something. But according to the SA, I'll get VIP on my next purchase. Maybe she means, the next time I buy something from Celine, I'll get 10% off? Any idea if this "VIP status" is for Celine Singapore only or Celine worldwide? Yes, I love Jasmine from NAC, she took countless photos for me before I decided on my bag. Really awesome! I haven't spoken to the lady at DFS though, which SA are you referring to?


----------



## HeathJo

I wonder if the Celine in the US does this?


----------



## catnhat

Hi, I'm new here.  I was able to do a lot of research before buying my bag by reading through this forum, so a big Thank You to you all!  Here's my new small phantom in camel.  That's Phoebe in the phantom.


----------



## gchandler5

catnhat said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I was able to do a lot of research before buying my bag by reading through this forum, so a big Thank You to you all!  Here's my new small phantom in camel.  That's Phoebe in the phantom.


Love this - bag and cat!


----------



## jenayb

catnhat said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I was able to do a lot of research before buying my bag by reading through this forum, so a big Thank You to you all!  Here's my new small phantom in camel.  That's Phoebe in the phantom.



I don't know what I like more... Phoebe or the Phantom.


----------



## catnhat

Thanks *gchandler5* and *jenaywins*!  She likes to sniff the new bags and is especially fond of tassels.  And of course, she's a fan of Celine!  LOL!


----------



## jasonwu

catnhat said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I was able to do a lot of research before buying my bag by reading through this forum, so a big Thank You to you all!  Here's my new small phantom in camel.  That's Phoebe in the phantom.


Super Qt!!! Both are lovely!!


----------



## HeathJo

How adorable! I wonder if my three year-old twins would fit into a phantom?


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> How adorable! I wonder if my three year-old twins would fit into a phantom?



Hahahhaanahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cloudzz

This is actually a Christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before Christmas and I couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. I'm loving this bag and I hope my mom will as well.


----------



## dreamlet

cloudzz said:
			
		

> This is actually a Christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before Christmas and I couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. I'm loving this bag and I hope my mom will as well.



What a stunning color combination! A wonderful gift. I'm sure your mom will love it.


----------



## kiwishopper

What a lucky mother to have such a wonderful daughter as yourself!!! I am SURE she will adore it!!! 



cloudzz said:


> This is actually a Christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before Christmas and I couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. I'm loving this bag and I hope my mom will as well.


----------



## jenayb

My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there! 

The long wait is over!


----------



## Bijouxlady

WooHoo! Is that the smooth Camel?? I have that bag and love it! Congrats!


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there!
> 
> The long wait is over!



micro?


----------



## cottoncat

Jenay, Is that the Havana brown mini? Just curious, what's the lining inside? is it leather or the new suede lining? 
Btw gorgeous find!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there!
> 
> The long wait is over!



Congrats hun! What else did you see there?


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Congrats hun! What else did you see there?



They had a great selection. Smooth black mini and medium with gold, the new drummed black mini with silver, another smooth camel mini aside from the one I bought, white phantom, dark orange phantom, and more.  They also had every colour box you could imagine. Literally. Name it and they had it, including hibiscus. 

Saks also had an amazing selection including white and dark orange phantoms, croc phantom, black phantom, leopard Triptyque, several colours of pouches including fluo orange and pink combo, and a few boxes. Stunning selection at both stores.


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> micro?



Mini



cottoncat said:


> Jenay, Is that the Havana brown mini? Just curious, what's the lining inside? is it leather or the new suede lining?
> Btw gorgeous find!



No it's actually the original camel but the lighting makes it look really dark!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> WooHoo! Is that the smooth Camel?? I have that bag and love it! Congrats!



Sure is! 

It's been on my list for so long...


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> They had a great selection. Smooth black mini and medium with gold, the new drummed black mini with silver, another smooth camel mini aside from the one I bought, white phantom, dark orange phantom, and more.  They also had every colour box you could imagine. Literally. Name it and they had it, including hibiscus.
> 
> Saks also had an amazing selection including white and dark orange phantoms, croc phantom, black phantom, leopard Triptyque, several colours of pouches including fluo orange and pink combo, and a few boxes. Stunning selection at both stores.



Oh my... Did you happen to see any pink SLGs? Like the small zip around wallet?


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Sure is!
> 
> It's been on my list for so long...



You need to post a Celine family pic for us to drool over


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Oh my... Did you happen to see any pink SLGs? Like the small zip around wallet?



No wallets but they had an orange/pink pouch at Saks!!



sammix3 said:


> You need to post a Celine family pic for us to drool over



I know right?!


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> No wallets but they had an orange/pink pouch at Saks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?!




YES! I second that. We need to see the full collection!!


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> YES! I second that. We need to see the full collection!!


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there!
> 
> The long wait is over!



YAY! Finally we are twins!  I loooooove mine, being carrying everyday for the last month with pretty much everything!


----------



## Ashire

Charmystique said:


> Yikes I certainly hope so!! Plus I got my bags within a couple weeks of each other. I'm pretty sure they have the history of my purchases under my profile or something. But according to the SA, I'll get VIP on my next purchase. Maybe she means, the next time I buy something from Celine, I'll get 10% off? Any idea if this "VIP status" is for Celine Singapore only or Celine worldwide? Yes, I love Jasmine from NAC, she took countless photos for me before I decided on my bag. Really awesome! I haven't spoken to the lady at DFS though, which SA are you referring to?



Merry Christmas Darlings! did any of you bring out your Celine for Xmas Celebration?  in all fairness, the " treatment " I received was not at Celine. but from Dior. I supposed the SAs have their targets to meet as well  so no offense. Anyway I will just buy what I like/ afford , don't you .


----------



## Charmystique

Ashire said:


> Merry Christmas Darlings! did any of you bring out your Celine for Xmas Celebration?  in all fairness, the " treatment " I received was not at Celine. but from Dior. I supposed the SAs have their targets to meet as well  so no offense. Anyway I will just buy what I like/ afford , don't you .



Oh most definitely, why would anyone buy a bag they don't like? Doesn't make much sense! Well I'm glad you had your "treatment" at Dior, but this thread's for Celine.  

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there!
> 
> The long wait is over!



 best christmas present! resents
welcome to our hood, J!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> best christmas present! resents
> welcome to our hood, J!



Lol thanks babe but.... I'm from here.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Lol thanks babe but.... I'm from here.



well then, welcome back! :greengrin:


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> well then, welcome back! :greengrin:



:giggles:


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Mini
> 
> 
> 
> No it's actually the original camel but the lighting makes it look really dark!


Wow!  That's amazing that there was another original Camel just floating around out there!  Talk about being in the right place at the right time!  What a wonderful gift for the holidays!  Just out of curiosity, did they charge you the "old" price or did they raise the price on this one?


----------



## Ashire

Charmystique said:


> Oh most definitely, why would anyone buy a bag they don't like? Doesn't make much sense! Well I'm glad you had your "treatment" at Dior, but this thread's for Celine.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too.



oops, Charmystique, was just rereading my post, i think it may have come across as a lil sacarstic towards you, but it was not meant to be! Sorry!!!!  Peace ya! Now i am just waiting for the fluo pink to come up in the stores of SG. Hopefully there will be a box bag!


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> Wow!  That's amazing that there was another original Camel just floating around out there!  Talk about being in the right place at the right time!  What a wonderful gift for the holidays!  Just out of curiosity, did they charge you the "old" price or did they raise the price on this one?



I was honestly stunned to see it just sitting there. I actually paid $2k for it, but TBH I couldn't care less. I've wanted this one for so very long!


----------



## gchandler5

catnhat said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I was able to do a lot of research before buying my bag by reading through this forum, so a big Thank You to you all!  Here's my new small phantom in camel.  That's Phoebe in the phantom.


catnhat, is your phantom color praline or camel?  phoebe is darling   bag is gorgeous!


----------



## catnhat

gchandler5 said:


> catnhat, is your phantom color praline or camel?  phoebe is darling   bag is gorgeous!



Thanks for the compliments.  You know, I'm not exactly sure of the colour!  I bought it from an E-bay seller and they called it Taupe/Camel.  I would guess Camel since it looks a bit dark for taupe.  It certainly does look similar to pictures of the Praline colour.  BTW, this leather is a nightmare to take care of!  Have you noticed spots from even the tiniest bit if moisture?  Little spots with a dark halo around it.  This if even after spraying with protector!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I was honestly stunned to see it just sitting there. I actually paid $2k for it, but TBH I couldn't care less. I've wanted this one for so very long!



Huge congrats Jenay! I'm so happy you finally found one & for the original price. I remember you really wanted it.


----------



## Charmystique

Ashire said:


> oops, Charmystique, was just rereading my post, i think it may have come across as a lil sacarstic towards you, but it was not meant to be! Sorry!!!!  Peace ya! Now i am just waiting for the fluo pink to come up in the stores of SG. Hopefully there will be a box bag!



No problem hon. (: No offence taken. Good luck with the fluo pink! I've spent too much on Celine within a month so I have to restrain myself for now. T.T


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> Huge congrats Jenay! I'm so happy you finally found one & for the original price. I remember you really wanted it.


----------



## ririri

Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## bag'hem all

My Babies 

Vertical Bi-Cabas Black/ Moss Green
Horizontal Bi-cabas Camel/ Fluo Pink
Phantom Small Black






Phantom Small Flesh


----------



## bag'hem all

cloudzz said:


> This is actually a Christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before Christmas and I couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. I'm loving this bag and I hope my mom will as well.



You're such a Darling Daughter, am sure your mom loved it. It's really pretty love the colors...



jenaywins said:


> My bestie and I are out shopping in Union Square in SF..... Look what I found and am having shipped home. I can't believe it was just sitting there!
> 
> The long wait is over!



Am happy you've found your Smooth Camel, it's lovely. Happy Holidays u'all :rockettes:


----------



## dbaby

Oooh Bag'hem all, thanks for posting! I ordered the small phantom in flesh, but thought it was a more pinkish nude. I'm glad to see that it looks camel-like in some lighting. Gorgeous collection!


----------



## bag'hem all

dbaby said:


> Oooh Bag'hem all, thanks for posting! I ordered the small phantom in flesh, but thought it was a more pinkish nude. I'm glad to see that it looks camel-like in some lighting. Gorgeous collection!



OOOH we're going to be bag twins... it's a really lovely color. Am sure you will  it


----------



## Tinn3rz

Anyone with the Taupe Phantom? How is it holding up against dirt and color transfer? TIA!


----------



## gchandler5

catnhat said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  You know, I'm not exactly sure of the colour!  I bought it from an E-bay seller and they called it Taupe/Camel.  I would guess Camel since it looks a bit dark for taupe.  It certainly does look similar to pictures of the Praline colour.  BTW, this leather is a nightmare to take care of!  Have you noticed spots from even the tiniest bit if moisture?  Little spots with a dark halo around it.  This if even after spraying with protector!



I am sorry to hear that!  I just LOVE the Phantom, but have returned the three that I bought - taupe, grey with orange piping and dark orange.  Unsure of the "openess" of the bag, but was more concerned about how soft (still, so smooshy and beautiful!) the leather is and the issue of color transfer and cleanliness issues.  I just can't baby my bags and would want to use it alot, especially for the price of $2300...  I know there are some posts out there regarding treatments, but I didn't try them...


----------



## littlerock

ririri said:


> Could you please help me? I bought this beautiful bag at second hand store. Does anybody know the name, the age, the retail price ... any information is welcome. Thank you very much in advance.



I am going to copy your post in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html


----------



## catnhat

gchandler5 said:


> I am sorry to hear that!  I just LOVE the Phantom, but have returned the three that I bought - taupe, grey with orange piping and dark orange.  Unsure of the "openess" of the bag, but was more concerned about how soft (still, so smooshy and beautiful!) the leather is and the issue of color transfer and cleanliness issues.  I just can't baby my bags and would want to use it alot, especially for the price of $2300...  I know there are some posts out there regarding treatments, but I didn't try them...



I know, right?!  I agree the phantom, especially in a lighter colour's not such a practical everyday bag.  I wore mine on a sunny day but there was  some snow on the ground, so I guess that was enough moisture to cause problems.  As for the softness of the leather, I'm particularly concerned about the bottom of the bag sagging, so I've rigged a hard piece of cardboard, covered it with fabric, and fitted it into the bottom.  OMG I sound so obsessive compulsive!  

Maybe the croc embossed one is more wear resistant?  

I like the openness - have transported a parcel to the post office in it, and a cake!  (very carefully packaged in several protective layers).


----------



## its so you

Tinn3rz said:


> Anyone with the Taupe Phantom? How is it holding up against dirt and color transfer? TIA!



I haven't noticed any color transfers.  I don't carry my taupe phantom too often. For some reason, the taupe phantom's leather looks and feels so much more delicate than my black phantom.  I use my black phantom as an everyday bag.


----------



## gchandler5

catnhat said:


> I know, right?!  I agree the phantom, especially in a lighter colour's not such a practical everyday bag.  I wore mine on a sunny day but there was  some snow on the ground, so I guess that was enough moisture to cause problems.  As for the softness of the leather, I'm particularly concerned about the bottom of the bag sagging, so I've rigged a hard piece of cardboard, covered it with fabric, and fitted it into the bottom.  OMG I sound so obsessive compulsive!
> 
> Maybe the croc embossed one is more wear resistant?
> 
> I like the openness - have transported a parcel to the post office in it, and a cake!  (very carefully packaged in several protective layers).



I still LOVE it and have not ruled out giving it another try - I am so drawn to it!  Really, the openness was not a big issue for me because I never zip up my bags anyway.  I also think it would be a great bag to travel with and/or use for work, aside from every day, which I would use it for too!  I also like the fact that it isn't the luggage   You can't beat that suede lining either and the quality is amazing.  I have the envelope luggage tote in the leopard pony that came out in Fall 2010 and I use this bag so much and it has held up so well.  I would never question Celine quality.  Great idea on the insert for more stability.  It is a beautiful bag in a beautiful color and I am sure any marks on it just add to the character.  It is beautiful either way!


----------



## Tinn3rz

its so you said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed any color transfers.  I don't carry my taupe phantom too often. For some reason, the taupe phantom's leather looks and feels so much more delicate than my black phantom.  I use my black phantom as an everyday bag.



Thanks for the reply. I passed on the taupe and got the black instead! Should receive in 4-7 business days. Can't wait!!!! 

It'll be a change from my micro.


----------



## mananay

I just got this bag from my fiancee for Christmas.  Its the trio in black.  I am in love.  He said we could exchange and get it in grey but I think I will just stick.  HEre it is...


----------



## indi3r4

mananay said:


> I just got this bag from my fiancee for Christmas.  Its the trio in black.  I am in love.  He said we could exchange and get it in grey but I think I will just stick.  HEre it is...



your fiancee did great!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats babe! I tried on the trio pouch and loved it! I love how versatility it is and that it has adjustable straps.  I wish my DBF for me this lol.



mananay said:


> I just got this bag from my fiancee for Christmas.  Its the trio in black.  I am in love.  He said we could exchange and get it in grey but I think I will just stick.  HEre it is...


----------



## ysherry

My Tri Celine mini in action. Hope you guys like it!  cheers


----------



## ysherry

Sorry duplicate post!


----------



## its so you

Tinn3rz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I passed on the taupe and got the black instead! Should receive in 4-7 business days. Can't wait!!!!
> 
> It'll be a change from my micro.



congrats!! YAY! we'll be twins!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats!!  The colors of your tricolor mini is gorgeous!  I'm just too afraid of the suede..



ysherry said:


> My Tri Celine mini in action. Hope you guys like it!  cheers
> 
> View attachment 1551288


----------



## iluvmybags

mananay said:


> I just got this bag from my fiancee for Christmas.  Its the trio in black.  I am in love.  He said we could exchange and get it in grey but I think I will just stick.  HEre it is...



What wonderful taste your fiancé has!  I have the Trio and have gotten far more use from that bag than I ever thought I would.  For a little bag, it can pack a whole lot!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tinn3rz

its so you said:
			
		

> congrats!! YAY! we'll be twins!



I'm so excited! I'm really happy I picked this over taupe and the stamped croc.


----------



## jenayb

So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second. 

PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte. 

















I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.


----------



## jenayb

And of course the OG... Black Mini.

I am trying to post often so as to provide a reference for anyone who may be on the fence about buying a Celine bag. These bags are serious workhorses.


----------



## catnhat

gchandler5 said:


> I still LOVE it and have not ruled out giving it another try - I am so drawn to it!  Really, the openness was not a big issue for me because I never zip up my bags anyway.  I also think it would be a great bag to travel with and/or use for work, aside from every day, which I would use it for too!  I also like the fact that it isn't the luggage   You can't beat that suede lining either and the quality is amazing.  I have the envelope luggage tote in the leopard pony that came out in Fall 2010 and I use this bag so much and it has held up so well.  I would never question Celine quality.  Great idea on the insert for more stability.  It is a beautiful bag in a beautiful color and I am sure any marks on it just add to the character.  It is beautiful either way!



I know what you mean, there's something about the lines of the phantom.  I like that it looks like a giant bat!  And like you said, it's unique from the luggage, kind of like a sophisticated older sister.  Although I feel the luggage slowly sucking me into it's vortex...  You're right, I'm going to just go ahead and use my phantom whenever, and enjoy it even if it attains a "distressed" look.  It carried a bottle of wine today in addition to my usual necessities!  Cheers!


----------



## catnhat

jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.



So beautiful and unique!!  I love it!  And you pull it off so perfectly too


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.


gorgeous jenaywins!!


----------



## kiwishopper

You look gorgeous with the Celine!!




jenaywins said:


> And of course the OG... Black Mini.
> 
> I am trying to post often so as to provide a reference for anyone who may be on the fence about buying a Celine bag. These bags are serious workhorses.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.


 
OMG Jenay I love it!!!!


----------



## its so you

Reveal to come tonight!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.


 
Oh, you got that Leopard Triptyque!    So jealous!  LOL  This is my dream bag.  Congratulation!  You always took the best modeling pictures!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.



Oh honey  they're perfection! TDF  I'm still kicking myself for not scooping up one when I got the chance.. hopefully I can find one soon! they look absolutely FAB on you babe.. but then, what doesnt?! 



jenaywins said:


> And of course the OG... Black Mini.
> 
> I am trying to post often so as to provide a reference for anyone who may be on the fence about buying a Celine bag. These bags are serious workhorses.



again, always FAB! always effortlessly chic..


----------



## jenayb

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## ririri

Hi, does anybody know the name of this CELINE? The age, price.. anything? Thanks


----------



## HandbagAngel

ririri said:


> Hi, does anybody know the name of this CELINE? The age, price.. anything? Thanks


 
Here is the thread for Celine identification.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html


----------



## marina230

jenaywins said:


> And of course the OG... Black Mini.
> 
> I am trying to post often so as to provide a reference for anyone who may be on the fence about buying a Celine bag. These bags are serious workhorses.


Forget about bag, you steal this show! You are gorgeous!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> And of course the OG... Black Mini.
> 
> I am trying to post often so as to provide a reference for anyone who may be on the fence about buying a Celine bag. These bags are serious workhorses.


Love it all J!! Where did you get your gold bracelet. I love it.


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> Love it all J!! Where did you get your gold bracelet. I love it.



Thanks love!!!! 

I got it on Gilt quite some time ago. I can't remember the designer though!!! :cry:


----------



## jenayb

marina230 said:


> Forget about bag, you steal this show! You are gorgeous!



 

Thank you. How incredibly sweet of you!!!!


----------



## LucyBob

cloudzz said:


> This is actually a Christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before Christmas and I couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. I'm loving this bag and I hope my mom will as well.


omg...gorgeous color!! Love it!!


----------



## incoralblue

ysherry said:


> My Tri Celine mini in action. Hope you guys like it!  cheers
> 
> View attachment 1551288



That is just beautiful!


----------



## JayStrut

Me & my new CELINE MINI Luggage Tote in action - I think we make a pretty good team, no?



















For more, check out *MY BLOG http://JAYSTRUT.COM & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/JayStrut*


----------



## cloudzz

LucyBob said:


> omg...gorgeous color!! Love it!!



Thanks~ My mom loves it! I'm glad to see how the Trapeze has improved. It is a lot more structured and the leather seems to be less prone to scratches. It is stunning IRL.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


----------



## its so you

Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


WOW!! Super nice caramelpudding!


----------



## icecreamom

Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


You got the pink! Stunning!!


----------



## sammix3

She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Some modeling pics please?

And if you don't mind, can you please let me know where you got it?



Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


----------



## DollyAntics

Caramelpudding said:
			
		

> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...



I heart it! Congrats!


----------



## Caramelpudding

sammix3 said:
			
		

> She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Some modeling pics please?
> 
> And if you don't mind, can you please let me know where you got it?



Hihi, will take some mod pics this week... 
I got it from a reseller, da bag's from galeries lafeyette.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


 
ladies, one more pic with my black, sorry that it's kinda blurry, taken with my phone!


----------



## j'aime bags

Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


All you lucky ladies with the pink luggage Your puppy is cute. Is s/he a westie?


----------



## its so you

trio reveal - still unsure whether I want to keep the trio.


----------



## Caramelpudding

j'aime bags said:
			
		

> All you lucky ladies with the pink luggage Your puppy is cute. Is s/he a westie?



Yeap she is..I love her to bits


----------



## Tinn3rz

its so you said:
			
		

> trio reveal - still unsure whether I want to keep the trio.



Definitely a KEEP! great neutral! Is that a camel? I've never seen it that color before.


----------



## gchandler5

Loving my mini luggage in taupe/camel 

I bought based on a picture and was so pleased that is truly more of a grey/beige than caramel/beige.  Will go with everything!


----------



## gchandler5

Orange Phantom (next to my envelope flap for reference!)

I think the lighting was off on my camera for these pics.  I will retake in better light and re-post!


----------



## its so you

gchandler5 said:


> Loving my mini luggage in taupe/camel
> 
> I bought based on a picture and was so pleased that is truly more of a grey/beige than caramel/beige.  Will go with everything!



Gorgeous color!! Congrats!!


----------



## iluvmybags

its so you said:


> trio reveal - still unsure whether I want to keep the trio.


Love the Trio!  It's one of my favorite bags!  Why are you thinking about returning it?  Don't let its small size fool ya - for a little bag, it can hold a whole lot!  I almost always carry larger bags and have a hard time making smaller ones work, but I carried the Trio for months!  Choosing it over my Luaggage and PS1 and a whole lotta other bags!  Plus, if you don't want to use it as a handbag, you can take the pouches apart and use them as accessory cases inside your larger bags!

I've never seen it in camel - what a beautiful color!


----------



## its so you

iluvmybags said:


> Love the Trio!  It's one of my favorite bags!  Why are you thinking about returning it?  Don't let its small size fool ya - for a little bag, it can hold a whole lot!  I almost always carry larger bags and have a hard time making smaller ones work, but I carried the Trio for months!  Choosing it over my Luaggage and PS1 and a whole lotta other bags!  Plus, if you don't want to use it as a handbag, you can take the pouches apart and use them as accessory cases inside your larger bags!
> 
> I've never seen it in camel - what a beautiful color!




Thanks! I got it on bluefly... for $680 and then used a $60 coupon to get it down to $620 with free shipping and no tax! Do you know what the store price for a Trio is? I know bluefly can exaggerate prices to make you think you got a deal.


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> Thanks! I got it on bluefly... for $680 and then used a $60 coupon to get it down to $620 with free shipping and no tax! Do you know what the store price for a Trio is? I know bluefly can exaggerate prices to make you think you got a deal.



What a steal! I believe retail price is $890?


----------



## thebaghag

This bag is SOOOO beautiful in person. I was sooo tempted to get it too! Congratulations!!!! 



jenaywins said:


> So I have a few pics to share. First and foremost, my Leopard Triptyque came today. I cannot believe I doubted her for a second.
> 
> PLEASEEEEEE excuse the mess in the background; we just got home from traveling, and unpacking is not my forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of how dense/long the fuzz really is on this bag; it is NOT your traditional pony hair.


----------



## thebaghag

Goooooorrrrgeeeeous!!! 



cloudzz said:


> this is actually a christmas present for my mom. Luckily it managed to arrive before christmas and i couldn't resist taking it out to have a close look at it myself. i'm loving this bag and i hope my mom will as well.


----------



## thebaghag

YOU TOTALLY ROCKED IT!!!! 



JayStrut said:


> Me & my new CELINE MINI Luggage Tote in action - I think we make a pretty good team, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more, check out *MY BLOG http://JAYSTRUT.COM & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/JayStrut*


----------



## thebaghag

Cobalt micro= MAJOR lust!!! Fantastic bag, congratulations!! You are envied by many (haha including me ) 


imlvholic said:


> My Celines
> Cobalt Micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabas Hor bi-color, Black/beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Mini (just SOLD)


----------



## iluvmybags

its so you said:


> Thanks! I got it on bluefly... for $680 and then used a $60 coupon to get it down to $620 with free shipping and no tax! Do you know what the store price for a Trio is? I know bluefly can exaggerate prices to make you think you got a deal.



Wow!  That's a great deal!  I've never seen a Trio on sale so any discount would be a good deal!  I paid $795 (plus tax) for my Trio, but that was last May.  I think there's been an increase since then and they're now $895 - getting it for $620 is fantastic!


----------



## thebaghag

OMG. *jaw drops*....   !!!!


Bijouxlady said:


> Here ya go! Oh fiddle faddle! They're sideways...don't know how to turn....sorry!


----------



## jenayb

gchandler5 said:


> Orange Phantom (next to my envelope flap for reference!)
> 
> I think the lighting was off on my camera for these pics.  I will retake in better light and re-post!



Can we see some mod pics of the orange Phantom???


----------



## its so you

iluvmybags said:


> Wow!  That's a great deal!  I've never seen a Trio on sale so any discount would be a good deal!  I paid $795 (plus tax) for my Trio, but that was last May.  I think there's been an increase since then and they're now $895 - getting it for $620 is fantastic!




Now that I hear it is now 895..... i'm totally keeping it!


----------



## DollyAntics

Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!


----------



## HeathJo

I have pics of one a friend just got.  She said I could list them here, if no one objects.


----------



## Bijouxlady

DollyAntics said:


> Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!


Love your new bag!! It looks like it's glowing!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

HeathJo said:


> I have pics of one a friend just got.  She said I could list them here, if no one objects.


Please do!!!


----------



## HeathJo

Bijouxlady said:


> Please do!!!


 
Here is a link to the album. 

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/Celine Fluo Pink Mini Luggage/

They aren't the greatest, but show bag in natutal light. Here are some teasers. . .















DISCLAIMER: Please note these pictures are posted with permission of the owner, and I am not the owner. Nor am I selling or soliciting a sale.


----------



## sammix3

HeathJo said:


> Here is a link to the album.
> 
> http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/Celine Fluo Pink Mini Luggage/
> 
> They aren't the greatest, but show bag in natutal light. Here are some teasers. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Please note these pictures are posted with permission of the owner, and I am not the owner. Nor am I selling or soliciting a sale.




Omg they are beautiful! Thank you for posting the pics!!!


----------



## sammix3

I have some YSL suede pumps that match the mini! Ahh!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Wow! Do all three of those amazing pink bags belong to one person????


----------



## Syma

DollyAntics said:


> Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!



Stunning DollyAntics, the colour looks amazing!


----------



## jenayb

*Pink! Pink! Pink! Pink!*

​


----------



## Yanekie

My new tri-color mini luggage. Sorry it's a little blurry!!!


----------



## sammix3

Yanekie said:


> My new tri-color mini luggage. Sorry it's a little blurry!!!



She's a cutie!


----------



## HeathJo

Bijouxlady said:


> Wow! Do all three of those amazing pink bags belong to one person????



LOL yes and no. A personal shopper.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the additions!


----------



## alisa2000

gchandler5 said:


> Loving my mini luggage in taupe/camel
> 
> I bought based on a picture and was so pleased that is truly more of a grey/beige than caramel/beige.  Will go with everything!



nice color,i have the same


----------



## mea_culpa

DollyAntics said:


> Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!


O-M-G!! I'm in love!!! Congratulations!


----------



## dbaby

Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?


----------



## Yanekie

dbaby said:


> Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?


 
Beautiful bag!!! Hope someone posts some help for the transfer. I have no experience with that.


----------



## Jadpe

dbaby said:


> Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?



Did you use any sort of leather cream of protection spray?


----------



## dbaby

Thanks Yanekie! 

Jadpe, no, I have not tried any protection cream. I'm afraid to try anything with the leather on the phantom. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## dreamlet

dbaby said:


> Thanks Yanekie!
> 
> Jadpe, no, I have not tried any protection cream. I'm afraid to try anything with the leather on the phantom. Anyone have experience with this?



You might find this thread helpful: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/secret-tips-for-caring-for-your-celine-690888.html


----------



## Jadpe

dbaby said:


> Thanks Yanekie!
> 
> Jadpe, no, I have not tried any protection cream. I'm afraid to try anything with the leather on the phantom. Anyone have experience with this?


Is it smooth or grained leather?
I've used it on my black grained mini a few times without any problems and I can definitely recommend it. I did try it on a different bag with smooth leather in a taupe colour without problems either. 
Just try it on the bottom or the inside!


----------



## Chloe_concord

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## jenayb

^^ GORGEOUS colour, and that charm!! I love it!!


----------



## sammix3

Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks for letting me share...



Love the color and the charm is so cute!


----------



## HeathJo

Yanekie said:


> My new tri-color mini luggage. Sorry it's a little blurry!!!


 


dbaby said:


> Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?


 


Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks for letting me share...


 
You all have awesome taste!!!


----------



## dbaby

Jadpe said:


> Is it smooth or grained leather?
> I've used it on my black grained mini a few times without any problems and I can definitely recommend it. I did try it on a different bag with smooth leather in a taupe colour without problems either.
> Just try it on the bottom or the inside!



It's a smooth leather but different than the luggages. It seems more porous. I'll have to try the bottom.


----------



## indi3r4

DollyAntics said:


> Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!





HeathJo said:


> Here is a link to the album.
> 
> http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/Celine Fluo Pink Mini Luggage/
> 
> They aren't the greatest, but show bag in natutal light. Here are some teasers. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Please note these pictures are posted with permission of the owner, and I am not the owner. Nor am I selling or soliciting a sale.



I absolutely love all these pink goodness!!   TDF!



Yanekie said:


> My new tri-color mini luggage. Sorry it's a little blurry!!!



gorgeous tricolor.. congrats!



dbaby said:


> Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?


gorgeous phantom! might want to try wiping it off with a baby wipes first and see how it goes.. 



Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks for letting me share...


gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!  and adorable charm


----------



## dbaby

Thank you HeathJo and indi3r4  !!


----------



## HeathJo

dbaby said:


> Thank you HeathJo and indi3r4 !!


 
:urock:

I have been using the heck out of my little "dragon" bag. Here she is again:





I use it like a wallet, and it also fits my huge phone and 4 lipsticks! The strap is detachable, and the orange matches my Orange Envelope perfectly!!!! I can also (w/o strap) put it in my box bag (large).

PS The Pink Minis and Micors arrive in stores this week!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> :urock:
> 
> I have been using the heck out of my little "dragon" bag. Here she is again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it like a wallet, and it also fits my huge phone and 4 lipsticks! The strap is detachable, and the orange matches my Orange Envelope perfectly!!!! I can also (w/o strap) put it in my box bag (large).
> 
> PS The Pink Minis and Micors arrive in stores this week!


 
Absolutely LOVE this!!

Also... Shoot me an email. I can't find your address!


----------



## pazt

DollyAntics said:


> Not a great picture as taken from my iPhone but I'm loving my new pink mini!



WHERE did you score your new pink one?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dbaby said:


> Here's my new Phantom in flesh! The color is pinkish nude and the leather is amazing! I'm already experiencing color transfer along the piping area in the back bottom side. Any suggestions on how to treat this?


omg!this colour is beyond gorgeous !is flesh a seasonal colour ?any hope to find it in stores ?TIA


----------



## Chloe_concord

sammix3 said:


> Love the color and the charm is so cute!



Thanks gals! The vermillion is such a happy color. It goes well with my most black outfits.

That purse charm I bought from a company who sells all Japanese animation stuff, including plush toys, purse charms and tons of little cutie things . I found them when I attended Anime Expo in Los Angels last year and I bought from their website since then.


----------



## margaritas

HeathJo said:


> :urock:
> 
> I have been using the heck out of my little "dragon" bag. Here she is again:
> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/000pink1.jpg
> 
> I use it like a wallet, and it also fits my huge phone and 4 lipsticks! The strap is detachable, and the orange matches my Orange Envelope perfectly!!!! I can also (w/o strap) put it in my box bag (large).
> 
> PS The Pink Minis and Micors arrive in stores this week!



Oh I love this! Unfortunately I'm on a ban now until the 2nd half of 2012 at least.


----------



## Yanekie

Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks for letting me share...


 
Very Nice

heathjo and indi3r4. Thanks for the compliments. I really do love that bag.


----------



## apapa

Caramelpudding said:


> Here's my love baby with my new pink baby...


Wow, so beautiful your bag.
Can you tell me the color of hardware, logo and triming.
Thanks!


----------



## dreamlet

HeathJo said:


> :urock:
> 
> I have been using the heck out of my little "dragon" bag. Here she is again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it like a wallet, and it also fits my huge phone and 4 lipsticks! The strap is detachable, and the orange matches my Orange Envelope perfectly!!!! I can also (w/o strap) put it in my box bag (large).
> 
> PS The Pink Minis and Micors arrive in stores this week!



Adorable!! How have I not seen this before?


----------



## cotonblanc

Brought out the cabas! And a surprise in the carrier... Hehe!


----------



## sammix3

cotonblanc said:


> Brought out the cabas! And a surprise in the carrier... Hehe!



What's in there??


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> What's in there??



hah! it's something petrol blue with gold hardware... and it isn't for myself. great gifts for great friends.  it was nice to see so many luggages at the céline store earlier. everyone's going home happy. the citrines, the reds and the greys. not to mention the phantom with the sturdier leather and heftier price tag.


----------



## its so you

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Brought out the cabas! And a surprise in the carrier... Hehe!



Reveal pls!


----------



## kiwishopper

Lucky you!! lol I want to see the reveal too


----------



## cotonblanc

its so you said:


> Reveal pls!





kiwishopper said:


> Lucky you!! lol I want to see the reveal too



haha! i wish i can but what is in the box is not for myself.  i did  not leave the store with any bag, thankfully. i want a luggage medium  but i can't justify another black one so i'm waiting for the other  colours to be in!


----------



## NYCavalier

My Fluo Pink Nano!


----------



## Bijouxlady

gorgeous!! So wish i could find a mini!! Enjoy yours!


----------



## sammix3

NYCavalier said:


> My Fluo Pink Nano!



That is way too cute! Congrats hun!


----------



## NYCavalier

Bijouxlady said:


> gorgeous!! So wish i could find a mini!! Enjoy yours!





sammix3 said:


> That is way too cute! Congrats hun!



Thanks ladies!!!! The color is out of control!


----------



## LucyBob

NYCavalier said:


> My Fluo Pink Nano!



OMG..its too cute...love love love


----------



## be7485

Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?


----------



## baglovwer

be7485 said:


> Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?



Bought the same one today and was told it was taupe.  I love the color!! I was not going to buy a bag today, let alone a celine given I already have 3 but...love love the color! Enjoy it!


----------



## NYCavalier

be7485 said:


> Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?




Ooooo congrats! It's souris or something like that. That is the dark beige and Dune is the referred to as the light beige.


----------



## bsufku

be7485 said:


> Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?



It's Souris if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Syma

Celine Flouro Pink Micro luggage and Celine Hibiscus Trio. The Flouro Pink is definitely more neon than the Hibiscus, I would say the colour literally glows!


----------



## sarah7487

Syma said:


> Celine Flouro Pink Micro luggage and Celine Hibiscus Trio. The Flouro Pink is definitely more neon than the Hibiscus, I would say the colour literally glows!



Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

Syma said:


> Celine Flouro Pink Micro luggage and Celine Hibiscus Trio. The Flouro Pink is definitely more neon than the Hibiscus, I would say the colour literally glows!



Congrats! I would looove to have those two!


----------



## jenayb

be7485 said:


> Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?





baglovwer said:


> Bought the same one today and was told it was taupe.  I love the color!! I was not going to buy a bag today, let alone a celine given I already have 3 but...love love the color! Enjoy it!





NYCavalier said:


> Ooooo congrats! It's souris or something like that. That is the dark beige and Dune is the referred to as the light beige.





bsufku said:


> It's Souris if I'm not mistaken



Congrats, that's a great colour. And yes - it's *Souris*, not taupe. Taupe is more reminiscent of Camel.


----------



## More4Me

I love the pink Celine! So vibrant!


----------



## jenayb

Syma said:


> Celine Flouro Pink Micro luggage and Celine Hibiscus Trio. The Flouro Pink is definitely more neon than the Hibiscus, I would say the colour literally glows!



Soooo jealous!!


----------



## kiwishopper

So pretty!!! Looks like the Celine subforum is definetely getting busier!!


----------



## Syma

^Thank you Jenay, Sammi and Sarah, I was lucky to find the Micro as not many stores had ordered them compared to the mini size. I'm still trying to get used to the colour and hope I can pull it off, lol!


----------



## sammix3

Syma said:


> ^Thank you Jenay, Sammi and Sarah, I was lucky to find the Micro as not many stores had ordered them compared to the mini size. I'm still trying to get used to the colour and hope I can pull it off, lol!



I'm sure you can! Now how about some modeling pics ?


----------



## calisnoopy

Syma said:


> Celine Flouro Pink Micro luggage and Celine Hibiscus Trio. The Flouro Pink is definitely more neon than the Hibiscus, I would say the colour literally glows!


 
woweee loves!!!!  yah i dont recall hearing about the Celine Micro in Fluo Pink at all when I checked with NM, KZ and BG in the U.S.

which store did you find yours at?  and if you dont mind, whats the biggest diff btw the micro and mini again? (sorry...still a celine newbie haha)

i have the hibiscus trio too!  love that bag and shade!


----------



## imlvholic

be7485 said:


> Found a great neutral mini luggage! It's a great bag that is taupe/gray color...but does anyone know the exact name of this color?



I love this color, is it from SS12?


----------



## sarah7487

My beloved Doctor's bag  
iPad inside to show the space


----------



## clarity9

sarah7487 said:


> My beloved Doctor's bag
> iPad inside to show the space


 
Gorgeous! Is it heavy?


----------



## sarah7487

clarity9 said:


> Gorgeous! Is it heavy?



Not at all  it's like the weight of a Micro


----------



## purse-nality

^oh my! WAW! amazing quality & structure. and look at those pockets!


----------



## sarah7487

purse-nality said:


> ^oh my! WAW! amazing quality & structure. and look at those pockets!



) the interior really wowed me.. I feel that the quality is like the Box Bag, except that the Box is in lambskin


----------



## Syma

calisnoopy said:


> woweee loves!!!!  yah i dont recall hearing about the Celine Micro in Fluo Pink at all when I checked with NM, KZ and BG in the U.S.
> 
> which store did you find yours at?  and if you dont mind, whats the biggest diff btw the micro and mini again? (sorry...still a celine newbie haha)
> 
> i have the hibiscus trio too!  love that bag and shade!



The bag is from the UK and only a couple of stores here ordered in the smaller size and it is heavily waitlisted. I originally waitlisted for the mini but then got really worried that it would be too much neon colour in the larger size. I was really lucky to find the micro thanks to a great SA. 

There is a great thread about the different luggage sizes her

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075.html

The micro easily fits all my stuff without being stuffed. It's a great size HTH


----------



## Syma

sammix3 said:


> I'm sure you can! Now how about some modeling pics ?



Thanks Sammi, your so sweet. I'll have to post some in the action thread tomorrow


----------



## jenayb

sarah7487 said:


> My beloved Doctor's bag
> iPad inside to show the space


 
Absolutely loving the contrast between the exterior and interior!!


----------



## Charmaine13

sarah7487 said:


> My beloved Doctor's bag
> iPad inside to show the space



Any modelling pics? please?


----------



## Syma

The doctors bag is gorgeous Sarah, I saw the white version with black handles and trim and it looked stunning!


----------



## sarah7487

Syma said:


> The doctors bag is gorgeous Sarah, I saw the white version with black handles and trim and it looked stunning!



Thanks Syma for your lovely words  yes I must say that she is the most stunning; even though not as sought after as the luggage, she looks and feels the best among the luggages and Cabas


----------



## sarah7487

Charmaine13 said:


> Any modelling pics? please?



Hi Charmaine13, I normally dun post modeling pics  but I try to find one


----------



## NYCavalier

Here is my new pink/orange wallet. 

Do we have a new purchases thread? I always just uploaded pics of all my new luggages here, and this is my only Celine SLG hehe...


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:


> My Fluo Pink Nano!



MINE IS ON ITS WAY!!!!  After seeing yours, I can't wait!  I think it's the perfect size for such a bright color!!! YAY!


----------



## myu3160

Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks for letting me share...



That color is to die for!! Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

NYCavalier said:


> Here is my new pink/orange wallet.
> 
> Do we have a new purchases thread? I always just uploaded pics of all my new luggages here, and this is my only Celine SLG hehe...



Wow this is beautiful! Do you know if it came in a smaller size?


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> Here is my new pink/orange wallet.
> 
> Do we have a new purchases thread? I always just uploaded pics of all my new luggages here, and this is my only Celine SLG hehe...



I. Want. This.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I love pink & orange together! Enjoy!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> I love pink & orange together! Enjoy!



I must be the only one who really dislikes orange...


----------



## dreamlet

sarah7487 said:


> My beloved Doctor's bag
> iPad inside to show the space




Gorgeous!! I adore this bag, it's a shame a hand held only bag doesn't work for me.


----------



## its so you

NYCavalier said:


> Here is my new pink/orange wallet.
> 
> Do we have a new purchases thread? I always just uploaded pics of all my new luggages here, and this is my only Celine SLG hehe...


AHHH! LOVE!! I tried to get the hibiscus/orange at nordies....... but they only received one in stock and someone was before me. LUCKY you!!


----------



## Charmaine13

sarah7487 said:


> Hi Charmaine13, I normally dun post modeling pics  but I try to find one



Aww thanks! It's just that I like the doctor bag, and have not seen anyone model one before.


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks ladies!!



sammix3 said:


> Wow this is beautiful! Do you know if it came in a smaller size?



Not sure.. I bought this at BG



jenaywins said:


> I. Want. This.





Bijouxlady said:


> I love pink & orange together! Enjoy!





its so you said:


> AHHH! LOVE!! I tried to get the hibiscus/orange at nordies....... but they only received one in stock and someone was before me. LUCKY you!!


----------



## HeathJo

its so you said:


> AHHH! LOVE!! I tried to get the hibiscus/orange at nordies....... but they only received one in stock and someone was before me. LUCKY you!!


 
Lucky me! (If it was Fashion Valley. . )



NYCavalier said:


> Here is my new pink/orange wallet.
> 
> Do we have a new purchases thread? I always just uploaded pics of all my new luggages here, and this is my only Celine SLG hehe...


 
I posted my dragon wristlet all over the place! I am so fickle I am afraid to do reveals! It would be great to have an SLG thread. . .


----------



## NYCavalier

HeathJo said:


> I posted my dragon wristlet all over the place! I am so fickle I am afraid to do reveals! It would be great to have an SLG thread. . .



I just made one for everyone! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-latest-celine-purchase-725806.html


----------



## HeathJo

NYCavalier said:


> I just made one for everyone!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-latest-celine-purchase-725806.html


 
Hooray!! You will see my new additions soon. . .


----------



## Syma

Just posting some comparison pics to help a fellow pfrmer out on the sizing of a mini. Sorry, I don't know where else to post these.

These are comparison shots of a mini luggage in smooth leather next to a 35cm Birkin. Both have been well used so forgive any slouching. I would compare a mini luggage to a 35cm Birkin, in fact the mini looks slightly bigger than a 35cm to me. A micro luggage is slightly bigger than a 30cm Birkin. HTH


----------



## Syma

Some comparison pics between a micro and a mini luggage.


----------



## sammix3

Syma said:


> Some comparison pics between a micro and a mini luggage.



Thanks for the pics!!  They're both great colors.  Do you think you can post these in the reference library so TPFers can use it when deciding which size to get?


----------



## fandmcarebear

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the pics!! They're both great colors. Do you think you can post these in the reference library so TPFers can use it when deciding which size to get?


 

only issue is that due to the slouching it the pics dont really show the difference in size super well. the mini is much taller in real life without slouching...


----------



## fandmcarebear

This isn't mine...I said no, but geez its so beautiful, I had to post it.....


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> This isn't mine...I said no, but geez its so beautiful, I had to post it.....


----------



## dreamlet

Syma said:


> Just posting some comparison pics to help a fellow pfrmer out on the sizing of a mini. Sorry, I don't know where else to post these.
> 
> These are comparison shots of a mini luggage in smooth leather next to a 35cm Birkin. Both have been well used so forgive any slouching. I would compare a mini luggage to a 35cm Birkin, in fact the mini looks slightly bigger than a 35cm to me. A micro luggage is slightly bigger than a 30cm Birkin. HTH



Thank you! Those are really helpful.


----------



## poptarts

Syma said:


> Just posting some comparison pics to help a fellow pfrmer out on the sizing of a mini. Sorry, I don't know where else to post these.
> 
> These are comparison shots of a mini luggage in smooth leather next to a 35cm Birkin. Both have been well used so forgive any slouching. I would compare a mini luggage to a 35cm Birkin, in fact the mini looks slightly bigger than a 35cm to me. A micro luggage is slightly bigger than a 30cm Birkin. HTH





Thanks so much for doing this. It helps tremendously! Your Birkin and Celine are gorgeous! I'm so excited to get my first one.


----------



## Syma

fandmcarebear said:


> only issue is that due to the slouching it the pics dont really show the difference in size super well. the mini is much taller in real life without slouching...




You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now


----------



## fandmcarebear

Syma said:


> You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now


 

haha nice.....Yes it is inevitable that they will soften out, and I love your green by the way!  If I can remember your collection correctly, it is very well rounded


----------



## Syma

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the pics!!  They're both great colors.  Do you think you can post these in the reference library so TPFers can use it when deciding which size to get?



Thanks Sammi, I took some extra pics with stiffer bags for a better idea and I'll put them up in the reference library


----------



## Syma

fandmcarebear said:


> haha nice.....Yes it is inevitable that they will soften out, and I love your green by the way!  If I can remember your collection correctly, it is very well rounded




Thank you  Your bags are TDF as well


----------



## jenayb

Syma said:


> You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now


 
I. Just. Died.


----------



## Yanekie

Thanks so much for those pictures. I have been trying to get a good comparison of mini vs. a micro. I think I definitely want to add a micro to my collection, they are just so hard to come by.


----------



## NYCavalier

Syma said:


> You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now



What color is that epsom birkin? It's freaking GORGEOUS!!!! I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Syma, your collection is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Syma

jenaywins said:


> I. Just. Died.



Thanks Jenay, your the sweetest and you have the best Celines, all TDF!



HandbagAngel said:


> Syma, your collection is TO DIE FOR!!!



Thanks sweetie!



NYCavalier said:


> What color is that epsom birkin? It's freaking GORGEOUS!!!! I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank YOU!!!!! It's a candy Birkin in Bleu Electrique with a Mykonos interior from A/W 2011. Can you tell I LOVE colours


----------



## the_lvlady

Syma - love all your Celine bags! And your H too! 

Sharing my new purchases: Fluo pink mini luggage and Citron nano.


----------



## its so you

FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!


----------



## NYCavalier

its so you said:


> FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!



GORGEOUS!!  Many congrats!! Mod pics of the beauty?!


----------



## Syma

*LV lady*, i love the colours on your Celines and your modelling pics look great.

Many congrats on finding your Dune Mini, *it's so you*, it looks like the perfect neutral to me. Isn't *Sammi* great for helping you find her.:tpfrox:


----------



## HermesLuv

My first Celines! So glad I got them before the price increase, because these will probably be the last.  

Black and Camel/taupe Minis


----------



## hmmcinteresting

I posted this on my tumblr & instagram a while ago (11 weeks lol)


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!



Yay!!  She's beautiful!  So glad I can help 



Syma said:


> *LV lady*, i love the colours on your Celines and your modelling pics look great.
> 
> Many congrats on finding your Dune Mini, *it's so you*, it looks like the perfect neutral to me. Isn't *Sammi* great for helping you find her.:tpfrox:



Thanks love.  I  TPF!



BlogAmahndo said:


> View attachment 1572285
> 
> 
> My new Mini Luggage!! My first and definetely not last Céline!! Loooovviiing it!!!



I think we need to see some modeling pics! 



HermesLuv said:


> My first Celines! So glad I got them before the price increase, because these will probably be the last.
> 
> Black and Camel/taupe Minis



What great classic pieces!  So glad you got them before the increase!  I hope I don't regret not getting the taupe/camel...



hmmcinteresting said:


> I posted this on my tumblr & instagram a while ago (11 weeks lol)



Congrats babe!


----------



## jacc

Syma said:
			
		

> Some comparison pics between a micro and a mini luggage.



Heart ur flo pink micro!!


----------



## sarah7487

hmmcinteresting said:


> I posted this on my tumblr & instagram a while ago (11 weeks lol)



Wow!!! The white is so gorgeous!!


----------



## shpahlc

So...I'm torn between keeping the Souris pebbled mini or exchanging it for the smooth leather mini in black.  My main concern is color transfer.  Any thoughts?


----------



## cougess

Sorry! Having computer troubles!


----------



## ChelleGelle

its so you said:


> FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!



Congrats


----------



## shpahlc

its so you said:


> FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!



GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!! :sunnies


----------



## dianatdc

Syma said:


> You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now



Love that gorgeous Birkin!!!  
And your Celines, too.


----------



## Syma

dianatdc said:


> Love that gorgeous Birkin!!!
> And your Celines, too.



Thank You


----------



## Jaded81

Celine Smooth Camel Mini


----------



## Jaded81

Celine Black Smooth Mini


----------



## sammix3

Jaded81 said:


> Celine Smooth Camel Mini





Jaded81 said:


> Celine Black Smooth Mini



Love them both! I think I need a camel too


----------



## Syma

Gorgeous Jaded, your smooth leather minis are pure perfection.


----------



## Yanekie

BlogAmahndo said:


> View attachment 1572285
> 
> 
> My new Mini Luggage!! My first and definetely not last Céline!! Loooovviiing it!!!


 

Love it!! I am intrigued by the canvas?? How are you liking it??


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> FINALLY! my VERY first mini!!  my dune baby arrived!! Thanks Sammi for helping me find her!


 
CONGRATS!!! I know how long you were searching. I really think the dune is a better neutral than camel. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Yanekie

hmmcinteresting said:


> I posted this on my tumblr & instagram a while ago (11 weeks lol)


 
Looks exquisite. It's a doctor bag, correct??


----------



## allegradiamore

Mini Luggage Coquelicot


----------



## sammix3

allegradiamore said:


> View attachment 1575207
> 
> 
> Mini Luggage Coquelicot



Love the color. I want more Celine luggages!


----------



## msblakely

they are all so beautiful.. ahhh, Celine...


----------



## kiwishopper

allegradiamore said:


> View attachment 1575207
> 
> 
> Mini Luggage Coquelicot



Such a gorgeous and vibrant colour!


----------



## fumi

allegradiamore said:


> View attachment 1575207
> 
> 
> Mini Luggage Coquelicot



The color is amazing!! I just want to stare at it all day


----------



## fumi

shpahlc said:


> So...I'm torn between keeping the Souris pebbled mini or exchanging it for the smooth leather mini in black.  My main concern is color transfer.  Any thoughts?



I like the look of the pebbled leather. This is a beautiful bag. I have the anthracite luggage, which looks similar in color to this bag. I have had no problems at all with color transfer.


----------



## jenayb

allegradiamore said:


> View attachment 1575207
> 
> 
> Mini Luggage Coquelicot


 
Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jaded81

The color is EVEN prettier in person 



sammix3 said:


> Love them both! I think I need a camel too


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! Unfortunately I'm not keeping the Camel as I need to fund something else 




Syma said:


> Gorgeous Jaded, your smooth leather minis are pure perfection.


----------



## shpahlc

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I'm not keeping the Camel as I need to fund something else



Noooooo! I love that one. So gorgeous!


----------



## Van291

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I'm not keeping the Camel as I need to fund something else



Is your camel a mini in size?? I'm desperately looking for one!! ^^


----------



## Jaded81

shpahlc said:
			
		

> Noooooo! I love that one. So gorgeous!



Haha please don't make me regret it! Tough enough to have to have made the decision in the first place!


----------



## Jaded81

Van291 said:
			
		

> Is your camel a mini in size?? I'm desperately looking for one!! ^^



Both bags are minis! Perfect size


----------



## Dayzley

Yay, finally im in!!! Don't have much time to make a reveal so here she is my Celine mini luggage in Burgundy ( New Year's Gift for Myself) together with my Blue Royal Continental Wallet. I so love Celine!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

The colour of both's stunning! Congrats!



Dayzley said:


> Yay, finally im in!!! Don't have much time to make
> a reveal so here she is my Celine mini luggage in Burgundy ( New Year's Gift for Myself) together with my Blue Royal Continental Wallet. I so love Celine!!!!


----------



## Dayzley

Thank you! Celine bags are addictive. Dreaming of another mini in Tri-color. 


Jaded81 said:


> The colour of both's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## egoiste

Celine Medium Luggage


----------



## Van291

Jaded81 said:


> Both bags are minis! Perfect size



I know! Mini size is perfect  Your camel is smooth leather? May I ask when you bought the bag?


----------



## Yanekie

Dayzley said:


> Yay, finally im in!!! Don't have much time to make a reveal so here she is my Celine mini luggage in Burgundy ( New Year's Gift for Myself) together with my Blue Royal Continental Wallet. I so love Celine!!!!


 
Gorgeous!! I just got this color. I do really love it!!!


----------



## Bethc

My new Mini Luggage Coquelicot


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:
			
		

> My new Mini Luggage Coquelicot



Sorry, I posted it without the pic, oops!


----------



## jenayb

Bethc said:


> Sorry, I posted it without the pic, oops!



Truly stunning, and I love the ladybug charm!


----------



## shpahlc

Jaded81 said:


> Haha please don't make me regret it! Tough enough to have to have made the decision in the first place!



LOL so sorry, just jealous and wishing I had purchased one that I had kept eyeing at my local NM. 

Jenay - I think you ended up snatching it up in San Francisco.


----------



## its so you

I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

its so you said:


> I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!



She's so pretty!!!!!  All you ladies posting your dune is what made me go for it today!  I don't think I will regret it!


----------



## kiwishopper

Never too meant beautiful pictures!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Daphs

its so you said:


> I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!


 The colour of this bag is stunning! Love


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!



Beautiful! The more pics the better


----------



## Chloe_concord

I can't believe this bag can hold that many things! Best part is when wearing it cross body, it hit above my hip, right place other than hitting my butt like some other cross body bag///


----------



## Shopmore

Chloe_concord said:


> I can't believe this bag can hold that many things! Best part is when wearing it cross body, it hit above my hip, right place other than hitting my butt like some other cross body bag///


 

Love your Nano!  I bought the same one last week!  I need to find a smaller wallet to fit in mine before I can take her out.


----------



## NYCavalier

Black Drummed Mini
$2000 - Celine Boutique FL


----------



## Jadpe

Technically not my bag YET. But i'm in love! I really want this cabas!


----------



## Jadpe

And now with pictures. I'm still not used to the tpf app lol.


----------



## Yanekie

Jadpe said:
			
		

> And now with pictures. I'm still not used to the tpf app lol.



Love that color combo!!


----------



## shpahlc

fandmcarebear said:


> She's so pretty!!!!!  All you ladies posting your dune is what made me go for it today!  I don't think I will regret it!



Bahhhhh you did not?! So jealous!  Please post pics once it arrives!


----------



## shpahlc

its so you said:


> I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!



In love with your bag. Gorg!


----------



## Yanekie

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> She's so pretty!!!!!  All you ladies posting your dune is what made me go for it today!  I don't think I will regret it!



I am loving the dune too. I think I want to trade the lune I got for it. Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## fandmcarebear

shpahlc said:


> Bahhhhh you did not?! So jealous!  Please post pics once it arrives!



this forum is soooo unhealthy for one's wallet  but the dune is so GORGEOUS!


----------



## kiwishopper

I received my first Celine mini luggage in Lipstick (2011) from an awesome Bonanza seller today. (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## Yanekie

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I received my first Celine mini luggage in Lipstick (2011) from an awesome Bonanza seller today. (more pictures are on my blog)



Congrats!!!  I remember how you been looking for one at a reasonable price. Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Jadpe

Yanekie said:


> Love that color combo!!


Me too! Not to bright, i like the fluo pink/orange combo but it's a seasonal color and not really a classic one. The nude is much lighter than in the picture


----------



## Yanekie

Jadpe said:


> Me too! Not to bright, i like the fluo pink/orange combo but it's a seasonal color and not really a classic one. The nude is much lighter than in the picture


 
So funny. I actually have the pink/orange combo. You are very right that it's seasonal but I just loved the colors!!!! I even got the matching zip wallet, a bit overboard I know.


----------



## Jadpe

Yanekie said:
			
		

> So funny. I actually have the pink/orange combo. You are very right that it's seasonal but I just loved the colors!!!! I even got the matching zip wallet, a bit overboard I know.



I saw the matching flats yesterday and I thought it was really nice and I hope that they'll go on sale. 
Since i can have just one cabas, I prefer a classic one. But if I had unlimited funds I would bought it straight away!


----------



## kiwishopper

Yanekie said:


> Congrats!!!  I remember how you been looking for one at a reasonable price. Beautiful color!!!



Thanks  I found this pre-loved but in great condition. A very nice Bonaza seller let me have her at a pice I could afford so I'm very great full and lucky of this!


----------



## the_lvlady

So so pretty!!! I wish I had a money tree so I can get all the luggage colors! 



its so you said:


> I'm obsessed with my bag...  sorry, I took more pics!! :girlwhack: Thanks for letting me share everyone!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Congrats, it is a gorgeous red. Enjoy your first Celine!



kiwishopper said:


> I received my first Celine mini luggage in Lipstick (2011) from an awesome Bonanza seller today. (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## calisnoopy

Jadpe said:


> I saw the matching flats yesterday and I thought it was really nice and I hope that they'll go on sale.
> Since i can have just one cabas, I prefer a classic one. But if I had unlimited funds I would bought it straight away!



May I ask which shop this pic of the flats is from?  Been looking all over (to no avail so far =( for a size 35 in the pink orange ones....


----------



## Jadpe

calisnoopy said:


> May I ask which shop this pic of the flats is from?  Been looking all over (to no avail so far =( for a size 35 in the pink orange ones....


I took this pic yesterday at de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam. But they don't ship internationally. They just got new stock, not sure what sizes they have. But I can always call and pick them up for you. Just send me a pm!


----------



## squsihy

after a year long hiatus from couture and almost buying a fendi peekaboo, I saw all yiu ladies' beeeautiful céline bags and decided. I MUST be a part of this family so.... 
my first céline ever!!!!
smooth camel mini

pardon my goofy smile and work bathroom setting


----------



## kobe939

My Celine babies:


----------



## dreamlet

kobe939 said:


> My Celine babies:



Lovely!!


----------



## HeathJo

Welcome squishy!!! You and your bag are both adorable!

There too many gorgeous pics and bags for me to catch up on, so all I can say is:

Navy Mini with Tan/Navy Cabas--soo classy

Burgundy Mini with electric blue wallet (getting the same wallet!) Love it!!

Lipstick Mini at a great price--who can beat that?? Gorgeous!

It's so you--It IS so you!!

best I can do in my insomniac state


----------



## moshi_moshi

kobe939 said:


> My Celine babies:


 
lovely photo... what sizes are these?  the smallest is a nano i'm guessing and the colbalt a mini... but what about the middle?

thanks!


----------



## Yanekie

squsihy said:


> after a year long hiatus from couture and almost buying a fendi peekaboo, I saw all yiu ladies' beeeautiful céline bags and decided. I MUST be a part of this family so....
> my first céline ever!!!!
> smooth camel mini
> 
> pardon my goofy smile and work bathroom setting
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578806


 
Welcome to the family!!!! Gorgeous!! You look very stylish. The bag works for you!!!


----------



## Yanekie

kobe939 said:


> My Celine babies:


 
What a beautiful family photo!!! Love it.


----------



## Yanekie

moshi_moshi said:


> lovely photo... what sizes are these? the smallest is a nano i'm guessing and the colbalt a mini... but what about the middle?
> 
> thanks!


 
The middle is probably a Micro.


----------



## kobe939

dreamlet said:


> Lovely!!


 


moshi_moshi said:


> lovely photo... what sizes are these? the smallest is a nano i'm guessing and the colbalt a mini... but what about the middle?
> 
> thanks!


 


Yanekie said:


> What a beautiful family photo!!! Love it.


 
Thanks ladies, I am very content with my family. I just purchased a jungle micro...sooooo happy since I want a low key color in my collection but not black nor anthra, so I think the jungle will be a great addition to the family.

moshi_moshi, Yanekie is right, the middle one is a micro. I just love the micro size!


----------



## NYCavalier

My Celine family:





The Minis 
Black Grained
Dune Grained
Red Grained





The Nanos
Pink Flou Grained
Cobalt Smooth
Black Smooth





My One Phantom!
Black Croc Embossed - Small





And my one SLG
Pink/Orange Wallet


----------



## kitcat

nice family pic NYC!


----------



## shpahlc

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet



LOVE them all...especially the croc.


----------



## kat99

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet



You have the perfect collection!


----------



## sammix3

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet



Omg.. I'm speechless!!


----------



## myu3160

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


I just died!! Your family is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you so much ladies!! There is so much more I want, but I am trying to be good  LOVE Celine!



kitcat said:


> nice family pic NYC!





shpahlc said:


> LOVE them all...especially the croc.





kat99 said:


> You have the perfect collection!





sammix3 said:


> Omg.. I'm speechless!!





myu3160 said:


> I just died!! Your family is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dalgyal

My new royal blue tri-color trapeze! was a bit worried about the color being too much but its like no other bag out there~  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kobe939

Gorgeous Celine family! 




NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


----------



## kobe939

dalgyal said:


> My new royal blue tri-color trapeze! was a bit worried about the color being too much but its like no other bag out there~  thanks for letting me share!


 
STUNNING BAG, Congrats!


----------



## HeathJo

NYCavalier said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! There is so much more I want, but I am trying to be good  LOVE Celine!



Every lady needs a rest between new babies, but we all know "accidents"
happen!



dalgyal said:


> My new royal blue tri-color trapeze! was a bit worried about the color being too much but its like no other bag out there~  thanks for letting me share!



I am so jealous! Where did you find her? matches?


----------



## shpahlc

dalgyal said:


> My new royal blue tri-color trapeze! was a bit worried about the color being too much but its like no other bag out there~  thanks for letting me share!



stunning!


----------



## its so you

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


your family is TDF!!


----------



## dalgyal

HeathJo said:


> I am so jealous! Where did you find her? matches?




The new Celine boutique in Manhattan!


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


----------



## NYCavalier

You ladies are too sweet! Thank you! I am absolutely in love with Celine at the moment! Normally a Chanel and Bal girl, but now I am a Celine girl also! Hope my Celine collection gets as big as my Bal and Chanel collections!!!



kobe939 said:


> Gorgeous Celine family!





HeathJo said:


> Every lady needs a rest between new babies, but we all know "accidents"
> happen!


!! Very true!!! 



its so you said:


> your family is TDF!!





jenaywins said:


>


----------



## Bethc

I NEVER thought I would say this, but I think I need bag/luxury good aversion therapy!!  

I went to Barney's and BG today (Celine is closed) just to see what they had and I came home with this... I have wanted a white bag (no specific brand) and this one looked so gorgeous, not pure white, but a chalk color.

ETA: sorry about the pills in the background, I just noticed them...oops!  I have the sinus infection from h---!


----------



## Bethc

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet



OMG!!  Each one of them is more gorgeous than the next!!!  Love your collection!! somehow I now feel better about mine...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

ove the color..congrats


----------



## shpahlc

Bethc said:


> I NEVER thought I would say this, but I think I need bag/luxury good aversion therapy!!
> 
> I went to Barney's and BG today (Celine is closed) just to see what they had and I came home with this... I have wanted a white bag (no specific brand) and this one looked so gorgeous, not pure white, but a chalk color.
> 
> ETA: sorry about the pills in the background, I just noticed them...oops!  I have the sinus infection from h---!



love it, congrats!


----------



## rollergirl

Bethc said:


> I NEVER thought I would say this, but I think I need bag/luxury good aversion therapy!!
> 
> I went to Barney's and BG today (Celine is closed) just to see what they had and I came home with this... I have wanted a white bag (no specific brand) and this one looked so gorgeous, not pure white, but a chalk color.
> 
> ETA: sorry about the pills in the background, I just noticed them...oops!  I have the sinus infection from h---!




This is beautiful, especially with the contrasting edging!


----------



## Bethc

shpahlc said:
			
		

> love it, congrats!






			
				rollergirl said:
			
		

> This is beautiful, especially with the contrasting edging!



Thank you so much!!

 I'm still thinking about the color... now, I'm afraid of the color getting dirty... Does anyone have an off white mini, do you have problems with it?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bethc said:


> I NEVER thought I would say this, but I think I need bag/luxury good aversion therapy!!
> 
> I went to Barney's and BG today (Celine is closed) just to see what they had and I came home with this... I have wanted a white bag (no specific brand) and this one looked so gorgeous, not pure white, but a chalk color.
> 
> ETA: sorry about the pills in the background, I just noticed them...oops!  I have the sinus infection from h---!



Oh it is beautiful! Did you get this from barneys? Did bergdorf not have anything else? I was at both on Friday, and bg still got a couple left, including a red mini!


----------



## Bethc

xiaoxiao said:
			
		

> Oh it is beautiful! Did you get this from barneys? Did bergdorf not have anything else? I was at both on Friday, and bg still got a couple left, including a red mini!



Thanks! I got it from BG, they had a lot of colors... no red, no pink, but I already have the new red mini and  I was looking for another color...  Does that mean you don't think I should keep the white?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bethc said:


> Thanks! I got it from BG, they had a lot of colors... no red, no pink, but I already have the new red mini and  I was looking for another color...  Does that mean you don't think I should keep the white?



Hey if you love it you sld keep it! My only white bag is small - I just think it gets dirty so easily a smaller white is more manageable for me. For a big summer bag, I use toile.  but it's such a personal choice kwim? Hope you are well!


----------



## pretty99

it's my latest Celine acquisition from Florence Italy, just to take advantage before the price increase in a few days!
Medium Luggage with B/W canvas leopard print


----------



## jenayb

^ I don't recall having ever seen such a bag. What season is that from?


----------



## weiwei

dalgyal said:


> My new royal blue tri-color trapeze! was a bit worried about the color being too much but its like no other bag out there~  thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! My favorite!


----------



## weiwei

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet




Great Collection! Congrats!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> ^ I don't recall having ever seen such a bag. What season is that from?



Brand new this season


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Brand new this season





Oh sheesh..


----------



## iluvmybags

I got a new camera and was playing around with it today.  Took a few "fun" pics of my Celine bags!


----------



## iluvmybags

. . .


----------



## iluvmybags

Some fun with colors!


----------



## pretty99

jenaywins said:


> ^ I don't recall having ever seen such a bag. What season is that from?


yes it's fresh off the boat from Europe, i got it from Florence Italy, it's a great little store with a VERY good stocks!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

iluvmybags said:


> I got a new camera and was playing around with it today. Took a few "fun" pics of my Celine bags!


 
Is that the Anthracite Envelope?  That's a real gem!  And the Mini and Pouch!    The new camera did a great job and absolutely showed their beauty!


----------



## youknowme

Today new purchase!


----------



## mollypete

Hi, Youknowme.  Your bag is gorgeous.  I just got the same bag in black wth black python.  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!  Congratulations.


----------



## youknowme

mollypete said:


> Hi, Youknowme.  Your bag is gorgeous.  I just got the same bag in black wth black python.  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!  Congratulations.




Thanks. I love it so much.


----------



## Yanekie

NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


 
Lovely family photo!!!! Is your Red the new Coquelicot???


----------



## Yanekie

iluvmybags said:


> Some fun with colors!


 
Gorgeous family!! Where is teh Cabas and the box?? You have a really great collection!!! 

I just got that envelope bi-color clutch.


----------



## Yanekie

youknowme said:


> Today new purchase!


 
Beautiful bag!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## kat99

My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


----------



## kayb

kat99. Love the Nano! It's perfect for the everyday essentials.



kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats on the Celine Nano Kat 
(I was LOL at your pouch that says "I am another bag with the LV reversed hahaha)


kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


----------



## its so you

kat99 said:
			
		

> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:



Thanks for sharing. I was curious to know what fits in a nano!


----------



## fandmcarebear

kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


 

thank you for this pic!  I have just received my pink nano and have yet to pack it to see what it fits....I am thrilled!  It really fits a ton!


----------



## kat99

kayb said:


> kat99. Love the Nano! It's perfect for the everyday essentials.





kiwishopper said:


> Congrats on the Celine Nano Kat
> (I was LOL at your pouch that says "I am another bag with the LV reversed hahaha)





its so you said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was curious to know what fits in a nano!





fandmcarebear said:


> thank you for this pic!  I have just received my pink nano and have yet to pack it to see what it fits....I am thrilled!  It really fits a ton!



NP! I hope it will be helpful for others on tPF 

kiwi I think it says "my other bag is a Louis Vuitton" - lol!


----------



## dreamlet

youknowme said:


> Today new purchase!



Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Korja

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


I love your bag, it's design keeps things organized inside.


----------



## Korja

kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


Love love your bag, it's not heavy?


----------



## myu3160

youknowme said:


> Today new purchase!



Gorgeous!



iluvmybags said:


> Some fun with colors!


I love the pop of color against your luggages. Love it!!



pretty99 said:


> it's my latest Celine acquisition from Florence Italy, just to take advantage before the price increase in a few days!
> Medium Luggage with B/W canvas leopard print


Drool! Super unique. I've never seen it before! Congrats!



kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:



Extremely helpful, thank you so much for posting!


----------



## sammix3

kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:




Cute!!


----------



## jenayb

*Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*






This is a TRUE reflection of the colour. 






*Resort 12 Citron Nano*


----------



## LucyBob

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*



Love the pink, love the yellow!!


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*


LOVE it!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*




Amazing.


----------



## youknowme

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*



Love those colors


----------



## youknowme

kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:



So cute and helpful!


----------



## butterfly_baby

She arrived!
black mini luggage, smooth leather


----------



## Tokyo

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*


 
Hot Hot Hot!!!!! I love them all


----------



## Tokyo

butterfly_baby said:


> She arrived!
> black mini luggage, smooth leather


 
Congrats on your first Celine!!!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Tokyo said:


> Congrats on your first Celine!!!



thanks )


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*


 
OMGGGG these pics are seriously making me SO SO SO SO EXCITED to get mine!!!  i love the color even more!!



butterfly_baby said:


> She arrived!
> black mini luggage, smooth leather


 
congrats!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Not mine, but a friends...think this is great for comparing fluo pink to pinks many women are familiar with


----------



## iluvmybags

kat99 said:


> My new Nano - I thought these photos showing what I put inside might be helpful to others, pics from my blog:


great pics kat!
we need more pics like this
Would you add your pics here?: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/whats-inside-your-celine-728184.html


----------



## NYCavalier

fandmcarebear said:


> Not mine, but a friends...think this is great for comparing fluo pink to pinks many women are familiar with
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584343



OMG! IS THAT AN '05 RED CAVIAR JUMBO 

or 09 fuchsia?!


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> OMG! IS THAT AN '05 RED CAVIAR JUMBO
> 
> or 09 fuchsia?!



Fushia....


----------



## aperiox

I love all of the beautiful bags in this thread!

Question for you all - can you wear the mini luggage comfortably on your shoulders? I really prefer a bag that I can carry on my shoulders, but the shoulder shopper size just seems way too big!


----------



## CocoaCornelia

YAY New York store finally opened, Dennis and Jenny were really nice, try his email *D.MEDINA@US.CELINE.COM* or call the store *212-535-3703*


----------



## moshi_moshi

fandmcarebear said:


> Not mine, but a friends...think this is great for comparing fluo pink to pinks many women are familiar with
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584343



i love these photos!!!  you and *jenay* have me so excited to receive my mini!!!  it's arriving tomorrow but i'm so annoyed i will have to wait until friday to get it.


----------



## fandmcarebear

moshi_moshi said:


> i love these photos!!!  you and *jenay* have me so excited to receive my mini!!!  it's arriving tomorrow but i'm so annoyed i will have to wait until friday to get it.



Congrats babe!  So very excited for you!!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i love these photos!!!  you and *jenay* have me so excited to receive my mini!!!  it's arriving tomorrow but i'm so annoyed i will have to wait until friday to get it.



Friday night, I'm gonna be at your house like:


----------



## NYCavalier

fandmcarebear said:


> Fushia....



soooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:


> soooooo gorgeous!!!!!



I swear I must be the only woman alive who doesn't understand the obsession with Chanel....I have tried numerous times to  purchase one and always end up returning it because something else is better to me....I feel the Chanel bags pale in comparison to the quality of Celine.....just my Celine-loving opinion...


----------



## NYCavalier

fandmcarebear said:


> I swear I must be the only woman alive who doesn't understand the obsession with Chanel....I have tried numerous times to  purchase one and always end up returning it because something else is better to me....I feel the Chanel bags pale in comparison to the quality of Celine.....just my Celine-loving opinion...



Ohh you're speaking to a true Chanel girl at heart  But we definitely both love Celine!


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> Ohh you're speaking to a true Chanel girl at heart  But we definitely both love Celine!



This is true!  We are kindred spirits through our pink nanos!!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> *Fluo Pink Nano & Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a TRUE reflection of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resort 12 Citron Nano*



Mama and baby pink luggages!!!


----------



## einseine

Korja said:


> I love your bag, it's design keeps things organized inside.


 
Thanks!


----------



## moshi_moshi

fandmcarebear said:


> I swear I must be the only woman alive who doesn't understand the obsession with Chanel....I have tried numerous times to purchase one and always end up returning it because something else is better to me....I feel the Chanel bags pale in comparison to the quality of Celine.....just my Celine-loving opinion...


 
with the chanel increases as of late i don't understand the obsession either!!  it makes the celine increase look like nothing!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Friday night, I'm gonna be at your house like:


 


fandmcarebear said:


> Congrats babe! So very excited for you!!


 

artyhat:

i would love to see a fluo pink in the wild.... i've only ever seen a Celine bag out and about once, a black mini.... all these bags are sold out but where are they?!


----------



## its so you

moshi_moshi said:
			
		

> artyhat:
> 
> i would love to see a fluo pink in the wild.... i've only ever seen a Celine bag out and about once, a black mini.... all these bags are sold out but where are they?!



I haven't seen anyone in my area carry a celine bag. I've only seen one person in LA carry a phantom.


----------



## mk78

youknowme said:


> Today new purchase!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## isa2803

butterfly_baby said:


> She arrived!
> black mini luggage, smooth leather


Haven't seen your post until know!! Looks beautiful  congratulations!


----------



## Lynx13

This bag has been seen multiple times on this forum but I'm trying to persuade ppl back to the suede.  I'm loving this bag!  

After a four month wait:
Royal blue mini luggage in suede and smooth leather


----------



## Jadpe

Lynx13 said:


> This bag has been seen multiple times on this forum but I'm trying to persuade ppl back to the suede.  I'm loving this bag!
> 
> After a four month wait:
> Royal blue mini luggage in suede and smooth leather


What a great combination with your shoes, it's a perfect match!
I've never seen the cobalt suede luggage, but I love the color and texture!


----------



## butterfly_baby

isa2803 said:


> Haven't seen your post until know!! Looks beautiful  congratulations!



thanks  i am soo in love!!


----------



## its so you

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> This bag has been seen multiple times on this forum but I'm trying to persuade ppl back to the suede.  I'm loving this bag!
> 
> After a four month wait:
> Royal blue mini luggage in suede and smooth leather



Love ur YSL!


----------



## Bijouxlady

lynx13 said:


> this bag has been seen multiple times on this forum but i'm trying to persuade ppl back to the suede.  I'm loving this bag!
> 
> After a four month wait:
> Royal blue mini luggage in suede and smooth leather


wowza!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammix3

Jadpe said:


> What a great combination with your shoes, it's a perfect match!
> I've never seen the cobalt suede luggage, but I love the color and texture!



Wow these are a perfect match!


----------



## jenayb

Totally forgot to post this little beauty when I bought it! 

Hibiscus Pouch


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:
			
		

> I NEVER thought I would say this, but I think I need bag/luxury good aversion therapy!!
> 
> I went to Barney's and BG today (Celine is closed) just to see what they had and I came home with this... I have wanted a white bag (no specific brand) and this one looked so gorgeous, not pure white, but a chalk color.
> 
> ETA: sorry about the pills in the background, I just noticed them...oops!  I have the sinus infection from h---!



In the end I wound up taking the white mini back... She was beautiful, but I know me and I know I'd be afraid to carry it.  I exchanged it for the camel/taupe color, also gorgeous, but not as delicate as the white (to me).


----------



## jenayb

BlogAmahndo said:


> Got the same one!! I am soooo in love with it!!!



Woohoo bag twins!  Loves it!


----------



## j_kay

pretty99 said:


> it's my latest Celine acquisition from Florence Italy, just to take advantage before the price increase in a few days!
> Medium Luggage with B/W canvas leopard print



omg this is growing on me.. *pretty99*, do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## shpahlc

its so you said:


> I haven't seen anyone in my area carry a celine bag. I've only seen one person in LA carry a phantom.



 I have mine up in SF! But you're right, I don't see anyone else carrying Celine around either.


----------



## dreamlet

shpahlc said:


> I have mine up in SF! But you're right, I don't see anyone else carrying Celine around either.




I have only seen one Celine in SF, a couple of times. A black mini, on Fillmore St. Otherwise, nada.


----------



## pretty99

j_kay said:


> omg this is growing on me.. *pretty99*, do you mind sharing the price?



this is medium Euro 1300, mini is about Euro 1150.....its cheap!


----------



## j_kay

pretty99 said:


> this is medium Euro 1300, mini is about Euro 1150.....its cheap!



Yes it is! Thanks a lot pretty99. I think leopard in medium is such a nice combo. Now I'm on a hunt to find one in UK...


----------



## Lynx13

Jadpe said:


> What a great combination with your shoes, it's a perfect match!
> I've never seen the cobalt suede luggage, but I love the color and texture!


 


its so you said:


> Love ur YSL!


 


Bijouxlady said:


> wowza!!! Gorgeous!!!


 


sammix3 said:


> Wow these are a perfect match!


 
Thanks everyone !  (I didn't plan the shoes but they do match very well!)


----------



## Hypnogenesis

i couldnt upload my pic
can someone help me,please?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Hypnogenesis said:


> i couldnt upload my pic
> can someone help me,please?


 
Here is the instruction:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## jenayb

Lynx13 said:


> This bag has been seen multiple times on this forum but I'm trying to persuade ppl back to the suede. I'm loving this bag!
> 
> After a four month wait:
> Royal blue mini luggage in suede and smooth leather


 
Fantastic pairing!


----------



## shpahlc

dreamlet said:


> I have only seen one Celine in SF, a couple of times. A black mini, on Fillmore St. Otherwise, nada.



We could have crossed paths Dreamlet!


----------



## dreamlet

shpahlc said:


> We could have crossed paths Dreamlet!




Mmm, maybe!!


----------



## Lucysky

i bought something...


----------



## Lucysky

Celine - Stamped Croc Trapeze Bag in Black


----------



## mundodabolsa

simply gorgeous * lucysky*, what a stunning purchase.


----------



## Lucysky

mundodabolsa said:


> simply gorgeous * lucysky*, what a stunning purchase.



Thank you!


----------



## carrie8

Very chic lucysky!


----------



## shopgirl bb

pretty99 said:


> it's my latest Celine acquisition from Florence Italy, just to take advantage before the price increase in a few days!
> Medium Luggage with B/W canvas leopard print



Such a lovely bag , congrats *Pretty99* ! :urock:


----------



## Lynx13

jenaywins said:


> Fantastic pairing!


Thanks Jenay!  And your pink mini and nude biancas are gorgeous!  Loving them!


----------



## dchildaries

I look for this bag everywhere!!!! I want the one with leather wing instead of suede wings. 
May I ask where did you get it? I want one myself!!!! desparately!


Lucysky said:


> Celine - Stamped Croc Trapeze Bag in Black


----------



## mrslaygo

Just got this mini luggage at Printemps Department Store in Boulevard Haussmann in Paris 
( bought it February 3, 2012 ). Yehey!!!
Price 1,600 Euros ( still waiting for my tax refund of 12% ).


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats! It's a beautiful ray of sunshine!! 



mrslaygo said:


> Just got this mini luggage at Printemps Department Store in Boulevard Haussmann in Paris
> ( bought it February 3, 2012 ). Yehey!!!
> Price 1,600 Euros ( still waiting for my tax refund of 12% ).


----------



## jenayb

mrslaygo said:


> Just got this mini luggage at Printemps Department Store in Boulevard Haussmann in Paris
> ( bought it February 3, 2012 ). Yehey!!!
> Price 1,600 Euros ( still waiting for my tax refund of 12% ).



Fab... Absolutely fab.


----------



## Daphs

mrslaygo said:
			
		

> Just got this mini luggage at Printemps Department Store in Boulevard Haussmann in Paris
> ( bought it February 3, 2012 ). Yehey!!!
> Price 1,600 Euros ( still waiting for my tax refund of 12% ).



Just a gorgeous colour, perfect for the summer! Congratulations


----------



## the_lvlady

Congrats J! 



mrslaygo said:


> Just got this mini luggage at Printemps Department Store in Boulevard Haussmann in Paris
> ( bought it February 3, 2012 ). Yehey!!!
> Price 1,600 Euros ( still waiting for my tax refund of 12% ).


----------



## cathryn_cat

Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## Gala Braco

cathryn_cat said:
			
		

> Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....



This is the best one I've seen!!!


----------



## dreamlet

cathryn_cat said:


> Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....



Amazing!!


----------



## dreamlet

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1590808
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590810
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590811



This pink is such a fun color! I can't believe I haven't added some to my collection yet


----------



## belleism

soooooooooooo jealous of your friend hahaha 




fandmcarebear said:


> Not mine, but a friends...think this is great for comparing fluo pink to pinks many women are familiar with
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584343


----------



## shpahlc

cathryn_cat said:


> Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....





Congrats!!


----------



## belleism

love your collection 



Syma said:


> You are so right, I tried stuffing the green mini to make her stand up taller but it was a no go. I have taken some "extras" with a more stiffer mini (because it's new) and my stiffest 35cm Birkin in Epsom leather. Nothing is making these suckers slouch for now


----------



## Tokyo

cathryn_cat said:


> Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....


 
OMG! Congrats!!! What is the material? I have never seen this one before and I think your bag is the most beautiful one ever seen. I would like to see the whole bag (without the scarf aroud the handles )PLEASE PLEASE !!!!


----------



## CathyQ

Newly arrived triptyque.  super happy with it! The leather is just divine!!!


----------



## jenayb

CathyQ said:


> Newly arrived triptyque.  super happy with it! The leather is just divine!!!


 
That brown is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.


----------



## Jadpe

CathyQ said:


> Newly arrived triptyque.  super happy with it! The leather is just divine!!!


Oh that triptyque is stunning!

The only thing you need now is a classic box!


----------



## CathyQ

Jadpe said:
			
		

> Oh that triptyque is stunning!
> 
> The only thing you need now is a classic box!



Hahaha, yes! I'll be having a tough time deciding the colour!


----------



## CathyQ

jenaywins said:
			
		

> That brown is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.



Oh! The leather is siiiiiiiiiicker!


----------



## Taster

i LOVE THEM.


----------



## Charmystique

cathryn_cat said:


> Just got my very first Celine last week in Paris. Price 2600 euros. Tax refund 12%. Thanks for sharing....



WOW!!! That is sooooo eye-catching. Awesome sauce!


----------



## cathryn_cat

Thanks for letting me share ....

Tokyo : I do use the twillies to avoid the contact of perfume and darkening of handle. Btw, i fall in Celine


----------



## fettfleck

Love those new bag pics! Gorgeous Tryptyque and hot snake Luggage!


----------



## CathyQ

fettfleck said:
			
		

> love those new bag pics! Gorgeous tryptyque and hot snake luggage!



:d


----------



## fawkex

Just receive her today.. Mini Luggage Coquelicot Drummed..


----------



## fawkex

CathyQ said:


> Newly arrived triptyque.  super happy with it! The leather is just divine!!!


----------



## Cari284

All the Céline pictures are just gorgeous! I'm falling in love over here


----------



## kiwishopper

Divine!!! A red bag is just gorgeous especially a red Celine 





fawkex said:


> Just receive her today.. Mini Luggage Coquelicot Drummed..


----------



## fawkex

kiwishopper said:


> Divine!!! A red bag is just gorgeous especially a red Celine



agree.. love yours too...


----------



## kitcat

fawkex said:


> Just receive her today.. Mini Luggage Coquelicot Drummed..


 

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tokyo

cathryn_cat said:


> Thanks for letting me share ....
> 
> Tokyo : I do use the twillies to avoid the contact of perfume and darkening of handle. Btw, i fall in Celine


 
cathryn-cat, *OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG* *BEAUTIFUL!!!*
I totally understand you don`t want to spoil the handles! As for me I  always/ often wear my gloves  to protect the handles from any dirt or grease even in the summer time. I have never ever seen this one before...!  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PIC I would be very shocked if you didn`t fall in Celine especially after this bag


----------



## CathyQ

fawkex said:
			
		

>



 thx!


----------



## Bethc

When I returned the white mini, after I decided I couldn't stand the idea of getting it dirty, I got this one,  I'm not sure what color it is, taupe??  But I really love it!


----------



## cloudzz

Bethc said:


> When I returned the white mini, after I decided I couldn't stand the idea of getting it dirty, I got this one,  I'm not sure what color it is, taupe??  But I really love it!



Congrats! This is Souris. I really wanted one before but my wallet said no.


----------



## baileylab

youknowme said:


> Today new purchase!



congrats!  may i know how much this is? thanks!


----------



## miss.a

gorgeous bags!


----------



## nana2604

It's finally mine!


----------



## Daphs

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!


 
Gorgeous colour, congratulations!


----------



## designerdiva40

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!



Gorgeous I so wish I had got that colour last year but its only available with the suede but hopefully they will bring it back.......congrats


----------



## fawkex

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!



I wantt one!!! You're lucky to find one..


----------



## jenayb

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!


 
Fantastic!!!


----------



## Bethc

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## sanz

Hi ladies,

I'd like to share my Celine collection...


----------



## youknowme

baileylab said:


> congrats!  may i know how much this is? thanks!



It is HKD30500 (USD3950).


----------



## baileylab

youknowme said:


> It is HKD30500 (USD3950).



thanks so much!


----------



## cloudzz

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous I so wish I had got that colour last year but its only available with the suede but hopefully they will bring it back.......congrats



I've heard that it's coming back later this year. Can someone confirm this please because I'd like to know myself as well.


----------



## BagCandy

sanz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...


 
Amazing collection Sanz!! Those boxes are tdf!!!


----------



## sammix3

sanz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...



Beautiful collection!


----------



## mea_culpa

sanz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...


Very nice!


----------



## Tokyo

nana2604 said:


> It's finally mine!


 
Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokyo

sanz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...


 
Thanks for sharing!!! Beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## nana2604

Thanks so much, everyone! I'm so thrilled and I can't stop looking at this bag. The colour is just gorgeous


----------



## Bethc

sanz said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...



Great collection!!


----------



## Bethc

My two new additions... I love pink, I can't wait for Spring!

My new trio and pink/orange pouch.


----------



## jenayb

Bethc said:


> My two new additions... I love pink, I can't wait for Spring!
> 
> My new trio and pink/orange pouch.



Oh, so pretty!!! I have that same pouch - isn't it stunning in person?


----------



## brknchc

A Prada SA in Vegas introduced me to Celine last NYear's Eve and I'm hooked. 

The Citron shipped & arrived (Jan. 26) from a very helpful Barneys SA.
The 2-tone Canvas&Leather was from Charles deGaulle, France on a layover from an Egypt vacation last week. These bags are awesome and the feeling is mutual with my H birkins.


----------



## Daphs

brknchc said:
			
		

> A Prada SA in Vegas introduced me to Celine last NYear's Eve and I'm hooked.
> 
> The Citron shipped & arrived (Jan. 26) from a very helpful Barneys SA.
> The 2-tone Canvas&Leather was from Charles deGaulle, France on a layover from an Egypt vacation last week. These bags are awesome and the feeling is mutual with my H birkins.



Love the canvas one! Am waiting for stock in London. Love the yellow too, congratulations on your purchases!


----------



## ruiyao

My new mini luggage!!!  suede+leather, incredible royal blue. Sorry for the bad quality of the pics..


----------



## herosweet

I got my Valentine's gift today~I will post it when I can issue my own post


----------



## kfang

First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection: 

















Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!


----------



## sbeamer

kfang said:


> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



Oh, I think my heart just stopped.  Your collection is GORGEOUS!  The line of minis is just too much (especially that green one in the back)


----------



## poppyspell

kfang said:
			
		

> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



this is pretty darn amazing....


----------



## fandmcarebear

kfang said:
			
		

> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



Wow!  Simply amazing!


----------



## CathyQ

kfang said:
			
		

> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



Wow! What a collection! It's like looking at photos of a boutique! Amazing!


----------



## dreamlet

kfang said:


> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



OMG!!  What a collection!

Please post more pics!!


----------



## prinsesita747

Almost had cardiac arrest sweetie! GORGEOUS Celine collection!



kfang said:


> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!


----------



## Charmystique

kfang said:


> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!



WOW!!! All I can say is totally amazing collection.


----------



## kitkat123

sanz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to share my Celine collection...


OMG... I LOVE your collection!! Such gorgeous colors!
I know the luggage is the IT bag now but i'm such a fan of the box. I think it's more timeless and understated.


----------



## kfang

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I'll try to post more pictures later!


----------



## More4Me

Gorgeous collection guys!! I have a new love for Celine.


----------



## HOT4LV

Love everyone's pics! Here are my first 2. Black mini luggage and citron mini luggage. I hope to add more


----------



## cookie888

Picture with a story:

I've been looking at Celine bags for soooo long. Y'see I've been saving for a Hermes. It was my 30th birthday on Saturday and yesterday (Sunday) my partner and I went shopping in London. Travelling to all the Hermes stores, there was nothing I wanted, and all the SA's were servicing all the chinese people who are in the UK for Chinese New Year anyway (PS - I'm chinese too so was miffed no-one would approach me! lol)

Our last stop was Harrods and again nothing I wanted at H, so I waltzed over to Celine just on the off-chance there would be a nice colour available. I walked straight up to a cream coloured bag, picked it up, turned around to show my fiance and almost bumped into a group of women. The group of women, were about 2 seconds too late. All the time I was trying the bag, the group of women were around me like hawks! lol 

My fiance was telling me not to put the bag down. In the end the colour reminded me so much of the Hermes Etoupe, that I had to buy the bag. Then my fiance surprised me, by buying it for me 

I was sooo happy! The only annoying thing was that the SA told us it was £1400 and when we went to pay for the gorgeous bag, the other SA said it was £1600. Apparently the prices went up Feb 1

Anyway, hope you like! It's a shoulder tote but not sure what colour it's actually called. As I said, it resembles the H Etope colour. The picture makes it look quite light. If anyone wants to know, I also saw a bright yellow luggage at Harrods


----------



## cookie888

Daphs said:


> Love the canvas one! Am waiting for stock in London. Love the yellow too, congratulations on your purchases!


 
As of yesterday there's a yellow luggage at Harrods


----------



## cookie888

Bethc said:


> When I returned the white mini, after I decided I couldn't stand the idea of getting it dirty, I got this one, I'm not sure what color it is, taupe?? But I really love it!


 
I think we're twins! The colour reminds me of H Etoupe. Such a gorgeous colour! Will you be using yours with a twilly?


----------



## Cate14

Cookie888, your bag is gorgeous! It reminds me of etoupe, too! Enjoy!


----------



## designerdiva40

cookie888 said:


> Picture with a story:
> 
> I've been looking at Celine bags for soooo long. Y'see I've been saving for a Hermes. It was my 30th birthday on Saturday and yesterday (Sunday) my partner and I went shopping in London. Travelling to all the Hermes stores, there was nothing I wanted, and all the SA's were servicing all the chinese people who are in the UK for Chinese New Year anyway (PS - I'm chinese too so was miffed no-one would approach me! lol)
> 
> Our last stop was Harrods and again nothing I wanted at H, so I waltzed over to Celine just on the off-chance there would be a nice colour available. I walked straight up to a cream coloured bag, picked it up, turned around to show my fiance and almost bumped into a group of women. The group of women, were about 2 seconds too late. All the time I was trying the bag, the group of women were around me like hawks! lol
> 
> My fiance was telling me not to put the bag down. In the end the colour reminded me so much of the Hermes Etoupe, that I had to buy the bag. Then my fiance surprised me, by buying it for me
> 
> I was sooo happy! The only annoying thing was that the SA told us it was £1400 and when we went to pay for the gorgeous bag, the other SA said it was £1600. Apparently the prices went up Feb 1
> 
> Anyway, hope you like! It's a shoulder tote but not sure what colour it's actually called. As I said, it resembles the H Etope colour. The picture makes it look quite light. If anyone wants to know, I also saw a bright yellow luggage at Harrods



Hi I love this colour & I just got the taupe in the mini luggage but mine has more of a green undertone, does yours have white stitching as mine does but mine looks darker than yours so I was thinking of returning & getting the red.


----------



## Daphs

cookie888 said:


> Picture with a story:
> 
> I've been looking at Celine bags for soooo long. Y'see I've been saving for a Hermes. It was my 30th birthday on Saturday and yesterday (Sunday) my partner and I went shopping in London. Travelling to all the Hermes stores, there was nothing I wanted, and all the SA's were servicing all the chinese people who are in the UK for Chinese New Year anyway (PS - I'm chinese too so was miffed no-one would approach me! lol)
> 
> Our last stop was Harrods and again nothing I wanted at H, so I waltzed over to Celine just on the off-chance there would be a nice colour available. I walked straight up to a cream coloured bag, picked it up, turned around to show my fiance and almost bumped into a group of women. The group of women, were about 2 seconds too late. All the time I was trying the bag, the group of women were around me like hawks! lol
> 
> My fiance was telling me not to put the bag down. In the end the colour reminded me so much of the Hermes Etoupe, that I had to buy the bag. Then my fiance surprised me, by buying it for me
> 
> I was sooo happy! The only annoying thing was that the SA told us it was £1400 and when we went to pay for the gorgeous bag, the other SA said it was £1600. Apparently the prices went up Feb 1
> 
> Anyway, hope you like! It's a shoulder tote but not sure what colour it's actually called. As I said, it resembles the H Etope colour. The picture makes it look quite light. If anyone wants to know, I also saw a bright yellow luggage at Harrods


 
Beautiful colour! Luggages are so hard to come by in London, so congratulations!


----------



## cookie888

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I love this colour & I just got the taupe in the mini luggage but mine has more of a green undertone, does yours have white stitching as mine does but mine looks darker than yours so I was thinking of returning & getting the red.


 
I think mine is the same as yours. The picture makes it look brighter than IRL. Yes it does have white stitching. 

You should definitely keep yours - it's such an amazing colour and will go with every outfit. Red is nice but you may be limited.


----------



## shoppaholic

nana2604 said:
			
		

> It's finally mine!



Love it.  Which color is this?


----------



## nana2604

It's the Cobalt mini


----------



## designerdiva40

Posting my new baby here, so pleased I chose a bright colour, Vermillon red but its more orange red


----------



## kiwishopper

O hi Bag Twin! (I have the Lipstick, but in some lights it appeared to be more orange than red too haha). Isn't a red Celine the best? I also love your red McQueen scarf! 




designerdiva40 said:


> Posting my new baby here, so pleased I chose a bright colour, Vermillon red but its more orange red


----------



## designerdiva40

kiwishopper said:


> O hi Bag Twin! (I have the Lipstick, but in some lights it appeared to be more orange than red too haha). Isn't a red Celine the best? I also love your red McQueen scarf!



I totally agree the red is TDF, can't wait to use her & now I'm on the look out for clothes that match so I can use her all the time...... Such a pretty colour


----------



## its so you

designerdiva40 said:


> Posting my new baby here, so pleased I chose a bright colour, Vermillon red but its more orange red


love the mcqueen and chanel glasses!! oh & the celine.


----------



## vicky228207

I'm wondering which kind of leather is it??


----------



## jess_hj

classic box small (posted before)


----------



## Daphs

jess_hj said:
			
		

> classic box small (posted before)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828145339/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828146615/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828149013/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828147729/



Please share some modelling pics of your beautiful Box! I would love to see how the small looks because only mediums seem to be in store


----------



## cuselover

designerdiva40 said:


> Posting my new baby here, so pleased I chose a bright colour, Vermillon red but its more orange red


i am stuck between this color and Jungle. Vermillion looks amazing but there are some picture it looks orange


----------



## fandmcarebear

My gorgeous beige baby....


----------



## Bijouxlady

I love that! I just ordered the Powder med Box!


----------



## shpahlc

fandmcarebear said:


> My gorgeous beige baby....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604766



Stunning! The size is perfect for you and the color is a classic.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> I love that! I just ordered the Powder med Box!


 

perfect addition to your beautiful hibiscus!


----------



## Bijouxlady

fandmcarebear said:


> perfect addition to your beautiful hibiscus!


Yes! I think so too!


----------



## CathyQ

My new tri nano!


----------



## fandmcarebear

shpahlc said:


> Stunning! The size is perfect for you and the color is a classic.



Thank you!    A purchase I will never regret.


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> My gorgeous beige baby....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604766



love!


----------



## melisande

Bijouxlady said:


> I love that! I just ordered the Powder med Box!



Yay! Great choice!


----------



## BlogAmahndo

CathyQ said:
			
		

> My new tri nano!



Loooooveeeeeed it!!! Soo pretttyyy!!! Love love loveee


----------



## moshi_moshi

just wanted to post another pic of my fluo pink.... i took her out on all my market appointments in nyc wed and thurs and i got about 204857294 compliments on her.  i really LOVE this bag!!


----------



## CathyQ

BlogAmahndo said:
			
		

> Loooooveeeeeed it!!! Soo pretttyyy!!! Love love loveee



Oh! Thanks! I was on the fence about keeping this one as I'm saving for a box... But I love it too! And with the price increase I don't think I would buy another nano any more...


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> My gorgeous beige baby....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604766




Ooh, I love it!


----------



## dreamlet

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to post another pic of my fluo pink.... i took her out on all my market appointments in nyc wed and thurs and i got about 204857294 compliments on her.  i really LOVE this bag!!



Gorgeous! I really love the contrast piping on the fluo pink.


----------



## kiwishopper

This is such a classic beauty! I agree, we need mod pictures lol 




jess_hj said:


> classic box small (posted before)


----------



## moshi_moshi

dreamlet said:


> Gorgeous! I really love the contrast piping on the fluo pink.


 
TY  me too!

i totally understand the Celine obsession now, i wish the prices weren't so high, I WANT MORE!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

melisande said:


> love!





dreamlet said:


> Ooh, I love it!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## designerdiva40

Took my new baby to work today, can't stop taking pics of her.....I love her so much


----------



## monap_1981

Love it, perfect colour!




fandmcarebear said:


> My gorgeous beige baby....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604766


----------



## monap_1981

Great collection!  Thanks for sharing pics here!




kfang said:


> First time posting on the forum but been a reader for a while and I am a huge Celine fan.  Heres my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting for my celine phone covers!


----------



## monap_1981

Love your trio bag!  I am usually not a big fan of hot pink colour, but this is absolutely gorgeous!




Bethc said:


> My two new additions... I love pink, I can't wait for Spring!
> 
> My new trio and pink/orange pouch.


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous bag, love it!




Lucysky said:


> Celine - Stamped Croc Trapeze Bag in Black


----------



## monap_1981

I was told by SA in Selfridges (London), that this pouch in this colour sold out very fast.

They only had 2 other colour variations (all black and black/beige) left last time that I checked.

It is a perfect colour combo for summer!




jenaywins said:


> Totally forgot to post this little beauty when I bought it!
> 
> Hibiscus Pouch


----------



## monap_1981

Wonderful collection! 




NYCavalier said:


> My Celine family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minis
> Black Grained
> Dune Grained
> Red Grained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nanos
> Pink Flou Grained
> Cobalt Smooth
> Black Smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My One Phantom!
> Black Croc Embossed - Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my one SLG
> Pink/Orange Wallet


----------



## BlogAmahndo

CathyQ said:
			
		

> Oh! Thanks! I was on the fence about keeping this one as I'm saving for a box... But I love it too! And with the price increase I don't think I would buy another nano any more...



True!! The box is a classic.. But the nano has that fashion edge that is what I love about it!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrsJstar

My first Celine!!! Mini Luggage in Black Pebbled Leather





And some mod pics!! I'm 5'7 for reference

















And some more mod pics outside..taken by my 5 year old lol!









Then I had to add a charm! It's the Juicy Couture vampire lips!










Thank you guys for letting me share!!


----------



## dreamlet

MrsJstar said:


> My first Celine!!! Mini Luggage in Black Pebbled Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some mod pics!! I'm 5'7 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more mod pics outside..taken by my 5 year old lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to add a charm! It's the Juicy Couture vampire lips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me share!!




It looks great on you! Congratulations. The charm is a nice touch, btw!


----------



## MrsJstar

dreamlet said:


> It looks great on you! Congratulations. The charm is a nice touch, btw!


Thank you!!! I love adding charms..had to snag this one off my Bal bag! Now I'm the hunt for a bright color Celine Luggage!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

MrsJstar said:


> My first Celine!!! Mini Luggage in Black Pebbled Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some mod pics!! I'm 5'7 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more mod pics outside..taken by my 5 year old lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to add a charm! It's the Juicy Couture vampire lips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me share!!


 
Absolutely gorgeous!  You and the Mini.  And, your 5 year old did a fantastic job!


----------



## CathyQ

BlogAmahndo said:
			
		

> True!! The box is a classic.. But the nano has that fashion edge that is what I love about it!! dde0adde0adde0a



It's true! It has an edgy vibe that makes it different from other bags. Now I'm having a really hard time deciding!


----------



## bag'hem all

My latest addition: *New to me Camel Pebbled Mini *


----------



## kiwishopper

Dear god!! This camel pebbled mini is beautiful!!!!



bag'hem all said:


> My latest addition: *New to me Camel Pebbled Mini *


----------



## Sammyjoe

your bag is so beautiful bag hem all!!! We are twins on the cartier


----------



## sbeamer

bag'hem all said:


> My latest addition: *New to me Camel Pebbled Mini *



We're bag twins!  I love it; it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## dreamlet

bag'hem all said:
			
		

> My latest addition: New to me Camel Pebbled Mini



Congrats! We are bag twins. I looove my pebbled camel.


----------



## brknchc

Daphs said:
			
		

> Love the canvas one! Am waiting for stock in London. Love the yellow too, congratulations on your purchases!



Thanks! I am in love with it...already used it before the citron. Hope you get yours soon too so we can be 'twags' (bag twins).


----------



## brknchc

bag'hem all said:
			
		

> My latest addition: New to me Camel Pebbled Mini



That color is yummyliciously beautiful.


----------



## Tokyo

bag'hem all said:


> My latest addition: *New to me Camel Pebbled Mini *


 
BHA!! CONGRATS!!! Camel Pebbled shopper is the one of super classic luggage! Looks great on you!  I really adore this colour! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## MrsJstar

HandbagAngel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  You and the Mini.  And, your 5 year old did a fantastic job!


Thank you HandbagAngel!! :urock:


----------



## sammix3

MrsJstar said:


> My first Celine!!! Mini Luggage in Black Pebbled Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some mod pics!! I'm 5'7 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more mod pics outside..taken by my 5 year old lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to add a charm! It's the Juicy Couture vampire lips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for letting me share!!



That's a great first Celine!  Mine was the mini in smooth black   The charm adds a nice touch to your mini too.



bag'hem all said:


> My latest addition: *New to me Camel Pebbled Mini *



Yay!!  Such a versatile bag!


----------



## HOT4LV

Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!


----------



## designerdiva40

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!



Love this colour, wish I could find one in that colour, I have managed to find a leather & suede in Dune but the suede would worry me & if only it was all leather I would jump at it


----------



## MrsJstar

sammix3 said:


> That's a great first Celine!  Mine was the mini in smooth black   The charm adds a nice touch to your mini too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Such a versatile bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## MrsJstar

I'm like Britney Spears...oops I did it again lol!! I'm hooked on Celine!!! Presenting my new baby! The SA said it was taupe?!? But I'm thinking it's Dune??


----------



## cotonblanc

^ that should be souris! it's beautiful. the contrast stitching really frames and enhances the shape of the luggage well.


----------



## dreamlet

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!



So pretty


----------



## MrsJstar

cotonblanc said:


> ^ that should be souris! it's beautiful. the contrast stitching really frames and enhances the shape of the luggage well.


Oh weeeee Souris it is!! Thank for your help!! Yes, I love the stitching too!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!



gorgeous!!  i love this color, congrats 



MrsJstar said:


> I'm like Britney Spears...oops I did it again lol!! I'm hooked on Celine!!! Presenting my new baby! The SA said it was taupe?!? But I'm thinking it's Dune??



great color, reminds me of hermes etoupe.  congrats!


----------



## sammix3

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!



Congrats on your new dune luggage!!

Tells myself "I don't need the dune, I don't need the dune..." We'll see how it goes when I see it IRL 



MrsJstar said:


> I'm like Britney Spears...oops I did it again lol!! I'm hooked on Celine!!! Presenting my new baby! The SA said it was taupe?!? But I'm thinking it's Dune??



The contrast stitching looks great!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Sammyjoe

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!


 
Beautiful Dune Mini!



MrsJstar said:


> Thank you!!


 
Love your Souris!!


----------



## designerdiva40

MrsJstar said:


> I'm like Britney Spears...oops I did it again lol!! I'm hooked on Celine!!! Presenting my new baby! The SA said it was taupe?!? But I'm thinking it's Dune??



Nope its Souris, I returned this for the red but now I'm wishing I had kept both.

Congrats & Souris is such a great colour


----------



## kiwishopper

I finally took my lipstick mini to work  (image via Instagram)


----------



## cuselover

kiwishopper said:


> I finally took my lipstick mini to work  (image via Instagram)


it is so nice, my friend is now looking for one, so hard she only want lipstick


----------



## MrsJstar

designerdiva40 said:


> Nope its Souris, I returned this for the red but now I'm wishing I had kept both.
> 
> Congrats & Souris is such a great colour


That's so funny...cause I can't stop thinking bout a red one! But I have red Balenciaga city, so I'm afraid it be to 'similar'!?  
How do you love your red?!


----------



## kimair

after hunting and searching, i just got my first luggage, an anthracite envelope...i'm in love...
still looking for a straight sides luggage though...


----------



## iluvmybags

kimair said:


> after hunting and searching, i just got my first luggage, an anthracite envelope...i'm in love...
> still looking for a straight sides luggage though...


 we're bag twins! isn't the leather amazing? I hope you find your straight edged luggage -- I honestly haven't seen too many of those, even when they were available.


----------



## designerdiva40

MrsJstar said:


> That's so funny...cause I can't stop thinking bout a red one! But I have red Balenciaga city, so I'm afraid it be to 'similar'!?
> How do you love your red?!



Hi I love it & I too have a red Bal but the Celine red is completely different


----------



## kitkat123

fandmcarebear said:


> My gorgeous beige baby....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604766


OMG... Your Celine box is PERFECT!! 
I love the color combination and how understated it is. Much, much less common than the mini luggage which makes u stand out in a crowd. ^^


----------



## kimair

iluvmybags said:


> we're bag twins! isn't the leather amazing? I hope you find your straight edged luggage -- I honestly haven't seen too many of those, even when they were available.



i know!! i've have definitely admired your envelope...the leather is just so lovely...
i've seen a few straight-edged luggage styles around, and i've outbid on a few so i know they're out there!


----------



## fandmcarebear

kitkat123 said:


> OMG... Your Celine box is PERFECT!!
> I love the color combination and how understated it is. Much, much less common than the mini luggage which makes u stand out in a crowd. ^^



Thank you!  Very kind to say.....I think the beige box is underrated....I actually prefer it to the camel because I think it is a more versatile color.


----------



## sbeamer

kiwishopper said:


> I finally took my lipstick mini to work  (image via Instagram)


 
What a gorgeous picture!  Red Celines (and Instagram) are awesome


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> Thank you!  Very kind to say.....I think the beige box is underrated....I actually prefer it to the camel because I think it is a more versatile color.



I agree that it is nicer than the camel


----------



## blairxoxo

kiwishopper said:


> I finally took my lipstick mini to work  (image via Instagram)



love love love your bag!! so gorgeous


----------



## imlvholic

HOT4LV said:


> Love every ones pics! Here is my new Dune mini luggage. I love the color!



I can't wait to see mine... I'm so drooling over Dune. TDF neutral


----------



## fandmcarebear

melisande said:


> I agree that it is nicer than the camel



Oh really!?????  Having second thoughts???


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> Oh really!?????  Having second thoughts???



I've always liked the beiges best!


----------



## bsufku

fandmcarebear said:


> Thank you! Very kind to say.....I think the beige box is underrated....I actually prefer it to the camel because I think it is a more versatile color.


 
i used to really love and want the camel box, but now, looking at them again, i definitely agree that beige>camel. beige is such a pretty colour!


----------



## MsLibra

fandmcarebear said:


> Thank you!  Very kind to say.....I think the beige box is underrated....I actually prefer it to the camel because I think it is a more versatile color.


Oh yay, I found someone with a beige box!! I saw the colour sample for beige in the store (I'd like to order a beige) and the sample had a strong greenish tint, and looks actually like a light khaki.  Hard to tell what the whole bag will look like from a little sample.  From the pic you posted I can't see any obvious green undertones... I'm just wondering if you have noticed this? Thanks


----------



## melisande

MsLibra said:


> Oh yay, I found someone with a beige box!! I saw the colour sample for beige in the store (I'd like to order a beige) and the sample had a strong greenish tint, and looks actually like a light khaki.  Hard to tell what the whole bag will look like from a little sample.  From the pic you posted I can't see any obvious green undertones... I'm just wondering if you have noticed this? Thanks



Here's a stock picture of the beige from Departement Feminin, a while back:


----------



## fandmcarebear

MsLibra said:
			
		

> Oh yay, I found someone with a beige box!! I saw the colour sample for beige in the store (I'd like to order a beige) and the sample had a strong greenish tint, and looks actually like a light khaki.  Hard to tell what the whole bag will look like from a little sample.  From the pic you posted I can't see any obvious green undertones... I'm just wondering if you have noticed this? Thanks



No green undertones here!  Maybe a yellowish tinge in certain lights, but no green.


----------



## MsLibra

Thanks *Melisande* and *fandmcarebear*  That's really helpful.  I find it so hard sometimes to get a good idea of what the colours really look like in photos compared to IRL.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Does the Powder have more pinkish undertones?? I have never seen one IRL but I ordered on anyway and they are shipping it out today. I' hoping I love it!


----------



## sammix3

Bijouxlady said:


> Does the Powder have more pinkish undertones?? I have never seen one IRL but I ordered on anyway and they are shipping it out today. I' hoping I love it!



Ooh I wanna know too! What did you get?


----------



## MsLibra

Bijouxlady said:


> Does the Powder have more pinkish undertones?? I have never seen one IRL but I ordered on anyway and they are shipping it out today. I' hoping I love it!


Yes it does! Very subtle pinky nudey light beige. You will love it, it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bijouxlady

MsLibra said:


> Yes it does! Very subtle pinky nudey light beige. You will love it, it is BEAUTIFUL!


Sounds beautiful!! He shipped it today! Yea me!


----------



## Bijouxlady

sammix3 said:


> Ooh I wanna know too! What did you get?[/QUOTEMy Powder Box was shipped today! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hazeltt

Bijouxlady said:


> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I wanna know too! What did you get?[/QUOTEMy Powder Box was shipped today! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal!
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamlet

Bijouxlady said:


> Does the Powder have more pinkish undertones?? I have never seen one IRL but I ordered on anyway and they are shipping it out today. I' hoping I love it!




Ooh, sounds so pretty! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lovegrace

Just got this today, do you think i should keep it or exchange it to a mini luggage? Any opinion? I love its more casual look, but don't you think it's too wide? Especially I am not a tall girl.


----------



## cuselover

lovegrace said:
			
		

> Just got this today, do you think i should keep it or exchange it to a mini luggage? Any opinion? I love its more casual look, but don't you think it's too wide? Especially I am not a tall girl.



We need to see you model the bag to give our pov


----------



## MrsJstar

So it's not the best pic..but had to share! This my friends new 'light grey' pebbled mini luggage! It was sent from Barney's NY..I'll try n get a mod pic later! It's such a cool color!


----------



## its so you

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> So it's not the best pic..but had to share! This my friends new 'light grey' pebbled mini luggage! It was sent from Barney's NY..I'll try n get a mod pic later! It's such a cool color!



Is it lune?


----------



## moshi_moshi

MrsJstar said:


> So it's not the best pic..but had to share! This my friends new 'light grey' pebbled mini luggage! It was sent from Barney's NY..I'll try n get a mod pic later! It's such a cool color!


 
oohh love this color, congrats!


----------



## MrsJstar

ITSSOYOU~ I don't know the official name..the SA told her it was 'light grey'?! 

MOSHI_MOSHI~I love the color too! But it's so light, I would be to scared to wear it!!


----------



## dreamlet

MrsJstar said:


> So it's not the best pic..but had to share! This my friends new 'light grey' pebbled mini luggage! It was sent from Barney's NY..I'll try n get a mod pic later! It's such a cool color!




Beautiful!! This is Lune. 

Don't be scared to wear it, but this is a color I would want to protect first. Maybe consider spraying it?


----------



## moshi_moshi

MrsJstar said:


> ITSSOYOU~ I don't know the official name..the SA told her it was 'light grey'?!
> 
> MOSHI_MOSHI~I love the color too! But it's so light, I would be to scared to wear it!!


 
i'm scared of light bags too... but i'm sure it'd probably be fine if you used a protector like dreamlet suggested


----------



## Jencho

Celine bi-color green/brown cabas bag
$1150.00US


----------



## blairxoxo

my fluo pink mini finally arrived!!!!

http://photobucket.com/celinefluopink


----------



## MrsJstar

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful!! This is Lune.
> 
> Don't be scared to wear it, but this is a color I would want to protect first. Maybe consider spraying it?


Ya, I think a protectant would be a great idea!! I'll tell my friend that bought the bag! Thank you


----------



## blairxoxo

MrsJstar said:


> Ya, I think a protectant would be a great idea!! I'll tell my friend that bought the bag! Thank you



what kind of protection would you recommend?


----------



## courtneyrose

I just bought this bad boy on ebay!! I can't wait to get it in the mail eeek (this is my first post btw, please be kind if I'm doing something wrong just let me know)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180824943891?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_1060wt_1047


----------



## love_mari3

I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.


----------



## Flip88

love_mari3 said:
			
		

> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.



Very nice pic - Im loving it!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.


 
Great photo!  You are very pretty!  Black Mini is so classic and elegant.  Everything is perfect here!


----------



## Outfit Repeater

wow, your boyfriend took a fantastic shot of your bag!


----------



## sammix3

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.



Great picture! I'm going to pull my black mini out to use too. Letting the pink rest for a little hehe.


----------



## dreamlet

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.



Beautiful!


----------



## chaussurewhore

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.


 love this!


----------



## chaussurewhore

kimair said:


> after hunting and searching, i just got my first luggage, an anthracite envelope...i'm in love...
> still looking for a straight sides luggage though...


 great choice!
xo chauss


----------



## sw33tp3a

Loves..
http://chloekeem.blogspot.com/


----------



## lhloveay

My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.


----------



## bsufku

lhloveay said:


> My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
> Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.


 
LOVE the bag! it's a lot nicer in your pictures than I had expected it to be based on shop photos!


----------



## lhloveay

Thx! ^_^
The color is sooooooo beautiful, I have to take the pics many times because I don't think any of them catch the TRUE beauty, especially the GREEN!

And I think this one can mix & match with everything! &#10084;


----------



## lhloveay

bsufku said:
			
		

> LOVE the bag! it's a lot nicer in your pictures than I had expected it to be based on shop photos!






Thx! ^_^
The color is sooooooo beautiful, I have to take the pics many times because I don't think any of them catch the TRUE beauty, especially the GREEN!

And I think this one can mix & match with everything! &#10084;


----------



## Daphs

lhloveay said:


> My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
> Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.


 
Gorgeous colour. That green suede is TDF


----------



## lhloveay

Daphs said:
			
		

> Gorgeous colour. That green suede is TDF



I like the green most!&#10084;


----------



## rustycat

lhloveay said:


> My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
> Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.



i saw this in Macau store yesterday =) gorgeous!


----------



## rustycat

MrsJstar said:


> So it's not the best pic..but had to share! This my friends new 'light grey' pebbled mini luggage! It was sent from Barney's NY..I'll try n get a mod pic later! It's such a cool color!



this color is beautiful! i saw this on Nano today, was deciding on this or black. chose black in the end, cos i'm afraid of getting stain on my bag and i'll start


----------



## MrsJstar

So I ended up returning the Mini Souris because I really want it in a Micro but in the meantime I found this beauty!! Presenting Mrs. Cobalt Blue Mini!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

love_mari3 said:


> I usually just lurk and look at all the pretty pictures here on postforum, but my boyfriend took a really good picture of my Celine at brunch the other day and I just had to post it.


 
Beautiful shot and beautiful bag.  Oh! the lady in the background is beautiful too


----------



## HOT4LV

Congrats everyone! Love seeing all the pics! *MrsJstar* great choice! I love the color


----------



## MrsJstar

HOT4LV said:


> Congrats everyone! Love seeing all the pics! *MrsJstar* great choice! I love the color


Thank you!!


----------



## its so you

MrsJstar said:


> So I ended up returning the Mini Souris because I really want it in a Micro but in the meantime I found this beauty!! Presenting Mrs. Cobalt Blue Mini!!


beautiful unique color!! love it!


----------



## dreamlet

MrsJstar said:


> So I ended up returning the Mini Souris because I really want it in a Micro but in the meantime I found this beauty!! Presenting Mrs. Cobalt Blue Mini!!



Amazing!


----------



## butterfly_baby

I adooooore the navy phantom 
unfortunately i'm on a ban 




cheoucheou said:


> My celine luggage family
> black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.


----------



## MrsJstar

*It''s So You & Dreamlet~ *Thank you guys!! I'm loving the color too! Weeeee!!


----------



## CocoaCornelia

I love my Mini in Black and Creme Canvas for summer!!!! Can't wait to use it.. Dennis from Celine NYC said I should get it. Gorg!  email him. D.Medina@us.celine.com


----------



## eclectic.satire

Hey everyone! Thought i would share with everyone my first Celine Micro in Camel (smooth leather)

Bought it in HKG 6 months ago. I love it to bits but it is pretty hard to take care of. I'm so terrified  my jeans are gonna stain it.

Currently I'm contemplating getting a Celine Luggage Shoulder. Any thoughts?


----------



## chiccity

lhloveay said:
			
		

> My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
> Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.



I love the color!!! Do they have these color in nano?


----------



## lhloveay

chiccity said:
			
		

> I love the color!!! Do they have these color in nano?



I'm not sure these color in nano, but I know they have these color in Trapez. Sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## chiccity

lhloveay said:
			
		

> I'm not sure these color in nano, but I know they have these color in Trapez. Sooooooo beautiful!



Absolutely!  I should have waited for this color to come before i got mine!


----------



## bsufku

lhloveay said:


> I'm not sure these color in nano, but I know they have these color in Trapez. Sooooooo beautiful!


 

oooh i love the colour, would love to see bigger pictures!


----------



## unimakiboi

celine gem stones key chains

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/sticks-stones-will-break-my-bones.html


----------



## MrsJstar

unimakiboi said:


> celine gem stones key chains
> 
> http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/sticks-stones-will-break-my-bones.html


So cute!! But someone wrote in the comments on that Blog that it's a ring for your finger!? :wondering


----------



## fandmcarebear

lhloveay said:


> I'm not sure these color in nano, but I know they have these color in Trapez. Sooooooo beautiful!


 

WOW WOW WOW LOVVVVEEEE THAT


----------



## Jadpe

lhloveay said:
			
		

> My new Mini Luggage, 2012SS
> Brought it around valentine's day as a gift.



That one is sooo beautiful! This bag is the background pic on my iPhone


----------



## littlejbj

MrsJstar said:


> *It''s So You & Dreamlet~ *Thank you guys!! I'm loving the color too! Weeeee!!


may i ask where you got the cobalt mini?  I have been searching hi and low for this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## kbea

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


Beautiful - and a classic, useful colour


----------



## MrsJstar

littlejbj said:


> may i ask where you got the cobalt mini?  I have been searching hi and low for this bag.  Thanks!


Hi! I got it off eBay! There or Bonz are probably the only place you will find one


----------



## French75

My latest addition : 





and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that


----------



## einseine

kbea said:


> Beautiful - and a classic, useful colour


 
Thank you so much!  I will never get tired of it because its classic & useful!


----------



## einseine

What a beautiful red!!! I'm impressed. Congrats!



French75 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that


----------



## Tokyo

French75 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that


  What a beautiful red Mini is that,,, French!!! Great score!!!!!!!Congrats!!! I am actually waiting for a Red bag and a mini from 2010 now !!! but not as pretty as yours I just wonder how the weight of the bag like? I really love this 2010 collection!  I will wait for your mod pics  Please!!!


----------



## cpdoll

Here's my little collection


----------



## angelastoel

My very first Celine luggage! So happy!!!
Camel Shoulder luggage SS 2011


----------



## Tokyo

angelastoel said:


> My very first Celine luggage! So happy!!!
> Camel Shoulder luggage SS 2011


 
angelastoel, Congrats on your first but may not be the last celine bag Camel smooth is TDF!!! I ve started to adore this shoulder luggage style (and waiting for one... ) Looking forward to seeing your fabulous mod shots with it!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohhh French, when did you start your little non-Bal collection?! lol
The seude combo mini is beautiful, very different from what we normally see!!



French75 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that


----------



## angelastoel

Tokyo said:


> angelastoel, Congrats on your first but may not be the last celine bag Camel smooth is TDF!!! I ve started to adore this shoulder luggage style (and waiting for one... ) Looking forward to seeing your fabulous mod shots with it!



thanks! I am afraid it will not end with this Celine, to be honest, I am already eying another! I am planning on making modeling shots asap!


----------



## Jadpe

angelastoel said:


> My very first Celine luggage! So happy!!!
> Camel Shoulder luggage SS 2011
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/03/new-buy-celine-luggage-bag.html#comment-form



Congrats! You can't go wrong with this beautiful camel colour! 
I'm sure that you'll buy more Celine bags, they're very hard to resist 

ps I love your blog! I'm reading it for months now and I really love your style


----------



## angelastoel

Jadpe said:


> Congrats! You can't go wrong with this beautiful camel colour!
> I'm sure that you'll buy more Celine bags, they're very hard to resist
> 
> ps I love your blog! I'm reading it for months now and I really love your style



They sre very addictive indeed! And so great to hear you like my blog!


----------



## Jadpe

angelastoel said:


> They sre very addictive indeed! And so great to hear you like my blog!


The Bijenkorf is getting new Celine bags coming in this week, be prepared if you want another one, or two...


----------



## angelastoel

Jadpe said:


> The Bijenkorf is getting new Celine bags coming in this week, be prepared if you want another one, or two...



They are telling me they are getting in new bags for almost three weeks... they would call me if they finally came!


----------



## Jadpe

angelastoel said:


> They are telling me they are getting in new bags for almost three weeks... they would call me if they finally came!


Did they tell you what bags they're expecting? 
Are you looking for a specific bag? I have a list of all the bags that are coming in 
It's going to hurt my wallet for sure!


----------



## angelastoel

Jadpe said:


> Did they tell you what bags they're expecting?
> Are you looking for a specific bag? I have a list of all the bags that are coming in
> It's going to hurt my wallet for sure!



Can you PM me which are coming in, because my first interest was the Dune mini, but now that I have a neutral colour I would love to know what else is coming in!
My bank account is already made ready for the incoming Celines, hehe...


----------



## French75

I love your trapeze !!! I tried one on yesterday.... the green one from S/S 2012, I was very close to purchase it, but I think it is stunning with that blue... If I find one, I'm dead 



cpdoll said:


> Here's my little collection


----------



## French75

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh French, when did you start your little non-Bal collection?! lol
> The seude combo mini is beautiful, very different from what we normally see!!


 
Thank you very mich my dear !! Nice to see you here hehe !! 
I've started the collection last year by buying the little envelope, I litterally had a big crush on the red shoulder envelope bag, but it was sold out already so I bought the little one, almost the same but smaller with some white  Of course I live close to Printemps & Galeries Lafayette (like 5 minutes away !!) so it doesn't' help  I bought the bi-cabas and the pouch at Printemps the same week !! 
The luggage is a preowned one from a very reputable french reseller, but I have no idea from which season it comes from lol


----------



## French75

einseine said:


> What a beautiful red!!! I'm impressed. Congrats!


 
Thank you very much !! It's a preowned one and I have no idea from  which collection it comes from 



Tokyo said:


> What a beautiful red Mini is that,,, French!!! Great score!!!!!!!Congrats!!! I am actually waiting for a Red bag and a mini from 2010 now !!! but not as pretty as yours I just wonder how the weight of the bag like? I really love this 2010 collection! I will wait for your mod pics  Please!!!


 
Thank you very much dear Tokyo !! I've started a parallel collection !!
What red bag are you waiting for ? About the weight, it's heavier than an RH Bal of course (these are the lighter of all!!) but I feel more comfortable with a luggage than with a GSH Work for example. I will take mod shots soon with my Celine bags !!


----------



## klow-chloe'

French75 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that


 
I love them all the red is drop dead gorgeous.  And *RED* is definitely your color 

Me too I've been a Bal cheater lately

Can you or someone please tell me if the mini is heavier than the Bal Giant Work?


----------



## Tokyo

French75 said:


> Thank you very much !! It's a preowned one and I have no idea from which collection it comes from
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much dear Tokyo !! I've started a parallel collection !!
> What red bag are you waiting for ? About the weight, it's heavier than an RH Bal of course (these are the lighter of all!!) but I feel more comfortable with a luggage than with a GSH Work for example. I will take mod shots soon with my Celine bags !!


 
 thank u french I was thinking to buy a suede mini and I was not sure how the weight differ from smooth mini.i am also feeling quite comfy with my minis than gh work  I can't wait for ur mod pics! I adore your parallel collection ! Oh I am waiting for a red shoulder luggage . I wanted a red Celine bag but i could not pick which one and finally decided to go for shoulder insted of a mini. I will post a pic when i got it


----------



## prinsesita747

My Celine Collection 

http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view¤t=31fa58fc.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Latest Addition 

http://s952.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view¤t=6e67d5e3.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## eng999

Sawasdee ka.  I'm newbie from Thailand.  Here're my collections.

My first celine.






















Celine shop in Thailand's very pretty.  They sent New Year's present to their customer.  






Thx everyone.


----------



## French75

klow-chloe' said:


> I love them all the red is drop dead gorgeous. And *RED* is definitely your color
> 
> Me too I've been a Bal cheater lately
> 
> Can you or someone please tell me if the mini is heavier than the Bal Giant Work?


  Thanks a lot dear !! I feel more comfortable carrying the mini than my GSG work actually, so  guess it's slightly llighter


----------



## wardah252

pepsimax said:


> Here are my new Celine bags,classic black box and mini luggage:


hello!

I am about to purchase a celine luggage like yours from ebay, but am not sure if its authentic i was wondering if you could authenticate it for me


----------



## cc*chic

Gorgeous collection! 



eng999 said:


> Sawasdee ka.  I'm newbie from Thailand.  Here're my collections.
> 
> My first celine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine shop in Thailand's very pretty.  They sent New Year's present to their customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx everyone.


----------



## eves

French75 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my Céline collection, not the best pic, sorry about that




So jealous! The red one is beautiful!


----------



## eng999

Kob Khun Ka, cc*chic.  Thx a million and nice to hear that.


----------



## designerdiva40

My newest edition arrived today & I couldn't be happier she is absolutely beautiful.







And my Triplets


----------



## HOT4LV

designerdiva40 said:


> My newest edition arrived today & I couldn't be happier she is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Triplets



So pretty! Congrats! Love the color


----------



## Strictmuffin

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum..


----------



## designerdiva40

Strictmuffin said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum..



Hi & welcome but be warned its very dangerous to your bank balance


----------



## ChrissyVee

designerdiva40 said:


> My newest edition arrived today & I couldn't be happier she is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Triplets



Such a beautiful collection! Love the latest addition. I just got my Souris and am in love!


----------



## designerdiva40

ChrissyVee said:


> Such a beautiful collection! Love the latest addition. I just got my Souris and am in love!



Souris is beautiful & I love the white stitching....Congrats


----------



## lilac28

Coquelicot Mini


----------



## Bethc

Taking a quick shot while switching from my Souris to  Coquelicot


----------



## dreamlet

Bethc said:


> Taking a quick shot while switching from my Souris to  Coquelicot



So pretty!


----------



## Bethc

dreamlet said:
			
		

> So pretty!



Thank you!  I put the red down in BG for just a second and someone tried to buy it, lol


----------



## misspinkles

Bethc said:


> Taking a quick shot while switching from my Souris to  Coquelicot



OMG.
That's so beautiful.
Love the colour of both!!!!


----------



## mariaesp

Bethc said:


> Taking a quick shot while switching from my Souris to  Coquelicot



How much is it those?
Love red bag!


----------



## Bethc

misspinkles said:
			
		

> OMG.
> That's so beautiful.
> Love the colour of both!!!!



Thank you!!




			
				mariaesp said:
			
		

> How much is it those?
> Love red bag!



Thanks!
I think the current price of a mini in the US is $2,400, I preordered it, so I paid $2k.   

I'm not sure if there are any out there anymore?  You would have to check the "finds" thread.


----------



## tanzaaa

Your Celine bags are stunning ladies!! I'm planning to buy one soon, but one thing that I'm so curious about is what the inside of the Boston bags look like? What material is used? Is it suede or the same smooth leather?


----------



## klow-chloe'

*So Pretty!!*Everytime I see the Coquelicot Mini I just 
Congrats girls, I hope I can find one some day


----------



## HOT4LV

My new small black croc embossed phantom


----------



## klow-chloe'

Gorgeous, cogratulation HOT4LV!!


----------



## peironglow

Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...

Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag


----------



## blueking07

I've never seen such a pretty box! Love the pop of colour inside!

What a sweet dh you have! Happy birthday too! 



peironglow said:


> Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...
> 
> Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
> Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag


----------



## jacknoy

Here are my Celines


----------



## nancy_ww

Mine is here


----------



## peironglow

blueking07 said:
			
		

> I've never seen such a pretty box! Love the pop of colour inside!
> 
> What a sweet dh you have! Happy birthday too!



Thanks, blueking07.. Yes it was the inner pop color that has attracted my attention, though i was secretly hoping is fluo pink or royal blue.. Haha..

My sa say celine hardly comes out two tones for python so she insisted i should get this exclusive piece.. I do hope she is right..


----------



## Neo007

My new beauty - just a black drummed mini, but I'm head over heels for it. I'm so happy I got it ? And I have all you ladies to thank for this


----------



## klow-chloe'

Small Phrntom in Flesh 






In the shade.


----------



## kiwishopper

This is breathtakingly beautiful!!!




peironglow said:


> Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...
> 
> Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
> Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag


----------



## HOT4LV

Congrats everyone! *klow-chloe* OMG Your Phantom is TDF!


----------



## kiwishopper

HOT4LV said:


> My new small black croc embossed phantom



This is one gorgeous elegant looking bag!!


----------



## peironglow

kiwishopper said:


> This is breathtakingly beautiful!!!



Thanks, kiwishopper!


----------



## klow-chloe'

peironglow said:


> Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...
> 
> Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
> Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag


 
What's a beauty!! Congratulation.


----------



## peironglow

HOT4LV said:


> My new small black croc embossed phantom



I love this! Gorgeous! That will be my next acquistion! Hope to get mine soon!


----------



## peironglow

Thankm klow-chloe! you have scored a few beauties as well! Congrat!



klow-chloe' said:


> What's a beauty!! Congratulation.


----------



## theresaying24

In Macau and after months of looking at the luggage tote, my husband's said it's splurge time! Who has both the mini luggage in black and dune? Which one do you prefer? I have a Chanel shopper tote in black which I use EVERYday so am leaning towards dune... But the black one just looks so much more chic to me?

Thank you for all these gorgeous photos!


----------



## Jadpe

theresaying24 said:


> In Macau and after months of looking at the luggage tote, my husband's said it's splurge time! Who has both the mini luggage in black and dune? Which one do you prefer? I have a Chanel shopper tote in black which I use EVERYday so am leaning towards dune... But the black one just looks so much more chic to me?
> 
> Thank you for all these gorgeous photos!



The black one is a classic and you can't go wrong with that one. My first Celine was a black luggage and I use it almost everyday! I'm sure from now on you're hooked on Celine so it's likely that you will buy more! Time enough to get other colours!


----------



## shpahlc

theresaying24 said:
			
		

> In Macau and after months of looking at the luggage tote, my husband's said it's splurge time! Who has both the mini luggage in black and dune? Which one do you prefer? I have a Chanel shopper tote in black which I use EVERYday so am leaning towards dune... But the black one just looks so much more chic to me?
> 
> Thank you for all these gorgeous photos!



I have the black, souris, and the dune is arriving tomorrow. I can let you know what I think?  good luck and congrats on such a sweet DH!


----------



## chaneholic

Thats absolutely gorgeous!!! ENVY! 



peironglow said:


> Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...
> 
> Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
> Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag


----------



## mill_783

hi im new here and i want to share my small celine collection also. my black croco embossed trapeze n my new mini luggage in almond.
love all ur bags btw


----------



## sixteen

Bethc said:


> Taking a quick shot while switching from my Souris to  Coquelicot


May i ask what do you call the color beside the red celine mini luggage? thank you


----------



## purse-nality

mill_783 said:


> hi im new here and i want to share my small celine collection also. my black croco embossed trapeze n my new mini luggage in almond.
> love all ur bags btw



great picks! the Trapeze


----------



## peironglow

chaneholic said:


> Thats absolutely gorgeous!!! ENVY!



Thanks, chaneholic! she is lovely! fall in love with box and wish to score one more in bright colors!


----------



## iluvmybags

mill_783 said:


> hi im new here and i want to share my small celine collection also. my black croco embossed trapeze n my new mini luggage in almond.
> love all ur bags btw



 I haven't seen an Almond Luggage before. - I just love this color!
Is the face suede?


----------



## theresaying24

shpahlc said:


> I have the black, souris, and the dune is arriving tomorrow. I can let you know what I think?  good luck and congrats on such a sweet DH!



So? What do you think of them?! Should I get a black or dune first luggage tote?


----------



## jenayb

I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



cute outfit!!


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> cute outfit!!


 


Thank you - the bag really makes it.


----------



## bluekit

jenay, this looks fantastic on you. I really like the color combination too. Congrats!


jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


----------



## jenayb

bluekit said:


> jenay, this looks fantastic on you. I really like the color combination too. Congrats!


 
Aw, thank you! 

The bag is SO very striking in person. I think this is my one and only Celine purchase this season outside of SLG, and I'm so happy with it.


----------



## bluekit

I agree. The colors selection made the bag even more polished than it already is. Enjoy this beauty! Wish I look as good as you do in a mini!! 


jenaywins said:


> Aw, thank you!
> 
> The bag is SO very striking in person. I think this is my one and only Celine purchase this season outside of SLG, and I'm so happy with it.


----------



## Bethc

sixteen said:


> May i ask what do you call the color beside the red celine mini luggage? thank you



 It's called Souris.


----------



## jenayb

bluekit said:


> I agree. The colors selection made the bag even more polished than it already is. Enjoy this beauty! Wish I look as good as you do in a mini!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


 wowwwzaaa  i love this tri  colour mini  , saw it IRL  and it is divine!!   it is just perfect on you !! what a beauty


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



Love the bag on you! Hmmm but then again, I love your entire collection!


----------



## shopshopoholic

mill_783 said:


> hi im new here and i want to share my small celine collection also. my black croco embossed trapeze n my new mini luggage in almond.
> love all ur bags btw



Both bags are absolutely gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## HOT4LV

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



Stunning! OMG I love this combo! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## shopshopoholic

jacknoy said:


> Here are my Celines



Both are my dream bags...you lucky girl!!


----------



## shopshopoholic

peironglow said:


> Hunting high n low for luggage, phantom and trapaze ... end up get none of the above...
> 
> Present my very first Celine ... very early bday present from dh ...
> Python, Black/Yellow, Medium Flap Bag



I just love the hint of yellow on the python!!  What a beauty!


----------



## shopshopoholic

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



I say it's well worth every penny!!  The bag is gorgeous, and you look amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## jacknoy

shopshopoholic said:


> Both are my dream bags...you lucky girl!!



Thanks! I bet youll have them soon =)


----------



## jenayb

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> wowwwzaaa  i love this tri  colour mini  , saw it IRL  and it is divine!!   it is just perfect on you !! what a beauty





bsufku said:


> Love the bag on you! Hmmm but then again, I love your entire collection!





HOT4LV said:


> Stunning! OMG I love this combo! Looks amazing on you!





shopshopoholic said:


> I say it's well worth every penny!!  The bag is gorgeous, and you look amazing!  Congrats!



Aw, thank you guys! I can't believe this, but I seriously do NOT feel guilty for spending over $3k with tax for this bag! And that is a LOT of money, especially for an impulse purchase!  

Also, interestingly, the lining of this bag is actual leather, and the two interior pockets are inside of the leather lining. So really, the quality of this bag is just.... gosh!!! It's amazing! Every stitch is in place, the bag is flawless. Maybe Celine is turning their QA around...?


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



Love!!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Love!!



Hi, Sammi! Thank you!


----------



## mill_783

shopshopoholic said:


> Both bags are absolutely gorgeous!!  Congrats!



thanks shopshopoholic


----------



## sixteen

Bethc said:


> It's called Souris.



Thank you


----------



## mill_783

iluvmybags said:


> I haven't seen an Almond Luggage before. - I just love this color!
> Is the face suede?



the face is suede. i really love it also,, just got it last week


----------



## klow-chloe'

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


 
This combo is so pretty.  Big congratulations!


----------



## connieluo

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



We r bag twins


----------



## MsLibra

Beautiful bag! I just purchased its 'sister' - the beige face but with burgundy handle+frame and terracotta/rusty pink suede sides. I LOVE it.  The quality of these particular bags is higher than the leather of the regular minis, and that's reflected in the higher price.... it's got a special finish to it (that's what the SA told me) 



jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


----------



## peironglow

thanks, shopshopoholic!  yes! that is what it attracted to me! some mysterious in this classic black ...



shopshopoholic said:


> I just love the hint of yellow on the python!!  What a beauty!


----------



## peironglow

Congrats on your beauty! i love the color combination!



jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.


----------



## jenayb

klow-chloe' said:


> This combo is so pretty. Big congratulations!


 
Thank you! 



connieluo said:


> We r bag twins


 
Yay!  



MsLibra said:


> Beautiful bag! I just purchased its 'sister' - the beige face but with burgundy handle+frame and terracotta/rusty pink suede sides. I LOVE it. The quality of these particular bags is higher than the leather of the regular minis, and that's reflected in the higher price.... it's got a special finish to it (that's what the SA told me)


 
Congrats on yours! 

Hmm... Really? So this is not an increase piece?  I will admit, the leather does feel different than my other Minis, and the quality is amazing.... It also seems more structured! Did your SA elaborate on any particular details? I am very interested! 



peironglow said:


> Congrats on your beauty! i love the color combination!


 
Thanks so much, I love it, too!


----------



## RareLuxus

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.



This is my favorite of the new tri-colors this season. Congratulations!


----------



## purse-nality

jenaywins said:


> I haven't been too impressed by the recent price increases, so I am actually shocked I picked this beauty up yesterday!  I could NOT be happier. This is by far my favourite Luggage I have ever owned/seen.














beautiful jenay! most gorgeous tri i've seen in a while. i'm especially drawn to light 'faces' w/ dark contrast 'cheeks' 

btw, didn't you have the tri from last year, w/ the white shrunken lamb face?


----------



## jenayb

purse-nality said:


> beautiful jenay! most gorgeous tri i've seen in a while. i'm especially drawn to light 'faces' w/ dark contrast 'cheeks'
> 
> btw, didn't you have the tri from last year, w/ the white shrunken lamb face?




Yes ma'am. Still do.


----------



## sixteen

jenaywins said:


> Yes ma'am. Still do.


Hi congratulation very beautiful bag. May I know the exact description or color indicated for the tri color Celine luggage? Thank you


----------



## purse-nality

jenaywins said:


> Yes ma'am. Still do.



great! i've been meaning to ask you too... does the meltonian spray work on the shrunken lamb too? no yellowing?


----------



## jenayb

purse-nality said:


> great! i've been meaning to ask you too... does the meltonian spray work on the shrunken lamb too? no yellowing?



No yellowing, but nothing stops colour transfer unfortunately.


----------



## lulu1314

Phantom in terracotta arrived today! Love love love it


----------



## angelamaz2

lulu1314 said:


> Phantom in terracotta arrived today! Love love love it


Congrats! Amazing colour


----------



## klow-chloe'

lulu1314 said:


> Phantom in terracotta arrived today! Love love love it



Beautiful love your terracotta phantom, congrats.


----------



## Mentalism

My first Celine everrrrr, just got her this wednesday at Selfridges in London - Tri combo and I'm in love


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> No yellowing, but nothing stops colour transfer unfortunately.



Did you manage to remove any colour transfer from the white bits? (assuming you did get some because you said nothing stops it)


----------



## bsufku

Mentalism said:


> My first Celine everrrrr, just got her this wednesday at Selfridges in London - Tri combo and I'm in love



bag looks amazing on you ! I'm starting to regret getting this in a nano instead of a mini, the colour proportions look so much better on the bigger size


----------



## jeslinelee

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeslinelee/6864684650/

my contributions


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> Did you manage to remove any colour transfer from the white bits? (assuming you did get some because you said nothing stops it)



Honestly? I haven't carried my white lambskin mini enough to let colour transfer happen.  

.... But just being mindful and aware helps. Don't carry bags of this nature while wearing jeans, etc. Be aware of what it's coming in contact with.


----------



## marthagwest

Beautiful luggage jenaywins! You look great carrying it. 

I hope you don't mind me asking, is the bag made entirely of leather? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dalgyal

My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift


----------



## amber_j

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



Such a gorgeous bag. Congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## sammix3

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



Love!! I want!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Mentalism said:


> My first Celine everrrrr, just got her this wednesday at Selfridges in London - Tri combo and I'm in love



Congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## klow-chloe'

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



So pretty and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## dalgyal

Thanks girls! I'm so excited to carry it for the springtime


----------



## theresaying24

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



Gooorgeous colour... Congratulations on the gift! From hubby or someone close?


----------



## theresaying24

mill_783 said:


> hi im new here and i want to share my small celine collection also. my black croco embossed trapeze n my new mini luggage in almond.
> love all ur bags btw



Your black croc embossed trapeze is amazingggg. Where did you get it? And how much?  Great collection!


----------



## theresaying24

HOT4LV said:


> My new small black croc embossed phantom



Soooo beautiful! How is it in comparison to the mini?


----------



## luxluv

Mentalism said:


> My first Celine everrrrr, just got her this wednesday at Selfridges in London - Tri combo and I'm in love


So beautiful! Love the color combo


----------



## luxluv

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift


Wow!the color is amazing!!


----------



## French75

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift


 
Congratulations !! I love the box !!


----------



## HOT4LV

theresaying24 said:


> Soooo beautiful! How is it in comparison to the mini?



Thanks! I love it! I like the size better than my minis. Here is a couple comparison pics


----------



## purse-nality

jenaywins said:


> No yellowing, but nothing stops colour transfer unfortunately.



Aww that sucks. Thanks for the input! I've tried the white pencil eraser tip and it did help a bit.


----------



## purse-nality

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



OMG. This just so purrrrrteeee precious!!! Such a sight for sore eyes! i bet it smells like a baby


----------



## purse-nality

HOT4LV said:


> Thanks! I love it! I like the size better than my minis. Here is a couple comparison pics



Would you pls stop posting this phantom! LOL!


----------



## dreamlet

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift



Beautiful! What a wonderful wedding gift.


----------



## iluvmybags

lulu1314 said:


> Phantom in terracotta arrived today! Love love love it



Lovely Phantom - is the LV new too? I know this the Celine sub-forum, but that LV is gorgeous!


----------



## iluvmybags

Mentalism said:


> My first Celine everrrrr, just got her this wednesday at Selfridges in London - Tri combo and I'm in love



Beautiful bag! This combination is gorgeous!  
So, first Celine, huh?  What d'ya think?


----------



## iluvmybags

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift




WOW!  Just gorgeous!  Absolutely gorgeous!  I hope you'll share more pics of this beauty.  It's such a stunning color!

Congratulations on the wedding!  I hope it was everything you dreamed of!


----------



## ikim23

wowwww! so beautiful HOT4LV!! they look so good together you should take them out at the same time. one on each arm.


HOT4LV said:


> Thanks! I love it! I like the size better than my minis. Here is a couple comparison pics


----------



## FrenchSandra

My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage


----------



## ikim23

wow, *FrenchSandra* yours are beauties too! how do you find the weight of the phantom? is it heavy at all?



FrenchSandra said:


> My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage


----------



## FrenchSandra

ikim23 said:


> wow, *FrenchSandra* yours are beauties too! how do you find the weight of the phantom? is it heavy at all?



Thanks *Ikim23*. 
And yes, I find the croc phantom heavy...


----------



## theresaying24

FrenchSandra said:


> My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage



Gorgeous phantom! I am waiting for my black drummed mini and two-tone wallet to arrive and start my collection!


----------



## klow-chloe'

The Mini Luggage in Dune


----------



## RareLuxus

klow-chloe' said:


> The Mini Luggage in Dune



Dune is such a gorgeous neutral! And I love the shot with your orange mini


----------



## tutu23

I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.


----------



## peironglow

FrenchSandra said:


> My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage



Love your yummy small croc phantom!


----------



## FrenchSandra

theresaying24 said:


> Gorgeous phantom! I am waiting for my black drummed mini and two-tone wallet to arrive and start my collection!



Thanks. Black drummed mini is a real good way to start your collection and I'd really want to see your two tone wallet


----------



## FrenchSandra

peironglow said:


> Love your yummy small croc phantom!



And the leather is so dreamy... I'm really happy with this purchase


----------



## klow-chloe'

RareLuxus said:


> Dune is such a gorgeous neutral! And I love the shot with your orange mini


 
Thank you 
Yes agree the Dune is a beautiful neutral color that can go well with any outfits.


----------



## klow-chloe'

FrenchSandra said:


> My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage


 
Love your small croc phantom and the nano is so cute.


----------



## x0oshen

I never post on here and I've had the account forever! So here Are my two Babies! Sorrythey're both instagram pictures! I don't have the originals on my iPad! (ps. Love this forum app! )


----------



## fumi

x0oshen said:


> I never post on here and I've had the account forever! So here Are my two Babies! Sorrythey're both instagram pictures! I don't have the originals on my iPad! (ps. Love this forum app! )



Love them! That pink is just so pretty. And those Louboutins are gorgeous too


----------



## x0oshen

fumi said:


> Love them! That pink is just so pretty. And those Louboutins are gorgeous too



Thanks! There's nothing I love more than mixing neons!


----------



## cheoucheou

Sorry,please see my next post~


----------



## cheoucheou

Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage


----------



## klow-chloe'

x0oshen said:


> I never post on here and I've had the account forever! So here Are my two Babies! Sorrythey're both instagram pictures! I don't have the originals on my iPad! (ps. Love this forum app! )


 
Love them especially the Flo pink


----------



## klow-chloe'

cheoucheou said:


> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage


 
I really love this combo. It's very gorgeous 
Congratlations!


----------



## cheoucheou

haha..thank you~ this is my dream tri color mini. I've been on the list for over 3 months!  Absuloutely worth to wait. 


klow-chloe' said:


> I really love this combo. It's very gorgeous
> Congratlations!


----------



## sammix3

x0oshen said:


> I never post on here and I've had the account forever! So here Are my two Babies! Sorrythey're both instagram pictures! I don't have the originals on my iPad! (ps. Love this forum app! )



LOVE!!


----------



## sammix3

klow-chloe' said:


> The Mini Luggage in Dune



I want a Dune Mini but I really shouldn't!!  Just so hard to resist when you're posting these lovely pics!


----------



## Flip88

FrenchSandra said:
			
		

> My beloved small croc phantom ( yo can't see on the pic, but it has the embossed Celine) with the baby black drummed nano luggage



That phanton in the croc is seriously stunning.


----------



## klow-chloe'

sammix3 said:


> I want a Dune Mini but I really shouldn't!! Just so hard to resist when you're posting these lovely pics!


 At first I want the smooth camel then I was undecided between the smooth camel and the dune. I now got the Dune and I can't stop thinking of the smooth camel.  Can somone please tell me to STOP!! thinking of getting another Celine bag 
:ban:


----------



## sammix3

klow-chloe' said:


> At first I want the smooth camel then I was undecided between the smooth camel and the dune. I now got the Dune and I can't stop thinking of the smooth camel.  Can somone please tell me to STOP!! thinking of getting another Celine bag
> :ban:



Oh just get it.. stop trying to resist!! And when you get it you should give me your dune


----------



## mollypete

tutu23 said:


> I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.


 

The insides of mine definitely don't look like that and the zipper says nothing where you have shown yours to have writing.


----------



## klow-chloe'

sammix3 said:


> Oh just get it.. stop trying to resist!! And when you get it you should give me your dune


 

Sound likes a good plan

 I *wish* i could *grow* a *money tree* :greengrin:


----------



## lilac28

tutu23 said:


> I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.


 
Although the interior lining looks like the faux suede the 2012 drummed coquelicot mini is lined with, my zipper does not have those words on the back. You should post this in the authenticate forum..unfortunately, it could be a fake


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

dalgyal said:


> My new Small Box Bag in Blush! Wedding gift




romantic color , Cong .


----------



## Mentalism

luxluv said:


> So beautiful! Love the color combo



Love the bag  



bsufku said:


> bag looks amazing on you ! I'm starting to regret getting this in a nano instead of a mini, the colour proportions look so much better on the bigger size



Thank you  It saw it in nano too, I thought it was cool tho, but never thought about the colour proportion, but more about body-proportion tho, I feel like it depends on your high too.  I never considered about nabo because I always wanted a mini one. Nano is pretty too, enjoy her  



klow-chloe' said:


> Congratulations she is gorgeous



Thank you 



iluvmybags said:


> Beautiful bag! This combination is gorgeous!
> So, first Celine, huh?  What d'ya think?



Thank you  I love her, I like the combination. I'm scared about scratching tho and a bit about spots-cleaning (that might happen).. the size, it's great (I use it to school form time to time, my A4-notebook fits in good ). In total: I'm happy


----------



## Mentalism

cheoucheou said:


> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage



Love your bag!!  (We have the same bag !!!). Someone asks me about the style code, do you know about it ? 

Congrats!! Enjoy her


----------



## ClaudiaLVoe

eggpudding said:


> Some Celine Fall 2010 pics from the site blown up here: http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-08-26T06:29:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> My personal favourite that I'm lusting after is the lipstick red zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the taupe is gorge too!




What a perrrrfect bags! Sad about the price. Here (Brazil) is so expensive. I can say all those bags (Celine, LV, Chanel and others) is hard to get, cos' the taxes so higher than the other places. :cry:


----------



## cheoucheou

Mentalism said:
			
		

> Love your bag!!  (We have the same bag !!!). Someone asks me about the style code, do you know about it ?
> 
> Congrats!! Enjoy her



The style code is 165213MBA


----------



## designerdiva40

cheoucheou said:


> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage



This bag is so beautiful & looks great on you.....congrats


----------



## mill_783

theresaying24 said:


> Your black croc embossed trapeze is amazingggg. Where did you get it? And how much?  Great collection!



i got mine in singapore from www.bagbistro.com


----------



## lmvi72

klow-chloe' said:


> At first I want the smooth camel then I was undecided between the smooth camel and the dune. I now got the Dune and I can't stop thinking of the smooth camel.  Can somone please tell me to STOP!! thinking of getting another Celine bag
> :ban:



I love and adore your Dune mini!


----------



## klow-chloe'

lmvi72 said:


> I love and adore your Dune mini!



Thank you so much I really love it too.


----------



## designerdiva40

xero13 said:


> envelope diamond



Amazing colours & all 3 are TDF


----------



## Jadpe

xero13 said:


> my celine pony hair yellow and orange


That leather and pony hair is soo tdf! Love it!


----------



## STD

my first contribution...
Excuse my english...i'm french 
fresh nano vermillion...i love it


----------



## fumi

STD said:


> my first contribution...
> Excuse my english...i'm french
> fresh nano vermillion...i love it




Too cute!


----------



## klow-chloe'

STD said:


> my first contribution...
> Excuse my english...i'm french
> fresh nano vermillion...i love it


 
Very cute, congratulations.


----------



## jeeeska

i accidentally posted these photos in a Balenciaga thread yesterday (i'm new to posting, i must've mixed up my open tabs :shame: )

but i really like photos i took so i thought i'd post them again  - in the correct thread this time haha

i bought both the tangerine and hibiscus from Neiman's about a month ago. i took them home to compare and i ended up choosing to keep the tangerine


----------



## dreamlet

jeeeska said:


> i accidentally posted these photos in a Balenciaga thread yesterday (i'm new to posting, i must've mixed up my open tabs :shame: )
> 
> but i really like photos i took so i thought i'd post them again  - in the correct thread this time haha
> 
> i bought both the tangerine and hibiscus from Neiman's about a month ago. i took them home to compare and i ended up choosing to keep the tangerine




So pretty! The trio is really growing on me!


----------



## purse-nality

gorgeous insanely tempting pic!!! shoot... 1... or 2???


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

They both look yummy !!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## shasee

Yummy colors! &#57430; how long is the strap?


----------



## shasee

Congrats on your yummy Nano! I love the new grainy leather Coz it holds up the structure of the bag better than the smooth. &#57606;


----------



## shasee

shasee said:
			
		

> Congrats on your yummy Nano! I love the new grainy leather Coz it holds up the structure of the bag better than the smooth. &#57606;



Oops sorry.. This is supposed to be for another tnread. &#58372;


----------



## jeeeska

Thanks everyone 

I don't know the exact length of the strap, but the crossbody length I wear it at drops about 2ft/60cm from the shoulder. It's decently long and adjustable from a crossbody to a should strap legnth.

The Trio is such a relief from my previous gargantuan purses (LV Artsy MM/Roccos & their heavy studs) and it holds much more than I expected. I love this little thing


----------



## rarealex

cheoucheou said:


> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage


I have this bag on approval. Love it but am worried about color transfer. Have you treated yours. Do I need to be concerned ?


----------



## dalgyal

theresaying24 said:


> Gooorgeous colour... Congratulations on the gift! From hubby or someone close?



The in-laws!  & thank you!!


----------



## PASS777

STD said:


> my first contribution...
> Excuse my english...i'm french
> fresh nano vermillion...i love it



congratulations, I have the same!!! the color is superb!
(I'm also French, I live in Cannes!)


----------



## PASS777

STD said:


> my first contribution...
> Excuse my english...i'm french
> fresh nano vermillion...i love it



Congratulation !!! I have the same!! So beautiful ! the color is superb!


----------



## klow-chloe'

purse-nality said:


> gorgeous insanely tempting pic!!! shoot... 1... or 2???


 
I love them both. They are gorgeous


----------



## Soluxe

purse-nality said:


> gorgeous insanely tempting pic!!! shoot... 1... or 2???



These are sooo pretty.


----------



## Jadpe

purse-nality said:


> gorgeous insanely tempting pic!!! shoot... 1... or 2???


They're beautiful! I'm still regretting not buying the pink one. Oh well, I can't have all the Celine bags I want


----------



## fumi

May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag 








I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait! 
I'm in love 

This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.


----------



## Bethc

fumi said:
			
		

> May I present my Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.



Just gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## klow-chloe'

fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.


 
Stunning Stunning!!
I love your collection.


----------



## fumi

klow-chloe' said:


> Stunning Stunning!!
> I love your collection.



Thank you chloe!


----------



## Makenna

What a beautiful bag, color is gorgeous, congrats!  Love your collection!


----------



## iluvmybags

fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.



What a beautiful, well-rounded Celine family you have!  I love them all!


----------



## littlemissmafia

fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.



*fumi*, very cute Celine family you've got there!! Now, we're bag twins!!!!


----------



## fumi

Makenna said:


> What a beautiful bag, color is gorgeous, congrats!  Love your collection!



Thank you Makenna!  Pictures definitely don't do the color justice.





iluvmybags said:


> What a beautiful, well-rounded Celine family you have!  I love them all!



Thank you iluvmybags! 





littlemissmafia said:


> *fumi*, very cute Celine family you've got there!! Now, we're bag twins!!!!



Thank you mafia!  Yay for bag twins


----------



## fumi

Bethc said:


> Just gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!



Oops somehow I missed your comment. Thank you for the kind words Beth!


----------



## RareLuxus

fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.



Beautiful! I love the range of colors and styles you have. Those early envelope bags are some of my favorites.


----------



## Mayarafaeli

I am thinking of purchasing classic box in medium size in almond colour,but concerned cos sales assistant told me they r going to change it for autumn...since it is quite expensive i wouldnt like staying wih an old one...she told me they r going to change  the shape a bit and the colour of buckle(from golden to silver)Any information would be helpfull!!)


----------



## Mayarafaeli

Did anyone see classic box in almond colour IRL? photo would really help.Iam doubting between celine box and chanel boy...any suggestions??


----------



## fumi

RareLuxus said:


> Beautiful! I love the range of colors and styles you have. Those early envelope bags are some of my favorites.



Thank you RareLuxus! Yes I love the envelope bags too- I actually prefer them to the luggage zip.


----------



## fumi

Mayarafaeli said:


> I am thinking of purchasing classic box in medium size in almond colour,but concerned cos sales assistant told me they r going to change it for autumn...since it is quite expensive i wouldnt like staying wih an old one...she told me they r going to change  the shape a bit and the colour of buckle(from golden to silver)Any information would be helpfull!!)





Mayarafaeli said:


> Did anyone see classic box in almond colour IRL? photo would really help.Iam doubting between celine box and chanel boy...any suggestions??



Yes I think I saw a picture on this forum of a box bag with a silver buckle. I'm not aware of any size changes though...
The almond color is kind of like a pale green. If you do a search on this forum, you should be able to find some pictures.


----------



## nishil

i love d leopaard and the grey oneee


----------



## JDN

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Hi & welcome but be warned its very dangerous to your bank balance



Very dangerous...lol


----------



## shasee

cheoucheou said:
			
		

> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage



Very nice! The tri-color is growing on me. &#57358; Congrats! &#58389;


----------



## trojanalexia

This is my new babe 
24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m21v08UgPM1qgcpaco1_500.jpg


----------



## farree

My brand new and first ever Celine!!  Soooooo excited! In Paris for a couple of days and made a beeline to the Celine on Avenue Montaigne, didn't find any midi luggage on display but was u we lucky the sales assistant hooked me up, someone had asked it be kept, guess he could see the Lust in my eyes!!! Been staring at it! I feel the pocket frowning cause I see/feel an obsession on the brink!


----------



## jacknoy

farree said:
			
		

> My brand new and first ever Celine!!  Soooooo excited! In Paris for a couple of days and made a beeline to the Celine on Avenue Montaigne, didn't find any midi luggage on display but was u we lucky the sales assistant hooked me up, someone had asked it be kept, guess he could see the Lust in my eyes!!! Been staring at it! I feel the pocket frowning cause I see/feel an obsession on the brink!



I love the color!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

a long over due reveal;


----------



## farree

Thank you Jacknoy


----------



## dreamlet

trojanalexia said:


> This is my new babe
> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m21v08UgPM1qgcpaco1_500.jpg



Here she is:


----------



## dreamlet

farree said:


> View attachment 1672240
> 
> 
> My brand new and first ever Celine!!  Soooooo excited! In Paris for a couple of days and made a beeline to the Celine on Avenue Montaigne, didn't find any midi luggage on display but was u we lucky the sales assistant hooked me up, someone had asked it be kept, guess he could see the Lust in my eyes!!! Been staring at it! I feel the pocket frowning cause I see/feel an obsession on the brink!




Beautiful! She was meant to be yours


----------



## oate_jee

YeeNYC said:


> I love your bag where did you find it?
> I have been dying for the micro size!!!


 
I buy with hunter in Thailand.


----------



## trojanalexia

thank you! 



dreamlet said:


> Here she is:


----------



## peironglow

classic styles in classic colors that last! 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> a long over due reveal;


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice color n bag


----------



## eclectic.satire

Hi Ladies!

Got myself 2 Celine beauties. Had them waiting for me in the boutique for a few days due to work. Finally had the time to run down and get my hands in them! Am totally over the moon now! 





Luggage Nano in Navy Blue



Box Bag in Hibiscus

Xoxo

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlemissmafia

eclectic.satire said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Got myself 2 Celine beauties. Had them waiting for me in the boutique for a few days due to work. Finally had the time to run down and get my hands in them! Am totally over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673562
> 
> Luggage Nano in Navy Blue
> 
> View attachment 1673563
> 
> Box Bag in Hibiscus
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



SO PRETTY! Congrats dear!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

eclectic.satire said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Got myself 2 Celine beauties. Had them waiting for me in the boutique for a few days due to work. Finally had the time to run down and get my hands in them! Am totally over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673562
> 
> Luggage Nano in Navy Blue
> 
> View attachment 1673563
> 
> Box Bag in Hibiscus
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Beautiful! The Hibiscus is TDF!


----------



## tamadi

Heres a photo of my luggage family!!!I started falling for luggage 2 years ago, and the first one I got is the black medium one, its big and very very elegant, the second one I got is the Nano one, its chic its fun and its cute, and the 3rd one is the mini one (finally) in Camel. I don't think I would get another luggage anytime soon, coz I'm into their other bags as well LOL. I got their shopper tote bag and pouch, and the next bag I wanna get from Celine is their Box and Trapeze...Celine is toxic... (Sorry for the bad photo quality, I just dragged them directly from my instagram page)


----------



## fumi

eclectic.satire said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Got myself 2 Celine beauties. Had them waiting for me in the boutique for a few days due to work. Finally had the time to run down and get my hands in them! Am totally over the moon now!
> 
> View attachment 1673562
> 
> Luggage Nano in Navy Blue
> 
> View attachment 1673563
> 
> Box Bag in Hibiscus
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



We are bag twins on the hibiscus box bag!


----------



## Bijouxlady

fumi said:


> We are bag twins on the hibiscus box bag!


I'm your Hibiscus Box bag triplet!  Love it!


----------



## klow-chloe'

eclectic.satire said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Got myself 2 Celine beauties. Had them waiting for me in the boutique for a few days due to work. Finally had the time to run down and get my hands in them! Am totally over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673562
> 
> Luggage Nano in Navy Blue
> 
> View attachment 1673563
> 
> Box Bag in Hibiscus
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Congratulations, rally love love your hibiscus box


----------



## Jadpe

tamadi said:


> Heres a photo of my luggage family!!!I started falling for luggage 2 years ago, and the first one I got is the black medium one, its big and very very elegant, the second one I got is the Nano one, its chic its fun and its cute, and the 3rd one is the mini one (finally) in Camel. I don't think I would get another luggage anytime soon, coz I'm into their other bags as well LOL. I got their shopper tote bag and pouch, and the next bag I wanna get from Celine is their Box and Trapeze...Celine is toxic... (Sorry for the bad photo quality, I just dragged them directly from my instagram page)


Love your bags! I know how it feels to have a Celine addiction! We all do


----------



## pinkpol15h

cheoucheou said:


> Hi gals, here's my cuteee mini luggage



What's the name of this colour combo?


----------



## cotonblanc

These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.

Enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> These are not my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



Ohhhhhhh the royal blue trapeze and the pink luggage!!


----------



## eclectic.satire

littlemissmafia said:


> SO PRETTY! Congrats dear!





AmeeLVSBags said:


> Beautiful! The Hibiscus is TDF!





fumi said:


> We are bag twins on the hibiscus box bag!





klow-chloe' said:


> Congratulations, rally love love your hibiscus box



Hehe thank you so much everyone!!!


----------



## eclectic.satire

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



Yum yum! Would you be able to share with us the Celine's SA instagram username? Would love to follow his/her feed.


----------



## fumi

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



WOW!


----------



## Jadpe

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!





Those bags are real croc right?


----------



## Neo007

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



OMG, is that an anthracite croc luggage???? It's TDF!!!!


----------



## d00rvm

My Mini Luggage and my newest one, the neon shopper!


----------



## d00rvm

fumi said:
			
		

> WOW!



Love your pink one! Just got myself the neon colored shopper with pink and orange


----------



## Shivadiva

The neon shopper is so gorgeous!


----------



## STD

PASS777 said:


> congratulations, I have the same!!! the color is superb!
> (I'm also French, I live in Cannes!)



thank you  I live in Marseille but i went to Cannes to buy the Nano. In Marseille, it was only available in fluo pink witch is not a color I used to use ....


----------



## hungteo

STD said:


> thank you  I live in Marseille but i went to Cannes to buy the Nano. In Marseille, it was only available in fluo pink witch is not a color I used to use ....



Hayhay,j'habite en France osi,est ce ke t'as vu k'il y a le trapeze terracota ou bordeaux a Canne ou pas???


----------



## STD

hungteo said:


> Hayhay,j'habite en France osi,est ce ke t'as vu k'il y a le trapeze terracota ou bordeaux a Canne ou pas???


désolée j'ai pas fait attention. Mais vous pouvez les appeler pour savoir s'ils l'ont. C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon nano vermillon. Leur numéro de téléphone est sur le site Céline.


----------



## hungteo

STD said:


> désolée j'ai pas fait attention. Mais vous pouvez les appeler pour savoir s'ils l'ont. C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon nano vermillon. Leur numéro de téléphone est sur le site Céline.



Super,merci bien,je vais l'appeler demain,par contre il y a osi le magasin Celine a Marseille?


----------



## dreamlet

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



Ahhhhh. Lovely.


----------



## xiali

Would you be able to share with us the Celine's SA instagram username


cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> These are *not *my bags (I dread if it were to be, one day) but from one of the Céline SA's instagram feed. Enjoy! I don't know where to post this but I guess this might generally be of interest in this thread than Intels since it should all be gone by now.
> 
> Enjoy the eye candy!



OMGEE. I've NEVER seen the NAC boutique so filled with bags. Whose instagram feed is that may I ask? I wanna follow! And is this a new shipment? When I dropped by Celine that day, it was pretty bare.


----------



## Charmystique

My new babies! 







More pics on my thread here!


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> OMGEE. I've NEVER seen the NAC boutique so filled with bags. Whose instagram feed is that may I ask? I wanna follow! And is this a new shipment? When I dropped by Celine that day, it was pretty bare.



will private message you the username! haha. the picture is three months old so it must be the spring and summer shipment! i was at the store just now and they had the dégradé python mini. very nice!


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> My new babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my thread here!



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpectacular!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSpectacular!



TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTThankew!


----------



## peironglow

Congrats on your babies! I love your blue luggage in python! This is what i wish to get! Drooling! Drooling!



Charmystique said:


> My new babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my thread here!


----------



## Charmystique

peironglow said:


> Congrats on your babies! I love your blue luggage in python! This is what i wish to get! Drooling! Drooling!



SPANKS peironglow! Don't you have that gorgeous black/yellow python box? I was gonna get that but passed it up b'cos I realized I wouldn't be using it much.


----------



## peironglow

thanks ... yes i love my black/yellow box but saw your stunning babies really made me drooling n hope that i will get one soon ... 



Charmystique said:


> SPANKS peironglow! Don't you have that gorgeous black/yellow python box? I was gonna get that but passed it up b'cos I realized I wouldn't be using it much.


----------



## peironglow

gorgeous collection!!



fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.


----------



## d00rvm

Charmystique said:
			
		

> My new babies!
> 
> More pics on my thread here!



Wooooow what a beauties! Love the blue python on your luggage!


----------



## fumi

peironglow said:


> gorgeous collection!!



Thank you!


----------



## Charmystique

d00rvm said:


> Wooooow what a beauties! Love the blue python on your luggage!




Thanks love! (:


----------



## bsufku

horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions  

there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me


----------



## Anna_525

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me


Bsufku, this is the first time I'm seeing your medium box! It looks lovely! What a nice collection you have.


----------



## bsufku

Anna_525 said:


> Bsufku, this is the first time I'm seeing your medium box! It looks lovely! What a nice collection you have.



thank you! the Blackrock & Obenauf did wonders for the little streaks on the bag


----------



## hungteo

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me



OMGGG your trapeze,hot item,i really love yours trapaze and i wait the new shipment in France for my reveal,sorry about my stupid english((


----------



## Anna_525

bsufku said:


> thank you! the Blackrock & Obenauf did wonders for the little streaks on the bag


 Oooohhhh...good to know that!


----------



## gchandler5

Celine Phantom - black croc embossed and Celine ID Chain Choker Necklace


----------



## fumi

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me



Great collection!


----------



## bsufku

hungteo said:


> OMGGG your trapeze,hot item,i really love yours trapaze and i wait the new shipment in France for my reveal,sorry about my stupid english((


 
Thank you! And there's no such thing as stupid English....I couldn't speak any other language to save my life!! Hope you get your bag soon! 



fumi said:


> Great collection!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## peironglow

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me



Congrats, babe on your latest addition


----------



## peironglow

My latest addition ...







My 2 lovely babies ...


----------



## Jadpe

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me


Congrats! I was never interested in the trapeze, but your collection makes me want one too!


----------



## Anna_525

peironglow said:


> My latest addition ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 lovely babies ...


 These are two super-gorgeous bags! I love the colors of both!


----------



## bsufku

peironglow said:


> Congrats, babe on your latest addition



Thank you! they are like plain jane compared to yours!



Jadpe said:


> Congrats! I was never interested in the trapeze, but your collection makes me want one too!



The trapeze is my favourite Celine style, ideal for the lazy person who doesn't like hand holding bags


----------



## orangelxl

Just got this one last weekend at SF.


----------



## NeonLights

orangelxl said:


> Just got this one last weekend at SF.



Gorg colour combo!


----------



## peironglow

bsufku said:


> Thank you! they are like plain jane compared to yours!
> 
> they are not ... they are colorful n lovely!  i was hoping to score a colorful like yours but it is not available here ...


----------



## peironglow

Anna_525 said:


> These are two super-gorgeous bags! I love the colors of both!



Thanks, Anna! I love them both!


----------



## Bethc

A very pink day!


----------



## clarity9

Bethc said:


> A very pink day!


 
Looks like the Trio gave birth to a kid!


----------



## d00rvm

Bethc said:
			
		

> A very pink day!



Your day matches mine


----------



## Bethc

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Your day matches mine



Love it!!


----------



## Bethc

clarity9 said:


> Looks like the Trio gave birth to a kid!



I have the larger pink/orange pouch too, lol. I didn't get the pink flou because it was too bright for me, I wish they had done it in this color!


----------



## gchandler5

gchandler5 said:


> Celine Phantom - black croc embossed and Celine ID Chain Choker Necklace


----------



## clarity9

Bethc said:


> I have the larger pink/orange pouch too, lol. I didn't get the pink flou because it was too bright for me, I wish they had done it in this color!


 
Agree! Love the subtle pink of the hibiscus. I couldn't resist and got it in the clutch pouch and the box!


----------



## chocos

orangelxl said:


> Just got this one last weekend at SF.



Congrats,so beautiful..i m considering this nano color also,but still can't sure about the color..do you mind to post some mode pics?thanx


----------



## sarinha

finally


----------



## mlemee

sarinha said:


> finally



That's gorgeous! Love the size too


----------



## sarinha

mlemee said:
			
		

> That's gorgeous! Love the size too



thank you! for some reason i was worried she was going to be too small but was pleasantly surprised


----------



## purse-nality

sarinha said:


> finally


----------



## fumi

orangelxl said:


> Just got this one last weekend at SF.



Congrats! 




sarinha said:


> finally



Such a beautiful, perfect bag!


----------



## Winterbaby

fumi said:


> May I present my Celine *Hibiscus* Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally thought I missed the train on the pink box bags, but one finally showed up. It took forever to get here, but it was totally worth the wait!
> I'm in love
> 
> This is the first Celine I've purchased in over a year. Here it is with the rest of my Celine family.


 

What a perfect Celine collection! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

Winterbaby said:


> What a perfect Celine collection! Congrats!



Thank you Winterbaby!


----------



## cotonblanc

more eye candies shared by one SA from singapore.


----------



## farree

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful! She was meant to be yours




Thank you Dreamlet !!!!


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


>



congrats!!!


----------



## bsufku

purse-nality said:


>


 
woohoo you bought it! congrats! how does it feel?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sarinha said:


> finally


 
Lovely!!


----------



## purse-nality

baileylab said:


> congrats!!!





bsufku said:


> woohoo you bought it! congrats! how does it feel?



 this is sarinha's pic! 

coincidentally, though, yes i just got 1 too! so thanks! 

*bsufku*, i find it not heavy at all! in fact, envelope lug feels a tad heavier, if not the same. also i didn't expect it to be that smaller than a Mini! (height/width wise) 

*bailey*, thanks again!


----------



## fumi

cotonblanc said:


> more eye candies shared by one SA from singapore.



I want everything!


----------



## missmoimoi

jlao said:


> Not mine, but my good friend's new Celine Phantom tote in flesh colour...so gorgeous!
> 
> Read my blog for details on where I helped her find it in Canada!



Wow...tdf...so gorgeous!  Good work


----------



## fettfleck

My Luggage Mini in pebbled camel did a train trip today. I am still on train, totally bored and feel and look probably like her... But I straightened her up for that second photo!


----------



## husbandoftheyr

beautiful bags.


----------



## dreamlet

fettfleck said:


> My Luggage Mini in pebbled camel did a train trip today. I am still on train, totally bored and feel and look probably like her... But I straightened her up for that second photo!



My camel mini looks just the same! I sat her next to my new drummed beauty today, and thought "the camel looks so world weary" and the new one so bright and perky! I love her just as much though.


----------



## littlemissmafia

fettfleck said:


> My Luggage Mini in pebbled camel did a train trip today. I am still on train, totally bored and feel and look probably like her... But I straightened her up for that second photo!



It just shows that she is really loved!!!!  Still a beauty though!


----------



## fettfleck

dreamlet said:


> My camel mini looks just the same! I sat her next to my new drummed beauty today, and thought "the camel looks so world weary" and the new one so bright and perky! I love her just as much though.



Thank you. I wished to add a drummed Micro, but that is not to find in Europe... And getting one from the USA ist really expensive... Too bad I have to be patient...



littlemissmafia said:


> It just shows that she is really loved!!!!  Still a beauty though!



Thank you, she indeed is. But she is actually pretty new. Used like maybe 10 times? She was so floppy from the beginning. Was never stiff... I love the color - still wish she was more structured...


----------



## iamting

It's my first nano~


----------



## Chachoo

iamting said:


> It's my first nano~


It's gorgeous ! What a wonderful colour. 
Congrats.


----------



## Shivadiva

Looooooooove the Nano!


----------



## its so you

cute nano color!


----------



## prinsesita747

Ladies, my new addition. It was love at first sight when i saw this baby.

http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/prinsesita747/efefa61c.jpg


----------



## missbradshaw

Can anyone tell me what this bag is?  I've had it years, bought it in Pandora in Knightsbridge, London.


----------



## fumi

iamting said:


> It's my first nano~


Very cute!


----------



## dreamlet

A couple new additions I am very excited about...












And together:


----------



## shpahlc

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:



SO gorgeous Dreamlet!


----------



## mlemee

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:



We're twins on the fluoro pink mini luggage. It's so dreamy


----------



## Makenna

Fluo pink is so gorgeous, love them both & very jealous!


----------



## sammix3

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:



Yay!!  She is a dream come true


----------



## clarity9

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> And together:


 

Both pinks are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## aidelao

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:




wow...we are bag and pouch twins lol . I got the bag from last month and will receive the pouch soon


----------



## HeathJo

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:


 
What a cute couple!


----------



## cotonblanc

Small luggage and small luggage phantom hanging out together!


----------



## skyqueen

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:


 Gorgeous! 
If you ever want to sell this mini, may I have first dibs???


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:


> Small luggage and small luggage phantom hanging out together!



yay you got the small luggage!!

also I don't know if it's the lighting or effects in the picture, but I LOVE the aging of your phantom.  it's so gorgeous like that.


----------



## dreamlet

cotonblanc said:


> Small luggage and small luggage phantom hanging out together!



Your phantom looks amazing!


----------



## cotonblanc

dreamlet said:


> Your phantom looks amazing!





mundodabolsa said:


> yay you got the small luggage!!
> 
> also I don't know if it's the lighting or effects in the picture, but I LOVE the aging of your phantom.  it's so gorgeous like that.



ha, that phantom belongs to a lady friend of mine! and yes, that streaking is on the bag and i think it's a great characteristic of it! it hasn't really aged that much yet as it's only 5 months old, i believe!

i'll post some unfiltered photos. and yes, the small luggage is mine! woohoo!


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> ha, that phantom belongs to a lady friend of mine! and yes, that streaking is on the bag and i think it's a great characteristic of it! it hasn't really aged that much yet as it's only 5 months old, i believe!
> 
> i'll post some unfiltered photos. and yes, the small luggage is mine! woohoo!



is it Praline, or the 1 called "Natural"? i cannot tell the diff between both. or are they 1 and the same? gorgeous duo btw!


----------



## cotonblanc

purse-nality said:


> is it Praline, or the 1 called "Natural"? i cannot tell the diff between both. or are they 1 and the same? gorgeous duo btw!



it is tagged as Khaki! and thanks! they do make for a handsome couple.  i am as equally lost with praline and natural... :d we need a colour library!


----------



## porpentine

cotonblanc said:


> ha, that phantom belongs to a lady friend of mine! and yes, that streaking is on the bag and i think it's a great characteristic of it! it hasn't really aged that much yet as it's only 5 months old, i believe!
> 
> i'll post some unfiltered photos. and yes, the small luggage is mine! woohoo!



love them both!! I'm now obsessed with these new phantoms.  I bought the natural one, which is more like the colour through the filter  ... now I'm coveting this dark khaki colour ... reading this forum is so dangerous!


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:
			
		

> love them both!! I'm now obsessed with these new phantoms.  I bought the natural one, which is more like the colour through the filter  ... now I'm coveting this dark khaki colour ... reading this forum is so dangerous!



Haha. You should ring every shop and SA to see if they still have this. I've not seen another member do a reveal yet. Good luck. It's a really handsome bag.


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> it is tagged as Khaki! and thanks! they do make for a handsome couple.  i am as equally lost with praline and natural... :d we need a colour library!



thanks! haha! so there are 3.... yes, a color lib would be super helpful.


----------



## designerdiva40

cotonblanc said:


> ha, that phantom belongs to a lady friend of mine! and yes, that streaking is on the bag and i think it's a great characteristic of it! it hasn't really aged that much yet as it's only 5 months old, i believe!
> 
> i'll post some unfiltered photos. and yes, the small luggage is mine! woohoo!



OMG both bags are TDF


----------



## klow-chloe'

dreamlet said:


> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And together:



Big congrats on the Fluo pink I really love this color


----------



## yh539

My Celine Bb Trapeze in royal blue


----------



## missmoimoi

bsufku said:


> horrible quality picture, but I couldn't resist taking a quick photo of my newest additions
> 
> there hasn't been any hype around the terracotta trapeze this season, but I definitely think it's my favourite, its colours just makes me



WOW!  Great minds must think alike 
I was lucky enough to find the burgundy Trapeze on April 17 so I bought it.  Although I was sure my next Trapeze would simply be all leather tricolor (no suede) I know I've REALLY fallen for the Terracotta 

Oh well, these are very scarce here so I cannot hold much hope.  Congrats are your divine new collection!


----------



## missmoimoi

I'll have to stalk Bacci's boutique from now on.


----------



## dreamlet

yh539 said:


> My Celine Bb Trapeze in royal blue



Gorgeous! The blue really pops in this photo.


----------



## tamadi

dreamlet said:
			
		

> A couple new additions I am very excited about...
> 
> And together:



Omgggg they are beautiful!!!!I was desperately looking for that cabas clutch, but it was nowhere to be found, not even in Paris, finally I got mine in powder color, isn't the one you got from last season?may I ask where you got it from?
Anyway, congrats on your new bags, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## bsufku

missmoimoi said:


> WOW! Great minds must think alike
> I was lucky enough to find the burgundy Trapeze on April 17 so I bought it. Although I was sure my next Trapeze would simply be all leather tricolor (no suede) I know I've REALLY fallen for the Terracotta
> 
> Oh well, these are very scarce here so I cannot hold much hope. Congrats are your divine new collection!


 
Totally  Hmm..the all leather tricolors were from F/W'11, and as much as I would love an all leather one, I don't think I can deal with the old softer leather (I'm totally OCD when it comes to bags).


----------



## Bling&Bags

My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!


----------



## dreamlet

tamadi said:


> Omgggg they are beautiful!!!!I was desperately looking for that cabas clutch, but it was nowhere to be found, not even in Paris, finally I got mine in powder color, isn't the one you got from last season?may I ask where you got it from?
> Anyway, congrats on your new bags, they are both gorgeous!



Thank you! I am in love with pink right now 

The clutch/pouch was a gift, so I dont know if it is still available.


----------



## baileylab

yh539 said:


> My Celine Bb Trapeze in royal blue



gorgeous! a huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## baileylab

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 1696453
> 
> 
> I'll have to stalk Bacci's boutique from now on.



congrats! we're bag twins!

i hope you can post more pics bec i'm running out of clothing ideas for my casual lifestyle. the bag is so formal!


----------



## yh539

dreamlet said:


> Gorgeous! The blue really pops in this photo.


 thxxxx


----------



## yh539

baileylab said:


> gorgeous! a huge congrats to you!!!


 
thxxxxx


----------



## missmoimoi

baileylab said:


> congrats! we're bag twins!
> 
> i hope you can post more pics bec i'm running out of clothing ideas for my casual lifestyle. the bag is so formal!



Hi!  Have you seen those online pics of some 'model' sporting this exact Trapeze around?  She's wearing a long flowing white skirt & nautical striped top...it all looks fab in an almost Carrie Bradshaw sort of way 

I don't quite dress like that but I do wear lots of white, stripes & navy during the summer.  (My cyclamen Bal Velo looks good too)  I really don't mind tossing in this burgundy Trapeze to stir things up a little   I will make sure there's no colour transfer from the green suede though.  Other than this, I don't want to be too strict with myself over this bag...if it would just stop raining!  The sun comes out but you don't want to get caught off guard without an umbrella either...all 4 seasons in one day, sigh.


----------



## baileylab

missmoimoi said:


> Hi!  Have you seen those online pics of some 'model' sporting this exact Trapeze around?  She's wearing a long flowing white skirt & nautical striped top...it all looks fab in an almost Carrie Bradshaw sort of way
> 
> I don't quite dress like that but I do wear lots of white, stripes & navy during the summer.  (My cyclamen Bal Velo looks good too)  I really don't mind tossing in this burgundy Trapeze to stir things up a little   I will make sure there's no colour transfer from the green suede though.  Other than this, I don't want to be too strict with myself over this bag...if it would just stop raining!  The sun comes out but you don't want to get caught off guard without an umbrella either...all 4 seasons in one day, sigh.



Thanks for your tips Missmoimoi!  I'm 99% in dark jeans and a top and wedge shoes. Lucky for me i don't have to walk the streets.


----------



## purse-nality

yh539 said:


> My Celine Bb Trapeze in royal blue





missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 1696453
> 
> 
> I'll have to stalk Bacci's boutique from now on.





Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



*yh, missmoi, bling,* BEAUTIFUL purchases!!!  Celine just keeps getting better and better each season! 




baileylab said:


> Thanks for your tips Missmoimoi!  I'm 99% in dark jeans and a top and wedge shoes. Lucky for me i don't have to walk the streets.



girl, honestly, even in basic T and jeans, it will work! let the bag "speak"


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> girl, honestly, even in basic T and jeans, it will work! let the bag "speak"



thanks, purse! i suck at color coordination....


----------



## designerdiva40

Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



OMG that colour is TDF


----------



## kiwishopper

Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!


 
This has to be the MOST goregous Celine I have ever ver seen!!!


----------



## shmigadoodle

Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



Beautiful! Is this black or dark purple?


----------



## peironglow

yh539 said:
			
		

> My Celine Bb Trapeze in royal blue



Beautiful! Congrats! Enjoy her!


----------



## Bling&Bags

*purse-nality, designerdiva40, kiwishopper, shmigadoodle* - Thanks!

The phantom is the black phantom, but I think both the reflection of the light from the window and the filter I used made it look a lil blue-ish. Now, wouldn't it be fabulous if Celine did come up with a purple-blue stamped croc phantom! Hee!


----------



## chiwawawonder

Bling&Bags said:


> *purse-nality, designerdiva40, kiwishopper, shmigadoodle* - Thanks!
> 
> The phantom is the black phantom, but I think both the reflection of the light from the window and the filter I used made it look a lil blue-ish. Now, wouldn't it be fabulous if Celine did come up with a purple-blue stamped croc phantom! Hee!




oh gosh YES!


----------



## d00rvm

Hi Dear Celine Friends!
Here I am in Marrakech, having a fantastic vacation, at our lovely hotel: Palais  Namaskar! Ready for dinner: Wearing my beloved luggage, Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy t-shirt and Givenchy legging.


----------



## indi3r4

My leopard triptyque. I adore this!


----------



## fumi

indi3r4 said:


> My leopard triptyque. I adore this!
> 
> View attachment 1700562



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Hdream

My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$


----------



## butterfly_baby

woooooooowwwww..could there be a more perfect bag? wooooooow 




Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!


----------



## peironglow

Hdream said:
			
		

> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



Such a pretty bright bag that will cheer up anyone who sees/carries it


----------



## lgao4

my celine box


----------



## HeathJo

lgao4 said:


> my celine box


 Gorgeous!


----------



## peironglow

congrats on your 2 pretty boxes! 



lgao4 said:


> my celine box


----------



## luckybunny

ooooh such pretty boxes!  Congrats - lucky you!!


----------



## angelastoel

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1700979
> 
> 
> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



I am in love with your fluro....

here is my smooth camel mini:


----------



## mlemee

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1700979
> 
> 
> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



 Love it!!!!


----------



## mlemee

Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



Oh my gosh, what a beauty!


----------



## hotteapot

lgao4 said:


> my celine box



These are the two gorgeous colors for the box, both perfect neutrals!!


----------



## fumi

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1700979
> 
> 
> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



Wow this is a breathtaking color. It reminds me of a sunset.


----------



## fumi

lgao4 said:


> my celine box



I've never seen that pink box before. What a pretty color.


----------



## Jintonix

My baby at the beach.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

lgao4 said:


> my celine box





stunning bags , i like the red , where is the colors reference of CELINE box bag?


----------



## purered720

*Here is my nano luggage*


----------



## fumi

Jintonix said:


> My baby at the beach.



I love this photo! It's so calm...


----------



## fumi

purered720 said:


> *Here is my nano luggage*
> View attachment 1707099



Such a cute bag!


----------



## cotonblanc

My 2010 Luggage Small!  Been using this all day since Tuesday and I just cannot get over how handsome it is. It smells so good. I even buried my head deep in it to take a whiff! Am I the only one who does that? :giggles:


----------



## peironglow

haha ... u are not alone!  looking forward to see your handsome bag! i think it will smell alot nicer than mine 



cotonblanc said:


> My 2010 Luggage Small!  Been using this all day since Tuesday and I just cannot get over how handsome it is. It smells so good. I even buried my head deep in it to take a whiff! Am I the only one who does that? :giggles:


----------



## peironglow

it is such a pretty color that can be easily match with most clothes! 



angelastoel said:


> I am in love with your fluro....
> 
> here is my smooth camel mini:


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

lgao4 said:
			
		

> my celine box



Is that Coral !?


----------



## mlemee

Jintonix said:


> My baby at the beach.





cotonblanc said:


> My 2010 Luggage Small!  Been using this all day since Tuesday and I just cannot get over how handsome it is. It smells so good. I even buried my head deep in it to take a whiff! Am I the only one who does that? :giggles:



So chic within the tranquil.

Oh, I love to bury my head in leather, smells divine


----------



## purered720

fumi said:


> Such a cute bag!



Thank you


----------



## baileylab

finally!!!! 

thank you all to those who voted here
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/quick-phantom-croc-stamped-black-now-wait-navy-748894.html


----------



## theilnana

baileylab said:


> finally!!!!
> 
> thank you all to those who voted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/quick-phantom-croc-stamped-black-now-wait-navy-748894.html



Love it! Just tried one on today. Congrats


----------



## theilnana

cotonblanc said:


> My 2010 Luggage Small!  Been using this all day since Tuesday and I just cannot get over how handsome it is. It smells so good. I even buried my head deep in it to take a whiff! Am I the only one who does that? :giggles:



I just love the small size. So hard to find. Luck you. And yes, I love the new bag smell too.


----------



## baileylab

theilnana said:


> Love it! Just tried one on today. Congrats



thanks! can't wait to take her out. 

no offense but why didn't she come home with you? you can PM me. just curious.


----------



## annmac

Bling&Bags said:
			
		

> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



Oh my i love this! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

ooooh.. love this one!!! i probably need one in my life as well!!!



baileylab said:


> finally!!!!
> 
> thank you all to those who voted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/quick-phantom-croc-stamped-black-now-wait-navy-748894.html


----------



## am2022

love trapeze... so easy going and cool! Enjoy!



Jintonix said:


> My baby at the beach.


----------



## lmvi72

baileylab said:


> finally!!!!
> 
> thank you all to those who voted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/quick-phantom-croc-stamped-black-now-wait-navy-748894.html



Congrats! What a beauty.


----------



## hb925

Just received my Micro Coq in the mail. 
Still debating if I'm keeping or selling.


----------



## baileylab

amacasa said:


> ooooh.. love this one!!! i probably need one in my life as well!!!





lmvi72 said:


> Congrats! What a beauty.



thank you!

can't wait to use it! sooo roomy!


----------



## JoA

sbelle said:


> oh my goodness! I followed* ryry* over here and wish I hadn't! This Celine style is incredibly beautiful! I do not need more temptation!!


 
i love the black one! xxxx


----------



## HOT4LV

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1700979
> 
> 
> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



OMG Love this! TDF!


----------



## theilnana

baileylab said:


> thanks! can't wait to take her out.
> 
> no offense but why didn't she come home with you? you can PM me. just curious.



No offense taken; I already have a mini luggage tote in black. I want my next luggage tote to be in color. I would love red but its near impossible to find. And I'm the kind of girl who needs a zipper, I'd lose everything out of a phantom. But I do love the print. Congrats again.


----------



## fumi

cotonblanc said:


> My 2010 Luggage Small!  Been using this all day since Tuesday and I just cannot get over how handsome it is. It smells so good. I even buried my head deep in it to take a whiff! Am I the only one who does that? :giggles:



Congrats! It looks great! 
 You are definitely NOT the only one who does that! I do it all the time  Seriously, Celine leather smells intoxicating. I just can't get enough!


----------



## fumi

baileylab said:


> finally!!!!
> 
> thank you all to those who voted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/quick-phantom-croc-stamped-black-now-wait-navy-748894.html



Congrats! It's beautiful  I hope you get a lot of use out of it.




cj0617 said:


> Just received my Micro Coq in the mail.
> Still debating if I'm keeping or selling.



If you don't absolutely love it, maybe you should wait for something else better to come along. Good luck on your decision


----------



## baileylab

fumi said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful  I hope you get a lot of use out of it.



thanks, Fumi!


----------



## baileylab

theilnana said:


> No offense taken; I already have a mini luggage tote in black. I want my next luggage tote to be in color. I would love red but its near impossible to find. And I'm the kind of girl who needs a zipper, I'd lose everything out of a phantom. But I do love the print. Congrats again.



i used to stay away from open tops now i love them as i use a zipped bag organizer. it's actually to my benefit bec i can always flip the organizer so when it's closed the zipper stays in front. then i always secure it with a chain.

hope you find your dream phantom!


----------



## sofaa

My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)


----------



## am2022

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)


----------



## baileylab

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



oh my!!! breathtaking! congrats!


----------



## fumi

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



Congrats sofaa! What an awesome bag


----------



## Bling&Bags

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



WOAH!!! FAB! The black hardware just gives it more edge.... Droool.


----------



## its so you

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)


i love the black hardware too! congrats lady!


----------



## peironglow

sofaa said:
			
		

> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



Congrats! That was a such an excellent black beauty.. Wonder will that be ever repeated next season?


----------



## lovemyangels

Is that black metal color painted?  I thought metal colors are only gold and silver, unless the zippers and pull rings are made of by other non-metal material?


----------



## fumi

I was bored, so I matched some of my shoes with my Celine box bag


----------



## JoA

CeeJay said:


> So, most of you might remember that I had been anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Navy Luggage Envelope. Quelle surprise .. when I opened the dustbag, 'lo and behold .. an ANTHRA Luggage Envelope!
> 
> I'm just taking this as KISMET .. that somehow, the Navy wasn't meant to be .. so, here are the pics of my gorgey Anthra (sorry for the lousy pics, but we just moved into our new office space):


 
Wow!


----------



## shopaholicgirl9

cheoucheou said:


> My celine luggage family
> black small phantom, camel mini luggage, navy blue small phantom.


hi there, i just chanced upon this bag and i would like to ask you if I am a petite frame, should i go for the small phantom celine luggage or go for the mini? however, the only colour available for mini now is some olive and black one.. but the small phantom is black! so HOW???


----------



## purered720

Your classic box is gorgeous!!!
What's its color?
TIA



fumi said:


> I was bored, so I matched some of my shoes with my Celine box bag


----------



## fumi

purered720 said:


> Your classic box is gorgeous!!!
> What's its color?
> TIA



Thank you  The color is Hibiscus.


----------



## jasonwu

shopaholicgirl9 said:
			
		

> hi there, i just chanced upon this bag and i would like to ask you if I am a petite frame, should i go for the small phantom celine luggage or go for the mini? however, the only colour available for mini now is some olive and black one.. but the small phantom is black! so HOW???



I think micro or mini luggage would be better than the phantom for you.


----------



## peironglow

That was so lovely, fumi! The Hibiscus box is so matching with your CL shoes! 



fumi said:


> I was bored, so I matched some of my shoes with my Celine box bag


----------



## peironglow

I have long given up but i guess i am fated and so happy to own this candy bag ... still cant believe i got this  hope i am able to sleep tonight ... haha


----------



## fumi

peironglow said:


> That was so lovely, fumi! The Hibiscus box is so matching with your CL shoes!



Thank you peironglow!


----------



## corby

lola rose said:


> Here is my navy beauty



LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!!! how much did u got it for?


----------



## aidelao

My pouch has finally arrived... And so it completes the "pink family" lol


----------



## d00rvm

aidelao said:
			
		

> My pouch has finally arrived... And so it completes the "pink family" lol



You're missing my cabas in your family


----------



## peironglow

gorgeous on your Pink family!



aidelao said:


> View attachment 1721399
> 
> 
> My pouch has finally arrived... And so it completes the "pink family" lol


----------



## gwentan

aidelao said:
			
		

> My pouch has finally arrived... And so it completes the "pink family" lol



Pink makes me feel happy. 
Stunning collection and maybe a pink cabas to your Celine pink family?


----------



## aidelao

peironglow said:


> gorgeous on your Pink family!



thank you...celine just got me into it lol


----------



## aidelao

gwentan said:


> Pink makes me feel happy.
> Stunning collection and maybe a pink cabas to your Celine pink family?



i thought about that too...but rethinking i might have a hard time to get the handle on to my shoulder hahaha


----------



## onogan




----------



## angelamaz2

Love my hibiscus pink trio and wallet


----------



## ziadodina

angelamaz2 said:


> Love my hibiscus pink trio and wallet
> 
> View attachment 1731203



Wonderful wallet.....

Do you have pics of the inside?


----------



## angelamaz2

ziadodina said:
			
		

> Wonderful wallet.....
> 
> Do you have pics of the inside?



Thank u. Here's the inside pics


----------



## ziadodina

angelamaz2 said:


> Thank u. Here's the inside pics
> 
> View attachment 1731226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1731227



Many many thankssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

angelamaz2 said:


> Love my hibiscus pink trio and wallet
> 
> View attachment 1731203



Gorgeous choices!!!!  Congrats 

Hey...I have a cyclamen Bal RGGH too...mine is a Velo but it could have easily been the City RGGH.  We love the same pink hues I bet


----------



## _YiYi_

My new nano &#65306;&#65289;

M new here. I ask my frd to take this nano in NY but there is no tag.
My frd told me SA said it's "dune" while the receipt named it "beige"

I wanna "dune". So can anyone tell me wat color is it? &#8220;dune&#8221;or&#8220;beige&#8221;
thanks!!!

btw, does there have a "beige" in nano?


----------



## bsufku

_YiYi_ said:


> My new nano &#65306;&#65289;
> 
> M new here. I ask my frd to take this nano in NY but there is no tag.
> My frd told me SA said it's "dune" while the receipt named it "beige"
> 
> I wanna "dune". So can anyone tell me wat color is it? duneorbeige
> thanks!!!
> 
> btw, does there have a "beige" in nano?



There is a beige/camel nano, but this is defo dune  congrats on your new bag, you should post mod pics!


----------



## _YiYi_

:kiss: thanku~

n do you mean beige is camel?


----------



## am2022

This is dune!!! pretty!


----------



## _YiYi_

amacasa said:


> This is dune!!! pretty!


So happy!
Thank U my dear~


----------



## k*d

Here's the family!  
-2010 small Luggage with short handles in ivory suede & navy calfskin
-2011 gray clasp bag
-2012 royal blue Trapeze


----------



## bsufku

_YiYi_ said:


> :kiss: thanku~
> 
> n do you mean beige is camel?


 
There is a shade of beige in smooth leather that is commonly referred to as camel here on the forum, but I THINK the Celine tag might have it as taupe.


----------



## oahuforever

Hi gals,

I got my Micro luggage lately.


----------



## fumi

onogan said:


>



You have a great family!



angelamaz2 said:


> Love my hibiscus pink trio and wallet
> 
> View attachment 1731203



I love pink!


----------



## fumi

_YiYi_ said:


> My new nano &#65306;&#65289;
> 
> M new here. I ask my frd to take this nano in NY but there is no tag.
> My frd told me SA said it's "dune" while the receipt named it "beige"
> 
> I wanna "dune". So can anyone tell me wat color is it? duneorbeige
> thanks!!!
> 
> btw, does there have a "beige" in nano?



This is such a cute bag! The color and leather looks amazing!




k*d said:


> Here's the family!
> -2010 small Luggage with short handles in ivory suede & navy calfskin
> -2011 gray clasp bag
> -2012 royal blue Trapeze



Your family has great variety!




oahuforever said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I got my Micro luggage lately.



Beautiful color and picture!


----------



## k*d

Thanks fumi!


----------



## livingdoll

My first celine! nano luggage in navy blue


----------



## tamadi

livingdoll said:
			
		

> My first celine! nano luggage in navy blue



Looks black to me, but it's still gorgeous! I have mine in black =]


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

The posts by *Julia1979* are SPAMs!


----------



## <3 purses

livingdoll said:


> My first celine! nano luggage in navy blue


  congrats, I too recently acquired my first Celine, love her


----------



## <3 purses

oahuforever said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I got my Micro luggage lately.


Very nice bag, congrats. Would you please tell me the difference between the micro and mini luggage? thanks


----------



## allieallie

I never thought I'd love a celine luggage..but..now I've really fallen in love with it..


----------



## porpentine

allieallie said:


> I never thought I'd love a celine luggage..but..now I've really fallen in love with it..



I love this bag!  Is it a new season micro?  I notice that some micros have virtually no gap between the handles and the external zip pocket, while others like yours have a few centimetres gap.  I hope mine .... which I ordered for June ... will be like yours!


----------



## am2022

How do you like the hibiscus cabas? Any mod pic? Also
How much was this? Thanks!!!



d00rvm said:


> You're missing my cabas in your family
> 
> 
> View attachment 1722025


----------



## allieallie

porpentine said:


> I love this bag!  Is it a new season micro?  I notice that some micros have virtually no gap between the handles and the external zip pocket, while others like yours have a few centimetres gap.  I hope mine .... which I ordered for June ... will be like yours!



It's not the new season micro, çoz I like the smooth leather more than the drummed leather. 

Which micro did you order? Is it also black?


----------



## nana2604

My Trapeze terracota


----------



## kalugu

pretty.


----------



## porpentine

allieallie said:


> It's not the new season micro, çoz I like the smooth leather more than the drummed leather.
> 
> Which micro did you order? Is it also black?



I like smooth leather better too!  I ordered the new royal blue smooth micro.  Cant wait for them to start shipping ...!


----------



## oahuforever

<3 purses said:


> Very nice bag, congrats. Would you please tell me the difference between the micro and mini luggage? thanks



Micro is smaller in size. I am not sure if there is any other differences.


----------



## dododo

nana2604 said:


> My Trapeze terracota



Nice one! Love it!


----------



## ^^ty^^

It's my burgundy trapeze oh...  

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ikim23

ouuuu. love the green wings!  congrats on a beautiful bag *^^ty^^*


----------



## sammix3

^^ty^^ said:


> It's my burgundy trapeze oh...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Pretty!!


----------



## ^^ty^^

sammix3 said:


> Pretty!!



thank you...


----------



## puluthitam

Hi! Have been wanting to post my mini Celine collection, sorry for the poor quality as it was taken on the iphone.  As you can see, i am definitely obsessed over the RED.


----------



## cotonblanc

puluthitam said:


> Hi! Have been wanting to post my mini Celine collection, sorry for the poor quality as it was taken on the iphone.  As you can see, i am definitely obsessed over the RED.



Eeks, the photo didn't show! Let us see it... 

Here is my 2010 Small Luggage swallowing a rubber Eiffel Tower.


----------



## puluthitam

oops, picture showed at my end though. haha! Let me try to figure out. So noob of me. 


cotonblanc said:


> Eeks, the photo didn't show! Let us see it...
> 
> Here is my 2010 Small Luggage swallowing a rubber Eiffel Tower.


----------



## cotonblanc

puluthitam said:


> oops, picture showed at my end though. haha! Let me try to figure out. So noob of me.



Tell me 'bout it! I love the flat red hobo sling! Good choice. So understated.


----------



## puluthitam

oops, sorry for the first picture mishap, thanks to cotonblanc for informing me. Anyway, i have been wanting to post my mini Celine collection, sorry for the poor quality as it was taken on the iphone. As you can see, i am definitely obsessed over the RED. 

From left to right: 
Red pony-hair medium box bag, Mini shopper in cream from eons ago, Burgundy medium shoulder bag, burgundy trio bag and random church's shoes. 

Will try to do individual shots with my camera soon for a better reveal.


----------



## puluthitam

Me too, so far have not seen anyone carrying it in Singapore. I love your black mini, so cute with the eiffel tower sticking out of its "mouth". 





cotonblanc said:


> Tell me 'bout it! I love the flat red hobo sling! Good choice. So understated.


----------



## klow-chloe'

nana2604 said:


> My Trapeze terracota



Really love this combo so pretty, congratulations.


----------



## missdennies

that_girl said:


> Taupe!
> 
> I have also sprayed it will a whole can of Colonill Waterproofing spray and it has not changed the colour at all.



Hi! Just saw the pic of your Celine bag. Gorgeous bag. May I ask where you bought this from? Is there anywhere in Sydney that sells this? If so, may I ask how much? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sammix3

puluthitam said:


> oops, sorry for the first picture mishap, thanks to cotonblanc for informing me. Anyway, i have been wanting to post my mini Celine collection, sorry for the poor quality as it was taken on the iphone. As you can see, i am definitely obsessed over the RED.
> 
> From left to right:
> Red pony-hair medium box bag, Mini shopper in cream from eons ago, Burgundy medium shoulder bag, burgundy trio bag and random church's shoes.
> 
> Will try to do individual shots with my camera soon for a better reveal.



Great collection!


----------



## hotteapot

nana2604 said:


> My Trapeze terracota



Hi nana, we are bag twins!! Here is my trapeze terracotta in small size, purchased end of April


----------



## angelamaz2

The more I look at this combo the more I'm in love with it, especially after seeing a few reveals and modeling photos here at the forum.  My burgundy trapeze had to have it before another price increase.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Angela - Congratulations on the beautiful Burgundy trapeze 

Congrats to everyone on your new beauty!


----------



## angelamaz2

klow-chloe' said:
			
		

> Angela - Congratulations on the beautiful Burgundy trapeze
> 
> Congrats to everyone on your new beauty!



Thanks klow I'm happy with my collection now. Just gonna wait for my perfect blue b bag


----------



## gomargaret

First Celine purchase - tri color shoulder luggage tote... I'd this part of the winter/fall 2011 collection?


----------



## puluthitam

Thanks!! 



sammix3 said:


> Great collection!


----------



## qyy

I bought a celine bag on China market. it's not expensive but the quality is super


----------



## MegumiX

Shall we meet Ms. Exotic Python Celine Phantom Luggage. Just moved in 2 hours agoooo  Be nice to her will ya!!


----------



## aidelao

MegumiX said:


> Shall we meet Ms. Exotic Python Celine Phantom Luggage. Just moved in 2 hours agoooo  Be nice to her will ya!!



exotics to go~~~~~


----------



## mlemee

qyy said:


> I bought a celine bag on China market. it's not expensive but the quality is super



Are you saying you bought a fake Celine or you are surprised how good the quality a Celine bag is for around £1500?


----------



## moderngirl

just received my royal blue mini luggage from the nyc celine store! now brainstorming on outfits to go with my new lovely!


----------



## klow-chloe'

moderngirl said:


> just received my royal blue mini luggage from the nyc celine store! now brainstorming on outfits to go with my new lovely!
> 
> View attachment 1756342


 

That is absolutely stunning!
So beautiful congratulations.


----------



## qyy

mlemee said:


> Are you saying you bought a fake Celine or you are surprised how good the quality a Celine bag is for around £1500?


 I'm not that rich to by a bag with 1500 EURO, but I do love my Celine bag.


----------



## dyna212

I bought my Celine a new toy..


----------



## fumi

MegumiX said:


> Shall we meet Ms. Exotic Python Celine Phantom Luggage. Just moved in 2 hours agoooo  Be nice to her will ya!!



This bag has such a gorgeous exotic skin!



moderngirl said:


> just received my royal blue mini luggage from the nyc celine store! now brainstorming on outfits to go with my new lovely!
> 
> View attachment 1756342



What a beautiful color!


----------



## Perfect Day

MegumiX said:
			
		

> Shall we meet Ms. Exotic Python Celine Phantom Luggage. Just moved in 2 hours agoooo  Be nice to her will ya!!



totally beautiful in all ways


----------



## Bethc

My new royal blue mini


----------



## sammix3

Bethc said:


> My new royal blue mini



Congrats babe. She's beautiful!


----------



## joooleee

Won this vintage Celine 'Horse Carriage' box handbag! Just arrived today.


----------



## french affair

Camel mini luggage


----------



## french affair

camel box on holiday


----------



## sammix3

french affair said:


> camel box on holiday



I love the pics!


----------



## Bethc

sammix3 said:


> Congrats babe. She's beautiful!



Thank you!  I've been waiting for her for a few months!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Bethc said:


> My new royal blue mini



Very beautiful!! 

I absolutely adore this colour.


----------



## dyna212

Here is my micro luggage.


----------



## fumi

Bethc said:


> My new royal blue mini



Beautiful color!



french affair said:


> camel box on holiday



I love this box bag! Very cool pictures!


----------



## Jadorelv

jeeeska said:


> i accidentally posted these photos in a Balenciaga thread yesterday (i'm new to posting, i must've mixed up my open tabs :shame: )
> 
> but i really like photos i took so i thought i'd post them again  - in the correct thread this time haha
> 
> i bought both the tangerine and hibiscus from Neiman's about a month ago. i took them home to compare and i ended up choosing to keep the tangerine



Inside pics???


----------



## <3 purses

STD said:


> my first contribution...
> Excuse my english...i'm french
> fresh nano vermillion...i love it


 cutenessss! too cute, love the color


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

My baby is about 3 weeks old. After some extensive searching in stores in my area, I managed to grab the last one at Saks. Those mini luggage bags go fast


----------



## fumi

ya_weknoitsfake said:


> My baby is about 3 weeks old. After some extensive searching in stores in my area, I managed to grab the last one at Saks. Those mini luggage bags go fast



Very cool color scheme!


----------



## porpentine

Bethc said:


> My new royal blue mini



oh, so gorgeous!  Mod pics??  I can't wait to get mine


----------



## zoovee

dyna212 said:


> Here is my micro luggage.



hey i like the way u accessorize ur micro. =) thats creative!


----------



## zoovee

my 1st Celine ~~ Nano in Coquelicot


----------



## Mentalism

My one and only Celine baby - love her 
Looking for Celine Phantom Croc Stamp ... I want her to join us!!! 
Anybody knows where I can find it, in Europe?
Or if someone know if there is one in Hongkong or Singapore maybe?


----------



## Eli84

finally mine, navy blue mini


----------



## fumi

zoovee said:


> my 1st Celine ~~ Nano in Coquelicot



So cute and pretty color!


----------



## ffy22

french affair said:


> Camel mini luggage



Love this color!


----------



## ffy22

_YiYi_ said:


> My new nano &#65306;&#65289;
> 
> M new here. I ask my frd to take this nano in NY but there is no tag.
> My frd told me SA said it's "dune" while the receipt named it "beige"
> 
> I wanna "dune". So can anyone tell me wat color is it? duneorbeige
> thanks!!!
> 
> btw, does there have a "beige" in nano?



Hi There,
This looks like dune .


----------



## ffy22

aidelao said:


> View attachment 1721399
> 
> 
> My pouch has finally arrived... And so it completes the "pink family" lol



Love your pink family ! I just got the pink mini luggage as well. Really love the color although it is heavy. Enjoy!


----------



## zoovee

fumi said:


> So cute and pretty color!


Thanks Fumi!
Am carrying it everywhere i go!!


----------



## dyna212

zoovee said:


> hey i like the way u accessorize ur micro. =) thats creative!



Thank you. Glad you like it.


----------



## NeonLights

Eli84 said:


> finally mine, navy blue mini



Congrats.. I want a piece of the navy blue mini action


----------



## Eli84

NeonLights said:


> Congrats.. I want a piece of the navy blue mini action



Thank you, I'll post pics later


----------



## d00rvm

*Dear Celine LOVERS! WHO IS IN FOR A NEW CELINE REVEAL???
I will be back within 1,5 hour with my 2 brand new Celine Purchases*

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Reveal nr. 1!











Peekaboooooo! Which bag could this be?!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Finally got my stamped croc phantommmmm!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chocos

Sooo pretty!! Congrats..


----------



## d00rvm

Up 2 reveal number 2!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah! 
Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better

FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!



View attachment 1764813




View attachment 1764814




View attachment 1764815


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shopshopoholic

d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a beautiful jacket!!  Congrats!!


----------



## sophia_coppola

Eli84 said:


> finally mine, navy blue mini



great color!


----------



## fettfleck

d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgy! Love that happy face! Congratulations!


----------



## aidelao

THAT IS PRETTY, MAY I ASK WHERE DID YOU GET IT AND HOW MUCH DID YOU GET IT FOR ...THINKING OF GETTING ONE




d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

aidelao said:
			
		

> THAT IS PRETTY, MAY I ASK WHERE DID YOU GET IT AND HOW MUCH DID YOU GET IT FOR ...THINKING OF GETTING ONE



I got at it @ Caesar!  A high fashion brand store in Holland, rotterdam, with brands like Celine, ysl, givenchy, gucci, dolce & gabbana, lanvin and fendi! My favorite store
The price is was in euros 2600,-!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## am2022

both are lovely congrats!~!!


----------



## designerdiva40

d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow that is like the Bal one I have......you look gorgeous & the jacket really suits you.....congrats & it was well worth the wait


----------



## aidelao

thanks so much...hope i can find one here



d00rvm said:


> I got at it @ Caesar!  A high fashion brand store in Holland, rotterdam, with brands like Celine, ysl, givenchy, gucci, dolce & gabbana, lanvin and fendi! My favorite store
> The price is was in euros 2600,-!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## French75

My new diamond clutch


----------



## fettfleck

My new Céline Micro in smooth leather came today! Yai!


----------



## fumi

French75 said:


> My new diamond clutch



It looks so chic! I love this color combo!


----------



## sfb481

New addition just got this minimu today :
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9897&pictureid=93492:heart::happydance:

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9913&pictureid=93491


----------



## bsufku

sfb481 said:


> New addition just got this minimu today :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9897&pictureid=93492:heart::happydance:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9913&pictureid=93491


 

very nice! is this the almond nano?


----------



## sfb481

*bsufku* : very nice! is this the almond nano?

Thank you my dear. Yes, it's almond nano. This bag can fit a lot of stuff. I'm amazed!


----------



## ilovemylilo

*My new (to me) Mini Luggage in Coquelicot Red *
*(had to throw in my CL in the photo )*


----------



## fumi

ilovemylilo said:


> *My new (to me) Mini Luggage in Coquelicot Red *
> *(had to throw in my CL in the photo )*



What a great bag! The shoes and the bag make a cool combo!


----------



## d00rvm

Leaving for a birthday!
Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!

Have a great weekend everyone!

View attachment 1768470



View attachment 1768472










Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## iHeartCoCo

Received my 3 months early birthday gift from my generous husband... my first ever Celine Mini in Smooth Camel!


----------



## jacc

iHeartCoCo said:
			
		

> Received my 3 months early birthday gift from my generous husband... my first ever Celine Mini in Smooth Camel!



Congrats!!


----------



## Eli84

ilovemylilo said:


> *My new (to me) Mini Luggage in Coquelicot Red *
> *(had to throw in my CL in the photo )*



great pic, congrats!


----------



## Tingeling

French75 said:


> My new diamond clutch


 Aaaah, it is superb!!


----------



## Jlee1980

Mini & Micro Luggage Totes

Purchased a few weeks ago in Paris.

http://www.pearlsandgreentea.com


----------



## jlao

Just received my Royal Blue try-color mini from DF last week:

the blue is actually more saturated in real life...I love it!!!


----------



## 27leborse

The smaller one looks more like a nano, but photos can certainly be quite deceiving!


----------



## <3 purses

ilovemylilo said:


> *My new (to me) Mini Luggage in Coquelicot Red *
> *(had to throw in my CL in the photo )*


what a beauty, congrats


----------



## <3 purses

iHeartCoCo said:


> Received my 3 months early birthday gift from my generous husband... my first ever Celine Mini in Smooth Camel!


congrats and happy early bday


----------



## nynnemee

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


thats awesome


----------



## nynnemee

jlao said:


> Just received my Royal Blue try-color mini from DF last week:
> 
> the blue is actually more saturated in real life...I love it!!!


fresh


----------



## nynnemee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the Brown Luggage....the leather was a softer, delicate leather- it was truly beautiful, but I sent it back and purchased the envelope which should be coming any day now.  The reason being is that the outside pocket was too small, and I was not in love with the way the bag did not hold it's shape at all....it was not like some of the other leather I have seen IMHO.
> 
> Still though...a beautiful piece...


----------



## kiwishopper

jlao said:


> Just received my Royal Blue try-color mini from DF last week:
> 
> the blue is actually more saturated in real life...I love it!!!



The colours combo look great! You chose a lovely Celine


----------



## NeonLights

Picked up the cabas for a steal on sale .. pictured with my navy trio which i only used for the first time last week after 12mths in the wardrobe "gasp"!!


----------



## cotonblanc

NeonLights said:
			
		

> Picked up the cabas for a steal on sale .. pictured with my navy trio which i only used for the first time last week after 12mths in the wardrobe "gasp"!!



Interesting colour! Congrats. What's the colour code on the tag? Faintly looks like the dusty pink of last year...


----------



## Blurqueen

Hello Celine..


----------



## Whatthechanel

Got this baby today!
I prefer a mini for this color so we'll see if I decide to keep this baby or not, but either way I'm loving the color


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Got this baby today!
> I prefer a mini for this color so we'll see if I decide to keep this baby or not, but either way I'm loving the color



Is this the royal blue nano? I am in love! Is the hw gold?


----------



## Whatthechanel

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Is this the royal blue nano? I am in love! Is the hw gold?


Yes its the royal blue nano with gold hw. Did you end up emailing my SA about the wait-list?


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Yes its the royal blue nano with gold hw. Did you end up emailing my SA about the wait-list?



No I never did- I found a cobalt nano though! It will be coming in a few weeks hopefully and from the comparison swatches they are almost identical! Yours is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## NeonLights

cotonblanc said:


> Interesting colour! Congrats. What's the colour code on the tag? Faintly looks like the dusty pink of last year...



I just had a look it says peach.


----------



## fumi

Blurqueen said:


> Hello Celine..



Gorgeous color!



dustiiglitzxox said:


> Got this baby today!
> I prefer a mini for this color so we'll see if I decide to keep this baby or not, but either way I'm loving the color



so cute!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love Love Love your Celine Jacket!!! May I ask which size you have !? They are made small ... My store has a tan one in 40 & a black one in 36 on sale but I still find them too tight... I usually can fit in 38 for French sizing !


----------



## imlvholic

My triplets! Cobalt, Dune & Black MICROS


----------



## Cheercakes

imlvholic said:


> My triplets! Cobalt, Dune & Black MICROS


I love them!!


----------



## imlvholic

Cheercakes said:


> I love them!!



Thanks Cheercakes


----------



## ceeriley

My first Celine!


----------



## d00rvm

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Love Love Love your Celine Jacket!!! May I ask which size you have !? They are made small ... My store has a tan one in 40 & a black one in 36 on sale but I still find them too tight... I usually can fit in 38 for French sizing !



Thanks! I have a size 42! Hahahah I fitted a 40, but it's a fall/winter jacket so i wanted a size bigger so I can wear a sweater or any thick clothing underneath it
The French sizes are soooo small! But I'm glad I took one size larger.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have a size 42! Hahahah I fitted a 40, but it's a fall/winter jacket so i wanted a size bigger so I can wear a sweater or any thick clothing underneath it
> The French sizes are soooo small! But I'm glad I took one size larger.



Thanks for the advice! My local store has a black in 36 and a tan one in 40 and the store owner offers 50% off to me.... I can fit in a 40 with a tee but as you say I want to wear thicker clothing underneath, also the sleeves are a bit short...too bad I have to give up this real steal !


----------



## d00rvm

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! My local store has a black in 36 and a tan one in 40 and the store owner offers 50% off to me.... I can fit in a 40 with a tee but as you say I want to wear thicker clothing underneath, also the sleeves are a bit short...too bad I have to give up this real steal !



The sleeves are too short on any size of the jacket, It is ment to wear it like 3 quarter sleeves (or halfway to your arms, I dont't know the term / word in English I'm Dutch hahahaha)
I prefer them a bit shorter, it shows your jewelry in a nice subtile way, or a blouse of any long sleeved clothing piece you wear underneath it


----------



## shopshopoholic

ceeriley said:


> My first Celine!



Love it!!  Congrats!!


----------



## 7theaven

my bf bought this phantom cabas. the only one in Singapore. It's really gorgeous!!!


----------



## mlemee

The new baby. Love her like a new Birkin


----------



## cotonblanc

7theaven said:


> my bf bought this phantom cabas. the only one in Singapore. It's really gorgeous!!!



Hah, so the lovely Large size went to you! Glad he got it. I was just in the shop asking for a Large 



mlemee said:


> The new baby. Love her like a new Birkin



Love, love, love! This is still the first Phantom to tug my heart strings.

Here is its close relative, my cabas in stamped exotic.  And a bonus shy appearance of my friend's Khaki Luggage Phantom in smooth supple leather in the background.


----------



## NYbagaddict

My first Denim Celine


----------



## HeathJo

imlvholic said:


> My triplets! Cobalt, Dune & Black MICROS



Almost as cute as my twins 


ceeriley said:


> My first Celine!


GORGEOUS!!



7theaven said:


> my bf bought this phantom cabas. the only one in Singapore. It's really gorgeous!!!


Looks very cool--never seen that before. . .



mlemee said:


> The new baby. Love her like a new Birkin


As you should. . .



Love, love, love! This is still the first Phantom to tug my heart strings.

Here is its close relative, my cabas in stamped exotic.  And a bonus shy appearance of my friend's Khaki Luggage Phantom in smooth supple leather in the background. [/QUOTE]


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> Hah, so the lovely Large size went to you! Glad he got it. I was just in the shop asking for a Large
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love! This is still the first Phantom to tug my heart strings.
> 
> Here is its close relative, my cabas in stamped exotic.  And a bonus shy appearance of my friend's Khaki Luggage Phantom in smooth supple leather in the background.



been admiring your pics! if you don't mind, may i know what filter app do you use? :shame:


----------



## cotonblanc

purse-nality said:


> been admiring your pics! if you don't mind, may i know what filter app do you use? :shame:



hi there! i downloaded snapseed when it was free in the app store... best post production app. very organic feel.  your large trio makes me want one too but my girl friends say i need a larger one. :x ugh.


----------



## eriko86

my black smooth mini, so happy!
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p372/eriko086/IMG_0429.jpg


----------



## eriko86

eriko86 said:


> my black smooth mini, so happy!
> http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p372/eriko086/IMG_0429.jpg


managed to attach picture, sorry i am new here, still getting used to posting!


----------



## t_lo

eriko86 said:


> managed to attach picture, sorry i am new here, still getting used to posting!


 
congratulations!!  beautiful bag


----------



## Halothane

my new fluo pink with rose tyrien birkin 30cm


----------



## eriko86

t_lo said:


> congratulations!!  beautiful bag



Thank you!


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> hi there! i downloaded snapseed when it was free in the app store... best post production app. very organic feel.  your large trio makes me want one too but my girl friends say i need a larger one. :x ugh.



Super thanks! I'm on it! They have a coveteur-ish feel 

Nah! I luv luv the trio on guys!


----------



## allthatleather

Halothane said:


> my new fluo pink with rose tyrien birkin 30cm



Love your B rose tyrien


----------



## allthatleather

Just a regular grained black leather nano.

Currently eyeing the phantom grey with blue piping!


----------



## am2022

I am seriously contemplating getting this in burgundy and seeing the inside... i think im sold!



sarah7487 said:


> My beloved Doctor's bag
> iPad inside to show the space


----------



## am2022

LOVELY LADIES.... Any mod pics of the under the radar bag DOCTOR"S bag???

I think i really need it in my life but can't somehow look up pics on how bulky this bag is!!!


----------



## Accessorized

amacasa said:


> LOVELY LADIES.... Any mod pics of the under the radar bag DOCTOR"S bag???
> 
> I think i really need it in my life but can't somehow look up pics on how bulky this bag is!!!


 
My SA had this bag in her store a week or so ago - on sale for $1159 from $2900 original price. Here is a modeling pic and others she sent me. Hope this helps. It doesn't look bulky at all to me - looks almost dainty/ladylike but roomy too. I can share her info if you'd like to call and see if the bag is still available. Don't you looove the leather lining?? Dreamy...


----------



## am2022

thanks so much.
is this the small or large?  this helps a lot .


Accessorized said:


> My SA had this bag in her store a week or so ago - on sale for $1159 from $2900 original price. Here is a modeling pic and others she sent me. Hope this helps. It doesn't look bulky at all to me - looks almost dainty/ladylike but roomy too. I can share her info if you'd like to call and see if the bag is still available. Don't you looove the leather lining?? Dreamy...


----------



## Accessorized

amacasa said:


> thanks so much.
> is this the small or large? this helps a lot .


 
The SA said it was about 14 inches long, but seemed to be guessing, not actually measuring. I passed on the bag so didn't pursue exact measurements.  If you like, you can call Becca the designer handbag manager at Nordstrom Natick MA, at 508-318-2600 ext 1258. She's wonderful to work with!


----------



## Momma Leanne

2012 Celine Royal Blue Phantom


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

My 2nd Celine handbag... Large Moc Croc. Thank you to one of the TPF ladies!

I love it!!!


----------



## binky

AxessoryCrazy said:


> My 2nd Celine handbag... Large Moc Croc. Thank you to one of the TPF ladies!
> 
> I love it!!!



Gorgeous! If you don't mind, how tall are you? I tried on a small and it looked a tad small. Thinking I will need a large.


----------



## luxforlessams17

Jawbreaking! soon i will post


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

binky said:


> Gorgeous! If you don't mind, how tall are you? I tried on a small and it looked a tad small. Thinking I will need a large.





Thank you!
It really is big! I am only 5'6 tall but I always go for the biggest.


----------



## binky

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Thank you!
> It really is big! I am only 5'6 tall but I always go for the biggest.



You look great together  Love it!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

binky said:


> You look great together  Love it!



Let us know and post pics of what you end up getting...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

celine box medium in plum/burgundy from FW 2010






worn sling


----------



## craziepink

MegumiX said:


> Shall we meet Ms. Exotic Python Celine Phantom Luggage. Just moved in 2 hours agoooo  Be nice to her will ya!!


that is SOOOO AMAZING!!!!!!!!! i'm a huge sucker for python and LOVE the phantom design. i think i just died seeing that!


----------



## sophia_coppola

seahorseinstripes said:


> celine box medium in plum/burgundy from FW 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn sling



you look great!


----------



## Tingeling

seahorseinstripes said:


> celine box medium in plum/burgundy from FW 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn sling



Wow, It's fantastic


----------



## Tingeling

Lagre Black box, calf leather


----------



## seahorseinstripes

sophia_coppola said:


> you look great!





Tingeling said:


> Wow, It's fantastic




thanks girls 
*Tingeling* LOVE IT!!! i like the large one, can it fits an ipad?


----------



## Tingeling

seahorseinstripes said:


> thanks girls
> *Tingeling* LOVE IT!!! i like the large one, can it fits an ipad?



Hi, yes, I belive it can, not sure with an iPad cover, but if you have just the iPad I think it will fit fine!


----------



## porpentine

Tingeling said:
			
		

> Hi, yes, I belive it can, not sure with an iPad cover, but if you have just the iPad I think it will fit fine!



Cool! Is it heavy when in use?


----------



## Tingeling

porpentine said:


> Cool! Is it heavy when in use?



I am actually surprised that it is not heavier because both outside and inside is all leather! But it is not that heavy at all!


----------



## dyna212

Micro Celine Luggage


----------



## NoLaTyra

Halothane said:


> my new fluo pink with rose tyrien birkin 30cm



very pretty


----------



## Pazdzernika

dyna212 said:
			
		

> Micro Celine Luggage



Beautiful! Do I spy a L'Art Indien des plaines twilly?


----------



## Tingeling

dyna212 said:


> Micro Celine Luggage


 
Beautiful , love the scarf as well, so pretty


----------



## dyna212

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Do I spy a L'Art Indien des plaines twilly?



Yes good spotting!


----------



## dyna212

Tingeling said:
			
		

> Beautiful , love the scarf as well, so pretty



Thank you Tingeling


----------



## LV.

How much does a Celine Mini Luggage go for today?


----------



## Kgcl

Dune Mini and Terracotta Nano =**)


----------



## addictedtoshoes

wow theyre all gorgeous!! cant wait to get myself one!


----------



## LV.

dyna212 said:


> Micro Celine Luggage


Beautiful color


----------



## louien

Kgcl said:


> Dune Mini and Terracotta Nano =**)


----------



## allthatleather

Kgcl said:
			
		

> Dune Mini and Terracotta Nano =**)



I don't normally adore tricolors but i have to say your terracotta is very beautiful.


----------



## Kgcl

Thank you . My overtime paid off lol


----------



## pipou

Love it!


----------



## sammix3

kgcl said:


> dune mini and terracotta nano =**)



love!!!


----------



## dyna212

A little flower on the robotic face.


----------



## twilldy

moderngirl said:


> just received my royal blue mini luggage from the nyc celine store! now brainstorming on outfits to go with my new lovely!
> 
> View attachment 1756342



STUNNING ! I have added your blog to my list of favorites on my blog ! All your photos are stunning


----------



## sammix3

dyna212 said:


> A little flower on the robotic face.



Aw how cute


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

dyna212 said:


> Micro Celine Luggage



Great Color!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Kgcl said:


> Dune Mini and Terracotta Nano =**)


Amazing


----------



## Louboufan

Halothane said:


> my new fluo pink with rose tyrien birkin 30cm


----------



## Louboufan

Momma Leanne said:


> 2012 Celine Royal Blue Phantom


----------



## sapi3512

My latest acquisitions... 

I bought the Nano at Bergdorf Goodman NYC. At that time tricolor was the only color they had... I would love the solid color ones that they came out for the fall but since I have this one it won't happen for next few years. 

And my husband really got into the smiling robot face so we got the Mini one from Celine boutique NYC.  Laduree shop next door was an added bonus~~


----------



## sapi3512

Kgcl said:


> Dune Mini and Terracotta Nano =**)


Got same duo but in green tone~~ yay duo~!!!


----------



## its so you

dyna212 said:


> A little flower on the robotic face.



is your bag dune w/gold hardware?


----------



## Kgcl

sapi3512 said:


> Got same duo but in green tone~~ yay duo~!!!




Its love.


----------



## luckybiscuit

My celine!


----------



## melodysaw

Like you photos.
Where is the  coffee place located?


cotonblanc said:


> hah, so the lovely large size went to you! Glad he got it. I was just in the shop asking for a large
> 
> 
> 
> love, love, love! This is still the first phantom to tug my heart strings.
> 
> Here is its close relative, my cabas in stamped exotic. :d and a bonus shy appearance of my friend's khaki luggage phantom in smooth supple leather in the background.


----------



## moderngirl

twilldy said:


> STUNNING ! I have added your blog to my list of favorites on my blog ! All your photos are stunning



thank you so much!


----------



## Shadowevil

purse-nality said:


> posting comparison pic of 2 oranges: Luggage Zip vs. Envelope...



May I know what's the color on the right one?


----------



## PLc627

Love at first sight! &#128525;


----------



## t_lo

PLc627 said:


> View attachment 1823823
> 
> 
> Love at first sight! &#55357;&#56845;


 
congratulations, that red is absolutely stunning!!  is that a shoulder luggage?


----------



## xDaisy

Hi!! Im planning to get a mini but I just can't decide on the colour. I love dune, camel and red. My concern is that red is a little hard to match on outfits that I wore. But I just love how the colour look. Its stunning!! As for dune and camel im not sure about how the colour look like in person. I choose this 2 colors because I think its easier to match? As I hope to use it as a everyday bag. Any suggestion? TIA


----------



## jacknoy

I like the Camel! Can match with anything &#9786;


----------



## xDaisy

jacknoy said:


> I like the Camel! Can match with anything &#9786;



Hi Jacknoy! Thanks for the reply May I
ask is dune colour near to camel?


----------



## jacknoy

xDaisy said:
			
		

> Hi Jacknoy! Thanks for the reply May I
> ask is dune colour near to camel?



Yes a bit lighter than camel


----------



## PLc627

t_lo said:
			
		

> congratulations, that red is absolutely stunning!!  is that a shoulder luggage?



Its the mini luggage!  i see that alot of girls compain that it is heavy but i dont think it is. I actually think its the perfect size. And im pretty short. 5'0.


----------



## PLc627

xDaisy said:
			
		

> Hi!! Im planning to get a mini but I just can't decide on the colour. I love dune, camel and red. My concern is that red is a little hard to match on outfits that I wore. But I just love how the colour look. Its stunning!! As for dune and camel im not sure about how the colour look like in person. I choose this 2 colors because I think its easier to match? As I hope to use it as a everyday bag. Any suggestion? TIA



It doesnt wht you wear. The purse is going to make you look good no matter what!!!


----------



## xDaisy

Hello! Any SA email in Paris that I could enquire about the stock there?


----------



## xDaisy

PLc627 said:


> It doesnt wht you wear. The purse is going to make you look good no matter what!!!



Good! I will go for it then! Thanks


----------



## Fabulously Me

I just got the camel mini luggage today.  It is FABULOUS in person, and it literally goes with almost everything you can think of.  Richer hue than the dune.  Every girl should have one red bag, but the camel in this mini luggage style is truly timeless.  If you're not really a "red bag" girl, then you're not going to wear the red version as much and should buy a red bag in a brand that doesn't make you feel guilty if it's in the closet 99% of the time.  Just my thoughts


----------



## aritziababe

I was just doing a reveal in H thread and realized my CELINE PHANTOM is just beside it. So I might as well post the pic here! Just got the Celine bag couple days ago.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !




with my 35prune Birkin


----------



## jtcasas

cotonblanc said:


> will private message you the username! haha. the picture is three months old so it must be the spring and summer shipment! i was at the store just now and they had the dégradé python mini. very nice!



What's the username? I'd love to follow her!


----------



## Mew12

Out to eat with Celine.


----------



## xDaisy

Hi there! Anyone know if is possible to be in the waiting list or reserve the bags if i call up the store in paris?


----------



## aritziababe

xDaisy said:


> Hi there! Anyone know if is possible to be in the waiting list or reserve the bags if i call up the store in paris?



 There is no wait list for las Vegas Barneys NY. Try giving them a call. I got mine from there few days ago n they have tons of stocks!


----------



## 4Elegance

3H4GOOD said:
			
		

> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7747819252/
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45289507@N02/7748030544/



Oh this is beautiful. Love the Celine and Hermes


----------



## fumi

3H4GOOD said:


> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin



The forest green looks gorgeous!


----------



## jjgarrison

My new FW2012 Trapeze in Jungle. She is absolutely gorgeous and I'm in love with how comfortable it feels on my shoulder using the shoulder strap after stuffing in a thin baby blanket, a travel wallet, sunglasses, an iPad in a case, and my gigantic key ring set. . 

Please disregard how comfy I look in my mod pic. Driving around Seattle metro area for more than two hours in traffic searching for this bag with a toddler didn't help. Lol.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

4Elegance said:


> Oh this is beautiful. Love the Celine and Hermes



Thank you.  Love your avatar celine too.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

fumi said:


> The forest green looks gorgeous!



Thank you , Fumi.


----------



## xDaisy

Today, 02:51 PM	 * #2851
xDaisy
Member
*
Joined: Aug 2012
Posts: 14

Hi all! Anyone have any idea what's the following item code number??? I will be calling the store at Paris to enquire about the stock.
Please help. Thanks all!  greatly appreciated !!

Mini luggage in drummed leather coquelicot
Mini luggage in dune (not sure about the leather)
   *


----------



## 4Elegance

3H4GOOD said:


> Thank you.  Love your avatar celine too.



Thank you.  Every time I look at a Celine Luggage they make me smile


----------



## <3 purses

jjgarrison said:


> My new FW2012 Trapeze in Jungle. She is absolutely gorgeous and I'm in love with how comfortable it feels on my shoulder using the shoulder strap after stuffing in a thin baby blanket, a travel wallet, sunglasses, an iPad in a case, and my gigantic key ring set. .
> 
> Please disregard how comfy I look in my mod pic. Driving around Seattle metro area for more than two hours in traffic searching for this bag with a toddler didn't help. Lol.


 love the bag, and your outfit is very cute


----------



## <3 purses

3H4GOOD said:


> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bags, droolinggggg


----------



## dottyback

Hello ladies

Sharing my recent 'acquisition' with you


----------



## 3H4GOOD

<3 purses said:


> 3H4GOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bags, droolinggggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , purses.
> 1 celine  luggage and 1 Birkin are enough for me  . only2  purses,
Click to expand...


----------



## 3H4GOOD

dottyback said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sharing my recent 'acquisition' with you



Love the color . What color is it ?


----------



## dottyback

3H4GOOD said:


> Love the color . What color is it ?


 
it's burgundy


----------



## chanelholic2009

cant seem to post my royal blue phantom


----------



## Fabulously Me

I can't seem to post pics of my Camel Mini luggage or grey croc stamped phantom bags.  If anyone has any fall pics with these bags, please post so I can have ideas of what to wear with these beauties for the fall!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sacheung2053

My new Phantom and Nano is Royal Blue 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/552076_782322063249_721462276_n.jpg


----------



## sacheung2053

My new Phantom and Nano in Royal Blue, such a lovely color


----------



## brknchc

Daphs said:
			
		

> Love the canvas one! Am waiting for stock in London. Love the yellow too, congratulations on your purchases!



Thanks, they were very useful and fun.  Hope you got the canvas 2-tone already.


----------



## fumi

sacheung2053 said:


> My new Phantom and Nano in Royal Blue, such a lovely color



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## ddgladiva

3H4GOOD said:


> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin



Wow, this tri color is so gorgeous ! I just love them and want one so bad, but I promised myself that my next bag would be all black because I needed a good black bag-so I purchased the all black one, but the tri color is always on my mind.  Of course I love the Hermes too


----------



## ddgladiva

PLc627 said:


> View attachment 1823823
> 
> 
> Love at first sight! &#128525;



OMG, this takes my breath away. I love the color !  Is this the shoulder luggage? If so, I love it in red.  I bought a black one in Monte Carlo when on vacation because they didnt have any of the minis, but don't really like mine for some reason.   I ended up finding and buying a mini here, now I don't know what to do with the shoulder one ???  It looks better in red for some reason to me


----------



## ddgladiva

Momma Leanne said:


> 2012 Celine Royal Blue Phantom



Stunning !!!


----------



## ddgladiva

Blurqueen said:


> Hello Celine..



OMG, this bag is so sexy ! I love the colors.  Is this the shoulder luggage ?


----------



## ddgladiva

jlao said:


> Just received my Royal Blue try-color mini from DF last week:
> 
> the blue is actually more saturated in real life...I love it!!!



Wow, I love this bag ! I saw it and wanted it, but decided to get all black.  How is the maintenance of the suede so far ?


----------



## ddgladiva

Mentalism said:


> My one and only Celine baby - love her
> Looking for Celine Phantom Croc Stamp ... I want her to join us!!!
> Anybody knows where I can find it, in Europe?
> Or if someone know if there is one in Hongkong or Singapore maybe?



Love this color combo !  How do you maintain the lighter colors of the bag ?


----------



## ddgladiva

moderngirl said:


> just received my royal blue mini luggage from the nyc celine store! now brainstorming on outfits to go with my new lovely!
> 
> View attachment 1756342



She's gorgeous ! Congrats !


----------



## stephci

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1764804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got my stamped croc phantommmmm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using purseforum


 
love that


----------



## ddgladiva

peironglow said:


> I have long given up but i guess i am fated and so happy to own this candy bag ... still cant believe i got this  hope i am able to sleep tonight ... haha



This color is beautiful, never seen it before.  What color is this ?


----------



## ddgladiva

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



Wow, lucky you !  Congrats !


----------



## ddgladiva

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1700979
> 
> 
> My fluo orange mini. I bought it November use it none stop since I'm so happy I didn't bought another color, where I'm leaving it's just none stop summer so it's year around bag! Love:$



Wow, stunning !


----------



## ddgladiva

Bling&Bags said:


> My new phantom arrived to me so carefully and protectively wrapped from Aloha Rag. Both me and mom were super excited to unwrap and see this gorgeous bag!



Congrat ! This is a beautiful color ! What's the name of this color ?


----------



## Cshotcoco

ddgladiva said:


> Wow, stunning !


Nice love the color.


----------



## NikitaC

Can u guess which one is my first trapeze?


----------



## Louboufan

<3 purses said:


> 3H4GOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bags, droolinggggg
Click to expand...


----------



## Blurqueen

ddgladiva said:


> OMG, this bag is so sexy ! I love the colors.  Is this the shoulder luggage ?



Yes! This is the shoulder luggage...


----------



## ddgladiva

Blurqueen said:


> Yes! This is the shoulder luggage...



I have a shoulder luggage in all black, but don't really like it.  Your bag looks much better in these colors


----------



## 3H4GOOD

ddgladiva said:


> Wow, this tri color is so gorgeous ! I just love them and want one so bad, but I promised myself that my next bag would be all black because I needed a good black bag-so I purchased the all black one, but the tri color is always on my mind.  Of course I love the Hermes too



thank you.  I  promised myself the same thing before I saw this bag: Black bag for my next bag.  Well, I broke my promise. I've found an excuse for myself that you always can get a black bag anytime.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

Louboufan said:


> <3 purses said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Goyardloverxoxo

Got this two weeks a go... Celine Cabas phantom in Navy ...


----------



## sfb481

Goyardloverxoxo said:


> Got this two weeks a go... Celine Cabas phantom in Navy ...


Beautiful. One of my list. Congratulation!


----------



## mirabellesmile

Blacks.

I find the trapeze very inconvenient to use though. Like when I'm not using the long strap and i have to get my wallet out while walking, its like everything inside has a chance of spilling out. 

The luggage, a whole different story though, it goes so well with everything!


----------



## cotonblanc

Not mine but I'm loving this medium Box in lizard! Is this a new colour for vintage lizard? This was snapped at Selfridges by http://web.stagram.com/n/instant_couture


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Goyardloverxoxo said:


> Got this two weeks a go... Celine Cabas phantom in Navy ...


 
Love it!!!! I just bought a trapeze and although I have not recieved it yet, I am adding the cabas to my wish list.


----------



## Goyardloverxoxo

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> Love it!!!! I just bought a trapeze and although I have not recieved it yet, I am adding the cabas to my wish list.



Thanks  I'm a male and I love using it for my everyday on the go. The leather on the cabas phantom is a log thicker then the regular cabas


----------



## Goyardloverxoxo

sfb481 said:
			
		

> Beautiful. One of my list. Congratulation!



Thanks


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

i think its 6 months old appx but still my fav bag, love the colour


----------



## Princessze

I wish to hv one Celine luggage tote !! May I know the current price of it?


----------



## Happy Luppy

My new and precious to me, Orange Trio


----------



## ellebelle89

hello! this is my first post! I thought I'd share some pictures of my bucket bag i bought about 2 and a half months ago.  I've been 'wearing' it every day this summer!  xE


----------



## patyong

Happy Luppy said:


> My new and precious to me, Orange Trio


Nice one!


----------



## jamberry

It's Christmas!


----------



## ikim23

*yoyoyoyaha* what is this colour called?



yoyoyoyaha said:


> i think its 6 months old appx but still my fav bag, love the colour


----------



## fumi

jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!



They are both very pretty bags!


----------



## unoma

jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!



I am so jealous


----------



## am2022

so very pretty!!!  where did you end up snagging the jungle???




jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

ikim23 said:


> *yoyoyoyaha* what is this colour called?



Khaki


----------



## jamberry

amacasa said:


> so very pretty!!!  where did you end up snagging the jungle???


Thank you all!  I happened to find the jungle through Celine store @ Miami-


----------



## PLc627

ddgladiva said:
			
		

> OMG, this takes my breath away. I love the color !  Is this the shoulder luggage? If so, I love it in red.  I bought a black one in Monte Carlo when on vacation because they didnt have any of the minis, but don't really like mine for some reason.   I ended up finding and buying a mini here, now I don't know what to do with the shoulder one ???  It looks better in red for some reason to me



When i brought it the saleman said it was the mini? It does look huge but its really not in person.


----------



## HandbagAngel

ellebelle89 said:


> hello! this is my first post! I thought I'd share some pictures of my bucket bag i bought about 2 and a half months ago. I've been 'wearing' it every day this summer! xE


 
Very very nice!  Congratulation!


----------



## Seedlessplum

jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!



I'm so envious of your celines.
Everyday can be Christmas with these beauties


----------



## Myrkur

ellebelle89 said:


> hello! this is my first post! I thought I'd share some pictures of my bucket bag i bought about 2 and a half months ago.  I've been 'wearing' it every day this summer!  xE



This model reminds me of LV Noe


----------



## Myrkur

jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!



Beautiful colors


----------



## eter69nity

jamberry said:
			
		

> It's Christmas!



I wanna get that jungle color!!! it's almost impossible to locate one!! which season was it from?? &#128521;&#9786;


----------



## sayingido

MY coquelicot red micro luggage and royale blue luggage


----------



## Seedlessplum

So beautiful! These are TDF!



sayingido said:


> MY coquelicot red micro luggage and royale blue luggage


----------



## chunkylover53

My newest Celine, small phantom in beige from the wonderful ******:


----------



## ikim23

gorgeous! congrats!! it's a beautiful colour.. 


chunkylover53 said:


> My newest Celine, small phantom in beige from the wonderful ******:


----------



## t_lo

chunkylover53 said:


> My newest Celine, small phantom in beige from the wonderful ******:



BEAUTIFUL!! love this phantom. i had no idea Erica carried Celine, that's awesome!

enjoy your new bag


----------



## jamberry

chunkylover53 said:


> My newest Celine, small phantom in beige from the wonderful ******:



What a beauty!  I like this smaller phantom size.  Will have to keep my eye out for one  ENJOY!


----------



## Yoda143

Khaki Small Trapeze


----------



## Yoda143

Micro Luggage


----------



## blairxoxo

so pretty!! let me know how you like this bag!!
i have the mini and interested in buying a trapeze.



nana2604 said:


> My Trapeze terracota


----------



## nana2604

blairxoxo said:


> so pretty!! let me know how you like this bag!!
> i have the mini and interested in buying a trapeze.



Hi there, I like this bag a lot especially because it's got the long strap, but I still find the mini to be more user friendly and not as high maintenance


----------



## RandySuazo

Amazing...............


----------



## iixbrianxii

jamberry said:


> It's Christmas!




that red colored one


----------



## iixbrianxii

<3 purses said:


> 3H4GOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tri color Mini :forest green, gray, black. love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my 35prune Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bags, droolinggggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that green! wouldn't usually go for a green bag, but it works effortlessly with that bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellymarie1537

I was debating between the trapeze and the Boston. I got the Boston (should be home soon) and was gonna get the trapeze or the phantom. But I can see how it'd be super hard to keep things in. So, phantom it is. 




mirabellesmile said:


> Blacks.
> 
> I find the trapeze very inconvenient to use though. Like when I'm not using the long strap and i have to get my wallet out while walking, its like everything inside has a chance of spilling out.
> 
> The luggage, a whole different story though, it goes so well with everything!


----------



## corie_miguel

sayingido said:


> MY coquelicot red micro luggage and royale blue luggage


 
Oh my goodness!  They are so lovely!


----------



## corie_miguel

ddgladiva said:


> Wow, stunning !


 
so fab!


----------



## Whatthechanel

My fluo pink and royal blue nano


----------



## Bag_wifey

Royal Blue, Dune and Red... and Tricolor Beige


----------



## corie_miguel

That's an awesome collection Claudine. I love all the colors. I'm envious.


----------



## fumi

dustiiglitzxox said:


> My fluo pink and royal blue nano



So cute! I love the colors.


----------



## fumi

Bag_wifey said:


> Royal Blue, Dune and Red... and Tricolor Beige



You have a great collection!


----------



## myism

NikitaC said:


> Can u guess which one is my first trapeze?



love both of them. so pretty !!!!


----------



## NikitaC

myism said:
			
		

> love both of them. so pretty !!!!



Thx ^_^


----------



## Sweetyqbk

dyna212 said:
			
		

> A little flower on the robotic face.



Hiiii wondering what scarf / twilly you used to make this???  It looks great. What company makes the scarves?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

dyna212 said:
			
		

> Here is my micro luggage.



Hiiii wondering what scarf / twilly u are using? What company makes them?


----------



## first chanel

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


So gorgeous! The leopard is amazing...


----------



## first chanel

What an amazing collection - a work of art that's beautiful to just look at!


----------



## first chanel

fumi said:


> So cute! I love the colors.


I just love that blue...I hope you have some beautiful blue gloves for winter!


----------



## Trulyblessed614

Simply gorgeous! May I ask where you got this scraf from... It's to die for ?


----------



## Trulyblessed614

Luv your mico with the scarfs so pretty!


----------



## Sugarhoney

My Celine babies....black & camel !! Bought them a few months back.


----------



## Sugarhoney

Sugarhoney said:
			
		

> My Celine babies....black & camel !! Bought them a few months back.



Opps sorry attached fren's baby photo by accident!


----------



## cotonblanc

My Winter 2011 Bi-cabas in Havana! Sadly he has braved a few encounters with mild showers. Hehe.


----------



## yakusoku.af

My new Celine Trapeze in vermilion 
My TJ Maxx find


----------



## *Sai*




----------



## mrsMP

Sugarhoney said:
			
		

> My Celine babies....black & camel !! Bought them a few months back.



The camel is sooo pretty! Is this a micro or mini? Would you mind sharing how tall you are?  thanks in advance


----------



## NikitaC

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My new Celine Trapeze in vermilion
> My TJ Maxx find



WOW I have the same new black mini with orange pipping as shown in the pic ^o^(*^_^*)


----------



## yakusoku.af

NikitaC said:
			
		

> WOW I have the same new black mini with orange pipping as shown in the pic ^o^(*^_^*)



Mine is navy with orange and it's a phantom. I think I have a thing for wings haha


----------



## fettfleck

Micro went shopping with me.


----------



## Bag_wifey

fettfleck said:
			
		

> Micro went shopping with me.



Nice


----------



## NikitaC

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Mine is navy with orange and it's a phantom. I think I have a thing for wings haha



Haha&#65292;do u mind posting a pic&#65311;can't wait to see lol&#65281;


----------



## NikitaC

*Sai* said:
			
		

>



Nice vermillion mini&#65292;suit u perfectly&#65281;(-_^)


----------



## lauren_blair

Hi! Im new to this forum and I was hoping if someone can help me identify if this celine mini luggage is authentic just by looking at this pic. I would appreciate any insight. Thanks!!


----------



## 4Elegance

fettfleck said:
			
		

> Micro went shopping with me.



Don't you love this mini?  We are bag twins and I adore mine.


----------



## fettfleck

Bag_wifey said:


> Nice



Thank you!


----------



## Couture_CL

I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style


----------



## corie_miguel

Couture_CL said:
			
		

> I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style



Adorable! Isn't it difficult to match with your get up?


----------



## Couture_CL

corie_miguel said:


> Adorable! Isn't it difficult to match with your get up?



It is a statement bag for sure, the color especially. I mean, it is like wearing a big sparkly piece of jewelry, no one even pays attention to my clothes 

I have been a neutral color kinda girl, with lots of beige/camel/black color bags and clothes, but I took a risk with Celine because I think the phantom has such a unique design that the bright colors really brings out the details much better.


----------



## corie_miguel

Couture_CL said:
			
		

> It is a statement bag for sure, the color especially. I mean, it is like wearing a big sparkly piece of jewelry, no one even pays attention to my clothes
> 
> I have been a neutral color kinda girl, with lots of beige/camel/black color bags and clothes, but I took a risk with Celine because I think the phantom has such a unique design that the bright colors really brings out the details much better.



For someone with a conservative taste like me  it is a big leap to try out bold colors like cobalt blue, vermillion and even citron but I do agree with you, it's a statement purse with a unique design. Thank you, it's a big help.


----------



## fettfleck

4Elegance said:


> Don't you love this mini?  We are bag twins and I adore mine.



I do!  It is such a fabulous bag - matches everything and never full! Congrats to yours!


----------



## am2022

congrats.. such a lovely color.. very pretty!



Couture_CL said:


> I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style


----------



## mistyknightwin

Be still my beating heart!!!!! 


Couture_CL said:


> I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style


----------



## MioS

Hi Guys,

I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.


----------



## d00rvm

MioS said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.



Lovelyyyy! I have the black stamped croc!
It's my favorite bag for the last 2 months
Since my first Celine purchase (a black mini luggage) I'm obsesseddd! I now own 3 Celine bags and some Celine clothing!


----------



## MioS

d00rvm said:


> Lovelyyyy! I have the black stamped croc!
> It's my favorite bag for the last 2 months
> Since my first Celine purchase (a black mini luggage) I'm obsesseddd! I now own 3 Celine bags and some Celine clothing!


Hi there, 

I'm glad to hear your compliment. I'm in love with this bag and black stamped croc was the one I was thinking but couldn't get  and I think my next one will be the Mini Luggage suede and leather mixed


----------



## corie_miguel

MioS said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.



It's so pretty. Is the color Souris?


----------



## MioS

corie_miguel said:


> It's so pretty. Is the color Souris?


I guess so. It's kinda light gray.


----------



## Ange-

MioS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.


Nice colour, very versatile.


----------



## KariW

Great color!


----------



## KariW

fettfleck said:


> Micro went shopping with me.



I am looking for a black micro! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mallhaciel

A Céline black suede diamond clutch for my bday:

Pic on my blog here: http://mallhaciel.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/recent-new-purchase-celine-diamond-clutch/


----------



## MioS

MioS said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.



hi guys, just a quick question. I realized that my phantom bag doesn't have the stamped Celine logo in front near top handle, is that normal? Please help.
Many thanks girls


----------



## d00rvm

MioS said:
			
		

> hi guys, just a quick question. I realized that my phantom bag doesn't have the stamped Celine logo in front near top handle, is that normal? Please help.
> Many thanks girls



It's normal on the stamped printed celine phantom bags!
My croc stamped in black also doesn't have the celine logo on the front of the bag
The regular colored bags, without a (stamped) print do have the logo's on the front.
So don't worry


----------



## MioS

d00rvm said:
			
		

> It's normal on the stamped printed celine phantom bags!
> My croc stamped in black also doesn't have the celine logo on the front of the bag
> The regular colored bags, without a (stamped) print do have the logo's on the front.
> So don't worry



Wow, that was quick! Thanks millions!


----------



## bagtreasures

MioS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.




Loving Peter Rabbit popping out!


----------



## NeonLights

Mallhaciel said:


> A Céline black suede diamond clutch for my bday:
> 
> Pic on my blog here: http://mallhaciel.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/recent-new-purchase-celine-diamond-clutch/



Happy birthday and looove your present!


----------



## Pursetato

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My new Celine Trapeze in vermilion
> My TJ Maxx find



I still can't believe you found that baby at tj maxx. I'm sooo jelly!


----------



## jiangjiang

My first Celine. Winter 12 collection


----------



## t_lo

jiangjiang said:


> My first Celine. Winter 12 collection
> 
> View attachment 1877067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877104


 
oooh what a beautiful phantom!!  especially love the black/white contrast in the braid.  so perfect for winter.


----------



## t_lo

jiangjiang said:


> My first Celine. Winter 12 collection
> 
> View attachment 1877067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877104


 
also, congratulations on your first celine!!!!


----------



## Mallhaciel

NeonLights said:


> Happy birthday and looove your present!



thanks !!


----------



## Mallhaciel

jiangjiang said:


> My first Celine. Winter 12 collection
> 
> View attachment 1877067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877104



gorgeous - i wished i could hand white bags - its so classy. 

anything white on me will guarantee a pen mark or some dirt - or both


----------



## jiangjiang

Mallhaciel said:


> gorgeous - i wished i could hand white bags - its so classy.
> 
> anything white on me will guarantee a pen mark or some dirt - or both



Thanks... I love white. but it's going to be high maintenance as we expected...
I've learnt my licence from hard way. be careful of any dark clothes, especially jeans!!!!


----------



## jiangjiang

t_lo said:


> oooh what a beautiful phantom!!  especially love the black/white contrast in the braid.  so perfect for winter.



Sales Assistant  was surprised that they brought out white for winter collection. 

looks like it is in for this season!


----------



## jiangjiang

t_lo said:


> also, congratulations on your first celine!!!!



Thank you! 
thought it would be perfect to travel.


----------



## fashion50

Mallhaciel said:
			
		

> A Céline black suede diamond clutch for my bday:
> 
> Pic on my blog here: http://mallhaciel.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/recent-new-purchase-celine-diamond-clutch/



What a wonderful birthday gift!


----------



## Bag_wifey

MioS said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Very new to this forum and so fascinating about my new CELINE purchase. so here it is! Just want to hear all of your opinions of this bag.



Gorgeous!!! Great choice  ! I bet that this won't be your last Celine... the luggages are TDF and addicting


----------



## Mallhaciel

fashion50 said:


> What a wonderful birthday gift!



thanks!!!


----------



## EllaBlum

it was a hard one to find, never worked so hard to find a bag...


----------



## francyFG

EllaBlum said:
			
		

> it was a hard one to find, never worked so hard to find a bag...



Omg this is a stunner!!!

Here's mine


----------



## designerdiva40

Celine Vermillon Mini


----------



## EllaBlum

I'm so ready for a trapeze or another mini , 
Buy 2013 collection colors are


----------



## EllaBlum

I meant " but ..."


----------



## ddgladiva

EllaBlum said:
			
		

> it was a hard one to find, never worked so hard to find a bag...



It's gorgeous! I love the tri colors


----------



## ddgladiva

Couture_CL said:
			
		

> It is a statement bag for sure, the color especially. I mean, it is like wearing a big sparkly piece of jewelry, no one even pays attention to my clothes
> 
> I have been a neutral color kinda girl, with lots of beige/camel/black color bags and clothes, but I took a risk with Celine because I think the phantom has such a unique design that the bright colors really brings out the details much better.



I totally agree.  I love this bag in colors.  Gorgeous !  I don't think you really need to match it.  It's great that it stands out all on own.  You can create your outfit around the bag


----------



## oSHARe

jiangjiang said:


> My first Celine. Winter 12 collection
> 
> View attachment 1877067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877104


Love the white Phantom! How is it holding up? Must be a pain to keep clean. You probably
sprayed with leather protector and stuff, but how is the handle part holding up to the stains, if I may ask?


----------



## Sandra0

Help me decide on my first mini

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/?view=att&th=13a01acc485b974c&attid=0.1&disp=attd&safe=1&zw


----------



## Jerseychick54

Hello, ladies, I'm new to the forum and wanted to add my Trapeze to the collection.  I purchased it back in August and continue to love it today.  It's difficult to maneuver in and out of, but it's worth it for me!  I keep the two most important itmes in the outside pocket: my phone and my AMEX card.


----------



## CeePee08

dustiiglitzxox said:


> My fluo pink and royal blue nano



Very nice!


----------



## Sandra0

Sandra0 said:


> Help me decide on my first mini
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/?view=att&th=13a01acc485b974c&attid=0.1&disp=attd&safe=1&zw


Bump


----------



## hippo@alice

Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.


----------



## Sandra0

hippo@alice said:


> Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.


Very nice!


----------



## mytam28

d00rvm said:


> It's normal on the stamped printed celine phantom bags!
> My croc stamped in black also doesn't have the celine logo on the front of the bag
> The regular colored bags, without a (stamped) print do have the logo's on the front.
> So don't worry



Were there phantom stamped croc released with front logo?


----------



## cotonblanc

mytam28 said:


> Were there phantom stamped croc released with front logo?



Yes, the earlier release of the stamped croc had the Céline logo on the front.


----------



## mytam28

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, the earlier release of the stamped croc had the Céline logo on the front.



Would u know when was this? Month / year?


----------



## cotonblanc

mytam28 said:


> Would u know when was this? Month / year?



Please correct me if I am wrong but IIRC the phantom released during Fall 2011 to Spring 2012 had the logo on the front. The current ones do not.


----------



## mytam28

cotonblanc said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but IIRC the phantom released during Fall 2011 to Spring 2012 had the logo on the front. The current ones do not.



Thanks for that. I just got one with logo gold hardware and wondering if this is a good catch...


----------



## cotonblanc

mytam28 said:


> Thanks for that. I just got one with logo gold hardware and wondering if this is a good catch...



What do you mean by a good catch?


----------



## mytam28

cotonblanc said:


> What do you mean by a good catch?


 
i really prefer one with logo, but before seeing this thread i got afraid it might be fake.


----------



## cotonblanc

mytam28 said:
			
		

> i really prefer one with logo, but before seeing this thread i got afraid it might be fake.



There is an authentication thread in the Céline Shopping subforum. Good luck!


----------



## MioS

hippo@alice said:
			
		

> Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.



wow, we'vegot the same bag and I'm loving it! Maybe i'll try to get a nice twilly for it too,love ur idea!&#128536;


----------



## kadyooo

EllaBlum said:


> it was a hard one to find, never worked so hard to find a bag...


it is a hard one to find, sold out everywhere... love this color~


----------



## kadyooo

Sugarhoney said:


> View attachment 1865589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865590
> 
> 
> 
> My Celine babies....black & camel !! Bought them a few months back.


love the mini luggage the best, good size , not too big and not too small~


----------



## Virginiamb

Couture_CL said:
			
		

> I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style



I am I love with this color and have been searching for it in a micro for awhile it is beautiful


----------



## KariW

jiangjiang said:


> My first Celine. Winter 12 collection
> 
> View attachment 1877067
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877104



Wow that really is perfect for winter - it is breathtakingly beautiful! Congrats! I'm still looking for my first Celine...


----------



## Celinite

Is it weird that a male university student like myself is obsessing over Celine bags? 







my first ever purchase 

..And I already feel like getting a Zipper tote


----------



## zapster18

Celinite said:


> Is it weird that a male university student like myself is obsessing over Celine bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever purchase
> 
> ..And I already feel like getting a Zipper tote



Congrats! And no, it's not weird at all. The phantom's a pretty androgynous bag IMHO. Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## t_lo

Celinite said:


> Is it weird that a male university student like myself is obsessing over Celine bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ever purchase
> 
> ..And I already feel like getting a Zipper tote


 
definitely not weird, i think the phantom looks great on guys!  

congratulations on your new bag, do we get mod pics?


----------



## Celinite

> congratulations on your new bag, do we get mod pics?



Maybe later  This part of the country rains nonstop and I dont really dare to use it  The leather looks so fragile...


----------



## t_lo

Celinite said:


> Maybe later  This part of the country rains nonstop and I dont really dare to use it  The leather looks so fragile...


 
totally understand!  i'm in SF, any misty morning (there are many) my celines go right back into their dustbags


----------



## Celinite

uploaded one on the Celine for the boys thread


----------



## t_lo

Celinite said:


> uploaded one on the Celine for the boys thread


 
looks amazing on you.  you're totally rocking that phantom!


----------



## Celinite

Thank you!

I was thinking of getting another Phantom or Luggage but the trip out to town today made me realize it's an _extremely_ heavy bag and I was kinda hoping it could double as a school bag on a short day..

I think I will have to go for 





instead


----------



## t_lo

Celinite said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was thinking of getting another Phantom or Luggage but the trip out to town today made me realize it's an _extremely_ heavy bag and I was kinda hoping it could double as a school bag on a short day..
> 
> I think I will have to go for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead


 
love this!!  very practical for school, and very chic.  i have flown with my phantom a few times, it is not the best to tote around while also dealing with a roller bag!   i don't know how kim kardashian does it


----------



## Celinite

Might you have one? I wanna know how this would hold up against weight..I would probably put an ultrabook (1.3kg) with an umbrella, wallet etc etc and it could come up to 2-3kg? The handles look pretty fragile and im not sure how much weight it can bear


----------



## ekrause

My first Celine! I'm in love with this bag! So gorgeous!


----------



## beauTY05

to everything!! is that a scarf or a bag handle cover?



hippo@alice said:


> Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.


----------



## hippo@alice

Sandra0 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks! 



MioS said:


> wow, we'vegot the same bag and I'm loving it! Maybe i'll try to get a nice twilly for it too,love ur idea!&#128536;



Go ahead n I am sure u will love it. The twillys can add some character to the phantom IMO.


----------



## hippo@alice

beauTY05 said:


> to everything!! is that a scarf or a bag handle cover?



Thanks. Those r the twillys from Hermes....the pelages et camouflage in fuchsia pink, jauna and noir. Hope this helps.


----------



## beauTY05

hippo@alice said:


> Thanks. Those r the twillys from Hermes....the pelages et camouflage in fuchsia pink, jauna and noir. Hope this helps.


 
Nice, it helps, although I won't be buying anything Hermes any time soon  .....still absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## jasonwu

Yoda143 said:


> Micro Luggage



I love this  GREEN/GREY/BLACK tri-color mini luggage!!  So cute!! Where did you buy it?  Does it has the mini size?  MTIA!


----------



## Yoda143

jasonwu said:


> I love this  GREEN/GREY/BLACK tri-color mini luggage!!  So cute!! Where did you buy it?  Does it has the mini size?  MTIA!



Thank you! I got this luggage from Hong Kong DFS TST. They had both the mini and the micro sizes available, but mini was just waay too heavy for my taste.


----------



## rilakkuma1

designerdiva40 said:


> Celine Vermillon Mini


what a nice bag and color


----------



## designerdiva40

rilakkuma1 said:


> what a nice bag and color



Thank you


----------



## kikokun

My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!


----------



## d00rvm

kikokun said:
			
		

> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!



Love your box!
I'm on the waiting list for a python black box!
My SA told me it will arrive in November. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## sara09

kikokun said:
			
		

> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!



So pretty! Love especially the box, hibiscus is very beautiful..


----------



## kikokun

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Love your box!
> I'm on the waiting list for a python black box!
> My SA told me it will arrive in November. Can't wait to get my hands on it



Thanks, d00rvm! Am sure ur python is worth the wait - nov is just around the corner!


----------



## kikokun

sara09 said:


> So pretty! Love especially the box, hibiscus is very beautiful..



Thank you, sara09!


----------



## Megs

kikokun said:


> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!



SO stunning!! Love both the bags and they work together beautifully!


----------



## mai-mai

kikokun said:


> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!


 
Gorgeous color you have there Kikokun....


----------



## koala.

kikokun said:


> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!



Love the bright colours. Stunning


----------



## lilneko69

kikokun said:


> My celine medium box in hibiscus and mini luggage tote in neon orange (I think). Both colours are gorgeous in real life!


 
Love! The colors are so fun! Your bags make me want to dance


----------



## jasonwu

Yoda143 said:


> Thank you! I got this luggage from Hong Kong DFS TST. They had both the mini and the micro sizes available, but mini was just waay too heavy for my taste.


Thank you Yoda, Do you know what's the current price for the mini size?


----------



## Yoda143

jasonwu said:


> Thank you Yoda, Do you know what's the current price for the mini size?



Last time I checked minis were running for 20,000HKD. Good luck!


----------



## karis1812

my khaki phantom


----------



## kikokun

lilneko69 said:


> Love! The colors are so fun! Your bags make me want to dance



Ahaha, thanks lilneko69, and all u ladies for ur compliments!


----------



## kikokun

Megs said:


> SO stunning!! Love both the bags and they work together beautifully!


----------



## kikokun

mai-mai said:


> Gorgeous color you have there Kikokun....



Thanks, Mai-Mai! Omg the bracelets you have in your avatar are TDF!


----------



## kikokun

koala. said:


> Love the bright colours. Stunning



Thank u so much, koala!


----------



## bagtreasures

Just sharing a pic of my small curated collection of Celine, a mix of old and new pieces.


----------



## bagtreasures

A close up!


----------



## KariW

karis1812 said:


> my khaki phantom



Love the color combo!


----------



## KariW

bagtreasures said:


> A close up!



What is the color of your phantom?


----------



## bagtreasures

KariW said:


> What is the color of your phantom?



Its light khaki from SS2012


----------



## Anna1

karis1812 said:


> my khaki phantom



Looooove it!!!!


----------



## KariW

Just arrived - from the lovely tPFer MaggieRizdon who did her due diligence getting her authenticated by you wonderful ladies  before putting her up for adoption! I am in LOVE with her, she is so pretty and everything I had imagined & more! As expected the leather is luscious!


----------



## Anna1

KariW said:


> Just arrived - from the lovely tPFer MaggieRizdon who did her due diligence getting her authenticated by you wonderful ladies  before putting her up for adoption! I am in LOVE with her, she is so pretty and everything I had imagined & more! As expected the leather is luscious!



Its gorgeous!!!! Congratz!!!!


----------



## Anna1

Hi everyone,

I just received my small trapeze; I love it, but I am not completely happy 

I ordered it from Nordstrom, and it came in the dustbag, the zippers are not wrapped, and there are some scratches on the back of the bag :cry:
Is it just me being paranoid, and it is normal, or I should return/exchange it?!

Here are the pics:


----------



## KariW

Anna1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received my small trapeze; I love it, but I am not completely happy
> 
> I ordered it from Nordstrom, and it came in the dustbag, the zippers are not wrapped, and there are some scratches on the back of the bag :cry:
> Is it just me being paranoid, and it is normal, or I should return/exchange it?!
> 
> Here are the pics:



Probably a display model. You should definately contact and have them get you a new one. That is so disappointing.


----------



## Anna1

KariW said:
			
		

> Probably a display model. You should definately contact and have them get you a new one. That is so disappointing.



Yes, I will send it back tomorrow. So sad 
However, I have found a phantom in khaki with blue trim ( my dream bag) and navy phantom with orange trim, n also a micro in dune! Can't decide which one to get now


----------



## KariW

Anna1 said:


> Yes, I will send it back tomorrow. So sad
> However, I have found a phantom in khaki with blue trim ( my dream bag) and navy phantom with orange trim, n also a micro in dune! Can't decide which one to get now



Ooh they are all lovely! I am partial though to a Phantom, because I just received one, and it is so LIGHT! I heard some say that although micro luggage is hard to find, some prefer the mini to micro due to the size. For me, if I didn't own one already I would definitely choose a Phantom (the Phantom in khaki may have color transfer issues if you wear with dark jeans though). I hope you get a bag that makes you happy soon!


----------



## KariW

Anna1 said:


> Its gorgeous!!!! Congratz!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Anna1

KariW said:
			
		

> Ooh they are all lovely! I am partial though to a Phantom, because I just received one, and it is so LIGHT! I heard some say that although micro luggage is hard to find, some prefer the mini to micro due to the size. For me, if I didn't own one already I would definitely choose a Phantom (the Phantom in khaki may have color transfer issues if you wear with dark jeans though). I hope you get a bag that makes you happy soon!



Yes, I decided to get the phantom, but what kind of issues with the color transfer? I was going to get a khaki one?  I never heard about that!
I heard about the weight of the luggage  And I am very small 150 cm, so I decided to go for phantom. 
I saw ur bag and it gorgeous!!


----------



## shpahlc

bagtreasures said:


> A close up!



SO gorge! I'm in love with your phantom!


----------



## t_lo

KariW said:


> Just arrived - from the lovely tPFer MaggieRizdon who did her due diligence getting her authenticated by you wonderful ladies before putting her up for adoption! I am in LOVE with her, she is so pretty and everything I had imagined & more! As expected the leather is luscious!


 
OMG *KariW* i'm soooo happy that you found your bag!!  gorgeous.  we are bay area bag twins


----------



## cotonblanc

KariW said:


> Just arrived - from the lovely tPFer MaggieRizdon who did her due diligence getting her authenticated by you wonderful ladies  before putting her up for adoption! I am in LOVE with her, she is so pretty and everything I had imagined & more! As expected the leather is luscious!



Wow, congratulations! You have been on the hunt for this. Lovely to know when tPFers get the bags of their dreams. Enjoy her. She is an instant classic.


----------



## koala.

KariW said:


> Just arrived - from the lovely tPFer MaggieRizdon who did her due diligence getting her authenticated by you wonderful ladies  before putting her up for adoption! I am in LOVE with her, she is so pretty and everything I had imagined & more! As expected the leather is luscious!



Beautiful! Big congrats


----------



## KariW

t_lo said:


> OMG *KariW* i'm soooo happy that you found your bag!!  gorgeous.  we are bay area bag twins



Thanks t_lo! I am seriously in love with her! I didn't realize the leather is so soft, while it appears so structured - the inside suede is beautiful, too. 

BTW are u in the Bay Area near SF? I'm in So-Cal South Bay - so we are 'bay' area bag twins!


----------



## KariW

koala. said:


> Beautiful! Big congrats



Thank you koala.!!! Sooo happy I finally have her - she is something to behold.


----------



## KariW

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, congratulations! You have been on the hunt for this. Lovely to know when tPFers get the bags of their dreams. Enjoy her. She is an instant classic.



Thank you cotonblanc! I nearly made myself crazy over the search so yes, I am glad I finally have it in my possession! She was worth it though!


----------



## bagtreasures

shpahlc said:


> SO gorge! I'm in love with your phantom!



Thx! it's a wonderful colour and matches with anything.


----------



## karis1812

Anna1 said:


> Looooove it!!!!



 Anna  , btw cant wait to see your new phantom , did you finally get the khaki?


----------



## karis1812

KariW said:


> Love the color combo!



 Kariw  
what a stunning croco phantom that you have


----------



## KariW

karis1812 said:


> Kariw
> what a stunning croco phantom that you have



Aww thank you! I LOVE her!


----------



## t_lo

KariW said:


> Thanks t_lo! I am seriously in love with her! I didn't realize the leather is so soft, while it appears so structured - the inside suede is beautiful, too.
> 
> BTW are u in the Bay Area near SF? I'm in So-Cal South Bay - so we are 'bay' area bag twins!



HAHA yes, the SF bay area   so yes "bay" area bag twins.  hilar


----------



## Hdream

Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!


----------



## koala.

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017



Wow! Both are beautiful and perfect balance with the dune as a neutral and stunning bright orange , i can't choose which one i like more
Congrats to you


----------



## Hdream

koala. said:
			
		

> Wow! Both are beautiful and perfect balance with the dune as a neutral and stunning bright orange , i can't choose which one i like more
> Congrats to you



Thank you so much! I'm so in love with them


----------



## corie_miguel

Hdream said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I'm so in love with them



I love both!


----------



## cotonblanc

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017



Congrats. I so much prefer fluo orange to the fluo pink. Enjoy the bag in the best of health. Lovely balance of edge and classics.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hdream said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!



Both are so so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Hdream

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Congrats. I so much prefer fluo orange to the fluo pink. Enjoy the bag in the best of health. Lovely balance of edge and classics.



Thank you cotonblanc! Me too I prefer orange, I even consider now get vermillion trapeze or maybe Celine will come with some nice orange in  phantom!


----------



## Hdream

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Both are so so beautiful!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## d00rvm

Having the monday off! Going out and about!

Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers

Good day everyone


----------



## t_lo

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017


 
congratulations on your new bag!!  love both, they're stunning


----------



## mrsMP

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017



Love the dune! Congrats! 

Btw, does your dune have pebbled or drummed leather? Also, does it have a silver hardware or is it more like the tarnished silver? Thanks in advance


----------



## jiangjiang

oSHARe said:
			
		

> Love the white Phantom! How is it holding up? Must be a pain to keep clean. You probably
> sprayed with leather protector and stuff, but how is the handle part holding up to the stains, if I may ask?



Thank you.

Surprisingly, it's so easy to clean. 
I've been told by the sale assistant that the leather is untreated, any dirt can be warped off. 

I've been using it for my trip recently.no leather protector. 

Just used a damp towel, could see the dirt came off!

Be ware of any dark clothes, especially the jeans!!


----------



## Hdream

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Love the dune! Congrats!
> 
> Btw, does your dune have pebbled or drummed leather? Also, does it have a silver hardware or is it more like the tarnished silver? Thanks in advance



It's a drummed leather, my orange is pebbled, but I like drummed more for some reason, and yes dune have tarnished silver hardware. It's a really nice color.


----------



## BDgirl

ekrause said:


> My first Celine! I'm in love with this bag! So gorgeous!



Ekrause, does your croc phantom hasceline logo on the outsde?


----------



## ekrause

BDgirl said:
			
		

> Ekrause, does your croc phantom hasceline logo on the outsde?



No, seems like the new models don't have it anymore. All of the other bags at the Celine store didn't have it either. Hope it helps!


----------



## Anna1

karis1812 said:
			
		

> Anna  , btw cant wait to see your new phantom , did you finally get the khaki?



 I am expecting it tomorrow  Got the khaki phantom, will post a pic asap!


----------



## Anna1

Hdream said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!



They are GORGEOUS!!! Congratz!


----------



## Keepallboi

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> 
> Good day everyone
> 
> View attachment 1920235



Looks fab !!!!!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017



Congrats on your new purchase!  Love, love the Dune color.  So versatile!!  So awesome that you now have two different color 'moods' to coordinate with your wardrobe and your everyday events!


----------



## Hdream

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new purchase!  Love, love the Dune color.  So versatile!!  So awesome that you now have two different color 'moods' to coordinate with your wardrobe and your everyday events!



Thank you! I will post my modeling photo after I back from holiday!


----------



## Hdream

Anna1 said:
			
		

> They are GORGEOUS!!! Congratz!



Thank you! I put my orange to rest for while, been using it a lot in last year! It's summer here all year around!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Hdream said:


> Thank you! I will post my modeling photo after I back from holiday!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## cotonblanc

Photos of my Luggage in the Small size from 2010 with short handles. Dressed up with a clochette from Hermes. Thinking of other options to perk up this sad :| bewildered face of a bag! I gave it a toothache once with my YSL Mombasa lanyard.


----------



## ddgladiva

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Photos of my Luggage in the Small size from 2010 with short handles. Dressed up with a clochette from Hermes. Thinking of other options to perk up this sad :| bewildered face of a bag! I gave it a toothache once with my YSL Mombasa lanyard.



Lol, too cute


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017



Very nice colors!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's a recent pic of my Celine family!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/


----------



## d00rvm

Natalie j said:
			
		

> Here's a recent pic of my Celine family!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/



Aaaaah love your collection!
Your Phantom with the neon linibg is TDF!


----------



## Sparkledolll

d00rvm said:


> Aaaaah love your collection!
> Your Phantom with the neon linibg is TDF!


Thanks! I actually use the phantom the least out of all the bags because its the hardest to keep clean!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017


Great choices!


----------



## koala.

Natalie j said:


> Here's a recent pic of my Celine family!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/



Love your collection! The neon lined phantom and the bright blue zipper cabas especially


----------



## Sparkledolll

koala. said:


> Love your collection! The neon lined phantom and the bright blue zipper cabas especially


Thanks! I was at the Celine Outlet in Biscester last month and picked up the grey wool/felt cabas at 40:/: off!


----------



## koala.

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I was at the Celine Outlet in Biscester last month and picked up the grey wool/felt cabas at 40:/: off!



Wow what a awesome discount! it's gorg


----------



## KariW

Txoceangirl said:


> Great choices!



OMG! LOVE! you have quite a few cabas - are those good size and useful. For you?


----------



## t_lo

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I was at the Celine Outlet in Biscester last month and picked up the grey wool/felt cabas at 40:/: off!



beautiful collection!!  btw, i didn't know there are celine outlets?!  i guess it makes sense though.   you wouldn't tease a girl would you?


----------



## Sparkledolll

t_lo said:


> beautiful collection!!  btw, i didn't know there are celine outlets?!  i guess it makes sense though.   you wouldn't tease a girl would you?


There is a Celine outlet in Biscester Village in the UK. They don't have many bags, mostly ready to wear and shoes! I asked them if they ever have any luggage/box or phantom and they said NEVER! Just a few cabas here and there and the logo printed bags.


----------



## t_lo

Natalie j said:


> There is a Celine outlet in Biscester Village in the UK. They don't have many bags, mostly ready to wear and shoes! I asked them if they ever have any luggage/box or phantom and they said NEVER! Just a few cabas here and there and the logo printed bags.



thanks!!

hahahaha i can imagine if they ever got a box or luggage it would be gone in seconds   i'll have to look to see if there are any in the US!


----------



## mayhal13

love to have the nano luggage as it has a strap that you use as sling!


----------



## mayhal13

wow! my busn partner is selling her anthracite and in d same leather material as the camel posted above! i should just buy it myself!


----------



## mayhal13

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!
> 
> View attachment 1920017


love the color!


----------



## Sophia

Natalie j said:


> Here's a recent pic of my Celine family!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/



gorgeous bags xx


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sophia said:


> gorgeous bags xx


Thanks! Every time I feel like I'm done, Celine brings out a new bag that I want!


----------



## mrsMP

Micro in dune


----------



## ddgladiva

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Micro in dune



She's gorgeous, congrats !


----------



## ddgladiva

Sophia said:
			
		

> gorgeous bags xx



That's one fabulous collection you got there


----------



## ddgladiva

Hdream said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Just want to share my two beautiful bags with you, mini fluo orange from 2011 and my new dune mini, just arrive to me from bergdorf NY this morning!



That orange is to die for !  Both are such beautiful bags


----------



## ddgladiva

Couture_CL said:
			
		

> I used my new Phantom for the first time today, out to lunch with my coworkers, upon entering the restaurant, one lady came over to me and ask me where I got my bag from, said she has never seen such a beautiful color  and style



This color is absolutely stunning !


----------



## mrsMP

ddgladiva said:
			
		

> She's gorgeous, congrats !



Thanks!


----------



## koala.

mrsMP said:


> Micro in dune



So beautiful, enjoy her!


----------



## mrsMP

koala. said:
			
		

> So beautiful, enjoy her!



Thanks! I definitely will!  cant wait to use it tomorrow for the first time!


----------



## Haleema

I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels


----------



## so_sofya1985

Haleema said:


> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels
> 
> View attachment 1928708


----------



## t_lo

Haleema said:


> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels
> 
> View attachment 1928708


 
 beautiful!  so glad the phantom is working for you!


----------



## KariW

Haleema said:


> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels
> 
> View attachment 1928708



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## twilldy

Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone


----------



## LVLux

Striking & Beautiful-Love your whole look!


----------



## miy1509

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Celine-t...bags&hash=item2324b9bac2&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## Elliespurse

^*miy1509* - Hello and welcome! Please re-post in the Celine Shopping section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-353733.html

Add this info when posting,
*Item:
Listing Number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:*

Good luck.


----------



## ddgladiva

twilldy said:


> Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone  http://louisandlola.net



So gorgeous.  Hope you were OK during the storm


----------



## ddgladiva

Haleema said:


> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels
> 
> View attachment 1928708



Wow, she's beautiful !  I love the color & everything.  What a great birthday present


----------



## NeonLights

Haleema said:


> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels
> 
> View attachment 1928708



OMG she is beautiful.. Congrats on the amazing birthday present!


----------



## schen37

Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)


----------



## Anna1

schen37 said:
			
		

> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)



Wow, great collection!


----------



## t_lo

schen37 said:


> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)



great collection, well rounded   we are phantom bag twins!  

love the trapeze neutrals too, what color are the wings?


----------



## schen37

t_lo said:


> great collection, well rounded   we are phantom bag twins!
> 
> love the trapeze neutrals too, what color are the wings?



thanks anna1 and t_lo! I have a serious addiction.

and the wings of my trapeze are navy


----------



## ekrause

schen37 said:
			
		

> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)



Omg!!! Love them! Great collection


----------



## karis1812

schen37 said:


> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)



love it all  , such a classic color selection


----------



## t_lo

schen37 said:


> thanks anna1 and t_lo! I have a serious addiction.
> 
> and the wings of my trapeze are navy


 
i thought they were navy!  simply stunning.

HAHA i think we all have a serious addiction...you're in the right place


----------



## Maddy luv

schen37 said:


> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)


Great collection, love them all


----------



## NeonLights

schen37 said:


> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)



Love your collection !!!

My collection is short a trapeze... I love your colour combo!!!!


----------



## puu

I love those collections.wow


----------



## Lady_Dana

Haleema said:
			
		

> I always though the luggage was uncomfortable and heavy but when I got this beautiful baby for my birthday I fell head over heeeeeels



Cuutee bag and um s3eed is ADORABLE lol


----------



## BritAbroad

I'm usually over in the Hermes forum but I recently acquired a vintage, but never used, Celine clutch in black box calf w/vivid red interior.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## koala.

BritAbroad said:


> I'm usually over in the Hermes forum but I recently acquired a vintage, but never used, Celine clutch in black box calf w/vivid red interior.
> Thank you for letting me share!



The leather looks so divine and new on this vintage, just like a current box bag. Beautiful Congrats


----------



## BritAbroad

koala. said:


> The leather looks so divine and new on this vintage, just like a current box bag. Beautiful Congrats



Thank you, koala! I'm only just discovering Celine and I'm quite smitten...now I need something with color!


----------



## koala.

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you, koala! I'm only just discovering Celine and I'm quite smitten...now I need something with color!



I know it's hard to stop at one! and who can resist Celine's colors. Enjoy your beauty


----------



## BritAbroad

koala. said:


> I know it's hard to stop at one! and who can resist Celine's colors. Enjoy your beauty



Oh you don't say! Especially both the royal blue and red mini luggage


----------



## koala.

BritAbroad said:


> Oh you don't say! Especially both the royal blue and red mini luggage



Actually I have 2 minis waiting to be delivered and they are the Royal blue and the Coquelicot red! My first minis. We have similar color tastebuds haha .Will try to post pics up once they arrive


----------



## BritAbroad

koala. said:


> Actually I have 2 minis waiting to be delivered and they are the Royal blue and the Coquelicot red! My first minis. We have similar color tastebuds haha .Will try to post pics up once they arrive



Great taste, *koala*! Look forward to the reveal


----------



## addictedtoshop

My camel xx


----------



## elibaby

addictedtoshop said:


> My camel xx



Bag twin! I just recently purchased my own mini camel as well and I can't stop looking at it. But how do we keep it clean? It looks so delicate


----------



## elibaby

BritAbroad said:


> I'm usually over in the Hermes forum but I recently acquired a vintage, but never used, Celine clutch in black box calf w/vivid red interior.
> Thank you for letting me share!



That is perhaps the most beautiful Celine I have ever seen. At first glance I thought it was Hermes :O


----------



## addictedtoshop

elibaby said:
			
		

> Bag twin! I just recently purchased my own mini camel as well and I can't stop looking at it. But how do we keep it clean? It looks so delicate



Yeaayy hi bagsister..mine is the micro.. I was thinking to sell it bfore (cuz of the colour and the leather too delicate) and replace it with black or navy blue but i just realised i cant let her go..too precious..usually i dont wear dark jeans with her cuz im too afraid.. and just restore her in dustbag to keep her clean..once i scream so hard cuz of my nails scratch her..


----------



## Sparkledolll

My lovely SA just called me today as they have just recived a new delivery!! Its the mini Luggage in Royal Blue. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8190348611/in/photostream


----------



## BritAbroad

elibaby said:


> That is perhaps the most beautiful Celine I have ever seen. At first glance I thought it was Hermes :O



Thank you, *elibaby*!


----------



## BritAbroad

addictedtoshop said:


> My camel xx



Gorgeous color, *addictedtoshop*!


----------



## mikomiko

my loving and only one Celine bag. Celine in vermillon drummed leather.


----------



## ddgladiva

mikomiko said:
			
		

> my loving and only one Celine bag. Celine in vermillon drummed leather.



So beautiful. I want a mini in drummed leather. Congrats


----------



## Rizzyrei

Hi all I'm new here. And here's my small Celine family! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/90217818@N08/8193001558/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/90217818@N08/8192990838/


----------



## chunkylover53

Here is my new royal blue Mini. Probably one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen, let alone owned!


----------



## alldatjazz715

I'm in!


----------



## pinkbweakfast

Here's my new Celine Trio - looooooove this bag!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

twilldy said:


> Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone  http://louisandlola.net



I don't own any Celines (hand out mostly on Mulberry forum) but YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!

I hope your family were not affected by hurricane sandy.


----------



## t_lo

chunkylover53 said:


> Here is my new royal blue Mini. Probably one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen, let alone owned!





alldatjazz715 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 1953149





pinkbweakfast said:


> Here's my new Celine Trio - looooooove this bag!!



really beautiful blues, all of you!!


----------



## Lily85

Lovely display of enviable blue bags.......thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Maddy luv

chunkylover53 said:


> Here is my new royal blue Mini. Probably one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen, let alone owned!


Amazing bag, i really love this color


----------



## Maddy luv

mikomiko said:


> my loving and only one Celine bag. Celine in vermillon drummed leather.


Love the mini Luggage


----------



## fandmcarebear

Heavenly...


----------



## cotonblanc

fandmcarebear said:


> Heavenly...



I'm really taking a liking to the bottom one! Such an interesting mix of neutrals. If only Céline will come with a Nano version of the Trapeze or even the Box, then that will be just too cute!


----------



## fandmcarebear

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> I'm really taking a liking to the bottom one! Such an interesting mix of neutrals. If only Céline will come with a Nano version of the Trapeze or even the Box, then that will be just too cute!



I know me too!!!  I'm a sucker for the cuteness!!!  Reed krakoff has made a micro version of his boxer for spring and it is super cute too!


----------



## loveceline30

My one and only Celine in Micro Luggage Dune


----------



## Mervillequeen

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


This bag is a gorge! brings out the cougar in me! lol! =)


----------



## Mervillequeen

fandmcarebear said:


> Heavenly...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955387


Ayloveet! that croc Micro is a gorge!!! (sigh!) Mine is in Orange & citron micro...


----------



## fandmcarebear

Mervillequeen said:
			
		

> Ayloveet! that croc Micro is a gorge!!! (sigh!) Mine is in Orange & citron micro...



Thank you!  (You mean python nano?).


----------



## prettypeonies

pinkbweakfast said:


> Here's my new Celine Trio - looooooove this bag!!



super like!!!


----------



## ayobeckah

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdy9orfeix1qm3l79o1_500.jpg

my very first, a thanksgiving present from the bf of three years, i know nothing about it besides the fact that it's beautiful !

stupid question: but how do you all get the images into your responses lol i'm such a noob !


----------



## marvodka

Here is my very first celine . I'm not too sure on how to upload a file here. http://marvodka.tumblr.com/ So, hopefully this works..


----------



## wanlah

alldatjazz715 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 1953149



HEY girl, is this a small phantom or the larger one? it's gorgeous!


----------



## marvodka

And the second one that arrived at the same time


----------



## cotonblanc

Not my Trapeze but a window display at SONG, Vienna. I like!
anothermag.com


----------



## redish

cotonblanc said:


> Not my Trapeze but a window display at SONG, Vienna. I like!
> anothermag.com



so nice!!  the color is like grey purpleish 
Do you know the name of this color?


----------



## t_lo

marvodka said:


> And the second one that arrived at the same time



bag twin!!   enjoy your new trapeze, i use mine all the time - amazing neutrals


----------



## marvodka

t_lo said:


> bag twin!!   enjoy your new trapeze, i use mine all the time - amazing neutrals



Thank you. I love it too, have been eyeing trapeze for ages. Great working bag!! woot


----------



## Fixated

Meet my one and only baby girl Celine  my first Micro in camel smooth leather


----------



## Fixated

hippo@alice said:


> Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.



I'm a first timer when it comes to celine and I worry about scratches too much. And since the handle is the part held most, I decided to use a pair of twilly to protect them. Not sure if what I'm feeling is normal


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

fandmcarebear said:


> I know me too!!!  I'm a sucker for the cuteness!!!  Reed krakoff has made a micro version of his boxer for spring and it is super cute too!



Love your collections! Love the earth tones, its heaven and earth!


----------



## alldatjazz715

wanlah said:


> HEY girl, is this a small phantom or the larger one? it's gorgeous!



This is the smaller phantom.


----------



## vvveronique

These are mine, love them all, Trio is the last one and probably is the most comfortable


----------



## vvveronique

schen37 said:


> Hi all, love all your Celine bags, and would just like to share my collection with you here =)


Gorgeous collection! I want a crocodile phantom so much!!


----------



## ayobeckah

Maybe it's just me but after a day of carrying my mini luggage I don't want it anymore I had to put muscle rub on my swollen forearm


----------



## ddgladiva

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me but after a day of carrying my mini luggage I don't want it anymore I had to put muscle rub on my swollen forearm



Aww that's too bad   Sorry to hear that.  Do you have the smooth or drummed leather ? I found the drummed leather heavier than the smooth.   These bags can be a bit heavy at times, do you carry a lot in it ?


----------



## ayobeckah

ddgladiva said:
			
		

> Aww that's too bad   Sorry to hear that.  Do you have the smooth or drummed leather ? I found the drummed leather heavier than the smooth.   These bags can be a bit heavy at times, do you carry a lot in it ?



The drummed, and not even much like a notebook,keys, phone sunglasses wallet and a bottle of iced tea ruined my arm I refuse to use it and ugh it's so sad but I can't it's been day two of my arm recovery and it still has an after pain


----------



## jancarla

ayobeckah said:


> Maybe it's just me but after a day of carrying my mini luggage I don't want it anymore I had to put muscle rub on my swollen forearm



I agree, I had a mini luggage and it's just not practical.  If you will it up with things then of course it becomes heavy.  At the end of the day I had to put it down a lot just to give my forearm a rest.  Ridiculous!


----------



## jancarla

twilldy said:


> Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone



Love your outfit!  I've a Celine mini luggage and if I fill it up with things it tends to get heavy, and my forearm is in pain and last for 3 days.  Do you have that problem?  Just curious   Thanks.


----------



## samouu

And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline! 
(picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)


----------



## BonBonz

My first Celine...orange mini luggage!!! 

Oops, sorry for the big photo!


----------



## ayobeckah

jancarla said:
			
		

> I agree, I had a mini luggage and it's just not practical.  If you will it up with things then of course it becomes heavy.  At the end of the day I had to put it down a lot just to give my forearm a rest.  Ridiculous!



Yea it's something I never plan on wearing again that Minh luggage is not worth it


----------



## vvveronique

samouu said:


> And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline!
> (picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)


The color is gorgeous! Really love it! Congratulations!


----------



## bearbricklover

Here's my Celine Medium Luggage in Black with Red Edging.


----------



## bearbricklover

samouu said:


> And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline!
> (picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)


So pretty!


----------



## cotonblanc

Here's my cream linen cabas from Spring 2011 and my zip-around cardholder from Fall 2011! Both at 80% and 70% off respectively!


----------



## twilldy

jancarla said:


> Love your outfit!  I've a Celine mini luggage and if I fill it up with things it tends to get heavy, and my forearm is in pain and last for 3 days.  Do you have that problem?  Just curious   Thanks.



yes i defnitely find it to be very heavy ! so heavy that all i carry in it is a wallet, cell phone and makeup bag and its still really heavy. its also definitely heavier than the mini


----------



## samouu

vvveronique said:


> The color is gorgeous! Really love it! Congratulations!





bearbricklover said:


> So pretty!



Thank you guys  Just got a trapeze in souris too, I'll post pictures soon


----------



## t_lo

samouu said:


> And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline!
> (picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)



this is so pretty.  i love celine navy!  i have the trio in navy and it is so deliciously dark, against the gold it's amazing   can't wait to see your trapeze!


----------



## Maddy luv

samouu said:


> And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline!
> (picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)


very nice, congrats!


----------



## Maddy luv

BonBonz said:


> My first Celine...orange mini luggage!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry for the big photo!


beautiful, i love the color! congrats!


----------



## Maddy luv

vvveronique said:


> These are mine, love them all, Trio is the last one and probably is the most comfortable


beautiful collection, congrats!


----------



## Maddy luv

bearbricklover said:


> Here's my Celine Medium Luggage in Black with Red Edging.
> 
> View attachment 1972489


Lovely bag, congrats!


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/526783_904473710344_1650437633_n.jpg

 hope it's not faux pas to put a Coach "Twilly" on a Celine!


----------



## jancarla

Maddy luv said:


> Lovely bag, congrats!



Very unique! Love it!


----------



## samouu

t_lo said:


> this is so pretty.  i love celine navy!  i have the trio in navy and it is so deliciously dark, against the gold it's amazing   can't wait to see your trapeze!





Maddy luv said:


> very nice, congrats!



Thank you ladies . You're right, Navy is such a nice color (my favorite color btw) and Phoebe used it so well! I wish I could get all the designs of Céline's bags in navy blue... Ahah I can dream right? 

Yep I'll post pictures of my Trapeze in Souris soon, for now I am just trying to remove the glitters that got on the inside


----------



## yinnie

My new and growing Celine family... 
As seen in my reveal threads


----------



## halohead

Celine Phantom Large


----------



## elonni

My first Céline, my cute Nano in red/brown/burgundy:

http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o699/elonni1/IMG_0600-1.jpg


----------



## chiccity

My New Celine Trapeze in Red Python ^_^ from Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## Perfect Day

chiccity said:


> My New Celine Trapeze in Red Python ^_^ from Geneva, Switzerland.



It is beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## d00rvm

chiccity said:
			
		

> My New Celine Trapeze in Red Python ^_^ from Geneva, Switzerland.



What a beauty!
Congrats on getting this lovely Celine!


----------



## BonBonz

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> beautiful, i love the color! congrats!



Thank you, Maddy luv!


----------



## 7theaven

Got this bicabas at a very good price  Lovin' it.


----------



## eggpudding

Stunning purchases everyone


----------



## chiccity

Perfect Day said:


> It is beautiful! Congratulations





d00rvm said:


> What a beauty!
> Congrats on getting this lovely Celine!



Thank you!!! ^-^


----------



## Maddy luv

halohead said:


> Celine Phantom Large


Beautiful bag, congrats!!


----------



## Maddy luv

chiccity said:


> My New Celine Trapeze in Red Python ^_^ from Geneva, Switzerland.


Wow, congrats!
love the color.


----------



## jancarla

yinnie said:


> My new and growing Celine family...
> As seen in my reveal threads



Very nice!!!


----------



## jancarla

samouu said:


> And there is my baby navy nano. I just  it and I hope you guys feel the same about your Céline!
> (picture was taken with a flash, that is why it looks really bright and not dark blue, otherwise the navy is really dark, almost black, which looks classy and precious)



Love navy hues too!!  And it's very practical.. I have a lot of dark denims and I don't even have to worry about color transfer!  That makes it soooo functional right?


----------



## jessivana

hi all!  i got both mini and micro celine in citron. here is the micro one 

CELINE RESORT EDITION 2012 - CITRON
http://instagram.com/p/SoM93YtXXU/?...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=282366635119873


----------



## samouu

jancarla said:


> Love navy hues too!!  And it's very practical.. I have a lot of dark denims and I don't even have to worry about color transfer!  That makes it soooo functional right?



Totally agree, I love dark blue, wish I could get all navy bags made by Céline... The edge in navy blue is wonderful, took a picture of it last week at the celine boutique.


----------



## ChelleL75

Recently joined PF to pics of all your beauties!  Thought I'd join in the fun and share my holiday gift to myself--my new Mini Luggage Tote, purchased at the NYC store.  Loving it!


----------



## sophia_coppola

cotonblanc said:


> Not my Trapeze but a window display at SONG, Vienna. I like!
> anothermag.com



Song is such a great shop. did you have a look inside too?


----------



## corallulu

2013 Spring New Collection 
I purchased from NYC 
It is large size so I can put soooo much items


----------



## Cheercakes

Decided to keep all 3 - Nano, Micro and Mini.


----------



## cotonblanc

sophia_coppola said:


> Song is such a great shop. did you have a look inside too?



I found the picture online so now that you mentioned it, I do want to take a look inside Song!


----------



## sophia_coppola

cotonblanc said:


> I found the picture online so now that you mentioned it, I do want to take a look inside Song!



so you have to visit Vienna. I'm sure you'ld like it


----------



## jennie_iva

Finally i'm part of the celine family. Heehee. 

Presenting my black mini in smooth leather:

So inlove with it. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; now i want a nano too!


----------



## ddgladiva

ChelleL75 said:
			
		

> Recently joined PF to pics of all your beauties!  Thought I'd join in the fun and share my holiday gift to myself--my new Mini Luggage Tote, purchased at the NYC store.  Loving it!



She's beautiful.  Love the colors


----------



## ddgladiva

Cheercakes said:
			
		

> Decided to keep all 3 - Nano, Micro and Mini.



Wow, heavenly...  Awesome !


----------



## ddgladiva

jennie_iva said:
			
		

> Finally i'm part of the celine family. Heehee.
> 
> Presenting my black mini in smooth leather:
> 
> So inlove with it. dde0ddde0ddde0d now i want a nano too!



Welcome to the family.  Don't you just love this bag ?


----------



## jennie_iva

ddgladiva said:
			
		

> Welcome to the family.  Don't you just love this bag ?



Thanks. I really do. Heehee. Lusting over a bright colored nano now.


----------



## SCI

bearbricklover said:


> Here's my Celine Medium Luggage in Black with Red Edging.
> 
> View attachment 1972489


Like the little red with the back


----------



## SCI

loveceline30 said:


> My one and only Celine in Micro Luggage Dune


Is so hard to find Mico in Toronto


----------



## nikkisha

sophia_coppola said:


> so you have to visit Vienna. I'm sure you'ld like it



HI Sophia, I'm actually visiting Vienna in January! Can you tell me anything about the luggage stock in the Song location? I'm looking for a nano or a micro. Also so you happen to know the prices? TIA!!


----------



## ChelleL75

ddgladiva said:


> She's beautiful.  Love the colors



Thank you!


----------



## mabeltung

Celine phyton in red, heard this only limited to 10pieces in the world.  Hard to find but i will find you , my dear phyton celine. 
http://m1283.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Tung_Mabel/IMG-20121219-WA0001_zpsd5d3699a.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## mabeltung

What do you think?


----------



## Sparkledolll

A new family member, Bought on a recent visit to Paris 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8292889297/in/photostream


----------



## bbagsforever

Absolutely love everyone's bag purchases, it certainly inspires me to add to my collection! My latest bag- the red classic flap....LOVE. The colour brightens any outfit!


----------



## sophia_coppola

nikkisha said:


> HI Sophia, I'm actually visiting Vienna in January! Can you tell me anything about the luggage stock in the Song location? I'm looking for a nano or a micro. Also so you happen to know the prices? TIA!!



Hi, I will have a look at Song for you in the upcoming weeks after the holidays and tell you if they have a nano or a micro. Another shop which sells Céline is "chegini" at Kohlmarkt in Vienna. I recently bought my cabas phantom there and it was 1380 EUR. They had the new collection already. They had a yellow micro, a black one. Some phantoms, cabas, small trios.


----------



## fumi

bbagsforever said:


> Absolutely love everyone's bag purchases, it certainly inspires me to add to my collection! My latest bag- the red classic flap....LOVE. The colour brightens any outfit!



It's very pretty!


----------



## twilldy

jancarla said:


> Love your outfit!  I've a Celine mini luggage and if I fill it up with things it tends to get heavy, and my forearm is in pain and last for 3 days.  Do you have that problem?  Just curious   Thanks.



Not a severe as you but yes by arm gets EXTREMELY tired after carrying it for 2-3 hours , even with just a small wallet and an iPhone it's ridiculously heavy


----------



## Jeanxy

My newest bag purchase and first Celine.  My Celine mini luggage tote  I love "toting" it around


----------



## bsufku

Jeanxy said:


> My newest bag purchase and first Celine.  My Celine mini luggage tote  I love "toting" it around



Love the colour! Can I find out what is the colour called please? Thanks!!


----------



## cotonblanc

bsufku said:
			
		

> Love the colour! Can I find out what is the colour called please? Thanks!!



Looks like the new slate blue! I'm attaching another new neutral: almond.


----------



## Saumar

Please all you *Celine* *TRAPEZE* experts out there need your help! I have found this trapeze bag-getting it in a small size.  What do you think of the color combination?  Burgundy Flap, Red Base, Linen Ears?


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Looks like the new slate blue! I'm attaching another new neutral: almond.



Saw this IRL in a cEline store yesterday in Paris. Its the new stale blue kinda mix of gray and navy


----------



## jacknoy

Saumar said:
			
		

> Please all you Celine TRAPEZE experts out there need your help! I have found this trapeze bag-getting it in a small size.  What do you think of the color combination?  Burgundy Flap, Red Base, Linen Ears?



Get it  i would buy this too if I find one


----------



## bsufku

cotonblanc said:


> Looks like the new slate blue! I'm attaching another new neutral: almond.




Ooh, does it come with gold or silver hardware? Looks like gold in your picture but silver above. I wonder how close it is the anthracite from last year


----------



## cotonblanc

bsufku said:
			
		

> Ooh, does it come with gold or silver hardware? Looks like gold in your picture but silver above. I wonder how close it is the anthracite from last year



I've not seen it in person but Slate Blue seems to have silver hardware and Almond in gold. 

Attaching another shot of Almond. I'm slowly falling in love with it!


----------



## Jeanxy

bsufku said:


> Love the colour! Can I find out what is the colour called please? Thanks!!



I'll try to find out for you but the other posters must know more and it probably is the slate blue.  I just got it a couple of days ago. Once I find out, I will post the name of the colour.  It is such a great colour and changes shades in different lighting


----------



## danough

cotonblanc said:


> I've not seen it in person but Slate Blue seems to have silver hardware and Almond in gold.
> 
> Attaching another shot of Almond. I'm slowly falling in love with it!


The Almond is GORGEOUS! Is there an almond phantom?


----------



## Jeanxy

cotonblanc said:


> I've not seen it in person but Slate Blue seems to have silver hardware and Almond in gold.
> 
> Attaching another shot of Almond. I'm slowly falling in love with it!



Love the Almond!! Do those of you who own light coloured Celine's find them easy to keep clean?


----------



## Damier Dork

2012 Celine Family Group Photo


----------



## SCI

My first and only Celine dune pebble mini...


----------



## kimberhenry

can't decide if i like this or the black with croc print better?


----------



## ddgladiva

Damier Dork said:
			
		

> 2012 Celine Family Group Photo



OMG, no words...  Awesome !


----------



## ChelleL75

kimberhenry said:
			
		

> can't decide if i like this or the black with croc print better?



I personally love the multi-colour but I'm biased since I just bought one.  I think this one is more unique and classier!


----------



## biorin

kimberhenry said:


> can't decide if i like this or the black with croc print better?



Agreed, I think the tricolor is so unique and suits the Luggage so well!


----------



## _frequentlyfly

addictedtoshop said:


> My camel xx


What shoes are you wearing? love them!


----------



## _frequentlyfly

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


love it!


----------



## _frequentlyfly

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


how tall are you without heels?


----------



## sophia_coppola

kimberhenry said:


> can't decide if i like this or the black with croc print better?



I would prefer the croc print


----------



## d00rvm

_frequentlyfly said:
			
		

> Love it!
> how tall are you without heels?



Thank you
I am 175 cm without heels! 
Sorry I'm Dutch, I don't know any measurements in inches


----------



## jacknoy

My new phantom from the Ave Montaigne Celine store!


----------



## Purse4wife

Im sorry i cant post a new thread. I need help can someone post a pic of a mini luggage in Almond & another one is Sand. The Barneys in Chicago is getting some in this week & i might get one for my wife!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

jacknoy said:


> My new phantom from the Ave Montaigne Celine store!



Wow This color is just gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## ryrybaby12

jacknoy said:


> My new phantom from the Ave Montaigne Celine store!


Is this slate blue?


----------



## jacknoy

Sugar Cane said:
			
		

> Wow This color is just gorgeous!!! Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## jacknoy

ryrybaby12 said:
			
		

> Is this slate blue?



Its deep sea blue. Little close to slate blue. We were comparing the slate blue mini with this color. Very very close


----------



## ryrybaby12

It is pretty!!!


----------



## jacknoy

ryrybaby12 said:
			
		

> It is pretty!!!



&#10084;thanks


----------



## virgolicious30

it's hard to tell. is the almond a dark grey color or more green?



cotonblanc said:


> I've not seen it in person but Slate Blue seems to have silver hardware and Almond in gold.
> 
> Attaching another shot of Almond. I'm slowly falling in love with it!


----------



## Purse4wife

New Purse for wife!!


----------



## biorin

Purse4wife said:
			
		

> New Purse for wife!!



How sweet and such a great color! I'm sure she'll be thrilled


----------



## Chrissy13

Such lovely bags ! I recently got a tricolor micro in blush but I realized after using it for just a week , both handles seem to flap open to the sides like wings , is this normal ? I didn't quite like it though . Any similar cases ? Thank you


----------



## hrhkaren

my first ever Céline purchase!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Chrissy13 said:
			
		

> Such lovely bags ! I recently got a tricolor micro in blush but I realized after using it for just a week , both handles seem to flap open to the sides like wings , is this normal ? I didn't quite like it though . Any similar cases ? Thank you



Yes!  So when I set mine down I often intertwine the handles to keep them up.  Congrats on your micro!


----------



## Jeanxy

hrhkaren said:


> my first ever Céline purchase!



Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## hrhkaren

thank you, Jeanxy!



Jeanxy said:


> Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Virginiamb

hrhkaren said:
			
		

> my first ever Céline purchase!



Congrats!!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## Virginiamb

Purse4wife said:
			
		

> New Purse for wife!!



I am sure she will love!!  So sweet of you!


----------



## blairxoxo

my mini in fluo pink. one of my favorite bags!!


----------



## Virginiamb

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> my mini in fluo pink. one of my favorite bags!!



Love that color!!!  I would love to have a Celine in a pop color


----------



## jessivana

http://instagram.com/p/ThFLlINXai/?fb_action_ids=4644308300936&fb_action_types=instapp%3Atake&fb_ref=ogexp&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=282366635119873[/IMG]

my sunshine babies  celine mini and micro citron resort 2012


----------



## jessivana

jessivana 	http://instagram.com/p/ThFLlINXai/?fb_action_ids=4644308300936&fb_action_types=insta pp%3Atake&fb_ref=ogexp&fb_source=aggregation&fb_ag gregation_id=282366635119873[/IMG]

my sunshine babies  celine mini and micro citron resort 2012


----------



## porpentine

jacknoy said:


> My new phantom from the Ave Montaigne Celine store!



amazing colour... congratulations. mod pics?


----------



## sammie225

added a scarf


----------



## Virginiamb

sammie225 said:
			
		

> added a scarf



Love it with the scarf!!!


----------



## mikomiko

sammie225 said:


> added a scarf



if im buying celine luggage in dune that is because this photo..


----------



## Virginiamb

mikomiko said:
			
		

> if im buying celine luggage in dune that is because this photo..



You are going to love the color.  I almost let the micro dune pass me by because I wanted camel but got tired of waiting.  Because of all the wonderful people on the forum I took the plunge And purchased if last week and when I recovered it my heart melted.  Best neutral color ever Nd I put a set of my twillies on the handles to add alittle spice to it


----------



## icecreamom

addictedtoshop said:


> My camel xx



Hi, I really like the watch pictured. Would you mind sharing who is it by?


----------



## dustcollector

Not my bag but just like to share these with you TPFs!


----------



## yinnie

dustcollector said:


> Not my bag but just like to share these with you TPFs!



How adorable!!!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

crazy8baglady said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4juhb8ec7z0axxg/2013-01-10%2014.44.14.jpg
> 
> This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"



Omg your bag is so beautiful!
Is this from the current season?


----------



## crazy8baglady

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Omg your bag is so beautiful!
> Is this from the current season?


thank you!!! no, i bought her in may 2012 from bergdorf in ny. 

i haven't used her much because i'm paranoid about color transfer on the white leather. but she sure is pretty!


----------



## biorin

crazy8baglady said:
			
		

> This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"



I am officially so jealous. Possibly my favorite color luggage to date! 

Mine has the white face too, and despite a lot of carelessness and jeans-wearing, haven't had any color transfer! At least not yet *fingers crossed*


----------



## unoma

crazy8baglady said:


> This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"




Perfect. Love her


----------



## dyna212

Pink + green. What say you?


----------



## craziepink

dyna212 said:
			
		

> Pink + green. What say you?



Flawless.


----------



## crazy8baglady

biorin said:


> I am officially so jealous. Possibly my favorite color luggage to date!
> 
> Mine has the white face too, and despite a lot of carelessness and jeans-wearing, haven't had any color transfer! At least not yet *fingers crossed*


oooh i love your micro! i actually wish mine was a micro. i didn't do enough research and didn't know that they had micro at the time. still love her tho 
good to hear about the white leather, i will take her out more!


----------



## biorin

crazy8baglady said:


> oooh i love your micro! i actually wish mine was a micro. i didn't do enough research and didn't know that they had micro at the time. still love her tho
> good to hear about the white leather, i will take her out more!



Thaaaank you

You should definitely enjoy such a beautiful bag as much as possible! The leather seems pretty resistant, and worst case, well, I have seen miracles with handbag cleaning!


----------



## craziepink

My birthday gift from last year--Tricolor Royal Blue Celine micro luggage. I love this color combination! The blue part is really scratched up though from whenever I wore tops that have sequins or stuff like that :'(


----------



## ddgladiva

dyna212 said:
			
		

> Pink + green. What say you?



Love it.  Great color combination


----------



## angelinebai

I just got my first celine mini luggage navy from Bergdorf Goodman. Love it!!

However, I noticed the "Celine Paris" print in the front and the little thing in the back are kinda not in the center, both of them are more on the right side... Does anyone know if it's normal or it's a defected one.  it kinda bothers me now, not sure if I should exchange it.


----------



## unoma

angelinebai said:


> I just got my first celine mini luggage navy from Bergdorf Goodman. Love it!!
> 
> However, I noticed the "Celine Paris" print in the front and the little thing in the back are kinda not in the center, both of them are more on the right side... Does anyone know if it's normal or it's a defected one.  it kinda bothers me now, not sure if I should exchange it.



Return IF it bothers you before it is too late


----------



## unoma

dyna212 said:


> Pink + green. What say you?



Perfect


----------



## EMDOC

bearbricklover said:
			
		

> Here's my Celine Medium Luggage in Black with Red Edging.



Love the contrast


----------



## EMDOC

alldatjazz715 said:
			
		

> I'm in!



Gorg


----------



## EMDOC

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> My camel xx



Nice color


----------



## Virginiamb

angelinebai said:
			
		

> I just got my first celine mini luggage navy from Bergdorf Goodman. Love it!!
> 
> However, I noticed the "Celine Paris" print in the front and the little thing in the back are kinda not in the center, both of them are more on the right side... Does anyone know if it's normal or it's a defected one.  it kinda bothers me now, not sure if I should exchange it.



Love navy, but I agree too, if it bothers you return in exchange for another one.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Myblackbag

angelinebai said:


> I just got my first celine mini luggage navy from Bergdorf Goodman. Love it!!
> 
> However, I noticed the "Celine Paris" print in the front and the little thing in the back are kinda not in the center, both of them are more on the right side... Does anyone know if it's normal or it's a defected one.  it kinda bothers me now, not sure if I should exchange it.



That bag is gorgeous! But like the other posters have said, if it bothers you, return it and get one you can live with.


----------



## sammie225

dyna212 said:


> Pink + green. What say you?




wow this looks fantastic  i have to try this out!how did you do this pretty bow?


----------



## Maddy luv

dyna212 said:


> Pink + green. What say you?



Love it!


----------



## samouu

As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

samouu said:


> As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!



Its Breaaathtakingggg   I agree that it resembles Etoupe of Hermes, which is my absolute favorite  it's so elegant! congrats


----------



## oochocolate

Gorgeous!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

samouu said:


> As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## samouu

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Its Breaaathtakingggg   I agree that it resembles Etoupe of Hermes, which is my absolute favorite  it's so elegant! congrats





oochocolate said:


> Gorgeous!!





crazy8baglady said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



Oh thanks to all of you for your nice comments, I am overwhelmed with this bag, now I'm waiting for my next Trapèze to come, I am so excited. It will be my first exotic bag. Will show it to you as soon as I receive it!


----------



## Virginiamb

samouu said:
			
		

> As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## designerdime

If anyone is from Canada, where do you purchase Celine in Toronto? I have yet to see a luggage or phantom in real life other than someone carrying one


----------



## glamourdoll.

designerdime said:


> If anyone is from Canada, where do you purchase Celine in Toronto? I have yet to see a luggage or phantom in real life other than someone carrying one



My friend got a phantom croc from holts on bloor. You have to be lucky to see one on the floor or ask a SA to put your name on the list! Most of the Canadians that I know get Celine from the states!


----------



## ynnuss

crazy8baglady said:


> This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"



Omg!! Dying for this.. It's gorgeous


----------



## unoma




----------



## missjesf

I have serached everywhere for a Micro because of my petite frame. My department stores only carried Minis and sometimes Nanos based on the seasons but never the Micros. I finally got ahold of one through the Celine boutique in New York! Say hello to my Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle 




















Kind of sad that I got into Celine right after the price increase  The sticker underneath was at $2200. Oh! For some reason, there wasn't tax because I am a Washington resident so that saved me a lot. I just had to pay for shipping ($25).

FYI: if you plan to purchase a Celine and most of the department stores don't offer the color you want, I suggest contacting a Celine boutique in your country because my SA offered me a lot of colors!! Most places I emailed (Saks & Neiman) only had Black. My ideal color was a neutral shade (Burgundy, Navy, Olive, etc.) besides Black. I was hoping for Dune or Camel. Anyways, there's still a lot of Jungle and Souris and some bright colors (that I did not pay attention to!)


----------



## Virginiamb

missjesf said:
			
		

> I have serached everywhere for a Micro because of my petite frame. My department stores only carried Minis and sometimes Nanos based on the seasons but never the Micros. I finally got ahold of one through the Celine boutique in New York! Say hello to my Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle
> 
> Kind of sad that I got into Celine right after the price increase  The sticker underneath was at $2200. Oh! For some reason, there wasn't tax because I am a Washington resident so that saved me a lot. I just had to pay for shipping ($25).
> 
> FYI: if you plan to purchase a Celine and most of the department stores don't offer the color you want, I suggest contacting a Celine boutique in your country because my SA offered me a lot of colors!! Most places I emailed (Saks & Neiman) only had Black. My ideal color was a neutral shade (Burgundy, Navy, Olive, etc.) besides Black. I was hoping for Dune or Camel. Anyways, there's still a lot of Jungle and Souris and some bright colors (that I did not pay attention to!)



Congrats!!!  I was searching like you too and had SA's looking for me and right before New Years I got a call from Barney's and they had a micro in dune.  I grabbed it and I love it too!!!!


----------



## yinnie

I love my trapeze!!!!!


----------



## arcaedia

craziepink said:


> My birthday gift from last year--Tricolor Royal Blue Celine micro luggage. I love this color combination! The blue part is really scratched up though from whenever I wore tops that have sequins or stuff like that :'(
> 
> View attachment 2018357


that bag is everything!


----------



## anthrocite_love

Introducing my one and only Celine Beauty- Black Mini Luggage with silver hardware and drummed leather


----------



## AEGIS

my first celine: tricolor navy, black and brown


----------



## AEGIS

samouu said:


> As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!




that is amazing!


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

So inlove with neons!


----------



## Virginiamb

Sotwilight_fan said:
			
		

> So inlove with neons!



Would love to have a bright Celine!  Love the colors


----------



## testerwoman

magdalenkamm said:


> hi! does anyone have a high resolution photo of a celine bag? (the luggage tote) it can bo home made photo, I will just polish it a bit with photoshop.
> I wanna write an article about the bag but saddly Celine "doesn't do any press office" in my country, please help!


Hello!


----------



## samouu

AEGIS said:


> that is amazing!




Thanks a lot  I am getting another one in python I am so excited and will post pictures as soon as I get it


----------



## purseling

Hi all!

Excited to join this forum and post pictures of my first ever Celine! Just picked it up today and I think I'm in love....


----------



## Virginiamb

purseling said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Excited to join this forum and post pictures of my first ever Celine! Just picked it up today and I think I'm in love....



BEAUTIFUL!   What a great bag and I know you are in love!  Welcome to the Celine club!!!


----------



## designerdime

glamourdoll. said:


> My friend got a phantom croc from holts on bloor. You have to be lucky to see one on the floor or ask a SA to put your name on the list! Most of the Canadians that I know get Celine from the states!



Thank you!  I guess I will wait till I take a trip


----------



## accessoryspot

gorgeous. i need to learn more about high end


----------



## jeneelovee

anthrocite_love said:


> Introducing my one and only Celine Beauty- Black Mini Luggage with silver hardware and drummed leather





missjesf said:


> I have serached everywhere for a Micro because of my petite frame. My department stores only carried Minis and sometimes Nanos based on the seasons but never the Micros. I finally got ahold of one through the Celine boutique in New York! Say hello to my Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle





samouu said:


> As promised, here is my new baby: the Trapèze in Souris. The color is amazing, it changes from beige to grey to taupe depending on the light! The white lining reminds me of the Hermes Etoupe, looks really the same!



Such beauties!


----------



## daoying_melody

Here is my Beauty!


----------



## craziepink

daoying_melody said:


> Here is my Beauty!



Love! The red looks so good as a phantom and definitely a great pop of color.


----------



## BDgirl

daoying_melody said:


> Here is my Beauty!



So cute!!!


----------



## BDgirl

purseling said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Excited to join this forum and post pictures of my first ever Celine! Just picked it up today and I think I'm in love....



We share the same love  . Congrats!


----------



## prettymonkey26

i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch


----------



## craziepink

prettymonkey26 said:


> i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch



Elegance. Pure elegance.


----------



## prettymonkey26

prettymonkey26 said:
			
		

> i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch



thank you! this bag is just wonderful to look at


----------



## NeonLights

prettymonkey26 said:


> i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch



I looove the box... the black is soo classic.


----------



## prettymonkey26

NeonLights said:
			
		

> I looove the box... the black is soo classic.



thank you! will never get old even when i get old


----------



## CorneliaJames

Recently added a box bag into my collection.


----------



## CorneliaJames

prettymonkey26 said:


> i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch


Just bought the same bag! It's so gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## CorneliaJames

Sotwilight_fan said:


> So inlove with neons!


**** yeah! thinking about buying a cobalt blue nano..


----------



## BDgirl

prettymonkey26 said:


> i took out my baby today for the first time! obsessed! wearing it with a michael kors watch



Wow! your picture make me want to but a box soon  What a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## prettymonkey26

CorneliaJames said:
			
		

> Just bought the same bag! It's so gorgeous, isn't it?



yay were bag twins! its exquisite!


----------



## prettymonkey26

BDgirl said:
			
		

> Wow! your picture make me want to but a box soon  What a beauty. Congrats!



get one! its worth the money. the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## nataliaa

Celine small phantom in burgundy


----------



## craziepink

nataliaa said:


> Celine small phantom in burgundy



Beaaautiful


----------



## sammie225

Mini Luggage Dune today


----------



## CorneliaJames

prettymonkey26 said:


> yay were bag twins! its exquisite!


I've only started to appreciate the elegance in Céline's design simplicity. I was obsessed with Balenciaga before, but since I've discovered Céline, I don't think I can turn back. It makes me feel like a proper lady! It's amazing how one fashion item can do so.


----------



## prettymonkey26

CorneliaJames said:
			
		

> I've only started to appreciate the elegance in Céline's design simplicity. I was obsessed with Balenciaga before, but since I've discovered Céline, I don't think I can turn back. It makes me feel like a proper lady! It's amazing how one fashion item can do so.



i know what you mean  i started out with a certain brand infamous for its monograms LOL all over the place. i love the feeling i get when i wear the box. like classy yet cool. helps that i wear mostly edgy streetwear and the box flap is a nice foil. have you been wearing yours often? i've worn mine everyday since but i constantly have to be on guard against scratches! even had to trim my nails to prevent scratching the leather. yeah, im hopeless


----------



## AEGIS

nataliaa said:


> Celine small phantom in burgundy




those gloves are amazing! where are they from?


----------



## LUXEM13

Looking to purchase a Cobalt Blue Mini Luggage. The interior of the bag is gray. CAn someone please help me with the authentication? I think everything checks out otherwise.
Thanks!!


----------



## unoma

LUXEM13 said:


> Looking to purchase a Cobalt Blue Mini Luggage. The interior of the bag is gray. CAn someone please help me with the authentication? I think everything checks out otherwise.
> Thanks!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-36.html


----------



## jeneelovee

sammie225 said:


> Mini Luggage Dune today


so gorgeous!  I just ordered the same bag, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Joyce Lim

jeneelovee said:


> so gorgeous!  I just ordered the same bag, can't wait to get it!



Hi, jeneelovee did u just order the mini luggage dune color in pebbled leather too?
May I know where because I want that color too.


----------



## LabelsOverLove

Here's my Celine Croc Embossed in Grey


----------



## NeonLights

nataliaa said:


> Celine small phantom in burgundy



Pure love.. 

I need to get my hands onto a phantom next


----------



## craziepink

NeonLights said:


> Pure love..
> 
> I need to get my hands onto a phantom next



Totally agree!!! I need a phantom as well....


----------



## biorin

LabelsOverLove said:
			
		

> Here's my Celine Croc Embossed in Grey



Love that bag and the whole outfit!!


----------



## unoma

LabelsOverLove said:


> Here's my Celine Croc Embossed in Grey
> View attachment 2042687



Picture perfect


----------



## BDgirl

LabelsOverLove said:


> Here's my Celine Croc Embossed in Grey
> View attachment 2042687



I already have 1 in black but this grey version is really growing on me


----------



## jeneelovee

Joyce Lim said:


> Hi, jeneelovee did u just order the mini luggage dune color in pebbled leather too?
> May I know where because I want that color too.



Hi Joyce,

I got mine from SA Doris at the Celine Boutique in Miami and had it shipped to me in CA!


----------



## Joyce Lim

jeneelovee said:


> Hi Joyce,
> 
> I got mine from SA Doris at the Celine Boutique in Miami and had it shipped to me in CA!



Thanks. May I know the price is same in CA? Free shipping? I live in CA too.
How am I going to contact her? Email or by phone?


----------



## jeneelovee

Joyce Lim said:


> Thanks. May I know the price is same in CA? Free shipping? I live in CA too.
> How am I going to contact her? Email or by phone?



Price is the same. You have to pay $25 I think for shipping but no sales tax! You can email her at dorisperes@gmail.com.


----------



## Joyce Lim

Thanks you so much! I am going to email her now!


----------



## Joyce Lim

jeneelovee said:


> Price is the same. You have to pay $25 I think for shipping but no sales tax! You can email her at dorisperes@gmail.com.



Thanks you so much! I'm going to email her now.


----------



## venusmoon70

I wanted my first celine to be a micro but after months of waiting, i got this...large trio in camel.


----------



## nataliaa

AEGIS said:


> those gloves are amazing! where are they from?



Sorry for the late reply, they are from H&M


----------



## icecreamom

sammie225 said:


> Mini Luggage Dune today



Lovely!


----------



## Hdream

sammie225 said:


> Mini Luggage Dune today



Very beautiful! I have same bag and pink suede shoes as well.


----------



## Mellee

My dune mini enjoying some tunes:


----------



## Gala Braco

My new Céline Cabas Clasp in wine color, this is my new everyday bag


----------



## biorin

Mellee said:


> My dune mini enjoying some tunes:



It looks right at home!!


----------



## jacknoy

My Jungle Mini


----------



## MrsJstar

venusmoon70 said:


> I wanted my first celine to be a micro but after months of waiting, i got this...large trio in camel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044070


Love this bag! Are you able to wear it cross body!, TIA


----------



## bernice711

My Celine Micro Pink Fluo


----------



## venusmoon70

MrsJstar said:


> Love this bag! Are you able to wear it cross body!, TIA



Yes, I am 5'4.it hangs around my hip.


----------



## Nolia

Mellee said:


> My dune mini enjoying some tunes:
> 
> View attachment 2050206



Hilarious and adorable! :lolots:


----------



## abbycakes

bernice711 said:


> My Celine Micro Pink Fluo



Such a fun color!!


----------



## jeneelovee

My dune mini on the road with me!


----------



## Nolia

jeneelovee said:


> My dune mini on the road with me!



Lovely!


----------



## Joyce Lim

Me too! With my Dune mini on my birthday!


----------



## Joyce Lim

jeneelovee said:


> My dune mini on the road with me!



Hi jeneelovee, Thanks for the SA email. She's a very nice person.


----------



## samelise

Gala Braco said:


> My new Céline Cabas Clasp in wine color, this is my new everyday bag


Gorgeous! Do you mind if I ask where you bought it?


----------



## d00rvm

An elevator trip with my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Celine motorcycle jacket and my Celine stamped croc phantom.
The scarf is Gucci!
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Joyce Lim said:


> Me too! With my Dune mini on my birthday!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR Joyce Lim, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!  and many more!

You and your Dune mini look lovely!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

d00rvm said:


> An elevator trip with my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Celine motorcycle jacket and my Celine stamped croc phantom.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2054168



You look very chic!  and beautiful!


----------



## Joyce Lim

SecondTwinBorn said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR Joyce Lim, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!  and many more!
> 
> You and your Dune mini look lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Joyce Lim said:


> Thank you!



You are very welcome.


----------



## d00rvm

SecondTwinBorn said:


> You look very chic!  and beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## unoma

Joyce Lim said:


> Me too! With my Dune mini on my birthday!



You look lovely.
Happy Birthday


----------



## jeneelovee

Joyce Lim said:


> Me too! With my Dune mini on my birthday!



Your welcome! We are bag twins  happy birthday!


----------



## Joyce Lim

unoma said:


> You look lovely.
> Happy Birthday



Thank you unoma!


----------



## Joyce Lim

jeneelovee said:


> Your welcome! We are bag twins  happy birthday!



yup yup!


----------



## danielle5891

All those Dune minis made me want to take mine out for a trip today! Together with my Audrey sunglasses


----------



## Joyce Lim

danielle5891 said:


> All those Dune minis made me want to take mine out for a trip today! Together with my Audrey sunglasses



Nice!


----------



## ferrip

Mellee said:


> My dune mini enjoying some tunes:
> 
> View attachment 2050206



Teehee! So cute!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

danielle5891 said:


> All those Dune minis made me want to take mine out for a trip today! Together with my Audrey sunglasses



What a great neutral!  Looks fab!


----------



## aznswtgirl

my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love


----------



## prettymonkey26

aznswtgirl said:
			
		

> my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love



its looks black in this picture. but great shot of a beautiful bag nonetheless. congrats!


----------



## shalomjude

aznswtgirl said:


> my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love



This is beautiful .. I love the colour


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

aznswtgirl said:


> my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love



Oh my gosh...what a lovely bag!  Congrats!


----------



## aznswtgirl

prettymonkey26 said:


> its looks black in this picture. but great shot of a beautiful bag nonetheless. congrats!



Yea it looks black if u don't really look closely and that's why I love the dark navy color since the black doesn't come in gold hardware


----------



## fattofasho

aznswtgirl said:


> my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love



Lovely bag. The colour sounds so interesting, would love to see it in person


----------



## nashpoo

danielle5891 said:


> All those Dune minis made me want to take mine out for a trip today! Together with my Audrey sunglasses



Does dune look similar to Chanel's beige claire?


----------



## danielle5891

nashpoo said:


> Does dune look similar to Chanel's beige claire?



I wouldn't know. I don't own a Chanel in that color  maybe someone else knows?


----------



## yinnie

Vintage box with horse carriage buckle... Absolutely divine!


----------



## prettymonkey26

yinnie said:
			
		

> Vintage box with horse carriage buckle... Absolutely divine!



i swear i get depressed everytime i see your vintage celine. lol. i was bidding for one on ebay last week and lost ((  oh well i just hope one day i come across one as lovely and in good condition such as yours.


----------



## d00rvm

prettymonkey26 said:


> i swear i get depressed everytime i see your vintage celine. lol. i was bidding for one on ebay last week and lost ((  oh well i just hope one day i come across one as lovely and in good condition such as yours.



Hi prettymonkey!
There are a few vintage celine boxes on www.designer-vintage.com
The prices are pretty low comparing to Ebay!


----------



## prettymonkey26

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Hi prettymonkey!
> There are a few vintage celine boxes on www.designer-vintage.com
> The prices are pretty low comparing to Ebay!



thank you! im bookmarking this site now!


----------



## d00rvm

prettymonkey26 said:


> thank you! im bookmarking this site now!



Good luck!
Hope you fine something!


----------



## marthie

My new baby; Céline Phantom. I'm in LOVE.


----------



## yinnie

prettymonkey26 said:


> i swear i get depressed everytime i see your vintage celine. lol. i was bidding for one on ebay last week and lost ((  oh well i just hope one day i come across one as lovely and in good condition such as yours.



Awwww trust me persistence will bring great returns!!!! I literally looked everyday for more than 3 months before I found this beauty  good luck!


----------



## prettymonkey26

yinnie said:
			
		

> Awwww trust me persistence will bring great returns!!!! I literally looked everyday for more than 3 months before I found this beauty  good luck!



actually i found a vintage box ten days ago, but it has a different clasp and comes in maroon. i bought it anyway though i still want the black one with the clasp like your box. anyway it arrived today in the mail and it looks better than i expected  got it for a good price as well! so yeah, depression is gone for the meantime


----------



## yinnie

prettymonkey26 said:


> actually i found a vintage box ten days ago, but it has a different clasp and comes in maroon. i bought it anyway though i still want the black one with the clasp like your box. anyway it arrived today in the mail and it looks better than i expected  got it for a good price as well! so yeah, depression is gone for the meantime



Love it! I saw ur reveal thread!


----------



## prettymonkey26

yinnie said:
			
		

> Love it! I saw ur reveal thread!



i wish i knew what year and season it was produced for. do you know the year of your vintage box?


----------



## jhng

Gala Braco said:


> My new Céline Cabas Clasp in wine color, this is my new everyday bag


this is a beaut. where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pullmyhairchuck

My box with cotonblanc's luggage and skate shoes.


----------



## d00rvm

My luggage with my brand new Isabel Marant all black Baya sneakers


----------



## cotonblanc

pullmyhairchuck said:


> My box with cotonblanc's luggage and skate shoes.



Posting a clearer shot of our bags together! Clearly, Céline's classic if I say so myself.


----------



## jessi2007

missjesf said:


> I have serached everywhere for a Micro because of my petite frame. My department stores only carried Minis and sometimes Nanos based on the seasons but never the Micros. I finally got ahold of one through the Celine boutique in New York! Say hello to my Micro Luggage Tote in Jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sad that I got into Celine right after the price increase  The sticker underneath was at $2200. Oh! For some reason, there wasn't tax because I am a Washington resident so that saved me a lot. I just had to pay for shipping ($25).
> 
> FYI: if you plan to purchase a Celine and most of the department stores don't offer the color you want, I suggest contacting a Celine boutique in your country because my SA offered me a lot of colors!! Most places I emailed (Saks & Neiman) only had Black. My ideal color was a neutral shade (Burgundy, Navy, Olive, etc.) besides Black. I was hoping for Dune or Camel. Anyways, there's still a lot of Jungle and Souris and some bright colors (that I did not pay attention to!)


Hi missjesf, 

Congrats..love this color, I'm new for Celine, I'm just start looking for my first and I like the micro size. May I have your SA at Celine boutique e-mail contact? Can I purchase via e-mail or phone? My NM's SA has not nothing I want.  

TIA
Jessi2007


----------



## Lisuko

aznswtgirl said:


> my first Celine bag purchase - Dark navy blue trapeze in gold hardware. my new love


So gorgeous!


----------



## Lisuko

daoying_melody said:


> Here is my Beauty!


I love this bright color!


----------



## Lisuko

crazy8baglady said:


> This is my mini luggage with smooth black leather and shrunken white leather that I bought last May. I call her "Hello Panda"


She is one pretty bag!


----------



## gummyb34r5

yinnie said:


> Vintage box with horse carriage buckle... Absolutely divine!



I have to say I like the vintage design of the box more than the current design! That horse carriage buckle looks so elegant. It's beaaaaautiful!


----------



## LewisAMatthews

purseling said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Excited to join this forum and post pictures of my first ever Celine! Just picked it up today and I think I'm in love....



Such a beautiful Celine, I am unsure whether to purchase the mini luggage or the phantom, what made you purchase the phantom? I'm a bit cautious over the phantom having no zip, and how secure is this bag?


----------



## yinnie

gummyb34r5 said:


> I have to say I like the vintage design of the box more than the current design! That horse carriage buckle looks so elegant. It's beaaaaautiful!



Thank you


----------



## yinnie

prettymonkey26 said:


> i wish i knew what year and season it was produced for. do you know the year of your vintage box?



I have no idea what year... Do u know how I can tell?


----------



## yinnie

Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!



Very nice collection. Now all u need is a luggage


----------



## Sugar Cane

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!



Beautiful. Love your vintage box babies


----------



## Jeanxy

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!


Nice Celine collection!!!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

yinnie said:
			
		

> I have no idea what year... Do u know how I can tell?



i have no idea. i just know mine is from the 70's based on hardware comparisons with other vintage boxes.. i wish there was someone on Purseforum who could help us out.




			
				yinnie said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!



great collection! now all you need is the new 2013 box!


----------



## Lisuko

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!


So beautiful. I'm getting a black mini luggage. Now I'm thinking of getting a trapeze!


----------



## Lisuko

yinnie said:


> Vintage box with horse carriage buckle... Absolutely divine!


Lovely bag!


----------



## unoma

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!



I am so jealous


----------



## designerdiva40

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!



Beautiful...... Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## designerdiva40

cotonblanc said:


> Posting a clearer shot of our bags together! Clearly, Céline's classic if I say so myself.



You have the 2 most perfect Celine bags..... Thanks for sharing


----------



## cotonblanc

designerdiva40 said:


> You have the 2 most perfect Celine bags..... Thanks for sharing



Thank you! The beautiful box bag belongs to a friend of mine. You have quite a collection yourself too!


----------



## audmed

Hi Yinnie, wondering do you have an issue with color transfer on your trapeze? im debating a lighter color but concerned about this. thx


----------



## nashpoo

My new Celine Micro!


----------



## Tammyjam

I bought my first Celine back in November, a bit late on my post but here it is! I was lucky to find the navy blue with orange piping when I was shopping in Singapore.  I was actually on the hunt for the perfect trapeze, but fell head over heels for this phantom tote instead!!  I'm a dork and wrapped the handles with scarves I found to keep the handles nice and clean lol.


----------



## yinnie

audmed said:


> Hi Yinnie, wondering do you have an issue with color transfer on your trapeze? im debating a lighter color but concerned about this. thx



I haven't had any problems with colour transfer. But I don't wear jeans so I can't be sure... Sorry not much help!


----------



## wecos77

Bought this last night at Sak's in Boston:


----------



## prettymonkey26

wecos77 said:
			
		

> Bought this last night at Sak's in Boston:



looks cool! totally unexpected combination  may i know how much you got it for?


----------



## Virginiamb

Tammyjam said:


> I bought my first Celine back in November, a bit late on my post but here it is! I was lucky to find the navy blue with orange piping when I was shopping in Singapore.  I was actually on the hunt for the perfect trapeze, but fell head over heels for this phantom tote instead!!  I'm a dork and wrapped the handles with scarves I found to keep the handles nice and clean lol.



Love love love the color and trim!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

wecos77 said:


> Bought this last night at Sak's in Boston:



What a great night out bag!


----------



## Virginiamb

nashpoo said:


> My new Celine Micro!



Love a micro!  Congrats!


----------



## wecos77

prettymonkey26 said:


> looks cool! totally unexpected combination  may i know how much you got it for?



Retail is US $490 with tax it came out to $520.

It is very stiff, I may exchange it tonight for something more usable.


----------



## Tammyjam

wecos77 said:


> Bought this last night at Sak's in Boston:



OMG I love this!!!


----------



## Tammyjam

Virginiamb said:


> Love love love the color and trim!!!



Thank you Virginiamb!


----------



## EdnaMode

yinnie said:


> Just wanted to share my Celine family pic  so in love with each and every piece!


Wow, all so beautiful!  I was just looking at the trapeze that you have, that will be my next bag!


----------



## audmed

yinnie said:


> I haven't had any problems with colour transfer. But I don't wear jeans so I can't be sure... Sorry not much help!


Thx did you buy your trapeze in the us? I'm a fan of this color combo & want to try tracking it down. Thx


----------



## BDgirl

Tammyjam said:


> I bought my first Celine back in November, a bit late on my post but here it is! I was lucky to find the navy blue with orange piping when I was shopping in Singapore.  I was actually on the hunt for the perfect trapeze, but fell head over heels for this phantom tote instead!!  I'm a dork and wrapped the handles with scarves I found to keep the handles nice and clean lol.



LOL well, you can never baby your baby too much


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Celine Mini Luggage


----------



## yinnie

EdnaMode said:


> Wow, all so beautiful!  I was just looking at the trapeze that you have, that will be my next bag!



Thank you! This trapeze is beautiful! Good luck with your search


----------



## yinnie

audmed said:


> Thx did you buy your trapeze in the us? I'm a fan of this color combo & want to try tracking it down. Thx



I bought it in australia. I think it was released in the US in March 2012... Good luck with our search


----------



## biorin

Ava.Leigh said:


> Celine Mini Luggage



Ooh I love it. Fierce.


----------



## Virginiamb

Ava.Leigh said:


> Celine Mini Luggage



Love love love it!!!!!


----------



## vivalapink

Just got this beautiful wallet from Saks in Philadelphia! I'm just SO in love with this- apparently there's a bag version (I know there's an oversized clutch) and I'm dying to see it. I can't stop staring at this it's just so cool.


----------



## elmel

vivalapink said:


> Just got this beautiful wallet from Saks in Philadelphia! I'm just SO in love with this- apparently there's a bag version (I know there's an oversized clutch) and I'm dying to see it. I can't stop staring at this it's just so cool.




BEAUTIFUL!! I love this. May I ask how much it cost?


----------



## vivalapink

elmel said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! I love this. May I ask how much it cost?



Thank you! It cost $590. Hope I helped


----------



## elmel

vivalapink said:
			
		

> Thank you! It cost $590. Hope I helped



Thanks! Soo tempting!!


----------



## Tammyjam

BDgirl said:


> LOL well, you can never baby your baby too much



true that! lol


----------



## ferrip

vivalapink said:


> Just got this beautiful wallet from Saks in Philadelphia! I'm just SO in love with this- apparently there's a bag version (I know there's an oversized clutch) and I'm dying to see it. I can't stop staring at this it's just so cool.



Do you happen to know the name!? =)


----------



## jxlove

craziepink said:


> My birthday gift from last year--Tricolor Royal Blue Celine micro luggage. I love this color combination! The blue part is really scratched up though from whenever I wore tops that have sequins or stuff like that :'(
> 
> View attachment 2018357


Absolutely love the blue!


----------



## unoma

vivalapink said:


> Just got this beautiful wallet from Saks in Philadelphia! I'm just SO in love with this- apparently there's a bag version (I know there's an oversized clutch) and I'm dying to see it. I can't stop staring at this it's just so cool.



Wowwww
Congrats


----------



## iamme2010

jxlove said:


> Absolutely love the blue!



How much is the tri-color?


----------



## sammie225

had some time so i took some pictures of my beautiful celine


----------



## JoySy

Please authenticate this celine mini luggage 
Coquelicot
Year 2012


----------



## JoySy

Serial number celine mini luggage


----------



## BagBragger

JoySy said:
			
		

> Serial number celine mini luggage



HEADS UP: Completely wrong thread for this request and more photos will be needed.


----------



## JoySy

I am new to this site pls help &#128513;


----------



## JoySy

BagBragger said:


> HEADS UP: Completely wrong thread for this request and more photos will be needed.


Sorry &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## unoma

JoySy said:


> Sorry &#65533;&#65533;



Hi
Try here

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-use-format-post-794453-121.html#post24129790


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

sammie225 said:


> had some time so i took some pictures of my beautiful celine


So gorgeous


----------



## BagBragger

JoySy said:
			
		

> I am new to this site pls help dde01



Oh no, don't apologize!  It was an honest mistake.  I tied to copy/paste the right thread but couldn't from my phone...this app is problematic sometime.  I wanted to let you know before the mods saw your post...they respond in red because they mean business (as they should, sometimes it's a little harsh for newbies though...at least IMO).


----------



## BagBragger

unoma said:
			
		

> Hi
> Try here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-121.html#post24129790



Thank you Unoma!!!


----------



## BDgirl

sammie225 said:


> had some time so i took some pictures of my beautiful celine



Ohhh i love your bag and the shoess just gorgeous!!


----------



## sabha94

Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!













Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion

Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


----------



## Sculli

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


I've totally fallen in love with your blue Trapeze...


----------



## sabha94

Sculli said:


> I've totally fallen in love with your blue Trapeze...



thank uu very much !


----------



## ferrip

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!



That Royal Blue Python is STUNNING! Congrats!!!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*


----------



## gadea

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


congrats, both are gorgeus


----------



## unoma

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!



I am lost for words


----------



## unoma

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Perfect


----------



## sabha94

gadea said:


> congrats, both are gorgeus





unoma said:


> I am lost for words





ferrip said:


> That Royal Blue Python is STUNNING! Congrats!!!



thank you girls , waited so long to get my hands on any celine


----------



## Nolia

unoma said:


> Perfect


----------



## sabha94

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*




Loveee lipstick red!! looks beautiful on you  !


----------



## diana27arvi

vivalapink said:


> Just got this beautiful wallet from Saks in Philadelphia! I'm just SO in love with this- apparently there's a bag version (I know there's an oversized clutch) and I'm dying to see it. I can't stop staring at this it's just so cool.


Omg this is so lovely!!!


----------



## kmlsrano

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


 

Congratulations! The colors are STUNNING! I can't decide which one I love more!


----------



## dubaiyim

Hi , your red celine micro very nice . can u tell me how much in uk pound ? thank you very much .


sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


----------



## sabha94

dubaiyim said:


> Hi , your red celine micro very nice . can u tell me how much in uk pound ? thank you very much .



Hi Dubaiyim! I got it for £1500 pounds ! thats almost 9000dh


----------



## jxlove

So excited to post here. My first Celine Micro bought a few weeks ago. Can anyone tell me what season this is from?


----------



## Nolia

sabha94 said:


> Loveee lipstick red!! looks beautiful on you  !


----------



## dxs

Trapeze M Royal Blue
Trapeze S Vermillon
Mini Citron
Phantom Cabas S Sun


----------



## sabha94

kmlsrano said:


> Congratulations! The colors are STUNNING! I can't decide which one I love more!



Thank you so much !!


----------



## dubaiyim

Thank You for your quick reply , hope u have a good day !!



sabha94 said:


> Hi Dubaiyim! I got it for £1500 pounds ! thats almost 9000dh


----------



## sabha94

dxs said:


> Trapeze M Royal Blue
> Trapeze S Vermillon
> Mini Citron
> Phantom Cabas S Sun



love love love your collection, the colours are so PERFECT


----------



## dxs

sabha94 said:


> love love love your collection, the colours are so PERFECT


Thank you


----------



## kittii1219

sabha94 said:


> Just bought my first 2 celines  and i'm in LOVE with both !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze Royal Blue Python and Micro Luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background hahah!


i LOVE LOVE your blue python!!! makes me want to RUN out and get one right now! how much was it?!


----------



## sabha94

kittii1219 said:


> i LOVE LOVE your blue python!!! makes me want to RUN out and get one right now! how much was it?!



Thank yoou! It was £2300


----------



## unoma

dxs said:


> Trapeze M Royal Blue
> Trapeze S Vermillon
> Mini Citron
> Phantom Cabas S Sun



oh my


----------



## dinabobina

Beautiful and fresh colours! Congratulations!


----------



## dinabobina

Tammyjam said:


> I bought my first Celine back in November, a bit late on my post but here it is! I was lucky to find the navy blue with orange piping when I was shopping in Singapore.  I was actually on the hunt for the perfect trapeze, but fell head over heels for this phantom tote instead!!  I'm a dork and wrapped the handles with scarves I found to keep the handles nice and clean lol.


I love what you did with the scarf! It looks so chic! Well played!!


----------



## dinabobina

dxs said:


> Trapeze M Royal Blue
> Trapeze S Vermillon
> Mini Citron
> Phantom Cabas S Sun


I want all! Stunning collection!


----------



## treati

my beautiful céline baby blue phantom. brand new, just purchased it, my first one! it's a beautiful baby sky blue in the light

http://qupload.com/images/screenuzu.jpg


----------



## AvaCui0810

My tricolor trapeze just arrived.


----------



## luckybunny

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.



GASP! This is the most beautiful trapeze i've seen to date - congrats!


----------



## Nolia

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.



Lovely colourway!


----------



## unoma

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.


----------



## mcmitri

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


Gorgeous!! I want this color!


----------



## Croatia

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.


I'm not a big fan of the trapeze but this one is really gorgeous, congrats


----------



## gchandler5




----------



## french affair

My new phantom


----------



## MDNA

So beautiful! What color is this? 


french affair said:


> My new phantom


----------



## parislove

french affair said:


> My new phantom


which colour is this? i really love it.


----------



## french affair

Flesh


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.



Takes my breath away!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## smb17

gchandler5 said:


>


Absolutely lovely! If you don't mind me asking, how do you like it so far? Do you use it as a day bag?


----------



## hellodiep

Wow!!!!


----------



## MadisonReese

Anyone know of the legitimacy of the Rue La La sale on Celine. I know they have been accused of selling fakes in the past (specifically fendi and balenciaga). I ordered one today and now I am worried it might be fake!


----------



## 27leborse

I have ordered several designer bags from RueLaLa including Celine over the last several years and have received only authentic items. Their customer service is very easy to work with if you encounter any problems.


----------



## kmlsrano

french affair said:


> My new phantom


 
gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Minnie

french affair said:


> My new phantom



I received my flesh phantom too and its very yummy!


----------



## designerdime

AvaCui0810 said:


> My tricolor trapeze just arrived.


wow... your bag just made me fall in love with the trapeze... amazing, congrats!!


----------



## CocoaCornelia

Going to Enjoy my new Python Classic Box thanks to Dennis from the Celine Store in NYC!! Ship to CA and avoid the tax before they open LA store in 8 days!! D.MEDINA@US.CELINE.COM


----------



## unoma

CocoaCornelia said:


> Going to Enjoy my new Python Classic Box thanks to Dennis from the Celine Store in NYC!! Ship to CA and avoid the tax before they open LA store in 8 days!! D.MEDINA@US.CELINE.COM


Wow, that is pretty


----------



## AvaCui0810

designerdime said:


> wow... your bag just made me fall in love with the trapeze... amazing, congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## AvaCui0810

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Takes my breath away!!!  Congratulations.



Thank you


----------



## AvaCui0810

Croatia said:


> I'm not a big fan of the trapeze but this one is really gorgeous, congrats



I was not really into the trapeze before either; after getting this one, I am in live with it. It is easier to carry with the long strap, and much lighter than the mini.


----------



## AvaCui0810

unoma said:


>


----------



## AvaCui0810

Nolia said:


> Lovely colourway!



Thank you


----------



## AvaCui0810

luckybunny said:


> GASP! This is the most beautiful trapeze i've seen to date - congrats!



Thank you. It made me love it more


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

AvaCui0810 said:


> Thank you



You're welcome.


----------



## parislove

I


----------



## unoma

parislove said:


> I



Lovely


----------



## d00rvm

My phantom in my car LOL




And my newest Celine: The Box with my Celine sunnies


----------



## smb17

d00rvm said:


> My phantom in my car LOL
> 
> View attachment 2117842
> 
> 
> And my newest Celine: The Box with my Celine sunnies
> View attachment 2117843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117847


Can I please live in your closet?! Ahh, gorgeous!


----------



## parislove

unoma said:


> Lovely



Thankqq x


----------



## d00rvm

smb17 said:


> Can I please live in your closet?! Ahh, gorgeous!



LOL! Thank you


----------



## legseleven

parislove said:


> I



Stunning! Exact colour and size is at the top of my current wishlist.


----------



## BonBonz

Gorgeous day here in Vegas! Carrying my orange Celine mini luggage. While I don't mind the slouch, I think I'm going to order a Samorga organizer so she stands up a little straighter.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Medium Python Box in Sun. Thanks for letting me share!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8597341961/in/photostream


----------



## unoma

Natalie j said:


> Medium Python Box in Sun. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8597341961/in/photostream



Oh my god. She is a beauty


----------



## mariko

Took her out on St Patty's Day


----------



## ThyLun

My new Phantom!


----------



## parislove

BonBonz said:


> Gorgeous day here in Vegas! Carrying my orange Celine mini luggage. While I don't mind the slouch, I think I'm going to order a Samorga organizer so she stands up a little straighter.



Love the colour!


----------



## shalomjude

Natalie j said:


> Medium Python Box in Sun. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8597341961/in/photostream



Wow ..this is stunning


----------



## d00rvm

ThyLun said:


> My new Phantom!



We're bag twins


----------



## ygong

My Mini Dune


----------



## fettfleck

Micro with me on a conference back in January!


----------



## nattie1020

Indigo python phantom


----------



## ferrip

nattie1020 said:


> Indigo python phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121120



Wow!!! That is an amazing bag. This might be silly - but is it real python?! 
If it is, could I trouble you to know how much it was/how you found it!? I LOVE it!


----------



## nattie1020

ferrip said:


> Wow!!! That is an amazing bag. This might be silly - but is it real python?!
> If it is, could I trouble you to know how much it was/how you found it!? I LOVE it!



Yup, real python. My SA at Bergdorf  had it shipped to me 

It was 5200 before tax 

Hope that helps &#128522;


----------



## ThyLun

d00rvm said:


> We're bag twins


haha High 5!


----------



## DoubleDutch

New-to-me Camel Mini Luggage, with Dutch tulips


----------



## nattie1020

DoubleDutch said:


> New-to-me Camel Mini Luggage, with Dutch tulips



I saw the camel the other day. It looks beautiful. 

Enjoy!

&#128522;


----------



## ferrip

nattie1020 said:


> Yup, real python. My SA at Bergdorf  had it shipped to me
> 
> It was 5200 before tax
> 
> Hope that helps &#128522;



Perfect info. I'm obsessed! Thank you so much for sharing the pics and the intel. I'm usually a YSL and Hermes brand-o-holic, but Celine seems to be the next addiction! 

Congrats and thank you again!


----------



## unoma

nattie1020 said:


> Indigo python phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121120


One word.
PERFECT


----------



## nattie1020

unoma said:


> One word.
> PERFECT



Thanks


----------



## nattie1020

ferrip said:


> Perfect info. I'm obsessed! Thank you so much for sharing the pics and the intel. I'm usually a YSL and Hermes brand-o-holic, but Celine seems to be the next addiction!
> 
> Congrats and thank you again!



Glad to know I'm the only one slowing down my hermes obsession to start a Celine one! Haha&#128092;


----------



## nattie1020

Here's my Celine mini luggage in slate blue which is becoming the bag I'm opting to carry everyday


----------



## sherrielin

My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.


----------



## unoma

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



Oh my God


----------



## unoma

nattie1020 said:


> Here's my Celine mini luggage in slate blue which is becoming the bag I'm opting to carry everyday
> View attachment 2121943



I am liking your slate blue


----------



## cotonblanc

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



I just want to take a spoon, scoop it up and eat it! This looks so yummy. Congrats. I'm hardly a fan of lighter shades but Céline has proven me wrong!


----------



## nattie1020

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



Now that's an awesome color


----------



## nattie1020

unoma said:


> I am liking your slate blue



Thanks unoma &#128526;


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



That is like a breath of fresh air!  Beautiful!!


----------



## parislove

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



This is such a jummy baggg !


----------



## Andrine

Got this pretty little thing in New York


----------



## nattie1020

Andrine said:


> Got this pretty little thing in New York



Love it!


----------



## notenough

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363


----------



## webaj

nattie1020 said:


> Glad to know I'm the only one slowing down my hermes obsession to start a Celine one! Haha&#128092;



You are not alone. I admit that part of the reason I have started buying more Celine is because there is that sense of instant gratification...I can actually get the bag, buy it and carry it in season, rather than waiting months or years for my Hermes SO or PO to arrive!


----------



## BDgirl

sherrielin said:


> My phantom in glacier blue. LOVE it.
> View attachment 2122363



This color is really beautiful! Loveeeeeee it


----------



## mibonbon

Gala Braco said:


> My new Céline Cabas Clasp in wine color, this is my new everyday bag



May I know where you purchased this clasp cabas? TIA!


----------



## selee

just received black/navy/cream tricolor mini   do you think this could be a versatile piece? or should i stick with solid color mini?


----------



## parislove

selee said:


> just received black/navy/cream tricolor mini   do you think this could be a versatile piece? or should i stick with solid color mini?



Im in love with this one. Personally I like the tricolor more than the solid color! Great choice!


----------



## nattie1020

webaj said:


> You are not alone. I admit that part of the reason I have started buying more Celine is because there is that sense of instant gratification...I can actually get the bag, buy it and carry it in season, rather than waiting months or years for my Hermes SO or PO to arrive!



&#128077; Totally agree!!! I walked in with my python, purchased the slate blue and switched everything to the slate and had them bag the python lol


----------



## fufu

Andrine said:


> Got this pretty little thing in New York



We are twins


----------



## fettfleck

My second Céline arribed today. One gorgeous drummed Trapeze.


----------



## dinabobina

fettfleck said:


> My second Céline arribed today. One gorgeous drummed Trapeze.


beautiful! What color is it? looks navy to me!


----------



## dinabobina

d00rvm said:


> My phantom in my car LOL
> 
> View attachment 2117842
> 
> 
> And my newest Celine: The Box with my Celine sunnies
> View attachment 2117843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117847


how is your celine box doing so far? does it require extra high maintenance? does it get scratched easily? might be stopping at the boutique tomorrow and consider purchasing one


----------



## fettfleck

dinabobina said:


> beautiful! What color is it? looks navy to me!



Thank you! It's black! You can never have too much black bags!


----------



## InflightGoddess

Mini Luggage in Jungle


----------



## fettfleck

dinabobina said:


> beautiful! What color is it? looks navy to me!



Thank you dear! It is actually black with silver hardware. I think my image programm makes it a bit blueish...


----------



## dinabobina

fettfleck said:


> Thank you dear! It is actually black with silver hardware. I think my image programm makes it a bit blueish...


Oh I see! Either way, it is still beautiful and such a classic timeless piece


----------



## d00rvm

fettfleck said:


> My second Céline arribed today. One gorgeous drummed Trapeze.



Love the trapeze!


----------



## Kvier

Black Mini Luggage - My first ever Celine bag given by my husband!


----------



## fettfleck

d00rvm said:


> Love the trapeze!



Thank you!


----------



## PollyGal

Lovely!
I bought a black Micro Luggage yest too and I love it!!


----------



## samouu

I just started a thread:  Classy and elegant: Navy blue Céline.
Here is my new Phantom Suede Anthracite / Navy Blue that I adore, enjoy it: 







[/url]





















And here a family picture with its child: Nano navy blue


----------



## fettfleck

That phantom is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## jt88

Hi Kvier,

Were you on a waitlist to get this bag


----------



## Kvier

jt88 said:


> Hi Kvier,
> 
> Were you on a waitlist to get this bag



Hi jt88
I only waited about 2 weeks. I just talked to the SA and told her I wanted the all-black mini luggage. After 2 weeks (just this monday), she texted me and told
Me the all-black is available. Didnt think it would be that quick! She reserved it for me and then my husband got it for me the next day. My SA told me that they only get a few of the Celine bags at a time. This week, she said they got 4 of the luggage and 1 trapeze. 

I was so lucky!!! The mini luggage is just so lovely!


----------



## dinabobina

Medium Phantom in Vermillion red and suede lining!


----------



## amandaseraph

My micro luggage in Rust purchased at Isetan Tokyo.  I was told this is a new season colour however due to the language barrier I did not ask which season it is. Strikes me as a bit odd to have a dark colour for S/S?


----------



## funfun001122

New Celine that I just got for my birthday!!! It's a standard classic one, no exciting exotic leather or colours but I still love it...


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Beautiful!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

HELP!!!!! 

I need to choose from one of these beauties, and having a terrible time doing so!!! 

One is a mini luggage in the soft palmaletto leather and the other is a phantom in supple leather from the 2013 Summer collection... both in the same color, but the phantom in person looks darker, I think due to the leather.

Which one??? Need advice!!


----------



## PollyGal

NewlyObsessedd said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I need to choose from one of these beauties, and having a terrible time doing so!!!
> 
> One is a mini luggage in the soft palmaletto leather and the other is a phantom in supple leather from the 2013 Summer collection... both in the same color, but the phantom in person looks darker, I think due to the leather.
> 
> Which one??? Need advice!!



Love both, but I vote luggage!!


----------



## funfun001122

I'd say go for the luggage, it's really nice in that colour!


----------



## Isabelfan

I vote luggage too! This color is TDF! &#128525;


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Thank you so much for your input.... still deciding.. so I really appreciate your comments!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

NewlyObsessedd said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I need to choose from one of these beauties, and having a terrible time doing so!!!
> 
> One is a mini luggage in the soft palmaletto leather and the other is a phantom in supple leather from the 2013 Summer collection... both in the same color, but the phantom in person looks darker, I think due to the leather.
> 
> Which one??? Need advice!!



Mini hands down! Btw it's lune or dune?


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

They're both pearl grey.. The mini is smooth leather & the phantom is supple leather that has a bit if a grain to it..


----------



## bbagsforever

My favourite bag- my Celine box!


----------



## fufu

bbagsforever said:


> My favourite bag- my Celine box!



Anything in red makes me


----------



## roomism

My new Celine Large midnight suede Phantom.


----------



## d00rvm

Todays outfit;
Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!


----------



## yunjae

All the pics of luggage are really tempting me to get one. Am really new here but this thread has been really helpful. 

Sharing a pic of my new celine trapeze in python skin flap.


----------



## Croatia

d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138474


You look so elegant (as usual) I love everything


----------



## Croatia

yunjae said:


> All the pics of luggage are really tempting me to get one. Am really new here but this thread has been really helpful.
> 
> Sharing a pic of my new celine trapeze in python skin flap.


I love python and this a beautiful trapeze classic but edgy I love it, congrats


----------



## yunjae

Croatia said:


> I love python and this a beautiful trapeze classic but edgy I love it, congrats


Thk u! Had a hard time deciding btw this python trapeze and the same half-python luggage mini. But all the pics of luggage is tempting me to make another trip down to celine tml. Will chk out what they have and update.


----------



## Croatia

yunjae said:


> Thk u! Had a hard time deciding btw this python trapeze and the same half-python luggage mini. But all the pics of luggage is tempting me to make another trip down to celine tml. Will chk out what they have and update.


Celine is so addictive. At first I wanted a mini, then the phantom and now, when I see pictures of your beautiful trapeze I want that too, and a box... TPF makes me crazy, everything is so beautiful!


----------



## yunjae

Croatia said:


> Celine is so addictive. At first I wanted a mini, then the phantom and now, when I see pictures of your beautiful trapeze I want that too, and a box... TPF makes me crazy, everything is so beautiful!


Agrees! I have lost much interest in bags for yrs but visiting this forum just ignites the love again. Now i really hope they have micro luggage that i fancy in the paris stores now.


----------



## d00rvm

Croatia said:


> You look so elegant (as usual) I love everything



Thank you!!


----------



## roomism

Still can't figure out how to post the pic here.


----------



## roomism

I bought the Celine Phantom midnight - suede last week at Harrods - London. I was stayed in london for a week time . Till last day I saw it and love it. Hoping to get others for the coming trip. And I guess Paris got more design. Any recommendation of shopping places?


----------



## samouu

roomism said:


> I bought the Celine Phantom midnight - suede last week at Harrods - London. I was stayed in london for a week time . Till last day I saw it and love it. Hoping to get others for the coming trip. And I guess Paris got more design. Any recommendation of shopping places?



Oooh I got the exact same one, we're bag twins ! So the exact color is Midnight for sure thanks for the info! Do you know which collection it is from? 

Here is my post (just in case you would like to admire your bag hehe) :

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/classy-and-elegant-navy-blue-celine-811720.html


----------



## roomism

samouu said:


> Oooh I got the exact same one, we're bag twins ! So the exact color is Midnight for sure thanks for the info! Do you know which collection it is from?
> 
> Here is my post (just in case you would like to admire your bag hehe) :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/classy-and-elegant-navy-blue-celine-811720.html


Sweet! Where did you buy the bag? If i'm not wrong the bag is under Celine collection 2012.


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

My new addition... my butter baby


----------



## samouu

roomism said:


> Sweet! Where did you buy the bag? If i'm not wrong the bag is under Celine collection 2012.



Well I bought it in Geneva, however I didnt ask about the collection thats is why I am asking.  I dont know if mine is the large or the small... Do you know the size of yours in cm?


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138474


Beautiful!!


----------



## roomism

samouu said:


> Well I bought it in Geneva, however I didnt ask about the collection thats is why I am asking.  I dont know if mine is the large or the small... Do you know the size of yours in cm?



My is large phantom , you can see from the price tag. It also indicate the finishing detail on it.


----------



## samouu

roomism said:


> My is large phantom , you can see from the price tag. It also indicate the finishing detail on it.



Well I bought it from a local reseller. That is why I am asking some info about the bag! 
Can you tell me the details about the bag; what leather is used on the outside and inside, it should be on the tag but she didnt have the tag... 

Thanks a lot for your kind help roomism


----------



## roomism

samouu said:


> Well I bought it from a local reseller. That is why I am asking some info about the bag!
> Can you tell me the details about the bag; what leather is used on the outside and inside, it should be on the tag but she didnt have the tag...
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind help roomism



No problem. It's calfskin with lamb skin .


----------



## d00rvm

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks


----------



## LewisAMatthews

roomism said:


> I bought the Celine Phantom midnight - suede last week at Harrods - London. I was stayed in london for a week time . Till last day I saw it and love it. Hoping to get others for the coming trip. And I guess Paris got more design. Any recommendation of shopping places?


What a beautiful purchase! Congratulations on the new bag.


----------



## smokygg99

My new baby the lipstick trapeze, python handle (very rare) a work of Art 
    
(first picture with flash)


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

My luggage tote at work with me!


----------



## jjd7cc

I was expecting to recieve a blush/flesh color was very disappointed to see this color instead. Trying to make the color grow on me coz I hate returning/exchanging things... I would have probably liked this color if I hadnt gotten myself all prepped up for the blush/flesh color i was anticipating... i dont know... what do you guys think? I don't even know what season this is from. Does anybody know? The color is Sienna/Brown. I payed 2,800 usd (compared to the usual 2,300 usd) coz it is supposed to be in Palmelato leather... is this Palmelato leather?? The inside of the bag in made of leather... I am not complaining about that but I always thought that nano's insides were usually suede or cloth, no? I'm confused.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

jjd7cc said:


> I was expecting to recieve a blush/flesh color was very disappointed to see this color instead. Trying to make the color grow on me coz I hate returning/exchanging things... I would have probably liked this color if I hadnt gotten myself all prepped up for the blush/flesh color i was anticipating... i dont know... what do you guys think? I don't even know what season this is from. Does anybody know? The color is Sienna/Brown. I payed 2,800 usd (compared to the usual 2,300 usd) coz it is supposed to be in Palmelato leather... is this Palmelato leather?? The inside of the bag in made of leather... I am not complaining about that but I always thought that nano's insides were usually suede or cloth, no? I'm confused.



I saw this color at Barney's and LOVED it!!!!  I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## yinnie

jjd7cc said:


> I was expecting to recieve a blush/flesh color was very disappointed to see this color instead. Trying to make the color grow on me coz I hate returning/exchanging things... I would have probably liked this color if I hadnt gotten myself all prepped up for the blush/flesh color i was anticipating... i dont know... what do you guys think? I don't even know what season this is from. Does anybody know? The color is Sienna/Brown. I payed 2,800 usd (compared to the usual 2,300 usd) coz it is supposed to be in Palmelato leather... is this Palmelato leather?? The inside of the bag in made of leather... I am not complaining about that but I always thought that nano's insides were usually suede or cloth, no? I'm confused.



For the money u pay, if u are not 200% happy, I say return!


----------



## smokygg99

jjd7cc said:


> I was expecting to recieve a blush/flesh color was very disappointed to see this color instead. Trying to make the color grow on me coz I hate returning/exchanging things... I would have probably liked this color if I hadnt gotten myself all prepped up for the blush/flesh color i was anticipating... i dont know... what do you guys think? I don't even know what season this is from. Does anybody know? The color is Sienna/Brown. I payed 2,800 usd (compared to the usual 2,300 usd) coz it is supposed to be in Palmelato leather... is this Palmelato leather?? The inside of the bag in made of leather... I am not complaining about that but I always thought that nano's insides were usually suede or cloth, no? I'm confused.


I saw an Edge in that color at the boutique avenue Victor Hugo it looks superb!!!! I wouldn't exchange it, but if you're not in love then return it! 
yes it's palmelatto leather, the texture is amazing!!!


----------



## winnie68

I love the color of CCmoiselleCC's tote. I am a newbie....I guess its is beige.

I am planning to visit Celine boutique in the next few weeks, and I am wondering if they would carry the colors that I have in mind. 

Can anyone tell me if this "light purple" color is a recent one that Celine would still carry? 
http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/0/

Can anyone tell me if they saw Celine carry this pink color named "lipstick" ?  http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/7/


Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## cotonblanc

winnie68 said:


> I love the color of CCmoiselleCC's tote. I am a newbie....I guess its is beige.
> 
> I am planning to visit Celine boutique in the next few weeks, and I am wondering if they would carry the colors that I have in mind.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this "light purple" color is a recent one that Celine would still carry?
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/0/
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they saw Celine carry this pink color named "lipstick" ?  http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/7/
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



Hi both are past season colours and Lilac was done in the discontinued pebbled leather. You might get lucky at resellers or online auctions but always remember to authenticate when the auction link is available.


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Hi both are past season colours and Lilac was done in the discontinued pebbled leather. You might get lucky at resellers or online auctions but always remember to authenticate when the auction link is available.


Actually there is a case bag in lipstick from summer 2013 
I saw a box bag in this color and bough a lipstick trapeze   (page 278)
Maybe it's not the exact same shade but the color still exist. But I'm not sure if there will be lipstick luggages call the boutique they have a catalog with all the prices and colors.
I wish you fruitful researches


----------



## cotonblanc

smokygg99 said:


> Actually there is a case bag in lipstick from summer 2013
> I saw a box bag in this color and bough a lipstick trapeze   (page 278)
> Maybe it's not the exact same shade but the color still exist. But I'm not sure if there will be lipstick luggages call the boutique they have a catalog with all the prices and colors.
> I wish you fruitful researches





winnie68 said:


> I love the color of CCmoiselleCC's tote. I am a newbie....I guess its is beige.
> 
> I am planning to visit Celine boutique in the next few weeks, and I am wondering if they would carry the colors that I have in mind.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this "light purple" color is a recent one that Celine would still carry?
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/0/
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they saw Celine carry this pink color named "lipstick" ?  http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/7/
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



Perhaps, there might be a Lipstick Luggage afterall in the stores right now if Lipstick is still in the curent season's swatch. Thank you for the update.


----------



## smokygg99

Too bad they have discontinued pebbled leather, in fact I'm dreaming about your heavenesque black mini (bi-matieres) in pebbled and smooth leather .


----------



## cotonblanc

smokygg99 said:


> Too bad they have discontinued pebbled leather, in fact I'm dreaming about your heavenesque black mini (bi-matieres) in pebbled and smooth leather .



I still do not know how to describe the leather on the Luggage Small that I have? It's grained on the wings and also on certain parts (the "eyes" where the handles are attached" and also some weird parts... But mostly smooth on the rest.  Winter 2010 had the actual 2-grain black leather Luggage which I thought is just so SUBLIME! Just look at the photos of Pink Horror Show's one!


----------



## yinnie

smokygg99 said:


> My new baby the lipstick trapeze, python handle (very rare) a work of Art
> 
> (first picture with flash)



Wow so unique! Congrats! Never seen this combo before


----------



## onogan

Large diamond bag and lizard ombrè medium classic box


----------



## smokygg99

yinnie said:


> Wow so unique! Congrats! Never seen this combo before


Thank you Yinnie , the color is hard to describe (the wings are not orange as shown on the first picture  second picture is more true to the real color, (which is similar to terracotta only more pinkish, redish) 
I love how the python handle has a tiger print look.
now I need a box in yellow python or emerald. Too many expenses, I'm on a dangerous ground lol


----------



## smokygg99

onogan said:


> Large diamond bag and lizard ombrè medium classic box


Gorgeous lizard box  how much did you pay for this treasure? if it's not indiscreet 
python is 3200&#8364;..........................


----------



## yinnie

onogan said:


> Large diamond bag and lizard ombrè medium classic box



Dont mind me, I am just drooling over your box!!!!!!!!


----------



## yinnie

smokygg99 said:


> Thank you Yinnie , the color is hard to describe (the wings are not orange as shown on the first picture  second picture is more true to the real color, (which is similar to terracotta only more pinkish, redish)
> I love how the python handle has a tiger print look.
> now I need a box in yellow python or emerald. Too many expenses, I'm on a dangerous ground lol



Good luck with Ur next find! Its a never ending cycle of wanting needing buying then wanting needing buying the next! Hahaha all for the love of Celine


----------



## Caryn_1989

My celine micro in coquelicot


----------



## cotonblanc

Caryn_1989 said:


> My celine micro in coquelicot



Hmm. Where did you get the Micro from?


----------



## Caryn_1989

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm. Where did you get the Micro from?


From London.


----------



## samouu

Caryn_1989 said:


> From London.



What cotonblanc is trying to tell you is that the Céline paperbag next to your bag seems like a fake Céline paperbag... 

Vs this real one:


----------



## Mi_Lan

My Bright orange Mini celine.


----------



## Mi_Lan

samouu said:


> What cotonblanc is trying to tell you is that the Céline paperbag next to your bag seems like a fake Céline paperbag...
> 
> Vs this real one:



Wow, good eye. I didn't notice the shopping bag.


----------



## Nolia

*Here is my baby!
Lipstick Micro~*


----------



## cheoucheou

My celine medium box in grey w/silver hardware.


----------



## cheoucheou

d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138474


Wow! I love your outfit!! Looks so fashion and elegant !!


----------



## onogan

smokygg99 said:


> Gorgeous lizard box  how much did you pay for this treasure? if it's not indiscreet
> python is 3200&#8364;..........................


it is around 4720 euro.


----------



## smokygg99

Caryn_1989 said:


> My celine micro in coquelicot


I'm sorry to bother you, but did you end up buying the coquelicot micro that Unoma has clearly authenticated as FAKE   :?: the shopping bag is definitely fake, the bag looks suspicious too....
here's a glimpse of what it should look like: (along with my beautiful royal blue trapeze lol)


----------



## oliveww

Just got this mini bag!


----------



## 27leborse

What a beauty! Is this palmeleto leather? What color is it?


----------



## smokygg99

oliveww said:


> Just got this mini bag!


I believe it's the palmelato camel, divine


----------



## french affair

The colour is siena.


----------



## cotonblanc

oliveww said:


> Just got this mini bag!



Exquisite. Looks like Sienna has silver stamping? Definitely another great neutral offered by Céline other than the Camel palmelato Luggage! Congrats.


----------



## smokygg99

french affair said:


> The colour is siena.


oops, really? I though sienna had some pink nude undertones, that's why I suggested camel lol, my bad, but thanks for clarifying


----------



## Mallhaciel

winnie68 said:


> I love the color of CCmoiselleCC's tote. I am a newbie....I guess its is beige.
> 
> I am planning to visit Celine boutique in the next few weeks, and I am wondering if they would carry the colors that I have in mind.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this "light purple" color is a recent one that Celine would still carry?
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/0/
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they saw Celine carry this pink color named "lipstick" ?  http://www.spottedfashion.com/designer-bag-galleries/celine-micro-luggage-bag/#prettyPhoto[celine-micro-luggage-bag]/7/
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



that's my mini luggage!! where did you get the photo from? I bought it approx 3 years ago but Celine still releases that colour.every now and again


----------



## parislove

Nolia said:


> *Here is my baby!
> Lipstick Micro~*



How do u wrap that scarve like that? Jm strugglin fo a while now. Nice bag tho!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Please help.. Have to decide today in a few hours.. should I buy this box or a nano??


----------



## Nolia

newlyobsessedd said:


> please help.. Have to decide today in a few hours.. Should i buy this box or a nano??



box!!


----------



## Nolia

parislove said:


> How do u wrap that scarve like that? Jm strugglin fo a while now. Nice bag tho!



I used the Youtube tutorial and just tucked in the tail of the other side. =) Took a few tries!!


----------



## Tarhls

Mi_Lan said:


> My Bright orange Mini celine.
> 
> View attachment 2149269
> View attachment 2149270
> View attachment 2149271



So in love with the color, great choice


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Nolia said:


> box!!


Thanks.. worried I won't get much use out of it..


----------



## cotonblanc

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Please help.. Have to decide today in a few hours.. should I buy this box or a nano??



Box, hands down! Both python and the smooth box leather is a great option.


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

cotonblanc said:


> Box, hands down! Both python and the smooth box leather is a great option.


Thanks


----------



## oliveww

27leborse said:


> What a beauty! Is this palmeleto leather? What color is it?


It's palmeleto leather, sienna.


----------



## oliveww

cotonblanc said:


> Exquisite. Looks like Sienna has silver stamping? Definitely another great neutral offered by Céline other than the Camel palmelato Luggage! Congrats.


Thanks! I was struggling between sienna and coquelicot.......


----------



## smokygg99

my luggages studying fashion


----------



## PollyGal

smokygg99 said:


> my luggages studying fashion



Stunning!


----------



## smokygg99

PollyGal said:


> Stunning!


thank you!!!!!


----------



## 27leborse

oliveww said:


> It's palmeleto leather, sienna.




This color in palmeleto leather exudes luxury, IMO. Lucky you!


----------



## jacknoy

Just want to share photo of my nanos


----------



## cotonblanc

jacknoy said:


> Just want to share photo of my nanos



Wait! The new one is missing!


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:


> Wait! The new one is missing!



HAHAHAHAHA will post soon


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:


> Wait! The new one is missing!


Primary colors first lol


----------



## jessiipoo08

Just wanted to share my latest - Tri-Color Mini (black, nude, and off white)


----------



## PollyGal

jessiipoo08 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest - Tri-Color Mini (black, nude, and off white)



Oh, that is a beauty! Congrats! I love the combination of colours


----------



## jessiipoo08

PollyGal said:


> Oh, that is a beauty! Congrats! I love the combination of colours


thank you!


----------



## nana princess

And I finally caved in.
Heart the soft leather and vibrant red wings!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

So, I finally received my pink python box that is so hard to find from what I hear.. I know it's from 2012 season, but the bag looks slightly USED. From Neiman. Even the cover bag had stains! They are not discounting it other than offering the 2012 price which is  $300 less than the 2013 price. So UPSET.... What to do ?? Can you clean python ???


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

NewlyObsessedd said:


> So, I finally received my pink python box that is so hard to find from what I hear.. I know it's from 2012 season, but the bag looks slightly USED. From Neiman. Even the cover bag had stains! They are not discounting it other than offering the 2012 price which is  $300 less than the 2013 price. So UPSET.... What to do ?? Can you clean python ???


More pics


----------



## PollyGal

NewlyObsessedd said:


> More pics



Gosh, it is so truly beautiful - congrats!!


----------



## elibaby

oliveww said:


> Just got this mini bag!



WOW! Gorgeous leather and color--I'm in love


----------



## qiutian

i want a celine mini luggage~~~~ so cuteeeeee


----------



## smokygg99

NewlyObsessedd said:


> More pics


astonishing! the scales are a bit dry but it looks like new, call the service clientèle of Celine they might give you proper advices, there are some specific moisturizer for python (conditioner) but don't condition it yourself ask a specialist for that. I heard that python scales straighten out if you put the bag in your fridge lol but I wouldn't do that (although I have a friend who puts her louboutin in her fridge to expand the leather, that's insane!! 
keep it!


----------



## d00rvm

cheoucheou said:


> Wow! I love your outfit!! Looks so fashion and elegant !!



Thanks


----------



## d00rvm

Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.


----------



## parislove

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.
> View attachment 2156038



Staat je echt supergoed! Is die box nou handig?


----------



## d00rvm

parislove said:


> Staat je echt supergoed! Is die box nou handig?



Dankjewel ja ik vind van wel! Zit meer ruimte in dan je denkt Leuk en chique als clutch, maar met die shoulder strap ook heel leuk als een casual schoudertas!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

smokygg99 said:


> astonishing! the scales are a bit dry but it looks like new, call the service clientèle of Celine they might give you proper advices, there are some specific moisturizer for python (conditioner) but don't condition it yourself ask a specialist for that. I heard that python scales straighten out if you put the bag in your fridge lol but I wouldn't do that (although I have a friend who puts her louboutin in her fridge to expand the leather, that's insane!!
> keep it!


Thanks so much for the advice. I called Celine but they will not touch a bag purchased in a department store for repair, unfortunately per their policy. I DID put the bag in the fridge and it did help a bit!    But it's the large scales that are still looking very dehydrated... I'm just wondering if it is worth to keep. I know I will never find the color again, but at this price the bag should have been perfect.. Sigh    I keep looking at other box colors to see if I would rather have another to give myself an excuse to return this one, but it's not working.


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.
> View attachment 2156038


You look beautiful !! I love how the palmelato leather glows!!


----------



## fufu

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.
> View attachment 2156038



You look spectacular ^^ Loving the blue dress and the pairing with Celine Box


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I called Celine but they will not touch a bag purchased in a department store for repair, unfortunately per their policy. I DID put the bag in the fridge and it did help a bit!    But it's the large scales that are still looking very dehydrated... I'm just wondering if it is worth to keep. I know I will never find the color again, but at this price the bag should have been perfect.. Sigh    I keep looking at other box colors to see if I would rather have another to give myself an excuse to return this one, but it's not working.


I would keep the bag. Celine doesn't make this fluo pink anymore so I can't even order one! I have a pythong box in Sun and I was told that they can't clean it either if it gets dirty even though I bought it from a Celine store. It does however come with a 2 year guarantee....    

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8597341961/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Natalie j said:


> I would keep the bag. Celine doesn't make this fluo pink anymore so I can't even order one! I have a pythong box in Sun and I was told that they can't clean it either if it gets dirty even though I bought it from a Celine store. It does however come with a 2 year guarantee....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8597341961/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121793496/in/photostream/


Thanks for reminding me about the guarantee  
You have an AMAZING collection!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.
> View attachment 2156038



Sooo elegant!!May I ask which louboutin style are your shoes? The are the alti pumps?


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Please help.. Have to decide today in a few hours.. should I buy this box or a nano??



Stunning!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Mi_Lan said:


> My Bright orange Mini celine.
> 
> View attachment 2149269
> View attachment 2149270
> View attachment 2149271



This color is so nice!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

NewlyObsessedd said:


> My new addition... my butter baby



Love it!!!


----------



## belleism

oliveww said:


> Just got this mini bag!



omg love the color!!! i've been looking for a mini luggage like this or on the lines of brown hues! jealous!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

jessiipoo08 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest - Tri-Color Mini (black, nude, and off white)



Oh my God!!! Is to die for!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

nana princess said:


> And I finally caved in.
> Heart the soft leather and vibrant red wings!



I love the trapeze


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

nana princess said:


> And I finally caved in.
> Heart the soft leather and vibrant red wings!



Is this the bright orange but u tuck in the wings !!??

I get the exact same combo too


----------



## BDgirl

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my CL's.
> View attachment 2156038



You look great!!


----------



## parislove

d00rvm said:


> Dankjewel ja ik vind van wel! Zit meer ruimte in dan je denkt Leuk en chique als clutch, maar met die shoulder strap ook heel leuk als een casual schoudertas!



Ik zit te overwegen om er 1 te kopen, Ga vd week wel kijken. Staat je in iedergeval top!


----------



## d00rvm

BDgirl said:


> You look great!!



Thanks BD


----------



## d00rvm

parislove said:


> Ik zit te overwegen om er 1 te kopen, Ga vd week wel kijken. Staat je in iedergeval top!



Dankjewel
Ik zeg doen


----------



## Moshedid

The Trapeze is stunning, I almost purchased one the other day.


----------



## jessiipoo08

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Oh my God!!! Is to die for!!!


thank you!! I'm in love, but kinda scared to carry because of the light colors. 


does anyone have any care suggestions?!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

jessiipoo08 said:


> thank you!! I'm in love, but kinda scared to carry because of the light colors.
> 
> 
> does anyone have any care suggestions?!



Well I don't have any celine bag yet!But I hope that I will have soon one!However,I have one chanel pink medallion tote bag and that is also a light color!Only one thing,in my opinion,is a danger for your bag!The jeans!!! Don't keep the bag near to your jeans!


----------



## neome

With me on the plane earlier today..


----------



## Moshedid

I'm so excited!!! My DH just purchased a Trapeze bag for me from Rue La La!  I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for it, but I am excited to share my bag with all of you when I receive it!


----------



## makong

beautiful celine bags im crying inside T_T


----------



## Milord

Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!

 it


----------



## ferrip

Wow! That whole outfit is impeccable! I'm in love with all the details - so well put together! What is the sweater might I ask?! =) LOVE the look! 



Milord said:


> Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!
> 
> it


----------



## shalomjude

Milord said:


> Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!
> 
> it



Love this look .. esp your brogues


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Milord said:


> Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!
> 
> it


 fabolous outfit!! love it on you ! congrats


----------



## Milord

ferrip said:


> Wow! That whole outfit is impeccable! I'm in love with all the details - so well put together! What is the sweater might I ask?! =) LOVE the look!



The sweater is from Acne Studios, FW12!

Thanks everyone! ;D


----------



## Nolia

Milord said:


> Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!
> 
> it



Incredible!


----------



## unoma

Milord said:


> Cèline Trapeze large, SS13 Deep blue!
> 
> it


----------



## d00rvm

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Sooo elegant!!May I ask which louboutin style are your shoes? The are the alti pumps?



Thanks
No they are the Bianca's!


----------



## smokygg99

d00rvm said:


> Thanks
> No they are the Bianca's!


You look fabulous in this outfit  off-topic: may I ask if your Biancas are in kid leather or patent leather? looks like kid leather which I'm looking for (lol I think they fit true to size right?)
Your dress and bag are outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## smokygg99

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I called Celine but they will not touch a bag purchased in a department store for repair, unfortunately per their policy. I DID put the bag in the fridge and it did help a bit!    But it's the large scales that are still looking very dehydrated... I'm just wondering if it is worth to keep. I know I will never find the color again, but at this price the bag should have been perfect.. Sigh    I keep looking at other box colors to see if I would rather have another to give myself an excuse to return this one, but it's not working.


Hi missed your comment, sorry, They can't refuse a repair just because you bought it at a department store!!!! I know their policy I already bought a Celine bag in a department store and sent it to Italy for repair, write them on the website and insist!!!!! I can assure you they don't want their image to become tarnished. good luck !!!


----------



## porpentine

jxlove said:


> So excited to post here. My first Celine Micro bought a few weeks ago. Can anyone tell me what season this is from?



Love this combo, it works beautifully! Congratulations.


----------



## piomadrid

Hi everyone!!

I'm actually living at Geneva, but I'm from Madrid. I want to know if anyone has been recently to Céline at Geneva?
I'm going to buy my second Céline (a phantom) and I want to know wich colours are now in stock and the price aprox in CHF or .

Thank's a lot


----------



## bastardino6

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


beautiful. is this color dune?


----------



## samouu

piomadrid said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm actually living at Geneva, but I'm from Madrid. I want to know if anyone has been recently to Céline at Geneva?
> I'm going to buy my second Céline (a phantom) and I want to know wich colours are now in stock and the price aprox in CHF or .
> 
> Thank's a lot



Hi piomadrid, I am also living in Geneva, nice to see neighbors here .
Well, I went yesterday in the boutique, I didnt see any phantom exposed but there should be some in the stock, why not calling them to ask what they have in stock?
I know that the small phantom suede in Midnight was 1800CHF in december. I dont know how much they are now 

Please show us what you got whenever you'll go there


----------



## winnie68

Mallhaciel said:


> that's my mini luggage!! where did you get the photo from? I bought it approx 3 years ago but Celine still releases that colour.every now and again



Hmmm I think I googled and found the bag. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## winnie68

cotonblanc said:


> Hi both are past season colours and Lilac was done in the discontinued pebbled leather. You might get lucky at resellers or online auctions but always remember to authenticate when the auction link is available.



Thank you!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Moshedid said:


> I'm so excited!!! My DH just purchased a Trapeze bag for me from Rue La La!  I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for it, but I am excited to share my bag with all of you when I receive it!



i was so tempted to buy a trapeze on there too,, with the orange...u getting it is making me think i should have also.... 

enjoy and share pics


----------



## d00rvm

smokygg99 said:


> You look fabulous in this outfit  off-topic: may I ask if your Biancas are in kid leather or patent leather? looks like kid leather which I'm looking for (lol I think they fit true to size right?)
> Your dress and bag are outstanding!!!!!!!



Thanks so much!
Yes they are kid leather!
They fit quite true to size


----------



## piomadrid

samouu said:


> Hi piomadrid, I am also living in Geneva, nice to see neighbors here .
> Well, I went yesterday in the boutique, I didnt see any phantom exposed but there should be some in the stock, why not calling them to ask what they have in stock?
> I know that the small phantom suede in Midnight was 1800CHF in december. I dont know how much they are now
> 
> Please show us what you got whenever you'll go there


 
Hi samouu!!

Thank you for answer me! This morning I called the boutique and i ask about the phantom stock, they have one phyton black small, yellow and grey...
So I went there this morning with my boyfriend and he buy me the grey one!!! my second Céline!! I can't uppload photos now, but it's amazing!!!!! love it


----------



## d00rvm

Celebrated Kingsday yesterday at a local festival!
Wearing my Celine box and Celine pebbled motorcycle jacket, Givenchy T-Shirt and Givenchy tights, with my Isabel Marant Baya sneakers and Borsalino hat.

It was the first time I actually used the shoulder strap from the Box! Have been using it as a clutch untill yesterday


----------



## samouu

piomadrid said:


> Hi samouu!!
> 
> Thank you for answer me! This morning I called the boutique and i ask about the phantom stock, they have one phyton black small, yellow and grey...
> So I went there this morning with my boyfriend and he buy me the grey one!!! my second Céline!! I can't uppload photos now, but it's amazing!!!!! love it



Greaaat!! Your boyfriend is a keeper  which grey is it? It should be written on the tag. 

You must create a topic to show us some pictures  I really wanna see it!


----------



## charmriver13

Hi fellow tpfers!  I just received my Mini luggage tricolor today. Should I keep it? I'm still on the look out for solid colors but my SA said that it is so hard to come by nowadays.  I got lucky on snagging this one. 





Up close pic

What do you girls think? keep it? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## charmriver13

For some reason I cannot attach the other photo. But anyway, here is the modeling photo


----------



## melikey

Small Trapeze in black drummed calfskin and suede.


----------



## ferrip

OOooo! I've never seen the drummed calfskin! Thanks for sharing and congrats on buying!!! =) 



melikey said:


> Small Trapeze in black drummed calfskin and suede.
> 
> View attachment 2164301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164303


----------



## melikey

ferrip said:


> OOooo! I've never seen the drummed calfskin! Thanks for sharing and congrats on buying!!! =)



Thank you


----------



## daisy_dukes

Where can i find the micro luggage for $1500? I'm sooo in love


----------



## piomadrid

samouu said:


> Greaaat!! Your boyfriend is a keeper  which grey is it? It should be written on the tag.
> 
> You must create a topic to show us some pictures  I really wanna see it!



I know the color is should be written on the tag but, they didn't give to me the tag of the bag, only the receipt and the guarantee. 
When I bought last year the tricolore trapeze terracota in Milán, they give to me all the tags, but in this one no! I don't understand! 
When I returned this sunday, I promise photos of both Céline's!


----------



## annniu

My new Celine Bag got it when I was in Florence Italy...


----------



## melikey

Small Trapeze


----------



## piomadrid

absolutly love the look! espadrile chanel and trapeze celine! great mix!


----------



## melikey

piomadrid said:


> absolutly love the look! espadrile chanel and trapeze celine! great mix!



Thanks!


----------



## melikey

All Céline Trapeze bags are beautiful, this one happens to be pretty handsome


----------



## earthgurl

Bought this in Japan few days ago. Absolutely love it. Anyone knows which season this is from?


----------



## cotonblanc

earthgurl said:


> Bought this in Japan few days ago. Absolutely love it. Anyone knows which season this is from?



Souris seems to be have been around a few seasons so in that sense, it isn't a seasonal colour.


----------



## melikey

cotonblanc said:


> Souris seems to be have been around a few seasons so in that sense, it isn't a seasonal colour.



You're a world of Céline knowledge! Ever think about work for them?


----------



## winnie68

charmriver13 said:


> For some reason I cannot attach the other photo. But anyway, here is the modeling photo
> 
> View attachment 2164098


----------



## piomadrid

piomadrid said:


> I know the color is should be written on the tag but, they didn't give to me the tag of the bag, only the receipt and the guarantee.
> When I bought last year the tricolore trapeze terracota in Milán, they give to me all the tags, but in this one no! I don't understand!
> When I returned this sunday, I promise photos of both Céline's!



Well...as I promise...here they are:


----------



## jessiipoo08

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Well I don't have any celine bag yet!But I hope that I will have soon one!However,I have one chanel pink medallion tote bag and that is also a light color!Only one thing,in my opinion,is a danger for your bag!The jeans!!! Don't keep the bag near to your jeans!



Thanks for this tip! I won't be wearing jeans with her!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

jessiipoo08 said:


> Thanks for this tip! I won't be wearing jeans with her!



))


----------



## jackarlo

i bought a celine nano luggage dune in H.K.Duty-free
why do not have any code inside the bag, is it true?

168243LUG.03UN






http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/img20130509wa0010.jpg/

imageshack.us/a/img211/9058/img20130511wa0007.jpg


----------



## tiffany_

Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!

I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!

First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.


----------



## eggpudding

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792



Oh my god, I LOVE IT. My favourite colour combo!! It looks great on you!


----------



## valleydolldiva

So pretty!!!!!


----------



## PollyGal

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792



Stunning bag!


----------



## glamourdoll.

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792



Love that combo.. it goes great with your outfit!


----------



## Lena186

Here is my mini luggage


----------



## Mellee

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck. My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792


 
Love the bag and your whole outfit! May I ask what brand your leather jacket is? Thanks!


----------



## Lena186

StyleLapin said:


> What a beautiful combination of colors! I love this bag!



Thank you


----------



## tiffany_

Mellee said:


> Love the bag and your whole outfit! May I ask what brand your leather jacket is? Thanks!


Thank you Mellee.  I'm wearing a Mackage leather jacket (sorry I forgot the style name!)


----------



## agnesnky

Love my Trapeze to bits! (:


----------



## jewelinthecrown

My mini luggage I just got!


----------



## unoma

My new baby


----------



## smokygg99

unoma said:


> My new baby


woww this combo is marvelous 
sooo elegant congratulation!!!!!! give us some modeling pics


----------



## Joyce Lim

unoma said:


> My new baby


Very lovely color combo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Amy Tan

jewelinthecrown said:


> My mini luggage I just got!




love the colour combo!


----------



## shalomjude

unoma said:


> My new baby



WOW .. beautiful colour combo


----------



## jewelinthecrown

unoma said:


> My new baby



Such a unique colour combo, love it!


----------



## lollie_830

gorgeous color combo!


----------



## Nanaz

agnesnky said:


> Love my Trapeze to bits! (:
> 
> View attachment 2183031



Love your bag.


----------



## Nanaz

unoma said:


> My new baby


Congrats sweetie.


----------



## patQ

I got a Celine Wallet , It looks like a diamond clutch, only a smaller version and it is absolutely gorgeous!! Love it~


----------



## unoma

smokygg99 said:


> woww this combo is marvelous
> sooo elegant congratulation!!!!!! give us some modeling pics





Joyce Lim said:


> Very lovely color combo!!!! Congrats!





shalomjude said:


> WOW .. beautiful colour combo





jewelinthecrown said:


> Such a unique colour combo, love it!





Nanaz said:


> Congrats sweetie.



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## agnesnky

Nanaz said:


> Love your bag.



Thank you


----------



## Ivyk

/i44.tinypic.com/34q4jsh.jpg 
 can you please help me to find out if this Celine bag is not fake ?


----------



## unoma

Ivyk said:


> /i44.tinypic.com/34q4jsh.jpg
> can you please help me to find out if this Celine bag is not fake ?


You have to post it here incl auction link!
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-use-format-post-794453-331.html#post24641213


----------



## gergal

Hi all.. will you be able to assist to check the authenticity of the below pics, from a private seller:


----------



## yellowbee

Lena186 said:


> Here is my mini luggage
> View attachment 2179829


Congrats I love this!!! I just got the same one


----------



## yellowbee

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792


This looks really good on you


----------



## flower71

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792


It's beautiful! Congrats
This is my Céline vertical bicolour linen/orange cabas...I am posting it because I had so much trouble finding mod pics of this Cabas on here


----------



## Lena186

yellowbee said:


> Congrats I love this!!! I just got the same one



That's great!....I really love the colors, very versatile, even looks great with jeans. Congrats&#128522;


----------



## mdlchic77

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


gorgeous color


----------



## saansh

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792


Nice colour combination


----------



## JohnPMarketing

lovingmybags said:


> I'll go first then  my large Celine white bittersweet:


Nice bags for the coming Summer.


----------



## corallulu

charmriver13 said:


> For some reason I cannot attach the other photo. But anyway, here is the modeling photo
> 
> View attachment 2164098


----------



## Smoothop

I finally bought my first Céline bag......here it is  and with the improvised Ikea container as base  protection......
This is my first introduction post.


----------



## sweet6ethng




----------



## Jenny080

nice,i love.i have celine bag ,it snake.


----------



## Smoothop

Yes, it's snake.....but which snake? Python or Elaphe? I think it is more like Elaphe. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cotonblanc

Smoothop said:


> Yes, it's snake.....but which snake? Python or Elaphe? I think it is more like Elaphe. Anyone know for sure?



I think it's Elaphe.


----------



## Smoothop

Thank you for the reply. I'm pretty sure you are right and it is Elaphe, but it only says 'snakeskin' on the tickets and doesn't specify anything else.


----------



## Crystalng

Lena186 said:


> Here is my mini luggage
> View attachment 2179829



Gorgeous


----------



## Crystalng

tiffany_ said:


> Hello friends  Lately, I've been reading quite a few threads on here and decided to jump on board!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a black Celine Mini/Macro but haven't had any luck.  My s5a girl shared this with me and I decided to go with this instead!
> 
> First share.... my recent Celine purchase [: LOVIN' IT.
> 
> View attachment 2178792




Awesome..love it


----------



## unoma

Smoothop said:


> I finally bought my first Céline bag......here it is  and with the improvised Ikea container as base  protection......
> This is my first introduction post.


----------



## dyna212

My colorful collection


----------



## Tarhls

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



TDF collection.  I'm in love!


----------



## dyna212

Tarhls said:


> TDF collection.  I'm in love!



Thank you


----------



## Lena186

Smoothop said:


> I finally bought my first Céline bag......here it is  and with the improvised Ikea container as base  protection......
> This is my first introduction post.


Congrats! Very nice one


----------



## Lena186

Tarhls said:


> TDF collection.  I'm in love!



Great color choices.... I can imagine how hard it was to collect them since one's looks everywhere to find at least one!  enjoy them


----------



## 441BDA

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



Amazing rainbow collection! And your dog is so adorable.


----------



## Smoothop

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Very nice one


Thanks  I'm in love with it...


----------



## Lena186

Crystalng said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## Lena186

yellowbee said:


> Congrats I love this!!! I just got the same one



Do you happen to know the season of our lovely bag?


----------



## Lena186

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



Great color choices.... I can imagine how hard it was to collect them since one's looks everywhere to find at least one!  enjoy them[/QUOTE]


----------



## el_3sfora

This is my first Celine bag  it's Summer 2013


----------



## el_3sfora

More pics


----------



## el_3sfora

More


----------



## eudo

Just bought the trapeze tricolor. Like it.


----------



## Lena186

el_3sfora said:


> More pics



Congrats! Nice one and bold colors...enjoy it mabrook


----------



## Mi_Lan

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



My go, dream colors!


----------



## jessi2007

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection


Wowwww!!!!  love love your colorful collection


----------



## LLeong

My latest Celine Mini Luggage in Sienna ( Fall 2013) .  I hope it goes with everything i wear!


----------



## el_3sfora

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Nice one and bold colors...enjoy it mabrook



Thanks Lena &#128522;


----------



## ballchai

Not quite sure of the specs of my new nano... I believe color is almond. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  . I was skeptical at first as I have a micro in Souris and when using the two bags back to back people think its the same bag ... But each time I use this nano I have no regrets &#128521;


----------



## ballchai

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



Colorful choices!!! &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## unoma

el_3sfora said:


> More pics



Cute smile and a lovely bag


----------



## LLeong

ballchai said:


> Not quite sure of the specs of my new nano... I believe color is almond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was skeptical at first as I have a micro in Souris and when using the two bags back to back people think its the same bag ... But each time I use this nano I have no regrets &#128521;


Nice color ! And its very difficult to get a celine nano where i live. So lucky !


----------



## Tabo Home

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


Love leopard as always  Nice bag!!


----------



## vaerst

Hey y'all, I found these treasures in my grandma's closet.

I'm guessing they're from the 90's and that they're authentic.












Clutch 











If anyone has any info on these bags, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! How to authenticate Celine bags.thanks


----------



## tustin

cotonblanc said:


> Souris seems to be have been around a few seasons so in that sense, it isn't a seasonal colour.


 
I bought one in Paris - I believe that it's this color - it's equivalent to Hermes' Etoupe.  I love the bag and am going back to Paris soon.

Is there a color that is similar?  I saw Pearl Grey on the Celine website which looks like it's in a similar neutral family but more of the smooth leather.

Any thoughts or suggestions on color?

TIA!


----------



## cotonblanc

tustin said:


> I bought one in Paris - I believe that it's this color - it's equivalent to Hermes' Etoupe.  I love the bag and am going back to Paris soon.
> 
> Is there a color that is similar?  I saw Pearl Grey on the Celine website which looks like it's in a similar neutral family but more of the smooth leather.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on color?
> 
> TIA!



Pearl Grey is nothing similar to Souris which shares a lot in common with Etoupe. You might want to wait for Vegetal Calfskin from Fall 2013 that is somehow similar to Hermes' Barenia which also has contrast stitching like Barenia and Souris/Etoupe.


----------



## unoma

af0103 said:


> Hi guys! How to authenticate Celine bags.thanks


Post it here.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-360.html


----------



## jacknoy

My fab 5


----------



## Lena186

jacknoy said:


> My fab 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203979



Amazing collection!


----------



## Jenny080

nice.


----------



## Jenny080

i love you


----------



## jacknoy

Lena186 said:


> Amazing collection!



Thanks dear


----------



## Sparkley

Aw so cute! My fave colors from last three seasons


----------



## alla.miss

Hi everyone!
I was long dreaming about Celine Trapeze and now found one in blue-black-beige. It's medium sized with the shoulder strap.
I wonder if it's comfortable to carry? I am a big fan of crossbodies.
Let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## Souris

True Blue Auzzie


----------



## cotonblanc

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie



Congrats on the royal blue Medium! I've seen on IRL and it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## NeonLights

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie



Love me some blue aussie action!! Beautiful colour!


----------



## Souris

Thanks guys!


----------



## Abagin

agnesnky said:


> Love my Trapeze to bits! (:
> 
> View attachment 2183031


Gorgeous! Love that it's all black but has the contrast between the suede and croc


----------



## unoma

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie


OMG


----------



## Sugar Cane

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie



Congrats! Beautiful colour and pic!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie



stunning.


----------



## rochasfille

d00rvm said:


> Celebrated Kingsday yesterday at a local festival!
> Wearing my Celine box and Celine pebbled motorcycle jacket, Givenchy T-Shirt and Givenchy tights, with my Isabel Marant Baya sneakers and Borsalino hat.
> 
> It was the first time I actually used the shoulder strap from the Box! Have been using it as a clutch untill yesterday
> View attachment 2163801


Just saw these tights in Saks and was wondering who could pull them off.  Answer - you.  And lovin your box bag, too!  I use mine sans strap most of the time as well.


----------



## Hermes June

jacknoy said:


> My fab 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203979



WOW!! Your collections are TDF!!


----------



## Yuki85

Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria. 

I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine  


Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH 

See u 

Yuki


----------



## biorin

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Congrats, Yuki! It's beautiful!


----------



## neome

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Congratss  was thinking of buying this color combo as well !!


----------



## neome

This is mine  with a pair of unused cheap scarves to protect the handles of my baby micro verm


----------



## neome

Sorry heres the pic hehe


----------



## Lena186

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Congrats! I love it sooo much to. We have the same bag


----------



## Lena186

neome said:


> Sorry heres the pic hehe
> View attachment 2206242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206245



Lovely color...congrats!


----------



## unoma

neome said:


> Sorry heres the pic hehe
> View attachment 2206242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206245


I love the scarf with the bag


----------



## Lena186

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Do you happen to know if it was from F/W collection or was from S/S?


----------



## melikey

Sitting at the park.


----------



## Lena186

melikey said:


> Sitting at the park.
> 
> View attachment 2206707



So classy


----------



## Yuki85

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! I love it sooo much to. We have the same bag
> View attachment 2206431


Hi Lena! I am very happy to see that u have the same one  

No I do not know from which season it is?


----------



## Yuki85

neome said:


> Sorry heres the pic hehe
> View attachment 2206242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206245


Hi neome, can u tell me hoe did u do that with ur unused scarf? I wanna do it as well!


----------



## Lena186

Yuki85 said:


> Hi Lena! I am very happy to see that u have the same one
> 
> No I do not know from which season it is?



BTW I get lots of compliments when I carry it


----------



## Yuki85

Lena186 said:


> BTW I get lots of compliments when I carry it


Yeah me too. 
Austrian people do not know the brand and when they see it they ask my many questions like from where I got it or how much is it. When I say the price then you can see their faces - shocking. 

They do not understand why I spend so much for a bag


----------



## nadianostalgia

My Cabas in slate


----------



## neome

Yuki85 said:


> Hi neome, can u tell me hoe did u do that with ur unused scarf? I wanna do it as well!


I used a squared scarve and fold the scarve as pictured below : 







Make a simple knot at one end of the handle and just roll the scarve on the handle all the way to the other end, and make another knot when u reach the other end.
Sounds easy, but it took 2-3 tries before I was fully satisfied with the end result. 
Easier way is to get a pair of hermes twilly and youtube on how to use it. Good luck !!


----------



## neome

unoma said:


> I love the scarf with the bag





Lena186 said:


> Lovely color...congrats!


Thanks guys.. i just luv her so much..


----------



## LLeong

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! I love it sooo much to. We have the same bag
> View attachment 2206431


Very nice Yuki85 and Lena 186 ! 

Sometimes when i look at my celine bags, i smile and tell myself ' You have such great taste !'


----------



## Lena186

Yuki85 said:


> Yeah me too.
> Austrian people do not know the brand and when they see it they ask my many questions like from where I got it or how much is it. When I say the price then you can see their faces - shocking.
> 
> They do not understand why I spend so much for a bag



That's amazing to carry a bag that you don't get to see it with many people


----------



## Lena186

LLeong said:


> Very nice Yuki85 and Lena 186 !
> 
> Sometimes when i look at my celine bags, i smile and tell myself ' You have such great taste !'



Lol...I'm sure you have a great taste just by looking at your precious one in Sienna, which is a lovely color


----------



## Yuki85

LLeong said:


> Very nice Yuki85 and Lena 186 !
> 
> Sometimes when i look at my celine bags, i smile and tell myself ' You have such great taste !'


Hi LLeong, 

Yes u are right. I would say: Everytime when I look at my celine bag, it smileys back to me


----------



## LLeong

Good one, Yukie85 ! Thanks a bunch, Lena186 !

Just so we are back on topic, this is after all a 'Post your Celine Bag Pictures here' thread , let me post my fav luggage micro. Sorry it looks a bit tired from all that wear..


----------



## LLeong

LLeong said:


> Good one, Yukie85 ! Thanks a bunch, Lena186 !
> 
> Just so we are back on topic, this is after all a 'Post your Celine Bag Pictures here' thread , let me post my fav luggage micro. Sorry it looks a bit tired from all that wear..


Oops. Just tilt your heads, guys !


----------



## Lena186

LLeong said:


> Oops. Just tilt your heads, guys !



Very nice color combination! And it doesn't look tired to me


----------



## LLeong

neome said:


> Sorry heres the pic hehe
> View attachment 2206242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206245


This colour is gorgeous ! I am so loving the luggage in one solid color recently.


----------



## Lena186

I'm loving the one solid color too, just it's very hard around here to find the color ones is coveting


----------



## tucsonjoe

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2195849
> View attachment 2195850
> 
> My colorful collection



What a wonderful collection! I'm envious! (:


----------



## neome

LLeong said:


> This colour is gorgeous ! I am so loving the luggage in one solid color recently.


Thanx, eyeing for a tricolor next !!


----------



## Lushi

Went to Barney's this weekend,grab my trapeze in a hurry.  SA says trapeze is going to increase about $200 coming Monday, anybody know about this? What do u gals think about this one I got? Should I keep it?


----------



## Yuki85

LLeong said:


> Good one, Yukie85 ! Thanks a bunch, Lena186 !
> 
> Just so we are back on topic, this is after all a 'Post your Celine Bag Pictures here' thread , let me post my fav luggage micro. Sorry it looks a bit tired from all that wear..


Hi LLeong , your Celine has a very nice color combination.  

Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find a tri-color Celine Luggage.

I think I would never get tired from looking Celine Luggage


----------



## Lena186

Lushi said:


> Went to Barney's this weekend,grab my trapeze in a hurry.  SA says trapeze is going to increase about $200 coming Monday, anybody know about this? What do u gals think about this one I got? Should I keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214410



Lovely! I recommend it since the colors go with pretty much everything


----------



## LLeong

Yuki85 said:


> Hi LLeong , your Celine has a very nice color combination.
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find a tri-color Celine Luggage.
> 
> I think I would never get tired from looking Celine Luggage


Thanks, Yukie86.

Me too, i just love the luggage tote ! The Phantom is too big for me although they do come in some beautiful colors.


----------



## LLeong

Lushi said:


> Went to Barney's this weekend,grab my trapeze in a hurry.  SA says trapeze is going to increase about $200 coming Monday, anybody know about this? What do u gals think about this one I got? Should I keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214410


Nice color combination. So neutral. 
Did you get it ?!


----------



## Yuki85

LLeong said:


> Thanks, Yukie86.
> 
> Me too, i just love the luggage tote ! The Phantom is too big for me although they do come in some beautiful colors.


I do not really like the Phantoms, I think they are tooo heavy for me and they do not look that cute like Luggage and as you mentioned they do come in beautiful colors


----------



## gummyb34r5

jacknoy said:


> My fab 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203979



:o love love loveeeee your collection! I am jelly.


----------



## sophia_coppola

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Hi, there are actually 2 shops selling them: chegini in the first district and song in the second district


----------



## Lushi

LLeong said:


> Nice color combination. So neutral.
> Did you get it ?!



I did


----------



## JerseyMama

Lushi said:


> I did


That's a really lovely bag, congrats!


----------



## dyna212

441BDA said:


> Amazing rainbow collection! And your dog is so adorable.



Thank you.


----------



## dyna212

ballchai said:


> Colorful choices!!! &#128521;&#128512;



Hehe. Yea. Collecting rainbow colors is my dream.


----------



## dyna212

jessi2007 said:


> Wowwww!!!!  love love your colorful collection



Thank you


----------



## aliasamir

Oh my god I love all of them


----------



## Yuki85

sophia_coppola said:


> Hi, there are actually 2 shops selling them: chegini in the first district and song in the second district


really? Where exactly is this Shop? It called Song?


----------



## lisa.a

LLeong said:


> My latest Celine Mini Luggage in Sienna ( Fall 2013) .  I hope it goes with everything i wear!



OMG LOVE! Which store did you get it from?


----------



## lisa.a

NewlyObsessedd said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I need to choose from one of these beauties, and having a terrible time doing so!!!
> 
> One is a mini luggage in the soft palmaletto leather and the other is a phantom in supple leather from the 2013 Summer collection... both in the same color, but the phantom in person looks darker, I think due to the leather.
> 
> Which one??? Need advice!!



I've been looking for that mini! Can you tell me which store you went to?


----------



## melikey

NewlyObsessedd said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> I need to choose from one of these beauties, and having a terrible time doing so!!!
> 
> One is a mini luggage in the soft palmaletto leather and the other is a phantom in supple leather from the 2013 Summer collection... both in the same color, but the phantom in person looks darker, I think due to the leather.
> 
> Which one??? Need advice!!



The Mini!


----------



## sammie225

i wish i could have this bag in multiple colors,love it so so much


----------



## Lena186

sammie225 said:


> i wish i could have this bag in multiple colors,love it so so much


Nice color and I love your Balenciaga heels


----------



## LLeong

lisa.a said:


> OMG LOVE! Which store did you get it from?


In Singapore Ngee Ann City store  three weeks ago. I love it but havent got a chance to use it yet !


----------



## LLeong

sammie225 said:


> i wish i could have this bag in multiple colors,love it so so much


Love this color too !


----------



## LaNote

Hey everyone! I ordered my Celine Trapeze from Saks and it came in today, but I was truly disappointed because the way the leather looked. There were visible scratches everywhere and the leather under flat looked like the cow had stretch marks!! Is this normal? Help!


----------



## Lena186

LaNote said:


> Hey everyone! I ordered my Celine Trapeze from Saks and it came in today, but I was truly disappointed because the way the leather looked. There were visible scratches everywhere and the leather under flat looked like the cow had stretch marks!! Is this normal? Help!



Seems that was a display piece! I would exchange if if I were you. If you can't stand these stretch marks, then don't keep it and I saw some tarnish also, if I wasn't mistaken!


----------



## cotonblanc

LaNote said:


> Hey everyone! I ordered my Celine Trapeze from Saks and it came in today, but I was truly disappointed because the way the leather looked. There were visible scratches everywhere and the leather under flat looked like the cow had stretch marks!! Is this normal? Help!



This type of scratches is hard to avoid given the nature of the smooth leather. It will NEVER be scratch-free. And also, the streaking is a natural attribute of the leather. If you are not okay with any of it, you need to return it as it will bother you to no end.


----------



## LaNote

cotonblanc said:


> This type of scratches is hard to avoid given the nature of the smooth leather. It will NEVER be scratch-free. And also, the streaking is a natural attribute of the leather. If you are not okay with any of it, you need to return it as it will bother you to no end.



Thanks Lena 186 and Cotonblanc! 

I'm looking for small trapeze with gold hardware. Any suggestions? I'm afraid all the current season ones are silver.


----------



## Lena186

LaNote said:


> Thanks Lena 186 and Cotonblanc!
> 
> I'm looking for small trapeze with gold hardware. Any suggestions? I'm afraid all the current season ones are silver.



I've seen this in a repair and bag spa shop not sure about the season! But they do ship to other countries, the shop is located in Dubai


----------



## ferrip

I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!


----------



## cotonblanc

ferrip said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!



Congrats! I saw this lizard Mini in person and the scaling is definitely much more durable than python! Am glad you went for it. What a handsome bag!


----------



## celinelover124

Hey guys. Recently bought 2 phantoms. In love with the colours!


----------



## celinelover124

Sorry forgot to post pictures.


----------



## Lena186

celinelover124 said:


> Sorry forgot to post pictures.
> View attachment 2218541
> View attachment 2218542
> View attachment 2218543



The best color choices ever when it comes to Phantom! Congrats


----------



## crazy8baglady

ferrip said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!


Beautiful! Lizard trumps python any day.


----------



## samouu

ferrip said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!



WOUAAAAOUH!! This one is one of my favorite luggage; I am not a fond of luggage but this one is terrible!
I am so jealous right now 

Congrats and make sure you take care of it, it's a lovely bag!


----------



## ferrip

samouu said:


> WOUAAAAOUH!! This one is one of my favorite luggage; I am not a fond of luggage but this one is terrible!
> I am so jealous right now
> 
> Congrats and make sure you take care of it, it's a lovely bag!



Hahaha - I too am not the biggest fan of the luggage - but this one changed that! 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JWiseman

ferrip said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!



Love the Luggage, LOVE the lizard. Such a great and durable exotic. Wear it well and enjoy!


----------



## jolala5

My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.


----------



## unoma

jolala5 said:


> View attachment 2219307
> 
> 
> My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.


I am not a fan of white bags but if you like it, then that is all that matters
Congrats


----------



## sophia_coppola

Yuki85 said:


> really? Where exactly is this Shop? It called Song?



hi, yes it is called "song" and it's in the praterstrasse http://www.song.at/ they also have some great clothes


----------



## LLeong

jolala5 said:


> View attachment 2219307
> 
> 
> My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.


I like this design because i think it will work better functionally . And the colour is great . Good choice !


----------



## Lena186

LLeong said:


> I like this design because i think it will work better functionally . And the colour is great . Good choice !



It's a very nice bag, I just believe white handles are hard to handle


----------



## cotonblanc

jolala5 said:


> View attachment 2219307
> 
> 
> My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.



Don't particularly care for this model and find white bags to be such a burden to take care. The leather will yellow. If possible, I would personally return it and  try for a trapeze in darker shades. 

But nice of your bf to get this for you!


----------



## Lena186

jolala5 said:


> View attachment 2219307
> 
> 
> My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.



It's a very nice bag, I just believe that white handles are hard to handle


----------



## dearcarrie

jolala5 said:


> View attachment 2219307
> 
> 
> My bf got me my first celine. This is the latest trapeze double zipper model. I guess they redesign the model since there're lots of bad reviews about how the one handle trapeze bags perform poorly when you carry heavier content inside. The SA told me they do still have the old model and I finally picked up this one. What do you guys think and what about the color? I'm a bit worried actually since there are lots of white color on it but I really do love it so much since I think the white color adds the elegance to it.


pretty!!! I like this model!! Can u post some pics inside?The celine logo or pocket? I want my friend help me to buy this one!!!


----------



## SaskiaS

ferrip said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to share - I was in Paris a bit ago and was lucky enough to come across this Mini Luggage. I thought I was looking for Python - but once the fabulous SA showed me this one, I knew it was better than python! I love the look, and it just feels almost more durable. The SA was so adorable - she was holding the bag like it was her baby when she brought it out!



I love your lizard luggage... I am on the hunt for this one. What did you pay? 4500? Thankkk u!


----------



## pawsandclaws

lola rose said:


> Here is my navy beauty



Love, love, love that color!


----------



## pawsandclaws

Yuki85 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new here and I am from Vienna, Austria.
> 
> I have been reading this forum since several months and now I want to show you my first Celine
> 
> 
> Here in Vienna it is very difficult to find the Celine bags. Because we do not have a Celine shop and there is only one shop selling Celine. I had to wait for 3 months to get mine. But I LOVE IT SOOOOO MUCH
> 
> See u
> 
> Yuki



Gorgeous bag! Stunning!


----------



## FeezDLavie

I loveeee your bag...how much is it in Paris?


----------



## dearcarrie




----------



## ferrip

SaskiaS said:


> I love your lizard luggage... I am on the hunt for this one. What did you pay? 4500? Thankkk u!



Thank you so much! It was 4800 Euro.


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats! I saw this lizard Mini in person and the scaling is definitely much more durable than python! Am glad you went for it. What a handsome bag!



Thank you so much cotonblanc!!! I know that you're a total Celine expert - so it really is great when you approve!!!! =)


----------



## cotonblanc

ferrip said:


> Thank you so much cotonblanc!!! I know that you're a total Celine expert - so it really is great when you approve!!!! =)



Lol. I'm nothing near to an expert! I just spend too much time online and in the stores! What colour was it stated on the paper tag? I somehow forgot. Was it 15KH khaki? 

And great price for an exotic. Was it after VAT deduction? I'm a sucker for all things lizard skin. Céline does a perfect ombré too.


----------



## jojojiang

Hello everyone~ Here is mine. My husband got for me last year for my  birthday. And it is my first celine handbag, I m totally  fall~~~~~~~~~~LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

jojojiang said:


> Hello everyone~ Here is mine. My husband got for me last year for my  birthday. And it is my first celine handbag, I m totally  fall~~~~~~~~~~LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## Lena186

jojojiang said:


> Hello everyone~ Here is mine. My husband got for me last year for my  birthday. And it is my first celine handbag, I m totally  fall~~~~~~~~~~LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


Great combination of colors


----------



## Yuki85

congrats


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

celinelover124 said:


> Sorry forgot to post pictures.
> View attachment 2218541
> View attachment 2218542
> View attachment 2218543


So jelly, in love with your black croc stamped phantom


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> Lol. I'm nothing near to an expert! I just spend too much time online and in the stores! What colour was it stated on the paper tag? I somehow forgot. Was it 15KH khaki?
> 
> And great price for an exotic. Was it after VAT deduction? I'm a sucker for all things lizard skin. Céline does a perfect ombré too.



Hahaha! I vote to nominate you as the TPF Celine expert! 

I believe that it is 28PL - Pearl Grey? 

I believe that it was 4800{Euro Sign} and that the refund was another 500 back! So a really, really great price in exotics! Do you happen to know how many of these were made? I know that Montaigne in Paris got 2, and that the Florence boutique had 1 - I'm just wondering how widespread they'll be! 

And I would die to see some Celine ombre! I will stalk the forum!!


----------



## cotonblanc

ferrip said:


> Hahaha! I vote to nominate you as the TPF Celine expert!
> 
> I believe that it is 28PL - Pearl Grey?
> 
> I believe that it was 4800{Euro Sign} and that the refund was another 500 back! So a really, really great price in exotics! Do you happen to know how many of these were made? I know that Montaigne in Paris got 2, and that the Florence boutique had 1 - I'm just wondering how widespread they'll be!
> 
> And I would die to see some Celine ombre! I will stalk the forum!!



Ah, pearl grey! Lovely cool tone. That's an awesome price for a panel of lizard! I believe if it was full lizard, that will be just too over the top! I think Singapore has one (or two) on display. And I've seen a few other shots of the bag in other store pictures taken by the other members! They are out there but not everyone is snapping it up!

Oh, and thanks for the kind words but I rather not be an expert! Haha. Here is a picture of some ombré goodness. I believe one of our boys here has one in a Box bag.


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Ah, pearl grey! Lovely cool tone. That's an awesome price for a panel of lizard! I believe if it was full lizard, that will be just too over the top! I think Singapore has one (or two) on display. And I've seen a few other shots of the bag in other store pictures taken by the other members! They are out there but not everyone is snapping it up!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the kind words but I rather not be an expert! Haha. Here is a picture of some ombré goodness. I believe one of our boys here has one in a Box bag.


woahhh love it, I'm lusting for the ombre lizard box check this:
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/celine/medium-flap-bag-640433.shtml
very cool price btw (apparently she is willing to accept offers, what should I do I really want to get a Chanel boy either black or stingray....


----------



## Cjane

nattie1020 said:


> Yup, real python. My SA at Bergdorf  had it shipped to me
> 
> It was 5200 before tax
> 
> Hope that helps &#128522;


Hi Nattie!
I just bought that same indigo python bag at bergdorf last weekend. But I was charged 5,600! Do you by chance still have your price tag or receipt ?


----------



## Cjane

Hi Nattie ,
I just bought the same indigo python bag at bergdorf last weekend. I was charged 5600 before tax!
Do you by chance still have you price tag or receipt ? I would like to compare the item number. I don't think mine had a price tag on it and they had to look it up. Mistake?
Thanks!


----------



## FeezDLavie

All can you please advise me the price for Celine Medium Luggage in Black color....


----------



## s.h.e

Celine Mini Luggage in Rust





Celine Phantom in Tan (Natural Calfskin), still considering to let it go not. Like the leather so much but I need fund for my Mini... Any comment?


----------



## Lena186

Cjane said:


> Hi Nattie ,
> I just bought the same indigo python bag at bergdorf last weekend. I was charged 5600 before tax!
> Do you by chance still have you price tag or receipt ? I would like to compare the item number. I don't think mine had a price tag on it and they had to look it up. Mistake?
> Thanks!


Same thing happened to me in my Celine local store! There was no tag attached in my mini luggage.and when I wanted to pay,the SA said the price was  $3100! Although the day before she told me that the price was 2700. Probably she forgot or something.Anyways I told her that I should pay only 2700. Thus she double checked the price and looked again in her drawer and then found the correct tag!


----------



## duangjai_2102

Hi Celine Lover! 

Been a while just want to say hi to you all I didn't follow the up coming season because I do still in love with my lovely nano


----------



## Lena186

duangjai_2102 said:


> Hi Celine Lover!
> 
> Been a while just want to say hi to you all I didn't follow the up coming season because I do still in love with my lovely nano



I love the bag charms! Lovely ones. Do they still have them in store?


----------



## duangjai_2102

Lena186 said:


> I love the bag charms! Lovely ones. Do they still have them in store?



Hi Lena186

Tri color was from very first season of Celine Nano and Fluo Pink was from last summer. The bag charms you can get it from eBay


----------



## Lena186

duangjai_2102 said:


> Hi Lena186
> 
> Tri color was from very first season of Celine Nano and Fluo Pink was from last summer. The bag charms you can get it from eBay



Thank you so much


----------



## micciyu

Hi guys, I'm new here and i really don't know how this works.. :S I would really appreciate it if you help me.. I bought a new tricolor trapeze bag and I'm a little unsure if its authentic.. the Authenticate this celine forum is already closed and i don't know where i could ask... thank you so much!


----------



## yingkob

Souris said:


> View attachment 2204885
> 
> 
> True Blue Auzzie


 
 love love


----------



## yingkob

Hi all I'am new in Forums
Me and my love TRAPEZE


----------



## Lena186

yingkob said:


> Hi all I'am new in Forums
> Me and my love TRAPEZE



Congrats! Good choice, and I appreciate the dark handles. Enjoy it


----------



## unoma

yingkob said:


> Hi all I'am new in Forums
> Me and my love TRAPEZE


Welcome Yingkbo.
Love your trapeze combi.


----------



## Sculli

My first luggage .


----------



## Sugar Cane

Sculli said:


> My first luggage .
> 
> View attachment 2226314



Congrats on your first! That shade of blue is lovely with the contrasting handles and your adorable little dog of course


----------



## LLeong

Sculli said:


> My first luggage .
> 
> View attachment 2226314


Lovely color ! And your little dog is so adorable too !


----------



## cotonblanc

Sculli said:


> My first luggage .
> 
> View attachment 2226314



Now that's a great start. This is my favourite of all the contrast handle Luggage bags! Congrats.


----------



## ssv003

Sculli said:


> My first luggage .
> 
> View attachment 2226314




So pretty! Congrats! (Love your dog, too  )


----------



## Sculli

Sugar Cane said:


> Congrats on your first! That shade of blue is lovely with the contrasting handles and your adorable little dog of course





LLeong said:


> Lovely color ! And your little dog is so adorable too !





cotonblanc said:


> Now that's a great start. This is my favourite of all the contrast handle Luggage bags! Congrats.





ssv003 said:


> So pretty! Congrats! (Love your dog, too  )



Thank you all for the compliments about my dog he's so happy now. After this mini luggage I'm in search for the mini or nano, but I prefer the nano. I will go to Paris in August, hope I will have some luck gettin one of those.


----------



## ferrip

Sculli said:


> My first luggage .
> 
> View attachment 2226314



Ah! Super beautiful! Congrats!!! =)


----------



## unoma

My babies


----------



## ssv003

unoma said:


> My babies



They're beautiful!


----------



## unoma

ssv003 said:


> They're beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Kissingenue

My first Celine purchase! 
Spring 2013
Deepsea Palmelato Mini Luggage
Florence, June 2013


----------



## karlienmachien

Hi everyone! 

I wanted to share this pic of my beloved Luggage mini, but I have a question for you all as well. Does anyone else notice a weird crinkle in the suede right under the handle like mine? I bought this bag pre-loved and I think it already had it (must've been too excited to notice it when I got it). I'm not sure if it bothers me or not. I love this bag but I've never seen the suede do that with another bag, should I worry about it?


----------



## Lena186

karlienmachien said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share this pic of my beloved Luggage mini, but I have a question for you all as well. Does anyone else notice a weird crinkle in the suede right under the handle like mine? I bought this bag pre-loved and I think it already had it (must've been too excited to notice it when I got it). I'm not sure if it bothers me or not. I love this bag but I've never seen the suede do that with another bag, should I worry about it?



Congrats! Very nice color


----------



## karlienmachien

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Very nice color



Thanks! I love the blue too


----------



## unoma

karlienmachien said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share this pic of my beloved Luggage mini, but I have a question for you all as well. Does anyone else notice a weird crinkle in the suede right under the handle like mine? I bought this bag pre-loved and I think it already had it (must've been too excited to notice it when I got it). I'm not sure if it bothers me or not. I love this bag but I've never seen the suede do that with another bag, should I worry about it?


Sorry never seen that.
Did you authenticate it?


----------



## NeonLights

Kissingenue said:


> My first Celine purchase!
> Spring 2013
> Deepsea Palmelato Mini Luggage
> Florence, June 2013



Deepsea is such a beautiful blue!!


----------



## samouu

Kissingenue said:


> My first Celine purchase!
> Spring 2013
> Deepsea Palmelato Mini Luggage
> Florence, June 2013



Wouaouh, you got one of my fav colors and in Palmelato, that one is my dream bag I think! 

You are a lucky girl


----------



## Kissingenue

NeonLights said:


> Deepsea is such a beautiful blue!!











samouu said:


> Wouaouh, you got one of my fav colors and in Palmelato, that one is my dream bag I think!
> 
> You are a lucky girl



Thank you!!!! Ya the color is gorgeous, and the leather is super luscious


----------



## waterfalls

My humble little Celine family and the latest addition (tricolour nano) modelled!


----------



## unoma

waterfalls said:


> My humble little Celine family and the latest addition (tricolour nano) modelled!



OMG.
Love your Box,Mini and Nano.
Love your collection


----------



## Lena186

waterfalls said:


> My humble little Celine family and the latest addition (tricolour nano) modelled!



Congrats! Such a beautiful collection.. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 
So many beautiful bags in here! 

Whats you opinion on the micro vs mini luggage? Is the micro a bit small? 

Here is my latest  Its the micro, and I m not sure if I feel its a bit small?


----------



## Cherryfashion

This is my Celine Trapeze from spring 2013. The color is almond (gray/green) 
Love it so much!


----------



## sammie225

mini luggage dune on a stoneturtle haha


----------



## Kissingenue

Cherryfashion said:


> This is my Celine Trapeze from spring 2013. The color is almond (gray/green)
> Love it so much!



OMG. I dun particularly dig the Trapeze but yours in this color is gorgeous!!! So gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Souris

Cherryfashion said:


> This is my Celine Trapeze from spring 2013. The color is almond (gray/green)
> Love it so much!



Colour combo is subtly divine!


----------



## waterfalls

unoma said:


> OMG.
> Love your Box,Mini and Nano.
> Love your collection



Thanks! =) i love YOUR boxes!


----------



## waterfalls

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful collection.. Enjoy 'em!



thank you! =)


----------



## NeonLights

waterfalls said:


> My humble little Celine family and the latest addition (tricolour nano) modelled!



Looove that blue box!


----------



## jacknoy

These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!


----------



## jacknoy

These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2232955


----------



## yingkob

Cherryfashion said:


> This is my Celine Trapeze from spring 2013. The color is almond (gray/green)
> Love it so much!


   Wowww i feel in love with your TRAPEZE, congreattttt


----------



## PollyGal

jacknoy said:


> These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232955



What a stunning collection - Wow!!!


----------



## unoma

jacknoy said:


> These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232955


OMG. What a Rainbow


----------



## jacknoy

unoma said:


> OMG. What a Rainbow


----------



## jacknoy

PollyGal said:


> What a stunning collection - Wow!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## jolala5

Kissingenue said:


> My first Celine purchase!
> Spring 2013
> Deepsea Palmelato Mini Luggage
> Florence, June 2013



how much was it?


----------



## Kissingenue

jolala5 said:


> how much was it?



It was 2100 :o


----------



## Aluxe

jacknoy said:


> These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232955





What a Celine collection! So much color variety! Love it.


----------



## jacknoy

Aluxe said:


> What a Celine collection! So much color variety! Love it.



Thanks dear!


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

jacknoy said:


> These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232955


My what a collection!!  LOVE IT!!


----------



## jacknoy

Bag Connoisseur said:


> My what a collection!!  LOVE IT!!



Thank you!


----------



## ssv003

My collection so far. Love these babies!


----------



## Lena186

ssv003 said:


> My collection so far. Love these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241857



Congrats! Nice collection


----------



## ssv003

Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Nice collection



Thanks!!


----------



## LLeong

ssv003 said:


> My collection so far. Love these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241857


Nice! All the colours i wish i have in my collection !


----------



## am2022

love all the collection pics ladies!!!  now some mod pics please!


----------



## Bijouxlady

ssv003 said:


> My collection so far. Love these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241857


Gorgeous! What color is your Mini? Is the little one a Nano?


----------



## ssv003

LLeong said:


> Nice! All the colours i wish i have in my collection !



Thank you!



amacasa said:


> love all the collection pics ladies!!!  now some mod pics please!



Will do! Amacasa, your bags are amazing. 



Bijouxlady said:


> Gorgeous! What color is your Mini? Is the little one a Nano?



Thanks so much, Bijouxlady!  Yes, both of the taller ones are minis. The one to the left is Almond. The one to the right is black/navy/linen. Small one in the front is a black smooth leather nano.


----------



## NatashaCurry

HI all,
I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.

Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?


----------



## Lena186

NatashaCurry said:


> HI all,
> I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.
> 
> Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243682



Lovely color,congrats! The luggage bags have many sizes: nano,micro,mini and the largest size of the luggage family is the medium one currently, there used to be large though.yet I think mini is the size to go for. There are two sizes of Phantom small and large.


----------



## LLeong

NatashaCurry said:


> HI all,
> I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.
> 
> Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243682


Welcome to Celine ! Such a fantastic choice of color for your first Celine.


----------



## Aluxe

NatashaCurry said:


> HI all,
> I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.
> 
> Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243682



She's so purrrty! Congrats.

Someone else will chime in on the Luggage, but the phantoms generally come in 2 sizes - small (12"x12" & sometimes called medium) and large (14"x14"). However, in June, Celine tinkered with the size of the large to make it a tad smaller, but I can't tell you how, sorry.

Welcome to Celine and go get that Phantom!


----------



## Aluxe

ssv003 said:


> My collection so far. Love these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241857



Loving that almond Luggage! Great family!


----------



## Lena186

NatashaCurry said:


> HI all,
> I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.
> 
> Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243682



Here are the measurements...


----------



## Lena186

NatashaCurry said:


> HI all,
> I am a newbie to Celine.  I have been eyeing them for about 2 or 3 months.  This is what I ended up purchasing over the weekend.  I love it.  I am a previous Louis lover, but I think I have found a new love!  My next purchase will be a Phantom, when I find the right color.
> 
> Question: Is there a larger Mini-Luggage, or is the Mini-Luggage the largest?  I'm a little confused.  Also, do the Phantoms come in multiple sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243682



Mini - 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches (This is the most common one people want)

Micro  - 10 inches x 10 inches x 6 inches (Very hard to find, most dept. stores don't carry)

Nano - 8 inches x 8 inches x 4 inches (this is the littlest on with the strap)

Medium Shopper - 15 inches x 16 inches x 7 inches (Straps don't fit over the shoulders)

Phantom (small) - 11&#8243;H x 12&#8243;W x 10&#8243;D (excludes wingspan)

Phantom (large) -  13&#8243;H x 14&#8243;W x 11&#8243;D  (excludes wingspan)


----------



## yingkob

Cherryfashion said:


> This is my Celine Trapeze from spring 2013. The color is almond (gray/green)
> Love it so much!


 Wowww  love your Trapeze too.
Pls show yr bag in action


----------



## ssv003

Aluxe said:


> Loving that almond Luggage! Great family!



Thanks so much, Aluxe!


----------



## NatashaCurry

jacknoy said:


> These bags are surely for keeps  sold 2 of my seasonal minis - cloth/leather combo - as I find it hard to match them with my wardrobe * cant wait to add more bags for keeps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232955


I want to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## PASS777

My new burgundy nano


----------



## PASS777

Vermillon & burgundy !


----------



## Lena186

PASS777 said:


> My new burgundy nano



Great choices of color! And the chair is beautiful


----------



## PASS777

Lena186 said:


> Great choices of color! And the chair is beautiful


Thank you Lena !


----------



## mikomiko

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats! I saw this lizard Mini in person and the scaling is definitely much more durable than python! Am glad you went for it. What a handsome bag!



Hi Cotonblanc,

do you know if the bag still available? and how much they selling it for? Im going to Singapore in August, and hoping to buy celine there.. thx


----------



## cotonblanc

mikomiko said:


> Hi Cotonblanc,
> 
> do you know if the bag still available? and how much they selling it for? Im going to Singapore in August, and hoping to buy celine there.. thx



I didn't see it recently in the store as they were displaying the new collection. You should call them before heading down. Do find either Lester, Jasmine or Irene.


----------



## unoma

PASS777 said:


> Vermillon & burgundy !


I love your Nano


----------



## sylvericon

Here's my new baby


----------



## Sugar Cane

sylvericon said:


> Here's my new baby
> 
> View attachment 2247841



Lovely green! Enjoy


----------



## nicolecla

So many pretty Célines on here!  I've always been a Louis Vuitton girl, but lately fallen hard for Céline. They're just so perfect! 

I've been lusting for a Céline for some time now, and I've decided to get one right after my birthday in august. It will be my first Céline bag. Can't wait!

Anyway, I was wondering... What does the mini luggage cost these days? The one I've fallen in love with is a black mini luggage in smooth leather.

I just really like to know how much things cost before I go into the store to get it, and I've been reading the posts on the forum here and people write totally different prices for the exact same bag. 

Oh, and is there a price difference between smooth and pebbled leather on the minis?

It would really mean the world to me if someone had an answer


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PASS777 said:


> Vermillon & burgundy !



Lovely!


----------



## ldnlover1

I'm so so in love with my Phantom. It was incredibly hard to find but now its mine


----------



## Aluxe

congrats on your phantom


----------



## Lena186

I saw a burgundy phantom in my local Celine store today....TDF. I wish I didn't have a Roberto Cavalli bag in this color already! Also there was an edge bag in burgundy ,very lovely!


----------



## Lena186

I also saw this bag in many colors, I've never seen it before though! But it's fabulous. Does anyone know this bag?


----------



## cotonblanc

Lena186 said:


> I also saw this bag in many colors, I've never seen it before though! But it's fabulous. Does anyone know this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249952



That's the Blade, a new style that was introduced during Summer 2013. Fantastic bag finished in the best palmelato skin! I heard they will come in bigger sizes, yay for me!


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> That's the Blade, a new style that was introduced during Summer 2013. Fantastic bag finished in the best palmelato skin! I heard they will come in bigger sizes, yay for me!


I LOVE this!!! Any idea what it will retail for??


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> I LOVE this!!! Any idea what it will retail for??



Departement Feminin has a black one for 1630/US$2100 after VAT deduction right now. Best price. It retails for S$3600/2180/US$2800 where I'm at.


----------



## bbagsforever

My red box bag....

Just noticing the comments above- I have the Blade bag in navy and I love it. The strap is adjustable so you can wear it as a purse or a cross body bag. It is super soft too!


----------



## Lena186

cotonblanc said:


> That's the Blade, a new style that was introduced during Summer 2013. Fantastic bag finished in the best palmelato skin! I heard they will come in bigger sizes, yay for me!



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Lena186

Bijouxlady said:


> I LOVE this!!! Any idea what it will retail for??



Where I am at it is US$2340. The size is also just perfect. I hope with will turn out to be a classic


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> My red box bag....
> 
> Just noticing the comments above- I have the Blade bag in navy and I love it. The strap is adjustable so you can wear it as a purse or a cross body bag. It is super soft too!



Beautiful color!


----------



## samelise

Not new but just thought I'd share, my glacier/red cabas with matching wallet!


----------



## cotonblanc

samelise said:


> Not new but just thought I'd share, my glacier/red cabas with matching wallet!



Swoon! And no worries that it isn't new each time! I like to see items used, that's their purpose right!?


----------



## samelise

cotonblanc said:


> Swoon! And no worries that it isn't new each time! I like to see items used, that's their purpose right!?


Thank you coton! I know this color combo isn't for everyone but I love it! 

Apologies for the overly large photo. Must learn how to resize


----------



## nicolecla

samelise said:


> Not new but just thought I'd share, my glacier/red cabas with matching wallet!


I love it!!!!


----------



## mikomiko

cotonblanc said:


> I didn't see it recently in the store as they were displaying the new collection. You should call them before heading down. Do find either Lester, Jasmine or Irene.



Thanks for the info, cotonblanc. do you mind to share their contact number or email address? I tried to call them many times but seems they never answered.


----------



## cotonblanc

mikomiko said:


> Thanks for the info, cotonblanc. do you mind to share their contact number or email address? I tried to call them many times but seems they never answered.



The store number is + 65 6736 0511. If you have Instagram you can find Lester at @lesterkee.


----------



## samelise

nicolecla said:


> I love it!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lexia1157

Short vacation with family & trapeze


----------



## am2022

flamingo is such a happy color!!! 


Lexia1157 said:


> Short vacation with family & trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2252576


----------



## Jadpe

Lexia1157 said:


> Short vacation with family & trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2252576


Love it!


----------



## susannahy

my new baby~ celine micro


----------



## Joyce Lim

Congrats.


----------



## Joyce Lim

susannahy said:


> my new baby~ celine micro


Congrats.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Lexia1157 said:


> Short vacation with family & trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2252576


This is stunning & I usually don't care for multi colored bags. Is this smooth leather? I just got a Dune Trapeze in pebbled leather and I find it too smooshy for that style bag. Yours looks more structured.


----------



## kle

Congrats on your Celine. It's gorgeous.


----------



## scarlet555

susannahy said:


> my new baby~ celine micro



Is this a micro smooth or pebbled?  Looks like. Smooth?  haven't seen those in a while.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susannahy said:


> my new baby~ celine micro



Congrats!


----------



## ferrip

susannahy said:


> my new baby~ celine micro



Super cute!!! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## jjd7cc

My two nanos. One from New York City and the other from Moscow. I'm so in love with them!!! I brought them with me when I was backpacking across Europe so that I would have a nice city bag while sightseeing and for those nights out. Stuffed them with clothes whenever I was not using them on my trip and they held up really well! No sign of being used or squished in a backpacking bag! Really great quality! Here's a picture of them both post backpacking trip. Good as new, eh?


----------



## dubaiyim

my new celine micro bag - hongkong landmark celine shop - 21000 hk dollar - black colour


----------



## dubaiyim

my new celine micro bag - hongkong landmark celine shop - 21000 hk dollar - black colour


----------



## am2022

nanos are living proof that " lovely things come in small packages" 
I travel with my kids a lot and have a longchamp  le pliage which usually houses one clutch and one shoulder bag to use wherever im going!!!  Hope you enjoyed your trip!



jjd7cc said:


> My two nanos. One from New York City and the other from Moscow. I'm so in love with them!!! I brought them with me when I was backpacking across Europe so that I would have a nice city bag while sightseeing and for those nights out. Stuffed them with clothes whenever I was not using them on my trip and they held up really well! No sign of being used or squished in a backpacking bag! Really great quality! Here's a picture of them both post backpacking trip. Good as new, eh?


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

My new Cabas Zippé


----------



## alisonanna

that is the funniest story!  I love that you did that, and with not one, but 2 bags!



jjd7cc said:


> My two nanos. One from New York City and the other from Moscow. I'm so in love with them!!! I brought them with me when I was backpacking across Europe so that I would have a nice city bag while sightseeing and for those nights out. Stuffed them with clothes whenever I was not using them on my trip and they held up really well! No sign of being used or squished in a backpacking bag! Really great quality! Here's a picture of them both post backpacking trip. Good as new, eh?


----------



## kaynutella

Lexia1157 said:


> Short vacation with family & trapeze



Perfect!!


----------



## kaynutella

sylvericon said:


> Here's my new baby
> 
> View attachment 2247841



Love!
Your YSL too


----------



## Aluxe

I've added this elsewhere, but thought I'd put this silly pic up here too -


----------



## ssv003

Aluxe said:


> I've added this elsewhere, but thought I'd put this silly pic up here too -



Funny picture aside your bag is stunning! And so is the background


----------



## missdicaprio

Would a wallet count?


----------



## Virginiamb

TheWorkingGirl said:


> My new Cabas Zippé



So excited just found this bag at Barney's a couple of hours ago!  Should receive next week!  Yours is beautiful!!! Is it soft


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> I've added this elsewhere, but thought I'd put this silly pic up here too -



Hehehehehe! It is so so cute! I hope your phantom doesn't have his fangs out drooling for more Celine! hehe!


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

Aluxe said:


> I've added this elsewhere, but thought I'd put this silly pic up here too -


Cute bag!!  I love the color on this.  Is it the 169953lcd, color DC?


----------



## dubaiyim

my new celine bag Trapeze ( small ) - 16500 hongkong dollar - landmarks


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> Hehehehehe! It is so so cute!* I hope your phantom doesn't have his fangs out drooling for more Celine! hehe!*


Gosh, I hope so too. Mama is soo banned 
Thanks Ferrip!


----------



## Aluxe

ssv003 said:


> Funny picture aside your bag is stunning! And so is the background



Thanks so much, ssv003


----------



## Aluxe

Bag Connoisseur said:


> Cute bag!!  I love the color on this.  Is it the 169953lcd, color DC?



Yes m'am. The specific color is 10D and thanks, she really is cute


----------



## frayedmisfit

My new Trio (and first Celine). 
I went to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps Haussman but they both didn't have it in black but luckily Avenue Montaigne did.
Unfortunately they were out of black leather Luggages


----------



## Sparkley

frayedmisfit said:


> My new Trio (and first Celine).
> I went to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps Haussman but they both didn't have it in black but luckily Avenue Montaigne did.
> Unfortunately they were out of black leather Luggages



Lovely! Congrats! Saw a luggage in dune at avenue Montaigne which a nice classic color too.


----------



## Sparkley

dubaiyim said:


> my new celine bag Trapeze ( small ) - 16500 hongkong dollar - landmarks



Beautiful little bag and not a bad price either.


----------



## Flavi74

KittyKat65 said:


> Ladies and gents, please post photos of your Celine bags here.  It would be great to have all of these gorgeous photos in one place.



Hi kitty , trying to buy this one 
<link>
Just afraid to buy a fake, I'm not an expert in bags..... Could you help me? Where could find someone to help me? 
Thanks


----------



## Flavi74

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!



A beauty!


----------



## Elliespurse

Flavi74 said:


> Hi kitty , trying to buy this one
> <link>
> Just afraid to buy a fake, I'm not an expert in bags..... Could you help me? Where could find someone to help me?
> Thanks



Hi, we have an authentication thread for this in the Celine Shopping section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/

See the "Sticky" threads at the top of the page.

Good luck.


----------



## Blushie

After weeks of searching I finally managed to land my gorgeous micro luggage in black, drummed leather. The micro is very difficult to find in the U.K. as Harrods is the only store that seems to stock the item. I've been ringing them every morning for the past 3 weeks and they finally got one yesterday!! So happy with this to add to my collection of a beige nano and tri colour (white/black/brown) mini luggage. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Blushie

PASS777 said:


> My new burgundy nano


Love this colour so much. So beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Aluxe

frayedmisfit said:


> My new Trio (and first Celine).
> I went to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps Haussman but they both didn't have it in black but luckily Avenue Montaigne did.
> Unfortunately they were out of black leather Luggages



Cute trio. Welcome to Celine


----------



## Lexia1157

Bijouxlady said:


> This is stunning & I usually don't care for multi colored bags. Is this smooth leather? I just got a Dune Trapeze in pebbled leather and I find it too smooshy for that style bag. Yours looks more structured.



Hi Bijouxlady , Thank you for your lovely comment  To be honest , I have no experience to see or determine the quality of leather , i believe my Tri color trapeze is smooth , it tends to be easier to get scratch compare to pebbled perhaps? ... the white wings is my main concern , I'm afraid to get dirty though......BTW , Congrats for your trapeze too , Dune is such a perfect neutral color ! Enjoy !


----------



## Lexia1157

amacasa said:


> flamingo is such a happy color!!!



Thank you !


----------



## Lexia1157

Jadpe said:


> Love it!



Thank you Jadpe ^^


----------



## jasonwu

Hi ladies! Here are my celine 2013 slate blue medium box and my 90's vintage celine box bag


----------



## Lena186

jasonwu said:


> Hi ladies! Here are my celine 2013 slate blue medium box and my 90's vintage celine box bag



Lovely color! Congrats


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Celine Medium - Mini - Nano &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Celine 2013 Mini Luggage 165213RSB 07OA.. From Japan.. &#9992;&#10004;&#128523;&#10084;


----------



## unoma

jasonwu said:


> Hi ladies! Here are my celine 2013 slate blue medium box and my 90's vintage celine box bag


OMG.
That Blue


----------



## unoma

Ava.Leigh said:


> Celine 2013 Mini Luggage 165213RSB 07OA.. From Japan.. &#9992;&#10004;&#128523;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2266074


Lovely


----------



## 460

First post!  It started out with the clutch bag and things grew from there.  Bi-color Cabas, Mini Black Drummed Leather Luggage, Bi-color Clutch, and Python Skate Slip-on.


----------



## cotonblanc

460 said:


> First post!  It started out with the clutch bag and things grew from there.  Bi-color Cabas, Mini Black Drummed Leather Luggage, Bi-color Clutch, and Python Skate Slip-on.
> View attachment 2266338



Hello! Welcome... Is your clutch pouch Storm or Fall 2011's Army Green?


----------



## 460

cotonblanc said:


> Hello! Welcome... Is your clutch pouch Storm or Fall 2011's Army Green?



It's the regular seasonal clutch released in Spring 2012 but I can't say what the color is specifically except that it looks army green.  But according to the receipt, the color/size code is 09TM.  I hope you can solve this color mystery.


----------



## cotonblanc

460 said:


> It's the regular seasonal clutch released in Spring 2012 but I can't say what the color is specifically except that it looks army green.  But according to the receipt, the color/size code is 09TM.  I hope you can solve this color mystery.



09TM should be Storm which I think also came out around Spring 2012. I have an army green/black from Fall 2011 and people usually mistake it for Storm. Think Storm is slightly lighter than this.


----------



## 460

cotonblanc said:


> 09TM should be Storm which I think also came out around Spring 2012. I have an army green/black from Fall 2011 and people usually mistake it for Storm. Think Storm is slightly lighter than this.



Thank you for clearing up the color designation. I don't think of a "storm" when I think of green


----------



## cotonblanc

460 said:


> Thank you for clearing up the color designation. I don't think of a "storm" when I think of green



Phoebe has her strange ways of naming the colours. Maybe it refers to the green clouds that come with big thunderstorms? I did a quick Google search. Only this makes sense for now.


----------



## 460

cotonblanc said:


> Phoebe has her strange ways of naming the colours. Maybe it refers to the green clouds that come with big thunderstorms? I did a quick Google search. Only this makes sense for now.



Thanks again. After seeing that pic I did some searching myself and I can understand why Phoebe called it "storm." It's just that I don't see those types of greenish colored storms here in Japan.


----------



## jpooor

where can i find the Celine authentication thread?


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Celine Phantom Croc with Black Hardware.. Sourced from a Japan Pawnshop / Second Hand Luxury Store..


----------



## jasonwu

unoma said:


> omg.
> That blue


:d:d


----------



## jasonwu

Lena186 said:


> Lovely color! Congrats


----------



## Lena186

Ava.Leigh said:


> Celine Medium - Mini - Nano &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2266058


Handsome family


----------



## Lena186

460 said:


> First post!  It started out with the clutch bag and things grew from there.  Bi-color Cabas, Mini Black Drummed Leather Luggage, Bi-color Clutch, and Python Skate Slip-on.
> View attachment 2266338



Lucky that you found the black drummed mini. Very cute way of displaying the Celine items


----------



## 460

Lena186 said:


> Lucky that you found the black drummed mini. Very cute way of displaying the Celine items



Thank you very much.  You can find almost any type of luggage here in Japan.  When I bought my Mini at the Celine Omotesando store, they brought out all the black luggage bags they had including the shoulder, medium, and goat leather ones.  Just be prepared to pay a heavy premium compared to the rest of the world since Celine costs way more here in Japan


----------



## cotonblanc

460 said:


> Thank you very much.  You can find almost any type of luggage here in Japan.  When I bought my Mini at the Celine Omotesando store, they brought out all the black luggage bags they had including the shoulder, medium, and goat leather ones.  Just be prepared to pay a heavy premium compared to the rest of the world since Celine costs way more here in Japan



How did the goat leather look like and what size was it? I'm curious to see one!


----------



## 460

cotonblanc said:


> How did the goat leather look like and what size was it? I'm curious to see one!



The goat leather one they showed me was a black Medium luggage and it was in a smooth leather.  I mistook it as a normal smooth leather Medium at first but when I touched it, it had a very buttery smooth feel to it and a slight slouch to its side when they took it out and set it on the shelf.  It had the gold Celine stamping and gold hardware.  Price wise, I recall it costing around 470K yen compared to 370K yen for the smooth black Medium luggage.

I wish I could of inspected it further and give more details but I was in a rush to meet a friend at the time while I bought my Mini.


----------



## unoma

Grey Suede Phantom


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> Phoebe has her strange ways of naming the colours. Maybe it refers to the green clouds that come with big thunderstorms? I did a quick Google search. Only this makes sense for now.



I can't help but think of the Hermes color this season - Blue Orage - which means storm in french, and is some magical combo of dark dark blue, grey, and a tinge of green. But - coton - I think you (as usual) are right on with the green clouds that come with big thunderstorms. I've heard it described as those angry clouds that spawn tornadoes!


----------



## Lena186

460 said:


> Thank you very much.  You can find almost any type of luggage here in Japan.  When I bought my Mini at the Celine Omotesando store, they brought out all the black luggage bags they had including the shoulder, medium, and goat leather ones.  Just be prepared to pay a heavy premium compared to the rest of the world since Celine costs way more here in Japan



Oh that's really great finding any luggage you covet! But not so great when it comes to the prices&#128513;


----------



## Spiceemoo

I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.

Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.

After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LLeong

Spiceemoo said:


> I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.
> 
> Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.
> 
> After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I love this color ! Keep it ! Its a very neutral shade and would go well with many colors especially if your wardrobe consists of blacks, whites, khakis etc


----------



## angelamaz2

Spiceemoo said:


> I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.
> 
> Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.
> 
> After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I saw the bag when I was in DJ, there were also black, dune and red mini. Souris is a nice shade of grey, very neutral and easy to go with any outfit. Just think if u return it will u regret it or u will be happier to search for ur dream combo. keep it only if u really like it ur self.


----------



## Spiceemoo

angelamaz2 said:


> I saw the bag when I was in DJ, there were also black, dune and red mini. Souris is a nice shade of grey, very neutral and easy to go with any outfit. Just think if u return it will u regret it or u will be happier to search for ur dream combo. keep it only if u really like it ur self.


Really? You must have been there earlier as they only had this and the red left, they said it goes very quickly. Do you know if DJ normally get many colours in stock?


----------



## Lena186

Spiceemoo said:


> Really? You must have been there earlier as they only had this and the red left, they said it goes very quickly. Do you know if DJ normally get many colours in stock?


Since it's your first luggage, I believe neutrals are the way to go! And since there were only red and Souris I strongly recommend it. Actually among neutral luggage bags, black and then Souris are the most stable and durable ones IMO


----------



## Aluxe

Please keep it. Lovely piece.


----------



## Virginiamb

Spiceemoo said:


> I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.
> 
> Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.
> 
> After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


This is a beautiful neutral color and I would keep it because you can work it in to any outfit!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Spiceemoo said:


> I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.
> 
> Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.
> 
> After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I love it and think you should keep her! I'm not personally a fan of the multi colored bags. I think this will stand the test of time! Would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## Aluxe

Bijouxlady said:


> I love it and think you should keep her! I'm not personally a fan of the multi colored bags. *I think this will stand the test of time! Would love to see a modeling pic!*



+1


----------



## Spiceemoo

Thank you for all your advice everyone! I think I will keep the bag


----------



## tatertot

My new-to-me Trapeze! So excited I loaded her up as soon as she arrived


----------



## Tinn3rz

tatertot said:


> My new-to-me Trapeze! So excited I loaded her up as soon as she arrived



Beautiful color combo *tatertot*! Congrats! The trapeze is a great bag and a wonderful addition to any Celine collection. &#128522;


----------



## tatertot

Tinn3rz said:


> Beautiful color combo *tatertot*! Congrats! The trapeze is a great bag and a wonderful addition to any Celine collection. &#128522;



Thank you so much! I can't tell you how thrilled I am to get my hands on her


----------



## Lena186

tatertot said:


> My new-to-me Trapeze! So excited I loaded her up as soon as she arrived



Great color combination, goes with pretty much everything!


----------



## Virginiamb

She arrived today!  Horizontal Zippered Cabas tote, mod pics to follow soon


----------



## Lena186

Virginiamb said:


> She arrived today!  Horizontal Zippered Cabas tote, mod pics to follow soon
> View attachment 2270611



Congrats! Lovely classic


----------



## LenyPW

Hi all please introduce my name is leny and i come from indonesia. I love celine bag and wait for a long time to get it.. I am confused between trapeze or mini luggage and you know.. FINALLY !!! I bought this beautiful bag tomorrow &#128525;&#10084;
Phantom croco embossed black small..




But actually i little bit confused about, is it authentic or not &#128532; what do you think ? Thankkkksssss


----------



## Virginiamb

tatertot said:


> My new-to-me Trapeze! So excited I loaded her up as soon as she arrived



Beautiful!  I think a Trapeze is next on my want list!  Love the color combo!


----------



## tatertot

Virginiamb said:


> Beautiful!  I think a Trapeze is next on my want list!  Love the color combo!



 Thank you so much, I was just admiring your new beauty as well! We must have been needing a Celine fix



Lena186 said:


> Great color combination, goes with pretty much everything!



  That was what I was hoping for when I saw it I carried it today and found she paired well with everything I tried on (though to be fair I dress faster now with a toddler under-foot)


----------



## samelise

LenyPW said:


> Hi all please introduce my name is leny and i come from indonesia. I love celine bag and wait for a long time to get it.. I am confused between trapeze or mini luggage and you know.. FINALLY !!! I bought this beautiful bag tomorrow &#128525;&#10084;
> Phantom croco embossed black small..
> 
> View attachment 2270707
> 
> 
> But actually i little bit confused about, is it authentic or not &#128532; what do you think ? Thankkkksssss


Hi! Where did you get it? Maybe you can post more photos on the Authenticate thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453-483.html#post25053685

Hopefully someone can help/ Good luck!


----------



## 18busy

jasonwu said:


> Hi ladies! Here are my celine 2013 slate blue medium box and my 90's vintage celine box bag


they are so cute and gorgeous! nice collection!!!


----------



## sarah7487

Here is my Emerald Phantom


----------



## Ronz611

Ava.Leigh said:


> Celine 2013 Mini Luggage 165213RSB 07OA.. From Japan.. &#9992;&#10004;&#128523;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2266074


Beautiful!


----------



## Aluxe

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Emerald Phantom



Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind someday owning a Celine in this shade. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## unoma

Ronz611 said:


> Beautiful!





Aluxe said:


> Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind someday owning a Celine in this shade. Thanks so much for sharing!!


+ 1


----------



## Blushie

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Emerald Phantom


Love this colour. If anyone in the UK has been looking for an emerald phantom, they have had a few recently in Harrods and Selfridges Birmingham.


----------



## sarah7487

Aluxe said:


> Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind someday owning a Celine in this shade. Thanks so much for sharing!!






unoma said:


> + 1





Blushie said:


> Love this colour. If anyone in the UK has been looking for an emerald phantom, they have had a few recently in Harrods and Selfridges Birmingham.



Thanks ladies for sharing my joy!


----------



## Le Lion

Haha, Emerald Phantom Day! 

This is my Emerald and I really love it!


----------



## sarah7487

Le Lion said:


> Haha, Emerald Phantom Day!
> 
> This is my Emerald and I really love it!


Oh!! My Bag twin! ) 

I was a lil hesitant about my choice when I first bought it. But after bringing it out for a day, I am really loving it!


----------



## Le Lion

sarah7487 said:


> Oh!! My Bag twin! )
> 
> I was a lil hesitant about my choice when I first bought it. But after bringing it out for a day, I am really loving it!



I was hesitant too, because I was searching for black or a dark red tone - but as I saw it, I knew that this would be the perfect bag for the autumn and winter time, because it match so perfekt to all my coats, jackets and boots  AND it is not black (everyone wears so mich black). 

We are really luck girls 

It is my first Celine, would you recommend to take Special care of it? Or to impregnete the leather?


----------



## sarah7487

Le Lion said:


> I was hesitant too, because I was searching for black or a dark red tone - but as I saw it, I knew that this would be the perfect bag for the autumn and winter time, because it match so perfekt to all my coats, jackets and boots  AND it is not black (everyone wears so mich black).
> 
> We are really luck girls
> 
> It is my first Celine, would you recommend to take Special care of it? Or to impregnete the leather?


Oh , what I did was to spray Collonil all over - including the suede.. To waterproof it and prevent the sun from changing its beautiful green  

I also ordered a Samorga insert to sort my stuff + an XL longchamp to use to store it on planes - planning this as my workhorse


----------



## sarah7487

sarah7487 said:


> Oh , what I did was to spray Collonil all over - including the suede.. To waterproof it and prevent the sun from changing its beautiful green
> 
> I also ordered a Samorga insert to sort my stuff + an XL longchamp to use to store it on planes - planning this as my workhorse


But I have not sprayed yet; only bought it. Still thinking if I should keep the color though :/


----------



## Le Lion

sarah7487 said:


> But I have not sprayed yet; only bought it. Still thinking if I should keep the color though :/



Okay, collonil 

I think I will spray all over because of rain and to make it a little more resistant... but I'm also a little bit afraid about the color.


----------



## Lena186

sarah7487 said:


> Oh , what I did was to spray Collonil all over - including the suede.. To waterproof it and prevent the sun from changing its beautiful green
> 
> I also ordered a Samorga insert to sort my stuff + an XL longchamp to use to store it on planes - planning this as my workhorse



May I ask what is Collonil?


----------



## Le Lion

Lena186 said:


> May I ask what is Collonil?



It is a leather- care brand and i think really famous in purselovers World  this is the Website http://www.collonil.com


----------



## unoma

Le Lion said:


> Haha, Emerald Phantom Day!
> 
> This is my Emerald and I really love it!


Love this green


----------



## Emma chanel bab

My first celine.  Tricolor nano luggage


----------



## 18busy

Emma chanel bab said:


> My first celine.  Tricolor nano luggage


nice bag  congratssss


----------



## Natalie99

Fall 2013 Trapeze


----------



## NatashaCurry

Natalie99 said:


> Fall 2013 Trapeze


That is quite lovely!  Congrats.


----------



## prettymonkey26

family photo of my celine box bags. looking to add a modern red box (soon, I hope!)


----------



## kelseynblevins

Love the Celine Phantom bags hope to get one soon!!


----------



## scarlet555

coolkid said:


> So jealous of all you lovely ladies with these bags! I should be purchasing one soon, but I generally prefer crossbody bags. Love how the Nano Luggage looks, but does a longer crossbody strap come with the Micro as well? xx



Micro does not come with strap, only nano.  Micro and mini are handheld, you have to like those, or else you'll wonder where toput your purse when's r shopping...


----------



## Aluxe

prettymonkey26 said:


> family photo of my celine box bags. looking to add a modern red box (soon, I hope!)


----------



## unoma

prettymonkey26 said:


> family photo of my celine box bags. looking to add a modern red box (soon, I hope!)


----------



## prettymonkey26

unoma said:


>



thank you!


----------



## prettymonkey26

unoma said:


>


glad you love them Ms. Unoma!


----------



## ecargual

Ok... I admit that I am crazily in love with Celine bags...
After my first nano luggage in rust colour, I get myself this lovely clutch... just can;t take my eyes off it....
(The 1st pic captured from internet, and the 2nd pic taken at home, not good though...)


----------



## Lena186

Le Lion said:


> It is a leather- care brand and i think really famous in purselovers World  this is the Website http://www.collonil.com



Thank you so much


----------



## prettymonkey26

ecargual said:


> Ok... I admit that I am crazily in love with Celine bags...
> After my first nano luggage in rust colour, I get myself this lovely clutch... just can;t take my eyes off it....
> (The 1st pic captured from internet, and the 2nd pic taken at home, not good though...)



I die! such a beautiful color. i love the knot accent! hopefully i can come across one soon!


----------



## unoma

prettymonkey26 said:


> thank you!





prettymonkey26 said:


> glad you love them Ms. Unoma!


What is not to love, you have my dream boxes


----------



## cotonblanc

Before and after of Natural Calfskin Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki. Bag is a year old. Nothing was applied to the leather. Just look at that patina!


----------



## ecargual

prettymonkey26 said:


> I die! such a beautiful color. i love the knot accent! hopefully i can come across one soon!


Its not from the latest season but SS2013, do have other colours. I saw black, beige, glacier and snake skin. I chose red cos I think it suits all seasons


----------



## mbdg_79

My cobalt blue celine. Pre-loved bag. Im happy i got her on terms. Love it.


----------



## jasonwu

18busy said:


> they are so cute and gorgeous! nice collection!!!


 Thank you.


----------



## jasonwu

prettymonkey26 said:


> family photo of my celine box bags. looking to add a modern red box (soon, I hope!)


WOW! Gorgeous! Wondering where did you buy those vintage box bags?


----------



## prettymonkey26

jasonwu said:


> WOW! Gorgeous! Wondering where did you buy those vintage box bags?



mostly online, from ebay or japanese resellers. from time to time, its possible to come across one that's in mint condition and at a reasonable price


----------



## Virginiamb

cotonblanc said:


> Before and after of Natural Calfskin Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki. Bag is a year old. Nothing was applied to the leather. Just look at that patina!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

prettymonkey26 said:


> family photo of my celine box bags. looking to add a modern red box (soon, I hope!)



What a collection!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## scarlet555

cotonblanc said:


> Before and after of Natural Calfskin Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki. Bag is a year old. Nothing was applied to the leather. Just look at that patina!



This is beautiful!  I love bags that age gracefully


----------



## Le Lion

I really love your bags  the red knot and the beautiful khaki Phantom!


----------



## sarah7487

My Navy Natural Calfskin on her 1st trip out


----------



## gharo0od

My second celine bought it in hong kong today

Http://s12.postimg.org/r1sfj8np5/image.jpg


http://s12.postimg.org/3z1wk2m7t/image.jpg


----------



## trancequeen

Here is my humble collection, Mini Royal Blue and Mini Vanilla Tricolor. Sorry for the dark lighting.
Lil sis Micro Red Coq will come to take pic together soon


----------



## jaxmd0315

My Celine mini phantom and knotted shoulder bag. Black, black, and more black


----------



## fuchsia diamond

cotonblanc said:


> Before and after of Natural Calfskin Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki. Bag is a year old. Nothing was applied to the leather. Just look at that patina!


it looks beautiful!!!
my luggage is still new, but i want mine to look loved and worn...is there a way to speed a year into like a month? LOL


----------



## cotonblanc

fuchsia diamond said:


> it looks beautiful!!!
> my luggage is still new, but i want mine to look loved and worn...is there a way to speed a year into like a month? LOL



Hah, I won't recommend speeding it up but just use the bag and not let the bag own you! 

And thanks, she is quite lovely and ages beautifully. I'm obsessed with the darkened areas, especially the streaking. I also noticed that not all natural calfskin Phantoms have streakings. Hmm.


----------



## Aluxe

My black box taking in Prince Rupert's Bay today.


----------



## prettymonkey26

Aluxe said:


> My black box taking in Prince Rupert's Bay today.



is this the large size?


----------



## monn

Hi guys could someone tell me how I go about getting a celine bag authenticated


----------



## raradarling

Here's my new Celine baby! The Roll Clutch in Black. 

The leather might be softest leather I've ever touched, and the bag is lined in blush suede. Pure luxury!


----------



## gkb10112

I want to own a celine trapeze!!


----------



## gkb10112

monn said:


> Hi guys could someone tell me how I go about getting a celine bag authenticated


contact Celine customer service! or if there is a Celine store near where you live, then go to the store with the bag and have them look at it (:


----------



## cotonblanc

gkb10112 said:


> contact Celine customer service! or if there is a Celine store near where you live, then go to the store with the bag and have them look at it (:





monn said:


> Hi guys could someone tell me how I go about getting a celine bag authenticated



We have members here offering their free authentication services on the http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html thread and please remember to post in the right format and also to check if you have all the necessary photos - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/what-do-i-need-for-celine-authentication-713365.html

I don't believe SAs at the stores are allowed to authenticate bags.


----------



## ecargual

raradarling said:


> Here's my new Celine baby! The Roll Clutch in Black.
> 
> The leather might be softest leather I've ever touched, and the bag is lined in blush suede. Pure luxury!


very nice bag!


----------



## CDR75

Spiceemoo said:


> I really wanted a Celine bag after seeing all these beautiful bags on this forum but since I live in Australia, it's hard to find.
> 
> Anyway, I went shopping with my best friend last week and ended up seeing this bag! Celine Mini Luggage in Souris and ended up taking it home.
> 
> After looking at it for a week, I am not sure if I like the colour or not and whether I want to keep it (I always wanted a tricolour). My best friend says it's beautiful and I should keep it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


If you did not return this bag, can I ask you a question? I am wondering if the inner tag of this mini has one or two serial numbers. I have seen Celine's with both!


----------



## rubywry

This is my new child, she's a jungle green micro! I worked all summer to pay for her myself (I'm 19) and she'll be the first of my célines. I'm very proud to have found her.


----------



## Emma chanel bab

Keep it!  Great color for everyday use!


----------



## marthie

My two babies, Phantom & Millie!


----------



## yinnie

I'm drooling over everyone's Celine's! Made me want to bring mine out for a spin. I decided to finally bring out the vintage horse carriage box to see some sun  
First time taking her out since I got her last year!


----------



## yenny

Got mine 2 weeks ago. Thanks to unoma to authenticate this bag for me. 

My new to me celine mini in jungle




With my new orange samorga insert


----------



## Lena186

yinnie said:


> I'm drooling over everyone's Celine's! Made me want to bring mine out for a spin. I decided to finally bring out the vintage horse carriage box to see some sun
> First time taking her out since I got her last year!



OMG, what a beautiful Bag!


----------



## yinnie

Lena186 said:


> OMG, what a beautiful Bag!



Thank you


----------



## ecargual

yinnie said:


> I'm drooling over everyone's Celine's! Made me want to bring mine out for a spin. I decided to finally bring out the vintage horse carriage box to see some sun
> First time taking her out since I got her last year!


gorgeous!!!


----------



## yinnie

ecargual said:


> gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Yenny, your Celines are to die for!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Alux--love your black box!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

cotonblanc said:


> Before and after of Natural Calfskin Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki. Bag is a year old. Nothing was applied to the leather. Just look at that patina!


 

This bag is gorgeous!!!! I want it!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Spiceemoo said:


> Thank you for all your advice everyone! I think I will keep the bag


 

Very pretty pic!


----------



## Crystalng

Thanks to Unoma and MNDA for helping me to authenticate..
my black mini


----------



## Joyce Lim

Crystalng said:


> Thanks to Unoma and MNDA for helping me to authenticate..
> my black mini


Congrats!


----------



## Mominnetje

I love the Céline luggage bag so much  
To bad for the price.. One day I hope I will have a good job


----------



## Aluxe

tiffanypowers17 said:


> Alux--love your black box!!!



Thanks a lot, tiffanypowers17  glad I can share some of my Celine treats alongside the incredible pieces everyone else has. These bags are addictive though, lol!


----------



## missdicaprio




----------



## Mominnetje

^ lovely!


----------



## thecoffeecream

I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


----------



## jillyjane

thecoffeecream said:


> I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


Lovely. Which part of Europe did you get from? Did you come across any nanos? Can't wait for my Europe trip!


----------



## Joyce Lim

thecoffeecream said:


> I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## MrGoyard

thecoffeecream said:


> I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


Halleluja! It's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## meyan

susannahy said:


> my new baby~ celine micro



Hi Susannahy! This is so pretty! May I know where you got it? Not sure which stores I should be trolling...


----------



## thecoffeecream

jillyjane said:


> Lovely. Which part of Europe did you get from? Did you come across any nanos? Can't wait for my Europe trip!


I got my celine in Milan, Italy... They don't have any nanos in Milan but I see some gorgeous nanos in Amsterdam. You should go visit one of the Celine store in Amsterdam at de bijenkorf.


----------



## styleconsul

thecoffeecream said:


> I got my celine in Milan, Italy... They don't have any nanos in Milan but I see some gorgeous nanos in Amsterdam. You should go visit one of the Celine store in Amsterdam at de bijenkorf.



Coffee, do you mind telling me what other kind of stock they have currently in Milan?


Do they have any phantoms????


----------



## karry326

thecoffeecream said:


> I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


beautiful color!


----------



## thecoffeecream

styleconsul said:


> Coffee, do you mind telling me what other kind of stock they have currently in Milan?
> 
> 
> Do they have any phantoms????


Sure.... Celine store in Milan is located at the Piazza Duomo (La Rinascente) 2nd floor if I'm not mistaken. As far as I remember they have 2 colors of mini luggage in calfskin (rust and light grey/blue - don't know the name) and they also have phantoms in brown and pythons. I do also believe that they have black nano... Hope it helps  Glad to help
For Minis in pebbled they have quite a lot of stock (rust, grey, yellow, green, etc)


----------



## styleconsul

thecoffeecream said:


> Sure.... Celine store in Milan is located at the Piazza Duomo (La Rinascente) 2nd floor if I'm not mistaken. As far as I remember they have 2 colors of mini luggage in calfskin (rust and light grey/blue - don't know the name) and they also have phantoms in brown and pythons. I do also believe that they have black nano... Hope it helps  Glad to help
> For Minis in pebbled they have quite a lot of stock (rust, grey, yellow, green, etc)



I have been there three times, inside of the rinascente is just the accessories section, I thought you had purchased this at the full line store on via montenapoleone.  Need information on suede phantom at montenapoleone, hoping they have some! This is the bag I am looking to buy

Thanks anyways


----------



## thecoffeecream

styleconsul said:


> I have been there three times, inside of the rinascente is just the accessories section, I thought you had purchased this at the full line store on via montenapoleone.  Need information on suede phantom at montenapoleone, hoping they have some! This is the bag I am looking to buy
> 
> Thanks anyways


Oh really ? When I went there, they have quite stock for the handbags... I found the suede phantom in Paris though (lafayette and printempt), they have some phantoms in suede material.


----------



## jillyjane

thecoffeecream said:


> I got my celine in Milan, Italy... They don't have any nanos in Milan but I see some gorgeous nanos in Amsterdam. You should go visit one of the Celine store in Amsterdam at de bijenkorf.


Thanks dear. Will check out de bijenkorf while in Amsterdam. Hopefully they still have the nanos esp solid black in Oct! *fingercrossed*


----------



## styleconsul

thecoffeecream said:


> Oh really ? When I went there, they have quite stock for the handbags... I found the suede phantom in Paris though (lafayette and printempt), they have some phantoms in suede material.


They have great stock at la rinascente, of course, but you should have went to the main shop on montenapoleone they really have some beautiful stuff too

But you didn't see suede phantom in italy?

I'm so dissapointed I hope they still have it


----------



## missdicaprio

thecoffeecream said:


> I finally get my first Celine in rust ! After waiting for a year, finally I'm getting one of my own after my trip to Europe last week !


What a GORGEOUS color!


----------



## missdicaprio

yenny said:


> Got mine 2 weeks ago. Thanks to unoma to authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> My new to me celine mini in jungle
> View attachment 2300488
> View attachment 2300489
> View attachment 2300490
> 
> With my new orange samorga insert



I'm wondering where I could get a similar base shaper for my Mini?


----------



## myosepha

My baby Celine Trapeze in 3 Colors. Love it so much &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Joyce Lim

Nice bag! Congrats!


----------



## summitny

I'm trying to post a pic of my brand new black mini luggage bag but this isy very first thread post so can someone tell me how to post a pic from my iPhone?


----------



## ssv003

My newest love, the medium beige phantom.


----------



## meyan

I'm in! Luggage micro in Lipstick Red.


----------



## raradarling

ssv003 said:


> My newest love, the medium beige phantom.
> 
> View attachment 2307755




Gorgeous bag!!!

Any mod pics??


----------



## fufu

meyan said:


> I'm in! Luggage micro in Lipstick Red.
> View attachment 2309791



This is just stunning


----------



## playingonclouds

The lighting makes it look pink but still soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## playingonclouds

Love this, so timeless!!! I'm hoping to get one soon too, before their price goes up yet AGAIN.


----------



## Yuki85

meyan said:


> I'm in! Luggage micro in Lipstick Red.
> View attachment 2309791


It is very beautiful


----------



## lisa.a

ssv003 said:


> My newest love, the medium beige phantom.
> 
> View attachment 2307755



What a beauty!


----------



## ssv003

raradarling said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!
> 
> Any mod pics??



Thank you!!  I'll post them in the Celine Bag in Action thread soon! 



lisa.a said:


> What a beauty!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Marb84

I got my very first Celine bag yesterday, the mini luggage in black, and it was well worth the wait.  I absolutely love it.  It's slightly bigger than I imagined which is good.  I ordered it about six weeks ago, but didn't hold out much hope, then I got a call yesterday to say it arrived.  The sales assistant said they only  got two blacks mini luggage and probably won't get black mini luggage agin until early 2014 so I was really lucky, can't wait to use it. I'm attaching a pic.


----------



## Marb84

I got my very first Celine bag yesterday, the mini luggage in black, and it was well worth the wait.  I absolutely love it.  It's slightly bigger than I imagined which is good.  I ordered it about six weeks ago, but didn't hold out much hope, then I got a call yesterday to say it arrived.  The sales assistant said they only  got two blacks mini luggage and probably won't get black mini luggage agin until early 2014 so I was really lucky, can't wait to use it. I'm attaching a pic (having problems uploading it properly).


----------



## myosepha

Marb84 said:


> I got my very first Celine bag yesterday, the mini luggage in black, and it was well worth the wait.  I absolutely love it.  It's slightly bigger than I imagined which is good.  I ordered it about six weeks ago, but didn't hold out much hope, then I got a call yesterday to say it arrived.  The sales assistant said they only  got two blacks mini luggage and probably won't get black mini luggage agin until early 2014 so I was really lucky, can't wait to use it. I'm attaching a pic.



Congrats! Love the bag


----------



## unoma

Marb84 said:


> I got my very first Celine bag yesterday, the mini luggage in black, and it was well worth the wait.  I absolutely love it.  It's slightly bigger than I imagined which is good.  I ordered it about six weeks ago, but didn't hold out much hope, then I got a call yesterday to say it arrived.  The sales assistant said they only  got two blacks mini luggage and probably won't get black mini luggage agin until early 2014 so I was really lucky, can't wait to use it. I'm attaching a pic.



Congrats


----------



## frankiextah

Here it is my new winter 13 trio in indigo !


----------



## Sculli

frankiextah said:


> Here it is my new winter 13 trio in indigo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2315458



Such a great shade of blue! Is it The large or regular size??


----------



## frankiextah

This is the regular size !


----------



## Sculli

frankiextah said:


> This is the regular size !



Thx, I  it! Hope I can track this one down. .


----------



## ferrip

frankiextah said:


> Here it is my new winter 13 trio in indigo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2315458



Wow! What a bright and brilliant indigo! I LOVE it! Congrats a million!


----------



## Joyce Lim

Marb84 said:


> I got my very first Celine bag yesterday, the mini luggage in black, and it was well worth the wait.  I absolutely love it.  It's slightly bigger than I imagined which is good.  I ordered it about six weeks ago, but didn't hold out much hope, then I got a call yesterday to say it arrived.  The sales assistant said they only  got two blacks mini luggage and probably won't get black mini luggage agin until early 2014 so I was really lucky, can't wait to use it. I'm attaching a pic (having problems uploading it properly).


Congrats on your black mini.


frankiextah said:


> Here it is my new winter 13 trio in indigo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2315458


Wow, love the indigo color. Congrats!


----------



## celine1343

new &#10084; &#128522; anyone knows this is from which season?


----------



## ElenaWan

Navy blue Micro Luggage


----------



## Marb84

thecoffeecream said:


> Sure.... Celine store in Milan is located at the Piazza Duomo (La Rinascente) 2nd floor if I'm not mistaken. As far as I remember they have 2 colors of mini luggage in calfskin (rust and light grey/blue - don't know the name) and they also have phantoms in brown and pythons. I do also believe that they have black nano... Hope it helps  Glad to help
> For Minis in pebbled they have quite a lot of stock (rust, grey, yellow, green, etc)


The light blue/grey phantom is beautiful, I saw it Harrods in July would have bought only I had my black mini luggage on order in Dublin.


----------



## Superhomme

My Coquelicot mini. Enjoying on our lunch break from school


----------



## Superhomme

Whoops heres the pic lol my Coquelicot mini


----------



## Lisuko

celine1343 said:


> new &#10084; &#128522; anyone knows this is from which season?


OMG...it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## shumster

Mini Tri, lap purse.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Loving my new INK Mini~


----------



## Zaky

Wifey's Celine Mini Luggage in Vermillion.


----------



## unoma

Zaky said:


> Wifey's Celine Mini Luggage in Vermillion.


Lovely


----------



## CaptainMandy

My Celine Family


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> Loving my new INK Mini~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323844
> View attachment 2323845



Lovely. Care to share the leather? Seems new?


----------



## Zaky

unoma said:


> Lovely




Thanks unoma...


----------



## unoma

CaptainMandy said:


> View attachment 2324435
> 
> 
> My Celine Family


Congrats
This is my dream Famliy


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> Lovely. Care to share the leather? Seems new?


Yes, it is new. My SA just called it shiny calf. I know it's not the Palmelato leather. Isn't there another leather that starts with a S??


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> Yes, it is new. My SA just called it shiny calf. I know it's not the Palmelato leather. Isn't there another leather that starts with a S??



Hmm. Baby calfskin? It has a slight texture. I would love to know too. What does it say on the tags?


----------



## Joyce Lim

CaptainMandy said:


> View attachment 2324435
> 
> 
> My Celine Family


OH My, stunning!


----------



## IsQ

CaptainMandy said:


> View attachment 2324435
> 
> 
> My Celine Family


very nice family you have there...can't wait for my phantom to arrive=.)


----------



## CaptainMandy

unoma said:


> Congrats
> This is my dream Famliy



Thx unoma.. Concerning I'm not a box-style person, completely satisfied with the family with 3


----------



## CaptainMandy

IsQ said:


> very nice family you have there...can't wait for my phantom to arrive=.)



Pre-congrats IsQ! Surely u'll love it, I got mine @ Paris last Jun, accidentally... Waiting 4 ur photo


----------



## CaptainMandy

Joyce Lim said:


> OH My, stunning!



Thk u Joyce.. "Less is more" I guess


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm. Baby calfskin? It has a slight texture. I would love to know too. What does it say on the tags?


I will look. I'm not up on all the different types of leather. It's kind of shiny & does have some texture. Isn't there one that begins with a S? Kind of like Pomelato but with a S.


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> I will look. I'm not up on all the different types of leather. It's kind of shiny & does have some texture. Isn't there one that begins with a S? Kind of like Pomelato but with a S.



Satinated? That's too smooth. Unless you are referring to leather codes then baby calfskin is SSA. I hate to get technical but it's good to know what we are paying for!


----------



## Superstar88

Hi! I'm new on here this is my first post! Say hi to my Celine mini luggage in Jungle.


----------



## unoma

Superstar88 said:


> Hi! I'm new on here this is my first post! Say hi to my Celine mini luggage in Jungle.


Congrats


----------



## Superstar88

unoma said:


> Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## ShoooSh

Phantom in green python 
Phantom in black croc print
Nano in dark blue


----------



## Superstar88

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2329500
> View attachment 2329501
> View attachment 2329502
> 
> 
> Phantom in green python
> Phantom in black croc print
> Nano in dark blue


Great collection!


----------



## francyFG

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2329500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom in green python



This bag


----------



## ShoooSh

francyFG said:


> This bag


 
^ that was my reaction when my SA showed it to me... i had two options, navy blue python or green emerald python .. since i have passion for green, i opted for this beauty


----------



## ShoooSh

Superstar88 said:


> Great collection!


 
thank u .. still have a red mini and a black case with GH to post =)


stay tuned


----------



## kb23

Everyone's bag is just beautiful!!!
This is my little miss mini luggage.....


----------



## NikkiRE

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2329500
> View attachment 2329501
> View attachment 2329502
> 
> 
> Phantom in green python
> Phantom in black croc print
> Nano in dark blue


Love that Green


----------



## ShoooSh

NikkiRE said:


> Love that Green


 
thank u


----------



## unoma

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2329500
> View attachment 2329501
> View attachment 2329502
> 
> 
> Phantom in green python
> Phantom in black croc print
> Nano in dark blue


Oh your bagsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## unoma

kb23 said:


> Everyone's bag is just beautiful!!!
> This is my little miss mini luggage.....


Congrats


----------



## ShoooSh

unoma said:


> Oh your bagsssssssssssssssssss


 
 more to come


----------



## ShoooSh

1st is red mini
2nd&3rd is black case with GH


----------



## Joyce Lim

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2329500
> View attachment 2329501
> View attachment 2329502
> 
> 
> Phantom in green python
> Phantom in black croc print
> Nano in dark blue


Gorgeous collection!!


kb23 said:


> Everyone's bag is just beautiful!!!
> This is my little miss mini luggage.....


So lovely mini combo!


ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2331536
> View attachment 2331537
> View attachment 2331538
> 
> 1st is red mini
> 2nd&3rd is black case with GH


I love your collection!


----------



## ShoooSh

Joyce Lim said:


> Gorgeous collection!!
> 
> So lovely mini combo!
> 
> I love your collection!


 
thank u so much


----------



## mscupcake

My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio


----------



## Chellezeng

Hi to all.. I'm new to this forum. I've just bought a Celine online and wish to check if its authentic. Can you help me? I've attached photos. Thks!!!


----------



## Chellezeng

Hi to all.. Can help me to chk if it's authentic? I'm new here, dunno y only managed to upload jus a pic..


----------



## Triple

mscupcake said:


> My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio
> View attachment 2332059
> View attachment 2332060
> View attachment 2332061



Love your trio... Nice colour


----------



## unoma

mscupcake said:


> My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio
> View attachment 2332059
> View attachment 2332060
> View attachment 2332061


Nice


----------



## Triple

My new Sienna Blade. Took her with me to work yesterday.


----------



## dreamoficeland

Chellezeng said:


> Hi to all.. Can help me to chk if it's authentic? I'm new here, dunno y only managed to upload jus a pic..



I think it's fake my bag not a left and right on those. Is your bag even have four little feet? But need other chic to double check. It's different from mine.


----------



## Maddy luv

CaptainMandy said:


> View attachment 2324435
> 
> 
> My Celine Family



Gorgeous!


----------



## Joyce Lim

mscupcake said:


> My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio
> View attachment 2332059
> View attachment 2332060
> View attachment 2332061


Gorgeous bag! Love the dress!


----------



## Joyce Lim

Triple said:


> My new Sienna Blade. Took her with me to work yesterday.


Pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## ferrip

Oooo Congrats! I especially love the Blue Trio!!!  



mscupcake said:


> My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio
> View attachment 2332059
> View attachment 2332060
> View attachment 2332061


----------



## unoma

Triple said:


> My new Sienna Blade. Took her with me to work yesterday.


----------



## IsQ

jaxmd0315 said:


> View attachment 2292837
> 
> 
> My Celine mini phantom and knotted shoulder bag. Black, black, and more black


One can never go wrong with black. I love 'em both=.)


----------



## Triple

Joyce Lim said:


> Pretty color! Congrats!






unoma said:


>



Thank you


----------



## dkpstyle

Hi All,

Just joined a couple hours ago  and this my lovely burgundy 

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://mod.postimage.org/website-english.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## dkpstyle

s11.postimg.org/rma7u6ak3/IMG_2521.jpg


----------



## Triple

Had a long day at work today. The trapeze accompanies me


----------



## LVab

I am usually a Chanel girl but decided to expand my collection.  Loving my first Celine.


----------



## dkpstyle

dkpstyle said:


> s11.postimg.org/rma7u6ak3/IMG_2521.jpg



sorry, had an error uploading it


----------



## Triple

Finally, I can post my recent Celine hauls... So excited!

3 purchases in 2 weeks! I am on bag ban now


----------



## Triple

1st Burgundy Classic Box


----------



## Triple

2nd micro burgundy... The colour is darker than the box.


----------



## Triple

3rd mini luggage in camel. Love this colour


----------



## Triple

3 of them together... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## french affair

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## french affair

My new Gusset Cabas in burgundy


----------



## am2022

wow.. all the new bags are so gorgeous!  congrats ladies!!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Triple said:


> 3 of them together... Thanks for letting me share.


You lucky lady! Congrats


----------



## moi et mes sacs

french affair said:


> My new Gusset Cabas in burgundy


Stunning. Congrats


----------



## icecreamom

Triple said:


> 1st Burgundy Classic Box



Beautiful!


----------



## Crystalng

CaptainMandy said:


> View attachment 2324435
> 
> 
> My Celine Family



Lovely family


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Celine collection over the last 6 months...


----------



## ssv003

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Celine collection over the last 6 months...
> 
> View attachment 2337574



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Triple

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Celine collection over the last 6 months...
> 
> View attachment 2337574


Beautiful!


----------



## Handbaggie

I have made the jump and purchased my first Celine, a doctor bag from the 2011 collection.  I have several luxury bags (LV, Chloe, Hermes) and this is the best made and most luxurious bag I have ever owned. In love so far...


----------



## cotonblanc

I'm LOVING all the burgundy in here! And that doctor's frame bag is just a classic!


----------



## ateebi

Triple said:


> 1st Burgundy Classic Box



Wow wow wow, that's the box I want! Did you special order it?


----------



## Triple

ateebi said:


> Wow wow wow, that's the box I want! Did you special order it?


No.. It happened to be in stock. I was planning to special order it. I guess I was in luck


----------



## craziepink

My mom gave in and got her first Céline while I got my second (my first is the micro)! These are from the Autumn/Winter 2013 collection. Love her tri-color python but adoring the reddish hues of mine thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ssv003 said:


> Beautiful collection!





Triple said:


> Beautiful!



THank you ladies


----------



## francyFG

Triple said:


> 1st Burgundy Classic Box



Your tricolor trapeze and this box are killing me!!!! Two fabulous bags!


----------



## jujubertoldo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Celine collection over the last 6 months...
> 
> View attachment 2337574


I really want my first Celine and my options are a phanton just like yours or a Micro luggage in Black.
Does your phanton looks like when you got it? I wanted to know if the black celine bags does last a really long time? I'm considering buying a Trio also in black. Would you recommend those bags to be my first designer bags? Thanks


----------



## jujubertoldo

craziepink said:


> View attachment 2338981
> 
> 
> My mom gave in and got her first Céline while I got my second (my first is the micro)! These are from the Autumn/Winter 2013 collection. Love her tri-color python but adoring the reddish hues of mine thanks for letting me share!


Hi! I wanted your opinion to help me pick my first designer bags. My options are a Celine micro in black, a trio in black or a balenciaga city in black. Which of those do you recommend?


----------



## craziepink

jujubertoldo said:


> Hi! I wanted your opinion to help me pick my first designer bags. My options are a Celine micro in black, a trio in black or a balenciaga city in black. Which of those do you recommend?



I'd def go for the Celine micro!!! The balenciaga is actually such a must-have piece and I'm sure you'll eventually find your way back to getting one  but the Celine is so much more special AND it's prices are going up! Get it ASAP!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jujubertoldo said:


> I really want my first Celine and my options are a phanton just like yours or a Micro luggage in Black.
> Does your phanton looks like when you got it? I wanted to know if the black celine bags does last a really long time? I'm considering buying a Trio also in black. Would you recommend those bags to be my first designer bags? Thanks



I think they're all good choices, but do have a different style, so it depends on which suits your personality more. I would recommend you going to a boutique to try out the bags. My phantom is relatively new. It's not even 3 months old and still looks brand new imo. I like the worn in look and I don't baby my bags - so I don't mind that they get scratched or damaged. If this bothers you, I would probably not recommend the Trio then.


----------



## jaxmd0315

IsQ said:


> One can never go wrong with black. I love 'em both=.)



Thanks lady!


----------



## BagBragger

I just exchanged my Sun Phantom for an Indigo Phantom.  I feel much happier with the color choice and plan to begin using it immediately!  Here are a few quick "Just got her home and still giddy" shots!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Handbaggie said:


> I have made the jump and purchased my first Celine, a doctor bag from the 2011 collection.  I have several luxury bags (LV, Chloe, Hermes) and this is the best made and most luxurious bag I have ever owned. In love so far...



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

craziepink said:


> View attachment 2338981
> 
> 
> My mom gave in and got her first Céline while I got my second (my first is the micro)! These are from the Autumn/Winter 2013 collection. Love her tri-color python but adoring the reddish hues of mine thanks for letting me share!



Your red is just too cute!


----------



## nakedyogurt

Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.

I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!

Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc

I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.

It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.

In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!



Wow, congrates and thanks for the tip!


----------



## anthrocite_love

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!


 

Burgundy is beautiful- I have the phantom in Burgundy from this season and I'm loving it so much. Enjoy your new luggage!


----------



## nakedyogurt

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy is beautiful- I have the phantom in Burgundy from this season and I'm loving it so much. Enjoy your new luggage!


Thanks! hoping to take it out for a spin soon!


----------



## craziepink

Yes!!! Tokyo always has the most stock for everything, especially Birkins! I live here so am always on the look out  have fun taking ur new beauties out for a spin!



nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!


----------



## craziepink

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Your red is just too cute!



Thank you! it really is an eye catcher with those bold colors


----------



## craziepink

Forgot to attach the individual shots of me and my mom's new Céline nanos


----------



## tnt134

My beige phantom fresh from the box )


----------



## missdicaprio

My Souris chilling


----------



## el_3sfora

Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.



Lovely bag! Congrates!


----------



## craziepink

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.



Can never go wrong with python  love love love!!!


----------



## dkpstyle

Triple said:


> 3 of them together... Thanks for letting me share.


i loveeee your collection


----------



## Logic

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.


That colour combo python is so divine! Congrats!


----------



## Logic

craziepink said:


> Forgot to attach the individual shots of me and my mom's new Céline nanos
> 
> View attachment 2344012
> View attachment 2344013


I love the red and orange combo, you are lucky to have these nanos!


----------



## Triple

dkpstyle said:


> i loveeee your collection



Thank you


----------



## jrlv2013

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


 

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## jrlv2013

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.


 

this is stunning!!


----------



## craziepink

Logic said:


> I love the red and orange combo, you are lucky to have these nanos!



Thank you!


----------



## Sugar Cane

missdicaprio said:


> My Souris chilling
> View attachment 2345143



hehe cute picture! Souris looks extremely comfortable and beautiful


----------



## unoma

BagBragger said:


> I just exchanged my Sun Phantom for an Indigo Phantom.  I feel much happier with the color choice and plan to begin using it immediately!  Here are a few quick "Just got her home and still giddy" shots!
> 
> View attachment 2342552
> View attachment 2342553
> View attachment 2342554


----------



## unoma

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!



Good deal


----------



## unoma

craziepink said:


> Forgot to attach the individual shots of me and my mom's new Céline nanos
> 
> View attachment 2344012
> View attachment 2344013




I love them both.


----------



## unoma

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 2345047
> 
> 
> My beige phantom fresh from the box )



Congrats girl


----------



## unoma

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.



My heart skip a beat


----------



## craziepink

unoma said:


> I love them both.



Hehe me too!!!


----------



## Joyce Lim

el_3sfora said:


> Just got back from Paris and exchanged my Pony hair luggage with Tricolor Mini Python Luggage.


STUNNING!!! Congrats!


----------



## BagBragger

unoma said:


>



Thank you Unoma!  I've named her Blu Ivy Phantom, lol!


----------



## meijen

BagBragger said:


> I just exchanged my Sun Phantom for an Indigo Phantom.  I feel much happier with the color choice and plan to begin using it immediately!  Here are a few quick "Just got her home and still giddy" shots!
> 
> View attachment 2342552
> View attachment 2342553
> View attachment 2342554


 
wow this is just gorgeous, love love the colour.


----------



## BagBragger

meijen said:


> wow this is just gorgeous, love love the colour.



Thank you so much!  It really is pretty!  Here she is yesterday in a little bit of sunlight.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BagBragger said:


> Thank you so much!  It really is pretty!  Here she is yesterday in a little bit of sunlight.
> View attachment 2348504



so beautiful... I'm beginning to think I need this bag...


----------



## BagBragger

CEC.LV4eva said:


> so beautiful... I'm beginning to think I need this bag...



I say go for it!  I believe it's a bag that I will enjoy for years to come.  I think I'm even going to start saving to buy another one in a few years...after I finish school.


----------



## thecoffeecream

Me with my celine mini luggage in rust colour...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Follow my instagram for more pic : @thecoffeecream


----------



## el_3sfora

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Lovely bag! Congrates!


Thanks a lot!  I am so happy with my choice this time and taking care of my new baby


----------



## pixie2710

hello sunshines! just sharing with everyone a picture of my 3 month old tricolour trapeze w a twilly bow!


----------



## pixie2710

Triple said:


> 3 of them together... Thanks for letting me share.


love the burgundy box! very preets!!


----------



## u580729

kb23 said:


> Everyone's bag is just beautiful!!!
> This is my little miss mini luggage.....


Omg. I have the same bag. I have been waiting to see someone else with this color combo. I was told by the boutique that there weren't many sold in the states. Are you in the US?


----------



## u580729

trancequeen said:


> Here is my humble collection, Mini Royal Blue and Mini Vanilla Tricolor. Sorry for the dark lighting.
> Lil sis Micro Red Coq will come to take pic together soon


Love your bags! Have you treated the velluto leather on the vanilla mini? How is it on stains? I have the same bag in the granite color however I haven't carried it yet.


----------



## u580729

Hello. Here is my new addition.  Mini Luggage in Velluto Leather, Granite color, Spring/Summer 2013.


----------



## Joyce Lim

BagBragger said:


> Thank you so much!  It really is pretty!  Here she is yesterday in a little bit of sunlight.
> View attachment 2348504


Love this blue! Congrats!


----------



## Joyce Lim

thecoffeecream said:


> Me with my celine mini luggage in rust colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Follow my instagram for more pic : @thecoffeecream


You looks lovely! Gorgeous mini luggage. 


pixie2710 said:


> hello sunshines! just sharing with everyone a picture of my 3 month old tricolour trapeze w a twilly bow!





u580729 said:


> Hello. Here is my new addition.  Mini Luggage in Velluto Leather, Granite color, Spring/Summer 2013.


Congrats! Both having a nice combo. I like it.


----------



## kb23

unoma said:


> Congrats





Joyce Lim said:


> Gorgeous collection!!
> 
> So lovely mini combo!
> 
> I love your collection!



Thank you unoma & Joyce 



u580729 said:


> Omg. I have the same bag. I have been waiting to see someone else with this color combo. I was told by the boutique that there weren't many sold in the states. Are you in the US?



OMG when I saw your picture I was like 'That's my bag!!!!'
Just like you I'm yet to see anyone with our combo, till I saw your bag  I'm from Australia, so sightings of Celine is very very rare here!
I love our combo so much I can't stop taking pictures of my bag (just plain sad LOL!)


----------



## u580729

kb23 said:


> Thank you unoma & Joyce
> 
> 
> 
> OMG when I saw your picture I was like 'That's my bag!!!!'
> Just like you I'm yet to see anyone with our combo, till I saw your bag  I'm from Australia, so sightings of Celine is very very rare here!
> I love our combo so much I can't stop taking pictures of my bag (just plain sad LOL!)


I feel the same way! I love our combo! Have you treated the leather? How I d it on stains? I haven't carried mine yet.


----------



## misterpretender

my first ever post here! anyway here are my two celine babies - a black luggage tote and a black alligator stamped large phantom


----------



## misterpretender

some action pics with my mom - lolaandrogynous

me toting the phantom

=)


----------



## misterpretender

and the luggage tote


----------



## Vlvmu6

Triple said:


> My new Sienna Blade. Took her with me to work yesterday.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## odette57

misterpretender said:


> my first ever post here! anyway here are my two celine babies - a black luggage tote and a black alligator stamped large phantom



your blacks are tdf!


----------



## Vlvmu6

Here are my cutie pies ...


----------



## craziepink

vlvmu6 said:


> here are my cutie pies ...



pure beauties


----------



## Vlvmu6

craziepink said:


> pure beauties


Thank you craziepink...


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Vlvmu6 said:


> Here are my cutie pies ...


:o I love the left one!!Which is the name of the bag??


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

misterpretender said:


> some action pics with my mom - lolaandrogynous
> 
> me toting the phantom
> 
> =)



Amazing fashion photos!!!You and your mum have style!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

misterpretender said:


> some action pics with my mom - lolaandrogynous
> 
> me toting the phantom
> 
> =)



Very sweet picture


----------



## am2022

How adorable is this???
And I see that you are a Rick Owens fan as well... Yay... my loves:  Phoebe Philo, Rick Owens, Isabel Marant and Azzedine Alaia... I know too schizophrenic in aesthetics but I do have 3-4 different looks that constantly rotate!!! Post more pics please !!!  



misterpretender said:


> some action pics with my mom - lolaandrogynous
> 
> me toting the phantom
> 
> =)


----------



## am2022

Both are gorgeous! Congrats!


Vlvmu6 said:


> Here are my cutie pies ...


----------



## BagBragger

At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!


----------



## am2022

So awesome! happy birthday to you !!! 


BagBragger said:


> At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2353765


----------



## ikim23

BagBragger said:


> At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2353765


Happy happy birthday!


----------



## Lettygirl

Got this beauty yesterday, at Barney's in Chicago.


----------



## Vlvmu6

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> :o I love the left one!!Which is the name of the bag??


Thank you! The cobalt blue (royal blue) one is called Edge...apparently increasing pupolarity fast lane..at my first glance of it I thought it was not bad, but it has that intriguing factor that the more you look at it the more it's growing on you..

And the rectangular one in ocean blue is called Blade, in case you might want to know too..


----------



## oliviacochu

Awaiting my flight at the Seoul airport. Took my micro Multicolour out for the first time


----------



## Vlvmu6

amacasa said:


> Both are gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you so much!! I am in love with both!


----------



## Vlvmu6

Lettygirl said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, at Barney's in Chicago.


Lovely! What's that colour name?


----------



## Vlvmu6

craziepink said:


> forgot to attach the individual shots of me and my mom's new céline nanos:d
> 
> View attachment 2344012
> View attachment 2344013


cute!!


----------



## craziepink

Vlvmu6 said:


> cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## craziepink

oliviacochu said:


> Awaiting my flight at the Seoul airport. Took my micro Multicolour out for the first time



Yaaaaay


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Vlvmu6 said:


> Thank you! The cobalt blue (royal blue) one is called Edge...apparently increasing pupolarity fast lane..at my first glance of it I thought it was not bad, but it has that intriguing factor that the more you look at it the more it's growing on you..
> 
> And the rectangular one in ocean blue is called Blade, in case you might want to know too..



Thank you for your answer!!  They are both beautiful! I am not a celine fan,but the Edge bag is an amazing bag!!Congrats!!!


----------



## unoma

BagBragger said:


> At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2353765



Love the story. Happy birthday dear


----------



## unoma

oliviacochu said:


> Awaiting my flight at the Seoul airport. Took my micro Multicolour out for the first time



Love your Micro


----------



## misterpretender

amacasa said:


> How adorable is this???
> And I see that you are a Rick Owens fan as well... Yay... my loves:  Phoebe Philo, Rick Owens, Isabel Marant and Azzedine Alaia... I know too schizophrenic in aesthetics but I do have 3-4 different looks that constantly rotate!!! Post more pics please !!!



totally adore Rick Owens. i'm glad you like my style. can't wait to see your looks too sweetie.


----------



## misterpretender

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very sweet picture



awwww thanks sweetie xoxo


----------



## misterpretender

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Amazing fashion photos!!!You and your mum have style!



yeah she's an inspiration...she's also a member here ---> lolaandrogynous


----------



## misterpretender

odette57 said:


> your blacks are tdf!



thanks odette...i'm in love with them! they are my babies!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

misterpretender said:


> yeah she's an inspiration...she's also a member here ---> lolaandrogynous



:o Nice Blog!!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

amacasa said:


> So awesome! happy birthday to you !!!



Thank you SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

ikim23 said:


> Happy happy birthday!



Kind thank you to you!  It was a very happy day for me!  With so much negative stuff happening in the world I simply made plans to stop and smell the roses and enjoy the blessings in my life.


----------



## BagBragger

unoma said:


> Love the story. Happy birthday dear



Thank you Unoma!  I know Celine is well known my many, not most but many, but I was still shocked that someone came in with a phantom while I was there...and she was too!  We bonded and had the entire salon chatting about purses.  It's amazing how fashion can be a thread to bring people together.


----------



## am2022

too busy running around - full time job, 3 kids, community work and some leisure on the side...  but last friday, watched Marroon 5 and wore my Rick owens sleeveless dress over my helmut lang leather leggings , some Ann D lace up wedges and my old and trusty vintage ( so battered) 2010 celine anthracite envelope luggage... and of course didn't snap a pic ... 



misterpretender said:


> totally adore Rick Owens. i'm glad you like my style. can't wait to see your looks too sweetie.


----------



## mom0f4

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!


Wow!  That's good to know! Did they accept  US dollars or took only Japanese Yen?


----------



## mom0f4

craziepink said:


> Yes!!! Tokyo always has the most stock for everything, especially Birkins! I live here so am always on the look out  have fun taking ur new beauties out for a spin!


I will be in Japan in Dec.  Can you tell me the closest Celine store to the Roppongi district? And should I be emailing them to ask if they have the smooth black micro in and would they hold it?  TIA for you help


----------



## mom0f4

u580729 said:


> Hello. Here is my new addition.  Mini Luggage in Velluto Leather, Granite color, Spring/Summer 2013.


I love this combination color


----------



## craziepink

mom0f4 said:


> I will be in Japan in Dec.  Can you tell me the closest Celine store to the Roppongi district? And should I be emailing them to ask if they have the smooth black micro in and would they hold it?  TIA for you help



The Celine boutique in Omotesando is closest to Roppongi although Shinjuku isn't that far either! If you want to check out Shinjuku's Celine, it'll be in the mall called "Isetan"!

And yes you can definitely call the boutique first to ask what they have in stock and what specific color you're looking for and if they have it you can definitely have them save it for you. I don't know how long they'd be willing to (like months ahead) but you can try. I just know that short term holding it like a day or two to a few, they're for sure ok with it. 
Here's their info:

http://www.sunnypages.jp/travel_guide/tokyo_shopping/boutique_luxury_brands/CELINE+Omotesando/2591

GOODLUCK!


----------



## Lettygirl

Vlvmu6 said:


> Lovely! What's that colour name?


Thank you!

The color is Ocean Blue.


----------



## Cecille

Lettygirl said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, at Barney's in Chicago.



We have the same trapeze in ocean blue)) how much is it in chicago?got mine in hongkong


----------



## oliviacochu

unoma said:


> Love your Micro


thank you!


----------



## Onthego

I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


----------



## PassportKai

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## meijen

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


 
beautiful family.


----------



## Onthego

meijen said:


> beautiful family.






PassportKai said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, the mini and nano are from my recent trip to Paris. The micro cause I just needed that color.


----------



## unoma

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it



Wow


----------



## flower71

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


SO CUTE


----------



## missdicaprio

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it



The Nano Souris is GORGEOUS


----------



## bagloverny

My Celine mini luggage!


----------



## mom0f4

craziepink said:


> The Celine boutique in Omotesando is closest to Roppongi although Shinjuku isn't that far either! If you want to check out Shinjuku's Celine, it'll be in the mall called "Isetan"!
> 
> And yes you can definitely call the boutique first to ask what they have in stock and what specific color you're looking for and if they have it you can definitely have them save it for you. I don't know how long they'd be willing to (like months ahead) but you can try. I just know that short term holding it like a day or two to a few, they're for sure ok with it.
> Here's their info:
> 
> http://www.sunnypages.jp/travel_guide/tokyo_shopping/boutique_luxury_brands/CELINE+Omotesando/2591
> 
> GOODLUCK!


Thank you!


----------



## IsQ

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


All three are beautiful especially the one in souris=.)


----------



## IsQ

oliviacochu said:


> Awaiting my flight at the Seoul airport. Took my micro Multicolour out for the first time


nice colour combo for a mini=.)


----------



## IsQ

Triple said:


> 3 of them together... Thanks for letting me share.


gorgeous collection!=.)


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

This is my Celine Blade in Palmetto


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> This is my Celine Blade in Palmetto


Oops sorry! Just new here trying to figure out stuff.


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

One more. It won't upload 2 or more photos at one time! Apologies


----------



## unoma

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> One more. It won't upload 2 or more photos at one time! Apologies



I am so in love with this bag. Lovely colour and a big congrats


----------



## moi et mes sacs

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> One more. It won't upload 2 or more photos at one time! Apologies


What a beautiful bag. Welcome to tPF


----------



## meijen

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> One more. It won't upload 2 or more photos at one time! Apologies


 
gorgeous colour


----------



## hana_3001

My latest purchase  Soooooo adorable! Absolutely loving it  For more details visit my blog at http://vivchic.com - full reviews.


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

thanks! my first celine purchase, def not the last!


----------



## unoma

hana_3001 said:


> My latest purchase  Soooooo adorable! Absolutely loving it  For more details visit my blog at http://vivchic.com - full reviews.



Congrats lady.
I think Green is the new black


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> One more. It won't upload 2 or more photos at one time! Apologies



love the blade!!! It's really under-recognized for its beauty! Congrats


----------



## trancequeen

u580729 said:


> Love your bags! Have you treated the velluto leather on the vanilla mini? How is it on stains? I have the same bag in the granite color however I haven't carried it yet.



Hi! sorry it took a while to reply. I treated it with anti color transfer-coating treatment. I had it done at the bag spa here that has such treatment. HTH


----------



## meijen

hana_3001 said:


> My latest purchase  Soooooo adorable! Absolutely loving it  For more details visit my blog at http://vivchic.com - full reviews.


 
beautiful


----------



## cat1967

hana_3001 said:


> My latest purchase  Soooooo adorable! Absolutely loving it  For more details visit my blog at http://vivchic.com - full reviews.


Hi!  Beautiful bag.  I am new to Celine.  We used to have them in Greece but not anymore I think.  Could you please tell me the size of it?  I know it is the Luggage style, isn't it?  TIA


----------



## Lettygirl

Cecille said:


> We have the same trapeze in ocean blue)) how much is it in chicago?got mine in hongkong


Hi!  $2840 with tax.


----------



## Caeastcoastgirl

My first Celine bag! Micro!


----------



## prettycitygirl

My vintage clutch


----------



## mom0f4

Caeastcoastgirl said:


> My first Celine bag! Micro!


Wow!   Congrats    Your bag is a pebbled leather right?  Where were you able to get it?  I've been wondering if I should order from US or Japan...


----------



## Caeastcoastgirl

mom0f4 said:


> Wow!   Congrats    Your bag is a pebbled leather right?  Where were you able to get it?  I've been wondering if I should order from US or Japan...



Yes it's pebble leather!  I purchased this bag in Berlin


----------



## craziepink

prettycitygirl said:


> My vintage clutch




You should get some second opinion on the authenticity of this clutch...there's no accent on the e where it's supposed to be!


----------



## cotonblanc

craziepink said:


> You should get some second opinion on the authenticity of this clutch...there's no accent on the e where it's supposed to be!




Céline during Michael Kors days didn't have the accent either.


----------



## ecargual

Caeastcoastgirl said:


> My first Celine bag! Micro!


I LOVE the heart wallet!!
Micro is nice too!
Congrats


----------



## unoma

prettycitygirl said:


> My vintage clutch



Wow, congrats


----------



## Cecille

Lettygirl said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, at Barney's in Chicago.


Hi!please post pictures of you with your beautiful celine trapeze in ocean blue)


----------



## SaskiaS

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it



Lovely Blue Luggage whats the Official Color Name please? From fall 2013?


----------



## Onthego

SaskiaS said:


> Lovely Blue Luggage whats the Official Color Name please? From fall 2013?


I believe it is Orage. Well the receipt says ORA and I have seen it on another thread. I do believe it is for the fall 2013. The picture it comes out kinda bight because it had sunlight through the window, but indoors it is a little darker. I love it.


----------



## mich_elle_m

Caeastcoastgirl said:


> My first Celine bag! Micro!



OMG love this! Didn't know that there was a drummed leather luggage with gold hardware! My SA told me it didn't exist


----------



## mich_elle_m

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this Celine forum.
> 
> I'm in Tokyo right now and for those of you out there who, like me, think that micro is near extinction, please go to Tokyo!
> 
> Almost all Celine stores within Tokyo departmental stores such as Takashimaya, Isetan at Shibuya Tokyo are well stocked with almost all colours you can think of. Red, orange, yellow, navy blue, black with gold hardware, black with silver hardware, anthracite, beige, burgundy, dark grey, tri colour Olive/beige/black, etc
> 
> I bought my first Celine in Micro style, burgundy colour, smooth leather.
> 
> It cost 230,000 Yen before tax (4% tax). That works out to be around USD 2,300.
> Since I'm a tourist and I'm paying by cash, I'm entitled to a further 5% discount in Takashimaya.
> 
> In total, I only paid around USD 2,200!!!




OMG THAT BROWN MICRO IS TDF!    I wish they had that in Canada/America... I would have bought it in a heartbeat.. Especially at that price!


----------



## htkt

BagBragger said:


> Thank you so much!  It really is pretty!  Here she is yesterday in a little bit of sunlight.
> View attachment 2348504




Omg,,,that blue is beauuuutiful


----------



## unoma

My new babies
Almond and Tri-colour (blue,red and grey) Minis


----------



## ecargual

unoma said:


> My new babies
> Almond and Tri-colour (blue,red and grey) Minis



I am jealous! You got wonderful bags!!!
Congrats


----------



## YoungBagaholic

My latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection!


----------



## meijen

unoma said:


> My new babies
> Almond and Tri-colour (blue,red and grey) Minis


 
gorgeous babies


----------



## meijen

YoungBagaholic said:


> My latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my instagram! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


 
beautiful, love the colours


----------



## YoungBagaholic

meijen said:


> beautiful, love the colours


Thank you! I originally wasn't a big fan of the Trapeze, but these colors changed my mind


----------



## YoungBagaholic

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2355644
> 
> I'm on a Celine kick and I love it


Love your luggages!!


----------



## BagBragger

htkt said:


> Omg,,,that blue is beauuuutiful




Thank you so much!


----------



## thaobongcun08

Love céline


----------



## thaobongcun08

Céline Coquelicot


----------



## bagaddict101

Hi ladies! I'm a newbee here  But i just cant wait to tell the world i just bought the rare Celine Micro Lugagge in navy blue.. love love this baby so muchhh.. i'll post the picture of it. Still learning how to do it though.


----------



## thaobongcun08

YoungBagaholic said:


> My latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my instagram! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta



It's beautiful bag !


----------



## thaobongcun08

Emerald green palmelato leather celine nano.


----------



## thaobongcun08

Trapeze in multicolor smooth calfskin. Anthracite. Winter 2013


----------



## nana2604

YoungBagaholic said:


> My latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my instagram! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta



What a gorgeous looking trapeze!


----------



## alanayien

Celine Mini Luggage in Anthracite


----------



## Kwinni

Edge in Ocean Blue


----------



## hihimary

Hi all, my first post on this board and first Céline nano purchase


----------



## bagaddict101

My Celine Micro Luggage in navy blue. You can read my blog about it on beautyandluxury101.wordpress.com


----------



## ssv003

bagaddict101 said:


> My Celine Micro Luggage in navy blue. You can read my blog about it on beautyandluxury101.wordpress.com




So beautiful! Does it look very dark in person, like almost black? I'm very interested in this color. Thanks!


----------



## unoma

hihimary said:


> Hi all, my first post on this board and first Céline nano purchase


----------



## chiclet

BagBragger said:


> I just exchanged my Sun Phantom for an Indigo Phantom.  I feel much happier with the color choice and plan to begin using it immediately!  Here are a few quick "Just got her home and still giddy" shots!
> 
> View attachment 2342552
> View attachment 2342553
> View attachment 2342554




hi! is this fall or winter collection?im just wondering why the brown is $100 more @ neiman marcus..thanks!!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Hi I'm a Celine newbie but I just purchased my first Celine yesterday!  I bought the micro in caramel but am debating whether or not to get the mini in caramel.  Do you think the mini will be too big for me?  Also how will this leather wear over time?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cotonblanc

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi I'm a Celine newbie but I just purchased my first Celine yesterday!  I bought the micro in caramel but am debating whether or not to get the mini in caramel.  Do you think the mini will be too big for me?  Also how will this leather wear over time?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365161
> View attachment 2365162



This is a new leather introduced for Fall and Winter 2013. We have no idea how it will wear over time. Best to ask the SA but even then I don't think they will know unless they ask the Céline in-house trainer/buyer etc.

I personally prefer Mini on ladies.


----------



## Lena186

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi I'm a Celine newbie but I just purchased my first Celine yesterday!  I bought the micro in caramel but am debating whether or not to get the mini in caramel.  Do you think the mini will be too big for me?  Also how will this leather wear over time?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365161
> View attachment 2365162



I prefer mini over any other size.


----------



## bagaddict101

@ssv003 yes the color is very dark, almost black. When it stands by itself you might think the bag is in black. When you compare it side by side, especially under the light, then you can tell which one is the navy blue and which one is the black one.


----------



## mich_elle_m

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi I'm a Celine newbie but I just purchased my first Celine yesterday!  I bought the micro in caramel but am debating whether or not to get the mini in caramel.  Do you think the mini will be too big for me?  Also how will this leather wear over time?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365161
> View attachment 2365162



I think whatever is in that picture is a great size in you! Micro right?  

Im 5'3" and I have a mini, I dont think its too big either! When I was buying my bag the SA told me the micro would look like a toy (but I think he was just saying that because he had no micros left haha). He also told me that new calfskin leather is amazing! Its slightly textured so it doesnt scratch like the smooth leather. Also, it stays more structured than the smooth


----------



## mich_elle_m

This is my new Black Drummed Mini Luggage  
For reference I'm only 5'3"!


----------



## mich_elle_m




----------



## pphh103

celine shoulder bag


----------



## hana_3001

cat1967 said:


> Hi!  Beautiful bag.  I am new to Celine.  We used to have them in Greece but not anymore I think.  Could you please tell me the size of it?  I know it is the Luggage style, isn't it?  TIA


Sorry for the late reply! It's the Phantom luggage, Medium size. From Winter 13 collection I think.

x


----------



## hana_3001

unoma said:


> Congrats lady.
> I think Green is the new black


Definitely!


----------



## SaskiaS

cotonblanc said:


> This is a new leather introduced for Fall and Winter 2013. We have no idea how it will wear over time. Best to ask the SA but even then I don't think they will know unless they ask the Céline in-house trainer/buyer etc.
> 
> I personally prefer Mini on ladies.


 
And the name of this leather is ??? The satinated calkskin?


----------



## cotonblanc

SaskiaS said:


> And the name of this leather is ??? The satinated calkskin?




This is baby calfskin.


----------



## mich_elle_m

rom26 said:


> How'd you like the drummed so far?




I LOVE it! It's so worry free! I know some people say it's not luxurious, but to me it feels like it is 
So far I haven't had any problems with damage, marks, creasing,etc. I keep it stuffed with a pillow in its dustbag, laying horizontal but do not baby it when I use it. 
Also, the fact that it's matte really makes the bag match with all my casual Fall clothes too! I haven't seen any smooth leather luggages in real life, but they look shinier to me, and I feel like I would wear it with more formal clothes? 

The only negative thing I have to say so far is I feel like the inner suede lining will eventually show signs of wear and possibly tear so I try and use a purse organizer with it.


----------



## Unun79

Blood red phyton trapaze ... Loving it


----------



## craziepink

Unun79 said:


> Blood red phyton trapaze ... Loving it




We're Céline twins in terms of this "Blood" color although mines the nano luggage, but yours is python which makes it a HUUUUUGE plus!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Unun79

craziepink said:


> We're Céline twins in terms of this "Blood" color although mines the nano luggage, but yours is python which makes it a HUUUUUGE plus!! LOVE IT!!!!


Thank you


----------



## IsQ

rea11yb0red said:


> Hi I'm a Celine newbie but I just purchased my first Celine yesterday!  I bought the micro in caramel but am debating whether or not to get the mini in caramel.  Do you think the mini will be too big for me?  Also how will this leather wear over time?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365161
> View attachment 2365162


I think the micro looks pretty good on you. You won't have a hard time carrying it in regards to its weight. If eventually you want to purchase again another celine bag but a bigger one, I'd suggest you get a phantom so it'll be a complete different bag from your micro in terms of size. Enjoy your new purchase=.)


----------



## IsQ

mich_elle_m said:


> This is my new Black Drummed Mini Luggage
> For reference I'm only 5'3"!


I love how black can go with any outfit=.)


----------



## IsQ

unoma said:


> My new babies
> Almond and Tri-colour (blue,red and grey) Minis


They're both lovely!


----------



## IsQ

alanayien said:


> Celine Mini Luggage in Anthracite


This is one of my fave colours for luggages!


----------



## rea11yb0red

mich_elle_m said:


> I think whatever is in that picture is a great size in you! Micro right?
> 
> Im 5'3" and I have a mini, I dont think its too big either! When I was buying my bag the SA told me the micro would look like a toy (but I think he was just saying that because he had no micros left haha). He also told me that new calfskin leather is amazing! Its slightly textured so it doesnt scratch like the smooth leather. Also, it stays more structured than the smooth





IsQ said:


> I think the micro looks pretty good on you. You won't have a hard time carrying it in regards to its weight. If eventually you want to purchase again another celine bag but a bigger one, I'd suggest you get a phantom so it'll be a complete different bag from your micro in terms of size. Enjoy your new purchase=.)



Thanks for the feedback and info!  I ordered the mini so I can compare to the micro side by side but it's still on the way.  I can't wait to use either though!!


----------



## cr1s

mscupcake said:


> My black Micro Luggage and Blue Trio
> View attachment 2332059
> View attachment 2332060
> View attachment 2332061



Your bags are gorgeous. Is your micro black the smooth leather? How are you liking it so far?


----------



## YoungBagaholic

thaobongcun08 said:


> It's beautiful bag !


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Unun79 said:


> Blood red phyton trapaze ... Loving it


----------



## eunbeelee

Introducing my new trapeze! So in love!!!


----------



## Onthego

Such a beautiful bag. Enjoy


----------



## YoungBagaholic

hihimary said:


> Hi all, my first post on this board and first Céline nano purchase


What a cute nano! love it!


----------



## ecargual

eunbeelee said:


> Introducing my new trapeze! So in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368905


elegant! congrats and enjoy~


----------



## poohbag

Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today


----------



## ssv003

poohbag said:


> Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today




Gorgeous!!! Wow. Loving it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poohbag said:


> Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today



oooh I haven't seen this before, gorgeous, congrats


----------



## mundodabolsa

poohbag said:


> Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today



this bag is one I majorly regret not getting. this woman I see regularly at a class has one and I turn green every time she uses it.


----------



## meijen

eunbeelee said:


> Introducing my new trapeze! So in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368905


 
beautiful, congrats


----------



## meijen

poohbag said:


> Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today


 
truly gorgeous


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> this bag is one I majorly regret not getting. this woman I see regularly at a class has one and I turn green every time she uses it.



lol maybe sit away from her? 
OR befriend her and encourage her to sell it


----------



## eunbeelee

Ok need some advice! I do love my trapeze but just noticed that on the flap, a bit of the leather has gone uneven. Like a large patch and it's not that noticeable but it is quite irritating now that I have seen it. Anyone know how to bring it back down. Wondering if I should return it but it would be the biggest hassle since I live in australia and I got it sent from France! Thoughts??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

eunbeelee said:


> Ok need some advice! I do love my trapeze but just noticed that on the flap, a bit of the leather has gone uneven. Like a large patch and it's not that noticeable but it is quite irritating now that I have seen it. Anyone know how to bring it back down. Wondering if I should return it but it would be the biggest hassle since I live in australia and I got it sent from France! Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 2370060
> View attachment 2370061
> View attachment 2370062



1. This is the leather's natural veins and grain. It's not a patch gone uneven, however dye can be absorbed unevenly. 

2. Having said ^ I do agree with you that I personally find it esthetically unpleasing.

3. Options:
- Well since it's NOT a defect, Paris may or may not decide to exchange it for you depending on if they have this colorway in stock. If they do, shipping may not be covered... You may incur substantial loss in shipping charges. You likely paid a lot of duties on this bag given that you're in Australia. You will need to fill out customs forms to 1. get your money back, 2. forms to fill out for export stating that it's a return cuz the boutique is not going to pay for re-importation into France.
- Keep it and sell it.


----------



## eunbeelee

Thanks for replying! I'm so torn though because I do love it and it was so hard to get over here! 

When you say this is the leathers natural veins and grains, is that even for the patch on the left hand side of the bag in the first photo??
 What to do what to do



CEC.LV4eva said:


> 1. This is the leather's natural veins and grain. It's not a patch gone uneven, however dye can be absorbed unevenly.
> 
> 2. Having said ^ I do agree with you that I personally find it esthetically unpleasing.
> 
> 3. Options:
> - Well since it's NOT a defect, Paris may or may not decide to exchange it for you depending on if they have this colorway in stock. If they do, shipping may not be covered... You may incur substantial loss in shipping charges. You likely paid a lot of duties on this bag given that you're in Australia. You will need to fill out customs forms to 1. get your money back, 2. forms to fill out for export stating that it's a return cuz the boutique is not going to pay for re-importation into France.
> - Keep it and sell it.


----------



## smashinstyle

Here's my Celine bag that I just purchased earlier tonight! I'm so excited, I bought her from Bacci in Vancouver, so I haven't seen her yet, but my SA is shipping it to me tomorrow (expedited, yay!). My SA took the bag outside so she could be photographed true to colour.

It's the Mini Luggage in Caramel (baby calfskin) and I am so totally in love!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

eunbeelee said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm so torn though because I do love it and it was so hard to get over here!
> 
> When you say this is the leathers natural veins and grains, *is that even for the patch on the left hand side of the bag in the first photo??*
> What to do what to do



You're welcome, but to answer your question, I don't see anything? There's no scars, no patch, nothing that jumps out at me... I do see a bunch of veins streaks again.


----------



## erli

Just purchased these two but I can't decide which one to keep.  I'm torn between these two.  I'm already going crazy here.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

erli said:


> Just purchased these two but I can't decide which one to keep.  I'm torn between these two.  I'm already going crazy here.



Mini again.

You only need to post once my dear


----------



## erli

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mini again.
> 
> You only need to post once my dear



Thanks for the heads up and your input.


----------



## poohbag

ssv003 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Wow. Loving it.



Thank you! I love it too! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> oooh I haven't seen this before, gorgeous, congrats



I got this last year. It's a great bag! It's lined in leather which I think may not be the case anymore?



mundodabolsa said:


> this bag is one I majorly regret not getting. this woman I see regularly at a class has one and I turn green every time she uses it.



Boy what's the chance!? Maybe you probably have a bag that she's been secretly admiring from afar too! 



meijen said:


> truly gorgeous



Thanks so much!


----------



## neome

eunbeelee said:


> Ok need some advice! I do love my trapeze but just noticed that on the flap, a bit of the leather has gone uneven. Like a large patch and it's not that noticeable but it is quite irritating now that I have seen it. Anyone know how to bring it back down. Wondering if I should return it but it would be the biggest hassle since I live in australia and I got it sent from France! Thoughts??
> 
> View attachment 2370060
> View attachment 2370061
> View attachment 2370062



It looks like a slightly raised patch to me, is that right? If it is then it could be the leather detaching from the lining inside. I would suggest returning it if ure not 100% satisfied with it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

neome said:


> It looks like a *slightly raised patch to me*, is that right? If it is then it could be the leather detaching from the lining inside. I would suggest returning it if ure not 100% satisfied with it.



Is this at the very top? I'm pretty sure that's just where the strap/handles are attached. They're like that on most Trapezes I've seen.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poohbag said:


> Thank you! I love it too!
> 
> 
> 
> *I got this last year. It's a great bag! It's lined in leather which I think may not be the case anymore?*
> 
> 
> 
> Boy what's the chance!? Maybe you probably have a bag that she's been secretly admiring from afar too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



I haven't looked at much Cabas, but I think it depends... Most that I've seen are actually unlined (for the regular ones). You're right though for the Cabas Phantoms: most have cotton lining I think, others have shearling, and a few have gold leather interior. Yours is really special though, so I would expect something on par with it's gorgeousness to have leather lining


----------



## neome

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Is this at the very top? I'm pretty sure that's just where the strap/handles are attached. They're like that on most Trapezes I've seen.


Nope, I was referring to this patch here, but not sure if this is what eunbenlee is referring to though.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

neome said:


> Nope, I was referring to this patch here, but not sure if this is what eunbenlee is referring to.



WOW you have really good eyes 
I had to blow up that image, squint, and turn my computer at a different angle/lighting to see it! 
Yeah that doesn't look right - like a bubble of some sort! Return!

But, I'm wondering if that's what she's referring to as well? Cuz I was looking on the "left hand side of the bag" and this is the right side? I didn't see anything on the left... unless she meant left hand side of the screen...?


----------



## neome

CEC.LV4eva said:


> WOW you have really good eyes
> I had to blow up that image, squint, and turn my computer at a different angle/lighting to see it!
> Yeah that doesn't look right - like a bubble of some sort! Return!
> 
> But, I'm wondering if that's what she's referring to as well? Cuz I was looking on the "left hand side of the bag" and this is the right side? I didn't see anything on the left... unless she meant left hand side of the screen...?


Lol, yeah I know its not that obvious in these photos but Id reckon it is quite noticeable in person.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

neome said:


> Lol, yeah I know its not that obvious in these photos but Id reckon it is quite noticeable in person.



Yes, definitely!


----------



## poohbag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I haven't looked at much Cabas, but I think it depends... Most that I've seen are actually unlined (for the regular ones). You're right though for the Cabas Phantoms: most have cotton lining I think, others have shearling, and a few have gold leather interior. Yours is really special though, so I would expect something on par with it's gorgeousness to have leather lining



Oh thank u again! Now I know I need to hang on to this one (not that I won't). The leather lining is this brownish olive color.


----------



## cotonblanc

poohbag said:


> Oh thank u again! Now I know I need to hang on to this one (not that I won't). The leather lining is this brownish olive color.



Ooh! Leather lined cabas is getting pretty rare now. They used to do it up to a point and then replaced it with PU/CO mix of faux leather! I had one from Spring 2011 and it has SERIOUSLY disintegrated on the inside. Bubbling, rupturing problems.. Luckily the outside still looks fine.

I remember seeing your bag in the store and just recall stroking the nubuck stamped panel so lovingly. The contrast interior really works. Now I'm wanting one too!


----------



## poohbag

cotonblanc said:


> Ooh! Leather lined cabas is getting pretty rare now. They used to do it up to a point and then replaced it with PU/CO mix of faux leather! I had one from Spring 2011 and it has SERIOUSLY disintegrated on the inside. Bubbling, rupturing problems.. Luckily the outside still looks fine.
> 
> I remember seeing your bag in the store and just recall stroking the nubuck stamped panel so lovingly. The contrast interior really works. Now I'm wanting one too!



I see! Thank you for the info-now I love mine even more! Sorry to hear about the inside of yours! It's a shame Celine doesn't offer spa service! Yes the center stamped panel feels so soft and luxurious and I love stroking it before I put the bag back in the closet each time!


----------



## eunbeelee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes, definitely!




Hey guys! Yea!! That is the patch i was talking about!!! It's actually not that noticeable in real life but in the bright light, you can definitely see it , about as much as you can in the picture. I really do like it so I'm really ummming and uhhing about it. Is there any way to fix this myself?


----------



## eunbeelee

eunbeelee said:


> Hey guys! Yea!! That is the patch i was talking about!!! It's actually not that noticeable in real life but in the bright light, you can definitely see it , about as much as you can in the picture. I really do like it so I'm really ummming and uhhing about it. Is there any way to fix this myself?




I am going to hong and Korea at the end of December, I wonder if I take it to a celine store in Hong Kong they can get it fixed for me or will it need to be from the store I got it from?


----------



## cotonblanc

eunbeelee said:


> I am going to hong and Korea at the end of December, I wonder if I take it to a celine store in Hong Kong they can get it fixed for me or will it need to be from the store I got it from?




I think you can't fix this in the shop. You're better off returning it to the store, if they have a return policy.


----------



## IsQ

poohbag said:


> Bringing my small black croc stamped phantom cabas to work today


such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## IsQ

smashinstyle said:


> Here's my Celine bag that I just purchased earlier tonight! I'm so excited, I bought her from Bacci in Vancouver, so I haven't seen her yet, but my SA is shipping it to me tomorrow (expedited, yay!). My SA took the bag outside so she could be photographed true to colour.
> 
> It's the Mini Luggage in Caramel (baby calfskin) and I am so totally in love!


congrats and enjoy your bag!


----------



## IsQ

erli said:


> Just purchased these two but I can't decide which one to keep.  I'm torn between these two.  I'm already going crazy here.


mini for me


----------



## morticia addams

_my Tricolor mini from Celine Fall- winter 2013 collection
_


----------



## craziepink

morticia addams said:


> _my Tricolor mini from Celine Fall- winter 2013 collection
> 
> _




Hi twin!!! Your bag is so gorg as the big mama size ...mines the baby nano! Enjoy yours!!


----------



## ecargual

eunbeelee said:


> I am going to hong and Korea at the end of December, I wonder if I take it to a celine store in Hong Kong they can get it fixed for me or will it need to be from the store I got it from?





cotonblanc said:


> I think you can't fix this in the shop. You're better off returning it to the store, if they have a return policy.



Hi... agree that you can;t get your bag fixed in shop, or even they offer a repair service it will probably take a month or two. And in Hong Kong there are Celine boutiques and Celine shops inside Department store (SOGO and DFS), and for my experience SA at Celine shops in Dept Stores are nicer and more helpful.

Em... If I don't remember wrongly you got your trapeze from Departement Feminin, right? I am afraid that Celine shops/boutiques here will not offer repair/exchange service as your bag is not purchased from them, so I agree with cotonblanc that you'd better return it.

Best wishes!


----------



## morticia addams

OMG!! *craziepink*
soo happy finding my twin here...enjoy yours too!!!


----------



## alla.miss

Any Celine shopper owners? 
Need your advice! 
Is it comfortable to wear it on the shoulder? Thinking of buying a shopper but not sure if will become my everyday bag...
Thank you!


----------



## abby_a

My first Celine bag


----------



## meijen

abby_a said:


> My first Celine bag


 
gorgeous


----------



## ssv003

abby_a said:


> My first Celine bag



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

Here is my new baby. Thank you to my wonderful husband for having exquisite taste!!


----------



## apple2013iou

like it!


----------



## unoma

Freckles1 said:


> Here is my new baby. Thank you to my wonderful husband for having exquisite taste!!



Congrats


----------



## livlavida

I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!


----------



## craziepink

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!




Aaaaamazing! Burgundy trapeze with gold hardware makes it look suuuuper chic. Love it!!!


----------



## eunbeelee

Thanks for everyone's help! I've decided to send it back to DF for them to send to celine to repair. Apparently it will take 1-3 months  does anyone have experience with this? Does it really take up to three months?? I was hoping to have it back by Christmas time which is when I go away!

QUOTE=ecargual;25567134]Hi... agree that you can;t get your bag fixed in shop, or even they offer a repair service it will probably take a month or two. And in Hong Kong there are Celine boutiques and Celine shops inside Department store (SOGO and DFS), and for my experience SA at Celine shops in Dept Stores are nicer and more helpful.



Em... If I don't remember wrongly you got your trapeze from Departement Feminin, right? I am afraid that Celine shops/boutiques here will not offer repair/exchange service as your bag is not purchased from them, so I agree with cotonblanc that you'd better return it.



Best wishes![/QUOTE]


----------



## puppylove1960s

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!


Stunning!!! Btw, love your outfit too.


----------



## rea11yb0red

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!




So beautiful!!


----------



## luv2run41

erli said:


> Just purchased these two but I can't decide which one to keep. I'm torn between these two. I'm already going crazy here.


 
The bag on the right for sure!! Is this a mini?  That looks more elegant and polished/classy. Just my opinion though!


----------



## blackleather95

Ladies! I have a huge question: Does the celine in black mini luggage with croc in the middle part exists???? if so, is it rare or common?

someone can tell me more about it?


----------



## ikim23

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!


Wowww what a beauty! Congrats on it, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LujoWorld

Here is my very first Celine bag, its a Medium Phantom which I bought used from a friend


----------



## LujoWorld

This is my second Celine Medium Phantom now in Black. So happy with this one, bought it 2nd hand but looks brand new.


----------



## Lena186

LujoWorld said:


> This is my second Celine Medium Phantom now in Black. So happy with this one, bought it 2nd hand but looks brand new.



Congrats! Black is always a great choice


----------



## Freckles1

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!



Love the Oxblood!! I have a Fall 2012 large Trapeze that is Burgundy/gray suede. You will love the color!! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## craziepink

Freckles1 said:


> Love the Oxblood!! I have a Fall 2012 large Trapeze that is Burgundy/gray suede. You will love the color!! It is beautiful!!!




Oooh pics please!!!!


----------



## ferrip

So excited I got this Felt Shopper - the lovely SA *said* it was the last piece. Either way, I'm thrilled!


----------



## rea11yb0red

I am currently vacationing in Paris and just stopped by Celine in Le Bon Marche.  Just purchased my mini luggage in caramel!  And it is much cheaper here than in the US. Thanks to everyone for helping me decide on my first Celine.


----------



## ecargual

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!


perfect with your blouse!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!



this color takes my breath away. 



LujoWorld said:


> Here is my very first Celine bag, its a Medium Phantom which I bought used from a friend



what color is this since you mention the other is black?  is this a dark gray? 



rea11yb0red said:


> I am currently vacationing in Paris and just stopped by Celine in Le Bon Marche.  Just purchased my mini luggage in caramel!  And it is much cheaper here than in the US. Thanks to everyone for helping me decide on my first Celine.



the lighting in this picture is golden.  makes your bag look like chocolate, thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## erli

rea11yb0red said:


> I am currently vacationing in Paris and just stopped by Celine in Le Bon Marche.  Just purchased my mini luggage in caramel!  And it is much cheaper here than in the US. Thanks to everyone for helping me decide on my first Celine.
> View attachment 2376172



Im eyeing on this bag too.  The color just looks gorg.  Congrats!   

If you don't mind me asking,  how much is it in Paris?


----------



## erli

luv2run41 said:


> The bag on the right for sure!! Is this a mini?  That looks more elegant and polished/classy. Just my opinion though!



Thanks for your input.  It's actually the micro.   They are both cute.   I wish I can take both of them.  Ugh!


----------



## NeonLights

livlavida said:


> I just purchased this Celine Trapeze bag in Burgundy/Oxblood! I have so many black bags and wanted something sort of still neutral but had some punch to it in terms of color. It definitely stands out!



Beauty coloured paired with the outfit


----------



## rea11yb0red

erli said:


> Im eyeing on this bag too.  The color just looks gorg.  Congrats!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking,  how much is it in Paris?




Thank you. It is 2000 euros.


----------



## erli

rea11yb0red said:


> Thank you. It is 2000 euros.



Wow! Such a huge difference on pricing.  Thanks to telling us.  Enjoy!  I had to get that same color.


----------



## puppylove1960s

rea11yb0red said:


> I am currently vacationing in Paris and just stopped by Celine in Le Bon Marche.  Just purchased my mini luggage in caramel!  And it is much cheaper here than in the US. Thanks to everyone for helping me decide on my first Celine.
> View attachment 2376172


Congrats!!! Looooveeee it...


----------



## Freckles1

My new Caramel Mini Luggage


----------



## rea11yb0red

erli said:


> Wow! Such a huge difference on pricing.  Thanks to telling us.  Enjoy!  I had to get that same color.




Yup actually it's 2000 euros minus VAT (240). Enjoy yours too!  I love the color.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Freckles1 said:


> My new Caramel Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378774




I bought the same one too!  The color is so beautiful!  Twins.


----------



## meijen

Freckles1 said:


> My new Caramel Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378774


 
gorgeous


----------



## Freckles1

rea11yb0red said:


> I bought the same one too!  The color is so beautiful!  Twins.




Twins!! Doesn't it make you feel giddy


----------



## jillyjane

My first Celine Micro Luggage in Ink  All the way from Paris


----------



## craziepink

jillyjane said:


> My first Celine Micro Luggage in Ink  All the way from Paris
> View attachment 2379348




If I were to ever get a monotone Celine it would def be this color. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SaskiaS

jillyjane said:


> My first Celine Micro Luggage in Ink  All the way from Paris
> View attachment 2379348



Beautiful. What leather is that? May I ask how much u paid for it in euros?


----------



## felinemeow

SaskiaS said:


> Beautiful. What leather is that? May I ask how much u paid for it in euros?


Hi! Love the colour! can i check if it looks like the royal blue or cobalt blue in previous season?


----------



## jillyjane

SaskiaS said:


> Beautiful. What leather is that? May I ask how much u paid for it in euros?



Thanks. It's calfskin. Bought it for 1850 euros (before tax rebate of 222 euros).


----------



## jillyjane

felinemeow said:


> Hi! Love the colour! can i check if it looks like the royal blue or cobalt blue in previous season?



I have not seen royal blue or cobalt blue in person but from the pictures, I would say mine is a darker blue compared to those two.


----------



## kle

My first Celine. Mini Vermillion in Calfskin


----------



## Freckles1

jillyjane said:


> My first Celine Micro Luggage in Ink  All the way from Paris
> View attachment 2379348




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Freckles1

kle said:


> My first Celine. Mini Vermillion in Calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380150




Love it!! Love the pumpkin too!!


----------



## babytarsier

I have only seen this python green cabas in the catalogue, never seen one in a real life situation!

http://www.wecouldgrowup2gether.com/2013/10/celine-cabas-makes-best-market-bag.html


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Mine, sorry not the best one! Celine Phantom


----------



## wanzi1130

jillyjane said:


> My first Celine Micro Luggage in Ink  All the way from Paris
> View attachment 2379348


What kind of leather this is? I like this one!!


----------



## Bolsaetc

Here are some Céline. Two I bougth in the store and one I but from a girl I met and want your help to be sure it's authentic. The one I'm not sure is authentic is the blue, brown and black. They are all my pictures.


----------



## Bolsaetc

Some more pictures of the bag I don't know if is authentic. What do you all think? I couldn't find anything wrong, except the fact that the bag is not in the right shape when I'm not holding it.


----------



## Bolsaetc

Now some pictures of my Celine Trio burgundy bougth in Rome last june (2013).


----------



## ssv003

Thanks, Unoma, for authenticating! I couldn't pass on a black supple calfskin phantom  Great for everyday.


----------



## ikim23

Bolsaetc said:


> Some more pictures of the bag I don't know if is authentic. What do you all think? I couldn't find anything wrong, except the fact that the bag is not in the right shape when I'm not holding it.


Please post all authenticity questions in THIS THREAD. Don't forget to read the rules in Post #1.


----------



## ikim23

ssv003 said:


> Thanks, Unoma, for authenticating! I couldn't pass on a black supple calfskin phantom  Great for everyday.
> 
> View attachment 2384088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384089


Gorgeous!! And love the patterned tights!


----------



## ssv003

ikim23 said:


> Gorgeous!! And love the patterned tights!




Thanks so much


----------



## Freckles1

angelthelson said:


> Mine, sorry not the best one! Celine Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383468




That is beautiful. Love the interior color


----------



## meijen

kle said:


> My first Celine. Mini Vermillion in Calfskin
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380150


 

gorgeous!


----------



## meijen

angelthelson said:


> Mine, sorry not the best one! Celine Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383468


 
what a beauty!


----------



## iceshiva

Do you think Guy can pull Celine Luggage ?
I am talkin in General though !!!

But this guy in the picture sure make it looks cool
what do you think


----------



## unimakiboi

iceshiva said:


> Do you think Guy can pull Celine Luggage ?
> I am talkin in General though !!!
> 
> But this guy in the picture sure make it looks cool
> what do you think


Of cause boys can! Have u read this thread?
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-for-the-boys-721391-153.html


----------



## iceshiva

unimakiboi said:


> Of cause boys can! Have u read this thread?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-for-the-boys-721391-153.html



I am new to this and I have not...
But thanks so much for pointing out


----------



## enayan

YoungBagaholic said:


> My latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection!



hi do you know what exactly this color is called? thanks!


----------



## damierazur

ferrip said:


> So excited I got this Felt Shopper - the lovely SA *said* it was the last piece. Either way, I'm thrilled!


wow that is honestly one of the most beautiful céline bags Ive seen! 
if you don't mind me asking, what is the style name. And how much did it cost?

Thanks !


----------



## Mezza

For those with the mini luggage. How heavy is the bag? Are you able to carry it through the day without a cross body strap?


----------



## Mezza

kle said:


> My first Celine. Mini Vermillion in Calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380150




How much did you purchase the bag for? Including tax?


----------



## erli

Mezza said:


> For those with the mini luggage. How heavy is the bag? Are you able to carry it through the day without a cross body strap?



With one wallet,  one pouch, and a car key already adds much weight.   For me,  having a mini is a want because of does weigh you around at the end of the day.


----------



## Lena186

Mezza said:


> For those with the mini luggage. How heavy is the bag? Are you able to carry it through the day without a cross body strap?



With a wallet, makeup palette, small Water bottle and keys it's fine for me to carry! I actually do not find it that heavy. I'm on the minority here! I'm 5.5 ft and 105 pounds. Hope that helps


----------



## Mezza

erli said:


> With one wallet,  one pouch, and a car key already adds much weight.   For me,  having a mini is a want because of does weigh you around at the end of the day.




Thank you!


----------



## Mezza

Lena186 said:


> With a wallet, makeup palette, small Water bottle and keys it's fine for me to carry! I actually do not find it that heavy. I'm on the minority here! I'm 5.5 ft and 105 pounds. Hope that helps


 
Thank you. Since you're 105 is it possible to have the bag over your shoulder? Or do you generally have it in the crook of your arm


----------



## Lena186

Mezza said:


> Thank you. Since you're 105 is it possible to have the bag over your shoulder? Or do you generally have it in the crook of your arm



I do sometimes when my hands are occupied. But only for a short period of time, since the handles are short as you know.


----------



## Mezza

Lena186 said:


> I do sometimes when my hands are occupied. But only for a short period of time, since the handles are short as you know.




And one more thing how is the bag keeping its shape? Is it starting to slouch? If so can you take a picture or two.


----------



## hanayo

Mezza said:


> For those with the mini luggage. How heavy is the bag? Are you able to carry it through the day without a cross body strap?



I honestly believe it depends on the bag you get. I have one in sturdy calfskin leather that I feel is pretty heavy and one in pebbled calfskin leather and Ive never weighted them but I swear the latter must be 2 pounds lighter. My friends say the same. If it slouches or not will also depend on the leather and leather treatment (smooth, pebbled etc) you get.


----------



## Lena186

Mezza said:


> And one more thing how is the bag keeping its shape? Is it starting to slouch? If so can you take a picture or two.



I haven't noticed any change in its shape although I tend to wear it twice a week. It's one of my favorite bags. I will take some pics as soon as possible


----------



## Mezza

Lena186 said:


> I haven't noticed any change in its shape although I tend to wear it twice a week. It's one of my favorite bags. I will take some pics as soon as possible




Thank you so much for being so helpful! I'm sorry for bothering you!


----------



## Thekelliemac

Mezza said:


> For those with the mini luggage. How heavy is the bag? Are you able to carry it through the day without a cross body strap?


I have the mini luggage tote. In my opinion is it pretty heavy when you put stuff in it. When I carry it I always have set it down on a table. I could only carry it by holding it. I do not have a crossbody strap. I have never seen anyone carry a crossbody strap with the regular mini luggage tote. Personally I think it would be too cumbersome. The bag is very large.


----------



## Mezza

hanayo said:


> I honestly believe it depends on the bag you get. I have one in sturdy calfskin leather that I feel is pretty heavy and one in pebbled calfskin leather and Ive never weighted them but I swear the latter must be 2 pounds lighter. My friends say the same. If it slouches or not will also depend on the leather and leather treatment (smooth, pebbled etc) you get.





Thank you! I was checking the smooth leather out and it's great you brought that up.


----------



## Mezza

Thekelliemac said:


> I have the mini luggage tote. In my opinion is it pretty heavy when you put stuff in it. When I carry it I always have set it down on a table. I could only carry it by holding it. I do not have a crossbody strap. I have never seen anyone carry a crossbody strap with the regular mini luggage tote. Personally I think it would be too cumbersome. The bag is very large.




When you purchased the bag did you compare it to the micro? How much bigger is the mini? I heard the micro has been DC but it's just something good to know for a size comparison.


----------



## cotonblanc

Mezza said:


> When you purchased the bag did you compare it to the micro? How much bigger is the mini? I heard the micro has been DC but it's just something good to know for a size comparison.




Hi where did you hear of the Micro being discontinued? I know not every store orders this size but it being phased out is new! It's a very popular size in Asia.


----------



## Mezza

cotonblanc said:


> Hi where did you hear of the Micro being discontinued? I know not every store orders this size but it being phased out is new! It's a very popular size in Asia.




I was reading articles and just doing research on the Internet. I have to call the shop to confirm it.


----------



## cotonblanc

Mezza said:


> I was reading articles and just doing research on the Internet. I have to call the shop to confirm it.



Can you point me to the article? Sometimes unconfirmed news like this may cause panic, especially on tPF!


----------



## Mezza

cotonblanc said:


> Can you point me to the article? Sometimes unconfirmed news like this may cause panic, especially on tPF!




Of course I'll look for it!!


----------



## Mezza

cotonblanc said:


> Can you point me to the article? Sometimes unconfirmed news like this may cause panic, especially on tPF!




Okay so a correction I read about it being DC on purse forum. Someone when to paris and the SA say they weren't going to get micros in, but looking at the date
If anybody seen a micro in the shop please please reply. I'm going to call in tomorrow and see.


----------



## cotonblanc

Mezza said:


> Okay so a correction I read about it being DC on purse forum. Someone when to paris and the SA say they weren't going to get micros in, but looking at the date
> If anybody seen a micro in the shop please please reply. I'm going to call in tomorrow and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388165



That post was from Aug 2011. We have seen a few reveals of Micros within the last 2 weeks so that post was probably only saying that the SA won't know if more Micros are coming in at that time. 

I really doubt they are going to stop a bestseller in the Asian countries.


----------



## Mezza

cotonblanc said:


> That post was from Aug 2011. We have seen a few reveals of Micros within the last 2 weeks so that post was probably only saying that the SA won't know if more Micros are coming in at that time.
> 
> I really doubt they are going to stop a bestseller in the Asian countries.




Yeah! Sorry about the worry


----------



## ferrip

damierazur said:


> wow that is honestly one of the most beautiful céline bags Ive seen!
> if you don't mind me asking, what is the style name. And how much did it cost?
> 
> Thanks !



Awww! You are too sweet! I just asked for the "Felt Shopper" - on the receipt it says "Triple" in 28PL - which I'm assuming is the color/material. It was around 1500$ USD. Hope this helps!


----------



## cotonblanc

ferrip said:


> Awww! You are too sweet! I just asked for the "Felt Shopper" - on the receipt it says "Triple" in 28PL - which I'm assuming is the color/material. It was around 1500$ USD. Hope this helps!



28PL would be pearl grey!  And it is a handsome bag...


----------



## hanayo

cotonblanc said:


> That post was from Aug 2011. We have seen a few reveals of Micros within the last 2 weeks so that post was probably only saying that the SA won't know if more Micros are coming in at that time.
> 
> I really doubt they are going to stop a bestseller in the Asian countries.



I can confirm this, a few weeks ago, I saw tons of Micros at the Celine duty free store in South Korea. In fact, they had a lot more Micros than Minis displayed and had to get all the colors of the Minis they had in stock from the back for me 

I dont think the Micros are very popular in Europe, never seen one in a shop, but in Asia they really are.


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> 28PL would be pearl grey!  And it is a handsome bag...



haha! I had a feeling the color code would pull you out to translate for us! Thank you so much!!! It is indeed a fuzzy (it's felt. lol) pearl grey!!! Thanks so much cotonblanc!!!


----------



## ReaJosette

Me and my black natural calfskin Phantom!


----------



## cotonblanc

ReaJosette said:


> Me and my black natural calfskin Phantom!



Looks more like Supple Calfskin to me.


----------



## ReaJosette

cotonblanc said:


> Looks more like Supple Calfskin to me.



I thought that too but the tag says LCA


----------



## angieAnh

Hello everyone  this is my first celine as it was my birthday but I'm really on the hunt for a black one


----------



## unoma

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2388852
> View attachment 2388853
> 
> 
> Hello everyone  this is my first celine as it was my birthday but I'm really on the hunt for a black one



Congrats and happy birthday


----------



## unoma

ReaJosette said:


> Me and my black natural calfskin Phantom!



Congrats


----------



## meijen

ReaJosette said:


> Me and my black natural calfskin Phantom!


 
gorgeous phantom, you look great carrying it


----------



## iceshiva

ReaJosette said:


> Me and my black natural calfskin Phantom!



THis is an awesome Piece !!!!


----------



## iceshiva

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2388852
> View attachment 2388853
> 
> 
> Hello everyone  this is my first celine as it was my birthday but I'm really on the hunt for a black one



I want it. The color is sooooo sexy !!!!
How much did you get this one ?


----------



## hanayo

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2388852
> View attachment 2388853
> 
> 
> Hello everyone  this is my first celine as it was my birthday but I'm really on the hunt for a black one



This one is so gorgeous! Whats the color name? Beige?


----------



## angieAnh

hanayo said:


> This one is so gorgeous! Whats the color name? Beige?



It's called "light khaki" but it changes colour is every lighting.. Sometimes it's beige, sometimes it's grey and sometimes you see a hint of green lol. And thank you!



iceshiva said:


> I want it. The color is sooooo sexy !!!!
> 
> How much did you get this one ?




Thank you very much  & it was £1750 from Selfridges 



unoma said:


> Congrats and happy birthday




Thankyou ! &#128513;


----------



## annniu

Celine Trapeze...


----------



## murray123

lovingmybags said:


> I'll go first then  my large Celine white bittersweet:


are you having trouble with the color?  A friend told me she CANNOT keep it clean.  Beautiful absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## murray123

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


an absolute classic!  Goes with anything and NEVER goes out of style.  Love it!


----------



## annniu




----------



## meijen

annniu said:


> Celine Trapeze...
> 
> View attachment 2390619


 
gorgeous trapeze, looks great on you


----------



## einseine

murray123 said:


> an absolute classic!  Goes with anything and NEVER goes out of style.  Love it!


 
Hi murray!  Thanks!  Yes, you will not be able to get tired of that bag!  Love the colour and texture...


----------



## annniu

meijen said:


> gorgeous trapeze, looks great on you




Thanks!


----------



## lovingmybags

murray123 said:


> are you having trouble with the color?  A friend told me she CANNOT keep it clean.  Beautiful absolutely beautiful though!



Hi!

Maybe your friend is pickier than I am .  Personally, it's working just fine for me; the leather wears like iron, and if the color grays a bit from usage (inevitably), then I just take my Coach leather cleaner and wipe off the gray areas.  Works wonders!!


----------



## katemonique

My first Celine, the mini luggage in classic black! Definitely want to add more to the collection. Here I am with her, taking a trip to the Italian Riviera


----------



## af0103

Pls authenticate this celine micro luggage in dune


----------



## af0103

More pictures of Celine micro in dune


----------



## cotonblanc

af0103 said:


> More pictures of Celine micro in dune




This is not the thread for authentication. Please post here - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838750.html 

Follow the posting format and someone will assist you shortly.


----------



## Bebe_35248

I'm considering between the trapeze and the micro luggage tote... Does anyone have both that can tell me which they prefer more for a day to day use?? I heard of the trapeze not holding its shape very well ...


----------



## princesspinknes

Bebe_35248 said:


> I'm considering between the trapeze and the micro luggage tote... Does anyone have both that can tell me which they prefer more for a day to day use?? I heard of the trapeze not holding its shape very well ...




Ditto! The everlasting question!


----------



## erikasan79

my new 2013 celine collections


----------



## ikim23

erikasan79 said:


> my new 2013 celine collections


OMG GORGEOUS. Dang girl, post some modeling pics with those sexy exotics!


----------



## meijen

erikasan79 said:


> my new 2013 celine collections


 
beautiful!


----------



## murray123

lovingmybags said:


> Hi!
> 
> Maybe your friend is pickier than I am .  Personally, it's working just fine for me; the leather wears like iron, and if the color grays a bit from usage (inevitably), then I just take my Coach leather cleaner and wipe off the gray areas.  Works wonders!!



OMG just found paperwork (by accident I promise) and hubby bought me one for Christmas & our anniversary YEAH!!!!!!!!

btw you are right & wouldn't believe just how picky she is.  She's one of those moms whose kids PLAY in clean designer clothes.  My four year old?  making mudpies right now in her sand table out side lol.  I purchase her play "outside" clothes from Walmart, ebay & yardsales lol


----------



## unoma

erikasan79 said:


> my new 2013 celine collections



wow


----------



## sancheeks

Hi! This is my first phantom  from what I've gathered the phantom comes in small or large sizes but the tag here says medium? So am I right to say it is most probably a small? Also wondering if navy phantoms are common? I haven't seen this colour before, it is so dark almost black but not a true black in comparison to the chair. 

Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

sancheeks said:


> Hi! This is my first phantom  from what I've gathered the phantom comes in small or large sizes but the tag here says medium? So am I right to say it is most probably a small? Also wondering if navy phantoms are common? I haven't seen this colour before, it is so dark almost black but not a true black in comparison to the chair.
> 
> Thanks




Love your Natural Calfskin navy Phantom! Yes, the small is now referred to as Medium on the tags. Congrats.


----------



## ssv003

sancheeks said:


> Hi! This is my first phantom  from what I've gathered the phantom comes in small or large sizes but the tag here says medium? So am I right to say it is most probably a small? Also wondering if navy phantoms are common? I haven't seen this colour before, it is so dark almost black but not a true black in comparison to the chair.
> 
> Thanks




OMG! So stunning!! A very big congrats! What a fantastic first phantom.


----------



## iceshiva

erikasan79 said:


> my new 2013 celine collections



This is awesome


----------



## iceshiva

sancheeks said:


> Hi! This is my first phantom  from what I've gathered the phantom comes in small or large sizes but the tag here says medium? So am I right to say it is most probably a small? Also wondering if navy phantoms are common? I haven't seen this colour before, it is so dark almost black but not a true black in comparison to the chair.
> 
> Thanks



Yes I noticed that too..
and great one


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Here's my new Celine baby! The Roll Clutch in Black.
> 
> The leather might be softest leather I've ever touched, and the bag is lined in blush suede. Pure luxury!




Just seeing this and its gorgeous


----------



## cat1967

cotonblanc said:


> Love your Natural Calfskin navy Phantom! Yes, the small is now referred to as Medium on the tags. Congrats.


I love your bag.  Congrats!


----------



## meijen

sancheeks said:


> Hi! This is my first phantom  from what I've gathered the phantom comes in small or large sizes but the tag here says medium? So am I right to say it is most probably a small? Also wondering if navy phantoms are common? I haven't seen this colour before, it is so dark almost black but not a true black in comparison to the chair.
> 
> Thanks


 
congrats on your first phantom!  it's gorgeous!


----------



## vivalapink

J
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just got a Celine luggage in Vermillion for my birthday!! I am so in love right now. Been waiting yearrrrrssss for one of these!


----------



## lovingmybags

murray123 said:


> OMG just found paperwork (by accident I promise) and hubby bought me one for Christmas & our anniversary YEAH!!!!!!!!
> 
> btw you are right & wouldn't believe just how picky she is.  She's one of those moms whose kids PLAY in clean designer clothes.  My four year old?  making mudpies right now in her sand table out side lol.  I purchase her play "outside" clothes from Walmart, ebay & yardsales lol



Congrats on getting your wonderful bag!!!  Wow about your particular friend.  I would think that if they're picky about clothes staying clean, they wouldn't buy their kids designer clothes to play in ; live an learn!  When I have kids, if I ever have any (not married yet), I'm going to get them from Target, etc., and make sure the younger ones get hand-me-downs .  I didn't get much of any nice things of my own until I stopped growing myself, anyhow


----------



## unoma

vivalapink said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393942
> 
> 
> Just got a Celine luggage in Vermillion for my birthday!! I am so in love right now. Been waiting yearrrrrssss for one of these!



Wow, congrats


----------



## HNF

c0ngrats on your new bag!! Cany ou tell me where you purchased this vermillion mini luggage from?? FRom what i heard they were sold across the country.


----------



## cat1967

vivalapink said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393942
> 
> 
> Just got a Celine luggage in Vermillion for my birthday!! I am so in love right now. Been waiting yearrrrrssss for one of these!


Happy Birthday and OMG it is amazing!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

vivalapink said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393942
> 
> 
> Just got a Celine luggage in Vermillion for my birthday!! I am so in love right now. Been waiting yearrrrrssss for one of these!



Could you please share with us the leather and code for the Vermillion beauty you got here? You can find it on the white paper tags... Oh, and did they did away with the black painted edges for Vermillion now? Is this a new specification?

And congrats.


----------



## Onthego

vivalapink said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393942
> 
> 
> Just got a Celine luggage in Vermillion for my birthday!! I am so in love right now. Been waiting yearrrrrssss for one of these!




Congratulations, I have this in micro. Gorgeous color.


----------



## Cecille

its beautiful!!! got my mini luggage in coquelicot red))


----------



## pink876

Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags


----------



## meijen

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags


 
both are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## sancheeks

cotonblanc said:


> Love your Natural Calfskin navy Phantom! Yes, the small is now referred to as Medium on the tags. Congrats.



Thanks for clarifying! 



ssv003 said:


> OMG! So stunning!! A very big congrats! What a fantastic first phantom.





iceshiva said:


> Yes I noticed that too..
> and great one





cat1967 said:


> I love your bag.  Congrats!





meijen said:


> congrats on your first phantom!  it's gorgeous!




Thanks guys! I love it too!


----------



## ikim23

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags


Can't go wrong with classic black! Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags




Congrats! Lovely bags! As already mentioned, you definitely can't go wrong


----------



## ecargual

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags


Especially love the trio! Congrats!


----------



## smashinstyle

I really love that trio! I think that's the next Céline I'll be buying!! Gorgeous bags, congratulations!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


Love this! Have the padlock tote in black leather, and a mini luggage tote in leopard print ponyhair!


----------



## Lena186

Mezza said:


> Thank you so much for being so helpful! I'm sorry for bothering you!



Pardon for the unintended delay.
Here is my mini luggage after six months of use


----------



## iceshiva

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags



Gorgeous and awesome !


----------



## Fashionista524

pink876 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are my first Celine babies, as you can see I love me some black bags


 
Very nice!! Love them all!!


----------



## cherry753

enayan said:


> hi do you know what exactly this color is called? thanks!


 
Anthracite


----------



## babytarsier

suede triptyque,
http://curtisyu.blogspot.hk/2013/11/outfit.html

strapless trio pouch in navy:
http://www.wecouldgrowup2gether.com/...rio-pouch.html


----------



## Daydrmer

I'm not keeping it but I wanted to post a picture because it's so pretty! Caramel Micro Luggage.


----------



## iceshiva

Daydrmer said:


> View attachment 2398448
> 
> I'm not keeping it but I wanted to post a picture because it's so pretty! Caramel Micro Luggage.



like caramel, it make your mouth watering 
Love this


----------



## vivalapink

HNF said:


> c0ngrats on your new bag!! Cany ou tell me where you purchased this vermillion mini luggage from?? FRom what i heard they were sold across the country.




I purchased it from Neiman Marcus in the King of Prussia mall, PA


----------



## vivalapink

cotonblanc said:


> Could you please share with us the leather and code for the Vermillion beauty you got here? You can find it on the white paper tags... Oh, and did they did away with the black painted edges for Vermillion now? Is this a new specification?
> 
> And congrats.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here you go! It's a pebbled calfskin- similar to Chanel's caviar leather but a bit smoother. No black edges, which I prefer


----------



## vivalapink

cat1967 said:


> Happy Birthday and OMG it is amazing!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## sabha94

Bebe_35248 said:


> I'm considering between the trapeze and the micro luggage tote... Does anyone have both that can tell me which they prefer more for a day to day use?? I heard of the trapeze not holding its shape very well ...



i have both! and tbh i prefer my trapeze , its comfy to use since it has a shoulder strap and also because micro is heavy even if u have nothing inside it!


----------



## Daydrmer

iceshiva said:


> like caramel, it make your mouth watering
> 
> Love this




Doesn't it?! Beautiful color!


----------



## hanayo

Finally found my camera so here's a picture of my two luggages: the green one (don't know the exact color name though) in Palmelato leather and Dune in pebbled leather. Purchased both this year. Both are calf leather, but because of the different leather treatment I think I got two completely different bags.


----------



## erli

Daydrmer said:


> View attachment 2398448
> 
> I'm not keeping it but I wanted to post a picture because it's so pretty! Caramel Micro Luggage.



Why not keep it?


----------



## cotonblanc

hanayo said:


> Finally found my camera so here's a picture of my two luggages: the green one (don't know the exact color name though) in Palmelato leather and Dune in pebbled leather. Purchased both this year. Both are calf leather, but because of the different leather treatment I think I got two completely different bags.



Stunning next to each other. Major congratulations. We don't see Palmelato bags often around here.


----------



## jillyjane

First OOTD with my Celine (:


----------



## ilovemyceline

My Newest baby Dark Rust i love her


----------



## eurociella

My new small trapeze. Keep or return? The combo doesn't exactly deliver the colour punch that i've expected. At the seller photo, the wings looked more baby blue-ish, while IRL it's more grey, which make the combo looked a bit too dark.


----------



## eurociella

This is how i thought it would look:
(Pic taken from spottedfashion website).
In this pic, the body looked lavishly purple-y and, the wings a delicious blue of suede yumminess....but turns out....not so much.


----------



## Lena186

eurociella said:


> My new small trapeze. Keep or return? The combo doesn't exactly deliver the colour punch that i've expected. At the seller photo, the wings looked more baby blue-ish, while IRL it's more grey, which make the combo looked a bit too dark.



Lovely colors I like the combination. I don't think it's that dark at all and I believe you can't go wrong with this bag since you will enjoy matching it out .congrats that was just my opinion but if you can't bring yourself to like it then it's a different story.


----------



## Kim007

smashinstyle said:


> Here's my Celine bag that I just purchased earlier tonight! I'm so excited, I bought her from Bacci in Vancouver, so I haven't seen her yet, but my SA is shipping it to me tomorrow (expedited, yay!). My SA took the bag outside so she could be photographed true to colour.
> 
> It's the Mini Luggage in Caramel (baby calfskin) and I am so totally in love!


Gorgeous! How do you like using her? I'm on the fence between this and a Chanel GST... Is she heavy? Do you have any regrets with your purchase?


----------



## smashinstyle

Kim007 said:


> Gorgeous! How do you like using her? I'm on the fence between this and a Chanel GST... Is she heavy? Do you have any regrets with your purchase?



Thank you! I have absolutely no regrets at all. 

I personally don't find my mini heavy at all. However, I carry very heavy bags (10-15 lbs) every day so I'm used to carrying heavy bags. I really fill up my mini as well when I use it and I still don't find it heavy. 

The only thing I don't like so much about using her is that I get nervous if people bump into me or if someone knocks my bag, which happens quite a bit when you live in a big city. But that's more about me being super paranoid!! I don't want my bag to end up with stains or scratches from random people bumping into me or knocking my bag. I definitely baby my handbags. 

The Chanel GST is considerably lighter than a mini, though. Also I feel like the Chanel GST and the mini aren't really similar size wise. The mini is quite a bit bigger than a GST, and you can't really carry it over your shoulder as you can with a GST. I know they also make the Caramel in the micro size, so if you're nervous about how big the mini is maybe you should take a look at the micro. I personally prefer big bags though. 

Really it ends up being all about your preferences and what you think you'll use the most!


----------



## felinemeow

cotonblanc said:


> Stunning next to each other. Major congratulations. We don't see Palmelato bags often around here.


congratS! so pretty!! the green one is called emerald green. Can i check if it is more expensive than the pebbled one? cos i bought mine at a higher price =(


----------



## hanayo

cotonblanc said:


> Stunning next to each other. Major congratulations. We don't see Palmelato bags often around here.



Thank you so much!  Yeah, I guess they are not as popular as the regular calf skin ones because they scratch so easily and they are a little more expensive. They are really gorgeous though. 




felinemeow said:


> congratS! so pretty!! the green one is called  emerald green. Can i check if it is more expensive than the pebbled  one? cos i bought mine at a higher price =(



Thank you! I thought it was either emerald green or bottle green, thanks for clearing it up!  Mine was 2200. The pebbled one was considerably cheapter (~1750) but thats partly because I bought it at duty free.


----------



## ecargual

hanayo said:


> Finally found my camera so here's a picture of my two luggages: the green one (don't know the exact color name though) in Palmelato leather and Dune in pebbled leather. Purchased both this year. Both are calf leather, but because of the different leather treatment I think I got two completely different bags.


Congrats! The palmelato one is stunning! I got the same one in the nano size. 

When I first saw it on the shelf, I love it at the first sight, I can say that this leather treatment with emerald green is a perfect combination. It is real luxury!

And yes palmelato leather is more expensive then other regular leather for luggage bags; I don;t know the price in Euro, but here in Hong Kong Celine shop, the amount I paid for the palmelato nano was more than enough for me to get a mini luggage!


----------



## bubblesin

Here's my Celine Trapeze from the latest spring 2014 collection


----------



## hanayo

ecargual said:


> Congrats! The palmelato one is stunning! I got the same one in the nano size.
> 
> When I first saw it on the shelf, I love it at the first sight, I can say that this leather treatment with emerald green is a perfect combination. It is real luxury!
> 
> And yes palmelato leather is more expensive then other regular leather for luggage bags; I don;t know the price in Euro, but here in Hong Kong Celine shop, the amount I paid for the palmelato nano was more than enough for me to get a mini luggage!



Thanks! For me it was love at first sight too, even tho I always wanted a beige or taupe one - which I got later, don't judge haha ^^; 
I think it's gorgeous, aesthetically I like it a lot more than the pebbled leather one, but I totally understand people who go for the pebbled luggage. Its so much easier to use. I really hope it will keep its shape too. 

I've never seen it in Nano, would you mind posting a picture?


----------



## princesspinknes

bubblesin said:


> Here's my Celine Trapeze from the latest spring 2014 collection
> View attachment 2402956




Gorgeous! That's the one I'm hoping to get next spring when I'm in Paris, do you mind sharing what color that is? Thank you


----------



## PriShuang

Here's my trapeze in pony calfskin. I just got it yesterday


----------



## annniu

ilovemyceline said:


> My Newest baby Dark Rust i love her
> View attachment 2400306




Same color mix as my trapeze


----------



## South Beach

PriShuang said:


> Here's my trapeze in pony calfskin. I just got it yesterday




Love!!! Congrats - saw this one IRL - it's amazing!

SB


----------



## ecargual

hanayo said:


> Thanks! For me it was love at first sight too, even tho I always wanted a beige or taupe one - which I got later, don't judge haha ^^;
> I think it's gorgeous, aesthetically I like it a lot more than the pebbled leather one, but I totally understand people who go for the pebbled luggage. Its so much easier to use. I really hope it will keep its shape too.
> 
> I've never seen it in Nano, would you mind posting a picture?




Here you go... I bought it in early Sept but I haven't used it yet, i would like to wait for Christmas and then bring her out for the holiday...
I tried to picture it but the actual colour is so hard to capture! Maybe due to the pure white light of my room... Then I tried to turn on the desk lamp which is yellow light....
(Anna Sui mirror is included for size comparison)


----------



## ecargual

Why i can just upload one pic per time?


----------



## hanayo

The actual color is SO hard to capture!!
Thanks for the picture your nano is beautiful! Is it very heavy? Because my mini is a lot heavier than the pebbled one. But you have the long handle, so that shouldn't be a problem.
Have fun taking it out!


----------



## ecargual

I think the nano is cute and light weight, I have another tri-colour nano in regular leather and I believe the two are of similar weight, no significant difference in weight. Though I have the strap I prefer holding it by the handle as I think it looks feminine when I wear one-piece dress.

Thanks hanayo! Enjoy your mini too!


----------



## bubblesin

princesspinknes said:


> Gorgeous! That's the one I'm hoping to get next spring when I'm in Paris, do you mind sharing what color that is? Thank you



Here's a closer photo of my trapeze , I also just bought in Paris last week. It's from the latest Spring 2014 collection


----------



## iceshiva

prishuang said:


> here's my trapeze in pony calfskin. I just got it yesterday



vivid color
great choice


----------



## fufu

Happy to share my current Celine family on a bed.. 





Left: Medium Box - Burgundy Python in Gold hardware
Middle: Large Diamond Shoulder Bag - Deepsea
Right: Micro Luggage Tote - Souris


----------



## Mrslow

Celine ink in micro & celine mini in red


----------



## PriShuang

PriShuang said:


> Here's my trapeze in pony calfskin. I just got it yesterday


Thank you. Just after I purchased this bag, my friend told me that the pony hair bag normally creates balding problems... I really love this strong color combination, so I don't want to return the bag. But I'm really worried about using it.


----------



## PriShuang

South Beach said:


> Love!!! Congrats - saw this one IRL - it's amazing!
> 
> SB


Thank you. Just after I purchased this bag, my friend told me that the pony hair bag normally creates balding problems... I really love this strong color combination, so I don't want to return the bag. But I'm really worried now.


----------



## PriShuang

iceshiva said:


> vivid color
> great choice


Thank you! This bag has all my favorite colors on. But now I'm really afraid of taking it out.. because I heard that pony bags can go "bald" easily... Don't know what to do...


----------



## PriShuang

bubblesin said:


> Here's a closer photo of my trapeze , I also just bought in Paris last week. It's from the latest Spring 2014 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404470


I love this color!!! very nice choice


----------



## Tatownz

Hi Everyone, 

My Trapeze in all smooth leather.


----------



## craziepink

Tatownz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Trapeze in all smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 2406627
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406628




Wwwooooowwww!!!!


----------



## hyaokasin

I just bought this mini luggage and I wanted to know if anyone could tell me if this is from the current spring 2014 collection or a past collection?  Thank you.


----------



## cotonblanc

hyaokasin said:


> I just bought this mini luggage and I wanted to know if anyone could tell me if this is from the current spring 2014 collection or a past collection?  Thank you.



It's new. Enjoy your new 07IN drummed leather Luggage Mini.


----------



## cat1967

hyaokasin said:


> I just bought this mini luggage and I wanted to know if anyone could tell me if this is from the current spring 2014 collection or a past collection?  Thank you.


Amazing bag!  Enjoy it!


----------



## dilsta

bubblesin said:


> Here's a closer photo of my trapeze , I also just bought in Paris last week. It's from the latest Spring 2014 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404470




This is gorgeous! Major congrats and wear in great health.


----------



## felinemeow

cotonblanc said:


> It's new. Enjoy your new 07IN drummed leather Luggage Mini.


its the new 2014 collection! congrats on your bag! its lovely! can i ask if the colour is true to your picture?


----------



## JzLuxe

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mini Luggage in Dune pebbled leather from Bergdorf Goodman! 


Follow me on Instagram: @jzluxe


----------



## dilsta

Jzluxe, that colour luggage is TDF!! Major congrats!


----------



## hyaokasin

felinemeow said:


> its the new 2014 collection! congrats on your bag! its lovely! can i ask if the colour is true to your picture?



I took the picture in the daytime and in my opinion I believe it is true to color.


----------



## unoma

JzLuxe said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408678
> 
> Mini Luggage in Dune pebbled leather from Bergdorf Goodman!
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @jzluxe



Lovely


----------



## xtrishix6

My beautiful Croc Phantom


----------



## SaskiaS

hyaokasin said:


> I just bought this mini luggage and I wanted to know if anyone could tell me if this is from the current spring 2014 collection or a past collection?  Thank you.



Nice, whats the official name of this color?


----------



## hyaokasin

SaskiaS said:


> Nice, whats the official name of this color?



Hi, I believe the official name is indigo.


----------



## cherry753

xtrishix6 said:


> My beautiful Croc Phantom


 

It's GORGEOUS!  Congrats!!!


----------



## felinemeow

Hi, I can't seem to post any pics! Can someone pls help? Thanks!


----------



## JzLuxe

xtrishix6 said:


> My beautiful Croc Phantom




OMG!! I want one so bad! Do you know who may have one? I'm searching all over for one!


----------



## north

There is one for sale here! (not my ad of course!)

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=45413496&searchQuery=celine


----------



## QnBee9

felinemeow said:


> Hi, I can't seem to post any pics! Can someone pls help? Thanks!



If you upload your pic to tinypic.com then you can copy the link that has IMG at both ends. Paste it here. That's how I post pics on the forum.


----------



## cat1967

Mrslow said:


> Celine ink in micro & celine mini in red


Fantastic bags.  You are very lucky!
Love the Red.


----------



## designerworld1

lovingmybags said:


> i'll go first then :d my large celine white bittersweet:


----------



## cookiecutter

My Celine 2-tone tote as my driving companion today. First saw it on a blog and fell in love with the utilitarian look and unique zipper detail. Apparently it's from Phoebe Philo's very first collection with Celine in 2009. Took me months to hunt one down and managed to score this preowned but almost new one in brown/black. People will always do a double take cos it is quite different from the better known structured style of Celine. She's my trustworthy workhorse and I adore her!


----------



## cotonblanc

cookiecutter said:


> My Celine 2-tone tote as my driving companion today. First saw it on a blog and fell in love with the utilitarian look and unique zipper detail. Apparently it's from Phoebe Philo's very first collection with Celine in 2009. Took me months to hunt one down and managed to score this preowned but almost new one in brown/black. People will always do a double take cos it is quite different from the better known structured style of Celine. She's my trustworthy workhorse and I adore her!




Nice! I got the one that's larger and with ivory linen/black lambskin. It's nice to see older styles here. Cool. 







It's reversible too! I wish I can find one that's like yours. Love the nubuck suede.


----------



## cookiecutter

cotonblanc said:


> Nice! I got the one that's larger and with ivory linen/black lambskin. It's nice to see older styles here. Cool.
> 
> View attachment 2414820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414824
> 
> 
> It's reversible too! I wish I can find one that's like yours. Love the nubuck suede.



Nice to know I ain't the only one here!! Yay!!

Oh, isn't yours the asymmetrical one? I've seen that in pictures before but didn't know it is reversible. Cool! 

Yes I love the nubuck as well, scratches and all.


----------



## QnBee9

designerworld1 said:


> View attachment 2414418



Love your outfit!


----------



## unoma

designerworld1 said:


> View attachment 2414418



Looking lovely


----------



## felinemeow

QnBee9 said:


> If you upload your pic to tinypic.com then you can copy the link that has IMG at both ends. Paste it here. That's how I post pics on the forum.




Thanks very much!


----------



## felinemeow

Trying this out. Here's my favorite phantom of the moment! Begged the SA to sell me the display piece! It's supposed to be the new 2014 collection. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sn4vjzl0qtnd22v/ANWEIjWb1-


----------



## drvulcano

guys do you believe this bag is authentic?

thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy029

on a date with my 2 besties Céline and Isabel &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tiffany_

FoxyRoxy029 said:


> View attachment 2417108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a date with my 2 besties Céline and Isabel &#10084;&#65039;




Love the combo!


----------



## elppagnis

designerworld1 said:


> View attachment 2414418


This bag looks gorgeous designerworld1! May I know what color is this?


----------



## Checkmeout

jackieusc said:


> OMG Kitty Kat, your store experience with the SA's pouncing on your bag is so funny!
> 
> Makes me even more excited to get mine this week!


This bag is gorgeous!!! Where did you purchase?


----------



## Checkmeout

FoxyRoxy029 said:


> View attachment 2417108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a date with my 2 besties Céline and Isabel &#10084;&#65039;


I'm such a celine fiend!!! Love the all black everything!!! You work!!!


----------



## Checkmeout

felinemeow said:


> Trying this out. Here's my favorite phantom of the moment! Begged the SA to sell me the display piece! It's supposed to be the new 2014 collection. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sn4vjzl0qtnd22v/ANWEIjWb1-


Gorgeous!!! You are a lucky lady!!!!


----------



## Checkmeout

ilovemyceline said:


> My Newest baby Dark Rust i love her
> View attachment 2400306


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Checkmeout

L
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Love my Celine!!! She fits everything I need!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## minaminam

Hi all, new here~ attached my Celine family, keep on going LOL


----------



## Nikimile

. Hello, can someone authenticate this purse.. It say mini celine luggage.. Thank you


----------



## temmi

Hi everyone . It's my first post. I wanted to show y'all my newest Celines; an Ocre Nano and a red box bag, to join my Nano and Trapeze in Cocquelicot. Apparently, I love red bags


----------



## neome

First time seeing tht ocre nano, beautiful color n beautiful celine family u hav there, congrats


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


Love it


----------



## Lena186

temmi said:


> Hi everyone . It's my first post. I wanted to show y'all my newest Celines; an Ocre Nano and a red box bag, to join my Nano and Trapeze in Cocquelicot. Apparently, I love red bags



Great collection! Congrats


----------



## _Siobhan

lovely bags


----------



## _Siobhan




----------



## cherrycookies

temmi said:


> Hi everyone . It's my first post. I wanted to show y'all my newest Celines; an Ocre Nano and a red box bag, to join my Nano and Trapeze in Cocquelicot. Apparently, I love red bags




Gorgeous Celine collection!! 

Just curious, do u have bags from other designers as well?


----------



## temmi

neome said:


> First time seeing tht ocre nano, beautiful color n beautiful celine family u hav there, congrats


thank you


----------



## temmi

Lena186 said:


> Great collection! Congrats


thanks


----------



## temmi

cherrycookies said:


> Gorgeous Celine collection!!
> 
> Just curious, do u have bags from other designers as well?


I have 2 Chanel boy bags and a camellia woc. I also have a black ps11, a prada saffiano tote and quite a few rebecca minkoffs and kate spades.


----------



## cherrycookies

temmi said:


> I have 2 Chanel boy bags and a camellia woc. I also have a black ps11, a prada saffiano tote and quite a few rebecca minkoffs and kate spades.




Sounds like a great handbag collection!

The reason why I am asking was becos I am abit hesitant spending my $$ on Celine cos I am afraid they are only trendy bags, not yet considered as classics like Chanel or H. So I am limiting myself to only 1 Celine ( though I truly love their designs now) & putting the rest of my $$ on C or H, given the limited budget I have. Was wondering what other bags Celine fans have. I am envious of your Celine collection! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rosezeee

omg lovee it


----------



## Rosezeee

minaminam said:


> Hi all, new here~ attached my Celine family, keep on going LOL




Beautifulll


----------



## Rosezeee

ya_weknoitsfake said:


> My baby is about 3 weeks old. After some extensive searching in stores in my area, I managed to grab the last one at Saks. Those mini luggage bags go fast




I love this one its all my favorite colors combined


----------



## samma013

hanayo said:


> Finally found my camera so here's a picture of my two luggages: the green one (don't know the exact color name though) in Palmelato leather and Dune in pebbled leather. Purchased both this year. Both are calf leather, but because of the different leather treatment I think I got two completely different bags.


amazing. love the colors !


----------



## samma013

katemonique said:


> My first Celine, the mini luggage in classic black! Definitely want to add more to the collection. Here I am with her, taking a trip to the Italian Riviera
> View attachment 2391353



it's so perfect!!!


----------



## shi.ying

just purchased my first celine micro!!! all along wanted a smooth black but do not have the chance to find one and settled it on the grained leather in black instead.  just gotta get over it by telling myself its easier to maintain and it is really difficult to find a micro in sg considering that there is only one boutique and one duty free shop. hope i will enjoy my purchase in the long run!  

thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## Marley01

shi.ying said:


> just purchased my first celine micro!!! all along wanted a smooth black but do not have the chance to find one and settled it on the grained leather in black instead.  just gotta get over it by telling myself its easier to maintain and it is really difficult to find a micro in sg considering that there is only one boutique and one duty free shop. hope i will enjoy my purchase in the long run!
> 
> thanks for allowing me to share!


It is cute!  LOVE LOVE it !


----------



## ssv003

Received my pre-loved Mini in smooth navy leather yesterday. It's so soft and gorgeous.


----------



## katemonique

samma013 said:


> it's so perfect!!!




Thanks!


----------



## maddieee111

I have 3 celines at the moment, and the 4th one is coming in the mail sooon! so excited celine is my favorite handbag here are some pics
Celine nano in smooth black
http://manhattxnn.tumblr.com/post/69404472803/loveee

Celine mini in pebbled dune http://manhattxnn.tumblr.com/post/68268119053

Celine phantom in black
http://manhattxnn.tumblr.com/post/68267834153/ootd

i also have a celine nan tri color white black and blush color!


----------



## unoma

ssv003 said:


> Received my pre-loved Mini in smooth navy leather yesterday. It's so soft and gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 2426270



Congrats


----------



## ssv003

unoma said:


> Congrats




Thanks, Unoma! And thank you for authenticating!


----------



## Lena186

visualtherapyny said:


> A Marie Claire photog snapped a pic of me at Paris Haute Couture... I just recently came across it on Pinterest! This Celine clutch is one of my faves.



Great clutch! And nice jacket


----------



## dkhouston

visualtherapyny said:


> A Marie Claire photog snapped a pic of me at Paris Haute Couture... I just recently came across it on Pinterest! This Celine clutch is one of my faves.


Absolutely LOVE this clutch! Looks great!


----------



## CC collection

Celine Mini Luggage


----------



## ssv003

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage




Gorgeous!


----------



## jbponce

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage


Wow!!!!!


----------



## fufu

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage



Lovely! Congrats on this mini luggage, love the color


----------



## unoma

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage


----------



## smashinstyle

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage



Gorgeous!! What colour is that?


----------



## mssf

My Celine Mini Luggage in Black & a Hermès twilly to go with it.


----------



## fairytale_55

Trapeze from NM..


----------



## fufu

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage





fairytale_55 said:


> Trapeze from NM..
> 
> View attachment 2429681



Love the color combi ^^


----------



## unoma

fairytale_55 said:


> Trapeze from NM..
> 
> View attachment 2429681


----------



## yellowdaisy14

CC collection said:


> Celine Mini Luggage



Beautiful


----------



## Celinee

My Celine.. first day at work


----------



## cotonblanc

visualtherapyny said:


> One more look with my baby strolling in Paris!



Love the styling. That Diamond Pouch looks exquisite and so pristine!


----------



## unoma

visualtherapyny said:


> A Marie Claire photog snapped a pic of me at Paris Haute Couture... I just recently came across it on Pinterest! This Celine clutch is one of my faves.


----------



## NicoletteRN

Celinee said:


> My Celine.. first day at work



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;Looove this! Is this the new grey?


----------



## South Beach

Celinee said:


> My Celine.. first day at work





Congratulations on your new Celine bag - she is stunning. What color is yours called?


TIA


Best, SB


----------



## South Beach

shi.ying said:


> just purchased my first celine micro!!! all along wanted a smooth black but do not have the chance to find one and settled it on the grained leather in black instead.  just gotta get over it by telling myself its easier to maintain and it is really difficult to find a micro in sg considering that there is only one boutique and one duty free shop. hope i will enjoy my purchase in the long run!
> 
> thanks for allowing me to share!





Beautiful bag! Looks so clean and chic. Celine is a new brand for me, so I am all over this thread attempting to get educated. I was fortunate enough to visit a Celine store recently and learned a lot. However, nothing replaces the bag owners experiences shared here in the forum.Thanks for sharing your new addition and use her in good health too!


Best,
SB


----------



## fairytale_55

Brought her out today...


----------



## fairytale_55

Brought her out today...


----------



## ssv003

fairytale_55 said:


> Brought her out today...
> 
> View attachment 2431917




What a beautiful trapeze


----------



## unoma

fairytale_55 said:


> Brought her out today...
> 
> View attachment 2431917



Oh my


----------



## maddieee111

love the red color!


----------



## motsconica

Bought my first Celine Bag.....Gently used but absolutely love it. However, I started reading about buying used handbags and began to doubt my transaction. What has me troubled is that there is no serial number. The bag's measurements are all accurate but because there is no serial number, I'm concerned.  Can anyone please ease my worries. I bought the bag from a friend of a friend who typically buys high end bags, so I would be surprised if this bag wasn't an original Celine. Any suggestions how I can find out. Closes retailer is in Houston Texas, 200 miles away.


----------



## Celinee

NicoletteRN said:


> &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;Looove this! Is this the new grey?





South Beach said:


> Congratulations on your new Celine bag - she is stunning. What color is yours called?
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Best, SB



Thanks 
It is souris... I'm so happy to have her..finally
I had some doubts about colour, but souris is really great on atrapeze..
I loooove it


----------



## armyofbirds

motsconica said:


> Bought my first Celine Bag.....Gently used but absolutely love it. However, I started reading about buying used handbags and began to doubt my transaction. What has me troubled is that there is no serial number. The bag's measurements are all accurate but because there is no serial number, I'm concerned.  Can anyone please ease my worries. I bought the bag from a friend of a friend who typically buys high end bags, so I would be surprised if this bag wasn't an original Celine. Any suggestions how I can find out. Closes retailer is in Houston Texas, 200 miles away.



The Celine shopping sub-forum should have some useful threads for you to look through.


----------



## Thedreambank

Here is My lovely and absolutely gorgeous Mini Luggage. I'm very careless so it has some stains but still best condition!!! I bought it 2 years ago when the price wasn't that expensive than now. I do really love Luggage! >3333


----------



## jbponce

Thedreambank said:


> Here is My lovely and absolutely gorgeous Mini Luggage. I'm very careless so it has some stains but still best condition!!! I bought it 2 years ago when the price wasn't that expensive than now. I do really love Luggage! >3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433231
> View attachment 2433232


Still looks great


----------



## kalinglol

Me and my baby at work &#128538;


----------



## cat1967

kalinglol said:


> View attachment 2433393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my baby at work &#128538;


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## unoma

kalinglol said:


> View attachment 2433393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my baby at work &#128538;


----------



## nakedyogurt

fairytale_55 said:


> Brought her out today...
> 
> View attachment 2431917




I love the smooth leather!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Here´s my vermillion micro


----------



## _Cina

What a great color! Wow!


----------



## unoma

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2434716
> 
> 
> Here´s my vermillion micro



WOW


----------



## marnie.npthao




----------



## alterego

kalinglol said:


> View attachment 2433393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my baby at work &#128538;


Very pretty combo!


----------



## humourhu

marnie.npthao said:


>




This is gorgeous!


----------



## Onthego

marnie.npthao said:


>




Beautiful!


----------



## Onthego

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2434716
> 
> 
> Here´s my vermillion micro




I have this with GHW, love it! 
Congratulations!


----------



## CelineAmber

My little Celine family consisting of black trapeze (leftmost), indigo cabas phantom with belt (middle) and vermillion micro (rightmost).

I have folded the sides of my cabas inwards so it looks a bit different from the picture on the website. 

Sorry about the blurry photo quality.

Thanks for letting me post.

Love my babies so much.


----------



## CelineAmber

fairytale_55 said:


> Brought her out today...
> 
> View attachment 2431917


What a beautiful trapeze!

Congrats and enjoy your bag =)


----------



## unoma

CelineAmber said:


> My little Celine family consisting of black trapeze (leftmost), indigo cabas phantom with belt (middle) and vermillion micro (rightmost).
> 
> I have folded the sides of my cabas inwards so it looks a bit different from the picture on the website.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photo quality.
> 
> Thanks for letting me post.
> 
> Love my babies so much.



wow


----------



## kalinglol

happy working with my new baby !


----------



## humourhu

CelineAmber said:


> My little Celine family consisting of black trapeze (leftmost), indigo cabas phantom with belt (middle) and vermillion micro (rightmost).
> 
> 
> 
> I have folded the sides of my cabas inwards so it looks a bit different from the picture on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photo quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post.
> 
> 
> 
> Love my babies so much.




This is sooooo nice! Can you let me know where did u buy them? I really want to get a good SA in Chicago.....thanks!!!!


----------



## CelineAmber

humourhu said:


> This is sooooo nice! Can you let me know where did u buy them? I really want to get a good SA in Chicago.....thanks!!!!


Thank you for your compliment. 

I got them in Singapore, which is halfway round the world from USA. Sorry, couldn't be of much help. :shame:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Happy holidays to all you lovely ladies and gents!!  Celine red is perfect for the holidays!


----------



## cat1967

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL TPFers!


----------



## Lena186

cat1967 said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL TPFers!



Merry Christmas and a happy new year to u too


----------



## jws

My new Celine Nano Luggage in Butter


----------



## cotonblanc

jws said:


> My new Celine Nano Luggage in Butter



Delightful. Love that smooth matte leather. Congratulations.


----------



## Thedreambank

mello_yello_jen said:


> Happy holidays to all you lovely ladies and gents!!  Celine red is perfect for the holidays!



I love your nail color!!!


----------



## ecargual

jws said:


> My new Celine Nano Luggage in Butter


I love yellowish shades and really like this butter colour! Congrats!


----------



## Jujubay

Just got this beauty from Saks (SF) this Friday. Was surprise so many department stores had these babies in stock. BTW Barneys (SF) got a bunch of luggage tote. I believe I saw a black, and beige color one.


----------



## humourhu

Jujubay said:


> Just got this beauty from Saks (SF) this Friday. Was surprise so many department stores had these babies in stock. BTW Barneys (SF) got a bunch of luggage tote. I believe I saw a black, and beige color one.




Gorgeous! Why those stores in Chicago doesn't carry Celine at all?! I really need one!!!!!


----------



## Kreverest

Just got my drummed micro in vermillion! Bought it in a hurry so now not sure if orange is my color... To keep or exchange? What do you think?


----------



## humourhu

Kreverest said:


> View attachment 2444146
> 
> Just got my drummed micro in vermillion! Bought it in a hurry so now not sure if orange is my color... To keep or exchange? What do you think?




keep! Soooo pretty!


----------



## katemonique

Kreverest said:


> View attachment 2444146
> 
> Just got my drummed micro in vermillion! Bought it in a hurry so now not sure if orange is my color... To keep or exchange? What do you think?




Keep!! Delicious colour &#128077;


----------



## South Beach

Kreverest said:


> View attachment 2444146
> 
> Just got my drummed micro in vermillion! Bought it in a hurry so now not sure if orange is my color... To keep or exchange? What do you think?




Vote for keep! Beautiful color and so vibrant!


----------



## felinemeow

Here's my mini luggage in indigo!


----------



## humourhu

felinemeow said:


> Here's my mini luggage in indigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444851




this is soooo cute! Looooove it!


----------



## anan

felinemeow said:


> Here's my mini luggage in indigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444851


 
How does this compare to the cobalt blue, I am thinking of getting one, but I haven't seen the color in real life.


----------



## felinemeow

Hi, this is abit more purplish than the cobalt blue. And cobalt blue was in smooth leather. This is in pebbled leather.


----------



## South Beach

felinemeow said:


> Here's my mini luggage in indigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444851




Beautiful ! Curious , is pebbled leather the same weight as smooth?

TIA


----------



## felinemeow

I think they are about the same weight...if you ask me.. But I'm not sure..


----------



## umlm

My new celine Nano Pebbled leather, it's my first Celine ever


----------



## anan

anan said:


> How does this compare to the cobalt blue, I am thinking of getting one, but I haven't seen the color in real life.


 

Wow, seems amazing, hope to get my hands on one!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## anan

South Beach said:


> Beautiful ! Curious , is pebbled leather the same weight as smooth?
> 
> TIA


 
I have a mini in black pebbled leather and it acually feels a little bit lighter than the smooth leather. I definitely recommend the pebbled leather over the smooth!


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

&#128521;


----------



## Kwinni

humourhu said:


> This is sooooo nice! Can you let me know where did u buy them? I really want to get a good SA in Chicago.....thanks!!!!




See Jori at the Nordstrom on Michigan Ave. (The Shops at North Bridge) I have bought a Celine and Fendi from her.  She is extremely helpful.


----------



## humourhu

Kwinni said:


> See Jori at the Nordstrom on Michigan Ave. (The Shops at North Bridge) I have bought a Celine and Fendi from her.  She is extremely helpful.



Thanks a lot Kwinni! I have been looking in Barneys and NM, and thinking of opening a credit card to at least get some bonus point on this big purchase just to balance this high tax rate here....


----------



## Lena186

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> View attachment 2447814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128521;



I've seen a lady carrying this one at the mall, the color is marvelous. Congrats!


----------



## LalaPink

they should bring this style back. its actually looks really cool and seems practical.


----------



## Yijingchan

My fav phantom color


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

Lena186 said:


> I've seen a lady carrying this one at the mall, the color is marvelous. Congrats!




Thanks Lena&#128521; Its really a classic bag&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kwinni

humourhu said:


> Thanks a lot Kwinni! I have been looking in Barneys and NM, and thinking of opening a credit card to at least get some bonus point on this big purchase just to balance this high tax rate here....




She definitely knows how to work the points!  I received a nice reward check after those purchases.   However, I live in Michigan and if she ships the item I only have to pay the 6% MI sales tax.  

Happy shopping!


----------



## SBunz25

Kwinni said:


> See Jori at the Nordstrom on Michigan Ave. (The Shops at North Bridge) I have bought a Celine and Fendi from her.  She is extremely helpful.


I also use James at Nordies on Michigan Ave. He has been really great for me!


----------



## sarunya1

i like celine leopard

-----  and need new celine limited too....


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

&#10084;&#65039; 1st day out of my new baby&#128536;


----------



## humourhu

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> View attachment 2452724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039; 1st day out of my new baby&#128536;




Nice!!! Is it a micro? I have been looking for it for a while!!!


----------



## shirleyc

Congrats! The Micro is so cute!


----------



## prettymonkey26

CelineAmber said:


> My little Celine family consisting of black trapeze (leftmost), indigo cabas phantom with belt (middle) and vermillion micro (rightmost).
> 
> I have folded the sides of my cabas inwards so it looks a bit different from the picture on the website.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry photo quality.
> 
> Thanks for letting me post.
> 
> Love my babies so much.



love how you folded the sides in, it almost looks like a bucket bag


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

Her first day out&#128521;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

humourhu said:


> Nice!!! Is it a micro? I have been looking for it for a while!!!




Thanks&#128521;. Yes dear it is a micro&#128521;


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

shirleyc said:


> congrats! The micro is so cute!




&#128521;


----------



## clbs2012

JzLuxe said:


> OMG!! I want one so bad! Do you know who may have one? I'm searching all over for one!


The Celine boutique in Miami has one... Ask for Doris...


----------



## loubprincess

My first Celine purchase. I'm so in love. Very happy to be part of the family


----------



## katemonique

loubprincess said:


> My first Celine purchase. I'm so in love. Very happy to be part of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468384
> View attachment 2468385



Is this a luggage? I've never seen a luggage with that braided strap! Colour is beautiful!


----------



## unoma

katemonique said:


> Is this a luggage? I've never seen a luggage with that braided strap! Colour is beautiful!



Yes it is a Phantom luggage.


----------



## unoma

loubprincess said:


> My first Celine purchase. I'm so in love. Very happy to be part of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468384
> View attachment 2468385



Congrats


----------



## katemonique

unoma said:


> Yes it is a Phantom luggage.


Thanks Unoma!


----------



## loubprincess

unoma said:


> Congrats


thanks Unoma.  i'm so happy. purchased from Celine boutique in NY and it was either that one or
black so i went with this color. can't wait to bring her out.


----------



## loubprincess

katemonique said:


> Is this a luggage? I've never seen a luggage with that braided strap! Colour is beautiful!


yes. its the phantom luggage.  thanks


----------



## Swankycases

einseine said:


> Kittycat, the color contrast is breath-taking!  Congrats!
> Here is my Luggae Mini.
> 
> After 2 weeks of traveling and daily use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought back from the store & full of fillers in it:


wow this one is beautiful,you're lucky to have it))))


----------



## cat1967

Swankycases said:


> wow this one is beautiful,you're lucky to have it))))


So it is supposed to start slouching after a while?


----------



## South Beach

loubprincess said:


> My first Celine purchase. I'm so in love. Very happy to be part of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468384
> View attachment 2468385




Beautiful! Such a rich color.



Best- SB


----------



## loubprincess

South Beach said:


> Beautiful! Such a rich color.
> 
> 
> 
> Best- SB


 

thanks South Beach


----------



## jws

ecargual said:


> I love yellowish shades and really like this butter colour! Congrats!


Thanks! Never thought of getting this in a yellowish tone but it's beautiful!


----------



## Siv1994

Hi girls! , can u guys authenticate this Céline trapèze for me please, big thankssss.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Friday date night with Céline. Celebrating our three monthaversary.


----------



## ssv003

rea11yb0red said:


> Friday date night with Céline. Celebrating our three monthaversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476924



Super gorgeous!!! What a stunning mini. Happy bagaversary!


----------



## nitnot

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!


Love u'r Leopard Luggage Tote dear....


----------



## smashinstyle

rea11yb0red said:


> Friday date night with Céline. Celebrating our three monthaversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476924



sooooooo gorgeous! bag twins!! congrats xx


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Siv1994 said:


> Hi girls! , can u guys authenticate this Céline trapèze for me please, big thankssss.



You are in the wrong thread. I don't believe they'll authenticate from here.


----------



## Sweetheart0424

loubprincess said:


> My first Celine purchase. I'm so in love. Very happy to be part of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468384
> View attachment 2468385



That colour is A...MAZING&#9734;&#9825;&#9734;&#9825;!!


----------



## inverved

Bought this Celine clutch as a present to myself for Christmas.


----------



## pauladg




----------



## unoma

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633


----------



## unoma

no_1_diva said:


> Bought this Celine clutch as a present to myself for Christmas.



So shinny


----------



## unoma

rea11yb0red said:


> Friday date night with Céline. Celebrating our three monthaversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476924


Gorgeous!


----------



## loubprincess

Sweetheart0424 said:


> That colour is A...MAZING&#9734;&#9825;&#9734;&#9825;!!


thank you Sweetheart0424.


----------



## nefretiriii

After months of searching and deciding on colors, hunting online, instagram etc, contemplating between tricolor, bicolor, or single color...... I finally bought myself a tricolor mini at my local celine boutique! It's my first mini! I'm so thrilled!!!!


----------



## yslvchanel

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633




Gorgeous shot!!  U look so ready for a warm climate vacation!


----------



## Sweetheart0424

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2478832
> 
> After months of searching and deciding on colors, hunting online, instagram etc, contemplating between tricolor, bicolor, or single color...... I finally bought myself a tricolor mini at my local celine boutique! It's my first mini! I'm so thrilled!!!!



Great choice!! Love the colors!


----------



## ssv003

no_1_diva said:


> Bought this Celine clutch as a present to myself for Christmas.




I love this!! So beautiful.


----------



## ssv003

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633




Your trapeze is to die for! So gorgeous.


----------



## ssv003

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2478832
> 
> After months of searching and deciding on colors, hunting online, instagram etc, contemplating between tricolor, bicolor, or single color...... I finally bought myself a tricolor mini at my local celine boutique! It's my first mini! I'm so thrilled!!!!




Great color combo! Enjoy your mini! It's one of my favorite bags


----------



## thay

no_1_diva said:


> Bought this Celine clutch as a present to myself for Christmas.


that is gorgeous!! so sleek and minimal, i love it!! congratulations!


----------



## katemonique

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kiti

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2478832
> 
> After months of searching and deciding on colors, hunting online, instagram etc, contemplating between tricolor, bicolor, or single color...... I finally bought myself a tricolor mini at my local celine boutique! It's my first mini! I'm so thrilled!!!!


 
This would be the kind of tricolor I would pick also  Great colors, easy to match and I imagine brightens up every outfit! Perfect choise


----------



## nefretiriii

Kiti said:


> This would be the kind of tricolor I would pick also  Great colors, easy to match and I imagine brightens up every outfit! Perfect choise




Thanks!!! I was contemplating between getting this tricolor or the new yellow for spring'14! Truthfully I love the yellow more, but it's located in the US (I'm in Asia), and ends up being way more expensive due to conversion rates... And i won't even be getting it until months later! Came across this tricolor at the local Celine boutique, still old price before the last increase, so I thought it was a really good deal for a tricolor that I actually liked!!!


----------



## MAGJES

My Celine collection


----------



## heather0416

OMG. wow!!! Nice collection! Are those both minis or is one a micro?


----------



## MAGJES

heather041y6 said:


> OMG. wow!!! Nice collection! Are those both minis or is one a micro?



Thank you!  They are both minis.
The blue is Called "Ink" in a polished / satin leather and the grey is "Souris" in the drummed leather.


----------



## nefretiriii

MAGJES said:


> Thank you!  They are both minis.
> 
> The blue is Called "Ink" in a polished / satin leather and the grey is "Souris" in the drummed leather.




I've seen the "ink" mini at my local celine boutique! It IS a gorgeous blue!!!


----------



## jclaybo

My pre loved suede olive green small phantom with blue interior
 S/N the front slouching is annoying me. My croc phantom doesn't slouch neither does my calf skin one. Does this slouch cause it's suede?


----------



## South Beach

MAGJES said:


> My Celine collection


Wow! Amazing collection - South Beach


----------



## EricaWeng

Micro 
Perfect size


----------



## unoma

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2486901
> 
> 
> Micro
> Perfect size


----------



## rosy82

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2486901
> 
> 
> Micro
> Perfect size




Gorgeous pic : )


----------



## nitnot

Love itttt


----------



## Kiti

nefretiriii said:


> Thanks!!! I was contemplating between getting this tricolor or the new yellow for spring'14! Truthfully I love the yellow more, but it's located in the US (I'm in Asia), and ends up being way more expensive due to conversion rates... And i won't even be getting it until months later! Came across this tricolor at the local Celine boutique, still old price before the last increase, so I thought it was a really good deal for a tricolor that I actually liked!!!



Congrats on the price-find also  I love color yellow also, but in small amounts...


----------



## nitnot

U'r baby is so cute wif the bagg... ^^


----------



## MAGJES

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633



Gorgeous!


----------



## ballchai

A new purchase from Paris.. I believe it's natural calf leather... Classic &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## unoma

ballchai said:


> View attachment 2491165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new purchase from Paris.. I believe it's natural calf leather... Classic &#9786;&#65039;



Love her


----------



## lolaluvsu

Lovely.


----------



## rea11yb0red

ballchai said:


> View attachment 2491165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new purchase from Paris.. I believe it's natural calf leather... Classic &#9786;&#65039;




Beautiful!!!  Congrats!


----------



## oliviana86

My fist celine trapeze bag. Loveeeee it.


----------



## katemonique

oliviana86 said:


> My fist celine trapeze bag. Loveeeee it.




Gorgeous colour combo! &#128079;


----------



## msPing

My Mini sand trip color and black drummed leather nano


----------



## danough

My first Celine


----------



## Smoothop

My second Mini Luggage, this is in Vermillion....or is it Coquelicot? Anyhow drummed leather with soft suede lining.


----------



## Smoothop

My first Micro Luggage which i bought this winter in Yellow/ Black smooth calfskin with lambskin lining. Strange as it may seem these colors actually go with anything!


----------



## jws

ballchai said:


> View attachment 2491165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new purchase from Paris.. I believe it's natural calf leather... Classic &#9786;&#65039;


So beautiful! May I know how much it is from Paris?


----------



## poppy101

Celine Natural Vache Phantom


----------



## poppy101

Original Celine Boston Bag in smooth leather


----------



## Zoediva

I think this is baby calfskin in Vermillion. We are bag twins.


----------



## Zoediva

Smoothop said:


> My second Mini Luggage, this is in Vermillion....or is it Coquelicot? Anyhow drummed leather with soft suede lining.



Baby calfskin in Vermillion. We are bag twins. &#65306


----------



## anamarieha

mssf said:


> My Celine Mini Luggage in Black & a Hermès twilly to go with it.


I just got an indigo micro and planning to do the same to it too. I got one twilly to tie on my Chanel already... but I can't resist the twilly handle!!!


----------



## Smoothop

Zoediva said:


> Baby calfskin in Vermillion. We are bag twins. &#65306



Thank you for the info Zoediva  Happy to have a bag twin !


----------



## roussel

ballchai said:


> View attachment 2491165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new purchase from Paris.. I believe it's natural calf leather... Classic &#9786;&#65039;


 
It's beautiful! Congrats! I want the same one too


----------



## anamarieha

My very first Celine baby, I got it 2 days ago.
An Indigo Micro Luggage. I think the size and the color is just so perfect for me.


----------



## miffytoki

Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.


----------



## South Beach

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.




The bag does not hold a candle to how adorable the dog is... Might want to carry the bag solo - too much competition!

SB


----------



## miffytoki

South Beach said:


> The bag does not hold a candle to how adorable the dog is... Might want to carry the bag solo - too much competition!
> 
> SB



She does tend to steal the show no matter what else is going on. 

It shows how stiff and firm the sides of the bag are, at least - it didn't budge when she put her weight on it to see out!


----------



## Zoediva

anamarieha said:


> My very first Celine baby, I got it 2 days ago.
> An Indigo Micro Luggage. I think the size and the color is just so perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498436



Congrats on your new micro. The color is tdf. May I know where did you buy it from&#65311;


----------



## cotonblanc

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.



Congrats. Dog is too cute too. What colour does it state on the tags? I swear I saw something like this for Winter 2013.


----------



## miffytoki

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats. Dog is too cute too. What colour does it state on the tags? I swear I saw something like this for Winter 2013.



thanks! It says chalk.


----------



## cotonblanc

miffytoki said:


> thanks! It says chalk.



Nice! Chalk seems to be one of the colours for Summer 2014. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anamarieha

Zoediva said:


> Congrats on your new micro. The color is tdf. May I know where did you buy it from&#65311;




Thank you! I got it from the Beverly Hills boutique


----------



## Mallhaciel

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.



Omg the white and red interior. Super hot!!! Great buy!


----------



## unoma

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.



OMG, love them both


----------



## lilou

Céline trotteur in taupe


----------



## wynn_d

rea11yb0red said:


> I am currently vacationing in Paris and just stopped by Celine in Le Bon Marche.  Just purchased my mini luggage in caramel!  And it is much cheaper here than in the US. Thanks to everyone for helping me decide on my first Celine.
> View attachment 2376172


 

Hi! Could you tell me what the interior is lined with? I am buying one pre-owned and trying to authenticate it. Thank you so much! Also, I can't decide if I should go with this color or a beige one? What do you think??


----------



## Lushi

anamarieha said:


> My very first Celine baby, I got it 2 days ago.
> An Indigo Micro Luggage. I think the size and the color is just so perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498436




Where did u get the micro size, been everywhere trying to find this size in US, no luck


----------



## smashinstyle

wynn_d said:


> Hi! Could you tell me what the interior is lined with? I am buying one pre-owned and trying to authenticate it. Thank you so much! Also, I can't decide if I should go with this color or a beige one? What do you think??



Interior is lined with genuine suede. I would go with the caramel in baby calfskin, obviously, since I own it and I'm a bit biased towards that colour lol.

Also, don't forget to get the bag authenticated in the Authenticate forum and follow all the rules outlined in the first post there.


----------



## tramcaro

Lushi said:


> Where did u get the micro size, been everywhere trying to find this size in US, no luck



I got my new Ink Micro Luggage at Celine NYC  1.5 week ago .  Lots of colours and leather tyoes to choose from.  Love it! Good luck!


----------



## anamarieha

Lushi said:


> Where did u get the micro size, been everywhere trying to find this size in US, no luck




I got it from the Celine Beverly Hills boutique, i think only the boutiques have a good selection since I went to barneys beverly hills and they don't even have one micro in stock


----------



## Sweetheart0424

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.




Now that is too cute!!! I really love the bag. Excellent color combo.


----------



## bb10lue

Stamped croc black on black hw phantom medium size.


----------



## South Beach

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 2501769
> 
> Stamped croc black on black hw phantom medium size.




Mmmm, that's a stunning bag!
Enjoy and congrats - SB


----------



## Triple

I tote Celine luggage this week


----------



## french affair

medium Tie in indigo


----------



## cotonblanc

french affair said:


> medium Tie in indigo




Love. I'm slowly and surely opening up to the idea of the Tie. It's refreshing especially in the new smaller size.


----------



## FR3NCH_T0AST

Indigo looks stunning!


----------



## smashinstyle

Cabas Phantom in Slate Blue


----------



## ssv003

smashinstyle said:


> Cabas Phantom in Slate Blue



That is so fabulous! I love the color!


----------



## roussel

^ I love slate blue! I have the box in this color and it goes with everything!  My hubby says it is like blue jeans which goes with everything.


----------



## smashinstyle

ssv003 said:


> That is so fabulous! I love the color!





roussel said:


> ^ I love slate blue! I have the box in this color and it goes with everything!  My hubby says it is like blue jeans which goes with everything.



Thank you both so much!! I was a bit iffy on the colour until I saw it in person, and now I am totally in love. Can't wait to take it out for the first time! It really does go with everything.


----------



## jnmoore

Originally got the black one but sent it back for indigo. My first celine and I'm in &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love.


----------



## jnmoore

french affair said:


> medium Tie in indigo




I saw this at Barney's in Vegas. I wanted to get this so badly but I chose the mini. I think I might be regretting it now lol. Love this


----------



## fsadeli

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.




Cute dog!! What bredd is she/he?


----------



## miffytoki

fsadeli said:


> Cute dog!! What bredd is she/he?



She's a long coat chihuahua.


----------



## missjenn

Luggage micro in a very dark reddish brown. Not sure what the official name is? Newest purchase 
Luggage mini in navy blue
Luggage phantom in black croc stamped


----------



## MAGJES

cotonblanc said:


> Love. I'm slowly and surely opening up to the idea of the Tie. It's refreshing especially in the new smaller size.



I agree.  I've been pretty slow about it but am now finding myself really liking the style.


----------



## iamamb

miffytoki said:


> Arrived this morning! This is my first Celine bag, so I'm very excited. From Summer 2014 collection.




Cute both ^^


iamamb


----------



## iamamb

EricaWeng said:


> View attachment 2486901
> 
> 
> Micro
> Perfect size




Couldn't agree more ^^ 


iamamb


----------



## its so you

pauladg said:


> View attachment 2478633



Does yours come with a strap?


----------



## JC.Dendera

that's my first Céline in total black.. bought at the Rinascente in Milan! 
hope to buy soon a Phantome  Then I will need of your advices for the next C.shopping 
i


----------



## Ronz611

JC.Dendera said:


> that's my first Céline in total black.. bought at the Rinascente in Milan!
> hope to buy soon a Phantome  Then I will need of your advices for the next C.shopping
> i


Hi. Love your black trapeze! May I ask if this is the mini or the original size? And how much is it? Thanks so much!


----------



## fettfleck

missjenn said:


> Luggage micro in a very dark reddish brown. Not sure what the official name is? Newest purchase
> Luggage mini in navy blue
> Luggage phantom in black croc stamped
> 
> View attachment 2504437
> View attachment 2504439



Fabulous collection! I love all three colors/patterns. Which is your favourite?


----------



## missjenn

fettfleck said:


> Fabulous collection! I love all three colors/patterns. Which is your favourite?




Thanks!! Favorite is def the phantom croc. Elegant yet stylish. I just have to remind myself not to stuff everything I own in there!


----------



## Lushi

what do you gals say? Keeper? Or should I go for a solid black or all leather one? Tia


----------



## Lena186

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2508619
> View attachment 2508620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you gals say? Keeper? Or should I go for a solid black or all leather one? Tia



I have the same combination in mini and I love it, I get compliments all the time


----------



## Lushi

anamarieha said:


> My very first Celine baby, I got it 2 days ago.
> An Indigo Micro Luggage. I think the size and the color is just so perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498436




Which store did you get the micro, been looking for this size in US, tia


----------



## Lena186

Lushi said:


> Which store did you get the micro, been looking for this size in US, tia


 Pardon thought that Q was for me


----------



## katemonique

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2508619
> View attachment 2508620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you gals say? Keeper? Or should I go for a solid black or all leather one? Tia




Keeper! Black is always available, this color combo is amazing!


----------



## fettfleck

missjenn said:


> Thanks!! Favorite is def the phantom croc. Elegant yet stylish. I just have to remind myself not to stuff everything I own in there!



Hehe, yes it's capacity is endless.  I am waiting for my first Phantom now. I am very curious to see how I get along with its size! I usually carry my Micro which already looks enormous on me...


----------



## missjenn

fettfleck said:


> Hehe, yes it's capacity is endless.  I am waiting for my first Phantom now. I am very curious to see how I get along with its size! I usually carry my Micro which already looks enormous on me...




I'm 5'2 but have always been a big bag person. I actually feel the micro is too small on me and the phantom is flexible as I can always push in the wings if I need it to look smaller. Post photos when you get it!


----------



## ballchai

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2508619
> View attachment 2508620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you gals say? Keeper? Or should I go for a solid black or all leather one? Tia




Keeper


----------



## Ahoud

Loved them


----------



## felinemeow

Shld I keep this?


----------



## roussel

My slate blue box and vintage croc box beauties


----------



## ssv003

roussel said:


> My slate blue box and vintage croc box beauties
> 
> View attachment 2515784




Both are so gorgeous! I'm particularly in love with slate blue. Thanks for sharing and enjoy them in good health


----------



## msPing

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2508619
> View attachment 2508620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you gals say? Keeper? Or should I go for a solid black or all leather one? Tia



Keeper!!!  so cute


----------



## analalala

I fall in love with this color more and more everyday


----------



## Lushi

Lena186 said:


> Pardon thought that Q was for me




Actually, it's for you, I'm wondering where did you got the micro? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lena186

Lushi said:


> Actually, it's for you, I'm wondering where did you got the micro? Thanks in advance.



Oh, I have the mini not the micro size


----------



## Triple

With my celine blade yesterday


----------



## pinkyko

I like box bag


----------



## unoma

Triple said:


> With my celine blade yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2517335


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

My &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

She loves being out&#128077;


----------



## Triple

unoma said:


>




Thanks unoma


----------



## Ndahlhoff

New to me!

LovE them both


----------



## neome

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2523804
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523805
> 
> 
> New to me!
> 
> LovE them both



Congrats!!! Luv luv luv the color combo of the phantom !


----------



## xlana

Just did my nails today, and thought they would look nice against my vintage box


----------



## CookyMonster




----------



## cotonblanc

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2523804
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523805
> 
> 
> New to me!
> 
> LovE them both



I have never seen the combination for the Luggage. Care to share where/when you bought it and also the colour code on the tags?


----------



## Ndahlhoff

cotonblanc said:


> I have never seen the combination for the Luggage. Care to share where/when you bought it and also the colour code on the tags?


 

 I have ordered it in munich yesterday. it will be delivered next week. Retailer My Theresa.

I hesitated briefly, but your opinion has confirmed me. 
I also had the opportunity to buy a dune luggage. 

the code is 165213usa.01bc White. 

I'm curious how it looks in reality!?


----------



## kipperina




----------



## msPing

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 2524480



Omygosh.. This looks amazing.


----------



## CookyMonster

msPing said:


> Omygosh.. This looks amazing.



Thank you! He's my current fav!


----------



## kharl

jillyjane said:


> View attachment 2400271
> 
> 
> First OOTD with my Celine (:


Hi, lovely bag you have there! Is it a Micro? What color is it?


----------



## fashion819

just got my first celine!!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## fashion819

MAGJES said:


> My Celine collection




Love them alll!!!


----------



## analalala

My indigo micro baby


----------



## CookyMonster

fashion819 said:


> View attachment 2526958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got my first celine!!!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 
Beautiful & congrats! I like soft smooshy leathers - which leather is this? I'm still learning...


----------



## Marinuzzi

analalala said:


> View attachment 2527184
> 
> My indigo micro baby


Love the color. It's such a nice pop of color! What a beauty...


----------



## fashion819

CookyMonster said:


> Beautiful & congrats! I like soft smooshy leathers - which leather is this? I'm still learning...




Thanks!! Its the pebble leather def softer then the smooth and i feel like it doesnt scratch as easily


----------



## TheMariaHansen

So many beautiful bags, I need to start saving


----------



## Triple

Bought trio in navy during the weekend


----------



## Aremkay

Smoothop said:


> My first Micro Luggage which i bought this winter in Yellow/ Black smooth calfskin with lambskin lining. Strange as it may seem these colors actually go with anything!



It's absolutely stunning! Congratulations


----------



## B.Desire

My black Céline Luggage Phantom large bag! Love it!


----------



## Txoceangirl

fashion819 said:


> View attachment 2526958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got my first celine!!!! &#128513;&#128513;


Love it. Congrats!


----------



## Yuki85

B.Desire said:


> My black Céline Luggage Phantom large bag! Love it!


woowww amazing!!! congrats


----------



## CookyMonster

fashion819 said:


> Thanks!! Its the pebble leather def softer then the smooth and i feel like it doesnt scratch as easily


 
Beautiful sexy curves! Mine's the same leather but colour is camel


----------



## ferrip

B.Desire said:


> My black Céline Luggage Phantom large bag! Love it!



Woohoo! Love seeing a guy rocking it!


----------



## lflo29

I'm new here, but I love this site and I wanted to share my first Celine (second one is being delivered soon! )


----------



## rea11yb0red

lflo29 said:


> I'm new here, but I love this site and I wanted to share my first Celine (second one is being delivered soon! )




Congrats on your first Céline!


----------



## missjenn

lflo29 said:


> I'm new here, but I love this site and I wanted to share my first Celine (second one is being delivered soon! )




Wow! What's a beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## lflo29

Thank you!


----------



## julianorman

missjenn said:


> Wow! What's a beautiful color. Congrats!



Yes! Inside and out!


----------



## lflo29

Ladies and Gents my anticipated second Celine bag came today! I love my new mini luggage!


----------



## Celinee

My new baby


----------



## Celinee

lflo29 said:


> Ladies and Gents my anticipated second Celine bag came today! I love my new mini luggage!



Great bags!!
congrats!


----------



## lflo29

Thank you )


----------



## ssv003

lflo29 said:


> I'm new here, but I love this site and I wanted to share my first Celine (second one is being delivered soon! )



What a gorgeous phantom! You picked wonderful pieces!



lflo29 said:


> Ladies and Gents my anticipated second Celine bag came today! I love my new mini luggage!



Congrats! So fun and vibrant! If you don't mind, can you please post a mod pic?



Celinee said:


> My new baby



Gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## unoma

lflo29 said:


> Ladies and Gents my anticipated second Celine bag came today! I love my new mini luggage!



I love this


----------



## unoma

lflo29 said:


> I'm new here, but I love this site and I wanted to share my first Celine (second one is being delivered soon! )



Wow, what colour is this? Beautiful


----------



## unoma

Celinee said:


> My new baby



Congrats.


----------



## Celinee

unoma said:


> Congrats.


thank you 

my celine family is growing..


----------



## lflo29

unoma said:


> I love this



Thank you! and the phantom is in the color chalk!


----------



## lflo29

ssv003 said:


> What a gorgeous phantom! You picked wonderful pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! So fun and vibrant! If you don't mind, can you please post a mod pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Congrats.


I am not familiar with what mod is? Sorry, not caught up w/ terminology yet....


----------



## lflo29

Celinee said:


> thank you
> 
> my celine family is growing..


I love your mini so classic.


----------



## lflo29

B.Desire said:


> My black Céline Luggage Phantom large bag! Love it!


Looovvveee this classic black phantom. Too bad they don't make the large size anymore


----------



## ssv003

lflo29 said:


> I am not familiar with what mod is? Sorry, not caught up w/ terminology yet....




No worries! Mod is short for model shot to see how the bag looks on.


----------



## vogued out

Celine box bag in black, git it last Christmas (2013)


----------



## electrikdreams

Gorgeous bag, vogued out, and you wear it so well! Looks like you've got amazing style.


----------



## rea11yb0red

vogued out said:


> Celine box bag in black, git it last Christmas (2013)




Beautiful!  Love your pics.


----------



## iluvmybags

My new Natural Calfskin Phantom in Tan


----------



## unoma

vogued out said:


> Celine box bag in black, git it last Christmas (2013)


----------



## alanayien

My Céline Mini Luggage Tote in Anthracite


----------



## Celinee

Please help!
I have bought mini in dune few days ago and I am having second toughts about color.. although it looked somehow beige-grey to me (and I bought it because of this grey), now it looks just beige...and I am not sure if I like it..
I've always had dark colored bags (and my clothes is black and grey) and probably that is why I am now nervous about light colour.. 
Is it dune acctualy a beige or it has some grey?? I know that even with grey it is still light colour, but would be easier for me to accept it..

I guess this is not right thread for this question, but I am still new here and do not know where else to ask and can't start new thread.. Sorry..


----------



## Celinee

alanayien said:


> My Céline Mini Luggage Tote in Anthracite
> 
> View attachment 2536205



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ssv003

iluvmybags said:


> My new Natural Calfskin Phantom in Tan
> 
> View attachment 2535916



Wow, absolutely beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## vivian619

namie said:


> The bag is not mine but I thought I can help add a Luggage in brown to this thread.



wow, beautiful bag!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

New Box in Indigo Python


----------



## Winterbaby

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2537482
> 
> 
> New Box in Indigo Python


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Ndahlhoff said:


> View attachment 2537482
> 
> 
> New Box in Indigo Python




Oh my!  This is beautiful!


----------



## vogued out

rea11yb0red said:


> Beautiful!  Love your pics.


Thank you!


----------



## vogued out

electrikdreams said:


> Gorgeous bag, vogued out, and you wear it so well! Looks like you've got amazing style.


Thank you!


----------



## blairbunny

Sharing my little Celine family  
They are very very persistently asking for a nano sister and I feel like I may have to give in soon!


----------



## unoma

blairbunny said:


> Sharing my little Celine family
> They are very very persistently asking for a nano sister and I feel like I may have to give in soon!


----------



## pereisu

Introducing my "new to me" Mini Luggage in Camel, pebbled leather.  I am totally in love with this bag!  I was lucky enough to get it in pristine condition!


----------



## LalaPink

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 2524480



cool pic!!


----------



## Sweetielove_90

Celinee said:


> My new baby



I love your bag&#128525;


----------



## Anna1

pereisu said:


> Introducing my "new to me" Mini Luggage in Camel, pebbled leather.  I am totally in love with this bag!  I was lucky enough to get it in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539515
> View attachment 2539516
> View attachment 2539518




Its lovely! Congrats!


----------



## sweetluxury_ptd

Hi! Pls help me to authenticate this celine mini luggage in lipstick red smooth leather.


----------



## sweetluxury_ptd

Hi! Pls help me to authenticate this.. Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

sweetluxury_ptd said:


> Hi! Pls help me to authenticate this.. Thanks




I'm sorry but there is a dedicated thread for authentication in the shopping subforum. Please use that instead! There are posting guidelines for that thread so please read the first post.


----------



## sweetluxury_ptd

Oh sorry & thanks for reply


----------



## blessedXYZ

My First CELINE
Large Box in *Powder*


----------



## Celinee

Sweetielove_90 said:


> I love your bag&#128525;


Thank you


----------



## pereisu

Anna1 said:


> Its lovely! Congrats!




Thank you :0)


----------



## yingkob

my lovely Céline


----------



## hanayo

pereisu said:


> Introducing my "new to me" Mini Luggage in Camel, pebbled leather.  I am totally in love with this bag!  I was lucky enough to get it in pristine condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539515
> View attachment 2539516
> View attachment 2539518



I have wanted the camel for years but I was never able to find it (aka didn't know the right places to look for it back then ) so I "settled" for the dune in the end. Congrats, beautiful bag!!!


----------



## B.Desire

ferrip said:


> Woohoo! Love seeing a guy rocking it!


Thanks! I'm doing my best! 
I'm thinking to buy a large Trapeze...


----------



## ferrip

SO classic! I love this! Great combination! Can't wait to see when a nano calls your name! 



blairbunny said:


> Sharing my little Celine family
> They are very very persistently asking for a nano sister and I feel like I may have to give in soon!


----------



## ferrip

Ooops! Repost!


----------



## tomany

why my post with bag pictures have been deleted?

new bag from paris


----------



## cotonblanc

Ndahlhoff said:


> New Box in Indigo Python



How did I miss this! Divine!



blairbunny said:


> Sharing my little Celine family
> They are very very persistently asking for a nano sister and I feel like I may have to give in soon!



Great duo of classics. Congrats!


----------



## DarkS

My babies


----------



## baileylab

DarkS said:


> My babies



oooooooh......


----------



## lulilu

blessedXYZ said:


> My First CELINE
> Large Box in *Powder*


 
Soooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## unoma

yingkob said:


> my lovely Céline



I am so jealous


----------



## minaminam

Today I am not posting my own Celine bag, I am posting my mum's bag where she bought it like 10 years ago? 

Makes me fall in love with Celine, her bag is still in good collection and I wish it becomes MINE!!!


----------



## pereisu

hanayo said:


> I have wanted the camel for years but I was never able to find it (aka didn't know the right places to look for it back then ) so I "settled" for the dune in the end. Congrats, beautiful bag!!!




Thank you! The Dune is a gorgeous color! I bought it preloved on Ebay and in amazing condition.  Woulf live to see mod pics of your Dune Mini!


----------



## Triple

Burgundy box is my daily bag this week.


----------



## Aremkay

Triple said:


> Burgundy box is my daily bag this week.
> 
> View attachment 2548965



This absolutely gorgeous! I wanted the luggage in burgundy an it was also this smooth leather. The SA warned me off that it scratches easily. Could you please tell me if it's easy to maintain, since you use it frequently. Thank you


----------



## Triple

Aremkay said:


> This absolutely gorgeous! I wanted the luggage in burgundy an it was also this smooth leather. The SA warned me off that it scratches easily. Could you please tell me if it's easy to maintain, since you use it frequently. Thank you




Hi aremkay, thanks. I had the same concern before purchasing this bag. I don't baby my bag as I am quite clumsy too. So far the bag is holding up well. There are minor scratches and not too visible after i rub my fingers on it. I read some tpfers say these minor scratches are like unique id for they bags. So I start to think like them. I don't think i will be selling this bag coz it's so beautiful... So don't mind little imperfection. 
Maybe other box bag owners can share their experience too?


----------



## Aremkay

Triple said:


> Hi aremkay, thanks. I had the same concern before purchasing this bag. I don't baby my bag as I am quite clumsy too. So far the bag is holding up well. There are minor scratches and not too visible after i rub my fingers on it. I read some tpfers say these minor scratches are like unique id for they bags. So I start to think like them. I don't think i will be selling this bag coz it's so beautiful... So don't mind little imperfection.
> Maybe other box bag owners can share their experience too?



Thank you so much for clearing it up for me! I really appreciate it


----------



## unoma

Triple said:


> Burgundy box is my daily bag this week.
> 
> View attachment 2548965



Oh my


----------



## unoma

minaminam said:


> Today I am not posting my own Celine bag, I am posting my mum's bag where she bought it like 10 years ago?
> 
> Makes me fall in love with Celine, her bag is still in good collection and I wish it becomes MINE!!!



Congrats


----------



## bebefuzz

Here's mine: 




Thanks for letting me share!  It's the micro luggage.


----------



## Aremkay

bebefuzz said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2549680
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  It's the micro luggage.



Oh God it's just gorgeous! Could you please confirm to me if this is Caramel color?! And also what leather is this? Drummed or smooth? Thank you and congratulations for the beautiful bag


----------



## cotonblanc

Aremkay said:


> Oh God it's just gorgeous! Could you please confirm to me if this is Caramel color?! And also what leather is this? Drummed or smooth? Thank you and congratulations for the beautiful bag



Looks like Lipstick smooth leather to me.


----------



## SRICH76

Triple said:


> With my celine blade yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2517335



May I ask what flats you are wearing? I really love them. TIA


----------



## BostonGirl88

Not 100% sure, but they look like Louis Vuitton Elbas.


----------



## SRICH76

BostonGirl88 said:


> Not 100% sure, but they look like Louis Vuitton Elbas.



Thank you BostonGirl88, I did a search and they are LV Elbas. Thanks again


----------



## rougecardinal

Celine Luggage Nano in Coquelicot, grained leather.


----------



## bb10lue

My vertical cabas, more pics on my Instagram (bb10lue)&#128516;


----------



## Isabelfan

smashinstyle said:


> Cabas Phantom in Slate Blue




The color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## unoma

bb10lue said:


> My vertical cabas, more pics on my Instagram (bb10lue)&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551494
> View attachment 2551495



What a beauty


----------



## smashinstyle

Isabelfan said:


> The color is gorgeous!!!



Thank you!! xx


----------



## potatoes

Gift from hubby.  Am over the moon 


Sunlight made it seems like it's brought from heaven


----------



## minaminam

potatoes said:


> Gift from hubby.  Am over the moon
> 
> 
> Sunlight made it seems like it's brought from heaven



love this creamy yellow color!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!


----------



## unoma

potatoes said:


> Gift from hubby.  Am over the moon
> 
> 
> Sunlight made it seems like it's brought from heaven



I would be over the moon too
Congrats


----------



## fleurpavot

travel day


----------



## Jadpe

I brought my whipsnake box to the Tate Modern in London last week. Two of the things I love in life, Céline and art


----------



## lulilu

fleurpavot said:


> View attachment 2553990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel day



this is such a useful bag.  I have a tangerine orangey one that I used all last spring and summer to shlep stuff to work and back.


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ I know! It's kinda perfect. Tangerine sounds really nice!


----------



## ASC RESALE

potatoes said:


> Gift from hubby.  Am over the moon
> 
> 
> Sunlight made it seems like it's brought from heaven



Love it!!! In bloom



fleurpavot said:


> View attachment 2553990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel day



Gorgeous classic! Great for business or pleasure


----------



## Zoediva

New to me vintage box.


----------



## Winterbaby

jadpe said:


> i brought my whipsnake box to the tate modern in london last week. Two of the things i love in life, céline and art



amazing. 
Congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Zoediva said:


> New to me vintage box.


Beautiful! What a great bag!


----------



## potatoes

unoma said:


> I would be over the moon too
> Congrats





minaminam said:


> love this creamy yellow color!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!





ASC RESALE said:


> Love it!!! In bloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


----------



## potatoes

Jadpe said:


> I brought my whipsnake box to the Tate Modern in London last week. Two of the things I love in life, Céline and art





Gorgeous!


----------



## CathyQ

Jadpe said:


> I brought my whipsnake box to the Tate Modern in London last week. Two of the things I love in life, Céline and art



omg Jad! ur box is perfect! I'm so jealous lol!


----------



## tammyheng

My celine in action in my blog post: http://http://www.whirlwind-romance.com/2014/02/feeling-splendid_23.html Check it out (:


----------



## cotonblanc

Jadpe said:


> I brought my whipsnake box to the Tate Modern in London last week. Two of the things I love in life, Céline and art



Love whipsnake! They should do a skate slip-on shoe in this skin. So beautiful!


----------



## unoma

tammyheng said:


> My celine in action in my blog post: http://http://www.whirlwind-romance.com/2014/02/feeling-splendid_23.html Check it out (:



Nice


----------



## Jadpe

CathyQ said:


> omg Jad! ur box is perfect! I'm so jealous lol!


Ah thank you! I was so jealous when I bought yours and since then I always wanted a python box. And now I have two  Céline is such a slippery slope!


----------



## Jadpe

cotonblanc said:


> Love whipsnake! They should do a skate slip-on shoe in this skin. So beautiful!


The black and white contrast would be so beautiful! Good idea *Coton*!


----------



## tammyheng

unoma said:


> Nice



Thank you (:


----------



## smashinstyle

tammyheng said:


> My celine in action in my blog post: http://http://www.whirlwind-romance.com/2014/02/feeling-splendid_23.html Check it out (:



Gorgeous!! love this whole outfit.


----------



## roppa

Hi all

Just found this forum, spent hours reading posts!

I am looking for advice also on a vintage Celine bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest. 
The celine bag is a brown monochrome with the horse and carriage clasp. 
I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## purse_luxury

Perfection!


----------



## potatoes

roppa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just found this forum, spent hours reading posts!
> 
> I am looking for advice also on a vintage Celine bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest.
> The celine bag is a brown monochrome with the horse and carriage clasp.
> I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
> Any help gratefully received.





I would suggest you attach pictures for the ease of some senior TPFers to comment


----------



## ferrip

Triple said:


> Burgundy box is my daily bag this week.
> 
> View attachment 2548965



Super stunning!!!


----------



## missjesf

My small collection


----------



## miubb

Please help me authentic this bag.


----------



## minaminam

missjesf said:


> My small collection



The dark green one is gorgeous!!


----------



## potatoes

miubb said:


> Please help me authentic this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557156
> View attachment 2557157
> View attachment 2557158
> View attachment 2557159
> View attachment 2557160
> View attachment 2557161
> View attachment 2557162
> View attachment 2557163
> View attachment 2557164
> View attachment 2557165
> View attachment 2557166





Hi miubb, wrong thread, you should post to the authentication thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838750.html


----------



## roppa

potatoes said:


> I would suggest you attach pictures for the ease of some senior TPFers to comment




Hi, hopefully it works, i was trying yesterday


----------



## roppa

I am looking for advice also on a vintage Celine bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest. 
The celine bag is a brown monochrome with the horse and carriage clasp. 
I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## felinemeow

Here's my small collection!


----------



## mundodabolsa

missjesf said:


> My small collection



I love that olive green micro (?) so much. this lady I see at the gym has one and I always covet it. maybe it's next on my wish list.


----------



## Zoediva

missjesf said:


> My small collection



Is that a micro in Jungle&#65311; We are hangbag twins.


----------



## missjesf

mundodabolsa said:


> I love that olive green micro (?) so much. this lady I see at the gym has one and I always covet it. maybe it's next on my wish list.



Yes, it is a Micro! The color is Jungle! I think the bag is gorgeous when it's paired with beige/ivory or even with burgundy. You won't expect a green shade to go along with so many outfits!!  You won't regret it.



Zoediva said:


> Is that a micro in Jungle&#65311; We are hangbag twins.



Yes, it is! It's probably one of the best colors


----------



## katemonique

taking out my black Céline mini luggage for the first time in months! Love her!


----------



## marguidelc

My new medium tricolor Trapeze ! LOVE it !


----------



## potatoes

felinemeow said:


> Here's my small collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557461





Love love love


----------



## potatoes

marguidelc said:


> My new medium tricolor Trapeze ! LOVE it !
> 
> View attachment 2557972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557975





 wonderful combi. Suits both work and play outfit and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Here is my new Chalk Phantom, perfekt for Summer


----------



## ASC RESALE

katemonique said:


> View attachment 2557964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking out my black Céline mini luggage for the first time in months! Love her!



Very cute! And love that jacket!


----------



## ASC RESALE

marguidelc said:


> My new medium tricolor Trapeze ! LOVE it !
> 
> View attachment 2557972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557975



This canvas detailing is precious!


----------



## Superstar88

My mini luggage in Jungle drummed leather. I love traveling with her.


----------



## sherrielin

Ndahlhoff said:


> Here is my new Chalk Phantom, perfekt for Summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558609


So beautiful!


----------



## Celinee

Superstar88 said:


> My mini luggage in Jungle drummed leather. I love traveling with her.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Superstar88

Celinee said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you! xx


----------



## sarahx3

marguidelc said:


> My new medium tricolor Trapeze ! LOVE it !
> 
> View attachment 2557972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557975


omg love the textured wings! do you mind me asking what size it is and how much it was??


----------



## Triple

SRICH76 said:


> May I ask what flats you are wearing? I really love them. TIA




Hi Srich, sorry just noticed your asking me... It's the LV ballerina flats


----------



## mygoodies

My crock stamped Trapeze  LOVE


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mygoodies said:


> My crock stamped Trapeze  LOVE
> View attachment 2566110


Love your bag - it's beautiful!


----------



## unoma

mygoodies said:


> My crock stamped Trapeze  LOVE
> View attachment 2566110



Looking good


----------



## hanayo

Ndahlhoff said:


> Here is my new Chalk Phantom, perfekt for Summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558609



Wow, jealous!!! The inside is such a great pop of color. Major congrats!!


----------



## Vincent.

This is the medium luggage which comes in blue and black.
This size really suit gent


----------



## Vincent.

This is the 2013 fall collection cabas.
Cabas with the zigzag in black and white.


----------



## athening

Just bought this Celine Tricolor Python Trapeze but realized that it doesn't fit well with my body size... orz
The bag is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL with the python flap...


----------



## alyssalenore

Just got my large trio in red &#128525;


----------



## aangelaho

My first black Celine Micro in drummed leather! It's a classic!


----------



## aangelaho

potatoes said:


> Gift from hubby.  Am over the moon
> 
> 
> Sunlight made it seems like it's brought from heaven


Love the colour yellow! You're so lucky!


----------



## emilywandou

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2570642
> 
> 
> Just got my large trio in red &#128525;



It is the bag on my wishlist. So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Superstar88

Out the other night with my mini luggage


----------



## lulunzero

Does Celine edge ever produced in Lipstick Red color? 
Cause I ordered one from NM, and they sent me a medium red one, which is 100 cheaper than the lipstick red one.


----------



## potatoes

aangelaho said:


> Love the colour yellow! You're so lucky!





 Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Superstar88 said:


> Out the other night with my mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572398



Looking good girl


----------



## Superstar88

unoma said:


> Looking good girl




Thank you hun xx


----------



## akkd

hello everyone, i am a new member of pureseforum. i just bought celine bag onlien. where can  i check  authentic of it?thanks everyone


----------



## akkd

help me


----------



## akkd

photo.weibo.com/5105040920/photos/detail/photo_id/3697592574817286


----------



## akkd

celine box anthentic?


----------



## akkd

authentic?


----------



## jessdressed

akkd said:


> celine box anthentic?




There is separate thread for authentications

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838750.html


----------



## LalaPink

Superstar88 said:


> Out the other night with my mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572398


bangin outfit!! love the lipstick and fur vest.


----------



## LalaPink

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2570642
> 
> 
> Just got my large trio in red &#128525;


such a great colour. love red bags.


----------



## Superstar88

LalaPink said:


> bangin outfit!! love the lipstick and fur vest.




Thank you soo much! Xx


----------



## Kimseric

Celine phantom with a lil bit of help from Karl lagerfeld


----------



## JoannaMilano

Hi !

I bought my first Celine recently. Here in Milan ( Italy) all sizes and colours are available so no waiting lists   I chose the black drummed leather ( yes, a bit boring) but it's going to be my everyday bag and I don't want to worry about scratches or stains.

Speaking about stains...what could I do to protect the handles from getting dirty? I'm thinking  about summer when I have to use a sunscreen everyday on my hands and  forearms 

Apart from that I have already ordered Collonil gel and Waterstop spray

You can see my bag here ( I hope the link works ) : http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a551/Joannami90/IMG_0620_zpsf5104917.jpg


----------



## emogen_indie




----------



## mygoodies

Kimseric said:


> Celine phantom with a lil bit of help from Karl lagerfeld




LOVE the blue. Wish they had a mini phantom


----------



## mygoodies

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2575625
> 
> View attachment 2575627
> 
> View attachment 2575628
> 
> View attachment 2575629




GORGEOUSSSS. Especially the last one. Is it mustard yellow or camel? Love it!!


----------



## mygoodies

Congrats on yr first Celine   this is a classic and great as every day bag. Unfort its too big for my petite frame 

As for preventing stains on the handles Im afraid there is not much u can do except maybe wrap a silk/satin scarf arnd it when u use sunscreen? 



JoannaMilano said:


> Hi !
> 
> I bought my first Celine recently. Here in Milan ( Italy) all sizes and colours are available so no waiting lists   I chose the black drummed leather ( yes, a bit boring) but it's going to be my everyday bag and I don't want to worry about scratches or stains.
> 
> Speaking about stains...what could I do to protect the handles from getting dirty? I'm thinking  about summer when I have to use a sunscreen everyday on my hands and  forearms
> 
> Apart from that I have already ordered Collonil gel and Waterstop spray
> 
> You can see my bag here ( I hope the link works ) : http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a551/Joannami90/IMG_0620_zpsf5104917.jpg


----------



## Lena186

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2575625
> 
> View attachment 2575627
> 
> View attachment 2575628
> 
> View attachment 2575629



The last one is the Amber, right? What season was it?


----------



## emogen_indie

mygoodies said:


> GORGEOUSSSS. Especially the last one. Is it mustard yellow or camel? Love it!!




It's Amber..


----------



## emogen_indie

Lena186 said:


> The last one is the Amber, right? What season was it?




It's Fall 2013.. Got it in december 2013..


----------



## Lena186

emogen_indie said:


> It's Fall 2013.. Got it in december 2013..



Many thanks. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## miffytoki

My pup was ready to help with my new trapeze!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

miffytoki said:


> My pup was ready to help with my new trapeze!


Adorable pup and great bag!


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Zoediva said:


> New to me vintage box.



I luv this!


----------



## hasana

Stopped by the Chanel boutique to look at their beauties, rushed out before I was tempting into dropping thousands on a boy bag...and as I walked out i spotted this beauty in the window of the Celine boutique.

Mint is my absolute favorite color for spring, and this bag just called to me.


----------



## hasana

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2575625
> 
> View attachment 2575627
> 
> View attachment 2575628
> 
> View attachment 2575629


Love that croc embossed phantom! Def on my wishlist


----------



## unoma

hasana said:


> Stopped by the Chanel boutique to look at their beauties, rushed out before I was tempting into dropping thousands on a boy bag...and as I walked out i spotted this beauty in the window of the Celine boutique.
> 
> Mint is my absolute favorite color for spring, and this bag just called to me.



Congrats


----------



## emogen_indie

hasana said:


> Stopped by the Chanel boutique to look at their beauties, rushed out before I was tempting into dropping thousands on a boy bag...and as I walked out i spotted this beauty in the window of the Celine boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> Mint is my absolute favorite color for spring, and this bag just called to me.




I was drooling for a trio myself.. But instead maybe I will add a nano to the family first..
Still congrats on your puchase.. Enjoy it..


----------



## emogen_indie

Kimseric said:


> Celine phantom with a lil bit of help from Karl lagerfeld




Love the colored pipping.. A beauty definitely..


----------



## Bearbear6666

JoannaMilano said:


> Hi !
> 
> I bought my first Celine recently. Here in Milan ( Italy) all sizes and colours are available so no waiting lists   I chose the black drummed leather ( yes, a bit boring) but it's going to be my everyday bag and I don't want to worry about scratches or stains.
> 
> Speaking about stains...what could I do to protect the handles from getting dirty? I'm thinking  about summer when I have to use a sunscreen everyday on my hands and  forearms
> 
> Apart from that I have already ordered Collonil gel and Waterstop spray
> 
> You can see my bag here ( I hope the link works ) : http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a551/Joannami90/IMG_0620_zpsf5104917.jpg



This a beauty! I'm going to Milan in end of sept. Do u think they will have lots of macro there?


----------



## lolat

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2575625
> 
> View attachment 2575627
> 
> View attachment 2575628
> 
> View attachment 2575629


Those are gorgeous! Is the black one alligator?


----------



## JoannaMilano

Bearbear6666 said:


> This a beauty! I'm going to Milan in end of sept. Do u think they will have lots of macro there?



 They sell Celine bags in 2 places : Celine store on via Montenapoleone ( a street with all designer brands) and  at Rinascente department store. When I went to Rinascente they had very few bags. I wanted a small size luggage  in black or black&white. They didn't have them  and I was told that they don't know if they would have those I like anytime in the future, no catalogue, maybe they can call me next week....Waste of time ! I went to Montenapoleone with a thought that maybe they are more informed and organized and I was thinking that I will have to order my bag and wait for it , hoping I would receive it before my Bday...To my surprise they had all sizes in all the colours and types of leather ( apart from black&white mix , I was told that they don't have it in their  spring&summer collection).


----------



## Stansy

miffytoki said:


> My pup was ready to help with my new trapeze!



Such a previous doggy!!!


----------



## marguidelc

miffytoki said:


> My pup was ready to help with my new trapeze!



That is a gorgeous color combo! May i ask you what size it is?


----------



## _Siobhan

Celine nano in python 
the color name is indigo


----------



## miffytoki

Stansy said:


> Such a previous doggy!!!



thanks! She's the love of my life!



marguidelc said:


> That is a gorgeous color combo! May i ask you what size it is?



Thank you, it's the new smaller size!


----------



## hasana

_Siobhan said:


> Celine nano in python
> the color name is indigo


No words! Absolutely no words on how stunning this bag is!!


----------



## emogen_indie

lolat said:


> Those are gorgeous! Is the black one alligator?




The black one is croc stamped not original alligator.. Unfortunately..


----------



## Sophia

My black triptyque. I got this back in 2011 or 2010. I can't remember. One of my favorite bags in my collection.. Hope you guys like it


----------



## _Siobhan

hasana said:


> No words! Absolutely no words on how stunning this bag is!!



thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

Sophia said:


> My black triptyque. I got this back in 2011 or 2010. I can't remember. One of my favorite bags in my collection.. Hope you guys like it



LOVE the Triptyque. I saw a croc-embossed one on eBay and a smooth black one like yours and I have been thinking of it! How is the interior and the strap attachments holding up?


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> LOVE the Triptyque. I saw a croc-embossed one on eBay and a smooth black one like yours and I have been thinking of it! How is the interior and the strap attachments holding up?



Hey coton  !! 

I LOVE it as well. She is such an easy bag. Due to the smooth leather, I was a bit nervous of using her, but she has really aged well. The strap attachments on mine are still sturdy as ever with no signs of tearing. I usually throw my wallet, iPhone, bottled water, lotion, and a cosmetic pouch in there. On busier days I also pack my macbook charger. The interior is very pristine and looks quite new actually.  

The one little concern I have are the handle tabs. The tabs are sewn in and I'm paranoid about the thread wearing down. After three years, they look fine, but I can slightly tell a difference. <-- I don't know if that makes any sense...hopefully it did (so tired, studying for finals right now )


----------



## pursemanik

hasana said:


> Stopped by the Chanel boutique to look at their beauties, rushed out before I was tempting into dropping thousands on a boy bag...and as I walked out i spotted this beauty in the window of the Celine boutique.
> 
> Mint is my absolute favorite color for spring, and this bag just called to me.


Such a lovely color! I saw a few bright colors at the Celine store & were tempted too. Maybe I should swing by again to have a closer look.


----------



## pursemanik

JoannaMilano said:


> Hi !
> 
> I bought my first Celine recently. Here in Milan ( Italy) all sizes and colours are available so no waiting lists   I chose the black drummed leather ( yes, a bit boring) but it's going to be my everyday bag and I don't want to worry about scratches or stains.
> 
> Speaking about stains...what could I do to protect the handles from getting dirty? I'm thinking  about summer when I have to use a sunscreen everyday on my hands and  forearms
> 
> Apart from that I have already ordered Collonil gel and Waterstop spray
> 
> You can see my bag here ( I hope the link works ) : http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a551/Joannami90/IMG_0620_zpsf5104917.jpg


The black drummed leather Celine is a good choice & very classic. I would hardly use "boring" to describe it. I think you made a very good choice. I protect the handles of my Celine bags by wrapping Hermes Twillies around them. Since you've got a black Celine, most Twillies should go very well with it. Have fun playing around with new looks for your black Celine.


----------



## pursemanik

My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Twilly.


----------



## JoannaMilano

pursemanik said:


> The black drummed leather Celine is a good choice & very classic. I would hardly use "boring" to describe it. I think you made a very good choice. I protect the handles of my Celine bags by wrapping Hermes Twillies around them. Since you've got a black Celine, most Twillies should go very well with it. Have fun playing around with new looks for your black Celine.




That's what I'm going to do !  thanks


----------



## nakedjaxx

Sophia said:


> My black triptyque. I got this back in 2011 or 2010. I can't remember. One of my favorite bags in my collection.. Hope you guys like it




Love the Trityque. On my too 10 list. Haha


----------



## Lena186

pursemanik said:


> My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Twilly.



Great color!


----------



## pursemanik

Lena186 said:


> Great color!


Thank you!


----------



## _Siobhan

pursemanik said:


> My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Twilly.



gorgeous color! congrats.


----------



## Sophia

Purchased my Souris Mini almost 2 years ago. She still looks brand new. Not much of a fan of the Mini, but Souris is beautiful!


----------



## Sophia

nakedjaxx said:


> Love the Trityque. On my too 10 list. Haha


It is a great bag. Hope you get your hands on one! xx


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sophia said:


> Purchased my Souris Mini almost 2 years ago. She still looks brand new. Not much of a fan of the Mini, but Souris is beautiful!


Classic!


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

My precious baby&#128536;


----------



## Aloibeo

fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/p600x600/10011797_431822410287615_3074305219626298752_o.jpg
Sorry its not my bag, i was trying to create a new thread but my account is undercontributed (i havent got enough post though i signed up years ago) so i couldnt do it. 
I just want to ask anyone if you know this style. I found it on a random page on facebook. And that page doesnt sell, they post for fun only. Have u ever seen this style before? I couldnt find it on website recently. Maybe it belongs to previous season/collection. If any one knows, please help me. Cause im very interested in this one  thanks a lot 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/p600x600/10011797_431822410287615_3074305219626298752_o.jpg


----------



## unoma

pursemanik said:


> My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Twilly.


----------



## unoma

Sophia said:


> Purchased my Souris Mini almost 2 years ago. She still looks brand new. Not much of a fan of the Mini, but Souris is beautiful!



Love it


----------



## unoma

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> View attachment 2584881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My precious baby&#128536;



Looking good


----------



## r0ckst34dy

Aloibeo said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/p600x600/10011797_431822410287615_3074305219626298752_o.jpg
> Sorry its not my bag, i was trying to create a new thread but my account is undercontributed (i havent got enough post though i signed up years ago) so i couldnt do it.
> I just want to ask anyone if you know this style. I found it on a random page on facebook. And that page doesnt sell, they post for fun only. Have u ever seen this style before? I couldnt find it on website recently. Maybe it belongs to previous season/collection. If any one knows, please help me. Cause im very interested in this one  thanks a lot
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....797_431822410287615_3074305219626298752_o.jpg




It's from previous season, I guess FW'12 if I'm not wrong. Despite its wool material it's quite heavy.


----------



## pursemanik

_Siobhan said:


> gorgeous color! congrats.


Thank you! So glad I decided on this color.


----------



## pursemanik

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> My precious baby&#128536;



Lovely! I hope to get a black Celine someday too.


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

unoma said:


> Looking good




Thanks Unoma&#128536;


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

pursemanik said:


> Lovely! I hope to get a black Celine someday too.



Thanks&#128521; Believe me, you can never go wrong&#128536;


----------



## pursemanik

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> Thanks&#128521; Believe me, you can never go wrong&#128536;



Now I'm inspired to immediately start looking for a black Celine!


----------



## emogen_indie

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> View attachment 2584881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My precious baby&#128536;




The size is it micro?


----------



## CelineAmber

Hi everyone, just want to share my bag collection (sorry the pic is a bit yellowish). The latest addition is the chalk phantom which I haven't used yet. I am looking forward to using it for the first time. Thanks all for letting me share.


----------



## lulilu

CelineAmber said:


> Hi everyone, just want to share my bag collection (sorry the pic is a bit yellowish). The latest addition is the chalk phantom which I haven't used yet. I am looking forward to using it for the first time. Thanks all for letting me share.



Nice collection!  Sweet new phantom!  Post a modeling photo when you carry it.


----------



## emogen_indie

CelineAmber said:


> Hi everyone, just want to share my bag collection (sorry the pic is a bit yellowish). The latest addition is the chalk phantom which I haven't used yet. I am looking forward to using it for the first time. Thanks all for letting me share.




Wooo.. You got 4 kinds of Celine..

I got 4 celines but only 3 kinds..

Will post a line up later..


----------



## Reginaezinneoti

Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.


----------



## pursemanik

Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.



Such a lovely bag! Electric blue is a gorgeous color! Enjoy your bag.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.




Congrats on your first designer bag and first Céline!!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## CelineAmber

lulilu said:


> Nice collection!  Sweet new phantom!  Post a modeling photo when you carry it.


Thank you! I will post one soon.


----------



## CelineAmber

Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.


A very nice shade of blue! Congrats!


----------



## CelineAmber

emogen_indie said:


> Wooo.. You got 4 kinds of Celine..
> 
> I got 4 celines but only 3 kinds..
> 
> Will post a line up later..


I'm eager to see your lovely Celine collection. Do post a pic soon =)


----------



## ShakeraR

Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.


Hi there,

Not to be rude but can I ask how much you paid for the bag. I am in London next weekend and I'm interested in getting a Celine.


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

pursemanik said:


> Now I'm inspired to immediately start looking for a black Celine!



You go girl&#128521; &#128077;&#127881;


----------



## emogen_indie

Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.




Congrats.. It's a beauty.. Phantoms are starting to grow on me just like what a friend told me..
They are addictive..


----------



## Eps1233

lovingmybags said:


> I'll go first then  my large Celine white bittersweet:


Gorge!!


----------



## Reginaezinneoti

ShakeraR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not to be rude but can I ask how much you paid for the bag. I am in London next weekend and I'm interested in getting a Celine.


@shakeraR I don't mind at all. I got mine for £1950 but then I got back £260 as VAT.


----------



## nakedyogurt

CelineAmber said:


> Hi everyone, just want to share my bag collection (sorry the pic is a bit yellowish). The latest addition is the chalk phantom which I haven't used yet. I am looking forward to using it for the first time. Thanks all for letting me share.



Do you think you can post more pictures of the blue bag?? i dont think i have seen that model before! beautiful collection by the way


----------



## kipperina

pursemanik said:


> My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Twilly.


Absolutely beautiful. The twilly is a great touch.


----------



## Bearbear6666

JoannaMilano said:


> They sell Celine bags in 2 places : Celine store on via Montenapoleone ( a street with all designer brands) and  at Rinascente department store. When I went to Rinascente they had very few bags. I wanted a small size luggage  in black or black&white. They didn't have them  and I was told that they don't know if they would have those I like anytime in the future, no catalogue, maybe they can call me next week....Waste of time ! I went to Montenapoleone with a thought that maybe they are more informed and organized and I was thinking that I will have to order my bag and wait for it , hoping I would receive it before my Bday...To my surprise they had all sizes in all the colours and types of leather ( apart from black&white mix , I was told that they don't have it in their  spring&summer collection).



Thanks for the reply! I'll be going to Rome and Florence too so hopefully they have something I want.


----------



## Kiti

Me with my Phantom and nude LV shawl in Zara. The shoes are 12cm (4inch?), they don't look that high in the pic but MAN I don't understand how some of you girls do it, I'm so nervous walking in these


----------



## unoma

Kiti said:


> Me with my Phantom and nude LV shawl in Zara. The shoes are 12cm (4inch?), they don't look that high in the pic but MAN I don't understand how some of you girls do it, I'm so nervous walking in these


----------



## pursemanik

This is a lovely color! Electric Blue has always been my favorite blue, no matter on which bag.  =)



Reginaezinneoti said:


> Hello Celine lovers! I have a reveal! This is actually my first designer bag ever! I got it from harrods and it's from the summer 2014 collection... Electric blue. So excited about the future with my Celine.


----------



## pursemanik

Thank you! I love putting Twillies on plain colored bags.  =)



kipperina said:


> Absolutely beautiful. The twilly is a great touch.


----------



## Mvrg

Finally joining this club....waiting for my mini luggage in black smooth leather.


----------



## emogen_indie

nakedyogurt said:


> Do you think you can post more pictures of the blue bag?? i dont think i have seen that model before! beautiful collection by the way




It's the Phantom Cabas.. A fun twist to the regular cabas.. I hope to get one too in the future..
So there goes another celine add-on my wishlist..


----------



## CelineAmber

nakedyogurt said:


> Do you think you can post more pictures of the blue bag?? i dont think i have seen that model before! beautiful collection by the way


Hi, it's the phantom cabas with belt. The colour is indigo. I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## CelineAmber

Kiti said:


> Me with my Phantom and nude LV shawl in Zara. The shoes are 12cm (4inch?), they don't look that high in the pic but MAN I don't understand how some of you girls do it, I'm so nervous walking in these


Love your bag!


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

emogen_indie said:


> The size is it micro?




Ya it's micro&#128521;


----------



## chrissssssssy

Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)


----------



## lulilu

chrissssssssy said:


> Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)



what a great collection -- some of everything!  you've made some great choices.  I love the gourmette.  I am a big fan of the edge as well.


----------



## emogen_indie

chrissssssssy said:


> Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)




Gourmette will be a fun addition to your bags family.. But if you love open totes, maybe you should give Celine Cabas a try.. Bicolor cabas or maybe cabas with gusset or if you love hanging tassel belt you can try a phantom cabas with belt (shown above in CelineAmber's collection post)..

But if you like new shapes with clean chic cuts.. Might as well go with Celine Blade in Chains..


----------



## chrissssssssy

lulilu said:


> what a great collection -- some of everything!  you've made some great choices.  I love the gourmette.  I am a big fan of the edge as well.



Thank you. That's what I'm trying to do -- some of everything! lol! Those are bags I currently use, the rest just stay in boxes..waiting for me to remember them someday.
Tho most of them are big bag, I'm thinking getting something smaller like Gourmette.


----------



## chrissssssssy

emogen_indie said:


> Gourmette will be a fun addition to your bags family.. But if you love open totes, maybe you should give Celine Cabas a try.. Bicolor cabas or maybe cabas with gusset or if you love hanging tassel belt you can try a phantom cabas with belt (shown above in CelineAmber's collection post)..
> 
> But if you like new shapes with clean chic cuts.. Might as well go with Celine Blade in Chains..



Yea, I love open totes, it's good for everyday, work & school, yet I had a lot of big totes... I wanna get something smaller, that's why I think of the Gourmette, and Blade with chains is nice too!! I'm so into chains recently. If they are coming out with suede, that's even better!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chrissssssssy said:


> Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)


Your Birkin Hermes and Mini Celine are true match! Love them all


----------



## nakedyogurt

CelineAmber said:


> Hi, it's the phantom cabas with belt. The colour is indigo. I will post some pictures soon.




Thanks babe! I haven't seen this design before, love the belt details!!!!


----------



## february1955

Hi guys 
I bought my first Céline item two weeks ago in Paris and I thought I'd share it with you all.  
It's a black mini luggage with the golden logo. Before I went to Paris I thought it would be hard to find a black mini luggage so I was surprised when they had one in the boutique. I probably had luck.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

february1955 said:


> Hi guys
> I bought my first Céline item two weeks ago in Paris and I thought I'd share it with you all.
> It's a black mini luggage with the golden logo. Before I went to Paris I thought it would be hard to find a black mini luggage so I was surprised when they had one in the boutique. I probably had luck.


Very lovely


----------



## alisonanna

love these bags


----------



## Garconne

hasana said:


> Stopped by the Chanel boutique to look at their beauties, rushed out before I was tempting into dropping thousands on a boy bag...and as I walked out i spotted this beauty in the window of the Celine boutique.
> 
> Mint is my absolute favorite color for spring, and this bag just called to me.


OMG, so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CelineAmber

february1955 said:


> Hi guys
> I bought my first Céline item two weeks ago in Paris and I thought I'd share it with you all.
> It's a black mini luggage with the golden logo. Before I went to Paris I thought it would be hard to find a black mini luggage so I was surprised when they had one in the boutique. I probably had luck.


Congrats! It's so beautiful.


----------



## chrissssssssy

february1955 said:


> Hi guys
> I bought my first Céline item two weeks ago in Paris and I thought I'd share it with you all.
> It's a black mini luggage with the golden logo. Before I went to Paris I thought it would be hard to find a black mini luggage so I was surprised when they had one in the boutique. I probably had luck.


Black is always CLASSY~! Congrats


----------



## Itgaogao

I just got this Mini Luggage in Electric Blue to replace my old Velo diaper bag. Love it so much! It can carry tons of my two babies' stuff.


----------



## CookyMonster

chrissssssssy said:


> Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)


 
Love your collection, so varied & not snobbed to premium brands only


----------



## hasana

chrissssssssy said:


> Hi hi gals, I'm newbie here, didn't know there's heaven like this that you all sharing beautiful purses...so here are my all-time favorite collection...any suggestions for the next one to get? I was thinking Celine Gourmette...(I tried to upload a clearer version..but failed for 10 times..no more attempt..)


Wow! Just wow! Celine Gourmette sounds awesome! Any idea what color?


----------



## unoma

Itgaogao said:


> I just got this Mini Luggage in Electric Blue to replace my old Velo diaper bag. Love it so much! It can carry tons of my two babies' stuff.



Congrats


----------



## elzi

My first celine, a micro luggage in midnight blue! Love it so much and totally bitten by the Celine bug. I want the trio and trapeze and trotteur!


----------



## loubprincess

Nice


----------



## pepita_anne

Hello everyone, may I share my happiness with all of you---here is my very first Celine Micro Luggage, it was love at first sight. &#128525;


----------



## Freckles1

pepita_anne said:


> Hello everyone, may I share my happiness with all of you---here is my very first Celine Micro Luggage, it was love at first sight. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598668



She is beautiful!!! Gorgeous color! Congratulations!!


----------



## Freckles1

elzi said:


> My first celine, a micro luggage in midnight blue! Love it so much and totally bitten by the Celine bug. I want the trio and trapeze and trotteur!




I am smitten!! My next bag (don't know what it is??) will be a similar hue!!! Love it!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elzi said:


> My first celine, a micro luggage in midnight blue! Love it so much and totally bitten by the Celine bug. I want the trio and trapeze and trotteur!


Stunning!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pepita_anne said:


> Hello everyone, may I share my happiness with all of you---here is my very first Celine Micro Luggage, it was love at first sight. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598668


Love your bag and the starwars key chain!


----------



## victoria2014

:





Itgaogao said:


> I just got this Mini Luggage in Electric Blue to replace my old Velo diaper bag. Love it so much! It can carry tons of my two babies' stuff.


everything here is sooo cute and lovely


----------



## Luxx

My new all-soft, couldn't resist taking this picture when I saw that sign! :lolots:


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Luxx said:


> My new all-soft, couldn't resist taking this picture when I saw that sign! :lolots:


 

Hi, the bag is very nice!  Do you know what season?


----------



## Luxx

Ndahlhoff said:


> Hi, the bag is very nice!  Do you know what season?




You know I'm not sure actually, I believe it is from SS13 - though I'm sure one of the resident Celine experts can provide a more definitive answer.


----------



## samleejay

Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Price 3700$


----------



## lulilu

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$



Is this the smaller size?  I saw some today at BG.  Very nice -- love the colors.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxx said:


> My new all-soft, couldn't resist taking this picture when I saw that sign! :lolots:


It's so beautiful


----------



## emogen_indie

Luxx said:


> My new all-soft, couldn't resist taking this picture when I saw that sign! :lolots:


Woowww.. So nice.. Wonder if you can do a modelling pic of it..

I kinda wanted to get myself one of these, but I am in dilemma since
I also eyeing for a Trio, Box and Cabas Gusset..

Still so many on my wish list..


----------



## samleejay

Hi yes it's the smaller size


----------



## emogen_indie

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$


The colour of the pipping and inner suede is so cute makes the whole combo so beautiful.. Congrats..


----------



## unoma

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$



Oh my


----------



## samleejay

Thanks ladies I am new at posting so may not be doing things right but I just love this forum I battle with loading the pics a little


----------



## xSienna

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$



Absolutely gorgeous! Super cute colour combo  Big congratulations


----------



## samleejay

Ahhhh thanks so much ))


----------



## Itgaogao

victoria2014 said:


> :
> everything here is sooo cute and lovely


Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

Itgaogao said:


> I just got this Mini Luggage in Electric Blue to replace my old Velo diaper bag. Love it so much! It can carry tons of my two babies' stuff.



They are so adorable. And the color of your mini is great !


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## felinemeow

Hi! Here's a micro in sunflower! I love the new palmeleto leather.. Just no sure if it's worth the price!


----------



## Couture_CL

Bought this at Neiman this weekend - tricolor mini


----------



## Fina

Love the python mini luggage


----------



## emogen_indie

felinemeow said:


> Hi! Here's a micro in sunflower! I love the new palmeleto leather.. Just no sure if it's worth the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604324




Palmelato is definitely beautiful.. I would love to get myself one in micro since all my luggages are minis in smooth calfskin.. Palmelato holds up more but easily scratched like box..


----------



## Mvrg

Got my mini smooth black...


----------



## emogen_indie

Mvrg said:


> Got my mini smooth black...




Aaaa... A smooth leather phantom.. You should do a modelling pic with its wings out..


----------



## cotonblanc

emogen_indie said:


> Aaaa... A smooth leather phantom.. You should do a modelling pic with its wings out..




That's a Luggage.


----------



## emogen_indie

cotonblanc said:


> That's a Luggage.




OMG.. I didn't notice since the wings all tucked in..
Hehe.. Sorry, coton..


----------



## Mvrg

My baby's first day out...


----------



## stella16

Does any one know if the "luggage tote" is the same as the "mini"?


----------



## stella16

Mvrg said:


> My baby's first day out...


 
Is this the mini?


----------



## cotonblanc

stella16 said:


> Does any one know if the "luggage tote" is the same as the "mini"?




Mini is one of the sizes for the Luggage tote.


----------



## Mvrg

stella16 said:


> Is this the mini?


Yes...


----------



## nakedyogurt

felinemeow said:


> Hi! Here's a micro in sunflower! I love the new palmeleto leather.. Just no sure if it's worth the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604324



I love this season true bright yellow for the Micro and Phantom!!! Looks so yummy


----------



## stella16

cotonblanc said:


> Mini is one of the sizes for the Luggage tote.


Ok. Thanks. I just want to buy the right one. So there no actual size just called Luggage right?


----------



## cotonblanc

stella16 said:


> Ok. Thanks. I just want to buy the right one. So there no actual size just called Luggage right?




Sizes from smallest one is Nano, Micro, Mini, Small, Medium.


----------



## chrissssssssy

felinemeow said:


> Hi! Here's a micro in sunflower! I love the new palmeleto leather.. Just no sure if it's worth the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604324


This yellow colour is wonderful!!! Summer is here!


----------



## chrissssssssy

Luxx said:


> My new all-soft, couldn't resist taking this picture when I saw that sign! :lolots:


good timing photo!


----------



## chrissssssssy

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$


love smooth leather!


----------



## Curliefury

samleejay said:


> Celine Smooth Small Tie Bag purchased at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601928
> View attachment 2601929
> View attachment 2601930
> View attachment 2601931
> View attachment 2601932
> 
> 
> Price 3700$


Beautiful color combo


----------



## Reginaezinneoti

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Anthracite Mini Luggage in natural light.  I wanted to show how much it fits:  iPad, oversized sunglasses, reading glasses, wallet, large makeup bag, keys in main compartment and iPod, camera and mints in interior zipper compartment and Blackberry in the outside pocket.  The photos also show the salmon colored suede lining and how the bag snaps and unsnaps.  I love it!


Awesome!


----------



## Byrd2269




----------



## LOUKPEACH

Byrd2269 said:


> View attachment 2610995


Very beautiful!


----------



## pursemanik

My Celine Micro Luggage in Bright Orange with Hermes Brandebourgs Pink Twillies


----------



## franhueso

Very nice!


----------



## pursemanik

ladyluck213 said:


> Guys please authenticate? I'm desperate



Hi, you may wish to post your pictures on the "Authenticate this Celine" thread under "Celine Shopping" to get someone to authenticate the bag for you.


----------



## lhyannn

Decided to bring my orange nano for brunch under this perfect weather today


----------



## closetandcity

I bought a Céline nano in black with smooth (or calfskin) leather!! So excited to actually see it in person! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## yinnie

Large saffron trio from spring 14


----------



## unoma

Navy/Black Tie


----------



## unoma

Blue Antique Phantom


----------



## loubprincess

Hi Unoma. That blue antique is gorgeous. Is that a large.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

unoma said:


> Blue Antique Phantom


Both model and the bag are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Coeur clutch pouch in flamingo.&#128516;


----------



## misspursecvr

Beautiful bag


----------



## mv_7019

Just bought this mini but a bit unsure on the color combo. Need your honest opinion whether I should just change to another color combo or just go for a mono color. Or just keep it? Thanks.


----------



## unoma

mv_7019 said:


> Just bought this mini but a bit unsure on the color combo. Need your honest opinion whether I should just change to another color combo or just go for a mono color. Or just keep it? Thanks.



If you love it, keep it. I personally  would change for another colour. But we cant all have same taste in colours


----------



## mv_7019

unoma said:


> If you love it, keep it. I personally  would change for another colour. But we cant all have same taste in colours


Thanks for ur honest opinion. Love it at first sight with the combo but now not so sure about it anymore.
 thinking to change for different color. However, I bought it during my trip to Paris. Is it possible to change it from a Celine store in my country? Anyone know about their exchange policy?


----------



## unoma

mv_7019 said:


> Thanks for ur honest opinion. Love it at first sight with the combo but now not so sure about it anymore.
> thinking to change for different color. However, I bought it during my trip to Paris. Is it possible to change it from a Celine store in my country? Anyone know about their exchange policy?



Far as I know, it aren't possible! Sorry


----------



## alisonanna

mv_7019 said:


> Just bought this mini but a bit unsure on the color combo. Need your honest opinion whether I should just change to another color combo or just go for a mono color. Or just keep it? Thanks.



I love that combination!!
Is it black/coral or blue?  Stunning


----------



## Freckles1

I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## lulilu

I love the colors as well!


----------



## Youshie

unoma said:


> Blue Antique Phantom


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## unoma

Youshie said:


> Gorgeous color!!



Thank you


----------



## closetandcity

closetandcity said:


> I bought a Céline nano in black with smooth (or calfskin) leather!! So excited to actually see it in person! &#55357;&#56845;


Here it is!! My new baby!!


----------



## emogen_indie

My new blade in palmelato sienna &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rea11yb0red

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2620475
> 
> View attachment 2620477
> 
> My new blade in palmelato sienna &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Very nice!!!  Love the color.


----------



## emogen_indie

rea11yb0red said:


> Very nice!!!  Love the color.




Thanks.. I was aiming for black but then I found this one..


----------



## Freckles1

Love love!!!


----------



## cassisberry

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2620475
> 
> View attachment 2620477
> 
> My new blade in palmelato sienna &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Gorgeous!


----------



## yinnie

Saffron large trio


----------



## Crystalng

My Celine Micro Babe


----------



## world of B

My emerald croc small luggage bag...


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Holy cow. We don't see many of that here. Big congrats! More pictures please?


----------



## world of B

cotonblanc said:


> ^^ Holy cow. We don't see many of that here. Big congrats! More pictures please?



Thank you dear! so sweet of you. I have another favorite luggage bag of mine. Although it is more of a wintery bag  x


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ I can tell that you're a big fan of exotic skins! Love that lizard! But that emerald croc is just on another level. You should get the one with the matte black crocodile panel!


----------



## world of B

cotonblanc said:


> ^^ I can tell that you're a big fan of exotic skins! Love that lizard! But that emerald croc is just on another level. You should get the one with the matte black crocodile panel!



I totally agree lol


----------



## Idealmama

world of B said:


> Thank you dear! so sweet of you. I have another favorite luggage bag of mine. Although it is more of a wintery bag  x


are those micro or mini?


----------



## Idealmama

world of B said:


> My emerald croc small luggage bag...


Hi, could you please advise where you bought this one?


----------



## world of B

Idealmama said:


> are those micro or mini?



The croc one is micro and the lizard one is mini


----------



## nataliaa

My beloved phantom


----------



## ssv003

nataliaa said:


> My beloved phantom




So gorgeous!!


----------



## emogen_indie

cassisberry said:


> Gorgeous!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; thanks..


----------



## emogen_indie

world of B said:


> My emerald croc small luggage bag...




This beauty.. Got the chance to hold one in store in micro.. It was stunning.. Congrats!


----------



## emogen_indie

world of B said:


> Thank you dear! so sweet of you. I have another favorite luggage bag of mine. Although it is more of a wintery bag  x




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; gotta give more loves for this beauty..


----------



## nataliaa

ssv003 said:


> So gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## Couture_CL

The trapeze taking a ride with me, love this bag so much!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture_CL said:


> The trapeze taking a ride with me, love this bag so much!


She is so gorgeous


----------



## Bijouxlady

nataliaa said:


> My beloved phantom


Love your Phantom! What color is it?


----------



## gabri2040

Love the colour! Whats the name?


----------



## nataliaa

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your Phantom! What color is it?



Thank you! I believe it is called burgundy


----------



## miffytoki

the latest member. I don't have anything in the bag yet, so puppy will have to wait a few days before she gets her first ride in it.


----------



## Idealmama

miffytoki said:


> the latest member. I don't have anything in the bag yet, so puppy will have to wait a few days before she gets her first ride in it.


nice, where did you get it?


----------



## Curliefury

My 1st Tie Knot fresh from Paris


----------



## mundodabolsa

Curliefury said:


> My 1st Tie Knot fresh from Paris



such a nice color. is it more grey, green, or a light blue?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miffytoki said:


> the latest member. I don't have anything in the bag yet, so puppy will have to wait a few days before she gets her first ride in it.


They both are so cute


----------



## Curliefury

Blue base but darken with gray shades


----------



## Curliefury

mundodabolsa said:


> such a nice color. is it more grey, green, or a light blue?



It's really a greyish blue...


----------



## yinnie

My born free cabas tote. Bought it last week and totally in love with it!


----------



## anasa

yinnie said:


> My born free cabas tote. Bought it last week and totally in love with it!




Bag twins!! I love seeing pictures of this bag since I ordered mine after leaving for summer vacation and now I won't get to see it for another two months.  Looks great on you! Do you think it needs a base shaper?


----------



## yinnie

anasa said:


> Bag twins!! I love seeing pictures of this bag since I ordered mine after leaving for summer vacation and now I won't get to see it for another two months.  Looks great on you! Do you think it needs a base shaper?



U will love it when u get ur hands on it! I replied u in the other thread


----------



## lulilu

yinnie said:


> My born free cabas tote. Bought it last week and totally in love with it!



where did you find it?


----------



## yinnie

lulilu said:


> where did you find it?



Shopbop either restocked or got a few returns last week.


----------



## lulilu

yinnie said:


> Shopbop either restocked or got a few returns last week.



ah, thank you.  I will try to keep an eye on it


----------



## Marlina

Been away for a year. So many lovely pictures. This is what I've been up to .


Crocodile Embossed Leather Small Trapeze 












Luggage Mini


----------



## asdfghjkl123




----------



## rea11yb0red

Shopping with dear Céline.


----------



## miffytoki

She fits inside perfectly.


----------



## Michibata

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.
> 
> Love this! My dog is too big to fit into any of my bags.


----------



## Bijouxlady

rea11yb0red said:


> Shopping with dear Céline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630769


What color and season is your mini from?? I LOVE that color!!


----------



## gajahmakmur

My Celine luggage tote in Dune.  I dress up the "Robot face" with Celine scarf to make it more girly


----------



## Tanyanicolas

Looks really nice with the scarf. Love this bag and the colour


----------



## emogen_indie

rea11yb0red said:


> Shopping with dear Céline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630769




Is it palmelato?


----------



## cotonblanc

emogen_indie said:


> Is it palmelato?




Think it's baby calfskin.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Bijouxlady said:


> What color and season is your mini from?? I LOVE that color!!



Thank you!  I believe it's caramel from Winter 2013 and Coton is right it's baby calfskin.


----------



## Loreen

My new micro luggage in orage (to join my tri-coloured trapeze)...


----------



## dochunnybunny

Here are two of my favorite handbags of all time. My Celine micro luggage in dune and citrine


----------



## mokafe

Gorgeous bags! For those who purchased NANO in London or Paris, may I know the prices?


----------



## Emma chanel bab

My baby just got new cloth


----------



## Hone

Loreen said:


> My new micro luggage in orage (to join my tri-coloured trapeze)...


Same as mine


----------



## Hone

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.


Cutie


----------



## WoodstocksFan

My new Luggage-I love it so much!


----------



## emogen_indie

rea11yb0red said:


> Thank you!  I believe it's caramel from Winter 2013 and Coton is right it's baby calfskin.




It looked so smooth and shiny.. Juicy.. Thanks for the info coton..


----------



## stinbaa

The front og my beloved Celine trio at the hairdresser  so fun that you can use it as a clutch too!


----------



## Aremkay

dochunnybunny said:


> Here are two of my favorite handbags of all time. My Celine micro luggage in dune and citrine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635163
> View attachment 2635164



Omg the citrine is absolutely gorgeous! Is it more yellowish than the picture.  It looks so buttery smooth! Congratulations on having these beautiful bags


----------



## jancarla

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.


Mini luggage? exotics? from what season? and what is the color of the python?


----------



## miffytoki

jancarla said:


> Mini luggage? exotics? from what season? and what is the color of the python?



It's a micro in Azure from Summer 2014.


----------



## miah100

Newest addition, Indigo.


----------



## missh1973




----------



## Couture_CL

Just got this bi-color tie tote in burgundy/black combo, love it!!!


----------



## ibeblessed

miah100 said:


> Newest addition, Indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649300



I love this color!! Where did u get this I'm on a wait list for saks


----------



## ibeblessed

missh1973 said:


> View attachment 2649598



Which one is your favorite?


----------



## missh1973

ibeblessed said:


> Which one is your favorite?


The trapeze create more of an edgier look and if wear with a dress makes it more formal, a lot of hassle with opening and clossing, very soft smooth leather where scratches look out of place.  The other two, phantom and beige w/brushed gold hardware.......( I don't know the name), create more of a casual but still classy look.  Between these two I reach for the beige  one more as it is lighter, very relax form no structure at all so I don't have to be carefull with it at all.  It is just more of a lifestyle preferance as I have 3 kids, a dog and 2 cats......but I love my phantom....I guess no favourite, I love all my handbags  for different outfit and occasion.


----------



## unoma

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this bi-color tie tote in burgundy/black combo, love it!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this bi-color tie tote in burgundy/black combo, love it!!!


Gorgeous bag. Congrats


----------



## ibeblessed

missh1973 said:


> The trapeze create more of an edgier look and if wear with a dress makes it more formal, a lot of hassle with opening and clossing, very soft smooth leather where scratches look out of place.  The other two, phantom and beige w/brushed gold hardware.......( I don't know the name), create more of a casual but still classy look.  Between these two I reach for the beige  one more as it is lighter, very relax form no structure at all so I don't have to be carefull with it at all.  It is just more of a lifestyle preferance as I have 3 kids, a dog and 2 cats......but I love my phantom....I guess no favourite, I love all my handbags  for different outfit and occasion.



I just ordered the trapez love that it can go on the shoulder but Wondering if I should have gotten the black phatom instead.


----------



## eldee

Emma chanel bab said:


> My baby just got new cloth



I love this!


----------



## TB.

Does anyone own the Edge in khaki or pearl grey? I have never seen them in person unfortunately  I can order these two colours by phone. If someone can share a picture, I would be more than happy!!!


----------



## yinnie

The born free cabas tote with plaid skates. Love this combo.


----------



## missh1973

ibeblessed said:


> I just ordered the trapez love that it can go on the shoulder but Wondering if I should have gotten the black phatom instead.


I'm sure you will love your new trapeze! They are fun,  I leave the flap open most time and it look more casual this way.


----------



## CC collection

Bring her out today!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CC collection said:


> Bring her out today!!
> View attachment 2656786


Such a beautiful bag for a beautiful day


----------



## ceedoan

my one and only celine ridin shotgun today


----------



## Bijouxlady

CC collection said:


> Bring her out today!!
> View attachment 2656786


Oooh! Love the color of your bag! What's it called?


----------



## ibeblessed

missh1973 said:


> I'm sure you will love your new trapeze! They are fun,  I leave the flap open most time and it look more casual this way.



I hope so too! I will share here when it arrives. Can't wait.


----------



## ibeblessed

ceedoan said:


> my one and only celine ridin shotgun today



This color is amazing!! Congrats on this beautiful bag.


----------



## CC collection

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a beautiful bag for a beautiful day




Thanks... She is one of my favorite collection!


----------



## CC collection

Bijouxlady said:


> Oooh! Love the color of your bag! What's it called?




Thanks, this is brown with smooth calf skin.. Love it!


----------



## chetna29

Hi guys , i have been looking for a celine mini luggage from a very long time. i tried barneys, neiman , saks and possibly everywhere i could but couldn't  find the color i wanted . However after weeks of trying , the store in beverly hills has them in few colors , some of them are vermillion , yellow, green and some tri-colored ones , which one do you think would be the best keeping in mind i am looking for a bright color.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chetna29 said:


> Hi guys , i have been looking for a celine mini luggage from a very long time. i tried barneys, neiman , saks and possibly everywhere i could but couldn't  find the color i wanted . However after weeks of trying , the store in beverly hills has them in few colors , some of them are vermillion , yellow, green and some tri-colored ones , which one do you think would be the best keeping in mind i am looking for a bright color.


I would go for red as I have a problem with color transfer issue from using yellow and green bag before. And the vermillion red is gorgeous!!!


----------



## CC collection

Bijouxlady said:


> Oooh! Love the color of your bag! What's it called?



Sorry sorry, Correction!! The bag colour is caramel brown...


----------



## Bijouxlady

CC collection said:


> Sorry sorry, Correction!! The bag colour is caramel brown...


That's what i thought! I wonder if this color is still available?


----------



## Liali

My Céline Mini Luggage in black, silver hardware and I am pretty sure? drummed leather


----------



## ssv003

Liali said:


> My Céline Mini Luggage in black, silver hardware and I am pretty sure? drummed leather




Yes it's drummed leather! We have the same bag  bag twins!  congrats!


----------



## ssv003

Out with my new-to-me Edge today. So in love!


----------



## teddyraph

My Celine in Fuschia .. &#128525;&#128525;this color!


----------



## skippinggirl

My new Box in Plum liege leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

skippinggirl said:


> My new Box in Plum liege leather
> View attachment 2660324


It's the most beautiful color box bag I've ever seen! May I ask how much?


----------



## Idealmama

skippinggirl said:


> My new Box in Plum liege leather
> View attachment 2660324


looks elegant and rare color.  where did you get it?


----------



## skippinggirl

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's the most beautiful color box bag I've ever seen! May I ask how much?




Thank you!  glad I made the right choice. Was choosing between this and the camel, which sadly seemed kind of "flat" on me. It was 2400 incl VAT.



Idealmama said:


> looks elegant and rare color.  where did you get it?




Thanks! I got it from the Rue de Grenelle store in Paris


----------



## taybay30

See post below...


----------



## taybay30

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.



Miffytoki - is the leather around the python navy or black? Also, what is the color name / code for this bag? There is also a calfskin Phantom in the color "azure" that's a solid, bright turquoise, so I'm having trouble finding this bag because that one always comes up.


----------



## Liali

ssv003 said:


> Yes it's drummed leather! We have the same bag  bag twins!  congrats!


Awee yay!!  I love our bags!  may I ask how you take care of the bag? 

It's my first drummed leather one and I would like to use a cleaning & waterproof spray to help the bag maintain its condition .. Just not sure which products are the best for this leather


----------



## unoma

skippinggirl said:


> My new Box in Plum liege leather
> View attachment 2660324



I almost bought this bag:cry::cry: Now regretting why i didn't.
Congrats lady


----------



## hikarupanda

skippinggirl said:


> Thank you!  glad I made the right choice. Was choosing between this and the camel, which sadly seemed kind of "flat" on me. It was 2400 incl VAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I got it from the Rue de Grenelle store in Paris




Oh wow, the bag is much cheaper there than here in the US!! This bag is def on my list. I so wanna buy one with this leather when I go to Europe next Spring!


----------



## mundodabolsa

skippinggirl said:


> My new Box in Plum liege leather



This is so so beautiful. What a rich color. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

out on a summer day #dubai


----------



## phoebenguyen

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.



OMG ((( Ur bag's perfectttttt. I love the color so much  hope that i can get one of these in the Celine store in Paris  *praying..


----------



## skippinggirl

unoma said:


> I almost bought this bag:cry::cry: Now regretting why i didn't.
> Congrats lady



Thank you! oh no i'm hoping you can still get it? it's such a beauty!



hikarupanda said:


> Oh wow, the bag is much cheaper there than  here in the US!! This bag is def on my list. I so wanna buy one with  this leather when I go to Europe next Spring!



Yes definitely buy it in europe it's sooo much cheaper, especially with the VAT refund! just remember to head to the airport early  



mundodabolsa said:


> This is so so beautiful. What a rich color. Thanks for sharing the pic.



thank you! i am looking forward to using it


----------



## miffytoki

taybay30 said:


> Miffytoki - is the leather around the python navy or black? Also, what is the color name / code for this bag? There is also a calfskin Phantom in the color "azure" that's a solid, bright turquoise, so I'm having trouble finding this bag because that one always comes up.



It's black, but it's definitely a cool black that looks like a super dark navy in certain light. It's AZUR and I'm not sure which part of this long number is the code.  06ZU is the last bit, but do you need the numbers/letter before that too?




phoebenguyen said:


> OMG ((( Ur bag's perfectttttt. I love the color so much  hope that i can get one of these in the Celine store in Paris  *praying..



Thanks!! Good luck, I know they had the mini versions for sale in europe!


----------



## missh1973

missh1973 said:


> View attachment 2649598




Forgot to include this one, it was hiding in the corner in my dressing room


----------



## cotonblanc

missh1973 said:


> Forgot to include this one, it was hiding in the corner in my dressing room



Love the Seau. So underrated!


----------



## missh1973

chetna29 said:


> Hi guys , i have been looking for a celine mini luggage from a very long time. i tried barneys, neiman , saks and possibly everywhere i could but couldn't  find the color i wanted . However after weeks of trying , the store in beverly hills has them in few colors , some of them are vermillion , yellow, green and some tri-colored ones , which one do you think would be the best keeping in mind i am looking for a bright color.


Red is classic, it would be forever in.  Yellow and green a bit more fashionable but it could go out dated in a few years....but again you can always rock it! Buy what you like and enjoy!


----------



## Yijingchan

nano... Green navy and black


----------



## yinnie

Relaxing with my large trio in saffron


----------



## elsa_w

My new baby is coming~~Celine Micro Luggage tote in ink blue


----------



## Ilive4bag

Hi All,

I am a newbie who have been lurking for weeks now. I just want to share my new baby. Celine - Mini Luggage in Taupe. I love, love, love it, however it is heavier than I thought.... no regrets though...


----------



## umlm

beautiful. enjoy it


----------



## ssv003

Ilive4bag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie who have been lurking for weeks now. I just want to share my new baby. Celine - Mini Luggage in Taupe. I love, love, love it, however it is heavier than I thought.... no regrets though...




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elsa_w said:


> My new baby is coming~~Celine Micro Luggage tote in ink blue


Very very beautiful


----------



## elsa_w

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very very beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## AdamsMommy

miffytoki said:


> She fits inside perfectly.




Too adorable !!!!


----------



## chetna29

here's mine !  loving it !


----------



## charlotte2008

Does anyone know where I can get one shipped to canada?


----------



## Purselovn

Ilive4bag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie who have been lurking for weeks now. I just want to share my new baby. Celine - Mini Luggage in Taupe. I love, love, love it, however it is heavier than I thought.... no regrets though...




Gosh i love this color. Gorgeous


----------



## Purselovn

elsa_w said:


> My new baby is coming~~Celine Micro Luggage tote in ink blue




This blue is a beauty! Love it


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

WoodstocksFan said:


> My new Luggage-I love it so much!




OMG, that color is to die for!! So beautiful


----------



## umlm

beautiful. congrats


----------



## uniktee

celine micro indigo grained leather


----------



## pursemanik

uniktee said:


> celine micro indigo grained leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677360




I love this indigo blue color! Gratz!


----------



## AdamsMommy

uniktee said:


> celine micro indigo grained leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677360




Love that beautiful blue color !!! Enjoy that lovely bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

uniktee said:


> celine micro indigo grained leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677360


Very nice congrats


----------



## Ndahlhoff

New Belt Bag in Navy


You can wear also as shoulderbag


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing pictures from all angles. How would you describe its weight?


----------



## Ndahlhoff

very easy


1.104 gramm


----------



## umlm

very beautiful bag. congrats


----------



## umlm

fabulous blue Celine. love it


----------



## Yoshi1296

Vertical Cabas Gusset in Praline goatskin


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ndahlhoff said:


> New Belt Bag in Navy
> 
> 
> You can wear also as shoulderbag



woah thats really nice!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ndahlhoff said:


> New Belt Bag in Navy
> 
> 
> You can wear also as shoulderbag


Sooooo beautiful


----------



## ibeblessed

My first Celine. The leather is so soft I'm wondering does anyone know if I should pre-treat it before use?


----------



## loubprincess

Nice color


----------



## Freckles1

Gorgeous. My friend has the black/white when you unzip the sides. She bought it in Monte Carlo two years ago and still hasn't used it!! She's killing me!!!


----------



## anasa

Posted this in the other thread, but I'll add it here too. Keeping it simple with my new Born Free tote!


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

my perfect combination


----------



## Txoceangirl

Ndahlhoff said:


> New Belt Bag in Navy
> 
> 
> You can wear also as shoulderbag


Gorgeous belt bag!  What are the overall dimensions?  Please and thank you.  Crushing for this&#8230;..


----------



## unoma

ibeblessed said:


> My first Celine. The leather is so soft I'm wondering does anyone know if I should pre-treat it before use?



No, dont touch your bag.
No need for that. Enjoy


----------



## bgirl525

My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Freckles1

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334




Beautiful!! Love your shoes too!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## bgirl525

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very beautiful!!!







Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful!! Love your shoes too!!




Thanks so much gals!!


----------



## clbanlaygas

Hi ladies, can someone help me please to check whether this is an authentic Celine phantom..please...pretty please 

http://markavip.com/ae/campaigns/1407cle.html


----------



## Elliespurse

clbanlaygas said:


> Hi ladies, can someone help me please to check whether this is an authentic Celine phantom..please...pretty please
> 
> http://markavip.com/ae/campaigns/1407cle.html



Hi, we have a thread for authentications in the Celine Shopping section here: AUTHENTICATE This Céline *Please read rules and use format in Post #1*

Good luck.


----------



## clbanlaygas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we have a thread for authentications in the Celine Shopping section here: AUTHENTICATE This Céline *Please read rules and use format in Post #1*
> 
> Good luck.


thanks, i have already posted to the link you have provided me. sorry such a newbie


----------



## Chazzsmith

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334


What size is your trapeze?


----------



## bgirl525

Chazzsmith said:


> What size is your trapeze?




It's a size small. I love big bags but this size I love so much and fits me perfectly.


----------



## Chazzsmith

bgirl525 said:


> It's a size small. I love big bags but this size I love so much and fits me perfectly.


Thank you! Could you post a pic inside? Would love to see what can fit? Do you find it heavy?


----------



## alyssalenore

Celine Large Trio in Red


----------



## Fresh123

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/121386331051?nav=SEARCH

Can anybody help me, please? Is this an authentic purse? Thanks!


----------



## bgirl525

Chazzsmith said:


> Thank you! Could you post a pic inside? Would love to see what can fit? Do you find it heavy?




Here's what I am currently carrying and still have a bunch of room. I think any bag after some time gets too heavy on the crook of your arm when my arm gets too tired I just use the shoulder strap. I think it's a relative light bag compared to the Celine mini or Chanel jumbo.


----------



## Chazzsmith

bgirl525 said:


> Here's what I am currently carrying and still have a bunch of room. I think any bag after some time gets too heavy on the crook of your arm when my arm gets too tired I just use the shoulder strap. I think it's a relative light bag compared to the Celine mini or Chanel jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689416
> View attachment 2689417


Thanks so much! This really helped!


----------



## januaryred

I need help! I'm buying a celine trio but I can't decide on what size or colour. The small size is in turquoise and the large size is in violet blue. Any opinions?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

januaryred said:


> I need help! I'm buying a celine trio but I can't decide on what size or colour. The small size is in turquoise and the large size is in violet blue. Any opinions?


Do you have any picture? It will help us making decision =)


----------



## MAGJES

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334



Great Color!  Love the size as well.


----------



## anthrocite_love

Burgundy Celine phantom and his friend Chanel


----------



## LOUKPEACH

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom and his friend Chanel


Love your GST!!!


----------



## Chazzsmith

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom and his friend Chanel


Gorgeous color of the GST! Do you know the color name or product number?


----------



## anthrocite_love

Chazzsmith said:


> Gorgeous color of the GST! Do you know the color name or product number?



thanks so much! Its 14A blue from prefall 2014. Its a greyish cornflower blue in real life. It changes color depending on lighting. You can see my reveal of it in Chanel forum for more pics if you'd like. Another gst in the prefall collection was a gorgeous rich burgundy just like the phantom. I couldn't dare get another burgundy bag when I already have this phantom beauty! Lol


----------



## Chazzsmith

anthrocite_love said:


> thanks so much! Its 14A blue from prefall 2014. Its a greyish cornflower blue in real life. It changes color depending on lighting. You can see my reveal of it in Chanel forum for more pics if you'd like. Another gst in the prefall collection was a gorgeous rich burgundy just like the phantom. I couldn't dare get another burgundy bag when I already have this phantom beauty! Lol


It's gorgeous! Do you find it goes with a lot of different outfits? Do you dress it up and down?


----------



## SplendidThings

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom and his friend Chanel



I'm loving those bag colors! And that GST...speechless!


----------



## SplendidThings

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334


You look great! Love the dress, bag and shoes! Congrats on a great look!


----------



## SplendidThings

skippinggirl said:


> My new Box in Plum liege leather
> View attachment 2660324



Gorgeous!


----------



## SplendidThings

ssv003 said:


> View attachment 2659265
> 
> 
> Out with my new-to-me Edge today. So in love!


One stunning bag! This one is on my list in burgundy or deep wine for the fall.


----------



## anthrocite_love

Chazzsmith said:


> It's gorgeous! Do you find it goes with a lot of different outfits? Do you dress it up and down?



Chazzsmith, thanks so much for your kind comment! Yes, my 14A gst does go with many outfits! Its really like Hermes' "blue jean" color, but the color changes a lot with lighting. Its actually a beautiful neutral color, great alternative to black since it has grey undertones. I find its more of a daytime color and style- so I tend to reserve my Celine phantom for evenings out!


----------



## Chazzsmith

anthrocite_love said:


> Chazzsmith, thanks so much for your kind comment! Yes, my 14A gst does go with many outfits! Its really like Hermes' "blue jean" color, but the color changes a lot with lighting. Its actually a beautiful neutral color, great alternative to black since it has grey undertones. I find its more of a daytime color and style- so I tend to reserve my Celine phantom for evenings out!


I actually like it better than Hermes Blue Jean!
It must be a lot lighter than your Celine!


----------



## anthrocite_love

Chazzsmith said:


> I actually like it better than Hermes Blue Jean!
> It must be a lot lighter than your Celine!





In terms of weight, yes the GST is definitely a lot lighter than the Celine- Love them both so much though!


----------



## Chazzsmith

anthrocite_love said:


> In terms of weight, yes the GST is definitely a lot lighter than the Celine- Love them both so much though!


Yes that's what I meant! Do you find the fabric is easy to clean in side the GST?


----------



## anthrocite_love

Ndahlhoff said:


> New Belt Bag in Navy
> 
> 
> You can wear also as shoulderbag



Wow congrats on this amazing navy belt bag! Does it come in different sizes? Could you post a modeling photo? Is it comfortable to wear as a shoulder bag? The leather on this bag looks absolutely divine and I love the deep rich navy color!


----------



## LibJames

&#128525;


----------



## zvrdorth

this is my recent purchase
I wonder if this color combo is new


----------



## Baglady41

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2689323
> 
> 
> Celine Large Trio in Red



Beautiful picture. Everything is so gorg!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

zvrdorth said:


> this is my recent purchase
> I wonder if this color combo is new


Yes it is new color combo of Fall 2014.


----------



## missjshopaholic

Miss Trapeze went on her first outing this past weekend.  Originally had the Twilly on another bag but thought they made cute match!


----------



## dmiko5

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334




That is a beauty & such a great neutral color.  You'll enjoy her forever.  Many congrats!


----------



## dmiko5

Yoshi1296 said:


> Vertical Cabas Gusset in Praline goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679107




That is TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## Liali

zvrdorth said:


> this is my recent purchase
> I wonder if this color combo is new



What a beautiful color combo, loove it


----------



## jaygurlygurl

In love with my new Micro


----------



## tiffanypowers17

ssv003 said:


> View attachment 2659265
> 
> 
> Out with my new-to-me Edge today. So in love!


Nice!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

bgirl525 said:


> My new and first trapeze - love her! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687333
> View attachment 2687334


Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Loreen said:


> My new micro luggage in orage (to join my tri-coloured trapeze)...


Pretty!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

WoodstocksFan said:


> My new Luggage-I love it so much!


Awesome Color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jaygurlygurl said:


> In love with my new Micro


Classic is a classic!!! Congrats


----------



## Glomble

Hi all, I bought this in a charity shop yesterday, am waiting to see if anyone could authenticate it for me but the main person has declined as it's not an online auction. Does anyone know if this design does indeed exist in Célines history?




Thankyou xx


----------



## Glomble

Glomble said:


> Hi all, I bought this in a charity shop yesterday, am waiting to see if anyone could authenticate it for me but the main person has declined as it's not an online auction. Does anyone know if this design does indeed exist in Célines history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou xx




Sorry; try this;

[url]http://imageshack.com/a/img661/2311/KmeAmU.jpg


----------



## lauangela

Bought this baby today!


----------



## Freckles1

lauangela said:


> Bought this baby today!




Yay!!! That is a great color combo!!


----------



## miffytoki

lauangela said:


> Bought this baby today!



we're twins!! 

&#10084;&#12288;&#10084;&#12288;&#10084;


----------



## Trendz

jaygurlygurl said:


> In love with my new Micro




This is so gorgeous! Black is such a classic. Enjoy your new bag!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lauangela said:


> Bought this baby today!


Amazing color combo. Love love love


----------



## Calibb883

Celine mini luggage in coquelicot


----------



## Calibb883

Celine mini luggage


----------



## Ellenisabellak

My new phantom in Anthracite


----------



## cotonblanc

Ellenisabellak said:


> My new phantom in Anthracite



Beautiful. The contrast suede interior is just stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## rycechica1016

Trapeze Burgundy 2013


----------



## rycechica1016

Micro Vermillion 2014


----------



## Designerhbgirl

rycechica1016 said:


> Trapeze Burgundy 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722891


Beyond beautiful!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> Micro Vermillion 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722892


What a vibrant color for Summer. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Livelovepurse

rycechica1016 said:


> Micro Vermillion 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722892



very beautiful!


----------



## Liali

rycechica1016 said:


> Micro Vermillion 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722892



This color!!


----------



## lollie830

Wanted to share my preloved micro in lipstick thanks to @Nolia!  Exactly what I was looking for: red, micro size, smooth leather and tonal piping.


----------



## Nolia

lollie830 said:


> Wanted to share my preloved micro in lipstick thanks to @Nolia!  Exactly what I was looking for: red, micro size, smooth leather and tonal piping.



She's lovely!! But of course I'm biased hahah.


----------



## Shopanonymous1

zvrdorth said:


> this is my recent purchase
> I wonder if this color combo is new



Twinsies!  My fiancé got this bag for me for my birthday.


----------



## sushiflowercake

I have just received my preloved Celine Micro in Coquelicot today!
Thank Unoma for authenticating the bag!!!


----------



## bagLoVera

I recently got into Celine..wanted to post my collection so far


----------



## jiangjiang

oSHARe said:


> Love the white Phantom! How is it holding up? Must be a pain to keep clean. You probably
> sprayed with leather protector and stuff, but how is the handle part holding up to the stains, if I may ask?



2 year on, the white phantom still looking pretty white. all I use is a soft and slightly damp cloth, surprisingly it takes away most of the dirt.

i'm just very careful with dark clothes ( especially jeans)

a silk scarf wrap around one handle...


----------



## Shopanonymous1

My baby at work with me : )


----------



## Freckles1

bagLoVera said:


> I recently got into Celine..wanted to post my collection so far




Beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

sushiflowercake said:


> I have just received my preloved Celine Micro in Coquelicot today!
> Thank Unoma for authenticating the bag!!!




Awesome color


----------



## bagLoVera

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ibeblessed

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732421
> 
> 
> My baby at work with me : )



Love this what size is it?


----------



## ShakeraR

rycechica1016 said:


> Micro Vermillion 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722892


Lovely colour


----------



## Shopanonymous1

ibeblessed said:


> Love this what size is it?




It's a Mini.  I'm so excited!  This is my first Celine,  and I am completely addicted now!


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Shopanonymous1 said:


> It's a Mini.  I'm so excited!  This is my first Celine,  and I am completely addicted now!




They also have a Micro in that color too.


----------



## imlvholic

My Black large TRIO is always with me on my travels, the most versatile bag in my collection. 
Sydney, Australia


----------



## januaryred

Violet Blue Trio


----------



## UPandUP

Just purchased my first Celine! I love how fabulous the Celine girl is, and I want to be one of them!  This clutch was a great deal on Yoogis yesterday. $295 w/10% off promo = $265! I am not sure I will keep her bc I'm afraid the pony hair won't hold up well over time ... But I'll probably be too in love to send her back ... Would love to hear what y'all think!


----------



## imlvholic

UPandUP said:


> Just purchased my first Celine! I love how fabulous the Celine girl is, and I want to be one of them!  This clutch was a great deal on Yoogis yesterday. $295 w/10% off promo = $265! I am not sure I will keep her bc I'm afraid the pony hair won't hold up well over time ... But I'll probably be too in love to send her back ... Would love to hear what y'all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734210


So beautiful, keep it!!!


----------



## Freckles1

My caramel mini


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2734469
> 
> My caramel mini


Love this shade of Celine. Thank you for sharing


----------



## cclady

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2734469
> 
> My caramel mini




Wow this is very nice, a nice neutral. Is this for this fall season? Where did you get it?


----------



## tatertot

My new Phantom


----------



## SpringandMercer

Ellenisabellak said:


> My new phantom in Anthracite


Absolutely gorg! I have a grey one that I cannot put down, but your color is tempting me to take a look at it at the Celine on Madison. Congrats on the beautiful phantom, is lovely.


----------



## SpringandMercer

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732421
> 
> 
> My baby at work with me : )


The tri-color minis are so beautiful, congrats on such a great bag, you will definitely be hooked if you like it; once you go Celine, you don't want any other designer for bags, I promise.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

tatertot said:


> My new Phantom


OMG, absolutely gorgeous bag! Love the color -- congratulations!


----------



## loubprincess

tatertot said:


> My new Phantom




Love it. I have a suede/leather phantom in indigo


----------



## LVLux

tatertot said:


> My new Phantom


Beyond Lush!!!!


----------



## Jadpe

My python box in the Céline Montaigne store


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jadpe said:


> My python box in the Céline Montaigne store


Nice shot


----------



## Hipployta

All these photos are looking lovely


----------



## Shopanonymous1

SpringandMercer said:


> The tri-color minis are so beautiful, congrats on such a great bag, you will definitely be hooked if you like it; once you go Celine, you don't want any other designer for bags, I promise.




Thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Jadpe said:


> My python box in the Céline Montaigne store


Beautiful! Love this red!


----------



## bagLoVera

I love everyone's bags!


----------



## Sammyjoe

tatertot said:


> My new Phantom



Its looks delish!!


----------



## tatertot

Designerhbgirl said:


> OMG, absolutely gorgeous bag! Love the color -- congratulations!





loubprincess said:


> Love it. I have a suede/leather phantom in indigo





LVLux said:


> Beyond Lush!!!!





Sammyjoe said:


> Its looks delish!!



Thank you so much ladies I have not stopped carrying her since she arrived:shame: I haven't been this head over heels for a bag in quite a long time.


----------



## kimchikisses

Finally got my mom's and my first Celines! We're super in love! We have a mommy and baby bag combo. Lol.

My mom got the Micro Luggage in Souris

Mine's the Nano in Dune


----------



## Shopanonymous1

kimchikisses said:


> Finally got my mom's and my first Celines! We're super in love! We have a mommy and baby bag combo. Lol.
> 
> My mom got the Micro Luggage in Souris
> 
> Mine's the Nano in Dune
> 
> View attachment 2738767




Love those colors!  Congrats!


----------



## 18busy

kimchikisses said:


> Finally got my mom's and my first Celines! We're super in love! We have a mommy and baby bag combo. Lol.
> 
> My mom got the Micro Luggage in Souris
> 
> Mine's the Nano in Dune
> 
> View attachment 2738767


awww thats so sweeet and cuteee! congrats  love those bags!!


----------



## 18busy

miffytoki said:


> My pup was ready to help with my new trapeze!


cute puppy and lovely bagggg! is that mini?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kimchikisses said:


> Finally got my mom's and my first Celines! We're super in love! We have a mommy and baby bag combo. Lol.
> 
> My mom got the Micro Luggage in Souris
> 
> Mine's the Nano in Dune
> 
> View attachment 2738767


Love both your bags. They are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing and congrats


----------



## j18

kimchikisses said:


> Finally got my mom's and my first Celines! We're super in love! We have a mommy and baby bag combo. Lol.
> 
> My mom got the Micro Luggage in Souris
> 
> Mine's the Nano in Dune
> 
> View attachment 2738767



Gorgeous! Such a beautiful little duo


----------



## shirleyc

My latest purchase, beige with fuchsia piping, with her older sister


----------



## cassiecc

First post here! So happy with my new Celine Mini in Beige with midnight blue handles. I just love how the blue comes out during the day &#128525; This just might be the first of many future Céline purchases! &#128525;


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Took my baby to work ...second time she's actually out ...... coquelicot


----------



## pursegirl789

My first Celine Nano vermilion


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cassiecc said:


> First post here! So happy with my new Celine Mini in Beige with midnight blue handles. I just love how the blue comes out during the day &#128525; This just might be the first of many future Céline purchases! &#128525;





pursegirl789 said:


> My first Celine Nano vermilion



OMG You both have got the Goatskin Celine! So so beautiful. Love love. I wish Celine makes all Black Micro in Goatskin soon. Congrats to both of you and thank you for sharing


----------



## LVLux

So Many Gorgeous Pics-Love them all!!! Here are a few pics from this week&#8230; Cassiecc we are Bag Twins


----------



## cassiecc

Yes LVLux we are bag twins! Love it!&#128525;


----------



## 18busy

my celine nano in yellow  but not sure whether it was a right decision


----------



## lulilu

18busy said:


> my celine nano in yellow  but not sure whether it was a right decision



it was a great decision!  love it and it looks great on you!


----------



## Une_passante

18busy said:


> my celine nano in yellow  but not sure whether it was a right decision


Gorgeous bag! brightens your whole outfit 
what are you unsure of? The style, the size, the color, the material?


----------



## Alex celineseau

Please help verify! This is a blue suede Celine Seau.  Seller says its from a high end retailer. She has great reviews and sells many goods from high end retailer.   Shoes, bags, etc.

She says it was a floor model....

Did Celine even make a Seau bag all blue suede?
Should the imprint be gold stamped.  Seems like rules are different when the bag is suede.

Please help!


----------



## Alex celineseau

2 more pics of Seau bag


----------



## Une_passante

Alex celineseau said:


> View attachment 2742056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pics of Seau bag


Alex,

you will be better off by posting in the Authentication thread


----------



## Alex celineseau

I know I know!  I can't find it , this is my first time posting, so confused, just pleased I got the pics uploaded correctly, please help me find the authentication thread!


----------



## Une_passante

Alex celineseau said:


> I know I know!  I can't find it , this is my first time posting, so confused, just pleased I got the pics uploaded correctly, please help me find the authentication thread!


I see that you posted in the correct thread. Perfect! Unoma is great and she will answer you as soon as she can. Maybe Coton blanc will stop by and give his opinion.
Unfortunately, I am quite new to Celine myself so I am afraid I can't help you : (


----------



## Alex celineseau

Hey guys,

Sorry for using the wrong thread  for authentication.

Update:.  Unoma said the blue suede Celine seau I bought, is authentic!  I love a bucket bag and this one is so gorgeous.  Feel like totally scored an awesome find.  This was after losing one on bluefly, a  Black seau smooth leather was selling for 1650.  I bought it and then received an email that they didn't have it.  Soooooo mad.  Then I turned to eBay bought this blue seau( see above pics) for 800.00 without a clue of what I was stepping into ( fake bags galore ) and totally scored an authentic, never used blue suede seau ( that I like better) for half the price! Dreams do come true.

Post pics of bag in action (in correct thread) soon

So the problem is I live in Seattle, rain rain rain on the suede, so how do I care for IT??? Oh yeah and I have three kids under 5, so I really need to protect it....

Thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

My new Gray Felt Phantom and a picture of my small but happy Celine family!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> My new Gray Felt Phantom and a picture of my small but happy Celine family!
> 
> View attachment 2744752
> 
> View attachment 2744753


Beautiful collection and big thing starts from small beginning ^^. Thank you for sharing


----------



## looking4bags

Hi - I am new to Celine and am deciding on my first pre loved Celine small phantom luggage.  The choices avail to me is the a black suede phantom or a beige calfskin phZntom both in small.  I own a chloe marcie in a nut color so thought I'd go with black for my first celine.  Thing is I'm really concerned with it being suede.  As I have a huge credit to apply towards my purchase as it's through a reputable online site, these two are currently the options available to me.

Leaning towards black but unsure on sure material... Help?!?!?


----------



## looking4bags

My two options i need help!


----------



## loubprincess

I would go with beige. I have a indigo blue suede phantom and the bag is lovely but I do have to baby it because it is suede.


----------



## looking4bags

I live in CA so not too worried about the weather being a factor.  My concern is being able to wear it all year round and weather black suede would be wearable through your the year.  Also having 2 rambunctious boys wonder if it's low maintenance.  Sounds like its a higher maintenance material?  Thanks.


----------



## Rairai7

Can anyone please help me?
Is this feline authentic? I just want to get it confirmed before I pay!
Please help  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121428532824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Rairai7

*celine even sorry!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

looking4bags said:


> View attachment 2747340
> View attachment 2747341
> 
> 
> My two options i need help!


+1 for Beige. More versatile


----------



## seriouslypetite

This is my Celine Trapeze in red leather with suede sides in small.  Brought this lovely souvenir back from Paris in this May.    I love how I can tuck in the sides and have a different look (almost like the Celine Edge).


----------



## seriouslypetite

rycechica1016 said:


> Trapeze Burgundy 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722891


I love the burgundy. wonderful for fall!


----------



## seriouslypetite

rycechica1016 said:


> Micro Vermillion 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722892


Also love your red luggage.  You have all my fave colors


----------



## hurtzsnow

kcarmona said:


> My new Gray Felt Phantom and a picture of my small but happy Celine family!
> 
> View attachment 2744752
> 
> View attachment 2744753



Is this celine phantom grey tote from the latest 2014 fall collection ?
Im planning to get one too!
Can you post more pictures as im trying to compare between the current and the one from 2013 fall? 

Is this grey much darker from the one from 2013 fall ?


----------



## ecargual

Going out for girls' talk with my knot clutch and chanel-style-like fashion ring


----------



## Yoshi1296

My mini collection of black and gold accessories!


----------



## hurtzsnow

Yoshi1296 said:


> My mini collection of black and gold accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749354



Is the wallet also from celine?


----------



## Yoshi1296

hurtzsnow said:


> Is the wallet also from celine?




No the wallet is from Louis Vuitton. It's called the Dauphine wallet.


----------



## rycechica1016

seriouslypetite said:


> Also love your red luggage.  You have all my fave colors







seriouslypetite said:


> I love the burgundy. wonderful for fall!




thank you!&#9786;&#65039;&#128151;


----------



## kcarmona

hurtzsnow said:


> Is this celine phantom grey tote from the latest 2014 fall collection ?
> Im planning to get one too!
> Can you post more pictures as im trying to compare between the current and the one from 2013 fall?
> 
> Is this grey much darker from the one from 2013 fall ?




Here you go! I believe it's from the 2014 collection. It's definitely darker than the 2013, and more heathered? in my opinion. The third picture is the most accurate in terms of color. Hope I could help!


----------



## yoonum

My latest purchase!  fell in love with it when i saw it at the store.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase!  fell in love with it when i saw it at the store.


Love your Belt bag, so gorgeous! Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## PurseChick77

My new to me Celine......


----------



## Designerhbgirl

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase!  fell in love with it when i saw it at the store.


So pretty!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

PurseChick77 said:


> My new to me Celine......


Oh how nice!


----------



## Une_passante

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase!  fell in love with it when i saw it at the store.


Congrats on your gorgeous bag. Love the pink trims


----------



## meganka

ecargual said:


> Going out for girls' talk with my knot clutch and chanel-style-like fashion ring
> View attachment 2749351



I really love the knot clutch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patchydel

My new to me Celine bag that Unoma helped me authenticate 
It's also my first Celine and first premium designer purchase!


----------



## ecargual

meganka said:


> I really love the knot clutch! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks.

So sad that the knot clutch was a seasonal item. If I knew the knot clutch was only out for one season, I would have bought one more, probably in black.


----------



## unoma

patchydel said:


> My new to me Celine bag that Unoma helped me authenticate
> It's also my first Celine and first premium designer purchase!



Congrats


----------



## PurseChick77

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh how nice!


Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

patchydel said:


> My new to me Celine bag that Unoma helped me authenticate
> It's also my first Celine and first premium designer purchase!


Classic and beautiful. Congrats on your great find and thank you for sharing


----------



## cassiecc

patchydel said:


> My new to me Celine bag that Unoma helped me authenticate
> It's also my first Celine and first premium designer purchase!



You can never go wrong with black! Congrats!


----------



## patchydel

unoma said:


> Congrats





LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic and beautiful. Congrats on your great find and thank you for sharing





cassiecc said:


> You can never go wrong with black! Congrats!



Thank you, and thank you again unoma!
I'd been wanting this bag for about two years, so I thought if it had been that long, I should just take the plunge


----------



## aa12

shirleyc said:


> My latest purchase, beige with fuchsia piping, with her older sister



Absolutely gorgeous! Do you mind me asking how much the beige luggage bag was and where you purchased it?

Thank you!


----------



## Virgo83

My first Celine purchase 

Celine drummed leather mini luggage bag in Dune.  the perfect color for me. It's huge, I use everyday even for uni. Just love it.


----------



## classic71

My three weeks old black Phantom luggage! Totally in Love! &#9825;!!


----------



## classic71

Sorry! Can not seem to upload pictures from my mobile Phone! ?? I will try later.


----------



## classic71

And some more....


----------



## classic71

......


----------



## classic71

Last one!......


----------



## classic71

I bought this beauty in Antwerp, Belgium.at boutique Houben. is the large size. Special thanks to my s.a Sylvie. She is the best ever!


----------



## kiwipat

Lovely bags


----------



## shirleyc

aa12 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Do you mind me asking how much the beige luggage bag was and where you purchased it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Not at all! I purchased it at Barney's in Boston and it was $3600


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Virgo83 said:


> My first Celine purchase
> 
> Celine drummed leather mini luggage bag in Dune.  the perfect color for me. It's huge, I use everyday even for uni. Just love it.


Beautiful Dune! Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So sad that the knot clutch was a seasonal item. If I knew the knot clutch was only out for one season, I would have bought one more, probably in black.



I almost got the black one with natural pythons sides at the last Friends & Family! Kicking myself that I didn't get it. It was on 65% off!


----------



## ohitbejasmine

newest addition


----------



## ninjanna

My sister just returned from Paris and managed to get me the luggage micro in dune! I'm so happy!  it's so beautiful! My first Celine bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2754142
> View attachment 2754145
> 
> 
> My sister just returned from Paris and managed to get me the luggage micro in dune! I'm so happy!  it's so beautiful! My first Celine bag


Love at first sight wasn't it? So beautiful congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## aa12

shirleyc said:


> Not at all! I purchased it at Barney's in Boston and it was $3600



Thank you so much! Do you have a sales associate who helped you that you could recommend?


----------



## shirleyc

aa12 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you have a sales associate who helped you that you could recommend?




PM'ed you!


----------



## rea11yb0red

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2754142
> View attachment 2754145
> 
> 
> My sister just returned from Paris and managed to get me the luggage micro in dune! I'm so happy!  it's so beautiful! My first Celine bag




Great choice!  Congrats on your first bag.


----------



## ferrip

Jadpe said:


> My python box in the Céline Montaigne store



That box is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ~Angela~

Taupe Phantom I purchased today, hope I made the right choice...the leather seems a bit structured. Will it soften over time?


----------



## Love.CoCo

How can you delete a post on here please? Via mobile app &#128514;


----------



## Love.CoCo

Mini Luggage Grained Fluo Orange
A bday surprise from my bf! I'm in love! &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## hermesBB

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Arvuitton

My Phantom and buggie keeping me sane during finals week!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Arvuitton said:


> My Phantom and buggie keeping me sane during finals week!
> 
> View attachment 2759162


The Phantom and a Monster wow!!! Love love. Thank you for sharing


----------



## CSbaglvr

Have you gals with Dune coloured bags had any issues with denim stains? 

I have the micro and every time I carry it on my arm I seem to notice some colour transfer. I've been successful in removing it with baby wipes before but this time there's a particularly stubborn spot on that piece that attaches the handle to the bag - I'm not sure what to do!!


----------



## pepita_anne

CSbaglvr said:


> Have you gals with Dune coloured bags had any issues with denim stains?
> 
> I have the micro and every time I carry it on my arm I seem to notice some colour transfer. I've been successful in removing it with baby wipes before but this time there's a particularly stubborn spot on that piece that attaches the handle to the bag - I'm not sure what to do!!




So far none at all.


----------



## carlinha

*Micro Luggage in Beige (Taupe) smooth leather with fluo pink contrast piping and lining
* 
*(FW 2014)
*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *Micro Luggage in Beige (Taupe) smooth leather with fluo pink contrast piping and lining
> *
> *(FW 2014)
> *




So stunning C!!! I can't wait to pick mine up!!!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So stunning C!!! I can't wait to pick mine up!!!



thanks babe i can't wait to be twinsies too!!!!


----------



## labellusting

My gorgeous Celine Luggage! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

carlinha said:


> *Micro Luggage in Beige (Taupe) smooth leather with fluo pink contrast piping and lining
> *
> *(FW 2014)
> *


So pretty! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Virgo83

CSbaglvr said:


> Have you gals with Dune coloured bags had any issues with denim stains?
> 
> I have the micro and every time I carry it on my arm I seem to notice some colour transfer. I've been successful in removing it with baby wipes before but this time there's a particularly stubborn spot on that piece that attaches the handle to the bag - I'm not sure what to do!!



I had some stains on the back of my bag, and I think it was from my black jeans. But managed to clean them with baby wipes.


----------



## Virgo83

labellusting said:


> My gorgeous Celine Luggage! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2763984
> View attachment 2763989


Sexy color


----------



## Virgo83

carlinha said:


> *Micro Luggage in Beige (Taupe) smooth leather with fluo pink contrast piping and lining
> *
> *(FW 2014)
> *


sO beautiful .. love the pink piping!


----------



## Hipployta

The only Winter 2015 bag to catch my eye....it has come home


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hipployta said:


> The only Winter 2015 bag to catch my eye....it has come home


OMG another one? I'm so jealous. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## RackFanatic

I'm in love with the 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
latest arrivals to my Celine family. The Blade is very versatile - I can wear it tucked under my shoulder or as a crossbody for more casual days.


----------



## hanayo

carlinha said:


> *Micro Luggage in Beige (Taupe) smooth leather with fluo pink contrast piping and lining
> *
> *(FW 2014)
> *



Ok I think I just fell in love at first sight  
Is that the official color name? Congrats, major bag envy!!!


----------



## lulilu

RackFanatic said:


> I'm in love with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767957
> View attachment 2767958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest arrivals to my Celine family. The Blade is very versatile - I can wear it tucked under my shoulder or as a crossbody for more casual days.



I'd love to see a cross body modeling photo!!!


----------



## sloomst

labellusting said:


> My gorgeous Celine Luggage! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2763984
> View attachment 2763989


So beautiful! I've been looking for a perfect red bag for ages. This looks


----------



## Jujuanne

My souvenir from Paris when I was there for my honeymoon in March. Bought it from Galeries Lafayette straight after the lady looking at it put it down &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jujuanne said:


> My souvenir from Paris when I was there for my honeymoon in March. Bought it from Galeries Lafayette straight after the lady looking at it put it down &#128516;&#128516;
> View attachment 2771573


You made the right choice. It's very beautiful. Congrats and thank you from sharing


----------



## humourhu

labellusting said:


> My gorgeous Celine Luggage! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2763984
> View attachment 2763989



OMG, love this one! Is it vermillion?


----------



## shoepursemomma

My Celine trapeze


----------



## shoepursemomma

Hipployta said:


> The only Winter 2015 bag to catch my eye....it has come home




Your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## SpringandMercer

18busy said:


> my celine nano in yellow  but not sure whether it was a right decision



It's a beautiful nano, you definitely made the right decision, and it looks great on you!


----------



## Anna1

Jujuanne said:


> My souvenir from Paris when I was there for my honeymoon in March. Bought it from Galeries Lafayette straight after the lady looking at it put it down &#128516;&#128516;
> View attachment 2771573




It's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shoepursemomma said:


> My Celine trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772196


Love your Souris Trapeze. Thank you for sharing


----------



## LVLux

Not mine yet but have it on hold- love the color if it is truly a wine color/ light blue interior but just keep thinking I would prefer a shoulder or crossbody style bag???


----------



## shoepursemomma

Trapeze vs my Antigona lol love them both.


----------



## Giochloe

My Celine Mini bag  tricolour from Fall 2014...


----------



## oh so chic

shoepursemomma said:


> Trapeze vs my Antigona lol love them both.



Gorgeous bags!!! Love both colors &#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Giochloe said:


> My Celine Mini bag  tricolour from Fall 2014...


This is so beautiful. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## faylouise

Hi everyone, I dont often post but I have just got back from Paris where I bought my first ever Celine 
Can I introduce you to my new pocket bag...


----------



## Lena186

faylouise said:


> Hi everyone, I dont often post but I have just got back from Paris where I bought my first ever Celine
> Can I introduce you to my new pocket bag...



Beautiful! Congrats


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LOUKPEACH

faylouise said:


> Hi everyone, I dont often post but I have just got back from Paris where I bought my first ever Celine
> Can I introduce you to my new pocket bag...


Wow very beautiful color combo. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## faylouise

Thanks Loukpeach and Lena186!


----------



## rebeccagood

celine.com/en/collections/winter/bags/mini-luggage-handbag-multicolour-nubuck-calfskin/165213WSB.06BB

Just bought this bag! It is from the Winter Collection and I am obsessed! It was so tough to get as I am from Australia and don't live in a city where they stock Celine but I finally managed to pay over the phone and it is being shipped to me!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rebeccagood said:


> celine.com/en/collections/winter/bags/mini-luggage-handbag-multicolour-nubuck-calfskin/165213WSB.06BB
> 
> Just bought this bag! It is from the Winter Collection and I am obsessed! It was so tough to get as I am from Australia and don't live in a city where they stock Celine but I finally managed to pay over the phone and it is being shipped to me!


Congrats. It's a very beautiful bag


----------



## bernacular

Celine gourmette & violet blue reg trio


----------



## hasana

bernacular said:


> View attachment 2777076
> 
> 
> Celine gourmette & violet blue reg trio


Love that gourmette!! Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## bernacular

Not at all. I was worried about jean color transfer or water marks but it doesn't absorb any of those &#128516; so happy to have found it.  I just clean it with anti bacterial wipes before storing so it's always good to go & always looks new &#128522;


----------



## homiegal

Loving my first Celine Luggage


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I saw this bag in person it is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## WastedHours

Hi there!


Here is my collection of Celine bags!
The first I owned is the Phantom luggage 
casimages.com/i/141014111212766835.jpghttp://www.casimages.com/i/141014111212766835.jpg

Then the famous classic box


----------



## WastedHours

Hi there !

Here is my collection of Celine bags :



The luggage phantom in croc leather
 

The famous classic box
A vintage celine bag in navy blue


----------



## WastedHours

I'm sorry it seems that I have some problems to attach pictures


----------



## Lena186

homiegal said:


> Loving my first Celine Luggage
> View attachment 2778654



We are bag twins, love mine too. Enjoy her




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Lena186 said:


> We are bag twins, love mine too. Enjoy her
> View attachment 2779405
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


What a fun color. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got the new Winter 2014 Gingham Trio bag! In love!!


----------



## Yuki85

Lena186 said:


> We are bag twins, love mine too. Enjoy her
> View attachment 2779405
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I have the same one!! LOL


----------



## Lena186

LOUKPEACH said:


> What a fun color. Thank you for sharing



Thank you dear


Yuki85 said:


> I have the same one!! LOL



Guess that makes us triplets then &#128516;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bagLoVera

CSbaglvr said:


> Have you gals with Dune coloured bags had any issues with denim stains?
> 
> I have the micro and every time I carry it on my arm I seem to notice some colour transfer. I've been successful in removing it with baby wipes before but this time there's a particularly stubborn spot on that piece that attaches the handle to the bag - I'm not sure what to do!!



I read in this forum that people use Bick 4 leather conditioner to get out color transfer. I got color transfer all over the back of my fluo pink and used it and it worked! I bought it from Amazon. I hope this helps, my bag is drummed leather by the way.


----------



## ohreallyally

This is my second Celine. My first was a black luggage which is my favorite bag. Last weekend I decided to get the tan phantom that I had been wanting. However, I've only used it 3 times and already am noticing that there is a stain from my black denim on it. Is there anything that I can put on the bag as a protector? I read on here that some people have used the Bic, but is this okay for a light tan? Thank you!


----------



## principessa24

My first Celine bag!  Pebbled leather Mini in Dune color.

Similar question to above poster - how do you all protect your bags?  Ladies in NYC, do you take it to be treated at Leather Spa or some place similar before carrying it?


----------



## nakedyogurt

My new to me Celine phantom in midnight with pebbled leather. Been eyeing this bag since a couple of years back but can't seem    get over how huge it looks on me. I'm glad I got it preloved as it has softened to the way I like it to be. As this is the older version, the wings flap out like crazy and I love it!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ohreallyally said:


> This is my second Celine. My first was a black luggage which is my favorite bag. Last weekend I decided to get the tan phantom that I had been wanting. However, I've only used it 3 times and already am noticing that there is a stain from my black denim on it. Is there anything that I can put on the bag as a protector? I read on here that some people have used the Bic, but is this okay for a light tan? Thank you!


So pretty. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## meithemeow




----------



## LOUKPEACH

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780646


Very nice. Thank you for sharing


----------



## meithemeow

Soft and supple Fuchsia trio &#128525;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## meithemeow

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing




Thanks dear, you're most welcome. 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## homiegal

Yep we are. Hope you are enjoy yours too xx



Lena186 said:


> We are bag twins, love mine too. Enjoy her
> View attachment 2779405
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Appa

Please authenticate this Celine trapeze:
Item: Celine Trapeze all leather / taupe
Seller: Ebay
Serial Number: S-GA-1123
Please check the pictures ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Celine-Trapeze-Bag-/131310960847?nma=true&si=IOfvnfw50I9Rz7zztNM1NdBAwRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## missjshopaholic

Double trouble with my large Trio in sunflower and my zip wallet!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missjshopaholic said:


> Double trouble with my large Trio in sunflower and my zip wallet!


Your Sunflower Trio is so bright and beautiful!


----------



## Ilgin




----------



## rea11yb0red

Today marks my bag's first birthday!  Celine has held up very well. I haven't treated my bag but I do keep it stuffed flat and in its dust bag when not in use.  There has been no slouching either. I'm still in love with her . Here she is at Boeing's family day. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Instagram: spiffyandthrifty


----------



## chency

I am waiting patiently for my new mini luggage... I just can't wait! It's so special! Love the color combo!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rea11yb0red said:


> Today marks my bag's first birthday!  Celine has held up very well. I haven't treated my bag but I do keep it stuffed flat and in its dust bag when not in use.  There has been no slouching either. I'm still in love with her . Here she is at Boeing's family day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787664
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: spiffyandthrifty


Such a beautiful shot.


----------



## pursegirl789

Vermilion nano...


----------



## kcarmona

Spazzolato Clutch in Wine!


----------



## kcarmona

pursegirl789 said:


> Vermilion nano...




WOW I'm in love with this bag and love the twillys on it! So pretty


----------



## Hoangie915

My mean Celine! Picked this beauty up from soho this weekend! So glad I held out for this color (:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hoangie915 said:


> My mean Celine! Picked this beauty up from soho this weekend! So glad I held out for this color (:


Love this Dune Nano


----------



## LaureW

Went to Paris a week ago and finally bought the bag of my dreams!!


----------



## Freckles1

LaureW said:


> Went to Paris a week ago and finally bought the bag of my dreams!!




Beautiful, elegant, classy. Perfect


----------



## Yoshi1296

LaureW said:


> Went to Paris a week ago and finally bought the bag of my dreams!!




Oh WOW that looks so gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ccxlyn

xx please read rules - no one can sell/advertise on tPF


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

Seeing them minis/nanos isn't helping me with my colour dilemma.. lol Lovely Celines, ladies!


----------



## rea11yb0red

LaureW said:


> Went to Paris a week ago and finally bought the bag of my dreams!!




Congrats!!  Great choice.


----------



## Johnnygaga

Hi guys I thought I will share my celine collections here . 2 Cabas n a box. Just a small collection but  feeling accomplished when I got my hands on the fall 2013 black box last year!


----------



## pepsimax

New Beige Box in Python:


----------



## pepsimax

Another photo:


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Absolutely sublime. Céline should make the skate slip-ons in that exact skin! Congratulations.


----------



## hikarupanda

Johnnygaga said:


> Hi guys I thought I will share my celine collections here . 2 Cabas n a box. Just a small collection but  feeling accomplished when I got my hands on the fall 2013 black box last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800794







pepsimax said:


> Another photo:





Love both of these box bags!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:


> ^^ Absolutely sublime. Céline should make the skate slip-ons in that exact skin! Congratulations.



Can they hire you? That would be perfect.


----------



## Kfoorya2

rea11yb0red said:


> Today marks my bag's first birthday!  Celine has held up very well. I haven't treated my bag but I do keep it stuffed flat and in its dust bag when not in use.  There has been no slouching either. I'm still in love with her . Here she is at Boeing's family day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787664
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: spiffyandthrifty




Lovely bag and nice picture


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pepsimax said:


> New Beige Box in Python:


Love your boxes


----------



## Rachyl

I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color! 

Finally.


----------



## Rachyl

I am new to Celine. Anyone knows how to take care of the bag? Any advice?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Rachyl said:


> I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color!
> 
> Finally.


This is absolutely beautiful


----------



## rea11yb0red

Rachyl said:


> I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.




Congrats!!  Gorgeous color.


----------



## Rachyl

rea11yb0red said:


> Congrats!!  Gorgeous color.


Thank you!


----------



## kvtindc

Rachyl said:


> I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color!
> 
> Finally.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## loubprincess

Lovely


----------



## Paris75

My contribution : Trapeze Palmeleto in Taupe.


----------



## lilpolliwolli

Rachyl said:


> I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.




This color is amazing. I got the nano in this color and I'm loving it! 

The trapeze looks so good makes me want one too!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Paris75 said:


> My contribution : Trapeze Palmeleto in Taupe.




I think I need this bag!  Love that it's all leather and that it's a rich beautiful neutral color.


----------



## LVLux

Stunning-Love the Deep Blue!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Paris75 said:


> My contribution : Trapeze Palmeleto in Taupe.


Glamorous!!!


----------



## fresher

New purchase.....I really love nano!! Love its weight and size!!!!!


----------



## IrisCole

Rachyl said:


> I have finally got my first celine bag in awesome color!
> 
> Finally.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## cclady

fresher said:


> New purchase.....I really love nano!! Love its weight and size!!!!!




Beautiful bag, Love the color combo!


----------



## yinnie

I went shopping with my saffron trio and brought home a new sibling :sly::sly:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

fresher said:


> New purchase.....I really love nano!! Love its weight and size!!!!!


OH MY GOD! Such an extraordinary!


----------



## eggpudding

My indigo nano &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## hikarupanda

After almost a year, I finally got my HG!!! Brick liege calf box bag from Fall 2014!! I've been wanting a box bag since last year, finally I found a leather type and a color that I love and super versatile!! I'm already thinking about the color and leather type for my next box bag!! I'm thinking my next box will be of a bright color!


----------



## electrikdreams

Lovely! I think that the colour and leather type of your box are a good match.


----------



## hikarupanda

electrikdreams said:


> Lovely! I think that the colour and leather type of your box are a good match.




Thanks! That's what I thought too!


----------



## loubprincess

Egg pudding. That's a beauty


----------



## sugarcoatd

eggpudding said:


> My indigo nano &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807300




That's a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## eggpudding

loubprincess said:


> Egg pudding. That's a beauty





sugarcoatd said:


> That's a beautiful bag! Congrats!



Thanks ladies!  I love it, the color is a little more purple IRL than the pic shows.


----------



## mishimishix

fresher said:


> New purchase.....I really love nano!! Love its weight and size!!!!!



I'm usually not a fan of multi-colored nano but this is such a gorgeous combo! Congrats!!!


----------



## lulilu

great color for a box bag!


----------



## hikarupanda

Thx lulilu!


----------



## miazfryer

hikarupanda said:


> After almost a year, I finally got my HG!!! Brick liege calf box bag from Fall 2014!! I've been wanting a box bag since last year, finally I found a leather type and a color that I love and super versatile!! I'm already thinking about the color and leather type for my next box bag!! I'm thinking my next box will be of a bright color!
> 
> View attachment 2807306
> View attachment 2807307
> View attachment 2807308


Hello, I have a Celine box just like yours and I could not find the serial number inside my bag!  I was wondering if you could find yours and let me know where it locates   I might have just missed it somehow


----------



## hikarupanda

^ I'm actually not sure either. I think I found it embossed on the leather inside the zipped pocket when I touched it. But I'm wondering if other box owners could confirm too!


----------



## yupi

this is my new celine trapeze in orange python


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yupi said:


> this is my new celine trapeze in orange python


So fancy


----------



## Couture_CL

Don't know why The Edge bag is not getting so much love but I love it! Turns out to be the most functional and practical bag of all the different Celines I own. (This is the original large size I believe)


----------



## SCI

My new love


----------



## Kwinni

Couture_CL said:


> Don't know why The Edge bag is not getting so much love but I love it! Turns out to be the most functional and practical bag of all the different Celines I own. (This is the original large size I believe)




I agree, my Edge is my favorite bag.


----------



## armcandy66

Couture_CL said:


> Don't know why The Edge bag is not getting so much love but I love it! Turns out to be the most functional and practical bag of all the different Celines I own. (This is the original large size I believe)




I agree I love my Edge bag too&#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

armcandy66 said:


> I agree I love my Edge bag too&#128525;


Gorgeous


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Couture_CL said:


> Don't know why The Edge bag is not getting so much love but I love it! Turns out to be the most functional and practical bag of all the different Celines I own. (This is the original large size I believe)


I think the Edge is a beautiful bag.  I think it's understated but still very interesting.  I've seen a couple in person but the issue I think is the colour ranges can be a bit strange for the style.  I think the brown and black look gorgeous!


----------



## seleena

Couture_CL said:


> Don't know why The Edge bag is not getting so much love but I love it! Turns out to be the most functional and practical bag of all the different Celines I own. (This is the original large size I believe)




I just purchased this bag in medium (same colour too I think) and your picture has me even more excited for it to arrive!


----------



## kyj77

My new Trapeze &#128516;


----------



## yinnie

Beautiful trapeze! The red really stands out!


----------



## bernacular




----------



## LOUKPEACH

bernacular said:


> View attachment 2818424


Very beautiful Trio!


----------



## dengel81

My husband bought this beauty yesterday at the Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills. I was debating between the smooth leather and textured one, ended up getting the textured leather. Love it!


----------



## flassh

My tri nano, one of two.. Perfect neutral!


----------



## flassh

My other nano in lipstick red


----------



## LOUKPEACH

flassh said:


> My tri nano, one of two.. Perfect neutral!
> View attachment 2820472


Very very nice


----------



## belleendings

I love the celine nano but I'm still unsure if I should get the nana or mini


----------



## Kcano22

Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kcano22 said:


> Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## armcandy66

bernacular said:


> View attachment 2818424




Love the color&#128525;


----------



## armcandy66

Kcano22 said:


> Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today




Very classy! Congrats on your first Celine!&#128521;


----------



## LVLux

Kcano22 said:


> Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today


You are Gorgeous & bag is beautiful too!!!


----------



## belleendings

armcandy66 said:


> Very classy! Congrats on your first Celine!&#128521;


I love that bag too and I can't find it here in NYC so when I go to Europe for spring break I'm definitely getting it there! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kcano22

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## Kcano22

armcandy66 said:


> Very classy! Congrats on your first Celine!&#128521;


Thanks, I'm beyond happy, now waiting 'cause i want the phantom on canvas from the 2015 spring collection


----------



## Kcano22

LVLux said:


> You are Gorgeous & bag is beautiful too!!!


You are so sweet.. thank you


----------



## shou35

I am over the moon.


----------



## cclady

shou35 said:


> View attachment 2830989
> 
> 
> I am over the moon.




Very nice!!!


----------



## alisonanna

wow, beautiful!


----------



## kcarmona

My first Nano - YAY!


----------



## Elle_SWB

My trio!


----------



## Elle_SWB

.


----------



## Elle_SWB

My Phantom tote!


----------



## Une_passante

shou35 said:


> View attachment 2830989
> 
> 
> I am over the moon.


Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Elle_SWB said:


> My Phantom tote!


wow such a beautiful color


----------



## uniktee

micro luggage in royal blue


----------



## Kcano22

Elle_SWB said:


> My Phantom tote!


OMG!! Love it.. Congrats


----------



## labellusting

uniktee said:


> View attachment 2834221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micro luggage in royal blue




gorgeous!!! &#128525;


----------



## labellusting

elle_swb said:


> my phantom tote!




love!


----------



## MrGoyard

uniktee said:


> View attachment 2834221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micro luggage in royal blue


 OMG, that color


----------



## MrGoyard

Elle_SWB said:


> My Phantom tote!


 Absolutely perfect!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kcano22 said:


> Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today


 Looks amazing on you! Congrats =)


----------



## Kcano22

MrVuitton said:


> Looks amazing on you! Congrats =)



Thank you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Elle_SWB said:


> My Phantom tote!



Stunning photo and bag


----------



## sydnikki

My trusty black drummed leather mini luggage. She's starting to slouch but I love her anyway.


----------



## jlians

Hi Ladies! I am purchasing my first ever Celine which is a nano. Can somebody help me what is the exact color of this and from what season? I am getting this preloved in mint condition.


----------



## Senzafine_

Just received this beauty, Burgundy Mini Box. Soooooo in love. I've dreamed about a Box ever since I fell for Céline!


----------



## kyj77

Just ordered a black Mini Luggage! Can't wait to get my hands on it &#128525;


----------



## MrGoyard

sydnikki said:


> My trusty black drummed leather mini luggage. She's starting to slouch but I love her anyway.


 Gorgeous classic!


----------



## MrGoyard

Senzafine_ said:


> View attachment 2836502
> 
> 
> Just received this beauty, Burgundy Mini Box. Soooooo in love. I've dreamed about a Box ever since I fell for Céline!


 So pretty, many congrats! =)


----------



## 133nch

Hi all, 
These are my celine collection. Which i love very much especially its colours  the trapeze i purchased in Paris in May this year but i still havent taken it out yet. And the mini luggage i have used several times, but i feel its too big and when i put a lot if stuff in it it gets very heavy do puts me off ij carrying it. 

My question is : should i purchase a mirco luggage ? Its smaller than the mini which i assume i can use everday and still fit all the essentials i need. One day i was bored and browsing the celine website and came across a mirco luggage of the same colour colour as my mini luggage but make with.cotton n canvas as opposed to all leather (which i presume is their new collection) ... I am really tempted to get it but seems pointless as i have a bigger one n the colours are the same but just different material.

Please help !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

133nch said:


> Hi all,
> These are my celine collection. Which i love very much especially its colours  the trapeze i purchased in Paris in May this year but i still havent taken it out yet. And the mini luggage i have used several times, but i feel its too big and when i put a lot if stuff in it it gets very heavy do puts me off ij carrying it.
> 
> My question is : should i purchase a mirco luggage ? Its smaller than the mini which i assume i can use everday and still fit all the essentials i need. One day i was bored and browsing the celine website and came across a mirco luggage of the same colour colour as my mini luggage but make with.cotton n canvas as opposed to all leather (which i presume is their new collection) ... I am really tempted to get it but seems pointless as i have a bigger one n the colours are the same but just different material.
> 
> Please help !


In all Celine bag, I love Micro the most. Go for it. 

Don't you want to try the solid color? or different shade for colorblock? Can't wait for your review.


----------



## 133nch

LOUKPEACH said:


> In all Celine bag, I love Micro the most. Go for it.
> 
> Don't you want to try the solid color? or different shade for colorblock? Can't wait for your review.



I agree, i think the mirco is the best size but shame this size only came out after i purchased my mini luggage. 

I wouldnt mind trying a different colour but at the moment i haven't seen anything that catches my eye in the mirco size other than the one iv mentioned, which iv attached a picture (really looks almost same as my mini luggage).


----------



## LOUKPEACH

133nch said:


> I agree, i think the mirco is the best size but shame this size only came out after i purchased my mini luggage.
> 
> I wouldnt mind trying a different colour but at the moment i haven't seen anything that catches my eye in the mirco size other than the one iv mentioned, which iv attached a picture (really looks almost same as my mini luggage).


Wow the US Celine site never shown anything Micro. I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## kyj77

She is here!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rea11yb0red

kyj77 said:


> She is here!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841469




She is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## drspock7

Guess who's a happy camper....







Merry, Merry!


----------



## mdlchic77

Congrats! Absolutely beautiful on you&#128522;


----------



## kath.n

133nch said:


> Hi all,
> These are my celine collection. Which i love very much especially its colours  the trapeze i purchased in Paris in May this year but i still havent taken it out yet. And the mini luggage i have used several times, but i feel its too big and when i put a lot if stuff in it it gets very heavy do puts me off ij carrying it.
> 
> My question is : should i purchase a mirco luggage ? Its smaller than the mini which i assume i can use everday and still fit all the essentials i need. One day i was bored and browsing the celine website and came across a mirco luggage of the same colour colour as my mini luggage but make with.cotton n canvas as opposed to all leather (which i presume is their new collection) ... I am really tempted to get it but seems pointless as i have a bigger one n the colours are the same but just different material.
> 
> Please help !



I love the colour combination of your mini! However I wouldn't buy the micro in the exact same colour way unless you intend to sell your mini for the micro. Have you tried the micro in person?


----------



## kath.n

drspock7 said:


> Guess who's a happy camper....
> 
> View attachment 2842277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842278
> 
> 
> Merry, Merry!



Gorgeous colour, congrats!


----------



## kath.n

I recently splurged on a mini trapeze and nano 

This is my Céline family. I had thought about the trapeze and nano in tricolour or other brighter colours; but just couldn't resist when presented with black. *IF* I do add more though, I'd definitely go for some colour.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> She is here!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841469


OH My... This is gorgeous


----------



## shoepursemomma

kath.n said:


> I recently splurged on a mini trapeze and nano
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Céline family. I had thought about the trapeze and nano in tricolour or other brighter colours; but just couldn't resist when presented with black. *IF* I do add more though, I'd definitely go for some colour.




Gorgeous family! Is your trio small or large size? Thanks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kath.n said:


> I recently splurged on a mini trapeze and nano
> 
> This is my Céline family. I had thought about the trapeze and nano in tricolour or other brighter colours; but just couldn't resist when presented with black. *IF* I do add more though, I'd definitely go for some colour.


Such a classic collection.


----------



## attyxthomas

Went to the Neiman's at the mall of millenia in Orlando today and saw that they finally carry celine! Got myself a phantom! Classic and timeless


----------



## kath.n

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a classic collection.



Thanks!



shoepursemomma said:


> Gorgeous family! Is your trio small or large size? Thanks



Thank you! My trio is the small.


----------



## kath.n

attyxthomas said:


> Went to the Neiman's at the mall of millenia in Orlando today and saw that they finally carry celine! Got myself a phantom! Classic and timeless
> 
> View attachment 2843942
> View attachment 2843943



It is stunning, congrats!


----------



## mrcrittenden

My first Céline! Medium Trapeze in Dune.. I'm in love!


----------



## chicceline

mrcrittenden said:


> My first Céline! Medium Trapeze in Dune.. I'm in love!


Very, very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## chicceline

drspock7 said:


> Guess who's a happy camper....
> 
> View attachment 2842277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842278
> 
> 
> Merry, Merry!


WOW!!!!! Love the colour! Congrats


----------



## pearlgrass

drspock7 said:


> Guess who's a happy camper....
> 
> View attachment 2842277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842278
> 
> 
> Merry, Merry!



Wow, really love the *BLUE* 

Great choice and looks good on you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mrcrittenden said:


> My first Céline! Medium Trapeze in Dune.. I'm in love!


Love your Trapeze


----------



## 2style

kyj77 said:


> She is here!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841469



So pretty! What is this leather combination and where did find her


----------



## erli

kath.n said:


> I recently splurged on a mini trapeze and nano
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Céline family. I had thought about the trapeze and nano in tricolour or other brighter colours; but just couldn't resist when presented with black. *IF* I do add more though, I'd definitely go for some colour.




lovely Céline collections!


----------



## kyj77

2style said:


> So pretty! What is this leather combination and where did find her




I purchased the bag on Myhabit just before Christmas. I love the texture of it and it took a little research to figure out the official name. It's the Astrakhan Stamped Mini Luggage from the 2014 Winter collection I believe. I haven't gotten a chance to use it, but I'm looking forward to it and will post pics &#128513;


----------



## Caitlindsay

uniktee said:


> View attachment 2834221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micro luggage in royal blue



  

I want this bag so badly!! I think it would go with everything in my wardrobe!


----------



## xoxoceline

kcarmona said:


> My first Nano - YAY!
> 
> View attachment 2831427
> 
> View attachment 2831428


Love it! How much was your canvas nano?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Nano luggage in Fuschia Python. Have been looking for the perfect colour combo for a while &#128513;


----------



## HannaDoll

My husband bought me my very first Celine this past October for my birthday  It is definitely my favorite bag as of right now. Hopefully I can get some more in the future, I've got my eyes on the Trapeze, Trio, and Edge bags!


----------



## chicceline

HannaDoll said:


> View attachment 2849671
> 
> 
> My husband bought me my very first Celine this past October for my birthday  It is definitely my favorite bag as of right now. Hopefully I can get some more in the future, I've got my eyes on the Trapeze, Trio, and Edge bags!


Love the colour! Your husband is an amazing present-picker


----------



## DLSMOMMY

Mini Luggage in Souris, pictured without flash and with


----------



## loubprincess

Lovely color


----------



## ave2sg

Red Nubuck Celine Phantom (with the tags still on)


----------



## armcandy66

chicceline said:


> Love the colour! Your husband is an amazing present-picker




Ohhh I love the color....and I like the way it looks with flap open&#128525;


----------



## loubprincess

ave2sg said:


> Red Nubuck Celine Phantom (with the tags still on)


that's a beautiful phantom


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HannaDoll said:


> View attachment 2849671
> 
> 
> My husband bought me my very first Celine this past October for my birthday  It is definitely my favorite bag as of right now. Hopefully I can get some more in the future, I've got my eyes on the Trapeze, Trio, and Edge bags!


Such a beauty!


----------



## xoKate

kath.n said:


> I recently splurged on a mini trapeze and nano
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Céline family. I had thought about the trapeze and nano in tricolour or other brighter colours; but just couldn't resist when presented with black. *IF* I do add more though, I'd definitely go for some colour.




Such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## JA_UK

Hello! I recently got my first Celine Bag, a medium phantom cabas in light blue 

Next on my wish list is a Belt Bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JA_UK said:


> Hello! I recently got my first Celine Bag, a medium phantom cabas in light blue
> 
> Next on my wish list is a Belt Bag


Very nice!


----------



## minaminam

Elle_SWB said:


> My trio!



love ur pics!!!!! follow ur blogs and IG from now


----------



## Luxx.ha

My mini luggage Celine. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxx.ha said:


> My mini luggage Celine. Hope everyone has a good day


What color is this? So gorgeous


----------



## pearlgrass

Luxx.ha said:


> My mini luggage Celine. Hope everyone has a good day



Wow, nice *BLUE*!! So pretty, love it


----------



## Bluebluecat

check it out guys


----------



## Bluebluecat

Inside


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bluebluecat said:


> Inside


May I ask where did you get the bag from?


----------



## JA_UK

Luxx.ha said:


> My mini luggage Celine. Hope everyone has a good day



What a beautiful blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Luxx.ha

LOUKPEACH said:


> What color is this? So gorgeous



Thanks so much, I get a lot of compliments on the colour, apparently it's a pretty unique blue. I'm not even sure of what it's called. I purchased this at Bacci here in vancouver. Maybe I'll go back and ask them and keep ya posted.


----------



## Bluebluecat

LOUKPEACH said:


> May I ask where did you get the bag from?


I bought it from a Facebook bloger she is from China but living in jeddah Saudi arabia. She has another color Celine's bags as well


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bluebluecat said:


> I bought it from a Facebook bloger she is from China but living in jeddah Saudi arabia. She has another color Celine's bags as well


Thank you for your reply just sent you personal note.


----------



## PinkPeonies

My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## jackosabel

Hi girls! Meet my céline mini luggage in coquelicot &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so inlove!


----------



## JA_UK

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636







jackosabel said:


> Hi girls! Meet my céline mini luggage in coquelicot &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so inlove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860700



Gorgeous! Gorgeous! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128156;&#10084;&#128156;&#10084;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636


Congrats. Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## maisroma

my new Celine Mini in blue metallic...


----------



## disco189

May I ask how much it is in Paris ?  Thanks in advance.



faylouise said:


> Hi everyone, I dont often post but I have just got back from Paris where I bought my first ever Celine
> Can I introduce you to my new pocket bag...


----------



## nfrancis12

ave2sg said:


> Red Nubuck Celine Phantom (with the tags still on)



I'm in LOVE with this bag! everything about it is perfect! Great choice!


----------



## erli

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636




Is INK and INK BLUE the same?  love the bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2861419
> View attachment 2861420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Celine Mini in blue metallic...


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## PinkPeonies

erli said:


> Is INK and INK BLUE the same?  love the bag




Thank you! I'm sorry I honestly don't know if they're the same. Still familiarizing myself with Celine.


----------



## minaminam

HannaDoll said:


> View attachment 2849671
> 
> 
> My husband bought me my very first Celine this past October for my birthday  It is definitely my favorite bag as of right now. Hopefully I can get some more in the future, I've got my eyes on the Trapeze, Trio, and Edge bags!



It's a lovely bag, ur husband is reli nice to you~ happy birthday


----------



## minaminam

It's not an It Bag but I love it and got it with a nice price


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636



Beautiful!!


----------



## erli

Can't take my &#128064; s off my Nano.  It was an amazing decision that I chose this color.  It changes color from day and night.


----------



## Vincent.

my nano in black and the new electronic blue


----------



## LOUKPEACH

minaminam said:


> It's not an It Bag but I love it and got it with a nice price


Love your AllSoft. Very beautiful


----------



## the_lvlady

minaminam said:


> It's not an It Bag but I love it and got it with a nice price




Gorgeous! I have always like this bag too. &#128525;


----------



## minaminam

the_lvlady said:


> Gorgeous! I have always like this bag too. &#128525;



Thank you LOUKPEACH and the _lvlady


----------



## minaminam

Vincent. said:


> my nano in black and the new electronic blue



LOVE LOVE LOVE Nano!!!!!!!!!!! It matches every outfit without thinking and the size is just right!!


----------



## Vincent.

minaminam said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE Nano!!!!!!!!!!! It matches every outfit without thinking and the size is just right!!



Indeed!!! I can just bring my nano out without thinking.
It can be a sling bag, tote bag even a clutch. Love NANO!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

erli said:


> Can't take my &#128064; s off my Nano.  It was an amazing decision that I chose this color.  It changes color from day and night.
> 
> View attachment 2864402


Great shot!


----------



## ssv003

Some of my collection. Nano, micro, mini!


----------



## D0LLY

my brand new black mini luggage


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ssv003 said:


> Some of my collection. Nano, micro, mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869009


Great collection!!!


----------



## Jackie777

My celine mini luggage
Fall/winter 2014
Black astrakhan stamped calfskin framed by Lambskin


----------



## kyj77

Jackie777 said:


> My celine mini luggage
> 
> Fall/winter 2014
> 
> Black astrakhan stamped calfskin framed by Lambskin




I have the same bag and LOVE it! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lushi

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#128513;&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636




You micro is beautiful, how much is the micro new, if you don't mind telling me, I'm looking for a solid color one, but so far I haven't found one.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jackie777 said:


> My celine mini luggage
> Fall/winter 2014
> Black astrakhan stamped calfskin framed by Lambskin


This is nice


----------



## ssv003

Jackie777 said:


> My celine mini luggage
> Fall/winter 2014
> Black astrakhan stamped calfskin framed by Lambskin



Stunning!


----------



## Jackie777

kyj77 said:


> I have the same bag and LOVE it! Enjoy!!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> This is nice





ssv003 said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!!!


----------



## ssv003

It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.


----------



## Tinlunchbox

jackosabel said:


> Hi girls! Meet my céline mini luggage in coquelicot &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so inlove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860700




This is gorgeous! Where did you get it?


----------



## bluehandbag2345

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358



I love your beautiful Celine handbag collection.


----------



## attyxthomas

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358




Holy moly!! One can only dream to have a collection this awesome!!


----------



## mirna

Love it! I just got a red nano there! They said they can't keep these bags in stock


----------



## loubprincess

Beautiful collection. Are the black phantoms medium or large?


----------



## ssv003

bluehandbag2345 said:


> I love your beautiful Celine handbag collection.



Thank you very much!



attyxthomas said:


> Holy moly!! One can only dream to have a collection this awesome!!



Many thanks! You're so sweet!



loubprincess said:


> Beautiful collection. Are the black phantoms medium or large?



Thank you! They are both mediums. The left one is black croc stamped and the right is just plain black.


----------



## Spr3ckles

Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
Cheers all, have a great weekend.


----------



## ssv003

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> 
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> 
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.




This is beautiful! I hope to see this in person soon. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## eldee

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358




OMG!!   You have an _AH-MAZING_ collection!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.


Gorgeous!


----------



## LVLux

Fun Bag- I loved the plaid one too but yours is so Fresh & Fun!!!


----------



## pepita_anne

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.



Nice!


----------



## ssv003

eldee said:


> OMG!!   You have an _AH-MAZING_ collection!



Sincere thanks, eldee!


----------



## Spr3ckles

Thank you ssv003. It is quite charming and I was surprised and delighted that the leather is navy, not black as I had thought it would be. Just a touch more summery, IMO.


----------



## South Beach

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358




Holy smokes - fabulous collection!


----------



## South Beach

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> 
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> 
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.




Beautiful - congrats!


----------



## ssv003

Spr3ckles said:


> Thank you ssv003. It is quite charming and I was surprised and delighted that the leather is navy, not black as I had thought it would be. Just a touch more summery, IMO.



Wow! Now I *really* NEED to find one!


----------



## ssv003

South Beach said:


> Holy smokes - fabulous collection!



Thanks so much, South Beach! I haven't been able to shake the Celine obsession yet...Haha.


----------



## Spr3ckles

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks LOUKPEACH! Can't wait to debut this one. It's 60 degrees here this weekend so maybe I should just do it now...


----------



## Spr3ckles

LVLux said:


> Fun Bag- I loved the plaid one too but yours is so Fresh & Fun!!!



Thanks LVLux! The plaid is adorable, but I am a sucker for anything stripes and I too, thought this was so fresh.


----------



## Spr3ckles

pepita_anne said:


> Nice!



Thank you, so excited!


----------



## Kcano22

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358


OMG i Love love love your family!! So beautifull all of them


----------



## Kcano22

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.


 Its a beauty isnt it?


----------



## nai2012

Oh myyyyyy! I adore your collection...are your phantoms all medium? I am new to Celine (after going through a Prada phase) and have just bagged myself a pre-loved one in grey croc however it is the large and I am so worried it's going to be too big...! The two on the left look a little larger or is it due to the different leather....can't keep my eyes off your collection &#128536;


----------



## eldee

nai2012 said:


> Oh myyyyyy! I adore your collection...are your phantoms all medium? I am new to Celine (after going through a Prada phase) and have just bagged myself a pre-loved one in grey croc however it is the large and I am so worried it's going to be too big...! The two on the left look a little larger or is it due to the different leather....can't keep my eyes off your collection &#128536;



Hi nai2012! Would you mind sharing a pic of your grey croc phantom? I haven't really seen a lot of pics of it. I missed out on it when it was first released and am kicking myself over it!


----------



## ssv003

Kcano22 said:


> OMG i Love love love your family!! So beautifull all of them




Aw thank you so much


----------



## ssv003

nai2012 said:


> Oh myyyyyy! I adore your collection...are your phantoms all medium? I am new to Celine (after going through a Prada phase) and have just bagged myself a pre-loved one in grey croc however it is the large and I am so worried it's going to be too big...! The two on the left look a little larger or is it due to the different leather....can't keep my eyes off your collection &#128536;




Hi there! Not sure if this was for me but if it is..yes they are all mediums. Grey croc is so gorgeous. Enjoy!




eldee said:


> Hi nai2012! Would you mind sharing a pic of your grey croc phantom? I haven't really seen a lot of pics of it. I missed out on it when it was first released and am kicking myself over it!




Hi eldee! Chiming in here too. Below is a pic from my Instagram. Also here was my reveal for the grey croc. Seeing as many pics as possible really helps! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-first-phantom-instant-reveal-830591.html


----------



## eldee

ssv003 said:


> Hi there! Not sure if this was for me but if it is..yes they are all mediums. Grey croc is so gorgeous. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eldee! Chiming in here too. Below is a pic from my Instagram. Also here was my reveal for the grey croc. Seeing as many pics as possible really helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-first-phantom-instant-reveal-830591.html
> 
> View attachment 2876359



Ahh! Thanks so much *ssv003*!!


----------



## nai2012

It's amazing! I will post pics of the large one as soon as I receive it. Mixture of excitement and uncertainty (due to the size) x


----------



## antmeu1

All the pictures are great!


----------



## Curliefury

ssv003 said:


> Hi there! Not sure if this was for me but if it is..yes they are all mediums. Grey croc is so gorgeous. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eldee! Chiming in here too. Below is a pic from my Instagram. Also here was my reveal for the grey croc. Seeing as many pics as possible really helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-first-phantom-instant-reveal-830591.html
> 
> View attachment 2876359



That bag is Tight! To die for! :thumbup:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ssv003 said:


> Hi there! Not sure if this was for me but if it is..yes they are all mediums. Grey croc is so gorgeous. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eldee! Chiming in here too. Below is a pic from my Instagram. Also here was my reveal for the grey croc. Seeing as many pics as possible really helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-first-phantom-instant-reveal-830591.html
> 
> View attachment 2876359


This is gorgeous!


----------



## qqjumbo

ssv003 said:


> Hi there! Not sure if this was for me but if it is..yes they are all mediums. Grey croc is so gorgeous. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eldee! Chiming in here too. Below is a pic from my Instagram. Also here was my reveal for the grey croc. Seeing as many pics as possible really helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-first-phantom-instant-reveal-830591.html
> 
> View attachment 2876359


What a pretty bag! Love it so much!


----------



## pepita_anne

My new fave. I just didn't capture its true color, but it is a lovely lilac


----------



## Joy0620

Here are my two lovely baby, happy to share! My next target is nano, hope I can get soon ,wait for a perfect colour.


----------



## alyssalenore

My duo of trios


----------



## jessilou

Here's my Celine Mini Luggage in Dune. I love it so much, and I can't wait to get a black one next.


----------



## ssv003

jessilou said:


> Here's my Celine Mini Luggage in Dune. I love it so much, and I can't wait to get a black one next.




Beautiful mini!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Joy0620 said:


> Here are my two lovely baby, happy to share! My next target is nano, hope I can get soon ,wait for a perfect colour.


They are beautiful


----------



## Joy0620

LOUKPEACH said:


> They are beautiful


Thank you


----------



## mindy2002

Here is my Celine luggage tote , my fav for traveling with


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mindy2002 said:


> Here is my Celine luggage tote , my fav for traveling with
> View attachment 2882424


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kcano22

mindy2002 said:


> Here is my Celine luggage tote , my fav for traveling with
> View attachment 2882424


Love it!


----------



## HannaDoll

chicceline said:


> Love the colour! Your husband is an amazing present-picker


Thank you!!! Must say- it was a joint effort


----------



## HannaDoll

armcandy66 said:


> Ohhh I love the color....and I like the way it looks with flap open&#128525;


Thank you!! I usually just keep the flap open because it is a bit of a hassle to insert the flap underneath the belt and then secure it with the closure- probably the only annoying detail about the bag but I definitely cannot complain because it makes it super secure.


----------



## HannaDoll

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## bunnyviper

This is my Céline Phantom bag in black. Love it!


----------



## Kcano22

bunnyviper said:


> This is my Céline Phantom bag in black. Love it!


What a lovely bag!! Love it


----------



## bunnyviper

Kcano22 said:


> What a lovely bag!! Love it



Thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bunnyviper said:


> This is my Céline Phantom bag in black. Love it!


Very nice


----------



## meyan

Minis!


----------



## Wplijnaar

meyan said:


> Minis!
> 
> View attachment 2888334



Perfect size! That blue color is just gorgeous gorgeous  perfect for spring/summer !!! Enjoy


----------



## dochunnybunny

I am a proud owner of this gorgeous Celine micro and I can't wait to take her out for a stroll in Central park and/or walk along 5th avenue in the summer. &#128513;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;

Celine micro


----------



## marissarod

namie said:


> the bag is not mine but i thought i can help add a luggage in brown to this thread.


love this bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dochunnybunny said:


> I am a proud owner of this gorgeous Celine micro and I can't wait to take her out for a stroll in Central park and/or walk along 5th avenue in the summer. &#128513;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Celine micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889013
> View attachment 2889015


Beautiiiiiful


----------



## classic71

We are bag twins!! Love that bag!


----------



## ahrieru

Medium trapeze in indigo - Doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ahrieru said:


> Medium trapeze in indigo - Doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.


So stunning!


----------



## Wplijnaar

ahrieru said:


> Medium trapeze in indigo - Doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.



Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maisroma




----------



## ssv003

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2895895


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2895895


----------



## elizabethq

ahrieru said:


> Medium trapeze in indigo - Doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.



Nice bag and good color choice!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## Yuki85

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2895895


----------



## kahoring

My two babes here


----------



## JE2824

I finally got the call for this black beauty. I love her so much!! Thank you for letting me share...


----------



## CSbaglvr

Celine micro in dune adorned with Swarovski teddy bear charm


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JE2824 said:


> I finally got the call for this black beauty. I love her so much!! Thank you for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 2899221
> View attachment 2899222


This is amazing


----------



## JE2824

Thank you so very much, LOUKPEACH!! I truly appreciate the kind words coming from you!! &#128536;&#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Xx


----------



## kahoring

My babes


----------



## kahoring

kahoring said:


> My babes




Sorry about my posts new to here don't know how to post photos


----------



## kahoring

My collections


----------



## CSbaglvr

kahoring said:


> My collections



You have a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## kahoring

Thank you


----------



## loubprincess

kahoring said:


> View attachment 2899875
> 
> My collections


lovely famiy


----------



## Kcano22

CSbaglvr said:


> Celine micro in dune adorned with Swarovski teddy bear charm


Love it


----------



## elizabethq

JE2824 said:


> I finally got the call for this black beauty. I love her so much!! Thank you for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 2899221
> View attachment 2899222



This is perfect for travelling! How's the inside compartment? Can you put enough stuffs?


----------



## elizabethq

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2895895


----------



## ssv003

kahoring said:


> View attachment 2899875
> 
> My collections



Excellent collection!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kahoring said:


> View attachment 2899875
> 
> my collections


omg you are fancy!!!


----------



## kyj77

Just got this GORGEOUS beige Phantom today! Going gaga over it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ssv003

kyj77 said:


> View attachment 2901607
> 
> Just got this GORGEOUS beige Phantom today! Going gaga over it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Bag twins! Beige is such a beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## pepita_anne

kyj77 said:


> View attachment 2901607
> 
> Just got this GORGEOUS beige Phantom today! Going gaga over it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Nice!


----------



## elizabethq

ssv003 said:


> Excellent collection!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JE2824

kahoring said:


> View attachment 2899875
> 
> My collections



Died and went to Celine heaven!!


----------



## JE2824

elizabethq said:


> This is perfect for travelling! How's the inside compartment? Can you put enough stuffs?



Yes! It actually opens to 3 different compartments kind of accordion style. I can fit all my essentials such as small wallet, card case, lipstick, lipgloss, keys with pouch, phone, sunnies, etc. It actually fit more than I thought, and no bulging!


----------



## kyj77

My little collection! So in love with these bags! &#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> My little collection! So in love with these bags! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903111


I am going to faint


----------



## karenab

JE2824 said:


> I finally got the call for this black beauty. I love her so much!! Thank you for letting me share...
> 
> View attachment 2899221
> View attachment 2899222



*dead*


----------



## ssv003

kyj77 said:


> My little collection! So in love with these bags! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903111




Great bags


----------



## kyj77

pepita_anne said:


> Nice!







LOUKPEACH said:


> I am going to faint







ssv003 said:


> Great bags




Thank-you all for the kind words &#128522; This Celine obsession is hard to shake, lol.  I'm not a regular here, but will try to do some action shots in the future &#128513;


----------



## ssv003

kyj77 said:


> Thank-you all for the kind words &#128522; This Celine obsession is hard to shake, lol.  I'm not a regular here, but will try to do some action shots in the future &#128513;



Tell me about it! So true.  Can't wait to see mod shots


----------



## Caitlindsay

kahoring said:


> View attachment 2899875
> 
> My collections




Ahhh, they are all so beautiful!! I love love love the Royal blue - I am on the hunt for that one myself &#128522;


----------



## lbsd

ssv003 said:


> Great bags


beautiful collection


----------



## meowmeow94

ahrieru said:


> Medium trapeze in indigo - Doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.



You look gorgeous


----------



## hmcoffey

Just came from Celine store on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills with my new Tie Bag In Mini. I am in LOVE! She's grey and is part of the new 2014 collection in this configuration. The Mini is SO much more manageable in terms of size and weight for me. Yeah, finally a Celine I can carry that's not the Luggage!


----------



## Sqadeer

My new celine!!!!!!!! And my first one!


----------



## attyxthomas

hmcoffey said:


> Just came from Celine store on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills with my new Tie Bag In Mini. I am in LOVE! She's grey and is part of the new 2014 collection in this configuration. The Mini is SO much more manageable in terms of size and weight for me. Yeah, finally a Celine I can carry that's not the Luggage!




Omg!! I love it! Please post a pic of u wearing it, I'd love to see the size of the bag when worn


----------



## EwaJP

Just got my first ever Nano! Black grained leather with silver hardware &#128516;&#128516; Snagged it in Saks in San Francisco from the lovely SA Kimberley. She had one other black nano and SOOO many different Trapeze bags and Luggages. There is a lot more in the back than on display. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.  And the dune luggage on the counter is mine, bought last summer &#128513; She fit in quite nicely with the brand new purses!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

So so so EXCITED about my new Cabas Phantom tote. I purchased it at Barney's in NY. I was intending on picking up a black Trio then saw this freaking AMAZING bright neon red. 

I do notice that there seems to be a little puckering on the leather, particularly on the left top side, you can probably see that. I think it has to do with the way the leather lining works. 

Should I bring it back? Or is this just how it begins to break in. This is the coated textured leather.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

EwaJP said:


> Just got my first ever Nano! Black grained leather with silver hardware &#128516;&#128516; Snagged it in Saks in San Francisco from the lovely SA Kimberley. She had one other black nano and SOOO many different Trapeze bags and Luggages. There is a lot more in the back than on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911086
> View attachment 2911087
> View attachment 2911088
> View attachment 2911089
> View attachment 2911090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And the dune luggage on the counter is mine, bought last summer &#128513; She fit in quite nicely with the brand new purses!


Love love


----------



## cclady

stephlny78 said:


> So so so EXCITED about my new Cabas Phantom tote. I purchased it at Barney's in NY. I was intending on picking up a black Trio then saw this freaking AMAZING bright neon red.
> 
> I do notice that there seems to be a little puckering on the leather, particularly on the left top side, you can probably see that. I think it has to do with the way the leather lining works.
> 
> Should I bring it back? Or is this just how it begins to break in. This is the coated textured leather.




Beautiful red cabas! I think its better if you can exchange it, you dont know if it's gonna get worse/not.


----------



## yoonum

My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores. It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel. I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color. It's a deep red/wine color. I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

They were happy to exchange it. I think they all do this but I wanted to start fresh w out any marks on the bag . 

 I LOVE BARNEY'S service.


----------



## cclady

stephlny78 said:


> They were happy to exchange it. I think they all do this but I wanted to start fresh w out any marks on the bag .
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE BARNEY'S service.




Oww thats great! Enjoy it well!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yoonum said:


> My latest purchase - I was lucky enough that the sales person showed me this piece - it's definitely not something I've seen at the stores. It's similar to the trio clutch, but has a more classic feel. I love the details in the zipper, and different interior color. It's a deep red/wine color. I hadn't seen anything like it, so I was excited for the find!


This is wonderful


----------



## juicybrat

Hi i was wondering how much was this? I know someone offering $2600 canadian and I'm not sure if that's over priced since i believe the felt phantoms are cheaper than the leather


----------



## wishiwasinLA

If you're referring to the red cabas $1400 at Barneys


----------



## ningning143

Spr3ckles said:


> Thought I would share my glee with you all, first real post on TPF!
> My wonderful SA at Barney's tracked this girl down for me, just picked her up yesterday.
> Cheers all, have a great weekend.



this is really pretty  so fresh


----------



## aldal

EwaJP said:


> Just got my first ever Nano! Black grained leather with silver hardware &#128516;&#128516; Snagged it in Saks in San Francisco from the lovely SA Kimberley. She had one other black nano and SOOO many different Trapeze bags and Luggages. There is a lot more in the back than on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911086
> View attachment 2911087
> View attachment 2911088
> View attachment 2911089
> View attachment 2911090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And the dune luggage on the counter is mine, bought last summer &#128513; She fit in quite nicely with the brand new purses!


LOVE both bags!!


----------



## aldal

hmcoffey said:


> just came from celine store on rodeo drive in beverly hills with my new tie bag in mini. I am in love! She's grey and is part of the new 2014 collection in this configuration. The mini is so much more manageable in terms of size and weight for me. Yeah, finally a celine i can carry that's not the luggage! :d



omg gorg!


----------



## Bag_wifey

My new baby: small beige celine belt bag


----------



## Bag_wifey

Celine nano luggage in beige/black


----------



## elevenxten

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920455
> 
> My new baby: small beige celine belt bag



Perfect looking bag!!! Congratz!!


----------



## ssv003

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920455
> 
> My new baby: small beige celine belt bag




So pretty!! Congrats


----------



## cocopuff

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920459
> 
> Celine nano luggage in beige/black




Gorgeous!!!! Where did you find his gorgeous combo? It's pretty and practical!! Enjoy [emoji2]


----------



## SophoKonjaria

here is my look with my celine classic box.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920459
> 
> Celine nano luggage in beige/black


This bag is beautifillll


----------



## Bag_wifey

cocopuff said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Where did you find his gorgeous combo? It's pretty and practical!! Enjoy [emoji2]




It's actually a pretty-loved bag I got from someone I know [emoji5]&#65039;I grabbed it as soon as I saw it [emoji7]


----------



## naqsa

Hi ladies, 
My husband is going to UK in April and I have the Celine Belt or Trapeze (both mini) on my list. What are the best places to call and ask if these are in stock? 
TIA


----------



## snowcat

Hi, I'm looking to purchase a Cabas Phantom Tote. Not sure if I should get it in smooth black leather or felt from the 2014/15 range. I will be using it for work, in a tropical climate and i really like structured bags. 
Main concern with the leather is that it will scratch easily and for the felt I'm worried that it will bobble and retain dirt easily. 

If anyone has any information on how the Cabas Phantom holds its shape in leather and/or in felt and how the materials hold up, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Alice26

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920455
> 
> My new baby: small beige celine belt bag


I looove this bag. Where did you find it? I asked for it and it was out of stock so I finally bought the dune mini belt... Enjoy!


----------



## Joy0620

My new nano baby,love it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SophoKonjaria said:


> here is my look with my celine classic box.


So classic


----------



## 000

Joy0620 said:


> My new nano baby,love it!


This is one of my fave color combos, I hadn't seen it in nano! You should post mod pics


----------



## Bag_wifey

Bag_wifey said:


> It's actually a pretty-loved bag I got from someone I know [emoji5]&#65039;I grabbed it as soon as I saw it [emoji7]



Sorry... I meant PRE-LOVED BAG &#128521;


----------



## Bag_wifey

Love this! &#128525;


----------



## Bag_wifey

I had a friend buy it for me from Barneys NY about a month ago...


----------



## megchuahiock

Today - My small trapeze waiting for me before we go out!


----------



## Wplijnaar

megchuahiock said:


> Today - My small trapeze waiting for me before we go out!



Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## princessbuttons

megchuahiock said:


> Today - My small trapeze waiting for me before we go out!


Gorgeous! Loving the new mini trapezes. Would love to see a modelling shot to get an idea of sizing...


----------



## hanayo

naqsa said:


> Hi ladies,
> My husband is going to UK in April and I have the Celine Belt or Trapeze (both mini) on my list. What are the best places to call and ask if these are in stock?
> TIA



You might wanna call the boutique on Mount Street. Last time I was there I saw a couple of trapeze minis. Their service is excellent too!


----------



## BDgirl

Bluebluecat said:


> check it out guys



Hi..interesting bag but it is best to get it authenticated


----------



## megchuahiock

princessbuttons said:


> Gorgeous! Loving the new mini trapezes. Would love to see a modelling shot to get an idea of sizing...



Thank you, loving it  only downside to the trapeze is not being able to stuff more stuff in it! im generally used to the flexibility of having bigger bags so this was a tiny oops moment for me during the first few times i brought it out. Anyway, here you go!  For reference im 5'5"!


----------



## Smoothop

My new Small Ring Bag in Tan Vegetal Calfskin...


----------



## princessbuttons

megchuahiock said:


> Thank you, loving it  only downside to the trapeze is not being able to stuff more stuff in it! im generally used to the flexibility of having bigger bags so this was a tiny oops moment for me during the first few times i brought it out. Anyway, here you go!  For reference im 5'5"!


Thanks so much! Looks great... I have the standard trapeze however I feel like the mini would be a great on the go bag...and a better size for the evening. Love the colour combo also, thinking I need to add a colour block to collection


----------



## megchuahiock

Smoothop said:


> My new Small Ring Bag in Tan Vegetal Calfskin...


The leather looks so rich and pristine  enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## karenab

sophokonjaria said:


> here is my look with my celine classic box.



stunning!!!!


----------



## katnoise

Hi. I'm new here. This is my first Celine purchase. I got a phantom from the store in Las Vegas. I'm hoping to get a nano in the future.


----------



## katnoise

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920455
> 
> My new baby: small beige celine belt bag



::swoon::


----------



## thunder_perfect

Smoothop said:


> My new Small Ring Bag in Tan Vegetal Calfskin...


Ugh.. This is just so perfect!!


----------



## Smoothop

megchuahiock said:


> The leather looks so rich and pristine  enjoy your new baby!!


Thank you...I was a bit unsure when I bought it, but now I love the warm tones!


----------



## MCO

This was my first Celine, purchased from the store in Florence in 2013 &#9786;&#65039;.


----------



## Smoothop

thunder_perfect said:


> Ugh.. This is just so perfect!!


 And it goes with everything! So


----------



## princessbuttons

SophoKonjaria said:


> here is my look with my celine classic box.


Hearting this bag....  amazing! Hoping to find one navy blue..


----------



## Melow

katnoise said:


> Hi. I'm new here. This is my first Celine purchase. I got a phantom from the store in Las Vegas. I'm hoping to get a nano in the future.




What size is your phantom? 

Looks good on you!


----------



## MCO

This photo was taken of the Monte Carlo Celine store. My first and second Celine Mini's. My absolute favourite style of bag


----------



## MCO

One of my favs I brought back from a trip to Russia (I love to shop when I travel). Celine Boxy bag, with one of my amazingly cute Anya Hindmarch tassels.


----------



## Yoshi1296

SophoKonjaria said:


> here is my look with my celine classic box.




You look awesome!! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## JA_UK

Bag_wifey said:


> View attachment 2920455
> 
> My new baby: small beige celine belt bag



This has just given me life...&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LVLux

Happy St. Patty's Day!
Celine Large Trio/Navy


----------



## princessbuttons

megchuahiock said:


> Thank you, loving it  only downside to the trapeze is not being able to stuff more stuff in it! im generally used to the flexibility of having bigger bags so this was a tiny oops moment for me during the first few times i brought it out. Anyway, here you go!  For reference im 5'5"!


Meg! i meant to also ask you.. was this a recent purchase? I want to know if the colour combo is still available? I am so into navy blue, black and soft pink (or is it peach/beige would you say?)


----------



## Emilyxo

Hi everyone, happy to share my new celine the small trapeze in souris.. I'm only 5ft1 lol!

This is my first celine and I am super happy. I have one question that may seem really stupid but I didn't think to ask in the shop... The silver hardware has like scratches all over it, and didn't come with a protective sticker .. But do all trapezes come with this brushed type hardware or do I need to go and swap this one?!

Thank you!!! Xxx


----------



## Emilyxo

princessbuttons said:


> Gorgeous! Loving the new mini trapezes. Would love to see a modelling shot to get an idea of sizing...




I have just posted a modelling pic of my new small trapeze


----------



## princessbuttons

Emilyxo said:


> I have just posted a modelling pic of my new small trapeze


Stunning! Love love love... As for the scratches? Is it actually brushed silver? Mine came with a protective sticker, and has thus far been very scratch resistant... And I have used my bag a lot.


----------



## Kcano22

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 2931635
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, happy to share my new celine the small trapeze in souris.. I'm only 5ft1 lol!
> 
> This is my first celine and I am super happy. I have one question that may seem really stupid but I didn't think to ask in the shop... The silver hardware has like scratches all over it, and didn't come with a protective sticker .. But do all trapezes come with this brushed type hardware or do I need to go and swap this one?!
> 
> Thank you!!! Xxx


I Love your bag! Its really pretty.

About your question, I don't own any trapeze, but it think you may want to exchange it if its too notorious; but if you dont mind just keep it.

Congrats


----------



## katnoise

Melow said:


> What size is your phantom?
> 
> Looks good on you!




It's the medium one! Thanks. I'm 4'11" if that helps too.


----------



## Emilyxo

princessbuttons said:


> Stunning! Love love love... As for the scratches? Is it actually brushed silver? Mine came with a protective sticker, and has thus far been very scratch resistant... And I have used my bag a lot.




Hey thanks  I think it actually is brushed now looking at it again.. Is yours like this? , and now I'm looking at it thinking the that flap doesn't sit flush with the bag ... I have posted some pictures, what do you guys think. Do all trapezes do this? Tried looking at other pics but can't really tell. 

Help a celine newbie out! Haha thanks xxx


----------



## princessbuttons

Hi Emily, I took some pics of my bag which is one size up. Clasp is definitely polished, not brushed but yours might be because it's a seasonal style, you would need to check with the store I guess... As for the front flap, mine is not flush either actually one side is and the other not.... probably just just the shape, and how it sits.. Totally get it though.. I am OCD with my bags and hate thinking I could have gotten a defect on my new bag lols...

Hope this helps


----------



## princessbuttons

Emilyxo said:


> Hey thanks  I think it actually is brushed now looking at it again.. Is yours like this? , and now I'm looking at it thinking the that flap doesn't sit flush with the bag ... I have posted some pictures, what do you guys think. Do all trapezes do this? Tried looking at other pics but can't really tell.
> 
> Help a celine newbie out! Haha thanks xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932547
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932548
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932549


Hmmm ...It appears I can on,y post one pic... Here is the clasp


----------



## michellelimmy9

Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you!!


----------



## cotonblanc

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!




Indigo. Looks like the store in Singapore?


----------



## michellelimmy9

cotonblanc said:


> Indigo. Looks like the store in Singapore?




It is indeed in nge ann city singapore!! Thank you!!


----------



## Dils

[/IMG]My Celine Phantom (medium) in Taupe


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!


I'm a fan of the sunflower yellow one.  goodluck with your choice!


----------



## katnoise

Dils said:


> View attachment 2934296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]My Celine Phantom (medium) in Taupe


That color is so gorgeous. I had a hard time choosing mine. I don't regret the one I got, but seeing it again makes it hard to not think again! lol


----------



## katnoise

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!


I like the blue, but if you really can't decide, think about your wardrobe. Do you have more cool or warm tones. That might make it easier


----------



## Dils

katnoise said:


> That color is so gorgeous. I had a hard time choosing mine. I don't regret the one I got, but seeing it again makes it hard to not think again! lol




Thank you... But ur's looks gorgeous too [emoji7]


----------



## babydoll73

My pomchi with my Celine Trapeze  
The 2 loves of my life right now lol


----------



## babydoll73

Kcano22 said:


> Finally i have my first Celine, I decided that I want it to be black. Got it in the Celine store in Miami last week. I live in Costa Rica and over here its a really rare bag. This is me today


BEAUTIFUL CLOSET!!


----------



## Mikima0628

Nice bag


----------



## meowmeow94

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!



Indigo works better with your skin tone. Go for it


----------



## meowmeow94

Dils said:


> View attachment 2934296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]My Celine Phantom (medium) in Taupe



Is this the grained leather?


----------



## Dils

meowmeow94 said:


> Is this the grained leather?




Yes.


----------



## meowmeow94

Dils said:


> Yes.



We are bag twins then!!! &#9786;&#65039; Mine is on her way from Paris


----------



## Dils

meowmeow94 said:


> We are bag twins then!!! [emoji5]&#65039; Mine is on her way from Paris




I got mine from Celine Abu Dhabi... Congratulations!! She is more beautiful IRL than in pics [emoji4].... Hope you Enjoy her!!!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Dils said:


> I got mine from Celine Abu Dhabi... Congratulations!! She is more beautiful IRL than in pics [emoji4].... Hope you Enjoy her!!!!



Thank you. Wear her with your best of health! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## kahoring

Emilyxo said:


> Hey thanks  I think it actually is brushed now looking at it again.. Is yours like this? , and now I'm looking at it thinking the that flap doesn't sit flush with the bag ... I have posted some pictures, what do you guys think. Do all trapezes do this? Tried looking at other pics but can't really tell.
> 
> Help a celine newbie out! Haha thanks xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932547
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932548
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932549




Hi for your question I can answered for you. The hardware was designed  to have the brushed looks. You can see the hooks of the shoulder strips have the same look.
We have to removed all the seal on the hardware when we sold it to the customers.
I used to work in LVMH Celine department.


----------



## Kcano22

babydoll73 said:


> BEAUTIFUL CLOSET!!


Thank you!


----------



## Melow

Dils said:


> View attachment 2934296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]My Celine Phantom (medium) in Taupe




What kind of leather is ur phantom?
I love the look of it!!!


----------



## ningning143

ssv003 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on tpf. Still been pursuing Céline though  Finally made time for an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2872358



lovely soldiers you have there


----------



## Bag_wifey

katnoise said:


> Hi. I'm new here. This is my first Celine purchase. I got a phantom from the store in Las Vegas. I'm hoping to get a nano in the future.




This is sooooooo beautiful! [emoji8]


----------



## Bag_wifey

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!




I'm torn too...Get both!!!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Thank you for your advices everyone! I will post once I decided which one


----------



## michellelimmy9

Bag_wifey said:


> I'm torn too...Get both!!!!




awww i wish! I am only 18 now and still in college hahaha


----------



## msPing

I had ask TPF opinion on either a black drummed leather micro or smooth leather in ink. I chose INK.

First, I do own a mini however it was always a bit for me, and extremely heavy (to the point where my arm will be sore at the end of the day - lol). I have always wanted a micro but just couldn't find one I liked.

Well here it is, my new INK MICRO. The color is rich, and elegant... I'm in love with this color.


----------



## missjenn

msPing said:


> I had ask TPF opinion on either a black drummed leather micro or smooth leather in ink. I chose INK.
> 
> First, I do own a mini however it was always a bit for me, and extremely heavy (to the point where my arm will be sore at the end of the day - lol). I have always wanted a micro but just couldn't find one I liked.
> 
> Well here it is, my new INK MICRO. The color is rich, and elegant... I'm in love with this color.
> 
> View attachment 2941169




Congratulations! I think it's an excellent choice BJ had the same color in mini and really loved it


----------



## LOUKPEACH

msPing said:


> I had ask TPF opinion on either a black drummed leather micro or smooth leather in ink. I chose INK.
> 
> First, I do own a mini however it was always a bit for me, and extremely heavy (to the point where my arm will be sore at the end of the day - lol). I have always wanted a micro but just couldn't find one I liked.
> 
> Well here it is, my new INK MICRO. The color is rich, and elegant... I'm in love with this color.
> 
> View attachment 2941169


Such a classic Celine love love


----------



## shoepursemomma

&#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris


----------



## Helennakh

My trotteur spring 2013
	

		
			
		

		
	



its amazing but seems to me too big for me(


----------



## ssv003

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2941528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris



So stunning!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2941528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris


Classic!


----------



## shoepursemomma

ssv003 said:


> So stunning!!!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic!




Thank you! Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## BagMagTasty

Today @ Strabucks


----------



## whiteapple0510

Dils said:


> View attachment 2934296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]My Celine Phantom (medium) in Taupe


we have the same!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BagMagTasty said:


> Today @ Strabucks


Love this Celine clutch


----------



## South Beach

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2941528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris




Gorgeous! Love the twilly too!


----------



## South Beach

msPing said:


> I had ask TPF opinion on either a black drummed leather micro or smooth leather in ink. I chose INK.
> 
> First, I do own a mini however it was always a bit for me, and extremely heavy (to the point where my arm will be sore at the end of the day - lol). I have always wanted a micro but just couldn't find one I liked.
> 
> Well here it is, my new INK MICRO. The color is rich, and elegant... I'm in love with this color.
> 
> View attachment 2941169




Stunning color! I have an LV Vernis bag about the same color and LOVE it oh and it's been at least 4 years ! Congrats - great selection!


----------



## dynamofeifei

Hello everyone! I just received my Celine box in pink at work and couldn't be happier.just two quick snapshots!


----------



## demicouture

dynamofeifei said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my Celine box in pink at work and couldn't be happier.just two quick snapshots!




Ah-mazing! Love love love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dils

whiteapple0510 said:


> we have the same!




Only the hardware is different... Mine is Silver [emoji4]


----------



## South Beach

dynamofeifei said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my Celine box in pink at work and couldn't be happier.just two quick snapshots!




Beautiful!!! Just read in WSJ that pepto Bismal pink is the SUMMER color for 2015! Seriously they did call it that, but it's a lovely color!


----------



## dynamofeifei

South Beach said:


> Beautiful!!! Just read in WSJ that pepto Bismal pink is the SUMMER color for 2015! Seriously they did call it that, but it's a lovely color!



Hahha, interesting name.I was thinking about getting one in Black/Red/Navy since this is such a classic piece but ended up getting this pink one with a very good deal on Ebay.


----------



## amadea88

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2941528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris



Gorgeous!


----------



## amadea88

dynamofeifei said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my Celine box in pink at work and couldn't be happier.just two quick snapshots!



Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## dynamofeifei

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful, love the color!



Thank you! It's so beautiful and I had to wash my hands before touching it! hahah


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Went to barneys looking for a phantom black Cabas, but they only had this new croc embossed version. Debating keeping it or waiting for them to get the solid smoothe leather version back in stock...it's the larger sized tote.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Smooth not smoothe.. Here's the pic


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stephlny78 said:


> Smooth not smoothe.. Here's the pic


I love most of Celine Croc embossed bag except this one. Sorry :rain:


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I returned it for the smaller smooth calf with lace through - the one on the right. The embossing was a bit much and the bag is massive. Luckily they had one smooth left that was a return (in perfect condition).

Still not certain about the durability of the smoother leather, does it hold up well for an everyday bag? Torn between this and the Givenchy Pandora - or Antigona.


----------



## mokummeisje

stephlny78 said:


> I returned it for the smaller smooth calf with lace through - the one on the right. The embossing was a bit much and the bag is massive. Luckily they had one smooth left that was a return (in perfect condition).
> 
> 
> 
> Still not certain about the durability of the smoother leather, does it hold up well for an everyday bag? Torn between this and the Givenchy Pandora - or Antigona.




I feel Celine will keep it's value but I love the Pandora and Antigona too. I feel this Celine is a different bag though. Let structured and lovely...


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Let's be honest, I want them all. Saying this will be my "only" bag is such a joke, haha. : P


----------



## South Beach

stephlny78 said:


> Let's be honest, I want them all. Saying this will be my "only" bag is such a joke, haha. : P




You make me smile.


----------



## turquoisey

My "new" pre loved celine. Have yet to use but am so excited to have gotten her.


----------



## nai2012

Hi omg Your bag is beautiful. I so want this bag. Can I just ask what colour the interior is? Is the colour of the bag like he previous seasons taupe colour? Or would you say it's lighter x


----------



## nai2012

kyj77 said:


> View attachment 2901607
> 
> Just got this GORGEOUS beige Phantom today! Going gaga over it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Love your bag it's so wo beautiful. What colour is the interior if you don't mind me asking. Also would you say it's the same colour as the pervious taupe celine' from the 2011 collection X


----------



## nai2012

Hi omg Your bag is beautiful. I so want this bag. Can I just ask what colour the interior is? Is the colour of the bag like he previous seasons taupe colour? Or would you say it's lighter x


----------



## kyj77

nai2012 said:


> Love your bag it's so wo beautiful. What colour is the interior if you don't mind me asking. Also would you say it's the same colour as the pervious taupe celine' from the 2011 collection X




Hi, thanks! The interior is suede and a taupe color. I'm not familiar with the 2011 taupe, but this bag is not a cream beige, it gives off more grey tones. I have yet to use it, but it's quite beautiful!


----------



## nai2012

kyj77 said:


> Hi, thanks! The interior is suede and a taupe color. I'm not familiar with the 2011 taupe, but this bag is not a cream beige, it gives off more grey tones. I have yet to use it, but it's quite beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949941




It truly is beautiful. I an just about to purchase a taupe one but it has a leather interior the same colour as the outside. Not suede but the colour is taupe from the 2014 collection I disn't know whether it would be too dark but yours is beautiful. If it is the same colour as yours I will be happy x


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> Hi, thanks! The interior is suede and a taupe color. I'm not familiar with the 2011 taupe, but this bag is not a cream beige, it gives off more grey tones. I have yet to use it, but it's quite beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949941


It's beautiful


----------



## gjpancake

hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish


----------



## Crystallovebags

My new baby my husband surprised me with this last week "spoiled wife"


----------



## South Beach

Crystallovebags said:


> My new baby my husband surprised me with this last week "spoiled wife"




Beautiful ! And a true Parisian color combo too!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Crystallovebags said:


> My new baby my husband surprised me with this last week "spoiled wife"


lovely


----------



## Emilyxo

gjpancake said:


> hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish




Interesting you say this - I bought the trapeze in souris not long ago but returned it yesterday because of the same reason ... I almost found the colour so unusual it was too hard to match ... Doesn't go with gray or neutrals like camel. I don't know if I just got it into my head ... But all I could see was green at one point lol


----------



## rea11yb0red

Crystallovebags said:


> My new baby my husband surprised me with this last week "spoiled wife"




Love this color combo!  What a lovely surprise!!!


----------



## gjpancake

@Emilyxo omg yes same! it looks almost green to me( should i return? but im from manila and i got it in paris so idk how to do it ) also what is celine's return policy


----------



## gjpancake

Emilyxo said:


> Interesting you say this - I bought the trapeze in souris not long ago but returned it yesterday because of the same reason ... I almost found the colour so unusual it was too hard to match ... Doesn't go with gray or neutrals like camel. I don't know if I just got it into my head ... But all I could see was green at one point lol


@Emilyxo omg yes same! it looks almost green to me( should i return? but im from manila and i got it in paris so idk how to do it ) also what is celine's return policy


----------



## NJU73K

stephlny78 said:


> I returned it for the smaller smooth calf with lace through - the one on the right. The embossing was a bit much and the bag is massive. Luckily they had one smooth left that was a return (in perfect condition).
> 
> Still not certain about the durability of the smoother leather, does it hold up well for an everyday bag? Torn between this and the Givenchy Pandora - or Antigona.




Hi steph, I absolutely love the cabas phantom!!!
May I ask how much this cost? Is this the medium size?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Crystallovebags said:


> My new baby my husband surprised me with this last week "spoiled wife"


One of the most beautiful bag from Celine IMO


----------



## wishiwasinLA

NJU73K said:


> Hi steph, I absolutely love the cabas phantom!!!
> May I ask how much this cost? Is this the medium size?


The one on the right is the small size, it's about $1800. I actually ended up getting the classic plain thin leather Cabas from the Celine store on Friday. I love it! They are actually making the leather slightly thicker than past seasons, which totally changed my mind.


----------



## NJU73K

stephlny78 said:


> The one on the right is the small size, it's about $1800. I actually ended up getting the classic plain thin leather Cabas from the Celine store on Friday. I love it! They are actually making the leather slightly thicker than past seasons, which totally changed my mind.



Thank you!

I need to go to a Celine store and try it on.
The cabas phantom is just TDF and i'm planning to buy it for myself as a 30th bday gift


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Treat yo self! I definitely deserved some Céline for my 37th this week! I think the Cabas are the best bag you can get for that price, and just a simple and amazing bag in general. So wearable!


----------



## eagleye

kyj77 said:


> Hi, thanks! The interior is suede and a taupe color. I'm not familiar with the 2011 taupe, but this bag is not a cream beige, it gives off more grey tones. I have yet to use it, but it's quite beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949941



Absolutely love this color!


----------



## jemiko

My Celine Box bag styling with nikes


----------



## shopaholic_chic

MCO said:


> This was my first Celine, purchased from the store in Florence in 2013 &#9786;&#65039;.


Love the color! It goes well with anything and will never go out of style.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jemiko said:


> My Celine Box bag styling with nikes


Perfect combination!


----------



## novembernight

I have been in love with the luggage bags for as long as I can remember. I bought both of these beauties last year and I am so happy with them. My nano and my mini!


----------



## Yuki85

jemiko said:


> My Celine Box bag styling with nikes



Your box is gorgeous.


----------



## jemiko

LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect combination!


Thank you ^_^


----------



## jemiko

Yuki85 said:


> Your box is gorgeous.


Thanks! Its my fav colour) Now thinking about red one


----------



## Kcano22

novembernight said:


> I have been in love with the luggage bags for as long as I can remember. I bought both of these beauties last year and I am so happy with them. My nano and my mini!


Love them Both!!


----------



## juicybrat

Just got this beauty!! Bought Preowned and came with dust bag, receipt from Paris and the Celine booklet and booklet holder. 

My beige Celine phantom. Looks like a beige-taupe colour. Looks lighter in the sun. 

Thank u for helping me authenticate it in the authenticate this Celine thread.


----------



## juicybrat

kyj77 said:


> Hi, thanks! The interior is suede and a taupe color. I'm not familiar with the 2011 taupe, but this bag is not a cream beige, it gives off more grey tones. I have yet to use it, but it's quite beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949941




Awww. Why is your Celine Paris logo look more deeply imprinted than mine ?


----------



## seejani

bunnyviper said:


> This is my Céline Phantom bag in black. Love it!


Hi, what kind of leather is this? It looks very textured/pebbled


----------



## LOUKPEACH

juicybrat said:


> Just got this beauty!! Bought Preowned and came with dust bag, receipt from Paris and the Celine booklet and booklet holder.
> 
> My beige Celine phantom. Looks like a beige-taupe colour. Looks lighter in the sun.
> 
> Thank u for helping me authenticate it in the authenticate this Celine thread.
> 
> View attachment 2957857
> View attachment 2957867


Such a warm and beautiful color.


----------



## amadea88

jemiko said:


> My Celine Box bag styling with nikes



Great shot.  Gorgeous bag and color &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

novembernight said:


> I have been in love with the luggage bags for as long as I can remember. I bought both of these beauties last year and I am so happy with them. My nano and my mini!





juicybrat said:


> Just got this beauty!! Bought Preowned and came with dust bag, receipt from Paris and the Celine booklet and booklet holder.
> 
> My beige Celine phantom. Looks like a beige-taupe colour. Looks lighter in the sun.
> 
> Thank u for helping me authenticate it in the authenticate this Celine thread.
> 
> View attachment 2957857
> View attachment 2957867



Beautiful bags


----------



## IVPARI

novembernight said:


> I have been in love with the luggage bags for as long as I can remember. I bought both of these beauties last year and I am so happy with them. My nano and my mini!


the red one is fantastic


----------



## IVPARI

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2941528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#65039;Celine trapeze medium  souris


I don't have Celine yet but if I could pick one, this style is the must have...


----------



## jemiko

one more photo with my Celine box! love it!


----------



## ipekkeles

I bought two Celiné bags in a month and i'm not regretting anything one bit! Considering buying a small black Trapeze next.

2015 Cruise Tricolor Textile Micro Luggage (or is it a mini? pretty sure it is a micro)
Indigo Nano Luggage


----------



## pepita_anne

ipekkeles said:


> I bought two Celiné bags in a month and i'm not regretting anything one bit! Considering buying a small black Trapeze next.
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Cruise Tricolor Textile Micro Luggage (or is it a mini? pretty sure it is a micro)
> 
> Indigo Nano Luggage




Nice![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## selenahsu

Chilling out with Nano and wine 
https://instagram.com/p/1DNJzyhdg5/


----------



## BagMagTasty

ipekkeles said:


> I bought two Celiné bags in a month and i'm not regretting anything one bit! Considering buying a small black Trapeze next.
> 
> 2015 Cruise Tricolor Textile Micro Luggage (or is it a mini? pretty sure it is a micro)
> Indigo Nano Luggage



love the nano! its so cute


----------



## South Beach

MCO said:


> This was my first Celine, purchased from the store in Florence in 2013 [emoji5]&#65039;.




Your bag is amazing! How did you find the Florence store? Headed that way in a few months!!! Very excited !


----------



## eagleye

I managed to leave a few whitish marks on my trapeze (touched the bag just after putting hand cream on....) any of you have good ideas on how to get rid of them?  many thanks!!  

PS. poor pic quality so didn't upload.


----------



## South Beach

eagleye said:


> I managed to leave a few whitish marks on my trapeze (touched the bag just after putting hand cream on....) any of you have good ideas on how to get rid of them?  many thanks!!
> 
> PS. poor pic quality so didn't upload.




Might try posting this question in the chit chat thread...


----------



## SilkySweetTea

ipekkeles said:


> I bought two Celiné bags in a month and i'm not regretting anything one bit! Considering buying a small black Trapeze next.
> 
> 2015 Cruise Tricolor Textile Micro Luggage (or is it a mini? pretty sure it is a micro)
> Indigo Nano Luggage


 


both bags are simply gorgeous. I like the blue nano so much


----------



## SilkySweetTea

michellelimmy9 said:


> Tpfers hi!! Help me pick please! I am torn between this two amazing colors! Its indigo blue and sunflower yellow for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934183
> View attachment 2934184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!


 


totally love the blue indigo


----------



## SilkySweetTea

My two black beauties


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jemiko said:


> one more photo with my Celine box! love it!


Tre chic!


----------



## Curliefury

Agreed indigo!


----------



## naqsa

Hi All, 
I finally got my hands on a belt bag. It's in the mini size in Tan. I added a Hermes twilly to spruce it up. My first Celine!


----------



## South Beach

Gorgeous !!! Congrats


----------



## couturiot

ipekkeles said:


> I bought two Celiné bags in a month and i'm not regretting anything one bit! Considering buying a small black Trapeze next.
> 
> 2015 Cruise Tricolor Textile Micro Luggage (or is it a mini? pretty sure it is a micro)
> Indigo Nano Luggage



Do you have any modeling shots of the Tricolor Textile Micro? It is gorgeous! I am debating over getting this one or Mini Belt in Dune...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

naqsa said:


> Hi All,
> I finally got my hands on a belt bag. It's in the mini size in Tan. I added a Hermes twilly to spruce it up. My first Celine!


Love your Knot! Such a nice color


----------



## ipekkeles

couturiot said:


> Do you have any modeling shots of the Tricolor Textile Micro? It is gorgeous! I am debating over getting this one or Mini Belt in Dune...



Sadly, i broke my ankle right after i bought it so i'm stuck on bed rest until June, so no modelling shots  However, i'm 5'10 and Micro is a good size for me. The bag is really light to carry (carried it once during lunch break) because it is textile. I bought it thinking it'll be really versatile and can be used with creams, blacks and navys. I'm mostly a jeans and flats type of girl so it will go with anything really and not look too dressy.

Mini belt, i read and watched so many reviews complaining about the clasp and it seems like while opening and closing the flap you have to bend the flap and cause a crease. Idk. It is too formal for my hectic life right now having a nine month old with a full time job etc. Too much hassle for me.

sorry for the TL;DR


----------



## ipekkeles

My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!


----------



## amadea88

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!



I love it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!


Your bag is my fantasy!


----------



## ipekkeles

amadea88 said:


> I love it, it's gorgeous!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Your bag is my fantasy!



Thank you!


----------



## miah100

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!




Gorgeous!


----------



## ipekkeles

miah100 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Wplijnaar

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!



Stunning Trapeze ! Gorgeous


----------



## ipekkeles

Wplijnaar said:


> Stunning Trapeze ! Gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Kcano22

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!


Love it! Way to go... Congrats


----------



## anne1218

ipekkeles said:


> My new Small Trapeze and my third Céline bag in less than two months!




Georgeous!! I'm waiting for mine to be shipped his Friday from NM for triple points...not sure if I shoud go for mini or small, you're is a small size which is $2800,correct? Do u mind taking some mod shot so I can see a tad better? I'm about 5'2 115 lbs. I'm wondering if I should get it in small or mini. Thx a bunch


----------



## ipekkeles

anne1218 said:


> Georgeous!! I'm waiting for mine to be shipped his Friday from NM for triple points...not sure if I shoud go for mini or small, you're is a small size which is $2800,correct? Do u mind taking some mod shot so I can see a tad better? I'm about 5'2 115 lbs. I'm wondering if I should get it in small or mini. Thx a bunch



Thank you!  I would love to take modelling shots, however i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest. I'm 5'10 180lbs and i find the size good on me. Below is the tag that can help you with the size hopefully.


----------



## tramcaro

My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho


----------



## rea11yb0red

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho




Wow this is so beautiful!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Curliefury

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho



Beautiful!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho


OMG I'm speechless!


----------



## amadea88

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho



Stunning!


----------



## South Beach

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho




Beautiful!


----------



## Kajleen

naqsa said:


> Hi All,
> I finally got my hands on a belt bag. It's in the mini size in Tan. I added a Hermes twilly to spruce it up. My first Celine!



totally amazing!!!


----------



## nai2012

Love this the colour is so beautiful x


----------



## nai2012

juicybrat said:


> Just got this beauty!! Bought Preowned and came with dust bag, receipt from Paris and the Celine booklet and booklet holder.
> 
> My beige Celine phantom. Looks like a beige-taupe colour. Looks lighter in the sun.
> 
> Thank u for helping me authenticate it in the authenticate this Celine thread.
> 
> View attachment 2957857
> View attachment 2957867



Love this the colour is so beautiful. Congratulations xx


----------



## lilian01022013

my new med Trapeze [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## South Beach

Yummy color combo! She's just beautiful!


----------



## Wplijnaar

lilian01022013 said:


> View attachment 2976715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new med Trapeze [emoji5]&#65039;



She's beautiful ...


----------



## lilian01022013

Wplijnaar said:


> She's beautiful ...




thank u


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lilian01022013 said:


> View attachment 2976715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new med Trapeze [emoji5]&#65039;


Great piece!


----------



## lilian01022013

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great piece!




thank u


----------



## IRENELIN

tramcaro said:


> My custom-made Stingray Box from Celine Soho


soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Babiigurl82

My celine nano


----------



## heckp

Mini and I at Butchart Gardens


----------



## ssv003

Out in the garden with my micro yesterday.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ssv003 said:


> Out in the garden with my micro yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2983313


Your Micro is so beautiful


----------



## Sculli

My indigo nano [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ssv003

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your Micro is so beautiful




Thank you so much!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sculli said:


> My indigo nano [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983933


Love your look!


----------



## Sculli

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your look!




Thank you[emoji1]


----------



## Fashionberry

My Celine Phantom


----------



## S_style

Can someone help me please! I have this Céline Wool Felt Phantom bag and i would love to put my mind to rest. Can i post pictures? Thank you!


----------



## elevenxten

Fashionberry said:


> My Celine Phantom



What color is this beauty? So georgous...congratz!!!!


----------



## Fashionberry

elevenxten said:


> What color is this beauty? So georgous...congratz!!!!


Burgundy 

Thank u!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Fashionberry said:


> My Celine Phantom


Gorgeous color


----------



## Fashionberry

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous color


Thank you


----------



## Gemma1313

Beautiful bags,, one of my absolute favourites


----------



## Marlina

heckp said:


> Mini and I at Butchart Gardens


Very beautiful !


----------



## Marlina

Out & about with my Nano.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Marlina said:


> Out & about with my Nano.


You are so chic!


----------



## amadea88

Marlina said:


> Out & about with my Nano.



Love your entire look!


----------



## Marlina

amadea88 said:


> Love your entire look!


Thks @ameadea88 & LOUKPEACH. I'm messy most of the time actually. lol


----------



## pinkypinku

ssv003 said:


> Out in the garden with my micro yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2983313




wow makes me wanna on a Micro too!!! [emoji7]


----------



## roannefigueroa

What are the classic colors for a Celine Luggage?


----------



## roannefigueroa

What to buy for my first Celine bag? I'm thinking of buying the luggage tote but i'm not sure of the color yet. I want a neutral color but not black. I'm also torn between the luggage vs the trapeze.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roannefigueroa said:


> What to buy for my first Celine bag? I'm thinking of buying the luggage tote but i'm not sure of the color yet. I want a neutral color but not black. I'm also torn between the luggage vs the trapeze.


Dune (beige), Souris (gray) or Indigo is Celine classic neutral color. Go for Luggage!!!!


----------



## pinkypinku

My Croc Phantom I got over the weekends


----------



## pinkypinku

roannefigueroa said:


> What to buy for my first Celine bag? I'm thinking of buying the luggage tote but i'm not sure of the color yet. I want a neutral color but not black. I'm also torn between the luggage vs the trapeze.




I'd go for a Dune Mini Luggage! Trapeze gives a more casual vibe. Depends on what look you are looking for


----------



## roannefigueroa

Now I'm torn between Dune and Indigo. I might go for the Micro luggage in Dune since bf says Indigo color is kinda loud. 

What leathers are available for Dune color in Micro size? Sorry I'm kinda new to Celine. I know there's smooth and drummed leather. I want the drummed leather though cause I heard it doesn't slouch as much as the smooth one.


----------



## heaRtB

My mini & micro [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

heaRtB said:


> My mini & micro [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


They both are so stunning


----------



## msPing

My INK micro.. Out on a sunny day


----------



## rycechica1016

msPing said:


> View attachment 3001526
> 
> 
> My INK micro.. Out on a sunny day




i love this!!!! so gorgeous! [emoji170]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

msPing said:


> View attachment 3001526
> 
> 
> My INK micro.. Out on a sunny day


BEAUTIFULLL really


----------



## pepita_anne

catherinegrinz said:


> View attachment 3002700
> 
> Finally got my nano!! My first Céline bag  I was definitely debating getting the size up because the price difference wasn't huge but I just love the crossbody option so much! In love with my new baby!



Nice!!!


----------



## hunnies74

SilkySweetTea said:


> My two black beauties


Love them both!!


----------



## amadea88

heaRtB said:


> My mini & micro [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]



Gorgeous- love the colors.



msPing said:


> View attachment 3001526
> 
> 
> My INK micro.. Out on a sunny day



Stunning color - love!



catherinegrinz said:


> View attachment 3002700
> 
> Finally got my nano!! My first Céline bag  I was definitely debating getting the size up because the price difference wasn't huge but I just love the crossbody option so much! In love with my new baby!



Congrats on your first Celine!


----------



## anichka_1

Finally, took my baby out. I'm so obsessed with her [emoji41]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

anichka_1 said:


> Finally, took my baby out. I'm so obsessed with her [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007923
> View attachment 3007924


You look good


----------



## Peachesprincess

Marlina said:


> Out & about with my Nano.


I love your outfit


----------



## MCO

Me and my newest nano being a tourist in Brooklyn


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MCO said:


> Me and my newest nano being a tourist in Brooklyn


This Tri color Nano is so hot right now!


----------



## abutt84

Micro luggage tote in tri color


----------



## mamoizelle

I'm new in the forum and joining the club. Greetings from France !


----------



## missdicaprio

catherinegrinz said:


> View attachment 3002700
> 
> Finally got my nano!! My first Céline bag  I was definitely debating getting the size up because the price difference wasn't huge but I just love the crossbody option so much! In love with my new baby!



Love this! And love the monster, I have the exact same one


----------



## cclady

mamoizelle said:


> I'm new in the forum and joining the club. Greetings from France !




Love it! You look very chic too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

abutt84 said:


> View attachment 3015740
> View attachment 3015741
> 
> Micro luggage tote in tri color


What a beauty


----------



## amadea88

abutt84 said:


> View attachment 3015740
> View attachment 3015741
> 
> Micro luggage tote in tri color



Beautiful!


----------



## amadea88

abutt84 said:


> View attachment 3015740
> View attachment 3015741
> 
> Micro luggage tote in tri color





mamoizelle said:


> I'm new in the forum and joining the club. Greetings from France !



Gorgeous!  Looks great on you!


----------



## mamoizelle

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks great on you!



Thanks amadea88 !!


----------



## mamoizelle

cclady said:


> Love it! You look very chic too!



Thank you cclady !!


----------



## luminositylux

Hi I received a celine bag from my friend for my 24th birthday and I want to authenticate it before I wear it outside.. But I don't know where I should post the photos because it would not fit the terms of the authentication forum thread. Help a sista out!

FYI, there are no celine stores around me.. I've actually never even seen a store in my life.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mamoizelle said:


> I'm new in the forum and joining the club. Greetings from France !


Tre chic


----------



## Allygale11

My beautiful Celine Box in liege leather


----------



## mamoizelle

Hi Ally! How are you? Happy to see you here


----------



## Allygale11

Hello!Im all good!how are you?i had to join purse forum and post my Celine![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jdacosta




----------



## dangerouscurves

My new bicolor Celine pouch. Are all Celine pouches made of lamb? Or are there also with goat or cow? How does the lamb hold up after some time?Is lamb too delicate?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jdacosta said:


> View attachment 3022001


Love your EDGE


----------



## Jdacosta

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your EDGE




Thanks  I find the Edge isn't popular as much as other Celine bags!


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my symmetrical bag today.


----------



## fakepink

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 2931635
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, happy to share my new celine the small trapeze in souris.. I'm only 5ft1 lol!
> 
> This is my first celine and I am super happy. I have one question that may seem really stupid but I didn't think to ask in the shop... The silver hardware has like scratches all over it, and didn't come with a protective sticker .. But do all trapezes come with this brushed type hardware or do I need to go and swap this one?!
> 
> Thank you!!! Xxx



Hi Hun what size is that trapeze? Are you able to give me the dimensions? Because I'm getting confused on whether the bag I'm looking for is a small or medium.


----------



## Kajleen

dangerouscurves said:


> My new bicolor Celine pouch. Are all Celine pouches made of lamb? Or are there also with goat or cow? How does the lamb hold up after some time?Is lamb too delicate?
> View attachment 3022489


Hi, yes the lamb skin is very delicate. I have my for four months now and it get veiny in places where is the bag touching by fingers the most. I use leather protect and I really take care about the bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kajleen said:


> Hi, yes the lamb skin is very delicate. I have my for four months now and it get veiny in places where is the bag touching by fingers the most. I use leather protect and I really take care about the bag.




Thank you for the reply. I think I'm just gonna sell it then before it gets worse. I think I'll get Saint Laurent pouch next time.


----------



## cotonblanc

dangerouscurves said:


> My new bicolor Celine pouch. Are all Celine pouches made of lamb? Or are there also with goat or cow? How does the lamb hold up after some time?Is lamb too delicate?]



I've had mine from Fall 2011 forever and it has developed a nice supple softness to it. No scratches and I never baby my leather goods.


----------



## elainie13

Me with my small celine belt bag.


----------



## Kajleen

cotonblanc said:


> I've had mine from Fall 2011 forever and it has developed a nice supple softness to it. No scratches and I never baby my leather goods.



Than I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but my celine trio looks in one corner (where I touch it with my fingers most) like this
And I have it for four months.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025292
> 
> Me with my small celine belt bag.


In love with your Belt


----------



## Sachsensox

Hi guys! New to me Celina!  Authenticated by your lovely Unoma.


----------



## Labelsoflove

Kind of old, but thought I would share. My Celine phantom in fushia & my bi-color edge in smooth w/ navy, I snagged the edge on eBay around Christmas time for $700 practically brand new!


----------



## mamoizelle

Labelsoflove said:


> Kind of old, but thought I would share. My Celine phantom in fushia & my bi-color edge in smooth w/ navy, I snagged the edge on eBay around Christmas time for $700 practically brand new!



They are beautiful Labelsoflove!!


----------



## bebefuzz

heaRtB said:


> My mini & micro [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]



GREAT bag choices. These are stunning!


----------



## beatyv

Can you please help me authenticate my Celine Bag!


----------



## aldal

hikarupanda said:


> Out with my symmetrical bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024216
> View attachment 3024217


Your bag is STUNNING and i love your outfit!


----------



## aldal

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025292
> 
> Me with my small celine belt bag.


LOVE IT! Do you find that your bag has begun sagging at all?


----------



## aldal

abutt84 said:


> View attachment 3015740
> View attachment 3015741
> 
> Micro luggage tote in tri color


i love this color combo so much!


----------



## hikarupanda

aldal said:


> Your bag is STUNNING and i love your outfit!




Thank you!!


----------



## elainie13

My small Celine belt bag, with matching Vince shoes and new denim skirt. My summer outfit!


----------



## elainie13

aldal said:


> LOVE IT! Do you find that your bag has begun sagging at all?


Hi aldal!  No it hasn't started sagging yet but I don't put a lot of heavy things in the bag.  Probably out of all my bags, this is the one I baby the most!


----------



## Demen

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3043183
> 
> 
> My small Celine belt bag, with matching Vince shoes and new denim skirt. My summer outfit!


 
both are nice, congrats ^^


----------



## mamoizelle

Trapèze tricolor calfskin and classic box liège leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3043183
> 
> 
> My small Celine belt bag, with matching Vince shoes and new denim skirt. My summer outfit!


You have killer legs! Love the shot!


----------



## mwong5

I'm new to the forum and I just had to post this. 

Just got it a few days ago from Milan, it was love at first sight!  

It's a Micro luggage from the Fall / Winter 2015. 
I can't wait to bring her out!


----------



## kahoring

Some of my collections of Celine.


----------



## rycechica1016

Saffron Phantom


----------



## elainie13

LOUKPEACH said:


> You have killer legs! Love the shot!


Thanks Loukpeach!  It's more like good camera angles than my legs  LOL


----------



## elainie13

kahoring said:


> View attachment 3045127
> 
> Some of my collections of Celine.


Love your Celine bag family!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kahoring said:


> View attachment 3045127
> 
> Some of my collections of Celine.


OMG U R so FANCY


----------



## Demen

kahoring said:


> View attachment 3045127
> 
> Some of my collections of Celine.



OMG, great collection, indeed.
Congrats!


----------



## Abi2708

Hi guys i am new here. I am curious if anyone here ever encountered an authentic celine nano smooth lethear without a serial number? Color burgundy, origin Japan. Help pls felow celine lovers!


----------



## kahoring

Demen said:


> OMG, great collection, indeed.
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you. I have spend most of my saving on them. Lol


----------



## kahoring

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG U R so FANCY




Thanks they are my love


----------



## kahoring

Abi2708 said:


> Hi guys i am new here. I am curious if anyone here ever encountered an authentic celine nano smooth lethear without a serial number? Color burgundy, origin Japan. Help pls felow celine lovers!




Actually every Celine bag or SLG should come with a serial number. I don't think there is a made in Japan Celine bag too.


----------



## Abi2708

Hi kahoring thanks for reply. I got it from japan but it is made in italy. I'll post some photos when i get the chance. I hope i can come accross someone who can confirm they got one without a serial number. It is an authentic bag from what i know because the store i got it from is reputable. Hope so!!


----------



## Tano25

Hi Celine lovers this is my new baby!


----------



## QnBee9

Tano, I can't see a pic.


----------



## youngforever

Ok


----------



## youngforever

My new Celine


----------



## youngforever

What do you think of it


----------



## LOUKPEACH

youngforever said:


> View attachment 3055791
> 
> My new Celine


Beautiful Trapeze! Do you like to tuck the wings in? So unique


----------



## casseyelsie

youngforever said:


> What do you think of it




Very very beautiful


----------



## youngforever

Ok


----------



## youngforever

I recently bought it. 
How can I have it authenticated ?
It's real suede and calf leather
Please advise


----------



## youngforever

Thank you
Here's. Picture with wings out


----------



## youngforever

Please see if you can authenticate it
By looking at the picture


----------



## rfulinara75

Just bought my first Celine bag in Rome but not sure if I should keep it. I am having buyer's remorse and I wish got the souris instead. What do you guys think?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rfulinara75 said:


> Just bought my first Celine bag in Rome but not sure if I should keep it. I am having buyer's remorse and I wish got the souris instead. What do you guys think?


Tricolor is an eye catching while Souris is one of Celine classic color. If you don't have any solid color of Celine. You should go for the Souris. But this one is very nice though


----------



## cclady

rfulinara75 said:


> Just bought my first Celine bag in Rome but not sure if I should keep it. I am having buyer's remorse and I wish got the souris instead. What do you guys think?




I think it's nice but if you still hesitate, give yourself a chance to see the solid color and exchange it.


----------



## rfulinara75

Thanks ladies.  Here's more pics.


----------



## rfulinara75

rfulinara75 said:


> thanks ladies.  Here's more pics.


----------



## rfulinara75




----------



## rfulinara75




----------



## Lushi

I think its beautiful


----------



## chicceline

Gorgeous bag  but when you're in doubt I would change it. My tip: Picture at least 5 outfits you'll wear this bag with. If you can it will be a great addition. 
Curious to hear which bag really goes home with you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rfulinara75 said:


> View attachment 3058443


Great color combos truly stunning


----------



## sydneywd

obsessed with my new baby!


----------



## CapsCouture90

My first Celine bag! Belt Bag in burgundy with pebbled leather body and smooth leather flap.


----------



## CapsCouture90

kahoring said:


> View attachment 3045127
> 
> Some of my collections of Celine.


Your collection is amazing!! What is the python bag (looks like a clutch) in the front?


----------



## tastefashion

My celine mini luggage is sitting with my floral hand embroidered shawl.  May u ladies have a nice weekend!


----------



## solitudelove

sydneywd said:


> obsessed with my new baby!


SO beautiful!!!!


----------



## ho_chris

pinkypinku said:


> My Croc Phantom I got over the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999459


Gorgeous!
Do you mind share with me where you got this beauty & how much?


----------



## bernacular

Celine large trio goat skin in medium grey [emoji134]


----------



## bernacular

View attachment 3071664


View attachment 3071665


Celine large trio goat skin in medium grey [emoji4]


----------



## bernacular

CapsCouture90 said:


> My first Celine bag! Belt Bag in burgundy with pebbled leather body and smooth leather flap.




Niiiice!!! Super GORJ! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## jax818

youngforever said:


> I recently bought it.
> 
> How can I have it authenticated ?
> 
> It's real suede and calf leather
> 
> Please advise




I'm not an expert but it looks real to me.  Stitching, shape, and hardware looks good.  How does it feel?  Mine feels very luxurious.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bernacular said:


> View attachment 3071664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071665
> 
> 
> Celine large trio goat skin in medium grey [emoji134]


I love this Gray Trio!


----------



## bernacular

LOUKPEACH said:


> I love this Gray Trio!




Thanks! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kmruss1

pinkypinku said:


> My Croc Phantom I got over the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999459


I love your bag!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kmruss1

katnoise said:


> ::swoon::


I love your belt bag!!! what do you thin of it? Is it comfortable? And does it hold it's shape?


----------



## shoes4ever

So in love with my new Celine large Trio in fluro pink


----------



## avocado1

My ultimate dream bag! Love!


----------



## heaRtB

avocado1 said:


> My ultimate dream bag! Love!




Wow! Very pretty! Congrats![emoji4]


----------



## kitcat

avocado1 said:


> My ultimate dream bag! Love!




Where did you get this one?  It's exactly what I am looking for!  Congrats it's gorgeous!


----------



## avocado1

kitcat said:


> Where did you get this one?  It's exactly what I am looking for!  Congrats it's gorgeous!



Celine boutique NYC


----------



## avocado1

kitcat said:


> Where did you get this one?  It's exactly what I am looking for!  Congrats it's gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## kitcat

avocado1 said:


> Celine boutique NYC



Thanks!


----------



## avocado1

Thank you


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Ink Micro [emoji170]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PinkPeonies said:


> My Ink Micro [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3076889


Wow with Celine box so rare!!! Great color choice. Congrats


----------



## Lizzy24

I recently bought a navy phantom but the zippers have ykk stamped on them. Does anyone else knows if their bag has ykk zippers?


----------



## Lizzy24

So here are two photos of the bag..


----------



## xoxoceline

PinkPeonies said:


> My Ink Micro [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3076889


Wow! Your picture was on my instagram feed this morning (and I followed!). How/where did you get the box? Btw we are bag twins


----------



## mamoizelle

jax818 said:


> I'm not an expert but it looks real to me.  Stitching, shape, and hardware looks good.  How does it feel?  Mine feels very luxurious.



So pretty!! I saw your photo on Celine.addict instagram. Lovely!!


----------



## mamoizelle

PinkPeonies said:


> My Ink Micro [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3076889



I saw your photo on Celine.addict instagram. Lovely!! 







Lizzy24 said:


> I recently bought a navy phantom but the zippers have ykk stamped on them. Does anyone else knows if their bag has ykk zippers?







Lizzy24 said:


> So here are two photos of the bag..



Hi lizzy, you could ask about the authenticity on the other page of this forum. There is topic about Celine authenticity. All my Celine bags don't have ykk zipper









mamoizelle said:


> So pretty!! I saw your photo on Celine.addict instagram. Lovely!!



LOL I quote the wrong post oops


----------



## Lizzy24

Thank you so much. That's all I needed to know. That ink micro is beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Lizzy24 said:


> So here are two photos of the bag..


I don't think Celine ever collaborate with YKK...


----------



## lilian01022013

Celine trapeze in small size going out w me for the first time )


----------



## mamoizelle

lilian01022013 said:


> View attachment 3080339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine trapeze in small size going out w me for the first time )



So beautiful lilian!! I'm in love


----------



## Precious Happy

lilian01022013 said:


> View attachment 3080339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine trapeze in small size going out w me for the first time )



Is this at Boiling Point? I just went for the first time this weekend and it was fun eating there! &#128523;

Gorgeous bag! &#128077;&#127996;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lilian01022013

mamoizelle said:


> So beautiful lilian!! I'm in love




thank u!


----------



## _purseaddict_

lilian01022013 said:


> View attachment 3080339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine trapeze in small size going out w me for the first time )




I love and want to have that macaron and your Trapeze. Lol.


----------



## pandut

PinkPeonies said:


> My Ink Micro [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3076889




So pretty [emoji7] congrats!


----------



## lilian01022013

_purseaddict_ said:


> I love and want to have that macaron and your Trapeze. Lol.




lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## lilian01022013

Precious Happy said:


> Is this at Boiling Point? I just went for the first time this weekend and it was fun eating there! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




thank u. i was at the number 1 tea inside china town Las vegas )


----------



## PinkPeonies

xoxoceline said:


> Wow! Your picture was on my instagram feed this morning (and I followed!). How/where did you get the box? Btw we are bag twins




Thank you [emoji4] I purchased the bag at a Departemt store called David Jones here in Australia. When I purchased the bag I asked if it came with a box or a Celine shopping bag but the SA told me they hadn't been sent any of those and that they were expecting them in a few months and to ask for them if I was around. I'd randomly come in and ask and they never had any and finally they had it. It was nice of them to still give me one after purchasing the bag 4-5 months previously.


----------



## PinkPeonies

xoxoceline said:


> Wow! Your picture was on my instagram feed this morning (and I followed!). How/where did you get the box? Btw we are bag twins




Thank you. 

I purchased the bag at a Departemt store called David Jones here in Australia. When I purchased the bag I asked if it came with a box or a Celine shopping bag but the SA told me they hadn't been sent any of those and that they were expecting them in a few months and to ask for them if I was around. I'd randomly come in and ask and they never had any and finally they had it. It was nice of them to still give me one after purchasing the bag 4-5 months previously.


----------



## PinkPeonies

xoxoceline said:


> Wow! Your picture was on my instagram feed this morning (and I followed!). How/where did you get the box? Btw we are bag twins



Thank you [emoji4] I purchased the bag at a Departemt store called David Jones here in Australia. When I purchased the bag I asked if it came with a box or a Celine shopping bag but the SA told me they hadn't been sent any of those and that they were expecting them in a few months and to ask for them if I was around. I'd randomly come in and ask and they never had any and finally they had it. It was nice of them to still give me one after purchasing the bag 4-5 months previously.


----------



## PinkPeonies

xoxoceline - Thank you [emoji4] I purchased the bag at a Departemt store called David Jones here in Australia. When I purchased the bag I asked if it came with a box or a Celine shopping bag but the SA told me they hadn't been sent any of those and that they were expecting them in a few months and to ask for them if I was around. I'd randomly come in and ask and they never had any and finally they had it. It was nice of them to still give me one after purchasing the bag 4-5 months previously.


----------



## jp23

Mini trapeze out with me today! Feeling the summer heat!


----------



## QnBee9

My Celine black with red trim micro and my souris mini luggage.


----------



## QnBee9

Close up on my micro.


----------



## QnBee9

Close up on the mini.


----------



## j3nm4k

QnBee9 said:


> Close up on my micro.


that red and black is a magical combination!


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> Mini trapeze out with me today! Feeling the summer heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084830




Hi jp23.  Do u have any mod pic with mini trapeze?  Hope u don't mind to share and let us know your height too


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> Hi jp23.  Do u have any mod pic with mini trapeze?  Hope u don't mind to share and let us know your height too




I don't at the moment but I'd be happy to take one for you in the next couple of days


----------



## mamoizelle

My little Céline family


----------



## cclady

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family




Soo nice all together!! And such a nice pop of yellow!


----------



## mamoizelle

cclady said:


> Soo nice all together!! And such a nice pop of yellow!



Thank you cclady


----------



## QnBee9

j3nm4k said:


> that red and black is a magical combination!



I love that combo! It's so eye catching.


----------



## _purseaddict_

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family




That is perfect Celine collection. If I can have only three Celine bags, I will choose that three models too! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family


Good looking family members!


----------



## erli

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family




Beautiful!  Now you make me want to get the box. [emoji4]


----------



## mamoizelle

_purseaddict_ said:


> That is perfect Celine collection. If I can have only three Celine bags, I will choose that three models too! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you  I love bags with shoulder strap, it's so practical to go around hands free 







LOUKPEACH said:


> Good looking family members!


Thanks Loukpeach 








erli said:


> Beautiful!  Now you make me want to get the box. [emoji4]


Go get it erli! The price is increasing but Celine boutique in avenue montaigne Paris still sells it in old price. The box bag is my Birkin and my timeless classic flap, hope it will last until I become a grandma ^^


----------



## jp23

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family




Such lovely colors! Very friendly feeling


----------



## preppyboy8671

First time posting here at CELINE.
Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

preppyboy8671 said:


> First time posting here at CELINE.
> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on too!


Dark Bold and beautiful


----------



## casseyelsie

Omg I wish I will be able to post pic of my Celine as soon as I can find small Trapeze without suede type in color combo I like!  And after I manage to get Trapeze, I want Box as my Celine [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

My phantom and my moose [emoji177]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3091690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom and my moose [emoji177]


So classy classic!


----------



## jp23

LOUKPEACH said:


> So classy classic!




Thank you!!! Maisie thinks so too [emoji81]


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

what is the current price of the celine micro fluo pebbled leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> Thank you!!! Maisie thinks so too [emoji81]


LOL you are so cute!


----------



## chicceline

mamoizelle said:


> My little Céline family


Good looking family!


----------



## chicceline

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3091690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom and my moose [emoji177]


Purrrrfection!


----------



## Aremkay

My luggage mini &#128150; I wanted a red luggage in nano but couldn't find it and then it was a choice between a new burgundy micro and this one. This one is a bluish gray with silver hardware and I just love it!


----------



## pearlgrass

Aremkay said:


> My luggage mini &#128150; I wanted a red luggage in nano but couldn't find it and then it was a choice between a new burgundy micro and this one. This one is a bluish gray with silver hardware and I just love it!



Congrats!! Nice color


----------



## hikarupanda

Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]

https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/


----------



## pearlgrass

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522



Wow, stunning *BOX*


----------



## hikarupanda

pearlgrass said:


> Wow, stunning *BOX*




Thank you! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## mamoizelle

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522



So beautiful!!!


----------



## erli

Aremkay said:


> My luggage mini [emoji178] I wanted a red luggage in nano but couldn't find it and then it was a choice between a new burgundy micro and this one. This one is a bluish gray with silver hardware and I just love it!




It's beautiful!


----------



## hikarupanda

mamoizelle said:


> So beautiful!!!




Thanks I love it soooo much!


----------



## Jadpe

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522


My dream box bag!


----------



## Jadpe

Another day, another Céline bag [emoji23]


----------



## hikarupanda

Jadpe said:


> Another day, another Céline bag [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3096017




Love it!


----------



## jp23

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522




Just an AMAZING bag


----------



## casseyelsie

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522




Wow she's worth admiring everyday!  Congrats


----------



## rycechica1016

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522




gorgeous! love it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## erli

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522






We are all drooling! [emoji1]


----------



## erli

My little collection!  [emoji162] 

P.S. The nano is actually Ink, but it looks like it's black whenever there's minimal lighting, which is why I am in love with it.


----------



## hikarupanda

jp23 said:


> Just an AMAZING bag







casseyelsie said:


> Wow she's worth admiring everyday!  Congrats







rycechica1016 said:


> gorgeous! love it [emoji5]&#65039;







erli said:


> We are all drooling! [emoji1]




Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## lauangela

Just bought this beauty! Part of the Fall 2015 collection  (Mini luggage)


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

lauangela said:


> Just bought this beauty! Part of the Fall 2015 collection


Love it!  I was eyeing this one.  Can you do a modeling pic?


----------



## lauangela

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Love it!  I was eyeing this one.  Can you do a modeling pic?



Yup! Here you go! This is the mini luggage size. I love it cause the colors makes it look so classic and perfect for fall!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

lauangela said:


> Yup! Here you go! This is the mini luggage size. I love it cause the colors makes it look so classic and perfect for fall!


Thank You!  absolutely stunning!  I love the pink so much


----------



## pepita_anne

lauangela said:


> Just bought this beauty! Part of the Fall 2015 collection  (Mini luggage)




What a beauty!


----------



## pearlgrass

lauangela said:


> Yup! Here you go! This is the mini luggage size. I love it cause the colors makes it look so classic and perfect for fall!



You look gorgeous  Love the the color combo!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

erli said:


> My little collection!  [emoji162]
> 
> P.S. The nano is actually Ink, but it looks like it's black whenever there's minimal lighting, which is why I am in love with it.
> 
> View attachment 3096393


Oh dear! You have a complete set of Luggage wow...


----------



## erli

LOUKPEACH said:


> Oh dear! You have a complete set of Luggage wow...




Obsessed! hahaha...


----------



## bagwathi

Here's mine!


----------



## erli

pinklet said:


> This is my Celine mini luggage in black with gold hardware.  I can literally sniff it all day!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## erli

bagwathi said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098512
> View attachment 3098513
> View attachment 3098514




Great color combo!


----------



## eunbeelee

Hey guys! Got the Luggage for a wedding gift from the Hubby! Here she is in action


----------



## pearlgrass

eunbeelee said:


> Hey guys! Got the Luggage for a wedding gift from the Hubby! Here she is in action
> 
> View attachment 3100026



Congrats!! You look gorgeous with your _*CELINE*_


----------



## linda2705

erli said:


> My little collection!  [emoji162]
> 
> P.S. The nano is actually Ink, but it looks like it's black whenever there's minimal lighting, which is why I am in love with it.
> 
> View attachment 3096393



THAT COLLECTION! i'm in love!!!


----------



## linda2705

hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522



omgoodness so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

linda2705 said:


> omgoodness so beautiful!!!!!!




Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## tiffknee79




----------



## linda2705

Thought I should post up a photo of my Celine family before I sell the nano! Thinking of getting a solid colour in navy instead =)


----------



## ssv003

linda2705 said:


> Thought I should post up a photo of my Celine family before I sell the nano! Thinking of getting a solid colour in navy instead =)
> 
> View attachment 3102359




Beautiful collection!


----------



## ssv003

eunbeelee said:


> Hey guys! Got the Luggage for a wedding gift from the Hubby! Here she is in action
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100026




Gorgeous photo! What a lovely gift!


----------



## Brooklyngirl21

Hi ladies, can someone help me out. i want to purchase this mini luggage. Seller is selling it used with authentication from ***************** for $2900. its fro 2012
is it worth it?


----------



## IndigoRose

eunbeelee said:


> Hey guys! Got the Luggage for a wedding gift from the Hubby! Here she is in action
> 
> View attachment 3100026


Beautiful bag and the background is gorgeous!!


----------



## IndigoRose

bagwathi said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098512
> View attachment 3098513
> View attachment 3098514


Love the color combination!


----------



## cclady

Brooklyngirl21 said:


> Hi ladies, can someone help me out. i want to purchase this mini luggage. Seller is selling it used with authentication from ***************** for $2900. its fro 2012
> 
> is it worth it?




I think it's beautiful! Not sure how much is the average price for used mini but it seems to look good, although it might be a bit flimsy and not as sturdy in real life. But if you love it and can't find anywhere else, you should get it.


----------



## ripgurl2013

tiffknee79 said:


> View attachment 3101920


oh so beautiful.  i saw this one at barney's today and fell in love!


----------



## ripgurl2013

avocado1 said:


> My ultimate dream bag! Love!


this makes me want to go out and get a belt bag right now.. congrats!!


----------



## LVl0v3r

Family Picture [emoji253][emoji178]


----------



## Piarpreet

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Picture [emoji253][emoji178]




I dont even like the trapeze (have a navy i wanna get rid of) and you just made me fall for yours wow


----------



## Baghug

Really really really luv it!


----------



## LVl0v3r

Piarpreet said:


> I dont even like the trapeze (have a navy i wanna get rid of) and you just made me fall for yours wow




I don't really like it either [emoji52]but liked mine since I saw it [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## ccake

Bought my first celine in July!!! Was originally thinking of getting a nano luggage but when I laid my eyes on this beauty, I fell in love!! The three leathers are of amazing quality! And the color combo! So happy she came home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> I dont even like the trapeze (have a navy i wanna get rid of) and you just made me fall for yours wow




Hi. I have small trapeze on my wishlist.  May I know why u didn't like yours?  Any cons I should be aware of?  TIA


----------



## Auvina15

ccake said:


> Bought my first celine in July!!! Was originally thinking of getting a nano luggage but when I laid my eyes on this beauty, I fell in love!! The three leathers are of amazing quality! And the color combo! So happy she came home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108883


Such a beautiful combo! Congrats!


----------



## Auvina15

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Picture [emoji253][emoji178]


Very good looking family! Love all the colors!


----------



## Auvina15

Baghug said:


> View attachment 3108635
> 
> 
> Really really really luv it!


Stunning!!!


----------



## airisuu

megchuahiock said:


> Thank you, loving it  only downside to the trapeze is not being able to stuff more stuff in it! im generally used to the flexibility of having bigger bags so this was a tiny oops moment for me during the first few times i brought it out. Anyway, here you go!  For reference im 5'5"!



Do you have more modelling shots with your small trapeze? Im 5'5 too and having a hard time choosing the sizes lol do you find the bag big enough for your daily essentials?


----------



## Piarpreet

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I have small trapeze on my wishlist.  May I know why u didn't like yours?  Any cons I should be aware of?  TIA



its too damn big lol and opening it on the god is a mess... u kinda need to put it on a surface not convenient at all :/ I really wanna get rid of it. which i could exchange it for a nano!


----------



## dotty8

eunbeelee said:


> Hey guys! Got the Luggage for a wedding gift from the Hubby! Here she is in action
> 
> View attachment 3100026




Congrats, you look amazing with it


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi guys, just want to share my Celine phantom bag from the 2015 runway collection! Got this for my Birthday!


----------



## Auvina15

StyleinLA said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my Celine phantom bag from the 2015 runway collection! Got this for my Birthday!


Gorgeous! It's shiny goatskin, isn's it?


----------



## Miss World

These are my first two Celine handbags ever. The first bag i purchased was a Celine Belt bag in burnt rust orange. The Belt bag is pebbled goatskin whilst the flap is smooth calfskin leather. :kiss:

The second bag is a smooth calfskin leather Celine Trapeze in black with soft gold hardware. This is the original regular small size. I am just over 5 foot tall and i don't find it big or bulky. I just love it. 

I am really loving the unique yet minimalistic designs of Celine, they feel very me. I can't wait to add more to my collection.


----------



## Miss World

bagwathi said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098512
> View attachment 3098513
> View attachment 3098514



I love the tri color combo on your Nano, so beautiful. The colors are very nuetral and wearable and classic. I really need a Celine Nano in my life!



Jadpe said:


> Another day, another Céline bag [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3096017



This is beautiful! What is this Celine bag called? Is it a shoulder bag or a crossbody? So pretty!



hikarupanda said:


> Admiring my box tonight! [emoji170]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6RLjcAvUD6/
> 
> View attachment 3095522



The color on this box bag is beyond perfect! Craving a box bag in a unique color like this.


----------



## lamb_lamb

ccake said:


> Bought my first celine in July!!! Was originally thinking of getting a nano luggage but when I laid my eyes on this beauty, I fell in love!! The three leathers are of amazing quality! And the color combo! So happy she came home with me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108883


it's beautiful. I love the colour combination. I'm planning to get a nano too as I have already got a trapeze


----------



## StyleinLA

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous! It's shiny goatskin, isn's it?


Hi Auvina15, Thank you!  Yes it's the shiny goat skin. I was originally going for smooth or pebbled version then I saw the shiny goat skin the texture and the shiny leather! She was the one for me! I'm in love with this bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## OneMoreDay

StyleinLA said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my Celine phantom bag from the 2015 runway collection! Got this for my Birthday!



Wow! Congrats on such a gorgeous bag! And happy birthday!


----------



## StyleinLA

OneMoreDay said:


> Wow! Congrats on such a gorgeous bag! And happy birthday!


Thank you! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Auvina15

StyleinLA said:


> Hi Auvina15, Thank you!  Yes it's the shiny goat skin. I was originally going for smooth or pebbled version then I saw the shiny goat skin the texture and the shiny leather! She was the one for me! I'm in love with this bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


You have the great taste !! It is very unique, also the goatskin is really durable! Congrats!!!


----------



## theprincesslena

Here's mine [emoji5]&#65039; micro luggage in "dune"


----------



## Auvina15

theprincesslena said:


> Here's mine [emoji5]&#65039; micro luggage in "dune"
> 
> View attachment 3123844


Wow! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MSO13

Very happy to have gotten this Medium Classic Box in Red, I've always wanted this bag and was never sure of the right color but I needed a red bag for Fall and this was perfect! It's gold hardware, I just left the plastic on for now. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## theprincesslena

Auvina15 said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous!!!




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## purplelinlin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Very happy to have gotten this Medium Classic Box in Red, I've always wanted this bag and was never sure of the right color but I needed a red bag for Fall and this was perfect! It's gold hardware, I just left the plastic on for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love it, so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## _purseaddict_

MrsOwen3 said:


> Very happy to have gotten this Medium Classic Box in Red, I've always wanted this bag and was never sure of the right color but I needed a red bag for Fall and this was perfect! It's gold hardware, I just left the plastic on for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




[emoji173]&#65039;Classy and beautiful beyond words. I wish I can afford a preloved Celine Box in red like yours!


----------



## MSO13

purplelinlin said:


> Love it, so pretty [emoji7]





_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Classy and beautiful beyond words. I wish I can afford a preloved Celine Box in red like yours!



Thank you both! It's really gorgeous, I think it was the right choice for my first red bag!

Hope you find one someday purseadditct!


----------



## LVl0v3r

[emoji7] In Love with my Mini Luggage [emoji120]&#127996; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 @tpflover


----------



## pearlgrass

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3125248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] In Love with my Mini Luggage [emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tpflover



Wow, she is gorgeous


----------



## auhaze

MrsOwen3 said:


> Very happy to have gotten this Medium Classic Box in Red, I've always wanted this bag and was never sure of the right color but I needed a red bag for Fall and this was perfect! It's gold hardware, I just left the plastic on for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats your bag is so pretty! Red is such a pop [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3125248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] In Love with my Mini Luggage [emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tpflover


So stunning


----------



## nightrain

One of my first Celine Bags...a little heavy but definitely a head turner...
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12322&pictureid=116100


----------



## naima_melita

nightrain said:


> One of my first Celine Bags...a little heavy but definitely a head turner...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12322&pictureid=116100



The embossed croc is tdf!!!


----------



## Miss World

nightrain said:


> One of my first Celine Bags...a little heavy but definitely a head turner...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12322&pictureid=116100



Definitely a head turner, so so divine! Love the croc embossed Phantom. It is stylish, edgy and super chic! Love it!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Finally took the plunge after wanting one for a really long time [emoji171]


----------



## itsyoda

Very nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BigCherry said:


> Finally took the plunge after wanting one for a really long time [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3132875


Classic is a classic!


----------



## BlueCherry

itsyoda said:


> Very nice!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic is a classic!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Auvina15

BigCherry said:


> Finally took the plunge after wanting one for a really long time [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3132875


Beautiful! Very classic! Bag twins  Love her more and more everyday.... Congrats!


----------



## BlueCherry

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful! Very classic! Bag twins  Love her more and more everyday.... Congrats!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi, everyone, 

After buying and taking a risk on eBay and getting a fake Mini! &#128546; I finally decided to just buy a new one! &#128522;&#10084;&#65039; I'm excited! I Just want to share my new Beauty!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pearlgrass

StyleinLA said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> After buying and taking a risk on eBay and getting a fake Mini! &#128546; I finally decided to just buy a new one! &#128522;&#10084;&#65039; I'm excited! I Just want to share my new Beauty!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! She's a classic beauty, *GREAT CHOICE*


----------



## jp23

StyleinLA said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> After buying and taking a risk on eBay and getting a fake Mini! [emoji22] I finally decided to just buy a new one! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039; I'm excited! I Just want to share my new Beauty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share.




Soooooooooo lovely!!!!


----------



## lavy

Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!


----------



## pearlgrass

lavy said:


> Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!



Congrats!! Wow, the leather of your Micro looks gorgeous 

The Trio in _PINK_ is sooooo sweet and girlie 

Love them all


----------



## naima_melita

Your micro is TDF!!! I love burgundy! It's such a rich luxurious colour and the mix of leathers. Simply divine!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Here's my phantom cabas in Souris.


----------



## BRMarcy697

StyleinLA said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> After buying and taking a risk on eBay and getting a fake Mini! [emoji22] I finally decided to just buy a new one! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039; I'm excited! I Just want to share my new Beauty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BRMarcy697

lavy said:


> Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that Trio!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here's my phantom cabas in Souris.
> 
> View attachment 3136161



Great for everyday use  Love the color too, sooooo versatile!


----------



## jp23

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here's my phantom cabas in Souris.
> 
> View attachment 3136161




How are you liking this bag? Easy to use? Is the deepness an issue?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jp23 said:


> How are you liking this bag? Easy to use? Is the deepness an issue?




LOVE it! It goes with everything. I use a purse organizer so the deepness is not an issue at all.


----------



## mk lover

StyleinLA said:


> Hi guys, just want to share my Celine phantom bag from the 2015 runway collection! Got this for my Birthday!



The phantom always made my heart pound. The leather so stunning ! Would love to see mod pics if u dunt mind..


----------



## jp23

BV_LC_poodle said:


> LOVE it! It goes with everything. I use a purse organizer so the deepness is not an issue at all.




Oh that's smart! I've been thinking of this bag a lot I really love it's simplicity, I don't really own a tote yet, unless you consider the regular phantom one?? I like the drawstring aspect too but it doesn't scream IM A BUCKET BAG but it has some of those elements in it. I think it's a nice detail


----------



## Auvina15

lavy said:


> Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!


Omg I can not breath!!!! They both are so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

lavy said:


> Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!


It's never too late for a pink bag!! it will add a pop of color to your winter outfit! Congrats!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jp23 said:


> Oh that's smart! I've been thinking of this bag a lot I really love it's simplicity, I don't really own a tote yet, unless you consider the regular phantom one?? I like the drawstring aspect too but it doesn't scream IM A BUCKET BAG but it has some of those elements in it. I think it's a nice detail




I leave it un-tied most of the time but i tuck in or tie the belt if I feel like security might be an issue.  And because the bag is more north-south, pickpockets would find it hard to work on. 

I personally don't like bucket bag but I am fine (more than fine) with this one.


----------



## momofboys

Couldn't decide which size-- got both!!


----------



## lavy

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3137826
> 
> Couldn't decide which size-- got both!!


They are stunning congrats!


----------



## pearlgrass

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3137826
> 
> Couldn't decide which size-- got both!!



Wow, I love the colors


----------



## jp23

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I leave it un-tied most of the time but i tuck in or tie the belt if I feel like security might be an issue.  And because the bag is more north-south, pickpockets would find it hard to work on.
> 
> I personally don't like bucket bag but I am fine (more than fine) with this one.




Yeah same I mean I like draw string elements but I like how this isn't a bucket. I don't have any deep vertical bags yet other than my backpack but was super interested in this bag! Thanks for the advice and tips!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3137826
> 
> Couldn't decide which size-- got both!!


Ohhhh you rock!!!


----------



## heaRtB

My Belt bag[emoji170][emoji162][emoji170]


----------



## pearlgrass

heaRtB said:


> My Belt bag[emoji170][emoji162][emoji170]



Wow, love the color


----------



## Babiigurl82

My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom


----------



## lavy

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom


Drool! What color is that?


----------



## Babiigurl82

lavy said:


> Drool! What color is that?


@Lavy the color is called arctic


----------



## leechiyong

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom



Absolutely stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## Babiigurl82

leechiyong said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Congrats!


Thanks leechiyong


----------



## dara678

Love this!!! So beautiful. I may need one for myself ...


----------



## naima_melita

Such a fresh new colour and so unique! What a beauty!


----------



## momofboys

lavy said:


> They are stunning congrats!







pearlgrass said:


> Wow, I love the colors







LOUKPEACH said:


> Ohhhh you rock!!!




Thank you!! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## jp23

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom




This color is Sooooooo stunning!


----------



## Babiigurl82

jp23 said:


> This color is Sooooooo stunning!


@jp23 thanks doll


----------



## Auvina15

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom


Omg love love the color!! So unique! Congrats!!!


----------



## Babiigurl82

Auvina15 said:


> Omg love love the color!! So unique! Congrats!!!


@Auvina15 thanks&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BRMarcy697

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom




Congrats!!!  Such a great color![emoji7]


----------



## pearlgrass

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom



Congrats on your new score


----------



## Babiigurl82

BRMarcy697 said:


> Congrats!!!  Such a great color![emoji7]


Thanks so much BRMarcy697


----------



## Babiigurl82

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your new score


@pearlgrass thanx doll


----------



## StyleinLA

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! She's a classic beauty, *GREAT CHOICE*


Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## StyleinLA

jp23 said:


> Soooooooooo lovely!!!!


Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## StyleinLA

BRMarcy697 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that Trio!!!


Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Love_Couture

Babiigurl82 said:


> My new Celine nano from fall/winter collection can't wait to receive it on Tuesday from nordstrom



Love this color.  I saw the same color in a mini size at Neiman the other day.  Very nice blue.  Congratulations!


----------



## Babiigurl82

Love_Couture said:


> Love this color.  I saw the same color in a mini size at Neiman the other day.  Very nice blue.  Congratulations!


Thanks @Love_Couture I agree such a pretty blue


----------



## bsprout

I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!


----------



## casseyelsie

bsprout said:


> I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!
> View attachment 3143115




Hi, congrats....she's beautiful!  Can box b carried as Crossbody?  TIA


----------



## pearlgrass

bsprout said:


> I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!
> View attachment 3143115



Congrats!! She is gorgeous, beautiful neutral color


----------



## bsprout

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, congrats....she's beautiful!  Can box b carried as Crossbody?  TIA




Thanks! Yes, you can adjust the strap to wear it crossbody


----------



## bsprout

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats!! She is gorgeous, beautiful neutral color




Thank you!


----------



## ssv003

Pic of my almond mini earlier this week with my bridesmaid bouquet.


----------



## jp23

bsprout said:


> I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!
> View attachment 3143115




Serious box envy!!


----------



## Love_Couture

ssv003 said:


> Pic of my almond mini earlier this week with my bridesmaid bouquet.
> 
> View attachment 3143476



Beautiful picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missarewa

Got a new bicolor wallet! Here she is with my edge. Celine is my new addiction!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ssv003 said:


> Pic of my almond mini earlier this week with my bridesmaid bouquet.
> 
> View attachment 3143476


Gorgeous!


----------



## bsprout

jp23 said:


> Serious box envy!!




[emoji6]


----------



## MissSteel

Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.


----------



## ssv003

MissSteel said:


> Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147670




Gorgeous!!


----------



## leechiyong

MissSteel said:


> Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.
> 
> View attachment 3147670


Love it!  Gorgeous variance in textures.  Congrats!


----------



## Toronto Carre

MissSteel said:


> Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.
> 
> View attachment 3147670




I purchased this bag in Toronto 2 weeks ago. My first Celine, and I love her too. Thank you so much for posting! I love the hit of yellow especially.


----------



## MissSteel

Toronto Carre said:


> I purchased this bag in Toronto 2 weeks ago. My first Celine, and I love her too. Thank you so much for posting! I love the hit of yellow especially.



Well hello there fellow bag twin!  I actually purchased this one two weeks ago also, but the location was quite different, mine is from Helsinki, Finland. And it is also my first Celine, and I strangely fell in love with the yellow even though I normally don't wear much yellow. She is just so beautiful.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MissSteel said:


> Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.
> 
> View attachment 3147670


Beautiful combo. Congrats


----------



## auth888

ssv003 said:


> Pic of my almond mini earlier this week with my bridesmaid bouquet.
> 
> View attachment 3143476



Hi is this the smooth leather? Do u know which is heavier smooth or pebbled? Thanks


----------



## ssv003

auth888 said:


> Hi is this the smooth leather? Do u know which is heavier smooth or pebbled? Thanks




This mini is smooth leather. I own both smooth and pebbled mini luggages and I think they both are heavy but carry weight differently due to the material. The smooth does a better job of holding heavier things, I think, as it seems to be made of a thicker leather than the pebbled.


----------



## kayc

Ladies, I love my nano so much I bought another one today! I love love love the tricolor but too afraid of color transfer so end up buying the black one. I'm still hoping to get the tricolor one day if I have way too much money to spare hahaha :giggles:

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jp23

kayc said:


> Ladies, I love my nano so much I bought another one today! I love love love the tricolor but too afraid of color transfer so end up buying the black one. I'm still hoping to get the tricolor one day if I have way too much money to spare hahaha :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Loooooooove the black will come in handy for sure!


----------



## Piarpreet

bsprout said:


> I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!
> View attachment 3143115




There is a celine in madrid now?...... Whaaaaat? :O


----------



## tropicalpenguin

one of my most favorite bags: black nano in pebble leather


----------



## winter2012

MissSteel said:


> Here's a pic of my new Nano, perfect little pop of color for the upcoming fall and winter. Love the feel of the different leathers and the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147670




Congrats on your new nano I loved the colour to the point that made me get the same [emoji7]


----------



## MissSteel

kayc said:


> Ladies, I love my nano so much I bought another one today! I love love love the tricolor but too afraid of color transfer so end up buying the black one. I'm still hoping to get the tricolor one day if I have way too much money to spare hahaha :giggles:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





tropicalpenguin said:


> View attachment 3151996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my most favorite bags: black nano in pebble leather



Thanks for sharing pics of your beatiful bags!  I love the black nano so much, but I think it is almost impossible to get one here in Finland. The shop owner told me that they have about a hundred people on the waiting list for the black one. So even though the black one would have been my ultimate choice, I went for the tricolor instead.


----------



## tropicalpenguin

MissSteel said:


> Thanks for sharing pics of your beatiful bags!  I love the black nano so much, but I think it is almost impossible to get one here in Finland. The shop owner told me that they have about a hundred people on the waiting list for the black one. So even though the black one would have been my ultimate choice, I went for the tricolor instead.


Thank you 
Yours too!! The grey black and that shade of yellow is beautiful combination, especially the yellow wing just highlights the silhouette of the bag. 
I wanted to get colored bag other than Black originally but they come out with so many options,
so i went with the safest hehe

I didn't know it was hard to find, maybe I got lucky
my friend went to Hong Kong and got this for me. 

By the way I love Finland, it is beautiful!!!!! esp in the winter it was like fairy tale 
i'm originally from a tropical country so its like the total opposite~


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kayc said:


> Ladies, I love my nano so much I bought another one today! I love love love the tricolor but too afraid of color transfer so end up buying the black one. I'm still hoping to get the tricolor one day if I have way too much money to spare hahaha :giggles:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Black for sure


----------



## cheahsansan

My first black box


----------



## Gemmathilde

cheahsansan said:


> My first black box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153133




Omg so gorgeous!!!


----------



## bsprout

Beautiful box, enjoy!


----------



## jp23

cheahsansan said:


> my first black box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153133




gorgeous!


----------



## onepiece101

cheahsansan said:


> My first black box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153133



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sharil

My very first Céline Phantom Luggage in Taupe. I love her [emoji7]


----------



## Miss World

sharil said:


> View attachment 3154047
> 
> 
> My very first Céline Phantom Luggage in Taupe. I love her [emoji7]



I love her too!! [emoji7] so beautiful! Love the Phantom bag a lot, hope to add it to my collection one day too!


----------



## Miss World

cheahsansan said:


> My first black box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153133



My DREAM bag at the moment.  Can't rest until i get a hold of this beauty one day!


----------



## Miss World

missarewa said:


> Got a new bicolor wallet! Here she is with my edge. Celine is my new addiction!
> 
> View attachment 3145534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145535




Love your bicolor wallet!!! Celine is definitely an addiction which is hard to quit


----------



## Miss World

bsprout said:


> I found my Celine box in camel while in Madrid a few weeks ago and snapped her up!  So happy they had it in stock!
> View attachment 3143115



Smart move, the Celine Box is so hard to find in stock. They sell out within minutes! Congrats she's beautiful!!


----------



## Miss World

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3137826
> 
> Couldn't decide which size-- got both!!



Gorgeous additions to your collection, love the Celine Trotteur. I want the medium size, like your black one but in smooth leather.


----------



## Miss World

lavy said:


> Here are my new Micro and Trio! A little late in the season for pink but I found one so I had to get it!



I think that shade of pink looks lovely with dark autumn and winter outfits, it's not too bright and in your face. I recently bought the Celine Trio and i can understand people's obsession with it, so chic, light and practical. 

Love the size and color of your Celine Micro Luggage!


----------



## cheahsansan

Miss World said:


> My DREAM bag at the moment.  Can't rest until i get a hold of this beauty one day!



Yes.. wasnt plan to buy it untill i saw it in store with calfskin liege!!


----------



## karenab

My black box with gold hardware


----------



## jp23

karenab said:


> My black box with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3154778




Ahhhhhhhhh[emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

karenab said:


> My black box with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3154778




That beautiful bag of yours is in my wish list [emoji7] but u want red or blue! [emoji7]


----------



## karenab

casseyelsie said:


> That beautiful bag of yours is in my wish list [emoji7] but u want red or blue! [emoji7]



All are amazing colors! Thank you! I am fortunate enough to have the red too however the blue Indigo and the navy are amazing though and is still a fave too. Ugh damn Celine and their box bags LOLOL!


----------



## r.fash

sharil said:


> View attachment 3154047
> 
> 
> My very first Céline Phantom Luggage in Taupe. I love her [emoji7]




Its flawless! This is the exact color/leather combination I'm planning on getting from paris in November 

Do you have any idea if this color is a classic? I'm scared I wont be able to find one haha

And congrats on ur bag xx


----------



## missarewa

Miss World said:


> Love your bicolor wallet!!! Celine is definitely an addiction which is hard to quit



thank you!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

karenab said:


> My black box with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3154778




[emoji173]&#65039;Really love such a classic bag!


----------



## JE2824

karenab said:


> My black box with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3154778



The ULTIMATE classic bag!!!!!!!


----------



## sharil

r.fash said:


> Its flawless! This is the exact color/leather combination I'm planning on getting from paris in November
> 
> Do you have any idea if this color is a classic? I'm scared I wont be able to find one haha
> 
> And congrats on ur bag xx





Thanks dear  
I actually bought it in Switzerland (that's where I live) and I've seen this colour in July/ August in the Céline shop and I was really surprised that they still had this colour in September when I got her. I think it's the classic colour for this Fall because I've seen this bag several times on Instagram etc. and my friend saw this Céline in Dubai last week. Soooo I think they'll have it in Paris too.  
Good luck! xx


----------



## lms910

Just posted this one in another thread but so in love had to post again! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




New Micro with her sunnies in tow!


----------



## leechiyong

lms910 said:


> Just posted this one in another thread but so in love had to post again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159376
> 
> 
> New Micro with her sunnies in tow!


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Miss World

Helennakh said:


> My trotteur spring 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941648
> 
> its amazing but seems to me too big for me(



I really love this Celine Trotteur bag, especially this color. It looks great worn crossbody, i was going to buy it a few months ago, but by the time i made up my mind it sold out. I hope you kept it, it really is the perfect everyday bag!


----------



## Icyss

My Celine nano with H twilly[emoji4]


----------



## Miss World

msPing said:


> I had ask TPF opinion on either a black drummed leather micro or smooth leather in ink. I chose INK.
> 
> First, I do own a mini however it was always a bit for me, and extremely heavy (to the point where my arm will be sore at the end of the day - lol). I have always wanted a micro but just couldn't find one I liked.
> 
> Well here it is, my new INK MICRO. The color is rich, and elegant... I'm in love with this color.
> 
> View attachment 2941169



Great choice, she's beautiful!!  I think the smooth leather looks so rich and elegant on the Celine Micro bag, just perfect.


----------



## Miss World

PinkPeonies said:


> My new Micro in Ink &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 2860634
> View attachment 2860636



Navy and dark blue bags are just beautiful, love this bag, congratulations!!


----------



## aa12

lms910 said:


> Just posted this one in another thread but so in love had to post again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159376
> 
> 
> New Micro with her sunnies in tow!



so gorgeous! where did you purchase your micro??


----------



## lms910

aa12 said:


> so gorgeous! where did you purchase your micro??




The Neiman Marcus in Houston JUST opened a new Celine shop- owned by Celine. They had triple points so I had to get her!!! They had micros in sooo many good colors- I tried on a black smooth, dune drummed and souris drummed. All gorgeous but I wear so few colors and hate scratches that a black drummed was for me!!! She is so NOT heavy either. I carried her all day today shopping and was perfection.


----------



## aa12

lms910 said:


> The Neiman Marcus in Houston JUST opened a new Celine shop- owned by Celine. They had triple points so I had to get her!!! They had micros in sooo many good colors- I tried on a black smooth, dune drummed and souris drummed. All gorgeous but I wear so few colors and hate scratches that a black drummed was for me!!! She is so NOT heavy either. I carried her all day today shopping and was perfection.



oh wow ! So many amazing colors! What did you think of the souris drummed? Thats the one im debating between or the black!


----------



## lms910

Also to note that Neimans does 6 months financing interest free.....


----------



## lms910

aa12 said:


> oh wow ! So many amazing colors! What did you think of the souris drummed? Thats the one im debating between or the black!



So the souris was pretty BUT it had white stitching which totally threw me off! I was worried it would get stained any instant especially with the amount of stiching on a luggage tote...


----------



## aa12

lms910 said:


> So the souris was pretty BUT it had white stitching which totally threw me off! I was worried it would get stained any instant especially with the amount of stiching on a luggage tote...



Thats a good point! Do you carry a lot of stuff with you on a daily basis that you find the micro is enough room?


----------



## lms910

Here are some contents photos!
	

		
			
		

		
	





As you can see that filled up 1/3-2/3 of the bag. I threw a magazine in there the other day too. Also could fit a small umbrella!


----------



## lms910

aa12 said:


> Thats a good point! Do you carry a lot of stuff with you on a daily basis that you find the micro is enough room?




See mod shots above! 

Also if you are familiar with the Chanel GST, this is pretty equivalent sizewise. It's a little lighter weight though. [emoji12]


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> Here are some contents photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161423
> View attachment 3161424
> 
> 
> As you can see that filled up 1/3-2/3 of the bag. I threw a magazine in there the other day too. Also could fit a small umbrella!




I also had sunglasses that were hiding in a black case!


----------



## aa12

lms910 said:


> I also had sunglasses that were hiding in a black case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161438



Wow! Seems to hold a good amount! Thanks for the great photos !


----------



## StyleinLA

sharil said:


> View attachment 3154047
> 
> 
> My very first Céline Phantom Luggage in Taupe. I love her [emoji7]



That's Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Love_Couture

Icyss said:


> My Celine nano with H twilly[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160363



Very beautiful!


----------



## sfbabe78

My first Celine Nano  ... I am in love all over again!!!


----------



## sfbabe78

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful!


@lycss -  Love how you wrapped the scarf!  I will have to try that out.  Is there a link you found helpful to successfully do that?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Icyss

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful!




Thank you[emoji253]



sfbabe78 said:


> @lycss -  Love how you wrapped the scarf!  I will have to try that out.  Is there a link you found helpful to successfully do that?  Thanks in advance




Hi sfbabe, thank you.Just  look up youtube on how to wrap a twilly on a handle of the bag. There's so many videos to choose from and all of them are very helpful. Good luck[emoji253]


----------



## sfbabe78

Icyss said:


> Thank you[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sfbabe, thank you.Just  look up youtube on how to wrap a twilly on a handle of the bag. There's so many videos to choose from and all of them are very helpful. Good luck[emoji253]


Thank You!!


----------



## sfbabe78

HELLO - Can someone confirm this?

Gold hardware usually comes with smooth leather and Silver comes with Drummed/pebbled leather?  

I really wanted the gold/pebbled nano but was told it never comes in that.  I picked up the silver/black combo which i LOVE...but a part of me still yearns for the gold.  Though I will not get smooth bcs I am uber scared of scratches, etc. And its an every day bag.

So please confirm.  Thank You ))


----------



## jp23

sfbabe78 said:


> My first Celine Nano  ... I am in love all over again!!!




Great leather yummmm


----------



## RackFanatic

sfbabe78 said:


> HELLO - Can someone confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Gold hardware usually comes with smooth leather and Silver comes with Drummed/pebbled leather?
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the gold/pebbled nano but was told it never comes in that.  I picked up the silver/black combo which i LOVE...but a part of me still yearns for the gold.  Though I will not get smooth bcs I am uber scared of scratches, etc. And its an every day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So please confirm.  Thank You ))




Not necessarily true. I have a mini luggage in smooth leather and it has silver hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I've actually had this bag for three years with very consistent heavy use and very little scratching.


----------



## sfbabe78

RackFanatic said:


> Not necessarily true. I have a mini luggage in smooth leather and it has silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163240
> 
> I've actually had this bag for three years with very consistent heavy use and very little scratching.


Gorgeous bag!!!  Is that a micro?


----------



## RackFanatic

sfbabe78 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!  Is that a micro?




Thanks! It's actually a mini


----------



## lms910

sfbabe78 said:


> HELLO - Can someone confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> Gold hardware usually comes with smooth leather and Silver comes with Drummed/pebbled leather?
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the gold/pebbled nano but was told it never comes in that.  I picked up the silver/black combo which i LOVE...but a part of me still yearns for the gold.  Though I will not get smooth bcs I am uber scared of scratches, etc. And its an every day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So please confirm.  Thank You ))




I can confirm this-at least in dune, black and souris. I tried on all at Neimans this past weekend. I think it depends on the color because the cocquelicot (red) in pebbled leather have gold hardware....


----------



## zeronohiya

My beautiful shrunken lambskin All Soft Tote recently purchased from Fashionphile. Not sure why they discontinued this bag. The leather is soooo luxurious!!!


Here's a picture with the pouch!


----------



## audrieunice

Hi! Would anyone know how much the nano luggage costs now in paris? Heard there was a price increase recently  thanks!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

zeronohiya said:


> My beautiful shrunken lambskin All Soft Tote recently purchased from Fashionphile. Not sure why they discontinued this bag. The leather is soooo luxurious!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with the pouch!


Not so popular that's why but I love it so pretty


----------



## chicceline

zeronohiya said:


> My beautiful shrunken lambskin All Soft Tote recently purchased from Fashionphile. Not sure why they discontinued this bag. The leather is soooo luxurious!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with the pouch!



LOVE IT!!! Still want one too!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Celine Small Trapeze in Coquelicot


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A happy Trapeze sisterhood, Burgundy, Indigo n Coquelicot  
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## jp23

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy Trapeze sisterhood, Burgundy, Indigo n Coquelicot
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Ooooooo my fav is the burgundy! Soooo lovely!


----------



## eggpudding

Wavered over this for ages, finally got her!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy Trapeze sisterhood, Burgundy, Indigo n Coquelicot
> Thanks for letting me share


You have a great Trapeze collection


----------



## mettan

Not the best picture, but here's my pre loved large phantom in Olive suede, SO beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## chicceline

mettan said:


> View attachment 3167877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here's my pre loved large phantom in Olive suede, SO beautiful[emoji7]


Gorgeous! How does the suede hold up? Does it get dirty really easy? Do the corners wear or turn black? I'm eyeing a preloved one myself, but am in doubt because of the material (but also in love because of the material )


----------



## LOUKPEACH

eggpudding said:


> Wavered over this for ages, finally got her!


One of my fave combo


----------



## Duessa

After 1.5 yrs of pining over the luggage tote (and even after getting a small black Chloé Faye that I _thought_ would get any bag longing out of my system), I bowed to the inevitable and brought home this drummed nano in souris






(unfortunately the color in the photo isn't true to lifeit was taken in terrible lighting and adjusted!)


----------



## mettan

chicceline said:


> Gorgeous! How does the suede hold up? Does it get dirty really easy? Do the corners wear or turn black? I'm eyeing a preloved one myself, but am in doubt because of the material (but also in love because of the material )




Thanks, chicceline  
The suede is quite slouchy, so if you want a structured bag this is probably not the right one for you.. I just LOVE the slouch; it makes the bag less formal imo. 
As I've only had the bag for 4 days, I don't know if it easily get dirty, sorry. Two of the corners have turned a bit black, but I don't find it too noticeable. As it was just this colour and size I've been hunting for a long time, I gladly accept some marks from use[emoji4]

Due to the size: this bag is _large_, I can try to take a modeling picture tonight so you get an idea of the size, if you are interested?


----------



## kusinera

Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.


----------



## Virginiamb

Do you have an SA I can contact there?  I am in SC.  SA for NM in Texas who has just opened a Celine Boutique please


----------



## Virginiamb

aa12 said:


> oh wow ! So many amazing colors! What did you think of the souris drummed? Thats the one im debating between or the black!


I am needing an SA to contact at this NM Celine Boutque please!  TIA


----------



## BlueCherry

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.




It's totally gorgeous and would work a treat with your monochrome look.


----------



## chicceline

mettan said:


> Thanks, chicceline
> The suede is quite slouchy, so if you want a structured bag this is probably not the right one for you.. I just LOVE the slouch; it makes the bag less formal imo.
> As I've only had the bag for 4 days, I don't know if it easily get dirty, sorry. Two of the corners have turned a bit black, but I don't find it too noticeable. As it was just this colour and size I've been hunting for a long time, I gladly accept some marks from use[emoji4]
> 
> Due to the size: this bag is _large_, I can try to take a modeling picture tonight so you get an idea of the size, if you are interested?


Love to see you wearing the bag... Make me jealous  

It sounds perfect!


----------



## kdoll

You all have amazing bags! [emoji7] just wanted to share mine


----------



## hobogirl77

kdoll said:


> You all have amazing bags! [emoji7] just wanted to share mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170750




hi
I watched your youtube video a few days ago!


----------



## Babiigurl82

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.


So  gorgeous I have the same bag twinies


----------



## Peachesprincess

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.


That colour is to die for!! I love it.


----------



## Yuki85

kdoll said:


> You all have amazing bags! [emoji7] just wanted to share mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170750




I lobe your bag!!!


----------



## kdoll

Yuki85 said:


> I lobe your bag!!!




Thanks babe [emoji8]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.


The most beautiful color ever


----------



## Melow

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.




Can you show us some modelling pics?

Is this color easy to match?


----------



## BlueCherry

kdoll said:


> You all have amazing bags! [emoji7] just wanted to share mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170750




The leather is so eye catching - it's a beauty!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Hi hi. Got my nano in light orange and loving it!!!! Love the texture of goatskin, feels like it adds character to the "face".


----------



## seppala.johanna

Mine and this is love.


----------



## jp23

seppala.johanna said:


> Mine and this is love.




Aww love the mulberry scarf [emoji177]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

kusinera said:


> Let me share this beauty. I always go for black/safe colors. But i fell in love with this when i first saw this.


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## vinotastic

Hi!!!!

I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life. 

Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

vinotastic said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life.
> 
> Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!



Love your striped luggage! It's gorgeous! Wish I could get my hands on one.....


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

vinotastic said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!




Wow, your belt bag is fabulous[emoji7][emoji7] and the main color - what is it, burgundy? 

I am relatively new to Celine too, I am a happy owner of lovely Trapeze[emoji5]&#65039;, but thinking about getting a belt bag. Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## StefaniJoy

Both gorgeous choices! That brown is fabulous for the fall/winter.


----------



## vinotastic

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Wow, your belt bag is fabulous[emoji7][emoji7] and the main color - what is it, burgundy?
> 
> I am relatively new to Celine too, I am a happy owner of lovely Trapeze[emoji5]&#65039;, but thinking about getting a belt bag. Do you find them comfortable?


I have not used it much as it's only been a couple weeks but I do like it.  I cannot compare to a trapeze but I have no complaints thus far.  I like how light it is compared to my luggage which is leather lined.  The main color is burgundy.  The flap is either burgundy or brown I have pictures showing both. Ha!

Thanks to all for the kind words


----------



## Virginiamb

I tracked on down and it is GORGEOUS!!!!  My first mini , I have only had micros and horizontal totes.  This is my Caramel mini I purchased from a sweet seller and it is like new!!!


----------



## jp23

Virginiamb said:


> I tracked on down and it is GORGEOUS!!!!  My first mini , I have only had micros and horizontal totes.  This is my Caramel mini I purchased from a sweet seller and it is like new!!!
> View attachment 3179332




Love this color!


----------



## Purseaddictnun

so cute I have a mustard yellow mini luggage


----------



## vinotastic

Beautiful mini!  I'm partial to the style myself =P


----------



## adoree

Just received my beige medium phantom in the mail today!!


----------



## adoree

With top closed


----------



## StefaniJoy

Beautiful! Enjoy her )


----------



## Yuki85

adoree said:


> Just received my beige medium phantom in the mail today!!




Very nice!!!! Congrats


----------



## amozo

adoree said:


> With top closed



Amazing! It looks like it is nubuck leather. I love the red bag liner you have. Where did you get it from? I just throw all of my stuff in mine and get frustrated when I have to rummage through to find my keys haha.


----------



## adoree

amozo said:


> Amazing! It looks like it is nubuck leather. I love the red bag liner you have. Where did you get it from? I just throw all of my stuff in mine and get frustrated when I have to rummage through to find my keys haha.



Smorga on etsy. I don't know if they are still on etsy or have their own website. 

I use this insert for my LV. I'm thinking of not using one but the leather is so nice inside, I don't want to ruin the inside lol!!

It's nubuck.


----------



## nattyt145

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy Trapeze sisterhood, Burgundy, Indigo n Coquelicot
> Thanks for letting me share


Lovely family portrait!


----------



## BlueCherry

adoree said:


> Just received my beige medium phantom in the mail today!!




Totally gorgeous - love embossed leather. Congratulations!


----------



## amozo

adoree said:


> Smorga on etsy. I don't know if they are still on etsy or have their own website.
> 
> I use this insert for my LV. I'm thinking of not using one but the leather is so nice inside, I don't want to ruin the inside lol!!
> 
> It's nubuck.



Thanks! I found their website.


----------



## amozo




----------



## Virginiamb

So I carried my latest purchase today and love her!!  Celine Mini Luggage in Caramel!


----------



## Mindysai

Hello please help! I just received my Celine bag today and saw this spot on the corner! Can anyone please tell me how to wipe it off?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Mindysai said:


> Hello please help! I just received my Celine bag today and saw this spot on the corner! Can anyone please tell me how to wipe it off?



Sorry to hear that.... must be quite a bummer.... Are you able to return or get a discount ? I ordered a bag online before and called to complain abt a scratch, and they offered a discount instead of me returning it. If above options are not viable, check out "Secret Tips for caring for your celine" in this forum. There are some suggestions which I just glanced through which might help. Good luck!


----------



## hikarupanda

Mindysai said:


> Hello please help! I just received my Celine bag today and saw this spot on the corner! Can anyone please tell me how to wipe it off?




Can you tell what it is? I mean, is it something (like glue) on it? Or is it like this area has the color/dye scratched off? If you can return or exchange I think you should do that. Or at least take it back to the store to ask them how to repair it? I love Celine bags and all but sometime I feel that their quality is really hit or more miss...


----------



## Mindysai

I was so angry that I returned it yesterday. I'm just highly disappointed because I chose to buy a Celine over a Chanel and it's clear to me that I made the wrong decision.


----------



## hikarupanda

Mindysai said:


> I was so angry that I returned it yesterday. I'm just highly disappointed because I chose to buy a Celine over a Chanel and it's clear to me that I made the wrong decision.



Well, don't give up yet. I must say I have bought Chanel for many years and I have also seen some very ridiculous quality problem too. I just feel that the quality of all brands are going down in general.....whatever you decide in the end, hope your next bag purchase will be a perfect one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amozo said:


>


Love it


----------



## Virginiamb

Mindysai said:


> Hello please help! I just received my Celine bag today and saw this spot on the corner! Can anyone please tell me how to wipe it off?




Oh my!  Where you able to get it off?  I would definitely as about a discount.


----------



## Virginiamb

Mindysai said:


> I was so angry that I returned it yesterday. I'm just highly disappointed because I chose to buy a Celine over a Chanel and it's clear to me that I made the wrong decision.




I am sorry! It is a bummer when you are so excited about getting a new bag and then it is not perfect.


----------



## Virginiamb

adoree said:


> Just received my beige medium phantom in the mail today!!




Gorgeous!!!  Congrats![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Virginiamb

adoree said:


> Smorga on etsy. I don't know if they are still on etsy or have their own website.
> 
> I use this insert for my LV. I'm thinking of not using one but the leather is so nice inside, I don't want to ruin the inside lol!!
> 
> It's nubuck.




I use the organizer insert too!  I have been purchasing the Chameleon brand.  They have a website all different sizes!


----------



## MissSteel

vinotastic said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life.
> 
> Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!



This is absolutely the most beautiful mini luggage I've ever seen!  So beautiful!


----------



## vinotastic

MissSteel said:


> This is absolutely the most beautiful mini luggage I've ever seen!  So beautiful!


aw thank you! thats so sweet


----------



## apple_fruit

karenab said:


> All are amazing colors! Thank you! I am fortunate enough to have the red too however the blue Indigo and the navy are amazing though and is still a fave too. Ugh damn Celine and their box bags LOLOL!



Totally agree!!! I really want a lemon one, a olive green, I only have a blue Indigo. Classic box bags are so damn pretty!


----------



## lamb_lamb

vinotastic said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life.
> 
> Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!



Love your mini belt! Colour is beautiful! The mini luggage is very stylish too!


----------



## apple_fruit

Jadpe said:


> Another day, another Céline bag [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3096017



WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Allygale11

Hi ladies and gents!
This my new mini box [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BlueCherry

Allygale11 said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> This my new mini box [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191912




Congratulations it's gorgeous. What fits inside? [emoji3]


----------



## Allygale11

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8]
I can fit my iPhone 6 in the middle compartment,lipstick,compact Chanel mirror,headphones,and a card holder.its small but compact.I could easily fit my car keys but I don't want them scratching the leather.Regarding the phone if you have a big case on,it might not fit.i have a very slim case on mine but it just fit.


----------



## Allygale11




----------



## BlueCherry

Allygale11 said:


> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8]
> I can fit my iPhone 6 in the middle compartment,lipstick,compact Chanel mirror,headphones,and a card holder.its small but compact.I could easily fit my car keys but I don't want them scratching the leather.Regarding the phone if you have a big case on,it might not fit.i have a very slim case on mine but it just fit.




Thanks for letting me know; it seems it will take a touch more than the basics which is great. Must take a look at one [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji12]


----------



## Allygale11

Welcome [emoji4][emoji8] yes have a look at one for sure!SA in Mount Street Celine told me they only make a handful of small boxes per season.But the red is gorgeous.Also I know they will have them in red,black,burgundy,blue and green for SS16.That's what they told me when I called up customer services.


----------



## BlueCherry

Allygale11 said:


> Welcome [emoji4][emoji8] yes have a look at one for sure!SA in Mount Street Celine told me they only make a handful of small boxes per season.But the red is gorgeous.Also I know they will have them in red,black,burgundy,blue and green for SS16.That's what they told me when I called up customer services.




Thanks for the heads up. I was waiting to see if SS16 would bring me my cabas belt with silver hardware but it seems not. I do love bright colours in mini bags so look forward to seeing one. PS. What on earth are we doing awake at this time talking bags [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Allygale11

Oh no!that's a shame.Just wait for it!Will turn up!Omg I know right?!Crazy bag ladies [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Harper Quinn

My slate blue phantom


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new dune nano


----------



## jp23

Harper Quinn said:


> My new dune nano




Love the dune and the grain!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> My new dune nano




Ooh another Céline beauty. I'm getting envious [emoji12]


----------



## Harper Quinn

jp23 said:


> Love the dune and the grain!





BigCherry said:


> Ooh another Céline beauty. I'm getting envious [emoji12]



Thank you!


----------



## Melow

Harper Quinn said:


> My new dune nano




Can u show us a modelling shot?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Here is a mod pic


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Harper Quinn said:


> My new dune nano


My all time favorite color!


----------



## Harper Quinn

LOUKPEACH said:


> My all time favorite color!



thanks, mine too!


----------



## Melow

Harper Quinn said:


> Here is a mod pic




God.... So gorgeous !!!
Why is your ring so gorgeous too???
Ugghhhhhhh so so gorgeous cant get over it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Melow said:


> God.... So gorgeous !!!
> Why is your ring so gorgeous too???
> Ugghhhhhhh so so gorgeous cant get over it!



You are so kind! Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Harper Quinn said:


> Here is a mod pic


Love your Nano


----------



## Harper Quinn

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Nano



thank you!


----------



## yangski

Bought at dfs hk
Micro goat leather outside and lambskin inside. Much lighter than usual luggages


----------



## pepita_anne

yangski said:


> View attachment 3195961
> 
> 
> Bought at dfs hk
> Micro goat leather outside and lambskin inside. Much lighter than usual luggages




Nice!


----------



## miffytoki

I had been wanting a small bag for essentials, so I picked up a black small trio and an accessory last night! I was waffling over a small trotteur in black, but it sold while I was thinking about it. Maybe next time...


----------



## tinahl

I just got my first Celine bag a couple of days ago. It's the mini luggage in burgundy. The most GORGEOUS color I've ever seen!! It looks brownish-red so I'm super happy I can use it year-round probably! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tinahl

miffytoki said:


> I had been wanting a small bag for essentials, so I picked up a black small trio and an accessory last night! I was waffling over a small trotteur in black, but it sold while I was thinking about it. Maybe next time...




I love it! I also love your black golden class chanel in the back. Did you get it recently? I got a small one in red recently


----------



## jackosabel

Jusy brought this baby home. Mini luggage in Indigo. Super inlove with the color


----------



## GloriaQ

CorleoneQueen said:


> A happy Trapeze sisterhood, Burgundy, Indigo n Coquelicot
> Thanks for letting me share



Stunning! Both the burgundy and coquelicot are lovely! And the Indigo just adds another cool touch!! Adore your collection!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 3200779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jusy brought this baby home. Mini luggage in Indigo. Super inlove with the color




Congratulations, it's a beauty. Is indigo a very bright colour?


----------



## miffytoki

tinahl said:


> I love it! I also love your black golden class chanel in the back. Did you get it recently? I got a small one in red recently



yes, i got it the next night. it was a productive weekend!


----------



## jackosabel

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations, it's a beauty. Is indigo a very bright colour?



not really actually.. i thinks it's just because of the saturation of the picture. thank you dear


----------



## bernacular

White large trio goat skin [emoji92]


----------



## ziyipeng

I am torn between the two. The left is the new fall 2015 collection and the right is a micro in the color dune.


----------



## Lushi

ziyipeng said:


> I am torn between the two. The left is the new fall 2015 collection and the right is a micro in the color dune.




I'm leaning more towards the one on right, the one without the darker piping


----------



## meefeb

Got a new classic bag in red, to join her elder sister in indigo 




Red is goat skin 2016 spring
Blue is indigo calf skin


----------



## Melow

meefeb said:


> Got a new classic bag in red, to join her elder sister in indigo
> 
> View attachment 3207817
> 
> 
> Red is goat skin 2016 spring
> Blue is indigo calf skin




How much was your goat skin red box?


----------



## makeupmama

MY one and only Celine bag for now. I love her to pieces!


----------



## cassisberry

Lovely!  How do you like the bracelet?  Is it one size?  Can you post a modeling pic of the bracelet?




miffytoki said:


> I had been wanting a small bag for essentials, so I picked up a black small trio and an accessory last night! I was waffling over a small trotteur in black, but it sold while I was thinking about it. Maybe next time...


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Vermillion 3 colors Celine Belt Mini


----------



## BlueCherry

CorleoneQueen said:


> Vermillion 3 colors Celine Belt Mini




Wow that's a stunner, I love the grainy leather. Congrats!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Khanji

CorleoneQueen said:


> Vermillion 3 colors Celine Belt Mini




Love your bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## yashiface

So here is the Celine bag I just got on Groupon. 99% positive it's a fake, either way it's going back. I've been searching the internet for other's posting about the Groupon Celine's. If it's too good to be true, it usually is. 

The bag doesn't have any weird artificial smells, but the dustbag is different material than my other Celines. It's not a soft felt material, more like a canvas. The stamp on the front seems crappy and the Serial # on the tag is illegible. The heat stamp on inside pocket isn't very clean either.


----------



## loubprincess

The made in Italy looks really crooked


----------



## miffytoki

cassisberry said:


> Lovely!  How do you like the bracelet?  Is it one size?  Can you post a modeling pic of the bracelet?



I love it! I will take a photo when there is better light.  it has multiple sizes, the one I have is S.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CorleoneQueen said:


> Vermillion 3 colors Celine Belt Mini


Amazing!


----------



## mintmatcha

bernacular said:


> View attachment 3201461
> View attachment 3201463
> View attachment 3201465
> 
> 
> White large trio goat skin [emoji92]


 
Nice! I'm always afraid to get a white one though cuz I throw my bags around.
How's the goat leather? I'm thinking to get one in black.. (if they have this color in goat skin of course)


----------



## Purseaddictnun

Doggy is soooo cuuuuttteeee


----------



## MissSteel

miffytoki said:


> I had been wanting a small bag for essentials, so I picked up a black small trio and an accessory last night! I was waffling over a small trotteur in black, but it sold while I was thinking about it. Maybe next time...


Classic Trio and beautiful Chanel but I can't get my eyes off from the cutest dog ever


----------



## heaRtB

My Tie bag in black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## heaRtB

heartb said:


> my tie bag in black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## katnoise

Hi! I bought my nano in Vegas. I went Christmas shopping and finally got to snap a shot!


----------



## Melow

My celine box in goatskin


----------



## Mallhaciel

Melow said:


> View attachment 3213780
> 
> My celine box in goatskin



That is just to die for!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

Melow said:


> View attachment 3213780
> 
> My celine box in goatskin




It's gorgeous - is that silver hardware?


----------



## Melow

BigCherry said:


> It's gorgeous - is that silver hardware?




No its gold! It still has the protective film on it and maybe thats why it looks like its silver lol.


I was very indecisive whether or not to keep the bag but im gonna keep it! So
I guess the sticky is coming off today [emoji14]


----------



## BlueCherry

Melow said:


> No its gold! It still has the protective film on it and maybe thats why it looks like its silver lol.
> 
> 
> I was very indecisive whether or not to keep the bag but im gonna keep it! So
> I guess the sticky is coming off today [emoji14]



I had better put my tongue back in.  I have been drooling over so many of these gorgeous Celine bags but they won't make them with silver.... hopefully soon.

In the meantime, really hope you enjoy it and post some mod pics...???


----------



## StefaniJoy

BigCherry said:


> I had better put my tongue back in.  I have been drooling over so many of these gorgeous Celine bags but they won't make them with silver.... hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, really hope you enjoy it and post some mod pics...???




The Celine box bags made with Spazzolato leather have silver hardware. There's one listed on eBay right now.


----------



## BlueCherry

StefaniJoy said:


> The Celine box bags made with Spazzolato leather have silver hardware. There's one listed on eBay right now.




Thanks for the heads up, it's very good of you. Wonder why the concession didn't tell me though.


----------



## ebruo

First outing!


----------



## leona_tsai

ebruo said:


> View attachment 3217855
> 
> 
> First outing!



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Dondondon

Thia is my new phantom medium.... dark tauper with fushsia linging ^^


----------



## cheburashka73

My Celine Trapeze


----------



## loubprincess

Gorgeous trapeze. Enjoy


----------



## LI94

Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather


----------



## ssv003

LI94 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather




Absolute beauty! Congrats!


----------



## LI94

ssv003 said:


> Absolute beauty! Congrats!



Thank you! Love it!


----------



## ganda02

ebruo said:


> View attachment 3217855
> 
> 
> First outing!



Looks gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## BlueCherry

LI94 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather




Just so classy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LI94

BigCherry said:


> Just so classy [emoji173]&#65039;




 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lisam10

A trio I bought at Barney's...after only a month it is all scratched up. Very disappointing. Salespeople not helpful.


----------



## StefaniJoy

LI94 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather




LOVE YOUR MINI! I have the Micro in black too! It's my favorite bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## LI94

StefaniJoy said:


> LOVE YOUR MINI! I have the Micro in black too! It's my favorite bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039; I use mine as a school bag and the mini fits a lot! Too bad it's pretty heavy [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Yuki85

LI94 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather




Beautiful!! Still love it!!


----------



## LI94

Yuki85 said:


> Beautiful!! Still love it!!




Thanks! Me too! [emoji7]


----------



## loveydovey35

My one and only Celine in navy blue, the Phantom.


----------



## MAGJES

adoree said:


> Just received my beige medium phantom in the mail today!!



So pretty!


----------



## ganda02

Stumbled upon these pics on hellofashionblg.com. Does anyone know the color of her Celine Mini Belt Bag? Help, please.  

Thanks!


----------



## turquoisey

Just picked up this beauty today  pebbled leather. So gorgeous. Can't wait to use for travel with my mini flap.


----------



## vinotastic

ganda02 said:


> Stumbled upon these pics on hellofashionblg.com. Does anyone know the color of her Celine Mini Belt Bag? Help, please.
> 
> Thanks!



It looks a bit like Dune in a filtered photo.  Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## lms910

vinotastic said:


> It looks a bit like Dune in a filtered photo.  Maybe someone else can chime in.




Agree! Dune.


----------



## imivyyayaya

I absolutely love my celine bag !


----------



## ganda02

lms910 said:


> Agree! Dune.











vinotastic said:


> It looks a bit like Dune in a filtered photo.  Maybe someone else can chime in.



Thank you for the input! Is this color sold out everywhere now?


----------



## ms08c

Black x white kinda day! Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## reayath

Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.


----------



## loubprincess

reayath said:


> Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.




Gorgeous


----------



## StefaniJoy

BEAUTIFUL!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## hobogirl77

reayath said:


> Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.


 
I have the red leather one! like the suede too soo pretty. :]


----------



## loubprincess

reayath said:


> Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.




We are bag twins


----------



## amadea88

reayath said:


> Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.





loubprincess said:


> We are bag twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244317



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## jfoster

I have a few pair of celine shoes, but here is my first celine handbag! Mini belt in calfskin... Purchased at the Barneys in SF a couple days ago. My SA was amazing and super funny... Went in with intention of buying a trapeze as that was my dream bag when in college, but came out with the belt! So happy  My little chloe drew is peeking out in the back lol.


----------



## hikarupanda

Out and about in blue + yellow!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

reayath said:


> Phantom in Red Nubuck leather, my very first Celine for my B-Day in 2015.


Stunning Red truly


----------



## Auvina15

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about in blue + yellow!
> View attachment 3247307



Just gorgeous! Love everything about that box:stingray, color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

jfoster said:


> I have a few pair of celine shoes, but here is my first celine handbag! Mini belt in calfskin... Purchased at the Barneys in SF a couple days ago. My SA was amazing and super funny... Went in with intention of buying a trapeze as that was my dream bag when in college, but came out with the belt! So happy  My little chloe drew is peeking out in the back lol.



Beautiful belt! Big Congrats to u!


----------



## hikarupanda

Auvina15 said:


> Just gorgeous! Love everything about that box:stingray, color!!!




Thanks! It's actually lizard and yes I love love that indigo color! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] I also saw a grey stingray just this weekend at my local boutique and it was stunning too!


----------



## apple_fruit

Just bought my second Celine box in Caramel. Slightly bigger than the one I bought 2 years ago.


----------



## apple_fruit

Really love this Box!!! Really gorgeous!!!


----------



## pepita_anne

apple_fruit said:


> Just bought my second Celine box in Caramel. Slightly bigger than the one I bought 2 years ago.




Nice!


----------



## hikarupanda

[emoji173]&#65039; red box [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## onepiece101

Such a lovely red color! I love the box with colors that pop perfectly with the gold hardware!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 3251908
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039; red box [emoji173]&#65039;


5 stars!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

onepiece101 said:


> Such a lovely red color! I love the box with colors that pop perfectly with the gold hardware!







LOUKPEACH said:


> 5 stars!!!




Merci! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## miffytoki

I had been waiting for the right one... and I finally found the exact color and pattern I wanted!


----------



## BlueCherry

miffytoki said:


> I had been waiting for the right one... and I finally found the exact color and pattern I wanted!




I don't know which is more gorgeous [emoji6]

Congratulations on a stunning purchase!


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> I had been waiting for the right one... and I finally found the exact color and pattern I wanted!




Stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miffytoki

BigCherry said:


> I don't know which is more gorgeous [emoji6]
> 
> Congratulations on a stunning purchase!



Thank you!!!



hikarupanda said:


> Stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! Weren't you considering a stingray classic?


----------



## Virginiamb

apple_fruit said:


> Just bought my second Celine box in Caramel. Slightly bigger than the one I bought 2 years ago.




I purchased a mini luggage in caramel but just too heavy!  I would love to find a box in the color caramel!  Congrats!!


----------



## Virginiamb

jfoster said:


> I have a few pair of celine shoes, but here is my first celine handbag! Mini belt in calfskin... Purchased at the Barneys in SF a couple days ago. My SA was amazing and super funny... Went in with intention of buying a trapeze as that was my dream bag when in college, but came out with the belt! So happy  My little chloe drew is peeking out in the back lol.




I have a mini luggage that is just too heavy.  Does this bag seem heavy to you!  I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Weren't you considering a stingray classic?




Yes I was. I saw it in person and still think it is stunning. But I don't think I'll get it after all. While I like the pattern a lot, I'm not sure how it will go with clothes in my weekend wardrobe. It feels even fancier than my indigo lizard and I normally dress casually during weekends (I don't carry my boxes to work since it's not big enough for work). Also, I'm afraid the stingray scales/skin will pull any knitted pieces/fabric out. I'll be interested to know what you would wear with the bag, both style-wise but also fabric wise!


----------



## hikkichan




----------



## miffytoki

hikarupanda said:


> Yes I was. I saw it in person and still think it is stunning. But I don't think I'll get it after all. While I like the pattern a lot, I'm not sure how it will go with clothes in my weekend wardrobe. It feels even fancier than my indigo lizard and I normally dress casually during weekends (I don't carry my boxes to work since it's not big enough for work). Also, I'm afraid the stingray scales/skin will pull any knitted pieces/fabric out. I'll be interested to know what you would wear with the bag, both style-wise but also fabric wise!



I am rarely anything but casual, so I probably will be dressing it down as much as possible. I also worried about the pulling, so I touched the back of a few bags. Some of them definitely had more scales that were poking out than others. If you consider buying one in the future, I recommend really checking the seams - that is where the scales tend to be sticking up!


----------



## apple_fruit

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about in blue + yellow!
> View attachment 3247307



OMG! And you have a red one, how lucky!


----------



## Kcano22

miffytoki said:


> I had been waiting for the right one... and I finally found the exact color and pattern I wanted!


I love it


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> I am rarely anything but casual, so I probably will be dressing it down as much as possible. I also worried about the pulling, so I touched the back of a few bags. Some of them definitely had more scales that were poking out than others. If you consider buying one in the future, I recommend really checking the seams - that is where the scales tend to be sticking up!




I see. I can't wait to see your modeling/outfit pic! I need inspiration! [emoji16]


----------



## hikarupanda

apple_fruit said:


> OMG! And you have a red one, how lucky!




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## miffytoki

hikarupanda said:


> I see. I can't wait to see your modeling/outfit pic! I need inspiration! [emoji16]



aw, I will try! I hope you get one! I think it will look beautiful displayed next to your red and indigo lizard!


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> aw, I will try! I hope you get one! I think it will look beautiful displayed next to your red and indigo lizard!




Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:


----------



## miffytoki

hikarupanda said:


> Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:
> 
> View attachment 3253184



I love that! I was lusting after the almond the other day! I used to love watching my SA open the huge drawers in the Tokyo boutique. So many beautiful colors all lined up!


----------



## solitudelove

hikarupanda said:


> Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:
> 
> View attachment 3253184


Wow!!!!!! Eye candy!


----------



## Kisa

ganda02 said:


> Thank you for the input! Is this color sold out everywhere now?



I think it's the new light or lilac taupe. There was a reveal of this lilac taupe colour on the forum a few days ago!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hikarupanda said:


> Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:
> 
> View attachment 3253184


OMG I want them all just for me just for me


----------



## hikarupanda

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG I want them all just for me just for me




I know right? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Charlotta

selenahsu said:


> Chilling out with Nano and wine
> https://instagram.com/p/1DNJzyhdg5/



Would you mind telling the color of your bag? Is it bought when? I am just wondering that if it is coquelicot, is it the newer or older shade?


----------



## TFB83

Hi guys!!! Haven't posted in a long while. I'm headed to Vegas for market in two weeks and I'm looking to purchase a belt bag and/or a small trotteur bag. I didn't know if anyone owned these and had any particular opinions or advice?! I own two luggage totes (one smooth and one drummed) and LOVE them. Currently considering getting the belt bag in either tan, grey, or taupe and the trotteur in this gorgeous emerald green, possibly black as I need a new black cross body  thank you!!


----------



## chiaze

TFB83 said:


> Hi guys!!! Haven't posted in a long while. I'm headed to Vegas for market in two weeks and I'm looking to purchase a belt bag and/or a small trotteur bag. I didn't know if anyone owned these and had any particular opinions or advice?! I own two luggage totes (one smooth and one drummed) and LOVE them. Currently considering getting the belt bag in either tan, grey, or taupe and the trotteur in this gorgeous emerald green, possibly black as I need a new black cross body  thank you!!


I just got the Small Trotteur in Spring 16 Dark Taupe with baby grained caffskin. There are more colors coming out in Summer 2016 - check the Celine website. However, it seems they're only doing the baby grained calfskin for Spring 16, I found it has a softer handfeel than the regular grain calfskin.

Unfortunately they only do each color in one finish and one size! Hope you can find your perfect combo.


----------



## mallorykramer

hikarupanda said:


> Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:
> 
> View attachment 3253184


OMG beautiful!!!


----------



## apple_fruit

miffytoki said:


> I love that! I was lusting after the almond the other day! I used to love watching my SA open the huge drawers in the Tokyo boutique. So many beautiful colors all lined up!



The almond is the new green one, right? Really want to see some pics of this color!


----------



## apple_fruit

hikarupanda said:


> Lol!!! I think all box bags look beautiful when displayed, especially together! [emoji23][emoji23] Like in the store here:
> 
> View attachment 3253184



Oh! My! God!
Wish all these belong to me.......


----------



## miffytoki

Took a long walk to the top of the hill because the weather has been so nice... and took my box with me.


----------



## Kendie26

miffytoki said:


> Took a long walk to the top of the hill because the weather has been so nice... and took my box with me.




WOW!! Most gorgeous box ~ STUNNING! Love it!

This is my newest Celine purchase (micro in dark taupe)


----------



## mallorykramer

Kendie26 said:


> WOW!! Most gorgeous box ~ STUNNING! Love it!
> 
> This is my newest Celine purchase (micro in dark taupe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260071


SOOOOO STUNNING!! Everytime someone posts a picture of their luggage I get a few inches closer to taking the plunge! You've really sold me on the taupe...


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> Took a long walk to the top of the hill because the weather has been so nice... and took my box with me.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

Small cabas in indigo [emoji170]


----------



## miffytoki

Kendie26 said:


> WOW!! Most gorgeous box ~ STUNNING! Love it!
> 
> This is my newest Celine purchase (micro in dark taupe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260071



Thanks! And I LOVE the dark taupe! I dont think I have seen that color in person!


----------



## wobertow

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3260402
> 
> 
> Small cabas in indigo [emoji170]




Beautiful! So tempted to get one for myself [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## BlueCherry

wobertow said:


> Beautiful! So tempted to get one for myself [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]




Thank you [emoji3]

I was on the fence for a while but so glad I got it, it's so much nicer in person. You might want to get one quick as its the 2015 model... [emoji6]


----------



## Kisa

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3260402
> 
> 
> Small cabas in indigo [emoji170]



Always love a cabas! This one looks durable too!


----------



## megchuahiock

With my new to me Celine Luggage Nano! Just love the smooth, almost buttery leather [emoji173]&#65039; Taken while we were gassing up earlier today!


----------



## Kendie26

mallorykramer said:


> SOOOOO STUNNING!! Everytime someone posts a picture of their luggage I get a few inches closer to taking the plunge! You've really sold me on the taupe...



Thanks so much!! If you do take the plunge I hope you'll be as happy as I am with this bag. My Saks SA was with me for 30-40 deciding on color. She kept bringing out different colors but I kept coming back to & comparing all colors to this one. It's a beautiful neutral & amazing when you see it in person. Good Luck & thanks again!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3260402
> 
> 
> Small cabas in indigo [emoji170]



She's a real beauty ~ Enjoy!


----------



## pepita_anne

megchuahiock said:


> With my new to me Celine Luggage Nano! Just love the smooth, almost buttery leather [emoji173]&#65039; Taken while we were gassing up earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 3260786




I love the color!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kisa said:


> Always love a cabas! This one looks durable too!







Kendie26 said:


> She's a real beauty ~ Enjoy!




Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

miffytoki said:


> Took a long walk to the top of the hill because the weather has been so nice... and took my box with me.



That is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## perleegirl

My first Celine [emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

perleegirl said:


> My first Celine [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266505




Congratulations! Is it souris?


----------



## perleegirl

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations! Is it souris?




Yes! I was on the fence between souris and dune, but was afraid of denim color transfer onto the dune.


----------



## Kmazz39

perleegirl said:


> My first Celine [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266505


Oh my, absolutely gorgeous color!! I can't wait to get my Souris!!! Hoping it makes it's way from California to Michigan this week


----------



## BlueCherry

perleegirl said:


> Yes! I was on the fence between souris and dune, but was afraid of denim color transfer onto the dune.




It looks great but slightly different to the souris I saw, it's such a chameleon colour. I love the white stitching too - enjoy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## miffytoki

Rami00 said:


> That is such a gorgeous bag.



thank you! I had a photo of a couple together when I was considering which one i wanted, but I cant find it.


----------



## miffytoki

My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!







...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.





thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




Your whole collection is stunning including your new cabas. Enjoy [emoji170]


----------



## highend

miffytoki said:


> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




great collection of distinctive bags!


----------



## Auvina15

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!





BigCherry said:


> Your whole collection is stunning including your new cabas. Enjoy [emoji170]



Love love your Celine collection! Beautiful combos cabas. And such a cute cute little puppy!!!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



I  your collection!


----------



## miffytoki

BigCherry said:


> Your whole collection is stunning including your new cabas. Enjoy [emoji170]


Thank you! I havent seen other people post it, but I love it! 



highend said:


> great collection of distinctive bags!


thank you so much! 



Auvina15 said:


> Love love your Celine collection! Beautiful combos cabas. And such a cute cute little puppy!!!


Aw, thanks - I think she is the cutest! But I am her mommy, so I may be biased! 



FancyMeFresh said:


> I  your collection!


Thank you!


----------



## onepiece101

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



I love the twisted Cabas tote and its definitely in my plans to pick one up soon! Do you find it stays open too wide even when over the shoulders? In some pictures I've seen it seems like its a big gaping hole... Also, you have a lovely and well-rounded collection from Celine; I especially love that stingray box bag!


----------



## miffytoki

onepiece101 said:


> I love the twisted Cabas tote and its definitely in my plans to pick one up soon! Do you find it stays open too wide even when over the shoulders? In some pictures I've seen it seems like its a big gaping hole... Also, you have a lovely and well-rounded collection from Celine; I especially love that stingray box bag!



Thanks! It stays open, but it does get smooshed mostly closed for me. The strap itself is very short, putting it pretty close to your underarm and it gets wedged between your arm and your body.


----------



## TankerToad

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


WOW
What an elegant collection!!


----------



## Melow

megchuahiock said:


> With my new to me Celine Luggage Nano! Just love the smooth, almost buttery leather [emoji173]&#65039; Taken while we were gassing up earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 3260786




May I ask what color this is?? Its gorgeous!!


----------



## Cherryfashion

My amazing python bags [emoji216]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Wow!! Beautiful bags [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kmazz39

Cherryfashion said:


> My amazing python bags [emoji216]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271478
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271479


Gorgeous! Love the color too!!


----------



## highend

Cherryfashion said:


> My amazing python bags [emoji216]
> 
> View attachment 3271479


 Congrats and enjoy!  I have the light copper version....Python really enhances the beauty of the phantom


----------



## perleegirl

Ladies! What do you consider to be the most versitle neutral color in the mini luggage? I purchased the Souris for my first Celine, but still debating.


----------



## highend

perleegirl said:


> Ladies! What do you consider to be the most versitle neutral color in the mini luggage? I purchased the Souris for my first Celine, but still debating.




probably black or dune of the classic colors (otherwise burgundy)


----------



## Duessa

perleegirl said:


> Ladies! What do you consider to be the most versitle neutral color in the mini luggage? I purchased the Souris for my first Celine, but still debating.




IMO black - easy to match to outfit basics like shoes, leggings or dark denim year round. Souris is a close second


----------



## perleegirl

Duessa said:


> IMO black - easy to match to outfit basics like shoes, leggings or dark denim year round. Souris is a close second



I love, love the smooth black, but have a black Chanel cerf tote and need another color. I was thinking of the black next.


----------



## msr5890

My brand new spring 16 navy blue nubuck stamped croc embossed phantom!!


----------



## mintfresh

TankerToad said:


> WOW
> What an elegant collection!!


Love your Phantoms!!!


----------



## mintfresh

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3252694


cannot decide my first celine bag...they all look so stunning~


----------



## hikkichan

mintfresh said:


> cannot decide my first celine bag...they all look so stunning~




You will know the right one when you see her. Good luck!


----------



## tinahl

perleegirl said:


> Ladies! What do you consider to be the most versitle neutral color in the mini luggage? I purchased the Souris for my first Celine, but still debating.




I would say black. But if you want something other than that, perhaps a beige color like dune. I personally have a burgundy one and I love it! If you have a lot of neutrals in your wardrobe, burgundy goes pretty well with all of it. Here's a pic. pls excuse my messy background!


----------



## perleegirl

tinahl said:


> I would say black. But if you want something other than that, perhaps a beige color like dune. I personally have a burgundy one and I love it! If you have a lot of neutrals in your wardrobe, burgundy goes pretty well with all of it. Here's a pic. pls excuse my messy background!
> View attachment 3275252




Very pretty! Yes, I guess I need to add a lighter neutral, so I guess that just leaves souris or dune.


----------



## Kai Lien

Saw this beauty and feel absolutely in love with the blue piping! Does anyone know what the name of the color and leather it is? Love it and want to know more about it! Fiancee got it for me for Valentine's


----------



## Kmazz39

Kai Lien said:


> Saw this beauty and feel absolutely in love with the blue piping! Does anyone know what the name of the color and leather it is? Love it and want to know more about it! Fiancee got it for me for Valentine's




Beautiful colors!


----------



## Veronica grace

My beautiful nano


----------



## Veronica grace

My beautiful nano


----------



## Kmazz39

Veronica grace said:


> View attachment 3277551
> View attachment 3277552
> 
> 
> My beautiful nano


Wow!! Love the colors! I'm getting ready to pick up my Mini Luggage in Souris


----------



## Veronica grace

Kmazz39 said:


> Wow!! Love the colors! I'm getting ready to pick up my Mini Luggage in Souris




Thank you


----------



## perleegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Wow!! Love the colors! I'm getting ready to pick up my Mini Luggage in Souris




Yay! Post a modeling pic! Can't wait to hear your thoughts. After much deliberation, I am %100 sure of my choice. It's the perfect first Celine.[emoji7]


----------



## Kmazz39

perleegirl said:


> Yay! Post a modeling pic! Can't wait to hear your thoughts. After much deliberation, I am %100 sure of my choice. It's the perfect first Celine.[emoji7]


So you kept the Souris?? The SA at my Neiman Marcus has sent me like 6 photos! I'm leaving very shortly to go and pick up my first Celine!!


----------



## perleegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> So you kept the Souris?? The SA at my Neiman Marcus has sent me like 6 photos! I'm leaving very shortly to go and pick up my first Celine!!




Yes, I kept the Souris! This is my first Celine, and I grabbed it while I was traveling. When I got home, I began second guessing my choice for color. After studying the forums, and visiting my SA at my local NM's, I had all the validation I needed to know that I made the best choice. I wanted a good, true neutral, and although "Dune" is pretty too, I didn't want too worry about color transfer on an everyday bag. Now I'm dreaming about my next Celine in smooth black. Hope you love your Souris too.


----------



## Kmazz39

perleegirl said:


> Yes, I kept the Souris! This is my first Celine, and I grabbed it while I was traveling. When I got home, I began second guessing my choice for color. After studying the forums, and visiting my SA at my local NM's, I had all the validation I needed to know that I made the best choice. I wanted a good, true neutral, and although "Dune" is pretty too, I didn't want too worry about color transfer on an everyday bag. Now I'm dreaming about my next Celine in smooth black. Hope you love your Souris too.


I absolutely love the Souris color! Love the contrast stitching color as well as the seams. I did see the Dune color but I agree about potential color transfer. You and I sound alike, I've already got the drummed/pebbled black Mini Luggage on my wishlist (just don't tell my husband!)  I'll post some pics as soon as I have a few minutes. Really could not be happier, the quality of these bags is amazing and I have to say their drawstring dustbag is a lot nicer than any of the LV dustbags I have.


----------



## Kmazz39

Here is my brand new Celine Mini Luggage in Souris! Love, love, love this handbag


----------



## StefaniJoy

omg your bag is GORGEOUS!! Congrats and enjoy her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## Kmazz39

StefaniJoy said:


> omg your bag is GORGEOUS!! Congrats and enjoy her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji164][emoji164]


Thank you!!


----------



## cclady

Kmazz39 said:


> Here is my brand new Celine Mini Luggage in Souris! Love, love, love this handbag




Very nice!


----------



## Kmazz39

cclady said:


> Very nice!


Thanks so much!


----------



## MAGJES

Posting my Celine Neutrals!

Souris Nano, Denim Tie, Smooth Black Nano Dune Mini Luggage







*Souris compared to Dune:*


----------



## WishList986

My first Celine ever!! I am SO in love!
Sorry the pic is crooked, I have no idea what I am doing!!


----------



## Auvina15

WishList986 said:


> My first Celine ever!! I am SO in love!
> Sorry the pic is crooked, I have no idea what I am doing!!



Love this combo colors/leathers, great choice! Congrats!


----------



## Auvina15

MAGJES said:


> Posting my Celine Neutrals!
> 
> Souris Nano, Denim Tie, Smooth Black Nano Dune Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Souris compared to Dune:*


Beautiful Celine family! Love love that tie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kai Lien said:


> Saw this beauty and feel absolutely in love with the blue piping! Does anyone know what the name of the color and leather it is? Love it and want to know more about it! Fiancee got it for me for Valentine's



Oh my it's so unique and beautiful micro! Such a sweet fiancée! Congratulations!


----------



## Kendie26

WishList986 said:


> My first Celine ever!! I am SO in love!
> Sorry the pic is crooked, I have no idea what I am doing!!



Well you sure do know what you are doing with bag choices!! Totally LOVE it....congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Posting my Celine Neutrals!
> 
> Souris Nano, Denim Tie, Smooth Black Nano Dune Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Souris compared to Dune:*



MUCH LOVE to your awesome collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmazz39 said:


> Here is my brand new Celine Mini Luggage in Souris! Love, love, love this handbag



Congrats Kmazz!!! I have this exact Celine bag & adore her to pieces!! Such a perfect bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Kai Lien said:


> Saw this beauty and feel absolutely in love with the blue piping! Does anyone know what the name of the color and leather it is? Love it and want to know more about it! Fiancee got it for me for Valentine's



What a wonderful fiancee!! That is 1 heck of a gorgeous bag & picture! Congrats!!


----------



## Kmazz39

cclady said:


> Very nice!


Thanks cclady!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats Kmazz!!! I have this exact Celine bag & adore her to pieces!! Such a perfect bag!


Thank you! I just ordered a Samorga organizer for it. I feel it's such a great go with anything color and there's something about the white contrast stitching that caught my eye!


----------



## aaronyong_94

Xx


----------



## Berat14

Hi can have someone help me to authenticate my celine trapeze large pls&#128546; i bought yesterday when i check is ok but when i get back home i check again the zip hardware dont have no.8? But seller say its authentic&#128546;pls help me if the bag i bought is fake or not&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Berat14

Pls help me to authenticate this celine just bought yesterday selker say its authentic when me n my friend check its ok but when i check at home i see the zipper dont have no.8 is it some of celine the zipper dont have no.8? Pls help me&#128557;


----------



## alyssalenore

Céline Classic in Souris. [emoji4]


----------



## ashlie

Berat14 said:


> Hi can have someone help me to authenticate my celine trapeze large pls[emoji22] i bought yesterday when i check is ok but when i get back home i check again the zip hardware dont have no.8? But seller say its authentic[emoji22]pls help me if the bag i bought is fake or not[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




You need to post in the authentication thread.


----------



## mksll

My first Celine, I just got her the other day and I'm so in love! So here she is on her first trip out.


----------



## shazzy99

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281287
> 
> 
> Céline Classic in Souris. [emoji4]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] This is gorgeous. Have not seen this colour before, beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## MAGJES

mksll said:


> My first Celine, I just got her the other day and I'm so in love! So here she is on her first trip out.
> 
> View attachment 3281582



What a beautiful color!


----------



## WishList986

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281287
> 
> 
> Céline Classic in Souris. [emoji4]



Beautifulllll!! This color is so gorgeous!


----------



## miffytoki

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281287
> 
> 
> Céline Classic in Souris. [emoji4]



gorgeous color!


----------



## mksll

MAGJES said:


> What a beautiful color!




Thank you! I really love the color and how it looks in different types of light.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Celine soft tote.


----------



## loubprincess

rx4dsoul said:


> Celine soft tote.




Beautiful


----------



## rx4dsoul

loubprincess said:


> Beautiful


Thank you. I wish Id gotten this style earlier. Im loving it.


----------



## TankerToad

Pillow bag


----------



## TankerToad

Pillow


----------



## ashlie

Summer 2016 micro[emoji171][emoji171] more pictures on my reveal!!


----------



## lordguinny

ashlie said:


> Summer 2016 micro[emoji171][emoji171] more pictures on my reveal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285572
> View attachment 3285573



Gorgy! Such a unique luggage. Congrats!


----------



## lordguinny

TankerToad said:


> Pillow bag



Such a great action shot!  That has to be the most luxurious looking "pillow" anyone has ever seen. The leather looks luscious. How does it carry?


----------



## TankerToad

lordguinny said:


> Such a great action shot!  That has to be the most luxurious looking "pillow" anyone has ever seen. The leather looks luscious. How does it carry?


Carries like a dream
The leather is butter soft and in the  inside there is a  center zip compartment and the side has two open pockets for a cell phone and whatever. The leather not only feels yummy but it smells amazing as well. It was touching this bag that sold me. Completely decadent.
It is light and nice to carry feels good against the body and very special looking without being over the top.
Highly recommended.
Celine's leather  quality has been improving IMO and I am very bullish on this brand.


----------



## ashlie

lordguinny said:


> Gorgy! Such a unique luggage. Congrats!




Thank you!! &#129303;[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## apple_fruit

TankerToad said:


> Pillow



Cute bag!!!


----------



## nanolili

My small collection so far. Just got the Dune mini, but thinking to change to a Souris mini>


----------



## peekintomybag

nanolili said:


> My small collection so far. Just got the Dune mini, but thinking to change to a Souris mini>




Love your collection!! The trio is such a pretty blue! I love the dune too! It's such a soft and versatile color. But I bet souris is much easier to take care of. 

Is your box bag box leather or spazzolato?


----------



## nanolili

peekintomybag said:


> Love your collection!! The trio is such a pretty blue! I love the dune too! It's such a soft and versatile color. But I bet souris is much easier to take care of.
> 
> Is your box bag box leather or spazzolato?



Thank you! The box is a dark green spazzolato. It doesn't get scratched easily as the box leather. But I like the box leather too. Especially the dark caramel colour


----------



## pepita_anne

While shopping


----------



## christy1993

meyan said:


> I'm in! Luggage micro in Lipstick Red.
> View attachment 2309791


  OMG what is this colour call? i want to buy a mini luggage in red but idk what is the name of the red colour and how many reds are there


----------



## christy1993

PLc627 said:


> View attachment 1823823
> 
> 
> Love at first sight! &#128525;


  OMG may i know the colour? is that a micro? do they have it in mini?


----------



## Virginiamb

pepita_anne said:


> While shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300718




What is this style bag called please and love the color.


----------



## pepita_anne

Virginiamb said:


> What is this style bag called please and love the color.




It's Celine Trio


----------



## SCI

Got my third Celine in 2016


----------



## SCI

miffytoki said:


> I had been waiting for the right one... and I finally found the exact color and pattern I wanted!




[emoji162][emoji190]are too cute


----------



## SCI

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




Love ur collection and the cute pup model


----------



## Purse lover1969

mksll said:


> My first Celine, I just got her the other day and I'm so in love! So here she is on her first trip out.
> 
> View attachment 3281582


So pretty! I am awaiting a blue mini belt at my local S5A. Really love the Celine blue.


----------



## Purse lover1969

ashlie said:


> Summer 2016 micro[emoji171][emoji171] more pictures on my reveal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285572
> View attachment 3285573


Wowza - that is a bag! So unique and stylish.


----------



## ashlie

Purse lover1969 said:


> Wowza - that is a bag! So unique and stylish.




Thank you!


----------



## yinnie

Small box
Dark brick


----------



## IndigoRose

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3305219
> 
> Small box
> Dark brick


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Omilaw

Hi there, I am new to this forum and I do not know much about bags. I was left this bag by a family friend and I love it. A lady stopped me on the bus one day to tell me that it is a rare bag and I should get it valued. I was wondering if anyone could tell me a bit about it? Thanks!


----------



## Kmazz39

nanolili said:


> My small collection so far. Just got the Dune mini, but thinking to change to a Souris mini>


Are you in the States? I just returned my drummed Souris Mini Luggage at my local Neiman Marcus (never used, all tags still on). I purchased a Phantom instead.


----------



## nanolili

Kmazz39 said:


> Are you in the States? I just returned my drummed Souris Mini Luggage at my local Neiman Marcus (never used, all tags still on). I purchased a Phantom instead.



I'm in Canada. What colour did you get for your Phantom? Congrats for your new bag!


----------



## Kmazz39

nanolili said:


> I'm in Canada. What colour did you get for your Phantom? Congrats for your new bag!


I got the black Phantom with black zippers and feet. Not sure if the Neiman Marcus store would ship to Canada but I just returned the Souris Mini Luggage yesterday.


----------



## nanolili

Kmazz39 said:


> I got the black Phantom with black zippers and feet. Not sure if the Neiman Marcus store would ship to Canada but I just returned the Souris Mini Luggage yesterday.



All black! Sounds awesome. Thanks a lot for the information. They got Souris here in Canada, but I finally kept the Dune. I never tried to purchase from Neiman Marcus. I guess they will charge a lot customs fee.


----------



## Celinia

My new Celine trapeze bag
I think this is going to be my #1 bag for this spring-summer season!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Celinia said:


> My new Celine trapeze bag
> 
> I think this is going to be my #1 bag for this spring-summer season!




Colors are beautiful!


----------



## bagittude

can't get over my mini trapeze


----------



## Elliespurse

Omilaw said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and I do not know much about bags. I was left this bag by a family friend and I love it. A lady stopped me on the bus one day to tell me that it is a rare bag and I should get it valued. I was wondering if anyone could tell me a bit about it? Thanks!



Hello and welcome! It's a "vintage" Celine see this reference thread: Céline VINTAGE BOX BAG reference thread


----------



## pepita_anne

bagittude said:


> can't get over my mini trapeze




Oh! Have they been selling trapeze in the mini? Nice!


----------



## solitudelove

ashlie said:


> Summer 2016 micro[emoji171][emoji171] more pictures on my reveal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285572
> View attachment 3285573


Wow!!!!!! This bag is stunning! Love the sunglasses too!


----------



## Celinia

Sweetyqbk said:


> Colors are beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## crazy8baglady

Celinia said:


> My new Celine trapeze bag
> 
> I think this is going to be my #1 bag for this spring-summer season!




I LOVE this!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pixiegeldof

coral box flap, partly illuminated in the sunlight [emoji92] hello springtime!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Celinia said:


> Thank you




Keep looking at the picture and admiring!


----------



## Celinia

crazy8baglady said:


> I LOVE this!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much! I was deciding between this trapeze and Celine micro in dune color, but choose the trapeze, it's more feminine in my opinion and I love the colors combination. Sometimes I'm still doubting should I exchange for micro &#128513;&#128549;


----------



## Celinia

Sweetyqbk said:


> Keep looking at the picture and admiring!



Thank you so much! It's great to know somebody shares your taste in bags! &#9786;&#65039;&#127802; I was in doubt between Celine micro in dune color and this trapeze &#128513;


----------



## crazy8baglady

Celinia said:


> Thank you so much! I was deciding between this trapeze and Celine micro in dune color, but choose the trapeze, it's more feminine in my opinion and I love the colors combination. Sometimes I'm still doubting should I exchange for micro [emoji16][emoji26]




Nooo! I'm a big fan of the micro dune too but this bag is sooooo much more stunning and eye catching. I really prefer your bag. In fact, I may have to hunt it down myself! [emoji16]


----------



## Monique1004

My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314199



This is a gorgeous bag! I have been eyeing this bag lately, but my local Nordstrom only has it in a dark green color. She said that they probably won't be getting in anything red or taupe, the two colors that have my interest. I may just lean towards getting black. But congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## Kmora

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314199




It is really nice! Didn't like this bag first but it is growing on me  I would love to see a mod pic if you have time?


----------



## shopanonymous

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314199




Whoa! What a gorgeous bag! This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## highend

pixiegeldof said:


> coral box flap, partly illuminated in the sunlight [emoji92] hello springtime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313286


 
Great color!


----------



## Auvina15

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314199


It's stunning!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pixiegeldof said:


> coral box flap, partly illuminated in the sunlight [emoji92] hello springtime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313286



Gorgeous box!!!


----------



## perleegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Are you in the States? I just returned my drummed Souris Mini Luggage at my local Neiman Marcus (never used, all tags still on). I purchased a Phantom instead.



What? Why? 
You just got your organizer for the mini.


----------



## Kmazz39

perleegirl said:


> What? Why?
> You just got your organizer for the mini.



Lol, hey perleegirl!! So I went on a cruise in March and stopped into the Celine freestanding store in Miami's Design District. Fell in love with a black Phantom and had to have it! So my organizer may need to go on eBay!


----------



## Monique1004

PuccaNGaru said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! I have been eyeing this bag lately, but my local Nordstrom only has it in a dark green color. She said that they probably won't be getting in anything red or taupe, the two colors that have my interest. I may just lean towards getting black. But congrats on your new bag!!




I got it from Celine boutique in Madison Ave NYC. They had two of them. They might still have the other one. Why don't you give them a call if you really want this color.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Monique1004 said:


> I got it from Celine boutique in Madison Ave NYC. They had two of them. They might still have the other one. Why don't you give them a call if you really want this color.



Thanks for the info! What do you think about the bag? Is it heavy? Do you find the opening flap to be a nuisance? i need to think a little longer before spending $2400 on a bag....


----------



## pixiegeldof

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous box!!!




thank you babe!


----------



## pixiegeldof

highend said:


> Great color!




thank you darling!


----------



## Monique1004

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thanks for the info! What do you think about the bag? Is it heavy? Do you find the opening flap to be a nuisance? i need to think a little longer before spending $2400 on a bag....




I had to check it myself when I got it, because I was debating btn mini belt & micro luggage. I liked the belt a lot more when I actually saw it. The design of the belt bag seems to be more defined than the luggage in my opinion. The other worry was about the accessibility. The SA showed me the easiest way to undo the locking & it was actually not bad. I strongly encourage you to check it in person. Besides I got a different color instead of the originally wanted because it's different when you actually try them on. It's not super light but not super heavy either. Here's a extra picture for you to see. Good luck!


----------



## Kmora

Monique1004 said:


> I had to check it myself when I got it, because I was debating btn mini belt & micro luggage. I liked the belt a lot more when I actually saw it. The design of the belt bag seems to be more defined than the luggage in my opinion. The other worry was about the accessibility. The SA showed me the easiest way to undo the locking & it was actually not bad. I strongly encourage you to check it in person. Besides I got a different color instead of the originally wanted because it's different when you actually try them on. It's not super light but not super heavy either. Here's a extra picture for you to see. Good luck!
> View attachment 3316509




Very very beautiful! Makes me wanna get one


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I had to check it myself when I got it, because I was debating btn mini belt & micro luggage. I liked the belt a lot more when I actually saw it. The design of the belt bag seems to be more defined than the luggage in my opinion. The other worry was about the accessibility. The SA showed me the easiest way to undo the locking & it was actually not bad. I strongly encourage you to check it in person. Besides I got a different color instead of the originally wanted because it's different when you actually try them on. It's not super light but not super heavy either. Here's a extra picture for you to see. Good luck!
> View attachment 3316509




That is a true work of art bag/amazing color!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;congrats!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Monique1004 said:


> I had to check it myself when I got it, because I was debating btn mini belt & micro luggage. I liked the belt a lot more when I actually saw it. The design of the belt bag seems to be more defined than the luggage in my opinion. The other worry was about the accessibility. The SA showed me the easiest way to undo the locking & it was actually not bad. I strongly encourage you to check it in person. Besides I got a different color instead of the originally wanted because it's different when you actually try them on. It's not super light but not super heavy either. Here's a extra picture for you to see. Good luck!
> View attachment 3316509



Thank you so much for sharing this picture! It truly is a beautiful bag!! The one I saw last week was in a dark green color, almost like an army green. I wasn't fond of it, so I probably didn't do much of an inspection/modeling of it. I did try it on with the long strap, and thought it fell perfectly for my height. However, I forgot to try it on to see what it would look like cross body. I'll probably go again this weekend and try it on again .


----------



## Monique1004

PuccaNGaru said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this picture! It truly is a beautiful bag!! The one I saw last week was in a dark green color, almost like an army green. I wasn't fond of it, so I probably didn't do much of an inspection/modeling of it. I did try it on with the long strap, and thought it fell perfectly for my height. However, I forgot to try it on to see what it would look like cross body. I'll probably go again this weekend and try it on again .




FYI I'm getting another mini belt on Grey. It's on the way.  New summer 2016 color. I'll post a pics when I get it.


----------



## TankerToad

My newest baby 
Trotteur medium size 
Almond Green
I love her &#128150;


----------



## elevenxten

Monique1004 said:


> I had to check it myself when I got it, because I was debating btn mini belt & micro luggage. I liked the belt a lot more when I actually saw it. The design of the belt bag seems to be more defined than the luggage in my opinion. The other worry was about the accessibility. The SA showed me the easiest way to undo the locking & it was actually not bad. I strongly encourage you to check it in person. Besides I got a different color instead of the originally wanted because it's different when you actually try them on. It's not super light but not super heavy either. Here's a extra picture for you to see. Good luck!
> View attachment 3316509


What a beautiful bag!!! Such a nice pop color too!! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## highend

TankerToad said:


> My newest baby
> Trotteur medium size
> Almond Green
> I love her &#128150;


Looks great!


----------



## bprimuslevy

My new Souris Phantom in pebbled leather.


----------



## ssv003

TankerToad said:


> My newest baby
> 
> Trotteur medium size
> 
> Almond Green
> 
> I love her [emoji178]




Almond is such an amazing color! I have it in mini luggage and it's so gorgeous. Enjoy! [emoji177]


----------



## Kmazz39

bprimuslevy said:


> My new Souris Phantom in pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3319065




Nice!!


----------



## Kmazz39

My new beauty...Black Céline Phantom


----------



## brenpanda

Celinia said:


> My new Celine trapeze bag
> I think this is going to be my #1 bag for this spring-summer season!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Blacklovers

Falling in love with this cutie


----------



## jkim1993

Just got my nano in indigo today!


----------



## ashlie

Kmazz39 said:


> My new beauty...Black Céline Phantom
> View attachment 3323198







Blacklovers said:


> Falling in love with this cutie
> 
> View attachment 3324228







jkim1993 said:


> Just got my nano in indigo today!




All of your bags are so beautiful!! I'm loving all the new bag posts on here [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji171]


----------



## cruz_andmama

jkim1993 said:


> Just got my nano in indigo today!


The blue looks amazing. I tried the same one in store and its such a great colour! Congrats.




Blacklovers said:


> Falling in love with this cutie
> 
> View attachment 3324228


Gorgeous nano congrats, is this dune??


----------



## lamb_lamb

jkim1993 said:


> Just got my nano in indigo today!



It's beautiful. Love the indigo! very attractive!!


----------



## lamb_lamb

Finally have time to take the first photo for my Mini belt.


----------



## same99

lamb_lamb said:


> Finally have time to take the first photo for my Mini belt.


Lovely color belt and love your shoes...Is this dune?


----------



## lamb_lamb

same99 said:


> Lovely color belt and love your shoes...Is this dune?



Thanks. It's called the light taupe colour.


----------



## Kmora

lamb_lamb said:


> Finally have time to take the first photo for my Mini belt.



Great bag, great shoes, great picture!


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

pixiegeldof said:


> coral box flap, partly illuminated in the sunlight [emoji92] hello springtime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313286


Absolutely LOVE this color! Did you purchase this recently? I've been dying to get my hands on one.


----------



## yinnie

lamb_lamb said:


> Finally have time to take the first photo for my Mini belt.




Love the colour!!!!


----------



## pixiegeldof

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this color! Did you purchase this recently? I've been dying to get my hands on one.




yes! i purchased it at barneys in new york, if that helps you find it?


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Celine. Mini belt drummed calf skin in vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314199







TankerToad said:


> My newest baby
> 
> Trotteur medium size
> 
> Almond Green
> 
> I love her [emoji178]







bprimuslevy said:


> My new Souris Phantom in pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3319065







Kmazz39 said:


> My new beauty...Black Céline Phantom
> View attachment 3323198







Blacklovers said:


> Falling in love with this cutie
> 
> View attachment 3324228







jkim1993 said:


> Just got my nano in indigo today!







lamb_lamb said:


> Finally have time to take the first photo for my Mini belt.




Congratulations everyone, you all have stunning new bags [emoji3]


----------



## YS1_

Just out for some juice flights with my taupe mini belt [emoji4]

Café is called Verve Coffee on Spring St & 8th in downtown Los Angeles, if you're curious.


----------



## ssv003

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3330373
> 
> 
> Just out for some juice flights with my taupe mini belt [emoji4]
> 
> Café is called Verve Coffee on Spring St & 8th in downtown Los Angeles, if you're curious.




Absolutely stunning photo. Love it!


----------



## Monique1004

My long waited mini belt in grey finally came.


----------



## Kmora

Monique1004 said:


> My long waited mini belt in grey finally came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331020




The Belt bag is so gorgeous! I really consider buying this


----------



## ima1

Monique1004 said:


> My long waited mini belt in grey finally came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331020



My first time in Celine forum.  
Monique
Enjoy  your new bag. Beautiful bag and colour choice.


----------



## Baglover600

My First Celine!
After getting a few LV's, I branched out and purchased a Celine mini belt bag in black.


----------



## Kathy01

Hi All,
Here is a picture of my beauty.  I purchased my Mini Luggage at the Celine store in Manhattan.


----------



## Kathy01

Monique1004 said:


> My long waited mini belt in grey finally came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331020



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Jadpe

Me and my blue Céline Blade bag.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jadpe said:


> Me and my blue Céline Blade bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344033




Gorgeous bag! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kathy01

duplicate


----------



## miffytoki

Just out to brunch with my bag and my puppy!


----------



## Molly0

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome! It's a "vintage" Celine see this reference thread: Céline VINTAGE BOX BAG reference thread



Hi Elliespurse. I also have a vintage bag that I was hoping to get info on, but when I try to post about it on the vintage thread you linked, it won't let me because the thread is too old.  Where can I ask about it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Molly0 said:


> Hi Elliespurse. I also have a vintage bag that I was hoping to get info on, but when I try to post about it on the vintage thread you linked, it won't let me because the thread is too old.  Where can I ask about it?



Hi, you can ask in this thread or start a new thread here in the main Celine forum.

Perhaps start a new club "Celine VINTAGE Club" or similar. Start it in the main Celine forum I'll move the thread to the Celine Clubhouse.


----------



## Molly0

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you can ask in this thread or start a new thread here in the main Celine forum.
> 
> Perhaps start a new club "Celine VINTAGE Club" or similar. Start it in the main Celine forum I'll move the thread to the Celine Clubhouse.



Ok. Thank you


----------



## Kcano22

I just got a larger trio and i can't stop using it

fabulouscr.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/dsc_035701.jpg?w=840


----------



## yellowdaisy14




----------



## Shrinkkbo

My Celine trapeze on her first day home 2 years ago, I rarely use her but just love having her


----------



## QashiQa

Monique love your bag! I've been waiting for it for about 2 months now. I had it reserved at Harrods in London, but due to a mixup it was sold to someone else! I was absolutely distraught, but they've been great and said they will find one for me!

First time writing on this thread...I'm a loyal Givenchy fan, but Celine is my next purchase!

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the new Fall 16 collection that's been released! I just perused the new collection from the Purseblog article on it, and the new Mini Belt in storm (kind of a grey colour) in Super Soft Calfskin caught my eye. Do you think this would be a more structured style of the bag with the different leather? I like more structured type bags, but love the belt bag and want to get it, but now I'm confused as to which one! HELP!


----------



## BlueCherry

QashiQa said:


> Monique love your bag! I've been waiting for it for about 2 months now. I had it reserved at Harrods in London, but due to a mixup it was sold to someone else! I was absolutely distraught, but they've been great and said they will find one for me!
> 
> First time writing on this thread...I'm a loyal Givenchy fan, but Celine is my next purchase!
> 
> I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the new Fall 16 collection that's been released! I just perused the new collection from the Purseblog article on it, and the new Mini Belt in storm (kind of a grey colour) in Super Soft Calfskin caught my eye. Do you think this would be a more structured style of the bag with the different leather? I like more structured type bags, but love the belt bag and want to get it, but now I'm confused as to which one! HELP!




Hi, I just picked up a biker clutch in this super soft leather but doubt I'll keep it because it's already scratched but not out of the box. It's super soft leather, feels velvety. I believe this new storm grey to be the same leather.


----------



## carcarly

My very first Celine! 

At first I had my eyes on the Dark Taupe goatskin nano, but picked up this Light Taupe nano in the end because it's more fun!

Got this baby from Florence, 2150e before tax


----------



## MAGJES

carcarly said:


> My very first Celine!
> 
> At first I had my eyes on the Dark Taupe goatskin nano, but picked up this Light Taupe nano in the end because it's more fun!
> 
> Got this baby from Florence, 2150e before tax



Beautiful!!


----------



## Kcano22

carcarly said:


> My very first Celine!
> 
> At first I had my eyes on the Dark Taupe goatskin nano, but picked up this Light Taupe nano in the end because it's more fun!
> 
> Got this baby from Florence, 2150e before tax


Beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## Happy Pursuits

This is my first Celine, a small Trapeze in indigo! Now I'm hooked!


----------



## Happy Pursuits




----------



## loubprincess

Happy Pursuits said:


> View attachment 3364741




Lovely


----------



## Auvina15

carcarly said:


> My very first Celine!
> 
> At first I had my eyes on the Dark Taupe goatskin nano, but picked up this Light Taupe nano in the end because it's more fun!
> 
> Got this baby from Florence, 2150e before tax



Super cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Happy Pursuits said:


> View attachment 3364741



Love it! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jackosabel

Just brought this baby home.  Im so inlove.


----------



## beckayan

ashlie said:


> Summer 2016 micro[emoji171][emoji171] more pictures on my reveal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285572
> View attachment 3285573



I have the black one. They both are very pretty!!! Just in love with it


----------



## ashlie

beckayan said:


> I have the black one. They both are very pretty!!! Just in love with it




My mother still keeps nagging me about not buying both. [emoji849] they are both very gorgeous. There was something about the simplicity. White, black, primary colors, double stitch. I honestly think that's what sold me. However, I have been looks at a more funky one now haha


----------



## alyssalenore

Classic Box in the Souris Liege [emoji4]


----------



## Borsettina

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3372847
> 
> 
> Classic Box in the Souris Liege [emoji4]


Lovely photo...will check out your Instagram...this is making me add the Box to my Celine list as well...have/can you wear without the strap? And if yes, how do you find it? 
Thanks!


----------



## Gorbaby

here is a small collection of my Celine bags &#9786;&#65039; I'm in love with green


----------



## Kendie26

miffytoki said:


> Just out to brunch with my bag and my puppy!



Fabulous pic! I don't know what is prettier, your bag or puppy?! Love them equally


----------



## Kendie26

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3330373
> 
> 
> Just out for some juice flights with my taupe mini belt [emoji4]
> 
> Café is called Verve Coffee on Spring St & 8th in downtown Los Angeles, if you're curious.



Incredibly gorgeous belt bag & color....I bet those juices were quite yummy! Wish we had a place like that locally.


----------



## Kendie26

yellowdaisy14 said:


> View attachment 3353487



Phenomenal! LOVE that color & your shoes too!! I'm cracking up at the quote below your pic....that is AWESOME!!!:lolots:


----------



## elevenxten

Gorbaby said:


> here is a small collection of my Celine bags &#9786;&#65039; I'm in love with green


Georgous Celines, especially the Celine box, excellent choices![emoji7]


----------



## SaryC

Decided today was a Celine-kinda day


----------



## Kendie26

SaryC said:


> Decided today was a Celine-kinda day



Looks great!! Love your colors in both bag  &shoes!


----------



## Bonus123

Hi does any know this Celine leather type? It looks fantastic!


----------



## Kendie26

I can't get enough of this micro Luggage in dark taupe bullhide leather[emoji4]


----------



## Chelle04

Hi does anyone here have a black luggage in smooth leather? Can you post the inside lambskin leather lining? Just bought mine and when i got home i notice the inside bottom part just under the pockets for cellphone is bulging? Its not like the other side that is totally attached? Is that normal? I bought it at celine store in Rodeo so im sure its not fake but since its my 1st celine bag i dont know what to expect..


----------



## Chelle04

beckayan said:


> I have the black one. They both are very pretty!!! Just in love with it


Hi very pretty bag. Do you mind showing the pics of inside? Im worried mine is kinda off and got defect because the leather lining is loose on the bottom of the pockets while the other side with zippered pocket is totally flat and not bulging..


----------



## ashlie

Chelle04 said:


> Hi does anyone here have a black luggage in smooth leather? Can you post the inside lambskin leather lining? Just bought mine and when i got home i notice the inside bottom part just under the pockets for cellphone is bulging? Its not like the other side that is totally attached? Is that normal? I bought it at celine store in Rodeo so im sure its not fake but since its my 1st celine bag i dont know what to expect..





Is that what your referring to?


----------



## Chelle04

yup yours 


ashlie said:


> View attachment 3386362
> 
> Is that what your referring to?


 hi yup yours seems flat under the pocket where the stitches end?.. you see the where the pocket ends in the bottom mine is sticking out like its part of the pocket


----------



## ashlie

Chelle04 said:


> yup yours
> 
> hi yup yours seems flat under the pocket where the stitches end?.. you see the where the pocket ends in the bottom mine is sticking out like its part of the pocket



If you can post a pic it would help a lot!


----------



## Chelle04

ashlie said:


> If you can post a pic it would help a lot!


 here is the pic of the inside.. Is this normal?


----------



## Bonus123

Hi guys! Just bought it today micro in drummed leather!


----------



## Marisa1

My new micro in indigo


----------



## ashlie

Bonus123 said:


> Hi guys! Just bought it today micro in drummed leather!



Congrats!! Black is such a great color because it matches everything and won't get dirty as easily. So beautiful!! 



Marisa1 said:


> My new micro in indigo



I'm absolutely in love with this color! I haven't seen one of these in a while. Enjoy it!!


----------



## coolmelondew

So after looking for a year, I finally found another Edge! I already have an Edge in red which I love, but wanted something a bit more subdued for work. This is perfect


----------



## classic71

coolmelondew said:


> So after looking for a year, I finally found another Edge! I already have an Edge in red which I love, but wanted something a bit more subdued for work. This is perfect


Love your Edge Bag!! 
I am looking for the bag in the large size in black. Nowhere to find! Is it discontinued?


----------



## LimRachel

First Celine! Nano in black drummed leather 

By the way, the care instructions tag on the outside of the bag (the one that's hung together with the price tag) is torn.. is this normal? Only noticed this when I went home


----------



## CathyQ

been searching for the perfect twisted cabas! here she is!


----------



## ashlie

CathyQ said:


> been searching for the perfect twisted cabas! here she is!



I love this twisted cabas!! So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## CathyQ

ashlie said:


> I love this twisted cabas!! So beautiful [emoji7]



[emoji16]thank you! she really is a stunner!


----------



## Nebbalish

classic71 said:


> Love your Edge Bag!!
> I am looking for the bag in the large size in black. Nowhere to find! Is it discontinued?


It has been discontinued unfortunately  I'm sure you can still find a pre-loved one online or at a luxury consignment shop. I do love the look of the Edge (I am also a happy Edge owner) but I've only come across the medium size and the large much less frequently.


----------



## LI94

My Celine Mini Luggage with twillies


----------



## classic71

Nebbalish said:


> It has been discontinued unfortunately  I'm sure you can still find a pre-loved one online or at a luxury consignment shop. I do love the look of the Edge (I am also a happy Edge owner) but I've only come across the medium size and the large much less frequently.


Sad to hear.... so i guess i have to hunt the internet for a good pre owend one.... wish they brought the large version back in stores. Thanks for your kind reply Nebbalish!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

classic71 said:


> Sad to hear.... so i guess i have to hunt the internet for a good pre owend one.... wish they brought the large version back in stores. Thanks for your kind reply Nebbalish!



I find good ones on tradesy the most!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

She's home!!!!


----------



## anumus

My first Céline bag

View media item 220


----------



## classic71

Kellymarie1537 said:


> I find good ones on tradesy the most!


Thanks so much for your info. I will check it out soon. Never heart of tradesy!!


----------



## CookieDoh

New Micro in multicolored black grey and blue


----------



## anumus

CookieDoh said:


> New Micro in multicolored black grey and blue


I have the same exact one, totally in love with it .


----------



## CookieDoh

anumus said:


> I have the same exact one, totally in love with it .


Ahhh!!! That's awesome! I love it too. The colors match my whole closet.


----------



## bongsunthecat

My baby has arrived. Welcome home #espresso


----------



## Miss World

TankerToad said:


> Pillow bag


Omg I've loved this bag since I saw it on the runway. Such a unique piece to own congratulations.


----------



## Miss World

MAGJES said:


> Posting my Celine Neutrals!
> 
> Souris Nano, Denim Tie, Smooth Black Nano Dune Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Souris compared to Dune:*


I'm in love with the denim blue color of your tie bag. It's nuetral but more special. Love the Nano bags too


----------



## Miss World

miffytoki said:


> My recently acquired twisted cabas tote. I feel like it isn't very popular, but I love giant totes, so it was a must for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a quick unorganized snap of my celine bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


The twisted cabas is the most perfect tote bag I've seen in a long time. Love the sleek leather and the color combination. Great collection you have, so beautiful ❤️


----------



## Miss World

imivyyayaya said:


> I absolutely love my celine bag !
> View attachment 3240050
> View attachment 3240052


Beautiful classic bag, love your outfit too! What size is you luggage bag, mini or micro? x


----------



## Miss World

ziyipeng said:


> I am torn between the two. The left is the new fall 2015 collection and the right is a micro in the color dune.


I like the dark contrast piping on the bag, makes the bag pop very stylish and a little statement. The right one is more elegant and understated. The navy and red striped bag on the shelf in the background looks really cool too.


----------



## coolmelondew

My two Edge bags


----------



## Nebbalish

coolmelondew said:


> My two Edge bags
> View attachment 3475685



LOVE!! Me and my Edge bag salute you!


----------



## kisslaruku

Huge fan of luggage tote


----------



## Paris75

My last Céline purchase : nano Luggage in ink blue. 
I used to own a black mini but the nano is the best for me !


----------



## jsmdesign

im usually not impulsive about bags but this Celine sangle in burgundy was a must have. The leather is so soft I want to sleep in it haha


----------



## loverconcerto

new purchase -  Celine Medium Box in camel color~~


----------



## BlueCherry

kisslaruku said:


> Huge fan of luggage tote



We are twins, except mine are both micros [emoji179]


----------



## coolmelondew

jsmdesign said:


> View attachment 3496626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im usually not impulsive about bags but this Celine sangle in burgundy was a must have. The leather is so soft I want to sleep in it haha


such a gorgeous colour! perfect for autumn!


----------



## portraitofalady

loverconcerto said:


> new purchase -  Celine Medium Box in camel color~~



Omg gorgeous!! Love that color


----------



## onepiece101

loverconcerto said:


> new purchase -  Celine Medium Box in camel color~~



Love love love! Such a gorgeous and classic color for the box, congrats!


----------



## lovebags214

Paris75 said:


> My last Céline purchase : nano Luggage in ink blue.
> I used to own a black mini but the nano is the best for me !


Enjoy this gorgeous bag! I don't own a Celine (yet), however I must say that I've just fallen in love with this color!  Maybe one day...sigh...


----------



## Wallenda

Omilaw said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and I do not know much about bags. I was left this bag by a family friend and I love it. A lady stopped me on the bus one day to tell me that it is a rare bag and I should get it valued. I was wondering if anyone could tell me a bit about it? Thanks!


That is the original version of the Celine Box Bag. The ones you see now with the square clasp are Celine's modern version of your bag. What a lovely gift. Enjoy.


----------



## bagloverny

My Celine Belt bag in light taupe!


----------



## WishList986

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3506597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Celine Belt bag in light taupe!


Beautiful! I try these bags on every time I pop into a shop. I'd love to see what it holds!


----------



## ballchai

My new mini box. A bit disappointed I scratched it within 15minutes out of the box - but still loving it.


----------



## anumus

ballchai said:


> View attachment 3511391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini box. A bit disappointed I scratched it within 15minutes out of the box - but still loving it.



I love the color!


----------



## Rosieisgood

ballchai said:


> View attachment 3511391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini box. A bit disappointed I scratched it within 15minutes out of the box - but still loving it.



Love the colour! and don't worry too much about the scratch, it'll become less obvious after a lot of use and some leather conditioning


----------



## ballchai

Rosieisgood said:


> Love the colour! and don't worry too much about the scratch, it'll become less obvious after a lot of use and some leather conditioning


@Rosieisgood - what would u suggest for a leather conditioner?


----------



## Rosieisgood

ballchai said:


> @Rosieisgood - what would u suggest for a leather conditioner?


blackrock leather n rich  You can search Docride's posts! She's an expert!


----------



## ballchai

Rosieisgood said:


> blackrock leather n rich  You can search Docride's posts! She's an expert!


Thx.


----------



## Rosieisgood

ballchai said:


> Thx.


Her posts are specific for Hermes leather but I do find her advice work well on Celine box and Loewe box as well


----------



## pixel_munchkin

celine trotteur + chanel cardholder


----------



## CEL88

lovely bags !


----------



## enensweety

My two babies! Love that this thread just keeps on going.


----------



## BlueCherry

I love this thread too, nothing like a Céline to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## enensweety

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3519205
> 
> 
> I love this thread too, nothing like a Céline to bring a smile to my face.


Cherry - Your collection is tdf!


----------



## BlueCherry

enensweety said:


> Cherry - Your collection is tdf!



Thank you [emoji4] it's a very safe collection, I wish I could wear your stunning red luggage, now that's eye catching.


----------



## portraitofalady

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3519205
> 
> 
> I love this thread too, nothing like a Céline to bring a smile to my face.



I love your collection!! Would you mind sharing what color your trapeze is? And what size are the trapeze and luggage totes? Thanks for the beautiful pic


----------



## BlueCherry

portraitofalady said:


> I love your collection!! Would you mind sharing what color your trapeze is? And what size are the trapeze and luggage totes? Thanks for the beautiful pic



Hi, thank you, the trapeze is small and the colour is petrol and I think it's FW16. The luggage totes are in the micro size, the neutral one is souris.


----------



## portraitofalady

BigCherry said:


> Hi, thank you, the trapeze is small and the colour is petrol and I think it's FW16. The luggage totes are in the micro size, the neutral one is souris.



Thanks so much! Those are the sizes I'm interested in (new to Celine!) and I love the colors you chose!


----------



## HollyH

My new Celine Nano, just a great little bag, didn't think I could downsize but this is the perfect size to grab and go


----------



## miffytoki

My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...


----------



## coolmelondew

miffytoki said:


> My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...



gorgeous home, gorgeous dog, gorgeous bags!


----------



## ashlie

miffytoki said:


> My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...



I love everything about this photo. So beautiful!


----------



## miffytoki

coolmelondew said:


> gorgeous home, gorgeous dog, gorgeous bags!





ashlie said:


> I love everything about this photo. So beautiful!



Aw thanks! I have been finally trying to find furniture that suits our tiny sf flat... only took me 8 years to start.


----------



## Lodpah

miffytoki said:


> My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...


Your dog is cute. I have 3 myself.


----------



## Curliefury

Came home from milan with this... now it seems as everyone has the same color bag?


----------



## ashlie

Curliefury said:


> View attachment 3530751
> 
> Came home from milan with this... now it seems as everyone has the same color bag?



Unfortunately we can't all have a bag that no one else has. However, I've never seen this one in person. And I've seen plenty of bags. I've only seen it here on the forum. That color had been out for quite some times so I would also assume that there are a handful out there. Ultimately, it shouldn't matter though. You should enjoy your bag because you love it!!! It's so gorgeous-I love the color!!


----------



## BlueCherry

ashlie said:


> Unfortunately we can't all have a bag that no one else has. However, I've never seen this one in person. And I've seen plenty of bags. I've only seen it here on the forum. That color had been out for quite some times so I would also assume that there are a handful out there. Ultimately, it shouldn't matter though. You should enjoy your bag because you love it!!! It's so gorgeous-I love the color!!



It is souris isn't it?? I have this in the micro and it's unreal how every photo of it looks a different colour. However, I don't know anyone who has one and haven't seen another one yet.


----------



## ashlie

BigCherry said:


> It is souris isn't it?? I have this in the micro and it's unreal how every photo of it looks a different colour. However, I don't know anyone who has one and haven't seen another one yet.



Yeah I'm pretty sure is souris. It really is so cool how it looks so different in every picture!


----------



## Curliefury

I had to try a more natural color this time around. All my handbags are dark colors. But I did see it in a navy with red trimming it was so gorgeous!


----------



## hikarupanda

miffytoki said:


> My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...



Lovely pic!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## -S-

Not ready for current Celine bags just yet but love my vintage one


----------



## yinnie

miffytoki said:


> My two classic box bags together. I promise I cleaned the dining tablet after putting the dog on it...



Oh I love your dining room!!! Looks like a home design magazine spread [emoji7]


----------



## Annie81

My first Celine bag I love it only had LV bags and a Chanel before this one. It's a late bday present and early Christmas pressie


----------



## 15Chanelbagaddict

gchandler5 said:


> Here is my leopard luggage tote!



This is very unique. Love it.


----------



## 15Chanelbagaddict

Annie81 said:


> My first Celine bag I love it only had LV bags and a Chanel before this one. It's a late bday present and early Christmas pressie



Love this classic Black Celine. Perfect everyday bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Annie81 said:


> My first Celine bag I love it only had LV bags and a Chanel before this one. It's a late bday present and early Christmas pressie



Beautiful present to yourself, I have this exact one in a micro and love it to bits too.


----------



## atelierforward

Happy to present my box bag in black!


----------



## neome

*My palmelato chartreuse micro with a scarf camelia from A/W 2014 *


----------



## Kendie26

neome said:


> View attachment 3563051
> *My palmelato chartreuse micro with a scarf camelia from A/W 2014 *



[emoji322][emoji173][emoji7]Wow what a magical pic!!! STUNNING! That color is crazy amazing & major love on the cAmelia scarf... did you tie it that way? I need lessons please! [emoji23][emoji173][emoji106]


----------



## neome

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji173][emoji7]Wow what a magical pic!!! STUNNING! That color is crazy amazing & major love on the cAmelia scarf... did you tie it that way? I need lessons please! [emoji23][emoji173][emoji106]


Thank you, chartreuse is a beautiful yellow with a hint of green I would say, amazing color indeed  yup I tied the scarf myself after a few attempts, finally satisfied with the result lol, basically its just like making plaid and tying a bun in ur hair  alot of videos in youtubes showing how to do it n few other interesting styles as well some of which i linked below, happy experimenting !!


----------



## BlueCherry

neome said:


> View attachment 3563051
> *My palmelato chartreuse micro with a scarf camelia from A/W 2014 *



Chartreuse is a unique and beautiful colour, another Céline chameleon


----------



## Kendie26

neome said:


> Thank you, chartreuse is a beautiful yellow with a hint of green I would say, amazing color indeed  yup I tied the scarf myself after a few attempts, finally satisfied with the result lol, basically its just like making plaid and tying a bun in ur hair  alot of videos in youtubes showing how to do it n few other interesting styles as well some of which i linked below, happy experimenting !!



Oh wow, you are a doll.....thanks so much for posting this!!! Will definitely give it a try...you did an AMAZING job w/ yours!


----------



## eightyfive

My Black Céline Nano Luggage Tote. I love this bag! I've had it for three weeks & use it every day!


----------



## Venessa84

Small Ring in Sea has been one of my favorites for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## bagloverny

Trying on jeans with my Celine mini belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair


----------



## SugarHazard

40th birthday present from hubby. Micro goatskin luggage in Sea with gold hardware.


----------



## labellusting

Just got a Belt Bag to go along with my Mini Luggage! [emoji7]


----------



## lamsis

My Micro luggage with punkalito!


----------



## coolmelondew

Ring Bag and words to live by!


----------



## SugarHazard

Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!


----------



## atelierforward

SugarHazard said:


> Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!


Absolutely stunning! Love stingray


----------



## SugarHazard

atelierforward said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love stingray



Thank you! 

I still can't believe she's mine!


----------



## WishList986

SugarHazard said:


> Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!


O M G this might be my new favorite Celine ever! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## miffytoki

SugarHazard said:


> Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!


I never saw the luggage with stingray! It is beautiful!


----------



## SugarHazard

WishList986 said:


> O M G this might be my new favorite Celine ever! She's gorgeous!!!





miffytoki said:


> I never saw the luggage with stingray! It is beautiful!



Thanks so much guys! It's so much fun to share with people who get and appreciate our purse obsessions. Hehe. 

 I feel so lucky to have her. I shall cherish her always! I saw another one at Nordstrom Fashion Valley in San Diego if anyone wants to be bag twins! 

Have you guys seen the lizard Nano? I haven't seen it in real life but the picture is so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

SugarHazard said:


> Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!



Holy wow that is something else!!! [emoji119][emoji322][emoji106]Super duper STUNNING! Huge Congrats![emoji177]


----------



## SugarHazard

Kendie26 said:


> Holy wow that is something else!!! [emoji119][emoji322][emoji106]Super duper STUNNING! Huge Congrats![emoji177]



Aww thanks Kenzie! You're so sweet. 
One of my favorite things about the bag is that the back side is made of another stingray skin with its own "pearl" (the white dots on the spine). So the bag comes with 2 different stingray skins! I think that's so cool.


----------



## Kendie26

SugarHazard said:


> Aww thanks Kenzie! You're so sweet.
> One of my favorite things about the bag is that the back side is made of another stingray skin with its own "pearl" (the white dots on the spine). So the bag comes with 2 different stingray skins! I think that's so cool.


Yes! So cool....it's truly like a piece of art!!! Big Congrats again! It's a very special bag


----------



## SugarHazard

Kendie26 said:


> Yes! So cool....it's truly like a piece of art!!! Big Congrats again! It's a very special bag




Aww, you're awesome.  (Hugs) 
Thank you again.


----------



## goldenbull

SugarHazard said:


> Thanks so much guys! It's so much fun to share with people who get and appreciate our purse obsessions. Hehe.
> 
> I feel so lucky to have her. I shall cherish her always! I saw another one at Nordstrom Fashion Valley in San Diego if anyone wants to be bag twins!
> 
> Have you guys seen the lizard Nano? I haven't seen it in real life but the picture is so gorgeous!



That's a pretty color! I haven't seen that one in person, but my SA sent me this:


----------



## miffytoki

goldenbull said:


> That's a pretty color! I haven't seen that one in person, but my SA sent me this:


I have a blue python, but I like this one better! D: Should have waited for lizard!


----------



## Sammy1987

sorry if this isn't the right place to post, can't work out to start a thread! I have a chance to reserve this little beauty and it will probably be my one and only chance to get a celine bag.  What do you think of the colour? I was hoping the one with blue wings would be available but this is all they have.  Part of me loves it and the other part wonders whether the fuschia cheapens it?! i am looking for a special bag and trying to break away from my tendency to be 'safe' with my choices.  Would love to know what you guys think?


----------



## onepiece101

Sammy1987 said:


> sorry if this isn't the right place to post, can't work out to start a thread! I have a chance to reserve this little beauty and it will probably be my one and only chance to get a celine bag.  What do you think of the colour? I was hoping the one with blue wings would be available but this is all they have.  Part of me loves it and the other part wonders whether the fuschia cheapens it?! i am looking for a special bag and trying to break away from my tendency to be 'safe' with my choices.  Would love to know what you guys think?



If you usually go safe with bags, I think this one may be a little too far out of the comfort zone (that fuchsia certainly is bright!). If you were already someone that went for really different bags or had other versions of the luggage bag then it would have been okay. In this case, I personally would wait for another one to come along that you like more and don't have doubts about given that they make so many different colors and patterns for the luggage bags each season.


----------



## coolmelondew

Sammy1987 said:


> sorry if this isn't the right place to post, can't work out to start a thread! I have a chance to reserve this little beauty and it will probably be my one and only chance to get a celine bag.  What do you think of the colour? I was hoping the one with blue wings would be available but this is all they have.  Part of me loves it and the other part wonders whether the fuschia cheapens it?! i am looking for a special bag and trying to break away from my tendency to be 'safe' with my choices.  Would love to know what you guys think?



I agree with onepiece101 - if this is going to be your only Celine bag, it should be one which you love and have absolutely no reservation or regret in getting it.  So if you are looking for the one with blue wings, I'd say don't give up and I'm sure the right bag will come along


----------



## Sammy1987

coolmelondew said:


> I agree with onepiece101 - if this is going to be your only Celine bag, it should be one which you love and have absolutely no reservation or regret in getting it.  So if you are looking for the one with blue wings, I'd say don't give up and I'm sure the right bag will come along


Thanks for the advice (and same to onepiece101).  I have decided to reserve and see it in person on Saturday and if I instantly love it I'll buy it, anything less than instant love and It's getting left!


----------



## drmindylahiri

Sammy1987 said:


> Thanks for the advice (and same to onepiece101).  I have decided to reserve and see it in person on Saturday and if I instantly love it I'll buy it, anything less than instant love and It's getting left!


I personally love the bag! I'm more of a neutral girl, but after seeing it on Chiara Ferragni in her instagrams, I fell in love! I think the fuchsia adds a nice pop of color and doesn't cheapen the look. It will also be a nice complement to your more "traditional" pieces.


----------



## AprilPhilomena

vinotastic said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I've been lurking here a long time and finally decided to post. I love seeing all your beauties!  I'm relatively new to Celine life.
> 
> Here's my mini luggage purchased back in March while in istanbul and my belt bag purchased two weeks ago at my local saks.  I hate to admit I'm not sure if the flap is brown or not. Originally I thought it was burgundy in the store but lighting at home is so different. Can't wait to expand my collection, but in the meantime, I'll stare at yours!


Beautiful! If you ever want to sell my striped celine, let me know


----------



## Sammy1987

drmindylahiri said:


> I personally love the bag! I'm more of a neutral girl, but after seeing it on Chiara Ferragni in her instagrams, I fell in love! I think the fuchsia adds a nice pop of color and doesn't cheapen the look. It will also be a nice complement to your more "traditional" pieces.



I bought it!! I'm in love, such a beautiful bag but so precious and I really hope I won't be scared to use it!            Was such a surreal experience buying it, felt a bit spoilt but also like the luckiest girl in the world plus the store staff were really lovely and not at all snooty, worlds apart from LV store that I popped into beforehand (didn't buy anything).  This is a Birthday present but my birthday isn't for 6 weeks so my lovely boyfriend has taken it off me until then.  I did sneak a couple of pics before he did though! Excuse my fluffy pyjama sleeve!


----------



## Sammy1987

Sammy1987 said:


> I bought it!! I'm in love, such a beautiful bag but so precious and I really hope I won't be scared to use it!            Was such a surreal experience buying it, felt a bit spoilt but also like the luckiest girl in the world plus the store staff were really lovely and not at all snooty, worlds apart from LV store that I popped into beforehand (didn't buy anything).  This is a Birthday present but my birthday isn't for 6 weeks so my lovely boyfriend has taken it off me until then.  I did sneak a couple of pics before he did though! Excuse my fluffy pyjama sleeve!


 Just realised you can't even see my arm, haha, ignore ref to fluffy sleeve!!


----------



## drmindylahiri

Sammy1987 said:


> I bought it!! I'm in love, such a beautiful bag but so precious and I really hope I won't be scared to use it!            Was such a surreal experience buying it, felt a bit spoilt but also like the luckiest girl in the world plus the store staff were really lovely and not at all snooty, worlds apart from LV store that I popped into beforehand (didn't buy anything).  This is a Birthday present but my birthday isn't for 6 weeks so my lovely boyfriend has taken it off me until then.  I did sneak a couple of pics before he did though! Excuse my fluffy pyjama sleeve!


BEAUTIFUL!!! The colors are amazing! It can go with any outfit! Show us when you take it out and about in 6 weeks!!


----------



## alisonanna




----------



## SugarHazard

Happy Valentine's Day TPF Friends 
Hugs to all the Celine lovers and their babies.


----------



## Kajleen

SugarHazard said:


> Just got my new baby. Ban Island here I come!


omg, this is absolutely perfection


----------



## EmilyM111

Nano on holiday


----------



## SugarHazard

Kajleen said:


> omg, this is absolutely perfection



Thank you so much!


----------



## miffytoki

All my Celine bags together!
I am hoping to add a few more in the near future... and I might say goodbye to the python at some point. But for now, this is it!


----------



## Virginiamb

Celine Micro Souris


----------



## BlueCherry

Virginiamb said:


> View attachment 3635335
> 
> Celine Micro Souris



Bag twins [emoji4]

Are you getting ready for St Patrick's day with your lovely shamrock [emoji256] ??


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Running errands and out for dinner later


----------



## hikarupanda

One of my go-to bags lately! Poppy compact trotteur! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## jax818

miffytoki said:


> All my Celine bags together!
> I am hoping to add a few more in the near future... and I might say goodbye to the python at some point. But for now, this is it!



Great Celine collection!  Especially loving your stingray and grey box! [emoji7]


----------



## WishList986

hikarupanda said:


> One of my go-to bags lately! Poppy compact trotteur! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638455
> 
> View attachment 3638456


That color


----------



## Nannahk

miffytoki said:


> All my Celine bags together!
> I am hoping to add a few more in the near future... and I might say goodbye to the python at some point. But for now, this is it!


Lovely collection!  
Everything about this picture is amazing!


----------



## ali74

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 3638009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands and out for dinner later



Love this!! Can you tell what type of leather this is?


----------



## Miss World

Sammy1987 said:


> I bought it!! I'm in love, such a beautiful bag but so precious and I really hope I won't be scared to use it!            Was such a surreal experience buying it, felt a bit spoilt but also like the luckiest girl in the world plus the store staff were really lovely and not at all snooty, worlds apart from LV store that I popped into beforehand (didn't buy anything).  This is a Birthday present but my birthday isn't for 6 weeks so my lovely boyfriend has taken it off me until then.  I did sneak a couple of pics before he did though! Excuse my fluffy pyjama sleeve!



Good choice, the colors really work well together, i love the pop of color, it works so well on the Nano. 


alisonanna said:


>



So cool, what is the name of this bag?



SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3606162
> View attachment 3606163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day TPF Friends
> Hugs to all the Celine lovers and their babies.



Amazing Nano, love the texture!



Virginiamb said:


> View attachment 3635335
> 
> Celine Micro Souris


Agghh i just love Souris, i wish i could get my hands on a Souris colored Celine bag.


----------



## Miss World

neome said:


> View attachment 3563051
> *My palmelato chartreuse micro with a scarf camelia from A/W 2014 *


So beautiful! Is this color still avaiable, i love the Palmelato leather. You should add this bag to the new Celine Micro Luggage thread in the Clubhouse.


----------



## cupid2012

White goat nano with my new loubs!


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous pairing! @cupid2012


----------



## More bags

hikarupanda said:


> One of my go-to bags lately! Poppy compact trotteur! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638455
> 
> View attachment 3638456


OMG the colour on your Trotteur is amazing!


----------



## barkcheejai

Newly in, love this colour a lot, suits spring and summer and matches with lots outfits


----------



## stylishhomes

My first Celine!  Pretty good shape for a vintage, I think. What about you ladies ?


----------



## ChristinaJoan

My new mini tie bag in poppy/coral!!


----------



## stylishhomes

ChristinaJoan said:


> My new mini tie bag in poppy/coral!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sophia

ChristinaJoan said:


> My new mini tie bag in poppy/coral!!



I will forever love the look of the Tie! I've had 3 Tie bags but have sold them all due to the weight. The Mini looks great here!


----------



## LIV Scottsdale

Here comes my baby pink Celine ❤️


----------



## itsbrianaleigh

My new baby: Celine Nano ❤️


----------



## tangyuangege

My Celine collection


----------



## lilwinnie

tangyuangege said:


> My Celine collection
> View attachment 3700338


nice collection!!!


----------



## momoc

Hi I'm new to the forum. Still working towards my five replies so thought I'd share a pic 

It's my first micro luggage that I got a couple months ago, after debating for a long, long time...I just am not a handheld person (I need my shoulder straps), but I really like grey bags so I went for it! I don't find myself reaching for it too often (it as suspected gets heavy for me) but I love how it looks. I just really like grey bags did I mention that already


----------



## coolmelondew

momoc said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. Still working towards my five replies so thought I'd share a pic
> 
> It's my first micro luggage that I got a couple months ago, after debating for a long, long time...I just am not a handheld person (I need my shoulder straps), but I really like grey bags so I went for it! I don't find myself reaching for it too often (it as suspected gets heavy for me) but I love how it looks. I just really like grey bags did I mention that already
> 
> View attachment 3706979


LOVE IT! mod shots please  does this come with silver or gold hardware?


----------



## momoc

coolmelondew said:


> LOVE IT! mod shots please  does this come with silver or gold hardware?


Thank you so much! I've actually got no idea how to do a good mod shot so I hope these are okay haha



It's silver hardware, so I think this is the souris (?) maybe? I also looked at kohl which is the newer one, but that one was gold hardware and I tend to like silver more! Even though I really liked the kohl's shade :'(

edit: ah also I'm 5'3~5'4 ish


----------



## Jadpe

Pic of my current collection of Céline bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

Jadpe said:


> Pic of my current collection of Céline bags.



Totally love this pic [emoji173]️ big bag envy [emoji23]


----------



## Eky

Hello everyone, here is a picture of my first celine


----------



## coolmelondew

momoc said:


> Thank you so much! I've actually got no idea how to do a good mod shot so I hope these are okay haha
> View attachment 3707864
> 
> 
> It's silver hardware, so I think this is the souris (?) maybe? I also looked at kohl which is the newer one, but that one was gold hardware and I tend to like silver more! Even though I really liked the kohl's shade :'(
> 
> edit: ah also I'm 5'3~5'4 ish


The bag looks great on you! Perfect size. I'm with you on silver hardware, at least for grey bags cause grey just goes better with silver


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Eky said:


> Hello everyone, here is a picture of my first celine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719652


love the colour, she's gorgeous


----------



## Eky

bellaNlawrence said:


> love the colour, she's gorgeous


Thank you so much


----------



## Jennerrs

HollyH said:


> My new Celine Nano, just a great little bag, didn't think I could downsize but this is the perfect size to grab and go
> 
> View attachment 3520740


What a perfect shade of gray! Where are your sunglasses from, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Miss World

tangyuangege said:


> My Celine collection
> View attachment 3700338


Gosh what a beautiful collection! A bag for every occassion. I have the exact same Micro tricolor luggage and love it. I love your black and white Twisted Cabas and your navy blue Trapeze. The Ballet shoes are lovely too.


----------



## Miss World

momoc said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. Still working towards my five replies so thought I'd share a pic
> 
> It's my first micro luggage that I got a couple months ago, after debating for a long, long time...I just am not a handheld person (I need my shoulder straps), but I really like grey bags so I went for it! I don't find myself reaching for it too often (it as suspected gets heavy for me) but I love how it looks. I just really like grey bags did I mention that already
> 
> View attachment 3706979


It's gorgeous! Grey is such a versatile color, goes with pretty much anything. Micro Luggage is a great size.


----------



## Miss World

My new Celine Trotteur in the Medium size. I've never been drawn to brown bags, but I loved this, I think I love smooth leather on it. The official Celine color is called Wood and it is a very deep brown. I love the chocolate brown against the gold hardware.


----------



## HollyH

Jennerrs said:


> What a perfect shade of gray! Where are your sunglasses from, if you don't mind sharing?


They are
*Céline*
*Erin Sunglasses
Model number: CL 41394/S   *


----------



## blushes_pink

Celine trapeze medium in orchid color side by side with her sister Jumbo


----------



## Miss World

HollyH said:


> My new Celine Nano, just a great little bag, didn't think I could downsize but this is the perfect size to grab and go
> 
> View attachment 3520740


What is the name of this beautiful grey color? It is so beautiful.


----------



## newyorktoparis

Been a ghost member for awhile but I thought it was about time to share my Celine collection


----------



## Tablefor9

Ok I'm not sure if I'm breaking rules posting this here. My friend referred me to this site. And I'm looking where to post to get help on this bag but I can't find where. Can someone tell me about this bag. Please. Thank you all.


----------



## HollyH

Miss World said:


> What is the name of this beautiful grey color? It is so beautiful.


They called it Mouse grey


----------



## commonvert

Finally got my first Celine ❤️✨✌ I am in love and it's the perfect day bag.


----------



## Spellwriter

Haloooooooo first post!

Just got this persimmon medium trotteur today at the boutique in Atlanta. Behind is is my old (but well loved!!!) grey croc stamped large trapeze.

I was also very naughty and on a whim checked gilt... and found the micro anthracite/teal luggage I nearly bought at retail in store today for  20% off! I let my mother in law talk me out of it and I was having such awful reverse buyers remorse. I'm so glad I checked gilt!


----------



## WishList986

Spellwriter said:


> Haloooooooo first post!
> 
> Just got this persimmon medium trotteur today at the boutique in Atlanta. Behind is is my old (but well loved!!!) grey croc stamped large trapeze.
> 
> I was also very naughty and on a whim checked gilt... and found the micro anthracite/teal luggage I nearly bought at retail in store today for  20% off! I let my mother in law talk me out of it and I was having such awful reverse buyers remorse. I'm so glad I checked gilt!


What a stunning color  Congrats on the new purchase


----------



## Spellwriter

WishList986 said:


> What a stunning color  Congrats on the new purchase


Thank you! Except now i really need a new wallet...my lv is a large zip around and takes up so much space. I have a little kate spade wallet but idk why it feels weird to pair a kate spade wallet with a celine bag...maybe i'm snobby


----------



## vont

Been a silent reader for a while now! Thought I'd like to share the black Celine Trapeze I got from Rome. My very first (and won't be the last).


----------



## Spellwriter

vont said:


> Been a silent reader for a while now! Thought I'd like to share the black Celine Trapeze I got from Rome. My very first (and won't be the last).



LOVE the silver hardware...wish they used it more!


----------



## Spellwriter

newyorktoparis said:


> Been a ghost member for awhile but I thought it was about time to share my Celine collection
> 
> View attachment 3737084
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737087
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737088
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737090
> View attachment 3737091



That pink and brown nano(?) if I could find that in a micro or mini I would sell a kidney for it


----------



## vont

Yeah same... mirror shot of the beauty.


----------



## Spellwriter

Back at our New Orleans house so had access to all my Celine's...here they are!


----------



## Spellwriter

Closeup of anthracite luggage and guest appearance by my sparkly loubie tennis shoes


----------



## coolmelondew

Spellwriter said:


> Closeup of anthracite luggage and guest appearance by my sparkly loubie tennis shoes


that is a stunning luggage! is that natural calf? I love the sheen!


----------



## Spellwriter

coolmelondew said:


> that is a stunning luggage! is that natural calf? I love the sheen!


Ughhhh I'm obsessed. I spotted at the boutique in Atlanta a month ago and obsessed over it, couldn't find it on the website, went back, ALMOST bought it...then found it on gilt for 400 under retail I wish with all my heart it came in mini but I'm just gonna have to learn to love the forearm carry.

The website has the similar navy/red combo listed as debossed with calfskin/lambskin lining...I love how scratch resistant it is


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## auth888

Just got her today. Celine large trio in black ❤️


----------



## anhdee

newyorktoparis said:


> Been a ghost member for awhile but I thought it was about time to share my Celine collection
> 
> View attachment 3737084
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737087
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737088
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737090
> View attachment 3737091




I looooove your collection! What is your personal opinion on the belt bag?? Do you find it too bulky?


----------



## Annarue9

Spellwriter said:


> Back at our New Orleans house so had access to all my Celine's...here they are!


Pretty


auth888 said:


> Just got her today. Celine large trio in black ❤️


pretty


----------



## Annarue9

Spellwriter said:


> Closeup of anthracite luggage and guest appearance by my sparkly loubie tennis shoes


Love!


----------



## elainie13

Just a couple shots with my current favorite: the micro belt bag!

View media item 3011View media item 3010


----------



## MAGJES

I love love love this Mini!!  The color is so neutral and goes with everything.


----------



## loveloverad

My black nano ♥️


----------



## MAGJES

cupid2012 said:


> White goat nano with my new loubs!
> 
> View attachment 3682628


Gorgeous Nano! Did you find it in the US?


----------



## Miss World

Spellwriter said:


> Back at our New Orleans house so had access to all my Celine's...here they are!


Your Celine Trapeze looks so dramatic and high fashion, what size is it? It's fabulous!



Spellwriter said:


> Closeup of anthracite luggage and guest appearance by my sparkly loubie tennis shoes


The leather on your Micro Anthracite Luggage bag looks amazing. So smooth and I love the blue trimming. Is it the Debossed Satin Calfskin? I heard that leather is smooth but extremely durable.


----------



## Sophia

auth888 said:


> Just got her today. Celine large trio in black ❤️



Love the look (and smell) of fresh Lambskin! Gorgeous xx


----------



## Spellwriter

Miss World said:


> Your Celine Trapeze looks so dramatic and high fashion, what size is it? It's fabulous!
> 
> 
> The leather on your Micro Anthracite Luggage bag looks amazing. So smooth and I love the blue trimming. Is it the Debossed Satin Calfskin? I heard that leather is smooth but extremely durable.


 The trapeze is a large from 2012 before they stopped making the larges! And yep it's the debossed smooth calfskin which is great for me because I am so hard on my bags even though I switch them out.

I actually think I am going to return the trotteur - it's still in the return period and it just isnt working for me. Too hard to get in/out of it. Thinking about a fendi by the way in red instead


----------



## Lisa3823

My black micro luggage and white trifold bags, both in drummed calfskin.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa3823 said:


> My black micro luggage and white trifold bags, both in drummed calfskin.


I Love your black Micro Luggage. Are you loving the Tri-Fold bag? You should post your picture and review in the Trifold bag thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-tri-fold-bag.952986/


----------



## Kendie26

Lisa3823 said:


> My black micro luggage and white trifold bags, both in drummed calfskin.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️What a duo of true classy beauties!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lisa3823

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️What a duo of true classy beauties!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Lisa3823

Miss World said:


> I Love your black Micro Luggage. Are you loving the Tri-Fold bag? You should post your picture and review in the Trifold bag thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-tri-fold-bag.952986/


I absolutely love my tri-fold, I'll definitely write a review!


----------



## BlueCherry

Lisa3823 said:


> My black micro luggage and white trifold bags, both in drummed calfskin.



Both totally beautiful [emoji4]



Miss World said:


> I Love your black Micro Luggage. Are you loving the Tri-Fold bag? You should post your picture and review in the Trifold bag thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-tri-fold-bag.952986/



I would love to see your review too ...


----------



## Spellwriter

BigCherry said:


> Both totally beautiful [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see your review too ...


I want a white bag so bad. I can't keep a white shirt clean for an hour though, I am afraid I would be too paranoid to carry it!


----------



## ckrickett

Went to look at SLGs earlier today and ended up getting this Celine. It was a bargain, and I have admired the ring bag for a long time! I definitely want to snag a few more Celine bags, but I adore this one! Its two different leathers (in 2 different colors).

Please excuse the poor pic quality


----------



## Miss World

ckrickett said:


> Went to look at SLGs earlier today and ended up getting this Celine. It was a bargain, and I have admired the ring bag for a long time! I definitely want to snag a few more Celine bags, but I adore this one! Its two different leathers (in 2 different colors).
> 
> Please excuse the poor pic quality


  Congrats the Ring bag is great. That leather looks super durable too!


----------



## MAGJES

I've always been a Mini Luggage lover for a Tote and Nano for the crossbody but recently decided to try out the Micro! Glad I did - it's a wonderful size.  

All three sizes together.


----------



## MAGJES

My 2 Micros!  

Sea & Souris


----------



## ckrickett

MAGJES said:


> I've always been a Mini Luggage lover for a Tote and Nano for the crossbody but recently decided to try out the Micro! Glad I did - it's a wonderful size.
> 
> All three sizes together.


I love the comparison. I think I will get one of these next (I only have 1 celine) so this is helpful so I can pick a size!


----------



## ckrickett

MAGJES said:


> My 2 Micros!
> 
> Sea & Souris


those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## ckrickett

Finally got some decent pics of my new ring.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MAGJES said:


> I've always been a Mini Luggage lover for a Tote and Nano for the crossbody but recently decided to try out the Micro! Glad I did - it's a wonderful size.
> 
> All three sizes together.


I HATED the luggage for so long. Then I saw one in person and started stalking the Celine forum and now I'm a goner. I'm slowly but surely being converted into a Celine fan. Can you really wear the mini on your shoulder? I feel like all the pics I see are handheld. Congrats on your latest piece!! The micro is my favorite size.


----------



## coolmelondew

Gorgeous!! The two different leathers add a nice touch.


ckrickett said:


> Finally got some decent pics of my new ring.


----------



## MAGJES

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I HATED the luggage for so long. Then I saw one in person and started stalking the Celine forum and now I'm a goner. I'm slowly but surely being converted into a Celine fan. Can you really wear the mini on your shoulder? I feel like all the pics I see are handheld. Congrats on your latest piece!! The micro is my favorite size.


Thank you! Yeah - I can put the Mini Luggage on my shoulder if I have too but not the most comfortable place for it.


----------



## Jennerrs

MAGJES said:


> My 2 Micros!
> 
> Sea & Souris


Gorgeous! The Micro is such a great size!


----------



## Miss World

ckrickett said:


> Finally got some decent pics of my new ring.


The leather and colour is beautiful. What size is your ring bag, it's a lovely size.


----------



## Sophia

Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sophia said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!


Stunning!! What's the leather and color?


----------



## Sophia

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stunning!! What's the leather and color?



It's the Small Belt Bag in Khaki Natural Calfskin from Fall 2015!


----------



## Spellwriter

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I HATED the luggage for so long. Then I saw one in person and started stalking the Celine forum and now I'm a goner. I'm slowly but surely being converted into a Celine fan. Can you really wear the mini on your shoulder? I feel like all the pics I see are handheld. Congrats on your latest piece!! The micro is my favorite size.



I was this way about the trapeze - a girl I knew had one and I just didn't "get" it. I had an all soft at the time and carried that for a while before that I had the old cabas hobo, then I got a pre-loved large trapeze from consignment and I absolutely fell in love. I have a small and large trapeze now. Just got a phantom and I am waiting to see how I like it - I don't love the slouch on such a big bag, but I'm going to get an organizer and see if that helps


----------



## MAGJES

Such a great size and love the color!


----------



## Sophia

Deciding which black Céline bag to use today!


----------



## MAGJES

Excited that I found a Kohl Nano!  Such a GREAT Gray!!


----------



## MAGJES

My trio of neutrals!


----------



## Miss World

MAGJES said:


> Excited that I found a Kohl Nano!  Such a GREAT Gray!!





MAGJES said:


> My trio of neutrals!





MAGJES said:


> I love love love this Mini!!  The color is so neutral and goes with everything.





MAGJES said:


> I've always been a Mini Luggage lover for a Tote and Nano for the crossbody but recently decided to try out the Micro! Glad I did - it's a wonderful size.
> 
> All three sizes together.





MAGJES said:


> My 2 Micros!
> 
> Sea & Souris


MAGJES! Your Celine collection is insane! So many amazing, gorgeous Celine bags. I love that you have a variety of sizes and classic colours. I can look at the photos for hours. My dream to own so many Nanos. Congratulations on such a beautiful collection.


----------



## BlueCherry

My rather muted collection of bags

View attachment 3782712


----------



## Miss World

Just a photo of my Celine Mini Luggage in Souris, Micro Luggage and Micro Belt bag.


----------



## Miss World

My new Celine Mini Luggage in Souris. I adore her so much.


----------



## MAGJES

Miss World said:


> MAGJES! Your Celine collection is insane! So many amazing, gorgeous Celine bags. I love that you have a variety of sizes and classic colours. I can look at the photos for hours. My dream to own so many Nanos. Congratulations on such a beautiful collection.


Thank you so much!!  You just can't beat Celine quality. Seriously I am addicted to Nanos. I also have two little POP Nanos. I would get one in every color if I could!


----------



## MAGJES

Miss World said:


> Just a photo of my Celine Mini Luggage in Souris, Micro Luggage and Micro Belt bag.


LOVE LOVE Souris!  What a stunning Micro!!  I would love a bi-colored or tri-colored Micro!   It is high on my wish list as is the micro belt bag and compact trotteur....I wish that there was Celine boutique in my state....it's nice to call and order without sales tax but I want to shop in person and see each and every style up close!


----------



## Dcey

MAGJES said:


> Excited that I found a Kohl Nano!  Such a GREAT Gray!!



This colour is amazing! [emoji7]


----------



## baggilou

I cannot believe how much I am in love with this huge baby!


----------



## coolmelondew

MAGJES said:


> My trio of neutrals!


What a gorgeous collection!!!! Which is your favourite?


----------



## mintchip01

Miss World said:


> Just a photo of my Celine Mini Luggage in Souris, Micro Luggage and Micro Belt bag.


I have this same micro luggage! Do you know what the official name for the tricolor is?


----------



## Miss World

mintchip01 said:


> I have this same micro luggage! Do you know what the official name for the tricolor is?


My Celine tag just said 'Dark Blue' for the tricolour Micro. I bought it direct from a Celine boutique too. Does yours say something different?


----------



## mintchip01

Miss World said:


> My Celine tag just said 'Dark Blue' for the tricolour Micro. I bought it direct from a Celine boutique too. Does yours say something different?


No, I just put all the tags away somewhere when I moved and am not quite sure where they ended up. Just wanted to check out of curiosity since I haven't seen many other people with the same combo online


----------



## Miss World

mintchip01 said:


> No, I just put all the tags away somewhere when I moved and am not quite sure where they ended up. Just wanted to check out of curiosity since I haven't seen many other people with the same combo online


Okay  let me know if you ever find out more specific colour name.  I love mine, Such an amazing colour combo.


----------



## mintchip01

Miss World said:


> Okay  let me know if you ever find out more specific colour name.  I love mine, Such an amazing colour combo.


Sure, will do! It really is so stunning! Out of curiosity, how do you find the size of the micro belt bag? I have a mini belt bag that I love the color combo of, but I feel like it's a little big for me to use often. Is the micro belt a better daily bag?


----------



## Miss World

mintchip01 said:


> Sure, will do! It really is so stunning! Out of curiosity, how do you find the size of the micro belt bag? I have a mini belt bag that I love the color combo of, but I feel like it's a little big for me to use often. Is the micro belt a better daily bag?



Honestly the Micro Belt bag is one of my favourite bags at the moment. It is so comfy to wear and fits quite a bit inside. I use it both casually and for work at times. I definitely recommend it. I think the Mini Belt bag is great size for work though. What colour is your Mini Belt bag?


----------



## mintchip01

Miss World said:


> Honestly the Micro Belt bag is one of my favourite bags at the moment. It is so comfy to wear and fits quite a bit inside. I use it both casually and for work at times. I definitely recommend it. I think the Mini Belt bag is great size for work though. What colour is your Mini Belt bag?


It's this one from 2015:


----------



## Miss World

mintchip01 said:


> It's this one from 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786059


OMG it's so beautiful. Love the colour and leather. I wish I could find something like this. My Celine store only ever has black or Taupe in stock, no exclusive colours Congratulations.


----------



## mintchip01

Miss World said:


> OMG it's so beautiful. Love the colour and leather. I wish I could find something like this. My Celine store only ever has black or Taupe in stock, no exclusive colours Congratulations.


Thank you! This one was a lucky find! I don't think my local store usually gets too many of the unique colors either...


----------



## anumus

Just got this lovely small trio today, loving it already


----------



## mintchip01

Kelkin said:


> Lovely!


thank you!


----------



## Crimson raiden

This is one of my Celine bags


----------



## yinnie

It's been a while since I've taken my box out [emoji847] such a beauty!


----------



## Miss World

Here are my two Celine Nano bags in Ink and Red. Ink is Smooth Calfskin. The Red nano is Baby Grained Calfskin. They're both beautiful chameleon colours; depending on lighting the Ink can look vibrant navy blue and sometimes black. The Red can range from bright red to a very beautiful deep dark red. Both classic Celine colours, highly recommend.


----------



## Kendie26

My 2 little family sets/duo's... Luggage-mini in souris & micro in dark taupe. TriFold duo-medium black & my newest Celine is the TriFold clutch with chain in pearl grey ( sorry for posting them everywhere! I'm just too darn ecstatic)[emoji847]


----------



## Petra Petruska

Does anyone happen to own or have modeling pics of Céline Mini clasp? I'm desperate to see the Mini clasp in liquorice color - it's really hard to tell from the photos on the site. Anyone who could help? X


----------



## Kendie26

Shamelessly posting my new/ first Box everywhere! Just too excited. She's named "BigCherry" for obvious reason!! 
@BigCherry


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Shamelessly posting my new/ first Box everywhere! Just too excited. She's named "BigCherry" for obvious reason!!
> @BigCherry



I feel like a stalker commenting on your posts about this bag but I just can’t stop looking at it. Stunning [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I feel like a stalker commenting on your posts about this bag but I just can’t stop looking at it. Stunning [emoji170][emoji170]


Ha, i get it....i felt like I was stalking her myself & then pimping her out posting everywhere. Shameless bag owner me.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, i get it....i felt like I was stalking her myself & then pimping her out posting everywhere. Shameless bag owner me.


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Shamelessly posting my new/ first Box everywhere! Just too excited. She's named "BigCherry" for obvious reason!!
> @BigCherry


Congratulations Kendie26 on your 'BigCherry,' we are bag sisters. I carried my black Classic Box today. Yours is in a beautiful colour, enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Congratulations Kendie26 on your 'BigCherry,' we are bag sisters. I carried my black Classic Box today. Yours is in a beautiful colour, enjoy!


Yay, i love being bag sisters w/ all of you fabulous Box lovers!! Thanks so much dear More bags!!! I didn't choose black for my Box ONLY because i am on a "no more black bag" (for now) commitment! Will be on the lookout for yours in posts!


----------



## BBcity

This color and psl Starbucks are getting me excited for fall and cooler temperatures!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BBcity said:


> View attachment 3822762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color and psl Starbucks are getting me excited for fall and cooler temperatures!!!


What a beauty & indeed THE perfect fall color....LOVE her!


----------



## Kendie26

My 2 favorite brands together...beloved mini Luggage in Souris w/ a chanel card holder


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 favorite brands together...beloved mini Luggage in Souris w/ a chanel card holder



Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss World

msr5890 said:


> My brand new spring 16 navy blue nubuck stamped croc embossed phantom!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274966


Hi may I ask you how the nubuck is holding up? Is it easy to maintain? And can it withstand regular use? I love the croc Embossed.


----------



## coolmelondew

happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Sophia

coolmelondew said:


> happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826990



The colors in this picture! Sublime!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826990


All kinds of gorgeousness all throughout this pic....LOVE it!!!


----------



## Miss World

BBcity said:


> View attachment 3822762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color and psl Starbucks are getting me excited for fall and cooler temperatures!!!


Gorgeous! Is the official Celine colour called Red or something else? It's a great shade for all seasons! 


coolmelondew said:


> happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826990


Love this soft shade and the bag is great!


----------



## Miss World

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 favorite brands together...beloved mini Luggage in Souris w/ a chanel card holder


I love this pic, looks like Celine is eating Chanel, nom nom haha  Seriously I love seeing your Souris Mini Luggage. The leather looks so puddly and perfect.


----------



## Sophia

Heading out late this afternoon with my Small Sailor Bag in Brick Natural Calfskin from Spring 2016!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss World said:


> I love this pic, looks like Celine is eating Chanel, nom nom haha  Seriously I love seeing your Souris Mini Luggage. The leather looks so puddly and perfect.





Sophia said:


> Heading out late this afternoon with my Small Sailor Bag in Brick Natural Calfskin from Spring 2016!


So true Miss World....Luggage won that battle  ha!
That is a seriously sweet bag Sophia! I've never seen this style. Really GREAT


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> So true Miss World....Luggage won that battle  ha!
> That is a seriously sweet bag Sophia! I've never seen this style. Really GREAT



It's such a great bag and easy to use! I preordered it at the Spring presentation back then and then was elated when I saw Phoebe with it!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> It's such a great bag and easy to use! I preordered it at the Spring presentation back then and then was elated when I saw Phoebe with it!


Oh, now that IS SO cool....I'd be elated too!!


----------



## BBcity

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous! Is the official Celine colour called Red or something else? It's a great shade for all seasons!
> 
> Love this soft shade and the bag is great!


I think the official color is merlot. It is kind of in between a brick and a burgundy.


----------



## lyonko

I purchased my Celine ever -- the small Trio! I purchased it at the GILT warehouse sale event in Brooklyn, NY this past week and it was way more than half off so I could not pass it up. Although I did not purchase it from the boutique, I am still very excited. It is in baby blue color (from 2013 I believe but not sure of the actual name of the color). I did not expect to purchase such a light color bag because I've always wanted a black color handbag as my first choice. I was debating if I should sell it and get it in black instead or trade with somebody (or maybe dye it but that's such a waste of the gorgeous color) but at the mean time I'll give it all the love and attention haha

It is slightly scuffed and there are some slight grease stains from finger oils so I'd appreciate if somebody experienced with Celine could tell me how to treat that!


----------



## incoralblue

My small Cabas Celine I got last week in Paris...I love how functional and easy to use this bag is.


----------



## BBcity

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous! Is the official Celine colour called Red or something else? It's a great shade for all seasons!
> 
> Love this soft shade and the bag is great!


I ended up going back for the classic red- which was what I originally was going for, but they didn't have it until later in the day when I brought the merlot color home. I saw a few posts back that you have this color too. Its kind of bright in the micro size, but I think I'm going to enjoy it! Do you get a lot of use out of your red nano?


----------



## obcessd

incoralblue said:


> My small Cabas Celine I got last week in Paris...I love how functional and easy to use this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 3828765



Lovely!! My sister is going to Paris next month to pick up this bag for me, do you mind telling me how much it costs in France?


----------



## littleblackbag

incoralblue said:


> My small Cabas Celine I got last week in Paris...I love how functional and easy to use this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 3828765


Bag twins!  got mine 2 weeks ago and am loving it. Have used it constantly since, like you say so functional and easy to use. I'd love a bicolour one now too


----------



## littleblackbag

coolmelondew said:


> happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826990


Love the colour of yours.


----------



## JellyAnn

My newest addition is this cute nano in tartan.  I can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## yinnie

It’s getting warmer and warmer here in Aus so I can finally break out my own piece of sunshine!!!! Large trio in saffron [emoji847]


----------



## coolmelondew

brought the Ring Bag out on a walk to see autumn leaves. love the sheen of the bag and how the colour of the bag changes with the light.


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> brought the Ring Bag out on a walk to see autumn leaves. love the sheen of the bag and how the colour of the bag changes with the light.
> View attachment 3852558
> View attachment 3852559


WOW, that is truly BEAUTIFUL!!! OMG love it. I was strongly considering a Ring bag a while ago. WOuld love to hear how it works out for you after using a little while.


----------



## Kendie26

Wanted to share my new Clasp Flap bag in pretty maroon color....I'm so happy I decided to get this one as i couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## BlueCherry

I love this one so much I’m posting it everywhere [emoji170]


----------



## amstevens714

BBcity said:


> I ended up going back for the classic red- which was what I originally was going for, but they didn't have it until later in the day when I brought the merlot color home. I saw a few posts back that you have this color too. Its kind of bright in the micro size, but I think I'm going to enjoy it! Do you get a lot of use out of your red nano?


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## amstevens714

mintchip01 said:


> It's this one from 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786059





anumus said:


> Just got this lovely small trio today, loving it already





yinnie said:


> View attachment 3809378
> 
> It's been a while since I've taken my box out [emoji847] such a beauty!





Miss World said:


> Here are my two Celine Nano bags in Ink and Red. Ink is Smooth Calfskin. The Red nano is Baby Grained Calfskin. They're both beautiful chameleon colours; depending on lighting the Ink can look vibrant navy blue and sometimes black. The Red can range from bright red to a very beautiful deep dark red. Both classic Celine colours, highly recommend.





BBcity said:


> View attachment 3822762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color and psl Starbucks are getting me excited for fall and cooler temperatures!!!





Sophia said:


> Heading out late this afternoon with my Small Sailor Bag in Brick Natural Calfskin from Spring 2016!





BBcity said:


> I ended up going back for the classic red- which was what I originally was going for, but they didn't have it until later in the day when I brought the merlot color home. I saw a few posts back that you have this color too. Its kind of bright in the micro size, but I think I'm going to enjoy it! Do you get a lot of use out of your red nano?



Loving all these red Celines!!! So lovely in all the different shades  ❤️


----------



## coolmelondew

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, that is truly BEAUTIFUL!!! OMG love it. I was strongly considering a Ring bag a while ago. WOuld love to hear how it works out for you after using a little while.



I love it! The small bag is a perfect size and holds everything. I keep my phone and transport card in the outer pocket so it's easily accessible. And when I want to be hands free I add a strap and it becomes a crossbody.  I would definitely recommend this beauty


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> I love it! The small bag is a perfect size and holds everything. I keep my phone and transport card in the outer pocket so it's easily accessible. And when I want to be hands free I add a strap and it becomes a crossbody.  I would definitely recommend this beauty


Thank you dear & that's a great idea (to add a strap)if you need crossbody. It's such a good looking, unique bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I love this one so much I’m posting it everywhere [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3857677


As you SHOULD!!!


----------



## VernisCerise

coolmelondew said:


> I love it! The small bag is a perfect size and holds everything. I keep my phone and transport card in the outer pocket so it's easily accessible. And when I want to be hands free I add a strap and it becomes a crossbody.  I would definitely recommend this beauty



May I ask which strap do you use? I'm in between small and medium and can't decide. The lack of shoulder strap bothers me.


----------



## coolmelondew

VernisCerise said:


> May I ask which strap do you use? I'm in between small and medium and can't decide. The lack of shoulder strap bothers me.


I remove the strap from my Mulberry Alexa and use it on the Ring.  A SA from Celine taught me this and said that's how they use it when they want a shoulder strap.  One SA even uses her Ring Bag as a mum's bag when she is holding onto her toddlers and need her hands free.

the Small Ring is just nice as a crossbody for me (i am 1.62 m).  Medium is too big and heavy to be used as a crossbody so i use it as handcarry only. hope this helps!


----------



## VernisCerise

coolmelondew said:


> I remove the strap from my Mulberry Alexa and use it on the Ring.  A SA from Celine taught me this and said that's how they use it when they want a shoulder strap.  One SA even uses her Ring Bag as a mum's bag when she is holding onto her toddlers and need her hands free.
> 
> the Small Ring is just nice as a crossbody for me (i am 1.62 m).  Medium is too big and heavy to be used as a crossbody so i use it as handcarry only. hope this helps!



Awesome, thanks! I have a toddler too, so crossbody option is great. I'll just need to find the strap.


----------



## hephephippo

commonvert said:


> Finally got my first Celine ❤️✨✌ I am in love and it's the perfect day bag.



Hi what is this color please it is beautiful


----------



## Kajleen

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted to share my new Clasp Flap bag in pretty maroon color....I'm so happy I decided to get this one as i couldn't stop thinking about it.


love this one, the color is gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Kajleen said:


> love this one, the color is gorgeous


Thank you kindly! I agree w/ you....it's a really beautiful shade!


----------



## coolmelondew

Starting the week with the small cabas in a beautiful cafe filled with light. Have a good week ahead everyone!


----------



## hephephippo

That Cabas is lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Starting the week with the small cabas in a beautiful cafe filled with light. Have a good week ahead everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872165


The more i see the vertical style cabas, the more i love & want one!!! Yours is a real STUNNER for sure


----------



## ryrybaby12

coolmelondew said:


> Starting the week with the small cabas in a beautiful cafe filled with light. Have a good week ahead everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872165



Love this color!  Is it new?  Beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

JellyAnn said:


> My newest addition is this cute nano in tartan.  I can't wait to wear it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847174


Adorable!!


----------



## MAGJES

BigCherry said:


> I love this one so much I’m posting it everywhere [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3857677


Beautiful bag!  I love to use blue as my neutral.


----------



## coolmelondew

ryrybaby12 said:


> Love this color!  Is it new?  Beautiful!


Don't think so, it's light grey from Fall 2017. I love the colour too, it changes with the light so it goes from various shades (50? ) of grey to baby blue and it feels like I have a different bag each time.


----------



## BlueCherry

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love to use blue as my neutral.



Thank you Magjes, blue does indeed make a beautiful neutral [emoji4]


----------



## coolmelondew

Popped by Celine "just for a quick look" - I told my other half.

Came home with this beauty


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Popped by Celine "just for a quick look" - I told my other half.
> 
> Came home with this beauty
> View attachment 3872959
> View attachment 3872960



Love that colourway and the “quick look” [emoji6]

Does this one have a strap with it and could we see the inside please?


----------



## littleblackbag

Kendie26 said:


> The more i see the vertical style cabas, the more i love & want one!!! Yours is a real STUNNER for sure


The vertical cabas is a fabulous bag! I'm so happy with mine, I want another. You really should check it out. Xx


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> Love that colourway and the “quick look” [emoji6]
> 
> Does this one have a strap with it and could we see the inside please?


Indeed, this is the Clutch on Strap . I was looking for a wallet on chain for the longest time.  I had considered the WOCs from Chanel and Saint Laurent but didn't like the chains. I also wasn't willing to pay Chanel prices and had heard too many horror stories about Saint Laurent's quality. My SA took out this clutch when I mentioned I was looking at something casual like a woc and it was love at first sight 


This is the interior, it fits my cards, money, phone, tissue paper and keys.


The length of the strap can be adjusted at the back.


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Indeed, this is the Clutch on Strap . I was looking for a wallet on chain for the longest time.  I had considered the WOCs from Chanel and Saint Laurent but didn't like the chains. I also wasn't willing to pay Chanel prices and had heard too many horror stories about Saint Laurent's quality. My SA took out this clutch when I mentioned I was looking at something casual like a woc and it was love at first sight
> View attachment 3873847
> 
> This is the interior, it fits my cards, money, phone, tissue paper and keys.
> View attachment 3873845
> 
> The length of the strap can be adjusted at the back.
> View attachment 3873846


Love it!! Congrats dear coolmelondew!! I so want this version of the multi-strap card case in this colorway. This looks super chic & functional!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Indeed, this is the Clutch on Strap . I was looking for a wallet on chain for the longest time.  I had considered the WOCs from Chanel and Saint Laurent but didn't like the chains. I also wasn't willing to pay Chanel prices and had heard too many horror stories about Saint Laurent's quality. My SA took out this clutch when I mentioned I was looking at something casual like a woc and it was love at first sight
> View attachment 3873847
> 
> This is the interior, it fits my cards, money, phone, tissue paper and keys.
> View attachment 3873845
> 
> The length of the strap can be adjusted at the back.
> View attachment 3873846



@coolmelondew thank you so much for all the great photos. It’s a fabulous woc and it looks like the strap is removable, so versatile. I do like the Chanel ones but I agree the prices are outrageous and I’m currently reducing my Chanel SLG’s and will switch to Céline ones. You can buy a Céline handbag for the price of the Chanel woc 

Serious congrats, I love it too


----------



## littleblackbag

coolmelondew said:


> Starting the week with the small cabas in a beautiful cafe filled with light. Have a good week ahead everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872165


I love this, it is a fabulous bag isn't it?


----------



## ryrybaby12

coolmelondew said:


> Don't think so, it's light grey from Fall 2017. I love the colour too, it changes with the light so it goes from various shades (50? ) of grey to baby blue and it feels like I have a different bag each time.



I need this in my life.  If you find the color tag ping me.  Just asked my Saks celine and she never got it so maybe will ask celine store but need grey color.  Was it kohl?


----------



## coolmelondew

littleblackbag said:


> I love this, it is a fabulous bag isn't it?


Yes it is! Am enjoying how lightweight and functional it is.  Am not a tote bag kind of person but this bag has won me over 


ryrybaby12 said:


> I need this in my life.  If you find the color tag ping me.  Just asked my Saks celine and she never got it so maybe will ask celine store but need grey color.  Was it kohl?


This is the light grey! My receipt says 176183XBA.08GC. Hope this helps


----------



## yazj42

My new micro belt bag. i love it.


----------



## briarsasarose

Hi, I have just signed on PurseForum and so happy to join this fabulous community  I'm from Paris and I'll be so glad to share with you guys my love for luxury! I have already bought a Chloe bag, a YSL and a Lady Dior and I want to expand my collection  I would like the Micro Belt Bag from Celine! What do you think?


----------



## briarsasarose

incoralblue said:


> My small Cabas Celine I got last week in Paris...I love how functional and easy to use this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 3828765


Beautiful !


----------



## briarsasarose

yazj42 said:


> My new micro belt bag. i love it.


I want to buy this one ! In nude or black ! The size seems perfect! Are you happy with it?


----------



## BlueCherry

briarsasarose said:


> Hi, I have just signed on PurseForum and so happy to join this fabulous community  I'm from Paris and I'll be so glad to share with you guys my love for luxury! I have already bought a Chloe bag, a YSL and a Lady Dior and I want to expand my collection  I would like the Micro Belt Bag from Celine! What do you think?



 Briars, yes you must buy the Céline belt bag as soon as possible then show us


----------



## yazj42

briarsasarose said:


> I want to buy this one ! In nude or black ! The size seems perfect! Are you happy with it?



i love it! It’s the perfect size and a real eye catcher. I’ve had a lot of people ask me about it. The size is still big and fits a lot of stuff.


----------



## deeshopps

This is awesome for work and going out. Harrods had this at a pretty good deal because you don't have to pay import duties etc if you live in US deal but hgbagsonline.com had it for a steal.. IM OBBSESSED.


----------



## amstevens714

coolmelondew said:


> Indeed, this is the Clutch on Strap . I was looking for a wallet on chain for the longest time.  I had considered the WOCs from Chanel and Saint Laurent but didn't like the chains. I also wasn't willing to pay Chanel prices and had heard too many horror stories about Saint Laurent's quality. My SA took out this clutch when I mentioned I was looking at something casual like a woc and it was love at first sight
> View attachment 3873847
> 
> This is the interior, it fits my cards, money, phone, tissue paper and keys.
> View attachment 3873845
> 
> The length of the strap can be adjusted at the back.
> View attachment 3873846



Love this colorway, chic and practical!


----------



## amstevens714

yazj42 said:


> My new micro belt bag. i love it.



Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

First outing today [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> First outing today [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3880501


Yay!You go sweet little Sangle!! Enjoy the ride w/ your dear Mum(she is a little crazy though so please be careful!) KIDDING my dear BigCherry!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Yay!You go sweet little Sangle!! Enjoy the ride w/ your dear Mum(she is a little crazy though so please be careful!) KIDDING my dear BigCherry!!



Ha ha Kendie you’re too funny, yes I am crazy but don’t be telling everyone ....  

I have to be careful as I have other precious cargo on board :doggy:


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha Kendie you’re too funny, yes I am crazy but don’t be telling everyone ....
> 
> I have to be careful as I have other precious cargo on board :doggy:
> 
> View attachment 3880534


OMG!!  STOP THE PRESSES!!! FAVORITE PIC OF THE YEAR!!! Hello sweetest little doggie ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Trifold [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> OMG!!  STOP THE PRESSES!!! FAVORITE PIC OF THE YEAR!!! Hello sweetest little doggie ever!



Thank you, he’s adorable when he’s not vying for the front seat with my bags   



Kendie26 said:


> Trifold [emoji177][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880807



Beautiful bag and my inspiration


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Thank you, he’s adorable when he’s not vying for the front seat with my bags
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and my inspiration


Kind thanks girlfriend!! Hope YOU are loving YOUR trifold...oh that blue! And again, your baby boy is beyond precious!


----------



## coolmelondew

The bags i used this week have been reflective of the skies - grey and dark.  Here's hoping there will be sun in the coming week!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> The bags i used this week have been reflective of the skies - grey and dark.  Here's hoping there will be sun in the coming week!
> View attachment 3890065



Fab styles and colour bags, same as my colour choices even without the grey skies. Must take a closer look at this woc style


----------



## Dwviera

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love to use blue as my neutral.


I love this too


----------



## beckayan

My new baby❤️


----------



## beckayan

My Celine collection so far, love them


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> The bags i used this week have been reflective of the skies - grey and dark.  Here's hoping there will be sun in the coming week!
> View attachment 3890065


This is GORGEOUS!!!!! Wow


----------



## Kendie26

My Clasp Flap bag today


----------



## jesssss

My Celine micro luggage! Can any Celine gurus let me know which kind of leather this is?


----------



## coolmelondew

Kept returning to this favourite for the festive season ❤ happy holidays everyone!


----------



## ashlie

coolmelondew said:


> Kept returning to this favourite for the festive season [emoji173] happy holidays everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915570



Omg. This is BEAUTIFUL [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Kept returning to this favourite for the festive season ❤ happy holidays everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915570


WOW what eye candy you have there coolmelondew!!! Beautiful bag & your pic captures her beauty perfectly!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 favorite brands together...beloved mini Luggage in Souris w/ a chanel card holder


Omg!! Your Celine bag ate the chanel cardholder!!


----------



## incoralblue

.


----------



## incoralblue

My Small Big Bag in Anthracite.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Omg!! Your Celine bag ate the chanel cardholder!!


Do not fear my dearest, babe chanel survivedbut yes, that pic l took did look a bit odd


----------



## Kendie26

incoralblue said:


> .


Totally LOVING this style...your color is phenomenal...congrats for getting this most awesome bag!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Do not fear my dearest, babe chanel survivedbut yes, that pic l took did look a bit odd


Hahaha I thought it was fun!


----------



## incoralblue

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVING this style...your color is phenomenal...congrats for getting this most awesome bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## tolliv

Totally in love with this bag! It’s the perfect color on a hot LA day!!


----------



## Saffron Skye

Saffron Skye said:


> What is this obsession of which you speak



Had to go back and look when I made my first (and only) purchase.  She's still going strong, very slouchy, but the leather is amazing.  My only quibble, I got denim transfer a few years back and didn't notice at the time.  

Now trying to decide if I want to make another purchase before the change in Creative Director.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Here is my "boring" mini luggage tote in black drummed leather. My first ultra luxury bag purchase after making a bonus at work!


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Bellagarofalo said:


> Here is my "boring" mini luggage tote in black drummed leather. My first ultra luxury bag purchase after making a bonus at work!


----------



## BlueCherry

Far from boring  I have the same and it’s still one of my most treasured bags, exquisite craftsmanship, a joy to carry and always will be.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

BigCherry said:


> Far from boring  I have the same and it’s still one of my most treasured bags, exquisite craftsmanship, a joy to carry and always will be.


I completely agree


----------



## themeanreds

This is my first Celine purchase and it's a vintage piece because that's what I love. It's a large tote, in great condition. I've been using it this week and am loving it. Already got myself another little vintage Celine clutch/cosmetic bag that should arrive later this week....I'll post it once it gets here.


----------



## BlueCherry

themeanreds said:


> This is my first Celine purchase and it's a vintage piece because that's what I love. It's a large tote, in great condition. I've been using it this week and am loving it. Already got myself another little vintage Celine clutch/cosmetic bag that should arrive later this week....I'll post it once it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 3943658



Wow it is in fantastic condition, what a great find


----------



## evelyn1021

incoralblue said:


> My Small Big Bag in Anthracite.
> 
> View attachment 3918361



She is stunning!


----------



## lavy

Small big bag in tan


----------



## BlueCherry

lavy said:


> View attachment 3944695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small big bag in tan



Oh my giddy aunt I’m now kicking myself for turning this beauty down ...


----------



## Fashion412

lavy said:


> View attachment 3944695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small big bag in tan



Now you have me wanting this!


----------



## themeanreds

Got the clutch today. Love it


----------



## evelyn1021

lavy said:


> View attachment 3944695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small big bag in tan




I am obsessed! I know that this color combination came out a few months ago. Does anyone know if it's still in stock? They currently have only dark colored grained version on the website..


----------



## lavy

evelyn1021 said:


> I am obsessed! I know that this color combination came out a few months ago. Does anyone know if it's still in stock? They currently have only dark colored grained version on the website..


I’ve still seen it in stores, it was never on their website.


----------



## Kendie26

lavy said:


> View attachment 3944695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small big bag in tan


I so LOVE this bag....i remember when you were deciding! Are you pleased thus far with how it’s functioning for you & how it’s holding up? Would love any feedback...thanks kindly!


----------



## lavy

Kendie26 said:


> I so LOVE this bag....i remember when you were deciding! Are you pleased thus far with how it’s functioning for you & how it’s holding up? Would love any feedback...thanks kindly!



I’m loving this bag! My initial worries were durability of the Uber soft calfskin and access in and out of the bag.

Durability wise it’s been way better than I thought. It hasn’t shown any scratches yet ( I try and be careful with it but I’m not always successful) and it has experienced a light snowfall and no stains.  Originally I was going to spray it but I don’t think I will have to.

I usually leave the clasp hook on the inside done up because it keeps its shape while crossbody but that means everything goes in and out of the wings which hasn’t been a problem. The leather is so soft so it’s easy to get things in and out of.

I thought about a purse shaper but decided against it and just use smaller bags to keep stuff easily accessible.

So all in all, I love this bag. The smooth calfskin is just incredible and the tan color is so rich and versatile. It’s hard not to take it out everyday!  I did get a purse hooked cuz there are no feet and I would hate to set in on the floor.

Let me know if you have any specific questions!


----------



## cateb

lavy said:


> I’m loving this bag! My initial worries were durability of the Uber soft calfskin and access in and out of the bag.
> 
> Durability wise it’s been way better than I thought. It hasn’t shown any scratches yet ( I try and be careful with it but I’m not always successful) and it has experienced a light snowfall and no stains.  Originally I was going to spray it but I don’t think I will have to.
> 
> I usually leave the clasp hook on the inside done up because it keeps its shape while crossbody but that means everything goes in and out of the wings which hasn’t been a problem. The leather is so soft so it’s easy to get things in and out of.
> 
> I thought about a purse shaper but decided against it and just use smaller bags to keep stuff easily accessible.
> 
> So all in all, I love this bag. The smooth calfskin is just incredible and the tan color is so rich and versatile. It’s hard not to take it out everyday!  I did get a purse hooked cuz there are no feet and I would hate to set in on the floor.
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions!


 Hi Lavy!  I have been looking at this size for so long now.  I finally got to see it in person, but was so questioning the closure and if it would be annoying.  Do you leave the inside hooked and the outside just open or do you buckle the belt up as well?  Have you found it annoying to get in and out of?  I'm just so used to the ease of getting in and out of my trios!


----------



## natalia0128

beckayan said:


> View attachment 3890529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Celine collection so far, love them


I am allowed to have one Celine bag, these two are my favorite.. which onw would you recommend for celine


----------



## lavy

cateb said:


> Hi Lavy!  I have been looking at this size for so long now.  I finally got to see it in person, but was so questioning the closure and if it would be annoying.  Do you leave the inside hooked and the outside just open or do you buckle the belt up as well?  Have you found it annoying to get in and out of?  I'm just so used to the ease of getting in and out of my trios!



I keep the clasp closed most of the time because I carry it on the shoulder/ crossbody a lot. If you don’t clasp it while crossbody the front will fall more. Does that make sense? 

I don’t find it annoying but I’m usually just taking a wallet, keys and smaller stuff in and out. If you plan on taking an iPad or larger things in and out you would have to unbuckle it.  

That being said I have hand held/crook of the arm held it and left it open when I’m stuffing stuff in it. Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueCherry

natalia0128 said:


> I am allowed to have one Celine bag, these two are my favorite.. which onw would you recommend for celine



I have both of these bags and really like them both. However I prefer the luggage because I can carry it open or zipped up and access things very easily on the go. Also I really like that fact that it’s not terribly deep. My luggage is micro and my belt is mini size. But the mini belt does have a shoulder strap that the luggage doesn’t. Good luck deciding [emoji4]


----------



## coolmelondew

Still in love with my Clutch on Strap


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Still in love with my Clutch on Strap
> View attachment 3949116



And me ...


----------



## LindaaSwe

BigCherry said:


> First outing today [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3880501




Omg!! I’m SO jealous!! I saw this exact bag when I bought my trotteur and I really fell for it on the spot. It’s such a stylish bag. Enjoy her!


----------



## BlueCherry

LindaaSwe said:


> Omg!! I’m SO jealous!! I saw this exact bag when I bought my trotteur and I really fell for it on the spot. It’s such a stylish bag. Enjoy her!



Thank you I bought it sight unseen as my SA knew the bigger size was too big for me and it’s just perfect. Hope one will be coming your way soon, they have some beautiful colours now


----------



## coolmelondew

SLGs used for the week.  This is my first Saint Laurent piece and I have to say that while I do like it, it doesn't feel quite as _luxurious _as Celine.  Maybe I'm just spoilt by Celine's quality- this wallet is over a year old and still in perfect condition despite being in constant use.


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> SLGs used for the week.  This is my first Saint Laurent piece and I have to say that while I do like it, it doesn't feel quite as _luxurious _as Celine.  Maybe I'm just spoilt by Celine's quality- this wallet is over a year old and still in perfect condition despite being in constant use.
> 
> View attachment 3956813



This is interesting, the only SL piece I have is the SDJ yet I’ve never looked at it and thought the same. I have just ordered a medium envelope and I will be bearing your comment in mind now when I check it over . 

Your wallet looks great, I really like the hardware but then I love Chanels ruthenium too. 

SL does have some wonderful edgy styles that will tempt me, given Céline’s chic minimalist style. I agree totally about Céline quality though, it’s stunning


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> This is interesting, the only SL piece I have is the SDJ yet I’ve never looked at it and thought the same. I have just ordered a medium envelope and I will be bearing your comment in mind now when I check it over .
> 
> Your wallet looks great, I really like the hardware but then I love Chanels ruthenium too.
> 
> SL does have some wonderful edgy styles that will tempt me, given Céline’s chic minimalist style. I agree totally about Céline quality though, it’s stunning



We have such similar preferences! I do like SL for its edgy styles and hardware (their antique silver hardware is too pretty!) and have been agonising over getting a medium envelope in fact.  What's stopping me is that I already have a small Trotteur and it looks to me like both bags have similar capacity, so then it didn't make sense to get another small crossbody serving the same purpose.  

I will keep a look out for posts on your SL medium envelope and live vicariously through your posts then


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> We have such similar preferences! I do like SL for its edgy styles and hardware (their antique silver hardware is too pretty!) and have been agonising over getting a medium envelope in fact.  What's stopping me is that I already have a small Trotteur and it looks to me like both bags have similar capacity, so then it didn't make sense to get another small crossbody serving the same purpose.
> 
> I will keep a look out for posts on your SL medium envelope and live vicariously through your posts then



I agree on our tastes - I love seeing your new purchases. I actually have the box in grey and I’ve ordered the medium envelope in earth which I think is grey. I think the trotteur and the box are much classier than the envelope which is why I think it might be ok. I actually have 5 or 6 grey bags but I just love the colour. But the envelope just gives such a different vibe, and I like the way the straps can be everything, crossbody, shoulder, doubled up etc. And it’s the pattern I’m mad about too, some diamond, some chevron style. Am I convincing myself I’m not doubling up 

Maybe I’ll return it and just get the Céline multifunction strap wallet I’ve always wanted. When I have a large bag I need a large wallet that can fit my phone so I can grab that and go. When I have a little bag I’m using a card holder but happy to take the whole bag anyplace.


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> I agree on our tastes - I love seeing your new purchases. I actually have the box in grey and I’ve ordered the medium envelope in earth which I think is grey. I think the trotteur and the box are much classier than the envelope which is why I think it might be ok. I actually have 5 or 6 grey bags but I just love the colour. But the envelope just gives such a different vibe, and I like the way the straps can be everything, crossbody, shoulder, doubled up etc. And it’s the pattern I’m mad about too, some diamond, some chevron style. Am I convincing myself I’m not doubling up
> 
> Maybe I’ll return it and just get the Céline multifunction strap wallet I’ve always wanted. When I have a large bag I need a large wallet that can fit my phone so I can grab that and go. When I have a little bag I’m using a card holder but happy to take the whole bag anyplace.



These sure are good reasons to double up in any case  I think the multi strap wallet is quite different from the SL envelope, but why not get both? (Ok we are no help to each other hahaha)


----------



## chicgirl616

Just thought I'd share my new Celine Micro tote! [emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

chicgirl616 said:


> Just thought I'd share my new Celine Micro tote! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967203
> View attachment 3967204



Omg I love this bag. So beautiful. It’s a natural/brown color?


----------



## chicgirl616

ashlie said:


> Omg I love this bag. So beautiful. It’s a natural/brown color?



Yes, the name of the color is dark brown. I like the smooth leather, feel like it gives it a classic and timeless look. [emoji4]


----------



## onepiece101

chicgirl616 said:


> Just thought I'd share my new Celine Micro tote! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967203
> View attachment 3967204



Such a gorgeous, gorgeous bag and I love that contrast stitching! I'm really loving the recent colors the luggage is coming out in. The bag being all in one color really gives it a timeless, classic look.


----------



## ashlie

chicgirl616 said:


> Yes, the name of the color is dark brown. I like the smooth leather, feel like it gives it a classic and timeless look. [emoji4]



I was sooo debating on buying it in the deep maroon with the white stitch but this, now this, is stunning!! Many congrats!!

PS-I can only imagine the gorgeous patina this will create!!


----------



## cferyus

Does anyone have the new belt bag in the Nano size? That closure is just a snap closure and the strap is adjustable!!!! Saw in the store in soho but they didn’t have black


----------



## Ines77

cferyus said:


> Does anyone have the new belt bag in the Nano size? That closure is just a snap closure and the strap is adjustable!!!! Saw in the store in soho but they didn’t have black


I didn't see it yet! Did you compare the nano size to a micro, how much smaller is it?


----------



## cferyus

Ines77 said:


> I didn't see it yet! Did you compare the nano size to a micro, how much smaller is it?


I didn’t compare the two honestly but the nano could probably only fit my wallet sunglasses my two phones and maybe a small cosmetics pouch


----------



## Luccibag

Just wanted to share my python micro. It’s my first python bag. I’m a little nervous about scales lifting. Anyone with a python that can give me some tips


----------



## rikkuex

coolmelondew said:


> Starting the week with the small cabas in a beautiful cafe filled with light. Have a good week ahead everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872165


Gorgeous bag! Can the cabas fit a laptop?


----------



## malia1259

cferyus said:


> Does anyone have the new belt bag in the Nano size? That closure is just a snap closure and the strap is adjustable!!!! Saw in the store in soho but they didn’t have black


I just asked my sa to find me one in grey or black. My local store only had blue, coral and burgandy im so excited!!!


----------



## coolmelondew

rikkuex said:


> Gorgeous bag! Can the cabas fit a laptop?


Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I didn't get an alert on your question.  My first thought was "No".  So I had brought my laptop to the bag intending to take a photo to show how it wouldn't fit.  But lo and behold it actually does!   The laptop sticks out a bit, but if you don't mind that i suppose it would be fine.  My laptop is 30 cm in length (12 inch to be precise) and 21 cm in width.  I've taken a photo to show you what how it looks (and snucked in the Ring bag because I am biased that way LOL)


----------



## rikkuex

coolmelondew said:


> Sorry for the late reply, for some reason I didn't get an alert on your question.  My first thought was "No".  So I had brought my laptop to the bag intending to take a photo to show how it wouldn't fit.  But lo and behold it actually does!   The laptop sticks out a bit, but if you don't mind that i suppose it would be fine.  My laptop is 30 cm in length (12 inch to be precise) and 21 cm in width.  I've taken a photo to show you what how it looks (and snucked in the Ring bag because I am biased that way LOL)
> View attachment 3972535



Thank you, very useful!  I did a quick google search and some others mentioned even though it fits, it may be a little too heavy for the bag and not quite advisable -- do you think the bag can take the weight? Am looking for a bag I can use to fit my 13" macbook air whilst travelling for work - any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## cferyus

lavy said:


> View attachment 3944695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small big bag in tan


Is there a hook on It so It doesn’t slouch out? Is there a way to close It without having to buckle It?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Out with the large Trio.


----------



## myloveforbags7

how is this boring? classic beauty


----------



## Louellaboo

deeshopps said:


> This is awesome for work and going out. Harrods had this at a pretty good deal because you don't have to pay import duties etc if you live in US deal but hgbagsonline.com had it for a steal.. IM OBBSESSED.


What is this colour please love


----------



## Louellaboo

MAGJES said:


> My trio of neutrals!


Could you post some more pics of your grey nano love it ,trying to decide what colour and can’t find any true colour in normal lighting, would really appreciate


----------



## Bellagarofalo

myloveforbags7 said:


> how is this boring? classic beauty



I completely missed the mark with my post. I tried to convey with my quotes around  "boring" that I just meant it was a simple Céline, vs the newer, edgier and more vibrant bags. Classic would have been a more apt adjective.

I recently received a free cleaning at Nordstrom and it looks brand new!! Highly recommend -- they will clean all your premiere designer bags no matter where purchased.


----------



## lavy

cferyus said:


> Is there a hook on It so It doesn’t slouch out? Is there a way to close It without having to buckle It?


Yes there is a hook to prevent it from slouching out when using the shoulder strap, then you don’t have to buckle it.


----------



## MAGJES

chicgirl616 said:


> Just thought I'd share my new Celine Micro tote! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967203
> View attachment 3967204


I absolutely LOVE this. It’s beautiful.  Is it from this season?  It’s now #1 on my wishlist.


----------



## MAGJES

I adore my Dune Micro. Dressed and ready to go.


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> I adore my Dune Micro. Dressed and ready to go.


Dune is such a beauty...she “totally floats my neutral boat!” Love the twilly on it & that zebra charm is adorbs!!! LOVE it all


----------



## MustLuvDogs

After looking at all of the beautiful Celine photos lately I had to bring out my micro luggage today.  Every time I take a Celine out its dustbag, I am reminded of Celine's amazing quality and leather!


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> After looking at all of the beautiful Celine photos lately I had to bring out my micro luggage today.  Every time I take a Celine out its dustbag, I am reminded of Celine's amazing quality and leather!
> 
> View attachment 3984474



I love the stitching on yours  and agree with your Céline sentiments entirely ...


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BigCherry said:


> I love the stitching on yours  and agree with your Céline sentiments entirely ...



Awww thanks BigCherry.  I have been in a neutral color bag rut all of my life.  So I bought this bag because the stitching adds a little bit of bright color which I love while still keeping the bag neutral.  [emoji4]


----------



## Ines77

My Phantom Cabas today!


----------



## MAGJES

MustLuvDogs said:


> After looking at all of the beautiful Celine photos lately I had to bring out my micro luggage today.  Every time I take a Celine out its dustbag, I am reminded of Celine's amazing quality and leather!
> 
> View attachment 3984474


Agree with BigCherry. That stitching makes the bag really stand out. It adds that extra umphhhh to a black Celine!


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> My Phantom Cabas today!
> 
> View attachment 3984735



@Ines77 you’re killing me along with all the other recent postings. I see a bag I don’t have and I go online to consider it then I see a bag I do have and I go and get mine out and think I must use it... I mean seriously how can I lust after a bag I already have   

That is testament to just how beautiful Céline bags are 

Please keep posting ladies as this is my favourite thread


----------



## Ines77

BigCherry said:


> @Ines77 you’re killing me along with all the other recent postings. I see a bag I don’t have and I go online to consider it then I see a bag I do have and I go and get mine out and think I must use it... I mean seriously how can I lust after a bag I already have
> 
> That is testament to just how beautiful Céline bags are
> 
> Please keep posting ladies as this is my favourite thread



BigCherry I know exactly what you mean[emoji3] Now I want a Phantom Cabas in grey and slate from this season, a Nano in plum... but I already have those bags. I think my next purchase will bi the belt bag, just have to decide what size and what color[emoji3] that is so hard...


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> BigCherry I know exactly what you mean[emoji3] Now I want a Phantom Cabas in grey and slate from this season, a Nano in plum... but I already have those bags. I think my next purchase will bi the belt bag, just have to decide what size and what color[emoji3] that is so hard...



That’s just so funny, you already have those bags  

I have the mini belt in grey and really love it so can’t understand why I’m so craving the nano, I don’t even know if it will carry my necessities. I have kind of stopped buying bags that carry my necessities but no more because sometimes I do want to put a bottle or a scarf or gloves inside too and it’s frustrating when there’s no room. My purchases these days are definitely more discerning until it comes to Céline then sense goes out the window. Have you looked at the trifold?


----------



## Ines77

BigCherry said:


> That’s just so funny, you already have those bags
> 
> I have the mini belt in grey and really love it so can’t understand why I’m so craving the nano, I don’t even know if it will carry my necessities. I have kind of stopped buying bags that carry my necessities but no more because sometimes I do want to put a bottle or a scarf or gloves inside too and it’s frustrating when there’s no room. My purchases these days are definitely more discerning until it comes to Céline then sense goes out the window. Have you looked at the trifold?



I tried a trifold this summer, almost got it. I wish I did[emoji853]If I find this color combination again, I will get it! blue and plum..


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> I tried a trifold this summer, almost got it. I wish I did[emoji853]If I find this color combination again, I will get it! blue and plum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984874
> View attachment 3984875



It looks perfect on you and of course so do all the bags in the background ... 

I actually really liked the washed blue and I didn’t buy it when it was in season and by the time I decided I wanted it there was only one left in the whole wide world and it was in the Middle East.  My gorgeous SA said if I was serious about buying it then he would get it for me and he did and I’ve never regretted it.  I hope your perfect blue and plum comes your way soon.


----------



## trunkline

That blue bag is really beautiful!! I haven't seen that bag yet in my area.


----------



## Kendie26

MustLuvDogs said:


> After looking at all of the beautiful Celine photos lately I had to bring out my micro luggage today.  Every time I take a Celine out its dustbag, I am reminded of Celine's amazing quality and leather!
> 
> View attachment 3984474


1 of the very BEST bags EVER!!! Beautiful pic


----------



## Kendie26

Ines77 said:


> My Phantom Cabas today!
> 
> View attachment 3984735


Literally dying for 1 of these babies!!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## kimcruz41

Sophia said:


> It's the Small Belt Bag in Khaki Natural Calfskin from Fall 2015!


How is your bag holding up? is it difficult to care for? Beautiful bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

Today's outfit was chosen to match the Clutch on Strap


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Today's outfit was chosen to match the Clutch on Strap
> View attachment 3986623
> View attachment 3986622



  

Love this look and the clutch is so cute 

We dress similarly too, I love my skinny jeans, fitted sweaters and boots. With a jacket and a padded gilet on top in this cold weather though


----------



## Jmw19

Here’s some of my Céline (forgive my pajamas in the selfie! It was a long shopping day)


----------



## onepiece101

Jmw19 said:


> Here’s some of my Céline (forgive my pajamas in the selfie! It was a long shopping day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987805
> View attachment 3987807



That orange trifold clutch is to die for, such a rich and beautiful color! Did you purchase it recently?


----------



## Sophia

My Chestnut Symmetrical and Khaki Tab! I love these earthy tones in Céline’s Natural Calfskin!


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> My Chestnut Symmetrical and Khaki Tab! I love these earthy tones in Céline’s Natural Calfskin!



I always loved the tab bag but it came out for such a short period of time (maybe 2 seasons?) that I never got a chance to get one. Love the natural calfskin with that color, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> I always loved the tab bag but it came out for such a short period of time (maybe 2 seasons?) that I never got a chance to get one. Love the natural calfskin with that color, absolutely gorgeous!



I'm so happy you appreciate the Tab's beauty as well! They were only out for 1 season - Fall 2015 - one of my all time favorite seasons from Phoebe! The Medium one was only released in this Khaki color and so difficult to find. None of the NYC stores got them. I just recently picked it up preloved while in Tokyo. I was screaming!


----------



## Sophia

Also, I'm sad that I have to let the Symmetrical in Chestnut go. It is such a beautiful and easy bag to wear, but I don't wear it enough!


----------



## coolmelondew

Sophia said:


> My Chestnut Symmetrical and Khaki Tab! I love these earthy tones in Céline’s Natural Calfskin!


These are beautiful!! And so hard to find! I love the leather and the earthy tones really brings out the beauty of the leather.


----------



## onepiece101

My two recent purchases, loving both!


----------



## Bibiana C

MAGJES said:


> I adore my Dune Micro. Dressed and ready to go.


I also dress my nano with a Hermes Twilly！


----------



## coolmelondew

Can't get enough of the Strap Multifunction wallets


----------



## obscurity7

coolmelondew said:


> Can't get enough of the Strap Multifunction wallets
> View attachment 4000844


Those are SO CHIC!!  I just pulled the trigger on BV, so I have to wait on buying a Celine, but the options are dizzying.  Why oh why must you lovely folks keep posting pictures of beautiful bags?


----------



## chanel4evernever

hikarupanda said:


> After almost a year, I finally got my HG!!! Brick liege calf box bag from Fall 2014!! I've been wanting a box bag since last year, finally I found a leather type and a color that I love and super versatile!! I'm already thinking about the color and leather type for my next box bag!! I'm thinking my next box will be of a bright color!
> 
> View attachment 2807306
> View attachment 2807307
> View attachment 2807308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> How's your liege box holding up so far? Trying to decide between liege and smooth leather


----------



## Spellwriter

Finally got an insert for my phantom and I’m stoked. The stop doesn’t pyramid anymore and the middle doesn’t sag. And it’s light weight enough not to add any real weight to an already heavy bag!


----------



## cferyus

Spellwriter said:


> View attachment 4008476
> View attachment 4008475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got an insert for my phantom and I’m stoked. The stop doesn’t pyramid anymore and the middle doesn’t sag. And it’s light weight enough not to add any real weight to an already heavy bag!


Is that a samorga. I want to get one for my cabas phantom but am having a hard time measuring myself and am not sure if the one they have listed is the right one. Anyone else have the samorga for the cabas phantom?!


----------



## Ines77

cferyus said:


> Is that a samorga. I want to get one for my cabas phantom but am having a hard time measuring myself and am not sure if the one they have listed is the right one. Anyone else have the samorga for the cabas phantom?!


I have a samorga for small Phantom Cabas. I ordered the one they have listed and it's a perfect fit. I also use the same samorga for Micro Luggage (tight fit for micro). Hope this helps!


----------



## Spellwriter

cferyus said:


> Is that a samorga. I want to get one for my cabas phantom but am having a hard time measuring myself and am not sure if the one they have listed is the right one. Anyone else have the samorga for the cabas phantom?!


It was an Amazon cheapie!


----------



## Ines77

I also ordered a few Amazon inserts before I ordered a samorga. The bigger ones changed the look of the Cabas to a square, and the small ones were to small. This was a few months ago.


----------



## cferyus

Ines77 said:


> I have a samorga for small Phantom Cabas. I ordered the one they have listed and it's a perfect fit. I also use the same samorga for Micro Luggage (tight fit for micro). Hope this helps!


Which one did you order. They have a medium phantom cabas listed but mine has the belt. I’m nervous it’s not the same. But again my bags is so deep and floppy it’s hard to get an accurate measurement


----------



## Ines77

cferyus said:


> Which one did you order. They have a medium phantom cabas listed but mine has the belt. I’m nervous it’s not the same. But again my bags is so deep and floppy it’s hard to get an accurate measurement


I have a small Phantom Cabas with belt, so I ordered this one:
http://samorga.com/?product=celine-small-belted-phantom-cabas-1-w9-4-h6-d5-5in


----------



## Spellwriter

Pelikus Felt Purse & Tote Organizer Insert / Multi-Pocket Handbag Shaper (Large, Blush Pink) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KN6L6L?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


This is what I got, and it fits nicely in a medium phantom. Probably could have gone another size up as there’s space on either side of it but really I just wanted something to help this shape and it does it well


----------



## mintchip01

My Mini Belt in Amazone... I had been thinking about a green bag forever, and finally pulled the trigger on this one! I love that it almost looks like a neutral color in some lighting


----------



## natalia0128

mintchip01 said:


> My Mini Belt in Amazone... I had been thinking about a green bag forever, and finally pulled the trigger on this one! I love that it almost looks like a neutral color in some lighting
> View attachment 4009324


love the color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Burgundy Clasp Flap bag - 2 pics outside ( in sun & in shade) to show color[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Bibiana C said:


> View attachment 3998394
> 
> I also dress my nano with a Hermes Twilly！


 Need i say LOVE?!!!!


----------



## hannahsophia

Cabas phantom in taupe next to my hermes bolide [emoji173]️ my two bag purchases in Paris [emoji7]


----------



## Sophia

hannahsophia said:


> Cabas phantom in taupe next to my hermes bolide [emoji173]️ my two bag purchases in Paris [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011991



Love the Bolide!


----------



## obcessd

Kendie26 said:


> Burgundy Clasp Flap bag - 2 pics outside ( in sun & in shade) to show color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011875
> View attachment 4011876



The leather on your bag looks divine, I want to reach into the photo and just touch it! [emoji1426][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

obcessd said:


> The leather on your bag looks divine, I want to reach into the photo and just touch it! [emoji1426][emoji7]


Thank you obcessd! You are right, the leather is crazy divine & unbelievable to feel...as you know!


----------



## Kendie26

obcessd said:


> The leather on your bag looks divine, I want to reach into the photo and just touch it! [emoji1426][emoji7]


Thank you obcessd! You are right, the leather is crazy divine & unbelievable to feel...as you know!


----------



## Tarochan

I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!


----------



## Ines77

Tarochan said:


> I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!


Your collection is lovely! How do you like the small big bag? I fell in love with it in slate color, I am still thinking if I should buy it...


----------



## Tarochan

Ines77 said:


> Your collection is lovely! How do you like the small big bag? I fell in love with it in slate color, I am still thinking if I should buy it...


I have been using it daily and loving it so far. I actually access all items inside the bag from the side opening so I never had to deal with opening and closing of the bag, so it looks good all the time. It's also pretty light weight too. The strap is not all that helpful as it is too awkward of the bag to be carried cross body so I hand carry it most of the time. Hope it helps!


----------



## coolmelondew

This is such a beautiful collection and photo  I want your bags and living room 


Tarochan said:


> I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!


----------



## onepiece101

Tarochan said:


> I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!



I agree with what everyone else has said. This is such a gorgeous and varied collection! I especially love your yellow small big bag and that frame bag!


----------



## Sophia

Tarochan said:


> I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!



This is so beautiful! I love the colors! Love your Frame Bag!


----------



## Tarochan

Sophia said:


> This is so beautiful! I love the colors! Love your Frame Bag!


Thank you! the frame is one of the most practical bags and holds a lot of items while being light weight. I carried it for travel and it looks great and feels great too!


----------



## Tarochan

onepiece101 said:


> I agree with what everyone else has said. This is such a gorgeous and varied collection! I especially love your yellow small big bag and that frame bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Tarochan

coolmelondew said:


> This is such a beautiful collection and photo  I want your bags and living room


Thank you! that's very sweet of you!


----------



## Kendie26

Tarochan said:


> I am in love with Celine. The more I use it, the more I want more and more. Here is my collection with my latest addition of the small big bag!


 OMG this is ridiculously PHENOMENAL....I’m speechless at all this beauty. I can not choose a favorite out of all your beauties. Just wow!


----------



## Sophia

Tarochan said:


> Thank you! the frame is one of the most practical bags and holds a lot of items while being light weight. I carried it for travel and it looks great and feels great too!



So great to hear this! 

I’ve sold so much of my Céline collection already, but I’m dying to get my hands on the Medium Frame! 

I’ve been waiting for the Red/White color combination from the 1st season release to pop up on the resale market. But I’m also in love with the Burgundy/Light Blue combination from last season as well! 

Your Frame is stunning!


----------



## coolmelondew

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## jiangjiang

Nano belt in pastel green [emoji7]


----------



## Sophia

Not my usual portrait mode picture, but snapped this picture quickly of some bags I’m choosing from for my vacation next week.


----------



## Sophia

Also just found this picture on my phone, the bed was much more cluttered years ago!


----------



## miffytoki

My new trio in clay liege! My black gets so much use it was starting to look worn... so we decided to get me a second one in a neutral color to ease the burden on the black!

And a second photo of it next to my souris liege box for comparison.


----------



## inna_uy

Miss World said:


> Here are my two Celine Nano bags in Ink and Red. Ink is Smooth Calfskin. The Red nano is Baby Grained Calfskin. They're both beautiful chameleon colours; depending on lighting the Ink can look vibrant navy blue and sometimes black. The Red can range from bright red to a very beautiful deep dark red. Both classic Celine colours, highly recommend.




Hi,

Love the color of your nano’s.

Does the red nano with shw or ghw? Is this color Marlot? I am looking for a true dark red nano in grained leather and wondering where I can get one? If anyone can point me in the right direction.

Tia


----------



## Angel1219

The many beautiful colors of Celine Kohl.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 he many beautiful colors of Celine Kohl.


----------



## Carinna

My Luggage collection. Nano’s and Micro. 

I am 5’3”, is it worth buying a Mini Luggage?


----------



## Sophia

Carinna said:


> View attachment 4061780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Luggage collection. Nano’s and Micro.
> 
> I am 5’3”, is it worth buying a Mini Luggage?



I wouldn't get the Mini, especially if you have the Micro already!


----------



## coolmelondew

Angel1219 said:


> The many beautiful colors of Celine Kohl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061760
> View attachment 4061763
> View attachment 4061764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he many beautiful colors of Celine Kohl.


What a complex and beautiful shade of grey!


----------



## Angel1219

coolmelondew said:


> What a complex and beautiful shade of grey!



It really is! That's what makes this color so versatile


----------



## nithu

KittyKat65 said:


> Ladies and gents, please post photos of your Celine bags here.  It would be great to have all of these gorgeous photos in one place.


hi . . advance happy mothers day


----------



## nithu

SCL said:


> Gorgeous bags!


Happy mothers day


----------



## littleblackbag

Just got the PF app for my phone, so just trying it out to see if it works. Posting a pic of my already seen but much loved small vertical cabas.


----------



## Pinkyandthebrain

Got a vintage celine bag recently. Anyone able to tell if its authentic though?


----------



## onepiece101

Pinkyandthebrain said:


> Got a vintage celine bag recently. Anyone able to tell if its authentic though?



You should post it to the "Authenticate This" forum as they are the only ones allowed to authenticate Celine on the Purse Forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/


----------



## Tltxx

Just purchased my first CÉLINE! Gorgeous small cabas tote. Took me so long to track one down, told by my SA in Vancouver that it’s a rare bag to get! [emoji7]


----------



## coolmelondew

Tltxx said:


> Just purchased my first CÉLINE! Gorgeous small cabas tote. Took me so long to track one down, told by my SA in Vancouver that it’s a rare bag to get! [emoji7]


love it!!!! It's such a useful bag and easy to use.  enjoy your lovely bag


----------



## coolmelondew

Not a bag, but a SLG.  Found a grey Multifunction Strap Wallet to match my grey bags  I love how everything comes together - the grey leather, baby blue interior and silver hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Not a bag, but a SLG.  Found a grey Multifunction Strap Wallet to match my grey bags  I love how everything comes together - the grey leather, baby blue interior and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4080180



@coolmelondew I am just so envious. I really want this strap wallet but I have so many slg’s right now. I also have two large and two brand new medium wallets I just don’t use. I figured the multifunction would be great in a big bag then pop your phone inside to leave the bag in the car where necessary. Maybe I just need to offload some of my Chanel cardholders and go for it


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Not a bag, but a SLG.  Found a grey Multifunction Strap Wallet to match my grey bags  I love how everything comes together - the grey leather, baby blue interior and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4080180


Happy Congrats @coolmelondew ....I LOVE this one as I’ve seen it in person....color combo perfection & such a well-designed wallet!


----------



## veevee1

Wow!!! i was all set to purchase the medium multifunction wallet in amazone, but your post is making me reconsider and get this color combination instead.


----------



## veevee1

coolmelondew said:


> Not a bag, but a SLG.  Found a grey Multifunction Strap Wallet to match my grey bags  I love how everything comes together - the grey leather, baby blue interior and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4080180



I’d also like to share a new SLG - a last minute change of mind that was inspired by your post!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kohl Tri-fold with me at the salon!


----------



## littleblackbag

Tltxx said:


> Just purchased my first CÉLINE! Gorgeous small cabas tote. Took me so long to track one down, told by my SA in Vancouver that it’s a rare bag to get! [emoji7]


Gorgeous bag, I love mine. So lovely to carry and use, enjoy! xx


----------



## jonoft

Hi all, I've asked for authentication yesterday but understand that my format does not meet the criteria. I got the bag two days ago, purchased from a reputable UK based consignment shop in "as new" condition. I don't know if this link works for me only, but here it is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CROCODILE-STAMPED-NUBUCK-LUGGAGE-TOTE-BAG-/282871899932?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=40r%252BY2lb4S920%252F6zVQIFrp6SZpQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
There is something fishy about the bag, my daughter believes it is fake. The leather does not look nor feel like nubuck leather, that's for sure. I've searched this forum for pictures and googled too. It just does not look quite like the Phantom stamped crocs. I'm not asking for authentication, but have anyone seen a Celine tote like this one? Thanks Jon


----------



## jonoft

After yet another day searching the internet and consulting my other daughter I finally found rest in my soul. My savings have not been spent on a fake, but on an authentic Celine Luggage Tote in real crocodile. Just like the one carried by Kate Upton.....









https://www.purseblog.com/images/2015/12/Kate-Upton-Celine-Crocodile-Luggage-Tote.jpg


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4cqjTEqOl...-crocodile-luggage-tote-ray-ban-wayfarers.jpg


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jonoft said:


> After yet another day searching the internet and consulting my other daughter I finally found rest in my soul. My savings have not been spent on a fake, but on an authentic Celine Luggage Tote in real crocodile. Just like the one carried by Kate Upton.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/images/2015/12/Kate-Upton-Celine-Crocodile-Luggage-Tote.jpg
> View attachment 4088062
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4cqjTEqOl...-crocodile-luggage-tote-ray-ban-wayfarers.jpg


Congrats!! It's a really beautiful bag and one I would love to have!


----------



## Sophia

jonoft said:


> After yet another day searching the internet and consulting my other daughter I finally found rest in my soul. My savings have not been spent on a fake, but on an authentic Celine Luggage Tote in real crocodile. Just like the one carried by Kate Upton.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/images/2015/12/Kate-Upton-Celine-Crocodile-Luggage-Tote.jpg
> View attachment 4088062
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4cqjTEqOl...-crocodile-luggage-tote-ray-ban-wayfarers.jpg



Given that the bag is authentic, what an amazing steal on a croc bag!


----------



## jonoft

Sophia said:


> Given that the bag is authentic, what an amazing steal on a croc bag!


A member send me some pictures of zippers. I returned my pictures for her to check if authentic. My bag has the number 8 zipper (large) and the number 1 zipper, or capital I (small). Another member sent me this link https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/celine-crocodile-mini-luggage-tote-1 showing what seem to be an identical bag. As long it is authentic Celine I'm happy.


----------



## jonoft

And now, when searching for "crocodile" I found this one which look very similar . https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leathers-handbag-luggage-celine-1735518.shtml


----------



## faintlymacabre

Black Mini Belt on a sunny Monday morning


----------



## BlueCherry

Pearl blue micro [emoji170]


----------



## Toronto Carre

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4103799
> 
> 
> Pearl blue micro [emoji170]



Your bag is gorgeous. I am in love with my black pebbled Micro (because I can't keep anything clean), but this colour is just TDF. Thank you for posting.


----------



## loubprincess

jonoft said:


> Hi all, I've asked for authentication yesterday but understand that my format does not meet the criteria. I got the bag two days ago, purchased from a reputable UK based consignment shop in "as new" condition. I don't know if this link works for me only, but here it is: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-CROCODILE-STAMPED-NUBUCK-LUGGAGE-TOTE-BAG-/282871899932?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=40r%252BY2lb4S920%252F6zVQIFrp6SZpQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> There is something fishy about the bag, my daughter believes it is fake. The leather does not look nor feel like nubuck leather, that's for sure. I've searched this forum for pictures and googled too. It just does not look quite like the Phantom stamped crocs. I'm not asking for authentication, but have anyone seen a Celine tote like this one? Thanks Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086866



You should post in the authentic this thread


----------



## coolmelondew

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## BlueCherry

Toronto Carre said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I am in love with my black pebbled Micro (because I can't keep anything clean), but this colour is just TDF. Thank you for posting.



Thank you  my black pebbled micro is a good few years old now but was my first micro and I still love it lots. I just love the style so much I needed another. This colour isn’t too hard to keep clean because I spray it with collonil and it really helps. Not that I’m enabling or anything ....


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110068



I adore this


----------



## julia.pa

here are my two luggage babies! i‘m absolutely in love with the style


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> here are my two luggage babies! i‘m absolutely in love with the style



Gorgeous bags


----------



## julia.pa

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous bags



thanks babe! wasn‘t too sure of the souris at first, was going to sell it.. but i do love it now!


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> thanks babe! wasn‘t too sure of the souris at first, was going to sell it.. but i do love it now!



Strangely enough souris was my second one and I too didn’t like it as much at first. I thought it would be more grey. I persevered and wear it with all white outfits, and monochrome ones and also I bought a few tops with the souris colour inside the pattern/design and now I love the colour.


----------



## xmaac

Picked this up as my first CELINE bag !


----------



## julia.pa

BigCherry said:


> Strangely enough souris was my second one and I too didn’t like it as much at first. I thought it would be more grey. I persevered and wear it with all white outfits, and monochrome ones and also I bought a few tops with the souris colour inside the pattern/design and now I love the colour.



yeah it‘s a strange colour! it literally looks different in every lighting. do you know if colour transfer is an issue with the souris? i barely ever wear it because i‘m a little nervous to get colour transfer from my clothes.


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> yeah it‘s a strange colour! it literally looks different in every lighting. do you know if colour transfer is an issue with the souris? i barely ever wear it because i‘m a little nervous to get colour transfer from my clothes.



I have none at all but I do spray very light bags with collonil and I always treat dark denim with a vinegar soak. My souris has never been sprayed and it’s perfect.


----------



## julia.pa

BigCherry said:


> I have none at all but I do spray very light bags with collonil and I always treat dark denim with a vinegar soak. My souris has never been sprayed and it’s perfect.



i want to spray my bags with leather protection spray but i‘m just too scared! i did it to my shoes ever since i was a kid and obviously nothing bad happened. but for some reason i‘m just too scared to do it on my expensive handbags. it probably would be better though if i finally did so


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> i want to spray my bags with leather protection spray but i‘m just too scared! i did it to my shoes ever since i was a kid and obviously nothing bad happened. but for some reason i‘m just too scared to do it on my expensive handbags. it probably would be better though if i finally did so



I use Collonil carbon pro transparent spray and I have sprayed bags, slg’s and shoes even suede. It will darken some items initially but once it dries it’s fine. If you’re nervous spray a tiny bit on the bottom to reassure yourself perhaps. Take a look at the small big bag thread and see what happened to @eckw when her bag got caught in the train doors ... that might help you to take the step [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

This thread - towards the end 

My new Small Big Bag!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-new-Small-Big-Bag!.988546/


----------



## julia.pa

BigCherry said:


> This thread - towards the end
> 
> My new Small Big Bag!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-new-Small-Big-Bag!.988546/



thanks! i‘ll definitely read that now


----------



## Nanaz

My two new SLG from Celine boutique.


----------



## Curistine

My first Cèline!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## julia.pa

Curistine said:


> My first Cèline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118625
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



beautiful! congrats


----------



## ukyane

Keep them coming[emoji173]️


----------



## Toronto Carre

Curistine said:


> My first Cèline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118625
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Great Colour!


----------



## Nanaz

Deleted


----------



## faintlymacabre

My small phantom cabas in Slate finally arrived!! I love it, but it's more floppy than I was expecting, I guess! I put my Samorga organizer inside to give it a little more structure. The color is just perfect.


----------



## BlueCherry

faintlymacabre said:


> My small phantom cabas in Slate finally arrived!! I love it, but it's more floppy than I was expecting, I guess! I put my Samorga organizer inside to give it a little more structure. The color is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127827



Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> My small phantom cabas in Slate finally arrived!! I love it, but it's more floppy than I was expecting, I guess! I put my Samorga organizer inside to give it a little more structure. The color is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127827


Happy Congrats!! Awesome color for a fabulous bag...LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Out yesterday w/ my cloud color Box....I’ve committed to using her more. Oh & her name is “Cherry” after my girl @BigCherry ....made I should call her “Blue Cherry?!”


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Out yesterday w/ my cloud color Box....I’ve committed to using her more. Oh & her name is “Cherry” after my girl @BigCherry ....made I should call her “Blue Cherry?!”


Such a beautiful happy blue!  Yes - she needs to be “blue cherry!”


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Such a beautiful happy blue!  Yes - she needs to be “blue cherry!”


Thank you MAGJES!! Hope all is wonderful w/ you these days & yes, she will now be called Blue Cherry!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Out yesterday w/ my cloud color Box....I’ve committed to using her more. Oh & her name is “Cherry” after my girl @BigCherry ....made I should call her “Blue Cherry?!”



Yes blue cherry [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ and I shall ask if can change my username to blue cherry seeing as I am no longer a “big cherry coke fan” 

Love seeing this beauty out and about


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Out yesterday w/ my cloud color Box....I’ve committed to using her more. Oh & her name is “Cherry” after my girl @BigCherry ....made I should call her “Blue Cherry?!”



Such a happy color!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Yes blue cherry [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ and I shall ask if can change my username to blue cherry seeing as I am no longer a “big cherry coke fan”
> 
> Love seeing this beauty out and about





Sophia said:


> Such a happy color!


Thank you both....hope life is great Sophia (last we chatted) & YES perhaps they will allow a name change (dying lol!)to Blue Cherry! (& now I feel bad for preaching to you about not drinking soda/Cherry Coke!!)


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both....hope life is great Sophia (last we chatted) & YES perhaps they will allow a name change (dying lol!)to Blue Cherry! (& now I feel bad for preaching to you about not drinking soda/Cherry Coke!!)



Heya! I'm super busy, but doing just fine! I hope you are doing well also! May Blue Cherry always brighten your day!


----------



## jonoft

Sophia said:


> Given that the bag is authentic, what an amazing steal on a croc bag!



Authentic Celine and made of genuine crocodile? Apparently not. Yoogi's Closet offered me $750-$825 so no hope of selling for a profit to fund a regular (or possible two or three) Luggage bags.

MY QUOTES


GET A QUOTE

SHIP TO US

REVIEW OUR OFFER

GET PAID



Quote #Y1260690
*SHIP TO US*
NEXT STEP 


Thank you for considering us in selling your luxury items! Please review our quote below and decide to either sell your items directly to us or through consignment. Next select your preferred payment method and print a shipping label to send in your items. Please note that you can ship multiple items using one shipping label.

We are happy to honor this quote for up to 60 days.

CELINE LUGGAGE MINI MATTE BLUE CROCODILE



Direct Purchase:
$750 - $825
Consignment (after our fee is deducted):
$975 - $1,050
Decline

CHOOSE PAYMENT OPTION
Payment Method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_*_

Check



PayPal


E-Gift Certificate (10% bonus!)


YOUR SHIP FROM ADDRESS


----------



## faintlymacabre

Here's a quick picture of my little (but growing) Céline family!

Black Mini Belt
Slate Small Phantom Cabas
Burgundy Large Trio
Kohl Medium Tri-fold


----------



## Ines77

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's a quick picture of my little (but growing) Céline family!
> 
> Black Mini Belt
> Slate Small Phantom Cabas
> Burgundy Large Trio
> Kohl Medium Tri-fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131045


I absolutely love your collection! I love all your bags and the colors are beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's a quick picture of my little (but growing) Céline family!
> 
> Black Mini Belt
> Slate Small Phantom Cabas
> Burgundy Large Trio
> Kohl Medium Tri-fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131045


EAch & every one of them is magnificent!!! LOVE your family


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

My new ( to me at least) Céline mini belt


----------



## BlueCherry

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's a quick picture of my little (but growing) Céline family!
> 
> Black Mini Belt
> Slate Small Phantom Cabas
> Burgundy Large Trio
> Kohl Medium Tri-fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131045



We share 3/4  any more on your radar?


----------



## BlueCherry

Scandinavian Affair said:


> My new ( to me at least) Céline mini belt



Gorgeous leather and love the contrast colour


----------



## faintlymacabre

BigCherry said:


> We share 3/4  any more on your radar?


I'm waiting on a dark brown "satinated natural" Micro Luggage! Long preorders kill me.


----------



## Bbly

Just got a little accessory for my Celine belt bag


----------



## Fashion412

Bbly said:


> Just got a little accessory for my Celine belt bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145432


Love the dark greens this season. I'm still hoping to see the Luggage in the green. Love it!


----------



## Purrsey

My black micro


----------



## Sophia

I had to get a bag from Phoebe’s final runway collection. Summer 2018 Purse Clutch in Light Camel.


----------



## theluxurydreamer

The belt bag in Amazone color! it's such a beauty.


----------



## Christineee86

Welcome to the family, Dune Micro Luggage!


----------



## Christineee86

theluxurydreamer said:


> The belt bag in Amazone color! it's such a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155844


The belt bag is just so gorgeous! Lovely understated modern design!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> I had to get a bag from Phoebe’s final runway collection. Summer 2018 Purse Clutch in Light Camel.


GREAT decision/choice Sophia! That color& looks smooth like butter. Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

theluxurydreamer said:


> The belt bag in Amazone color! it's such a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155844


Phenomenal! I’ve not seen this color IRL....looks fantastic & very unique yet versatile. Congrats!


----------



## celinestorm

Just got my dream bag of all time, in a colour I'm obsessed with that I didn't even know the bag existed in!!  Classic box in liege - the colour is pastel green (think it's from SS18 - got it from a consignment site).

I'm not a huge designer handbag person and very rarely even see designs I like - but I have always loved the classic box.  I told myself I'd only ever buy it if i could get it VAT-free on a trip to Europe... but I recently found this brand new, on sale for what it would have cost duty free in the EU.  Aaand it's in this celadon colour which I love so much...  So I went for it!  I am so in love with it, omg it smells so yummy too... 







Ahhh look at that yummy liege texture and the beautiful insides...


----------



## MAGJES

My current Celines!


----------



## obcessd

MAGJES said:


> My current Celines!



Love the different colors in your collection. [emoji76] 
Is the blue one in the back slate?


----------



## coolmelondew

MAGJES said:


> My current Celines!


I love them all! Which is your favourite?


----------



## BlueCherry

MAGJES said:


> My current Celines!



Beautiful collection and a fellow luggage fan


----------



## MAGJES

BlueCherry said:


> Beautiful collection and a fellow luggage fan


Thank you!  LOVE the luggage style. 


obcessd said:


> Love the different colors in your collection. [emoji76]
> Is the blue one in the back slate?


Thanks!  The blue is “Sea.”  Goatskin leather that is indestructible! WIll stay nice and structured. No 
 slouching! 



coolmelondew said:


> I love them all! Which is your favourite?


Thank you!!  The RED Coquelicot Nano is my favorite.  It was the first Celine that I purchased directly from a boutique and not pre-loved.  I wanted her so bad. She’s definitely a forever bag. I love the little POP of color.


----------



## Stephg1027

I have a Céline addiction. I wandered in the boutique last December and it was all downhill from there. I am drawn to the understated elegance of these bags and the craftsmanship. Here is my growing family, including the cutie that joined today in the middle (all are very hard to photograph well but especially that one)


----------



## BlueCherry

Stephg1027 said:


> I have a Céline addiction. I wandered in the boutique last December and it was all downhill from there. I am drawn to the understated elegance of these bags and the craftsmanship. Here is my growing family, including the cutie that joined today in the middle (all are very hard to photograph well but especially that one)



Hey twinsies with you, so great choices  that small seau sangle looks so plain in photos but isn’t it the cutest, super stylish bag. Love mine - must use it soon


----------



## Stephg1027

BlueCherry said:


> Hey twinsies with you, so great choices  that small seau sangle looks so plain in photos but isn’t it the cutest, super stylish bag. Love mine - must use it soon



I so agree!! I was like hm that’s cute when I saw it.. but then tried it on and was like wait..wow! I’m in love! Every Celine bag I have I fell in love with once I tried it on  as opposed to seeing it in photos/ on a shelf. I love the ease and versatility of it


----------



## BlueCherry

Stephg1027 said:


> I so agree!! I was like hm that’s cute when I saw it.. but then tried it on and was like wait..wow! I’m in love! Every Celine bag I have I fell in love with once I tried it on  as opposed to seeing it in photos/ on a shelf. I love the ease and versatility of it



Same here  even ones I had doubts about from pictures seduced me once I was in the boutique


----------



## BlueCherry

Small trifold today with a monochrome outfit; a nice way to style it


----------



## Hdream

Want to share my micro luggage in black! I want this bag for a year, when I found that luggage will be discounted eventually from Celine and new bags, which I’m not fan. I took the plunge. Here it’s. With mini belt and my very first Celine fluo orange luggage!


----------



## Hdream

I’m beyond happy! Now off to hunt fox box!


----------



## Tltxx

Walk around the city with my beautiful vertical cabas   [emoji5]


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Stephg1027 said:


> I have a Céline addiction. I wandered in the boutique last December and it was all downhill from there. I am drawn to the understated elegance of these bags and the craftsmanship. Here is my growing family, including the cutie that joined today in the middle (all are very hard to photograph well but especially that one)


 

...Is that a black belt bag with "Céline Paris" in silver instead of in gold....?


----------



## primavera99

My current Celine collection


----------



## littleblackbag

Tltxx said:


> Walk around the city with my beautiful vertical cabas   [emoji5]


Twins! Its a great bag isn't it?


----------



## UpTime

My beautiful Liquorice sangle on the road


----------



## RockyChilla

My new navy belt bag I received today for my birthday.


----------



## littleblackbag

RockyChilla said:


> View attachment 4213666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new navy belt bag I received today for my birthday.


Is that gold or silver hardware on your bag? If its silver we are bag twins. Gorgeous isn't it!


----------



## littleblackbag

Similar pic to one I've posted before, but I think this one really shows the beauty  and the colour of the bag. The light was really good for capturing it.


----------



## RockyChilla

littleblackbag said:


> Is that gold or silver hardware on your bag? If its silver we are bag twins. Gorgeous isn't it!


It’s the gold hardware. I fell in love with it when I was on holidays in Europe in August but didn’t have the luggage space to bring it home. When I got back I went to a local designer boutique and got it 

I was tossing up between the Navy and an ice blue but the navy suits my style more.


----------



## pupee

littleblackbag said:


> Twins! Its a great bag isn't it?



how's the wear and tear like? i saw youtube videos reviews that it will loose it's shape? due to the strap...


----------



## littleblackbag

pupee said:


> how's the wear and tear like? i saw youtube videos reviews that it will loose it's shape? due to the strap...



Only had mine a month, have used quite a lot though, seems to be holding its shape well. Mines the micro, and I think it should hold its shape, I was advised to keep it zipped up though.


----------



## CNYC

My collection. I love every single piece, they look so effortless on me and are functional.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I actually recently bought the bigger size, the discontinued size small without the shoulderstrap that is, as I have previously throught that the mini was too small/awkwardly placed on my frame.

Now I once again tried the mini on in store, and of course I am questioning my choice... Did I make the right choice by going for the larger one, or should I change it for the mini? (The mini is blue in the pictures, I would go for black)
Messy hair seems to be my signature look...

The small that I'm about to pick up (ordered by mail), the picture is from last June when I tried it on in store:



The mini that I tried on today:




It's a big purchase for me so honesty is appreciated!


----------



## pupee

littleblackbag said:


> Only had mine a month, have used quite a lot though, seems to be holding its shape well. Mines the micro, and I think it should hold its shape, I was advised to keep it zipped up though.



Erm I'm referring to the small vertical cabas


----------



## onepiece101

CNYC said:


> View attachment 4214880
> 
> 
> My collection. I love every single piece, they look so effortless on me and are functional.



Is that small sangle seau in the "taupe" color? Thinking about getting a small sangle and trying to choose between black and taupe.


----------



## littleblackbag

Thenewestgirl said:


> I actually recently bought the bigger size, the discontinued size small without the shoulderstrap that is, as I have previously throught that the mini was too small/awkwardly placed on my frame.
> 
> Now I once again tried the mini on in store, and of course I am questioning my choice... Did I make the right choice by going for the larger one, or should I change it for the mini? (The mini is blue in the pictures, I would go for black)
> Messy hair seems to be my signature look...
> 
> The small that I'm about to pick up (ordered by mail), the picture is from last June when I tried it on in store:
> View attachment 4214901
> 
> 
> The mini that I tried on today:
> 
> View attachment 4214907
> 
> 
> It's a big purchase for me so honesty is appreciated!


I prefer the mini on you, but then I'm not a lover of big bags. Also I think the small looks more like a tote bag which I don't think works well with the belt bag style. But tis down to you and how you feel.


----------



## littleblackbag

pupee said:


> Erm I'm referring to the small vertical cabas


Oops silly me, I'm obsessed at the moment with my Belt bag, so thought you must obviously be talking about that! 

Well I have to say I've had my small vertical cabas for over a year now. And although I don't use it constantly I have used it a fair bit. It has held its shape pretty well. I am quite careful with my bags though, and try not to over fill them, and always store them properly. So I think its a case of if you look after the bag and don't abuse it, it shouldn't lose its shape. I do love it, it is a great bag, and although small holds a surprising amount without being overstuffed. Hope that helps.


----------



## atelierforward

CNYC said:


> View attachment 4214880
> 
> 
> My collection. I love every single piece, they look so effortless on me and are functional.


Beautiful collection! Pieces to treasure.


----------



## CNYC

onepiece101 said:


> Is that small sangle seau in the "taupe" color? Thinking about getting a small sangle and trying to choose between black and taupe.


Yes it is. I actually tried both black and taupe. Black is really chic, I loved it too, but taupe was more "my color", it matches with most of my outfit so I went with taupe. You won't regret getting either color, I love mine


----------



## CNYC

atelierforward said:


> Beautiful collection! Pieces to treasure.


Thank you!


----------



## UpTime

Red Large Trio is on the road today


----------



## pupee

littleblackbag said:


> Oops silly me, I'm obsessed at the moment with my Belt bag, so thought you must obviously be talking about that!
> 
> Well I have to say I've had my small vertical cabas for over a year now. And although I don't use it constantly I have used it a fair bit. It has held its shape pretty well. I am quite careful with my bags though, and try not to over fill them, and always store them properly. So I think its a case of if you look after the bag and don't abuse it, it shouldn't lose its shape. I do love it, it is a great bag, and although small holds a surprising amount without being overstuffed. Hope that helps.



thank you! very helpful~


----------



## Rea349

UpTime said:


> Red Large Trio is on the road today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216718



Is this the calfskin liege? Thanks


----------



## doni

My Fall-colored Trio


----------



## UpTime

Rea349 said:


> Is this the calfskin liege? Thanks


Yes, it is calfskin


----------



## Abbeychamp

Box bag in Blue [emoji170]


----------



## BlueCherry

Abbeychamp said:


> Box bag in Blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220105



Beautiful colour [emoji170]


----------



## Abbeychamp

BlueCherry said:


> Beautiful colour [emoji170]


Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

Abbeychamp said:


> Box bag in Blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220105


Stunning shade of blue, gorgeous bag!


----------



## Abbeychamp

littleblackbag said:


> Stunning shade of blue, gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## jayeoh

What a fun post!

Below is a photo I posted on my Instagram page of my drummed Nano and another photo (bag to the left) with my liege Trapeze in size small.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

littleblackbag said:


> I prefer the mini on you, but then I'm not a lover of big bags. Also I think the small looks more like a tote bag which I don't think works well with the belt bag style. But tis down to you and how you feel.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I agree that it looks a bit large in that picture, I guess it's the angle because it does look a bit larger than irl actually, anyway, after
trying it on I think that I have decided that the small is the size for me. Although I know that you already know this as I have noticed that you have seen my other two posts about it.   But I wanted to answer your comment anyway, because I found what you said about you not likeing that it is looking like a tote bag so interesting. I always liked the fact that the size small looked “cleaner” than the smaller versions with the extra straps, and also due to the lack of shoulder strap and the extra metal that they come with that is added to the design, also giving it a “tote-ier” look I guess. But even though I mostly carry small bags I have always liked the look of fairly large bags, I guess because I am quite tall . I also always thought that the larger sizes, the small and the mini, complimented the design in a nice way, because it becomes so visible.

I also think that the big bag could be worn looking quite business-y, would you agree? Haha but at the same time I think the wiskars can almost make it a bit boho-y too! At least in light colors! Such a confusing design! Haha.

Although, I do think that the micro and the nano ones are super adorable too, but I think those two looks like a toootally different type of design (well, which they really are, to be fair haha), they are more young and casual in my eyes, and I love them aswell so I definately need to add one of them to my collection too later on of they are still avaliable! But to serve a diffrent purpose than the small. I'd love a micro in a light, neutral color! 

I was really having a headache over if it would be stupid to not chose the one with the shoulder strap, especially since I always liked the look of the mini in all pictures I saw of it (I don't even know if I have ever seen the small anywhere online!), especially on shorter, or more petite girls, but I was always a bit let down when I tried it on myself, and I have figured that I really need the bigger size to achieve the look I fell in love with with this bag, due to my height etc. It's so weird because I very often like the look of either big or small bags on myself! Medium sizes tend to look awkward on myself! This probably doesn't make sense at all! 

Anyway I just thought it was fun to adress this because it seems like what made me go for the bigger one is the things you dislike about that design.  Thanks again for your opinion. Reading about peoples different views on things is really what makes this forum so interesting.


----------



## julia.pa

jayeoh said:


> What a fun post!
> 
> Below is a photo I posted on my Instagram page of my drummed Nano and another photo (bag to the left) with my liege Trapeze in size small.
> 
> View attachment 4221855
> View attachment 4221857



how are you liking your trapeze? any regrets? i‘m thinking of adding one to my collection but i‘m hearing mixed reviews


----------



## jayeoh

julia.pa said:


> how are you liking your trapeze? any regrets? i‘m thinking of adding one to my collection but i‘m hearing mixed reviews


At first I loved it and now I see it as dated. It's also wide and a bit bulky for my frame (I'm 5'3) and I have to be careful not to hit anyone with it. It holds a ton, but I have other bags that hold a ton too. I'm also trying to minimize my handbag collection and this is one of the handbags I'm torn about whether to sell or not, but every time I see the bag pop up on my instagram feed I'm reminded how gorgeous it is.


----------



## julia.pa

jayeoh said:


> At first I loved it and now I see it as dated. It's also wide and a bit bulky for my frame (I'm 5'3) and I have to be careful not to hit anyone with it. It holds a ton, but I have other bags that hold a ton too. I'm also trying to minimize my handbag collection and this is one of the handbags I'm torn about whether to sell or not, but every time I see the bag pop up on my instagram feed I'm reminded how gorgeous it is.



Yeah it looks absolutely beautiful in all the pictures I‘ve seen online!!! But as you said, it‘s a bit bulky and people said it pops open completely if you don‘t keep it zipped and then open the clasp.. I just really want to add another Céline to my collection but I want it to be practical too


----------



## jayeoh

julia.pa said:


> Yeah it looks absolutely beautiful in all the pictures I‘ve seen online!!! But as you said, it‘s a bit bulky and people said it pops open completely if you don‘t keep it zipped and then open the clasp.. I just really want to add another Céline to my collection but I want it to be practical too


It does pop open. It's a beautiful, but not very practical bag.


----------



## Ines77

This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks


----------



## coolmelondew

Ines77 said:


> This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks
> View attachment 4225265
> View attachment 4225266


 
I think the nano looks more proportionate on you! And also you already have several mid-sized bags so it might be useful to consider adding bags of other sizes


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Ines77 said:


> This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks
> View attachment 4225265
> View attachment 4225266


Fab collection! I think smaller size looks just right


----------



## Ines77

coolmelondew said:


> I think the nano looks more proportionate on you! And also you already have several mid-sized bags so it might be useful to consider adding bags of other sizes



Yes, in the picture nano looks better, but IRL it looks too small. I am going to try them again and maybe I change my mind[emoji3] thanks


----------



## Miss World

Ines77 said:


> This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks
> View attachment 4225265
> View attachment 4225266


It seems like you like big bags or good size medium bags based on your collection. I think get the Micro belt instead of the Nano, mini bag trend is starting to fade.


----------



## julia.pa

Ines77 said:


> Yes, in the picture nano looks better, but IRL it looks too small. I am going to try them again and maybe I change my mind[emoji3] thanks



I‘m 5‘7 and I prefer the Nano on me.. you said you are petite so if the Nano doesn‘t look too small on someone who is 5‘7 .. I don‘t see how it could look too small on a petite person


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks
> View attachment 4225265
> View attachment 4225266



You seem to have enough medium/large size bags and can’t go wrong with a nano belt. Because I have similar bags to you when I get a really small one I also think oh that’s tiny - I said the same last week when I got my nano belt but now I’m used to it. 

The nano fits more than I carry by way of essentials and there are times I’m so grateful I am carrying a small, light bag. I would have to respectfully disagree that the nano belt falls under the category of the current trend of mini bags, its capacity and size  aren’t that small unless sat next to a cabas for example. 

The micro has the back pocket which I find non functional and that’s the only advantage but I think the nano looks better crossbody than the micro whatever height you are.


----------



## Ines77

You are right! I am use to carrying a bigger bag and always having extra space. I definitely need to add a smaller bag to my collection, but I think the belt bag looks nicer in a bigger size. I will try them both hopefully today and try to make a decision [emoji3]


----------



## Ines77

Thank you ladies for your help[emoji3] at the end I decided to get the micro belt. I went to the store a few times, tried both and every time liked the micro more[emoji3] i also got the accordion card holder, couldn’t resist!


----------



## littleblackbag

Ines77 said:


> Thank you ladies for your help[emoji3] at the end I decided to get the micro belt. I went to the store a few times, tried both and every time liked the micro more[emoji3] i also got the accordion card holder, couldn’t resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230994


Beautiful bag, can't go wrong with the Micro in my opinion. I love mine and use it whenever I get the opportunity. Had mine nearly 2 months now. Haven't been this way with a new bag for years!


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> Thank you ladies for your help[emoji3] at the end I decided to get the micro belt. I went to the store a few times, tried both and every time liked the micro more[emoji3] i also got the accordion card holder, couldn’t resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230994



Congratulations and love the card holder too. Beautiful colours and when it comes to size sometimes you just have to go with what feels right


----------



## julia.pa

Ines77 said:


> This is my current Celine collection[emoji3] I will be adding one more tomorrow, grey belt bag. I am not sure of the size. I like the look of the micro belt better, but I think I need a smaller bag in my collection. Also I am petite and maybe the nano is better for me. What do you ladies think? Thanks
> View attachment 4225265
> View attachment 4225266



Please tell me everything about your Cabas Phantom! 
God this bag looks so gorgeous. I'm not even a tote girl (I don't carry a lot of things, I don't travel, I'm not a student that carries books and stuff.. so I have zero need for a tote plus now winter is upon us which means rainy days and a open tote is the last thing I want to carry) but these Cabas Phantom bags with the belt look absolutely stunning and cute when they are tied up


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> Please tell me everything about your Cabas Phantom!
> God this bag looks so gorgeous. I'm not even a tote girl (I don't carry a lot of things, I don't travel, I'm not a student that carries books and stuff.. so I have zero need for a tote plus now winter is upon us which means rainy days and a open tote is the last thing I want to carry) but these Cabas Phantom bags with the belt look absolutely stunning and cute when they are tied up



May I just butt in to say I carry mine sometimes with barely nothing inside - a mini pochette, a cardholder, a coin purse and my phone. Sometimes I add a scarf on top


----------



## Ines77

BlueCherry said:


> May I just butt in to say I carry mine sometimes with barely nothing inside - a mini pochette, a cardholder, a coin purse and my phone. Sometimes I add a scarf on top



This is exactly what I wanted to say! I don’t carry any books and large items. I always keep my samorga inside, because the cabas has better shape then. I love my cabas, it is so easy to use.


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to say! I don’t carry any books and large items. I always keep my samorga inside, because the cabas has better shape then. I love my cabas, it is so easy to use.


 
I often regret not getting a cabas in your colour too but that would be greedy


----------



## Ines77

BlueCherry said:


> I often regret not getting a cabas in your colour too but that would be greedy



And I regret not having a grey one[emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> And I regret not having a grey one[emoji3]





We can swap when we tire of our respective colours


----------



## julia.pa

BlueCherry said:


> May I just butt in to say I carry mine sometimes with barely nothing inside - a mini pochette, a cardholder, a coin purse and my phone. Sometimes I add a scarf on top



haha thank you! maybe i do need it


----------



## shahadimd

Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.


----------



## BlueCherry

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.



I can’t believe I’m going to say this because I positively adore grey but if I had my time again I’d have bought my mini belt in taupe not grey. I love the grey, don’t get me wrong, but there’s something really gorgeous about celine’s taupe. Both are great all year round neutrals. If you’re worried about colour transfer a coat or two or carbon pro works wonders.


----------



## eunaddict

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.



Taupe was right up there for me with Grey and Amazone this season - of course, I ended up with another color entirely because I couldn't make up my mind and the first batch that I saw were all sold within 2 days. 

Taupe. I think it's very versatile, SS to FW color.


----------



## Ines77

eunaddict said:


> Taupe was right up there for me with Grey and Amazone this season - of course, I ended up with another color entirely because I couldn't make up my mind and the first batch that I saw were all sold within 2 days.
> 
> Taupe. I think it's very versatile, SS to FW color.



What color dis you get?


----------



## julia.pa

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.



I have both because I loved both colours equally so I can‘t really help you with that haha but I‘d say the taupe in person pretty much looks exactly like it does on the online picture. Of course in direct sunlight it‘s going to appear lighter but in natural light it looks pretty much like the photos.




Here is a photo of mine in natural light on a sunny day and it‘s pretty much exactly that colour in person


----------



## pupee

My Celine bags collection


----------



## BlueCherry

pupee said:


> My Celine bags collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244619



Beautiful collection


----------



## coolmelondew

pupee said:


> My Celine bags collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244619


every bag is so beautiful


----------



## pupee

BlueCherry said:


> Beautiful collection





coolmelondew said:


> every bag is so beautiful



Thank you. on ban island now.


----------



## julia.pa

pupee said:


> My Celine bags collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244619



what's the colour of your nano belt?


----------



## pupee

julia.pa said:


> what's the colour of your nano belt?


Grey [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.


Impossible choice as both are STUNNING...i think it would be hard to go wrong either way but since you say you are afraid the taupe may be too light, that seems like the grey may have an edge (?) Best luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

pupee said:


> My Celine bags collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244619


Exquisite family!


----------



## Sterntalerli

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.


Taupe!


----------



## vannilicious

My very FIRST CELINE MICRO LUGGAGE... i know the colour is past season but.... is FLUORESCENT PINK!   Got it from Fashionphile  I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## calibaglover

pupee said:


> My Celine bags collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244619



Love your collection! What is the bag on the bottom? Thanks!


----------



## pupee

calibaglover said:


> Love your collection! What is the bag on the bottom? Thanks!



Hi! It is called Trotteur. It is discontinued, but there are some available (black, grey) in European cities like Paris & Milan or outlet stores (colored ones).


----------



## coolmelondew

carrying my Nano Belt


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> carrying my Nano Belt
> View attachment 4261194


 this bag gets me every time! Major swoonfest dear coolmelondew!


----------



## atelierforward

New to me striped solo pouch


----------



## Knicole

Shopping with my box today


----------



## coolmelondew

Can't help it, I'm obsessed


----------



## hawaiilei

I bought a vintage dresser and had it lacquered to match my Celine Amazone Box Bag. I’d been thinking about this color for a while, but have been obsessed since I bought the box bag.


----------



## missha

hawaiilei said:


> I bought a vintage dresser and had it lacquered to match my Celine Amazone Box Bag. I’d been thinking about this color for a while, but have been obsessed since I bought the box bag.


I can understand the obsession! I loveee my Amazone box too - the perfect neutral with a twist.


----------



## BlueCherry

hawaiilei said:


> I bought a vintage dresser and had it lacquered to match my Celine Amazone Box Bag. I’d been thinking about this color for a while, but have been obsessed since I bought the box bag.



This looks great. Amazone is stunning, I never managed to get anything in this colour sadly.


----------



## coolmelondew

Céline clutch on strap


----------



## doni

atelierforward said:


> New to me striped solo pouch
> View attachment 4261797


This is gorgeous!


----------



## SohviAnneli

This is the newest addition to my handbag collection, Celine nano belt bag! I love it


----------



## littleblackbag

coolmelondew said:


> Céline clutch on strap
> View attachment 4271856


I love this, you're so lucky to have one of these!


----------



## lepetitelook

Sharing my collection! 

Medium box bag in shiny black leather GHW
Small cabas phantom tote in black grained leather
Nano luggage tote in navy drummed calfskin GHW
Micro belt bag in ruby grained calfskin GHW
Larger sized seau sangle tote in black goatskin GHW
Small trio crossbody in Amazone lambskin GHW


----------



## sbuxaddict

lepetitelook said:


> Sharing my collection!
> 
> Medium box bag in shiny black leather GHW
> Small cabas phantom tote in black grained leather
> Nano luggage tote in navy drummed calfskin GHW
> Micro belt bag in ruby grained calfskin GHW
> Larger sized seau sangle tote in black goatskin GHW
> Small trio crossbody in Amazone lambskin GHW


I love your collection! So well balanced and the colors are absolutely stunning!


----------



## little_sister

Got the knot bracelet for my Xmas present. I am so torn if I should add a Mini belt bag to my collection. Do you guys know if belt bag will be discontinued or will carry on ?


----------



## little_sister

shahadimd said:


> Please help me decide, nano belt in dark grey or taupe?
> I love both of them but I can't decide. I haven't seen the taupe in person but I'm scared it's too light for my taste. I saw different pictures for this color and it looks different each time due to different lighting. The closest place to me is 1 and half driving so I'm about to place an order online.



Totally understand !!!!! I couldn’t decide between this two colors [emoji24] my heart goes for the taupe, but afraid of color transfer. But my logic goes to the grey seems more practical and not afraid of color transfer.


----------



## Castor

lepetitelook said:


> Sharing my collection!
> 
> Medium box bag in shiny black leather GHW
> Small cabas phantom tote in black grained leather
> Nano luggage tote in navy drummed calfskin GHW
> Micro belt bag in ruby grained calfskin GHW
> Larger sized seau sangle tote in black goatskin GHW
> Small trio crossbody in Amazone lambskin GHW


Gorgeous collection of hardworking classics.


----------



## Ines77

lepetitelook said:


> Sharing my collection!
> 
> Medium box bag in shiny black leather GHW
> Small cabas phantom tote in black grained leather
> Nano luggage tote in navy drummed calfskin GHW
> Micro belt bag in ruby grained calfskin GHW
> Larger sized seau sangle tote in black goatskin GHW
> Small trio crossbody in Amazone lambskin GHW


Stunning collection!


----------



## Ines77

My updated collection photo


----------



## Kendie26

Ines77 said:


> My updated collection photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285584


 EXQUISITE!!! Love EVERY single one of them!!!


----------



## Castor

Wonderful! What colour is the big bag?


----------



## Ines77

Castor said:


> Wonderful! What colour is the big bag?


It is slate color. I love this bag very much!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Just put this on hold and will pick it jö next week ❤️


----------



## coolmelondew

Switching out of my nano Belt bag to Box bag


----------



## Sterntalerli

I did pick it up!!! But due to snow and heavy rain I didn’t wear her :/ 

How do you guys keep them protected from rain/snow/humidity? Any ideas?


----------



## coolmelondew

Sterntalerli said:


> I did pick it up!!! But due to snow and heavy rain I didn’t wear her :/
> 
> How do you guys keep them protected from rain/snow/humidity? Any ideas?


I use Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray. works really well for me as my area rains more frequently than not, and I still wear my bags anyway (after a good spray!)


----------



## Sterntalerli

coolmelondew said:


> I use Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray. works really well for me as my area rains more frequently than not, and I still wear my bags anyway (after a good spray!)


thanks - i will try to get it


----------



## JaceTay

Small Celine Deep Red Python Classic Box[emoji41]


----------



## coolmelondew

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

coolmelondew said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4313620



You must be having one with that gorgeous company!


----------



## sharonwang

Out chilling ’n sipping Starbucks with my nano.


----------



## Sophia

Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!



Wow, this bag is beautiful!


----------



## Sterntalerli

At the car dealer today


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!


So stunningly beautiful it brings tears to my eyes!! Congrats on the hunt!! Great find


----------



## sbuxaddict

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!


This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sophia

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So stunningly beautiful it brings tears to my eyes!! Congrats on the hunt!! Great find



This made me smile! Thanks so much!


----------



## porpentine

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!



This bag is sooo great. It went completely under the radar. I’ve got to have one. Almost any colour is good for me ... black, tan, navy, etc.  If you know of any available for sale please let me know [emoji173]️[emoji178]


----------



## Lampuchadi

Here’s mine, the Seau Sangle in Terracotta Natural Calfskin. With my other favorites: Trotteur, Cabas Phantom, and Cube.


----------



## Pkac

Received my new (to me) large Trio today! Love it!!


----------



## uhrudzko

My new Celine Classic Box in Zinc. I am obsessed!


----------



## celineluver

uhrudzko said:


> My new Celine Classic Box in Zinc. I am obsessed!



Gorgeous, and we are bag twins!


----------



## random_person

That is a beauty!


----------



## uhrudzko

celineluver said:


> Gorgeous, and we are bag twins!


O sweet! The more the merrier )) Your bag looks amazing!


----------



## Nivahra

Beautiful Nano Belt in Frost on a frosty day [emoji178]


----------



## MAGJES

Nivahra said:


> Beautiful Nano Belt in Frost on a frosty day [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338215


That color is so elegant!  Stunning!


----------



## MAGJES

My Neutral Nanos

Black - Smooth Leather
Burgundy - Goatskin w/Smooth Trim 
Souris - Drummed Leather
White Goatskin w/Blue Suede Wings and Brown Smooth Trim.


----------



## MAGJES

My two POP color Nanos.
Coquelicot and indigo.....both drummed leather.


----------



## MAGJES

All together!


----------



## coolmelondew

MAGJES said:


> All together!


Love your collection, the burgundy in particular is stunning!


----------



## Tassenliefde

Does anybody know this bag? 
I would like to know the name of this model.
Thank you!


----------



## ashlie

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!



Omfg. This is beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## econer

My belated post for the medium classic in calfskin liégé in dark indigo


----------



## econer

Just brought this baby home today. Small cabas phabtom in natural calfskin. I am so in love!


----------



## eunaddict

econer said:


> Just brought this baby home today. Small cabas phabtom in natural calfskin. I am so in love!



Such a pretty bag! I love the contrast of the white stitches against the leather


----------



## Sophia

econer said:


> Just brought this baby home today. Small cabas phabtom in natural calfskin. I am so in love!



My favorite tote! I have this exact bag (but from 2013/2014), so glad Phoebe re-released it before her departure!


----------



## sweetpotayto

Sophia said:


> Took me 5 years to track this down! My Fall 2014 Boxy in Tan Vegetal Calfskin!


Omg she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sophia

sweetpotayto said:


> Omg she is BEAUTIFUL



Thanks so much dear!


----------



## Oceannya

econer said:


> My belated post for the medium classic in calfskin liégé in dark indigo


So gorgeous  ! I love the blue in any shade


----------



## econer

Oceannya said:


> So gorgeous  ! I love the blue in any shade


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## bagwathi




----------



## bagwathi

Here’s my 2nd Celine!


----------



## Sterntalerli

My new trio. With the old logo. Love it.


----------



## e7erlasting

Beautiful! The Trio is so cute in a bright colour


----------



## coolmelondew

Out and about with my nano Belt!


----------



## Soki

coolmelondew said:


> Out and about with my nano Belt!
> View attachment 4365889



Lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## ali74

My favs:


----------



## eimajiy

ali74 said:


> My favs:
> View attachment 4369320


Wow. Beautiful colors!


----------



## ali74

eimajiy said:


> Wow. Beautiful colors!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## BlueCherry

ali74 said:


> My favs:
> View attachment 4369320



Gosh I love you box bags, all 3 of them  and your 2.55 bags are really nice too. I’m an understated fan too


----------



## Argentina77

MAGJES said:


> All together!



Hello, Love all your bags! If you dont mind me asking which nano do you prefer? The smooth leather or drummed leather? I am looking to buy my first celine nano but i am not sure which leather i should go for.


----------



## MAGJES

Argentina77 said:


> Hello, Love all your bags! If you dont mind me asking which nano do you prefer? The smooth leather or drummed leather? I am looking to buy my first celine nano but i am not sure which leather i should go for.


Honestly I feel the smooth leather (although a little more scratch prone) holds it's shape .....the drummed leather bags tend to "relax" after a certain amount of use.  The BEST bags to keep their shape and to rarely show any relaxing or collapse in the structure are the goatskin bags.  My burgundy is goatskin....and the paperwhite tri-color nano.  I have a Goatskin Micro that stands up very straight still after 3 years.  I believe they made a taupe goatskin Nano. I'd love to find one of those. It would be a great neutral.

With all that said....my MOST used Nano is my Black......I love it.


----------



## Argentina77

MAGJES said:


> Honestly I feel the smooth leather (although a little more scratch prone) holds it's shape .....the drummed leather bags tend to "relax" after a certain amount of use.  The BEST bags to keep their shape and to rarely show any relaxing or collapse in the structure are the goatskin bags.  My burgundy is goatskin....and the paperwhite tri-color nano.  I have a Goatskin Micro that stands up very straight still after 3 years.  I believe they made a taupe goatskin Nano. I'd love to find one of those. It would be a great neutral.
> 
> With all that said....my MOST used Nano is my Black......I love it.



Thank you so much for replying! I have another question. If you happen to get scratches on your black nano do you do anything to them?


----------



## Mingming

Please allow me to share my Celine love story


----------



## Annine

Mingming said:


> View attachment 4386167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to share my Celine love story



Wow, such a beautiful collection!


----------



## heckp

MAGJES said:


> All together!


OMG  
Love your nano collection ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> All together!


Words fail to say how jealous i am of your glorious Nano family dear MAGJES!! Holy WOWZER


----------



## Kendie26

Mingming said:


> View attachment 4386167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to share my Celine love story


AMAZING!!! They are all total STUNNERS


----------



## heckp

I decided to get me a Nano luggage this year but kinda hesitated because I wanted one with old logo. I was lucky when I stumbled upon this and thanks to Sophia for authenticating it. Received it yesterday, as promised by the seller, it is in pristine condition.


----------



## Fally420

Brought my phantom bag to work yesterday. Still in love with it, but I carry it rarely due to its size and weight :/


----------



## tenKrat

Ink smooth calf Micro Luggage


----------



## lililvluv

My second box bag in Camel!


----------



## Sophia

lililvluv said:


> My second box bag in Camel!
> 
> View attachment 4399432
> View attachment 4399433


 Oh how the leather on the Black Classic has aged so beautifully!


----------



## Rashmi

Carrying the Belt bag in Dune to DC


----------



## Rashmi

Belt bag in Dune going to DC


----------



## Kendie26

heckp said:


> View attachment 4394217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to get me a Nano luggage this year but kinda hesitated because I wanted one with old logo. I was lucky when I stumbled upon this and thanks to Sophia for authenticating it. Received it yesterday, as promised by the seller, it is in pristine condition.


Happiest Congrats....the bright blue nano’s always make me salivate


----------



## tangyuangege

My recent love Micro Belt bag in grey.


----------



## coolmelondew

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 4414769
> 
> My recent love Micro Belt bag in grey.


 so classic, so chic!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Micro belt bag sitting pretty ❤️


----------



## Pandamama

I’m new here but have been following the Celine forum for awhile now. I haven’t seen anyone posting about the Box in Teck natural calfskin so I thought I’d share my recent purchase! 

I thought I was set on a black Box until I saw this color. It’s haunted me for months since I first saw it while visiting Tokyo in March. As soon as my bonus was within sight I just caved and got it at my local boutique in NYC.

It’s new logo but I can live with that as the logo isn’t visible unless you open it


----------



## sbuxaddict

Pandamama said:


> I’m new here but have been following the Celine forum for awhile now. I haven’t seen anyone posting about the Box in Teck natural calfskin so I thought I’d share my recent purchase!
> 
> I thought I was set on a black Box until I saw this color. It’s haunted me for months since I first saw it while visiting Tokyo in March. As soon as my bonus was within sight I just caved and got it at my local boutique in NYC.
> 
> It’s new logo but I can live with that as the logo isn’t visible unless you open it


Omg what an amazing color!!!


----------



## Pandamama

sbuxaddict said:


> Omg what an amazing color!!!



Yes it’s beautiful and very versatile too! It seems to be a fairly hard color to track down which makes it extra special and unique [emoji4] I still do want a black box someday!

Here it is next to the black and camel:



And with the black:


----------



## lornadel

tenKrat said:


> Ink smooth calf Micro Luggage
> View attachment 4397988



How old is your bag? I’m thinking of getting one exactly like yours and I’m wondering how it’s holding up it’s shape/structure? Is the smooth leather difficult to protect or too easy to scratch? Pls advise! I can’t decide between a smooth or drummed leather [emoji27]


----------



## tenKrat

lornadel said:


> How old is your bag? I’m thinking of getting one exactly like yours and I’m wondering how it’s holding up it’s shape/structure? Is the smooth leather difficult to protect or too easy to scratch? Pls advise! I can’t decide between a smooth or drummed leather [emoji27]


My bag is 3 years old.  I don't use it as much as I should.  If I did, the bag would probably have more scratches.  I'm okay with smooth leather because I'm not hard on my bags to begin with.  As for the bag's shape, it has held up pretty well.  But I think over time and MORE USE, the shape would inevitably soften; it's just the nature of smooth calf leather.  You should look at the Clubhouse photos to see how other smooth calf leather Luggages have fared.

If you're worried about getting scratches on your bag and you prefer a pristine look, then I would suggest the drummed leather.  I would have probably chosen a drummed leather if it had been available, but I went with the smooth leather because I wanted the Ink color.  

Just go with your gut feeling.  Mine always steers me to the right decision.


----------



## babyskyblue

Mingming said:


> View attachment 4386167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to share my Celine love story



Beautiful collection!  Drooling over all the "Boxes".


----------



## raspberrypink

Out with my C bag today! 
Happy Mother's Day to all you gorgeous mummies !


----------



## Pandamama

My Celine bag family, as of last December . I have since gotten the natural calfskin Cabas phantom, the natural calfskin classic box, a small vertical cabas, and an early edition Trotteur from eBay . 

I tell myself that these are all an investment for a lifetime, as I don’t know if I’ll ever like another brand’s bags as much as Phoebe’s Celine.


----------



## coolmelondew

Running errands with the Wallet on Strap


----------



## coolmelondew

Another day, another Céline


----------



## KathleenParreno

help! my husband surprised me with this bag. He got it from a friend who says she got it from a friend from Paris. This is my celine bag and I can’t distunguish real from fake. hope you can help me


----------



## BlueCherry

Not my arm


----------



## Stacey D

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4439479
> 
> 
> Not my arm


Gorgeous bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Stacey D said:


> Gorgeous bag.



Thank you


----------



## Manda_94

KathleenParreno said:


> help! my husband surprised me with this bag. He got it from a friend who says she got it from a friend from Paris. This is my celine bag and I can’t distunguish real from fake. hope you can help me


You will have better luck with posting your pics in the "Authenticate my Celiine" forum (: Sophia was able to authenticate mine within 24 hours. Here is a link..https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-celine.884802/


----------



## QueenK878

MAGJES said:


> My Neutral Nanos
> 
> Black - Smooth Leather
> Burgundy - Goatskin w/Smooth Trim
> Souris - Drummed Leather
> White Goatskin w/Blue Suede Wings and Brown Smooth Trim.




OMG I was questioning whether it would be weird if I got a third Celine Nano, as I have the Philo designs in the Black (Silver Hardware) and Grey Blue (Gold hardware). I went into the London Mount Street branch today and saw the most gorgeous jade green/mint green/pistachio colour type Celine nano and talked myself out of it as I thought having a third bag in this style maybe overboard. It's now online and I attached a photo which doesn't do it justice. Please advise if I should add a third lol


----------



## hokatie

QueenK878 said:


> OMG I was questioning whether it would be weird if I got a third Celine Nano, as I have the Philo designs in the Black (Silver Hardware) and Grey Blue (Gold hardware). I went into the London Mount Street branch today and saw the most gorgeous jade green/mint green/pistachio colour type Celine nano and talked myself out of it as I thought having a third bag in this style maybe overboard. It's now online and I attached a photo which doesn't do it justice. Please advise if I should add a third lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452354


Yes, this color is lovely ❤️.


----------



## coolmelondew

QueenK878 said:


> OMG I was questioning whether it would be weird if I got a third Celine Nano, as I have the Philo designs in the Black (Silver Hardware) and Grey Blue (Gold hardware). I went into the London Mount Street branch today and saw the most gorgeous jade green/mint green/pistachio colour type Celine nano and talked myself out of it as I thought having a third bag in this style maybe overboard. It's now online and I attached a photo which doesn't do it justice. Please advise if I should add a third lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452354


Absolutely! This colour is so unique


----------



## Pandamama

QueenK878 said:


> OMG I was questioning whether it would be weird if I got a third Celine Nano, as I have the Philo designs in the Black (Silver Hardware) and Grey Blue (Gold hardware). I went into the London Mount Street branch today and saw the most gorgeous jade green/mint green/pistachio colour type Celine nano and talked myself out of it as I thought having a third bag in this style maybe overboard. It's now online and I attached a photo which doesn't do it justice. Please advise if I should add a third lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452354


I agree it’s a beautiful color!! I love gray-greens—now I’m tempted too!


----------



## randr21

QueenK878 said:


> OMG I was questioning whether it would be weird if I got a third Celine Nano, as I have the Philo designs in the Black (Silver Hardware) and Grey Blue (Gold hardware). I went into the London Mount Street branch today and saw the most gorgeous jade green/mint green/pistachio colour type Celine nano and talked myself out of it as I thought having a third bag in this style maybe overboard. It's now online and I attached a photo which doesn't do it justice. Please advise if I should add a third lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452354



Nothing wrong w buying multiples if you really love a style and it just works.


----------



## Jeanlindsay27

Hi guys who bought celine belt bag lately I am curious whether the white card celine belt now like this? Or is this card fake? As I never seen like this before. This card came with my NEW celine nano belt logo bought from reseller not boutique. Thank you.


----------



## QueenK878

Jeanlindsay27 said:


> Hi guys who bought celine belt bag lately I am curious whether the white card celine belt now like this? Or is this card fake? As I never seen like this before. This card came with my NEW celine nano belt logo bought from reseller not boutique. Thank you.



Not too sure, you could always go in store and have them look, just say you got it as a present and want to confirm it's authenticity, or any other excuse. My experience with Celine has been good and wouldn't care about checking for you. Or if you post this in the ...authenticate this Celine thread. If someone else can direct you to this, that's be great...I've seen it mentioned in this thread before.


----------



## Jeanlindsay27

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 4414769
> 
> My recent love Micro Belt bag in grey.


Hi dear may i ask you whether your celine is NEW version model as the dust bag is black. Could you please share the white tag that came along with the bag? Thank you.


----------



## hokatie

Jeanlindsay27 said:


> Hi guys who bought celine belt bag lately I am curious whether the white card celine belt now like this? Or is this card fake? As I never seen like this before. This card came with my NEW celine nano belt logo bought from reseller not boutique. Thank you.


I just bought mine from the online and have the same card likes you.


----------



## Jeanlindsay27

hokatie said:


> I just bought mine from the online and have the same card likes you.


Yay finally at last find someone like mine. From where did you buy it? Is it trusted online seller like reebonz etc? Mine got from reseller. Do you mind sharing the datecode of the bag? And the behind card? Mine like this. Thank you!


----------



## fashmash

Céline Cabas Phantom in natural leather light camel
a real seductive ravishing beaut!! LOVE this pre-loved!


----------



## dmcleung

I was thinking of getting a taupe mini belt bag, but am worried it’s a poor investment if not an “old Céline”.  Would this be shunned by bag aficionados and suffer low resale value?  Thx!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

dmcleung said:


> I was thinking of getting a taupe mini belt bag, but am worried it’s a poor investment if not an “old Céline”.  Would this be shunned by bag aficionados and suffer low resale value?  Thx!


i just got a mini belt in light taupe!  i saw a few youtube reviews and believe it will be a great work bag!
having said that, i got it preloved in new unused condition for the same reason that i fear low resale value.


----------



## paraty12

what do u think of this Color? Just got this recently, but not too sure if I like this color and if I should keep it.


----------



## paraty12

what do u think of this Color? Just got this recently, but not too sure if I like this color.


----------



## hokatie

paraty12 said:


> what do u think of this Color? Just got this recently, but not too sure if I like this color and if I should keep it.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

It's really pretty, like a dusty rose color?


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Just received my first Mini belt bag. Was intending to use it for work but to be honest it looks huge !


----------



## hokatie

skinnyepicurean said:


> Just received my first Mini belt bag. Was intending to use it for work but to be honest it looks huge !


Yes, honestly it looks big on you but I guess you can put a lot of things in for work bag .


----------



## BBcity

skinnyepicurean said:


> Just received my first Mini belt bag. Was intending to use it for work but to be honest it looks huge !


Is this from the post- phoebe collection? If so how is the leather/ quality?


----------



## skinnyepicurean

BBcity said:


> Is this from the post- phoebe collection? If so how is the leather/ quality?


This is a preloved old Celine. Sorry can’t comment!


----------



## Pandamama

paraty12 said:


> what do u think of this Color? Just got this recently, but not too sure if I like this color and if I should keep it.


It looks quite pretty! I personally prefer the smoother box calf to liege calf but nonetheless a wearable and pretty color!


----------



## TheresaK

Got my first Celine bag (light taupe mini belt bag, Hedi collection) last week. Today is the first day I carry it out. Here are a few photos under different lighting. 
The buckle is so much easier to use than I expected. I have to say I am loving it more as I started to use it!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sterntalerli

paraty12 said:


> what do u think of this Color? Just got this recently, but not too sure if I like this color and if I should keep it.


Love this color. What’s the name?


----------



## Kobiang

Regretted not getting this big bag bucket in charcoal. I ended up ordering the black colour from reebonz as I have discount from there. But when the bag arrived, I feel that black just seem too plain. Personally feel that celine always do grey and taupe/beige colour best. However it will not be worth it if I sell the black one now, and buy back the charcoal (not sure if it is Ard any more). Really love the celine from Phoebe times. The big bag bucket nano in Amazon is great too but it looks too small on me.


----------



## Kobiang

Kobiang said:


> Regretted not getting this big bag bucket in charcoal. I ended up ordering the black colour from reebonz as I have discount from there. But when the bag arrived, I feel that black just seem too plain. Personally feel that celine always do grey and taupe/beige colour best. However it will not be worth it if I sell the black one now, and buy back the charcoal (not sure if it is Ard any more). Really love the celine from Phoebe times. The big bag bucket nano in Amazon is great too but it looks too small on me.



Also posted the cabas phantom which I have bought that day. I have yet to use it since, as it is a bit heavy, and would be afraid to use it as work bag since it is a bigger brand. Anybody also suffer from colleagues recognising the bags you are carrying ? Really love the big bag in Amazon, however since I am not looking for work bag, it will be too big for normal day going out use. Also love the big bag in grey (it have the feel of Hermes bag) but it keeps slipping off my shoulder, so have to give it a pass too. Really love the celine family captured in the photo. I owned the sangle and cabas phantom from the pic, however seldom use them.


----------



## hokatie

Beauty and the rock


----------



## lyxxx035

hokatie said:


> Beauty and the rock


Is this a micro or mini? Love the color!


----------



## hokatie

lyxxx035 said:


> Is this a micro or mini? Love the color!


Thanks! It’s Nano actually.


----------



## wheihk

hokatie said:


> Thanks! It’s Nano actually.


Love nano size!


----------



## hokatie

wheihk said:


> Love nano size!


Me too ❤️. I think the nano is good for daily use.


----------



## Kobiang

hokatie said:


> Beauty and the rock


What colour is this ? It is indeed a beauty !


----------



## hokatie

Kobiang said:


> What colour is this ? It is indeed a beauty !


Thank you! It’s light taupe.


----------



## coolmelondew

out with Céline clutch on strap


----------



## Sophia

My Large Big Bag in Tan Bare Calfskin.

Never released, but a stunning 'Made to Order' bag that my mother placed at a VIP presentation last year in Paris.


----------



## Sophia

Big Bag Bucket in Tan Bare Calfskin. 

Same beautiful leather - haven't gotten around to using this one and am considering selling it!


----------



## Sophia

To continue with my Tan Natural Bare Leather Obesession - here's my Medium Classic in Tan Natural Calfskin


----------



## coolmelondew

ma beauté


----------



## econer

My medium classic in navy blue


----------



## smallsinger

My very first Céline - Sangle in chestnut color, suede.


----------



## ohmisseevee

hokatie said:


> Beauty and the rock



The Nano Belt bag is so cute - what a great size. I love how you accessorized with the scarf! May I ask how you tied it? Does it come off easily?


----------



## hokatie

ohmisseevee said:


> The Nano Belt bag is so cute - what a great size. I love how you accessorized with the scarf! May I ask how you tied it? Does it come off easily?


Thank you for liking it! I learned how to tie a twilly on YouTube. I watched a few videos and did it with my bag. It’s very easy to do. It hasn’t come off yet since I tied it couple months ago.


----------



## coolmelondew

loving the light on the Box bag


----------



## larhot

Adding my box in beauty and chaos


----------



## chicanerie

larhot said:


> Adding my box in beauty and chaos
> View attachment 4573078


Beautiful... new? Old (old logo)? Is the colour Amazone? And which leather?


----------



## larhot

chicanerie said:


> Beautiful... new? Old (old logo)? Is the colour Amazone? And which leather?


Thank you, it’s Old Céline from 2016 in Color Sea with black glazing (not deep sea) and in goatskin. The deep structure of this goatskin is really beautiful, you might see it better here Céline BOX BAG reference thread


----------



## coolmelondew

happy weekend everyone!


----------



## More bags

Sophia said:


> To continue with my Tan Natural Bare Leather Obesession - here's my Medium Classic in Tan Natural Calfskin


----------



## Sophia

My 2014 Twisted in Tan Natural Calfskin


----------



## handbagmaven7

my new micro belt bag in navy. my first Celine!


----------



## absolutshopper

Just wanna share my first Celine box bag. Colour is Slate Blue and size is Medium. In love!


----------



## lyxxx035

By some stroke of luck, I was able to get the Mini Belt Bag in Navy Blue! This combo was not available on the US website (France and other int'l sites only) so I was starting to settle on grey or getting the navy in the Micro size. It must have been meant to be as my Nordstrom was having a Celine pop-up (Celine isn't carried in MN normally) and they had the exact bag I was looking for. I figured it was a sign and scooped it right up. The color is a lot more striking in person.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Purchased the Medium Cabas Phantom Tote several months back for work & absolutely adore it
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I was even more excited when I got home and realized it featured the old logo:


----------



## rockyroc19

Did a video on my Celine Nano in smooth black leather today!


----------



## Retroflowers

Me with my new celine mini belt bag in light taupe! 

quite worried about it looking too big on my frame, but with the right outfits I think it looks pretty chic!


----------



## Retroflowers

Adding another photo of my Mini belt bag with my Micro luggage in Midnight Navy/ Ink. 

These are the only two designer bags I own currently (sold off a YSL), and might be like that for a little while!


----------



## Minie26

Retroflowers said:


> View attachment 4626492
> 
> 
> Adding another photo of my Mini belt bag with my Micro luggage in Midnight Navy/ Ink.
> 
> These are the only two designer bags I own currently (sold off a YSL), and might be like that for a little while!


Hi is your Belt bag in Light Taupe? Do you think the color is more yellowish or greyish?


----------



## Minie26

commonvert said:


> Finally got my first Celine ❤️✨✌ I am in love and it's the perfect day bag.


Hi is the color grey or light taupe?


----------



## Retroflowers

Minie26 said:


> Hi is your Belt bag in Light Taupe? Do you think the color is more yellowish or greyish?



It has a more yellowish undertone!  but not to the point where it looks overly-yellowish. I think Celine nails their neutral tones!


----------



## Minie26

Retroflowers said:


> It has a more yellowish undertone!  but not to the point where it looks overly-yellowish. I think Celine nails their neutral tones!


Thanks i can't decide between light taupe or black micro belt.
Have you seen Luggage bag in Dune? Is the color similar? Light taupe and dune?


----------



## Minie26

Retroflowers said:


> It has a more yellowish undertone!  but not to the point where it looks overly-yellowish. I think Celine nails their neutral tones!


Hi again
Do you think the light taupe color looks like this in real life?


----------



## Retroflowers

Minie26 said:


> Thanks i can't decide between light taupe or black micro belt.
> Have you seen Luggage bag in Dune? Is the color similar? Light taupe and dune?



I have read somewhere that they are almost identical, but dune appears a little more grey than the light taupe!


----------



## Minie26

Retroflowers said:


> I have read somewhere that they are almost identical, but dune appears a little more grey than the light taupe!


Do you think the light taupe color looks like this in real life?


----------



## Sferics

celinestorm said:


> Just got my dream bag of all time, in a colour I'm obsessed with that I didn't even know the bag existed in!!  Classic box in liege - the colour is pastel green (think it's from SS18 - got it from a consignment site).
> 
> I'm not a huge designer handbag person and very rarely even see designs I like - but I have always loved the classic box.  I told myself I'd only ever buy it if i could get it VAT-free on a trip to Europe... but I recently found this brand new, on sale for what it would have cost duty free in the EU.  Aaand it's in this celadon colour which I love so much...  So I went for it!  I am so in love with it, omg it smells so yummy too...
> 
> View attachment 4172317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172318
> 
> 
> Ahhh look at that yummy liege texture and the beautiful insides...
> 
> View attachment 4172319


This is my dreambag 
Are you still happy with it? I guess you have to baby it as the colour is so delicate?


----------



## econer

Still loving my sailor bag in brick natural calfskin


----------



## Retroflowers

Minie26 said:


> Do you think the light taupe color looks like this in real life?


Yes, but in warmer lighting it will appear more yellow!

But yes, mine looks like that colour in natural lighting.


----------



## Minie26

Retroflowers said:


> Yes, but in warmer lighting it will appear more yellow!
> 
> But yes, mine looks like that colour in natural lighting.



oh my that is gorgeous!!! I love the color in that above picture.

Under different lighting, is the Yellow looks like this?


----------



## BBcity

Minie26 said:


> oh my that is gorgeous!!! I love the color in that above picture.
> 
> Under different lighting, is the Yellow looks like this?
> View attachment 4629572


Yes the Light Taupe is a chameleon color- sometimes it looks like a warm taupe and under different lighting it looks more yellow like the picture.


----------



## Minie26

BBcity said:


> Yes the Light Taupe is a chameleon color- sometimes it looks like a warm taupe and under different lighting it looks more yellow like the picture.


Thanks for letting me know!! You are so great!
I can’t wait to get this bag..


----------



## BBcity

Minie26 said:


> Thanks for letting me know!! You are so great!
> I can’t wait to get this bag..


I think the neutrals that change like that are the most interesting. They look different depending on what colors you pair with. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Minie26

BBcity said:


> I think the neutrals that change like that are the most interesting. They look different depending on what colors you pair with. Post pics when you get it!


That’s amazing! Yes i will definitely post some pics once i get it.  thank you


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> Hi, I fell a little bit in love recently with the trapeze...do you guys think the style is kinda classic now or do you think it is dated?



Nobody answered in the trapeze thread and I guess I could take this as an answer, right?  
So yes I am super late with this style you all have seen a thousand times...but I am so exited about the medium I received today just in time for my birthday!


----------



## eunaddict

Sferics said:


> Nobody answered in the trapeze thread and I guess I could take this as an answer, right?
> So yes I am super late with this style you all have seen a thousand times...but I am so exited about the medium I received today just in time for my birthday!
> 
> View attachment 4630255



Happy Birthday!! 

Black bags are classic! Congrats!


----------



## Sferics

eunaddict said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Black bags are classic! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sferics said:


> Nobody answered in the trapeze thread and I guess I could take this as an answer, right?
> So yes I am super late with this style you all have seen a thousand times...but I am so exited about the medium I received today just in time for my birthday!
> 
> View attachment 4630255



I’m not subscribed to the trapeze thread but I ignore the “classics” comments completely. I have a petrol blue trapeze in small size, it was a thoughtful gift from my ex husband (and still my best friend) who knew I loved that colour. Nothing will stop me using it and the sentimental value makes me smile every time I see it. 

I love seeing people carry older or discontinued styles rather than the ubiquitous classics, it screams “I’m confident about my own style, don’t care what others think and appreciate quality bags”. 

Enjoy your beautiful trapeze


----------



## BlueCherry

@Sferics oops  I totally forgot your birthday. Best wishes on your special day


----------



## Sferics

BlueCherry said:


> @Sferics oops  I totally forgot your birthday. Best wishes on your special day


Thank you so much ! 
I like what you wrote and of course the story behind as I have a best friend ex, too


----------



## chicanerie

BlueCherry said:


> I’m not subscribed to the trapeze thread but I ignore the “classics” comments completely. I have a petrol blue trapeze in small size, it was a thoughtful gift from my ex husband (and still my best friend) who knew I loved that colour. Nothing will stop me using it and the sentimental value makes me smile every time I see it.
> 
> I love seeing people carry older or discontinued styles rather than the ubiquitous classics, it screams “I’m confident about my own style, don’t care what others think and appreciate quality bags”.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful trapeze


Multiple thumbs up on your comment


----------



## Carrelover

My only Celine left. 
As you can tell from her shape, she got lots of action in my bags rotation


----------



## maire

JaceTay said:


> Small Celine Deep Red Python Classic Box[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4312896


----------



## Rockstud

Totally impulse-purchased this one, but I just love their light khaki colour...it's such a gorgeous avocado green and oh so neutral!


----------



## Miss World

Rockstud said:


> Totally impulse-purchased this one, but I just love their light khaki colour...it's such a gorgeous avocado green and oh so neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650430


One of my favourite new colours. I absolutely love it.


----------



## coolmelondew

running errands with the wallet on strap


----------



## coolmelondew

having an early start to the weekend with box bag (photo inspired by @Rockstud 's light khaki beauty above )


----------



## Miss World

coolmelondew said:


> having an early start to the weekend with box bag (photo inspired by @Rockstud 's light khaki beauty above )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653765


Is this black or a slightly different colour? Gorgeous Classic Box bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

Miss World said:


> Is this black or a slightly different colour? Gorgeous Classic Box bag!


this is in black. i suppose the lighting gave the bag a slightly different tone, but yes, still gorgeous


----------



## jackiecomebacky

Celine Micro Belt Bag in Vintage Pink with Dior High Priestess Tarot Off-White Mitzah Scarf


----------



## BlueCherry

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Micro Belt Bag in Vintage Pink with Dior High Priestess Tarot Off-White Mitzah Scarf



Beautiful colour and love the mitzah


----------



## IntheOcean

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Micro Belt Bag in Vintage Pink with Dior High Priestess Tarot Off-White Mitzah Scarf


Beautiful Belt and the Dior scarf wonderfully with this shade of pink!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

I guess it’s never too late for a Celine Nano! Found this baby on Depop, although it’s pretty scratched up I love the character it has. It feels like its been to war , a fashion war.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kny fortaleza said:


> View attachment 4674619
> 
> I guess it’s never too late for a Celine Nano! Found this baby on Depop, although it’s pretty scratched up I love the character it has. It feels like its been to war , a fashion war.


Pretty! Really nice shade of blue, IMO.


----------



## Kny fortaleza

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty! Really nice shade of blue, IMO.



Thank you! it’s an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## sbb2006

coolmelondew said:


> having an early start to the weekend with box bag (photo inspired by @Rockstud 's light khaki beauty above )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653765


I love my black celine box bag but I only used it once after it already got scratched in that one use!


----------



## coolmelondew

sbb2006 said:


> I love my black celine box bag but I only used it once after it already got scratched in that one use!


oh same! I just rubbed the scratch out gently. The process took a while but the scratch is not as visible anymore. See if it works for you?


----------



## sbb2006

coolmelondew said:


> oh same! I just rubbed the scratch out gently. The process took a while but the scratch is not as visible anymore. See if it works for you?


What did you use to rub the scratch out with? This is my first Celine and prior to this I have only owned Mulberry and Coach which do not scratch


----------



## BlueCherry

sbb2006 said:


> I love my black celine box bag but I only used it once after it already got scratched in that one use!





coolmelondew said:


> oh same! I just rubbed the scratch out gently. The process took a while but the scratch is not as visible anymore. See if it works for you?



I dropped mine on a gravel path and inadvertently kicked it along in the process. Quite a few scratches, I expected them and I just ignore them now as the bag is still beautiful.


----------



## Admiral

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Micro Belt Bag in Vintage Pink with Dior High Priestess Tarot Off-White Mitzah Scarf


 That bag is beautiful! When I look online it looks more pink. Is it more of a purple/pink in person?


----------



## sbb2006

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Micro Belt Bag in Vintage Pink with Dior High Priestess Tarot Off-White Mitzah Scarf


I wasn't a fan of the belt bag but now that I see that combo I am in love!


----------



## LI94

Celine Nano Luggage


----------



## Allexis

My 2 precious ❤️ Nano belt antique rose and Sangle small cloud (the colours are better in natural light, need to take a photo outside next time)


----------



## LVinCali

I’m so late to the game, but in love with these bags...  Bought a Trio last week and a Cabas Phantom this week.  I’ve been loving the Trio on my walks to the grocery store.  Still have the stuffing in my Cabas as I want to be 100% sure I should keep it- will look it over more this weekend. 

Love the leather on both.  Selling all my canvas and logo bags!


----------



## coolmelondew

LVinCali said:


> I’m so late to the game, but in love with these bags...  Bought a Trio last week and a Cabas Phantom this week.  I’ve been loving the Trio on my walks to the grocery store.  Still have the stuffing in my Cabas as I want to be 100% sure I should keep it- will look it over more this weekend.
> 
> Love the leather on both.  Selling all my canvas and logo bags!
> 
> View attachment 4720285
> View attachment 4720286


both bags are gorgeous!

incidentally, i didn't realise Celine had changed their box, i see a shallow bevel (is that the right word?) around the edges. looks classy


----------



## randr21

LVinCali said:


> I’m so late to the game, but in love with these bags...  Bought a Trio last week and a Cabas Phantom this week.  I’ve been loving the Trio on my walks to the grocery store.  Still have the stuffing in my Cabas as I want to be 100% sure I should keep it- will look it over more this weekend.
> 
> Love the leather on both.  Selling all my canvas and logo bags!
> 
> View attachment 4720285
> View attachment 4720286


I love my cabas tote so much I got the black in small & medium. Great choices on both bags.


----------



## LVinCali

randr21 said:


> I love my cabas tote so much I got the black in small & medium. Great choices on both bags.



Thanks! 

And I might end up like you- I am already eyeing the medium (small was smaller than I expected, more purse than tote too me) and I can stop kidding myself and looking at colors (love Celine greens and greys).  I’ll just end up with black like I always do.  

I ended up inspecting the cabas tote and it’s perfect- used it for picking up food today.  Not sure which I love more.


----------



## randr21

LVinCali said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I might end up like you- I am already eyeing the medium (small was smaller than I expected, more purse than tote too me) and I can stop kidding myself and looking at colors (love Celine greens and greys).  I’ll just end up with black like I always do.
> 
> I ended up inspecting the cabas tote and it’s perfect- used it for picking up food today.  Not sure which I love more.



that was my thought too. useful to have the different sizes, esp in black! medium is a nice generous size for if you need to lug around a lot or for short trip/airplane travel. full disclosure, i also have the small in taupe. just a really easy bag to use and tote is always practical instead of trendy.

i was eyeing the trio too, but for hands free ease I prefer belt bags, which I have way too many already.  that doesn't stop me from admiring yours.


----------



## coolmelondew

running errands with the Box bag


----------



## iqaganda

I am into vintage recently due to the current state we are in. Vintage are a more affordable way of satisfying my urge being a bagaholic. 

I found this in a very good condition and I am in love! I used to put myself off on buying the Boogie because it doesn’t have the shoulder strap but recently, I realized that I am more of a top handle girl! 

It was sitting in my closet for weeks now and I am taking it out with me today for a spin and I am in love!!! Perfect for the summer!


----------



## Laurine

Allexis said:


> My 2 precious ❤️ Nano belt antique rose and Sangle small cloud (the colours are better in natural light, need to take a photo outside next time)
> View attachment 4719673



They’re such eye candies  thanks for sharing!

I’ve been eyeing those two colours and would love to see more shots with natural lighting!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jackiecomebacky

Admiral said:


> That bag is beautiful! When I look online it looks more pink. Is it more of a purple/pink in person?



it is definitely pink and not purple-y, the lighting wasn't great in my photo.


----------



## coolmelondew

Enjoying a day out with matchy Céline vertical cabas bag and wallet


----------



## megisme4

Taking my ntm vertical cabas in lambskin for her first outing. Happy to have my first Phoebe piece


----------



## KG415

My new belt bag! I’m obsessed.


----------



## megisme4

I’ve been on the hunt for one of these for a while and luckily the stars aligned!


----------



## Christinaluvsbags

Hi I have a question regarding my Celine Nano belt bag. I bought it from Nordstrom, and the date code reads S-CU-3199. Does anyone know what this means, and where can I find out which factory it came from?


----------



## Cutiebag

My first classic box!! I’m so in love


----------



## reginaPhalange

My new Small Vertical Cabas tote in Navy, purchased last month for my birthday - absolutely adore it ♥️


----------



## dcheung

Brought my baby to work today. Best purchase from my Italy trip from 2018 - such a steal. ☺️


----------



## dcheung

My go to work bag! Got this sangle  preloved and I love it so much.


----------



## LL777

First time outing


----------



## Danstuh

Hi all!! 

I want to buy my first celine and wasnt sure where to post my question.  I've been reading that it's best to buy celine's pre-loved because they dont retain their value that well. I found this bag on fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-546482 - Should I get it this bag or wait for a better conditioned one, or buy new???
Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sharcee

Danstuh said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I want to buy my first celine and wasnt sure where to post my question.  I've been reading that it's best to buy celine's pre-loved because they dont retain their value that well. I found this bag on fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-546482 - Should I get it this bag or wait for a better conditioned one, or buy new???
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!



I think the main question of new vs. resell market is whether you want the Phoebe Philo version or if you're okay with the new design under Hedi Slimane. There are some differences with leather and also the accent aigu on top of the 'e' is not there anymore under Hedi. Fashionphile is pretty accurate in terms of their description so if they say it's in 'excellent' condition, usually, it looks brand new. Even their 'very good' condition bags look new to me. If that's the color that you wanted, you don't mind not getting a box with it, and you're not big on the 'store experience' then I'd say go for it! Just make sure to review the pictures closely. You can also call them for some more information if there are any questions you have that the description doesn't answer.


----------



## Danstuh

sharcee said:


> I think the main question of new vs. resell market is whether you want the Phoebe Philo version or if you're okay with the new design under Hedi Slimane. There are some differences with leather and also the accent aigu on top of the 'e' is not there anymore under Hedi. Fashionphile is pretty accurate in terms of their description so if they say it's in 'excellent' condition, usually, it looks brand new. Even their 'very good' condition bags look new to me. If that's the color that you wanted, you don't mind not getting a box with it, and you're not big on the 'store experience' then I'd say go for it! Just make sure to review the pictures closely. You can also call them for some more information if there are any questions you have that the description doesn't answer.


Wow thank you so much!! I definitely would prefer a phoebe version So I’m gonna go with it - THANK YOU For helping me decide


----------



## IntheOcean

My very first Celine!    Love at first sight. Bought it a week ago, switched into in right away, and have been carrying it since. It's the Asymmetrical bag.


----------



## LL777

A new addition to my small Celine collection


----------



## Mariambagaholic

My work bag for the week it’s perfect for work! small but fit a ton.


not related but does anyone wish they got their bag during the old logo or its just me


----------



## IntheOcean

LL777 said:


> A new addition to my small Celine collection
> 
> View attachment 4828611


Very pretty shade of blue! Congrats 


Mariambagaholic said:


> My work bag for the week it’s perfect for work! small but fit a ton.
> View attachment 4829255
> 
> not related but does anyone wish they got their bag during the old logo or its just me


I prefer the old Phoebe era logo, too. But the Luggage is still beautiful! And the gray color, especially with white stitching, really suits this silhouette


----------



## chinsumo

My new baby. In love.


----------



## dcheung

Mariambagaholic said:


> My work bag for the week it’s perfect for work! small but fit a ton.
> View attachment 4829255
> 
> not related but does anyone wish they got their bag during the old logo or its just me


Been wanting this nano in souris! Did you buy it brand new?


----------



## Mariambagaholic

dcheung said:


> Been wanting this nano in souris! Did you buy it brand new?



yes brand new (I got it last year). I don’t know why the logo looks faded in the pic but it’s not & the white marks on the right don’t look this visible in person.


----------



## IntheOcean

chinsumo said:


> My new baby. In love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829765


Gorgeous and classic! Congrats.


----------



## chinsumo

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous and classic! Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## jackiecomebacky

Celine Nano Luggage in Tan Calfskin and White Textile, I couldn't say no to this combo! Topped off with an Hermes Bolduc Au Carre Twilly. The twilly has been crucial during COVID with the need to sanitize and moisturize my hands without damaging this bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Nano Luggage in Tan Calfskin and White Textile, I couldn't say no to this combo! Topped off with an Hermes Bolduc Au Carre Twilly. The twilly has been crucial during COVID with the need to sanitize and moisturize my hands without damaging this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845415


Beautiful Luggage, congrats! Love it when the bag is made of two kinds of materials or textures.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Cute bag, and interesting that the logo isn't in gold/silver.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

LL777 said:


> First time outing
> 
> View attachment 4820559


Is this the light taupe?


----------



## jackiecomebacky

Thenewestgirl said:


> Cute bag, and interesting that the logo isn't in gold/silver.


Yea, I would have preferred if the logo was gold to match the hardware


----------



## Thenewestgirl

jackiecomebacky said:


> Yea, I would have preferred if the logo was gold to match the hardware


Ah, yeah, that would have tied it all together very nicely, but this way gives it a sort of toned down look which looks very stylish too.


----------



## LL777

Thenewestgirl said:


> Is this the light taupe?


Yes, it is


----------



## Liinuska

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Anthracite Mini Luggage in natural light.  I wanted to show how much it fits:  iPad, oversized sunglasses, reading glasses, wallet, large makeup bag, keys in main compartment and iPod, camera and mints in interior zipper compartment and Blackberry in the outside pocket.  The photos also show the salmon colored suede lining and how the bag snaps and unsnaps.  I love it!


Hi, how come I can’t see the pics. With all this feedback, I’m dying to see it


----------



## littleblackbag

LL777 said:


> A new addition to my small Celine collection
> 
> View attachment 4828611


What colour is this? Its gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKat65

Liinuska said:


> Hi, how come I can’t see the pics. With all this feedback, I’m dying to see it


Boy, this was almost 10 years ago, so I have no idea what happened to the pics.  I no longer have the bag, but it was an envelope in anthracite leather with coral suede lining.  I was one of the first to get one, which explains the feedback.


----------



## bernacular

Mariambagaholic said:


> My work bag for the week it’s perfect for work! small but fit a ton.
> View attachment 4829255
> 
> not related but does anyone wish they got their bag during the old logo or its just me



Yes!!!  I actually stopped buying celine because of the new logo. So now what I do, I travel to other countries to get “old” stock


----------



## chrstn

Hi,
I am thinking a about buying a pre-loved medium box bag. It‘s from the Hedi Slimame-era and I am having difficulties authenticating it because I am not familiar with the new features of the bag.
My question to those of you who have bought bags post Phoebe Philo brand new at the store: is this how the Made in Italy stamps look nowadays? I remember the font to be rather italic. Also does the buckle nowadays say Celine Paris instead of only Céline?

Thank you so much for your opinions!


----------



## wheihk

chrstn said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking a about buying a pre-loved medium box bag. It‘s from the Hedi Slimame-era and I am having difficulties authenticating it because I am not familiar with the new features of the bag.
> My question to those of you who have bought bags post Phoebe Philo brand new at the store: is this how the Made in Italy stamps look nowadays? I remember the font to be rather italic. Also does the buckle nowadays say Celine Paris instead of only Céline?
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 4853283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853284


Hi, mine has the same features as the bag in the pictures.


----------



## ninecherries

My new bag  Micro Luggage in Dune


----------



## dcheung

I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.


----------



## lyxxx035

dcheung said:


> I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857737


That blue is gorgeous! I think you absolutely made the right decision. Plus Souris has been around awhile so you can always get it in another bag style/size etc but this blue feels special.


----------



## IntheOcean

dcheung said:


> I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857737


Although personally I'd have chosen the Souris color, I don't think you made a mistake. If you really loved the Blue one and have multiple neutral- and beige-colored bags in your wardrobe, it seems like your outfits would benefit from a bag of a different color a lot more than if you went with the Souris. Even the outfit you're wearing in those pictures - that Blue color goes great with it.


----------



## winkzpinkz

My Celine Maillon Triomphe Bucket Bag in Natural Calfskin!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I just bought the Triumphe Canvas Small Drawstring with the Emerald Green Trim! I LOVE it. I've always been anti-canvas, anti-monogram kinda girl. But when I saw this... I fell in love!
	

		
			
		

		
	










The mod shots are on the longest setting for the strap


----------



## Dani779

My new beauty! I loved the Mini Vertical Cabas in natural/tan, but never bought it as I didn't think I would use it that much, due to the colour. Saw this in Black last week and new right away I was going to get it. Waited until it was in the store near me a few days later and bought it right away. I am sooo happy with it. it holds a lot more than expected.


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsSlocomb said:


> I just bought the Triumphe Canvas Small Drawstring with the Emerald Green Trim! I LOVE it. I've always been anti-canvas, anti-monogram kinda girl. But when I saw this... I fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866890
> View attachment 4866891
> View attachment 4866892
> View attachment 4866893
> View attachment 4866894
> View attachment 4866895
> View attachment 4866896
> View attachment 4866898
> 
> The mod shots are on the longest setting for the strap


Very pretty!  Love how this shade of green looks against the monogram.


----------



## CM SF

dcheung said:


> I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857737


Love the blue way more!
Do you know the name of this blue?


----------



## Louise26

loving my nano in vert d'eau. perfect spring/summer shade. first celine and i'm in love!


----------



## BlueCherry

dcheung said:


> I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857737



Absolutely love the blue! All of my bags are neutral and I consider blue to be a colour but still neutral


----------



## IntheOcean

Louise26 said:


> View attachment 4876494
> 
> loving my nano in vert d'eau. perfect spring/summer shade. first celine and i'm in love!


Pretty!  Congrats on your first Celine!


----------



## malbec_bleu

dcheung said:


> I wanted the souris color for the longest time, but then I saw this blue and I ended up going with it because I don’t have any color like it. It’s a beautiful blue that looks different under various lighting. I’m now thinking if I made the wrong decision?!?! Ahhh. I tend to be a boring person who sticks with the same colors - I have many bags in black/gray/taupe haha so hopefully this was not a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857737


I actually have this exact same bag and I just took it out a few months ago and wear it nearly every day! It's the perfect size, and the blue is muted so doesn't clash with outfits, tends to blend well.  I hope you love it too!


----------



## dcheung

nat_nour_nat said:


> I actually have this exact same bag and I just took it out a few months ago and wear it nearly every day! It's the perfect size, and the blue is muted so doesn't clash with outfits, tends to blend well.  I hope you love it too!



I’ve grown to love the color! It’s a different blue under various lightings so that’s what makes it quite unique - definitely a color that I don’t currently own in my closet. 



BlueCherry said:


> Absolutely love the blue! All of my bags are neutral and I consider blue to be a colour but still neutral



I love it too!! It goes with everything in my closet


----------



## coolmelondew

wearing the Céline vertical cabas bag. I love how light and roomy the bag is


----------



## Liinuska

Finally got the Celine “trio” I wanted!!! LOL Pun intended


----------



## Liinuska

winkzpinkz said:


> My Celine Maillon Triomphe Bucket Bag in Natural Calfskin!
> View attachment 4860784
> View attachment 4860786
> View attachment 4860787
> View attachment 4860788


Gorgeous


----------



## Liinuska

Sophia said:


> My Large Big Bag in Tan Bare Calfskin.
> 
> Never released, but a stunning 'Made to Order' bag that my mother placed at a VIP presentation last year in Paris.


Love


----------



## IntheOcean

Liinuska said:


> Finally got the Celine “trio” I wanted!!! LOL Pun intended
> 
> View attachment 4881878


Stunning collection!   LOVE this Classic, the way the hardware reflects the light!.. And the other two bags are gorgeous too, of course


----------



## Liinuska

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning collection!   LOVE this Classic, the way the hardware reflects the light!.. And the other two bags are gorgeous too, of course


Thanks!  I’m positively obsessed with them


----------



## muggles

My first Celine! I love it! A definite keeper!


----------



## Liinuska

Welcome


----------



## Venessa84

Belt companion last week


----------



## muggles

Liinuska said:


> Welcome


Thank you! Been around but never bought a Celine before! Now I’m hooked!


----------



## Liinuska

muggles said:


> Thank you! Been around but never bought a Celine before! Now I’m hooked!


I know how you feel. The styles are incredible


----------



## nerciako

hello, maybe someone has celine cabas phantom in colour light charchoal? I understood that it is new color for this model? what is the difference from colour grey and cloud? I saw colour grey and cloud in real life and grey looks like quite dark grey, and cloud is very light grey, maybe light charcoal is middle grey between grey and cloud? if someone has real photos of light charchoal color please sent! I cant decide which colour to choose. it is interesting if light charcoal is real grey or it has some other colour hints?


----------



## silver1995

jackiecomebacky said:


> Celine Nano Luggage in Tan Calfskin and White Textile, I couldn't say no to this combo! Topped off with an Hermes Bolduc Au Carre Twilly. The twilly has been crucial during COVID with the need to sanitize and moisturize my hands without damaging this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845415



Beautiful! I have the celine nano luggage in black drummed and it has quickly become my favorite bag! I love it so much that I'm considering purchasing another -- one for the summer/spring. I love this combo! Have you experienced any color transfer with this combo?


----------



## lyxxx035

Liinuska said:


> Finally got the Celine “trio” I wanted!!! LOL Pun intended
> 
> View attachment 4881878


All stunning but I’m dying over the Classic! Is it in lizard skin? And I assume it’s old Celine? I don’t currently own any exotics but lizard is likely what I would go for in the future. Your Classic is literally perfection! Also love the Belt Bag .


----------



## Liinuska

lyxxx035 said:


> All stunning but I’m dying over the Classic! Is it in lizard skin? And I assume it’s old Celine? I don’t currently own any exotics but lizard is likely what I would go for in the future. Your Classic is literally perfection! Also love the Belt Bag .


Thanks, so obsessed with them  It is indeed old Céline and in lizard.


----------



## lyxxx035

Liinuska said:


> Thanks, so obsessed with them  It is indeed old Céline and in lizard.


I forgot to ask what year your Classic bag is? Which boutique did you get it from?


----------



## Liinuska

lyxxx035 said:


> I forgot to ask what year your Classic bag is? Which boutique did you get it from?


It’s from 2016 and I bought it from another Céline lover in England Via Depop☺️


----------



## keirii

out real quick with petrol micro luggage


----------



## IntheOcean

keirii said:


> out real quick with petrol micro luggage


Beautiful bag in a very fitting setting!


----------



## keirii

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag in a very fitting setting!


Thank you ! ❤


----------



## vlambert82

Hello, I purchased the MINI VERTICAL CABAS CELINE IN TEXTILE WITH CELINE PRINT AND CALFSKIN from Gilt and I received the bag however it doesn't have a date code nor made in italy imprinted inside the bag. Do you guys think it's fake? Should I have authenticated? Not sure if Gilt is a trustworthy company after doing a google search.


----------



## togepihi

Saw this in store! This is the Nano Belt in Vert D'eau. What do you guys think of this color?


----------



## IntheOcean

togepihi said:


> Saw this in store! This is the Nano Belt in Vert D'eau. What do you guys think of this color?


I like it! Neutral, but not boring. Would be really nice for spring/summer.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

My christmas presents.


----------



## Ines77

Added this beauty to my collection! I already have a nano luggage and was shopping for a different bag but fell in love with this one
Is it crazy to have the same bag in two colors?


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> Added this beauty to my collection! I already have a nano luggage and was shopping for a different bag but fell in love with this one
> Is it crazy to have the same bag in two colors?



No 

I have 3 luggage bags, 2 cabas tote bags and several duplicates in other brands.


----------



## togepihi

Ines77 said:


> Added this beauty to my collection! I already have a nano luggage and was shopping for a different bag but fell in love with this one
> Is it crazy to have the same bag in two colors?



So pretty! What color is that?


----------



## Ines77

togepihi said:


> So pretty! What color is that?


This is pearl blue. It's very similiar to color mineral. I was choosing between them, but liked the pearl blue more because it is more grey. Also mineral has silver hardware, pearl blue has gold.


----------



## jmc3007

vlambert82 said:


> Hello, I purchased the MINI VERTICAL CABAS CELINE IN TEXTILE WITH CELINE PRINT AND CALFSKIN from Gilt and I received the bag however it doesn't have a date code nor made in italy imprinted inside the bag. Do you guys think it's fake? Should I have authenticated? Not sure if Gilt is a trustworthy company after doing a google search.


The serial tag is inside the zipper pocket, the Made in Italy imprint is on the leather portion. Absent of those things after actively looking for them, get it authenticated. Mine has all the markers


----------



## Sterntalerli

lovethe1urwith said:


> My christmas presents.
> View attachment 4938360


Love the wallet, is it Celine, too?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the wallet, is it Celine, too?


It is.


----------



## gracieng

My boxy collection


----------



## IntheOcean

gracieng said:


> My boxy collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947367


Very beautiful! Between the Classic and the black one (sorry, can't remember what it's called) which one would you say is the most practical - which one fits more and easier to open and close?


----------



## gracieng

IntheOcean said:


> Very beautiful! Between the Classic and the black one (sorry, can't remember what it's called) which one would you say is the most practical - which one fits more and easier to open and close?


The classic box is probably easier to open and close with the clasp, but the leather is stiffer overall (maybe because of age?).  The black vintage sulky fits more, because the bottom of the bag is flat whereas the classic box curves inwards (also due to the stiffness it doesn't have much give).  I've had problems with getting my hair caught in the buckles of the classic box as well haha


----------



## IntheOcean

gracieng said:


> The classic box is probably easier to open and close with the clasp, but the leather is stiffer overall (maybe because of age?).  The black vintage sulky fits more, because the bottom of the bag is flat whereas the classic box curves inwards (also due to the stiffness it doesn't have much give).  I've had problems with getting my hair caught in the buckles of the classic box as well haha


Thank you! Oh yes, the hair getting caught in the bag...


----------



## chubbybadass

Had to show these off. I'm so obsessed with them I can't handle it.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

My Celine Family


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 4955186
> 
> My Celine Family


Beautiful family!  Nice to see some green bags, it's not usually the color people gravitate towards.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful family!  Nice to see some green bags, it's not usually the color people gravitate towards.


I love green! I'm always on the lookout for more.  I have a green YSL Sac de jour and a green Chanel WOC


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsSlocomb said:


> I love green! I'm always on the lookout for more.  I have a green YSL Sac de jour and a green Chanel WOC


That's awesome!
Just saw your lovely Chanel WOC, do you mind posting a picture of the SdeJ in the YSL subforum? I mostly wear black and neutral colors, so my bags are mostly black and beige, but I think I'm seriously craving a green handbag.


----------



## BlueCherry

chubbybadass said:


> Had to show these off. I'm so obsessed with them I can't handle it.
> View attachment 4949865
> View attachment 4949866



Love those, I tried everywhere to get the navy/black combo but never managed to


----------



## Yuki85

chubbybadass said:


> Had to show these off. I'm so obsessed with them I can't handle it.
> View attachment 4949865
> View attachment 4949866


Love ❤️ your combos sooo much!!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

IntheOcean said:


> That's awesome!
> Just saw your lovely Chanel WOC, do you mind posting a picture of the SdeJ in the YSL subforum? I mostly wear black and neutral colors, so my bags are mostly black and beige, but I think I'm seriously craving a green handbag.


I put the pictures in the YSL SdJ forum


----------



## willowolive

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 4955186
> 
> My Celine Family


Oooo I’ve been eyeing the bucket in the triomphe canvas with the green trim.


----------



## chubbybadass

BlueCherry said:


> Love those, I tried everywhere to get the navy/black combo but never managed to


I just saw another navy and black version on The Real Real site if you want to check it out.


----------



## Allexis

My Nano Belt in arctic blue   - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-precious-bags-3.1038838/post-34283629


----------



## BlueCherry

chubbybadass said:


> I just saw another navy and black version on The Real Real site if you want to check it out.



Thanks but I wasn’t quick enough


----------



## Allexis

My Sangle small in cloud colour 






						My precious bags <3
					

My collection is small, but really precious to me :smile: :heart:  I will post photos of each bag every couple of days, as I would like to take a good photos and not to do it in a rush  Here is my Burberry small Banner, dusty rose colour :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Liinuska

chubbybadass said:


> Had to show these off. I'm so obsessed with them I can't handle it.
> View attachment 4949865
> View attachment 4949866


Fantastic colors!


----------



## Liinuska

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 4955186
> 
> My Celine Family


Love the green! I’m all black here but that one looks so chic


----------



## yushira

Mine. But planning to sell the red box and big bag now.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Has anyone seen this nano color in person
Desert rose
Im dying to see how this one looks


----------



## fashion16

MeBagaholic said:


> Has anyone seen this nano color in person
> Desert rose
> Im dying to see how this one looks


That color with gold HW is amazing


----------



## MeBagaholic

fashion16 said:


> That color with gold HW is amazing


I knowww i am trying to find it in real life pictures


----------



## Liinuska

yushira said:


> Mine. But planning to sell the red box and big bag now.
> View attachment 4982365


How come you’re selling?


----------



## yushira

Liinuska said:


> How come you’re selling?


Target to find a green box with lizard skin. Big bag because not use that frequently.


----------



## Liinuska

yushira said:


> Target to find a green box with lizard skin. Big bag because not use that frequently.


Ohh, I see. I have a black in lizard I’m positively obsessed with (pic 3 or 4 pages back) and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the green. Hope you share it with us here once you have it


----------



## gchandler5

New to me - Celine Edge in camel ponyhair and black leather


----------



## Liinuska

gchandler5 said:


> New to me - Celine Edge in camel ponyhair and black leather


So chic!


----------



## Fashion412

MeBagaholic said:


> Has anyone seen this nano color in person
> Desert rose
> Im dying to see how this one looks


I did see it and can take pictures when I stop by the mall again this weekend - it felt really pinky nude, and I was disappointed. BUT I need to take a second look because it has the potential to be the perfect nude every day spring/summer bag, especially if it's "louboutin nude" - matching their classic shoe color. I will follow up!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Fashion412 said:


> I did see it and can take pictures when I stop by the mall again this weekend - it felt really pinky nude, and I was disappointed. BUT I need to take a second look because it has the potential to be the perfect nude every day spring/summer bag, especially if it's "louboutin nude" - matching their classic shoe color. I will follow up!


Oh that gives me a great idea 
Thankyou i would love a real life pic


----------



## dioncherry

Hello. I’m new here. Would anyone have seen the belt bag nano in colour linen? I want a summer, pale bag and I’m unsure if the linen will work with white clothes or if it’s too yellow. I like the light taupe but have a very similar bag in that colour already and want something different. Like the pale pink too, but feel it may date too quickly and I am old  and pale pink seems a young colour. Thank you


----------



## Fashion412

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh that gives me a great idea
> Thankyou i would love a real life pic


I will follow up! Unfortunately where I live it has been raining ice so I haven’t been able to get out haha. Stay tuned!


----------



## Sterntalerli

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh that gives me a great idea
> Thankyou i would love a real life pic


I just received my Trio in desert Nude and LOVE the color. Can’t take pics the next days but will try to post one or two on the weekend if that helps.


----------



## vkz92

dioncherry said:


> Hello. I’m new here. Would anyone have seen the belt bag nano in colour linen? I want a summer, pale bag and I’m unsure if the linen will work with white clothes or if it’s too yellow. I like the light taupe but have a very similar bag in that colour already and want something different. Like the pale pink too, but feel it may date too quickly and I am old  and pale pink seems a young colour. Thank you



Nano in linen, it's a beautiful colour, in my opinion the perfect middle ground between light taupe and cream.


----------



## dioncherry

Thank you so much for your reply. I’ve just received my bag and I don’t like the colour at all. It actually says beige on the label, even though my order says linen. It’s definitely a beige colour and looks darker than the photo you have shown. Your bag looks lovely. Out of interest, does your label say linen? Mine is going straight back!


----------



## gchandler5

Liinuska said:


> So chic!


thank you!


----------



## vkz92

dioncherry said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I’ve just received my bag and I don’t like the colour at all. It actually says beige on the label, even though my order says linen. It’s definitely a beige colour and looks darker than the photo you have shown. Your bag looks lovely. Out of interest, does your label say linen? Mine is going straight back!


Yep mine says Linen, it's from 24s.com


----------



## dioncherry

vkz92 said:


> Yep mine says Linen, it's from 24s.com



Interesting as mine also is from 24s! There isn’t even a beige colour as an option? Weird! First time I’ve ordered from them. Their packaging was beautiful though, just not the bag.


----------



## nannch

Got this one just today hehe 
Mask on for safety! 

Ava bag in canvas


----------



## melikey

Medium Triomphe


----------



## acquiredtaste

At my sons karate class.


----------



## BlueCherry

nannch said:


> Got this one just today hehe
> Mask on for safety!
> 
> Ava bag in canvas
> 
> View attachment 4998046



Looks fantastic on you


----------



## ChloeRD




----------



## packhorse

Mariambagaholic said:


> My work bag for the week it’s perfect for work! small but fit a ton.
> View attachment 4829255
> 
> not related but does anyone wish they got their bag during the old logo or its just me


Hey, I don't know if I am in the minority (is there a preference for the old é and Philo maybe?) but I actually like the minimalism of the new logo. It's a more balanced font and looks stronger. I think CELINE, though still emerging as far as LVMH brands go is going to be big. It's very desirable among the inside lot.


----------



## packhorse

LL777 said:


> A new addition to my small Celine collection
> 
> View attachment 4828611


This is lovely. What a colour. Future classic.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

I just got the new 16 bucket in tan calfskin and added the tan striped strap. I must say, it is stunning.


----------



## packhorse

lovethe1urwith said:


> I just got the new 16 bucket in tan calfskin and added the tan striped strap. I must say, it is stunning.
> View attachment 5039061


Really nice, it actually looks like a vintage style. Getting kinda 1960s vibes from it.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

packhorse said:


> Really nice, it actually looks like a vintage style. Getting kinda 1960s vibes from it.


It looks great when locked, too.


----------



## neris6

lovethe1urwith said:


> It looks great when locked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039085
> View attachment 5039086
> View attachment 5039087


Congratulations on your beautiful bag. I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while, I absolutely love it. I’ve been searching high and low for some modelling shots, do you have any photos of yourself carrying this bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

lovethe1urwith said:


> It looks great when locked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039085
> View attachment 5039086
> View attachment 5039087


Beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## Yuki85

lovethe1urwith said:


> It looks great when locked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039085
> View attachment 5039086
> View attachment 5039087



Love the leather!!!! Beautiful!!! May I ask what wallet is in your bag!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Yuki85 said:


> Love the leather!!!! Beautiful!!! May I ask what wallet is in your bag!!


The wallet is also Celine.


----------



## Yuki85

lovethe1urwith said:


> The wallet is also Celine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039767


Loveeee it sooo much!!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

neris6 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful bag. I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while, I absolutely love it. I’ve been searching high and low for some modelling shots, do you have any photos of yourself carrying this bag?


Here are 3 photos with the bag both open and locked. The striped Celine strap is the exact length as the leather strap that comes with the bag. And yes, after this last year, I may never wear anything but sweats again!


----------



## packhorse

lovethe1urwith said:


> Here are 3 photos with the bag both open and locked. The striped Celine strap is the exact length as the leather strap that comes with the bag. And yes, after this last year, I may never wear anything but sweats again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039782
> View attachment 5039782
> View attachment 5039784


A nice bag elevates any outfit!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

packhorse said:


> A nice bag elevates an outfit!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## neris6

Thank you so much for posting your photos ❤️ I really appreciate it. Your bag is beautiful and the proportions are just perfect. Lol, don’t worry I’ve been the same...I’ve been living in sweats and bedroom slippers for the last year. Thank you again x




lovethe1urwith said:


> Here are 3 photos with the bag both open and locked. The striped Celine strap is the exact length as the leather strap that comes with the bag. And yes, after this last year, I may never wear anything but sweats again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039782
> View attachment 5039782
> View attachment 5039784


----------



## pocketpikachu

My first Celine: Medium backpack in Triomphe Jacquard  Was searching for a backpack across different brands and came across this one, definitely loving how it's both subtle and not.


----------



## IntheOcean

pocketpikachu said:


> My first Celine: Medium backpack in Triomphe Jacquard  Was searching for a backpack across different brands and came across this one, definitely loving how it's both subtle and not.
> View attachment 5048690


I love how under-the-radar this backpack is! Congrats.


----------



## Pingdi

lovethe1urwith said:


> The wallet is also Celine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039767


like it


----------



## MeBagaholic

The celine nano is it not available in dark olive
I love that color but its only in micro


----------



## misskittee

Just received this beauty today! Love the cabas phantom. This is my first Celine and I hopr to add more down the line. Really impressed by the quality and squishy goodness of the leather.  This is Light Charcoal in crummy indoor lighting, excited to see how it looks tomorrow out in the daylight.


----------



## orlandobags

lovethe1urwith said:


> It looks great when locked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039085
> View attachment 5039086
> View attachment 5039087


Love the strap! Beautiful bag.


----------



## orlandobags

Liinuska said:


> Fantastic colors!


Wow beautiful!


----------



## crazy_eye

Latest addition to my purse collection is a  black micro luggage. I've been wanting to get one in black drummed calfskin and was in luck to find one in pretty good condition and extremely good $$. The only thing I slightly dislike about the bag (still trying to make peace with it, it's a second hand bag anyway) is the bubbling on the backside.


I notice this is the problem for some luggage bag but in my case it seems to be caused by the previous owner pulling the inner pocket too much, probably to check its date code. It's a pretty versatile bag and I can even take her to work because to my surprise it can hold 13" macbook!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Has anyone had an experience ordering bags from celine online


----------



## misskittee

MeBagaholic said:


> Has anyone had an experience ordering bags from celine online


I recently ordered a cabas phantom from the website and it was a good experience


----------



## MeBagaholic

misskittee said:


> I recently ordered a cabas phantom from the website and it was a good experience


Thankyou!
Did the bag come in a  celine box or just dustbag
Celine online i am unable to make a profile 
Did it let you make a profile before ordering


----------



## misskittee

MeBagaholic said:


> Thankyou!
> Did the bag come in a  celine box or just dustbag
> Celine online i am unable to make a profile
> Did it let you make a profile before ordering


It did come with the box and dustbag but I don't remember if I made a profile first


----------



## MeBagaholic

misskittee said:


> It did come with the box and dustbag but I don't remember if I made a profile first


Okay thankyou so much!
I am hoping i dont get the same experience as LV online as I received someone else return and it had stitching issues


----------



## orlandobags

I just ordered two Celine bags online (one I returned).  Both came in a huge Celine box with dust bag.  I do think I created a profile, but I have had zero issues.  Both bags came quickly and return was pretty easy too!


----------



## MeBagaholic

orlandobags said:


> I just ordered two Celine bags online (one I returned).  Both came in a huge Celine box with dust bag.  I do think I created a profile, but I have had zero issues.  Both bags came quickly and return was pretty easy too!


Did it let you create profile before putting in cart or after checkout 
Im not sure how to make a profile im so tech challenged haha


----------



## orlandobags

MeBagaholic said:


> Did it let you create profile before putting in cart or after checkout
> Im not sure how to make a profile im so tech challenged haha


I can't remember but I think I made the profile after I checked out with the first bag.  With the second one, I already had created the profile and I think it was a bit easier.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MeBagaholic

orlandobags said:


> I can't remember but I think I made the profile after I checked out with the first bag.  With the second one, I already had created the profile and I think it was a bit easier.  Hope this helps!


Thankyou!


----------



## jayjay77

I got the small cabas phantom in grey  a while back. I love the size, so lightweight and sits comfortably on my shoulder. It has quickly become my most used bag.


----------



## larhot

This design is perfection, I love this bag.


----------



## lucie_bur

My vintage Celine Macadam backpack and bag 
(backpack need to be repair)


----------



## lucie_bur

Celine small cabas tote, love her


----------



## miumiu666

My new to me Céline Edge 
This bag is so underrated IMO & super functional! Also going for great prices from what I’ve seen!
She’s a bit more scratched up than I’d like but there wasn’t too much available online in solid colors. 
I find it much easier to use compared to my trapeze and mini luggage, and I love that it’s a top handle and shoulder bag with only one handle/strap!
LOVE her!


----------



## Sophia

miumiu666 said:


> My new to me Céline Edge
> This bag is so underrated IMO & super functional! Also going for great prices from what I’ve seen!
> She’s a bit more scratched up than I’d like but there wasn’t too much available online in solid colors.
> I find it much easier to use compared to my trapeze and mini luggage, and I love that it’s a top handle and shoulder bag with only one handle/strap!
> LOVE her!
> View attachment 5103041
> View attachment 5103042


I have always loved the Edge! I've owned a few of these over the years and a very functional bag indeed!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Just chillin~ F/W 2011-2012 Celine Nano Luggage.


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> My new to me Céline Edge
> This bag is so underrated IMO & super functional! Also going for great prices from what I’ve seen!
> She’s a bit more scratched up than I’d like but there wasn’t too much available online in solid colors.
> I find it much easier to use compared to my trapeze and mini luggage, and I love that it’s a top handle and shoulder bag with only one handle/strap!
> LOVE her!
> View attachment 5103041
> View attachment 5103042


Congrats on your new Edge!  I can barely see any scratches, it looks very lovely.


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Edge!  I can barely see any scratches, it looks very lovely.


Thank you very much   
I see it says your an authenticator, I was wondering does the edge have a serial tag anywhere? I purchased it from fashionphile so I’m not too worried about authenticity but I love to know what year/season my bags are from.


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Thank you very much
> I see it says your an authenticator, I was wondering does the edge have a serial tag anywhere? I purchased it from fashionphile so I’m not too worried about authenticity but I love to know what year/season my bags are from.


I'm only authenticating for Proenza Schouler, sorry!  Sophia is our one and only Celine authenticator and if you purchased your Edge from FP, you should post in the Authenticate this Celine thread, just to make sure. Please take good, crisp, and in-focus pictures of all the important details, including the serial number. It should definitely be there, it's either printed on the bag itself or on a little leather tab.


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> I'm only authenticating for Proenza Schouler, sorry!  Sophia is our one and only Celine authenticator and if you purchased your Edge from FP, you should post in the Authenticate this Celine thread, just to make sure. Please take good, crisp, and in-focus pictures of all the important details, including the serial number. It should definitely be there, it's either printed on the bag itself or on a little leather tab.


Found it!! 
Thanks so much


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Found it!!
> Thanks so much


No problem. Hope the bag will turn out to be fine.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Finally have this beauty. 
I had to choose between souris and rose.
Just had to go with the contrast stitch


----------



## MeBagaholic

The new nano color 
Antique rose
What do you guys think?


----------



## lyxxx035

MeBagaholic said:


> The new nano color
> Antique rose
> What do you guys think?


What store location did you find this at? I don’t see it online yet. The color is gorgeous! Would you say it’s more blush/neutral or pink? I love the Lady Dior in Blush/Fard and curious if Celine’s color on the Luggage is similar or not.


----------



## MeBagaholic

lyxxx035 said:


> What store location did you find this at? I don’t see it online yet. The color is gorgeous! Would you say it’s more blush/neutral or pink? I love the Lady Dior in Blush/Fard and curious if Celine’s color on the Luggage is similar or not.


I ordered this one too with souris i will do a color comparison between fard and the Antique rose i think it has a bit more rose to it than fard.
Ban island it is !


----------



## onepiece101

miumiu666 said:


> My new to me Céline Edge
> This bag is so underrated IMO & super functional! Also going for great prices from what I’ve seen!
> She’s a bit more scratched up than I’d like but there wasn’t too much available online in solid colors.
> I find it much easier to use compared to my trapeze and mini luggage, and I love that it’s a top handle and shoulder bag with only one handle/strap!
> LOVE her!
> View attachment 5103041
> View attachment 5103042



The contrast stitching!  Such a great bag that never really got the attention it deserved IMO!


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## MeBagaholic

lyxxx035 said:


> What store location did you find this at? I don’t see it online yet. The color is gorgeous! Would you say it’s more blush/neutral or pink? I love the Lady Dior in Blush/Fard and curious if Celine’s color on the Luggage is similar or not.


It’s available online today!


----------



## MeBagaholic

MeBagaholic said:


> It’s available online today!


It looks lighter online but its more in the pink nudey rose family
Its beautiful in person


----------



## IntheOcean

Wearing my Celine Asymmetrical today


----------



## miumiu666

onepiece101 said:


> The contrast stitching!  Such a great bag that never really got the attention it deserved IMO!


thank you very much! and i agree! so functional. 


IntheOcean said:


> Wearing my Celine Asymmetrical today
> 
> View attachment 5113531


this is stunning! i’m loving the silver with the black croc. So simple and classic!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> thank you very much! and i agree! so functional.
> 
> this is stunning! i’m loving the silver with the black croc. So simple and classic!


Thank you, so do I


----------



## MeBagaholic

Antique rose 
I took the plunge right after souris 
The quality is impeccable i loveeee their leather!


----------



## rexylucky

hi all, can i know does celine gift box comes in the normal open top box or magnetic flap box?


----------



## vandie14

after being in home office for over 1.5 years, finally the belt bag is back in action today and we are going to the office! so happy to use my work bag again ❤️


----------



## Parisianluxe

Hi everyone ☺ I just purchased this vintage sulky box. Unfortunately I am still new with celine vintage bags and I can't seem to find any thread that will authenticate vintage celine here. This is the first time I came across beige interior. The seller did assure me that if found fake she will refund me. 


 Fingers crossed it's authentic  Meantime stay safe and cheers


----------



## Parisianluxe

Parisianluxe said:


> Hi everyone ☺ I just purchased this vintage sulky box. Unfortunately I am still new with celine vintage bags and I can't seem to find any thread that will authenticate vintage celine here. This is the first time I came across beige interior. The seller did assure me that if found fake she will refund me.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed it's authentic  Meantime stay safe and cheers




Front view pic of the bag


----------



## totally

My new-to-me Medium Tri-Fold


----------



## Kellykips

My favourite everyday bag…


----------



## IntheOcean

Parisianluxe said:


> Hi everyone ☺ I just purchased this vintage sulky box. Unfortunately I am still new with celine vintage bags and I can't seem to find any thread that will authenticate vintage celine here. This is the first time I came across beige interior. The seller did assure me that if found fake she will refund me.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed it's authentic  Meantime stay safe and cheers


Hi!  That's a beautiful bag. Out authenticator Sophia only does Phoebe Philo era Celine, as far as I know. So you'll have to find a paid authenticating service. Google reviews before deciding which one to go with, because some 'authenticatiors' out there don't actually know the brand as well as they claim. I heard good things about Authenticate4U, but I have no idea if they do vintage.


----------



## Parisianluxe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi!  That's a beautiful bag. Out authenticator Sophia only does Phoebe Philo era Celine, as far as I know. So you'll have to find a paid authenticating service. Google reviews before deciding which one to go with, because some 'authenticatiors' out there don't actually know the brand as well as they claim. I heard good things about Authenticate4U, but I have no idea if they do vintage.




Hi  Appreciate heaps for all the valuable info. Will check out with the recommended authenticator, hopefully they do vintage Celine  keep safe and have a blessed week ahead xx


----------



## IntheOcean

Parisianluxe said:


> Hi  Appreciate heaps for all the valuable info. Will check out with the recommended authenticator, hopefully they do vintage Celine  keep safe and have a blessed week ahead xx


You have a good week, too.  I hope the bag will turn out to be authentic.


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Nano Luggage in Souris

Found it brand new with the accented logo.


----------



## BlueCherry

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Nano Luggage in Souris
> 
> Found it brand new with the accented logo.
> 
> View attachment 5123466



An absolute gem of a find. Congratulations


----------



## fsadeli

lucie_bur said:


> Celine small cabas tote, love her


I believe this particular tote is discontinued? Couldn't seem to find one anymore


----------



## lucie_bur

fsadeli said:


> I believe this particular tote is discontinued? Couldn't seem to find one anymore








						Official Online Store Czech Republic | CELINE
					

Czech Republic Official CELINE online store . Explore and buy all the latest collections: handbags, leather goods, ready to wear, shoes jewellery, sunglasses




					www.celine.com
				




But in this color (amazone) is already sold out.


----------



## miumiu666

the past two days using my fw12 trapeze and pfw12 mini luggage  
These bags just feel so great to carry, love how much they can carry too.


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> the past two days using my fw12 trapeze and pfw12 mini luggage
> These bags just feel so great to carry, love how much they can carry too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130775
> View attachment 5130776


Beauties! Love the colors, they really go great together.


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Celine family


----------



## am1ly

yushira said:


> Mine. But planning to sell the red box and big bag now.
> View attachment 4982365


Hi,

Very beautiful family. I'd like to ask about the caramel Big bag. Is this heavy?
I'm considering buying one pre-loved but not sure about the weight.

Is this still the ongoing model?

Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> Beauties! Love the colors, they really go great together.


thank you so much   
I like to think of them as sisters haha.


----------



## miumiu666

Used my two other Céline’s this week.. I know i posted my edge recently but i love it so much!
ss10 mini luggage & ss13 edge


----------



## Yuki85

miumiu666 said:


> the past two days using my fw12 trapeze and pfw12 mini luggage
> These bags just feel so great to carry, love how much they can carry too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130775
> View attachment 5130776


 OMG We have the exact same luggage! So happy to see that there are other people also using it!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Used my two other Céline’s this week.. I know i posted my edge recently but i love it so much!
> ss10 mini luggage & ss13 edge
> 
> View attachment 5133307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133308


Love your suede & leather Mini Luggage!


----------



## miumiu666

IntheOcean said:


> Love your suede & leather Mini Luggage!


Thank you!! I believe it’s actually nubuck! It’s super worn and feels like leather, i love the look of it! I just got this one restored recently so i’ve been using it a lot again!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Thank you!! I believe it’s actually nubuck! It’s super worn and feels like leather, i love the look of it! I just got this one restored recently so i’ve been using it a lot again!


Right, it does look like nubuck now that I zoomed the picture in. I'd say that's even better


----------



## volieren

New-to-me Nano Belt bag in Arctic Blue! I'm in awe of this beautiful color.


----------



## sabellina

New-to-me Bittersweet in Python! Have never seen it IRL but immediately fell in love with this beauty!


----------



## ZofieUp

A new to me luggage nano in black grained calf leather 
Now having a little family of 3


----------



## jaskg144

I forgot about a kiwi that I had at the bottom of my bag and it burst inside my mini luggage  the bottom is completely stained


----------



## misskittee

jasmynh1 said:


> I forgot about a kiwi that I had at the bottom of my bag and it burst inside my mini luggage  the bottom is completely stained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138297


Oh no! I wish I had advice on how to get rid of the stain but at least it's just in the inside? Ugh so sorry


----------



## misskittee

Here's a new-to-me Sangle! It's love!


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> I forgot about a kiwi that I had at the bottom of my bag and it burst inside my mini luggage  the bottom is completely stained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138297


Oh my god  I'm sorry, that's really unfortunate. Does it smell bad? Perhaps you could try and use a suede cleaning foam to get some of it out and put an organizer inside to cover the stain?

(Also, TIL: kiwis explode. Huh! )


----------



## IntheOcean

misskittee said:


> Here's a new-to-me Sangle! It's love!
> 
> View attachment 5138413


Beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## jaskg144

IntheOcean said:


> Oh my god  I'm sorry, that's really unfortunate. Does it smell bad? Perhaps you could try and use a suede cleaning foam to get some of it out and put an organizer inside to cover the stain?
> 
> (Also, TIL: kiwis explode. Huh! )



I actually managed to get most of it out with regular disinfectant wipes, I then dried it with a hairdryer I think it will absolutely be stained forever, but at least it doesn’t smell now I managed to remove all the kiwi juice!


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> I actually managed to get most of it out with regular disinfectant wipes, I then dried it with a hairdryer I think it will absolutely be stained forever, but at least it doesn’t smell now I managed to remove all the kiwi juice!


Could've been much worse, I guess!


----------



## volieren

misskittee said:


> Here's a new-to-me Sangle! It's love!
> 
> View attachment 5138413


Loooooove this color! I've never seen a Sangle Seau with smooth leather - what a great find!


----------



## jaskg144

My husband bought me a very vintage Celine tote to use as a beach bag on our upcoming trip to Greece   I don’t usually like vintage, but I love this. So carefree and easy to throw over my shoulder.


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> My husband bought me a very vintage Celine tote to use as a beach bag on our upcoming trip to Greece   I don’t usually like vintage, but I love this. So carefree and easy to throw over my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147554


Beautiful tote! I really like the old Celine monogram, looks very chic and elegant.


----------



## jaskg144

I loooove how my mini luggage slouches back like this  I’ve been using her everyday. Such an amazing colour.


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> I loooove how my mini luggage slouches back like this  I’ve been using her everyday. Such an amazing colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150349


Looks gorgeous with a little slouch!


----------



## azure5

jasmynh1 said:


> My husband bought me a very vintage Celine tote to use as a beach bag on our upcoming trip to Greece   I don’t usually like vintage, but I love this. So carefree and easy to throw over my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147554


It's utterly charming!

I'm waiting for my vintage Celine to come in the post....


----------



## azure5

nannch said:


> Got this one just today hehe
> Mask on for safety!
> 
> Ava bag in canvas
> 
> View attachment 4998046


so chic!


----------



## jmt242

First Celine, in light grey! Photo on the website looked white, so I was a bit nervous, but it is definitely grey!!


----------



## kalilagirl

My compact trotteur


----------



## miumiu666

Am super excited about this bag.
SS13 Double Zip Trapeze in black drummed calfskin & suede.
I love the trapeze style, but the flap makes it quite hard to get into without setting the bag down. The bag is tote like and is open on the top, which makes it so much more usable. Hoping this is my workhorse from now on; it’s so beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

miumiu666 said:


> Am super excited about this bag.
> SS13 Double Zip Trapeze in black drummed calfskin & suede.
> I love the trapeze style, but the flap makes it quite hard to get into without setting the bag down. The bag is tote like and is open on the top, which makes it so much more usable. Hoping this is my workhorse from now on; it’s so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5190037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190070


Congrats! Suede & leather make a stunning combo.


----------



## coolmelondew

my favourite from old celine - the Ring bag


----------



## IntheOcean

coolmelondew said:


> my favourite from old celine - the Ring bag
> 
> View attachment 5204606


I don't think I've ever seen this bag. It's very pretty  There are so many 'Not-It' Celine bags that are really beautiful, I wish we got to see them more often.


----------



## enui

My beloved classic box  I love this design so much, and the perfect angular stitching.


----------



## Naomi1996

My Celine nano luggage in black


----------



## IntheOcean

Naomi1996 said:


> My Celine nano luggage in black


Looks great on you, not too big, not too small  Also, that's a really pretty Prada wallet you have


----------



## Naomi1996

IntheOcean said:


> Looks great on you, not too big, not too small  Also, that's a really pretty Prada wallet you have


Thanks!


----------



## ireneeguz

My preloved new (to me) beauty. Wanted to be patient and find one in great condition with the smooth leather and GHW. Most importantly with the old Céline logo. Love her to death, still get excited pulling her out to use, and am still in awe of how luxurious and exquisite the leather and details are.


----------



## MainlyBailey

I’m a huge fan of “quiet” bags that Hermes and the old Celine used to produce but this one recently caught my eye. They flew one over from Beverly Hills to my home and here she is! The metal plate will inevitably get scratched up but this supple leather is clearly going to be more durable than the other leather counterparts for this model. I am in love with this beautiful blue. Reminds me of Tar Heels blue. I’m ready to make this my winter staple!


----------



## Naomi1996

MainlyBailey said:


> I’m a huge fan of “quiet” bags that Hermes and the old Celine used to produce but this one recently caught my eye. They flew one over from Beverly Hills to my home and here she is! The metal plate will inevitably get scratched up but this supple leather is clearly going to be more durable than the other leather counterparts for this model. I am in love with this beautiful blue. Reminds me of Tar Heels blue. I’m ready to make this my winter staple!


Celine 16? I love the Celine 16 bag.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Naomi1996 said:


> Celine 16? I love the Celine 16 bag.


Yes! The teen 16! The names are weird but I am LOVING the thick & comfortable fabric strap. And you look amazing with you Celine!


----------



## desertchic

My new Cabas Phantom (medium) on a work trip in Vail


----------



## Naomi1996

MainlyBailey said:


> Yes! The teen 16! The names are weird but I am LOVING the thick & comfortable fabric strap. And you look amazing with you Celine!


Thanks  I want the Celine 16 medium in green!!


----------



## angelicopter

Always loved the trio. I know it’s discontinued so finding these lovely ones made me super happy. Got the red one. I’m super tempted to get the black too.


----------



## leatherlore

Bought this very beautiful medium triomphe in amazone today. It's so beautiful in person i am in love


----------



## joohwangee22

My recent purchase of first Nano Luggage bag in Pearl 
Added a lime Pegase to it


----------



## jbags07

I picked up my first Celine, a Trifold, on Fashionphile last year…and the quality of the leather and overall bag just wowed me….and last month chose a small Phantom Cabas for my birthday bag DH gets me every year ……none were available on the website but i was able to find one at the Atlanta boutique….now i need one in taupe or gray!


----------



## jbags07

leatherlore said:


> Bought this very beautiful medium triomphe in amazone today. It's so beautiful in person i am in love
> View attachment 5236716


Gorgeous bag, the color is stunning


----------



## jbags07

joohwangee22 said:


> My recent purchase of first Nano Luggage bag in Pearl
> Added a lime Pegase to it
> 
> View attachment 5239207


Beautiful combo!


----------



## totally

jbags07 said:


> I picked up my first Celine, a Trifold, on Fashionphile last year…and the quality of the leather and overall bag just wowed me….and last month chose a small Phantom Cabas for my birthday bag DH gets me every year ……none were available on the website but i was able to find one at the Atlanta boutique….now i need one in taupe or gray!
> 
> View attachment 5239252
> 
> View attachment 5239254



Old Céline leather quality is stunning! Lovely items.


----------



## jbags07

totally said:


> Old Céline leather quality is stunning! Lovely items.


Thank u


----------



## teathecha

volieren said:


> New-to-me Nano Belt bag in Arctic Blue! I'm in awe of this beautiful color.
> View attachment 5133998


It’s the perfect color. I wish they still had it available.


----------



## natjyl

Anyone own the Folco medium? Would love to know the wear and tear on it!


----------



## minicake

I just bought the medium Celine Besace in calf grain leather and I love it! Its just large enough to hold a small water bottle and your wallet but not oversized. I feel like I haven't seen many people with this bag though. Wondering if it's not popular for a reason?


----------



## Nadiazhang

My mini Ava! Love it!!!


----------



## fsadeli

Nadiazhang said:


> My mini Ava! Love it!!!


does this fit any iphone pro max? Love this!


----------



## Nadiazhang

fsadeli said:


> does this fit any iphone pro max? Love this!


Hi,  I don’t think so… may be only iPhone mini(without iPhone cover…)..


----------



## clemvccn

Hi everyone!
I’m new here and thought I would share my Celine collection with you! I’ve been a Celine lover for quite some time now but started my collection quite recently.
Medium Triomphe in canvas / Micro Belt bag in black / Classic box in navy liege leather (Phoebe era)


----------



## coffee2go

I’ve become obsessed with Old Celine just recently, these are my Celine bags: micro belt bag in burgundy (my favorite bag out of all the bags I have) and the newest addition, small Cabas Phantom in taupe (I originally got it in gray but then switched the color to taupe)…. Love the look of leather bows and no hardware…. and very subtle logo ❤️


----------



## coffee2go

jasmynh1 said:


> I forgot about a kiwi that I had at the bottom of my bag and it burst inside my mini luggage  the bottom is completely stained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138297


Oh such a pity! So sorry for your bag… Maybe a dry cleaning could help you out?


----------



## Fashdashing

She is a perfect casual beauty!


----------



## littleblackbag

Fashdashing said:


> She is a perfect casual beauty!


Is this a new style? I love it! Looks great on you.


----------



## Fashdashing

thank you! believe it was released mid November-  i’ve been wearing it non stop because it’s so confortable and spacious!


----------



## coolmelondew

old celine piece - vertical cabas bag


----------



## misskittee

Not a bag but here's my new Triomphe wallet


----------



## htx1234

Celine cabas


----------



## Ninja warrior

My Celine Folco bag. Been loving using this as an everyday bag.


----------



## kate819

coffee2go said:


> I’ve become obsessed with Old Celine just recently, these are my Celine bags: micro belt bag in burgundy (my favorite bag out of all the bags I have) and the newest addition, small Cabas Phantom in taupe (I originally got it in gray but then switched the color to taupe)…. Love the look of leather bows and no hardware…. and very subtle logo ❤



Oooooooh that Burgundy is divine.  Is that the official color name or just descriptive?  The new olive is really nice but I didn't see it in the Micro, only the nano.  I saw the Amazone in store too and really loved it, but I ended up with a dark gray Micro (darker than the current Grey) from c. 2018.  (Sorry if these are dumb questions, I'm a newb!)


----------



## coffee2go

kate819 said:


> Oooooooh that Burgundy is divine.  Is that the official color name or just descriptive?  The new olive is really nice but I didn't see it in the Micro, only the nano.  I saw the Amazone in store too and really loved it, but I ended up with a dark gray Micro (darker than the current Grey) from c. 2018.  (Sorry if these are dumb questions, I'm a newb!)


It’s descriptive, the official name for that colour is “Ruby” which was seasonal one.


----------



## Sjp704

My new nano luggage in all its glory. It is such a classic, beautiful bag and surprisingly fits so much more than I originally expected! The leather on this is so luxurious. Now to get over my worry of using an all smooth leather bag


----------



## goodatlife

Celine Romy. Such a classic bag for any hobo lovers.


----------



## YellowBuggie

I just received this beautiful fluo yellow small Trio bag from Fashionphile, and I couldn't be happier!! The leather is so, so, so soft! I suspect this bag and I will be the best of friends all summer!


----------



## clemvccn

New in : this preloved Céline large trio in black! I've always wanted a trio (since I first saw it in 2014) and was so sad when Celine stopped producing it but so happy with this beauty!


----------



## mgrant

My new Ava


----------



## Tarochan

My two new Celine bags! I have gradually come to really like Celine by Hedi Silmane as much as those by Phoebe.  The fluffy shearling is so soft to touch.


----------



## coffee2go

Just got this folded cabas in taupe… any idea if it was Phoebe’s design or Hedi’s??? Can’t find any info or review of this bag, so have no idea when it came out…


----------



## coffee2go

My small Celine bag collection ❤
Micro Belt in Ruby, Small Cabas Phantom in Taupe… and the latest addition Small Folded Cabas in Taupe! No one does taupe as gorgeous as Celine does! Now I have a gigantic tote bag and a smaller one  I wish Celine still had navy blue as a color option though for these two


----------



## jelly-baby

Ninja warrior said:


> My Celine Folco bag. Been loving using this as an everyday bag.



LOVE THIS!   I’m on the verge of buying. Do you happen to know if an LV key cles fits in the front pocket?


----------



## enui

Celine classic in taupe liege leather! My favorite everyday bag.


----------



## Tarochan

Loving my new Celine Heart in Fluffy shearling. Posted side by side with my pink Marni shearling bag. The one from Celine is so much softer.


----------



## her.bag13




----------



## coffee2go

In the mood for red


----------



## Marmotte

Céline Le Panier with Heart patch
Sooo cute!


----------



## KPB

goodatlife said:


> View attachment 5299113
> 
> View attachment 5299115
> 
> Celine Romy. Such a classic bag for any hobo lovers.


it's so gorgeous. i'm about to buy but hesitating bc it's a shoulder carry. do you still love it?


----------



## chanel-vuitton

My husband bought me this beauty for my birthday! I originally wanted a Chanel but I turned down SO many Chanel bags because the leather quality just wasn’t there. The leather on the Celine 16 is absolutely stunning and can’t wait to use her as my perfect day to night bag! I feel like the shoulder strap gives more casual vibes but it can definitely be dressed up as just a top handle bag


----------



## Marmotte

Just picked up the Folco Triomphe bag in Jade. Already obsessed.


----------



## Katey_

My new pico belt bag! I knew it was small when I ordered it but literally laughed out loud when I got it - my hand is bigger than it! Luckily it fits my iPhone 11 Pro Max - that’s all I was worried about. Absolutely love it!


----------



## MegPoort

jasmynh1 said:


> I loooove how my mini luggage slouches back like this  I’ve been using her everyday. Such an amazing colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150349


What color is this please?


----------



## jaskg144

MegPoort said:


> What color is this please?



Sienna    it's from AW 2013. It's a very true tan IRL.


----------



## her.bag13

Marmotte said:


> Just picked up the Folco Triomphe bag in Jade. Already obsessed.
> View attachment 5354526
> View attachment 5354527


Lovely Spring Triomphe


----------



## coastlinekids

Hello everyone! I tried on this beautiful belt bag in store back in February and, for the life of me, can't remember whether it's the pico or nano! Would anyone who owns or has tried the bag on advise me on which size it could be? I'm around 5'5/165 cm tall if that helps. TIA.


----------



## her.bag13

coastlinekids said:


> Hello everyone! I tried on this beautiful belt bag in store back in February and, for the life of me, can't remember whether it's the pico or nano! Would anyone who owns or has tried the bag on advise me on which size it could be? I'm around 5'5/165 cm tall if that helps. TIA.
> View attachment 5369546


Hi there!
Cute bag on you! 
that's a good size and I think it’s the nano.


----------



## Pepette

coastlinekids said:


> Bonjour à tous! J'ai essayé ce magnifique sac ceinture en magasin en février et, pour ma vie, je ne me souviens plus si c'est le pico ou le nano ! Quelqu'un qui possède ou a essayé le sac pourrait-il me dire quelle taille il pourrait être ? Je mesure environ 5'5/165 cm si cela peut aider. AIT.:le sourire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369546
> 
> [/DEVIS]
> Bonjour,  je l'ai en gris et c'est la version nano


----------



## coastlinekids

Thank you so much!


----------



## jaskg144

Carrying this bag terrifies me because it is almost pristine (from 2013 and still has the feet stickers on) but the weather was too good not to carry it


----------



## PamdaBear

My first Celine from a boutique  I adore the bag but noticed a scuff along the front in different lighting after I got it home. Is there anything I can do about this or would you return it? The bag is otherwise perfect.


----------



## Christofle

PamdaBear said:


> My first Celine from a boutique  I adore the bag but noticed a scuff along the front in different lighting after I got it home. Is there anything I can do about this or would you return it? The bag is otherwise perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5385779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385780


Back it would go especially on a grained leather with it being so visible right on the front


----------



## PamdaBear

Christofle said:


> Back it would go especially on a grained leather with it being so visible right on the front


Thanks for confirming what I thought


----------



## joannedlred

chanel-vuitton said:


> View attachment 5354413
> View attachment 5354413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband bought me this beauty for my birthday! I originally wanted a Chanel but I turned down SO many Chanel bags because the leather quality just wasn’t there. The leather on the Celine 16 is absolutely stunning and can’t wait to use her as my perfect day to night bag! I feel like the shoulder strap gives more casual vibes but it can definitely be dressed up as just a top handle bag



can you do a what fits inside?


----------



## IntheOcean

Beautiful bag, but that scratch would absolutely be a deal-breaker for me. You can definitely see it, no matter the angle. Send it back.


----------



## PamdaBear

joannedlred said:


> can you do a what fits inside?


Ohhh that is lovely! And it definitely looks really versatile. Totally agree with you about Chanel, I got a vintage one recently because I just didn’t want to pay the new prices for the lesser quality they seem to be nowadays. My vintage one is lovely and I don’t regret it at all! Yes, will definitely do a what fits inside!


----------



## PamdaBear

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, but that scratch would absolutely be a deal-breaker for me. You can definitely see it, no matter the angle. Send it back.


You’re right, I just couldn’t get past it and exchanged it yesterday. New one is perfect. Next time I’ll be much more careful!


----------



## kogaa

Marmotte said:


> Just picked up the Folco Triomphe bag in Jade. Already obsessed.
> View attachment 5354526
> View attachment 5354527


In love!! Did you get this direct from the Celine boutique?


----------



## Charmaine13

Tarochan said:


> Loving my new Celine Heart in Fluffy shearling. Posted side by side with my pink Marni shearling bag. The one from Celine is so much softer.



Sorry I have only just seen this post. I am absolutely in love with your fluffy Celine Heart bag
I completely understand if you cannot, but is it possible if you can post more pictures of this bag as I would love to see more IRL pictures (and it's not in the boutiques where I am from!) 
It is such a cute bag


----------



## ellewu3701

enui said:


> Celine classic in taupe liege leather! My favorite everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5328485


what a gorgeous bag


----------



## ellewu3701

clemvccn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m new here and thought I would share my Celine collection with you! I’ve been a Celine lover for quite some time now but started my collection quite recently.
> Medium Triomphe in canvas / Micro Belt bag in black / Classic box in navy liege leather (Phoebe era)


such a lovely trio


----------



## step2005

Out strolling. I had retired the trio but fell back in love!


----------



## Gee_Gee_Bby

This teen size classic is one of my OG starter designer bags. I was wearing it nonstop for like a year and a half and it still looks just like how it was when I first got it .


----------



## batonrouge

Hi does anyone own the medium Romy bag in shearling? I can hardly find any pictures online. It looks so soft and beautiful!


----------



## kogaa

Just picked up this beauty!! Folco Cuir Triomphe in Tan Smooth Calfskin 
slightly inspired by kdramas + lisa


----------



## desertchic

Just taking a glam shot out in the desert  (Ava is my new favorite!)


----------



## miyuki992

desertchic said:


> Just taking a glam shot out in the desert  (Ava is my new favorite!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402361


Gorgeous! May I ask what kinds of items fit in your Ava bag?


----------



## desertchic

miyuki992 said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what kinds of items fit in your Ava bag?


I typically carry my phone (iPhone 12), 6 ring key holder, card holder and AirPods. Doesn’t fill it completely (there’s still a little more room inside), but I tend to not overstuff it.


----------



## miyuki992

Thank you so much!


----------



## malala437

I just picked up my first Celine bag- a small Trio from Yoogi’s Closet.

Question- what are the different blues that the Trios were offered in? A lot of the resale sites just list “blue” and I’ve also seen Royal Blue, Indigo, and Violet Blue.

I think this bag could be Royal Blue, and I’m looking for more of a deep indigo color, so the Violet Blue and Indigo sound lovely… if I’m able to accurately discern 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 photos online


----------



## MegPoort

Just added this beauty to my collection. Smooth black nano with gold hardware  SWWOOON.


----------



## tea-please

My first CELINE bag  Was between the Teen and Small sizes, but was told the latter is no longer available as it is discontinued?! The Amazone color is so special.


----------



## IntheOcean

tea-please said:


> View attachment 5581131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first CELINE bag  Was between the Teen and Small sizes, but was told the latter is no longer available as it is discontinued?! The Amazone color is so special.


Gorgeous color! Congrats on your first Celine bag.


----------



## Shah Gali

Bought my first Celine this year; the thick strap is everything for me! Great work and daily bag.


----------



## Shah Gali

PamdaBear said:


> My first Celine from a boutique  I adore the bag but noticed a scuff along the front in different lighting after I got it home. Is there anything I can do about this or would you return it? The bag is otherwise perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5385779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385780


I ordered the Seau Sangle from the boutque for home delivery in Taupe. The first bag they sent was damaged and used - I was puzzled. I wonder if this has to do with the rumors that they may be discontinuing this bag... Regardless your bag is gorgeous


----------



## lolaluvsu

malala437 said:


> I just picked up my first Celine bag- a small Trio from Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> Question- what are the different blues that the Trios were offered in? A lot of the resale sites just list “blue” and I’ve also seen Royal Blue, Indigo, and Violet Blue.
> 
> I think this bag could be Royal Blue, and I’m looking for more of a deep indigo color, so the Violet Blue and Indigo sound lovely… if I’m able to accurately discern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos online


I have a navy one so I know it came in that color.


----------



## coffee2go

Brought my Celine Phantom Cabas small to Rome


----------



## panczakk

Hi, so I have found this bag in my grandmother's closet. Is that real Celine? bag is very very old, there is number inside but i can't see other longer serial number? Should I wear it or sell? I dont know


----------



## strandedshopaholic

Celine Pico in light taupe - perfect casual bag


----------



## Monera

panczakk said:


> Hi, so I have found this bag in my grandmother's closet. Is that real Celine? bag is very very old, there is number inside but i can't see other longer serial number? Should I wear it or sell? I dont know
> View attachment 5588314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588320


Maybe from the 80s? I found a couple listings with similar hardware that probably came out around the same time. 









						Wonderful vintage Céline bag Black White Golden Leather  ref.144033
					

Wonderful vintage Céline bag Black White Golden




					www.jolicloset.com
				












						Vintage Celine Top Handle Bag
					

Shop lisadcastillo's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful and rare vintage bag. Possibly from the 80s Interior  zip pocket is lined with satin. Has the Zip Pull Gold Charm




					poshmark.com
				




It's a really unique bag, I love the shape of the chain links on it! And seems to be in great condition! I'd keep it!


----------



## christinagrim

I finally joined the Celine club! I received this beauty new to me for my birthday! I LOVE


----------



## alexis77

pritieinpink said:


> I finally joined the Celine club! I received this beauty new to me for my birthday! I LOVE
> View attachment 5588722
> View attachment 5588723


Love the whole look! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Elisabag

I was going to say the exact same thing Beautiful look! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BlueCherry

pritieinpink said:


> I finally joined the Celine club! I received this beauty new to me for my birthday! I LOVE
> View attachment 5588722
> View attachment 5588723



Looks great, love the micro size. Happy Birthday


----------



## mpi_mpi

My first Celine bag! I love it!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Two new additions; a new Besace noeuds in brown and preloved black medium Besace 16. These join my micro black belt bag.


----------



## panczakk

Monera said:


> Maybe from the 80s? I found a couple listings with similar hardware that probably came out around the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful vintage Céline bag Black White Golden Leather  ref.144033
> 
> 
> Wonderful vintage Céline bag Black White Golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jolicloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Celine Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> Shop lisadcastillo's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful and rare vintage bag. Possibly from the 80s Interior  zip pocket is lined with satin. Has the Zip Pull Gold Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really unique bag, I love the shape of the chain links on it! And seems to be in great condition! I'd keep it!


Thank you very much, I will keep this bag )


----------



## ann.128

strandedshopaholic said:


> Celine Pico in light taupe - perfect casual bag
> 
> View attachment 5588494


In love with this bag and love the look!


----------



## Sophia

some random goodies laying around today


----------



## Sterntalerli

Sophia said:


> some random goodies laying around today
> 
> View attachment 5610575


Love the belt. What kind of leather/color is that?


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the belt. What kind of leather/color is that?


PM me! I’ll tell you more about the leather. Just so we don’t take up too much space in this thread!


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the belt. What kind of leather/color is that?


Or my IG is forloveofceline if you wanna say hello there! Always down for new TPF friends!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Somehow can’t Pm you :/


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Somehow can’t Pm you :/


I've been having this issue! Especially with some of you guys trying to PM me to authenticate certain items! Feel free to drop me a DM on IG - forloveofceline


----------



## Vlad

Sterntalerli said:


> Somehow can’t Pm you :/





Sophia said:


> I've been having this issue! Especially with some of you guys trying to PM me to authenticate certain items! Feel free to drop me a DM on IG - forloveofceline



@Sophia 's PM issue is now resolved; you can PM her!


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Somehow can’t Pm you :/


Feel free to PM me now!


----------



## Sophia

Medium Clasp in Black Box Calfskin. Mini Clasp in Tan Natural Calfskin. And my twist knot bracelet and baroque beaded earrings.


----------



## Sophia

Some of my favorites from Phoebe’s final 2018 Summer Collection: my Eyelet in White Shiny Smooth Calfskin and my two Purse Clutches in Camel Shiny Smooth Calfskin and Black Smooth Calfskin.


----------



## 123fourfivesix

I got a Celine nano belt bag just recently. And she’s a beauty! However, I noticed that the suede under the flap somewhat bubbles whenever i close the bag - like there is an air between the leather and the suede. Is this normal?


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Sophia said:


> some random goodies laying around today
> 
> View attachment 5610575


Love. I was wondering if the phantom comfortably fits over the shoulder. I want it as a work bag but most of the modshots I see have it held in their hand.


----------



## VintageAndVino

I am tragically late to this club. But as a reward for a professional achievement, I’ve added this new-to-me beauty to my collection. I’m in love with the trifold! (And can’t wait for Phoebe Philo’s comeback!)


----------



## Sophia

My beloved 2014 Trotteur in Burgundy Natural Calfskin. Always still so amazed by the stunning patina after having this bag for 8 years!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

VintageAndVino said:


> I am tragically late to this club. But as a reward for a professional achievement, I’ve added this new-to-me beauty to my collection. I’m in love with the trifold! (And can’t wait for Phoebe Philo’s comeback!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641704


Beautiful! Classic style and great color. Congrats on the bag AND the professional achievemen!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

VintageAndVino said:


> I am tragically late to this club. But as a reward for a professional achievement, I’ve added this new-to-me beauty to my collection. I’m in love with the trifold! (And can’t wait for Phoebe Philo’s comeback!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641704


This bag is everything, I love the color too! I’ve wanted this design since forever, but it feels too risky to buy second hand.  I too can’t wait for Philo to release her new brand, whenever I think about it I hope that something reminiscent of this will be offered. 

Any new info on when her first collection is experted to be revealed?


----------



## ntshstrk

The new wallet on chain is pure love ❤️


----------



## poleneceline

Sophia said:


> Medium Clasp in Black Box Calfskin. Mini Clasp in Tan Natural Calfskin. And my twist knot bracelet and baroque beaded earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5611917


I saw the Clasp bag on a youtuber stylist when she was showing off her collection and I am obsessed. Great addition!


----------



## Sophia

poleneceline said:


> I saw the Clasp bag on a youtuber stylist when she was showing off her collection and I am obsessed. Great addition!


Highly recommend! I love all my Clasp bags!


----------



## poleneceline

Sophia said:


> Highly recommend! I love all my Clasp bags!


I ended up getting a Leo Et Violette bag with the same look. How do you normally style it? What occasions do you use it for? How much stuff does it hold?


----------



## Sophia

Phoebe’s Soft Bare Calfskin was sublime:

Dark Yellow Medium Big Bag
Apricot Big Bag Bucket

(Gold Barbele Bracelet and Green Devoured Monster Earrings: all Philo’s Céline also)


----------



## sphere99

leatherlore said:


> Bought this very beautiful medium triomphe in amazone today. It's so beautiful in person i am in love
> View attachment 5236716


Love this color, could you share more photos??


----------



## rebeday

Just picked up this cutie! Absolutely adore the color.


----------



## eccoxbag

I remember coveting this Celine so hard, right after I got married in 2009, but I absolutely couldn’t afford it. Found it preloved now and I’m in love. It gives me Ferris Bueller vibes.


----------



## IntheOcean

eccoxbag said:


> I remember coveting this Celine so hard, right after I got married in 2009, but I absolutely couldn’t afford it. Found it preloved now and I’m in love. It gives me Ferris Bueller vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669693


Very pretty! I love the fringe.  Congrats!


----------



## sophiegray

My celine bag is leaving with me today!


----------



## gere

On reservation new Celine WOC. It is so cute, I’m in love.


----------



## simplee

Liinuska said:


> It’s from 2016 and I bought it from another Céline lover in England Via Depop☺️


Such a late response but if you ever decide to sell it, please let me know!


----------



## baglover715

gere said:


> On reservation new Celine WOC. It is so cute, I’m in love.
> 
> View attachment 5675738


So pretty and looks great on you. Can you please share how much it fits when you get it?


----------



## gere

baglover715 said:


> So pretty and looks great on you. Can you please share how much it fits when you get it?


I have put my 2 iPhone 11, car key, small alcohol gel, one lipstick. It is quite fit already. Not sure when I can get it, quite a long queue, my SA said. Anyway, will share how much it fits properly once I get it. ❤️❤️


----------



## baglover715

gere said:


> I have put my 2 iPhone 11, car key, small alcohol gel, one lipstick. It is quite fit already. Not sure when I can get it, quite a long queue, my SA said. Anyway, will share how much it fits properly once I get it. ❤️❤️


Oh wow that’s quite a few things you can fit in there. I didn’t know there is a long wait, I have to check out my local stores. I didn’t notice this woc until my cousin mentioned it yesterday and now seeing it on you, I know why she was obsessed with it


----------



## gere

baglover715 said:


> Oh wow that’s quite a few things you can fit in there. I didn’t know there is a long wait, I have to check out my local stores. I didn’t notice this woc until my cousin mentioned it yesterday and now seeing it on you, I know why she was obsessed with it


You might check black color with gold hardware. It is such a classic combination. Yes, Celine is very popular in my country.


----------



## KTAG810

gere said:


> On reservation new Celine WOC. It is so cute, I’m in love.
> 
> View attachment 5675738


This is my first post here! My husband purchased this for me as a surprise gift when he was in Madrid last month for work. I’ve only worn it a couple of times but already love it. I was also surprised at how much it actually fits comfortably.


----------

